# Las Vegas shooting: Reports of shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino



## Dalia

Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.








Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots. 
Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.

There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.

Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.

Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino


----------



## frigidweirdo

Dalia said:


> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino



Again?

Who wants to bet it's a man?


----------



## shockedcanadian

That's messed up.  This has to be more than some domestic dispute as there are multiple injuries.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

You can be sure it's not a Muslim.


----------



## Theowl32

On the news now

http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/active-shooter-situation-breaks-out-near-las-vegas-casino-cops/

A gunman opened fire during a country music festival in Las Vegas on Sunday night — shooting multiple people with a high-powered assault rifle before fleeing the scene, according to reports.

Las Vegas police responded to the Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino at around 10 p.m. after receiving calls about an active shooter targeting concertgoers at the Route 91 country music fest

------------------------------------


No confirmed detais of the shooter.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Couldn't have been a Muslim.


----------



## shockedcanadian

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> You can be sure it's not a Muslim.



Alt-left nutjob?   I guess time will tell, far too few details to know, but alot of people were shot.


----------



## Dalia

Las Vegas hospital says at least 2 dead, 24 injured, 12 critical after shooting at music festival.

At least 2 dead; multiple victims hospitalized after shooting in Las Vegas


----------



## Wintw

Death to all Muslims and Democrats.


----------



## aaronleland

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Couldn't have been a Muslim.



I don't know. They've been known to do a mass shooting here and there, but that's kind of a white guy thing for the most part.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

The reason why the Democrat Bigots have partnered with Islamic Terrorist is because they also hate America


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

aaronleland said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. They've been known to do a mass shooting here and there, but that's kind of a white guy thing for the most part.
Click to expand...

It's Muslims. Just like France and San Bernadino.


----------



## Kat




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Has Hillary apologized for calling people "islamophobic" yet?


----------



## Gracie

One young girl interviewed said a hispanic woman and her boyfriend were messing with people in front of them and then tried to get on stage yelling everyone was going to die tonight. Security removed her. 45 minutes later..gunshots.

Here is a vid:

'Hundreds' of shots and 'multiple shooters' at Las Vegas music festival

Sounds like a damn machine gun.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

It was a country music show so there's a good chance it was a BLM sympathizer.


----------



## Gracie

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> It was a country music show so there's a good chance it was a BLM sympathizer.


The girl said they were hispanic. Male and female. She was there for her 21st birthday and saw the woman up close.


----------



## aaronleland

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> It was a country music show so there's a good chance it was a BLM sympathizer.



Geez. It could be anybody with ears.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Oh no, now the racist NFL Players will be taking a knee because the police killed their Terrorist buddies.


----------



## Gracie

Another link:

Active shooter reported at Las Vegas' Mandalay Bay Resort | Daily Mail Online


----------



## shockedcanadian

Someone says "everyone is going to die tonight" and the cops aren't called to at least investigate?  It's Vegas, they are on every street corner.

Secondly, it could have been unrelated.  A stupid drunk person tossing out threats and then an attack.  Though it could be the same people who left home to arm up and came back.

Who knows at this point.


----------



## Gracie

We are not the same USA we used to be. Large gatherings are perfect targets for folks such as Antifa and Terrorist Muslims.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Obama hosted the Muslim Brotherhood in the White House several times and many countries have declared the Muslim Brotherhood to be a terrorist organization.
Get bent and fxck yourself Troglocrats


----------



## Snouter

If it is a Muslim or an Afro American/Hispanic savage, the MSM will drop the story in a few hours.


----------



## Theowl32

Liberals hoping it is a white guy....


----------



## Gracie

I'm wondering if the gal that said they were hispanic may be confused? Maybe it was terrorists because I don't think hispanics would do this shit.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Fully automatic machine gun, they are saying it almost sounds like a military weapon that you'd have a tripod for that is belt fed. The people were trapped in the venue as there were no exits behind them for security. What a horrible event. And what is wrong with people posting here that only see 'their team or the enemy's team' and a never ending ghoulish need to vomit a political statement out immediately. Disgusting.


----------



## Gracie

Someone said they couldn't tell if it was machine gun or helicopter. Hell, I could tell! That was a machine gun. Period. Not buts about it. I heard helicopter too but it sure doesn't sound like what I just heard. And if they were holed up in a motel room at the casino..they had plenty of targets being on the 29nd floor.


----------



## Theowl32

Gracie said:


> Someone said they couldn't tell if it was machine gun or helicopter. Hell, I could tell! That was a machine gun. Period. Not buts about it. I heard helicopter too but it sure doesn't sound like what I just heard. And if they were holed up in a motel room at the casino..they had plenty of targets being on the 29nd floor.


Makes little sense as far as hotel room window. I have never seen a window in any hotel room that can be opened.....especially in Vegas.

Although all reports are saying it was from a hotel room window. Just does not make sense.


----------



## Gracie

They probably broke out the window?


----------



## Gracie

I mean..who is going to hear a breaking glass window in vegas? Or even pay attention? All it would take is a glass cutter and quick punch. Instant hole.


----------



## Gracie

2 dead, 24 wounded and 12 of those 24 are in critical condition. Probably will be more deaths before this ends. Such a shame.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Gracie

Wait until they catch the creeps doing this. Nobody knows yet what the motive is or who is doing it.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Gracie said:


> Wait until they catch the creeps doing this. Nobody knows yet what the motive is or who is doing it.



They "caught" the suspect with a hail of bullets.  We just need to now find out the dirtbags motive.  Well, motive may not be the right word, obviously he was hellbent on murder and terror, what set him off is the question.

It's a crazy and cowardly world.


----------



## Gracie

AK47 from balconey. Got him.

ABC News Live Video


----------



## shockedcanadian

Female partner still on the loose, Mary Lou Danley is her name.  Sheriff Lombardo suggested she is of Asian decent.  They are locals.  Says they were roomates.

This is why we should never jump to conclusions.  Investigation ongoing.

Jeez...he suggested 100+ injured 20+ dead.  Horrific.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*Should the Travel Ban Protesters apologize to the latest Victims of islamic hate and violence?*


----------



## Theowl32

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Should the Travel Ban Protesters apologize to the latest Victims of islamic hate and violence?*


They have never once apologized for a thing.


----------



## Theowl32

Reports more than 20 dead and over 100 injured. Including officers.


----------



## Theowl32

Well, considering how all reports of it that it isn't a white person, CNN producers are going to make the narrative about gun control.

Count on it.

Also, count on it being blamed on Trump/white people/republicans.


----------



## Gracie

This lady told a reporter that a lady pushed her way to the front, started messing with another lady, and then told everyone they were going to die tonight before being escorted away by security:

Carl Bunce on Twitter

Allegedly, this is the lady who told them all that:

https://twitter.com/joshdcaplan/stat...73630923476992

Confirmed by the news:

FOX5 Las Vegas on Twitter


----------



## Marion Morrison

Gracie said:


> Wait until they catch the creeps doing this. Nobody knows yet what the motive is or who is doing it.



I got $20 says even if they're American, they're Muslim converts.


----------



## Gracie

Question is..when someone yells YOU ARE ALL GOING TO DIE TONIGHT, why didn't security ARREST THEM/HER???? Cuz 45 minutes later...that is when the shooting started.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Gracie said:


> Question is..when someone yells YOU ARE ALL GOING TO DIE TONIGHT, why didn't security ARREST THEM/HER???? Cuz 45 minutes later...that is when the shooting started.



My guess is it's unrelated unless the argument was just an excuse.  To be this armed, it was well pre-planned.  Some said the firing went on for 10 minutes, that's a hell of a long time to be firing an illegal, fully automatic weapon.

Listening to the descriptions of the people who were shot, it's absolutely horrific.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I think they're leftists! 

Geary is a fan of the The Rachel Maddow Show and liked several pages on Facebook including Thank You Obama, Anti-Trump Army, Progressive Day, Organizing for Action, Not My President, Proud to Be A Democrat, Fight Trump, Boycott All Things Trump, and Impeach Trump.[6]

*Las Vegas Shooting*
Geary allegedly was with Marilou who was named a suspect in the Mandalay Bay Resort Shooting October 2017.



Geary Danley


----------



## Marion Morrison

7.62 X 39 is not "high-powered" .06 is high-powered.

8x57 is high powered.


----------



## August West

Gracie said:


> We are not the same USA we used to be. Large gatherings are perfect targets for folks such as Antifa and Terrorist Muslims.


Second graders are pretty soft targets too! Let`s not forget movie goers or people who cut people off in traffic. Nobody here is safe.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Marion Morrison said:


> I think they're leftists!
> 
> Geary is a fan of the The Rachel Maddow Show and liked several pages on Facebook including Thank You Obama, Anti-Trump Army, Progressive Day, Organizing for Action, Not My President, Proud to Be A Democrat, Fight Trump, Boycott All Things Trump, and Impeach Trump.[6]
> 
> *Las Vegas Shooting*
> Geary allegedly was with Marilou who was named a suspect in the Mandalay Bay Resort Shooting October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Geary Danley



Interesting.  You see on the other thread I posted that my first impulse was to suggest an alt-left nutjob.  Considering the method (long distance, less "personal method"), the target (Country Music festival) I just didn't initially believe it would be radical Islamic.

It's early, but time will tell.  It could be anything at this point.

Update:  On msnbc website not even a mention of these attacks?  Sorry, that's not a news network.  Top stories are all attacks on Trump.


----------



## Gracie

shockedcanadian said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question is..when someone yells YOU ARE ALL GOING TO DIE TONIGHT, why didn't security ARREST THEM/HER???? Cuz 45 minutes later...that is when the shooting started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is it's unrelated unless the argument was just an excuse.  To be this armed, it was well pre-planned.  Some said the firing went on for 10 minutes, that's a hell of a long time to be firing an illegal, fully automatic weapon.
> 
> Listening to the descriptions of the people who were shot, it's absolutely horrific.
Click to expand...

This little asian woman..Marylou...is a professional gambler and is a vegas resident along with the shooter. They knew this festival thingy was going to take place and which would be the best vantage point to shoot as many people as possible AND how to sneak that AK47 in to the room.


----------



## cnm

shockedcanadian said:


> Update: On msnbc website not even a mention of these attacks? Sorry, that's not a news network.


Mass shootings are not exactly news in the US.


----------



## shockedcanadian

cnm said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update: On msnbc website not even a mention of these attacks? Sorry, that's not a news network.
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not exactly news in the US.
Click to expand...


Come on now, that's not right.  This was a planned terror attack, not some yahoo who had a few too many and got into an argument at a backyard party.  Worse.  In the middle of Vegas with thousands enjoying big name country singers.  

I really feel for those attacked.  Could be anyone of us in our younger years enjoying an outside event, it's as disgusting as can be.


----------



## Issa

I swear to you guys, there are tons of countries with 0 guns or hardly any guns....Guess what??? no mass shootings, no killings at workplaces, schooles, shopping malls, roads, households, preschools, stadiums, ect....beleive me i've lived in one for 23 years, i've never heard of someone getting killed by a gun, because simply there are none.
It's doable ban guns completely you wont have these mass shootings.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Theowl32 said:


> On the news now
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/active-shooter-situation-breaks-out-near-las-vegas-casino-cops/
> 
> A gunman opened fire during a country music festival in Las Vegas on Sunday night — shooting multiple people with a high-powered assault rifle before fleeing the scene, according to reports.
> 
> Las Vegas police responded to the Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino at around 10 p.m. after receiving calls about an active shooter targeting concertgoers at the Route 91 country music fest
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> 
> No confirmed detais of the shooter.



How did you ever hold out long enough to post?


----------



## Gracie

Maybe she is Indonesian. And most Indonesians are muslim.


----------



## Geaux4it

Issa said:


> I swear to you guys, there are tons of countries with 0 guns or hardly any guns....Guess what??? no mass shootings, no killings at workplaces, schooles, shopping malls, roads, households, preschools, stadiums, ect....beleive me i've lived in one for 23 years, i've never heard of someone getting killed by a gun, because simply there are none.
> It's doable ban guns completely you wont have these mass shootings.



Shootings are acceptable risk to live in America

-Geaux


----------



## AvgGuyIA

IsaacNewton said:


> Fully automatic machine gun, they are saying it almost sounds like a military weapon that you'd have a tripod for that is belt fed. The people were trapped in the venue as there were no exits behind them for security. What a horrible event. And what is wrong with people posting here that only see 'their team or the enemy's team' and a never ending ghoulish need to vomit a political statement out immediately. Disgusting.


Are you hoping it's a white guy?


----------



## Issa

Gracie said:


> Maybe she is Indonesian. And most Indonesians are muslim.



So you have to accuse muslims before all facts are in?

Mass shootings in the US are american made, and they have been since forever. schools, churches, homes, streets, pre-schooles, theaters and the majority of the time is awhite american. So why single out Muslims on this one? 

in 2015 there were as many as 372 mass shootings in the US. How many of those mass shootings were perpetrated by Muslims?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Issa said:


> I swear to you guys, there are tons of countries with 0 guns or hardly any guns....Guess what??? no mass shootings, no killings at workplaces, schooles, shopping malls, roads, households, preschools, stadiums, ect....beleive me i've lived in one for 23 years, i've never heard of someone getting killed by a gun, because simply there are none.
> It's doable ban guns completely you wont have these mass shootings.


Here we go again.


----------



## cnm

shockedcanadian said:


> Come on now, that's not right.


Yes it is. Oh, another mass shooting in the US? Yawn...


----------



## Vastator

AvgGuyIA said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fully automatic machine gun, they are saying it almost sounds like a military weapon that you'd have a tripod for that is belt fed. The people were trapped in the venue as there were no exits behind them for security. What a horrible event. And what is wrong with people posting here that only see 'their team or the enemy's team' and a never ending ghoulish need to vomit a political statement out immediately. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you hoping it's a white guy?
Click to expand...

I’m hoping the victims were liberals... Low likelyhood though given the venue...


----------



## Issa

Geaux4it said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to you guys, there are tons of countries with 0 guns or hardly any guns....Guess what??? no mass shootings, no killings at workplaces, schooles, shopping malls, roads, households, preschools, stadiums, ect....beleive me i've lived in one for 23 years, i've never heard of someone getting killed by a gun, because simply there are none.
> It's doable ban guns completely you wont have these mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shootings are acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Is the dumbest thing, this relation between some and guns. dozens of countries don't have this issue, simply because there's no easy access to guns...why can't americans give up their guns and live like many other countries live in Peace!!!


----------



## Old Rocks

The answer is, of course, to get more guns out there on the street. And to make sure all those with mental problems have the fastest shooting, high powered guns made. Just ask 2a.


----------



## Geaux4it

Issa said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to you guys, there are tons of countries with 0 guns or hardly any guns....Guess what??? no mass shootings, no killings at workplaces, schooles, shopping malls, roads, households, preschools, stadiums, ect....beleive me i've lived in one for 23 years, i've never heard of someone getting killed by a gun, because simply there are none.
> It's doable ban guns completely you wont have these mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shootings are acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the dumbest thing, this relation between some and guns. dozens of countries don't have this issue, simply because there's no easy access to guns...why can't americans give up their guns and live like many other countries live in Peace!!!
Click to expand...


Because we don't want too, plus our 2A ensures this right

Next question

-Geaux


----------



## Old Rocks

Vastator said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fully automatic machine gun, they are saying it almost sounds like a military weapon that you'd have a tripod for that is belt fed. The people were trapped in the venue as there were no exits behind them for security. What a horrible event. And what is wrong with people posting here that only see 'their team or the enemy's team' and a never ending ghoulish need to vomit a political statement out immediately. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you hoping it's a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping the victims were liberals... Low likelyhood though given the venue...
Click to expand...

Another mass shooting, multiple deaths, and here we have another asshole wishing more were dead.


----------



## cnm

Geaux4it said:


> Shootings are acceptable risk to live in America


At least you're honest enough to accept the death of toddlers as the price of easy firearms access. Kudos.


----------



## shockedcanadian

The initial response shouldn't be to blame the gun.  As a Canadian who has never owned a gun let alone touched one, I hear the argument against guns often.  I certainly am not a big fan of them, but I respect peoples rights and position to own them in the U.S and maybe with exposure and education I would respect them.  The weapon could be anything, be it knife, vehicle, IED. Whatever.  It's the person behind the weapon that decides it's use.

Furthermore, from what I can tell this is a fully automatic weapon isn't it?  Former FBI agent on CNN suggests it might have even been belt fed.  That would mean he wouldn't have to reload much, might have a clip of 100 rather than much lower.

Oh, and let's not forget the mass shootings in places like France where weapons are non existent.


----------



## Vastator

Old Rocks said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fully automatic machine gun, they are saying it almost sounds like a military weapon that you'd have a tripod for that is belt fed. The people were trapped in the venue as there were no exits behind them for security. What a horrible event. And what is wrong with people posting here that only see 'their team or the enemy's team' and a never ending ghoulish need to vomit a political statement out immediately. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you hoping it's a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m hoping the victims were liberals... Low likelyhood though given the venue...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another mass shooting, multiple deaths, and here we have another asshole wishing more were dead.
Click to expand...

I never wished for an increase in the death toll. Why are you lying, Leftist?


----------



## Geaux4it

cnm said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shootings are acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> 
> 
> At least you're honest enough to accept the death of toddlers as the price of easy firearms access. Kudos.
Click to expand...


I would not call the process 'easy'. Especially in California

-Geaux


----------



## Issa

Geaux4it said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to you guys, there are tons of countries with 0 guns or hardly any guns....Guess what??? no mass shootings, no killings at workplaces, schooles, shopping malls, roads, households, preschools, stadiums, ect....beleive me i've lived in one for 23 years, i've never heard of someone getting killed by a gun, because simply there are none.
> It's doable ban guns completely you wont have these mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shootings are acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the dumbest thing, this relation between some and guns. dozens of countries don't have this issue, simply because there's no easy access to guns...why can't americans give up their guns and live like many other countries live in Peace!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we don't want too, plus our Bill of Rights ensures this right
> 
> Next question
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Prehistoric laws, they need to be changed so Americans can live in peace and in a civilized environment. It seems as if some want to stay in the era of the wild wild west.


----------



## gipper

Yousaidwhat said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to you guys, there are tons of countries with 0 guns or hardly any guns....Guess what??? no mass shootings, no killings at workplaces, schooles, shopping malls, roads, households, preschools, stadiums, ect....beleive me i've lived in one for 23 years, i've never heard of someone getting killed by a gun, because simply there are none.
> It's doable ban guns completely you wont have these mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again.
Click to expand...

Clearly the gun grabbers never learn.


----------



## Geaux4it

Issa said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to you guys, there are tons of countries with 0 guns or hardly any guns....Guess what??? no mass shootings, no killings at workplaces, schooles, shopping malls, roads, households, preschools, stadiums, ect....beleive me i've lived in one for 23 years, i've never heard of someone getting killed by a gun, because simply there are none.
> It's doable ban guns completely you wont have these mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shootings are acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the dumbest thing, this relation between some and guns. dozens of countries don't have this issue, simply because there's no easy access to guns...why can't americans give up their guns and live like many other countries live in Peace!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we don't want too, plus our Bill of Rights ensures this right
> 
> Next question
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prehistoric laws, they need to be changed so Americans can live in peace and in a civilized environment. It seems as if some want to stay in the era of the wild wild west.
Click to expand...


The laws are just fine. They need to start enforcing them

-Geaux


----------



## waltky

Deadly mass shooting at concert in Las Vegas...





*Las Vegas strip shooting: More than 20 dead, 100 injured after gunman opens fire near Mandalay Bay casino*
_Oct 2, 2017,  More than 20 people were killed and 100 injured when what appears to be a lone gunman opened fire from a perch high up in the the Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino in Las Vegas Sunday night, police said._


> The "nonstop gunfire," according to one witness, sent bystanders outside the resort on the Vegas strip ducking for cover and fleeing for their lives. Tourists hid in their hotel rooms and flights headed into the McCarran International Airport were held elsewhere.  Bystanders sprang into action, caring for the wounded and at least one described someone dying in their arms.  Videos filmed by onlookers gave a window into the chaos that ensued, with some thinking that fireworks were going off. The final night of the Route 91 Harvest Music Festival was taking place across the street from Mandalay Bay when the shooting took place and concertgoers were caught off-guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People run for cover at the Route 91 Harvest country music festival after gun fire was heard, Oct. 1, 2017 in Las Vegas​
> In the wake of the shooting, the Las Vegas Police Department said the suspected gunman, was believed to be a local, was on 32nd floor of Mandalay Bay hotel. Police responded to the scene, engaged him and he is now dead. Officials said they did not believe there were any more shooters.  Authorities were looking for a companion of the shooter, Marilou Danley, as well as two vehicles, a Hyundai Tucson and Chrysler Pacifica, both with Nevada plates. At least two police officers were hospitalized.    "We were just at the concert there, and Jason Aldean was playing," one of the concertgoers, named Mike Cronk, 48, a retired teacher, told ABC News. "Kinda sounded like some fireworks going off. I think there was the first kinda volley, and then all of the sudden second volley. My buddy's like 'I just got hit, ya know.' He got hit three times. Then people started diving for the ground. And it just continued."  "It was pretty much chaotic," Cronk continued. "Lots of people got hit. ...It took a while to get him out. We had to get him over the fence and hiding under the stage for a while, ya know, to be safe. And finally we had to move him because he had three chest wounds."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man in a wheelchair is taken away from the Route 91 Harvest country music festival after gun fire was heard, Oct. 1, 2017 in Las Vegas.​
> Cronk said his group were finally able to track down an ambulance "and basically the one guy ended up dying in my arms because he was bleeding," he said. "And my buddy got in there. We got three more people in the ambulance. ... But I just got a message from my buddy -- and he's going to be okay."  As bursts of gunfire crackled in the air, people outside of the casino ducked and screamed, according to video filmed by witnesses.  "We're going to get trampled if we don't go," a bystander could be heard saying in a dramatic video of the incident. Confusion appeared to abound as those outside fled the scene with another person saying, "it's fireworks."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People run from the Route 91 Harvest country music festival after gun fire was heard, Oct. 1, 2017 in Las Vegas.​
> Michelle Leonard, who was located in a booth near the main entrance of the arena, said the shooting just “kept going nonstop.”  Leonard said “mass confusion” unfolded as people tried to flee the scene. She said the shooting seemed like it went on for more than a minute.  “I had no idea of where it was coming from or where to run to," Leonard said.  She said she injured her leg as she tried to escape.  Another witness, Jake Freeman, said he was standing on the rooftop of a nearby hotel when the shooting broke out.  “I had a bird’s-eye view” of the shooting, Freeman said in a phone interview with ABC News. He said he saw "crowds of people running” as people “dropped to the ground.”  “At the moment we didn’t realize that they were being shot,” he said.
> 
> MORE


----------



## cnm

shockedcanadian said:


> The initial response shouldn't be to blame the gun. As a Canadian who has never owned a gun let alone touched one,


Perhaps that explains your ludicrous arguments and assertions on this topic.


----------



## cnm

Geaux4it said:


> I would not call the process 'easy'. Especially in California


The nation is awash with firearms. Toddlers pay the price, don't back pedal now.


----------



## Geaux4it

Might be a racist Antifa type

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

cnm said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not call the process 'easy'. Especially in California
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is awash with firearms. Toddlers pay the price, don't back pedal now.
Click to expand...


Who's back pedaling?   

-Geaux


----------



## Issa

Geaux4it said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to you guys, there are tons of countries with 0 guns or hardly any guns....Guess what??? no mass shootings, no killings at workplaces, schooles, shopping malls, roads, households, preschools, stadiums, ect....beleive me i've lived in one for 23 years, i've never heard of someone getting killed by a gun, because simply there are none.
> It's doable ban guns completely you wont have these mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shootings are acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the dumbest thing, this relation between some and guns. dozens of countries don't have this issue, simply because there's no easy access to guns...why can't americans give up their guns and live like many other countries live in Peace!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we don't want too, plus our Bill of Rights ensures this right
> 
> Next question
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prehistoric laws, they need to be changed so Americans can live in peace and in a civilized environment. It seems as if some want to stay in the era of the wild wild west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The laws are just fine. They need to start enforcing them
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Nope, very outdated....guns should be banned completly. Results? less mass shootings, and shootings all together. Proof? most countries have that in place.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Issa said:


> I swear to you guys, there are tons of countries with 0 guns or hardly any guns....Guess what??? no mass shootings, no killings at workplaces, schooles, shopping malls, roads, households, preschools, stadiums, ect....beleive me i've lived in one for 23 years, i've never heard of someone getting killed by a gun, because simply there are none.
> It's doable ban guns completely you wont have these mass shootings.



GFY. Guns are banned in the UK, guess what? Three family members killed in shooting


----------



## Geaux4it

Issa said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shootings are acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the dumbest thing, this relation between some and guns. dozens of countries don't have this issue, simply because there's no easy access to guns...why can't americans give up their guns and live like many other countries live in Peace!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we don't want too, plus our Bill of Rights ensures this right
> 
> Next question
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prehistoric laws, they need to be changed so Americans can live in peace and in a civilized environment. It seems as if some want to stay in the era of the wild wild west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The laws are just fine. They need to start enforcing them
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, very outdated....guns should be banned completly. Results? less mass shootings, and shootings all together. Proof? most countries have that in place.
Click to expand...


Um, we don't care what other countries do. Move there is it makes you feel better

Shootings are acceptable risk to live in America. Don't like the risk, move

Simple concept

-Geaux


----------



## cnm

Geaux4it said:


> Who's back pedaling?


Oh. I thought you might be. I'm pleased to have been mistaken and am happy you still consider a few toddler deaths a reasonable price to pay for easy access to firearms in the US.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

I'll wait for them to reveal who the shooter was, but we know who the targets were.
Who are the most likely to be attending a country music festival ? White people.


----------



## gipper

Issa said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shootings are acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the dumbest thing, this relation between some and guns. dozens of countries don't have this issue, simply because there's no easy access to guns...why can't americans give up their guns and live like many other countries live in Peace!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we don't want too, plus our Bill of Rights ensures this right
> 
> Next question
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prehistoric laws, they need to be changed so Americans can live in peace and in a civilized environment. It seems as if some want to stay in the era of the wild wild west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The laws are just fine. They need to start enforcing them
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, very outdated....guns should be banned completly. Results? less mass shootings, and shootings all together. Proof? most countries have that in place.
Click to expand...

Give up your liberty to a corrupt criminal ever powerful government...makes sense to the senseless.

Any idea who said this...
 "Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."


----------



## LoneLaugher

DigitalDrifter said:


> I'll wait for them to reveal who the shooter was, but we know who the targets were.
> Who are the most likely to be attending a country music festival ? White people.



Whoa! Deep.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Issa said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to you guys, there are tons of countries with 0 guns or hardly any guns....Guess what??? no mass shootings, no killings at workplaces, schooles, shopping malls, roads, households, preschools, stadiums, ect....beleive me i've lived in one for 23 years, i've never heard of someone getting killed by a gun, because simply there are none.
> It's doable ban guns completely you wont have these mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shootings are acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the dumbest thing, this relation between some and guns. dozens of countries don't have this issue, simply because there's no easy access to guns...why can't americans give up their guns and live like many other countries live in Peace!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we don't want too, plus our Bill of Rights ensures this right
> 
> Next question
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Prehistoric laws*, they need to be changed so Americans can live in peace and in a civilized environment. It seems as if some want to stay in the era of the wild wild west.
Click to expand...


No dumbass, they are not "prehistoric". Derp! History is well documented from the time period the laws were made.

You know what's pre-historic? People not having guns. Think on that, because it's definitely true.


----------



## cnm

Marion Morrison said:


> GFY. Guns are banned in the UK, guess what? Three family members killed in shooting


Whoopy do. As though a comparison of firearm homicide rates will not show your post to be as ludicrous as it appears.


----------



## Geaux4it

cnm said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's back pedaling?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. I thought you might be. I'm pleased to have been mistaken and am happy you still consider a few toddler deaths a reasonable price to pay for easy access to firearms in the US.
Click to expand...


What is it you don't understand about 'Acceptable Risk'?

-Geaux


----------



## cnm

gipper said:


> Give up your liberty to a corrupt criminal ever powerful government...makes sense to the senseless.


Yeah, right. Your AR-15 is going to hold off the militarised US police. Laughable.


----------



## Marion Morrison

cnm said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> GFY. Guns are banned in the UK, guess what? Three family members killed in shooting
> 
> 
> 
> Whoopy do. As though a comparison of firearm homicide rates will not show your post to be as ludicrous as it appears.
Click to expand...


Stabbings and rapes are way up in the UK.


----------



## Marion Morrison

cnm said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give up your liberty to a corrupt criminal ever powerful government...makes sense to the senseless.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right. Your AR-15 is going to hold off the militarised US police. Laughable.
Click to expand...


There are no "US police" dipshit.


----------



## cnm

Geaux4it said:


> What is it you don't understand about 'Acceptable Risk'?


I understand you consider the toddler deaths quite acceptable in return for easy firearm access. I've congratulated your honesty. Where is room for misunderstanding?


----------



## cnm

Marion Morrison said:


> Stabbings and rapes are way up in the UK.


Good thing you posted the relevant comparisons and linked them.


----------



## cnm

Marion Morrison said:


> There are no "US police" dipshit.


Jesus, Maryanne, get a fucking dictionary.


----------



## gipper

cnm said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give up your liberty to a corrupt criminal ever powerful government...makes sense to the senseless.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right. Your AR-15 is going to hold off the militarised US police. Laughable.
Click to expand...

Amazing how consistently the left poses this absurd argument.  It is like it is written on their foreheads, yet it is so easily refuted.

Proving once again how they have learned nothing from history.  There are numerous examples of a weaker force defeating a stronger one, throughout history.


----------



## Geaux4it

cnm said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you don't understand about 'Acceptable Risk'?
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you consider the toddler deaths quite acceptable in return for easy firearm access. I've congratulated your honesty. Where is room for misunderstanding?
Click to expand...


And I told you firearm access is not 'easy'. And, you don't understand the meaning of 'Acceptable Risk'

A firearm likely saved me and Mrs Geaux4it severe harm, if not death

From my cold dead hands they will ever be taken

-Geaux


----------



## Hugo Furst

Issa said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shootings are acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the dumbest thing, this relation between some and guns. dozens of countries don't have this issue, simply because there's no easy access to guns...why can't americans give up their guns and live like many other countries live in Peace!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we don't want too, plus our Bill of Rights ensures this right
> 
> Next question
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prehistoric laws, they need to be changed so Americans can live in peace and in a civilized environment. It seems as if some want to stay in the era of the wild wild west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The laws are just fine. They need to start enforcing them
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, very outdated....guns should be banned completly. Results? less mass shootings, and shootings all together. Proof? most countries have that in place.
Click to expand...




Issa said:


> Nope, very outdated....guns should be banned completly.


I remember seeing a belt buckle back in the early 70s, with the logo, "When you outlaw guns, only outlaws will have guns"."

You'll never get the criminals to give up their guns, no matter how hard you make the laws.


----------



## Old Rocks

No, guns will not be outlawed in the US. But there is coming a time when the type of gun you can own, and who can own guns, period, will be controlled by law. These kinds of events will guarantee that.


----------



## aaronleland

AvgGuyIA said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fully automatic machine gun, they are saying it almost sounds like a military weapon that you'd have a tripod for that is belt fed. The people were trapped in the venue as there were no exits behind them for security. What a horrible event. And what is wrong with people posting here that only see 'their team or the enemy's team' and a never ending ghoulish need to vomit a political statement out immediately. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you hoping it's a white guy?
Click to expand...


I hope he's white. These Muslim mass shooters are fucking up our profiling. I want every mass shooter or serial killer to be white, every suicide bomber to be a Muslim, and ever rapist to be black. How dare they switch shit up on us?


----------



## gipper

cnm said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you don't understand about 'Acceptable Risk'?
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you consider the toddler deaths quite acceptable in return for easy firearm access. I've congratulated your honesty. Where is room for misunderstanding?
Click to expand...

I never understood why dumb people like you post on message boards.


----------



## cnm

Like this isn't equipment of police in the US...


----------



## aaronleland

WillHaftawaite said:


> I remember seeing a belt buckle back in the early 70s



Was it moving back and forth at eye level?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Gracie said:


> I mean..who is going to hear a breaking glass window in vegas? Or even pay attention? All it would take is a glass cutter and quick punch. Instant hole.


Um no.

Hotel windows are usually tempered glass and are ridiculously hard to cut


----------



## cnm

gipper said:


> I never understood why dumb people like you post on message boards.


Ah. Do you object to the US toddler firearm fatality rate ?


----------



## Marion Morrison

cnm said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stabbings and rapes are way up in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing you posted the relevant comparisons and linked them.
Click to expand...


UK has 18% more murders and 2 times the number the number of assaults the US has.

United Kingdom vs United States: Crime Facts and Stats


----------



## DigitalDrifter

When someone calls for a complete ban, I don't bother responding.
Complete bans are never going to happen here, and it's a waste of time to debate it.


----------



## gipper

WillHaftawaite said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the dumbest thing, this relation between some and guns. dozens of countries don't have this issue, simply because there's no easy access to guns...why can't americans give up their guns and live like many other countries live in Peace!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we don't want too, plus our Bill of Rights ensures this right
> 
> Next question
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prehistoric laws, they need to be changed so Americans can live in peace and in a civilized environment. It seems as if some want to stay in the era of the wild wild west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The laws are just fine. They need to start enforcing them
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, very outdated....guns should be banned completly. Results? less mass shootings, and shootings all together. Proof? most countries have that in place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, very outdated....guns should be banned completly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LogI remember seeing a belt buckle back in the early 70s, with the logo, "When you outlaw guns, only outlaws will have guns"."
> 
> You'll never get the criminals to give up their guns, no matter how hard you make the laws.
Click to expand...

Logic is not a strong trait of the duped gun grabber.


----------



## Old Rocks

Geaux4it said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you don't understand about 'Acceptable Risk'?
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you consider the toddler deaths quite acceptable in return for easy firearm access. I've congratulated your honesty. Where is room for misunderstanding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I told you firearm access is not 'easy'. And, you don't understand the meaning of 'Acceptable Risk'
> 
> A firearm likely saved me and Mrs Geaux4it severe harm, if not death
> 
> From my cold dead hands they will ever be taken
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

LOL  What a fool you are, Geaux. I have several guns, long and hand guns. Only the two from Italy, replicas of Civil War era handguns, were there ever any papers filled out. The others were obtained from private individuals. None of them are fast firing assault weapons. And, yes, I have used a gun in self defense. A single shot 12 gauge. Was completely adequate. No need for assault weapons in private hands.


----------



## Hugo Furst

aaronleland said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing a belt buckle back in the early 70s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it moving back and forth at eye level?
Click to expand...

no, it was on a table at a flea market


----------



## cnm

Geaux4it said:


> And I told you firearm access is not 'easy'.


In California, in your opinion. While you accept the toddler firearm fatality rate. Why do you keep complaining when that is pointed out?


----------



## Hugo Furst

cnm said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I told you firearm access is not 'easy'.
> 
> 
> 
> In California, in your opinion. While you accept the toddler firearm fatality rate. Why do you keep complaining when that is pointed out?
Click to expand...




cnm said:


> While you accept the toddler firearm fatality rate.



What is the 'toddler firearm fatality rate'?


----------



## Skull Pilot

cnm said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood why dumb people like you post on message boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Do you object to the US toddler firearm fatality rate ?
Click to expand...

Do you object to the toddler pool drowning rate?
How about the toddler death car accident rate?

Both are far higher than the toddler gun death rate

And FYI drownings aren't caused by pools
Car accidents aren't caused by cars
and shootings aren't caused by guns

What is the cause of all these you ask?

PEOPLE


----------



## gipper

cnm said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood why dumb people like you post on message boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Do you object to the US toddler firearm fatality rate ?
Click to expand...

I object to feeble minded fools like you, who believe confiscating guns from the law abiding will provide you the safety you so desire.  Its not hard to comprehend, if only you could think rather than emote.


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
Update - *Shooting on Las Vegas Strip kills 20, wounds more than 100*


----------



## cnm

Marion Morrison said:


> UK has 18% more murders and 2 times the number the number of assaults the US has.
> 
> United Kingdom vs United States: Crime Facts and Stats


Post the numbers, because your claims look like complete bullshit to me. Complete bullshit.


----------



## OnePercenter

aaronleland said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fully automatic machine gun, they are saying it almost sounds like a military weapon that you'd have a tripod for that is belt fed. The people were trapped in the venue as there were no exits behind them for security. What a horrible event. And what is wrong with people posting here that only see 'their team or the enemy's team' and a never ending ghoulish need to vomit a political statement out immediately. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you hoping it's a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope he's white. These Muslim mass shooters are fucking up our profiling. I want every mass shooter or serial killer to be white, every suicide bomber to be a Muslim, and ever rapist to be black. How dare they switch shit up on us?
Click to expand...


Stephen Paddock is the shooter. A 64 y/o white guy.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Old Rocks said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you don't understand about 'Acceptable Risk'?
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you consider the toddler deaths quite acceptable in return for easy firearm access. I've congratulated your honesty. Where is room for misunderstanding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I told you firearm access is not 'easy'. And, you don't understand the meaning of 'Acceptable Risk'
> 
> A firearm likely saved me and Mrs Geaux4it severe harm, if not death
> 
> From my cold dead hands they will ever be taken
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  What a fool you are, Geaux. I have several guns, long and hand guns. Only the two from Italy, replicas of Civil War era handguns, were there ever any papers filled out. The others were obtained from private individuals. None of them are fast firing assault weapons. And, yes, I have used a gun in self defense. A single shot 12 gauge. Was completely adequate. No need for assault weapons in private hands.
Click to expand...

A semiautomatic rifle is NOT an "assault" weapon


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Hundreds of toddlers are killed in vehicle accidents every year, yet we continue to build new vehicles.


----------



## cnm

gipper said:


> I object to feeble minded fools like you,


So that's a 'I'm quite happy with the rate of toddler firearm fatalities as the price of easy access to firearms but I'm too chickenshit to say it.' Fair enough.


----------



## tigerred59

*Who wants to bet, by the end of this day, Monday Oct 2.....that the media will morphe this all into a Bernie/Hillary/Obama supporter who hate Trump and wanted revenge.....its never gonna be about crazy white people, its gonna be about the left vs the right...and folks you heard it hear first!!*


----------



## Vastator

OnePercenter said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fully automatic machine gun, they are saying it almost sounds like a military weapon that you'd have a tripod for that is belt fed. The people were trapped in the venue as there were no exits behind them for security. What a horrible event. And what is wrong with people posting here that only see 'their team or the enemy's team' and a never ending ghoulish need to vomit a political statement out immediately. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you hoping it's a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope he's white. These Muslim mass shooters are fucking up our profiling. I want every mass shooter or serial killer to be white, every suicide bomber to be a Muslim, and ever rapist to be black. How dare they switch shit up on us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stephen Paddock is the shooter. A 64 y/o white guy.
Click to expand...

Someone grab his Facebook page before they pull it down; if they haven’t already...


----------



## DigitalDrifter

"Stephen Craig Paddock, 64, has lived on Babbling Brook Court in Mesquite, Nevada, since June 2016. He previously lived in Reno, Nevada, from 2011 to 2016, and also had an address in Melbourne, Florida, from 2013 to 2015. He has also lived in Henderson, Nevada, and several locations in California since 1990."


----------



## Skull Pilot

cnm said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I object to feeble minded fools like you,
> 
> 
> 
> So that's a 'I'm quite happy with the rate of toddler firearm fatalities as the price of easy access to firearms but I'm too chickenshit to say it.' Fair enough.
Click to expand...

Parents are the number one cause of death of their children


----------



## LoneLaugher

Gee. I wonder why this thread has evolved into a gun debate.


----------



## Hugo Furst

cnm said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I object to feeble minded fools like you,
> 
> 
> 
> So that's a 'I'm quite happy with the rate of toddler firearm fatalities as the price of easy access to firearms but I'm too chickenshit to say it.' Fair enough.
Click to expand...


you going to keep throwing "toddler firearm fatalities as the price of easy access to firearms" out, without linking to what they are?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Fox hasn't announced the name of the shooter.  Fake news?


----------



## gipper

cnm said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I object to feeble minded fools like you,
> 
> 
> 
> So that's a 'I'm quite happy with the rate of toddler firearm fatalities as the price of easy access to firearms but I'm too chickenshit to say it.' Fair enough.
Click to expand...

See?  Now that is what I am talking about.  

You EMOTE and refuse to THINK....assuming you are capable of thinking.  

Big assumption on my part...


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Probably some bitter old fart, who doesn't have a retirement fund, and is mad at the world.


----------



## aaronleland

Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

"Sheriff Joe Lombardo, when asked by a reporter if it was an “act of terrorism,” said “no, not at this point. We believe it was a local individual. He resides here locally. I’m not at liberty to give you his place of residence yet, because it’s an ongoing investigation, we don’t know what his belief system was at this time. … Right now we believe he is the sole aggressor at this point and the scene is static.”


----------



## tigerred59

*This is how america works....if a white person shoots white, they're liberal, if a gay, muslim or black shoot white people their terrorist, if a white person opens up on minorities and has no political back ground, he's a frustrated soul who's mentally ill. Its never the fact that white people are the most violent people in the world!!

Hey Trump, lets keep the muslims and hispanics out.....at least they'll be safe!!*


----------



## tigerred59

aaronleland said:


> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?


*Yeah, but we all know, if its a white person and it is.....they have to be mental or liberal!! Crazy is too easy for rednecks to absorb*


----------



## cnm

WillHaftawaite said:


> What is the 'toddler firearm fatality rate'?


The rate of toddler firearms fatalities.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

aaronleland said:


> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?



With all the Islamic attacks WITH agendas going on around the world, it's easy to see why someone would believe there was an agenda.


----------



## Hugo Furst

cnm said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the 'toddler firearm fatality rate'?
> 
> 
> 
> The rate of toddler firearms fatalities.
Click to expand...



What is that rate?

is it too scary for you to link to?


----------



## Skull Pilot

aaronleland said:


> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?


----------



## cnm

Skull Pilot said:


> And FYI drownings aren't caused by pools
> Car accidents aren't caused by cars
> and shootings aren't caused by guns


Yet take those things away and those fatalities will not have occurred. Amazing.


----------



## aaronleland

I suspected crazy guy just because of the place and time. A country music festival late at night? Way too random for a terrorist.


----------



## Skull Pilot

cnm said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And FYI drownings aren't caused by pools
> Car accidents aren't caused by cars
> and shootings aren't caused by guns
> 
> 
> 
> Yet take those things away and those fatalities will not have occurred. Amazing.
Click to expand...


Funny.

But tell me if people complained about you taking their cars and pools away would you have the same opinion of them as you do of gun owners?

Do you really think you can prevent ALL accidents?


----------



## gipper

DigitalDrifter said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the Islamic attacks WITH agendas going on around the world, it's easy to see why someone would believe there was an agenda.
Click to expand...

It is not 'easy' for those on the radical left.


----------



## OnePercenter

DigitalDrifter said:


> "Stephen Craig Paddock, 64, has lived on Babbling Brook Court in Mesquite, Nevada, since June 2016. He previously lived in Reno, Nevada, from 2011 to 2016, and also had an address in Melbourne, Florida, from 2013 to 2015. He has also lived in Henderson, Nevada, and several locations in California since 1990."



Kinda sounds like a Bundy Mobster.


----------



## Marion Morrison

WillHaftawaite said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the 'toddler firearm fatality rate'?
> 
> 
> 
> The rate of toddler firearms fatalities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What is that rate?
> 
> is it too scary for you to link to?
Click to expand...


That one demands a link immediately after a link has been posted, then fails to provide one.

LMAO!


----------



## aaronleland

DigitalDrifter said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the Islamic attacks WITH agendas going on around the world, it's easy to see why someone would believe there was an agenda.
Click to expand...


There have been a couple high profile mass shootings committed by Islamic terrorists, but it's a pretty rare occurrence. Us white people still hold a monopoly on "crazy shooter".


----------



## gipper

Skull Pilot said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?
Click to expand...


Proving the elite left (MSM, D Party, Hollywood, academia) still have tremendous power over feeble minded Americans.


----------



## cnm

Skull Pilot said:


>


_Of all the murders in the US in 2012, 60% were by firearm compared with 31% in Canada, 18.2% in Australia, and just 10% in the UK.
http://www.bbc.com _​


----------



## Skull Pilot

cnm said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Of all the murders in the US in 2012, 60% were by firearm compared with 31% in Canada, 18.2% in Australia, and just 10% in the UK.
> http://www.bbc.com _​
Click to expand...


So?

Most gun murders are committed by people who cannot legally own guns.

I as a law abiding gun owner am not responsible for those murders


----------



## OnePercenter

I had just landed and was at Signature Flight Support just south of Mandalay Bay when the shooting started. I could hear all of the gunfire which lasted 10 minutes plus. Scary!


----------



## tyroneweaver

702 gun range better take a inventory of their automatic weaponry


----------



## Vastator

Any body with Facebook screen shot his page yet? Has it been taken down?


----------



## cnm

WillHaftawaite said:


> What is that rate?
> 
> is it too scary for you to link to?


Here's a rate for children...

_The United States accounts for nearly 75 percent of all children murdered in the developed world. Children between the ages of 5 and 14 in the United States are 17 times more likely to be murdered by firearms than children in other industrialized nations.
http://www.slate.com_​


----------



## cnm

Skull Pilot said:


> Most gun murders are committed by people who cannot legally own guns.


I provide data and links.


----------



## OnePercenter

Skull Pilot said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Of all the murders in the US in 2012, 60% were by firearm compared with 31% in Canada, 18.2% in Australia, and just 10% in the UK.
> http://www.bbc.com _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Most gun murders are committed by people who cannot legally own guns.
> 
> I as a law abiding gun owner am not responsible for those murders
Click to expand...


Where do these people that cannot legally own guns get the guns? From irresponsible gun owners that don't secure their guns?


----------



## Marion Morrison

cnm said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And FYI drownings aren't caused by pools
> Car accidents aren't caused by cars
> and shootings aren't caused by guns
> 
> 
> 
> Yet take those things away and those fatalities will not have occurred. Amazing.
Click to expand...


So you want to take pools, guns, and cars away from people, do I have that right? 

You're a special kind of pinhead, huh?


----------



## Hugo Furst

cnm said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is that rate?
> 
> is it too scary for you to link to?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a rate for children...
> 
> _The United States accounts for nearly 75 percent of all children murdered in the developed world. Children between the ages of 5 and 14 in the United States are 17 times more likely to be murdered by firearms than children in other industrialized nations.
> http://www.slate.com_​
Click to expand...


got anything that isn't from an anti-firearm site?

with some actual numbers?


----------



## cnm

Skull Pilot said:


> I as a law abiding gun owner am not responsible for those murders


Now you're back pedalling from your graphic.


----------



## cnm

WillHaftawaite said:


> got anything that isn't from an anti-firearm site?
> 
> with some actual numbers?


Can't you click links?


----------



## Tilly

Over 50 dead apparently


----------



## tyroneweaver

Steven paddock 64


----------



## Hugo Furst

cnm said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> got anything that isn't from an anti-firearm site?
> 
> with some actual numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you click links?
Click to expand...

can you post links that aren't from anti-firearm sites?

I trust slate to present facts about as much as I trust Obama will be the next president


----------



## theHawk

tigerred59 said:


> *This is how america works....if a white person shoots white, they're liberal, if a gay, muslim or black shoot white people their terrorist, if a white person opens up on minorities and has no political back ground, he's a frustrated soul who's mentally ill. Its never the fact that white people are the most violent people in the world!!
> 
> Hey Trump, lets keep the muslims and hispanics out.....at least they'll be safe!!*



That's because being a conservative means you don't believe in killing random people for a political agenda.  Can't say the same for the other groups you listed.


----------



## gipper

No.  If it is a radical Muslim, the MSM will be debating the motive and dupes that consume MSM propaganda will get duped again.


----------



## Geaux4it

Old Rocks said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you don't understand about 'Acceptable Risk'?
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you consider the toddler deaths quite acceptable in return for easy firearm access. I've congratulated your honesty. Where is room for misunderstanding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I told you firearm access is not 'easy'. And, you don't understand the meaning of 'Acceptable Risk'
> 
> A firearm likely saved me and Mrs Geaux4it severe harm, if not death
> 
> From my cold dead hands they will ever be taken
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  What a fool you are, Geaux. I have several guns, long and hand guns. Only the two from Italy, replicas of Civil War era handguns, were there ever any papers filled out. The others were obtained from private individuals. None of them are fast firing assault weapons. And, yes, I have used a gun in self defense. A single shot 12 gauge. Was completely adequate. No need for assault weapons in private hands.
Click to expand...


If Americans want one, need is irrelevant

-Geaux


----------



## cnm

Marion Morrison said:


> So you want to take pools, guns, and cars away from people, do I have that right?
> 
> You're a special kind of pinhead, huh?


No, I want to effectively regulate them.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

People here we're naming Paddock before the sheriff announced it at 3:36am PST.   How did they know that?


----------



## Geaux4it

cnm said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I told you firearm access is not 'easy'.
> 
> 
> 
> In California, in your opinion. While you accept the toddler firearm fatality rate. Why do you keep complaining when that is pointed out?
Click to expand...


Are you retarded or something? I think you may be which is why I'm being kind here

'Acceptable Risk' to be an American

-Geaux


----------



## cnm

gipper said:


> See? Now that is what I am talking about.


Yes. You are still too chickenshit to state your position, I see it very clearly.


----------



## irosie91

aaronleland said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. They've been known to do a mass shooting here and there, but that's kind of a white guy thing for the most part.
Click to expand...


how are you defining  "white"  ?     Linda Sarsour is white but she claims that her Islamic Halloween costume renders her
a  PERSON OF COLOR-----did the doofus with the machine gun have a KOOFI on his head?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

LOL @ * the media will morphe this all into a Bernie/Hillary/Obama supporter
*
The media will do everything they can do to portray the shooter as a white Christian gun nut ....like they always do


----------



## cnm

cnm said:


> Can't you [WHTW] click links?


Well? Can't you?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Wow 50 dead.
Officially deadliest mass shooting in U.S. history.


----------



## Geaux4it

Shooter is Steven Paddock

-Geaux


----------



## Marion Morrison

This is everything we know about Stephen Paddock, the gunman who killed at least 50 in Las Vegas

Las Vegas concert gunman dead as police hunt woman


----------



## Geaux4it

Steven Paddock, the other guy missing, scary looking


----------



## gipper

cnm said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> See? Now that is what I am talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You are still too chickenshit to state your position, I see it very clearly.
Click to expand...

I believe I have stated my position rather well.  

It is not my fault you are uninformed and easily duped by the elite left.


----------



## Hugo Furst

cnm said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you [WHTW] click links?
> 
> 
> 
> Well? Can't you?
Click to expand...

of course I can

can you provide one that gives actual numbers?

From a less partisan site?


----------



## tyroneweaver

Paddock filed a lawsuit against the Metropolitan Hotel


----------



## cnm

Geaux4it said:


> 'Acceptable Risk' to be an American


Absolutely. It's acceptable to you for children between the ages of 5-14 to be victims of firearms homicides at 17 times the rate of other industrialised countries as the price of easy access to firearms. I get that, really, truly. Why do you think I don't?


----------



## gipper

SassyIrishLass said:


> LOL @ * the media will morphe this all into a Bernie/Hillary/Obama supporter
> *
> The media will do everything they can do to portray the shooter as a white Christian gun nut ....like they always do


Lefties STILL can't see the pattern, yet it has happened over and over again for decades.


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
True that, God help us  -  *At least 50 dead, 200 wounded after shooting on Las Vegas Strip*


----------



## SassyIrishLass

gipper said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ * the media will morphe this all into a Bernie/Hillary/Obama supporter
> *
> The media will do everything they can do to portray the shooter as a white Christian gun nut ....like they always do
> 
> 
> 
> Lefties STILL can't see the pattern, yet it has happened over and over again for decades.
Click to expand...


Yeah...I noticed the black guy shooting up the Tennessee church sort of flew under the radar with the media...and the racist  POS OP


----------



## cnm

WillHaftawaite said:


> of course I can
> 
> can you provide one that gives actual numbers?
> 
> From a less partisan site?


Then why didn't you? Is the International Epidemiological Association too partisan for you? Or can you really not click links?


----------



## cnm

gipper said:


> I believe I have stated my position rather well.


By not stating it. I agree, your chickenshitness is unmistakeable.


----------



## OnePercenter

tyroneweaver said:


> Paddock filed a lawsuit against the Metropolitan Hotel



Where is that? Not Vegas....


----------



## theHawk

Whoever this shooter was, he was a piece of shit.  No matter if he was a "Trump supporter" or "a Bernie guy".  I'm willing to bet he was on the radar for being a nutcase, but in America nutcases are allowed to be free instead of being locked up for everyone's safety.  We need to make some big changes to keep people safe.


----------



## Hugo Furst

cnm said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course I can
> 
> can you provide one that gives actual numbers?
> 
> From a less partisan site?
> 
> 
> 
> Then why didn't you? Is the International Epidemiological Association too partisan for you? Or can you really not click links?
Click to expand...


the WHO?

You're getting your data about firearm deaths from an organization concerned with skin diseases?

and expect to be taken seriously?

Go away, little girl, come back with facts from studies engaged in the topic.


----------



## theHawk

Geaux4it said:


> Steven Paddock, the other guy missing, scary looking




Clearly a "white guy".


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

tigerred59 said:


> *Who wants to bet, by the end of this day, Monday Oct 2.....that the media will morphe this all into a Bernie/Hillary/Obama supporter who hate Trump and wanted revenge.....its never gonna be about crazy white people, its gonna be about the left vs the right...and folks you heard it hear first!!*


Well, of course it is a liberal who went to a country western event and shot up hundreds of people.  Why do you liberals hate
1. the rich
2. white people
3. men
4. USA
5. country music
6. babies
7. humanity
8. happiness
9. your own life.


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> Whoever this shooter was, he was a piece of shit.  No matter if he was a "Trump supporter" or "a Bernie guy".  I'm willing to bet he was on the radar for being a nutcase, but in America nutcases are allowed to be free instead of being locked up for everyone's safety.  We need to make some big changes to keep people safe.



Oh, wow. 

So, instead of banning guns, we lock people up BEFORE they've committed crimes? At what level are you going to lower the bar of "craziness"? Trump would be locked up for sure.


----------



## aaronleland

theHawk said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steven Paddock, the other guy missing, scary looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly a "white guy".
Click to expand...


I don't think any of those are the guy.


----------



## Dr Grump

Marion Morrison said:


> So you want to take pools, guns, and cars away from people, do I have that right?
> You're a special kind of pinhead, huh?



Yeah, because as you know pools and cars were designed to kill people. Unlike guns.


----------



## Vastator

Married to woman person of interest is Daniel Geary. Here’s a snapshot from his Facebook page.


----------



## Dalia

*Las Vegas gunman suspect is Stephen Paddock, 64, of Mesquite, Nevada*

Stephen Paddock, a 64-year-old man from Mesquite, NV, has been identified as the suspected gunman in the Las Vegas shooting
At least 50 people died and more than 200 were injured in the attack near Mandalay Bay hotel
Police are still looking for Marilou Danley who they believe was with the suspect before the shooting


Las Vegas gunman suspect is Stephen Paddock, 64, of Mesquite, Nevada


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

theHawk said:


> Whoever this shooter was, he was a piece of shit.  No matter if he was a "Trump supporter" or "a Bernie guy".  I'm willing to bet he was on the radar for being a nutcase, but in America nutcases are allowed to be free instead of being locked up for everyone's safety.  We need to make some big changes to keep people safe.


A President Trump supporter wouldn't break the law by shooting people with an illegal weapon. While a Bernie Supporter went to a baseball field and shot up Republicans who were practicing for the Congressional Baseball event.  This is just more of that liberal hatred to every other person who wont bow down to the liberal agenda.  At first it was a poke, then it was a nudge, then it was a punch, now it is bloodshed.

The Civil War started when Ferguson was burned, it is spreading around the country like a plague.  People, if you don't prepare for the worst and pray for the better, you will be a victim just like those in Las Vegas.  Don't be a victim of liberal hatred.


----------



## fncceo

WillHaftawaite said:


> organization concerned with skin diseases?



Epidemiology has nothing to do with skin or skin diseases.  It's the study of the transmission and control of diseases in populations.


----------



## Dr Grump

Geaux4it said:


> Steven Paddock, the other guy missing, scary looking



Looks good for 64 years of age.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Ruh ro....she isn't a lily white Christian


----------



## Dr Grump

Certainly looks white...


----------



## Eloy

Americans are infatuated with firearms.


----------



## fncceo

Dr Grump said:


> Unlike guns.



If guns are designed specifically to kill people then they are terribly designed.  Ninety nine percent of all guns have never fired on a person and 80% of all gun shot victims survive.

A car is a much more effective killer of people than a gun will ever be ... and it comes with it's own soundtrack.


----------



## Hugo Furst

fncceo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> organization concerned with skin diseases?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epidemiology has nothing to do with skin or skin diseases.  It's the study of the transmission and control of diseases in populations.
Click to expand...



That's nice.

I'd prefer a study from someplace that doesn't consider owning a firearm a disease.

He can't seem to find one, can you?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever this shooter was, he was a piece of shit.  No matter if he was a "Trump supporter" or "a Bernie guy".  I'm willing to bet he was on the radar for being a nutcase, but in America nutcases are allowed to be free instead of being locked up for everyone's safety.  We need to make some big changes to keep people safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow.
> 
> So, instead of banning guns, we lock people up BEFORE they've committed crimes? At what level are you going to lower the bar of "craziness"? Trump would be locked up for sure.
Click to expand...

Moonbattery: Psychiatrist Confirms: Liberalism Is a Mental Disorder


> The roots of liberalism — and its associated madness — can be clearly identified by understanding how children develop from infancy to adulthood and how distorted development produces the irrational beliefs of the liberal mind. When the modern liberal mind whines about imaginary victims, rages against imaginary villains and seeks above all else to run the lives of persons competent to run their own lives, the neurosis of the liberal mind becomes painfully obvious.



  Are you afraid that they might come lock you up, as should be?
They banned guns in Chicago and saw how well that happened.
82 Shot, 15 Dead in City with the Strictest Gun Laws in the United States
In Chicago, shooting deaths take no holiday - CNN


----------



## Dr Grump

fncceo said:


> If guns are designed specifically to kill people then they are terribly designed.  Ninety nine percent of all guns have never fired on a person and 80% of all gun shot victims survive.
> 
> A car is a much more effective killer of people than a gun will ever be ... and it comes with it's own soundtrack.



So are you saying that guns AREN'T designed to kill people? However, what is the rate of people purposefully killed by a car as opposed to a gun. Also, there are literally 10s of 1000s of car accidents a day where nobody is killed.


----------



## Flash

OnePercenter said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Stephen Craig Paddock, 64, has lived on Babbling Brook Court in Mesquite, Nevada, since June 2016. He previously lived in Reno, Nevada, from 2011 to 2016, and also had an address in Melbourne, Florida, from 2013 to 2015. He has also lived in Henderson, Nevada, and several locations in California since 1990."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda sounds like a Bundy Mobster.
Click to expand...



The guy is an Asian American.  More likely he is ANTIFA shooting at a Country Rock concert of more likely Trump supporters..


----------



## fncceo

WillHaftawaite said:


> He can't seem to find one, can you?



I consider owning a firearm a Constitutional right, not a disease.  I have several of my own and use them at work.


----------



## Eloy

Americans are infatuated with firearms.


----------



## fncceo

Dr Grump said:


> So are you saying that guns AREN'T designed to kill people?



I use a firearm every day on my job.  I am not trained to kill people with it, I'm trained to stop behaviors.  

I have yet to ever shoot a human being with a firearm.


----------



## Dr Grump

fncceo said:


> I use a firearm every day on my job.  I am not trained to kill people with it, I'm trained to stop behaviors.
> 
> I have yet to ever shoot a human being with a firearm.



What? You want a kewpie doll or somethin'...


----------



## fncceo

Dr Grump said:


> What? You want a kewpie doll or somethin'...



No thanks ... I already get a pay check.


----------



## fncceo

Eloy said:


> Americans are infatuated with firearms.



We're just friends.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dr Grump said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to take pools, guns, and cars away from people, do I have that right?
> You're a special kind of pinhead, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because as you know pools and cars were designed to kill people. Unlike guns.
Click to expand...


Yet pools and cars kill way more people  in the US every year.


----------



## Dr Grump

Eloy said:


> Americans are infatuated with firearms.



Yep. They see it as an insurance policy. And the elephant in the room is that a lot of Americans - especially men - well, it makes them feel big. They'll never admit to it.


----------



## tigerred59

*Just for the record, Muslims are not violent in this country, its always crazy nigga's or rednecks....I personally would rather live around illegals and muslims than that bunch of violent nuts.*


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Issa said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to you guys, there are tons of countries with 0 guns or hardly any guns....Guess what??? no mass shootings, no killings at workplaces, schooles, shopping malls, roads, households, preschools, stadiums, ect....beleive me i've lived in one for 23 years, i've never heard of someone getting killed by a gun, because simply there are none.
> It's doable ban guns completely you wont have these mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shootings are acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the dumbest thing, this relation between some and guns. dozens of countries don't have this issue, simply because there's no easy access to guns...why can't americans give up their guns and live like many other countries live in Peace!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we don't want too, plus our Bill of Rights ensures this right
> 
> Next question
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prehistoric laws, they need to be changed so Americans can live in peace and in a civilized environment. It seems as if some want to stay in the era of the wild wild west.
Click to expand...


You have no idea what it takes to change a Constitutional Amendment do you?

Even if you could repeal the Second Amendment through the House and Senate you still need the President signature and the majority of States to agree and it would take decades to do it if it were possible and it is not!

So please learn how things work here in the States before telling us how to change our Constitution!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Dr Grump said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If guns are designed specifically to kill people then they are terribly designed.  Ninety nine percent of all guns have never fired on a person and 80% of all gun shot victims survive.
> 
> A car is a much more effective killer of people than a gun will ever be ... and it comes with it's own soundtrack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that guns AREN'T designed to kill people? However, what is the rate of people purposefully killed by a car as opposed to a gun. Also, there are literally 10s of 1000s of car accidents a day where nobody is killed.
Click to expand...




Dr Grump said:


> Also, there are literally 10s of 1000s of car accidents a day where nobody is killed.



and firearms are used hundreds of 1000s of times a day with no one getting hurt.

I've owned firearms for over 50 years, and not once has anyone been hurt by them.

Same can be said of my brothers, uncles, aunts, nieces, nephews, etc usage of firearms.

not to mention millions of other firearms across the nation


----------



## tigerred59

andaronjim said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever this shooter was, he was a piece of shit.  No matter if he was a "Trump supporter" or "a Bernie guy".  I'm willing to bet he was on the radar for being a nutcase, but in America nutcases are allowed to be free instead of being locked up for everyone's safety.  We need to make some big changes to keep people safe.
> 
> 
> 
> A President Trump supporter wouldn't break the law by shooting people with an illegal weapon. While a Bernie Supporter went to a baseball field and shot up Republicans who were practicing for the Congressional Baseball event.  This is just more of that liberal hatred to every other person who wont bow down to the liberal agenda.  At first it was a poke, then it was a nudge, then it was a punch, now it is bloodshed.
> 
> The Civil War started when Ferguson was burned, it is spreading around the country like a plague.  People, if you don't prepare for the worst and pray for the better, you will be a victim just like those in Las Vegas.  Don't be a victim of liberal hatred.
Click to expand...

*Get the fuck outta here, admit it, white people are insane...regardless of party affiliation.*


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Dr Grump said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans are infatuated with firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. They see it as an insurance policy. And the elephant in the room is that a lot of Americans - especially men - well, it makes them feel big. They'll never admit to it.
Click to expand...


Guns give me a boner.


----------



## tyroneweaver

tigerred59 said:


> *Who wants to bet, by the end of this day, Monday Oct 2.....that the media will morphe this all into a Bernie/Hillary/Obama supporter who hate Trump and wanted revenge.....its never gonna be about crazy white people, its gonna be about the left vs the right...and folks you heard it hear first!!*


My my
deflection begins already for shooter being non white


----------



## Dr Grump

Marion Morrison said:


> Yet pools and cars kill way more people  in the US every year.



Cars are accidental. As are drownings. However taken alone, you're wrong on drowning vs firearms.
Unintentional Drowning: Get the Facts | Home and Recreational Safety | CDC Injury Center

Gun violence in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

ummm the Democrat Criminals and Terrorist are not going to turn in their guns if they are banned


----------



## Dr Grump

DigitalDrifter said:


> Guns give me a boner.



That wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Dr Grump

WillHaftawaite said:


> [
> 
> and firearms are used hundreds of 1000s of times a day with no one getting hurt.
> 
> I've owned firearms for over 50 years, and not once has anyone been hurt by them.
> 
> Same can be said of my brothers, uncles, aunts, nieces, nephews, etc usage of firearms.
> 
> not to mention millions of other firearms across the nation



Glad to hear it.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Dr Grump said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans are infatuated with firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. They see it as an insurance policy. And the elephant in the room is that a lot of Americans - especially men - well, it makes them feel big. They'll never admit to it.
Click to expand...




Dr Grump said:


> And the elephant in the room



is actually a mouse, and scares little girls


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

First picture of Las Vegas shooter Stephen Paddock​


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

cnm said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not call the process 'easy'. Especially in California
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is awash with firearms. Toddlers pay the price, don't back pedal now.
Click to expand...


If a toddler dies because of someone firearm the one to blame is the firearm owner and not the gun.

I understand that personal responsibility is not for those like you and maybe you should never own a firearm but for the majority of Americans they are responsible gun owners.

Also more kids die in traffic accidents than the illegal usage of a firearm...


----------



## Eloy

Dr Grump said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans are infatuated with firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. They see it as an insurance policy. And the elephant in the room is that a lot of Americans - especially men - well, it makes them feel big. They'll never admit to it.
Click to expand...

As long as the National Rifle Association continues its successful strategy of getting Americans to support politicians who agree with the U.S. Supreme Court that any Tom, Dick, and Harry can own an arsenal, this will happen again and again.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

theHawk said:


> Whoever this shooter was, he was a piece of shit.  No matter if he was a "Trump supporter" or "a Bernie guy".  I'm willing to bet he was on the radar for being a nutcase, but in America nutcases are allowed to be free instead of being locked up for everyone's safety.  We need to make some big changes to keep people safe.



Going forward, it's going to be practically a strip search to attend an event such as this.


----------



## Dr Grump

WillHaftawaite said:


> is actually a mouse, and scares little girls



And makes little men feel big...Just think George Zimmerman. Your classic example.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

tigerred59 said:


> *Just for the record, Muslims are not violent in this country, its always crazy nigga's or rednecks....I personally would rather live around illegals and muslims than that bunch of violent nuts.*



Boston bombing, Orlando nightclub, Ft Hood, Garland Texas, San Berdardino.....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

DigitalDrifter said:


> Guns give me a boner.


don't put them in your rectum...problem solved. you are welcome


----------



## Dr Grump

Eloy said:


> As long as the National Rifle Association continues its successful strategy of getting Americans to support politicians who agree with the U.S. Supreme Court that any Tom, Dick, and Harry can own an arsenal, this will happen again and again.



meh.. It's their problem. Glad it is one I don't have. I've given up trying to convince gun nuts that their 'hobby' belongs in the dark ages.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Dr Grump said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> is actually a mouse, and scares little girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And makes little men feel big...Just think George Zimmerman. Your classic example.
Click to expand...




Dr Grump said:


> And makes little men feel big



Sounds like you need one


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

cnm said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's back pedaling?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. I thought you might be. I'm pleased to have been mistaken and am happy you still consider a few toddler deaths a reasonable price to pay for easy access to firearms in the US.
Click to expand...


Well seeing more toddlers die because of those like you behind the wheel of a automobile mean you should not be allow to drive.


----------



## Eloy

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not call the process 'easy'. Especially in California
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is awash with firearms. Toddlers pay the price, don't back pedal now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a toddler dies because of someone firearm the one to blame is the firearm owner and not the gun.
> 
> I understand that personal responsibility is not for those like you and maybe you should never own a firearm but for the majority of Americans they are responsible gun owners.
Click to expand...

This is no consolation to the families of the innocent dead and injured.



Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Also more kids die in traffic accidents than the illegal usage of a firearm...


Stop trying to change the subject.


----------



## Dr Grump

WillHaftawaite said:


> Sounds like you need one



Never owned a gun. Will never own a gun. No need to own a gun. Have no desire to own a gun. Why? Because I don't need to prove anything to anybody and I live in a society where there is little gun violence, and when there is gun violence 90% of the time it is crim on crim. I'm happy with that.


----------



## J.E.D

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> It's Muslims. Just like France and San Bernadino.





RoshawnMarkwees said:


> It was a country music show so there's a good chance it was a BLM sympathizer



I see you can't make up your mind. Maybe you should wait for some facts to come in before you make yourself look like an ass.

Police Identify Lone Las Vegas Shooter As Stephen Paddock | HuffPost


> The slain gunman police described as the “sole aggressor” in the mass shooting at a Las Vegas concert has been identified as Stephen Paddock, 64, of nearby Mesquite.


----------



## Skull Pilot

cnm said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most gun murders are committed by people who cannot legally own guns.
> 
> 
> 
> I provide data and links.
Click to expand...

And what does that have to do with the FACT that most gun murders are committed by people who can't legally own guns?
Most gun murder victims are criminals or have long criminal records.


----------



## tigerred59

tyroneweaver said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Who wants to bet, by the end of this day, Monday Oct 2.....that the media will morphe this all into a Bernie/Hillary/Obama supporter who hate Trump and wanted revenge.....its never gonna be about crazy white people, its gonna be about the left vs the right...and folks you heard it hear first!!*
> 
> 
> 
> My my
> deflection begins already for shooter being non white
Click to expand...

*The photo's are out, its an old white guy who proboally lost his life's saving in Vegas.*


----------



## Hugo Furst

Dr Grump said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never owned a gun. Will never own a gun. No need to own a gun. Have no desire to own a gun. Why? Because I don't need to prove anything to anybody and I live in a society where there is little gun violence, and when there is gun violence 90% of the time it is crim on crim. I'm happy with that.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you don't  live in the states


----------



## Dr Grump

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Well seeing more toddlers die because of those like you behind the wheel of a automobile mean you should not be allow to drive.



Yeah, let's line up those murdering sons of bitches who purposely killed kids in their cars. BTW, how do you know how the poster you are posting to drives? what do you mean "those like you" behind the wheel? You know his driving record?


----------



## Skull Pilot

cnm said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I as a law abiding gun owner am not responsible for those murders
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're back pedalling from your graphic.
Click to expand...

No I'm not.

You obviously didn't understand the meaning of that cartoon


----------



## DigitalDrifter

tigerred59 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever this shooter was, he was a piece of shit.  No matter if he was a "Trump supporter" or "a Bernie guy".  I'm willing to bet he was on the radar for being a nutcase, but in America nutcases are allowed to be free instead of being locked up for everyone's safety.  We need to make some big changes to keep people safe.
> 
> 
> 
> A President Trump supporter wouldn't break the law by shooting people with an illegal weapon. While a Bernie Supporter went to a baseball field and shot up Republicans who were practicing for the Congressional Baseball event.  This is just more of that liberal hatred to every other person who wont bow down to the liberal agenda.  At first it was a poke, then it was a nudge, then it was a punch, now it is bloodshed.
> 
> The Civil War started when Ferguson was burned, it is spreading around the country like a plague.  People, if you don't prepare for the worst and pray for the better, you will be a victim just like those in Las Vegas.  Don't be a victim of liberal hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Get the fuck outta here, admit it, white people are insane...regardless of party affiliation.*
Click to expand...


Oh golly, you figured it out. Yep, we're all nuts. I need to run now, my Martian housekeeper is fighting again with my elves.


----------



## tigerred59

DigitalDrifter said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever this shooter was, he was a piece of shit.  No matter if he was a "Trump supporter" or "a Bernie guy".  I'm willing to bet he was on the radar for being a nutcase, but in America nutcases are allowed to be free instead of being locked up for everyone's safety.  We need to make some big changes to keep people safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going forward, it's going to be practically a strip search to attend an event such as this.
Click to expand...

*What is fucked up, is how he got all this shit up to his room......I mean, we're not talking a effin hand gun...but whites aren't searched, its only minorities.*


----------



## Dr Grump

WillHaftawaite said:


> Sounds like you don't  live in the states



You got that right.


----------



## Skull Pilot

OnePercenter said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Of all the murders in the US in 2012, 60% were by firearm compared with 31% in Canada, 18.2% in Australia, and just 10% in the UK.
> http://www.bbc.com _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Most gun murders are committed by people who cannot legally own guns.
> 
> I as a law abiding gun owner am not responsible for those murders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do these people that cannot legally own guns get the guns? From irresponsible gun owners that don't secure their guns?
Click to expand...


No they usually get them from friends or other known criminals


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Eloy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not call the process 'easy'. Especially in California
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is awash with firearms. Toddlers pay the price, don't back pedal now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a toddler dies because of someone firearm the one to blame is the firearm owner and not the gun.
> 
> I understand that personal responsibility is not for those like you and maybe you should never own a firearm but for the majority of Americans they are responsible gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is no consolation to the families of the innocent dead and injured.
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also more kids die in traffic accidents than the illegal usage of a firearm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop trying to change the subject.
Click to expand...


Why are you upset at facts?

Also the subject is about mass shooting in Vegas and not toddlers being killed, so who changed the fucking subject asshole?


----------



## tigerred59

*I bet OJ is breathing a sigh of relief.....LOLOLOLOL and the PR, well, its been nice hearing about ya!*


----------



## Dr Grump

Skull Pilot said:


> And what does that have to do with the FACT that most gun murders are committed by people who can't legally own guns?
> Most gun murder victims are criminals or have long criminal records.



If they didn't have guns, or were licenced, they might not have firearms in the first place. Bit of a moot point in places like the US. You guys are too far gone. The joint is awash with peashooters. I guess you just have to get used to this type of situation which is becoming a regular occurrence.


----------



## midcan5

Crazies come in all sizes and shapes, you'd think everyone would realize that given our history of constant shootings.  Dopes on the other hand select one nut and then blame their favorite foe of the week,  See above for examples. Cole names lots on the other side below.

Yes, Trump, Some Americans also murder: Some are Your White Supremacists

'Get out of my Country!' White Terrorist Shoots Asian-American Engineers in Wake of Trump Visa Ban


----------



## Hugo Furst

Dr Grump said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you don't  live in the states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right.
Click to expand...


You have no idea how happy that makes me


----------



## Dr Grump

WillHaftawaite said:


> You have no idea how happy that makes me



Or me!


----------



## fncceo

Dr Grump said:


> You got that right.



Stay there, OK?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Dr Grump said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with the FACT that most gun murders are committed by people who can't legally own guns?
> Most gun murder victims are criminals or have long criminal records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't have guns, or were licenced, they might not have firearms in the first place. Bit of a moot point in places like the US. You guys are too far gone. The joint is awash with peashooters. I guess you just have to get used to this type of situation which is becoming a regular occurrance.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.

Less than 1% of all murders happen in mass shootings


----------



## Dr Grump

fncceo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay there, OK?
Click to expand...


Abso-bloody-lutely. You couldn't pay me to live there. Well, someone tried once, but it was a choice between Australia and US. I thought about for about 0.00001 of a second.


----------



## Eloy

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not call the process 'easy'. Especially in California
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is awash with firearms. Toddlers pay the price, don't back pedal now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a toddler dies because of someone firearm the one to blame is the firearm owner and not the gun.
> 
> I understand that personal responsibility is not for those like you and maybe you should never own a firearm but for the majority of Americans they are responsible gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is no consolation to the families of the innocent dead and injured.
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also more kids die in traffic accidents than the illegal usage of a firearm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop trying to change the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you upset at facts?
> 
> Also the subject is about mass shooting in Vegas and not toddlers being killed, so who changed the fucking subject asshole?
Click to expand...

Watch your language.
I said nothing about toddlers.
Please stay on topic.


----------



## Dr Grump

Skull Pilot said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders happen in mass shootings


.
Probably true. But 1% if the US rate is about all of the rate of some other countries.


----------



## tyroneweaver

AvgGuyIA said:


> People here we're naming Paddock before the sheriff announced it at 3:36am PST.   How did they know that?


I got it from the byu cougarboard.
That has members all over the USA
probably someone very close to the situation in Vegas
A lot of byu fans in Vegas


----------



## waltky

64 yr. old Stephen Paddock opens fire on crowd of young country music concert goers...




*Gunman Opens Fire on Las Vegas Concert Goers Killing At Least 50*
_Monday 2nd October, 2017 - Police in Las Vegas, Nevada say a man attacked a country music concert late Sunday, killing at least 50 people and wounding more than 200 others._


> Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Sheriff Joseph Lombardo told reporters the attacker was on the 32nd floor of the Mandalay Bay casino, located across the street from the outdoor venue where videos showed concertgoers ducking for cover, screaming and running as the repeated shots rang out.  Lombardo said SWAT officers 'engaged' the shooter, that he was dead, and that authorities found 'numerous firearms' in the hotel room. He identified the shooter as 64-year-old Stephen Paddock, and said that an investigation into Paddock's background was not finished, but that police believe he was the sole attacker and they would be searching his home.  'We don't know what his belief system was at this time,' the sheriff said.
> 
> Police stand at the scene of a shooting along the Las Vegas Strip, Oct. 2, 2017, in Las Vegas.  Authorities had also searched for a woman described as Paddock's roommate in order to get more information, and Lombardo said he believed she had been located.  Several off-duty police officers who were at the concert were among those killed.  As the situation unfolded, people sought safety in the many hotels that line the popular tourist district. The Las Vegas international airport is also in the area, and flights there were temporarily halted because of the shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Country star Jason Aldean was on stage playing at the time of the shooting. Hours later he described it as 'horrific.'  'I still don't know what to say but wanted to let everyone know that me and my crew are safe. My thoughts and prayers go out to everyone involved tonight. It hurts my heart that this would happen to anyone who was just coming out to enjoy what should have been a fun night,' he said on Instagram.
> 
> Police run to cover at the scene of a shooting near the Mandalay Bay resort and casino on the Las Vegas Strip, Oct. 1, 2017, in Las Vegas.  Other artists who were part of Sunday's main stage lineup at the Route 91 Harvest festival reacted on Twitter.  U.S. Senator Dean Heller, who represents Nevada, called the shooting a 'senseless, horrifying act of violence,' while Nevada Governor Brian Sandoval described it as 'tragic and heinous.'  British Prime Minister Theresa May also expressed support, saying Britain's thoughts were with the victims and emergency personnel.
> 
> Gunman Opens Fire on Las Vegas Concert Goers Killing At Least 50



See also:

*Carnage at Outdoor Concert in Las Vegas: 50-Plus Shot Dead, 200 Injured*
_October 2, 2017  - Country singer Jason Aldean was playing at an outdoor concert at Manadalay Bay on the Las Vegas Strip at 10:08 local time Sunday night when a man described by police as "a local resident" began firing down on the crowd from the hotel's 32nd floor._


> "Officers responded to that location and engaged the suspect at that location. He is dead," Sheriff Joseph Lombardo of the Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department told a news conference around 4:30 a.m. Eastern Daylight Time. "Right now we believe it's a sole actor, a lone-wolf type actor," he said.  At a later news conference, Lombardo identified the shooter as 64-year-old Stephen Paddock who was armed with multiple weapons.  As for the concert-goers, Lombardo said "in excess of 50" people are dead, and more than 200 are injured, some seriously.  Among the dead is an off-duty police officer who was at the concert. A second off-duty officer is in critical condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cell phone video shows concert-goers running, falling, and trying to get out of the line of fire at an outdoor concert in Las Vegas late Sunday night.​
> Police said they have located the gunman's companion, a woman identified as Paddock's roommate. Lombardo named her as Marilou Danley, an Asian female.  Lombardo said the Red Cross is assisting family members anxious to contact concert-goers who may have been shot or otherwise unable to communicate with their relatives. They're also asking the more than 20,000 concert-goers for cell phone video that might help with their investigation.
> 
> In a message posted on Instagram, Aldean said: "Tonight has been beyond horrific. I still dont know what to say but wanted to let everyone know that Me and my Crew are safe. My Thoughts and prayers go out to everyone involved tonight. It hurts my heart that this would happen to anyone who was just coming out to enjoy what should have been a fun night. #heartbroken #stopthehate."  Witnesses reported concert-goers fled for their lives as they realized that the popping noise they heard was not fireworks, but gunfire -- apparently automatic gunfire, some witnesses said.  As of 5 a.m. EDT, an undetermined number of bodies remained at the concert venue; all of the injured have been taken to hospitals.
> 
> Carnage at Outdoor Concert in Las Vegas: 50-Plus Shot Dead, 200 Injured


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Dr Grump said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well seeing more toddlers die because of those like you behind the wheel of a automobile mean you should not be allow to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's line up those murdering sons of bitches who purposely killed kids in their cars. BTW, how do you know how the poster you are posting to drives? what do you mean "those like you" behind the wheel? You know his driving record?
Click to expand...


You don't live in the states, so why care?

If they drive  they are a danger to society when behind the wheel. They might have road rage and think about that poor little toddler that you want to save from gun violence but you are alright with them being killed because someone like you was on their cell and too busy to comply with state laws while driving.

So if you drive please stop and think of the toddler or do you hate kids?


----------



## aaronleland

If he's brown he's a Muslim terrorist, and if he's white he's a Christian nutjob. Don't wait for the bodies to get cold. Step over them on your way to the keyboard.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

tigerred59 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever this shooter was, he was a piece of shit.  No matter if he was a "Trump supporter" or "a Bernie guy".  I'm willing to bet he was on the radar for being a nutcase, but in America nutcases are allowed to be free instead of being locked up for everyone's safety.  We need to make some big changes to keep people safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going forward, it's going to be practically a strip search to attend an event such as this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What is fucked up, is how he got all this shit up to his room......I mean, we're not talking a effin hand gun...but whites aren't searched, its only minorities.*
Click to expand...


Yep, we're never searched. In fact this guy probably told the staff at the desk when he checked in that he had an entire arsenal with him, but when they saw he was a white guy they just nodded and winked at him and gave him his room key.


----------



## tyroneweaver

tigerred59 said:


> *I bet OJ is breathing a sigh of relief.....LOLOLOLOL and the PR, well, its been nice hearing about ya!*


As well as Chum Lee


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Dr Grump said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with the FACT that most gun murders are committed by people who can't legally own guns?
> Most gun murder victims are criminals or have long criminal records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't have guns, or were licenced, they might not have firearms in the first place. Bit of a moot point in places like the US. You guys are too far gone. The joint is awash with peashooters. I guess you just have to get used to this type of situation which is becoming a regular occurrence.
Click to expand...


You should look up State Laws for Firearms and educate yourself before conversing on the subject matter!


----------



## sealybobo

shockedcanadian said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can be sure it's not a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alt-left nutjob?   I guess time will tell, far too few details to know, but alot of people were shot.
Click to expand...

Well he was shooting at country fans so he wasn't alt right


----------



## Eloy

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well seeing more toddlers die because of those like you behind the wheel of a automobile mean you should not be allow to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's line up those murdering sons of bitches who purposely killed kids in their cars. BTW, how do you know how the poster you are posting to drives? what do you mean "those like you" behind the wheel? You know his driving record?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't live in the states, so why care?
> 
> If they drive  they are a danger to society when behind the wheel. They might have road rage and think about that poor little toddler that you want to save from gun violence but you are alright with them being killed because someone like you was on their cell and too busy to comply with state laws while driving.
> 
> So if you drive please stop and think of the toddler or do you hate kids?
Click to expand...

Please stop changing the subject. Thank-you.


----------



## sealybobo

Who and why is what I want to know


----------



## DigitalDrifter

OJ was released yesterday in Las Vegas. Has anyone checked on his whereabouts?


----------



## iceberg

Theowl32 said:


> Liberals hoping it is a white guy....


people started off blaming muslims.

everyone wants to be right.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Dr Grump said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders happen in mass shootings
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Probably true. But 1% if the US rate is about all of the rate of some other countries.
Click to expand...


You don't understand ratios obviously

The US murder rate is less than 5 per 100000

The vast majority of those murders take place in a handful of urban shit holes


----------



## Dr Grump

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with the FACT that most gun murders are committed by people who can't legally own guns?
> Most gun murder victims are criminals or have long criminal records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't have guns, or were licenced, they might not have firearms in the first place. Bit of a moot point in places like the US. You guys are too far gone. The joint is awash with peashooters. I guess you just have to get used to this type of situation which is becoming a regular occurrence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should look up State Laws for Firearms and educate yourself before conversing on the subject matter!
Click to expand...


I don't need to. I've been on messageboards for 15 years and have had almost every argument there needs to be had on the subject. My argument is a philosophical one, which is what most laws are based on in the first place.


----------



## Dr Grump

Skull Pilot said:


> You don't understand ratios obviously
> 
> The US murder rate is less than 5 per 100000
> 
> The vast majority of those murders take place in a handful of urban shit holes



where I live and where I was born are both less than 1 in 100,000. So I'm 5 times more likely to get shot in the US. Great.


----------



## Eloy

Dr Grump said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with the FACT that most gun murders are committed by people who can't legally own guns?
> Most gun murder victims are criminals or have long criminal records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't have guns, or were licenced, they might not have firearms in the first place. Bit of a moot point in places like the US. You guys are too far gone. The joint is awash with peashooters. I guess you just have to get used to this type of situation which is becoming a regular occurrence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should look up State Laws for Firearms and educate yourself before conversing on the subject matter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to. I've been on messageboards for 15 years and have had almost every argument there needs to be had on the subject. My argument is a philosophical one, which is what most laws are based on in the first place.
Click to expand...

The only argument that matters is that firearms are legal in the USA.


----------



## fncceo

Six people ... including two children ... deliberately murdered by a driver ... in Melbourne, Australia.

Dimitrious Gargasoulas blames Illuminati for Bourke St massacre


----------



## Skull Pilot

Dr Grump said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand ratios obviously
> 
> The US murder rate is less than 5 per 100000
> 
> The vast majority of those murders take place in a handful of urban shit holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where I live and where I was born are both less than 1 in 100,000. So I'm 5 times more likely to get shot in the US. Great.
Click to expand...


Where I live it's about 1 per 100000

And you're only likely to get shot in the US if you are a criminal, a gang banger or live in an urban shit hole


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dalia said:


> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino


50 people killed and 200 people injured.  Worst mass shooting in the history of the United States.   
At least 50 dead, 200 wounded at shooting on Las Vegas Strip


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Eloy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not call the process 'easy'. Especially in California
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is awash with firearms. Toddlers pay the price, don't back pedal now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a toddler dies because of someone firearm the one to blame is the firearm owner and not the gun.
> 
> I understand that personal responsibility is not for those like you and maybe you should never own a firearm but for the majority of Americans they are responsible gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is no consolation to the families of the innocent dead and injured.
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also more kids die in traffic accidents than the illegal usage of a firearm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop trying to change the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you upset at facts?
> 
> Also the subject is about mass shooting in Vegas and not toddlers being killed, so who changed the fucking subject asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language.
> I said nothing about toddlers.
> Please stay on topic.
Click to expand...


CNM did and that poster is the one I was responding to originally and not you. You do not dictate what I can or can not write on this board.

If you have an issue with my response then you and the other poster should have a conversation about why they introduce toddlers deaths to the fucking board!

Of course you will not and claim I changed the topic to toddlers when in fact it was your kind that changed the subject.


----------



## Vastator

Leftists really want their war... I have a feeling they’re going to get it.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Dr Grump said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea how happy that makes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or me!
Click to expand...


They say that opposites attract... you'd make the perfect odd couple...


----------



## Dr Grump

Skull Pilot said:


> Where I live it's about 1 per 100000
> 
> And you're only likely to get shot in the US if you are a criminal, a gang banger or live in an urban shit hole



Or go to the movies in Aurora. Or go to a concert in Vegas. Or go to Sandy Hook elementary school. Or go to McDonalds in California. Or go to Columbine high school. Or go to.....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Eloy said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with the FACT that most gun murders are committed by people who can't legally own guns?
> Most gun murder victims are criminals or have long criminal records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't have guns, or were licenced, they might not have firearms in the first place. Bit of a moot point in places like the US. You guys are too far gone. The joint is awash with peashooters. I guess you just have to get used to this type of situation which is becoming a regular occurrence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should look up State Laws for Firearms and educate yourself before conversing on the subject matter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to. I've been on messageboards for 15 years and have had almost every argument there needs to be had on the subject. My argument is a philosophical one, which is what most laws are based on in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only argument that matters is that firearms are legal in the USA.
Click to expand...

Gun free zones are death traps.  History of mass shootings have proven this.


----------



## Eloy

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is awash with firearms. Toddlers pay the price, don't back pedal now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a toddler dies because of someone firearm the one to blame is the firearm owner and not the gun.
> 
> I understand that personal responsibility is not for those like you and maybe you should never own a firearm but for the majority of Americans they are responsible gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is no consolation to the families of the innocent dead and injured.
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also more kids die in traffic accidents than the illegal usage of a firearm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop trying to change the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you upset at facts?
> 
> Also the subject is about mass shooting in Vegas and not toddlers being killed, so who changed the fucking subject asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language.
> I said nothing about toddlers.
> Please stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNM did and that poster is the one I was responding to originally and not you. You do not dictate what I can or can not write on this board.
> 
> If you have an issue with my response then you and the other poster should have a conversation about why they introduce toddlers deaths to the fucking board!
> 
> Of course you will not and claim I changed the toddlers when in fact it was your mind that changed the subject.
Click to expand...

Please just stick to shooting deaths in the USA. Thanks.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dr Grump said:


> Certainly looks white...
> 
> View attachment 152335


Oh....there's no white Hillary supporters?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dr Grump said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live it's about 1 per 100000
> 
> And you're only likely to get shot in the US if you are a criminal, a gang banger or live in an urban shit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or go to the movies in Aurora. Or go to a concert in Vegas. Or go to Sandy Hook elementary school. Or go to McDonalds in California. Or go to Columbine high school. Or go to.....
Click to expand...

A gun free zone attracts mass shooters.  It's like advertising everyone is unarmed, you won't have any opposition.  We need to end gun free zones.


----------



## Eloy

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with the FACT that most gun murders are committed by people who can't legally own guns?
> Most gun murder victims are criminals or have long criminal records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't have guns, or were licenced, they might not have firearms in the first place. Bit of a moot point in places like the US. You guys are too far gone. The joint is awash with peashooters. I guess you just have to get used to this type of situation which is becoming a regular occurrence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should look up State Laws for Firearms and educate yourself before conversing on the subject matter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to. I've been on messageboards for 15 years and have had almost every argument there needs to be had on the subject. My argument is a philosophical one, which is what most laws are based on in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only argument that matters is that firearms are legal in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gun free zones are death traps.  History of mass shootings have proven this.
Click to expand...

Las Vegas is not a gun-free zone.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Eloy said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with the FACT that most gun murders are committed by people who can't legally own guns?
> Most gun murder victims are criminals or have long criminal records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't have guns, or were licenced, they might not have firearms in the first place. Bit of a moot point in places like the US. You guys are too far gone. The joint is awash with peashooters. I guess you just have to get used to this type of situation which is becoming a regular occurrence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should look up State Laws for Firearms and educate yourself before conversing on the subject matter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to. I've been on messageboards for 15 years and have had almost every argument there needs to be had on the subject. My argument is a philosophical one, which is what most laws are based on in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only argument that matters is that firearms are legal in the USA.
Click to expand...


Stop changing the subject!

Because changing the Constitution is moot seeing neither Democrats not Republicans will change or repeal the Second Amendment!

Also the other poster need to read the state laws of each state because of if they do not, well like most of you the reality is you have no clue what the requirements are for each state in the Union!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Dr Grump said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live it's about 1 per 100000
> 
> And you're only likely to get shot in the US if you are a criminal, a gang banger or live in an urban shit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or go to the movies in Aurora. Or go to a concert in Vegas. Or go to Sandy Hook elementary school. Or go to McDonalds in California. Or go to Columbine high school. Or go to.....
Click to expand...


Less than 1% of all murder happen in mass shootings as you listed.

I don't have time to explain percentages to you


----------



## mudwhistle

Your typical Hillary supporter.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Eloy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a toddler dies because of someone firearm the one to blame is the firearm owner and not the gun.
> 
> I understand that personal responsibility is not for those like you and maybe you should never own a firearm but for the majority of Americans they are responsible gun owners.
> 
> 
> 
> This is no consolation to the families of the innocent dead and injured.
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also more kids die in traffic accidents than the illegal usage of a firearm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop trying to change the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you upset at facts?
> 
> Also the subject is about mass shooting in Vegas and not toddlers being killed, so who changed the fucking subject asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language.
> I said nothing about toddlers.
> Please stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNM did and that poster is the one I was responding to originally and not you. You do not dictate what I can or can not write on this board.
> 
> If you have an issue with my response then you and the other poster should have a conversation about why they introduce toddlers deaths to the fucking board!
> 
> Of course you will not and claim I changed the toddlers when in fact it was your mind that changed the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please just stick to shooting deaths in the USA. Thanks.
Click to expand...

If you want a job as a moderator, apply for one.  Discussions on USMB can go anywhere and usually do.


----------



## Dr Grump

mudwhistle said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly looks white...
> 
> View attachment 152335
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....there's no white Hillary supporters?
Click to expand...


Who cares who he supported. He's a douche.


----------



## Eloy

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with the FACT that most gun murders are committed by people who can't legally own guns?
> Most gun murder victims are criminals or have long criminal records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't have guns, or were licenced, they might not have firearms in the first place. Bit of a moot point in places like the US. You guys are too far gone. The joint is awash with peashooters. I guess you just have to get used to this type of situation which is becoming a regular occurrence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should look up State Laws for Firearms and educate yourself before conversing on the subject matter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to. I've been on messageboards for 15 years and have had almost every argument there needs to be had on the subject. My argument is a philosophical one, which is what most laws are based on in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only argument that matters is that firearms are legal in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop changing the subject!
> 
> Because changing the Constitution is moot seeing neither Democrats not Republicans will change or repeal the Second Amendment!
> 
> Also the other poster need to read the state laws of each state because of if they do not, well like most of you the reality is you have no clue what the requirements are for each state in the Union!
Click to expand...

The Constitution is directly related to the subject. The U.S. Supreme Court supports the opinion that the Constitution guarantees the right of any Tom, Dick, and Harry to own an arsenal.


----------



## Dr Grump

Skull Pilot said:


> Less than 1% of all murder happen in mass shootings as you listed.
> 
> I don't have time to explain percentages to you



Still, at least when I go to school, or a concert, or the movies or any type of gathering the chances of me being shot are 0. Can't say that about the US. That aside, I don't need you to explain %s to me, I was being slightly facetious.


----------



## Vastator

Dr Grump said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly looks white...
> 
> View attachment 152335
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....there's no white Hillary supporters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares who he supported. He's a douche.
Click to expand...

Lots of people care. It goes toward profiling. And we both have a pretty good idea what side of the aisle he comes from. If you don’t... stay tuned.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Eloy said:


> Americans are infatuated with firearms.


Yeah, because shitfucks like you go out and share you misery with the rest of US who want to be left alone in our pursuit of happiness.  Just like the Republicans in Va, who were shot up by a Bernie Supporting liberal lunatic, We the People cant trust you guys anymore.  I mean ,if you were proud to be Americans, why walk around with ISIS masks.

Antifa group


----------



## Dr Grump

Vastator said:


> Lots of people care. It goes toward profiling. And we both have a pretty good idea what side of the aisle he comes from. If you don’t... stay tuned.



You mean like Tim McVeigh? That side of the aisle? Yeah, probably.


----------



## Eloy

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is no consolation to the families of the innocent dead and injured.
> 
> Stop trying to change the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you upset at facts?
> 
> Also the subject is about mass shooting in Vegas and not toddlers being killed, so who changed the fucking subject asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language.
> I said nothing about toddlers.
> Please stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNM did and that poster is the one I was responding to originally and not you. You do not dictate what I can or can not write on this board.
> 
> If you have an issue with my response then you and the other poster should have a conversation about why they introduce toddlers deaths to the fucking board!
> 
> Of course you will not and claim I changed the toddlers when in fact it was your mind that changed the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please just stick to shooting deaths in the USA. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want a job as a moderator, apply for one.  Discussions on USMB can go anywhere and usually do.
Click to expand...

The rules of *USMessageBoard* require that members stay on topic. I am not the topic of this thread. Please respect the rules.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a country music show so there's a good chance it was a BLM sympathizer.
> 
> 
> 
> The girl said they were hispanic. Male and female. She was there for her 21st birthday and saw the woman up close.
Click to expand...


This is the woman Marilou Danley.









Marilou Danley: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Eloy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a toddler dies because of someone firearm the one to blame is the firearm owner and not the gun.
> 
> I understand that personal responsibility is not for those like you and maybe you should never own a firearm but for the majority of Americans they are responsible gun owners.
> 
> 
> 
> This is no consolation to the families of the innocent dead and injured.
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also more kids die in traffic accidents than the illegal usage of a firearm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop trying to change the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you upset at facts?
> 
> Also the subject is about mass shooting in Vegas and not toddlers being killed, so who changed the fucking subject asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language.
> I said nothing about toddlers.
> Please stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNM did and that poster is the one I was responding to originally and not you. You do not dictate what I can or can not write on this board.
> 
> If you have an issue with my response then you and the other poster should have a conversation about why they introduce toddlers deaths to the fucking board!
> 
> Of course you will not and claim I changed the toddlers when in fact it was your mind that changed the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please just stick to shooting deaths in the USA. Thanks.
Click to expand...


Again who are You?

First off you do not dictate what I can write on this board!

What part of that can you not understand?

Second, CNM introduce toddlers deaths into the conversation and I pointed out many toddlers die in accidents with autos than firearms which hit a nerve with you because you hate reality.

Finally, you responded to me acting like you can force me to write what you want but then ignore the fact the thread is still about mass shooting in Vegas and not Mass shootings across America.

So stop telling me what I can and can not write when it was your side that introduce toddlers deaths in a mass shooting thread in Vegas!

In fact this thread is not about changing laws either so you should tell others to stop changing the damn subject and if not well then fuck off!


----------



## Vastator

Dr Grump said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people care. It goes toward profiling. And we both have a pretty good idea what side of the aisle he comes from. If you don’t... stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Tim McVeigh? That side of the aisle? Yeah, probably.
Click to expand...

Place your bets...


----------



## Eloy

andaronjim said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans are infatuated with firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because shitfucks like you go out and share you misery with the rest of US who want to be left alone in our pursuit of happiness.  Just like the Republicans in Va, who were shot up by a Bernie Supporting liberal lunatic, We the People cant trust you guys anymore.  I mean ,if you were proud to be Americans, why walk around with ISIS masks.
> 
> Antifa group
> 
> View attachment 152339
Click to expand...

Stop accusing members falsely. I do not even live in the USA.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't have guns, or were licenced, they might not have firearms in the first place. Bit of a moot point in places like the US. You guys are too far gone. The joint is awash with peashooters. I guess you just have to get used to this type of situation which is becoming a regular occurrence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should look up State Laws for Firearms and educate yourself before conversing on the subject matter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to. I've been on messageboards for 15 years and have had almost every argument there needs to be had on the subject. My argument is a philosophical one, which is what most laws are based on in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only argument that matters is that firearms are legal in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gun free zones are death traps.  History of mass shootings have proven this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Las Vegas is not a gun-free zone.
Click to expand...

Casino's generally are.  Which is why people do not bring their guns to Casinos.  See #9.
Pistol-Free Zones
If you have a CPL, you can carry your firearm concealed pretty much anywhere unless the property explicitly prohibits the carrying of pistols as well as the following pistol free zones:




*Schools* or school property but may carry while in a vehicle on school property while dropping off or picking up if a parent or legal guardian
Public or private *day care center*, public or private child caring agency, or public or private child placing agency.
*Sports arena or stadium*
A *tavern* where the primary source of income is the sale of alcoholic liquor by the glass consumed on the premises
Any property or facility owned or operated by a *church, synagogue, mosque, temple, or other place of worship*, unless the presiding official or officials allow concealed weapons
An entertainment facility that the individual knows or should know has a *seating capacity of 2,500 or more*
A* hospital*
A *dormitory or classroom* of a community college, college, or university
A *Casino*


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you upset at facts?
> 
> Also the subject is about mass shooting in Vegas and not toddlers being killed, so who changed the fucking subject asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your language.
> I said nothing about toddlers.
> Please stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNM did and that poster is the one I was responding to originally and not you. You do not dictate what I can or can not write on this board.
> 
> If you have an issue with my response then you and the other poster should have a conversation about why they introduce toddlers deaths to the fucking board!
> 
> Of course you will not and claim I changed the toddlers when in fact it was your mind that changed the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please just stick to shooting deaths in the USA. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want a job as a moderator, apply for one.  Discussions on USMB can go anywhere and usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rules of *USMessageBoard* require that members stay on topic. I am not the topic of this thread. Please respect the rules.
Click to expand...


The other poster was bringing up toddlers deaths and I responded. Also this thread is not about changing gun laws and you and another poster are discussing it.

So if you are demanding that I stay on the subject of this thread then it is clear you are also in violation of the damn rules seeing you are not staying on subject about the mass shooting in Vegas!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

fncceo said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that guns AREN'T designed to kill people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a firearm every day on my job.  I am not trained to kill people with it, I'm trained to stop behaviors.
> 
> I have yet to ever shoot a human being with a firearm.
Click to expand...

I am trained to kill people with my weapons as I am a veteran of the Cold War, where I swore and oath to prevent Communism from entering the US.  Guess what???



> Presidential candidate *Bernie* *Sanders* has been getting away for years with describing himself as a socialist, when in reality he is an outright America-hating *communist*. This belief in communism is reflected in the *Sanders* platform.
> *Bernie Sanders is a Communist and an Ignoramus - FPM*
> www.frontpagemag.com/fpm/259477/bernie-sanders-communist-and-ignoramus-matthew-vadum


 Communists don't give a shit about people, which is why you see them out murdering innocent people.


> "The *death* of one man is a *tragedy*, the *death* of millions is a *statistic*.". That's what Soviet dictator Joseph Stalin allegedly once said to U.S. ambassador Averill Harriman. And Stalin was an expert on the topic since his regime killed as many 43 *million* people.
> *"The death of one man is a tragedy, the death of millions ...*
> reason.com/blog/2009/01/07/the-death-of-one-man-is-a-trag


----------



## Lumpy 1

mmm .. question mark on whether this comes into play.. July 12, 2017, at 6:50 p.m..... but

.............................

LAS VEGAS (AP) — Attorney General Jeff Sessions on Wednesday said the inclusion of Las Vegas on a list of so-called sanctuary cities that do not cooperate with federal immigration authorities is being reviewed.

Sessions addressed Sin City's situation in a speech on violent crime and immigration he delivered before a group of law enforcement officials in Las Vegas. His remarks, in which he singled out a few cities, came on the same day that a federal judge was set to hear arguments on the administration's efforts to dismiss a lawsuit stemming from an executive order targeting sanctuary cities.

"To take these gangs off the streets, we need cooperation between law enforcement at the federal, state and local level," he said. "I understand that we have a great cooperative system here in Las Vegas."


https://www.usnews.com/news/best-st...inclusion-in-sanctuary-city-list-under-review


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Las Vegas gunman killed and identified -- and companion in custody as person of interest*
Police fatally shot the gunman who killed at least 50 concert goers and wounded more than 200 others late Sunday in Las Vegas. One person of interest is still at large.


----------



## Eloy

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is no consolation to the families of the innocent dead and injured.
> 
> Stop trying to change the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you upset at facts?
> 
> Also the subject is about mass shooting in Vegas and not toddlers being killed, so who changed the fucking subject asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language.
> I said nothing about toddlers.
> Please stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNM did and that poster is the one I was responding to originally and not you. You do not dictate what I can or can not write on this board.
> 
> If you have an issue with my response then you and the other poster should have a conversation about why they introduce toddlers deaths to the fucking board!
> 
> Of course you will not and claim I changed the toddlers when in fact it was your mind that changed the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please just stick to shooting deaths in the USA. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again who are You?
> 
> First off you do not dictate what I can write on this board!
> 
> What part of that can you not understand?
> 
> Second, CNM introduce toddlers deaths into the conversation and I pointed out my toddlers die in accident with autos than firearms which hit a nerve with you because you hate reality.
> 
> Finally, you responded to me acting like you can force me to write what you want but then ignore the fact the thread is still about mass shooting in Vegas and not Mass shootings across America.
> 
> So stop telling me what I can and can not write when it was your side that introduce toddlers deaths in a mass shooting thread in Vegas!
> 
> In fact this thread is not about changing laws either so you should tell others to stop changing the damn subject and if not well then fuck off!
Click to expand...

I am only a member of *USMessageBoard* who prefers that we obey the rules. Otherwise we are distracted by all sorts of stuff. I am not important.


----------



## NYcarbineer

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> You can be sure it's not a Muslim.



Gee, it got all the way to the 4th post before this started.  You guys are slipping.


----------



## Eloy

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your language.
> I said nothing about toddlers.
> Please stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNM did and that poster is the one I was responding to originally and not you. You do not dictate what I can or can not write on this board.
> 
> If you have an issue with my response then you and the other poster should have a conversation about why they introduce toddlers deaths to the fucking board!
> 
> Of course you will not and claim I changed the toddlers when in fact it was your mind that changed the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please just stick to shooting deaths in the USA. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want a job as a moderator, apply for one.  Discussions on USMB can go anywhere and usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rules of *USMessageBoard* require that members stay on topic. I am not the topic of this thread. Please respect the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The other poster was bringing up toddlers deaths and I responded. Also this thread is not about changing gun laws and you and another poster are discussing it.
> 
> So if you are demanding that I stay on the subject of this thread then it is clear you are also in violation of the damn rules seeing you are not staying on subject about the mass shooting in Vegas!
Click to expand...

Gun law are relevant.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live it's about 1 per 100000
> 
> And you're only likely to get shot in the US if you are a criminal, a gang banger or live in an urban shit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or go to the movies in Aurora. Or go to a concert in Vegas. Or go to Sandy Hook elementary school. Or go to McDonalds in California. Or go to Columbine high school. Or go to.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A gun free zone attracts mass shooters.  It's like advertising everyone is unarmed, you won't have any opposition.  We need to end gun free zones.
Click to expand...

The National Academies of Sciences concluded in 2005 that "no link between right-to-carry laws and changes in crime is apparent in the raw data."


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is no consolation to the families of the innocent dead and injured.
> 
> Stop trying to change the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you upset at facts?
> 
> Also the subject is about mass shooting in Vegas and not toddlers being killed, so who changed the fucking subject asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language.
> I said nothing about toddlers.
> Please stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNM did and that poster is the one I was responding to originally and not you. You do not dictate what I can or can not write on this board.
> 
> If you have an issue with my response then you and the other poster should have a conversation about why they introduce toddlers deaths to the fucking board!
> 
> Of course you will not and claim I changed the toddlers when in fact it was your mind that changed the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please just stick to shooting deaths in the USA. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again who are You?
> 
> First off you do not dictate what I can write on this board!
> 
> What part of that can you not understand?
> 
> Second, CNM introduce toddlers deaths into the conversation and I pointed out many toddlers die in accidents with autos than firearms which hit a nerve with you because you hate reality.
> 
> Finally, you responded to me acting like you can force me to write what you want but then ignore the fact the thread is still about mass shooting in Vegas and not Mass shootings across America.
> 
> So stop telling me what I can and can not write when it was your side that introduce toddlers deaths in a mass shooting thread in Vegas!
> 
> In fact this thread is not about changing laws either so you should tell others to stop changing the damn subject and if not well then fuck off!
Click to expand...

Your point is a good one.  Toddlers die in cars, people die in cars and no one is calling for a ban on cars.  The Boston bombers used pressure cookers.  No one ever called for a ban on pressure cookers, did they? The bottom line is people kill people - not cars, guns, pressure cookers,  etc. In the right hands there is no danger.  Whenever there is a shooting, you'll always find some people looking for a reason to demand that our 2nd Amendment rights be removed.  There are communist nations which would love to see America disarmed.  NK, China, Russia among others.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Eloy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you upset at facts?
> 
> Also the subject is about mass shooting in Vegas and not toddlers being killed, so who changed the fucking subject asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your language.
> I said nothing about toddlers.
> Please stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNM did and that poster is the one I was responding to originally and not you. You do not dictate what I can or can not write on this board.
> 
> If you have an issue with my response then you and the other poster should have a conversation about why they introduce toddlers deaths to the fucking board!
> 
> Of course you will not and claim I changed the toddlers when in fact it was your mind that changed the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please just stick to shooting deaths in the USA. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again who are You?
> 
> First off you do not dictate what I can write on this board!
> 
> What part of that can you not understand?
> 
> Second, CNM introduce toddlers deaths into the conversation and I pointed out my toddlers die in accident with autos than firearms which hit a nerve with you because you hate reality.
> 
> Finally, you responded to me acting like you can force me to write what you want but then ignore the fact the thread is still about mass shooting in Vegas and not Mass shootings across America.
> 
> So stop telling me what I can and can not write when it was your side that introduce toddlers deaths in a mass shooting thread in Vegas!
> 
> In fact this thread is not about changing laws either so you should tell others to stop changing the damn subject and if not well then fuck off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am only a member of *USMessageBoard* who prefers that we obey the rules. Otherwise we are distracted by all sorts of stuff. I am not important.
Click to expand...


There's pretty well no rules on herding cats... but .. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Eloy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't have guns, or were licenced, they might not have firearms in the first place. Bit of a moot point in places like the US. You guys are too far gone. The joint is awash with peashooters. I guess you just have to get used to this type of situation which is becoming a regular occurrence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should look up State Laws for Firearms and educate yourself before conversing on the subject matter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to. I've been on messageboards for 15 years and have had almost every argument there needs to be had on the subject. My argument is a philosophical one, which is what most laws are based on in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only argument that matters is that firearms are legal in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop changing the subject!
> 
> Because changing the Constitution is moot seeing neither Democrats not Republicans will change or repeal the Second Amendment!
> 
> Also the other poster need to read the state laws of each state because of if they do not, well like most of you the reality is you have no clue what the requirements are for each state in the Union!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Constitution is directly related to the subject. The U.S. Supreme Court supports the opinion that the Constitution guarantees the right of any Tom, Dick, and Harry to own an arsenal.
Click to expand...


How does toddlers deaths have anything to do with the mass shooting in Vegas?

CNM introduce the conversation and yet you are demanding I stay on the subject you want and that is banning of all guns.

Also again the point is moot about banning all guns because the requirement to change the Constitution make it impossible seeing the Majority of Democrats and Republicans are for legal gun ownership and States will not agree to repealing of the Second Amendment.

So discuss what this thread is about and not your wish to have guns ban and you do not even live in the states so mind your own business!


----------



## NoNukes

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> You can be sure it's not a Muslim.


It is not.


----------



## Eloy

andaronjim said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that guns AREN'T designed to kill people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a firearm every day on my job.  I am not trained to kill people with it, I'm trained to stop behaviors.
> 
> I have yet to ever shoot a human being with a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am trained to kill people with my weapons as I am a veteran of the Cold War, where I swore and oath to prevent Communism from entering the US.  Guess what???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential candidate *Bernie* *Sanders* has been getting away for years with describing himself as a socialist, when in reality he is an outright America-hating *communist*. This belief in communism is reflected in the *Sanders* platform.
> *Bernie Sanders is a Communist and an Ignoramus - FPM*
> www.frontpagemag.com/fpm/259477/bernie-sanders-communist-and-ignoramus-matthew-vadum
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communists don't give a shit about people, which is why you see them out murdering innocent people.
> 
> 
> 
> "The *death* of one man is a *tragedy*, the *death* of millions is a *statistic*.". That's what Soviet dictator Joseph Stalin allegedly once said to U.S. ambassador Averill Harriman. And Stalin was an expert on the topic since his regime killed as many 43 *million* people.
> *"The death of one man is a tragedy, the death of millions ...*
> reason.com/blog/2009/01/07/the-death-of-one-man-is-a-trag
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Forgive me for informing you that the Cold War is over. The Soviet Union is gone and the USA lost the Vietnam War.


----------



## Eloy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Las Vegas gunman killed and identified -- and companion in custody as person of interest*
> Police fatally shot the gunman who killed at least 50 concert goers and wounded more than 200 others late Sunday in Las Vegas. One person of interest is still at large.


This woman has been found.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> Someone said they couldn't tell if it was machine gun or helicopter. Hell, I could tell! That was a machine gun. Period. Not buts about it. I heard helicopter too but it sure doesn't sound like what I just heard. And if they were holed up in a motel room at the casino..they had plenty of targets being on the 29nd floor.



*"Someone said they couldn't tell if it was machine gun or helicopter. Hell, I could tell! That was a machine gun."
*
It wasn't a machine gun.

I watched a video of the situation as the concert was happening and the gunshots began to sound. It was a fully automatic assault rifle that to me sounded like an M16 or an AK-47 or an AK-74.


----------



## theHawk

DigitalDrifter said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever this shooter was, he was a piece of shit.  No matter if he was a "Trump supporter" or "a Bernie guy".  I'm willing to bet he was on the radar for being a nutcase, but in America nutcases are allowed to be free instead of being locked up for everyone's safety.  We need to make some big changes to keep people safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going forward, it's going to be practically a strip search to attend an event such as this.
Click to expand...


Or we can just round up and deport/imprison terrorist types: ANTIFA, BLM, ISIS ect.


----------



## Dr Grump

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said they couldn't tell if it was machine gun or helicopter. Hell, I could tell! That was a machine gun. Period. Not buts about it. I heard helicopter too but it sure doesn't sound like what I just heard. And if they were holed up in a motel room at the casino..they had plenty of targets being on the 29nd floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Someone said they couldn't tell if it was machine gun or helicopter. Hell, I could tell! That was a machine gun."
> *
> It wasn't a machine gun.
> 
> I watched a video of the situation as the concert was happening and the gunshots began to sound. It was a fully automatic assault rifle that to me sounded like an M16 or an AK-47 or an AK-74.
Click to expand...


Um, a full auto is a machine gun. That, to my knowledge, is the definition of a machine gun.


----------



## Eloy

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should look up State Laws for Firearms and educate yourself before conversing on the subject matter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to. I've been on messageboards for 15 years and have had almost every argument there needs to be had on the subject. My argument is a philosophical one, which is what most laws are based on in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only argument that matters is that firearms are legal in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop changing the subject!
> 
> Because changing the Constitution is moot seeing neither Democrats not Republicans will change or repeal the Second Amendment!
> 
> Also the other poster need to read the state laws of each state because of if they do not, well like most of you the reality is you have no clue what the requirements are for each state in the Union!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Constitution is directly related to the subject. The U.S. Supreme Court supports the opinion that the Constitution guarantees the right of any Tom, Dick, and Harry to own an arsenal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does toddlers deaths have anything to do with the mass shooting in Vegas?
> 
> CNM introduce the conversation and yet you are demanding I stay on the subject you want and that is banning of all guns.
> 
> Also again the point is moot about banning all guns because the requirement to change the Constitution make it impossible seeing the Majority of Democrats and Republicans are for legal gun ownership and States will not agree to repealing of the Second Amendment.
> 
> So discuss what this thread is about and not your wish to have guns ban and you do not even live in the states so mind your own business!
Click to expand...

I beg your pardon for having an opinion about the subject. I understand you want only Las Vegas residents to be allowed to speak.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

theHawk said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steven Paddock, the other guy missing, scary looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly a "white guy".
Click to expand...

Whitest motherfucker I've ever seen.


----------



## Rustic

Old Rocks said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you don't understand about 'Acceptable Risk'?
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you consider the toddler deaths quite acceptable in return for easy firearm access. I've congratulated your honesty. Where is room for misunderstanding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I told you firearm access is not 'easy'. And, you don't understand the meaning of 'Acceptable Risk'
> 
> A firearm likely saved me and Mrs Geaux4it severe harm, if not death
> 
> From my cold dead hands they will ever be taken
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  What a fool you are, Geaux. I have several guns, long and hand guns. Only the two from Italy, replicas of Civil War era handguns, were there ever any papers filled out. The others were obtained from private individuals. None of them are fast firing assault weapons. And, yes, I have used a gun in self defense. A single shot 12 gauge. Was completely adequate. No need for assault weapons in private hands.
Click to expand...

You have no clue what a military grade weapon is... over the counter A.R. 15's are not military grade. Jack weed


----------



## Dr Grump

theHawk said:


> Or we can just round up and deport/imprison terrorist types: ANTIFA, BLM, ISIS ect.



Deplorables...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Eloy said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that guns AREN'T designed to kill people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a firearm every day on my job.  I am not trained to kill people with it, I'm trained to stop behaviors.
> 
> I have yet to ever shoot a human being with a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am trained to kill people with my weapons as I am a veteran of the Cold War, where I swore and oath to prevent Communism from entering the US.  Guess what???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential candidate *Bernie* *Sanders* has been getting away for years with describing himself as a socialist, when in reality he is an outright America-hating *communist*. This belief in communism is reflected in the *Sanders* platform.
> *Bernie Sanders is a Communist and an Ignoramus - FPM*
> www.frontpagemag.com/fpm/259477/bernie-sanders-communist-and-ignoramus-matthew-vadum
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communists don't give a shit about people, which is why you see them out murdering innocent people.
> 
> 
> 
> "The *death* of one man is a *tragedy*, the *death* of millions is a *statistic*.". That's what Soviet dictator Joseph Stalin allegedly once said to U.S. ambassador Averill Harriman. And Stalin was an expert on the topic since his regime killed as many 43 *million* people.
> *"The death of one man is a tragedy, the death of millions ...*
> reason.com/blog/2009/01/07/the-death-of-one-man-is-a-trag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forgive me for informing you that the Cold War is over. The Soviet Union is gone and the USA lost the Vietnam War.
Click to expand...

Thank you for being a tard.  For the past 8 years the Cold War has been started up again, with Hitlary and Barrack doing their best to instigate a feud with Russia and the USA.  And with you Commies of the left inside the US, you can bet I am very diligent to your actions.  Any of you black mask wearing tards want to try some shit in my neighborhood,(open and concealed carry allowed) your side wont last long, as we see those with masks as ISIS sympathizers.  Shoot on sight and let Lucifer sort out the mess.  Don't fucking doubt me.


----------



## Faun

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. They've been known to do a mass shooting here and there, but that's kind of a white guy thing for the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Muslims. Just like France and San Bernadino.
Click to expand...

Not a Muslim, ya bigot.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should look up State Laws for Firearms and educate yourself before conversing on the subject matter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to. I've been on messageboards for 15 years and have had almost every argument there needs to be had on the subject. My argument is a philosophical one, which is what most laws are based on in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only argument that matters is that firearms are legal in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop changing the subject!
> 
> Because changing the Constitution is moot seeing neither Democrats not Republicans will change or repeal the Second Amendment!
> 
> Also the other poster need to read the state laws of each state because of if they do not, well like most of you the reality is you have no clue what the requirements are for each state in the Union!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Constitution is directly related to the subject. The U.S. Supreme Court supports the opinion that the Constitution guarantees the right of any Tom, Dick, and Harry to own an arsenal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does toddlers deaths have anything to do with the mass shooting in Vegas?
> 
> CNM introduce the conversation and yet you are demanding I stay on the subject you want and that is banning of all guns.
> 
> Also again the point is moot about banning all guns because the requirement to change the Constitution make it impossible seeing the Majority of Democrats and Republicans are for legal gun ownership and States will not agree to repealing of the Second Amendment.
> 
> So discuss what this thread is about and not your wish to have guns ban and you do not even live in the states so mind your own business!
Click to expand...

  Touche!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you upset at facts?
> 
> Also the subject is about mass shooting in Vegas and not toddlers being killed, so who changed the fucking subject asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your language.
> I said nothing about toddlers.
> Please stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNM did and that poster is the one I was responding to originally and not you. You do not dictate what I can or can not write on this board.
> 
> If you have an issue with my response then you and the other poster should have a conversation about why they introduce toddlers deaths to the fucking board!
> 
> Of course you will not and claim I changed the toddlers when in fact it was your mind that changed the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please just stick to shooting deaths in the USA. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again who are You?
> 
> First off you do not dictate what I can write on this board!
> 
> What part of that can you not understand?
> 
> Second, CNM introduce toddlers deaths into the conversation and I pointed out many toddlers die in accidents with autos than firearms which hit a nerve with you because you hate reality.
> 
> Finally, you responded to me acting like you can force me to write what you want but then ignore the fact the thread is still about mass shooting in Vegas and not Mass shootings across America.
> 
> So stop telling me what I can and can not write when it was your side that introduce toddlers deaths in a mass shooting thread in Vegas!
> 
> In fact this thread is not about changing laws either so you should tell others to stop changing the damn subject and if not well then fuck off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point is a good one.  Toddlers die in cars, people die in cars and no one is calling for a ban on cars.  The bottom line is people kill people - not cars, guns, etc. In the right hands there is no danger.  Whenever there is a shooting, you'll always find some people looking for a reason to demand that our 2nd Amendment rights be removed.  There are communist nations which would love to see America disarmed.  NK, China, Russia among others.
Click to expand...


Personal responsibility is something the progressives hate.

Those like the one dictating what I should write demand guns should be banned because too many people die at the hands of firearms but introduce facts against their argument and then poof they want to discuss something else.

Banning firearms will not stop terrorist, criminals or rogue governments and disarming the public so someone can pretend they are safe is never the answer.

It amazes me how when their argument is blown to pieces they want rules but when they change the subject the rules do not matter.

In the end the posters calling for the banning of firearms are the ones that do not live here ( usually ) and have no clue what the requirements are to obtain firearms in each state.

They have no clue what it take to repeal an amendment of the Constitution and it could take decades to get States approval.

So in the end all we are doing is arguing with individuals that have no clue about this country or the fact that it is the third largest populated nation in the world, so yeah people will die!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Eloy said:


> Americans are infatuated with firearms.


Get over it.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Rustic said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you don't understand about 'Acceptable Risk'?
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you consider the toddler deaths quite acceptable in return for easy firearm access. I've congratulated your honesty. Where is room for misunderstanding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I told you firearm access is not 'easy'. And, you don't understand the meaning of 'Acceptable Risk'
> 
> A firearm likely saved me and Mrs Geaux4it severe harm, if not death
> 
> From my cold dead hands they will ever be taken
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  What a fool you are, Geaux. I have several guns, long and hand guns. Only the two from Italy, replicas of Civil War era handguns, were there ever any papers filled out. The others were obtained from private individuals. None of them are fast firing assault weapons. And, yes, I have used a gun in self defense. A single shot 12 gauge. Was completely adequate. No need for assault weapons in private hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue what a military grade weapon is... over the counter A.R. 15's are not military grade. Jack weed
Click to expand...

To a liberal this is a Military Grade weapon Ruger 10/22


----------



## Eloy

Lumpy 1 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your language.
> I said nothing about toddlers.
> Please stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNM did and that poster is the one I was responding to originally and not you. You do not dictate what I can or can not write on this board.
> 
> If you have an issue with my response then you and the other poster should have a conversation about why they introduce toddlers deaths to the fucking board!
> 
> Of course you will not and claim I changed the toddlers when in fact it was your mind that changed the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please just stick to shooting deaths in the USA. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again who are You?
> 
> First off you do not dictate what I can write on this board!
> 
> What part of that can you not understand?
> 
> Second, CNM introduce toddlers deaths into the conversation and I pointed out my toddlers die in accident with autos than firearms which hit a nerve with you because you hate reality.
> 
> Finally, you responded to me acting like you can force me to write what you want but then ignore the fact the thread is still about mass shooting in Vegas and not Mass shootings across America.
> 
> So stop telling me what I can and can not write when it was your side that introduce toddlers deaths in a mass shooting thread in Vegas!
> 
> In fact this thread is not about changing laws either so you should tell others to stop changing the damn subject and if not well then fuck off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am only a member of *USMessageBoard* who prefers that we obey the rules. Otherwise we are distracted by all sorts of stuff. I am not important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's pretty well no rules on herding cats... but .. I wouldn't recommend it.
Click to expand...

I do not believe the religion of the murderer is significant.


----------



## JoeB131

My predictions. 

1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable. 
2) He was still able to get guns too easily.


----------



## Vastator

Faun said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. They've been known to do a mass shooting here and there, but that's kind of a white guy thing for the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Muslims. Just like France and San Bernadino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Muslim, ya bigot.
Click to expand...

Your statement is racist.  You can't judge a religious affiliation by race.  How ironic...  From thine own mouth,  comes thy judgement...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Faun said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. They've been known to do a mass shooting here and there, but that's kind of a white guy thing for the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Muslims. Just like France and San Bernadino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Muslim, ya bigot.
Click to expand...

Nope, just an angry white Bernie Supporter who hates happy people.


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.


...and people kill people not firearms


----------



## sealybobo

Skull Pilot said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders happen in mass shootings
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Probably true. But 1% if the US rate is about all of the rate of some other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand ratios obviously
> 
> The US murder rate is less than 5 per 100000
> 
> The vast majority of those murders take place in a handful of urban shit holes
Click to expand...

overall whites are more deadly But that's only because there are more of us. We kill our family or sometimes strangers because we snap. If my neighbor snaps and kills his family neighbors are usually in disbelief. 

This shooter had an Alaskan hunting license, accountant, white, older, 

So why a country music concert?


----------



## Eloy

andaronjim said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you don't understand about 'Acceptable Risk'?
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you consider the toddler deaths quite acceptable in return for easy firearm access. I've congratulated your honesty. Where is room for misunderstanding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I told you firearm access is not 'easy'. And, you don't understand the meaning of 'Acceptable Risk'
> 
> A firearm likely saved me and Mrs Geaux4it severe harm, if not death
> 
> From my cold dead hands they will ever be taken
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  What a fool you are, Geaux. I have several guns, long and hand guns. Only the two from Italy, replicas of Civil War era handguns, were there ever any papers filled out. The others were obtained from private individuals. None of them are fast firing assault weapons. And, yes, I have used a gun in self defense. A single shot 12 gauge. Was completely adequate. No need for assault weapons in private hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue what a military grade weapon is... over the counter A.R. 15's are not military grade. Jack weed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a liberal this is a Military Grade weapon Ruger 10/22
Click to expand...

Please, most of us have grown up and no longer play war.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JoeB131 said:


> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.


Hell Joe he is just like you.

Moonbattery: Psychiatrist Confirms: Liberalism Is a Mental Disorder


> the state — as liberals do.The roots of liberalism — and its associated madness — can be clearly identified by understanding how children develop from infancy to adulthood and how distorted development produces the irrational beliefs of the liberal mind. When the modern liberal mind whines about imaginary victims, rages against imaginary villains and seeks above all else to ruin the lives of persons competent to run their own lives, the neurosis of the liberal mind becomes painfully obvious.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Dr Grump said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said they couldn't tell if it was machine gun or helicopter. Hell, I could tell! That was a machine gun. Period. Not buts about it. I heard helicopter too but it sure doesn't sound like what I just heard. And if they were holed up in a motel room at the casino..they had plenty of targets being on the 29nd floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Someone said they couldn't tell if it was machine gun or helicopter. Hell, I could tell! That was a machine gun."
> *
> It wasn't a machine gun.
> 
> I watched a video of the situation as the concert was happening and the gunshots began to sound. It was a fully automatic assault rifle that to me sounded like an M16 or an AK-47 or an AK-74.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, a full auto is a machine gun. That, to my knowledge, is the definition of a machine gun.
Click to expand...


Let me help U's out...

---------------------

A *machine gun* is a fully automatic mounted or portable firearm designed to fire bullets in quick succession from an ammunition belt or magazine, typically at a rate of 300 to 1800 rounds per minute. Not all fully automatic firearms are machine guns. Submachine guns, rifles, assault rifles, shotguns, pistols or cannons may be capable of fully automatic fire, but are not designed for sustained fire. As a class of military rapid-fire guns, machine guns are fully automatic weapons designed to be used as support weapons and generally used when attached to a mount or fired from the ground on a bipod or tripod. Many (but not all) machine guns also use belt feeding and open boltoperation, features not normally found on rifles.

Machine gun - Wikipedia


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your language.
> I said nothing about toddlers.
> Please stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNM did and that poster is the one I was responding to originally and not you. You do not dictate what I can or can not write on this board.
> 
> If you have an issue with my response then you and the other poster should have a conversation about why they introduce toddlers deaths to the fucking board!
> 
> Of course you will not and claim I changed the toddlers when in fact it was your mind that changed the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please just stick to shooting deaths in the USA. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again who are You?
> 
> First off you do not dictate what I can write on this board!
> 
> What part of that can you not understand?
> 
> Second, CNM introduce toddlers deaths into the conversation and I pointed out many toddlers die in accidents with autos than firearms which hit a nerve with you because you hate reality.
> 
> Finally, you responded to me acting like you can force me to write what you want but then ignore the fact the thread is still about mass shooting in Vegas and not Mass shootings across America.
> 
> So stop telling me what I can and can not write when it was your side that introduce toddlers deaths in a mass shooting thread in Vegas!
> 
> In fact this thread is not about changing laws either so you should tell others to stop changing the damn subject and if not well then fuck off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point is a good one.  Toddlers die in cars, people die in cars and no one is calling for a ban on cars.  The bottom line is people kill people - not cars, guns, etc. In the right hands there is no danger.  Whenever there is a shooting, you'll always find some people looking for a reason to demand that our 2nd Amendment rights be removed.  There are communist nations which would love to see America disarmed.  NK, China, Russia among others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personal responsibility is something the progressives hate.
> 
> Those like the one dictating what I should write demand guns should be banned because too many people die at the hands of firearms but introduce facts against the or argument and then proof they want to discuss something else.
> 
> Banning firearms will not stop terrorist, criminals or rogue governments and disarming the public so someone can pretend they are safe is never the answer.
> 
> It amazes me how when their argument is blown to pieces they want rules but when they change the subject the rules do not matter.
> 
> In the end the posters calling for the banning of firearms are the ones that do not live here ( usually ) and have no clue what the requirements are to obtain firearms in each state.
> 
> They have no clue what it take to repeal an amendment of the Constitution and it could take decades to get States approval.
> 
> So in the end all we are doing is arguing with individuals that have no clue about this country or the fact that it is the third largest populated nation in the world, so yeah people will die!
Click to expand...

Very well said, Bruce.   I could not have said it better.


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. They've been known to do a mass shooting here and there, but that's kind of a white guy thing for the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Muslims. Just like France and San Bernadino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Muslim, ya bigot.
Click to expand...

Bernie Sanders supporter?


----------



## Eloy

Rustic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and people kill people not firearms
Click to expand...

The only way to kill a firearm is to ban it.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

sealybobo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders happen in mass shootings
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Probably true. But 1% if the US rate is about all of the rate of some other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand ratios obviously
> 
> The US murder rate is less than 5 per 100000
> 
> The vast majority of those murders take place in a handful of urban shit holes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> overall whites are more deadly But that's only because there are more of us. We kill our family or sometimes strangers because we snap. If my neighbor snaps and kills his family neighbors are usually in disbelief.
> 
> This shooter had an Alaskan hunting license, accountant, white, older,
> 
> So why a country music concert?
Click to expand...

And that is why in Chicago the murder rate is more than white people?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

It's near-guaranteed that this goober has a note in a police blotter somewhere, and fell through the cracks as they all seem to do in our current system.


----------



## Eloy

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNM did and that poster is the one I was responding to originally and not you. You do not dictate what I can or can not write on this board.
> 
> If you have an issue with my response then you and the other poster should have a conversation about why they introduce toddlers deaths to the fucking board!
> 
> Of course you will not and claim I changed the toddlers when in fact it was your mind that changed the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> Please just stick to shooting deaths in the USA. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again who are You?
> 
> First off you do not dictate what I can write on this board!
> 
> What part of that can you not understand?
> 
> Second, CNM introduce toddlers deaths into the conversation and I pointed out many toddlers die in accidents with autos than firearms which hit a nerve with you because you hate reality.
> 
> Finally, you responded to me acting like you can force me to write what you want but then ignore the fact the thread is still about mass shooting in Vegas and not Mass shootings across America.
> 
> So stop telling me what I can and can not write when it was your side that introduce toddlers deaths in a mass shooting thread in Vegas!
> 
> In fact this thread is not about changing laws either so you should tell others to stop changing the damn subject and if not well then fuck off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point is a good one.  Toddlers die in cars, people die in cars and no one is calling for a ban on cars.  The bottom line is people kill people - not cars, guns, etc. In the right hands there is no danger.  Whenever there is a shooting, you'll always find some people looking for a reason to demand that our 2nd Amendment rights be removed.  There are communist nations which would love to see America disarmed.  NK, China, Russia among others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personal responsibility is something the progressives hate.
> 
> Those like the one dictating what I should write demand guns should be banned because too many people die at the hands of firearms but introduce facts against the or argument and then proof they want to discuss something else.
> 
> Banning firearms will not stop terrorist, criminals or rogue governments and disarming the public so someone can pretend they are safe is never the answer.
> 
> It amazes me how when their argument is blown to pieces they want rules but when they change the subject the rules do not matter.
> 
> In the end the posters calling for the banning of firearms are the ones that do not live here ( usually ) and have no clue what the requirements are to obtain firearms in each state.
> 
> They have no clue what it take to repeal an amendment of the Constitution and it could take decades to get States approval.
> 
> So in the end all we are doing is arguing with individuals that have no clue about this country or the fact that it is the third largest populated nation in the world, so yeah people will die!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very well said, Bruce.   I could not have said it better.
Click to expand...

I believe Americans are personally responsible for allowing their country to be awash with firearms.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

JoeB131 said:


> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Eloy said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you consider the toddler deaths quite acceptable in return for easy firearm access. I've congratulated your honesty. Where is room for misunderstanding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I told you firearm access is not 'easy'. And, you don't understand the meaning of 'Acceptable Risk'
> 
> A firearm likely saved me and Mrs Geaux4it severe harm, if not death
> 
> From my cold dead hands they will ever be taken
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  What a fool you are, Geaux. I have several guns, long and hand guns. Only the two from Italy, replicas of Civil War era handguns, were there ever any papers filled out. The others were obtained from private individuals. None of them are fast firing assault weapons. And, yes, I have used a gun in self defense. A single shot 12 gauge. Was completely adequate. No need for assault weapons in private hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue what a military grade weapon is... over the counter A.R. 15's are not military grade. Jack weed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a liberal this is a Military Grade weapon Ruger 10/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, most of us have grown up and no longer play war.
Click to expand...

IS that because you are a Pajama Boy?  Must piss you off that there are still REAL men in the United States?


----------



## sealybobo

andaronjim said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders happen in mass shootings
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Probably true. But 1% if the US rate is about all of the rate of some other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand ratios obviously
> 
> The US murder rate is less than 5 per 100000
> 
> The vast majority of those murders take place in a handful of urban shit holes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> overall whites are more deadly But that's only because there are more of us. We kill our family or sometimes strangers because we snap. If my neighbor snaps and kills his family neighbors are usually in disbelief.
> 
> This shooter had an Alaskan hunting license, accountant, white, older,
> 
> So why a country music concert?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is why in Chicago the murder rate is more than white people?
Click to expand...

Chicago yes but what about Illinois?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Eloy said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you consider the toddler deaths quite acceptable in return for easy firearm access. I've congratulated your honesty. Where is room for misunderstanding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I told you firearm access is not 'easy'. And, you don't understand the meaning of 'Acceptable Risk'
> 
> A firearm likely saved me and Mrs Geaux4it severe harm, if not death
> 
> From my cold dead hands they will ever be taken
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  What a fool you are, Geaux. I have several guns, long and hand guns. Only the two from Italy, replicas of Civil War era handguns, were there ever any papers filled out. The others were obtained from private individuals. None of them are fast firing assault weapons. And, yes, I have used a gun in self defense. A single shot 12 gauge. Was completely adequate. No need for assault weapons in private hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue what a military grade weapon is... over the counter A.R. 15's are not military grade. Jack weed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a liberal this is a Military Grade weapon Ruger 10/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, most of us have grown up and no longer play war.
Click to expand...


I own two shotguns here in the State of Texas and never once do I consider them as toys but for hunting and land protection.

So I do not get where you believe every gun owner is playing war, but then again you do not live in the states so your knowledge of the rural American society is limited to TV series, Huff, and fictional movies.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

tigerred59 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever this shooter was, he was a piece of shit.  No matter if he was a "Trump supporter" or "a Bernie guy".  I'm willing to bet he was on the radar for being a nutcase, but in America nutcases are allowed to be free instead of being locked up for everyone's safety.  We need to make some big changes to keep people safe.
> 
> 
> 
> A President Trump supporter wouldn't break the law by shooting people with an illegal weapon. While a Bernie Supporter went to a baseball field and shot up Republicans who were practicing for the Congressional Baseball event.  This is just more of that liberal hatred to every other person who wont bow down to the liberal agenda.  At first it was a poke, then it was a nudge, then it was a punch, now it is bloodshed.
> 
> The Civil War started when Ferguson was burned, it is spreading around the country like a plague.  People, if you don't prepare for the worst and pray for the better, you will be a victim just like those in Las Vegas.  Don't be a victim of liberal hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Get the fuck outta here, admit it, white people are insane...regardless of party affiliation.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Vastator

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and people kill people not firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way to kill a firearm is to ban it.
Click to expand...

Could that work of liberals too?


----------



## Faun

Gracie said:


> We are not the same USA we used to be. Large gatherings are perfect targets for folks such as Antifa and Terrorist Muslims.


Oh? What mass shootings were at the hands of Antifa?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please just stick to shooting deaths in the USA. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again who are You?
> 
> First off you do not dictate what I can write on this board!
> 
> What part of that can you not understand?
> 
> Second, CNM introduce toddlers deaths into the conversation and I pointed out many toddlers die in accidents with autos than firearms which hit a nerve with you because you hate reality.
> 
> Finally, you responded to me acting like you can force me to write what you want but then ignore the fact the thread is still about mass shooting in Vegas and not Mass shootings across America.
> 
> So stop telling me what I can and can not write when it was your side that introduce toddlers deaths in a mass shooting thread in Vegas!
> 
> In fact this thread is not about changing laws either so you should tell others to stop changing the damn subject and if not well then fuck off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point is a good one.  Toddlers die in cars, people die in cars and no one is calling for a ban on cars.  The bottom line is people kill people - not cars, guns, etc. In the right hands there is no danger.  Whenever there is a shooting, you'll always find some people looking for a reason to demand that our 2nd Amendment rights be removed.  There are communist nations which would love to see America disarmed.  NK, China, Russia among others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personal responsibility is something the progressives hate.
> 
> Those like the one dictating what I should write demand guns should be banned because too many people die at the hands of firearms but introduce facts against the or argument and then proof they want to discuss something else.
> 
> Banning firearms will not stop terrorist, criminals or rogue governments and disarming the public so someone can pretend they are safe is never the answer.
> 
> It amazes me how when their argument is blown to pieces they want rules but when they change the subject the rules do not matter.
> 
> In the end the posters calling for the banning of firearms are the ones that do not live here ( usually ) and have no clue what the requirements are to obtain firearms in each state.
> 
> They have no clue what it take to repeal an amendment of the Constitution and it could take decades to get States approval.
> 
> So in the end all we are doing is arguing with individuals that have no clue about this country or the fact that it is the third largest populated nation in the world, so yeah people will die!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very well said, Bruce.   I could not have said it better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Americans are personally responsible for allowing their country to be awash with firearms.
Click to expand...

I believe that Americans who voted for Obama twice and allowed him to stir up the violent masses should be shot for treason.  Care to continue..


----------



## Eloy

Billy_Kinetta said:


> It's near-guaranteed that this goober has a note in a police blotter somewhere, and fell through the cracks as they all seem to do in our current system.


1 in 3 Americans gave police records. I would take those odds over the Grand National.


----------



## skookerasbil

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and people kill people not firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way to kill a firearm is to ban it.
Click to expand...



yikes.........figured we'd be getting some posts by folks who have zero ability to connect the dots.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you upset at facts?
> 
> Also the subject is about mass shooting in Vegas and not toddlers being killed, so who changed the fucking subject asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> Watch your language.
> I said nothing about toddlers.
> Please stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CNM did and that poster is the one I was responding to originally and not you. You do not dictate what I can or can not write on this board.
> 
> If you have an issue with my response then you and the other poster should have a conversation about why they introduce toddlers deaths to the fucking board!
> 
> Of course you will not and claim I changed the toddlers when in fact it was your mind that changed the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please just stick to shooting deaths in the USA. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again who are You?
> 
> First off you do not dictate what I can write on this board!
> 
> What part of that can you not understand?
> 
> Second, CNM introduce toddlers deaths into the conversation and I pointed out many toddlers die in accidents with autos than firearms which hit a nerve with you because you hate reality.
> 
> Finally, you responded to me acting like you can force me to write what you want but then ignore the fact the thread is still about mass shooting in Vegas and not Mass shootings across America.
> 
> So stop telling me what I can and can not write when it was your side that introduce toddlers deaths in a mass shooting thread in Vegas!
> 
> In fact this thread is not about changing laws either so you should tell others to stop changing the damn subject and if not well then fuck off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point is a good one.  Toddlers die in cars, people die in cars and no one is calling for a ban on cars.  The Boston bombers used pressure cookers.  No one ever called for a ban on pressure cookers, did they? The bottom line is people kill people - not cars, guns, pressure cookers,  etc. In the right hands there is no danger.  Whenever there is a shooting, you'll always find some people looking for a reason to demand that our 2nd Amendment rights be removed.  There are communist nations which would love to see America disarmed.  NK, China, Russia among others.
Click to expand...

fake quote


----------



## Vastator

Billy_Kinetta said:


> It's near-guaranteed that this goober has a note in a police blotter somewhere, and fell through the cracks as they all seem to do in our current system.


The radio said he was " known to authorities"...


----------



## Eloy

JoeB131 said:


> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.


Lots of people in America are mentally unstable.


----------



## jon_berzerk

*BREAKING: Person of Interest in Vegas Massacre Married to Anti-Trump Democrat*


The husband of a person of interest in the tragic Vegas massacre that killed at least 20 is a virulent anti-Trump Democrat who is a fan of the Rachel Maddow Show.

_This story is developing._

From Heavy

Marilou Danley was identified by the Las Vegas Sheriff as a “person of interest” in the mass shooting that took the lives of at least 20 people at a country music concert at the Mandalay Bay resort and casino on the Las Vegas strip.

BREAKING: Person of Interest in Vegas Massacre Married to Anti-Trump Democrat


----------



## boedicca

Here's a prediction:  he didn't vote for Trump and he's not a "White Supremacist".


----------



## jon_berzerk

Vastator said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's near-guaranteed that this goober has a note in a police blotter somewhere, and fell through the cracks as they all seem to do in our current system.
> 
> 
> 
> The radio said he was " known to authorities"...
Click to expand...



of course he was 

pretty much always the case


----------



## Eloy

Book of Jeremiah said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.
Click to expand...

People that don't value human life can easily get firearms in the USA.


----------



## Rustic

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and people kill people not firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way to kill a firearm is to ban it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lumpy 1

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please just stick to shooting deaths in the USA. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again who are You?
> 
> First off you do not dictate what I can write on this board!
> 
> What part of that can you not understand?
> 
> Second, CNM introduce toddlers deaths into the conversation and I pointed out many toddlers die in accidents with autos than firearms which hit a nerve with you because you hate reality.
> 
> Finally, you responded to me acting like you can force me to write what you want but then ignore the fact the thread is still about mass shooting in Vegas and not Mass shootings across America.
> 
> So stop telling me what I can and can not write when it was your side that introduce toddlers deaths in a mass shooting thread in Vegas!
> 
> In fact this thread is not about changing laws either so you should tell others to stop changing the damn subject and if not well then fuck off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point is a good one.  Toddlers die in cars, people die in cars and no one is calling for a ban on cars.  The bottom line is people kill people - not cars, guns, etc. In the right hands there is no danger.  Whenever there is a shooting, you'll always find some people looking for a reason to demand that our 2nd Amendment rights be removed.  There are communist nations which would love to see America disarmed.  NK, China, Russia among others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personal responsibility is something the progressives hate.
> 
> Those like the one dictating what I should write demand guns should be banned because too many people die at the hands of firearms but introduce facts against the or argument and then proof they want to discuss something else.
> 
> Banning firearms will not stop terrorist, criminals or rogue governments and disarming the public so someone can pretend they are safe is never the answer.
> 
> It amazes me how when their argument is blown to pieces they want rules but when they change the subject the rules do not matter.
> 
> In the end the posters calling for the banning of firearms are the ones that do not live here ( usually ) and have no clue what the requirements are to obtain firearms in each state.
> 
> They have no clue what it take to repeal an amendment of the Constitution and it could take decades to get States approval.
> 
> So in the end all we are doing is arguing with individuals that have no clue about this country or the fact that it is the third largest populated nation in the world, so yeah people will die!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very well said, Bruce.   I could not have said it better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Americans are personally responsible for allowing their country to be awash with firearms.
Click to expand...


No doubt.. now, if you could only do something about the nut cases.


----------



## Faun

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. They've been known to do a mass shooting here and there, but that's kind of a white guy thing for the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Muslims. Just like France and San Bernadino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Muslim, ya bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie Sanders supporter?
Click to expand...

Trump supporter?


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.


You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd

That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country

He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it


----------



## Eloy

andaronjim said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I told you firearm access is not 'easy'. And, you don't understand the meaning of 'Acceptable Risk'
> 
> A firearm likely saved me and Mrs Geaux4it severe harm, if not death
> 
> From my cold dead hands they will ever be taken
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  What a fool you are, Geaux. I have several guns, long and hand guns. Only the two from Italy, replicas of Civil War era handguns, were there ever any papers filled out. The others were obtained from private individuals. None of them are fast firing assault weapons. And, yes, I have used a gun in self defense. A single shot 12 gauge. Was completely adequate. No need for assault weapons in private hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue what a military grade weapon is... over the counter A.R. 15's are not military grade. Jack weed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a liberal this is a Military Grade weapon Ruger 10/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, most of us have grown up and no longer play war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IS that because you are a Pajama Boy?  Must piss you off that there are still REAL men in the United States?
Click to expand...

There have been few real men in the USA since LIFE magazine cost 10¢.


----------



## Vastator

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. They've been known to do a mass shooting here and there, but that's kind of a white guy thing for the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Muslims. Just like France and San Bernadino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Muslim, ya bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie Sanders supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump supporter?
Click to expand...

How did you confirm he wasn't Muslim,  with only a picture?  You forgot to reply to your racist comment.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and people kill people not firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way to kill a firearm is to ban it.
Click to expand...


Again banning of firearms is never going to happen.

Majority of Democrats and Republicans support legal ownership of firearms.

The requirement for ownership veries from state to state and some require more than others but citizens are allow to own a firearm because of the Second Amendment!

Also the requirement to repeal the Second Amendment is tougher than you think.

Not only do you need a Super Majority in the Senate you also need a Super Majority with the States and that is not happening!

So what part of banning firearms is not happening is too hard for You?

In the end you keep on writing like you know how this could happen without understanding the laws and requirements of this Nation!


----------



## Marion Morrison

LVMPD on Twitter

You know, State mental hospitals need a return to society.

I wonder if that woman was trying to warn the people?


----------



## Rustic

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People that don't value human life can easily get firearms in the USA.
Click to expand...


----------



## jon_berzerk

was the shooter from Canada by chance


----------



## Skull Pilot

sealybobo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders happen in mass shootings
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Probably true. But 1% if the US rate is about all of the rate of some other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand ratios obviously
> 
> The US murder rate is less than 5 per 100000
> 
> The vast majority of those murders take place in a handful of urban shit holes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> overall whites are more deadly But that's only because there are more of us. We kill our family or sometimes strangers because we snap. If my neighbor snaps and kills his family neighbors are usually in disbelief.
> 
> This shooter had an Alaskan hunting license, accountant, white, older,
> 
> So why a country music concert?
Click to expand...


Overall is a meaningless term.

The only meaningful way to compare different size populations is with a ratio.

And who know why he did it?

I don't really care why a person commits a heinous crime


----------



## Skull Pilot

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and people kill people not firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way to kill a firearm is to ban it.
Click to expand...

You can't kill an inanimate object


----------



## Eloy

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I told you firearm access is not 'easy'. And, you don't understand the meaning of 'Acceptable Risk'
> 
> A firearm likely saved me and Mrs Geaux4it severe harm, if not death
> 
> From my cold dead hands they will ever be taken
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  What a fool you are, Geaux. I have several guns, long and hand guns. Only the two from Italy, replicas of Civil War era handguns, were there ever any papers filled out. The others were obtained from private individuals. None of them are fast firing assault weapons. And, yes, I have used a gun in self defense. A single shot 12 gauge. Was completely adequate. No need for assault weapons in private hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue what a military grade weapon is... over the counter A.R. 15's are not military grade. Jack weed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a liberal this is a Military Grade weapon Ruger 10/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, most of us have grown up and no longer play war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own two shotguns here in the State of Texas and never once do I consider them as toys but for hunting and land protection.
> 
> So I do not get where you believe every gun owner is playing war, but then again you do not live in the states so your knowledge of the rural American society is limited to TV series, Huff, and fictional movies.
Click to expand...

Where I live, we do not need firearms for land protection. We have an army.


----------



## jon_berzerk

the companions husband 

Geary Danley


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Eloy said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  What a fool you are, Geaux. I have several guns, long and hand guns. Only the two from Italy, replicas of Civil War era handguns, were there ever any papers filled out. The others were obtained from private individuals. None of them are fast firing assault weapons. And, yes, I have used a gun in self defense. A single shot 12 gauge. Was completely adequate. No need for assault weapons in private hands.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what a military grade weapon is... over the counter A.R. 15's are not military grade. Jack weed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a liberal this is a Military Grade weapon Ruger 10/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, most of us have grown up and no longer play war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IS that because you are a Pajama Boy?  Must piss you off that there are still REAL men in the United States?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been few real men in the USA since LIFE magazine cost 10¢.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with the subject of mass shooting in Vegas?

Please stay on subject and obey the USMB rules you were slamming me about.

Also a real man is someone that does not need your fucking approval sweet cheeks!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Eloy said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what does that have to do with the FACT that most gun murders are committed by people who can't legally own guns?
> Most gun murder victims are criminals or have long criminal records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't have guns, or were licenced, they might not have firearms in the first place. Bit of a moot point in places like the US. You guys are too far gone. The joint is awash with peashooters. I guess you just have to get used to this type of situation which is becoming a regular occurrence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should look up State Laws for Firearms and educate yourself before conversing on the subject matter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to. I've been on messageboards for 15 years and have had almost every argument there needs to be had on the subject. My argument is a philosophical one, which is what most laws are based on in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only argument that matters is that firearms are legal in the USA.
Click to expand...

Firearms are legal.

There is no argument.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Eloy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  What a fool you are, Geaux. I have several guns, long and hand guns. Only the two from Italy, replicas of Civil War era handguns, were there ever any papers filled out. The others were obtained from private individuals. None of them are fast firing assault weapons. And, yes, I have used a gun in self defense. A single shot 12 gauge. Was completely adequate. No need for assault weapons in private hands.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what a military grade weapon is... over the counter A.R. 15's are not military grade. Jack weed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a liberal this is a Military Grade weapon Ruger 10/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, most of us have grown up and no longer play war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own two shotguns here in the State of Texas and never once do I consider them as toys but for hunting and land protection.
> 
> So I do not get where you believe every gun owner is playing war, but then again you do not live in the states so your knowledge of the rural American society is limited to TV series, Huff, and fictional movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where I live, we do not need firearms for land protection. We have an army.
Click to expand...


So you call the army to kill feral pigs and wild dogs?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Eloy said:


> I believe Americans are personally responsible for allowing their country to be awash with firearms.



Well, yes.  We have a constitution.

Though gun crimes are horrific, they are not even a blip in the total numbers of guns and gun owners.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Eloy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  What a fool you are, Geaux. I have several guns, long and hand guns. Only the two from Italy, replicas of Civil War era handguns, were there ever any papers filled out. The others were obtained from private individuals. None of them are fast firing assault weapons. And, yes, I have used a gun in self defense. A single shot 12 gauge. Was completely adequate. No need for assault weapons in private hands.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what a military grade weapon is... over the counter A.R. 15's are not military grade. Jack weed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a liberal this is a Military Grade weapon Ruger 10/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, most of us have grown up and no longer play war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own two shotguns here in the State of Texas and never once do I consider them as toys but for hunting and land protection.
> 
> So I do not get where you believe every gun owner is playing war, but then again you do not live in the states so your knowledge of the rural American society is limited to TV series, Huff, and fictional movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where I live, we do not need firearms for land protection. We have an army.
Click to expand...

Yep you are a pajama boy.  Pussy ass has to have someone else protect him.


----------



## Eloy

Rustic said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People that don't value human life can easily get firearms in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

More German citizens owned guns in the Third Reich than ever before in Germany. Hitler relaxed regulations on gun ownership.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Eloy said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's near-guaranteed that this goober has a note in a police blotter somewhere, and fell through the cracks as they all seem to do in our current system.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 in 3 Americans gave police records. I would take those odds over the Grand National.
Click to expand...


What have you been smokin'?


----------



## Rustic

Eloy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  What a fool you are, Geaux. I have several guns, long and hand guns. Only the two from Italy, replicas of Civil War era handguns, were there ever any papers filled out. The others were obtained from private individuals. None of them are fast firing assault weapons. And, yes, I have used a gun in self defense. A single shot 12 gauge. Was completely adequate. No need for assault weapons in private hands.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what a military grade weapon is... over the counter A.R. 15's are not military grade. Jack weed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a liberal this is a Military Grade weapon Ruger 10/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, most of us have grown up and no longer play war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own two shotguns here in the State of Texas and never once do I consider them as toys but for hunting and land protection.
> 
> So I do not get where you believe every gun owner is playing war, but then again you do not live in the states so your knowledge of the rural American society is limited to TV series, Huff, and fictional movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where I live, we do not need firearms for land protection. We have an army.
Click to expand...


----------



## Eloy

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and people kill people not firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way to kill a firearm is to ban it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again banning of firearms is never going to happen.
> 
> Majority of Democrats and Republicans support legal ownership of firearms.
> 
> The requirement for ownership veries from state to state and some require more than others but citizens are allow to own a firearm because of the Second Amendment!
> 
> Also the requirement to repeal the Second Amendment is tougher than you think.
> 
> Not only do you need a Super Majority in the Senate you also need a Super Majority with the States and that is not happening!
> 
> So what part of banning firearms is not happening is too hard for You?
> 
> In the end you keep on writing like you know how this could happen without understanding the laws and requirements of this Nation!
Click to expand...

I do not believe repealing the 2nd Amendment would be easy.


----------



## Faun

Vastator said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. They've been known to do a mass shooting here and there, but that's kind of a white guy thing for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Muslims. Just like France and San Bernadino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Muslim, ya bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie Sanders supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you confirm he wasn't Muslim,  with only a picture?  You forgot to reply to your racist comment.
Click to expand...

You don’t know what the word, “racist,” means, ya moron. He doesn’t look Muslim.


----------



## Rustic

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People that don't value human life can easily get firearms in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More German citizens owned guns in the Third Reich than ever before in Germany. Hitler relaxed regulations on gun ownership.
Click to expand...

Na, he took firearms away from people he knew that would oppose him...


----------



## OnePercenter

White domestic terrorism strikes again


----------



## WillMunny

Eloy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please just stick to shooting deaths in the USA. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again who are You?
> 
> First off you do not dictate what I can write on this board!
> 
> What part of that can you not understand?
> 
> Second, CNM introduce toddlers deaths into the conversation and I pointed out many toddlers die in accidents with autos than firearms which hit a nerve with you because you hate reality.
> 
> Finally, you responded to me acting like you can force me to write what you want but then ignore the fact the thread is still about mass shooting in Vegas and not Mass shootings across America.
> 
> So stop telling me what I can and can not write when it was your side that introduce toddlers deaths in a mass shooting thread in Vegas!
> 
> In fact this thread is not about changing laws either so you should tell others to stop changing the damn subject and if not well then fuck off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point is a good one.  Toddlers die in cars, people die in cars and no one is calling for a ban on cars.  The bottom line is people kill people - not cars, guns, etc. In the right hands there is no danger.  Whenever there is a shooting, you'll always find some people looking for a reason to demand that our 2nd Amendment rights be removed.  There are communist nations which would love to see America disarmed.  NK, China, Russia among others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personal responsibility is something the progressives hate.
> 
> Those like the one dictating what I should write demand guns should be banned because too many people die at the hands of firearms but introduce facts against the or argument and then proof they want to discuss something else.
> 
> Banning firearms will not stop terrorist, criminals or rogue governments and disarming the public so someone can pretend they are safe is never the answer.
> 
> It amazes me how when their argument is blown to pieces they want rules but when they change the subject the rules do not matter.
> 
> In the end the posters calling for the banning of firearms are the ones that do not live here ( usually ) and have no clue what the requirements are to obtain firearms in each state.
> 
> They have no clue what it take to repeal an amendment of the Constitution and it could take decades to get States approval.
> 
> So in the end all we are doing is arguing with individuals that have no clue about this country or the fact that it is the third largest populated nation in the world, so yeah people will die!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very well said, Bruce.   I could not have said it better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Americans are personally responsible for allowing their country to be awash with firearms.
Click to expand...


And you don't think Europe has had a gazillion mass shootings in France?  And why should be care what your freeloading, languishing Coward Continent of rape-enablers think about anything?  Supplicating before Islam is more important to you than your own daughters, your own societies themselves!  How DARE you hypocritical snobs look down your noses on any other country!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People that don't value human life can easily get firearms in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More German citizens owned guns in the Third Reich than ever before in Germany. Hitler relaxed regulations on gun ownership.
Click to expand...

How to spot a sociopath - 10 red flags that could save you from being swept under the influence of a charismatic nut job


> *#3) Sociopaths are incapable of feeling shame, guilt or remorse.* Their brains simply lack the circuitry to process such emotions. This allows them to betray people, threaten people or harm people without giving it a second thought. They pursue any action that serves their own self interest even if it seriously harms others.


More German citizens owned guns in the Third Reich than ever before in Germany. Hitler relaxed regulations on gun ownership


> *#10) Sociopaths are delusional and literally believe that what they say becomes truth* _merely because they say it! _


----------



## Yousaidwhat

mudwhistle said:


> Your typical Hillary supporter.


It's my America.

You don't deserve to call yourself an American.

Fucking priceless.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Wintw said:


> Death to all Muslims and Democrats.



Hopefully the FBI comes to visit Wintw and the other jerk who finds this post by him agreeable.


----------



## Faun

Eloy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and people kill people not firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way to kill a firearm is to ban it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again banning of firearms is never going to happen.
> 
> Majority of Democrats and Republicans support legal ownership of firearms.
> 
> The requirement for ownership veries from state to state and some require more than others but citizens are allow to own a firearm because of the Second Amendment!
> 
> Also the requirement to repeal the Second Amendment is tougher than you think.
> 
> Not only do you need a Super Majority in the Senate you also need a Super Majority with the States and that is not happening!
> 
> So what part of banning firearms is not happening is too hard for You?
> 
> In the end you keep on writing like you know how this could happen without understanding the laws and requirements of this Nation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not believe repealing the 2nd Amendment would be easy.
Click to expand...

It’s impossible, unrealistic, and wouldn’t solve this problem.


----------



## Eloy

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Americans are personally responsible for allowing their country to be awash with firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes.  We have a constitution.
> 
> Though gun crimes are horrific, they are not even a blip in the total numbers of guns and gun owners.
Click to expand...

The Las Vegas murderer was a regular owner before last night I wager. That is no consolation to the Las Vegas festival goers or their families.


----------



## Vastator

Faun said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Muslims. Just like France and San Bernadino.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Muslim, ya bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie Sanders supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you confirm he wasn't Muslim,  with only a picture?  You forgot to reply to your racist comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know what the word, “racist,” means, ya moron. He doesn’t look Muslim.
Click to expand...

How does Muslim "look"?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Faun said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Muslims. Just like France and San Bernadino.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Muslim, ya bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie Sanders supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you confirm he wasn't Muslim,  with only a picture?  You forgot to reply to your racist comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know what the word, “racist,” means, ya moron. He doesn’t look Muslim.
Click to expand...

Muslim isn't a race, you MORON.


----------



## Eloy

Faun said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and people kill people not firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way to kill a firearm is to ban it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again banning of firearms is never going to happen.
> 
> Majority of Democrats and Republicans support legal ownership of firearms.
> 
> The requirement for ownership veries from state to state and some require more than others but citizens are allow to own a firearm because of the Second Amendment!
> 
> Also the requirement to repeal the Second Amendment is tougher than you think.
> 
> Not only do you need a Super Majority in the Senate you also need a Super Majority with the States and that is not happening!
> 
> So what part of banning firearms is not happening is too hard for You?
> 
> In the end you keep on writing like you know how this could happen without understanding the laws and requirements of this Nation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not believe repealing the 2nd Amendment would be easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s impossible, unrealistic, and wouldn’t solve this problem.
Click to expand...

I agree with the first two parts of your statement but not the third.


----------



## Rustic

Vastator said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Muslim, ya bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you confirm he wasn't Muslim,  with only a picture?  You forgot to reply to your racist comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know what the word, “racist,” means, ya moron. He doesn’t look Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does Muslim "look"?
Click to expand...

It seems he was/is a Bernie Sanders supporter?


----------



## Rustic

Eloy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and people kill people not firearms
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to kill a firearm is to ban it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again banning of firearms is never going to happen.
> 
> Majority of Democrats and Republicans support legal ownership of firearms.
> 
> The requirement for ownership veries from state to state and some require more than others but citizens are allow to own a firearm because of the Second Amendment!
> 
> Also the requirement to repeal the Second Amendment is tougher than you think.
> 
> Not only do you need a Super Majority in the Senate you also need a Super Majority with the States and that is not happening!
> 
> So what part of banning firearms is not happening is too hard for You?
> 
> In the end you keep on writing like you know how this could happen without understanding the laws and requirements of this Nation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not believe repealing the 2nd Amendment would be easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s impossible, unrealistic, and wouldn’t solve this problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the first two parts of your statement but not the third.
Click to expand...

Firearm confiscation would result in millions of people on both sides dying… Dip shit


----------



## Eloy

andaronjim said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what a military grade weapon is... over the counter A.R. 15's are not military grade. Jack weed
> 
> 
> 
> To a liberal this is a Military Grade weapon Ruger 10/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, most of us have grown up and no longer play war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own two shotguns here in the State of Texas and never once do I consider them as toys but for hunting and land protection.
> 
> So I do not get where you believe every gun owner is playing war, but then again you do not live in the states so your knowledge of the rural American society is limited to TV series, Huff, and fictional movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where I live, we do not need firearms for land protection. We have an army.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep you are a pajama boy.  Pussy ass has to have someone else protect him.
Click to expand...

We also have someone else performing heart surgery.


----------



## Faun

Vastator said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Muslim, ya bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you confirm he wasn't Muslim,  with only a picture?  You forgot to reply to your racist comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know what the word, “racist,” means, ya moron. He doesn’t look Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does Muslim "look"?
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

andaronjim said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Muslim, ya bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you confirm he wasn't Muslim,  with only a picture?  You forgot to reply to your racist comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know what the word, “racist,” means, ya moron. He doesn’t look Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslim isn't a race, you MORON.
Click to expand...

I never said it was, ya dumbfuck.


----------



## Eloy

Rustic said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to kill a firearm is to ban it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again banning of firearms is never going to happen.
> 
> Majority of Democrats and Republicans support legal ownership of firearms.
> 
> The requirement for ownership veries from state to state and some require more than others but citizens are allow to own a firearm because of the Second Amendment!
> 
> Also the requirement to repeal the Second Amendment is tougher than you think.
> 
> Not only do you need a Super Majority in the Senate you also need a Super Majority with the States and that is not happening!
> 
> So what part of banning firearms is not happening is too hard for You?
> 
> In the end you keep on writing like you know how this could happen without understanding the laws and requirements of this Nation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not believe repealing the 2nd Amendment would be easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s impossible, unrealistic, and wouldn’t solve this problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the first two parts of your statement but not the third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearm confiscation would result in millions of people on both sides dying… Dip shit
Click to expand...

Watch your language or your arguments will not be refuted by me. Turning in firearms did not result in mass murders in Australia.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Couldn't have been a Muslim.



Retard.


----------



## Vastator

Faun said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders supporter?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you confirm he wasn't Muslim,  with only a picture?  You forgot to reply to your racist comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know what the word, “racist,” means, ya moron. He doesn’t look Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does Muslim "look"?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yeah...  Faggoty emojis is all you got, once your racial profiling has been exposed,  in the very post where you tried calling someone else a bigot.  You got nailed you fuckin' fraud...


----------



## Rustic

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again banning of firearms is never going to happen.
> 
> Majority of Democrats and Republicans support legal ownership of firearms.
> 
> The requirement for ownership veries from state to state and some require more than others but citizens are allow to own a firearm because of the Second Amendment!
> 
> Also the requirement to repeal the Second Amendment is tougher than you think.
> 
> Not only do you need a Super Majority in the Senate you also need a Super Majority with the States and that is not happening!
> 
> So what part of banning firearms is not happening is too hard for You?
> 
> In the end you keep on writing like you know how this could happen without understanding the laws and requirements of this Nation!
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe repealing the 2nd Amendment would be easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s impossible, unrealistic, and wouldn’t solve this problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the first two parts of your statement but not the third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearm confiscation would result in millions of people on both sides dying… Dip shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language or your arguments will not be refuted by me. Turning in firearms did not result in mass murders in Australia.
Click to expand...


You think people are going to turn in their firearms?


----------



## Faun

Vastator said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter?
> 
> 
> 
> How did you confirm he wasn't Muslim,  with only a picture?  You forgot to reply to your racist comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know what the word, “racist,” means, ya moron. He doesn’t look Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does Muslim "look"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...  Faggoty emojis is all you got, once your racial profiling has been exposed,  in the very post where you tried calling someone else a bigot.  You got nailed you fuckin' fraud...
Click to expand...

The cuckoo emoji exemplifies your nuttiness of asking what Muslisms look like when you’re responding to a post with a photo showing what Muslims look like.


----------



## rightwinger

More people taking "Second Amendment Remedies"

The price we pay for open access to the arsenal you want to do a mass shooting

Gun owners claim they need it in case they want to take up arms against our government


----------



## Wry Catcher

IsaacNewton said:


> Fully automatic machine gun, they are saying it almost sounds like a military weapon that you'd have a tripod for that is belt fed. The people were trapped in the venue as there were no exits behind them for security. What a horrible event. And what is wrong with people posting here that only see 'their team or the enemy's team' and a never ending ghoulish need to vomit a political statement out immediately. Disgusting.



The same haters have posted several times in the first three pages, not one of them has noted the horror of the event, had empathy for the fallen and their loved ones, and the fact that once again a gun was involved in a mass murder.  In their hateful ignorance they are using Muslims and African-Americans as scapegoats, and will deny the obvious that they racists and bigots.

BTW Mods, their comments are totally off topic and lack substance.  They arte divisive, anti patriotic and hateful.


----------



## Eloy

Rustic said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe repealing the 2nd Amendment would be easy.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s impossible, unrealistic, and wouldn’t solve this problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the first two parts of your statement but not the third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearm confiscation would result in millions of people on both sides dying… Dip shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language or your arguments will not be refuted by me. Turning in firearms did not result in mass murders in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think people are going to turn in their firearms?
Click to expand...

I do not believe American voters, especially Donald Trump's base, would support a politician who was not endorsed by the NRA.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Marion Morrison said:


> I think they're leftists!
> 
> Geary is a fan of the The Rachel Maddow Show and liked several pages on Facebook including Thank You Obama, Anti-Trump Army, Progressive Day, Organizing for Action, Not My President, Proud to Be A Democrat, Fight Trump, Boycott All Things Trump, and Impeach Trump.[6]
> 
> *Las Vegas Shooting*
> Geary allegedly was with Marilou who was named a suspect in the Mandalay Bay Resort Shooting October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Geary Danley



Retard.


----------



## Peach

Wintw said:


> Death to all Muslims and Democrats.



Why isn't this condemned, in fact Marion Morrison agrees!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again banning of firearms is never going to happen.
> 
> Majority of Democrats and Republicans support legal ownership of firearms.
> 
> The requirement for ownership veries from state to state and some require more than others but citizens are allow to own a firearm because of the Second Amendment!
> 
> Also the requirement to repeal the Second Amendment is tougher than you think.
> 
> Not only do you need a Super Majority in the Senate you also need a Super Majority with the States and that is not happening!
> 
> So what part of banning firearms is not happening is too hard for You?
> 
> In the end you keep on writing like you know how this could happen without understanding the laws and requirements of this Nation!
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe repealing the 2nd Amendment would be easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s impossible, unrealistic, and wouldn’t solve this problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the first two parts of your statement but not the third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearm confiscation would result in millions of people on both sides dying… Dip shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language or your arguments will not be refuted by me. Turning in firearms did not result in mass murders in Australia.
Click to expand...

I have an idea, why dont you liberals all go to Australia and live your ultimate dream there, where only a few people have firearms and leave the rest of US alone.  The US would be made great again that way.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again banning of firearms is never going to happen.
> 
> Majority of Democrats and Republicans support legal ownership of firearms.
> 
> The requirement for ownership veries from state to state and some require more than others but citizens are allow to own a firearm because of the Second Amendment!
> 
> Also the requirement to repeal the Second Amendment is tougher than you think.
> 
> Not only do you need a Super Majority in the Senate you also need a Super Majority with the States and that is not happening!
> 
> So what part of banning firearms is not happening is too hard for You?
> 
> In the end you keep on writing like you know how this could happen without understanding the laws and requirements of this Nation!
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe repealing the 2nd Amendment would be easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s impossible, unrealistic, and wouldn’t solve this problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the first two parts of your statement but not the third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearm confiscation would result in millions of people on both sides dying… Dip shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language or your arguments will not be refuted by me. Turning in firearms did not result in mass murders in Australia.
Click to expand...



They don't have the 2nd amendment either


----------



## Rustic

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s impossible, unrealistic, and wouldn’t solve this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the first two parts of your statement but not the third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearm confiscation would result in millions of people on both sides dying… Dip shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language or your arguments will not be refuted by me. Turning in firearms did not result in mass murders in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think people are going to turn in their firearms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not believe American voters, especially Donald Trump's base, would support a politician who was not endorsed by the NRA.
Click to expand...

No amount of frivolous gun laws would have changed anything when it comes to mass murders. Fact


----------



## Mac1958

This will, no doubt, ultimately end up in a discussion on what can be done about guns, as it should.

Meanwhile, let's hope for the best for the families of the dead, and that no more of the wounded die, shall we?


----------



## Vastator

Peach said:


> Wintw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death to all Muslims and Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't this condemned, in fact Marion Morrison agrees!
Click to expand...

Because their people,  are killing my people.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Wry Catcher said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fully automatic machine gun, they are saying it almost sounds like a military weapon that you'd have a tripod for that is belt fed. The people were trapped in the venue as there were no exits behind them for security. What a horrible event. And what is wrong with people posting here that only see 'their team or the enemy's team' and a never ending ghoulish need to vomit a political statement out immediately. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same haters have posted several times in the first three pages, not one of them has noted the horror of the event, had empathy for the fallen and their loved ones, and the fact that once again a gun was involved in a mass murder.  In their hateful ignorance they are using Muslims and African-Americans as scapegoats, and will deny the obvious that they racists and bigots.
> 
> BTW Mods, their comments are totally off topic and lack substance.  They arte divisive, anti patriotic and hateful.
Click to expand...

If the gun didn't have a mentally ill liberal(redundant statement) pulling the trigger would the gun have shot all those people?


----------



## Eloy

andaronjim said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe repealing the 2nd Amendment would be easy.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s impossible, unrealistic, and wouldn’t solve this problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the first two parts of your statement but not the third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearm confiscation would result in millions of people on both sides dying… Dip shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language or your arguments will not be refuted by me. Turning in firearms did not result in mass murders in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an idea, why dont you liberals all go to Australia and live your ultimate dream there, where only a few people have firearms and leave the rest of US alone.  The US would be made great again that way.
Click to expand...

Try not hating your fellow Americans so much.


----------



## Rustic

andaronjim said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe repealing the 2nd Amendment would be easy.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s impossible, unrealistic, and wouldn’t solve this problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the first two parts of your statement but not the third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearm confiscation would result in millions of people on both sides dying… Dip shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language or your arguments will not be refuted by me. Turning in firearms did not result in mass murders in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an idea, why dont you liberals all go to Australia and live your ultimate dream there, where only a few people have firearms and leave the rest of US alone.  The US would be made great again that way.
Click to expand...

No doubt, millions and millions of people own firearms and don't shoot anybody. But a few nut jobs make progressives taking firearms from everybody is the solution?


----------



## Peach

Vastator said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wintw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death to all Muslims and Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't this condemned, in fact Marion Morrison agrees!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because their people,  are killing my people.
Click to expand...


Democrats are killing "your people"....who are YOUR people?


----------



## rightwinger

If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration

But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures


----------



## Eloy

andaronjim said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fully automatic machine gun, they are saying it almost sounds like a military weapon that you'd have a tripod for that is belt fed. The people were trapped in the venue as there were no exits behind them for security. What a horrible event. And what is wrong with people posting here that only see 'their team or the enemy's team' and a never ending ghoulish need to vomit a political statement out immediately. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same haters have posted several times in the first three pages, not one of them has noted the horror of the event, had empathy for the fallen and their loved ones, and the fact that once again a gun was involved in a mass murder.  In their hateful ignorance they are using Muslims and African-Americans as scapegoats, and will deny the obvious that they racists and bigots.
> 
> BTW Mods, their comments are totally off topic and lack substance.  They arte divisive, anti patriotic and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the gun didn't have a mentally ill liberal(redundant statement) pulling the trigger would the gun have shot all those people?
> 
> View attachment 152343
Click to expand...

Trigger-happy Americans are invariably right-wing haters.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again banning of firearms is never going to happen.
> 
> Majority of Democrats and Republicans support legal ownership of firearms.
> 
> The requirement for ownership veries from state to state and some require more than others but citizens are allow to own a firearm because of the Second Amendment!
> 
> Also the requirement to repeal the Second Amendment is tougher than you think.
> 
> Not only do you need a Super Majority in the Senate you also need a Super Majority with the States and that is not happening!
> 
> So what part of banning firearms is not happening is too hard for You?
> 
> In the end you keep on writing like you know how this could happen without understanding the laws and requirements of this Nation!
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe repealing the 2nd Amendment would be easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s impossible, unrealistic, and wouldn’t solve this problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the first two parts of your statement but not the third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearm confiscation would result in millions of people on both sides dying… Dip shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language or your arguments will not be refuted by me. Turning in firearms did not result in mass murders in Australia.
Click to expand...


They are not Americans, of whom you show a distinct lack of knowledge.


----------



## Vastator

Peach said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wintw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death to all Muslims and Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't this condemned, in fact Marion Morrison agrees!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because their people,  are killing my people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats are killing "your people"....who are YOUR people?
Click to expand...

Not Muslims,  liberals,  or democrats...


----------



## mudwhistle

Dr Grump said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people care. It goes toward profiling. And we both have a pretty good idea what side of the aisle he comes from. If you don’t... stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Tim McVeigh? That side of the aisle? Yeah, probably.
Click to expand...

McVeigh was a leftist.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Eloy said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fully automatic machine gun, they are saying it almost sounds like a military weapon that you'd have a tripod for that is belt fed. The people were trapped in the venue as there were no exits behind them for security. What a horrible event. And what is wrong with people posting here that only see 'their team or the enemy's team' and a never ending ghoulish need to vomit a political statement out immediately. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same haters have posted several times in the first three pages, not one of them has noted the horror of the event, had empathy for the fallen and their loved ones, and the fact that once again a gun was involved in a mass murder.  In their hateful ignorance they are using Muslims and African-Americans as scapegoats, and will deny the obvious that they racists and bigots.
> 
> BTW Mods, their comments are totally off topic and lack substance.  They arte divisive, anti patriotic and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the gun didn't have a mentally ill liberal(redundant statement) pulling the trigger would the gun have shot all those people?
> 
> View attachment 152343
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trigger-happy Americans are invariably right-wing haters.
Click to expand...


Try Chicago.  Not a right-winger in sight.


----------



## Rustic

Hutch Starskey said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're leftists!
> 
> Geary is a fan of the The Rachel Maddow Show and liked several pages on Facebook including Thank You Obama, Anti-Trump Army, Progressive Day, Organizing for Action, Not My President, Proud to Be A Democrat, Fight Trump, Boycott All Things Trump, and Impeach Trump.[6]
> 
> *Las Vegas Shooting*
> Geary allegedly was with Marilou who was named a suspect in the Mandalay Bay Resort Shooting October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Geary Danley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retard.
Click to expand...

Another ''blinky'' fan i see...


----------



## bodecea

Marion Morrison said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to you guys, there are tons of countries with 0 guns or hardly any guns....Guess what??? no mass shootings, no killings at workplaces, schooles, shopping malls, roads, households, preschools, stadiums, ect....beleive me i've lived in one for 23 years, i've never heard of someone getting killed by a gun, because simply there are none.
> It's doable ban guns completely you wont have these mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GFY. Guns are banned in the UK, guess what? Three family members killed in shooting
Click to expand...

How many of those happen there per year?


----------



## Mac1958

rightwinger said:


> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures


While I understand your point, this could be too big for him to get away with that.
.


----------



## Eloy

Rustic said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s impossible, unrealistic, and wouldn’t solve this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the first two parts of your statement but not the third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearm confiscation would result in millions of people on both sides dying… Dip shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language or your arguments will not be refuted by me. Turning in firearms did not result in mass murders in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an idea, why dont you liberals all go to Australia and live your ultimate dream there, where only a few people have firearms and leave the rest of US alone.  The US would be made great again that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt, millions and millions of people own firearms and don't shoot anybody. But a few nut jobs make progressives taking firearms from everybody is the solution?
Click to expand...

It would be a small price to pay if every gun-lover was given a set of war video games for turning in a firearm.


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> 
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures


It sounds like he was/is a Bernie Sanders supporter? 
It seems Bernie supports violence, didn't a Bernie supporter try to kill one of our congressmen?


----------



## Rustic

Eloy said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fully automatic machine gun, they are saying it almost sounds like a military weapon that you'd have a tripod for that is belt fed. The people were trapped in the venue as there were no exits behind them for security. What a horrible event. And what is wrong with people posting here that only see 'their team or the enemy's team' and a never ending ghoulish need to vomit a political statement out immediately. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same haters have posted several times in the first three pages, not one of them has noted the horror of the event, had empathy for the fallen and their loved ones, and the fact that once again a gun was involved in a mass murder.  In their hateful ignorance they are using Muslims and African-Americans as scapegoats, and will deny the obvious that they racists and bigots.
> 
> BTW Mods, their comments are totally off topic and lack substance.  They arte divisive, anti patriotic and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the gun didn't have a mentally ill liberal(redundant statement) pulling the trigger would the gun have shot all those people?
> 
> View attachment 152343
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trigger-happy Americans are invariably right-wing haters.
Click to expand...

It seems he was/is a Bernie sanders supporter?


----------



## Rustic

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the first two parts of your statement but not the third.
> 
> 
> 
> Firearm confiscation would result in millions of people on both sides dying… Dip shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language or your arguments will not be refuted by me. Turning in firearms did not result in mass murders in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an idea, why dont you liberals all go to Australia and live your ultimate dream there, where only a few people have firearms and leave the rest of US alone.  The US would be made great again that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt, millions and millions of people own firearms and don't shoot anybody. But a few nut jobs make progressives taking firearms from everybody is the solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be a small price to pay if every gun-lover was given a set of war video games for turning in a firearm.
Click to expand...

You're thinking of snowflakes in their safe spaces at Berkeley and the like…


----------



## Peach

mudwhistle said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people care. It goes toward profiling. And we both have a pretty good idea what side of the aisle he comes from. If you don’t... stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Tim McVeigh? That side of the aisle? Yeah, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McVeigh was a leftist.
Click to expand...


No far, far, far right wing; beyond American conservatism by light years.

The chief guidebook for Christian Identity eschatology is "The Turner Diaries" written by William Pierce under the pseudonym Andrew MacDonald. The book is a fictional account of the "day of judgment" for which Identity adherents are preparing. Here's a summary of the book by Joel Dyer, author of "Harvest of Rage: Why Oklahoma City is Only the Beginning" (1997) – by far the best explanation in print for what led to the bombing of the Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City:


----------



## martybegan

Mac1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand your point, this could be too big for him to get away with that.
> .
Click to expand...


The weekly gun carnage is mostly in our inner cities. These events are tragic and make a big splash on the nightly news, but statistically they are extremely rare considering the amount of people who own guns and the amount of crazy people we have in this country. 

And we still don't know what type of weapon he used, how he got it, who he actually is, and how the people died and got hurt. (Did some die from the stampede after the shooting started or were they all shot?)

Until we know all that we can't begin to figure out what happened, why it happened, and what to do about it.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?
Click to expand...


Of course this is retarded thinking.
No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Eloy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNM did and that poster is the one I was responding to originally and not you. You do not dictate what I can or can not write on this board.
> 
> If you have an issue with my response then you and the other poster should have a conversation about why they introduce toddlers deaths to the fucking board!
> 
> Of course you will not and claim I changed the toddlers when in fact it was your mind that changed the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> Please just stick to shooting deaths in the USA. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want a job as a moderator, apply for one.  Discussions on USMB can go anywhere and usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rules of *USMessageBoard* require that members stay on topic. I am not the topic of this thread. Please respect the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The other poster was bringing up toddlers deaths and I responded. Also this thread is not about changing gun laws and you and another poster are discussing it.
> 
> So if you are demanding that I stay on the subject of this thread then it is clear you are also in violation of the damn rules seeing you are not staying on subject about the mass shooting in Vegas!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gun law are relevant.
Click to expand...

Gun rights are also relevant.


----------



## Rustic

Peach said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people care. It goes toward profiling. And we both have a pretty good idea what side of the aisle he comes from. If you don’t... stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Tim McVeigh? That side of the aisle? Yeah, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McVeigh was a leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No far, far, far right wing; beyond American conservatism by light years.
Click to expand...

Na...


----------



## Rustic

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
Click to expand...

You ever hear of bombs? Are you that stupid?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Vastator said:


> Any body with Facebook screen shot his page yet? Has it been taken down?



The guy is 64. He probably doesn't  have an account.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
Click to expand...


I don't know about that.  My F350 with an 8 foot plow would have no problem doing the same thing


----------



## bodecea

SassyIrishLass said:


> LOL @ * the media will morphe this all into a Bernie/Hillary/Obama supporter
> *
> The media will do everything they can do to portray the shooter as a white Christian gun nut ....like they always do


Kind of hard to do if he's not.   But he IS male, it would appear.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Mac1958 said:


> This will, no doubt, ultimately end up in a discussion on what can be done about guns, as it should.
> 
> Meanwhile, let's hope for the best for the families of the dead, and that no more of the wounded die, shall we?



A personal warning: Woe to any liberal or conservative who tries to politicize this. Whether for or against gun control, this is not the time or place for that crap. There are bodies still laying there lifeless on the ground. Honestly. 

Now with my commentary. I am beyond appalled. This was the first thing I woke up to on the news this morning. Safe it to say I am not happy. I agree with you Mac, we need to pray no more people perish from this massacre.


----------



## Peach

Rustic said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people care. It goes toward profiling. And we both have a pretty good idea what side of the aisle he comes from. If you don’t... stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Tim McVeigh? That side of the aisle? Yeah, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McVeigh was a leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No far, far, far right wing; beyond American conservatism by light years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na...
Click to expand...


Yeah....
The chief guidebook for Christian Identity eschatology is "The Turner Diaries" written by William Pierce under the pseudonym Andrew MacDonald. The book is a fictional account of the "day of judgment" for which Identity adherents are preparing. Here's a summary of the book by Joel Dyer, author of "Harvest of Rage: Why Oklahoma City is Only the Beginning" (1997) – by far the best explanation in print for what led to the bombing of the Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City:


----------



## Rustic

Socialist candidates like Bernie Sanders inspire violence… They should be banned


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Rustic said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever hear of bombs? Are you that stupid?
Click to expand...

No bombs in this attack, dope.
The cartoon shows physical attacks. Not bombs.


----------



## Mac1958

martybegan said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand your point, this could be too big for him to get away with that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The weekly gun carnage is mostly in our inner cities. These events are tragic and make a big splash on the nightly news, but statistically they are extremely rare considering the amount of people who own guns and the amount of crazy people we have in this country.
> 
> And we still don't know what type of weapon he used, how he got it, who he actually is, and how the people died and got hurt. (Did some die from the stampede after the shooting started or were they all shot?)
> 
> Until we know all that we can't begin to figure out what happened, why it happened, and what to do about it.
Click to expand...

Agreed, that's the way it works.  We do love to jump to immediate conclusions, and that does no good.

What does seem probable (probable, not set in stone) is that (a) this guy lost his shit, and (b) he had relatively easy access to at least one machine gun, from the sound of the videos.

So that will probably be a part of the conversation later.
.


----------



## Eloy

mudwhistle said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people care. It goes toward profiling. And we both have a pretty good idea what side of the aisle he comes from. If you don’t... stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Tim McVeigh? That side of the aisle? Yeah, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McVeigh was a leftist.
Click to expand...

McVeigh was not a socialist. He was a war veteran who was against the United States federal government. He hoped to inspire a revolt of gun-loving irregular militias. About as right-wing as they come.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever hear of bombs? Are you that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No bombs in this attack, dope.
> The cartoon shows physical attacks. Not bombs.
Click to expand...


Bombs aren't physical attacks?


----------



## Mac1958

TemplarKormac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will, no doubt, ultimately end up in a discussion on what can be done about guns, as it should.
> 
> Meanwhile, let's hope for the best for the families of the dead, and that no more of the wounded die, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A personal warning: Woe to any liberal or conservative who tries to politicize this. Whether for or against gun control, this is not the time or place for that crap. There are bodies still laying there lifeless on the ground. Honestly.
> 
> Now with my commentary. I am beyond appalled. This was the first thing I woke up to on the news this morning. Safe it to say I am not happy. I agree with you Mac, we need to pray no more people perish from this massacre.
Click to expand...

Well, I think we both know the politics will be flying like Frisbees at a park, and looking at this board, it started well before the bodies were cold.

As usual.
.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Geaux4it said:


> Steven Paddock, the other guy missing, scary looking



Retard.


----------



## TemplarKormac

rightwinger said:


> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> 
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures



Once again you ignore the mental health of the shooter. Had he been caught, those weapons would not have been used to kill anyone. That requires the hand of a cognizant (mentally unstable or otherwise) to use these weapons in that way. The weapons just don't animate themselves and start killing people. 

Eh, perhaps I made a mistake logging on this morning... for I am being drawn into the politics of the matter.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

JoeB131 said:


> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.


And probably the first time I will agree with you.


----------



## rightwinger

Mac1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand your point, this could be too big for him to get away with that.
> .
Click to expand...


In the Sandy Hook massacre of 30 mostly six year old children, we professed outrage and then shrugged it off after a couple of weeks
Nothing we can do about it

Same thing will happen here. Now gun lovers will have a new record to try to beat next time


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever hear of bombs? Are you that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No bombs in this attack, dope.
> The cartoon shows physical attacks. Not bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bombs aren't physical attacks?
Click to expand...


The cartoon I responded to did not feature bombs, dope.


----------



## Mac1958

rightwinger said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand your point, this could be too big for him to get away with that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Sandy Hook massacre of 30 mostly six year old children, we professed outrage and then shrugged it off after a couple of weeks
> Nothing we can do about it
> 
> Same thing will happen here. Now gun lovers will have a new record to try to beat next time
Click to expand...

Can't argue.  We might be beyond any event that causes us to get past our divisions for any meaningful period of time.
.


----------



## Marion Morrison

aaronleland said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a country music show so there's a good chance it was a BLM sympathizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez. It could be anybody with ears.
Click to expand...



Funny, but too soon, too soon.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand your point, this could be too big for him to get away with that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Sandy Hook massacre of 30 mostly six year old children, we professed outrage and then shrugged it off after a couple of weeks
> Nothing we can do about it
> 
> Same thing will happen here. Now gun lovers will have a new record to try to beat next time
Click to expand...


You have yet to explain how making it near impossible for me to get a gun as a law abiding citizen stops this guy from doing what he did.

To be fair we don't know how he got his weapons for this yet, so the discussion is moot.


----------



## Eloy

Peach said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people care. It goes toward profiling. And we both have a pretty good idea what side of the aisle he comes from. If you don’t... stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Tim McVeigh? That side of the aisle? Yeah, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McVeigh was a leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No far, far, far right wing; beyond American conservatism by light years.
> 
> The chief guidebook for Christian Identity eschatology is "The Turner Diaries" written by William Pierce under the pseudonym Andrew MacDonald. The book is a fictional account of the "day of judgment" for which Identity adherents are preparing. Here's a summary of the book by Joel Dyer, author of "Harvest of Rage: Why Oklahoma City is Only the Beginning" (1997) – by far the best explanation in print for what led to the bombing of the Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City:
Click to expand...

Mudwhistle is normally a trustworthy poster.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

theHawk said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steven Paddock, the other guy missing, scary looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly a "white guy".
Click to expand...


Clearly an attempt to set a narrative.


----------



## waltky

Why didn't she go to the police?...




*Las Vegas shooting: 'YOU'RE ALL GOING TO DIE' – SHOCK WARNING 45 minutes before attack*
_Mon, Oct 2, 2017 | A LAS VEGAS shooting witness was reportedly warned that everyone at the Route 91 music festival was “going to die” 45 minutes before the attack near the Mandalay Bay hotel._


> More than 50 people were killed and over 200 more injured after the Las Vegas shooting, according to Las Vegas police.  Chilling video has emerged showing the moment gunshots ring out during the busy music festival, cutting short Jason Aldean’s appearance as the packed out audience escaped the shooter in terror.  Joseph Lombardo, the sheriff of Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department, confirmed the shooter, Stephen Paddock, had been killed by police, adding his companion Marilou Danley remains at large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas shooting witness video latest news​
> One woman, who was at the Route 91 music event, claimed an unidentified woman had told other concert-goers they were “all going to die” after pushing her way to the front of the venue.  The witness, 21, told local news: “She had been messing with a lady in front of her and telling her she was going to die, that we were all going to die.  “They escorted her out to make her stop messing around with all the other people, but none of us knew it was going to be serious.”  She described the lady as Hispanic. The lady was escorted from the venue along with a man.  The unnamed witness, who was attending the event on her 21st birthday, described the pair as short, both around 5 ft 5ins to 5ft 6ins tall, and looked like “everyday people”.  She added she and her friends had just made it back to their hotel room when the gunfire started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concert-goers were forced to flee after the gunman opened fire​
> Marilou Danley, a person of interest in the Las Vegas Police investigation, was said to be an Asian woman and approximately 4ft 11ins in height.  Mr Lombardo said: “We have not located her at this time ad we are invested in talking to her for follow-up.”  There is no confirmed police link to the eyewitnesses' claim and Marilou Danley.  Ms Danley and her vehicle has now been located by the police.  Police are also looking for two cars, a Hyundai Tuscon B40 with Nevada plate 114B40 and a Chrysler Pacific Touring with the licence plate 19D401.  Both vehicles are registered to the suspect located the Las Vegas hotel.  The attack is now the deadliest shooting in US history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People run for cover at the Route 91 Harvest country music festival​
> The massacre surpasses the Orlando shooting at the Pulse nightclub in June 2016 when 49 people were killed.  Mr Lombardo confirmed one of the victims was an off-duty police officer who worked for the Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department.  Another one of the department’s officers is in a critical condition, the Sherriff added he expects the investigation to be long and protracted.  Mr Lombardo said: "We are looking at in excess of 50 individuals dead and over 200 individuals injured ... Obviously, this is a tragic incident and one that we have never experienced in this valley. My condolences go out to the loved ones.  “That number for family and friends to get an update on loved ones is 1866 535 5654.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooting is now the deadliest in US history​
> While discussing the suspect, he added: “We located numerous firearms within the room that he occupied. All’s we know is that they were rifles. We are executing a search warrant on the room.We have officers at his residence, and we will be executing a search warrant there also shortly.  “It is going to be a long and tedious investigation. We are bringing in all the resources of the FBI to assist us in this investigation, in particular to their victim witness advocates and their CSI folks to help us process the scene and ensure that we are getting all the evidence that we can possibly obtain.”
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: 'YOU'RE ALL GOING TO DIE' – SHOCK WARNING 45 minutes before attack


----------



## martybegan

Mac1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand your point, this could be too big for him to get away with that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Sandy Hook massacre of 30 mostly six year old children, we professed outrage and then shrugged it off after a couple of weeks
> Nothing we can do about it
> 
> Same thing will happen here. Now gun lovers will have a new record to try to beat next time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't argue.  We might be beyond any event that causes us to get past our divisions for any meaningful period of time.
> .
Click to expand...


The main issue is the gun controllers go for blanket solutions to targeted problems. The issue is the mentally ill having access to weapons so their solution is to make it harder for everyone to get firearms, even the mentally competent. 

The main hang up is a complete lack of trust from gun rights people with regards to gun control people. We know they really want nothing but law enforcement and the government to be only legally armed people, they just won't admit it.


----------



## TemplarKormac

rightwinger said:


> In the Sandy Hook massacre of 30 mostly six year old children, we professed outrage and then shrugged it off after a couple of weeks Nothing we can do about it.
> 
> Same thing will happen here. *Now gun lovers will have a new record to try to beat next time.*



What an utterly tasteless thing to say. Hold your tongue. 

Painting all gun owners and pro 2nd Amendment people in the same stripe as this murderer/coward?

I have very little respect for people who paint with broad brushes. Welcome to the club, asshole.


----------



## mdk

I feel foolish for reading this entire shit show of a thread.


----------



## Rustic

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever hear of bombs? Are you that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No bombs in this attack, dope.
> The cartoon shows physical attacks. Not bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bombs aren't physical attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cartoon I responded to did not feature bombs, dope.
Click to expand...

bombs are the preferred method of mass killings in the world...


----------



## rightwinger

TemplarKormac said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> 
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you ignore the mental health of the shooter. Had he been caught, those weapons would not have been used to kill anyone. That requires the hand of a cognizant (mentally unstable or otherwise) to use these weapons in that way. The weapons just don't animate themselves and start killing people.
> 
> Eh, perhaps I made a mistake logging on this morning... for I am being drawn into the politics of the matter.
Click to expand...


Look...This is America

We do everything possible to ensure that someone planning a massacre has access to the best weapons and ammo possible. We don't want to inconvenience mass shooters

As to arming crazy people? We did nothing after the Sandy Hook shooter gunned down six year olds. Background checks?  Sharing information on the mentally unstable? Restricting high capacity magazines?

Too inconvenient for gun owners


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Vastator said:


> View attachment 152334 Married to woman person of interest is Daniel Geary. Here’s a snapshot from his Facebook page.




That's not his name, retard.


----------



## JoeB131

andaronjim said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell Joe he is just like you.
> s.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

So you keep repeating non-credible stories to boost your point? 

But to the point, here you have another case of a mentally unstable man being able to acquire at least 10 weapons, and kill 50 people, injure 400 others... because, um, Founding Fathers or something.


----------



## TemplarKormac

mdk said:


> I feel foolish for reading this entire shit show of a thread.


You and me both. 

I'm going to go try to keep down some breakfast. I'm already sick to my stomach at what I've seen this morning...


----------



## Mac1958

martybegan said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand your point, this could be too big for him to get away with that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Sandy Hook massacre of 30 mostly six year old children, we professed outrage and then shrugged it off after a couple of weeks
> Nothing we can do about it
> 
> Same thing will happen here. Now gun lovers will have a new record to try to beat next time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't argue.  We might be beyond any event that causes us to get past our divisions for any meaningful period of time.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main issue is the gun controllers go for blanket solutions to targeted problems. The issue is the mentally ill having access to weapons so their solution is to make it harder for everyone to get firearms, even the mentally competent.
> 
> The main hang up is a complete lack of trust from gun rights people with regards to gun control people. We know they really want nothing but law enforcement and the government to be only legally armed people, they just won't admit it.
Click to expand...

Well, there is one more issue, and that is the types of firearms people have access to.

This guy was using automatic weapons.  One shot at a time would not have done this.
.


----------



## Rustic

People


rightwinger said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> 
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you ignore the mental health of the shooter. Had he been caught, those weapons would not have been used to kill anyone. That requires the hand of a cognizant (mentally unstable or otherwise) to use these weapons in that way. The weapons just don't animate themselves and start killing people.
> 
> Eh, perhaps I made a mistake logging on this morning... for I am being drawn into the politics of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look...This is America
> 
> We do everything possible to ensure that someone planning a massacre has access to the best weapons and ammo possible. We don't want to inconvenience mass shooters
> 
> As to arming crazy people? We did nothing after the Sandy Hook shooter gunned down six year olds. Background checks?  Sharing information on the mentally unstable? Restricting high capacity magazines?
> 
> Too inconvenient for gun owners
Click to expand...

People kill people not firearms...


----------



## JoeB131

Eloy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people in America are mentally unstable.
Click to expand...


And every last one of them can buy a gun if they want to.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Eloy said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's near-guaranteed that this goober has a note in a police blotter somewhere, and fell through the cracks as they all seem to do in our current system.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 in 3 Americans gave police records. I would take those odds over the Grand National.
Click to expand...

Are you including the 74 million children in this country?

150 million women?


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it



then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons. 

This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.


----------



## Rustic

Mac1958 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand your point, this could be too big for him to get away with that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Sandy Hook massacre of 30 mostly six year old children, we professed outrage and then shrugged it off after a couple of weeks
> Nothing we can do about it
> 
> Same thing will happen here. Now gun lovers will have a new record to try to beat next time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't argue.  We might be beyond any event that causes us to get past our divisions for any meaningful period of time.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main issue is the gun controllers go for blanket solutions to targeted problems. The issue is the mentally ill having access to weapons so their solution is to make it harder for everyone to get firearms, even the mentally competent.
> 
> The main hang up is a complete lack of trust from gun rights people with regards to gun control people. We know they really want nothing but law enforcement and the government to be only legally armed people, they just won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there is one more issue, and that is the types of firearms people have access to.
> 
> This guy was using automatic weapons.  One shot at a time would not have done this.
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

andaronjim said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again who are You?
> 
> First off you do not dictate what I can write on this board!
> 
> What part of that can you not understand?
> 
> Second, CNM introduce toddlers deaths into the conversation and I pointed out many toddlers die in accidents with autos than firearms which hit a nerve with you because you hate reality.
> 
> Finally, you responded to me acting like you can force me to write what you want but then ignore the fact the thread is still about mass shooting in Vegas and not Mass shootings across America.
> 
> So stop telling me what I can and can not write when it was your side that introduce toddlers deaths in a mass shooting thread in Vegas!
> 
> In fact this thread is not about changing laws either so you should tell others to stop changing the damn subject and if not well then fuck off!
> 
> 
> 
> Your point is a good one.  Toddlers die in cars, people die in cars and no one is calling for a ban on cars.  The bottom line is people kill people - not cars, guns, etc. In the right hands there is no danger.  Whenever there is a shooting, you'll always find some people looking for a reason to demand that our 2nd Amendment rights be removed.  There are communist nations which would love to see America disarmed.  NK, China, Russia among others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personal responsibility is something the progressives hate.
> 
> Those like the one dictating what I should write demand guns should be banned because too many people die at the hands of firearms but introduce facts against the or argument and then proof they want to discuss something else.
> 
> Banning firearms will not stop terrorist, criminals or rogue governments and disarming the public so someone can pretend they are safe is never the answer.
> 
> It amazes me how when their argument is blown to pieces they want rules but when they change the subject the rules do not matter.
> 
> In the end the posters calling for the banning of firearms are the ones that do not live here ( usually ) and have no clue what the requirements are to obtain firearms in each state.
> 
> They have no clue what it take to repeal an amendment of the Constitution and it could take decades to get States approval.
> 
> So in the end all we are doing is arguing with individuals that have no clue about this country or the fact that it is the third largest populated nation in the world, so yeah people will die!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very well said, Bruce.   I could not have said it better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Americans are personally responsible for allowing their country to be awash with firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that Americans who voted for Obama twice and allowed him to stir up the violent masses should be shot for treason.  Care to continue..
Click to expand...

I voted for Former President Obama twice....I live in San Diego....you are welcome to come here to see me.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand your point, this could be too big for him to get away with that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The weekly gun carnage is mostly in our inner cities. These events are tragic and make a big splash on the nightly news, but statistically they are extremely rare considering the amount of people who own guns and the amount of crazy people we have in this country.
> 
> And we still don't know what type of weapon he used, how he got it, who he actually is, and how the people died and got hurt. (Did some die from the stampede after the shooting started or were they all shot?)
> 
> Until we know all that we can't begin to figure out what happened, why it happened, and what to do about it.
Click to expand...


Nothing to see here people....move along

Gunning down 50-60 people is statistically irrelevant when we have 8500 murdered each year
Go back to complaining about NFL players kneeling and forget about doing anything about guns


----------



## martybegan

Mac1958 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand your point, this could be too big for him to get away with that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Sandy Hook massacre of 30 mostly six year old children, we professed outrage and then shrugged it off after a couple of weeks
> Nothing we can do about it
> 
> Same thing will happen here. Now gun lovers will have a new record to try to beat next time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't argue.  We might be beyond any event that causes us to get past our divisions for any meaningful period of time.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main issue is the gun controllers go for blanket solutions to targeted problems. The issue is the mentally ill having access to weapons so their solution is to make it harder for everyone to get firearms, even the mentally competent.
> 
> The main hang up is a complete lack of trust from gun rights people with regards to gun control people. We know they really want nothing but law enforcement and the government to be only legally armed people, they just won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there is one more issue, and that is the types of firearms people have access to.
> 
> This guy was using automatic weapons.  One shot at a time would not have done this.
> .
Click to expand...


Automatic weapons are already highly restricted, if this guy was able to go full rock and roll the gun was probably illegal or heavily modified from a legal weapon. 

and we still don't know exactly what he was using and how much time he had to do it. We also don't know if all the casualties were shooting casualties or crowd-crush casualties. 

And as I have stated in other posts we can talk about certain restrictions when NYC stops making me wait 3-6 months and pay $700 in fees for a license to keep a revolver in my own apartment.


----------



## LoneLaugher

TemplarKormac said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will, no doubt, ultimately end up in a discussion on what can be done about guns, as it should.
> 
> Meanwhile, let's hope for the best for the families of the dead, and that no more of the wounded die, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A personal warning: Woe to any liberal or conservative who tries to politicize this. Whether for or against gun control, this is not the time or place for that crap. There are bodies still laying there lifeless on the ground. Honestly.
> 
> Now with my commentary. I am beyond appalled. This was the first thing I woke up to on the news this morning. Safe it to say I am not happy. I agree with you Mac, we need to pray no more people perish from this massacre.
Click to expand...


What do you mean by that warning? You have pals here who have already done what you want against. Go to it, tough guy.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Eloy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people in America are mentally unstable.
Click to expand...

By whose standard.

Link!


----------



## mdk

TemplarKormac said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel foolish for reading this entire shit show of a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both.
> 
> I'm going to go try to keep down some breakfast. I'm already sick to my stomach at what I've seen this morning...
Click to expand...


You could measure the amount of empathy and concern for the victims/their families with a salt spoon. Ghoulish bastards.


----------



## Mac1958

Rustic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand your point, this could be too big for him to get away with that.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Sandy Hook massacre of 30 mostly six year old children, we professed outrage and then shrugged it off after a couple of weeks
> Nothing we can do about it
> 
> Same thing will happen here. Now gun lovers will have a new record to try to beat next time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't argue.  We might be beyond any event that causes us to get past our divisions for any meaningful period of time.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main issue is the gun controllers go for blanket solutions to targeted problems. The issue is the mentally ill having access to weapons so their solution is to make it harder for everyone to get firearms, even the mentally competent.
> 
> The main hang up is a complete lack of trust from gun rights people with regards to gun control people. We know they really want nothing but law enforcement and the government to be only legally armed people, they just won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there is one more issue, and that is the types of firearms people have access to.
> 
> This guy was using automatic weapons.  One shot at a time would not have done this.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Is this the guy?
.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand your point, this could be too big for him to get away with that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The weekly gun carnage is mostly in our inner cities. These events are tragic and make a big splash on the nightly news, but statistically they are extremely rare considering the amount of people who own guns and the amount of crazy people we have in this country.
> 
> And we still don't know what type of weapon he used, how he got it, who he actually is, and how the people died and got hurt. (Did some die from the stampede after the shooting started or were they all shot?)
> 
> Until we know all that we can't begin to figure out what happened, why it happened, and what to do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here people....move along
> 
> Gunning down 50-60 people is statistically irrelevant when we have 8500 murdered each year
> Go back to complaining about NFL players kneeling and forget about doing anything about guns
Click to expand...


Nothing like having my point stretched by an inconsiderate jag-off.

This is a terrible event, but the same terrible life loss is happening every month or so in our inner cities.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

frigidweirdo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again?
> 
> 
> Who wants to bet it's a man?
Click to expand...


Great point- only women should be allowed to own guns.


----------



## Rustic

Rustic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand your point, this could be too big for him to get away with that.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Sandy Hook massacre of 30 mostly six year old children, we professed outrage and then shrugged it off after a couple of weeks
> Nothing we can do about it
> 
> Same thing will happen here. Now gun lovers will have a new record to try to beat next time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't argue.  We might be beyond any event that causes us to get past our divisions for any meaningful period of time.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main issue is the gun controllers go for blanket solutions to targeted problems. The issue is the mentally ill having access to weapons so their solution is to make it harder for everyone to get firearms, even the mentally competent.
> 
> The main hang up is a complete lack of trust from gun rights people with regards to gun control people. We know they really want nothing but law enforcement and the government to be only legally armed people, they just won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there is one more issue, and that is the types of firearms people have access to.
> 
> This guy was using automatic weapons.  One shot at a time would not have done this.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Eloy said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  What a fool you are, Geaux. I have several guns, long and hand guns. Only the two from Italy, replicas of Civil War era handguns, were there ever any papers filled out. The others were obtained from private individuals. None of them are fast firing assault weapons. And, yes, I have used a gun in self defense. A single shot 12 gauge. Was completely adequate. No need for assault weapons in private hands.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what a military grade weapon is... over the counter A.R. 15's are not military grade. Jack weed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a liberal this is a Military Grade weapon Ruger 10/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, most of us have grown up and no longer play war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IS that because you are a Pajama Boy?  Must piss you off that there are still REAL men in the United States?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been few real men in the USA since LIFE magazine cost 10¢.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
Click to expand...

It is not easy converting in a semi automatic to auto… Of course she would not know that though. LOL


----------



## Marion Morrison

waltky said:


> Why didn't she go to the police?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Las Vegas shooting: 'YOU'RE ALL GOING TO DIE' – SHOCK WARNING 45 minutes before attack*
> _Mon, Oct 2, 2017 | A LAS VEGAS shooting witness was reportedly warned that everyone at the Route 91 music festival was “going to die” 45 minutes before the attack near the Mandalay Bay hotel._
> 
> 
> 
> More than 50 people were killed and over 200 more injured after the Las Vegas shooting, according to Las Vegas police.  Chilling video has emerged showing the moment gunshots ring out during the busy music festival, cutting short Jason Aldean’s appearance as the packed out audience escaped the shooter in terror.  Joseph Lombardo, the sheriff of Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department, confirmed the shooter, Stephen Paddock, had been killed by police, adding his companion Marilou Danley remains at large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas shooting witness video latest news​
> One woman, who was at the Route 91 music event, claimed an unidentified woman had told other concert-goers they were “all going to die” after pushing her way to the front of the venue.  The witness, 21, told local news: “She had been messing with a lady in front of her and telling her she was going to die, that we were all going to die.  “They escorted her out to make her stop messing around with all the other people, but none of us knew it was going to be serious.”  She described the lady as Hispanic. The lady was escorted from the venue along with a man.  The unnamed witness, who was attending the event on her 21st birthday, described the pair as short, both around 5 ft 5ins to 5ft 6ins tall, and looked like “everyday people”.  She added she and her friends had just made it back to their hotel room when the gunfire started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concert-goers were forced to flee after the gunman opened fire​
> Marilou Danley, a person of interest in the Las Vegas Police investigation, was said to be an Asian woman and approximately 4ft 11ins in height.  Mr Lombardo said: “We have not located her at this time ad we are invested in talking to her for follow-up.”  There is no confirmed police link to the eyewitnesses' claim and Marilou Danley.  Ms Danley and her vehicle has now been located by the police.  Police are also looking for two cars, a Hyundai Tuscon B40 with Nevada plate 114B40 and a Chrysler Pacific Touring with the licence plate 19D401.  Both vehicles are registered to the suspect located the Las Vegas hotel.  The attack is now the deadliest shooting in US history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People run for cover at the Route 91 Harvest country music festival​
> The massacre surpasses the Orlando shooting at the Pulse nightclub in June 2016 when 49 people were killed.  Mr Lombardo confirmed one of the victims was an off-duty police officer who worked for the Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department.  Another one of the department’s officers is in a critical condition, the Sherriff added he expects the investigation to be long and protracted.  Mr Lombardo said: "We are looking at in excess of 50 individuals dead and over 200 individuals injured ... Obviously, this is a tragic incident and one that we have never experienced in this valley. My condolences go out to the loved ones.  “That number for family and friends to get an update on loved ones is 1866 535 5654.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooting is now the deadliest in US history​
> While discussing the suspect, he added: “We located numerous firearms within the room that he occupied. All’s we know is that they were rifles. We are executing a search warrant on the room.We have officers at his residence, and we will be executing a search warrant there also shortly.  “It is going to be a long and tedious investigation. We are bringing in all the resources of the FBI to assist us in this investigation, in particular to their victim witness advocates and their CSI folks to help us process the scene and ensure that we are getting all the evidence that we can possibly obtain.”
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: 'YOU'RE ALL GOING TO DIE' – SHOCK WARNING 45 minutes before attack
Click to expand...



Not going to the police smacks of being complicit.


----------



## Mac1958

martybegan said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand your point, this could be too big for him to get away with that.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Sandy Hook massacre of 30 mostly six year old children, we professed outrage and then shrugged it off after a couple of weeks
> Nothing we can do about it
> 
> Same thing will happen here. Now gun lovers will have a new record to try to beat next time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't argue.  We might be beyond any event that causes us to get past our divisions for any meaningful period of time.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main issue is the gun controllers go for blanket solutions to targeted problems. The issue is the mentally ill having access to weapons so their solution is to make it harder for everyone to get firearms, even the mentally competent.
> 
> The main hang up is a complete lack of trust from gun rights people with regards to gun control people. We know they really want nothing but law enforcement and the government to be only legally armed people, they just won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there is one more issue, and that is the types of firearms people have access to.
> 
> This guy was using automatic weapons.  One shot at a time would not have done this.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are already highly restricted, if this guy was able to go full rock and roll the gun was probably illegal or heavily modified from a legal weapon.
> 
> and we still don't know exactly what he was using and how much time he had to do it. We also don't know if all the casualties were shooting casualties or crowd-crush casualties.
> 
> And as I have stated in other posts we can talk about certain restrictions when NYC stops making me wait 3-6 months and pay $700 in fees for a license to keep a revolver in my own apartment.
Click to expand...

Like most other regulatory issues, it could easily be that we go too far on some and not nearly far enough on others.  These things are almost always tossed into existence in a sloppy, haphazard way as it is.  I can tell you that's sure as hell how it is in the financial industry.

That's why a more comprehensive discussion is needed, and do you think we're capable of that right now, or within light years of it?  I don't.
.


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand your point, this could be too big for him to get away with that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The weekly gun carnage is mostly in our inner cities. These events are tragic and make a big splash on the nightly news, but statistically they are extremely rare considering the amount of people who own guns and the amount of crazy people we have in this country.
> 
> And we still don't know what type of weapon he used, how he got it, who he actually is, and how the people died and got hurt. (Did some die from the stampede after the shooting started or were they all shot?)
> 
> Until we know all that we can't begin to figure out what happened, why it happened, and what to do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here people....move along
> 
> Gunning down 50-60 people is statistically irrelevant when we have 8500 murdered each year
> Go back to complaining about NFL players kneeling and forget about doing anything about guns
Click to expand...

In the grand scheme of things we have much bigger fish to fry...
2017 Real Time Death Statistics in America


----------



## Vastator

Hutch Starskey said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152334 Married to woman person of interest is Daniel Geary. Here’s a snapshot from his Facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not his name, retard.
Click to expand...

Not the shooter...  The husband of the woman who was reported as a person of interest.  And that is the name reported by the media.  Take it up with them,  if you object...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

DigitalDrifter said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever this shooter was, he was a piece of shit.  No matter if he was a "Trump supporter" or "a Bernie guy".  I'm willing to bet he was on the radar for being a nutcase, but in America nutcases are allowed to be free instead of being locked up for everyone's safety.  We need to make some big changes to keep people safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going forward, it's going to be practically a strip search to attend an event such as this.
Click to expand...

In this case the shooter was in a Hotel window 32 stories up  shooting down at concert goers ...the guy was not in attendance at the concert ...


----------



## Rustic

Mac1958 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Sandy Hook massacre of 30 mostly six year old children, we professed outrage and then shrugged it off after a couple of weeks
> Nothing we can do about it
> 
> Same thing will happen here. Now gun lovers will have a new record to try to beat next time
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue.  We might be beyond any event that causes us to get past our divisions for any meaningful period of time.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main issue is the gun controllers go for blanket solutions to targeted problems. The issue is the mentally ill having access to weapons so their solution is to make it harder for everyone to get firearms, even the mentally competent.
> 
> The main hang up is a complete lack of trust from gun rights people with regards to gun control people. We know they really want nothing but law enforcement and the government to be only legally armed people, they just won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there is one more issue, and that is the types of firearms people have access to.
> 
> This guy was using automatic weapons.  One shot at a time would not have done this.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this the guy?
> .
Click to expand...

Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Eloy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  What a fool you are, Geaux. I have several guns, long and hand guns. Only the two from Italy, replicas of Civil War era handguns, were there ever any papers filled out. The others were obtained from private individuals. None of them are fast firing assault weapons. And, yes, I have used a gun in self defense. A single shot 12 gauge. Was completely adequate. No need for assault weapons in private hands.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue what a military grade weapon is... over the counter A.R. 15's are not military grade. Jack weed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a liberal this is a Military Grade weapon Ruger 10/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, most of us have grown up and no longer play war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own two shotguns here in the State of Texas and never once do I consider them as toys but for hunting and land protection.
> 
> So I do not get where you believe every gun owner is playing war, but then again you do not live in the states so your knowledge of the rural American society is limited to TV series, Huff, and fictional movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where I live, we do not need firearms for land protection. We have an army.
Click to expand...

Congratulations.

We have 2.

One. A standing Army and 2. A citizen army. Just in case.


----------



## NYcarbineer

theHawk said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever this shooter was, he was a piece of shit.  No matter if he was a "Trump supporter" or "a Bernie guy".  I'm willing to bet he was on the radar for being a nutcase, but in America nutcases are allowed to be free instead of being locked up for everyone's safety.  We need to make some big changes to keep people safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going forward, it's going to be practically a strip search to attend an event such as this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or we can just round up and deport/imprison terrorist types: ANTIFA, BLM, ISIS ect.
Click to expand...


Do you think that sort of a sweep will pick up white retired guys who hang out in Vegas, gamble, and go to shows?


----------



## Mac1958

Rustic said:


> ... firearms do not kill people people kill people


I'm pretty sure this people was using machine guns.
.


----------



## rightwinger

TemplarKormac said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Sandy Hook massacre of 30 mostly six year old children, we professed outrage and then shrugged it off after a couple of weeks Nothing we can do about it.
> 
> Same thing will happen here. *Now gun lovers will have a new record to try to beat next time.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an utterly tasteless thing to say. Hold your tongue.
> 
> Painting all gun owners and pro 2nd Amendment people in the same stripe as this murderer/coward?
> 
> I have very little respect for people who paint with broad brushes. Welcome to the club, asshole.
Click to expand...


It is the America we live in

We are willing to put up with an occasional massacre just so long as we don't inconvenience our gun owners. Next guy who wants to break the record and go out in a blaze of glory will have ready access to the best weapons and ammo he can afford.

But does anyone really care?  We didn't care about a massacre of 30 six year old first graders. Why should we care about 50-60 dead country music fans?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Rustic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue.  We might be beyond any event that causes us to get past our divisions for any meaningful period of time.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue is the gun controllers go for blanket solutions to targeted problems. The issue is the mentally ill having access to weapons so their solution is to make it harder for everyone to get firearms, even the mentally competent.
> 
> The main hang up is a complete lack of trust from gun rights people with regards to gun control people. We know they really want nothing but law enforcement and the government to be only legally armed people, they just won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there is one more issue, and that is the types of firearms people have access to.
> 
> This guy was using automatic weapons.  One shot at a time would not have done this.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this the guy?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people
Click to expand...


Then you support people control over gun control?

Such as not allowing felons to buy guns?


----------



## martybegan

Mac1958 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Sandy Hook massacre of 30 mostly six year old children, we professed outrage and then shrugged it off after a couple of weeks
> Nothing we can do about it
> 
> Same thing will happen here. Now gun lovers will have a new record to try to beat next time
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue.  We might be beyond any event that causes us to get past our divisions for any meaningful period of time.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main issue is the gun controllers go for blanket solutions to targeted problems. The issue is the mentally ill having access to weapons so their solution is to make it harder for everyone to get firearms, even the mentally competent.
> 
> The main hang up is a complete lack of trust from gun rights people with regards to gun control people. We know they really want nothing but law enforcement and the government to be only legally armed people, they just won't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there is one more issue, and that is the types of firearms people have access to.
> 
> This guy was using automatic weapons.  One shot at a time would not have done this.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are already highly restricted, if this guy was able to go full rock and roll the gun was probably illegal or heavily modified from a legal weapon.
> 
> and we still don't know exactly what he was using and how much time he had to do it. We also don't know if all the casualties were shooting casualties or crowd-crush casualties.
> 
> And as I have stated in other posts we can talk about certain restrictions when NYC stops making me wait 3-6 months and pay $700 in fees for a license to keep a revolver in my own apartment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like most other regulatory issues, it could easily be that we go too far on some and not nearly far enough on others.  These things are almost always tossed into existence in a sloppy, haphazard way as it is.  I can tell you that's sure as hell how it is in the financial industry.
> 
> That's why a more comprehensive discussion is needed, and do you think we're capable of that right now, or within light years of it?  I don't.
> .
Click to expand...


Again, have to wait and see how the guy got his guns, and what guns he used.


----------



## Brain357

Only in the USA do we regularly have events like this.  Thanks gun culture.

Pray for the wounded.


----------



## Rustic

Mac1958 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this people was using machine guns.
> .
Click to expand...

So you're saying the firearms control people?


----------



## TNHarley

I wish this thread was in the FZ so i could STFU 98% of these posts. lol
Fucking hacks


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Sandy Hook massacre of 30 mostly six year old children, we professed outrage and then shrugged it off after a couple of weeks Nothing we can do about it.
> 
> Same thing will happen here. *Now gun lovers will have a new record to try to beat next time.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an utterly tasteless thing to say. Hold your tongue.
> 
> Painting all gun owners and pro 2nd Amendment people in the same stripe as this murderer/coward?
> 
> I have very little respect for people who paint with broad brushes. Welcome to the club, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the America we live in
> 
> We are willing to put up with an occasional massacre just so long as we don't inconvenience our gun owners. Next guy who wants to break the record and go out in a blaze of glory will have ready access to the best weapons and ammo he can afford.
> 
> But does anyone really care?  We didn't care about a massacre of 30 six year old first graders. Why should we care about 50-60 dead country music fans?
Click to expand...

this guy was a Bernie Sanders supporter was he not?


----------



## Mac1958

Rustic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this people was using machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying the firearms control people?
Click to expand...

Nope.  This guy used a machine gun to carry out his task.  A Super Soaker probably wouldn't have cut it.
.


----------



## Rustic

NYcarbineer said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue is the gun controllers go for blanket solutions to targeted problems. The issue is the mentally ill having access to weapons so their solution is to make it harder for everyone to get firearms, even the mentally competent.
> 
> The main hang up is a complete lack of trust from gun rights people with regards to gun control people. We know they really want nothing but law enforcement and the government to be only legally armed people, they just won't admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is one more issue, and that is the types of firearms people have access to.
> 
> This guy was using automatic weapons.  One shot at a time would not have done this.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this the guy?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you support people control over gun control?
> 
> Such as not allowing felons to buy guns?
Click to expand...

Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Eloy said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Americans are personally responsible for allowing their country to be awash with firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes.  We have a constitution.
> 
> Though gun crimes are horrific, they are not even a blip in the total numbers of guns and gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Las Vegas murderer was a regular owner before last night I wager. That is no consolation to the Las Vegas festival goers or their families.
Click to expand...


Yep, he was a good guy with a gun until he wasn't.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Theowl32 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said they couldn't tell if it was machine gun or helicopter. Hell, I could tell! That was a machine gun. Period. Not buts about it. I heard helicopter too but it sure doesn't sound like what I just heard. And if they were holed up in a motel room at the casino..they had plenty of targets being on the 29nd floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes little sense as far as hotel room window. I have never seen a window in any hotel room that can be opened.....especially in Vegas.
> 
> Although all reports are saying it was from a hotel room window. Just does not make sense.
Click to expand...


It has been reported He broke the window.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Only in the USA do we regularly have events like this.  Thanks gun culture.
> 
> Pray for the wounded.


There are worse things than dying, like living in a country that has no freedom in individuality…


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again banning of firearms is never going to happen.
> 
> Majority of Democrats and Republicans support legal ownership of firearms.
> 
> The requirement for ownership veries from state to state and some require more than others but citizens are allow to own a firearm because of the Second Amendment!
> 
> Also the requirement to repeal the Second Amendment is tougher than you think.
> 
> Not only do you need a Super Majority in the Senate you also need a Super Majority with the States and that is not happening!
> 
> So what part of banning firearms is not happening is too hard for You?
> 
> In the end you keep on writing like you know how this could happen without understanding the laws and requirements of this Nation!
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe repealing the 2nd Amendment would be easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s impossible, unrealistic, and wouldn’t solve this problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the first two parts of your statement but not the third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearm confiscation would result in millions of people on both sides dying… Dip shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language or your arguments will not be refuted by me. Turning in firearms did not result in mass murders in Australia.
Click to expand...

Um...

We won't be turning them in.

Millions will die.


----------



## bodecea

Rustic said:


> Socialist candidates like Bernie Sanders inspire violence… They should be banned


In in a fascist totalitarian world, they probably would be.   But not in America...while the Constitution still holds sway.


----------



## Brain357

Rustic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is one more issue, and that is the types of firearms people have access to.
> 
> This guy was using automatic weapons.  One shot at a time would not have done this.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this the guy?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you support people control over gun control?
> 
> Such as not allowing felons to buy guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
Click to expand...


With current laws out country is filled with mass shootings, accidental shootings, cops killing people, people killing cops regularly...

This stuff is rare with gun control.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Eloy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions.
> 
> 1) Everyone in this man's life knew he was mentally unstable.
> 2) He was still able to get guns too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and people kill people not firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way to kill a firearm is to ban it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again banning of firearms is never going to happen.
> 
> Majority of Democrats and Republicans support legal ownership of firearms.
> 
> The requirement for ownership veries from state to state and some require more than others but citizens are allow to own a firearm because of the Second Amendment!
> 
> Also the requirement to repeal the Second Amendment is tougher than you think.
> 
> Not only do you need a Super Majority in the Senate you also need a Super Majority with the States and that is not happening!
> 
> So what part of banning firearms is not happening is too hard for You?
> 
> In the end you keep on writing like you know how this could happen without understanding the laws and requirements of this Nation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not believe repealing the 2nd Amendment would be easy.
Click to expand...


So the point is moot seeing neither major political party not States will allow it to happen.

The reality is you have no clue ehat it takes to get laws and amendments changed in this country and just give your naive opinion on the matter.

You also compare America to other Countries while ignoring the mere fact only India and China out rank the U.S. in population and California population alone is larger than Canada!

So fun gun control in Countries like England, Sweden or Canada is possible because of the mere fact they have small populations and China gun contr is because of Maoism which America will never adopt.

So let cut the nonsense and also it would be wis for those not living in the states to read the laws for each state when it come to owning and how you can obtain a firearm because each state has different requirements.

Here in Texas a long rifle is legal to own without State approval but in States like Illinois and California it is different.

Also in Texas even though open carry is allow their is a permit needed and owners of properties can deny you access if you open and carry but the owner must post that open and carry is not allow on their property.

So look up the laws before commenting on a subject matter!


----------



## Rustic

Mac1958 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this people was using machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying the firearms control people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  This guy used a machine gun to carry out his task.  A Super Soaker probably wouldn't have cut it.
> .
Click to expand...

You ever hear of bombs? That's the preferred method by Muslim terrorism. 
While most likely this guy was not a Muslim, it was likely a Bernie Sanders supporter


----------



## Vastator

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand your point, this could be too big for him to get away with that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The weekly gun carnage is mostly in our inner cities. These events are tragic and make a big splash on the nightly news, but statistically they are extremely rare considering the amount of people who own guns and the amount of crazy people we have in this country.
> 
> And we still don't know what type of weapon he used, how he got it, who he actually is, and how the people died and got hurt. (Did some die from the stampede after the shooting started or were they all shot?)
> 
> Until we know all that we can't begin to figure out what happened, why it happened, and what to do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here people....move along
> 
> Gunning down 50-60 people is statistically irrelevant when we have 8500 murdered each year
> Go back to complaining about NFL players kneeling and forget about doing anything about guns
Click to expand...

Forget?  Who was thinking of doing anything about guns?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever hear of bombs? Are you that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No bombs in this attack, dope.
> The cartoon shows physical attacks. Not bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bombs aren't physical attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cartoon I responded to did not feature bombs, dope.
Click to expand...

Then obviously the meaning beyond the literal evades you


----------



## Rustic

Hutch Starskey said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Americans are personally responsible for allowing their country to be awash with firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes.  We have a constitution.
> 
> Though gun crimes are horrific, they are not even a blip in the total numbers of guns and gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Las Vegas murderer was a regular owner before last night I wager. That is no consolation to the Las Vegas festival goers or their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, he was a good guy with a gun until he wasn't.
Click to expand...

Bernie Sanders supporters are not good guys… LOL


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Gracie said:


> I mean..who is going to hear a breaking glass window in vegas? Or even pay attention? All it would take is a glass cutter and quick punch. Instant hole.



The glass was likely tempered or laminated. If tempered, it would break into thousands of small pieces; if laminated, it would be difficult to remove enough to shoot thru.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Eloy said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people care. It goes toward profiling. And we both have a pretty good idea what side of the aisle he comes from. If you don’t... stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Tim McVeigh? That side of the aisle? Yeah, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McVeigh was a leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McVeigh was not a socialist. He was a war veteran who was against the United States federal government. He hoped to inspire a revolt of gun-loving irregular militias. About as right-wing as they come.
Click to expand...


Most RW'ers don't even attempt to advance that myth.  You need to be a very special RW'er to try.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the guy?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you support people control over gun control?
> 
> Such as not allowing felons to buy guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With current laws out country is filled with mass shootings, accidental shootings, cops killing people, people killing cops regularly...
> 
> This stuff is rare with gun control.
Click to expand...

Na, current laws are not being enforced… Like criminal control.


----------



## TemplarKormac

rightwinger said:


> It is the America we live in



...except Chicago.


----------



## Mac1958

Rustic said:


> While most likely this guy was not a Muslim, it was likely a Bernie Sanders supporter


You don't know that.

Three things had to be present in that hotel room for this to happen:  Guns, bullets, and the shooter.  Take any of those elements out of the equation, and everyone is alive and healthy.

We DO know THAT.
.


----------



## Rustic

NYcarbineer said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people care. It goes toward profiling. And we both have a pretty good idea what side of the aisle he comes from. If you don’t... stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Tim McVeigh? That side of the aisle? Yeah, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McVeigh was a leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McVeigh was not a socialist. He was a war veteran who was against the United States federal government. He hoped to inspire a revolt of gun-loving irregular militias. About as right-wing as they come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most RW'ers don't even attempt to advance that myth.  You need to be a very special RW'er to try.
Click to expand...

It sounds like this guy was a Bernie Sanders supporter?


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> 
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you ignore the mental health of the shooter. Had he been caught, those weapons would not have been used to kill anyone. That requires the hand of a cognizant (mentally unstable or otherwise) to use these weapons in that way. The weapons just don't animate themselves and start killing people.
> 
> Eh, perhaps I made a mistake logging on this morning... for I am being drawn into the politics of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look...This is America
> 
> We do everything possible to ensure that someone planning a massacre has access to the best weapons and ammo possible. We don't want to inconvenience mass shooters
> 
> As to arming crazy people? We did nothing after the Sandy Hook shooter gunned down six year olds. Background checks?  Sharing information on the mentally unstable? Restricting high capacity magazines?
> 
> Too inconvenient for gun owners
Click to expand...


You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.

As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.


----------



## Correll

Geaux4it said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to you guys, there are tons of countries with 0 guns or hardly any guns....Guess what??? no mass shootings, no killings at workplaces, schooles, shopping malls, roads, households, preschools, stadiums, ect....beleive me i've lived in one for 23 years, i've never heard of someone getting killed by a gun, because simply there are none.
> It's doable ban guns completely you wont have these mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shootings are acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...



No one is forcing you to stay.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Rustic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is one more issue, and that is the types of firearms people have access to.
> 
> This guy was using automatic weapons.  One shot at a time would not have done this.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this the guy?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you support people control over gun control?
> 
> Such as not allowing felons to buy guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
Click to expand...


Current law allows felons to avoid background checks to buy guns.


----------



## Vastator

Rustic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not easy converting in a semi automatic to auto… Of course she would not know that though. LOL
Click to expand...

That reminds me...  I need to order 2 bumpfire stocks as well Thanks.


----------



## Peach

Eloy said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fully automatic machine gun, they are saying it almost sounds like a military weapon that you'd have a tripod for that is belt fed. The people were trapped in the venue as there were no exits behind them for security. What a horrible event. And what is wrong with people posting here that only see 'their team or the enemy's team' and a never ending ghoulish need to vomit a political statement out immediately. Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same haters have posted several times in the first three pages, not one of them has noted the horror of the event, had empathy for the fallen and their loved ones, and the fact that once again a gun was involved in a mass murder.  In their hateful ignorance they are using Muslims and African-Americans as scapegoats, and will deny the obvious that they racists and bigots.
> 
> BTW Mods, their comments are totally off topic and lack substance.  They arte divisive, anti patriotic and hateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the gun didn't have a mentally ill liberal(redundant statement) pulling the trigger would the gun have shot all those people?
> 
> View attachment 152343
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trigger-happy Americans are invariably right-wing haters.
Click to expand...


No, sometimes there are no politics, religion, or specific 'hated' groups behind it, thus, the WHY is not an easy answer.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
Click to expand...


It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.

If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around


----------



## Brain357

Rustic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the guy?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you support people control over gun control?
> 
> Such as not allowing felons to buy guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With current laws out country is filled with mass shootings, accidental shootings, cops killing people, people killing cops regularly...
> 
> This stuff is rare with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, current laws are not being enforced… Like criminal control.
Click to expand...


What happens here regularly is rare with gun control.  Fact.

And with more concealed carry violent crime is increasing.


----------



## Pete7469

Rustic said:


> It is not easy converting in a semi automatic to auto… Of course she would not know that though. LOL



It was not a fully automatic M4.

After seeing some of the video I would suggest it's one of those "bump fire" stocks. A full auto M4 can empty a 30 round mag in less than  a second. It sounds like a rip rather distinct rapid shots.

I could be wrong, but that's how it sounded to me. I hope all the survivors recover quickly.

Someone who knew what they were doing would have killed a lot more people in the hour that asshole apparently had before he was taken out.


----------



## Theowl32

BuckToothMoron said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said they couldn't tell if it was machine gun or helicopter. Hell, I could tell! That was a machine gun. Period. Not buts about it. I heard helicopter too but it sure doesn't sound like what I just heard. And if they were holed up in a motel room at the casino..they had plenty of targets being on the 29nd floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes little sense as far as hotel room window. I have never seen a window in any hotel room that can be opened.....especially in Vegas.
> 
> Although all reports are saying it was from a hotel room window. Just does not make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has been reported He broke the window.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I read that. You have to really make an effort to break those windows. I am willing to bet people will come forward to say they heard massive banging. 

I have been in those hotels (not Mandalay) and those windows are bulletproof sturdy windows made so they really are not suppose to be broken. 

Strange.


----------



## Brain357

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
Click to expand...


A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people control over gun control?
> 
> Such as not allowing felons to buy guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With current laws out country is filled with mass shootings, accidental shootings, cops killing people, people killing cops regularly...
> 
> This stuff is rare with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, current laws are not being enforced… Like criminal control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happens here regularly is rare with gun control.  Fact.
> 
> And with more concealed carry violent crime is increasing.
Click to expand...

Most violent crime in the US is done by a repeat offenders, that's why we need much stronger criminal control…


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Rustic said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> You ever hear of bombs? Are you that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No bombs in this attack, dope.
> The cartoon shows physical attacks. Not bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bombs aren't physical attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cartoon I responded to did not feature bombs, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bombs are the preferred method of mass killings in the world...
Click to expand...


Which of course has nothing to do with the cartoon or my point.


----------



## Correll

Issa said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shootings are acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the dumbest thing, this relation between some and guns. dozens of countries don't have this issue, simply because there's no easy access to guns...why can't americans give up their guns and live like many other countries live in Peace!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we don't want too, plus our Bill of Rights ensures this right
> 
> Next question
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prehistoric laws, they need to be changed so Americans can live in peace and in a civilized environment. It seems as if some want to stay in the era of the wild wild west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The laws are just fine. They need to start enforcing them
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, very outdated....guns should be banned completly. Results? less mass shootings, and shootings all together. Proof? most countries have that in place.
Click to expand...



And libs are constantly telling us, "we don't want to take you guns, why don't you believe us"?


*HEY LEFTIES, THIS IS WHY!*


----------



## MarkDuffy

Stephen Paddock: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know


----------



## NYcarbineer

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> 
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you ignore the mental health of the shooter. Had he been caught, those weapons would not have been used to kill anyone. That requires the hand of a cognizant (mentally unstable or otherwise) to use these weapons in that way. The weapons just don't animate themselves and start killing people.
> 
> Eh, perhaps I made a mistake logging on this morning... for I am being drawn into the politics of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look...This is America
> 
> We do everything possible to ensure that someone planning a massacre has access to the best weapons and ammo possible. We don't want to inconvenience mass shooters
> 
> As to arming crazy people? We did nothing after the Sandy Hook shooter gunned down six year olds. Background checks?  Sharing information on the mentally unstable? Restricting high capacity magazines?
> 
> Too inconvenient for gun owners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.
> 
> As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.
Click to expand...


His mother bought the guns, but she also took him shooting frequently.


----------



## TemplarKormac

rightwinger said:


> We didn't care about a massacre of 30 six year old first graders. Why should we care about 50-60 dead country music fans?



Um, if I didn't care, I wouldn't be in this thread making my opinion on the matter. You on the other hand, only seem to care when it plays along the narrative of your political worldviews. Why else would you be here? Goodness gracious, you guys are like clockwork. Guy with a gun offs scores of innocent people and you come preaching the ills of gun ownership and the supposed deficiencies of our current gun laws.

On a side note...

Life is life, young or old. And when that innocent life is brutally taken away, we all should care. We shouldn't politicize it either.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Rustic said:


> You ever hear of bombs? That's the preferred method by Muslim terrorism.
> While most likely this guy was not a Muslim, it was likely a Bernie Sanders supporter



How about you just shut the fuck up


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again banning of firearms is never going to happen.
> 
> Majority of Democrats and Republicans support legal ownership of firearms.
> 
> The requirement for ownership veries from state to state and some require more than others but citizens are allow to own a firearm because of the Second Amendment!
> 
> Also the requirement to repeal the Second Amendment is tougher than you think.
> 
> Not only do you need a Super Majority in the Senate you also need a Super Majority with the States and that is not happening!
> 
> So what part of banning firearms is not happening is too hard for You?
> 
> In the end you keep on writing like you know how this could happen without understanding the laws and requirements of this Nation!
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe repealing the 2nd Amendment would be easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s impossible, unrealistic, and wouldn’t solve this problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the first two parts of your statement but not the third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearm confiscation would result in millions of people on both sides dying… Dip shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language or your arguments will not be refuted by me. Turning in firearms did not result in mass murders in Australia.
Click to expand...


So what!

Australia population is a hell of a lot smaller than the U.S. and you are still allow to hunt down there, so you did not solve your damn problem still.

Also educate yourself because your argument is based on your ignorance of the law here in the states!

You don't like being called a moron then stop acting like one you wannabe dictator!


----------



## NYcarbineer

Correll said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the dumbest thing, this relation between some and guns. dozens of countries don't have this issue, simply because there's no easy access to guns...why can't americans give up their guns and live like many other countries live in Peace!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we don't want too, plus our Bill of Rights ensures this right
> 
> Next question
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prehistoric laws, they need to be changed so Americans can live in peace and in a civilized environment. It seems as if some want to stay in the era of the wild wild west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The laws are just fine. They need to start enforcing them
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, very outdated....guns should be banned completly. Results? less mass shootings, and shootings all together. Proof? most countries have that in place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And libs are constantly telling us, "we don't want to take you guns, why don't you believe us"?
> 
> 
> *HEY LEFTIES, THIS IS WHY!*
Click to expand...


You really wish to claim that person speaks for all liberals?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Americans are personally responsible for allowing their country to be awash with firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes.  We have a constitution.
> 
> Though gun crimes are horrific, they are not even a blip in the total numbers of guns and gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Las Vegas murderer was a regular owner before last night I wager. That is no consolation to the Las Vegas festival goers or their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, he was a good guy with a gun until he wasn't.
Click to expand...


And you're not a rapist until you are.

Maybe we should do something about you.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
Click to expand...

I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?


----------



## Brain357

Rustic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people control over gun control?
> 
> Such as not allowing felons to buy guns?
> 
> 
> 
> Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With current laws out country is filled with mass shootings, accidental shootings, cops killing people, people killing cops regularly...
> 
> This stuff is rare with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, current laws are not being enforced… Like criminal control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happens here regularly is rare with gun control.  Fact.
> 
> And with more concealed carry violent crime is increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most violent crime in the US is done by a repeat offenders, that's why we need much stronger criminal control…
Click to expand...


And they are all armed because our country is flooded with guns.  Fact

Our country has fullest jails in world.  Fact


----------



## Brain357

Rustic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
Click to expand...


They sure are used to kill mass people.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
Click to expand...


And was designed as such.


----------



## Skull Pilot

NYcarbineer said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the guy?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you support people control over gun control?
> 
> Such as not allowing felons to buy guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Current law allows felons to avoid background checks to buy guns.
Click to expand...

in what state is it legal for a private seller to sell to felons?


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With current laws out country is filled with mass shootings, accidental shootings, cops killing people, people killing cops regularly...
> 
> This stuff is rare with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, current laws are not being enforced… Like criminal control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happens here regularly is rare with gun control.  Fact.
> 
> And with more concealed carry violent crime is increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most violent crime in the US is done by a repeat offenders, that's why we need much stronger criminal control…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they are all armed because our country is flooded with guns.  Fact
> 
> Our country has fullest jails in world.  Fact
Click to expand...

Firearms control people?


----------



## Brain357

Skull Pilot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the guy?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you support people control over gun control?
> 
> Such as not allowing felons to buy guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Current law allows felons to avoid background checks to buy guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in what state is it legal for a private seller to sell to felons?
Click to expand...


As long as they don't know he is a felon.  I assume a felon doesn't offer that up.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
Click to expand...

People kill people no firearms


----------



## Skull Pilot

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
Click to expand...


The semi automatic rifle has been around since the middle 1800's


----------



## Brain357

Rustic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With current laws out country is filled with mass shootings, accidental shootings, cops killing people, people killing cops regularly...
> 
> This stuff is rare with gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> Na, current laws are not being enforced… Like criminal control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happens here regularly is rare with gun control.  Fact.
> 
> And with more concealed carry violent crime is increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most violent crime in the US is done by a repeat offenders, that's why we need much stronger criminal control…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they are all armed because our country is flooded with guns.  Fact
> 
> Our country has fullest jails in world.  Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms control people?
Click to expand...


Only in the USA.


----------



## Rustic

Hutch Starskey said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And was designed as such.
Click to expand...

Over the counter AR type rifles are just sporting rifles nothing more nothing less...


----------



## Skull Pilot

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people control over gun control?
> 
> Such as not allowing felons to buy guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Current law allows felons to avoid background checks to buy guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in what state is it legal for a private seller to sell to felons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as they don't know he is a felon.  I assume a felon doesn't offer that up.
Click to expand...


Still doesn't matter.
Every gun owner knows that in almost all states you are not legally allowed to sell a gun to anyone not eligible


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s impossible, unrealistic, and wouldn’t solve this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the first two parts of your statement but not the third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearm confiscation would result in millions of people on both sides dying… Dip shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language or your arguments will not be refuted by me. Turning in firearms did not result in mass murders in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think people are going to turn in their firearms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not believe American voters, especially Donald Trump's base, would support a politician who was not endorsed by the NRA.
Click to expand...


I did not vote for Trump nor am I part of the NRA but I do know here in the states you are protected by the Bill of Rights and until it is changed then discussion of gun control is moot!

Also in Australia hunters still own their firearms and if you disagree then look it up!


----------



## Correll

NYcarbineer said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we don't want too, plus our Bill of Rights ensures this right
> 
> Next question
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prehistoric laws, they need to be changed so Americans can live in peace and in a civilized environment. It seems as if some want to stay in the era of the wild wild west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The laws are just fine. They need to start enforcing them
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, very outdated....guns should be banned completly. Results? less mass shootings, and shootings all together. Proof? most countries have that in place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And libs are constantly telling us, "we don't want to take you guns, why don't you believe us"?
> 
> 
> *HEY LEFTIES, THIS IS WHY!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really wish to claim that person speaks for all liberals?
Click to expand...



Enough of them to show were you lefties really want to take "reasonable gun control".


----------



## longknife

I’m watching this on TV (both CNN and Fox) and I have to say this – I’m not surprised that something like this has happened. Or the amount of casualties.

It was only a matter of time.

Many years ago when I was a cab driver, I saw a city with a wide-open belly just waiting to be attacked – and defenseless. I actually thought it would happen on New Year’s Eve. However, this concert was an auspicious time and place.

The media is clamoring for information – more to hype their own activities than to learn exactly went on. The 24 hours news cycle at its worse. Scrambling for any and all scraps of “awesome” pictures and videos they can. Their “concern and shock:” is almost believable.

So I’m sarcastic about the media – even FoxNews.

My immediate response on waking up this morning and seeing the live reports on tv was – why did a shooter select this particular event?

A Country and Western festival with Christian values; thousands of rednecks who most likely had to be Trump supporters.

They sure as hell weren’t Antifa or BLM types.

I was shocked to learn the single (so far) shooter with a 64-year -old WASP. From Mesquite, Nevada yet. That he has an Asiatic girlfriend suggests to me that he just may be a veteran, possibly even retired from the military.

Anyone have the faintest idea what or where Mesquite is at? Take a look at your Google Map. Follow I-15 northeast out of Vegas and you will find it right thee at the Nevada/Arizona border. A glorified truck stop with large tourist trap casinos and a population that works in them.

And it’s not exactly a retirement community.

So, why was the 64-year-old living there? What took him there and what did he spend his time doing? I remember a lot of news reports about a shortage of living space for those who live and work there. Was he an old timer?

So many questions. And we will be bombarded with this for the next few days – maybe even weeks – to the loss of coverage of other events such as the tragedy in Puerto Rico and the Virgin Islands. And, a lot of politicians will be sighing in relief as the spotlight is turned away from them.

More and more and more to come.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Na, current laws are not being enforced… Like criminal control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens here regularly is rare with gun control.  Fact.
> 
> And with more concealed carry violent crime is increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most violent crime in the US is done by a repeat offenders, that's why we need much stronger criminal control…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they are all armed because our country is flooded with guns.  Fact
> 
> Our country has fullest jails in world.  Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms control people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in the USA.
Click to expand...


----------



## Brain357

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The semi automatic rifle has been around since the middle 1800's
> 
> There is nothing modern about it the .22 I had when I was 12 years old is the same as any .22 today
Click to expand...


I don't recall the ar15 in then 1800s.


----------



## Skull Pilot

NYcarbineer said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> 
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you ignore the mental health of the shooter. Had he been caught, those weapons would not have been used to kill anyone. That requires the hand of a cognizant (mentally unstable or otherwise) to use these weapons in that way. The weapons just don't animate themselves and start killing people.
> 
> Eh, perhaps I made a mistake logging on this morning... for I am being drawn into the politics of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look...This is America
> 
> We do everything possible to ensure that someone planning a massacre has access to the best weapons and ammo possible. We don't want to inconvenience mass shooters
> 
> As to arming crazy people? We did nothing after the Sandy Hook shooter gunned down six year olds. Background checks?  Sharing information on the mentally unstable? Restricting high capacity magazines?
> 
> Too inconvenient for gun owners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.
> 
> As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His mother bought the guns, but she also took him shooting frequently.
Click to expand...

And he killed her so he could take them out of the house


----------



## Brain357

Rustic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
Click to expand...


And people with easy access to guns kill more.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The semi automatic rifle has been around since the middle 1800's
> 
> There is nothing modern about it the .22 I had when I was 12 years old is the same as any .22 today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall the ar15 in then 1800s.
Click to expand...


There is nothing special about ab AR 15,
NOTHING.

It is a semiautomatic rifle just like any other


----------



## Brain357

Skull Pilot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> 
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you ignore the mental health of the shooter. Had he been caught, those weapons would not have been used to kill anyone. That requires the hand of a cognizant (mentally unstable or otherwise) to use these weapons in that way. The weapons just don't animate themselves and start killing people.
> 
> Eh, perhaps I made a mistake logging on this morning... for I am being drawn into the politics of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look...This is America
> 
> We do everything possible to ensure that someone planning a massacre has access to the best weapons and ammo possible. We don't want to inconvenience mass shooters
> 
> As to arming crazy people? We did nothing after the Sandy Hook shooter gunned down six year olds. Background checks?  Sharing information on the mentally unstable? Restricting high capacity magazines?
> 
> Too inconvenient for gun owners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.
> 
> As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His mother bought the guns, but she also took him shooting frequently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he killed her so he could take them out of the house
Click to expand...


Didn't make her safer.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Brain357 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
Click to expand...


That's the key difference. One you seem not to recognize, or are refusing to. These weapons are used, they don't animate themselves in a poltergeist simply to go kill people. They require a conscious hand.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Brain357 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people with easy access to guns kill more.
Click to expand...

HMM I have had easy access to guns my entire life who have I killed?


----------



## Brain357

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The semi automatic rifle has been around since the middle 1800's
> 
> There is nothing modern about it the .22 I had when I was 12 years old is the same as any .22 today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall the ar15 in then 1800s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing special about ab AR 15,
> NOTHING.
> 
> It is a semiautomatic rifle just like any other
Click to expand...


Sure compare it to one from the 1800s.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you ignore the mental health of the shooter. Had he been caught, those weapons would not have been used to kill anyone. That requires the hand of a cognizant (mentally unstable or otherwise) to use these weapons in that way. The weapons just don't animate themselves and start killing people.
> 
> Eh, perhaps I made a mistake logging on this morning... for I am being drawn into the politics of the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look...This is America
> 
> We do everything possible to ensure that someone planning a massacre has access to the best weapons and ammo possible. We don't want to inconvenience mass shooters
> 
> As to arming crazy people? We did nothing after the Sandy Hook shooter gunned down six year olds. Background checks?  Sharing information on the mentally unstable? Restricting high capacity magazines?
> 
> Too inconvenient for gun owners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.
> 
> As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His mother bought the guns, but she also took him shooting frequently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he killed her so he could take them out of the house
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't make her safer.
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## Brain357

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people with easy access to guns kill more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HMM I have has easy access to guns my entire life who have I killed?
Click to expand...


We have regular mass shootings.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people with easy access to guns kill more.
Click to expand...

Most firearms used in violence come from south of the border and/or are stolen... fact


----------



## Brain357

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look...This is America
> 
> We do everything possible to ensure that someone planning a massacre has access to the best weapons and ammo possible. We don't want to inconvenience mass shooters
> 
> As to arming crazy people? We did nothing after the Sandy Hook shooter gunned down six year olds. Background checks?  Sharing information on the mentally unstable? Restricting high capacity magazines?
> 
> Too inconvenient for gun owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.
> 
> As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His mother bought the guns, but she also took him shooting frequently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he killed her so he could take them out of the house
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't make her safer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


Just more death.


----------



## JoeB131

martybegan said:


> Again, have to wait and see how the guy got his guns, and what guns he used.



why would that make a difference? 

The fact is, he was able to get them. 

And my guess is, when we find out mo re about this guy, we are going to realize that he was crazy and everyone in his life knew it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Rustic said:


> Na, current laws are not being enforced… Like criminal control.





*Las Vegas gun laws: Open carry, machine guns legal *


----------



## DumpTrump

Theowl32 said:


> Liberals hoping it is a white guy....




The ONLY posts I've seen on here are Republicans claiming it's a Muslim or an ANTFA member. STFU.


----------



## Brain357

Rustic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people with easy access to guns kill more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most firearms used in violence come from south of the border and/or are stolen... fact
Click to expand...



Up to 600,000 guns are stolen every year in the US – that's one every minute


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The semi automatic rifle has been around since the middle 1800's
> 
> There is nothing modern about it the .22 I had when I was 12 years old is the same as any .22 today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall the ar15 in then 1800s.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
Click to expand...


Those that used the planes in 9/11 prove you wrong. Tim McVeigh proves you wrong. 

Hell bombings around the world prove you wrong.

Want to try again!?!


----------



## Rustic

DumpTrump said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals hoping it is a white guy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY posts I've seen on here are Republicans claiming it's a Muslim or an ANTFA member. STFU.
Click to expand...

Some in the media are saying he was a Bernie Sanders supporter?


----------



## Eaglewings

Rustic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
Click to expand...


How is it that he got a machine gun?...sounds like he had 10 of them.

.


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around



That it can be done at all is the problem.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people with easy access to guns kill more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most firearms used in violence come from south of the border and/or are stolen... fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 600,000 guns are stolen every year in the US – that's one every minute
Click to expand...

That's why we need much stronger criminal control


----------



## Rustic

Eaglewings said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that he got a machine gun?...sounds like he had 10 of them.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The question is was the guy mentally stable? After all it sounds like he was a Bernie Sanders supporter?


----------



## Dalia

Stephen Paddock has been identified as the gunman (Image: Twitter)

This is the first image of the suspected gunman who killed at least 50 people when he opened fire at a music festival in Las Vegas.

Stephen Paddock has been named as the shooter who shot dead crowds of revellers at a country music event on the city's world famous strip.


*Police says he killed himself before they reached his room on the 32nd floor of the hotel.*

As well as the 50 people confirmed dead, over 400 + others ( CNN) are injured after the gunman opened fire on music festival revellers.

First picture of shooter who opened fire on crowds from Las Vegas hotel


----------



## Skull Pilot

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people with easy access to guns kill more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HMM I have has easy access to guns my entire life who have I killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have regular mass shootings.
Click to expand...


Answer the question.

You say easy access to guns makes it more likely to kill.  More likely than what?  I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will.


That would be like me saying you having easy access to your dick makes you more likely to rape


----------



## Skull Pilot

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.
> 
> As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His mother bought the guns, but she also took him shooting frequently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he killed her so he could take them out of the house
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't make her safer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just more death.
Click to expand...

People die every day.
People have been killing people since there have been people
People will always kill people


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ever hear of bombs? Are you that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No bombs in this attack, dope.
> The cartoon shows physical attacks. Not bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bombs aren't physical attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cartoon I responded to did not feature bombs, dope.
Click to expand...


Your comment was guns could only do that amount of damage!

So you were proven wrong and now you want to change it you only meant the cartoon.

In real life if someone want to kill they will us guns, bombs, knives, bats hammers, trucks, planes and so much more but the only thing those like you focus on is the gun and not the damn individual!


----------



## MarkDuffy

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people with easy access to guns kill more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HMM I have has easy access to guns my entire life who have I killed?
Click to expand...

The English language


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That it can be done at all is the problem.
Click to expand...

Na, there's all kinds of factors involved, mainly tolerances that make it impossible to make military grade weapons out of the over-the-counter Sporting rifles.
Look it up for yourself… You watch too many hollywood movies apparently


----------



## Skull Pilot

MarkDuffy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people with easy access to guns kill more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HMM I have has easy access to guns my entire life who have I killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The English language
Click to expand...

A rare typo excuse the FUCK out of me


----------



## Rustic

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people with easy access to guns kill more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HMM I have had easy access to guns my entire life who have I killed?
Click to expand...

Yep, millions and millions of people own firearms and don't kill anybody... every day.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the first two parts of your statement but not the third.
> 
> 
> 
> Firearm confiscation would result in millions of people on both sides dying… Dip shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language or your arguments will not be refuted by me. Turning in firearms did not result in mass murders in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an idea, why dont you liberals all go to Australia and live your ultimate dream there, where only a few people have firearms and leave the rest of US alone.  The US would be made great again that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No doubt, millions and millions of people own firearms and don't shoot anybody. But a few nut jobs make progressives taking firearms from everybody is the solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be a small price to pay if every gun-lover was given a set of war video games for turning in a firearm.
Click to expand...

I'll use then for target practice.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> 
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people with easy access to guns kill more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HMM I have has easy access to guns my entire life who have I killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have regular mass shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> You say easy access to guns makes it more likely to kill.  More likely than what?  I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will.
> 
> 
> That would be like me saying you having easy access to your dick makes you more likely to rape
Click to expand...


_I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will._

That's what this terrorist's friends and family said also


----------



## Faun

DumpTrump said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals hoping it is a white guy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY posts I've seen on here are Republicans claiming it's a Muslim or an ANTFA member. STFU.
Click to expand...

Conservatism is a cult.


Wintw said:


> Death to all Muslims and Democrats.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

NYcarbineer said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever this shooter was, he was a piece of shit.  No matter if he was a "Trump supporter" or "a Bernie guy".  I'm willing to bet he was on the radar for being a nutcase, but in America nutcases are allowed to be free instead of being locked up for everyone's safety.  We need to make some big changes to keep people safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going forward, it's going to be practically a strip search to attend an event such as this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or we can just round up and deport/imprison terrorist types: ANTIFA, BLM, ISIS ect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that sort of a sweep will pick up white retired guys who hang out in Vegas, gamble, and go to shows?
Click to expand...


Nope and it will not stop the next mental midget either.


----------



## Skull Pilot

MarkDuffy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And people with easy access to guns kill more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HMM I have has easy access to guns my entire life who have I killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have regular mass shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> You say easy access to guns makes it more likely to kill.  More likely than what?  I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will.
> 
> 
> That would be like me saying you having easy access to your dick makes you more likely to rape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will._
> 
> That's what this terrorist's friends and family said also
Click to expand...


And?

It's still not proof that easy access to guns makes one more likely to kill.


----------



## Avatar4321

Any more info about the shooter?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

TNHarley said:


> I wish this thread was in the FZ so i could STFU 98% of these posts. lol
> Fucking hacks



Just sit there and look pretty damn you!


----------



## Eaglewings

Rustic said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that he got a machine gun?...sounds like he had 10 of them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is was the guy mentally stable? After all it sounds like he was a Bernie Sanders supporter?
Click to expand...



How do you know that he is a Bernie Sanders supporter..? No facts are out yet..

.


----------



## martybegan

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, have to wait and see how the guy got his guns, and what guns he used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would that make a difference?
> 
> The fact is, he was able to get them.
> 
> And my guess is, when we find out mo re about this guy, we are going to realize that he was crazy and everyone in his life knew it.
Click to expand...


Then why didn't anyone do anything about it?


----------



## JoeB131

TemplarKormac said:


> Um, if I didn't care, I wouldn't be in this thread making my opinion on the matter. You on the other hand, only seem to care when it plays along the narrative of your political worldviews. Why else would you be here? Goodness gracious, you guys are like clockwork. Guy with a gun offs scores of innocent people and you come preaching the ills of gun ownership and the supposed deficiencies of our current gun laws.



Um, yeah. 

When a crazy person kills 50 people and injures 400 others because he was able to get a hold of military grade weapons despite being crazy, then yes, someone should ask why it's so damned easy to get guns.  

Now, if this sort of thing never happened, then calling for gun control would be a bit silly.  But it happens all the time, and we always find out that it was a crazy person with a gun.  



TemplarKormac said:


> On a side note...
> 
> Life is life, young or old. And when that innocent life is brutally taken away, we all should care. We shouldn't politicize it either.



The point is, if we had sensible gun laws, and maybe health care for mental illness, then these sorts of things wouldn't happen.


----------



## JoeB131

martybegan said:


> Then why didn't anyone do anything about it?



What can they do?  It's next to impossible to institutationalize someone, and frankly, your boys in the National Rampage Association would have a shitfit if they confiscated his guns because someone said he was crazy.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, if I didn't care, I wouldn't be in this thread making my opinion on the matter. You on the other hand, only seem to care when it plays along the narrative of your political worldviews. Why else would you be here? Goodness gracious, you guys are like clockwork. Guy with a gun offs scores of innocent people and you come preaching the ills of gun ownership and the supposed deficiencies of our current gun laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah.
> 
> When a crazy person kills 50 people and injures 400 others because he was able to get a hold of military grade weapons despite being crazy, then yes, someone should ask why it's so damned easy to get guns.
> 
> Now, if this sort of thing never happened, then calling for gun control would be a bit silly.  But it happens all the time, and we always find out that it was a crazy person with a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note...
> 
> Life is life, young or old. And when that innocent life is brutally taken away, we all should care. We shouldn't politicize it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, if we had sensible gun laws, and maybe health care for mental illness, then these sorts of things wouldn't happen.
Click to expand...

We have plenty of sensible gun laws we choose not to enforce them


----------



## Rustic

Eaglewings said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that he got a machine gun?...sounds like he had 10 of them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is was the guy mentally stable? After all it sounds like he was a Bernie Sanders supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that he is a Bernie Sanders supporter..? No facts are out yet..
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Some of the mainstream media is saying that he possibly was, that's why i put a?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Eloy said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people care. It goes toward profiling. And we both have a pretty good idea what side of the aisle he comes from. If you don’t... stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Tim McVeigh? That side of the aisle? Yeah, probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McVeigh was a leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> McVeigh was not a socialist. He was a war veteran who was against the United States federal government. He hoped to inspire a revolt of gun-loving irregular militias. About as right-wing as they come.
Click to expand...

It appears he didn't obtain any followers.

We you hoping he would?


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Legally, Mandalay Bay might be starring at some liability law suits here. Paddock, the killer, had been there since Thursday and had at least 10 guns with him. I’m sure some attorney out there will try to sue the party with the money.


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, if I didn't care, I wouldn't be in this thread making my opinion on the matter. You on the other hand, only seem to care when it plays along the narrative of your political worldviews. Why else would you be here? Goodness gracious, you guys are like clockwork. Guy with a gun offs scores of innocent people and you come preaching the ills of gun ownership and the supposed deficiencies of our current gun laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah.
> 
> When a crazy person kills 50 people and injures 400 others because he was able to get a hold of military grade weapons despite being crazy, then yes, someone should ask why it's so damned easy to get guns.
> 
> Now, if this sort of thing never happened, then calling for gun control would be a bit silly.  But it happens all the time, and we always find out that it was a crazy person with a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note...
> 
> Life is life, young or old. And when that innocent life is brutally taken away, we all should care. We shouldn't politicize it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, if we had sensible gun laws, and maybe health care for mental illness, then these sorts of things wouldn't happen.
Click to expand...

Current laws are not being enforced, violent criminals are let free too often...


----------



## Weatherman2020

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, if I didn't care, I wouldn't be in this thread making my opinion on the matter. You on the other hand, only seem to care when it plays along the narrative of your political worldviews. Why else would you be here? Goodness gracious, you guys are like clockwork. Guy with a gun offs scores of innocent people and you come preaching the ills of gun ownership and the supposed deficiencies of our current gun laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah.
> 
> When a crazy person kills 50 people and injures 400 others because he was able to get a hold of military grade weapons despite being crazy, then yes, someone should ask why it's so damned easy to get guns.
> 
> Now, if this sort of thing never happened, then calling for gun control would be a bit silly.  But it happens all the time, and we always find out that it was a crazy person with a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note...
> 
> Life is life, young or old. And when that innocent life is brutally taken away, we all should care. We shouldn't politicize it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, if we had sensible gun laws, and maybe health care for mental illness, then these sorts of things wouldn't happen.
Click to expand...




JoeB131 said:


> When a crazy person kills 50 people and injures 400 others because he was able to get a hold of military grade weapons despite being crazy, then yes, someone should ask why it's so damned easy to get guns.



ATF's Fast and Furious scandal


----------



## Flash

Eloy said:


> Americans are infatuated with firearms.




That is a good thing for the most part.


----------



## TemplarKormac

JoeB131 said:


> But it happens all the time, and we always find out that it was a crazy person with a gun.



Easy, Joe, find a way to treat the crazy person. Don't take away the rights of others because of them. Find a way to fix our flawed mental health system, don't take guns away from sane, innocent, law abiding gun owners.

Not hard. 

Anywho, I'm outta here. This thread is a literal trash can, full of trash from both sides.


----------



## Rustic

This country's worst enemy is it's own federal government…


----------



## Flash

Looks like the shooter may be a Left Wing asshole


----------



## Rustic

What are the chances of getting killed by a gunman using an AR or the like?


----------



## JoeB131

TemplarKormac said:


> That's the key difference. One you seem not to recognize, or are refusing to. These weapons are used, they don't animate themselves in a poltergeist simply to go kill people. They require a conscious hand.



But they make it a lot easier for people to kill with very little training or skill, that's the point.  

So here's an idea.  Let's keep a right to bear arms, but the only arms you are allowed to own are swords.  People could resolve their disputes like Highlander!


----------



## Rustic

Rustic said:


> What are the chances of getting killed by a gunman using AR or the like?


Maybe a percent of a percent… Tops?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Brain357 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the guy?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you support people control over gun control?
> 
> Such as not allowing felons to buy guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With current laws out country is filled with mass shootings, accidental shootings, cops killing people, people killing cops regularly...
> 
> This stuff is rare with gun control.
Click to expand...


What it's filled with is blown-out-of-proportion media stories, which create the illusion that local tragedies are national.

As stated earlier, the number of gun crimes, accidents, police shootings and so on are not even a noticeable blip against the total numbers of privately owned firearms or the number of gun owners.

We used to lock up the crazies at the slightest provocation for their own and everyone else's safety.  It would be a good thing to resurrect that system.

Hell, with that you could also clear the separate reality Mugwumps that are shitting all over San Francisco with the city council's blessing.  You know there's even an app available to avoid the turd piles?


----------



## rightwinger

Vastator said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> While I understand your point, this could be too big for him to get away with that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The weekly gun carnage is mostly in our inner cities. These events are tragic and make a big splash on the nightly news, but statistically they are extremely rare considering the amount of people who own guns and the amount of crazy people we have in this country.
> 
> And we still don't know what type of weapon he used, how he got it, who he actually is, and how the people died and got hurt. (Did some die from the stampede after the shooting started or were they all shot?)
> 
> Until we know all that we can't begin to figure out what happened, why it happened, and what to do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here people....move along
> 
> Gunning down 50-60 people is statistically irrelevant when we have 8500 murdered each year
> Go back to complaining about NFL players kneeling and forget about doing anything about guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget?  Who was thinking of doing anything about guns?
Click to expand...


Obviously not us

We don't care. We feign outrage over a mass shooting and then shrug our shoulders and go back to worrying about NFL flag ceremonies

The fact that this monster had access to automatic weapons and all the ammo he needed is not worth doing anything about...is it?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> You ever hear of bombs? Are you that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No bombs in this attack, dope.
> The cartoon shows physical attacks. Not bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bombs aren't physical attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cartoon I responded to did not feature bombs, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then obviously the meaning beyond the literal evades you
Click to expand...


The meaning is the meaning, dope. 
There is only one option in that cartoon that one man used to kill over fifty and injure four hundred. He certainly could not have accomplished that by beating, stabbing or strangling.


----------



## Old Yeller

BuckToothMoron said:


> Legally, Mandalay Bay might be starring at some liability law suits here. Paddock, the killer, had been there since Thursday and had at least 10 guns with him. I’m sure some attorney out there will try to sue the party with the money.




One of my early thoughts.  Maids in/out for days.  10 guns, ammo, window tampering, security lapse?  The  Vultres will swoop in.  Illegals working there as housekeepers?  They will go after them.  You beat me to the post. Great minds think alike...


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the key difference. One you seem not to recognize, or are refusing to. These weapons are used, they don't animate themselves in a poltergeist simply to go kill people. They require a conscious hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they make it a lot easier for people to kill with very little training or skill, that's the point.
> 
> So here's an idea.  Let's keep a right to bear arms, but the only arms you are allowed to own are swords.  People could resolve their disputes like Highlander!
Click to expand...

We already don't have any real freedom in this country… Do you think gun control will make the country better. LOL


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Rustic said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Americans are personally responsible for allowing their country to be awash with firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes.  We have a constitution.
> 
> Though gun crimes are horrific, they are not even a blip in the total numbers of guns and gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Las Vegas murderer was a regular owner before last night I wager. That is no consolation to the Las Vegas festival goers or their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, he was a good guy with a gun until he wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie Sanders supporters are not good guys… LOL
Click to expand...


Neither are you.


----------



## Avatar4321

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, if I didn't care, I wouldn't be in this thread making my opinion on the matter. You on the other hand, only seem to care when it plays along the narrative of your political worldviews. Why else would you be here? Goodness gracious, you guys are like clockwork. Guy with a gun offs scores of innocent people and you come preaching the ills of gun ownership and the supposed deficiencies of our current gun laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah.
> 
> When a crazy person kills 50 people and injures 400 others because he was able to get a hold of military grade weapons despite being crazy, then yes, someone should ask why it's so damned easy to get guns.
> 
> Now, if this sort of thing never happened, then calling for gun control would be a bit silly.  But it happens all the time, and we always find out that it was a crazy person with a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note...
> 
> Life is life, young or old. And when that innocent life is brutally taken away, we all should care. We shouldn't politicize it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, if we had sensible gun laws, and maybe health care for mental illness, then these sorts of things wouldn't happen.
Click to expand...


How do you know he was crazy?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Rustic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the guy?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you support people control over gun control?
> 
> Such as not allowing felons to buy guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With current laws out country is filled with mass shootings, accidental shootings, cops killing people, people killing cops regularly...
> 
> This stuff is rare with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, current laws are not being enforced… Like criminal control.
Click to expand...


What law should this guy have been picked up for violating?


----------



## Mac1958

406 people shot.

CORRECTION:  Some being treated for "trampling" injuries received while trying to escape.


----------



## Rustic

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever hear of bombs? Are you that stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> No bombs in this attack, dope.
> The cartoon shows physical attacks. Not bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bombs aren't physical attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cartoon I responded to did not feature bombs, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then obviously the meaning beyond the literal evades you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The meaning is the meaning, dope.
> There is only one option in that cartoon that one man used to kill over fifty and injure four hundred. He certainly could not have accomplished that by beating, stabbing or strangling.
Click to expand...

Reaching


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

1. My heart felt sympathy to those that lost their loved ones in Vegas and to the injured.

2. The Second Amendment will not be repealed, so gun control discussion is moot.

3. Information is still trickling in about the shooter and until all of know the facts the only thing we know is his name, the shame he brought his family, and he should be remember as a terrorist and if anyone sold him the firearm illegally they should lose everything they hold dear to them including their damn life!

So with that the reality is none of us know much about the shooter and it will be about a week before correct information is released and by then everyone will have moved on to another Trump comment while this tragedy will be back page gossip...


----------



## otto105

He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.


----------



## Rustic

Hutch Starskey said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people control over gun control?
> 
> Such as not allowing felons to buy guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With current laws out country is filled with mass shootings, accidental shootings, cops killing people, people killing cops regularly...
> 
> This stuff is rare with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, current laws are not being enforced… Like criminal control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What law should this guy have been picked up for violating?
Click to expand...

Shit happens, frivolous gun control laws will not save a single soul. That's life


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever hear of bombs? Are you that stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> No bombs in this attack, dope.
> The cartoon shows physical attacks. Not bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bombs aren't physical attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cartoon I responded to did not feature bombs, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then obviously the meaning beyond the literal evades you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The meaning is the meaning, dope.
> There is only one option in that cartoon that one man used to kill over fifty and injure four hundred. He certainly could not have accomplished that by beating, stabbing or strangling.
Click to expand...


Like I said the meaning beyond the literal evades you


----------



## otto105

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> 1. My heart felt sympathy to those that lost their loved ones in Vegas and to the injured.
> 
> 2. The Second Amendment will not be repealed, so gun control discussion is moot.
> 
> 3. Information is still trickling in about the shooter and until all of know the facts the only thing we know is his name, the shame he brought his family, and he should be remember as a terrorist and if anyone sold him the firearm illegally they should lose everything they hold dear to them including their damn life!
> 
> So with that the reality is none of us know much about the shooter and it will be about a week before correct information is released and by then everyone will have moved on to another Trump comment while this tragedy will be back page gossip...



The angry orange sends his "warm regards..."


----------



## Rustic

otto105 said:


> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.


Some in the mainstream media are calling him a Bernie Sanders supporter…


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

otto105 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My heart felt sympathy to those that lost their loved ones in Vegas and to the injured.
> 
> 2. The Second Amendment will not be repealed, so gun control discussion is moot.
> 
> 3. Information is still trickling in about the shooter and until all of know the facts the only thing we know is his name, the shame he brought his family, and he should be remember as a terrorist and if anyone sold him the firearm illegally they should lose everything they hold dear to them including their damn life!
> 
> So with that the reality is none of us know much about the shooter and it will be about a week before correct information is released and by then everyone will have moved on to another Trump comment while this tragedy will be back page gossip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The angry orange sends his "warm regards..."
Click to expand...


Good for him.


----------



## bornright

Eaglewings said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that he got a machine gun?...sounds like he had 10 of them.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The fact that he had so many guns with him proves he was not thinking clearly.  One gun with a lot of ammunition is a lot more deadly for one shooter than one shooter with a lot of guns.


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> 
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you ignore the mental health of the shooter. Had he been caught, those weapons would not have been used to kill anyone. That requires the hand of a cognizant (mentally unstable or otherwise) to use these weapons in that way. The weapons just don't animate themselves and start killing people.
> 
> Eh, perhaps I made a mistake logging on this morning... for I am being drawn into the politics of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look...This is America
> 
> We do everything possible to ensure that someone planning a massacre has access to the best weapons and ammo possible. We don't want to inconvenience mass shooters
> 
> As to arming crazy people? We did nothing after the Sandy Hook shooter gunned down six year olds. Background checks?  Sharing information on the mentally unstable? Restricting high capacity magazines?
> 
> Too inconvenient for gun owners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.
> 
> As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.
Click to expand...


Adam Lanza was freak'n crazy and everyone knew it. Our laws do nothing to try to prevent crazy people from gaining access to guns with large firing capacity. Holmes was crazy, Loughner was crazy, the gunman at Virginia Tech was crazy....this guy in Vegas was probably crazy

We don't care...God forbid a crazy person be blocked from access the weapons of his choice


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Pete7469 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not easy converting in a semi automatic to auto… Of course she would not know that though. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not a fully automatic M4.
> 
> After seeing some of the video I would suggest it's one of those "bump fire" stocks. A full auto M4 can empty a 30 round mag in less than  a second. It sounds like a rip rather distinct rapid shots.
> 
> I could be wrong, but that's how it sounded to me. I hope all the survivors recover quickly.
> 
> Someone who knew what they were doing would have killed a lot more people in the hour that asshole apparently had before he was taken out.
Click to expand...


It was very effective either way. Why is the bump fire option even necessary or legal?


----------



## rightwinger

TemplarKormac said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't care about a massacre of 30 six year old first graders. Why should we care about 50-60 dead country music fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, if I didn't care, I wouldn't be in this thread making my opinion on the matter. You on the other hand, only seem to care when it plays along the narrative of your political worldviews. Why else would you be here? Goodness gracious, you guys are like clockwork. Guy with a gun offs scores of innocent people and you come preaching the ills of gun ownership and the supposed deficiencies of our current gun laws.
> 
> On a side note...
> 
> Life is life, young or old. And when that innocent life is brutally taken away, we all should care. We shouldn't politicize it either.
Click to expand...


We don't give a rats ass about people being slaughtered
Makes a nice story for a day of two and then we go about our business


----------



## RealDave

bornright said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that he got a machine gun?...sounds like he had 10 of them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that he had so many guns with him proves he was not thinking clearly.  One gun with a lot of ammunition is a lot more deadly for one shooter than one shooter with a lot of guns.
Click to expand...

  Crap.  One could jam & he had a spare.


----------



## Rustic

Hutch Starskey said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not easy converting in a semi automatic to auto… Of course she would not know that though. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not a fully automatic M4.
> 
> After seeing some of the video I would suggest it's one of those "bump fire" stocks. A full auto M4 can empty a 30 round mag in less than  a second. It sounds like a rip rather distinct rapid shots.
> 
> I could be wrong, but that's how it sounded to me. I hope all the survivors recover quickly.
> 
> Someone who knew what they were doing would have killed a lot more people in the hour that asshole apparently had before he was taken out.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was very effective either way. Why is the bump fire option even necessary or legal?
Click to expand...

Do you even understand bump fire? Obviously not… LOL


----------



## rightwinger

bornright said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that he got a machine gun?...sounds like he had 10 of them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that he had so many guns with him proves he was not thinking clearly.  One gun with a lot of ammunition is a lot more deadly for one shooter than one shooter with a lot of guns.
Click to expand...


Sounded like an automatic weapon and that he had several of them


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Mac1958 said:


> This will, no doubt, ultimately end up in a discussion on what can be done about guns, as it should.
> Meanwhile, let's hope for the best for the families of the dead, and that no more of the wounded die, shall we?



WHY is it the VERY first thing on the mind of gun grabbers....is doing something about guns rather than focusing on the PEOPLE.....both good AND bad rather than the objects they use?

Lets pray for the victims, focus on people and just stay off the topic of "evil objects" ok?


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't care about a massacre of 30 six year old first graders. Why should we care about 50-60 dead country music fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, if I didn't care, I wouldn't be in this thread making my opinion on the matter. You on the other hand, only seem to care when it plays along the narrative of your political worldviews. Why else would you be here? Goodness gracious, you guys are like clockwork. Guy with a gun offs scores of innocent people and you come preaching the ills of gun ownership and the supposed deficiencies of our current gun laws.
> 
> On a side note...
> 
> Life is life, young or old. And when that innocent life is brutally taken away, we all should care. We shouldn't politicize it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't give a rats ass about people being slaughtered
> Makes a nice story for a day of two and then we go about our business
Click to expand...

What are the chances of getting killed by someone using An AR or the like?
A percent of a percent... tops?
2017 Real Time Death Statistics in America


----------



## JimBowie1958

He kept telling them to turn down the music and get off his lawn.

Guess they didnt listen.


----------



## Faun

otto105 said:


> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.


It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Rustic said:


> DumpTrump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals hoping it is a white guy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY posts I've seen on here are Republicans claiming it's a Muslim or an ANTFA member. STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some in the media are saying he was a Bernie Sanders supporter?
Click to expand...

republicans now have agreed on today's talking points


----------



## bornright

RealDave said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that he got a machine gun?...sounds like he had 10 of them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that he had so many guns with him proves he was not thinking clearly.  One gun with a lot of ammunition is a lot more deadly for one shooter than one shooter with a lot of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crap.  One could jam & he had a spare.
Click to expand...

He was prepared for 10 jams


----------



## Hutch Starskey

NYcarbineer said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> 
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you ignore the mental health of the shooter. Had he been caught, those weapons would not have been used to kill anyone. That requires the hand of a cognizant (mentally unstable or otherwise) to use these weapons in that way. The weapons just don't animate themselves and start killing people.
> 
> Eh, perhaps I made a mistake logging on this morning... for I am being drawn into the politics of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look...This is America
> 
> We do everything possible to ensure that someone planning a massacre has access to the best weapons and ammo possible. We don't want to inconvenience mass shooters
> 
> As to arming crazy people? We did nothing after the Sandy Hook shooter gunned down six year olds. Background checks?  Sharing information on the mentally unstable? Restricting high capacity magazines?
> 
> Too inconvenient for gun owners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.
> 
> As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His mother bought the guns, but she also took him shooting frequently.
Click to expand...


She also failed to secure them from her psychopath son.


----------



## Eaglewings

rightwinger said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that he got a machine gun?...sounds like he had 10 of them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that he had so many guns with him proves he was not thinking clearly.  One gun with a lot of ammunition is a lot more deadly for one shooter than one shooter with a lot of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounded like an automatic weapon and that he had several of them
Click to expand...


I heard he had 10 of them..

.


----------



## Mac1958

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will, no doubt, ultimately end up in a discussion on what can be done about guns, as it should.
> Meanwhile, let's hope for the best for the families of the dead, and that no more of the wounded die, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY is it the VERY first thing on the mind of gun grabbers....is doing something about guns rather than focusing on the PEOPLE.....both good AND bad rather than the objects they use?
Click to expand...

There are two elements in this:  People and guns.

We can pretend that's not the case, we can stick to bumper sticker sloganeering, or we can be honest and look at the big picture.

And by the way, I don't see guns being "grabbed".
.


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
Click to expand...

Yes, blame the person not the firearms


----------



## JoeB131

Skull Pilot said:


> We have plenty of sensible gun laws we choose not to enforce them



Uh, no, we don't.  Sensible gun laws should be crazy people can't buy guns, and we make sure they aren't crazy before they buy them.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the guy?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you support people control over gun control?
> 
> Such as not allowing felons to buy guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Current law allows felons to avoid background checks to buy guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in what state is it legal for a private seller to sell to felons?
Click to expand...


How could they know without a background check?


----------



## Rustic

Mac1958 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will, no doubt, ultimately end up in a discussion on what can be done about guns, as it should.
> Meanwhile, let's hope for the best for the families of the dead, and that no more of the wounded die, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY is it the VERY first thing on the mind of gun grabbers....is doing something about guns rather than focusing on the PEOPLE.....both good AND bad rather than the objects they use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are two elements in this:  People and guns.
> 
> We can pretend that's not the case, we can stick to bumper sticker sloganeering, or we can be honest and look at the big picture.
> 
> And by the way, I don't see guns being "grabbed".
> .
Click to expand...

Criminal control, obviously we don't have enough of it. Illegal aliens can come in here and kill anybody they want and get released.


----------



## waltky

Deadliest Shooting in Modern US History...




*More than 50 Dead, 200 Injured in Shooting on Las Vegas Strip*
_ 2 Oct 2017 -- More than 50 people were killed and at least 200 others injured after a gunman opened fire Sunday night at a country music festival opposite the Mandalay Bay hotel and resort on the Las Vegas Strip, authorities said._


> Police released the updated death toll shortly after 3:30 a.m. after a horrific night of violence that turned a concert into a scene of carnage. While initial reports put the death toll at 20, Las Vegas Metropolitan Police tweeted later that at least 50 were dead.  Police said the suspect, 64-year-old Stephen Paddock, a resident of Mesquite, Nev., was killed after a SWAT team burst into the hotel room from which he was firing at the crowd.  "Right now, we believe it's a solo act, a lone wolf attacker," Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Sheriff Joe Lombardo said. "We are pretty confident there is no longer a threat."  Authorities said the gunman appeared to have begun firing at 10:08 p.m. from the 32nd floor of the Mandalay Bay hotel toward the concert venue across the street.
> 
> Officers entered the room and engaged the suspect. "He is dead, currently," Lombardo said, adding that authorities have no evidence of a motive. "We don't know what his belief system was at this time."  Police said they have succeeded in locating a woman, identified as Marilou Danley, who was believed to be traveling with Paddock and is listed as living at his address in Mesquite, about 80 miles northeast of Las Vegas. "We are confident we have located the female person of interest," the department said on Twitter.  Mesquite authorities there secured a search warrant for the suspect's home and found several rifles in the suspect's room, said Mesquite Police officer Quinn Averett, a spokesman for the department. About 10 Mesquite officers were at the home early Monday morning holding a perimeter, he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police officers and medical personnel stand at the scene of a shooting near the Mandalay Bay resort and casino on the Las Vegas Strip​
> Two of the dead may include a pair of off-duty police officers who were attending the concert, Lombardo said.  "A tragic and heinous act of violence has shaken the Nevada family," Gov. Brian Sandoval said on Twitter. "Our prayers are with the victims and all affected by this act of cowardice."  Authorities established a command post and triage center, and shut down parts of the Strip in the hours after the shooting. Hotel guests blocked from returning to their hotels were shuttled to a center equipped with metal detectors.  Police initially investigated reports of a "suspicious device" down the street, outside the Luxor Hotel, but said later there appeared to be no explosive devices related to the incident, other than that used by the SWAT team breaching the room where the suspect was located.  Video posted on social media showed the open-air concert fully underway when bursts of automatic gunfire rang out in rapid succession. Dozens of concertgoers dropped to the ground, screaming, while others ran, some in pairs or in groups with their arms linked.
> 
> The shooting went on for about more than 30 seconds before the music stopped, and another burst was heard later.  "Get down, stay down," one woman shouted. "Let's go," another voice said. Another wave of gunshots followed soon after.  Seth Bayles, of West Hollywood, said Aldean had been performing for about 20 minutes when he heard shots.  "I thought it was like bottle rockets going off," Bayles said. "Then we saw people dropping. We saw someone get hit and then we started running."  Bayles said he was probably 50 feet from the stage when he heard the shots. "We saw people down all over the place."  Bayles said Aldean was quickly pulled off stage, and soon after, the band was brought off as well.
> 
> MORE



See also:

*Las Vegas Attack Is Deadliest Shooting in Modern US History*
_2 Oct 2017 | At least 50 people were killed and more than 200 wounded when a gunman opened fire on an outdoor music festival on the Las Vegas Strip in the worst mass shooting in modern U.S. history.  Authorities have identified the suspected gunman in the Sunday night shooting as Stephen Paddock._


> Clark County Sheriff Joseph Lombardo said officers confronted Paddock on the 32nd floor of the Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino across the street from the concert. Paddock is dead.  Previously, the deadliest mass shooting had been an attack at an Orlando, Florida, nightclub that killed 49. Before that, the deadliest shooting in the U.S. was the 2007 attack at Virginia Tech, in which a student killed 32 people before killing himself.  Here's a look at some of the nation's deadliest rampages since 2012:
> 
> -- Oct. 1, 2017: A gunman identified by authorities as Stephen Paddock opened fire on an outdoor music festival on the Las Vegas Strip from the 32nd floor of casino, killing at least 50 people and wounding more than 200. He died at the scene after officers went into the hotel room he was using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police run to cover at the scene of a shooting near the Mandalay Bay resort and casino on the Las Vegas Strip on Oct. 1, 2017, after a mass shooting at a music festival.​
> -- June 12, 2016: Gunman Omar Mateen opened fire at an Orlando, Florida, nightclub, killing 49 people. Mateen was later killed in a shootout with police.
> 
> -- Feb. 25, 2016: Cedric Ford, 38, killed three people and wounded 14 others lawnmower factory where he worked in the central Kansas community of Hesston. The local police chief killed him during a shootout with 200 to 300 workers still in the building, authorities said.
> 
> -- Feb. 20, 2016: Jason Dalton, 45, is accused of randomly shooting and killing six people and severely wounding two others during a series of attacks over several hours in the Kalamazoo, Michigan, area. Authorities say he paused between shootings to make money as an Uber driver. He faces murder and attempted murder charges.
> 
> — Dec. 2, 2015: Syed Rizwan Farook, 28, and Tashfeen Malik, 27, opened fire at a social services center in San Bernardino, California, killing 14 people and wounding more than 20. They fled the scene but died hours later in a shootout with police.
> 
> -- Oct. 1, 2015: A shooting at Umpqua Community College in Roseburg, Oregon, left 10 people dead and seven wounded. Shooter Christopher Harper-Mercer, 26, exchanged gunfire with police, then killed himself.
> 
> -- June 17, 2015: Dylann Roof, 21, shot and killed nine African-American church members during a Bible study group inside the Emanuel African Methodist Episcopal Church in Charleston, South Carolina. Police contend the attack was racially motivated. Roof has been sentenced to death in the shootings.
> 
> -- May 23, 2014: A community college student, Elliot Rodger, 22, killed six people and wounded 13 in shooting and stabbing attacks in the area near the University of California, Santa Barbara, campus. Authorities said he apparently shot himself to death after a gun battle with deputies.
> 
> -- Sept. 16, 2013: Aaron Alexis, a mentally disturbed civilian contractor, shot 12 people to death at the Washington Navy Yard before he was killed in a police shootout.
> 
> -- July 26, 2013: Pedro Vargas, 42, went on a shooting rampage at his Hialeah, Florida, apartment building, gunning down six people before officers fatally shot him.
> 
> -- Dec. 14, 2012: In Newtown, Connecticut, an armed 20-year-old man entered Sandy Hook Elementary School and used a semi-automatic rifle to kill 26 people, including 20 first graders and six adult school staff members. He then killed himself.
> 
> -- Sept. 27, 2012: In Minnesota's deadliest workplace rampage, Andrew Engeldinger, who had just been fired, pulled a gun and fatally shot six people, including the company's founder. He also wounded two others at Accent Signage Systems in Minneapolis before taking his own life.
> 
> -- Aug. 5, 2012: In Oak Creek, Wisconsin, 40-year-old gunman Wade Michael Page killed six worshippers at a Sikh Temple before killing himself.
> 
> -- July 20, 2012: James Holmes, 27, fatally shot 12 people and injured 70 in an Aurora, Colorado, movie theater. He was sentenced to life in prison without parole.
> 
> -- April 2, 2012: Seven people were killed and three were wounded when a 43-year-old former student opened fire at Oikos University in Oakland, California. One Goh was charged with seven counts of murder and three counts of attempted murder, but psychiatric evaluations concluded he suffered from long-term paranoid schizophrenia and was unfit to stand trial.
> 
> Las Vegas Attack Is Deadliest Shooting in Modern US History | Military.com


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have plenty of sensible gun laws we choose not to enforce them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, we don't.  Sensible gun laws should be crazy people can't buy guns, and we make sure they aren't crazy before they buy them.
Click to expand...

We already have those laws on the books, they just aren't being enforced


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Rustic said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And was designed as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over the counter AR type rifles are just sporting rifles nothing more nothing less...
Click to expand...


Same design.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Eloy said:


> There are two elements in this:  People and guns.
> We can pretend that's not the case, we can stick to bumper sticker sloganeering, or we can be honest and look at the big picture.
> And by the way, I don't see guns being "grabbed".
> .



That's right.  So why does the FIRST thing from your mouth have to always be about doing something about GUNS?

How about for once you consider doing something about dangerous criminals being let loose early, or prosecuting the PEOPLE who gave thousands of military weapons to the dangerous Mexican drug cartel?

Or how about we instead go after all the bleeding heart liberal judges giving people who do horrible things to others a mere slap on the wrist?    How about going after an ex President who released thousands of dangerous criminals from prison for racist reasons?


----------



## Vastator

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> 
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you ignore the mental health of the shooter. Had he been caught, those weapons would not have been used to kill anyone. That requires the hand of a cognizant (mentally unstable or otherwise) to use these weapons in that way. The weapons just don't animate themselves and start killing people.
> 
> Eh, perhaps I made a mistake logging on this morning... for I am being drawn into the politics of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look...This is America
> 
> We do everything possible to ensure that someone planning a massacre has access to the best weapons and ammo possible. We don't want to inconvenience mass shooters
> 
> As to arming crazy people? We did nothing after the Sandy Hook shooter gunned down six year olds. Background checks?  Sharing information on the mentally unstable? Restricting high capacity magazines?
> 
> Too inconvenient for gun owners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.
> 
> As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adam Lanza was freak'n crazy and everyone knew it. Out laws do nothing to try to prevent crazy people from gaining access to guns with large firing capacity. Holmes was crazy, Loughner was crazy, the gunman at Virginia Tech was crazy....this guy in Vegas was probably crazy
> 
> We don't care...God forbid a crazy person be blocked from access the weapons of his choice
Click to expand...

Precisely why more Laws won't stop this.  As you pointed out the laws don't prevent these things from happening.  Thanks.


----------



## Mac1958

Rustic said:


> Criminal control, obviously we don't have enough of it. Illegal aliens can come in here and kill anybody they want and get released.


This guy wasn't a criminal 18 hours ago.
.


----------



## Rustic

Hutch Starskey said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And was designed as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over the counter AR type rifles are just sporting rifles nothing more nothing less...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same design.
Click to expand...

True, but nowhere near the same in performance. 
In reality like night and day


----------



## TheOldSchool

Who wants to bet Trump is insulting the victims' families before the week's out


----------



## JoeB131

Weatherman2020 said:


> ATF's Fast and Furious scandal



Thanks to the NRA, 250,000 guns walk across the border every year.  But let's concentrate on the 20 the ATF lost track of in a misguided attempt to track them. 

Just like the gun nut, try to change the subject when there's a tragedy. 



Billy_Kinetta said:


> As stated earlier, the number of gun crimes, accidents, police shootings and so on are not even a noticeable blip against the total numbers of privately owned firearms or the number of gun owners.



Maybe not.  But there's no countervailing benefit to having that many guns out there.  

For instance, yes, we have a lot of car accidents, but we also have millions of cars getting people to work, to the store, etc.  That's a countervailing benefit to car ownership. 

The difference is, while the Auto Industry strives to make their product safer, the gun industry strives to make their product more dangerous, and to put them in the hands of some fucking scary people so the rest of us will be scared and want guns, too.


----------



## Rustic

Mac1958 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Criminal control, obviously we don't have enough of it. Illegal aliens can come in here and kill anybody they want and get released.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy wasn't a criminal 18 hours ago.
> .
Click to expand...

Like I said shit happens, there are some crimes no law can prevent


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> 
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you ignore the mental health of the shooter. Had he been caught, those weapons would not have been used to kill anyone. That requires the hand of a cognizant (mentally unstable or otherwise) to use these weapons in that way. The weapons just don't animate themselves and start killing people.
> 
> Eh, perhaps I made a mistake logging on this morning... for I am being drawn into the politics of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look...This is America
> 
> We do everything possible to ensure that someone planning a massacre has access to the best weapons and ammo possible. We don't want to inconvenience mass shooters
> 
> As to arming crazy people? We did nothing after the Sandy Hook shooter gunned down six year olds. Background checks?  Sharing information on the mentally unstable? Restricting high capacity magazines?
> 
> Too inconvenient for gun owners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.
> 
> As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adam Lanza was freak'n crazy and everyone knew it. Out laws do nothing to try to prevent crazy people from gaining access to guns with large firing capacity. Holmes was crazy, Loughner was crazy, the gunman at Virginia Tech was crazy....this guy in Vegas was probably crazy
> 
> We don't care...God forbid a crazy person be blocked from access the weapons of his choice
Click to expand...


Lanza didn't have access to guns he STOLE his mother's guns


----------



## martybegan

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why didn't anyone do anything about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can they do?  It's next to impossible to institutationalize someone, and frankly, your boys in the National Rampage Association would have a shitfit if they confiscated his guns because someone said he was crazy.
Click to expand...


Then make it easier to institutionalize someone, or use a judicial proceeding to restrict their access to firearms. 

The NRA's issue is that most of these "take the guns" laws skip the judicial step and leave it to some bureaucrat to make the decision.


----------



## JoeB131

TemplarKormac said:


> Easy, Joe, find a way to treat the crazy person. Don't take away the rights of others because of them. Find a way to fix our flawed mental health system, don't take guns away from sane, innocent, law abiding gun owners.



Or we can  just take away the guns, because there's no good reason for crazy or sane people to have them.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Old Yeller said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legally, Mandalay Bay might be starring at some liability law suits here. Paddock, the killer, had been there since Thursday and had at least 10 guns with him. I’m sure some attorney out there will try to sue the party with the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my early thoughts.  Maids in/out for days.  10 guns, ammo, window tampering, security lapse?  The  Vultres will swoop in.  Illegals working there as housekeepers?  They will go after them.  You beat me to the post. Great minds think alike...
Click to expand...


Yep, they will scour all the security video of this guy moving thru the hotel over the last 4 days, interview every person he spoke with, and the lawyers will be searching for any possible red flag that could have tipped off Mandalay security.


----------



## Weatherman2020

"He has no political affiliation, no religious affiliation, as far as we know," Eric Paddock (shooters brother) said.

Lack of religion is a religious affiliation.


----------



## martybegan

Mac1958 said:


> 406 people shot.
> 
> CORRECTION:  Some being treated for "trampling" injuries received while trying to escape.



I am wondering if any of the fatalities are due to the crowd trying to escape. I would not be surprised.


----------



## JoeB131

Avatar4321 said:


> How do you know he was crazy?



How can you conclude he wasn't?  

Nevada... shit he might also be a Mormon.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have plenty of sensible gun laws we choose not to enforce them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, we don't.  Sensible gun laws should be crazy people can't buy guns, and we make sure they aren't crazy before they buy them.
Click to expand...


Problem is, you and every other lunatic on the Left would consider EVERY right winger as fitting that criteria.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have plenty of sensible gun laws we choose not to enforce them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, we don't.  Sensible gun laws should be crazy people can't buy guns, and we make sure they aren't crazy before they buy them.
Click to expand...


People who are adjudicated to be mentally ill cannot buy guns


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ATF's Fast and Furious scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, 250,000 guns walk across the border every year.  But let's concentrate on the 20 the ATF lost track of in a misguided attempt to track them.
> 
> Just like the gun nut, try to change the subject when there's a tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> As stated earlier, the number of gun crimes, accidents, police shootings and so on are not even a noticeable blip against the total numbers of privately owned firearms or the number of gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not.  But there's no countervailing benefit to having that many guns out there.
> 
> For instance, yes, we have a lot of car accidents, but we also have millions of cars getting people to work, to the store, etc.  That's a countervailing benefit to car ownership.
> 
> The difference is, while the Auto Industry strives to make their product safer, the gun industry strives to make their product more dangerous, and to put them in the hands of some fucking scary people so the rest of us will be scared and want guns, too.
Click to expand...


The difference is that gun ownership is a constitutionally-protected right.  Automobile ownership and operation is not.

Ergo, the comparison is an ill-fit.


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ATF's Fast and Furious scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, 250,000 guns walk across the border every year.  But let's concentrate on the 20 the ATF lost track of in a misguided attempt to track them.
> 
> Just like the gun nut, try to change the subject when there's a tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> As stated earlier, the number of gun crimes, accidents, police shootings and so on are not even a noticeable blip against the total numbers of privately owned firearms or the number of gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not.  But there's no countervailing benefit to having that many guns out there.
> 
> For instance, yes, we have a lot of car accidents, but we also have millions of cars getting people to work, to the store, etc.  That's a countervailing benefit to car ownership.
> 
> The difference is, while the Auto Industry strives to make their product safer, the gun industry strives to make their product more dangerous, and to put them in the hands of some fucking scary people so the rest of us will be scared and want guns, too.
Click to expand...

Firearm ownership is a right… Vehicle ownership not so much


----------



## rightwinger

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't care about a massacre of 30 six year old first graders. Why should we care about 50-60 dead country music fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, if I didn't care, I wouldn't be in this thread making my opinion on the matter. You on the other hand, only seem to care when it plays along the narrative of your political worldviews. Why else would you be here? Goodness gracious, you guys are like clockwork. Guy with a gun offs scores of innocent people and you come preaching the ills of gun ownership and the supposed deficiencies of our current gun laws.
> 
> On a side note...
> 
> Life is life, young or old. And when that innocent life is brutally taken away, we all should care. We shouldn't politicize it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't give a rats ass about people being slaughtered
> Makes a nice story for a day of two and then we go about our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the chances of getting killed by someone using An AR or the like?
> A percent of a percent... tops?
> 2017 Real Time Death Statistics in America
Click to expand...


Looks like this is one of those cases

Some gun nut with access to automatic weapons and all the ammo he needed to spray death down on innocent concert goers


----------



## Mac1958

martybegan said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 406 people shot.
> 
> CORRECTION:  Some being treated for "trampling" injuries received while trying to escape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if any of the fatalities are due to the crowd trying to escape. I would not be surprised.
Click to expand...

Yeah, in an earlier post I mentioned 406 shot, but then added a correction that some are being treated for trampling injuries.
.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mac1958 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this people was using machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying the firearms control people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  This guy used a machine gun to carry out his task.  A Super Soaker probably wouldn't have cut it.
> .
Click to expand...

What kind of machine gun? .30 cal? .50? Foreign?

MG249?


----------



## MarkDuffy

TheOldSchool said:


> Who wants to bet Trump is insulting the victims' families before the week's out


It's obviously the female Las Vegas mayor's fault, since the town doesn't have an NFL team.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those that used the planes in 9/11 prove you wrong. Tim McVeigh proves you wrong.
> 
> Hell bombings around the world prove you wrong.
> 
> Want to try again!?!
Click to expand...


That has not a damned thing to do with the cartoon I responded to, dope. Funny that every one of the retarded brotherhood all missed that and responded out of context.


----------



## Mac1958

Marion Morrison said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this people was using machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying the firearms control people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  This guy used a machine gun to carry out his task.  A Super Soaker probably wouldn't have cut it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of machine gun? .30 cal? .50? Foreign?
> 
> MG249?
Click to expand...

Screws me.  Listen to the tape, the shots were coming out extremely quickly, that's all I can tell you.
.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people control over gun control?
> 
> Such as not allowing felons to buy guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Current law allows felons to avoid background checks to buy guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in what state is it legal for a private seller to sell to felons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could they know without a background check?
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter if they know or not.  it is ILLEGAL to sell guns to people who are not eligible to buy them which puts the responsibility of knowing who the gun is sold to on the seller.

So if you want to stay within the law on private sales you broker them through an FFL dealer


----------



## JoeB131

martybegan said:


> Then make it easier to institutionalize someone, or use a judicial proceeding to restrict their access to firearms.
> 
> The NRA's issue is that most of these "take the guns" laws skip the judicial step and leave it to some bureaucrat to make the decision.



Right, because clearly we should wait until a whole legal process has played out before taking a crazy person's guns.  

What's the worst that can happen?  

Oh, yeah. What happened today.


----------



## Old Yeller

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ATF's Fast and Furious scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, 250,000 guns walk across the border every year.  But let's concentrate on the 20 the ATF lost track of in a misguided attempt to track them.
> 
> Just like the gun nut, try to change the subject when there's a tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> As stated earlier, the number of gun crimes, accidents, police shootings and so on are not even a noticeable blip against the total numbers of privately owned firearms or the number of gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not.  But there's no countervailing benefit to having that many guns out there.
> 
> For instance, yes, we have a lot of car accidents, but we also have millions of cars getting people to work, to the store, etc.  That's a countervailing benefit to car ownership.
> 
> The difference is, while the Auto Industry strives to make their product safer, the gun industry strives to make their product more dangerous, and to put them in the hands of some fucking scary people so the rest of us will be scared and want guns, too.
Click to expand...



60, 000 die from heroin each year,  do you seal the border? Ban Mexicans?   Cars?


----------



## Rustic

Marion Morrison said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this people was using machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying the firearms control people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  This guy used a machine gun to carry out his task.  A Super Soaker probably wouldn't have cut it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of machine gun? .30 cal? .50? Foreign?
> 
> MG249?
Click to expand...

Progressives watch too many Hollywood movies... they don't understand the reality of things


----------



## MarkDuffy

BuckToothMoron said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legally, Mandalay Bay might be starring at some liability law suits here. Paddock, the killer, had been there since Thursday and had at least 10 guns with him. I’m sure some attorney out there will try to sue the party with the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my early thoughts.  Maids in/out for days.  10 guns, ammo, window tampering, security lapse?  The  Vultres will swoop in.  Illegals working there as housekeepers?  They will go after them.  You beat me to the post. Great minds think alike...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, they will scour all the security video of this guy moving thru the hotel over the last 4 days, interview every person he spoke with, and the lawyers will be searching for any possible red flag that could have tipped off Mandalay security.
Click to expand...

The girlfriend should know why


----------



## JoeB131

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lack of religion is a religious affiliation.



That's like saying Not collecting stamps is a hobby.


----------



## Rustic

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those that used the planes in 9/11 prove you wrong. Tim McVeigh proves you wrong.
> 
> Hell bombings around the world prove you wrong.
> 
> Want to try again!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has not a damned thing to do with the cartoon I responded to, dope. Funny that every one of the retarded brotherhood all missed that and responded out of context.
Click to expand...

We are not buying it


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

As far as guns....let's consider FACTS SHALL WE?...

*FACT:  In the USA, Guns PREVENT BODILY HARM and SAVE MORE LIVES THAN TAKE THEM
*
In spite of the Left medias vast coverage of RARE shootings like this and even rarer coverage of guns saving lives


----------



## Faun

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have plenty of sensible gun laws we choose not to enforce them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, we don't.  Sensible gun laws should be crazy people can't buy guns, and we make sure they aren't crazy before they buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who are adjudicated to be mentally ill cannot buy guns
Click to expand...

Unlicensed gun sellers don’t check.


----------



## martybegan

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then make it easier to institutionalize someone, or use a judicial proceeding to restrict their access to firearms.
> 
> The NRA's issue is that most of these "take the guns" laws skip the judicial step and leave it to some bureaucrat to make the decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because clearly we should wait until a whole legal process has played out before taking a crazy person's guns.
> 
> What's the worst that can happen?
> 
> Oh, yeah. What happened today.
Click to expand...


We hold people before conviction, people can be held before commitment, as long as there is a clear legal process that gets the person in front of a judge as quickly as possible. 

The same can be done for people seen as a threat to others due to their mental state.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> You ever hear of bombs? Are you that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No bombs in this attack, dope.
> The cartoon shows physical attacks. Not bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bombs aren't physical attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cartoon I responded to did not feature bombs, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment was guns could only do that amount of damage!
> 
> So you were proven wrong and now you want to change it you only meant the cartoon.
> 
> In real life if someone want to kill they will us guns, bombs, knives, bats hammers, trucks, planes and so much more but the only thing those like you focus on is the gun and not the damn individual!
Click to expand...




Bruce_T_Laney said:


> So you were proven wrong and now you want to change it you only meant the cartoon.



My post was a response to the cartoon, retard.


----------



## g5000

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Has Hillary apologized for calling people "islamophobic" yet?





RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Couldn't have been a Muslim.



You tards couldn't even wait for the bodies to get cold before standing up to remind the world you are small minded, ignorant c*nts.


----------



## Flash

rightwinger said:


> [Q
> 
> The fact that this monster had access to automatic weapons and all the ammo he needed is not worth doing anything about...is it?




He used the weapons in an illegal manner.  If they were NFA full auto weapons then he would be the first person to ever use the weapons in an illegal manner.  If they weren't NFA and modified then he committed a crime by having automatic weapons.

Why should a law abiding citizen, protected by the Second Amendment, have their rights taken away because somebody else does something illegal?  Because once you start restricting firearms or restricting access to firearms then that is what you are doing and that is wrong.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those that used the planes in 9/11 prove you wrong. Tim McVeigh proves you wrong.
> 
> Hell bombings around the world prove you wrong.
> 
> Want to try again!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has not a damned thing to do with the cartoon I responded to, dope. Funny that every one of the retarded brotherhood all missed that and responded out of context.
Click to expand...


No, you were caught showing your ignorance as usual.

Let be clear you believe guns are bad and only if America would repeal the Second Amendment lives would be saved but reality is people will still die but the terrorist will use their car, truck or themselves as a human bomb.

So cut the shot and accept you believe guns kill more people quicker but terrorists disagree woth you!

Hell terrorists hope you will repeal the second amendment so they can kill easier...


----------



## Weatherman2020

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ATF's Fast and Furious scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, 250,000 guns walk across the border every year.  But let's concentrate on the 20 the ATF lost track of in a misguided attempt to track them.
> 
> Just like the gun nut, try to change the subject when there's a tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> As stated earlier, the number of gun crimes, accidents, police shootings and so on are not even a noticeable blip against the total numbers of privately owned firearms or the number of gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not.  But there's no countervailing benefit to having that many guns out there.
> 
> For instance, yes, we have a lot of car accidents, but we also have millions of cars getting people to work, to the store, etc.  That's a countervailing benefit to car ownership.
> 
> The difference is, while the Auto Industry strives to make their product safer, the gun industry strives to make their product more dangerous, and to put them in the hands of some fucking scary people so the rest of us will be scared and want guns, too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rustic

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever hear of bombs? Are you that stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> No bombs in this attack, dope.
> The cartoon shows physical attacks. Not bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bombs aren't physical attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cartoon I responded to did not feature bombs, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment was guns could only do that amount of damage!
> 
> So you were proven wrong and now you want to change it you only meant the cartoon.
> 
> In real life if someone want to kill they will us guns, bombs, knives, bats hammers, trucks, planes and so much more but the only thing those like you focus on is the gun and not the damn individual!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were proven wrong and now you want to change it you only meant the cartoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post was a response to the cartoon, retard.
Click to expand...

Nice try, middle eastern terrorism much prefers bombs and vehicles…


----------



## TNHarley

Islamic State takes credit for Las Vegas massacre — says attacker recently convert to Islam


----------



## MarkDuffy

BasicHumanUnit said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have plenty of sensible gun laws we choose not to enforce them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, we don't.  Sensible gun laws should be crazy people can't buy guns, and we make sure they aren't crazy before they buy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is, you and every other lunatic on the Left would consider EVERY right winger as fitting that criteria.
Click to expand...

Not every


----------



## rightwinger

Mac1958 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this people was using machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying the firearms control people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  This guy used a machine gun to carry out his task.  A Super Soaker probably wouldn't have cut it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of machine gun? .30 cal? .50? Foreign?
> 
> MG249?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screws me.  Listen to the tape, the shots were coming out extremely quickly, that's all I can tell you.
> .
Click to expand...


You can't hear any separation between the shots.
Just a lengthy burst and then a pause then another lengthy burst

Seems like he had multiple automatic rifles


----------



## Dalia

Police are still looking for the motivation of the killer.
The people at the concert did not know at the beginning of where the shots came from as for the bataclan people lying on the ground believing a shooter on the horizon. three policemen saw that it came from the 32nd floor and they were able to rescue people by sheltering them behind a concrete block ( CNN).
This kind of mass shooting from a high building  Is not a thing that happens often nobody could pretend it would happen but it sadly already happening in the past.

Ex-Marine Charles Whitman shoots at the University of Texas tower in 1966





*Charles J. Whitman, a 24-year-old student at the University of Texas, is shown in this is a 1966 photograph.*
(AP)

Ex-marine Charles Whitman shoots at victims from a tower in 1966


----------



## rightwinger

TNHarley said:


> Islamic State takes credit for Las Vegas massacre — says attacker recently convert to Islam


They always take credit

Easier than actually doing it


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Mac1958 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Criminal control, obviously we don't have enough of it. Illegal aliens can come in here and kill anybody they want and get released.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy wasn't a criminal 18 hours ago.
> .
Click to expand...


But he sure as hell had CRIMINAL INTENT more than 18 hours ago


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever hear of bombs? Are you that stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> No bombs in this attack, dope.
> The cartoon shows physical attacks. Not bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bombs aren't physical attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cartoon I responded to did not feature bombs, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment was guns could only do that amount of damage!
> 
> So you were proven wrong and now you want to change it you only meant the cartoon.
> 
> In real life if someone want to kill they will us guns, bombs, knives, bats hammers, trucks, planes and so much more but the only thing those like you focus on is the gun and not the damn individual!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were proven wrong and now you want to change it you only meant the cartoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post was a response to the cartoon, retard.
Click to expand...


Sure it was fucktard!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And people with easy access to guns kill more.
> 
> 
> 
> HMM I have has easy access to guns my entire life who have I killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have regular mass shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> You say easy access to guns makes it more likely to kill.  More likely than what?  I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will.
> 
> 
> That would be like me saying you having easy access to your dick makes you more likely to rape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will._
> 
> That's what this terrorist's friends and family said also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> It's still not proof that easy access to guns makes one more likely to kill.
Click to expand...


It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.


----------



## bodecea

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, if I didn't care, I wouldn't be in this thread making my opinion on the matter. You on the other hand, only seem to care when it plays along the narrative of your political worldviews. Why else would you be here? Goodness gracious, you guys are like clockwork. Guy with a gun offs scores of innocent people and you come preaching the ills of gun ownership and the supposed deficiencies of our current gun laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah.
> 
> When a crazy person kills 50 people and injures 400 others because he was able to get a hold of military grade weapons despite being crazy, then yes, someone should ask why it's so damned easy to get guns.
> 
> Now, if this sort of thing never happened, then calling for gun control would be a bit silly.  But it happens all the time, and we always find out that it was a crazy person with a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note...
> 
> Life is life, young or old. And when that innocent life is brutally taken away, we all should care. We shouldn't politicize it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, if we had sensible gun laws, and maybe health care for mental illness, then these sorts of things wouldn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have plenty of sensible gun laws we choose not to enforce them
Click to expand...

I will love to hear what gun laws were not enforced in this shooter's case.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> HMM I have has easy access to guns my entire life who have I killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have regular mass shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> You say easy access to guns makes it more likely to kill.  More likely than what?  I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will.
> 
> 
> That would be like me saying you having easy access to your dick makes you more likely to rape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will._
> 
> That's what this terrorist's friends and family said also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> It's still not proof that easy access to guns makes one more likely to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
Click to expand...


Cars and trucks are as available, and boy do they use them a lot!

So when will you call for the banning of automobiles, planes and bombs!?!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Hey gun grabber nuts, 
Call Obama....maybe he can do something for ya....after all....he's still got a pen and a phone


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No bombs in this attack, dope.
> The cartoon shows physical attacks. Not bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombs aren't physical attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cartoon I responded to did not feature bombs, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment was guns could only do that amount of damage!
> 
> So you were proven wrong and now you want to change it you only meant the cartoon.
> 
> In real life if someone want to kill they will us guns, bombs, knives, bats hammers, trucks, planes and so much more but the only thing those like you focus on is the gun and not the damn individual!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were proven wrong and now you want to change it you only meant the cartoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post was a response to the cartoon, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it was fucktard!
Click to expand...




Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
Click to expand...





There you go, retard.


----------



## otto105

Rustic said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> Some in the mainstream media are calling him a Bernie Sanders supporter…
Click to expand...



Some meaning brietbart?


----------



## otto105

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My heart felt sympathy to those that lost their loved ones in Vegas and to the injured.
> 
> 2. The Second Amendment will not be repealed, so gun control discussion is moot.
> 
> 3. Information is still trickling in about the shooter and until all of know the facts the only thing we know is his name, the shame he brought his family, and he should be remember as a terrorist and if anyone sold him the firearm illegally they should lose everything they hold dear to them including their damn life!
> 
> So with that the reality is none of us know much about the shooter and it will be about a week before correct information is released and by then everyone will have moved on to another Trump comment while this tragedy will be back page gossip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The angry orange sends his "warm regards..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for him.
Click to expand...



And god bless everyone!


----------



## MarkDuffy

Flash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> The fact that this monster had access to automatic weapons and all the ammo he needed is not worth doing anything about...is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He used the weapons in an illegal manner.  If they were NFA full auto weapons then he would be the first person to ever use the weapons in an illegal manner.  If they weren't NFA and modified then he committed a crime by having automatic weapons.
> 
> Why should a law abiding citizen, protected by the Second Amendment, have their rights taken away because somebody else does something illegal?  Because once you start restricting firearms or restricting access to firearms then that is what you are doing and that is wrong.
Click to expand...

There is no Constitutional right to bear military weapons

NONE

There is no need to be able to slaughter many with rapid fire big magazines that can be quickly exchanged.


----------



## Flash

Hutch Starskey said:


> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.



Ten years ago I had about 25 firearms.  Now I have 50 firearms.

So according to you I am now twice as likely to kill people than I was ten years ago??

Is that the convoluted way that you idiot Moon Bats think?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Rustic said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And was designed as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over the counter AR type rifles are just sporting rifles nothing more nothing less...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, but nowhere near the same in performance.
> In reality like night and day
Click to expand...


Seemed to work very efficiently last night.


----------



## Marion Morrison

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, Joe, find a way to treat the crazy person. Don't take away the rights of others because of them. Find a way to fix our flawed mental health system, don't take guns away from sane, innocent, law abiding gun owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can  just take away the guns, because there's no good reason for crazy or sane people to have them.
Click to expand...


That's the JoeB131 I know, always on the wrong side of the issues! You rarely disappoint! You, Joe, should go camping in a tent in the NW wilderness in a known bear area without a gun.


I just saw the video, I had to turn it off. 

Warning: It made me nauseous.


----------



## otto105

Faun said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
Click to expand...



Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> HMM I have has easy access to guns my entire life who have I killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have regular mass shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> You say easy access to guns makes it more likely to kill.  More likely than what?  I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will.
> 
> 
> That would be like me saying you having easy access to your dick makes you more likely to rape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will._
> 
> That's what this terrorist's friends and family said also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> It's still not proof that easy access to guns makes one more likely to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
Click to expand...



Yes, unarmed people are available. Anyone should be able to be armed if they so choose.


I think the Mental Health system needs some bolstering.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

And SURPRISE......reports say he recently converted to Islam.


----------



## Missourian

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> 
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you ignore the mental health of the shooter. Had he been caught, those weapons would not have been used to kill anyone. That requires the hand of a cognizant (mentally unstable or otherwise) to use these weapons in that way. The weapons just don't animate themselves and start killing people.
> 
> Eh, perhaps I made a mistake logging on this morning... for I am being drawn into the politics of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look...This is America
> 
> We do everything possible to ensure that someone planning a massacre has access to the best weapons and ammo possible. We don't want to inconvenience mass shooters
> 
> As to arming crazy people? We did nothing after the Sandy Hook shooter gunned down six year olds. Background checks?  Sharing information on the mentally unstable? Restricting high capacity magazines?
> 
> Too inconvenient for gun owners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.
> 
> As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adam Lanza was freak'n crazy and everyone knew it. Our laws do nothing to try to prevent crazy people from gaining access to guns with large firing capacity. Holmes was crazy, Loughner was crazy, the gunman at Virginia Tech was crazy....this guy in Vegas was probably crazy
> 
> We don't care...God forbid a crazy person be blocked from access the weapons of his choice
Click to expand...

I read on Heavy.com that this guy has a pilots license and access to two planes.  Take away the guns and he'd have flown a plane into 22,000 people.  Or.  Driven a truck though them...or who knows what.  Blame the guy...don't use a maniac to push your anti-gun agenda.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

MarkDuffy said:


> There is no Constitutional right to bear military weapons
> 
> NONE
> 
> There is no need to be able to slaughter many with rapid fire big magazines that can be quickly exchanged.



Tell that to the 300 million+ who lost their lives to a government gone tyrannical.

You utterly fail to know the reason for the 2nd

Should all 200 million drivers in the USA be required to file a route plan of exactly where they plan to go each time they leave home because a few maniacs use trucks to plow into crowds?


----------



## MarkDuffy

TNHarley said:


> Islamic State takes credit for Las Vegas massacre — says attacker recently convert to Islam


If I click on that link, will I get a Russian virus?


----------



## rightwinger

iamwhatiseem said:


> And SURPRISE......reports say he recently converted to Islam.



Reports from who?


----------



## otto105

Rustic said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this people was using machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're saying the firearms control people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  This guy used a machine gun to carry out his task.  A Super Soaker probably wouldn't have cut it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of machine gun? .30 cal? .50? Foreign?
> 
> MG249?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Progressives watch too many Hollywood movies... they don't understand the reality of things
Click to expand...



Reality like 50+ people murdered?


----------



## Faun

Flash said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years ago I had about 25 firearms.  Now I have 50 firearms.
> 
> So according to you I am now twice as likely to kill people than I was ten years ago??
> 
> Is that the convoluted way that you idiot Moon Bats think?
Click to expand...

Based on the number of firearms you own? No.

Based on your mental instability? Yes.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that  $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.

*ual Income Statement (values in 000's)Get Quarterly Data*

*Period Ending:* *Trend* *12/31/2016* *12/31/2015* *12/31/2014* *12/31/2013
Total Revenue*
$9,455,123 $9,190,068 $10,081,984 $9,809,663
*Cost of Revenue*
$5,495,664 $5,625,376 $6,368,698 $6,258,716
*Gross Profit*
$3,959,459 $3,564,692 $3,713,286 $3,550,947
*Operating Expenses
Research and Development*
$0 $0 $0 $0
*Sales, General and Admin.*
$1,417,686 $1,619,606 $1,598,562 $1,619,956
*Non-Recurring Items*
$140,075 $1,539,318 $39,257 $13,314
*Other Operating Items*
$849,527 $819,883 $815,765 $849,225
*Operating Income*
$2,079,787 ($156,232) $1,323,538 $1,137,281
*Add'l income/expense items*
($72,698) ($15,970) ($7,797) ($9,062)
*Earnings Before Interest and Tax*
$1,953,950 ($248,664) $1,227,947 $919,537
*Interest Expense*
$694,773 $797,579 $817,061 $857,347
*Earnings Before Tax*
$1,259,177 ($1,046,243) $410,886 $62,190
*Income Tax*
$22,299 ($6,594) $283,708 $20,816
*Minority Interest*
($135,438) $591,929 ($277,051) ($213,108)
*Equity Earnings/Loss Unconsolidated Subsidiary*
$474,477 $181,421 ($23,958) ($139,853)
*Net Income-Cont. Operations*
$1,575,917 ($266,299) ($173,831) ($311,587)
*Net Income*
$1,101,440 ($447,720) ($149,873) ($171,734)
*Net Income Applicable to Common Shareholders*
$1,101,440 ($447,720) ($149,873) ($171,734)

See also: Company Financials data entry page


----------



## JoeB131

BasicHumanUnit said:


> As far as guns....let's consider FACTS SHALL WE?...
> 
> *FACT: In the USA, Guns PREVENT BODILY HARM and SAVE MORE LIVES THAN TAKE THEM
> *
> In spite of the Left medias vast coverage of RARE shootings like this and even rarer coverage of guns saving lives



There's no evidence of that.  IN fact, quite the contrary, the FBI says there are less than 45,000 DGU's a year.  

And only 200 justifiable homicides with guns.  

Hardly makes up for 400,000 gun crimes, 79,000 gun injuries and 33,000 gun deaths every year. 

But let's go ahead and grant for the moment that most gun owners are totally responsible.  

How do we keep the guns out of the hands like THIS GUY?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people control over gun control?
> 
> Such as not allowing felons to buy guns?
> 
> 
> 
> Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Current law allows felons to avoid background checks to buy guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in what state is it legal for a private seller to sell to felons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could they know without a background check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if they know or not.  it is ILLEGAL to sell guns to people who are not eligible to buy them which puts the responsibility of knowing who the gun is sold to on the seller.
> 
> So if you want to stay within the law on private sales you broker them through an FFL dealer
Click to expand...


So you're in favor of making that mandatory then? There is no other way for LE to know a transaction even occurred otherwise.


----------



## Vastator

Faun said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Muslims. Just like France and San Bernadino.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Muslim, ya bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bernie Sanders supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you confirm he wasn't Muslim,  with only a picture?  You forgot to reply to your racist comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know what the word, “racist,” means, ya moron. He doesn’t look Muslim.
Click to expand...

Remember this gem ya dumb bitch?  Care to share anymore of your worldly knowledge with us? 

Islamic State takes credit for Las Vegas massacre — says attacker recently convert to Islam


----------



## JoeB131

BuckToothMoron said:


> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.



It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.


----------



## otto105

Weatherman2020 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ATF's Fast and Furious scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, 250,000 guns walk across the border every year.  But let's concentrate on the 20 the ATF lost track of in a misguided attempt to track them.
> 
> Just like the gun nut, try to change the subject when there's a tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> As stated earlier, the number of gun crimes, accidents, police shootings and so on are not even a noticeable blip against the total numbers of privately owned firearms or the number of gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not.  But there's no countervailing benefit to having that many guns out there.
> 
> For instance, yes, we have a lot of car accidents, but we also have millions of cars getting people to work, to the store, etc.  That's a countervailing benefit to car ownership.
> 
> The difference is, while the Auto Industry strives to make their product safer, the gun industry strives to make their product more dangerous, and to put them in the hands of some fucking scary people so the rest of us will be scared and want guns, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 152353
> View attachment 152354
Click to expand...



How many mass murders by guns have happened in Japan? China? England? Germany? Or Australia since they banned most weapons?


----------



## rightwinger

Missourian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> 
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you ignore the mental health of the shooter. Had he been caught, those weapons would not have been used to kill anyone. That requires the hand of a cognizant (mentally unstable or otherwise) to use these weapons in that way. The weapons just don't animate themselves and start killing people.
> 
> Eh, perhaps I made a mistake logging on this morning... for I am being drawn into the politics of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look...This is America
> 
> We do everything possible to ensure that someone planning a massacre has access to the best weapons and ammo possible. We don't want to inconvenience mass shooters
> 
> As to arming crazy people? We did nothing after the Sandy Hook shooter gunned down six year olds. Background checks?  Sharing information on the mentally unstable? Restricting high capacity magazines?
> 
> Too inconvenient for gun owners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.
> 
> As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adam Lanza was freak'n crazy and everyone knew it. Our laws do nothing to try to prevent crazy people from gaining access to guns with large firing capacity. Holmes was crazy, Loughner was crazy, the gunman at Virginia Tech was crazy....this guy in Vegas was probably crazy
> 
> We don't care...God forbid a crazy person be blocked from access the weapons of his choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read on Heavy.com that this guy has a pilots license and access to two planes.  Take away the guns and he'd have flown a plane into 22,000 people.  Or.  Driven a truck though them...or who knows what.  Blame the guy...don't use a maniac to push your anti-gun agenda.
Click to expand...


Bull Shit

No reason this monster should have access to automatic weapons....None


----------



## bodecea

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have regular mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> You say easy access to guns makes it more likely to kill.  More likely than what?  I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will.
> 
> 
> That would be like me saying you having easy access to your dick makes you more likely to rape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will._
> 
> That's what this terrorist's friends and family said also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> It's still not proof that easy access to guns makes one more likely to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cars and trucks are as available, and boy do they use them a lot!
> 
> So when will you call for the banning of automobiles, planes and bombs!?!
Click to expand...

Like Charlottesville.


----------



## JoeB131

Weatherman2020 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ATF's Fast and Furious scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, 250,000 guns walk across the border every year.  But let's concentrate on the 20 the ATF lost track of in a misguided attempt to track them.
> 
> Just like the gun nut, try to change the subject when there's a tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> As stated earlier, the number of gun crimes, accidents, police shootings and so on are not even a noticeable blip against the total numbers of privately owned firearms or the number of gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not.  But there's no countervailing benefit to having that many guns out there.
> 
> For instance, yes, we have a lot of car accidents, but we also have millions of cars getting people to work, to the store, etc.  That's a countervailing benefit to car ownership.
> 
> The difference is, while the Auto Industry strives to make their product safer, the gun industry strives to make their product more dangerous, and to put them in the hands of some fucking scary people so the rest of us will be scared and want guns, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 152353
> View attachment 152354
Click to expand...


dude, the government will always have more guns, bigger guns and when a government goes crazy, it's usually because the people have gone crazy.


----------



## OldLady

Old Yeller said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legally, Mandalay Bay might be starring at some liability law suits here. Paddock, the killer, had been there since Thursday and had at least 10 guns with him. I’m sure some attorney out there will try to sue the party with the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my early thoughts.  Maids in/out for days.  10 guns, ammo, window tampering, security lapse?  The  Vultres will swoop in.  Illegals working there as housekeepers?  They will go after them.  You beat me to the post. Great minds think alike...
Click to expand...

Closet?
Housekeeping doesn't go in the closet or the drawers or your bags on a stayover.


----------



## Likkmee

rightwinger said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this people was using machine guns.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying the firearms control people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  This guy used a machine gun to carry out his task.  A Super Soaker probably wouldn't have cut it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of machine gun? .30 cal? .50? Foreign?
> 
> MG249?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screws me.  Listen to the tape, the shots were coming out extremely quickly, that's all I can tell you.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't hear any separation between the shots.
> Just a lengthy burst and then a pause then another lengthy burst
> 
> Seems like he had multiple automatic rifles
Click to expand...

Automatics are simple enough to trace from day one.They were either registered to the US Nazi regime, another nation or registered to a private owner and stolen( very doubtful) My guess is they were foreign.OR... Maybe the got them from the CIA deal in Mexico, Obamas pals. The girl DID say the people who warned them were short Latinos. It's not hard to make somebody do whatever you want. Old Colombian/CIA trick http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-faces-leaving-like-zombie-s-ll-ANYTHING.html


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Rustic said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those that used the planes in 9/11 prove you wrong. Tim McVeigh proves you wrong.
> 
> Hell bombings around the world prove you wrong.
> 
> Want to try again!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has not a damned thing to do with the cartoon I responded to, dope. Funny that every one of the retarded brotherhood all missed that and responded out of context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are not buying it
Click to expand...


Because you're retarded.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

bodecea said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> You say easy access to guns makes it more likely to kill.  More likely than what?  I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will.
> 
> 
> That would be like me saying you having easy access to your dick makes you more likely to rape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will._
> 
> That's what this terrorist's friends and family said also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> It's still not proof that easy access to guns makes one more likely to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cars and trucks are as available, and boy do they use them a lot!
> 
> So when will you call for the banning of automobiles, planes and bombs!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Charlottesville.
Click to expand...


Like France and many other times...


----------



## MarkDuffy

Flash said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years ago I had about 25 firearms.  Now I have 50 firearms.
> 
> So according to you I am now twice as likely to kill people than I was ten years ago??
> 
> Is that the convoluted way that you idiot Moon Bats think?
Click to expand...

With as much as you hate America, flush, absolutely


----------



## JoeB131

Flash said:


> Ten years ago I had about 25 firearms. Now I have 50 firearms.
> 
> So according to you I am now twice as likely to kill people than I was ten years ago??
> 
> Is that the convoluted way that you idiot Moon Bats think?



Naw, i think you were crazy at 25 guns. 

It's kind of like a crazy cat lady.  There wasn't a specific number of cats that got her that designation.


----------



## RealDave

bornright said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sure are used to kill mass people.
> 
> 
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that he got a machine gun?...sounds like he had 10 of them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that he had so many guns with him proves he was not thinking clearly.  One gun with a lot of ammunition is a lot more deadly for one shooter than one shooter with a lot of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crap.  One could jam & he had a spare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was prepared for 10 jams
Click to expand...

 He probably figured on changing guns instead of clips assuming all were automatics.  If you are going out in a gunfight, might as well bring all you got.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

JoeB131 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as guns....let's consider FACTS SHALL WE?...
> 
> *FACT: In the USA, Guns PREVENT BODILY HARM and SAVE MORE LIVES THAN TAKE THEM
> *
> In spite of the Left medias vast coverage of RARE shootings like this and even rarer coverage of guns saving lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no evidence of that.  IN fact, quite the contrary, the FBI says there are less than 45,000 DGU's a year.
> 
> And only 200 justifiable homicides with guns.
> 
> Hardly makes up for 400,000 gun crimes, 79,000 gun injuries and 33,000 gun deaths every year.
> 
> But let's go ahead and grant for the moment that most gun owners are totally responsible.
> 
> How do we keep the guns out of the hands like THIS GUY?
Click to expand...


The FBI doesn't report or record every incident of guns being used in self defense.  Not even a fraction.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Rustic said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No bombs in this attack, dope.
> The cartoon shows physical attacks. Not bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombs aren't physical attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cartoon I responded to did not feature bombs, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment was guns could only do that amount of damage!
> 
> So you were proven wrong and now you want to change it you only meant the cartoon.
> 
> In real life if someone want to kill they will us guns, bombs, knives, bats hammers, trucks, planes and so much more but the only thing those like you focus on is the gun and not the damn individual!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you were proven wrong and now you want to change it you only meant the cartoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post was a response to the cartoon, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try, middle eastern terrorism much prefers bombs and vehicles…
Click to expand...


Where is any of that referenced in the cartoon, dope?


----------



## MarkDuffy

otto105 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
Click to expand...

The NRA supports terrorists' right to bear arms

NRA blocks law to stop suspected terrorists from buying guns


----------



## Hutch Starskey

RealDave said:


> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bornright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> People kill people no firearms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it that he got a machine gun?...sounds like he had 10 of them.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that he had so many guns with him proves he was not thinking clearly.  One gun with a lot of ammunition is a lot more deadly for one shooter than one shooter with a lot of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crap.  One could jam & he had a spare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was prepared for 10 jams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He probably figured on changing guns instead of clips assuming all were automatics.  If you are going out in a gunfight, might as well bring all you got.
Click to expand...


He probably planned on firing until they melted down or otherwise malfunctioned.


----------



## Flash

otto105 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
Click to expand...



Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.  

So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?


Senate rejects gun control background check measures

*Senate rejects gun control background check measures*

But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.


----------



## Weatherman2020

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ATF's Fast and Furious scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, 250,000 guns walk across the border every year.  But let's concentrate on the 20 the ATF lost track of in a misguided attempt to track them.
> 
> Just like the gun nut, try to change the subject when there's a tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> As stated earlier, the number of gun crimes, accidents, police shootings and so on are not even a noticeable blip against the total numbers of privately owned firearms or the number of gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not.  But there's no countervailing benefit to having that many guns out there.
> 
> For instance, yes, we have a lot of car accidents, but we also have millions of cars getting people to work, to the store, etc.  That's a countervailing benefit to car ownership.
> 
> The difference is, while the Auto Industry strives to make their product safer, the gun industry strives to make their product more dangerous, and to put them in the hands of some fucking scary people so the rest of us will be scared and want guns, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 152353
> View attachment 152354
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude, the government will always have more guns, bigger guns and when a government goes crazy, it's usually because the people have gone crazy.
Click to expand...

One of the first actions of Hitler was confiscate the guns from Jews.
How'd that work out?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

JoeB131 said:


> How do we keep the guns out of the hands like THIS GUY?



*By focusing on the REAL problem...PEOPLE.

By not allowing bleeding heart judges to give dangerous people a mere slap on the wrist so they can then go do things like this

By prosecuting ANYONE who would give thousands of automatic weapons the the Mexican Cartel

By bringing back mental institutions

By prosecuting ANY President or ex President who would release thousands of CRIMINALS from prison for political / racist reasons

How about those for starters?*


----------



## Faun

Vastator said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Muslim, ya bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you confirm he wasn't Muslim,  with only a picture?  You forgot to reply to your racist comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know what the word, “racist,” means, ya moron. He doesn’t look Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember this gem ya dumb bitch?  Care to share anymore of your worldly knowledge with us?
> 
> Islamic State takes credit for Las Vegas massacre — says attacker recently convert to Islam
Click to expand...

You poor dumbfuck. That hasn’t been confirmed. Just a few minutes ago, I saw another one of you cult members showing a tweet where Antifa claimed responsibility.

But keep your hopes and prayers alive


----------



## Pete7469

Rustic said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was very effective either way. Why is the bump fire option even necessary or legal?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even understand bump fire? Obviously not… LOL
Click to expand...


Bed wetters don't know shit about shit.


----------



## MarkDuffy

BasicHumanUnit said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Constitutional right to bear military weapons
> 
> NONE
> 
> There is no need to be able to slaughter many with rapid fire big magazines that can be quickly exchanged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the 300 million+ who lost their lives to a government gone tyrannical.
> 
> You utterly fail to know the reason for the 2nd
> 
> Should all 200 million drivers in the USA be required to file a route plan of exactly where they plan to go each time they leave home because a few maniacs use trucks to plow into crowds?
Click to expand...

That is a garbage argument. If you cannot trust the USofA, then the entire planet is screwed.

Is not the USofA the exceptional nation?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have regular mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> You say easy access to guns makes it more likely to kill.  More likely than what?  I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will.
> 
> 
> That would be like me saying you having easy access to your dick makes you more likely to rape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will._
> 
> That's what this terrorist's friends and family said also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> It's still not proof that easy access to guns makes one more likely to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cars and trucks are as available, and boy do they use them a lot!
> 
> So when will you call for the banning of automobiles, planes and bombs!?!
Click to expand...


Just not in this case, dope. The preference was for the readily available and easily accessed rifles. They proved to be very effective.


----------



## Vastator

rightwinger said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you ignore the mental health of the shooter. Had he been caught, those weapons would not have been used to kill anyone. That requires the hand of a cognizant (mentally unstable or otherwise) to use these weapons in that way. The weapons just don't animate themselves and start killing people.
> 
> Eh, perhaps I made a mistake logging on this morning... for I am being drawn into the politics of the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look...This is America
> 
> We do everything possible to ensure that someone planning a massacre has access to the best weapons and ammo possible. We don't want to inconvenience mass shooters
> 
> As to arming crazy people? We did nothing after the Sandy Hook shooter gunned down six year olds. Background checks?  Sharing information on the mentally unstable? Restricting high capacity magazines?
> 
> Too inconvenient for gun owners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.
> 
> As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adam Lanza was freak'n crazy and everyone knew it. Our laws do nothing to try to prevent crazy people from gaining access to guns with large firing capacity. Holmes was crazy, Loughner was crazy, the gunman at Virginia Tech was crazy....this guy in Vegas was probably crazy
> 
> We don't care...God forbid a crazy person be blocked from access the weapons of his choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read on Heavy.com that this guy has a pilots license and access to two planes.  Take away the guns and he'd have flown a plane into 22,000 people.  Or.  Driven a truck though them...or who knows what.  Blame the guy...don't use a maniac to push your anti-gun agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull Shit
> 
> No reason this monster should have access to automatic weapons....None
Click to expand...

No reason we should tolerate leftist ideology...  Guns are protected by the Constitution.  Leftist ideology isn't...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

JoeB131 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
Click to expand...



IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next


----------



## Marion Morrison

It seems like he definitely had  an accomplice or two to me.

Possibly someone brought him the guns and may have been shooting as well.

The guns may not have been in his room more than 24 hrs if operatives kept visiting and dropping off arms/ammo.

There would have been nothing for housekeeping to see.

I would investigate that woman's cohorts/relatives.

She may have manipulated the man.

Too early to tell right now.


----------



## otto105

Flash said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
Click to expand...



So you post an article that doesn't prove your point?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Pete7469 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was very effective either way. Why is the bump fire option even necessary or legal?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even understand bump fire? Obviously not… LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bed wetters don't know shit about shit.
Click to expand...


It wasn't effective? It was your guess that the shooter used it.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years ago I had about 25 firearms.  Now I have 50 firearms.
> 
> So according to you I am now twice as likely to kill people than I was ten years ago??
> 
> Is that the convoluted way that you idiot Moon Bats think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on the number of firearms you own? No.
> 
> Based on your mental instability? Yes.
Click to expand...

LOL, you beat me to the punch due to a smoke break


----------



## TNHarley

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And SURPRISE......reports say he recently converted to Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reports from who?
Click to expand...

bloomberg originally. Thats what zz pupps said


----------



## RealDave

Hutch Starskey said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shooter had been Muslim, Trump would have used it as justification to permanently ban Muslim immigration
> 
> But since he was an older white male, he will just chalk it up to the weekly gun carnage our nation endures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you ignore the mental health of the shooter. Had he been caught, those weapons would not have been used to kill anyone. That requires the hand of a cognizant (mentally unstable or otherwise) to use these weapons in that way. The weapons just don't animate themselves and start killing people.
> 
> Eh, perhaps I made a mistake logging on this morning... for I am being drawn into the politics of the matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look...This is America
> 
> We do everything possible to ensure that someone planning a massacre has access to the best weapons and ammo possible. We don't want to inconvenience mass shooters
> 
> As to arming crazy people? We did nothing after the Sandy Hook shooter gunned down six year olds. Background checks?  Sharing information on the mentally unstable? Restricting high capacity magazines?
> 
> Too inconvenient for gun owners
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.
> 
> As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His mother bought the guns, but she also took him shooting frequently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She also failed to secure them from her psychopath son.
Click to expand...


I know people that can drive very well when drunk.  I know people who can text & drive  perfectly.

Yet we still ban these things & they are illegal.

So, if people can not keep their guns safely, then why not greatly restrict those than can legally own guns.

We know that introducing a gun into a home puts all those living there of a greater risk.

We have kids getting these a hold of the guns or reaching into Gramma's purse. 

I am a gun owner yet I do not carry.  I know that  there is a risk that I might not lock it up, drop it, accidently fire it the more I handle it. True with everyone.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

JoeB131 said:


> Naw, i think you were crazy at 25 guns.
> 
> It's kind of like a crazy cat lady.  There wasn't a specific number of cats that got her that designation.



I resemble that remark !!!!!


----------



## JoeB131

Weatherman2020 said:


> One of the first actions of Hitler was confiscate the guns from Jews.
> How'd that work out?



1) Not true. Hitler actually loosened the gun laws the Weimar Republic had imposed.  
2) If you were a German Jew, you had a 75% chance of surviving the war.  Most of the Jews who were killed in the Holocaust were in countries the Nazis conquered or had allied themselves with Germany.


----------



## Flash

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years ago I had about 25 firearms.  Now I have 50 firearms.
> 
> So according to you I am now twice as likely to kill people than I was ten years ago??
> 
> Is that the convoluted way that you idiot Moon Bats think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on the number of firearms you own? No.
> 
> Based on your mental instability? Yes.
Click to expand...



So you admit that the propensity to commit a crime has no correlation to fire arm access?


----------



## Likkmee

MarkDuffy said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Constitutional right to bear military weapons
> 
> NONE
> 
> There is no need to be able to slaughter many with rapid fire big magazines that can be quickly exchanged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the 300 million+ who lost their lives to a government gone tyrannical.
> 
> You utterly fail to know the reason for the 2nd
> 
> Should all 200 million drivers in the USA be required to file a route plan of exactly where they plan to go each time they leave home because a few maniacs use trucks to plow into crowds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a garbage argument. If you cannot trust the USofA, then the entire planet is screwed.
> 
> Is not the USofA the exceptional nation?
Click to expand...

Indeed it is. #1 in PrOn , #1 in serial killers, #1 in pedophilia,#1 in divorce, #1 in wars, #1 in attacking sovereign nations,#1 in abortion( China may be a tie),#1 in prescription drug use. #1 in illicit drug use, #1 client of cocaine on earth, #1 in purchasing shoes with LED light in the heel,#1 in mental illness,#1 in prisoners per capita. Shall I continue ?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Flash said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years ago I had about 25 firearms.  Now I have 50 firearms.
> 
> So according to you I am now twice as likely to kill people than I was ten years ago??
> 
> Is that the convoluted way that you idiot Moon Bats think?
Click to expand...


That's not what I said at all. If a guy chooses firearms to kill, their availability makes it very easy to do so. It's  a very effective option as we have seen.


----------



## OldLady

Flash said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
Click to expand...

His brother didn't think he was nuts.  It sounds like the guy had a complete personality change in a very short time.  (His brother lives in Florida, so obviously he didn't see him on a daily basis.)
The police had no history with the guy, except a citation from years prior.  If they knew him, it wasn't things for which he had been arrested.
And I heard a female companion of his jumped on the stage and screamed "You are all going to die."  But it wasn't his girlfriend--police say she was out of the country at the time.  So was that a rumor that isn't true?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

RealDave said:


> I know people that can drive very well when drunk.  I know people who can text & drive  perfectly.



Uhhhh....NO

You lost this argument from the get go


----------



## Weatherman2020

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first actions of Hitler was confiscate the guns from Jews.
> How'd that work out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Not true. Hitler actually loosened the gun laws the Weimar Republic had imposed.
> 2) If you were a German Jew, you had a 75% chance of surviving the war.  Most of the Jews who were killed in the Holocaust were in countries the Nazis conquered or had allied themselves with Germany.
Click to expand...

"The 1938 _Regulations Against Jews' Possession of Weapons_, which came into force the day after Kristallnacht,[10][11] effectively deprived all Jews living under the Third Reich of the right to possess any form of weapons, including truncheons, knives, firearms and ammunition.[12] Before that, some police forces used the pre-existing "trustworthiness" clause to disarm Jews on the basis that "the Jewish population 'cannot be regarded as trustworthy'".[8]"

And you lecturing to us on how things were really not that bad for Jews in NAZI Germany tells us everything we need to know about why you want gun control here.


----------



## JoeB131

BasicHumanUnit said:


> By focusing on the REAL problem...PEOPLE.
> 
> By not allowing bleeding heart judges to give dangerous people a mere slap on the wrist so they can then go do things like this



Except there's no indication this guy had a criminal record of any sort. 



BasicHumanUnit said:


> By prosecuting ANYONE who would give thousands of automatic weapons the the Mexican Cartel



Okay. That would be the gun manufacturers of America, but I don't see that happening.  Or are you talking about the trickle of guns that were used to try to catch gun runners? 




BasicHumanUnit said:


> By bringing back mental institutions



I could be snarky and say, "Let's start in USMB", but the fact is, those places were cruel and didn't do much to help the people in them. 



BasicHumanUnit said:


> By prosecuting ANY President or ex President who would release thousands of CRIMINALS from prison for political / racist reasons



Again, not seeing how any of these prevents a crazy person like the guy today from going on a mass shooting. It seems like you are trying to point to everything else in the room to deflect.


----------



## Flash

otto105 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you post an article that doesn't prove your point?
Click to expand...



The point is that Democrats opposed an improvement in the mental health accountability to the NICS system  so don't blame the NRA.


----------



## JoeB131

Weatherman2020 said:


> "The 1938 _Regulations Against Jews' Possession of Weapons_, which came into force the day after Kristallnacht,[10][11] effectively deprived all Jews living under the Third Reich of the right to possess any form



Okay, here's the thing.  Hitler came into power in 1933. SO this was not "one of the first things he did", like you said.  

The thing was, even if the Jews had guns, the Nazis had Tanks. 

Tank beats gun.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

MarkDuffy said:


> That is a garbage argument. If you cannot trust the USofA, then the entire planet is screwed.
> Is not the USofA the exceptional nation?



WTF are you talking about?


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first actions of Hitler was confiscate the guns from Jews.
> How'd that work out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Not true. Hitler actually loosened the gun laws the Weimar Republic had imposed.
> 2) If you were a German Jew, you had a 75% chance of surviving the war.  Most of the Jews who were killed in the Holocaust were in countries the Nazis conquered or had allied themselves with Germany.
Click to expand...







Bullshit.  The facts are they were tightened to where you had to be a member of the nazi Party to obtain a gun permit.


----------



## TomParks

Well Hillary and Pocahontas are bitching about the NRA and gun control....what about Chicago? Hell there are 50 killed every weekend


----------



## Marion Morrison

Likkmee said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying the firearms control people?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  This guy used a machine gun to carry out his task.  A Super Soaker probably wouldn't have cut it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of machine gun? .30 cal? .50? Foreign?
> 
> MG249?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screws me.  Listen to the tape, the shots were coming out extremely quickly, that's all I can tell you.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't hear any separation between the shots.
> Just a lengthy burst and then a pause then another lengthy burst
> 
> Seems like he had multiple automatic rifles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Automatics are simple enough to trace from day one.They were either registered to the US Nazi regime, another nation or registered to a private owner and stolen( very doubtful) My guess is they were foreign.OR... Maybe the got them from the CIA deal in Mexico, Obamas pals. The girl DID say the people who warned them were short Latinos. It's not hard to make somebody do whatever you want. Old Colombian/CIA trick Female 'Devil's Breath' criminals are blowing drug powder in victim's faces | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...




OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His brother didn't think he was nuts.  It sounds like the guy had a complete personality change in a very short time.  (His brother lives in Florida, so obviously he didn't see him on a daily basis.)
> The police had no history with the guy, except a citation from years prior.  If they knew him, it wasn't things for which he had been arrested.
> And I heard a female companion of his jumped on the stage and screamed "You are all going to die."  But it wasn't his girlfriend--police say she was out of the country at the time.  So was that a rumor that isn't true?
Click to expand...



I get the feeling that woman is an operative through and through.

Lots of ISIS in the Phillipines and she wasn't living with her husband. Marriage for citizenship, perhaps?


----------



## MarkDuffy

Flash said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
Click to expand...


FAIL

From YOUR link

_Instead, Democrats largely backed a measure from Sens. Chuck Schumer(D-N.Y.), Cory Booker (D-N.J.), Richard Blumenthal (D-Conn.) and Murphy that would require a background check for most sales or transfers of guns.

But that measure, which also needed 60 votes, failed in a 44-56 vote._


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The 1938 _Regulations Against Jews' Possession of Weapons_, which came into force the day after Kristallnacht,[10][11] effectively deprived all Jews living under the Third Reich of the right to possess any form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here's the thing.  Hitler came into power in 1933. SO this was not "one of the first things he did", like you said.
> 
> The thing was, even if the Jews had guns, the Nazis had Tanks.
> 
> Tank beats gun.
Click to expand...





Tell that to the camp guards at Sobibor.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, here's the thing.  Hitler came into power in 1933. SO this was not "one of the first things he did", like you said.
> The thing was, even if the Jews had guns, the Nazis had Tanks.
> Tank beats gun.



Maybe, but enough guns in enough Jews hands sure would have slowed down their slaughter and given the allies more time to save some of them


----------



## Eaglewings

Flash said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
Click to expand...


Read your link :   Too many slip through the cracks using only mental heath data the republicans proposed.

Sen. Richard Blumenthal (D-Conn.) urged support for the Democrats’ proposal ahead of Monday’s vote, saying it would let the background check system work “in the only rational way it should, requiring everyone purchasing a firearm to undergo a background check.”


----------



## MarkDuffy

Weatherman2020 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ATF's Fast and Furious scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, 250,000 guns walk across the border every year.  But let's concentrate on the 20 the ATF lost track of in a misguided attempt to track them.
> 
> Just like the gun nut, try to change the subject when there's a tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> As stated earlier, the number of gun crimes, accidents, police shootings and so on are not even a noticeable blip against the total numbers of privately owned firearms or the number of gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not.  But there's no countervailing benefit to having that many guns out there.
> 
> For instance, yes, we have a lot of car accidents, but we also have millions of cars getting people to work, to the store, etc.  That's a countervailing benefit to car ownership.
> 
> The difference is, while the Auto Industry strives to make their product safer, the gun industry strives to make their product more dangerous, and to put them in the hands of some fucking scary people so the rest of us will be scared and want guns, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 152353
> View attachment 152354
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude, the government will always have more guns, bigger guns and when a government goes crazy, it's usually because the people have gone crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the first actions of Hitler was confiscate the guns from Jews.
> How'd that work out?
Click to expand...

Are you claiming trump is Hitler?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> You say easy access to guns makes it more likely to kill.  More likely than what?  I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will.
> 
> 
> That would be like me saying you having easy access to your dick makes you more likely to rape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will._
> 
> That's what this terrorist's friends and family said also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> It's still not proof that easy access to guns makes one more likely to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cars and trucks are as available, and boy do they use them a lot!
> 
> So when will you call for the banning of automobiles, planes and bombs!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just not in this case, dope. The preference was for the readily available and easily accessed rifles. They proved to be very effective.
Click to expand...


Well fucktard McVeigh used a truck to blow up kids, and did you call for the banning of trucks?

Of course not.

Trucks have been used in terrorist attacks but you just shrug it off but let a gun be used and you call for repealing the Second Amendment.

So let cut the shit and admit you ignore the fact the gun is just one tool for terrorists.


----------



## bodecea

iamwhatiseem said:


> And SURPRISE......reports say he recently converted to Islam.


What reports?  From where?


----------



## Avatar4321

JoeB131 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know he was crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you conclude he wasn't?
> 
> Nevada... shit he might also be a Mormon.
Click to expand...


I can't. I just think it's unwise to presume he is before we know anything


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His brother didn't think he was nuts.  It sounds like the guy had a complete personality change in a very short time.  (His brother lives in Florida, so obviously he didn't see him on a daily basis.)
> The police had no history with the guy, except a citation from years prior.  If they knew him, it wasn't things for which he had been arrested.
> And I heard a female companion of his jumped on the stage and screamed "You are all going to die."  But it wasn't his girlfriend--police say she was out of the country at the time.  So was that a rumor that isn't true?
Click to expand...



AFAIK That did happen. Why didn't she go to the police and tell them where he was, though?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years ago I had about 25 firearms.  Now I have 50 firearms.
> 
> So according to you I am now twice as likely to kill people than I was ten years ago??
> 
> Is that the convoluted way that you idiot Moon Bats think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I said at all. If a guy chooses firearms to kill, their availability makes it very easy to do so. It's  a very effective option as we have seen.
Click to expand...


So is a truck and car...


----------



## bodecea

Vastator said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Muslim, ya bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you confirm he wasn't Muslim,  with only a picture?  You forgot to reply to your racist comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know what the word, “racist,” means, ya moron. He doesn’t look Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember this gem ya dumb bitch?  Care to share anymore of your worldly knowledge with us?
> 
> Islamic State takes credit for Las Vegas massacre — says attacker recently convert to Islam
Click to expand...

I know it's too soon for firm evidence....but do you think that to be true?   or the Islamic State trying to take some credit for something that had nothing to do with them in reality?


----------



## MarkDuffy

Vastator said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look...This is America
> 
> We do everything possible to ensure that someone planning a massacre has access to the best weapons and ammo possible. We don't want to inconvenience mass shooters
> 
> As to arming crazy people? We did nothing after the Sandy Hook shooter gunned down six year olds. Background checks?  Sharing information on the mentally unstable? Restricting high capacity magazines?
> 
> Too inconvenient for gun owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.
> 
> As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adam Lanza was freak'n crazy and everyone knew it. Our laws do nothing to try to prevent crazy people from gaining access to guns with large firing capacity. Holmes was crazy, Loughner was crazy, the gunman at Virginia Tech was crazy....this guy in Vegas was probably crazy
> 
> We don't care...God forbid a crazy person be blocked from access the weapons of his choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read on Heavy.com that this guy has a pilots license and access to two planes.  Take away the guns and he'd have flown a plane into 22,000 people.  Or.  Driven a truck though them...or who knows what.  Blame the guy...don't use a maniac to push your anti-gun agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull Shit
> 
> No reason this monster should have access to automatic weapons....None
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No reason we should tolerate leftist ideology...  Guns are protected by the Constitution.  Leftist ideology isn't...
Click to expand...

Machine guns are illegal, even republicans admit that


----------



## boedicca

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years ago I had about 25 firearms.  Now I have 50 firearms.
> 
> So according to you I am now twice as likely to kill people than I was ten years ago??
> 
> Is that the convoluted way that you idiot Moon Bats think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I said at all. If a guy chooses firearms to kill, their availability makes it very easy to do so. It's  a very effective option as we have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is a truck and car...
Click to expand...



And a brain and free will.

Government can NEVER protect us from every malignant act by a disturbed individual or group that is determined to cause harm.


----------



## Vastator

bodecea said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders supporter?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you confirm he wasn't Muslim,  with only a picture?  You forgot to reply to your racist comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know what the word, “racist,” means, ya moron. He doesn’t look Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember this gem ya dumb bitch?  Care to share anymore of your worldly knowledge with us?
> 
> Islamic State takes credit for Las Vegas massacre — says attacker recently convert to Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's too soon for firm evidence....but do you think that to be true?   or the Islamic State trying to take some credit for something that had nothing to do with them in reality?
Click to expand...

Fits the MO...  Dan Bernardino,  and Orlando...


----------



## Muhammed

JoeB131 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, Joe, find a way to treat the crazy person. Don't take away the rights of others because of them. Find a way to fix our flawed mental health system, don't take guns away from sane, innocent, law abiding gun owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can  just take away the guns, because there's no good reason for crazy or sane people to have them.
Click to expand...

That's a lie. A real man recognises that he has moral obligation to protect his family.


----------



## Eloy

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two elements in this:  People and guns.
> We can pretend that's not the case, we can stick to bumper sticker sloganeering, or we can be honest and look at the big picture.
> And by the way, I don't see guns being "grabbed".
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.  So why does the FIRST thing from your mouth have to always be about doing something about GUNS?
> 
> How about for once you consider doing something about dangerous criminals being let loose early, or prosecuting the PEOPLE who gave thousands of military weapons to the dangerous Mexican drug cartel?
> 
> Or how about we instead go after all the bleeding heart liberal judges giving people who do horrible things to others a mere slap on the wrist?    How about going after an ex President who released thousands of dangerous criminals from prison for racist reasons?
Click to expand...

You misquoted; I did not write those words.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

BasicHumanUnit said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
Click to expand...


Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.


----------



## bodecea

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His brother didn't think he was nuts.  It sounds like the guy had a complete personality change in a very short time.  (His brother lives in Florida, so obviously he didn't see him on a daily basis.)
> The police had no history with the guy, except a citation from years prior.  If they knew him, it wasn't things for which he had been arrested.
> And I heard a female companion of his jumped on the stage and screamed "You are all going to die."  But it wasn't his girlfriend--police say she was out of the country at the time.  So was that a rumor that isn't true?
Click to expand...

Tumor?   Like the guy at UT in the 60s?


----------



## Eloy

Hutch Starskey said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people control over gun control?
> 
> Such as not allowing felons to buy guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With current laws out country is filled with mass shootings, accidental shootings, cops killing people, people killing cops regularly...
> 
> This stuff is rare with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, current laws are not being enforced… Like criminal control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What law should this guy have been picked up for violating?
Click to expand...

Some Americans love the sound of a machine gun.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

NBC just played the video and it was automatic and not semi-automatic fire.

So if the gun was fully automatic then the individual needed a license to own one and if not then it was obtained illegally!

When you hear the video that was fully automatic!

The only other way it could have been modified and if so then he made the firearm illegal!


----------



## bodecea

Vastator said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter?
> 
> 
> 
> How did you confirm he wasn't Muslim,  with only a picture?  You forgot to reply to your racist comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know what the word, “racist,” means, ya moron. He doesn’t look Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember this gem ya dumb bitch?  Care to share anymore of your worldly knowledge with us?
> 
> Islamic State takes credit for Las Vegas massacre — says attacker recently convert to Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's too soon for firm evidence....but do you think that to be true?   or the Islamic State trying to take some credit for something that had nothing to do with them in reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fits the MO...  Dan Bernardino,  and Orlando...
Click to expand...

Oklahoma City.....Sandy Hook....Charleston.....


----------



## Flash

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His brother didn't think he was nuts.  It sounds like the guy had a complete personality change in a very short time.  (His brother lives in Florida, so obviously he didn't see him on a daily basis.)
> The police had no history with the guy, except a citation from years prior.  If they knew him, it wasn't things for which he had been arrested.
> And I heard a female companion of his jumped on the stage and screamed "You are all going to die."  But it wasn't his girlfriend--police say she was out of the country at the time.  So was that a rumor that isn't true?
Click to expand...



We live in a country of 330 million people.  Many are crazy.  Many are assholes.  Many have a hair up their ass for political reasons.    Too many angry, mentally ill, encouraged people who are willing to kill and die.Too many religious fanatics, fundamentalists, wannabe revolutionaries, and political malcontents.

Shit happens.

Something made this asshole do a terrible thing.  Just like something made other assholes do terrible things.  Like that Black Lives Matter Negro that shot up the church last week or that Democrat shithead that shot up the Congressmen.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Flash said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you post an article that doesn't prove your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Democrats opposed an improvement in the mental health accountability to the NICS system  so don't blame the NRA.
Click to expand...

Garbage. republican bills with cool names always have a poison segment that REMOVE gun control

Why?

The GOP is totally owned by the NRA who's only function is to sell more and bigger guns.


----------



## Eloy

Rustic said:


> This country's worst enemy is it's own federal government…


Gun loving unofficial militia members agree with you.


----------



## Vastator

Faun said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders supporter?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you confirm he wasn't Muslim,  with only a picture?  You forgot to reply to your racist comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know what the word, “racist,” means, ya moron. He doesn’t look Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember this gem ya dumb bitch?  Care to share anymore of your worldly knowledge with us?
> 
> Islamic State takes credit for Las Vegas massacre — says attacker recently convert to Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor dumbfuck. That hasn’t been confirmed. Just a few minutes ago, I saw another one of you cult members showing a tweet where Antifa claimed responsibility.
> 
> But keep your hopes and prayers alive
Click to expand...

Someone's hoping,  and praying...  And it's not this guy.  Don't worry.  I'll never let you forget.


----------



## boedicca

Hutch Starskey said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
Click to expand...




Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!

Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia


----------



## Vastator

MarkDuffy said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.
> 
> As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Lanza was freak'n crazy and everyone knew it. Our laws do nothing to try to prevent crazy people from gaining access to guns with large firing capacity. Holmes was crazy, Loughner was crazy, the gunman at Virginia Tech was crazy....this guy in Vegas was probably crazy
> 
> We don't care...God forbid a crazy person be blocked from access the weapons of his choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read on Heavy.com that this guy has a pilots license and access to two planes.  Take away the guns and he'd have flown a plane into 22,000 people.  Or.  Driven a truck though them...or who knows what.  Blame the guy...don't use a maniac to push your anti-gun agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull Shit
> 
> No reason this monster should have access to automatic weapons....None
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No reason we should tolerate leftist ideology...  Guns are protected by the Constitution.  Leftist ideology isn't...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Machine guns are illegal, even republicans admit that
Click to expand...

No they aren't...


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  This guy used a machine gun to carry out his task.  A Super Soaker probably wouldn't have cut it.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of machine gun? .30 cal? .50? Foreign?
> 
> MG249?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screws me.  Listen to the tape, the shots were coming out extremely quickly, that's all I can tell you.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't hear any separation between the shots.
> Just a lengthy burst and then a pause then another lengthy burst
> 
> Seems like he had multiple automatic rifles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Automatics are simple enough to trace from day one.They were either registered to the US Nazi regime, another nation or registered to a private owner and stolen( very doubtful) My guess is they were foreign.OR... Maybe the got them from the CIA deal in Mexico, Obamas pals. The girl DID say the people who warned them were short Latinos. It's not hard to make somebody do whatever you want. Old Colombian/CIA trick Female 'Devil's Breath' criminals are blowing drug powder in victim's faces | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His brother didn't think he was nuts.  It sounds like the guy had a complete personality change in a very short time.  (His brother lives in Florida, so obviously he didn't see him on a daily basis.)
> The police had no history with the guy, except a citation from years prior.  If they knew him, it wasn't things for which he had been arrested.
> And I heard a female companion of his jumped on the stage and screamed "You are all going to die."  But it wasn't his girlfriend--police say she was out of the country at the time.  So was that a rumor that isn't true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling that woman is an operative through and through.
> 
> Lots of ISIS in the Phillipines and she wasn't living with her husband. Marriage for citizenship, perhaps?
Click to expand...

The complete personality change, a guy that age, maybe it WAS ISIS recruitment.  Or he was going through plain old garden variety suicidal/homicidal rage.  I'm going out and I'm taking as many people with me as I can.  Didn't they say girlfriend was not living with him?  64, relationship washed up, not much hope of a redo on any front at our age.  So it will be interesting to know what they come up with for motivation.
I don't recall many mass shootings that ISIS claimed responsibility for that weren't ISIS ideology related;  can you?


----------



## Eloy

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His brother didn't think he was nuts.  It sounds like the guy had a complete personality change in a very short time.  (His brother lives in Florida, so obviously he didn't see him on a daily basis.)
> The police had no history with the guy, except a citation from years prior.  If they knew him, it wasn't things for which he had been arrested.
> And I heard a female companion of his jumped on the stage and screamed "You are all going to die."  But it wasn't his girlfriend--police say she was out of the country at the time.  So was that a rumor that isn't true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a country of 330 million people.  Many are crazy.  Many are assholes.  Many have a hair up their ass for political reasons.    Too many angry, mentally ill, encouraged people who are willing to kill and die.Too many religious fanatics, fundamentalists, wannabe revolutionaries, and political malcontents. ...
Click to expand...

All of them can get firearms in the USA.


----------



## Vastator

bodecea said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you confirm he wasn't Muslim,  with only a picture?  You forgot to reply to your racist comment.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know what the word, “racist,” means, ya moron. He doesn’t look Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember this gem ya dumb bitch?  Care to share anymore of your worldly knowledge with us?
> 
> Islamic State takes credit for Las Vegas massacre — says attacker recently convert to Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's too soon for firm evidence....but do you think that to be true?   or the Islamic State trying to take some credit for something that had nothing to do with them in reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fits the MO...  Dan Bernardino,  and Orlando...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oklahoma City.....Sandy Hook....Charleston.....
Click to expand...

Indeed.  Leftists...


----------



## Faun

MarkDuffy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years ago I had about 25 firearms.  Now I have 50 firearms.
> 
> So according to you I am now twice as likely to kill people than I was ten years ago??
> 
> Is that the convoluted way that you idiot Moon Bats think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on the number of firearms you own? No.
> 
> Based on your mental instability? Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you beat me to the punch due to a smoke break
Click to expand...

It’s what most here are already thinking.


----------



## Peach

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of machine gun? .30 cal? .50? Foreign?
> 
> MG249?
> 
> 
> 
> Screws me.  Listen to the tape, the shots were coming out extremely quickly, that's all I can tell you.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't hear any separation between the shots.
> Just a lengthy burst and then a pause then another lengthy burst
> 
> Seems like he had multiple automatic rifles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Automatics are simple enough to trace from day one.They were either registered to the US Nazi regime, another nation or registered to a private owner and stolen( very doubtful) My guess is they were foreign.OR... Maybe the got them from the CIA deal in Mexico, Obamas pals. The girl DID say the people who warned them were short Latinos. It's not hard to make somebody do whatever you want. Old Colombian/CIA trick Female 'Devil's Breath' criminals are blowing drug powder in victim's faces | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His brother didn't think he was nuts.  It sounds like the guy had a complete personality change in a very short time.  (His brother lives in Florida, so obviously he didn't see him on a daily basis.)
> The police had no history with the guy, except a citation from years prior.  If they knew him, it wasn't things for which he had been arrested.
> And I heard a female companion of his jumped on the stage and screamed "You are all going to die."  But it wasn't his girlfriend--police say she was out of the country at the time.  So was that a rumor that isn't true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling that woman is an operative through and through.
> 
> Lots of ISIS in the Phillipines and she wasn't living with her husband. Marriage for citizenship, perhaps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The complete personality change, a guy that age, maybe it WAS ISIS recruitment.  Or he was going through plain old garden variety suicidal/homicidal rage.  I'm going out and I'm taking as many people with me as I can.  Didn't they say girlfriend was not living with him?  64, relationship washed up, not much hope of a redo on any front at our age.  So it will be interesting to know what they come up with for motivation.
> I don't recall many mass shootings that ISIS claimed responsibility for that weren't ISIS ideology related;  can you?
Click to expand...


The Newsweek article mentions false claims by ISIS, yes.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

JoeB131 said:


> Okay. That would be the gun manufacturers of America, but I don't see that happening.  Or are you talking about the trickle of guns that were used to try to catch gun runners?



So you're blaming GM because someone uses a  car they manufactured, to plow into and kill others?



JoeB131 said:


> I could be snarky and say, "Let's start in USMB", but the fact is, those places were cruel and didn't do much to help the people in them.



So could I have been.   Nice that you followed my lead and refrained.
As far as the Institutions, we have to consider the well being of society also...not just the patients.



JoeB131 said:


> Again, not seeing how any of these prevents a crazy person like the guy today from going on a mass shooting. It seems like you are trying to point to everything else in the room to deflect.



And you apparently have already decided that this guy has no criminal record or terrorist affiliations.   Why not wait and see?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

boedicca said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
Click to expand...



I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!


----------



## Avatar4321

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then make it easier to institutionalize someone, or use a judicial proceeding to restrict their access to firearms.
> 
> The NRA's issue is that most of these "take the guns" laws skip the judicial step and leave it to some bureaucrat to make the decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because clearly we should wait until a whole legal process has played out before taking a crazy person's guns.
> 
> What's the worst that can happen?
> 
> Oh, yeah. What happened today.
Click to expand...


You object to due process?

Somehow I'm not surprised


----------



## Faun

Vastator said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know what the word, “racist,” means, ya moron. He doesn’t look Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this gem ya dumb bitch?  Care to share anymore of your worldly knowledge with us?
> 
> Islamic State takes credit for Las Vegas massacre — says attacker recently convert to Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's too soon for firm evidence....but do you think that to be true?   or the Islamic State trying to take some credit for something that had nothing to do with them in reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fits the MO...  Dan Bernardino,  and Orlando...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oklahoma City.....Sandy Hook....Charleston.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.  Leftists...
Click to expand...

You think McVeigh, the Republican NRA member, was leftist??


----------



## boedicca

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of machine gun? .30 cal? .50? Foreign?
> 
> MG249?
> 
> 
> 
> Screws me.  Listen to the tape, the shots were coming out extremely quickly, that's all I can tell you.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't hear any separation between the shots.
> Just a lengthy burst and then a pause then another lengthy burst
> 
> Seems like he had multiple automatic rifles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Automatics are simple enough to trace from day one.They were either registered to the US Nazi regime, another nation or registered to a private owner and stolen( very doubtful) My guess is they were foreign.OR... Maybe the got them from the CIA deal in Mexico, Obamas pals. The girl DID say the people who warned them were short Latinos. It's not hard to make somebody do whatever you want. Old Colombian/CIA trick Female 'Devil's Breath' criminals are blowing drug powder in victim's faces | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His brother didn't think he was nuts.  It sounds like the guy had a complete personality change in a very short time.  (His brother lives in Florida, so obviously he didn't see him on a daily basis.)
> The police had no history with the guy, except a citation from years prior.  If they knew him, it wasn't things for which he had been arrested.
> And I heard a female companion of his jumped on the stage and screamed "You are all going to die."  But it wasn't his girlfriend--police say she was out of the country at the time.  So was that a rumor that isn't true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I get the feeling that woman is an operative through and through.
> 
> Lots of ISIS in the Phillipines and she wasn't living with her husband. Marriage for citizenship, perhaps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The complete personality change, a guy that age, maybe it WAS ISIS recruitment.  Or he was going through plain old garden variety suicidal/homicidal rage.  I'm going out and I'm taking as many people with me as I can.  Didn't they say girlfriend was not living with him?  64, relationship washed up, not much hope of a redo on any front at our age.  So it will be interesting to know what they come up with for motivation.
> I don't recall many mass shootings that ISIS claimed responsibility for that weren't ISIS ideology related;  can you?
Click to expand...


Some people are just frelling whackjobs.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will._
> 
> That's what this terrorist's friends and family said also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> It's still not proof that easy access to guns makes one more likely to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cars and trucks are as available, and boy do they use them a lot!
> 
> So when will you call for the banning of automobiles, planes and bombs!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just not in this case, dope. The preference was for the readily available and easily accessed rifles. They proved to be very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well fucktard McVeigh used a truck to blow up kids, and did you call for the banning of trucks?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Trucks have been used in terrorist attacks but you just shrug it off but let a gun be used and you call for repealing the Second Amendment.
> 
> So let cut the shit and admit you ignore the fact the gun is just one tool for terrorists.
Click to expand...


A truck isn't a gun. A gun cannot destroy a multi story building. A truck cannot be used from a 32nd floor window.  This guy used what he had in the manner he was comfortable with. It was very simple and very effective. So much so that he now holds the record.


----------



## Eloy

BasicHumanUnit said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. That would be the gun manufacturers of America, but I don't see that happening.  Or are you talking about the trickle of guns that were used to try to catch gun runners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're blaming GM because someone uses a  car they manufactured, to plow into and kill others?
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be snarky and say, "Let's start in USMB", but the fact is, those places were cruel and didn't do much to help the people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So could I have been.   Nice that you followed my lead and refrained.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not seeing how any of these prevents a crazy person like the guy today from going on a mass shooting. It seems like you are trying to point to everything else in the room to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you apparently have already decided that this guy has no criminal record or terrorist affiliations.   Why not wait and see?
Click to expand...

The police have already said the murderer has no criminal record.


----------



## boedicca

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
Click to expand...



I long ago ceased being amazed at the galactic ignorance of most progs.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years ago I had about 25 firearms.  Now I have 50 firearms.
> 
> So according to you I am now twice as likely to kill people than I was ten years ago??
> 
> Is that the convoluted way that you idiot Moon Bats think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I said at all. If a guy chooses firearms to kill, their availability makes it very easy to do so. It's  a very effective option as we have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is a truck and car...
Click to expand...


Just not in this case.


----------



## RealDave

Flash said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you post an article that doesn't prove your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Democrats opposed an improvement in the mental health accountability to the NICS system  so don't blame the NRA.
Click to expand...

Within his first two months as president, Donald Trump repealed without public display an Obama administration gun regulation that prevented certain individuals with mental health conditions from buying firearms.


----------



## Eloy

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
Click to expand...

Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.


----------



## Flash

Peach said:


> [QU
> 
> 
> 
> The Newsweek article mentions false claims by ISIS, yes.



Right now we don't know the motivation of the shooter.

We don't know if he was simply nuts or had a specific agenda.

Both ANTIFA and ISIS have taken credit for the shooting.  Either one could be correct or both could be false.

We will see where it goes.


----------



## Faun

Vastator said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporter?
> 
> 
> 
> How did you confirm he wasn't Muslim,  with only a picture?  You forgot to reply to your racist comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know what the word, “racist,” means, ya moron. He doesn’t look Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember this gem ya dumb bitch?  Care to share anymore of your worldly knowledge with us?
> 
> Islamic State takes credit for Las Vegas massacre — says attacker recently convert to Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor dumbfuck. That hasn’t been confirmed. Just a few minutes ago, I saw another one of you cult members showing a tweet where Antifa claimed responsibility.
> 
> But keep your hopes and prayers alive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone's hoping,  and praying...  And it's not this guy.  Don't worry.  I'll never let you forget.
Click to expand...

Yes, it’s you who’s hoping and praying. You want him to be a Muslim because that fits your political agenda.


----------



## Eloy

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe repealing the 2nd Amendment would be easy.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s impossible, unrealistic, and wouldn’t solve this problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with the first two parts of your statement but not the third.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearm confiscation would result in millions of people on both sides dying… Dip shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch your language or your arguments will not be refuted by me. Turning in firearms did not result in mass murders in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what!
> 
> Australia population is a hell of a lot smaller than the U.S. and you are still allow to hunt down there, so you did not solve your damn problem still.
> 
> Also educate yourself because your argument is based on your ignorance of the law here in the states!
> 
> You don't like being called a moron then stop acting like one you wannabe dictator!
Click to expand...

Americans seem unable to learn from modern democracies.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> It's still not proof that easy access to guns makes one more likely to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cars and trucks are as available, and boy do they use them a lot!
> 
> So when will you call for the banning of automobiles, planes and bombs!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just not in this case, dope. The preference was for the readily available and easily accessed rifles. They proved to be very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well fucktard McVeigh used a truck to blow up kids, and did you call for the banning of trucks?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Trucks have been used in terrorist attacks but you just shrug it off but let a gun be used and you call for repealing the Second Amendment.
> 
> So let cut the shit and admit you ignore the fact the gun is just one tool for terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A truck isn't a gun. A gun cannot destroy a multi story building. A truck cannot be used from a 32nd floor window.  This guy used what he had in the manner he was comfortable with. It was very simple and very effective. So much so that he now holds the record.
Click to expand...


McVeigh was comfortable with a firearm, so why didn't he use one?

Also the 9/11 terrorists killed more people with planes and all they needed to do was use guns because according to you it is easier.


----------



## OldLady

BasicHumanUnit said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. That would be the gun manufacturers of America, but I don't see that happening.  Or are you talking about the trickle of guns that were used to try to catch gun runners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're blaming GM because someone uses a  car they manufactured, to plow into and kill others?
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be snarky and say, "Let's start in USMB", but the fact is, those places were cruel and didn't do much to help the people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So could I have been.   Nice that you followed my lead and refrained.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not seeing how any of these prevents a crazy person like the guy today from going on a mass shooting. It seems like you are trying to point to everything else in the room to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you apparently have already decided that this guy has no criminal record or terrorist affiliations.   Why not wait and see?
Click to expand...

The Sheriff did a press briefing this a.m. saying he had no criminal record.  FBI had no terrorist affiliations on their list.  What are we supposed to wait and see about?


----------



## RealDave

TomParks said:


> Well Hillary and Pocahontas are bitching about the NRA and gun control....what about Chicago? Hell there are 50 killed every weekend





TomParks said:


> Well Hillary and Pocahontas are bitching about the NRA and gun control....what about Chicago? Hell there are 50 killed every weekend





Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I know many people personally and know of thousands of people in my county that have easy access to guns and don't kill anyone and never will._
> 
> That's what this terrorist's friends and family said also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> It's still not proof that easy access to guns makes one more likely to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cars and trucks are as available, and boy do they use them a lot!
> 
> So when will you call for the banning of automobiles, planes and bombs!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just not in this case, dope. The preference was for the readily available and easily accessed rifles. They proved to be very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well fucktard McVeigh used a truck to blow up kids, and did you call for the banning of trucks?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Trucks have been used in terrorist attacks but you just shrug it off but let a gun be used and you call for repealing the Second Amendment.
> 
> So let cut the shit and admit you ignore the fact the gun is just one tool for terrorists.
Click to expand...


Stupid argument.

Trucks serve a purpose.

Guns have but one.


----------



## Eloy

Rustic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
Click to expand...

People with rifles kill innocent American people.


----------



## MarkDuffy

RealDave said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you post an article that doesn't prove your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Democrats opposed an improvement in the mental health accountability to the NICS system  so don't blame the NRA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Within his first two months as president, Donald Trump repealed without public display an Obama administration gun regulation that prevented certain individuals with mental health conditions from buying firearms.
Click to expand...

Indeed he did

Trump repeals an Obama regulation keeping guns from people with certain mental health conditions


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.
> 
> As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Lanza was freak'n crazy and everyone knew it. Our laws do nothing to try to prevent crazy people from gaining access to guns with large firing capacity. Holmes was crazy, Loughner was crazy, the gunman at Virginia Tech was crazy....this guy in Vegas was probably crazy
> 
> We don't care...God forbid a crazy person be blocked from access the weapons of his choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read on Heavy.com that this guy has a pilots license and access to two planes.  Take away the guns and he'd have flown a plane into 22,000 people.  Or.  Driven a truck though them...or who knows what.  Blame the guy...don't use a maniac to push your anti-gun agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull Shit
> 
> No reason this monster should have access to automatic weapons....None
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No reason we should tolerate leftist ideology...  Guns are protected by the Constitution.  Leftist ideology isn't...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Machine guns are illegal, even republicans admit that
Click to expand...


illegal, no


but the requirements for owning one is almost prohibitive for most buyers


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years ago I had about 25 firearms.  Now I have 50 firearms.
> 
> So according to you I am now twice as likely to kill people than I was ten years ago??
> 
> Is that the convoluted way that you idiot Moon Bats think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I said at all. If a guy chooses firearms to kill, their availability makes it very easy to do so. It's  a very effective option as we have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is a truck and car...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just not in this case.
Click to expand...


So in this case let repeal the second amendment but when trucks are used let blame the individual instead, right?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

boedicca said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.


----------



## Vastator

Faun said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you confirm he wasn't Muslim,  with only a picture?  You forgot to reply to your racist comment.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know what the word, “racist,” means, ya moron. He doesn’t look Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember this gem ya dumb bitch?  Care to share anymore of your worldly knowledge with us?
> 
> Islamic State takes credit for Las Vegas massacre — says attacker recently convert to Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor dumbfuck. That hasn’t been confirmed. Just a few minutes ago, I saw another one of you cult members showing a tweet where Antifa claimed responsibility.
> 
> But keep your hopes and prayers alive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone's hoping,  and praying...  And it's not this guy.  Don't worry.  I'll never let you forget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it’s you who’s hoping and praying. You want him to be a Muslim because that fits your political agenda.
Click to expand...

He's already a lefty...  He already fit my righteous agenda.  But you deflected in an attempt to protect.  So you got outed as an enemy of my people as well.  You did it to yourself...


----------



## OldLady

Flash said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> 
> 
> The Newsweek article mentions false claims by ISIS, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now we don't know the motivation of the shooter.
> 
> We don't know if he was simply nuts or had a specific agenda.
> 
> Both ANTIFA and ISIS have taken credit for the shooting.  Either one could be correct or both could be false.
> 
> We will see where it goes.
Click to expand...

You got a link to ANTIFA claiming credit?


----------



## Faun

OldLady said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. That would be the gun manufacturers of America, but I don't see that happening.  Or are you talking about the trickle of guns that were used to try to catch gun runners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're blaming GM because someone uses a  car they manufactured, to plow into and kill others?
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be snarky and say, "Let's start in USMB", but the fact is, those places were cruel and didn't do much to help the people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So could I have been.   Nice that you followed my lead and refrained.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not seeing how any of these prevents a crazy person like the guy today from going on a mass shooting. It seems like you are trying to point to everything else in the room to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you apparently have already decided that this guy has no criminal record or terrorist affiliations.   Why not wait and see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Sheriff did a press briefing this a.m. saying he had no criminal record.  FBI had no terrorist affiliations on their list.  What are we supposed to wait and see about?
Click to expand...

C’mon, don’t kill their dreams.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
Click to expand...


Still unable to read I see.


----------



## Eloy

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars and trucks are as available, and boy do they use them a lot!
> 
> So when will you call for the banning of automobiles, planes and bombs!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just not in this case, dope. The preference was for the readily available and easily accessed rifles. They proved to be very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well fucktard McVeigh used a truck to blow up kids, and did you call for the banning of trucks?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Trucks have been used in terrorist attacks but you just shrug it off but let a gun be used and you call for repealing the Second Amendment.
> 
> So let cut the shit and admit you ignore the fact the gun is just one tool for terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A truck isn't a gun. A gun cannot destroy a multi story building. A truck cannot be used from a 32nd floor window.  This guy used what he had in the manner he was comfortable with. It was very simple and very effective. So much so that he now holds the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McVeigh was comfortable with a firearm, so why didn't he use one?
> 
> Also the 9/11 terrorists killed more people with planes and all they needed to do was use guns because according to you it is easier.
Click to expand...

Bombs are also bad.


----------



## boedicca

Eloy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
Click to expand...



Firearms are manufactured for multiple purposes, the most important of which (imo) is to protect one's loved ones, home and self.  Considering the 300M guns that are owned by U.S. citizens, the ratio of gun violence is low.  You are more at risk of dying in a car accident, than from a gun.  Exclude gang on gang violence, and the odds are even lower.


----------



## boedicca

Hutch Starskey said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.
Click to expand...



Your reading comprehension is sorely lacking, bub.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years ago I had about 25 firearms.  Now I have 50 firearms.
> 
> So according to you I am now twice as likely to kill people than I was ten years ago??
> 
> Is that the convoluted way that you idiot Moon Bats think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what I said at all. If a guy chooses firearms to kill, their availability makes it very easy to do so. It's  a very effective option as we have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is a truck and car...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just not in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in this case let repeal the second amendment but when trucks are used let blame the individual instead, right?
Click to expand...


Repeal?
You said that, dope.


----------



## Some Guy

So this guy was an extreme right and/or left winger in order to push our agenda, right?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Last June 2016 ISIS released this photo of Vegas promising it will be targeted.


----------



## Brain357

Had we kept the Bill Clinton gun control, lives would have been saved.


----------



## bodecea

Weatherman2020 said:


> Last June 2016 ISIS released this photo of Vegas promising it will be targeted.
> View attachment 152360


And.....?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Eloy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
Click to expand...


They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 I am buying is made in Brazil.

The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.

Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?


----------



## Eloy

boedicca said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for multiple purposes, the most important of which (imo) is to protect one's loved ones, home and self.  Considering the 300M guns that are owned by U.S. citizens, the ratio of gun violence is low.  You are more at risk of dying in a car accident, than from a gun.  Exclude gang on gang violence, and the odds are even lower.
Click to expand...

Statistics are no consolation to the victims and relatives of victims.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. That would be the gun manufacturers of America, but I don't see that happening.  Or are you talking about the trickle of guns that were used to try to catch gun runners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're blaming GM because someone uses a  car they manufactured, to plow into and kill others?
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be snarky and say, "Let's start in USMB", but the fact is, those places were cruel and didn't do much to help the people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So could I have been.   Nice that you followed my lead and refrained.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not seeing how any of these prevents a crazy person like the guy today from going on a mass shooting. It seems like you are trying to point to everything else in the room to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you apparently have already decided that this guy has no criminal record or terrorist affiliations.   Why not wait and see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Sheriff did a press briefing this a.m. saying he had no criminal record.  FBI had no terrorist affiliations on their list.  What are we supposed to wait and see about?
Click to expand...



For one thing how he got so many weapons into a hotel room without housekeeping or hotel security noticing.

Glad I'm not the head of security there, that's one hot seat right about now.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

boedicca said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension is sorely lacking, bub.
Click to expand...


OMG you dopes can't even string two consecutive sentences together with any degree of competence.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Brain357 said:


> Had we kept the Bill Clinton gun control, lives would have been saved.



You can not buy a fully automatic weapon without government clearance.

If he obtained it illegally it will be discover quickly and if he modified the weapon then it will be known quickly.

So let get that out of the way now!


----------



## Weatherman2020

JoeB131 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The 1938 _Regulations Against Jews' Possession of Weapons_, which came into force the day after Kristallnacht,[10][11] effectively deprived all Jews living under the Third Reich of the right to possess any form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here's the thing.  Hitler came into power in 1933. SO this was not "one of the first things he did", like you said.
> 
> The thing was, even if the Jews had guns, the Nazis had Tanks.
> 
> Tank beats gun.
Click to expand...

And America has aircraft carriers, ballistic missiles and atomic weapons. 
How have things been going in Iraq and Afghanistan the past 15 years against people with AK-47's and soup cans filled with improvised explosives?


----------



## Hugo Furst

RealDave said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you post an article that doesn't prove your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Democrats opposed an improvement in the mental health accountability to the NICS system  so don't blame the NRA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Within his first two months as president, Donald Trump repealed without public display an Obama administration gun regulation that prevented certain individuals with mental health conditions from buying firearms.
Click to expand...



yes, people that needed help with their income taxes, as decided by some schmuck in a cubicle,

instead of a doctor


----------



## boedicca

Eloy said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for multiple purposes, the most important of which (imo) is to protect one's loved ones, home and self.  Considering the 300M guns that are owned by U.S. citizens, the ratio of gun violence is low.  You are more at risk of dying in a car accident, than from a gun.  Exclude gang on gang violence, and the odds are even lower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statistics are no consolation to the victims and relatives of victims.
Click to expand...



I made no such claim, moron.


----------



## Eloy

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
Click to expand...

There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.


----------



## boedicca

Hutch Starskey said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension is sorely lacking, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you dopes can't even string two consecutive sentences together with any degree of competence.
Click to expand...



You wouldn't recognize a well constructed sentence even if it slapped you on the ass and called you Judy.


----------



## westwall

Hutch Starskey said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
Click to expand...






Guns are far more regulated than cars.  Over 20,000 gun laws are already on the books.  The issue is, of course, that progressive judges, DA's and legal foundations ignore, and deny the existence of those laws.


----------



## Flash

RealDave said:


> [Q
> 
> Within his first two months as president, Donald Trump repealed without public display an Obama administration gun regulation that prevented certain individuals with mental health conditions from buying firearms.



So that makes him just as guilty in your mind as the Democrats, doesn't it?

By the way, what he repealed was preventing the VA from withholding treatment to veterans that had firearms and that is a good thing.

That asshole Obama;s administration put out a position paper that said that  veterans and firearm owners are potential terrorist.  How stupid was that?

Did you hear what that dumbass Crooked Hillary kunt said today?


*The crowd fled at the sound of gunshots. 

Imagine the deaths if the shooter had a silencer, which the NRA wants to make easier to get.

 Hillary Clinton (@HillaryClinton) October 2, 2017
*
The dumbass doesn't understand that the silencer would have not only cut down on the velocity of the bullets but the smoke (gas)  inside the room instead of being directed outward and would have probably immediately set off the fire alarms.


----------



## boedicca

Eloy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
Click to expand...



Yes.  And thank God we haven't given up our rights to defend ourselves.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years ago I had about 25 firearms.  Now I have 50 firearms.
> 
> So according to you I am now twice as likely to kill people than I was ten years ago??
> 
> Is that the convoluted way that you idiot Moon Bats think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said at all. If a guy chooses firearms to kill, their availability makes it very easy to do so. It's  a very effective option as we have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is a truck and car...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just not in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in this case let repeal the second amendment but when trucks are used let blame the individual instead, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeal?
> You said that, dope.
Click to expand...


Well most on the left in this thread. So read the thread you fucking retard or don't and deny it like you deny that trucks are as dangerous as a gun!


----------



## MarkDuffy

One thing I hope we all can agree on

Mandalay Bay gots some splainin to do, Lucy

How in the hell such a huge arsenal got to the top floor?


----------



## Hugo Furst

RealDave said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Hillary and Pocahontas are bitching about the NRA and gun control....what about Chicago? Hell there are 50 killed every weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Hillary and Pocahontas are bitching about the NRA and gun control....what about Chicago? Hell there are 50 killed every weekend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> It's still not proof that easy access to guns makes one more likely to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cars and trucks are as available, and boy do they use them a lot!
> 
> So when will you call for the banning of automobiles, planes and bombs!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just not in this case, dope. The preference was for the readily available and easily accessed rifles. They proved to be very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well fucktard McVeigh used a truck to blow up kids, and did you call for the banning of trucks?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Trucks have been used in terrorist attacks but you just shrug it off but let a gun be used and you call for repealing the Second Amendment.
> 
> So let cut the shit and admit you ignore the fact the gun is just one tool for terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid argument.
> 
> Trucks serve a purpose.
> 
> Guns have but one.
Click to expand...


guns have but one?

Most members of my family own firearms, past and present, and to my knowledge, none have been used to kill anything they didn't later put on the table.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Couldn't have been a Muslim.


*CNN Reports:*

It's a Russian.  All "terrorists" are Russian and they all work for Trump.  Islam is the religion of peace.


----------



## Eloy

boedicca said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for multiple purposes, the most important of which (imo) is to protect one's loved ones, home and self.  Considering the 300M guns that are owned by U.S. citizens, the ratio of gun violence is low.  You are more at risk of dying in a car accident, than from a gun.  Exclude gang on gang violence, and the odds are even lower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statistics are no consolation to the victims and relatives of victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made no such claim, moron.
Click to expand...

Although I might think you are a thick, good manners prevent me from saying so.
Your statistics mean nothing to the victims and relatives of victims.


----------



## westwall

Eloy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
Click to expand...





Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
Click to expand...



as do many other things..


----------



## Marion Morrison

Flash said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> Within his first two months as president, Donald Trump repealed without public display an Obama administration gun regulation that prevented certain individuals with mental health conditions from buying firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes him just as guilty in your mind as the Democrats, doesn't it?
> 
> By the way, what he repealed was preventing the VA from withholding treatment to veterans that had firearms and that is a good thing.
> 
> That asshole Obama;s administration put out a position paper that said that  veterans and firearm owners are potential terrorist.  How stupid was that?
> 
> Did you hear what that dumbass Crooked Hillary kunt said today?
> 
> 
> *The crowd fled at the sound of gunshots.
> 
> Imagine the deaths if the shooter had a silencer, which the NRA wants to make easier to get.
> 
> Hillary Clinton (@HillaryClinton) October 2, 2017
> *
> The dumbass doesn't understand that the silencer would have not only cut down on the velocity of the bullets but the smoke (gas)  inside the room instead of being directed outward and would have probably immediately set off the fire alarms.
Click to expand...


Sounds like she had her agenda-pushing all ready to go. Coincidence? Hmmm..


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's proof that the killer is more likely to kill more people only because they are easily available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars and trucks are as available, and boy do they use them a lot!
> 
> So when will you call for the banning of automobiles, planes and bombs!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just not in this case, dope. The preference was for the readily available and easily accessed rifles. They proved to be very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well fucktard McVeigh used a truck to blow up kids, and did you call for the banning of trucks?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Trucks have been used in terrorist attacks but you just shrug it off but let a gun be used and you call for repealing the Second Amendment.
> 
> So let cut the shit and admit you ignore the fact the gun is just one tool for terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A truck isn't a gun. A gun cannot destroy a multi story building. A truck cannot be used from a 32nd floor window.  This guy used what he had in the manner he was comfortable with. It was very simple and very effective. So much so that he now holds the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McVeigh was comfortable with a firearm, so why didn't he use one?
> 
> Also the 9/11 terrorists killed more people with planes and all they needed to do was use guns because according to you it is easier.
Click to expand...


A gun can't destroy a multi-story federal building. Can It?

This guy chose guns. It was very effective.


----------



## westwall

Eloy said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for multiple purposes, the most important of which (imo) is to protect one's loved ones, home and self.  Considering the 300M guns that are owned by U.S. citizens, the ratio of gun violence is low.  You are more at risk of dying in a car accident, than from a gun.  Exclude gang on gang violence, and the odds are even lower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Statistics are no consolation to the victims and relatives of victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I made no such claim, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Although I might think you are a thick, good manners prevent me from saying so.
> Your statistics mean nothing to the victims and relatives of victims.
Click to expand...






Neither do your emotional appeals for gun control.


----------



## boedicca

MarkDuffy said:


> One thing I hope we all can agree on
> 
> Mandalay Bay gots some splainin to do, Lucy
> 
> How in the hell such a huge arsenal got to the top floor?




I've never had to go through a metal detector to check into any hotel in the U.S.  It's not the hotel's fault, although I'm sure some slimey lawyer will try to flog up a class action suit to pick some deep pockets.


----------



## Marion Morrison

This is a terrible tragedy.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

TomParks said:


> Well Hillary and Pocahontas are bitching about the NRA and gun control....what about Chicago? Hell there are 50 killed every weekend



Black lives apparently DON'T matter...at least not to the Democrat machine


----------



## boedicca

westwall said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
Click to expand...



Because guns don't kill people - Bad People kill other people.


----------



## Brain357

westwall said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
Click to expand...


Strange only the US has mass shootings regularly.  Our police are shot and killed weekly.  We have more accidental death than most countries have gun deaths...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Eloy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
Click to expand...


So then you approve of selling the firearms but blame the citizen for buying one?

Also let say the fully automatic weapon was made in your countru then shouldn't you and your government be held accountable for the deaths in Vegas?

You want to blame the law and the manufacturer when it is not you doing it but what if it is your country that exported that weapon?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

BasicHumanUnit said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here's the thing.  Hitler came into power in 1933. SO this was not "one of the first things he did", like you said.
> The thing was, even if the Jews had guns, the Nazis had Tanks.
> Tank beats gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but enough guns in enough Jews hands sure would have slowed down their slaughter and given the allies more time to save some of them
Click to expand...

Cowardice Is the Crime That Enables All Others


----------



## MarkDuffy

westwall said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
Click to expand...

They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns


----------



## Eloy

boedicca said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because guns don't kill people - Bad People kill other people.
Click to expand...

Americans shoot other Americans. Even their armed police shoot unarmed black Americans for broken tail lights.


----------



## boedicca

Brain357 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange only the US has mass shootings regularly.  Our police are shot and killed weekly.  We have more accidental death than most countries have gun deaths...
Click to expand...



Only an ignorant moonbat would post such bilge. Shootings take place all over the world. The U.S. is a large country, so there are more, but less fatalities when adjusted by population than some other countries.  I'll also note that there are government around the world that kill far more of their OWN CITIZENS every year than the total killed by fire arms in the U.S.







If You Look at This Chart of Top 10 Nations in the World for Mass Shootings - One Thing Jumps Out


----------



## RealDave

BasicHumanUnit said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Hillary and Pocahontas are bitching about the NRA and gun control....what about Chicago? Hell there are 50 killed every weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black lives apparently DON'T matter...at least not to the Democrat machine
Click to expand...

Yet another asshole who does not grasp the meaning behind BLM.  Are all you Trumpettes this stupid or what?


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
Click to expand...


as do Congress and SCOTUS.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cars and trucks are as available, and boy do they use them a lot!
> 
> So when will you call for the banning of automobiles, planes and bombs!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just not in this case, dope. The preference was for the readily available and easily accessed rifles. They proved to be very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well fucktard McVeigh used a truck to blow up kids, and did you call for the banning of trucks?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Trucks have been used in terrorist attacks but you just shrug it off but let a gun be used and you call for repealing the Second Amendment.
> 
> So let cut the shit and admit you ignore the fact the gun is just one tool for terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A truck isn't a gun. A gun cannot destroy a multi story building. A truck cannot be used from a 32nd floor window.  This guy used what he had in the manner he was comfortable with. It was very simple and very effective. So much so that he now holds the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McVeigh was comfortable with a firearm, so why didn't he use one?
> 
> Also the 9/11 terrorists killed more people with planes and all they needed to do was use guns because according to you it is easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A gun can't destroy a multi-story federal building. Can It?
> 
> This guy chose guns. It was very effective.
Click to expand...


And McVeigh choice was a truck built into a bomb... McVeigh killed more but let ban guns and did you know fully automatic weapons are hard as hell to obtain?

Bet you did not know That!

So if he bought it legally then there is a permit by the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT and records and if obtained illegally it will still be traced!

Notice fully automatic is what they are claiming, so know the fucking difference and know that is not common like semi-automatic firearms!


----------



## westwall

MarkDuffy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
Click to expand...







Most gun owners are not members of the nra.  Furthermore the nra doesn't exist in France.  So, yet again, how did the Paris attackers get their illegal machineguns?


----------



## Eloy

boedicca said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And thank God we haven't given up our rights to defend ourselves.
Click to expand...

Fifty-eight Americans and 515 injured were not protected by the murderer in Las Vegas last night.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Marion Morrison said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I hope we all can agree on
> 
> Mandalay Bay gots some splainin to do, Lucy
> 
> How in the hell such a huge arsenal got to the top floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't in Mandalay Bay, jeenius.
Click to expand...

LOL, once again you are totally lost


----------



## Hutch Starskey

westwall said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are far more regulated than cars.  Over 20,000 gun laws are already on the books.  The issue is, of course, that progressive judges, DA's and legal foundations ignore, and deny the existence of those laws.
Click to expand...


They aren't.  
There is no ownership title that transfers when a weapon is sold.
They do not require registration.
They do not require testing and licensing to operate.


----------



## RealDave

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just not in this case, dope. The preference was for the readily available and easily accessed rifles. They proved to be very effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well fucktard McVeigh used a truck to blow up kids, and did you call for the banning of trucks?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Trucks have been used in terrorist attacks but you just shrug it off but let a gun be used and you call for repealing the Second Amendment.
> 
> So let cut the shit and admit you ignore the fact the gun is just one tool for terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A truck isn't a gun. A gun cannot destroy a multi story building. A truck cannot be used from a 32nd floor window.  This guy used what he had in the manner he was comfortable with. It was very simple and very effective. So much so that he now holds the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McVeigh was comfortable with a firearm, so why didn't he use one?
> 
> Also the 9/11 terrorists killed more people with planes and all they needed to do was use guns because according to you it is easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A gun can't destroy a multi-story federal building. Can It?
> 
> This guy chose guns. It was very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And McVeigh choice was a truck built into a bomb... McVeigh killed more but let ban guns and did you know fully automatic weapons are hard as hell to obtain?
> 
> Bet you did not know That!
> 
> So if he bought it legally then there is a permit by the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT and records and if obtained illegally it will still be traced!
> 
> Notice fully automatic is what they are claiming, so know the fucking difference and know that is not common like semi-automatic firearms!
Click to expand...

Since McVeigh, Ammonium nitrate has been more difficult to obtain.  And making a semi automatic that is easily converted to automatic is an issue.


----------



## westwall

Eloy said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And thank God we haven't given up our rights to defend ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fifty-eight Americans and 515 injured were not protected by the murderer in Las Vegas last night.
Click to expand...






Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.


----------



## Eloy

boedicca said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange only the US has mass shootings regularly.  Our police are shot and killed weekly.  We have more accidental death than most countries have gun deaths...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only an ignorant moonbat would post such bilge. Shootings take place all over the world. The U.S. is a large country, so there are more, but less fatalities when adjusted by population than some other countries.  I'll also note that their are government around the world that kill far more of their OWN CITIZENS every year than the total killed by fire arms in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 152363
> 
> 
> If You Look at This Chart of Top 10 Nations in the World for Mass Shootings - One Thing Jumps Out
Click to expand...

Armed American police shoot unarmed of their own citizens all the time.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said at all. If a guy chooses firearms to kill, their availability makes it very easy to do so. It's  a very effective option as we have seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is a truck and car...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just not in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in this case let repeal the second amendment but when trucks are used let blame the individual instead, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeal?
> You said that, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well most on the left in this thread. So read the thread you fucking retard or don't and deny it like you deny that trucks are as dangerous as a gun!
Click to expand...


You were responding to me, dope. I said nothing of repeal.


----------



## boedicca

MarkDuffy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
Click to expand...



We have The Constitution for that, bub.


----------



## westwall

RealDave said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well fucktard McVeigh used a truck to blow up kids, and did you call for the banning of trucks?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Trucks have been used in terrorist attacks but you just shrug it off but let a gun be used and you call for repealing the Second Amendment.
> 
> So let cut the shit and admit you ignore the fact the gun is just one tool for terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A truck isn't a gun. A gun cannot destroy a multi story building. A truck cannot be used from a 32nd floor window.  This guy used what he had in the manner he was comfortable with. It was very simple and very effective. So much so that he now holds the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McVeigh was comfortable with a firearm, so why didn't he use one?
> 
> Also the 9/11 terrorists killed more people with planes and all they needed to do was use guns because according to you it is easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A gun can't destroy a multi-story federal building. Can It?
> 
> This guy chose guns. It was very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And McVeigh choice was a truck built into a bomb... McVeigh killed more but let ban guns and did you know fully automatic weapons are hard as hell to obtain?
> 
> Bet you did not know That!
> 
> So if he bought it legally then there is a permit by the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT and records and if obtained illegally it will still be traced!
> 
> Notice fully automatic is what they are claiming, so know the fucking difference and know that is not common like semi-automatic firearms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since McVeigh, Ammonium nitrate has been more difficult to obtain.  And making a semi automatic that is easily converted to automatic is an issue.
Click to expand...






Bullshit on both counts.  ANY self loading firearm can be easily converted.  As far as the Ammonium Nitrate, there are no controls on its purchase as the prime users are farms.  And they buy millions of tons per year.


----------



## Marion Morrison

MarkDuffy said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I hope we all can agree on
> 
> Mandalay Bay gots some splainin to do, Lucy
> 
> How in the hell such a huge arsenal got to the top floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't in Mandalay Bay, jeenius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, once again you are totally lost
Click to expand...


I screwed up, he was.

I'd like to know how all that got into his room as well. It smacks of having accomplices.


----------



## Eloy

westwall said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most gun owners are not members of the nra.  Furthermore the nra doesn't exist in France.  So, yet again, how did the Paris attackers get their illegal machineguns?
Click to expand...

The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.


----------



## boedicca

Eloy said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because guns don't kill people - Bad People kill other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Americans shoot other Americans. Even their armed police shoot unarmed black Americans for broken tail lights.
Click to expand...



That is hysterical nonsense.  Go play in traffic, junior.


----------



## westwall

Hutch Starskey said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are far more regulated than cars.  Over 20,000 gun laws are already on the books.  The issue is, of course, that progressive judges, DA's and legal foundations ignore, and deny the existence of those laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't.
> There is no ownership title that transfers when a weapon is sold.
> They do not require registration.
> They do not require testing and licensing to operate.
Click to expand...





And you keep dodging the question of how the Paris shooters got their weapons.


----------



## MarkDuffy

westwall said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And thank God we haven't given up our rights to defend ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fifty-eight Americans and 515 injured were not protected by the murderer in Las Vegas last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.
Click to expand...

How many armed concert goers could take out a sniper that far away?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

RealDave said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well fucktard McVeigh used a truck to blow up kids, and did you call for the banning of trucks?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Trucks have been used in terrorist attacks but you just shrug it off but let a gun be used and you call for repealing the Second Amendment.
> 
> So let cut the shit and admit you ignore the fact the gun is just one tool for terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A truck isn't a gun. A gun cannot destroy a multi story building. A truck cannot be used from a 32nd floor window.  This guy used what he had in the manner he was comfortable with. It was very simple and very effective. So much so that he now holds the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McVeigh was comfortable with a firearm, so why didn't he use one?
> 
> Also the 9/11 terrorists killed more people with planes and all they needed to do was use guns because according to you it is easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A gun can't destroy a multi-story federal building. Can It?
> 
> This guy chose guns. It was very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And McVeigh choice was a truck built into a bomb... McVeigh killed more but let ban guns and did you know fully automatic weapons are hard as hell to obtain?
> 
> Bet you did not know That!
> 
> So if he bought it legally then there is a permit by the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT and records and if obtained illegally it will still be traced!
> 
> Notice fully automatic is what they are claiming, so know the fucking difference and know that is not common like semi-automatic firearms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since McVeigh, Ammonium nitrate has been more difficult to obtain.  And making a semi automatic that is easily converted to automatic is an issue.
Click to expand...


You do not know if he converted one or straw purchased one or was given one to kill those people.

The fact remains obtaining a fully automatic weapon is harder than hell.


----------



## westwall

Eloy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most gun owners are not members of the nra.  Furthermore the nra doesn't exist in France.  So, yet again, how did the Paris attackers get their illegal machineguns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.
Click to expand...





No it isn't.  it is a lobby for the gun owners of the USA.  Go peddle your bullshit elsewhere.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

MarkDuffy said:


> One thing I hope we all can agree on
> 
> Mandalay Bay gots some splainin to do, Lucy
> 
> How in the hell such a huge arsenal got to the top floor?



Couldn't they fit easily in a suitcase if broken down or in a suit bag hung on a baggage cart?


----------



## Brain357

boedicca said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange only the US has mass shootings regularly.  Our police are shot and killed weekly.  We have more accidental death than most countries have gun deaths...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only an ignorant moonbat would post such bilge. Shootings take place all over the world. The U.S. is a large country, so there are more, but less fatalities when adjusted by population than some other countries.  I'll also note that there are government around the world that kill far more of their OWN CITIZENS every year than the total killed by fire arms in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 152363
> 
> 
> If You Look at This Chart of Top 10 Nations in the World for Mass Shootings - One Thing Jumps Out
Click to expand...


They are rare everywhere else.  And ours keep getting worse.


----------



## westwall

MarkDuffy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And thank God we haven't given up our rights to defend ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fifty-eight Americans and 515 injured were not protected by the murderer in Las Vegas last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many armed concert goers could take out a sniper that far away?
Click to expand...






There were a bunch of prior military there who would have had the ability to at least keep the asshole ducking.  That would have allowed many to escape unharmed.  How did your gun free zone help the victims?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is a truck and car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just not in this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in this case let repeal the second amendment but when trucks are used let blame the individual instead, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeal?
> You said that, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well most on the left in this thread. So read the thread you fucking retard or don't and deny it like you deny that trucks are as dangerous as a gun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were responding to me, dope. I said nothing of repeal.
Click to expand...


You support it though.

If you were against the idea of repealing the second amendment you would have said it.

So there fucktard!


----------



## westwall

Brain357 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange only the US has mass shootings regularly.  Our police are shot and killed weekly.  We have more accidental death than most countries have gun deaths...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only an ignorant moonbat would post such bilge. Shootings take place all over the world. The U.S. is a large country, so there are more, but less fatalities when adjusted by population than some other countries.  I'll also note that there are government around the world that kill far more of their OWN CITIZENS every year than the total killed by fire arms in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 152363
> 
> 
> If You Look at This Chart of Top 10 Nations in the World for Mass Shootings - One Thing Jumps Out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are rare everywhere else.  And ours keep getting worse.
Click to expand...





Wrong.  Ours are staying the same, but they are getting worse everywhere else because they already have the anti gun laws you want, they just can't seem to enforce them.


----------



## koshergrl

Islamic state claims Las Vegas shooting, says attacker recent convert to Islam


----------



## westwall

Hutch Starskey said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I hope we all can agree on
> 
> Mandalay Bay gots some splainin to do, Lucy
> 
> How in the hell such a huge arsenal got to the top floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't they fit easily in a suitcase if broken down or in a suit bag hung on a baggage cart?
Click to expand...





Not 12 of them.


----------



## koshergrl

Witness says woman told Las Vegas crowd they're 'all going to die' 45 minutes before shooting


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. That would be the gun manufacturers of America, but I don't see that happening.  Or are you talking about the trickle of guns that were used to try to catch gun runners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're blaming GM because someone uses a  car they manufactured, to plow into and kill others?
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be snarky and say, "Let's start in USMB", but the fact is, those places were cruel and didn't do much to help the people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So could I have been.   Nice that you followed my lead and refrained.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not seeing how any of these prevents a crazy person like the guy today from going on a mass shooting. It seems like you are trying to point to everything else in the room to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you apparently have already decided that this guy has no criminal record or terrorist affiliations.   Why not wait and see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Sheriff did a press briefing this a.m. saying he had no criminal record.  FBI had no terrorist affiliations on their list.  What are we supposed to wait and see about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing how he got so many weapons into a hotel room without housekeeping or hotel security noticing.
> 
> Glad I'm not the head of security there, that's one hot seat right about now.
Click to expand...

Are you sure these type of rifles wouldn't fit in a suitcase or under a coat or in a golf bag, for instance?  I'm just asking, since I don't know.


----------



## Brain357

westwall said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange only the US has mass shootings regularly.  Our police are shot and killed weekly.  We have more accidental death than most countries have gun deaths...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only an ignorant moonbat would post such bilge. Shootings take place all over the world. The U.S. is a large country, so there are more, but less fatalities when adjusted by population than some other countries.  I'll also note that there are government around the world that kill far more of their OWN CITIZENS every year than the total killed by fire arms in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 152363
> 
> 
> If You Look at This Chart of Top 10 Nations in the World for Mass Shootings - One Thing Jumps Out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are rare everywhere else.  And ours keep getting worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Ours are staying the same, but they are getting worse everywhere else because they already have the anti gun laws you want, they just can't seem to enforce them.
Click to expand...


Strange this is the worst one ever.  You call that staying the same?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

boedicca said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can not believe that individual is still believing that guns are not regulated. I bet you the poster also believe cars are driven legally and never used in a illegal manner that causes deaths!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because guns don't kill people - Bad People kill other people.
Click to expand...


Bad people with guns kill a lot of people. Very efficiently.


----------



## bodecea

westwall said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most gun owners are not members of the nra.  Furthermore the nra doesn't exist in France.  So, yet again, how did the Paris attackers get their illegal machineguns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  it is a lobby for the gun owners of the USA.  Go peddle your bullshit elsewhere.
Click to expand...

I thought it was a lobby group to protect the 2nd Amendment like the ACLU is a lobby group to protect the 1st, 4th, and 5th Amendments....both with a full stable of high-power lawyers.


----------



## koshergrl

I know I'm buying a weapon this week.


----------



## RealDave

westwall said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A truck isn't a gun. A gun cannot destroy a multi story building. A truck cannot be used from a 32nd floor window.  This guy used what he had in the manner he was comfortable with. It was very simple and very effective. So much so that he now holds the record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McVeigh was comfortable with a firearm, so why didn't he use one?
> 
> Also the 9/11 terrorists killed more people with planes and all they needed to do was use guns because according to you it is easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A gun can't destroy a multi-story federal building. Can It?
> 
> This guy chose guns. It was very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And McVeigh choice was a truck built into a bomb... McVeigh killed more but let ban guns and did you know fully automatic weapons are hard as hell to obtain?
> 
> Bet you did not know That!
> 
> So if he bought it legally then there is a permit by the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT and records and if obtained illegally it will still be traced!
> 
> Notice fully automatic is what they are claiming, so know the fucking difference and know that is not common like semi-automatic firearms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since McVeigh, Ammonium nitrate has been more difficult to obtain.  And making a semi automatic that is easily converted to automatic is an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit on both counts.  ANY self loading firearm can be easily converted.  As far as the Ammonium Nitrate, there are no controls on its purchase as the prime users are farms.  And they buy millions of tons per year.
Click to expand...


Ammonium Nitrate Security Statutes and Regulations | Homeland Security

Now, don't you feel like the idiot you are.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. That would be the gun manufacturers of America, but I don't see that happening.  Or are you talking about the trickle of guns that were used to try to catch gun runners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're blaming GM because someone uses a  car they manufactured, to plow into and kill others?
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be snarky and say, "Let's start in USMB", but the fact is, those places were cruel and didn't do much to help the people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So could I have been.   Nice that you followed my lead and refrained.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not seeing how any of these prevents a crazy person like the guy today from going on a mass shooting. It seems like you are trying to point to everything else in the room to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you apparently have already decided that this guy has no criminal record or terrorist affiliations.   Why not wait and see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Sheriff did a press briefing this a.m. saying he had no criminal record.  FBI had no terrorist affiliations on their list.  What are we supposed to wait and see about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing how he got so many weapons into a hotel room without housekeeping or hotel security noticing.
> 
> Glad I'm not the head of security there, that's one hot seat right about now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure these type of rifles wouldn't fit in a suitcase or under a coat or in a golf bag, for instance?  I'm just asking, since I don't know.
Click to expand...

 Broken down they would, I doubt more than 2 would fit into a big suitcase. Housekeeping usually comes in the AM every day.


----------



## westwall

Brain357 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange only the US has mass shootings regularly.  Our police are shot and killed weekly.  We have more accidental death than most countries have gun deaths...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only an ignorant moonbat would post such bilge. Shootings take place all over the world. The U.S. is a large country, so there are more, but less fatalities when adjusted by population than some other countries.  I'll also note that there are government around the world that kill far more of their OWN CITIZENS every year than the total killed by fire arms in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 152363
> 
> 
> If You Look at This Chart of Top 10 Nations in the World for Mass Shootings - One Thing Jumps Out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are rare everywhere else.  And ours keep getting worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Ours are staying the same, but they are getting worse everywhere else because they already have the anti gun laws you want, they just can't seem to enforce them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange this is the worst one ever.  You call that staying the same?
Click to expand...






The worst shooting, but not the worst mass murder.  That bit of history belongs to a little shit who burned 80+ people to death in New York with a gallon of gasoline.  Want to outlaw that too?  That's the problem you have, you want to ban everything but the only people who follow bans are the legal people.  The criminals laugh at you dipshits and say "thanks for making our crimes easier!"


----------



## OldLady

boedicca said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension is sorely lacking, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you dopes can't even string two consecutive sentences together with any degree of competence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't recognize a well constructed sentence even if it slapped you on the ass and called you Judy.
Click to expand...

Judy?  LOL.  But Hutch is literate.  That's foolish.


----------



## Eloy

westwall said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most gun owners are not members of the nra.  Furthermore the nra doesn't exist in France.  So, yet again, how did the Paris attackers get their illegal machineguns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  it is a lobby for the gun owners of the USA.  Go peddle your bullshit elsewhere.
Click to expand...

Please stop your vulgarity if you want to avoid being reported. 
The NRA used to be for gun owners but they changed their rules and now accept large donations from gun manufacturers. They also pay for promoting politicians who are willing to be in their pocket. That makes them a gun lobby group for the manufacturers.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because guns don't kill people - Bad People kill other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad people with guns kill a lot of people. Very efficiently.
Click to expand...


So do terrorists with trucks and so do drunks with automobiles.


----------



## OldLady

boedicca said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I hope we all can agree on
> 
> Mandalay Bay gots some splainin to do, Lucy
> 
> How in the hell such a huge arsenal got to the top floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had to go through a metal detector to check into any hotel in the U.S.  It's not the hotel's fault, although I'm sure some slimey lawyer will try to flog up a class action suit to pick some deep pockets.
Click to expand...

Well, the gun lobby would fight that; gun free zones kill people, doncha know.


----------



## westwall

RealDave said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> McVeigh was comfortable with a firearm, so why didn't he use one?
> 
> Also the 9/11 terrorists killed more people with planes and all they needed to do was use guns because according to you it is easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gun can't destroy a multi-story federal building. Can It?
> 
> This guy chose guns. It was very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And McVeigh choice was a truck built into a bomb... McVeigh killed more but let ban guns and did you know fully automatic weapons are hard as hell to obtain?
> 
> Bet you did not know That!
> 
> So if he bought it legally then there is a permit by the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT and records and if obtained illegally it will still be traced!
> 
> Notice fully automatic is what they are claiming, so know the fucking difference and know that is not common like semi-automatic firearms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since McVeigh, Ammonium nitrate has been more difficult to obtain.  And making a semi automatic that is easily converted to automatic is an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit on both counts.  ANY self loading firearm can be easily converted.  As far as the Ammonium Nitrate, there are no controls on its purchase as the prime users are farms.  And they buy millions of tons per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ammonium Nitrate Security Statutes and Regulations | Homeland Security
> 
> Now, don't you feel like the idiot you are.
Click to expand...






Bet you didn't notice that your link is PROPOSED RULES.  Now, don't you feel like a moron?

Proposed Rules

https://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/FR-2008-10-29/pdf/E8-25821.pdf


----------



## Brain357

westwall said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange only the US has mass shootings regularly.  Our police are shot and killed weekly.  We have more accidental death than most countries have gun deaths...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only an ignorant moonbat would post such bilge. Shootings take place all over the world. The U.S. is a large country, so there are more, but less fatalities when adjusted by population than some other countries.  I'll also note that there are government around the world that kill far more of their OWN CITIZENS every year than the total killed by fire arms in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 152363
> 
> 
> If You Look at This Chart of Top 10 Nations in the World for Mass Shootings - One Thing Jumps Out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are rare everywhere else.  And ours keep getting worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Ours are staying the same, but they are getting worse everywhere else because they already have the anti gun laws you want, they just can't seem to enforce them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange this is the worst one ever.  You call that staying the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst shooting, but not the worst mass murder.  That bit of history belongs to a little shit who burned 80+ people to death in New York with a gallon of gasoline.  Want to outlaw that too?  That's the problem you have, you want to ban everything but the only people who follow bans are the legal people.  The criminals laugh at you dipshits and say "thanks for making our crimes easier!"
Click to expand...


We have the most guns.  Lax gun laws.  And mass shootings regularly.  Last week a church.  Week before that a football party.  Our police are killed weekly.   These things don't happen regularly with gun control.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just not in this case, dope. The preference was for the readily available and easily accessed rifles. They proved to be very effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well fucktard McVeigh used a truck to blow up kids, and did you call for the banning of trucks?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Trucks have been used in terrorist attacks but you just shrug it off but let a gun be used and you call for repealing the Second Amendment.
> 
> So let cut the shit and admit you ignore the fact the gun is just one tool for terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A truck isn't a gun. A gun cannot destroy a multi story building. A truck cannot be used from a 32nd floor window.  This guy used what he had in the manner he was comfortable with. It was very simple and very effective. So much so that he now holds the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McVeigh was comfortable with a firearm, so why didn't he use one?
> 
> Also the 9/11 terrorists killed more people with planes and all they needed to do was use guns because according to you it is easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A gun can't destroy a multi-story federal building. Can It?
> 
> This guy chose guns. It was very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And McVeigh choice was a truck built into a bomb... McVeigh killed more but let ban guns and did you know fully automatic weapons are hard as hell to obtain?
> 
> Bet you did not know That!
> 
> So if he bought it legally then there is a permit by the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT and records and if obtained illegally it will still be traced!
> 
> Notice fully automatic is what they are claiming, so know the fucking difference and know that is not common like semi-automatic firearms!
Click to expand...


The guy is dead. Whether his weapon was legal or illegal makes no difference at this point. It was very effective.


----------



## westwall

Eloy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most gun owners are not members of the nra.  Furthermore the nra doesn't exist in France.  So, yet again, how did the Paris attackers get their illegal machineguns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  it is a lobby for the gun owners of the USA.  Go peddle your bullshit elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop your vulgarity if you want to avoid being reported.
> The NRA used to be for gun owners but they changed their rules and now accept large donations from gun manufacturers. They also pay for promoting politicians who are willing to be in their pocket. That makes them a gun lobby group for the manufacturers.
Click to expand...







Fuck you you ignorant twat.  The nra is a gun owners group.  They buy politicians like every other group, corporation, foundation, in the US does.  They are no different.


----------



## MarkDuffy

westwall said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And thank God we haven't given up our rights to defend ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fifty-eight Americans and 515 injured were not protected by the murderer in Las Vegas last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many armed concert goers could take out a sniper that far away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a bunch of prior military there who would have had the ability to at least keep the asshole ducking.  That would have allowed many to escape unharmed.  How did your gun free zone help the victims?
Click to expand...

You mean shooting up the entire hotel with misses? How hard is it to set up, STANDING, while the fleeing mob is running you over? 

The gun free zone is not what I am arguing, but I never want a crowd to have guns, especially while partying in a town like Vegas with lots of booze.


----------



## Eloy

bodecea said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most gun owners are not members of the nra.  Furthermore the nra doesn't exist in France.  So, yet again, how did the Paris attackers get their illegal machineguns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  it is a lobby for the gun owners of the USA.  Go peddle your bullshit elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was a lobby group to protect the 2nd Amendment like the ACLU is a lobby group to protect the 1st, 4th, and 5th Amendments....both with a full stable of high-power lawyers.
Click to expand...

The Second Amendment does not give the NRA money; the gun manufacturers do ... a lot.


----------



## shockedcanadian

I know there is a legal definition, but can anyone explain how the authorities did NOT deem this a terror attack?

Yes, he clearly had mental issues and probably any number of personal problems.  However, he was holed up for a few days, and had to transport a hell of a lot of ammo, heavy weapons  On another forum someone suggested he had a camera set-up to monitor police.  This was clearly well planned and planned with a purpose in mind, to attack innocent revellers at an outside concert.

Thousands, helpless and hopeless people, as he went through so many rounds.  I cannot think of any other more callous form of terror than what this animal engaged in.


----------



## westwall

Brain357 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only an ignorant moonbat would post such bilge. Shootings take place all over the world. The U.S. is a large country, so there are more, but less fatalities when adjusted by population than some other countries.  I'll also note that there are government around the world that kill far more of their OWN CITIZENS every year than the total killed by fire arms in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 152363
> 
> 
> If You Look at This Chart of Top 10 Nations in the World for Mass Shootings - One Thing Jumps Out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are rare everywhere else.  And ours keep getting worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Ours are staying the same, but they are getting worse everywhere else because they already have the anti gun laws you want, they just can't seem to enforce them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange this is the worst one ever.  You call that staying the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst shooting, but not the worst mass murder.  That bit of history belongs to a little shit who burned 80+ people to death in New York with a gallon of gasoline.  Want to outlaw that too?  That's the problem you have, you want to ban everything but the only people who follow bans are the legal people.  The criminals laugh at you dipshits and say "thanks for making our crimes easier!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the most guns.  Lax gun laws.  And mass shootings regularly.  Last week a church.  Week before that a football party.  Our police are killed weekly.   These things don't happen regularly with gun control.
Click to expand...









Yes, they do.  You just turn a blind eye to them because you don't care to know the truth.  You're nothing more than a political hack who lies as a way of life.


----------



## Flash

Marion Morrison said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> Within his first two months as president, Donald Trump repealed without public display an Obama administration gun regulation that prevented certain individuals with mental health conditions from buying firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes him just as guilty in your mind as the Democrats, doesn't it?
> 
> By the way, what he repealed was preventing the VA from withholding treatment to veterans that had firearms and that is a good thing.
> 
> That asshole Obama;s administration put out a position paper that said that  veterans and firearm owners are potential terrorist.  How stupid was that?
> 
> Did you hear what that dumbass Crooked Hillary kunt said today?
> 
> 
> *The crowd fled at the sound of gunshots.
> 
> Imagine the deaths if the shooter had a silencer, which the NRA wants to make easier to get.
> 
> Hillary Clinton (@HillaryClinton) October 2, 2017
> *
> The dumbass doesn't understand that the silencer would have not only cut down on the velocity of the bullets but the smoke (gas)  inside the room instead of being directed outward and would have probably immediately set off the fire alarms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like she had her agenda-pushing all ready to go. Coincidence? Hmmm..
Click to expand...


Crooked Hillary really is a dumb bitch.  The reports from the crowd is that they thought the automatic fire as part of the show and didn't react.   

Besides, a silencer in a high power rifle doesn't eliminate the sound.  It directs the noise downrange instead of by the firearm.  The baffling will decrease the sound a little bit but would also have a significant effect on the velocity of the bullet.  If he had used a silencer then more people would have survived.

Also, the stupid kunt doesn't know that a silencer would jam up a full auto weapon pretty damn quick.

The dumb kunt needs to keep her filthy mouth shut about things she knows nothing about..


----------



## Brain357

westwall said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are rare everywhere else.  And ours keep getting worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Ours are staying the same, but they are getting worse everywhere else because they already have the anti gun laws you want, they just can't seem to enforce them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange this is the worst one ever.  You call that staying the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst shooting, but not the worst mass murder.  That bit of history belongs to a little shit who burned 80+ people to death in New York with a gallon of gasoline.  Want to outlaw that too?  That's the problem you have, you want to ban everything but the only people who follow bans are the legal people.  The criminals laugh at you dipshits and say "thanks for making our crimes easier!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the most guns.  Lax gun laws.  And mass shootings regularly.  Last week a church.  Week before that a football party.  Our police are killed weekly.   These things don't happen regularly with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do.  You just turn a blind eye to them because you don't care to know the truth.  You're nothing more than a political hack who lies as a way of life.
Click to expand...


Then please share an example and give links.


----------



## westwall

Eloy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most gun owners are not members of the nra.  Furthermore the nra doesn't exist in France.  So, yet again, how did the Paris attackers get their illegal machineguns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  it is a lobby for the gun owners of the USA.  Go peddle your bullshit elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was a lobby group to protect the 2nd Amendment like the ACLU is a lobby group to protect the 1st, 4th, and 5th Amendments....both with a full stable of high-power lawyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Second Amendment does not give the NRA money; the gun manufacturers do ... a lot.
Click to expand...






Yes, the nra has a magazine.  the manufacturers BUY advertising in it, just like every other industry does.  Further they donate to the ILA who's job is to ensure that gun owners Rights are protected.  You are doing nothing but digging your hole deeper.


----------



## Eloy

westwall said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most gun owners are not members of the nra.  Furthermore the nra doesn't exist in France.  So, yet again, how did the Paris attackers get their illegal machineguns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  it is a lobby for the gun owners of the USA.  Go peddle your bullshit elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop your vulgarity if you want to avoid being reported.
> The NRA used to be for gun owners but they changed their rules and now accept large donations from gun manufacturers. They also pay for promoting politicians who are willing to be in their pocket. That makes them a gun lobby group for the manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you you ignorant twat.  The nra is a gun owners group.  They buy politicians like every other group, corporation, foundation, in the US does.  They are no different.
Click to expand...

Once again I ask you to stay on topic which is the murder of Americans by a gun lover and stop your vulgar abuse of members of *USMessageBoard*.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

RealDave said:


> Yet another asshole who does not grasp the meaning behind BLM.  Are all you Trumpettes this stupid or what?



But...you cannot deny that I'm 100% correct.  And THAT irks you doesn't it?

The Democrats are full on now for more gun copntrol....but say NOTHING of the FAR more deaths of blacks in Chicago.

And you're imbecile enough to let them get away with it.


----------



## Brain357

BasicHumanUnit said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another asshole who does not grasp the meaning behind BLM.  Are all you Trumpettes this stupid or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But...you cannot deny that I'm 100% correct.  And THAT irks you doesn't it?
> 
> The Democrats are full on now for more gun copntrol....but say NOTHING of the FAR more deaths of blacks in Chicago.
> 
> And you're imbecile enough to let them get away with it.
Click to expand...


Aren't those blacks killed by guns?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well fucktard McVeigh used a truck to blow up kids, and did you call for the banning of trucks?
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> Trucks have been used in terrorist attacks but you just shrug it off but let a gun be used and you call for repealing the Second Amendment.
> 
> So let cut the shit and admit you ignore the fact the gun is just one tool for terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A truck isn't a gun. A gun cannot destroy a multi story building. A truck cannot be used from a 32nd floor window.  This guy used what he had in the manner he was comfortable with. It was very simple and very effective. So much so that he now holds the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McVeigh was comfortable with a firearm, so why didn't he use one?
> 
> Also the 9/11 terrorists killed more people with planes and all they needed to do was use guns because according to you it is easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A gun can't destroy a multi-story federal building. Can It?
> 
> This guy chose guns. It was very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And McVeigh choice was a truck built into a bomb... McVeigh killed more but let ban guns and did you know fully automatic weapons are hard as hell to obtain?
> 
> Bet you did not know That!
> 
> So if he bought it legally then there is a permit by the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT and records and if obtained illegally it will still be traced!
> 
> Notice fully automatic is what they are claiming, so know the fucking difference and know that is not common like semi-automatic firearms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy is dead. Whether his weapon was legal or illegal makes no difference at this point. It was very effective.
Click to expand...


It does make a difference if it was legally obtain or not, well to the law abiding citizen it does.

Funny to you it matter not because if it were obtained illegally then it kill a your wish for more gun control because criminals do not obey the fucking law!

Now if it were obtained legally then the seller need to show documentation that the buyer was legal to buy a fully automatic weapon!

I bet you still have no damn clue how hard it is to obtain one!

Also if modified that has to be known because then it bring into question who taught him?

Finally, the one question that has been ask is how did he get those firearms in the Hotel?

Of course you do not care because you want firearms banned!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

OldLady said:


> Well, the gun lobby would fight that; *gun free zones kill people, doncha know*.



FINALLY, you post something correct after all these years!    Congrats!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

westwall said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms are manufactured for killing people, cars are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And thank God we haven't given up our rights to defend ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fifty-eight Americans and 515 injured were not protected by the murderer in Las Vegas last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.
Click to expand...


Dude, the shooter was at least 200m away on the 32nd floor. Well out of range for even the police on the ground. Do you really want 100 people shooting willy nilly at the hotel from the ground?  What about the other guests in the hotel?

You should really think before you post.


----------



## rightwinger

shockedcanadian said:


> I know there is a legal definition, but can anyone explain how the authorities did NOT deem this a terror attack?
> 
> Yes, he clearly had mental issues and probably any number of personal problems.  However, he was holed up for a few days, and had to transport a hell of a lot of ammo, heavy weapons  On another forum someone suggested he had a camera set-up to monitor police.  This was clearly well planned and planned with a purpose in mind, to attack innocent revellers at an outside concert.
> 
> Thousands, helpless and hopeless people, as he went through so many rounds.  I cannot think of any other more callous form of terror than what this animal engaged in.


I am not sure of the definition of a terror attack
It unquestionably created terror

But I think a terror attack has to be politically motivated not just some nutjob trying to build a body count

We will have to see what we find out the next few days


----------



## westwall

Brain357 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Ours are staying the same, but they are getting worse everywhere else because they already have the anti gun laws you want, they just can't seem to enforce them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange this is the worst one ever.  You call that staying the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst shooting, but not the worst mass murder.  That bit of history belongs to a little shit who burned 80+ people to death in New York with a gallon of gasoline.  Want to outlaw that too?  That's the problem you have, you want to ban everything but the only people who follow bans are the legal people.  The criminals laugh at you dipshits and say "thanks for making our crimes easier!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the most guns.  Lax gun laws.  And mass shootings regularly.  Last week a church.  Week before that a football party.  Our police are killed weekly.   These things don't happen regularly with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do.  You just turn a blind eye to them because you don't care to know the truth.  You're nothing more than a political hack who lies as a way of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then please share an example and give links.
Click to expand...






How many do you want silly boy?  These are just a few of the German police officer deaths.  The French are having a worse time of it.  The recent spate of US police deaths are attributable to BLM and their "let's kill cops campaign".  Fine group of people you associate with.

List of killings by law enforcement officers in Germany - Wikipedia
Two German police officers killed by fleeing murder suspect in Brandenburg | Germany | DW | 28.02.2017
A gunfight erupted at a German station after a man grabed a cop's gun
Two killed, four wounded in German disco shooting
Man grabs German cop's gun, shoots her in head
German police officer dies after being shot by far-right extremist
German Police Officer Dies After Raid on Supporter of Far-Right Fringe Group


----------



## MarkDuffy

westwall said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange only the US has mass shootings regularly.  Our police are shot and killed weekly.  We have more accidental death than most countries have gun deaths...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only an ignorant moonbat would post such bilge. Shootings take place all over the world. The U.S. is a large country, so there are more, but less fatalities when adjusted by population than some other countries.  I'll also note that there are government around the world that kill far more of their OWN CITIZENS every year than the total killed by fire arms in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 152363
> 
> 
> If You Look at This Chart of Top 10 Nations in the World for Mass Shootings - One Thing Jumps Out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are rare everywhere else.  And ours keep getting worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Ours are staying the same, but they are getting worse everywhere else because they already have the anti gun laws you want, they just can't seem to enforce them.
Click to expand...

It is an unfair argument to complare the US surrounded by water with France, who has


Eloy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most gun owners are not members of the nra.  Furthermore the nra doesn't exist in France.  So, yet again, how did the Paris attackers get their illegal machineguns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  it is a lobby for the gun owners of the USA.  Go peddle your bullshit elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop your vulgarity if you want to avoid being reported.
> The NRA used to be for gun owners but they changed their rules and now accept large donations from gun manufacturers. They also pay for promoting politicians who are willing to be in their pocket. That makes them a gun lobby group for the manufacturers.
Click to expand...

He knows it


----------



## Flash

Eloy said:


> [QUOT
> 
> T
> 
> The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.



You are confused Moon Bat.

It is a grassroots citizen constitutional rights lobby group with millions of individual members.  Like me, a Life Member.

Industry support of the NRA is inconsequential.  Even if it was significant then that would not be a bad thing.  Every other industry in the US has some kind of lobby.  Better than the auto makers and Wall Street banks that lobbies the Federal government to give them billions in bailouts.


----------



## Geaux4it

Eloy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most gun owners are not members of the nra.  Furthermore the nra doesn't exist in France.  So, yet again, how did the Paris attackers get their illegal machineguns?
> 
> 
> 
> The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  it is a lobby for the gun owners of the USA.  Go peddle your bullshit elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop your vulgarity if you want to avoid being reported.
> The NRA used to be for gun owners but they changed their rules and now accept large donations from gun manufacturers. They also pay for promoting politicians who are willing to be in their pocket. That makes them a gun lobby group for the manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you you ignorant twat.  The nra is a gun owners group.  They buy politicians like every other group, corporation, foundation, in the US does.  They are no different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again I ask you to stay on topic which is the murder of Americans by a gun lover and stop your vulgar abuse of members of *USMessageBoard*.
Click to expand...


----------



## westwall

Hutch Starskey said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And thank God we haven't given up our rights to defend ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fifty-eight Americans and 515 injured were not protected by the murderer in Las Vegas last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the shooter was at least 200m away on the 32nd floor. Well out of range for even the police on the ground. Do you really want 100 people shooting willy nilly at the hotel from the ground?  What about the other guests in the hotel?
> 
> You should really think before you post.
Click to expand...







Dude.  I, and most of my friends, regularly shoot our handguns out to 400 yards.  ACCURATELY.  The police don't shoot nearly as much as the prior military do.  You should have a passing knowledge of what you're bleating about before you post.  You are ignorant of the facts, and ignorant of guns in general.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Brain357 said:


> Aren't those blacks killed by guns?



Nope...they are killed by OTHER PEOPLE.

The guns don't just float around killing people on their own....surprise surprise


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And thank God we haven't given up our rights to defend ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fifty-eight Americans and 515 injured were not protected by the murderer in Las Vegas last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the shooter was at least 200m away on the 32nd floor. Well out of range for even the police on the ground. Do you really want 100 people shooting willy nilly at the hotel from the ground?  What about the other guests in the hotel?
> 
> You should really think before you post.
Click to expand...


Do you think every gun user is going to turn and open fire on a building?

If you do not have a clear shot you do not fire.

I swear to god you should think before posting because your ignorance is showing!


----------



## Brain357

westwall said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange this is the worst one ever.  You call that staying the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst shooting, but not the worst mass murder.  That bit of history belongs to a little shit who burned 80+ people to death in New York with a gallon of gasoline.  Want to outlaw that too?  That's the problem you have, you want to ban everything but the only people who follow bans are the legal people.  The criminals laugh at you dipshits and say "thanks for making our crimes easier!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the most guns.  Lax gun laws.  And mass shootings regularly.  Last week a church.  Week before that a football party.  Our police are killed weekly.   These things don't happen regularly with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do.  You just turn a blind eye to them because you don't care to know the truth.  You're nothing more than a political hack who lies as a way of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then please share an example and give links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many do you want silly boy?  These are just a few of the German police officer deaths.  The French are having a worse time of it.  The recent spate of US police deaths are attributable to BLM and their "let's kill cops campaign".  Fine group of people you associate with.
> 
> List of killings by law enforcement officers in Germany - Wikipedia
> Two German police officers killed by fleeing murder suspect in Brandenburg | Germany | DW | 28.02.2017
> A gunfight erupted at a German station after a man grabed a cop's gun
> Two killed, four wounded in German disco shooting
> Man grabs German cop's gun, shoots her in head
> German police officer dies after being shot by far-right extremist
> German Police Officer Dies After Raid on Supporter of Far-Right Fringe Group
Click to expand...


You think a few events equals our losing a cop every week?  How many a year does Germany lose?  How many mass shootings?


----------



## Eloy

Flash said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOT
> 
> T
> 
> The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> It is a grassroots citizen constitutional rights lobby group with millions of individual members.  Like me, a Life Member.
> 
> Industry support of the NRA is inconsequential.  Even if it was significant then that would not be a bad thing.  Every other industry in the US has some kind of lobby.  Better than the auto makers and Wall Street banks that lobbies the Federal government to give them billions in bailouts.
Click to expand...

Follow the money!


----------



## Brain357

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those blacks killed by guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...they are killed by OTHER PEOPLE.
> 
> The guns don't just float around killing people on their own....surprise surprise
Click to expand...


Those people have guns because our country is littered with them.  And they are very good
for killing people.


----------



## MarkDuffy

shockedcanadian said:


> I know there is a legal definition, but can anyone explain how the authorities did NOT deem this a terror attack?
> 
> Yes, he clearly had mental issues and probably any number of personal problems.  However, he was holed up for a few days, and had to transport a hell of a lot of ammo, heavy weapons  On another forum someone suggested he had a camera set-up to monitor police.  This was clearly well planned and planned with a purpose in mind, to attack innocent revellers at an outside concert.
> 
> Thousands, helpless and hopeless people, as he went through so many rounds.  I cannot think of any other more callous form of terror than what this animal engaged in.


You know why they don't call it terrorism.

The terrorist is white and might be a republican


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange only the US has mass shootings regularly.  Our police are shot and killed weekly.  We have more accidental death than most countries have gun deaths...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only an ignorant moonbat would post such bilge. Shootings take place all over the world. The U.S. is a large country, so there are more, but less fatalities when adjusted by population than some other countries.  I'll also note that there are government around the world that kill far more of their OWN CITIZENS every year than the total killed by fire arms in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 152363
> 
> 
> If You Look at This Chart of Top 10 Nations in the World for Mass Shootings - One Thing Jumps Out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are rare everywhere else.  And ours keep getting worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Ours are staying the same, but they are getting worse everywhere else because they already have the anti gun laws you want, they just can't seem to enforce them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is an unfair argument to complare the US surrounded by water with France, who has
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most gun owners are not members of the nra.  Furthermore the nra doesn't exist in France.  So, yet again, how did the Paris attackers get their illegal machineguns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  it is a lobby for the gun owners of the USA.  Go peddle your bullshit elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop your vulgarity if you want to avoid being reported.
> The NRA used to be for gun owners but they changed their rules and now accept large donations from gun manufacturers. They also pay for promoting politicians who are willing to be in their pocket. That makes them a gun lobby group for the manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He knows it
Click to expand...


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A truck isn't a gun. A gun cannot destroy a multi story building. A truck cannot be used from a 32nd floor window.  This guy used what he had in the manner he was comfortable with. It was very simple and very effective. So much so that he now holds the record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McVeigh was comfortable with a firearm, so why didn't he use one?
> 
> Also the 9/11 terrorists killed more people with planes and all they needed to do was use guns because according to you it is easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A gun can't destroy a multi-story federal building. Can It?
> 
> This guy chose guns. It was very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And McVeigh choice was a truck built into a bomb... McVeigh killed more but let ban guns and did you know fully automatic weapons are hard as hell to obtain?
> 
> Bet you did not know That!
> 
> So if he bought it legally then there is a permit by the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT and records and if obtained illegally it will still be traced!
> 
> Notice fully automatic is what they are claiming, so know the fucking difference and know that is not common like semi-automatic firearms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy is dead. Whether his weapon was legal or illegal makes no difference at this point. It was very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does make a difference if it was legally obtain or not, well to the law abiding citizen it does.
> 
> Funny to you it matter not because if it were obtained illegally then it kill a your wish for more gun control because criminals do not obey the fucking law!
> 
> Now if it were obtained legally then the seller need to show documentation that the buyer was legal to buy a fully automatic weapon!
> 
> I bet you still have no damn clue how hard it is to obtain one!
> 
> Also if modified that has to be known because then it bring into question who taught him?
> 
> Finally, the one question that has been ask is how did he get those firearms in the Hotel?
> 
> Of course you do not care because you want firearms banned!
Click to expand...


It only matters insofar as an investigation may lead to some illegal weapon modifiers.
The reality is that if  weapons like ak or ar weren't available, they couldn't  be modified in this way.

I don't in any way wish to ban all weapons. The type used in this and many other cases have no purpose in the civilian world.


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know there is a legal definition, but can anyone explain how the authorities did NOT deem this a terror attack?
> 
> Yes, he clearly had mental issues and probably any number of personal problems.  However, he was holed up for a few days, and had to transport a hell of a lot of ammo, heavy weapons  On another forum someone suggested he had a camera set-up to monitor police.  This was clearly well planned and planned with a purpose in mind, to attack innocent revellers at an outside concert.
> 
> Thousands, helpless and hopeless people, as he went through so many rounds.  I cannot think of any other more callous form of terror than what this animal engaged in.
> 
> 
> 
> You know why they don't call it terrorism.
> 
> The terrorist is white and might be a republican
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Oh this is gettin' nuts. I bet all the guns have no fingerprints on them, watch.


When S.W.A.T. breached the room, the guy was already dead.

Someone could have done all the shooting and killed him and left. 

As someone said: I wouldn't take anything too seriously for 48 hrs..that's good advice.

The news doesn't really hold themselves to the accuracy standard they used to.


Las Vegas shooter: Casino gunman reports


----------



## DigitalDrifter

58 now dead.
Good lord, this mf'er deserves the hot coals of hell if there is such a place.


----------



## Flash

Looks like Paddock could be a pink pussy hat wearing anti Trump asshole


----------



## Brain357

westwall said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange this is the worst one ever.  You call that staying the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst shooting, but not the worst mass murder.  That bit of history belongs to a little shit who burned 80+ people to death in New York with a gallon of gasoline.  Want to outlaw that too?  That's the problem you have, you want to ban everything but the only people who follow bans are the legal people.  The criminals laugh at you dipshits and say "thanks for making our crimes easier!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the most guns.  Lax gun laws.  And mass shootings regularly.  Last week a church.  Week before that a football party.  Our police are killed weekly.   These things don't happen regularly with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do.  You just turn a blind eye to them because you don't care to know the truth.  You're nothing more than a political hack who lies as a way of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then please share an example and give links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many do you want silly boy?  These are just a few of the German police officer deaths.  The French are having a worse time of it.  The recent spate of US police deaths are attributable to BLM and their "let's kill cops campaign".  Fine group of people you associate with.
> 
> List of killings by law enforcement officers in Germany - Wikipedia
> Two German police officers killed by fleeing murder suspect in Brandenburg | Germany | DW | 28.02.2017
> A gunfight erupted at a German station after a man grabed a cop's gun
> Two killed, four wounded in German disco shooting
> Man grabs German cop's gun, shoots her in head
> German police officer dies after being shot by far-right extremist
> German Police Officer Dies After Raid on Supporter of Far-Right Fringe Group
Click to expand...

50 a year...

Tough gun control laws in Germany that were rigorously tightened after two ghastly school shootings in 2002 and 2009 have helped cut the number of firearm killings in half to about 50 a year, according to experts.

After its own mass shootings, Germany beefed up gun control laws. The number of shootings dropped.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

westwall said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are far more regulated than cars.  Over 20,000 gun laws are already on the books.  The issue is, of course, that progressive judges, DA's and legal foundations ignore, and deny the existence of those laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't.
> There is no ownership title that transfers when a weapon is sold.
> They do not require registration.
> They do not require testing and licensing to operate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you keep dodging the question of how the Paris shooters got their weapons.
Click to expand...


When did you pose that question to me?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> McVeigh was comfortable with a firearm, so why didn't he use one?
> 
> Also the 9/11 terrorists killed more people with planes and all they needed to do was use guns because according to you it is easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gun can't destroy a multi-story federal building. Can It?
> 
> This guy chose guns. It was very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And McVeigh choice was a truck built into a bomb... McVeigh killed more but let ban guns and did you know fully automatic weapons are hard as hell to obtain?
> 
> Bet you did not know That!
> 
> So if he bought it legally then there is a permit by the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT and records and if obtained illegally it will still be traced!
> 
> Notice fully automatic is what they are claiming, so know the fucking difference and know that is not common like semi-automatic firearms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy is dead. Whether his weapon was legal or illegal makes no difference at this point. It was very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does make a difference if it was legally obtain or not, well to the law abiding citizen it does.
> 
> Funny to you it matter not because if it were obtained illegally then it kill a your wish for more gun control because criminals do not obey the fucking law!
> 
> Now if it were obtained legally then the seller need to show documentation that the buyer was legal to buy a fully automatic weapon!
> 
> I bet you still have no damn clue how hard it is to obtain one!
> 
> Also if modified that has to be known because then it bring into question who taught him?
> 
> Finally, the one question that has been ask is how did he get those firearms in the Hotel?
> 
> Of course you do not care because you want firearms banned!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It only matters insofar as an investigation may lead to some illegal weapon modifiers.
> The reality is that if  weapons like ak or ar weren't available, they couldn't  be modified in this way.
> 
> I don't in any way wish to ban all weapons. The type used in this and many other cases have no purpose in the civilian world.
Click to expand...




Hutch Starskey said:


> The reality is that if weapons like ak or ar weren't available, they couldn't be modified in this way.



No,

they would be made, and sold, on the black market.

After Orlando, the Homemade AR-15 Industry Surges


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Brain357 said:


> Those people have guns because our country is littered with them.  And they are very good
> for killing people.



And they are also VERY good for self defense.

"Our Country" (if you're actually American) has a thing called a Constitution that provides for the ownership of guns by the population.

HmmmmI'll bet you think that the 2nd Amendment's purpose was for mass killings?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

westwall said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most gun owners are not members of the nra.  Furthermore the nra doesn't exist in France.  So, yet again, how did the Paris attackers get their illegal machineguns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  it is a lobby for the gun owners of the USA.  Go peddle your bullshit elsewhere.
Click to expand...


Manufacturers.


----------



## longknife

The media frenzy over this is unbelievable. And, of course the politicians have to get their faces on the Tube.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> McVeigh was comfortable with a firearm, so why didn't he use one?
> 
> Also the 9/11 terrorists killed more people with planes and all they needed to do was use guns because according to you it is easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gun can't destroy a multi-story federal building. Can It?
> 
> This guy chose guns. It was very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And McVeigh choice was a truck built into a bomb... McVeigh killed more but let ban guns and did you know fully automatic weapons are hard as hell to obtain?
> 
> Bet you did not know That!
> 
> So if he bought it legally then there is a permit by the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT and records and if obtained illegally it will still be traced!
> 
> Notice fully automatic is what they are claiming, so know the fucking difference and know that is not common like semi-automatic firearms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy is dead. Whether his weapon was legal or illegal makes no difference at this point. It was very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does make a difference if it was legally obtain or not, well to the law abiding citizen it does.
> 
> Funny to you it matter not because if it were obtained illegally then it kill a your wish for more gun control because criminals do not obey the fucking law!
> 
> Now if it were obtained legally then the seller need to show documentation that the buyer was legal to buy a fully automatic weapon!
> 
> I bet you still have no damn clue how hard it is to obtain one!
> 
> Also if modified that has to be known because then it bring into question who taught him?
> 
> Finally, the one question that has been ask is how did he get those firearms in the Hotel?
> 
> Of course you do not care because you want firearms banned!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It only matters insofar as an investigation may lead to some illegal weapon modifiers.
> The reality is that if  weapons like ak or ar weren't available, they couldn't  be modified in this way.
> 
> I don't in any way wish to ban all weapons. The type used in this and many other cases have no purpose in the civilian world.
Click to expand...


You do not even know anything about proper gun usage or safety, so please spare me the damn lecture.

You don't care about anything except banning firearms and claiming just those types is just your way to work towards the other types!

Anyone with common knowledge of firearm training and safety would not be spewing the nonsense you spewed in this thread.

Also you can ban all the weapons you want because criminals do not care!

Yes, criminals do not obey the damn law, but hey pass more law, repeal the second amendment and tell law abiding citizens because criminals commit crimes the average citizen must be punished while the criminal laughs!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just not in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in this case let repeal the second amendment but when trucks are used let blame the individual instead, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeal?
> You said that, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well most on the left in this thread. So read the thread you fucking retard or don't and deny it like you deny that trucks are as dangerous as a gun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were responding to me, dope. I said nothing of repeal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support it though.
> 
> If you were against the idea of repealing the second amendment you would have said it.
> 
> So there fucktard!
Click to expand...




Bruce_T_Laney said:


> You support it though.



I don't.
Stop telling me what I think, dick.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Marion Morrison said:


> Oh this is gettin' nuts. I bet all the guns have no fingerprints on them, watch.
> 
> 
> When S.W.A.T. breached the room, the guy was already dead.
> 
> Someone could have done all the shooting and killed him and left.
> 
> As someone said: I wouldn't take anything too seriously for 48 hrs..that's good advice.
> 
> The news doesn't really hold themselves to the accuracy standard they used to.
> 
> 
> Las Vegas shooter: Casino gunman reports


So it is still possible it could have been an arab or a black?

Keep hope alive!


----------



## Geaux4it

Somewhere that dick Obama is smiling, having a cocktail. 

-Geaux


----------



## Eloy

Brain357 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst shooting, but not the worst mass murder.  That bit of history belongs to a little shit who burned 80+ people to death in New York with a gallon of gasoline.  Want to outlaw that too?  That's the problem you have, you want to ban everything but the only people who follow bans are the legal people.  The criminals laugh at you dipshits and say "thanks for making our crimes easier!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the most guns.  Lax gun laws.  And mass shootings regularly.  Last week a church.  Week before that a football party.  Our police are killed weekly.   These things don't happen regularly with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do.  You just turn a blind eye to them because you don't care to know the truth.  You're nothing more than a political hack who lies as a way of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then please share an example and give links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many do you want silly boy?  These are just a few of the German police officer deaths.  The French are having a worse time of it.  The recent spate of US police deaths are attributable to BLM and their "let's kill cops campaign".  Fine group of people you associate with.
> 
> List of killings by law enforcement officers in Germany - Wikipedia
> Two German police officers killed by fleeing murder suspect in Brandenburg | Germany | DW | 28.02.2017
> A gunfight erupted at a German station after a man grabed a cop's gun
> Two killed, four wounded in German disco shooting
> Man grabs German cop's gun, shoots her in head
> German police officer dies after being shot by far-right extremist
> German Police Officer Dies After Raid on Supporter of Far-Right Fringe Group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50 a year...
> 
> Tough gun control laws in Germany that were rigorously tightened after two ghastly school shootings in 2002 and 2009 have helped cut the number of firearm killings in half to about 50 a year, according to experts.
> 
> After its own mass shootings, Germany beefed up gun control laws. The number of shootings dropped.
Click to expand...

I have a ticket for a Max Raabe concert in Berlin next March and I have no worries about security. I ain't afraid of no big bad wolf.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in this case let repeal the second amendment but when trucks are used let blame the individual instead, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeal?
> You said that, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well most on the left in this thread. So read the thread you fucking retard or don't and deny it like you deny that trucks are as dangerous as a gun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were responding to me, dope. I said nothing of repeal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support it though.
> 
> If you were against the idea of repealing the second amendment you would have said it.
> 
> So there fucktard!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> You support it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't.
> Stop telling me what I think, dick.
Click to expand...


You want to ban certain firearms and when terrorists use other types of firearms you will call for their bannings, so just admit the fact you want the second amendment repealed and allow the criminals the right to terrorize society.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Flash said:


> Looks like Paddock could be a pink pussy hat wearing anti Trump asshole


flush has all the RW sites on speed dial

LOL


----------



## shockedcanadian

The gun issue can be argued in some cases, I don't think they apply here as this was at least a modified weapon was it not?  It was not a semi, it was a full automatic, probably, what, 100 round "clips"?  So, in fact, this particular weapon is at least limited if not banned if I understand correctly.  I'm no weapon expert, but I'm old enough to have seen, read, absorbed some information on the subject.

Also, in *free societies there are many issues of freedom that involve risk.*  You're freedom to drive a vehicle, to jump out of an airplane with complete faith in your parachute.  You can own a chainsaw, a nail gun, as many sharp knives as you want.  That's the risk of freedom.  We could all argue that society would be far safer if we all had cameras in our homes, outside our homes, were all forced to wear a GPS wristband.  You understand my extreme examples and get the picture I'm sure.

Yes, there is a mass attack that can't be as easily accomplished with every type of method, but what if he used explosives?  Or some chemical?    You could give 99.99% of people this or any other weapon and noone would lose a life.  

Indeed, freedom involves risk, and some people abuse this freedom to impede others.  Blame the cowardly, dirty sob who committed the crime.


----------



## Flash

Eloy said:


> [Q
> 
> Follow the money!



You mean like the foreign countries where the money flowed into Crooked Hillary's money laundering foundation or the massive contributions by the Wall Street banks and environmental wackos?  Is that money we need to follow?

Most of the money the NRA collects comes from individual membership and fees for training.

Besides it is a good thing if the NRA supports firearms manufacturing in the US.  Only a stupid anti gun nut Moon Bat would find fault with that.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A gun can't destroy a multi-story federal building. Can It?
> 
> This guy chose guns. It was very effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And McVeigh choice was a truck built into a bomb... McVeigh killed more but let ban guns and did you know fully automatic weapons are hard as hell to obtain?
> 
> Bet you did not know That!
> 
> So if he bought it legally then there is a permit by the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT and records and if obtained illegally it will still be traced!
> 
> Notice fully automatic is what they are claiming, so know the fucking difference and know that is not common like semi-automatic firearms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy is dead. Whether his weapon was legal or illegal makes no difference at this point. It was very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does make a difference if it was legally obtain or not, well to the law abiding citizen it does.
> 
> Funny to you it matter not because if it were obtained illegally then it kill a your wish for more gun control because criminals do not obey the fucking law!
> 
> Now if it were obtained legally then the seller need to show documentation that the buyer was legal to buy a fully automatic weapon!
> 
> I bet you still have no damn clue how hard it is to obtain one!
> 
> Also if modified that has to be known because then it bring into question who taught him?
> 
> Finally, the one question that has been ask is how did he get those firearms in the Hotel?
> 
> Of course you do not care because you want firearms banned!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It only matters insofar as an investigation may lead to some illegal weapon modifiers.
> The reality is that if  weapons like ak or ar weren't available, they couldn't  be modified in this way.
> 
> I don't in any way wish to ban all weapons. The type used in this and many other cases have no purpose in the civilian world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not even know anything about proper gun usage or safety, so please spare me the damn lecture.
> 
> You don't care about anything except banning firearms and claiming just those types is just your way to work towards the other types!
> 
> Anyone with common knowledge of firearm training and safety would not be spewing the nonsense you spewed in this thread.
> 
> Also you can ban all the weapons you want because criminals do not care!
> 
> Yes, criminals do not obey the damn law, but hey pass more law, repeal the second amendment and tell law abiding citizens because criminals commit crimes the average citizen must be punished while the criminal laughs!
Click to expand...




Bruce_T_Laney said:


> You do not even know anything about proper gun usage or safety, so please spare me the damn lecture.



Fuck you.
I'm a veteran, moron.
I was a 60 gunner for more than three years.
I've fired probably more than 100,000 rounds from all sorts of weapons including qualifying with the German army. I've thrown/fired crates of grenades. I would bet I have more range time than the bulk of you morons.


----------



## Brain357

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those people have guns because our country is littered with them.  And they are very good
> for killing people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are also VERY good for self defense.
> 
> "Our Country" (if you're actually American) has a thing called a Constitution that provides for the ownership of guns by the population.
> 
> HmmmmI'll bet you think that the 2nd Amendment's purpose was for mass killings?
Click to expand...


All that self defense and violent crime is increasing.


----------



## Issa

Correll said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the dumbest thing, this relation between some and guns. dozens of countries don't have this issue, simply because there's no easy access to guns...why can't americans give up their guns and live like many other countries live in Peace!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we don't want too, plus our Bill of Rights ensures this right
> 
> Next question
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prehistoric laws, they need to be changed so Americans can live in peace and in a civilized environment. It seems as if some want to stay in the era of the wild wild west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The laws are just fine. They need to start enforcing them
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, very outdated....guns should be banned completly. Results? less mass shootings, and shootings all together. Proof? most countries have that in place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And libs are constantly telling us, "we don't want to take you guns, why don't you believe us"?
> 
> 
> *HEY LEFTIES, THIS IS WHY!*
Click to expand...

Go out there visit other countries , ask around if they have gun deaths and mass shootings. You'll be surprised that there is a civilized peaceful world out there.


----------



## MarkDuffy

A former Florida neighbor said Paddock described himself as a professional gambler and was “very trusting,” the Palm Beach Post reported.

The Paddock family reportedly has a notorious history. The Paddocks’ father was a bank robber who made the FBI’s Most Wanted List, NBC News noted.

Police Identify Lone Las Vegas Shooter As Stephen Paddock | HuffPost


----------



## koshergrl

I took my granddaughter to school...dept. of transportation was at every single intersection, cones were up, and they had a cop posted at the door of the school.


----------



## koshergrl

Issa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we don't want too, plus our Bill of Rights ensures this right
> 
> Next question
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prehistoric laws, they need to be changed so Americans can live in peace and in a civilized environment. It seems as if some want to stay in the era of the wild wild west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The laws are just fine. They need to start enforcing them
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, very outdated....guns should be banned completly. Results? less mass shootings, and shootings all together. Proof? most countries have that in place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And libs are constantly telling us, "we don't want to take you guns, why don't you believe us"?
> 
> 
> *HEY LEFTIES, THIS IS WHY!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go out there visit other countries , ask around if they have gun deaths and mass shootings. You'll be surprised that there is a civilized peaceful world out there.
Click to expand...


Shut the fuck up.
Norway killings: The laughing gunman who shot 85 young victims, one by one
Norway Shooting and Bomb Attack Leaves at Least 92 Dead


----------



## Hutch Starskey

westwall said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I hope we all can agree on
> 
> Mandalay Bay gots some splainin to do, Lucy
> 
> How in the hell such a huge arsenal got to the top floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't they fit easily in a suitcase if broken down or in a suit bag hung on a baggage cart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not 12 of them.
Click to expand...


Sure they could if they could be broken down.


----------



## Brain357

koshergrl said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prehistoric laws, they need to be changed so Americans can live in peace and in a civilized environment. It seems as if some want to stay in the era of the wild wild west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laws are just fine. They need to start enforcing them
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, very outdated....guns should be banned completly. Results? less mass shootings, and shootings all together. Proof? most countries have that in place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And libs are constantly telling us, "we don't want to take you guns, why don't you believe us"?
> 
> 
> *HEY LEFTIES, THIS IS WHY!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go out there visit other countries , ask around if they have gun deaths and mass shootings. You'll be surprised that there is a civilized peaceful world out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up.
> Norway killings: The laughing gunman who shot 85 young victims, one by one
Click to expand...


Happened once years ago.  How about since and before?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. That would be the gun manufacturers of America, but I don't see that happening.  Or are you talking about the trickle of guns that were used to try to catch gun runners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're blaming GM because someone uses a  car they manufactured, to plow into and kill others?
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be snarky and say, "Let's start in USMB", but the fact is, those places were cruel and didn't do much to help the people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So could I have been.   Nice that you followed my lead and refrained.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not seeing how any of these prevents a crazy person like the guy today from going on a mass shooting. It seems like you are trying to point to everything else in the room to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you apparently have already decided that this guy has no criminal record or terrorist affiliations.   Why not wait and see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Sheriff did a press briefing this a.m. saying he had no criminal record.  FBI had no terrorist affiliations on their list.  What are we supposed to wait and see about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing how he got so many weapons into a hotel room without housekeeping or hotel security noticing.
> 
> Glad I'm not the head of security there, that's one hot seat right about now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure these type of rifles wouldn't fit in a suitcase or under a coat or in a golf bag, for instance?  I'm just asking, since I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Broken down they would, I doubt more than 2 would fit into a big suitcase. Housekeeping usually comes in the AM every day.
Click to expand...


Do not disturb. 

I never have housekeeping in when I stay.


----------



## Issa

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to you guys, there are tons of countries with 0 guns or hardly any guns....Guess what??? no mass shootings, no killings at workplaces, schooles, shopping malls, roads, households, preschools, stadiums, ect....beleive me i've lived in one for 23 years, i've never heard of someone getting killed by a gun, because simply there are none.
> It's doable ban guns completely you wont have these mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shootings are acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the dumbest thing, this relation between some and guns. dozens of countries don't have this issue, simply because there's no easy access to guns...why can't americans give up their guns and live like many other countries live in Peace!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we don't want too, plus our Bill of Rights ensures this right
> 
> Next question
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prehistoric laws, they need to be changed so Americans can live in peace and in a civilized environment. It seems as if some want to stay in the era of the wild wild west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea what it takes to change a Constitutional Amendment do you?
> 
> Even if you could repeal the Second Amendment through the House and Senate you still need the President signature and the majority of States to agree and it would take decades to do it if it were possible and it is not!
> 
> So please learn how things work here in the States before telling us how to change our Constitution!
Click to expand...

It's doable.


----------



## OldLady

MarkDuffy said:


> A former Florida neighbor said Paddock described himself as a professional gambler and was “very trusting,” the Palm Beach Post reported.
> 
> The Paddock family reportedly has a notorious history. The Paddocks’ father was a bank robber who made the FBI’s Most Wanted List, NBC News noted.
> 
> Police Identify Lone Las Vegas Shooter As Stephen Paddock | HuffPost


Being Vegas, I was wondering if gambling debts might have pushed him over the edge.  But it would have taken more than that to put that much fire in his belly.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension is sorely lacking, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you dopes can't even string two consecutive sentences together with any degree of competence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't recognize a well constructed sentence even if it slapped you on the ass and called you Judy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judy?  LOL.  But Hutch is literate.  That's foolish.
Click to expand...




Flash said:


> Looks like Paddock could be a pink pussy hat wearing anti Trump asshole



Nahh, Pink hat-wearer's nose is too wide. Facial structure is same, nose is too wide.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are manufacture to hunt with, well for me. Also my two shotguns are not American own and the .38 U am buying is made in Brazil.
> 
> The one shotgun is made in Russia and the other was made in China.
> 
> Now to my question why would countries with stronger gun control mass produce firearms to be sold in the states?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because guns don't kill people - Bad People kill other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad people with guns kill a lot of people. Very efficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do terrorists with trucks and so do drunks with automobiles.
Click to expand...


Which of course has nothing at all to do with what happened last night.


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension is sorely lacking, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG you dopes can't even string two consecutive sentences together with any degree of competence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't recognize a well constructed sentence even if it slapped you on the ass and called you Judy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judy?  LOL.  But Hutch is literate.  That's foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Paddock could be a pink pussy hat wearing anti Trump asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nahh, Pink hat-wearer's nose is too wide. Facial structure is same, nose is too wide.
Click to expand...

Ol' Flash is full of shit today.  Never did give me a link on his claim that ANTIFA was taking responsibility.


----------



## Marion Morrison

MarkDuffy said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this is gettin' nuts. I bet all the guns have no fingerprints on them, watch.
> 
> 
> When S.W.A.T. breached the room, the guy was already dead.
> 
> Someone could have done all the shooting and killed him and left.
> 
> As someone said: I wouldn't take anything too seriously for 48 hrs..that's good advice.
> 
> The news doesn't really hold themselves to the accuracy standard they used to.
> 
> 
> Las Vegas shooter: Casino gunman reports
> 
> 
> 
> So it is still possible it could have been an arab or a black?
> 
> Keep hope alive!
Click to expand...


It could have been anybody at this point, including an ISIS militant. The old guy could have been tied up in a corner until it was time to kill him.

One thing's for sure: It wasn't spur-of-the-moment. This was pre-planned and coordinated.


----------



## Eloy

Flash said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> Follow the money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the foreign countries where the money flowed into Crooked Hillary's money laundering foundation or the massive contributions by the Wall Street banks and environmental wackos?  Is that money we need to follow?
> 
> Most of the money the NRA collects comes from individual membership and fees for training.
> 
> Besides it is a good thing if the NRA supports firearms manufacturing in the US.  Only a stupid anti gun nut Moon Bat would find fault with that.
Click to expand...

Don't kid yourself and quit trying to kid members of *USMessageBoard*:
"The NRA’s so-called “corporate partners” in the gun industry are the nation’s top-selling manufacturers of firearms and accessories. One of the companies that has donated a million dollars or more to the NRA is Remington Outdoor Company (formerly Freedom Group), manufacturer of the Bushmaster assault rifle used at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Connecticut. Other top donors to the NRA include gunmakers Smith & Wesson, Beretta USA, Springfield Armory, and Sturm, Ruger & Co; as well as accessories vendors MidwayUSA and Brownells."
http://www.vpc.org/studies/bloodmoney2.pdf


----------



## koshergrl

Brain357 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> The laws are just fine. They need to start enforcing them
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, very outdated....guns should be banned completly. Results? less mass shootings, and shootings all together. Proof? most countries have that in place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And libs are constantly telling us, "we don't want to take you guns, why don't you believe us"?
> 
> 
> *HEY LEFTIES, THIS IS WHY!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go out there visit other countries , ask around if they have gun deaths and mass shootings. You'll be surprised that there is a civilized peaceful world out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up.
> Norway killings: The laughing gunman who shot 85 young victims, one by one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happened once years ago.  How about since and before?
Click to expand...


The terrorists in Europe use bombs, mostly. 

"...From January to July this year, 143 people died in the region, according to the BBC, citing research from the University of Maryland’s global terrorism database.

"The last time the number was higher was in 2004, when the Madrid train bombings claimed 191 victims."
Terror deaths in Western Europe in 2016 highest in over a decade: report


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> And McVeigh choice was a truck built into a bomb... McVeigh killed more but let ban guns and did you know fully automatic weapons are hard as hell to obtain?
> 
> Bet you did not know That!
> 
> So if he bought it legally then there is a permit by the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT and records and if obtained illegally it will still be traced!
> 
> Notice fully automatic is what they are claiming, so know the fucking difference and know that is not common like semi-automatic firearms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is dead. Whether his weapon was legal or illegal makes no difference at this point. It was very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does make a difference if it was legally obtain or not, well to the law abiding citizen it does.
> 
> Funny to you it matter not because if it were obtained illegally then it kill a your wish for more gun control because criminals do not obey the fucking law!
> 
> Now if it were obtained legally then the seller need to show documentation that the buyer was legal to buy a fully automatic weapon!
> 
> I bet you still have no damn clue how hard it is to obtain one!
> 
> Also if modified that has to be known because then it bring into question who taught him?
> 
> Finally, the one question that has been ask is how did he get those firearms in the Hotel?
> 
> Of course you do not care because you want firearms banned!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It only matters insofar as an investigation may lead to some illegal weapon modifiers.
> The reality is that if  weapons like ak or ar weren't available, they couldn't  be modified in this way.
> 
> I don't in any way wish to ban all weapons. The type used in this and many other cases have no purpose in the civilian world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not even know anything about proper gun usage or safety, so please spare me the damn lecture.
> 
> You don't care about anything except banning firearms and claiming just those types is just your way to work towards the other types!
> 
> Anyone with common knowledge of firearm training and safety would not be spewing the nonsense you spewed in this thread.
> 
> Also you can ban all the weapons you want because criminals do not care!
> 
> Yes, criminals do not obey the damn law, but hey pass more law, repeal the second amendment and tell law abiding citizens because criminals commit crimes the average citizen must be punished while the criminal laughs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not even know anything about proper gun usage or safety, so please spare me the damn lecture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> I'm a veteran, moron.
> I was a 60 gunner for more than three years.
> I've fired probably more than 100,000 rounds from all sorts of weapons including qualifying with the German army. I've thrown/fired crates of grenades. I would bet I have more range time than the bulk of you morons.
Click to expand...


Well then asshole you should know that someone trained to use a firearm knows not to open fire unless you have a clear shot!

Only a fucking moron would believe people would open fire on a building without knowing where the incoming fire is coming from!

So either you forgot your training in the military or you're a fucking moron!


----------



## rightwinger

OldLady said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A former Florida neighbor said Paddock described himself as a professional gambler and was “very trusting,” the Palm Beach Post reported.
> 
> The Paddock family reportedly has a notorious history. The Paddocks’ father was a bank robber who made the FBI’s Most Wanted List, NBC News noted.
> 
> Police Identify Lone Las Vegas Shooter As Stephen Paddock | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> Being Vegas, I was wondering if gambling debts might have pushed him over the edge.  But it would have taken more than that to put that much fire in his belly.
Click to expand...


I think the violence would have been directed AT the Casino rather than from it

Maybe use a bomb to get even with the casino
Looks more like a nutjob with machine gun fantasies


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because guns don't kill people - Bad People kill other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad people with guns kill a lot of people. Very efficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do terrorists with trucks and so do drunks with automobiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of course has nothing at all to do with what happened last night.
Click to expand...


Still guns are just the tool of the terrorist at the time, so what will you propose to do when another McVeigh blows something up with a truck bomb?

Let me guess wish it had been a gun instead...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Eloy said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> Follow the money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the foreign countries where the money flowed into Crooked Hillary's money laundering foundation or the massive contributions by the Wall Street banks and environmental wackos?  Is that money we need to follow?
> 
> Most of the money the NRA collects comes from individual membership and fees for training.
> 
> Besides it is a good thing if the NRA supports firearms manufacturing in the US.  Only a stupid anti gun nut Moon Bat would find fault with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't kid yourself and quit trying to kid members of *USMessageBoard*:
> "The NRA’s so-called “corporate partners” in the gun industry are the nation’s top-selling manufacturers of firearms and accessories. One of the companies that has donated a million dollars or more to the NRA is Remington Outdoor Company (formerly Freedom Group), manufacturer of the Bushmaster assault rifle used at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Connecticut. Other top donors to the NRA include gunmakers Smith & Wesson, Beretta USA, Springfield Armory, and Sturm, Ruger & Co; as well as accessories vendors MidwayUSA and Brownells."
> http://www.vpc.org/studies/bloodmoney2.pdf
Click to expand...


Sounds like all my favorite gun manufacturers minus Marlin.

Sturm, Ruger & Co: Makers of the Sturm-Gewehr-44

Nah, I want a 795, not a 10/22.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Issa said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shootings are acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the dumbest thing, this relation between some and guns. dozens of countries don't have this issue, simply because there's no easy access to guns...why can't americans give up their guns and live like many other countries live in Peace!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we don't want too, plus our Bill of Rights ensures this right
> 
> Next question
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prehistoric laws, they need to be changed so Americans can live in peace and in a civilized environment. It seems as if some want to stay in the era of the wild wild west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea what it takes to change a Constitutional Amendment do you?
> 
> Even if you could repeal the Second Amendment through the House and Senate you still need the President signature and the majority of States to agree and it would take decades to do it if it were possible and it is not!
> 
> So please learn how things work here in the States before telling us how to change our Constitution!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's doable.
Click to expand...


In what reality?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

westwall said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And thank God we haven't given up our rights to defend ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fifty-eight Americans and 515 injured were not protected by the murderer in Las Vegas last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the shooter was at least 200m away on the 32nd floor. Well out of range for even the police on the ground. Do you really want 100 people shooting willy nilly at the hotel from the ground?  What about the other guests in the hotel?
> 
> You should really think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.  I, and most of my friends, regularly shoot our handguns out to 400 yards.  ACCURATELY.  The police don't shoot nearly as much as the prior military do.  You should have a passing knowledge of what you're bleating about before you post.  You are ignorant of the facts, and ignorant of guns in general.
Click to expand...


You've shown your ignorance quite clearly. 
There is no circumstance where you or anyone else should return fire at a building full of thousands of people. The fact that you would even suggest it shows you to be exactly the kind of person who should not have firearms.


----------



## Flash

Marion Morrison said:


> [QU
> 
> 
> Sounds like all my favorite gun manufacturers minus Marlin.
> 
> Sturm, Ruger & Co: Makers of the Sturm-Gewehr-44
> 
> Nah, I want a 795, not a 10/22.



The 795 is a fine little semi auto .22.  My son has one.  I have a tricked out 10-22.  Pretty accurate with good ammo and never had a problem with reliability.


----------



## westwall

Eloy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most gun owners are not members of the nra.  Furthermore the nra doesn't exist in France.  So, yet again, how did the Paris attackers get their illegal machineguns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  it is a lobby for the gun owners of the USA.  Go peddle your bullshit elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop your vulgarity if you want to avoid being reported.
> The NRA used to be for gun owners but they changed their rules and now accept large donations from gun manufacturers. They also pay for promoting politicians who are willing to be in their pocket. That makes them a gun lobby group for the manufacturers.
Click to expand...





The ILA has ALWAYS accepted donations from gum manufacturers and if you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen sunshine.  It's as simple as that.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And thank God we haven't given up our rights to defend ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fifty-eight Americans and 515 injured were not protected by the murderer in Las Vegas last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the shooter was at least 200m away on the 32nd floor. Well out of range for even the police on the ground. Do you really want 100 people shooting willy nilly at the hotel from the ground?  What about the other guests in the hotel?
> 
> You should really think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think every gun user is going to turn and open fire on a building?
> 
> If you do not have a clear shot you do not fire.
> 
> I swear to god you should think before posting because your ignorance is showing!
Click to expand...


What does "defend themselves" mean then?
Who are the designated defenders?
No one should return fire.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Flash said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> 
> Sounds like all my favorite gun manufacturers minus Marlin.
> 
> Sturm, Ruger & Co: Makers of the Sturm-Gewehr-44
> 
> Nah, I want a 795, not a 10/22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 795 is a fine little semi auto .22.  My son has one.  I have a tricked out 10-22.  Pretty accurate with good ammo and never had a problem with reliability.
Click to expand...


I like your son's gun better. Moar accurate.

Same kind of rifling as my old model 60. I could set shotgun shells off with it.

Nail a couple of finishing nails into a sapling, set shotgun shell on, get back a little ways, and BOOM!


----------



## westwall

Hutch Starskey said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And thank God we haven't given up our rights to defend ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Fifty-eight Americans and 515 injured were not protected by the murderer in Las Vegas last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the shooter was at least 200m away on the 32nd floor. Well out of range for even the police on the ground. Do you really want 100 people shooting willy nilly at the hotel from the ground?  What about the other guests in the hotel?
> 
> You should really think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.  I, and most of my friends, regularly shoot our handguns out to 400 yards.  ACCURATELY.  The police don't shoot nearly as much as the prior military do.  You should have a passing knowledge of what you're bleating about before you post.  You are ignorant of the facts, and ignorant of guns in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've shown your ignorance quite clearly.
> There is no circumstance where you or anyone else should return fire at a building full of thousands of people. The fact that you would even suggest it shows you to be exactly the kind of person who should not have firearms.
Click to expand...








Sure thing silly boy.  The facts are that had a few people returned fire there would be many more alive.  I'm not saying any tome dick or harry do it.  I am saying that those who are capable could, and should have.  But your precious little gun free zone prevented even that.


----------



## westwall

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And thank God we haven't given up our rights to defend ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Fifty-eight Americans and 515 injured were not protected by the murderer in Las Vegas last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the shooter was at least 200m away on the 32nd floor. Well out of range for even the police on the ground. Do you really want 100 people shooting willy nilly at the hotel from the ground?  What about the other guests in the hotel?
> 
> You should really think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think every gun user is going to turn and open fire on a building?
> 
> If you do not have a clear shot you do not fire.
> 
> I swear to god you should think before posting because your ignorance is showing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "defend themselves" mean then?
> Who are the designated defenders?
> No one should return fire.
Click to expand...







Wrong.  If you have a good target, and are capable of returning fire accurately, and under control, then yes, a return of fire is totally appropriate.


----------



## Flash

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension is sorely lacking, bub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you dopes can't even string two consecutive sentences together with any degree of competence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't recognize a well constructed sentence even if it slapped you on the ass and called you Judy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judy?  LOL.  But Hutch is literate.  That's foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Paddock could be a pink pussy hat wearing anti Trump asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nahh, Pink hat-wearer's nose is too wide. Facial structure is same, nose is too wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ol' Flash is full of shit today.  Never did give me a link on his claim that ANTIFA was taking responsibility.
Click to expand...



You are confused Moon Bat.

I posted the message from the Melbourne ANTIFA.  You didn't pay attention.  We know the asshole lived in Florida so that establishes some degree of credibility.  I don't know if it is true or the reports from ISIS are true.  We will find out soon.  If he is a Left Wing asshole like that hateful Negro that shot up the church last week or the anti Trump piece of shit that shot up the Congressmen then expect it to be covered up by the Liberal media.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A gun can't destroy a multi-story federal building. Can It?
> 
> This guy chose guns. It was very effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And McVeigh choice was a truck built into a bomb... McVeigh killed more but let ban guns and did you know fully automatic weapons are hard as hell to obtain?
> 
> Bet you did not know That!
> 
> So if he bought it legally then there is a permit by the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT and records and if obtained illegally it will still be traced!
> 
> Notice fully automatic is what they are claiming, so know the fucking difference and know that is not common like semi-automatic firearms!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy is dead. Whether his weapon was legal or illegal makes no difference at this point. It was very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does make a difference if it was legally obtain or not, well to the law abiding citizen it does.
> 
> Funny to you it matter not because if it were obtained illegally then it kill a your wish for more gun control because criminals do not obey the fucking law!
> 
> Now if it were obtained legally then the seller need to show documentation that the buyer was legal to buy a fully automatic weapon!
> 
> I bet you still have no damn clue how hard it is to obtain one!
> 
> Also if modified that has to be known because then it bring into question who taught him?
> 
> Finally, the one question that has been ask is how did he get those firearms in the Hotel?
> 
> Of course you do not care because you want firearms banned!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It only matters insofar as an investigation may lead to some illegal weapon modifiers.
> The reality is that if  weapons like ak or ar weren't available, they couldn't  be modified in this way.
> 
> I don't in any way wish to ban all weapons. The type used in this and many other cases have no purpose in the civilian world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reality is that if weapons like ak or ar weren't available, they couldn't be modified in this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,
> 
> they would be made, and sold, on the black market.
> 
> After Orlando, the Homemade AR-15 Industry Surges
Click to expand...


Which means of course that simply possessing them would be illegal.


----------



## SSGT Bags

Eloy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most gun owners are not members of the nra.  Furthermore the nra doesn't exist in France.  So, yet again, how did the Paris attackers get their illegal machineguns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  it is a lobby for the gun owners of the USA.  Go peddle your bullshit elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop your vulgarity if you want to avoid being reported.
> The NRA used to be for gun owners but they changed their rules and now accept large donations from gun manufacturers. They also pay for promoting politicians who are willing to be in their pocket. That makes them a gun lobby group for the manufacturers.
Click to expand...

Is this your misguided opinion or a fact?
If it is your opinion, state that.
If it is a FACT - show me a cite, otherwise shut up.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

westwall said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fifty-eight Americans and 515 injured were not protected by the murderer in Las Vegas last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the shooter was at least 200m away on the 32nd floor. Well out of range for even the police on the ground. Do you really want 100 people shooting willy nilly at the hotel from the ground?  What about the other guests in the hotel?
> 
> You should really think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think every gun user is going to turn and open fire on a building?
> 
> If you do not have a clear shot you do not fire.
> 
> I swear to god you should think before posting because your ignorance is showing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "defend themselves" mean then?
> Who are the designated defenders?
> No one should return fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  If you have a good target, and are capable of returning fire accurately, and under control, then yes, a return of fire is totally appropriate.
Click to expand...



Your lack of judgement is exactly why you shouldn't carry weapons.


----------



## westwall

Hutch Starskey said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, the shooter was at least 200m away on the 32nd floor. Well out of range for even the police on the ground. Do you really want 100 people shooting willy nilly at the hotel from the ground?  What about the other guests in the hotel?
> 
> You should really think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think every gun user is going to turn and open fire on a building?
> 
> If you do not have a clear shot you do not fire.
> 
> I swear to god you should think before posting because your ignorance is showing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "defend themselves" mean then?
> Who are the designated defenders?
> No one should return fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  If you have a good target, and are capable of returning fire accurately, and under control, then yes, a return of fire is totally appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of judgement is exactly why you shouldn't carry weapons.
Click to expand...






I've been carrying weapons for longer than you've been alive so clearly you're wrong.  I am just a hell of a good shot, and associate with like people.  Your entire gun experience comes from TV which is pathetic.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeal?
> You said that, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well most on the left in this thread. So read the thread you fucking retard or don't and deny it like you deny that trucks are as dangerous as a gun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were responding to me, dope. I said nothing of repeal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You support it though.
> 
> If you were against the idea of repealing the second amendment you would have said it.
> 
> So there fucktard!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> You support it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't.
> Stop telling me what I think, dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to ban certain firearms and when terrorists use other types of firearms you will call for their bannings, so just admit the fact you want the second amendment repealed and allow the criminals the right to terrorize society.
Click to expand...


Admit you're a moron.
Forget it. You've already shown everyone.


----------



## Wyatt earp

OldLady said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A former Florida neighbor said Paddock described himself as a professional gambler and was “very trusting,” the Palm Beach Post reported.
> 
> The Paddock family reportedly has a notorious history. The Paddocks’ father was a bank robber who made the FBI’s Most Wanted List, NBC News noted.
> 
> Police Identify Lone Las Vegas Shooter As Stephen Paddock | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> Being Vegas, I was wondering if gambling debts might have pushed him over the edge.  But it would have taken more than that to put that much fire in his belly.
Click to expand...



But you would think he could of sold all his guns and ammo ..


----------



## Eloy

SSGT Bags said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most gun owners are not members of the nra.  Furthermore the nra doesn't exist in France.  So, yet again, how did the Paris attackers get their illegal machineguns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  it is a lobby for the gun owners of the USA.  Go peddle your bullshit elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop your vulgarity if you want to avoid being reported.
> The NRA used to be for gun owners but they changed their rules and now accept large donations from gun manufacturers. They also pay for promoting politicians who are willing to be in their pocket. That makes them a gun lobby group for the manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this your misguided opinion or a fact?
> If it is your opinion, state that.
> If it is a FACT - show me a cite, otherwise shut up.
Click to expand...

There is no need of rudeness.
If you want a link you had only to follow the thread and see it in my Post # 970.


----------



## Skull Pilot

MarkDuffy said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> The fact that this monster had access to automatic weapons and all the ammo he needed is not worth doing anything about...is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He used the weapons in an illegal manner.  If they were NFA full auto weapons then he would be the first person to ever use the weapons in an illegal manner.  If they weren't NFA and modified then he committed a crime by having automatic weapons.
> 
> Why should a law abiding citizen, protected by the Second Amendment, have their rights taken away because somebody else does something illegal?  Because once you start restricting firearms or restricting access to firearms then that is what you are doing and that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no Constitutional right to bear military weapons
> 
> NONE
> 
> There is no need to be able to slaughter many with rapid fire big magazines that can be quickly exchanged.
Click to expand...


Civilians can't buy military weapons without a hard to get federal permit so what's your problem?


----------



## mudwhistle

Dr Grump said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people care. It goes toward profiling. And we both have a pretty good idea what side of the aisle he comes from. If you don’t... stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Tim McVeigh? That side of the aisle? Yeah, probably.
Click to expand...

McVeigh was an anti-government libertarian. He wasn't much different from a communist.


----------



## MarkDuffy

*Nevada has some of America’s loosest gun control laws*

Well, when it comes to gun laws, Nevada has some of the weakest controls in America — and yet none of that mattered when a bad guy with a gun decided to commit mass murder.

Nevada state law does not require residents to obtain a purchasing permit, register or license for either handguns or rifles and shotguns, according to the National Rifle Association's website. The NRA website also says that you don't need a permit in order to carry rifles and shotguns, although one is required in order to carry a handgun. Nevada also does not impose a mandatory waiting period before allowing residents to purchase a firearm, and the BBC reports that there is no magazine capacity limit for assault rifles.

In giving Nevada a "C-" on its gun laws, The Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence's scorecard found that in order to make its state safer, Nevada would need to repeal its "stand-your-ground" law, impose a waiting period on gun purchases, enact a gun violence protective order law, allow local governments to pass gun laws and regulate unsafe handguns.

If initial social media reports are correct that the alleged shooter, Steven Paddock, used a high-caliber automatic weapon for the mass shooting, that would draw attention to the 1994 Federal Assault Weapons Ban, which had made such weapons contraband but was allowed to expire in 2004. Those automatic assault weapons have remained legal ever since, despite efforts to renew the ban against them after the Newtown, Connecticut elementary school shooting in 2012.

Nevada has some of America's loosest gun control laws

The cons blame the gun free concert


----------



## irosie91

my experience is entirely inner city emergency room-----
------a good portion of my job being----- GSW to head----
at least one per week for the period of time-----I was so
employed


----------



## westwall

MarkDuffy said:


> *Nevada has some of America’s loosest gun control laws*
> 
> Well, when it comes to gun laws, Nevada has some of the weakest controls in America — and yet none of that mattered when a bad guy with a gun decided to commit mass murder.
> 
> Nevada state law does not require residents to obtain a purchasing permit, register or license for either handguns or rifles and shotguns, according to the National Rifle Association's website. The NRA website also says that you don't need a permit in order to carry rifles and shotguns, although one is required in order to carry a handgun. Nevada also does not impose a mandatory waiting period before allowing residents to purchase a firearm, and the BBC reports that there is no magazine capacity limit for assault rifles.
> 
> In giving Nevada a "C-" on its gun laws, The Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence's scorecard found that in order to make its state safer, Nevada would need to repeal its "stand-your-ground" law, impose a waiting period on gun purchases, enact a gun violence protective order law, allow local governments to pass gun laws and regulate unsafe handguns.
> 
> If initial social media reports are correct that the alleged shooter, Steven Paddock, used a high-caliber automatic weapon for the mass shooting, that would draw attention to the 1994 Federal Assault Weapons Ban, which had made such weapons contraband but was allowed to expire in 2004. Those automatic assault weapons have remained legal ever since, despite efforts to renew the ban against them after the Newtown, Connecticut elementary school shooting in 2012.
> 
> Nevada has some of America's loosest gun control laws
> 
> The cons blame the gun free concert







How did having the exact laws you want to enact here in Nevada help the Parisians who were murdered?  Same laws you want.  How is it possible they didn't prevent the crime?


----------



## Mac1958

I'm still trying to get my head around the sheer numbers involved here.

500+ people.  Incredible.


----------



## koshergrl

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because guns don't kill people - Bad People kill other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad people with guns kill a lot of people. Very efficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do terrorists with trucks and so do drunks with automobiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of course has nothing at all to do with what happened last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still guns are just the tool of the terrorist at the time, so what will you propose to do when another McVeigh blows something up with a truck bomb?
> 
> Let me guess wish it had been a gun instead...
Click to expand...

I'd shoot him.






Defeat The Left on Twitter


----------



## westwall

koshergrl said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because guns don't kill people - Bad People kill other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad people with guns kill a lot of people. Very efficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do terrorists with trucks and so do drunks with automobiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of course has nothing at all to do with what happened last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still guns are just the tool of the terrorist at the time, so what will you propose to do when another McVeigh blows something up with a truck bomb?
> 
> Let me guess wish it had been a gun instead...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd shoot him.
Click to expand...






When the shooting was first reported my thoughts were Islamic Terrorist, Antifa, or anti trump.  In that order.  Turns out he's one of them, and possibly all three.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current law allows felons to avoid background checks to buy guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in what state is it legal for a private seller to sell to felons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could they know without a background check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if they know or not.  it is ILLEGAL to sell guns to people who are not eligible to buy them which puts the responsibility of knowing who the gun is sold to on the seller.
> 
> So if you want to stay within the law on private sales you broker them through an FFL dealer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of making that mandatory then? There is no other way for LE to know a transaction even occurred otherwise.
Click to expand...


I really don't car as I don't sell my firearms.
IMO anyone who sell a gun to someone they do not know and doesn't broker the deal through an FFL dealer is a fucking idiot.

The thing is private transfers are a minuscule part of the gun trade and most are gifts and inheritances.

The average piece of shit thug on the street doesn't buy his guns from a guy he doesn't know.  Usually he gets a family member or friend to make a straw purchase or he gets them from a different piece of shit he already knows


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is dead. Whether his weapon was legal or illegal makes no difference at this point. It was very effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does make a difference if it was legally obtain or not, well to the law abiding citizen it does.
> 
> Funny to you it matter not because if it were obtained illegally then it kill a your wish for more gun control because criminals do not obey the fucking law!
> 
> Now if it were obtained legally then the seller need to show documentation that the buyer was legal to buy a fully automatic weapon!
> 
> I bet you still have no damn clue how hard it is to obtain one!
> 
> Also if modified that has to be known because then it bring into question who taught him?
> 
> Finally, the one question that has been ask is how did he get those firearms in the Hotel?
> 
> Of course you do not care because you want firearms banned!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It only matters insofar as an investigation may lead to some illegal weapon modifiers.
> The reality is that if  weapons like ak or ar weren't available, they couldn't  be modified in this way.
> 
> I don't in any way wish to ban all weapons. The type used in this and many other cases have no purpose in the civilian world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not even know anything about proper gun usage or safety, so please spare me the damn lecture.
> 
> You don't care about anything except banning firearms and claiming just those types is just your way to work towards the other types!
> 
> Anyone with common knowledge of firearm training and safety would not be spewing the nonsense you spewed in this thread.
> 
> Also you can ban all the weapons you want because criminals do not care!
> 
> Yes, criminals do not obey the damn law, but hey pass more law, repeal the second amendment and tell law abiding citizens because criminals commit crimes the average citizen must be punished while the criminal laughs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not even know anything about proper gun usage or safety, so please spare me the damn lecture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> I'm a veteran, moron.
> I was a 60 gunner for more than three years.
> I've fired probably more than 100,000 rounds from all sorts of weapons including qualifying with the German army. I've thrown/fired crates of grenades. I would bet I have more range time than the bulk of you morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then asshole you should know that someone trained to use a firearm knows not to open fire unless you have a clear shot!
> 
> Only a fucking moron would believe people would open fire on a building without knowing where the incoming fire is coming from!
> 
> So either you forgot your training in the military or you're a fucking moron!
Click to expand...


Which no one had and then renders the gun free zone argument moot.


----------



## MarkDuffy

westwall said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nevada has some of America’s loosest gun control laws*
> 
> Well, when it comes to gun laws, Nevada has some of the weakest controls in America — and yet none of that mattered when a bad guy with a gun decided to commit mass murder.
> 
> Nevada state law does not require residents to obtain a purchasing permit, register or license for either handguns or rifles and shotguns, according to the National Rifle Association's website. The NRA website also says that you don't need a permit in order to carry rifles and shotguns, although one is required in order to carry a handgun. Nevada also does not impose a mandatory waiting period before allowing residents to purchase a firearm, and the BBC reports that there is no magazine capacity limit for assault rifles.
> 
> In giving Nevada a "C-" on its gun laws, The Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence's scorecard found that in order to make its state safer, Nevada would need to repeal its "stand-your-ground" law, impose a waiting period on gun purchases, enact a gun violence protective order law, allow local governments to pass gun laws and regulate unsafe handguns.
> 
> If initial social media reports are correct that the alleged shooter, Steven Paddock, used a high-caliber automatic weapon for the mass shooting, that would draw attention to the 1994 Federal Assault Weapons Ban, which had made such weapons contraband but was allowed to expire in 2004. Those automatic assault weapons have remained legal ever since, despite efforts to renew the ban against them after the Newtown, Connecticut elementary school shooting in 2012.
> 
> Nevada has some of America's loosest gun control laws
> 
> The cons blame the gun free concert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did having the exact laws you want to enact here in Nevada help the Parisians who were murdered?  Same laws you want.  How is it possible they didn't prevent the crime?
Click to expand...

Remind me in case I forget that I don't give a damn about Paris.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because guns don't kill people - Bad People kill other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad people with guns kill a lot of people. Very efficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do terrorists with trucks and so do drunks with automobiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of course has nothing at all to do with what happened last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still guns are just the tool of the terrorist at the time, so what will you propose to do when another McVeigh blows something up with a truck bomb?
> 
> Let me guess wish it had been a gun instead...
Click to expand...


Again, moron. That has nothing at all to do with last night.


----------



## Geaux4it

This whole thing doesn't pass the smell test. Maybe he was set up and the left machine did it to grab guns

-Geaux


----------



## Hutch Starskey

westwall said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fifty-eight Americans and 515 injured were not protected by the murderer in Las Vegas last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the shooter was at least 200m away on the 32nd floor. Well out of range for even the police on the ground. Do you really want 100 people shooting willy nilly at the hotel from the ground?  What about the other guests in the hotel?
> 
> You should really think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.  I, and most of my friends, regularly shoot our handguns out to 400 yards.  ACCURATELY.  The police don't shoot nearly as much as the prior military do.  You should have a passing knowledge of what you're bleating about before you post.  You are ignorant of the facts, and ignorant of guns in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've shown your ignorance quite clearly.
> There is no circumstance where you or anyone else should return fire at a building full of thousands of people. The fact that you would even suggest it shows you to be exactly the kind of person who should not have firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing silly boy.  The facts are that had a few people returned fire there would be many more alive.  I'm not saying any tome dick or harry do it.  I am saying that those who are capable could, and should have.  But your precious little gun free zone prevented even that.
Click to expand...


Who are the designated defenders in a random crowd?


----------



## Skull Pilot

MarkDuffy said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You conveniently omit that Adam Lanza killed his mother and stole her guns but hey why be truthful.
> 
> As far as I know Lanza didn't buy any guns himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Lanza was freak'n crazy and everyone knew it. Our laws do nothing to try to prevent crazy people from gaining access to guns with large firing capacity. Holmes was crazy, Loughner was crazy, the gunman at Virginia Tech was crazy....this guy in Vegas was probably crazy
> 
> We don't care...God forbid a crazy person be blocked from access the weapons of his choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read on Heavy.com that this guy has a pilots license and access to two planes.  Take away the guns and he'd have flown a plane into 22,000 people.  Or.  Driven a truck though them...or who knows what.  Blame the guy...don't use a maniac to push your anti-gun agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull Shit
> 
> No reason this monster should have access to automatic weapons....None
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No reason we should tolerate leftist ideology...  Guns are protected by the Constitution.  Leftist ideology isn't...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Machine guns are illegal, even republicans admit that
Click to expand...

No they're not.
You have to get a federal permit and tax stamp to own one
They are however extremely expensive since no automatic weapon made after 1986 are illegal for any civilian to own


----------



## jon_berzerk

where the shooting occurred 

 in a gun free zone


----------



## MarkDuffy

*‘No Way To Prevent This,’ Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens*

LAS VEGAS—In the hours following a violent rampage in Las Vegas in which a lone attacker killed more than 50 individuals and seriously injured 400 others, citizens living in the only country where this kind of mass killing routinely occurs reportedly concluded Monday that there was no way to prevent the massacre from taking place. “This was a terrible tragedy, but sometimes these things just happen and there’s nothing anyone can do to stop them,” said Iowa resident Kyle Rimmels, echoing sentiments expressed by tens of millions of individuals who reside in a nation where over half of the world’s deadliest mass shootings have occurred in the past 50 years and whose citizens are 20 times more likely to die of gun violence than those of other developed nations. “It’s a shame, but what can we do? There really wasn’t anything that was going to keep these individuals from snapping and killing a lot of people if that’s what they really wanted.” At press time, residents of the only economically advanced nation in the world where roughly two mass shootings have occurred every month for the past eight years were referring to themselves and their situation as “helpless.”

‘No Way To Prevent This,’ Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens


----------



## Skull Pilot

Eloy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he got the guns just before he fired them into the crowd
> 
> That was a fully auto rifle which is THE most tightly controlled weapon in the country
> 
> He either had a federal permit for the gun or illegally obtained and /or modified it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
Click to expand...

Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?

More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined

More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined

Didn't know that did ya?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

westwall said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, the shooter was at least 200m away on the 32nd floor. Well out of range for even the police on the ground. Do you really want 100 people shooting willy nilly at the hotel from the ground?  What about the other guests in the hotel?
> 
> You should really think before you post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think every gun user is going to turn and open fire on a building?
> 
> If you do not have a clear shot you do not fire.
> 
> I swear to god you should think before posting because your ignorance is showing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "defend themselves" mean then?
> Who are the designated defenders?
> No one should return fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  If you have a good target, and are capable of returning fire accurately, and under control, then yes, a return of fire is totally appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of judgement is exactly why you shouldn't carry weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been carrying weapons for longer than you've been alive so clearly you're wrong.  I am just a hell of a good shot, and associate with like people.  Your entire gun experience comes from TV which is pathetic.
Click to expand...


My experience has given me enough sense to know that is exactly the circumstance where return fire is a bad idea. I could drop rounds in that widow all day but where are they going? Through walls? Into corridors?
There's a reason that even the police didn't  return fire from the ground. It was too risky.
If you had more sense and less ego, you might see that.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.
Click to expand...

Last time I checked I didn't have to have my fingerprints on file with the state cops in order to get my drivers license as I had to for my carry permit.


----------



## velvtacheeze

If guns are needed for self protection, then from whom was Stephen Paddock protecting himself.?  Was he in danger from innocent concert goers?


----------



## Issa

koshergrl said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, very outdated....guns should be banned completly. Results? less mass shootings, and shootings all together. Proof? most countries have that in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And libs are constantly telling us, "we don't want to take you guns, why don't you believe us"?
> 
> 
> *HEY LEFTIES, THIS IS WHY!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go out there visit other countries , ask around if they have gun deaths and mass shootings. You'll be surprised that there is a civilized peaceful world out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up.
> Norway killings: The laughing gunman who shot 85 young victims, one by one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happened once years ago.  How about since and before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The terrorists in Europe use bombs, mostly.
> 
> "...From January to July this year, 143 people died in the region, according to the BBC, citing research from the University of Maryland’s global terrorism database.
> 
> "The last time the number was higher was in 2004, when the Madrid train bombings claimed 191 victims."
> Terror deaths in Western Europe in 2016 highest in over a decade: report
Click to expand...

Will never top the victims of guns in the US.


----------



## westwall

MarkDuffy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nevada has some of America’s loosest gun control laws*
> 
> Well, when it comes to gun laws, Nevada has some of the weakest controls in America — and yet none of that mattered when a bad guy with a gun decided to commit mass murder.
> 
> Nevada state law does not require residents to obtain a purchasing permit, register or license for either handguns or rifles and shotguns, according to the National Rifle Association's website. The NRA website also says that you don't need a permit in order to carry rifles and shotguns, although one is required in order to carry a handgun. Nevada also does not impose a mandatory waiting period before allowing residents to purchase a firearm, and the BBC reports that there is no magazine capacity limit for assault rifles.
> 
> In giving Nevada a "C-" on its gun laws, The Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence's scorecard found that in order to make its state safer, Nevada would need to repeal its "stand-your-ground" law, impose a waiting period on gun purchases, enact a gun violence protective order law, allow local governments to pass gun laws and regulate unsafe handguns.
> 
> If initial social media reports are correct that the alleged shooter, Steven Paddock, used a high-caliber automatic weapon for the mass shooting, that would draw attention to the 1994 Federal Assault Weapons Ban, which had made such weapons contraband but was allowed to expire in 2004. Those automatic assault weapons have remained legal ever since, despite efforts to renew the ban against them after the Newtown, Connecticut elementary school shooting in 2012.
> 
> Nevada has some of America's loosest gun control laws
> 
> The cons blame the gun free concert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did having the exact laws you want to enact here in Nevada help the Parisians who were murdered?  Same laws you want.  How is it possible they didn't prevent the crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remind me in case I forget that I don't give a damn about Paris.
Click to expand...








The point being that France has ALL of the laws you want, and more, and it didn't prevent 150+ Parisians from being murdered.  Thus your claim that gun control laws prevent these crimes is rendered moot.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mac1958 said:


> I'm still trying to get my head around the sheer numbers involved here.
> 
> 500+ people.  Incredible.



From one guy.


----------



## Skull Pilot

MarkDuffy said:


> One thing I hope we all can agree on
> 
> Mandalay Bay gots some splainin to do, Lucy
> 
> How in the hell such a huge arsenal got to the top floor?


Easy.  In a golf bag, a duffel bag etc


----------



## Geaux4it

velvtacheeze said:


> If guns are needed for self protection, then from whom was Stephen Paddock protecting himself.?  Was he in danger from innocent concert goers?



Guns are fun. They are used as a hobby. Others use them to put food on the table, and some like me, have used them in self defense

-Geaux


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
Click to expand...


That is useful information

Next time someone wants to kill a movie theater full of people, a classroom full of first graders or thousands of concert goers in Vegas....You should let them know that a hammer is the weapon of choice


----------



## SSGT Bags

westwall said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fifty-eight Americans and 515 injured were not protected by the murderer in Las Vegas last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the shooter was at least 200m away on the 32nd floor. Well out of range for even the police on the ground. Do you really want 100 people shooting willy nilly at the hotel from the ground?  What about the other guests in the hotel?
> 
> You should really think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think every gun user is going to turn and open fire on a building?
> 
> If you do not have a clear shot you do not fire.
> 
> I swear to god you should think before posting because your ignorance is showing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "defend themselves" mean then?
> Who are the designated defenders?
> No one should return fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  If you have a good target, and are capable of returning fire accurately, and under control, then yes, a return of fire is totally appropriate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hutch Starskey

westwall said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad people with guns kill a lot of people. Very efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do terrorists with trucks and so do drunks with automobiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of course has nothing at all to do with what happened last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still guns are just the tool of the terrorist at the time, so what will you propose to do when another McVeigh blows something up with a truck bomb?
> 
> Let me guess wish it had been a gun instead...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd shoot him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the shooting was first reported my thoughts were Islamic Terrorist, Antifa, or anti trump.  In that order.  Turns out he's one of them, and possibly all three.
Click to expand...


More of that great judgement.


----------



## Flash

Marion Morrison said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> 
> Sounds like all my favorite gun manufacturers minus Marlin.
> 
> Sturm, Ruger & Co: Makers of the Sturm-Gewehr-44
> 
> Nah, I want a 795, not a 10/22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 795 is a fine little semi auto .22.  My son has one.  I have a tricked out 10-22.  Pretty accurate with good ammo and never had a problem with reliability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like your son's gun better. Moar accurate.
> 
> Same kind of rifling as my old model 60. I could set shotgun shells off with it.
> 
> Nail a couple of finishing nails into a sapling, set shotgun shell on, get back a little ways, and BOOM!
Click to expand...



I agree the Marlin is more accurate out of the box but there are so many after market enhancements that you can get for the 10-22 you can make it pretty accurate.


----------



## MarkDuffy

The common thread throughout this thread from the con side is that cons want to ban gun ownership by the left.


jon_berzerk said:


> where the shooting occurred
> 
> in a gun free zone


Uh no. That is where the bullets landed.


----------



## MindWars

*THIS is the moment a music fan flips the bird at the Mandalay Bay gunman who’s opening fire with his automatic rifle on the audience around him.*

*Clutching a can of beer, the unnamed man can be seen standing up searching for the source of the gunfire – while everyone else takes cover.

The gunman killed 50 people and wounded hundreds more when he opened fire on a country music concert in Vegas on Sunday in the deadliest mass shooting in modern US history.

Watch Here



*
Fearless: Concertgoer Gives Vegas Gunman Middle Finger Amid Shooting
----------------------------------------------------------------------





Las Vegas shooting - Moment defiant concert goer gives Mandalay Bay gun maniac the finger as bullets rain down around him

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well this is a good way to get yourself killed and be an easy  target.


----------



## Geaux4it

MarkDuffy said:


> The common thread throughout this thread from the con side is that cons want to ban gun ownership by the left.
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> where the shooting occurred
> 
> in a gun free zone
> 
> 
> 
> Uh no. That is where the bullets landed.
Click to expand...


Casinos are fun free zones

-Geaux


----------



## jon_berzerk

MarkDuffy said:


> The common thread throughout this thread from the con side is that cons want to ban gun ownership by the left.
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> where the shooting occurred
> 
> in a gun free zone
> 
> 
> 
> Uh no. That is where the bullets landed.
Click to expand...



sorry 

the festival is a declared gun free zone shit for brains


----------



## koshergrl

Issa said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And libs are constantly telling us, "we don't want to take you guns, why don't you believe us"?
> 
> 
> *HEY LEFTIES, THIS IS WHY!*
> 
> 
> 
> Go out there visit other countries , ask around if they have gun deaths and mass shootings. You'll be surprised that there is a civilized peaceful world out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up.
> Norway killings: The laughing gunman who shot 85 young victims, one by one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happened once years ago.  How about since and before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The terrorists in Europe use bombs, mostly.
> 
> "...From January to July this year, 143 people died in the region, according to the BBC, citing research from the University of Maryland’s global terrorism database.
> 
> "The last time the number was higher was in 2004, when the Madrid train bombings claimed 191 victims."
> Terror deaths in Western Europe in 2016 highest in over a decade: report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will never top the victims of guns in the US.
Click to expand...

Not if you count all the black on black murders, of course not. Nobody can top those numbers. All those murders take place in cities with extremely restrictive gun laws. 

But as far as mass shootings, yeah, we come out about equal.


----------



## bodecea

westwall said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fifty-eight Americans and 515 injured were not protected by the murderer in Las Vegas last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the shooter was at least 200m away on the 32nd floor. Well out of range for even the police on the ground. Do you really want 100 people shooting willy nilly at the hotel from the ground?  What about the other guests in the hotel?
> 
> You should really think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think every gun user is going to turn and open fire on a building?
> 
> If you do not have a clear shot you do not fire.
> 
> I swear to god you should think before posting because your ignorance is showing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "defend themselves" mean then?
> Who are the designated defenders?
> No one should return fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  If you have a good target, and are capable of returning fire accurately, and under control, then yes, a return of fire is totally appropriate.
Click to expand...

Was there a good target?   Were they capable of returning fire accurately?


----------



## velvtacheeze

Geaux4it said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> If guns are needed for self protection, then from whom was Stephen Paddock protecting himself.?  Was he in danger from innocent concert goers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are fun. They are used as a hobby. Others use them to put food on the table, and some like me, have used them in self defense
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...



You didn't answer my question?  Who was threatening Stephen Paddock?  If guns are for self defense, who was he defending himself from?


----------



## boedicca

westwall said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange only the US has mass shootings regularly.  Our police are shot and killed weekly.  We have more accidental death than most countries have gun deaths...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only an ignorant moonbat would post such bilge. Shootings take place all over the world. The U.S. is a large country, so there are more, but less fatalities when adjusted by population than some other countries.  I'll also note that there are government around the world that kill far more of their OWN CITIZENS every year than the total killed by fire arms in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 152363
> 
> 
> If You Look at This Chart of Top 10 Nations in the World for Mass Shootings - One Thing Jumps Out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are rare everywhere else.  And ours keep getting worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Ours are staying the same, but they are getting worse everywhere else because they already have the anti gun laws you want, they just can't seem to enforce them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange this is the worst one ever.  You call that staying the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst shooting, but not the worst mass murder.  That bit of history belongs to a little shit who burned 80+ people to death in New York with a gallon of gasoline.  Want to outlaw that too?  That's the problem you have, you want to ban everything but the only people who follow bans are the legal people.  The criminals laugh at you dipshits and say "thanks for making our crimes easier!"
Click to expand...



Jerry Brown wants to outlaw gas in CA - he's pushing to forbid all gas and diesel powered vehicles by 2040!


----------



## westwall

velvtacheeze said:


> If guns are needed for self protection, then from whom was Stephen Paddock protecting himself.?  Was he in danger from innocent concert goers?










He is the sort of person that we the people need guns to protect ourselves from.  He is a verminous scumbag.  No laws would affect him.


----------



## koshergrl

velvtacheeze said:


> If guns are needed for self protection, then from whom was Stephen Paddock protecting himself.?  Was he in danger from innocent concert goers?



What sad, twisted reasoning. 

The question is..and we all know the answer...if an armed civilian had been walking by his room and heard gunfire, how many fewer people would be dead now?


----------



## koshergrl

westwall said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad people with guns kill a lot of people. Very efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do terrorists with trucks and so do drunks with automobiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of course has nothing at all to do with what happened last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still guns are just the tool of the terrorist at the time, so what will you propose to do when another McVeigh blows something up with a truck bomb?
> 
> Let me guess wish it had been a gun instead...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd shoot him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the shooting was first reported my thoughts were Islamic Terrorist, Antifa, or anti trump.  In that order.  Turns out he's one of them, and possibly all three.
Click to expand...

Of course he is. Like anybody even questions it..

aside from the reporters who are killing themselves to hide facts.


----------



## bodecea

westwall said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad people with guns kill a lot of people. Very efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do terrorists with trucks and so do drunks with automobiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of course has nothing at all to do with what happened last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still guns are just the tool of the terrorist at the time, so what will you propose to do when another McVeigh blows something up with a truck bomb?
> 
> Let me guess wish it had been a gun instead...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd shoot him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the shooting was first reported my thoughts were Islamic Terrorist, Antifa, or anti trump.  In that order.  Turns out he's one of them, and possibly all three.
Click to expand...

Turns out?  That's been determined by the authorities?


----------



## boedicca

OldLady said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I hope we all can agree on
> 
> Mandalay Bay gots some splainin to do, Lucy
> 
> How in the hell such a huge arsenal got to the top floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had to go through a metal detector to check into any hotel in the U.S.  It's not the hotel's fault, although I'm sure some slimey lawyer will try to flog up a class action suit to pick some deep pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the gun lobby would fight that; gun free zones kill people, doncha know.
Click to expand...



Gun free zones make law-abiding citizens into sitting ducks, doncha know.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Current law allows felons to avoid background checks to buy guns.
> 
> 
> 
> in what state is it legal for a private seller to sell to felons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could they know without a background check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if they know or not.  it is ILLEGAL to sell guns to people who are not eligible to buy them which puts the responsibility of knowing who the gun is sold to on the seller.
> 
> So if you want to stay within the law on private sales you broker them through an FFL dealer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of making that mandatory then? There is no other way for LE to know a transaction even occurred otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't car as I don't sell my firearms.
> IMO anyone who sell a gun to someone they do not know and doesn't broker the deal through an FFL dealer is a fucking idiot.
> 
> The thing is private transfers are a minuscule part of the gun trade and most are gifts and inheritances.
> 
> The average piece of shit thug on the street doesn't buy his guns from a guy he doesn't know.  Usually he gets a family member or friend to make a straw purchase or he gets them from a different piece of shit he already knows
Click to expand...


That's the point. Without requiring a check, anyone can buy anything and resell to anyone without any record of a transaction. Even if I sell a gun to a guy and go through a dealer, there's no control over who he could then sell it to. Universal checks should not be a problem for those who are honest. I would bet that quite a few of those opposed make some nice cash buying and selling.


----------



## westwall

velvtacheeze said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> If guns are needed for self protection, then from whom was Stephen Paddock protecting himself.?  Was he in danger from innocent concert goers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are fun. They are used as a hobby. Others use them to put food on the table, and some like me, have used them in self defense
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question?  Who was threatening Stephen Paddock?  If guns are for self defense, who was he defending himself from?
Click to expand...






Your brain isn't working.  Paddock was a progressive scumbag.  He felt he was above the law and wanted to punish all of those evil trump voters.  The gun Rights we enjoy aren't for scumbags like him.  They are for the reasonable people.


----------



## boedicca

Brain357 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only an ignorant moonbat would post such bilge. Shootings take place all over the world. The U.S. is a large country, so there are more, but less fatalities when adjusted by population than some other countries.  I'll also note that there are government around the world that kill far more of their OWN CITIZENS every year than the total killed by fire arms in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 152363
> 
> 
> If You Look at This Chart of Top 10 Nations in the World for Mass Shootings - One Thing Jumps Out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are rare everywhere else.  And ours keep getting worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Ours are staying the same, but they are getting worse everywhere else because they already have the anti gun laws you want, they just can't seem to enforce them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange this is the worst one ever.  You call that staying the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst shooting, but not the worst mass murder.  That bit of history belongs to a little shit who burned 80+ people to death in New York with a gallon of gasoline.  Want to outlaw that too?  That's the problem you have, you want to ban everything but the only people who follow bans are the legal people.  The criminals laugh at you dipshits and say "thanks for making our crimes easier!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the most guns.  Lax gun laws.  And mass shootings regularly.  Last week a church.  Week before that a football party.  Our police are killed weekly.   These things don't happen regularly with gun control.
Click to expand...



Yes they do.  People are murdered by Bad People all over the world every day, even in places with gun control.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Geaux4it said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The common thread throughout this thread from the con side is that cons want to ban gun ownership by the left.
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> where the shooting occurred
> 
> in a gun free zone
> 
> 
> 
> Uh no. That is where the bullets landed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Casinos are fun free zones
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


exactly


----------



## OldLady

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you dopes can't even string two consecutive sentences together with any degree of competence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't recognize a well constructed sentence even if it slapped you on the ass and called you Judy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judy?  LOL.  But Hutch is literate.  That's foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Paddock could be a pink pussy hat wearing anti Trump asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nahh, Pink hat-wearer's nose is too wide. Facial structure is same, nose is too wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ol' Flash is full of shit today.  Never did give me a link on his claim that ANTIFA was taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> I posted the message from the Melbourne ANTIFA.  You didn't pay attention.  We know the asshole lived in Florida so that establishes some degree of credibility.  I don't know if it is true or the reports from ISIS are true.  We will find out soon.  If he is a Left Wing asshole like that hateful Negro that shot up the church last week or the anti Trump piece of shit that shot up the Congressmen then expect it to be covered up by the Liberal media.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152378
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that guy was as ANTIFA as I am the Queen of Sheba.  Isn't Melbourne in Australia?  What in hell has Florida got to do with anything?


----------



## westwall

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> in what state is it legal for a private seller to sell to felons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could they know without a background check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if they know or not.  it is ILLEGAL to sell guns to people who are not eligible to buy them which puts the responsibility of knowing who the gun is sold to on the seller.
> 
> So if you want to stay within the law on private sales you broker them through an FFL dealer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of making that mandatory then? There is no other way for LE to know a transaction even occurred otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't car as I don't sell my firearms.
> IMO anyone who sell a gun to someone they do not know and doesn't broker the deal through an FFL dealer is a fucking idiot.
> 
> The thing is private transfers are a minuscule part of the gun trade and most are gifts and inheritances.
> 
> The average piece of shit thug on the street doesn't buy his guns from a guy he doesn't know.  Usually he gets a family member or friend to make a straw purchase or he gets them from a different piece of shit he already knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the point. Without requiring a check, anyone can buy anything and resell to anyone without any record of a transaction. Even if I sell a gun to a guy and go through a dealer, there's no control over who he could then sell it to. Universal checks should not be a problem for those who are honest. I would bet that quite a few of those opposed make some nice cash buying and selling.
Click to expand...






How many background checks did the Paris shooters undergo?


----------



## MarkDuffy

velvtacheeze said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> If guns are needed for self protection, then from whom was Stephen Paddock protecting himself.?  Was he in danger from innocent concert goers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are fun. They are used as a hobby. Others use them to put food on the table, and some like me, have used them in self defense
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question?  Who was threatening Stephen Paddock?  If guns are for self defense, who was he defending himself from?
Click to expand...

He had obviously noted a Muslim at the concert and was trying to protect America from terrorism


----------



## bodecea

Skull Pilot said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
Click to expand...

Exactly why we shouldn't care about this event.


----------



## koshergrl

MarkDuffy said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> If guns are needed for self protection, then from whom was Stephen Paddock protecting himself.?  Was he in danger from innocent concert goers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are fun. They are used as a hobby. Others use them to put food on the table, and some like me, have used them in self defense
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question?  Who was threatening Stephen Paddock?  If guns are for self defense, who was he defending himself from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had obviously noted a Muslim at the concert and was trying to protect America from terrorism
Click to expand...

No, he was targeting Christians and Trump supporters.


----------



## Flash

Eloy said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> Follow the money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the foreign countries where the money flowed into Crooked Hillary's money laundering foundation or the massive contributions by the Wall Street banks and environmental wackos?  Is that money we need to follow?
> 
> Most of the money the NRA collects comes from individual membership and fees for training.
> 
> Besides it is a good thing if the NRA supports firearms manufacturing in the US.  Only a stupid anti gun nut Moon Bat would find fault with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't kid yourself and quit trying to kid members of *USMessageBoard*:
> "The NRA’s so-called “corporate partners” in the gun industry are the nation’s top-selling manufacturers of firearms and accessories. One of the companies that has donated a million dollars or more to the NRA is Remington Outdoor Company (formerly Freedom Group), manufacturer of the Bushmaster assault rifle used at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Connecticut. Other top donors to the NRA include gunmakers Smith & Wesson, Beretta USA, Springfield Armory, and Sturm, Ruger & Co; as well as accessories vendors MidwayUSA and Brownells."
> http://www.vpc.org/studies/bloodmoney2.pdf
Click to expand...



Of course they have corporate sponsors.  Nothing wrong with that.  In fact that is a good thing. However, their strength comes from the 6+ million members.  I am glad to give them money to help protect the basic Constitutional rights that you asshole Moon Bats would like to take away.

I know you Moon Bats hate corporations (unless they contribute to Democrats) but the NRA is a grassroots Constitutional Rights lobbing organization.  God bless them.

You hateful uneducated Moon Bats can try to make them out to be villains all you want but they protect our Constitutional Rights and if you had a brain you should get down on your knees and thank god for that.  They are also the world's largest gun safety organization and that is a very good thing.


----------



## velvtacheeze

boedicca said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I hope we all can agree on
> 
> Mandalay Bay gots some splainin to do, Lucy
> 
> How in the hell such a huge arsenal got to the top floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had to go through a metal detector to check into any hotel in the U.S.  It's not the hotel's fault, although I'm sure some slimey lawyer will try to flog up a class action suit to pick some deep pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the gun lobby would fight that; gun free zones kill people, doncha know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gun free zones make law-abiding citizens into sitting ducks, doncha know.
Click to expand...




So the concert goers should have all been armed and shooting back at a hotel building?  LOL  You wingnuts are a real piece of work. .


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only an ignorant moonbat would post such bilge. Shootings take place all over the world. The U.S. is a large country, so there are more, but less fatalities when adjusted by population than some other countries.  I'll also note that there are government around the world that kill far more of their OWN CITIZENS every year than the total killed by fire arms in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 152363
> 
> 
> If You Look at This Chart of Top 10 Nations in the World for Mass Shootings - One Thing Jumps Out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are rare everywhere else.  And ours keep getting worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Ours are staying the same, but they are getting worse everywhere else because they already have the anti gun laws you want, they just can't seem to enforce them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange this is the worst one ever.  You call that staying the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst shooting, but not the worst mass murder.  That bit of history belongs to a little shit who burned 80+ people to death in New York with a gallon of gasoline.  Want to outlaw that too?  That's the problem you have, you want to ban everything but the only people who follow bans are the legal people.  The criminals laugh at you dipshits and say "thanks for making our crimes easier!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Brown wants to outlaw gas in CA - he's pushing to forbid all gas and diesel powered vehicles by 2040!
Click to expand...

He does?    Good luck with that.....


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is useful information
> 
> Next time someone wants to kill a movie theater full of people, a classroom full of first graders or thousands of concert goers in Vegas....You should let them know that a hammer is the weapon of choice
Click to expand...


Oh I see only people who get killed in a mass shooting count it doesn't matter that mass shootings account for 1% of all murders.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I checked I didn't have to have my fingerprints on file with the state cops in order to get my drivers license as I had to for my carry permit.
Click to expand...


I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.


----------



## OldLady

Skull Pilot said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then we shouldn't let people buy guns that can be easily modified to full auto.  Or that were originally designed as battlefield weapons.
> 
> This seems pretty simple, except for the nutters who are compensating for their 'shortcomings'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
Click to expand...

Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.


----------



## westwall

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I checked I didn't have to have my fingerprints on file with the state cops in order to get my drivers license as I had to for my carry permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
Click to expand...






Nope, but you don't need to have your fingerprints on file with the authorities either.  You do for a CCW.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> in what state is it legal for a private seller to sell to felons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could they know without a background check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if they know or not.  it is ILLEGAL to sell guns to people who are not eligible to buy them which puts the responsibility of knowing who the gun is sold to on the seller.
> 
> So if you want to stay within the law on private sales you broker them through an FFL dealer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of making that mandatory then? There is no other way for LE to know a transaction even occurred otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't car as I don't sell my firearms.
> IMO anyone who sell a gun to someone they do not know and doesn't broker the deal through an FFL dealer is a fucking idiot.
> 
> The thing is private transfers are a minuscule part of the gun trade and most are gifts and inheritances.
> 
> The average piece of shit thug on the street doesn't buy his guns from a guy he doesn't know.  Usually he gets a family member or friend to make a straw purchase or he gets them from a different piece of shit he already knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the point. Without requiring a check, anyone can buy anything and resell to anyone without any record of a transaction. Even if I sell a gun to a guy and go through a dealer, there's no control over who he could then sell it to. Universal checks should not be a problem for those who are honest. I would bet that quite a few of those opposed make some nice cash buying and selling.
Click to expand...


And how is requiring a check going to stop the straw purchases or any purchase by a piece of shit criminal from another piece of shit criminal?


----------



## westwall

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
Click to expand...







A gallon of gasoline killed more people in New York.  Look it up.


----------



## Skull Pilot

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
Click to expand...


So only people who get killed in mass shootings count even though mass shootings result in 1% of all murders annually?


----------



## Geaux4it

velvtacheeze said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> If guns are needed for self protection, then from whom was Stephen Paddock protecting himself.?  Was he in danger from innocent concert goers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are fun. They are used as a hobby. Others use them to put food on the table, and some like me, have used them in self defense
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question?  Who was threatening Stephen Paddock?  If guns are for self defense, who was he defending himself from?
Click to expand...


I pointed out not all gun owners put self defense as the #1 reason they have them.

-Geaux


----------



## MarkDuffy

koshergrl said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> If guns are needed for self protection, then from whom was Stephen Paddock protecting himself.?  Was he in danger from innocent concert goers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sad, twisted reasoning.
> 
> The question is..and we all know the answer...if an armed civilian had been walking by his room and heard gunfire, how many fewer people would be dead now?
Click to expand...

You mean there wasn't one?

Next!


----------



## OldLady

westwall said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> If guns are needed for self protection, then from whom was Stephen Paddock protecting himself.?  Was he in danger from innocent concert goers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are fun. They are used as a hobby. Others use them to put food on the table, and some like me, have used them in self defense
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question?  Who was threatening Stephen Paddock?  If guns are for self defense, who was he defending himself from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your brain isn't working.  Paddock was a progressive scumbag.  He felt he was above the law and wanted to punish all of those evil trump voters.  The gun Rights we enjoy aren't for scumbags like him.  They are for the reasonable people.
Click to expand...

You have no right to be calling that monster a progressive.  You know absolutely nothing about his politics or his motivation.  That is just too much bullshit, from a mod no less.  I'd expect it from some of the mindless bots here but you are not supposed to fling loose shit.


----------



## Skull Pilot

bodecea said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly why we shouldn't care about this event.
Click to expand...


Care all you want just realize that the average everyday law abiding gun owner is not responsible for it.


----------



## MarkDuffy

bodecea said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, the shooter was at least 200m away on the 32nd floor. Well out of range for even the police on the ground. Do you really want 100 people shooting willy nilly at the hotel from the ground?  What about the other guests in the hotel?
> 
> You should really think before you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think every gun user is going to turn and open fire on a building?
> 
> If you do not have a clear shot you do not fire.
> 
> I swear to god you should think before posting because your ignorance is showing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "defend themselves" mean then?
> Who are the designated defenders?
> No one should return fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  If you have a good target, and are capable of returning fire accurately, and under control, then yes, a return of fire is totally appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was there a good target?   Were they capable of returning fire accurately?
Click to expand...

Doncha know, all our gunnut posters are amazing crack shots?


----------



## Geaux4it

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I checked I didn't have to have my fingerprints on file with the state cops in order to get my drivers license as I had to for my carry permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
Click to expand...


You should not make comments about firearms. Your ignorance degrades the conversation

-Geaux


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I checked I didn't have to have my fingerprints on file with the state cops in order to get my drivers license as I had to for my carry permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
Click to expand...


I have to show my CCW permit every time I buy any weapon in my state even when I buy ammo.  The Permit is scanned and there is a record of every purchase


----------



## Geaux4it

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
Click to expand...


Not your call on what I need or want

-Geaux


----------



## Hutch Starskey

westwall said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could they know without a background check?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if they know or not.  it is ILLEGAL to sell guns to people who are not eligible to buy them which puts the responsibility of knowing who the gun is sold to on the seller.
> 
> So if you want to stay within the law on private sales you broker them through an FFL dealer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of making that mandatory then? There is no other way for LE to know a transaction even occurred otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't car as I don't sell my firearms.
> IMO anyone who sell a gun to someone they do not know and doesn't broker the deal through an FFL dealer is a fucking idiot.
> 
> The thing is private transfers are a minuscule part of the gun trade and most are gifts and inheritances.
> 
> The average piece of shit thug on the street doesn't buy his guns from a guy he doesn't know.  Usually he gets a family member or friend to make a straw purchase or he gets them from a different piece of shit he already knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the point. Without requiring a check, anyone can buy anything and resell to anyone without any record of a transaction. Even if I sell a gun to a guy and go through a dealer, there's no control over who he could then sell it to. Universal checks should not be a problem for those who are honest. I would bet that quite a few of those opposed make some nice cash buying and selling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many background checks did the Paris shooters undergo?
Click to expand...


How much do you make annually flipping guns?


----------



## MindWars

Dalia said:


> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino




*The Las Vegas shooter didn’t commit suicide as the mainstream media is reporting, but was killed by a FBI hostage rescue team who also found Antifa literature in his hotel room, according to a source linked to the team.*

The FBI team took the suspect out after he opened fired on them, according to the source, and afterwards the team found photos taken in the Middle East of a woman linked to the suspect, 64-year-old Stephen Paddock.

ISIS recently took responsibility for the mass shooting, and the AP even admitted ISIS doesn’t take responsibility unless it’s at least loosely associated with the attack:............................






FBI Source: Vegas Shooter Found with Antifa Literature, Photos Taken in Middle East


And yes many things are speculation at the moment.


----------



## velvtacheeze

Geaux4it said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> If guns are needed for self protection, then from whom was Stephen Paddock protecting himself.?  Was he in danger from innocent concert goers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are fun. They are used as a hobby. Others use them to put food on the table, and some like me, have used them in self defense
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question?  Who was threatening Stephen Paddock?  If guns are for self defense, who was he defending himself from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pointed out not all gun owners put self defense as the #1 reason they have them.
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Paddock had them in order to kill as many innocent people as possible, and the NRA and GOP enabled him in doing so.


----------



## MarkDuffy

velvtacheeze said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I hope we all can agree on
> 
> Mandalay Bay gots some splainin to do, Lucy
> 
> How in the hell such a huge arsenal got to the top floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had to go through a metal detector to check into any hotel in the U.S.  It's not the hotel's fault, although I'm sure some slimey lawyer will try to flog up a class action suit to pick some deep pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the gun lobby would fight that; gun free zones kill people, doncha know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gun free zones make law-abiding citizens into sitting ducks, doncha know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the concert goers should have all been armed and shooting back at a hotel building?  LOL  You wingnuts are a real piece of work. .
Click to expand...

and the hotel gunnuts should be put in jail for not stopping the terrorist this time either


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I checked I didn't have to have my fingerprints on file with the state cops in order to get my drivers license as I had to for my carry permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to show my CCW permit every time I buy any weapon in my state even when I buy ammo.  The Permit is scanned and there is a record of every purchase
Click to expand...


That's great. That should be the case for everyone. It's really the only way to trace the movement of guns.


----------



## velvtacheeze

MindWars said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Las Vegas shooter didn’t commit suicide as the mainstream media is reporting, but was killed by a FBI hostage rescue team who also found Antifa literature in his hotel room, according to a source linked to the team.*
> 
> The FBI team took the suspect out after he opened fired on them, according to the source, and afterwards the team found photos taken in the Middle East of a woman linked to the suspect, 64-year-old Stephen Paddock.
> 
> ISIS recently took responsibility for the mass shooting, and the AP even admitted ISIS doesn’t take responsibility unless it’s at least loosely associated with the attack:............................
> 
> View attachment 152386
> 
> 
> FBI Source: Vegas Shooter Found with Antifa Literature, Photos Taken in Middle East
> 
> 
> And yes many things are speculation at the moment.
Click to expand...



Ha! . You're going to need a less laughable source than Alex Jones.


----------



## bodecea

MindWars said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Las Vegas shooter didn’t commit suicide as the mainstream media is reporting, but was killed by a FBI hostage rescue team who also found Antifa literature in his hotel room, according to a source linked to the team.*
> 
> The FBI team took the suspect out after he opened fired on them, according to the source, and afterwards the team found photos taken in the Middle East of a woman linked to the suspect, 64-year-old Stephen Paddock.
> 
> ISIS recently took responsibility for the mass shooting, and the AP even admitted ISIS doesn’t take responsibility unless it’s at least loosely associated with the attack:............................
> 
> View attachment 152386
> 
> 
> FBI Source: Vegas Shooter Found with Antifa Literature, Photos Taken in Middle East
> 
> 
> And yes many things are speculation at the moment.
Click to expand...

More Infowars crap.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

westwall said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I checked I didn't have to have my fingerprints on file with the state cops in order to get my drivers license as I had to for my carry permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but you don't need to have your fingerprints on file with the authorities either.  You do for a CCW.
Click to expand...


As it should be. Are you suggesting background checks for car registration?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I checked I didn't have to have my fingerprints on file with the state cops in order to get my drivers license as I had to for my carry permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to show my CCW permit every time I buy any weapon in my state even when I buy ammo.  The Permit is scanned and there is a record of every purchase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's great. That should be the case for everyone. It's really the only way to trace the movement of guns.
Click to expand...


It really is no one's business how many guns or what guns I own.  All that needs to be proven is that I am legally eligible to buy a gun at the time of sale.


----------



## OldLady

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So only people who get killed in mass shootings count even though mass shootings result in 1% of all murders annually?
Click to expand...

Skull, without automatic and semiautomatic weapons in the hands of any and every Tom Dick and Harry in this country, there would not be mass shootings.  Yes there could be bombings or whatever incident Westwall keeps referring to with his gallon of gasoline.  They would be far fewer and far between, which is the point.  Damage control.  Nothing will stop all killing but it would stop a LOT in this country.  And yes, the people who get killed in mass shootings, doing nothing but going about their business, do count.  You bet your ass they do.


----------



## Geaux4it

velvtacheeze said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> If guns are needed for self protection, then from whom was Stephen Paddock protecting himself.?  Was he in danger from innocent concert goers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are fun. They are used as a hobby. Others use them to put food on the table, and some like me, have used them in self defense
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question?  Who was threatening Stephen Paddock?  If guns are for self defense, who was he defending himself from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pointed out not all gun owners put self defense as the #1 reason they have them.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paddock had them in order to kill as many innocent people as possible, and the NRA and GOP enabled him in doing so.
Click to expand...


No, leftist propaganda did. 

-Geaux


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I checked I didn't have to have my fingerprints on file with the state cops in order to get my drivers license as I had to for my carry permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but you don't need to have your fingerprints on file with the authorities either.  You do for a CCW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As it should be. Are you suggesting background checks for car registration?
Click to expand...


The thing is you don't have a right to drive a car on public property where you do have the right to own firearms

there is a difference


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could they know without a background check?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if they know or not.  it is ILLEGAL to sell guns to people who are not eligible to buy them which puts the responsibility of knowing who the gun is sold to on the seller.
> 
> So if you want to stay within the law on private sales you broker them through an FFL dealer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of making that mandatory then? There is no other way for LE to know a transaction even occurred otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't car as I don't sell my firearms.
> IMO anyone who sell a gun to someone they do not know and doesn't broker the deal through an FFL dealer is a fucking idiot.
> 
> The thing is private transfers are a minuscule part of the gun trade and most are gifts and inheritances.
> 
> The average piece of shit thug on the street doesn't buy his guns from a guy he doesn't know.  Usually he gets a family member or friend to make a straw purchase or he gets them from a different piece of shit he already knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the point. Without requiring a check, anyone can buy anything and resell to anyone without any record of a transaction. Even if I sell a gun to a guy and go through a dealer, there's no control over who he could then sell it to. Universal checks should not be a problem for those who are honest. I would bet that quite a few of those opposed make some nice cash buying and selling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how is requiring a check going to stop the straw purchases or any purchase by a piece of shit criminal from another piece of shit criminal?
Click to expand...


You're right. Loopholes shouldn't be closed in any way.


----------



## Skull Pilot

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> 
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So only people who get killed in mass shootings count even though mass shootings result in 1% of all murders annually?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skull, without automatic and semiautomatic weapons in the hands of any and every Tom Dick and Harry in this country, there would not be mass shootings.  Yes there could be bombings or whatever incident Westwall keeps referring to with his gallon of gasoline.  They would be far fewer and far between, which is the point.  Damage control.  Nothing will stop all killing but it would stop a LOT in this country.  And yes, the people who get killed in mass shootings, doing nothing but going about their business, do count.  You bet your ass they do.
Click to expand...


Automatic weapons are very scarce in the general public.
Semiautomatic weapons have been around since the 1860's 

It's not the guns that are the problem.


----------



## OldLady

Geaux4it said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not your call on what I need or want
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Well, it should be my call.  Your stance like so many millions of others is entirely selfish.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OldLady said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> If guns are needed for self protection, then from whom was Stephen Paddock protecting himself.?  Was he in danger from innocent concert goers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are fun. They are used as a hobby. Others use them to put food on the table, and some like me, have used them in self defense
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question?  Who was threatening Stephen Paddock?  If guns are for self defense, who was he defending himself from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your brain isn't working.  Paddock was a progressive scumbag.  He felt he was above the law and wanted to punish all of those evil trump voters.  The gun Rights we enjoy aren't for scumbags like him.  They are for the reasonable people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no right to be calling that monster a progressive.  You know absolutely nothing about his politics or his motivation.  That is just too much bullshit, from a mod no less.  I'd expect it from some of the mindless bots here but you are not supposed to fling loose shit.
Click to expand...


He doesn't  have very good judgement.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if they know or not.  it is ILLEGAL to sell guns to people who are not eligible to buy them which puts the responsibility of knowing who the gun is sold to on the seller.
> 
> So if you want to stay within the law on private sales you broker them through an FFL dealer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of making that mandatory then? There is no other way for LE to know a transaction even occurred otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't car as I don't sell my firearms.
> IMO anyone who sell a gun to someone they do not know and doesn't broker the deal through an FFL dealer is a fucking idiot.
> 
> The thing is private transfers are a minuscule part of the gun trade and most are gifts and inheritances.
> 
> The average piece of shit thug on the street doesn't buy his guns from a guy he doesn't know.  Usually he gets a family member or friend to make a straw purchase or he gets them from a different piece of shit he already knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the point. Without requiring a check, anyone can buy anything and resell to anyone without any record of a transaction. Even if I sell a gun to a guy and go through a dealer, there's no control over who he could then sell it to. Universal checks should not be a problem for those who are honest. I would bet that quite a few of those opposed make some nice cash buying and selling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how is requiring a check going to stop the straw purchases or any purchase by a piece of shit criminal from another piece of shit criminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. Loopholes shouldn't be closed in any way.
Click to expand...


so you can't answer the question then.

The only way to target gun crime is to target the actual pieces of shit committing the crimes and put them the fuck away for an extremely long time.


----------



## OldLady

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So only people who get killed in mass shootings count even though mass shootings result in 1% of all murders annually?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skull, without automatic and semiautomatic weapons in the hands of any and every Tom Dick and Harry in this country, there would not be mass shootings.  Yes there could be bombings or whatever incident Westwall keeps referring to with his gallon of gasoline.  They would be far fewer and far between, which is the point.  Damage control.  Nothing will stop all killing but it would stop a LOT in this country.  And yes, the people who get killed in mass shootings, doing nothing but going about their business, do count.  You bet your ass they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are very scarce in the general public.
> Semiautomatic weapons have been around since the 1860's
> 
> It's not the guns that are the problem.
Click to expand...

LOL.  Semi's that can easily be converted to automatic fire and the INSTRUCTIONS to do so on the internet for all to learn are definitely the problem.  Without a gun, no one would be shot.


----------



## Skull Pilot

OldLady said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> 
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not your call on what I need or want
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it should be my call.  Your stance like so many millions of others is entirely selfish.
Click to expand...


Not selfish at all since my guns pose absolutely no threat to the public Because I pose absolutely no threat to the public.

There is no reason for my ownership of firearms to be restricted because some piece of shit uses a gun to kill someone.


----------



## Skull Pilot

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> 
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So only people who get killed in mass shootings count even though mass shootings result in 1% of all murders annually?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skull, without automatic and semiautomatic weapons in the hands of any and every Tom Dick and Harry in this country, there would not be mass shootings.  Yes there could be bombings or whatever incident Westwall keeps referring to with his gallon of gasoline.  They would be far fewer and far between, which is the point.  Damage control.  Nothing will stop all killing but it would stop a LOT in this country.  And yes, the people who get killed in mass shootings, doing nothing but going about their business, do count.  You bet your ass they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are very scarce in the general public.
> Semiautomatic weapons have been around since the 1860's
> 
> It's not the guns that are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  Semi's that can easily be converted to automatic fire and the INSTRUCTIONS to do so on the internet for all to learn are definitely the problem.  Without a gun, no one would be shot.
Click to expand...


It's not as easy as you think.  If it was there would be a shit ton more of them on the streets.

and a person doesn't need a gun to commit murder


----------



## OldLady

Hutch Starskey said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> If guns are needed for self protection, then from whom was Stephen Paddock protecting himself.?  Was he in danger from innocent concert goers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are fun. They are used as a hobby. Others use them to put food on the table, and some like me, have used them in self defense
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question?  Who was threatening Stephen Paddock?  If guns are for self defense, who was he defending himself from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your brain isn't working.  Paddock was a progressive scumbag.  He felt he was above the law and wanted to punish all of those evil trump voters.  The gun Rights we enjoy aren't for scumbags like him.  They are for the reasonable people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no right to be calling that monster a progressive.  You know absolutely nothing about his politics or his motivation.  That is just too much bullshit, from a mod no less.  I'd expect it from some of the mindless bots here but you are not supposed to fling loose shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't  have very good judgement.
Click to expand...

Just doesn't seem right to start calling someone a progressive or a Democrat or a liberal just because they're a monster.  Not without a single crumb of evidence to support it.  Unless I've missed something REAL--not the photoshopped U-Tube vids of him in a crowd wearing a pink vagina hat which aren't even him.


----------



## OldLady

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So only people who get killed in mass shootings count even though mass shootings result in 1% of all murders annually?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skull, without automatic and semiautomatic weapons in the hands of any and every Tom Dick and Harry in this country, there would not be mass shootings.  Yes there could be bombings or whatever incident Westwall keeps referring to with his gallon of gasoline.  They would be far fewer and far between, which is the point.  Damage control.  Nothing will stop all killing but it would stop a LOT in this country.  And yes, the people who get killed in mass shootings, doing nothing but going about their business, do count.  You bet your ass they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are very scarce in the general public.
> Semiautomatic weapons have been around since the 1860's
> 
> It's not the guns that are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  Semi's that can easily be converted to automatic fire and the INSTRUCTIONS to do so on the internet for all to learn are definitely the problem.  Without a gun, no one would be shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think.  If it was there would be a shit ton more of them on the streets.
> 
> and a person doesn't need a gun to commit murder
Click to expand...

Well, that's a relief.
No, that's true, but I already responded to that.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked I didn't have to have my fingerprints on file with the state cops in order to get my drivers license as I had to for my carry permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to show my CCW permit every time I buy any weapon in my state even when I buy ammo.  The Permit is scanned and there is a record of every purchase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's great. That should be the case for everyone. It's really the only way to trace the movement of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is no one's business how many guns or what guns I own.  All that needs to be proven is that I am legally eligible to buy a gun at the time of sale.
Click to expand...


What's stopping you from selling any or all of them to a guy who then sells them on to criminals? How could LE even know the transaction occurred?
You don't  see this as a problem?


----------



## Brain357

koshergrl said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, very outdated....guns should be banned completly. Results? less mass shootings, and shootings all together. Proof? most countries have that in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And libs are constantly telling us, "we don't want to take you guns, why don't you believe us"?
> 
> 
> *HEY LEFTIES, THIS IS WHY!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go out there visit other countries , ask around if they have gun deaths and mass shootings. You'll be surprised that there is a civilized peaceful world out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up.
> Norway killings: The laughing gunman who shot 85 young victims, one by one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happened once years ago.  How about since and before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The terrorists in Europe use bombs, mostly.
> 
> "...From January to July this year, 143 people died in the region, according to the BBC, citing research from the University of Maryland’s global terrorism database.
> 
> "The last time the number was higher was in 2004, when the Madrid train bombings claimed 191 victims."
> Terror deaths in Western Europe in 2016 highest in over a decade: report
Click to expand...


We don't need terrorists for much bigger numbers than all of Western Europe?


----------



## Geaux4it

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> 
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So only people who get killed in mass shootings count even though mass shootings result in 1% of all murders annually?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skull, without automatic and semiautomatic weapons in the hands of any and every Tom Dick and Harry in this country, there would not be mass shootings.  Yes there could be bombings or whatever incident Westwall keeps referring to with his gallon of gasoline.  They would be far fewer and far between, which is the point.  Damage control.  Nothing will stop all killing but it would stop a LOT in this country.  And yes, the people who get killed in mass shootings, doing nothing but going about their business, do count.  You bet your ass they do.
Click to expand...




OldLady said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> 
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not your call on what I need or want
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it should be my call.  Your stance like so many millions of others is entirely selfish.
Click to expand...


Not really. 

Its my right

-Geaux


----------



## Moonglow

*Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino*

*Damn those Muslims!!!*


----------



## OldLady

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not your call on what I need or want
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it should be my call.  Your stance like so many millions of others is entirely selfish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not selfish at all since my guns pose absolutely no threat to the public Because I pose absolutely no threat to the public.
> 
> There is no reason for my ownership of firearms to be restricted because some piece of shit uses a gun to kill someone.
Click to expand...

I'm sure you're not a threat to the public.  However, in order to restrict firearms from being in the hands of someone who is a threat (and I'm not just talking mass murder, but DV killings, gang killings, etc.) the rights of all need reasonable restriction.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked I didn't have to have my fingerprints on file with the state cops in order to get my drivers license as I had to for my carry permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but you don't need to have your fingerprints on file with the authorities either.  You do for a CCW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As it should be. Are you suggesting background checks for car registration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is you don't have a right to drive a car on public property where you do have the right to own firearms
> 
> there is a difference
Click to expand...


The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked I didn't have to have my fingerprints on file with the state cops in order to get my drivers license as I had to for my carry permit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to show my CCW permit every time I buy any weapon in my state even when I buy ammo.  The Permit is scanned and there is a record of every purchase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's great. That should be the case for everyone. It's really the only way to trace the movement of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is no one's business how many guns or what guns I own.  All that needs to be proven is that I am legally eligible to buy a gun at the time of sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stopping you from selling any or all of them to a guy who then sells them on to criminals? How could LE even know the transaction occurred?
> You don't  see this as a problem?
Click to expand...

It is illegal to sell a gun to anyone not eligible to buy a gun.
That's what stops me but that doesn't stop a piece of shit criminal from doing it does it?

Laws only stop law abiding people from doing something.

What stops piece of shit criminals?  LONG HARSH PRISON TIME WITH NO PAROLE.


----------



## Geaux4it

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> 
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not your call on what I need or want
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it should be my call.  Your stance like so many millions of others is entirely selfish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not selfish at all since my guns pose absolutely no threat to the public Because I pose absolutely no threat to the public.
> 
> There is no reason for my ownership of firearms to be restricted because some piece of shit uses a gun to kill someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're not a threat to the public.  However, in order to restrict firearms from being in the hands of someone who is a threat (and I'm not just talking mass murder, but DV killings, gang killings, etc.) the rights of all need reasonable restriction.
Click to expand...


Thats just it

There's nothing reasonable

-Geaux


----------



## OldLady

Moonglow said:


> *Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino*
> 
> *Damn those Muslims!!!*


'Mornin, Moon.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked I didn't have to have my fingerprints on file with the state cops in order to get my drivers license as I had to for my carry permit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but you don't need to have your fingerprints on file with the authorities either.  You do for a CCW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As it should be. Are you suggesting background checks for car registration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is you don't have a right to drive a car on public property where you do have the right to own firearms
> 
> there is a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.
Click to expand...


I think we have enough regulation we just have to start enforcing it with a iron fist


----------



## deanrd

59 dead
515 injured


----------



## Geaux4it

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked I didn't have to have my fingerprints on file with the state cops in order to get my drivers license as I had to for my carry permit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but you don't need to have your fingerprints on file with the authorities either.  You do for a CCW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As it should be. Are you suggesting background checks for car registration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is you don't have a right to drive a car on public property where you do have the right to own firearms
> 
> there is a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.
Click to expand...


No there's not

-Geaux


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino*
> 
> *Damn those Muslims!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 'Mornin, Moon.
Click to expand...

Howdy, how's life beating you down today?


----------



## Moonglow

deanrd said:


> 59 dead
> 515 injured


Whites do excel in everything they aspire to...


----------



## Skull Pilot

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> 
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not your call on what I need or want
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it should be my call.  Your stance like so many millions of others is entirely selfish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not selfish at all since my guns pose absolutely no threat to the public Because I pose absolutely no threat to the public.
> 
> There is no reason for my ownership of firearms to be restricted because some piece of shit uses a gun to kill someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're not a threat to the public.  However, in order to restrict firearms from being in the hands of someone who is a threat (and I'm not just talking mass murder, but DV killings, gang killings, etc.) the rights of all need reasonable restriction.
Click to expand...

We already have reasonable restriction.

Convicted felons can't buy guns, the adjudicated mentally ill can't buy guns.

People with no criminal record need not be restricted.


----------



## Moonglow

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to show my CCW permit every time I buy any weapon in my state even when I buy ammo.  The Permit is scanned and there is a record of every purchase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's great. That should be the case for everyone. It's really the only way to trace the movement of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is no one's business how many guns or what guns I own.  All that needs to be proven is that I am legally eligible to buy a gun at the time of sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stopping you from selling any or all of them to a guy who then sells them on to criminals? How could LE even know the transaction occurred?
> You don't  see this as a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is illegal to sell a gun to anyone not eligible to buy a gun.
> That's what stops me but that doesn't stop a piece of shit criminal from doing it does it?
> 
> Laws only stop law abiding people from doing something.
> 
> What stops piece of shit criminals?  LONG HARSH PRISON TIME WITH NO PAROLE.
Click to expand...


----------



## Brain357

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not your call on what I need or want
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it should be my call.  Your stance like so many millions of others is entirely selfish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not selfish at all since my guns pose absolutely no threat to the public Because I pose absolutely no threat to the public.
> 
> There is no reason for my ownership of firearms to be restricted because some piece of shit uses a gun to kill someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're not a threat to the public.  However, in order to restrict firearms from being in the hands of someone who is a threat (and I'm not just talking mass murder, but DV killings, gang killings, etc.) the rights of all need reasonable restriction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have reasonable restriction.
> 
> Convicted felons can't buy guns, the adjudicated mentally ill can't buy guns.
> 
> People with no criminal record need not be restricted.
Click to expand...


So people like the shooter?


----------



## Moonglow

There are no laws that will stop the madness..At all....The dangers of a free(?) society...Or at least a country which has a violent history that lives on today...Just no whey....


----------



## MindWars

velvtacheeze said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Las Vegas shooter didn’t commit suicide as the mainstream media is reporting, but was killed by a FBI hostage rescue team who also found Antifa literature in his hotel room, according to a source linked to the team.*
> 
> The FBI team took the suspect out after he opened fired on them, according to the source, and afterwards the team found photos taken in the Middle East of a woman linked to the suspect, 64-year-old Stephen Paddock.
> 
> ISIS recently took responsibility for the mass shooting, and the AP even admitted ISIS doesn’t take responsibility unless it’s at least loosely associated with the attack:............................
> 
> View attachment 152386
> 
> 
> FBI Source: Vegas Shooter Found with Antifa Literature, Photos Taken in Middle East
> 
> 
> And yes many things are speculation at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! . You're going to need a less laughable source than Alex Jones.
Click to expand...


From the mouth of another dumbass typical.

He's not the one pushing a.h.

Not indefinite yet but it is believed the man seen in this video is the las vegas shooter, Stephen Paddock, attending an anti-trump protest in Reno Nevada in August 2017.

AND THE LOSER WAS WEARING A PINK PUSSY HAT SPECIAL.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're in favor of making that mandatory then? There is no other way for LE to know a transaction even occurred otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't car as I don't sell my firearms.
> IMO anyone who sell a gun to someone they do not know and doesn't broker the deal through an FFL dealer is a fucking idiot.
> 
> The thing is private transfers are a minuscule part of the gun trade and most are gifts and inheritances.
> 
> The average piece of shit thug on the street doesn't buy his guns from a guy he doesn't know.  Usually he gets a family member or friend to make a straw purchase or he gets them from a different piece of shit he already knows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the point. Without requiring a check, anyone can buy anything and resell to anyone without any record of a transaction. Even if I sell a gun to a guy and go through a dealer, there's no control over who he could then sell it to. Universal checks should not be a problem for those who are honest. I would bet that quite a few of those opposed make some nice cash buying and selling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how is requiring a check going to stop the straw purchases or any purchase by a piece of shit criminal from another piece of shit criminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. Loopholes shouldn't be closed in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you can't answer the question then.
> 
> The only way to target gun crime is to target the actual pieces of shit committing the crimes and put them the fuck away for an extremely long time.
Click to expand...

The only way to target those pieces of shit is to register every weapon so their movements can be tracked. The registered owner is responsible for that gun. It can't change hands without transferring ownership.

As it is now. There is nothing to stop the free and undocumented movement of guns.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not your call on what I need or want
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it should be my call.  Your stance like so many millions of others is entirely selfish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not selfish at all since my guns pose absolutely no threat to the public Because I pose absolutely no threat to the public.
> 
> There is no reason for my ownership of firearms to be restricted because some piece of shit uses a gun to kill someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're not a threat to the public.  However, in order to restrict firearms from being in the hands of someone who is a threat (and I'm not just talking mass murder, but DV killings, gang killings, etc.) the rights of all need reasonable restriction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have reasonable restriction.
> 
> Convicted felons can't buy guns, the adjudicated mentally ill can't buy guns.
> 
> People with no criminal record need not be restricted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So people like the shooter?
Click to expand...


You can't restrict a person's right before he has committed a crime.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't car as I don't sell my firearms.
> IMO anyone who sell a gun to someone they do not know and doesn't broker the deal through an FFL dealer is a fucking idiot.
> 
> The thing is private transfers are a minuscule part of the gun trade and most are gifts and inheritances.
> 
> The average piece of shit thug on the street doesn't buy his guns from a guy he doesn't know.  Usually he gets a family member or friend to make a straw purchase or he gets them from a different piece of shit he already knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point. Without requiring a check, anyone can buy anything and resell to anyone without any record of a transaction. Even if I sell a gun to a guy and go through a dealer, there's no control over who he could then sell it to. Universal checks should not be a problem for those who are honest. I would bet that quite a few of those opposed make some nice cash buying and selling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how is requiring a check going to stop the straw purchases or any purchase by a piece of shit criminal from another piece of shit criminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. Loopholes shouldn't be closed in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you can't answer the question then.
> 
> The only way to target gun crime is to target the actual pieces of shit committing the crimes and put them the fuck away for an extremely long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way to target those pieces of shit is to register every weapon so their movements can be tracked. The registered owner is responsible for that gun. It can't change hands without transferring ownership.
> 
> As it is now. There is nothing to stop the free and undocumented movement of guns.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  There is no need for anyone to know if or what guns I own.  if I sell any gun (which I never plan on and have never done btw) I will follow all laws and only sell to a person who is legally eligible to buy a gun because that's what law abiding people do.

I am not and will never be responsible for what criminals do.

You get those pieces of shit off the streets with long mandatory sentences with no parole for any crime committed while in possession of a firearm to be served consecutively along with sentences for additional crimes


----------



## Geaux4it

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not your call on what I need or want
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it should be my call.  Your stance like so many millions of others is entirely selfish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not selfish at all since my guns pose absolutely no threat to the public Because I pose absolutely no threat to the public.
> 
> There is no reason for my ownership of firearms to be restricted because some piece of shit uses a gun to kill someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're not a threat to the public.  However, in order to restrict firearms from being in the hands of someone who is a threat (and I'm not just talking mass murder, but DV killings, gang killings, etc.) the rights of all need reasonable restriction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have reasonable restriction.
> 
> Convicted felons can't buy guns, the adjudicated mentally ill can't buy guns.
> 
> People with no criminal record need not be restricted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So people like the shooter?
Click to expand...


Well of course

These type of things are Acceptable Risk to live in America

-Geaux


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to show my CCW permit every time I buy any weapon in my state even when I buy ammo.  The Permit is scanned and there is a record of every purchase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's great. That should be the case for everyone. It's really the only way to trace the movement of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is no one's business how many guns or what guns I own.  All that needs to be proven is that I am legally eligible to buy a gun at the time of sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stopping you from selling any or all of them to a guy who then sells them on to criminals? How could LE even know the transaction occurred?
> You don't  see this as a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is illegal to sell a gun to anyone not eligible to buy a gun.
> That's what stops me but that doesn't stop a piece of shit criminal from doing it does it?
> 
> Laws only stop law abiding people from doing something.
> 
> What stops piece of shit criminals?  LONG HARSH PRISON TIME WITH NO PAROLE.
Click to expand...





Skull Pilot said:


> What stops piece of shit criminals? LONG HARSH PRISON TIME WITH NO PAROLE.



Obviously it doesn't.


----------



## Brain357

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it should be my call.  Your stance like so many millions of others is entirely selfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not selfish at all since my guns pose absolutely no threat to the public Because I pose absolutely no threat to the public.
> 
> There is no reason for my ownership of firearms to be restricted because some piece of shit uses a gun to kill someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're not a threat to the public.  However, in order to restrict firearms from being in the hands of someone who is a threat (and I'm not just talking mass murder, but DV killings, gang killings, etc.) the rights of all need reasonable restriction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have reasonable restriction.
> 
> Convicted felons can't buy guns, the adjudicated mentally ill can't buy guns.
> 
> People with no criminal record need not be restricted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So people like the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't restrict a person's right before he has committed a crime.
Click to expand...


You can restrict weapons.  Is being done now and there is no negative to it.  Just less dead.


----------



## Brain357

Geaux4it said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it should be my call.  Your stance like so many millions of others is entirely selfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not selfish at all since my guns pose absolutely no threat to the public Because I pose absolutely no threat to the public.
> 
> There is no reason for my ownership of firearms to be restricted because some piece of shit uses a gun to kill someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're not a threat to the public.  However, in order to restrict firearms from being in the hands of someone who is a threat (and I'm not just talking mass murder, but DV killings, gang killings, etc.) the rights of all need reasonable restriction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have reasonable restriction.
> 
> Convicted felons can't buy guns, the adjudicated mentally ill can't buy guns.
> 
> People with no criminal record need not be restricted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So people like the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well of course
> 
> These type of things are Acceptable Risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

I don't find mass shooting and cops dying regularly acceptable.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to show my CCW permit every time I buy any weapon in my state even when I buy ammo.  The Permit is scanned and there is a record of every purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's great. That should be the case for everyone. It's really the only way to trace the movement of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really is no one's business how many guns or what guns I own.  All that needs to be proven is that I am legally eligible to buy a gun at the time of sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stopping you from selling any or all of them to a guy who then sells them on to criminals? How could LE even know the transaction occurred?
> You don't  see this as a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is illegal to sell a gun to anyone not eligible to buy a gun.
> That's what stops me but that doesn't stop a piece of shit criminal from doing it does it?
> 
> Laws only stop law abiding people from doing something.
> 
> What stops piece of shit criminals?  LONG HARSH PRISON TIME WITH NO PAROLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What stops piece of shit criminals? LONG HARSH PRISON TIME WITH NO PAROLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously it doesn't.
Click to expand...


We don't sentence violent criminals to long mandatory sentences with no parole do we?


----------



## mudwhistle

MarkDuffy said:


> *Nevada has some of America’s loosest gun control laws*
> 
> Well, when it comes to gun laws, Nevada has some of the weakest controls in America — and yet none of that mattered when a bad guy with a gun decided to commit mass murder.
> 
> Nevada state law does not require residents to obtain a purchasing permit, register or license for either handguns or rifles and shotguns, according to the National Rifle Association's website. The NRA website also says that you don't need a permit in order to carry rifles and shotguns, although one is required in order to carry a handgun. Nevada also does not impose a mandatory waiting period before allowing residents to purchase a firearm, and the BBC reports that there is no magazine capacity limit for assault rifles.
> 
> In giving Nevada a "C-" on its gun laws, The Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence's scorecard found that in order to make its state safer, Nevada would need to repeal its "stand-your-ground" law, impose a waiting period on gun purchases, enact a gun violence protective order law, allow local governments to pass gun laws and regulate unsafe handguns.
> 
> If initial social media reports are correct that the alleged shooter, Steven Paddock, used a high-caliber automatic weapon for the mass shooting, that would draw attention to the 1994 Federal Assault Weapons Ban, which had made such weapons contraband but was allowed to expire in 2004. Those automatic assault weapons have remained legal ever since, despite efforts to renew the ban against them after the Newtown, Connecticut elementary school shooting in 2012.
> 
> Nevada has some of America's loosest gun control laws
> 
> The cons blame the gun free concert


Chicago has some of the strongest gun laws.

Other than trying to disarm Americans so they can't defend themselves, what's your point???


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but you don't need to have your fingerprints on file with the authorities either.  You do for a CCW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As it should be. Are you suggesting background checks for car registration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is you don't have a right to drive a car on public property where you do have the right to own firearms
> 
> there is a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we have enough regulation we just have to start enforcing it with a iron fist
Click to expand...


How does LE even know the crime has been committed let alone enforce It?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not selfish at all since my guns pose absolutely no threat to the public Because I pose absolutely no threat to the public.
> 
> There is no reason for my ownership of firearms to be restricted because some piece of shit uses a gun to kill someone.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you're not a threat to the public.  However, in order to restrict firearms from being in the hands of someone who is a threat (and I'm not just talking mass murder, but DV killings, gang killings, etc.) the rights of all need reasonable restriction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have reasonable restriction.
> 
> Convicted felons can't buy guns, the adjudicated mentally ill can't buy guns.
> 
> People with no criminal record need not be restricted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So people like the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't restrict a person's right before he has committed a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can restrict weapons.  Is being done now and there is no negative to it.  Just less dead.
Click to expand...


The only real restrictions are on automatic weapons and automatic weapons are not common.


----------



## Geaux4it

Brain357 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not selfish at all since my guns pose absolutely no threat to the public Because I pose absolutely no threat to the public.
> 
> There is no reason for my ownership of firearms to be restricted because some piece of shit uses a gun to kill someone.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you're not a threat to the public.  However, in order to restrict firearms from being in the hands of someone who is a threat (and I'm not just talking mass murder, but DV killings, gang killings, etc.) the rights of all need reasonable restriction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have reasonable restriction.
> 
> Convicted felons can't buy guns, the adjudicated mentally ill can't buy guns.
> 
> People with no criminal record need not be restricted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So people like the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well of course
> 
> These type of things are Acceptable Risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't find mass shooting and cops dying regularly acceptable.
Click to expand...


Regular? They are in now way 'regular' which is why its Acceptable Risk

-Geaux


----------



## boedicca

koshergrl said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because guns don't kill people - Bad People kill other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad people with guns kill a lot of people. Very efficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do terrorists with trucks and so do drunks with automobiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of course has nothing at all to do with what happened last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still guns are just the tool of the terrorist at the time, so what will you propose to do when another McVeigh blows something up with a truck bomb?
> 
> Let me guess wish it had been a gun instead...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd shoot him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defeat The Left on Twitter
Click to expand...



This explains the LW news outlets reluctance to report on this story.  This am, mr. boe noted that Fox News was covering the story non-stop, but our local Oakland based station barely mentioned it and then moved on to football and Trump.


----------



## Brain357

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you're not a threat to the public.  However, in order to restrict firearms from being in the hands of someone who is a threat (and I'm not just talking mass murder, but DV killings, gang killings, etc.) the rights of all need reasonable restriction.
> 
> 
> 
> We already have reasonable restriction.
> 
> Convicted felons can't buy guns, the adjudicated mentally ill can't buy guns.
> 
> People with no criminal record need not be restricted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So people like the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't restrict a person's right before he has committed a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can restrict weapons.  Is being done now and there is no negative to it.  Just less dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only real restrictions are on automatic weapons and automatic weapons are not common.
Click to expand...

Yes thanks to the restrictions.


----------



## boedicca

westwall said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad people with guns kill a lot of people. Very efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do terrorists with trucks and so do drunks with automobiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of course has nothing at all to do with what happened last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still guns are just the tool of the terrorist at the time, so what will you propose to do when another McVeigh blows something up with a truck bomb?
> 
> Let me guess wish it had been a gun instead...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd shoot him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the shooting was first reported my thoughts were Islamic Terrorist, Antifa, or anti trump.  In that order.  Turns out he's one of them, and possibly all three.
Click to expand...


Agreed, I thought the same thing.   It actually looks like ISIS playing puppet master with an Antifa stooge.


----------



## Brain357

Geaux4it said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you're not a threat to the public.  However, in order to restrict firearms from being in the hands of someone who is a threat (and I'm not just talking mass murder, but DV killings, gang killings, etc.) the rights of all need reasonable restriction.
> 
> 
> 
> We already have reasonable restriction.
> 
> Convicted felons can't buy guns, the adjudicated mentally ill can't buy guns.
> 
> People with no criminal record need not be restricted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So people like the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well of course
> 
> These type of things are Acceptable Risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't find mass shooting and cops dying regularly acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regular? They are in now way 'regular' which is why its Acceptable Risk
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Which isn't regular?  Last week it was a mass shooting at church.  Before that an NFL party shot up.  Never a week goes by without a dead cop.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already have reasonable restriction.
> 
> Convicted felons can't buy guns, the adjudicated mentally ill can't buy guns.
> 
> People with no criminal record need not be restricted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So people like the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't restrict a person's right before he has committed a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can restrict weapons.  Is being done now and there is no negative to it.  Just less dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only real restrictions are on automatic weapons and automatic weapons are not common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thanks to the restrictions.
Click to expand...


No one really cares about automatic weapons.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it should be my call.  Your stance like so many millions of others is entirely selfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not selfish at all since my guns pose absolutely no threat to the public Because I pose absolutely no threat to the public.
> 
> There is no reason for my ownership of firearms to be restricted because some piece of shit uses a gun to kill someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're not a threat to the public.  However, in order to restrict firearms from being in the hands of someone who is a threat (and I'm not just talking mass murder, but DV killings, gang killings, etc.) the rights of all need reasonable restriction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have reasonable restriction.
> 
> Convicted felons can't buy guns, the adjudicated mentally ill can't buy guns.
> 
> People with no criminal record need not be restricted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So people like the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't restrict a person's right before he has committed a crime.
Click to expand...

Restricting a right is not eliminating it. I've  seen over and over how difficult it is to obtain full auto weapons in this thread. Is that not a sensible restriction?


----------



## boedicca

velvtacheeze said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I hope we all can agree on
> 
> Mandalay Bay gots some splainin to do, Lucy
> 
> How in the hell such a huge arsenal got to the top floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had to go through a metal detector to check into any hotel in the U.S.  It's not the hotel's fault, although I'm sure some slimey lawyer will try to flog up a class action suit to pick some deep pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the gun lobby would fight that; gun free zones kill people, doncha know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gun free zones make law-abiding citizens into sitting ducks, doncha know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the concert goers should have all been armed and shooting back at a hotel building?  LOL  You wingnuts are a real piece of work. .
Click to expand...



You statists always think that people having the freedom to do something makes it compulsory.


----------



## AntonToo

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> You can be sure it's not a Muslim.





RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Couldn't have been a Muslim.





RoshawnMarkwees said:


> It's Muslims. Just like France and San Bernadino.



Fucking idiot.

Here, I got something tasty for you:


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people like the shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't restrict a person's right before he has committed a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can restrict weapons.  Is being done now and there is no negative to it.  Just less dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only real restrictions are on automatic weapons and automatic weapons are not common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thanks to the restrictions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one really cares about automatic weapons.
Click to expand...


Except Paddock.


----------



## boedicca

velvtacheeze said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I hope we all can agree on
> 
> Mandalay Bay gots some splainin to do, Lucy
> 
> How in the hell such a huge arsenal got to the top floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had to go through a metal detector to check into any hotel in the U.S.  It's not the hotel's fault, although I'm sure some slimey lawyer will try to flog up a class action suit to pick some deep pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the gun lobby would fight that; gun free zones kill people, doncha know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gun free zones make law-abiding citizens into sitting ducks, doncha know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the concert goers should have all been armed and shooting back at a hotel building?  LOL  You wingnuts are a real piece of work. .
Click to expand...



You statists always think that people having the freedom to do something makes it compulsory.


----------



## boedicca

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are rare everywhere else.  And ours keep getting worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Ours are staying the same, but they are getting worse everywhere else because they already have the anti gun laws you want, they just can't seem to enforce them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange this is the worst one ever.  You call that staying the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst shooting, but not the worst mass murder.  That bit of history belongs to a little shit who burned 80+ people to death in New York with a gallon of gasoline.  Want to outlaw that too?  That's the problem you have, you want to ban everything but the only people who follow bans are the legal people.  The criminals laugh at you dipshits and say "thanks for making our crimes easier!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Brown wants to outlaw gas in CA - he's pushing to forbid all gas and diesel powered vehicles by 2040!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He does?    Good luck with that.....
Click to expand...


He's our Crazy Old Uncle who should stay in the attic, but is somehow our governor...again.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not selfish at all since my guns pose absolutely no threat to the public Because I pose absolutely no threat to the public.
> 
> There is no reason for my ownership of firearms to be restricted because some piece of shit uses a gun to kill someone.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you're not a threat to the public.  However, in order to restrict firearms from being in the hands of someone who is a threat (and I'm not just talking mass murder, but DV killings, gang killings, etc.) the rights of all need reasonable restriction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have reasonable restriction.
> 
> Convicted felons can't buy guns, the adjudicated mentally ill can't buy guns.
> 
> People with no criminal record need not be restricted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So people like the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't restrict a person's right before he has committed a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Restricting a right is not eliminating it. I've  seen over and over how difficult it is to obtain full auto weapons in this thread. Is that not a sensible restriction?
Click to expand...


As I said we already have reasonable restrictions.
No average gun owner really cares about automatic weapons.  They are expensive, finicky and hard to maintain.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point. Without requiring a check, anyone can buy anything and resell to anyone without any record of a transaction. Even if I sell a gun to a guy and go through a dealer, there's no control over who he could then sell it to. Universal checks should not be a problem for those who are honest. I would bet that quite a few of those opposed make some nice cash buying and selling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how is requiring a check going to stop the straw purchases or any purchase by a piece of shit criminal from another piece of shit criminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. Loopholes shouldn't be closed in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you can't answer the question then.
> 
> The only way to target gun crime is to target the actual pieces of shit committing the crimes and put them the fuck away for an extremely long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way to target those pieces of shit is to register every weapon so their movements can be tracked. The registered owner is responsible for that gun. It can't change hands without transferring ownership.
> 
> As it is now. There is nothing to stop the free and undocumented movement of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  There is no need for anyone to know if or what guns I own.  if I sell any gun (which I never plan on and have never done btw) I will follow all laws and only sell to a person who is legally eligible to buy a gun because that's what law abiding people do.
> 
> I am not and will never be responsible for what criminals do.
> 
> You get those pieces of shit off the streets with long mandatory sentences with no parole for any crime committed while in possession of a firearm to be served consecutively along with sentences for additional crimes
Click to expand...


I applaud your ethical ownership but certainly you can see how that is a huge problem when guns are able to be moved so freely.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't restrict a person's right before he has committed a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can restrict weapons.  Is being done now and there is no negative to it.  Just less dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only real restrictions are on automatic weapons and automatic weapons are not common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thanks to the restrictions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one really cares about automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except Paddock.
Click to expand...


How often have fully automatic weapons been used in such a way?

If it was easy to covert the everyday semiauto to full auto as you think then the gang bangers in Chicago would all be packing full auto rifles.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great. That should be the case for everyone. It's really the only way to trace the movement of guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is no one's business how many guns or what guns I own.  All that needs to be proven is that I am legally eligible to buy a gun at the time of sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stopping you from selling any or all of them to a guy who then sells them on to criminals? How could LE even know the transaction occurred?
> You don't  see this as a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is illegal to sell a gun to anyone not eligible to buy a gun.
> That's what stops me but that doesn't stop a piece of shit criminal from doing it does it?
> 
> Laws only stop law abiding people from doing something.
> 
> What stops piece of shit criminals?  LONG HARSH PRISON TIME WITH NO PAROLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What stops piece of shit criminals? LONG HARSH PRISON TIME WITH NO PAROLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't sentence violent criminals to long mandatory sentences with no parole do we?
Click to expand...


I believe it's federal time to use a gun.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how is requiring a check going to stop the straw purchases or any purchase by a piece of shit criminal from another piece of shit criminal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Loopholes shouldn't be closed in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you can't answer the question then.
> 
> The only way to target gun crime is to target the actual pieces of shit committing the crimes and put them the fuck away for an extremely long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way to target those pieces of shit is to register every weapon so their movements can be tracked. The registered owner is responsible for that gun. It can't change hands without transferring ownership.
> 
> As it is now. There is nothing to stop the free and undocumented movement of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  There is no need for anyone to know if or what guns I own.  if I sell any gun (which I never plan on and have never done btw) I will follow all laws and only sell to a person who is legally eligible to buy a gun because that's what law abiding people do.
> 
> I am not and will never be responsible for what criminals do.
> 
> You get those pieces of shit off the streets with long mandatory sentences with no parole for any crime committed while in possession of a firearm to be served consecutively along with sentences for additional crimes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I applaud your ethical ownership but certainly you can see how that is a huge problem when guns are able to be moved so freely.
Click to expand...


The problem as I see it is we do not enforce the gun laws we already have with the necessary severity.

Guns are not the problem PEOPLE are the problem.  Keep the violent people off the streets with mandatory long sentences with no parole and watch both the crime and murder rates plummet


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is no one's business how many guns or what guns I own.  All that needs to be proven is that I am legally eligible to buy a gun at the time of sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's stopping you from selling any or all of them to a guy who then sells them on to criminals? How could LE even know the transaction occurred?
> You don't  see this as a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is illegal to sell a gun to anyone not eligible to buy a gun.
> That's what stops me but that doesn't stop a piece of shit criminal from doing it does it?
> 
> Laws only stop law abiding people from doing something.
> 
> What stops piece of shit criminals?  LONG HARSH PRISON TIME WITH NO PAROLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What stops piece of shit criminals? LONG HARSH PRISON TIME WITH NO PAROLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't sentence violent criminals to long mandatory sentences with no parole do we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe it's federal time to use a gun.
Click to expand...


Not all murders are federal crimes gun or no gun


----------



## Brain357

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Loopholes shouldn't be closed in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you can't answer the question then.
> 
> The only way to target gun crime is to target the actual pieces of shit committing the crimes and put them the fuck away for an extremely long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way to target those pieces of shit is to register every weapon so their movements can be tracked. The registered owner is responsible for that gun. It can't change hands without transferring ownership.
> 
> As it is now. There is nothing to stop the free and undocumented movement of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  There is no need for anyone to know if or what guns I own.  if I sell any gun (which I never plan on and have never done btw) I will follow all laws and only sell to a person who is legally eligible to buy a gun because that's what law abiding people do.
> 
> I am not and will never be responsible for what criminals do.
> 
> You get those pieces of shit off the streets with long mandatory sentences with no parole for any crime committed while in possession of a firearm to be served consecutively along with sentences for additional crimes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I applaud your ethical ownership but certainly you can see how that is a huge problem when guns are able to be moved so freely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem as I see it is we do not enforce the gun laws we already have with the necessary severity.
> 
> Guns are not the problem PEOPLE are the problem.  Keep the violent people off the streets with mandatory long sentences with no parole and watch both the crime and murder rates plummet
Click to expand...


We have the fullest jails in the world.  We just have criminals who are armed because we have so many guns.


----------



## Rustic

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> 
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So only people who get killed in mass shootings count even though mass shootings result in 1% of all murders annually?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skull, without automatic and semiautomatic weapons in the hands of any and every Tom Dick and Harry in this country, there would not be mass shootings.  Yes there could be bombings or whatever incident Westwall keeps referring to with his gallon of gasoline.  They would be far fewer and far between, which is the point.  Damage control.  Nothing will stop all killing but it would stop a LOT in this country.  And yes, the people who get killed in mass shootings, doing nothing but going about their business, do count.  You bet your ass they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are very scarce in the general public.
> Semiautomatic weapons have been around since the 1860's
> 
> It's not the guns that are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  Semi's that can easily be converted to automatic fire and the INSTRUCTIONS to do so on the internet for all to learn are definitely the problem.  Without a gun, no one would be shot.
Click to expand...

It is not easy to convert, you obviously know nothing what you talk of


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't recognize a well constructed sentence even if it slapped you on the ass and called you Judy.
> 
> 
> 
> Judy?  LOL.  But Hutch is literate.  That's foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Paddock could be a pink pussy hat wearing anti Trump asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nahh, Pink hat-wearer's nose is too wide. Facial structure is same, nose is too wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ol' Flash is full of shit today.  Never did give me a link on his claim that ANTIFA was taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> I posted the message from the Melbourne ANTIFA.  You didn't pay attention.  We know the asshole lived in Florida so that establishes some degree of credibility.  I don't know if it is true or the reports from ISIS are true.  We will find out soon.  If he is a Left Wing asshole like that hateful Negro that shot up the church last week or the anti Trump piece of shit that shot up the Congressmen then expect it to be covered up by the Liberal media.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152378
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing that guy was as ANTIFA as I am the Queen of Sheba.  Isn't Melbourne in Australia?  What in hell has Florida got to do with anything?
Click to expand...


Dear OldLady

Melbourne is a city in FL. A very nice one. Awesome beaches, woods, clean town, not too big. They have it all.

You can even drive down onto the nice beach and park. 

It's in Brevard county.

We used to go over there and stay with my friend's cousin frequently.

Fun times.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## LoneLaugher

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judy?  LOL.  But Hutch is literate.  That's foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Paddock could be a pink pussy hat wearing anti Trump asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nahh, Pink hat-wearer's nose is too wide. Facial structure is same, nose is too wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ol' Flash is full of shit today.  Never did give me a link on his claim that ANTIFA was taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> I posted the message from the Melbourne ANTIFA.  You didn't pay attention.  We know the asshole lived in Florida so that establishes some degree of credibility.  I don't know if it is true or the reports from ISIS are true.  We will find out soon.  If he is a Left Wing asshole like that hateful Negro that shot up the church last week or the anti Trump piece of shit that shot up the Congressmen then expect it to be covered up by the Liberal media.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152378
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing that guy was as ANTIFA as I am the Queen of Sheba.  Isn't Melbourne in Australia?  What in hell has Florida got to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear OldLady
> 
> Melbourne is a city in FL. A very nice one. Awesome beaches, woods, clean town, not too big. They have it all.
> 
> You can even drive down onto the nice beach and park.
> 
> It's in Brevard county.
> 
> We used to go over there and stay with my friend's cousin frequently.
> 
> Fun times.
Click to expand...


Nope....no driving on the beach in Melbourne. That's Daytona.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

J.E.D said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Muslims. Just like France and San Bernadino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a country music show so there's a good chance it was a BLM sympathizer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you can't make up your mind. Maybe you should wait for some facts to come in before you make yourself look like an ass.
> 
> Police Identify Lone Las Vegas Shooter As Stephen Paddock | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> The slain gunman police described as the “sole aggressor” in the mass shooting at a Las Vegas concert has been identified as Stephen Paddock, 64, of nearby Mesquite.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Speculation based on inductive reasoning is very logical.


----------



## koshergrl

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you can't answer the question then.
> 
> The only way to target gun crime is to target the actual pieces of shit committing the crimes and put them the fuck away for an extremely long time.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to target those pieces of shit is to register every weapon so their movements can be tracked. The registered owner is responsible for that gun. It can't change hands without transferring ownership.
> 
> As it is now. There is nothing to stop the free and undocumented movement of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  There is no need for anyone to know if or what guns I own.  if I sell any gun (which I never plan on and have never done btw) I will follow all laws and only sell to a person who is legally eligible to buy a gun because that's what law abiding people do.
> 
> I am not and will never be responsible for what criminals do.
> 
> You get those pieces of shit off the streets with long mandatory sentences with no parole for any crime committed while in possession of a firearm to be served consecutively along with sentences for additional crimes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I applaud your ethical ownership but certainly you can see how that is a huge problem when guns are able to be moved so freely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem as I see it is we do not enforce the gun laws we already have with the necessary severity.
> 
> Guns are not the problem PEOPLE are the problem.  Keep the violent people off the streets with mandatory long sentences with no parole and watch both the crime and murder rates plummet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the fullest jails in the world.  We just have criminals who are armed because we have so many guns.
Click to expand...


Criminals are always armed, you moron. 

Our jails are full because lefties won't let us keep criminals in jail or secure our borders.


----------



## LoneLaugher

koshergrl said:


>



What's worse than an idiot posting false info on a message board?

When that idiot has done it many times and the info in question was debunked HOURS ago. 

You are not only an idiot...you are a late idiot.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

NYcarbineer said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can be sure it's not a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, it got all the way to the 4th post before this started.  You guys are slipping.
Click to expand...

You have a problem with logic and reason?


----------



## Tilly

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
Click to expand...

Really?

On the evening of 14 July 2016, a 19 tonne cargo truck was deliberately driven into crowds of people celebrating Bastille Day on the Promenade des Anglais in Nice, France, resulting in the deaths of 86 people[2] and the injury of 458 others....

2016 Nice attack - Wikipedia


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

NoNukes said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can be sure it's not a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not.
Click to expand...

Against the odds.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as easy as you think to modify a gun for full auto.
> 
> If it was there'd be a shit ton more of them floating around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
Click to expand...


Wrong. My cousin has a class III license and a Tommy Gun. (Thompson full-auto submachine gun). Absolutely he has the right to own that. He stormed Normandy on D-Day, he cannot find a crated M1 Garand, which is the weapon he used on that campaign, there's some kind of regulation preventing that. That's not right. Did the shooter obtain the weapons used legally? Is the 64 year-old man even the real shooter?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Faun said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. They've been known to do a mass shooting here and there, but that's kind of a white guy thing for the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Muslims. Just like France and San Bernadino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Muslim, ya bigot.
Click to expand...

You're the bigot. Defying inductive reasoning to qualify your own close-mindedness.


----------



## Brain357

koshergrl said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to target those pieces of shit is to register every weapon so their movements can be tracked. The registered owner is responsible for that gun. It can't change hands without transferring ownership.
> 
> As it is now. There is nothing to stop the free and undocumented movement of guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  There is no need for anyone to know if or what guns I own.  if I sell any gun (which I never plan on and have never done btw) I will follow all laws and only sell to a person who is legally eligible to buy a gun because that's what law abiding people do.
> 
> I am not and will never be responsible for what criminals do.
> 
> You get those pieces of shit off the streets with long mandatory sentences with no parole for any crime committed while in possession of a firearm to be served consecutively along with sentences for additional crimes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I applaud your ethical ownership but certainly you can see how that is a huge problem when guns are able to be moved so freely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem as I see it is we do not enforce the gun laws we already have with the necessary severity.
> 
> Guns are not the problem PEOPLE are the problem.  Keep the violent people off the streets with mandatory long sentences with no parole and watch both the crime and murder rates plummet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the fullest jails in the world.  We just have criminals who are armed because we have so many guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Criminals are always armed, you moron.
> 
> Our jails are full because lefties won't let us keep criminals in jail or secure our borders.
Click to expand...


No they are armed in countries with lots of guns.  Cops aren't shot weekly anywhere else.

Our jails are full because lefties won't let us keep criminals in jail?  That makes no sense.


----------



## rightwinger

koshergrl said:


>


Fake news


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Hutch Starskey said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retard.
Click to expand...

Why is that sarcasm lost on you? You must be a retard.


----------



## koshergrl

Brain357 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  There is no need for anyone to know if or what guns I own.  if I sell any gun (which I never plan on and have never done btw) I will follow all laws and only sell to a person who is legally eligible to buy a gun because that's what law abiding people do.
> 
> I am not and will never be responsible for what criminals do.
> 
> You get those pieces of shit off the streets with long mandatory sentences with no parole for any crime committed while in possession of a firearm to be served consecutively along with sentences for additional crimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud your ethical ownership but certainly you can see how that is a huge problem when guns are able to be moved so freely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem as I see it is we do not enforce the gun laws we already have with the necessary severity.
> 
> Guns are not the problem PEOPLE are the problem.  Keep the violent people off the streets with mandatory long sentences with no parole and watch both the crime and murder rates plummet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the fullest jails in the world.  We just have criminals who are armed because we have so many guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Criminals are always armed, you moron.
> 
> Our jails are full because lefties won't let us keep criminals in jail or secure our borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are armed in countries with lots of guns.  Cops aren't shot weekly anywhere else.
> 
> Our jails are full because lefties won't let us keep criminals in jail?  That makes no sense.
Click to expand...

Sure it does. You throw criminals out on the streets to propagate and create more criminals.


----------



## Brain357

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. My cousin has a class III license and a Tommy Gun. (Thompson full-auto submachine gun). Absolutely he has the right to own that. He stormed Normandy on D-Day, he cannot find a crated M1 Garand, which is the weapon he used on that campaign, there's some kind of regulation preventing that. That's not right. Did the shooter obtain the weapons used legally? Is the 64 year-old man even the real shooter?
Click to expand...


That gives him a right to a weapon for mass killing?  I don't think so.


----------



## koshergrl

BTW, the shooter's dad was once on the FBI's most wanted list. He was a criminal.


----------



## Brain357

koshergrl said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud your ethical ownership but certainly you can see how that is a huge problem when guns are able to be moved so freely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem as I see it is we do not enforce the gun laws we already have with the necessary severity.
> 
> Guns are not the problem PEOPLE are the problem.  Keep the violent people off the streets with mandatory long sentences with no parole and watch both the crime and murder rates plummet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the fullest jails in the world.  We just have criminals who are armed because we have so many guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Criminals are always armed, you moron.
> 
> Our jails are full because lefties won't let us keep criminals in jail or secure our borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are armed in countries with lots of guns.  Cops aren't shot weekly anywhere else.
> 
> Our jails are full because lefties won't let us keep criminals in jail?  That makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it does. You throw criminals out on the streets to propagate and create more criminals.
Click to expand...


They are full.


----------



## Faun

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. They've been known to do a mass shooting here and there, but that's kind of a white guy thing for the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Muslims. Just like France and San Bernadino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Muslim, ya bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the bigot. Defying inductive reasoning to qualify your own close-mindedness.
Click to expand...

Jeez, you rightards are flaming imbeciles.

_
big·ot
ˈbiɡət/
noun

a person who is intolerant toward those holding different opinions.
_​
So what did I say about Muslims or whites that expressed *intolerance* against either?


----------



## koshergrl

Brain357 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem as I see it is we do not enforce the gun laws we already have with the necessary severity.
> 
> Guns are not the problem PEOPLE are the problem.  Keep the violent people off the streets with mandatory long sentences with no parole and watch both the crime and murder rates plummet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the fullest jails in the world.  We just have criminals who are armed because we have so many guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Criminals are always armed, you moron.
> 
> Our jails are full because lefties won't let us keep criminals in jail or secure our borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are armed in countries with lots of guns.  Cops aren't shot weekly anywhere else.
> 
> Our jails are full because lefties won't let us keep criminals in jail?  That makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it does. You throw criminals out on the streets to propagate and create more criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are full.
Click to expand...

They are full of ranchers, jay walkers, and junkies. 

The murderers and baby killers, rapists and robbers all get out to commit crime, after crime, after crime.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

g5000 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Hillary apologized for calling people "islamophobic" yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tards couldn't even wait for the bodies to get cold before standing up to remind the world you are small minded, ignorant c*nts.
Click to expand...

Some of us are already angry at the mass-murdering patterns of Muslims.


----------



## Flash

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't recognize a well constructed sentence even if it slapped you on the ass and called you Judy.
> 
> 
> 
> Judy?  LOL.  But Hutch is literate.  That's foolish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Paddock could be a pink pussy hat wearing anti Trump asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nahh, Pink hat-wearer's nose is too wide. Facial structure is same, nose is too wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ol' Flash is full of shit today.  Never did give me a link on his claim that ANTIFA was taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> I posted the message from the Melbourne ANTIFA.  You didn't pay attention.  We know the asshole lived in Florida so that establishes some degree of credibility.  I don't know if it is true or the reports from ISIS are true.  We will find out soon.  If he is a Left Wing asshole like that hateful Negro that shot up the church last week or the anti Trump piece of shit that shot up the Congressmen then expect it to be covered up by the Liberal media.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152378
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing that guy was as ANTIFA as I am the Queen of Sheba.  Isn't Melbourne in Australia?  What in hell has Florida got to do with anything?
Click to expand...



The guy lived in Melbourne Florida.  His brother lives in Orlando not too far away.  Australia is not the only country in the world with a city named Melbourne.  

I don't know if he was ANTIFA or not.  However, shooting people is the kind of hate we would expect to see from those Left Wing assholes and somebody in the place where the shooter lived says that he was ANTIFA.  

Sometimes these early reports are accurate and sometimes they are not.  We will see.  We do know that ANTIFA is a terrorist organization so I wouldn't put anything beyond them.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Brain357 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> 
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. My cousin has a class III license and a Tommy Gun. (Thompson full-auto submachine gun). Absolutely he has the right to own that. He stormed Normandy on D-Day, he cannot find a crated M1 Garand, which is the weapon he used on that campaign, there's some kind of regulation preventing that. That's not right. Did the shooter obtain the weapons used legally? Is the 64 year-old man even the real shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That gives him a right to a weapon for mass killing?  I don't think so.
Click to expand...


Yes, it does. Although he has one, he has never "mass-killed" a damn thing except fish he caught. GFY Commie scum.

The fish were Bass and very tasty, btw.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Faun said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. They've been known to do a mass shooting here and there, but that's kind of a white guy thing for the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Muslims. Just like France and San Bernadino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Muslim, ya bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the bigot. Defying inductive reasoning to qualify your own close-mindedness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jeez, you rightards are flaming imbeciles.
> 
> _
> big·ot
> ˈbiɡət/
> noun
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> a person who is intolerant toward those holding different opinions.
> _
> 
> So what did I say about Muslims or whites that expressed *intolerance* against either?
Click to expand...

You celebrate the increased likelihood this wasn't a muslim in order to manifest your left wing anti-american bigotry.
You're a lefty bigot. 
Anyone who initially speculated this to be perpetrated by a muslim was using logical reasoning and objectivity. Those who conspicuously didn't are applying their own bias. That would be you.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you can't answer the question then.
> 
> The only way to target gun crime is to target the actual pieces of shit committing the crimes and put them the fuck away for an extremely long time.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to target those pieces of shit is to register every weapon so their movements can be tracked. The registered owner is responsible for that gun. It can't change hands without transferring ownership.
> 
> As it is now. There is nothing to stop the free and undocumented movement of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  There is no need for anyone to know if or what guns I own.  if I sell any gun (which I never plan on and have never done btw) I will follow all laws and only sell to a person who is legally eligible to buy a gun because that's what law abiding people do.
> 
> I am not and will never be responsible for what criminals do.
> 
> You get those pieces of shit off the streets with long mandatory sentences with no parole for any crime committed while in possession of a firearm to be served consecutively along with sentences for additional crimes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I applaud your ethical ownership but certainly you can see how that is a huge problem when guns are able to be moved so freely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem as I see it is we do not enforce the gun laws we already have with the necessary severity.
> 
> Guns are not the problem PEOPLE are the problem.  Keep the violent people off the streets with mandatory long sentences with no parole and watch both the crime and murder rates plummet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have the fullest jails in the world.  We just have criminals who are armed because we have so many guns.
Click to expand...


Because we tend to lock up a lot of nonviolent offenders.

I've repeated this to you many times.  We need to employ alternate sentencing for nonviolent crimes and reserve prison space for violent offenders


----------



## Flash

LoneLaugher said:


> [QU
> 
> 
> Nope....no driving on the beach in Melbourne. That's Daytona.



Melbourne is a beautiful Florida beach town but you are right, there is no driving on the beach.    My wife and I love going there.  However, after finding out there are some ANTIFA assholes there the next time I go I will make sure I am armed..


----------



## Faun

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. They've been known to do a mass shooting here and there, but that's kind of a white guy thing for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Muslims. Just like France and San Bernadino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Muslim, ya bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the bigot. Defying inductive reasoning to qualify your own close-mindedness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jeez, you rightards are flaming imbeciles.
> 
> _
> big·ot
> ˈbiɡət/
> noun
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> a person who is intolerant toward those holding different opinions.
> _
> 
> So what did I say about Muslims or whites that expressed *intolerance* against either?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You celebrate the increased likelihood this wasn't a muslim in order to manifest your left wing anti-american bigotry.
> You're a lefty bigot.
> Anyone who initially speculated this to be perpetrated by a muslim was using logical reasoning and objectivity. Those who conspicuously didn't are applying their own bias. That would be you.
Click to expand...

Sorry, but I am not responsible for your delusions.


----------



## otto105

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judy?  LOL.  But Hutch is literate.  That's foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Paddock could be a pink pussy hat wearing anti Trump asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nahh, Pink hat-wearer's nose is too wide. Facial structure is same, nose is too wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ol' Flash is full of shit today.  Never did give me a link on his claim that ANTIFA was taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> I posted the message from the Melbourne ANTIFA.  You didn't pay attention.  We know the asshole lived in Florida so that establishes some degree of credibility.  I don't know if it is true or the reports from ISIS are true.  We will find out soon.  If he is a Left Wing asshole like that hateful Negro that shot up the church last week or the anti Trump piece of shit that shot up the Congressmen then expect it to be covered up by the Liberal media.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152378
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing that guy was as ANTIFA as I am the Queen of Sheba.  Isn't Melbourne in Australia?  What in hell has Florida got to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy lived in Melbourne Florida.  His brother lives in Orlando not too far away.  Australia is not the only country in the world with a city named Melbourne.
> 
> I don't know if he was ANTIFA or not.  However, shooting people is the kind of hate we would expect to see from those Left Wing assholes and somebody in the place where the shooter lived says that he was ANTIFA.
> 
> Sometimes these early reports are accurate and sometimes they are not.  We will see.  We do know that ANTIFA is a terrorist organization so I wouldn't put anything beyond them.
Click to expand...



Shooting and blowing things up is a conservative christian thing to do. Just ask Oklahoma City or Atlanta during the Olympics....or some anti-abortion fanatic....or some alt-right nazxi goon...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Flash said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> 
> Nope....no driving on the beach in Melbourne. That's Daytona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melbourne is a beautiful Florida beach town but you are right, there is no driving on the beach.    My wife and I love going there.  However, after finding out there are some ANTIFA assholes there the next time I go I will make sure I am armed..
Click to expand...


Since when?  What about Cocoa? We went to Cocoa, too.


----------



## Flash

Skull Pilot said:


> [QUO
> 
> 
> Because we tend to lock up a lot of nonviolent offenders.
> 
> I've repeated this to you many times.  We need to employ alternate sentencing for nonviolent crimes and reserve prison space for violent offenders



Sooo, what kind of "alternate sentence" would you give a crack dealer?  How about somebody making and distributing cocaine?

If somebody embezzled you and your family out of your life savings what kind of alternate sentence would you give him?


----------



## Flash

Marion Morrison said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> 
> Nope....no driving on the beach in Melbourne. That's Daytona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melbourne is a beautiful Florida beach town but you are right, there is no driving on the beach.    My wife and I love going there.  However, after finding out there are some ANTIFA assholes there the next time I go I will make sure I am armed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when?  What about Cocoa? We went to Cocoa, too.
Click to expand...


Since I have been going there as a kid back in the 1950s.

The only beach I know you can drive on is Daytona unless there is something up in the panhandle..


----------



## boedicca

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judy?  LOL.  But Hutch is literate.  That's foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Paddock could be a pink pussy hat wearing anti Trump asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nahh, Pink hat-wearer's nose is too wide. Facial structure is same, nose is too wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ol' Flash is full of shit today.  Never did give me a link on his claim that ANTIFA was taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> I posted the message from the Melbourne ANTIFA.  You didn't pay attention.  We know the asshole lived in Florida so that establishes some degree of credibility.  I don't know if it is true or the reports from ISIS are true.  We will find out soon.  If he is a Left Wing asshole like that hateful Negro that shot up the church last week or the anti Trump piece of shit that shot up the Congressmen then expect it to be covered up by the Liberal media.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152378
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing that guy was as ANTIFA as I am the Queen of Sheba.  Isn't Melbourne in Australia?  What in hell has Florida got to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy lived in Melbourne Florida.  His brother lives in Orlando not too far away.  Australia is not the only country in the world with a city named Melbourne.
> 
> I don't know if he was ANTIFA or not.  However, shooting people is the kind of hate we would expect to see from those Left Wing assholes and somebody in the place where the shooter lived says that he was ANTIFA.
> 
> Sometimes these early reports are accurate and sometimes they are not.  We will see.  We do know that ANTIFA is a terrorist organization so I wouldn't put anything beyond them.
Click to expand...


A man who wears a pink pussy hat is a Gamma Antifa male.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Flash said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> 
> Nope....no driving on the beach in Melbourne. That's Daytona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melbourne is a beautiful Florida beach town but you are right, there is no driving on the beach.    My wife and I love going there.  However, after finding out there are some ANTIFA assholes there the next time I go I will make sure I am armed..
Click to expand...


You might be a pussy.


----------



## otto105

Flash said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you post an article that doesn't prove your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Democrats opposed an improvement in the mental health accountability to the NICS system  so don't blame the NRA.
Click to expand...



Your article stated the Democratic lawmakers opposed a bill that would have doing nothing and supported a bill with teeth in it. 

Your answer to that is what?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

koshergrl said:


>




Loser.

Hoaxes spread on social media after Vegas shooting


----------



## Flash

otto105 said:


> [QUO
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting and blowing things up is a conservative christian thing to do. Just ask Oklahoma City or Atlanta during the Olympics....or some anti-abortion fanatic....or some alt-right nazxi goon...



I hate to be the one that burst your fantasy bubble but lately it has been the Muslims that have been blowing things up.

Of course that despicable Negro shot up the church last week and before that anti Trump asshole shot up a bunch of Congressmen.


----------



## rightwinger

koshergrl said:


> BTW, the shooter's dad was once on the FBI's most wanted list. He was a criminal.


I thought you said the guy was Muslim


----------



## Marion Morrison

Flash said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> 
> Nope....no driving on the beach in Melbourne. That's Daytona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melbourne is a beautiful Florida beach town but you are right, there is no driving on the beach.    My wife and I love going there.  However, after finding out there are some ANTIFA assholes there the next time I go I will make sure I am armed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when?  What about Cocoa? We went to Cocoa, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I have been going there as a kid back in the 1950s.
> 
> The only beach I know you can drive on is Daytona unless there is something up in the panhandle..
Click to expand...


Dude, it was a 25 minute drive from a Melbourne house.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Tilly said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everybody think that every time there's a mass shooting there has to be some agenda? Can't anybody just be crazy anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course this is retarded thinking.
> No one could kill more than fifty and injure more than four hundred with any weapon other than a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> On the evening of 14 July 2016, a 19 tonne cargo truck was deliberately driven into crowds of people celebrating Bastille Day on the Promenade des Anglais in Nice, France, resulting in the deaths of 86 people[2] and the injury of 458 others....
> 
> 2016 Nice attack - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


^Another illiterate.


----------



## Brain357

koshergrl said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have the fullest jails in the world.  We just have criminals who are armed because we have so many guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals are always armed, you moron.
> 
> Our jails are full because lefties won't let us keep criminals in jail or secure our borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they are armed in countries with lots of guns.  Cops aren't shot weekly anywhere else.
> 
> Our jails are full because lefties won't let us keep criminals in jail?  That makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it does. You throw criminals out on the streets to propagate and create more criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are full of ranchers, jay walkers, and junkies.
> 
> The murderers and baby killers, rapists and robbers all get out to commit crime, after crime, after crime.
Click to expand...


Prove it.


----------



## koshergrl

CBS fires vice president who said Vegas victims didn't deserve sympathy because country music fans 'often are Republican'


----------



## Hutch Starskey

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is that sarcasm lost on you? You must be a retard.
Click to expand...


It's sarcasm now only because you jumped the gun and were wrong.


----------



## koshergrl

Brain357 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Criminals are always armed, you moron.
> 
> Our jails are full because lefties won't let us keep criminals in jail or secure our borders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they are armed in countries with lots of guns.  Cops aren't shot weekly anywhere else.
> 
> Our jails are full because lefties won't let us keep criminals in jail?  That makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it does. You throw criminals out on the streets to propagate and create more criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are full of ranchers, jay walkers, and junkies.
> 
> The murderers and baby killers, rapists and robbers all get out to commit crime, after crime, after crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...

I don't waste time proving that which has already been proven and which everybody (who is sane) already knows is true. 

If you want to start a thread on it, though, I might participate. Just enough to make you look like the moron you are.


----------



## Brain357

Marion Morrison said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. My cousin has a class III license and a Tommy Gun. (Thompson full-auto submachine gun). Absolutely he has the right to own that. He stormed Normandy on D-Day, he cannot find a crated M1 Garand, which is the weapon he used on that campaign, there's some kind of regulation preventing that. That's not right. Did the shooter obtain the weapons used legally? Is the 64 year-old man even the real shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That gives him a right to a weapon for mass killing?  I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. Although he has one, he has never "mass-killed" a damn thing except fish he caught. GFY Commie scum.
> 
> The fish were Bass and very tasty, btw.
Click to expand...


This guy didn't kill anyone till he did


----------



## bodecea

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Loopholes shouldn't be closed in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you can't answer the question then.
> 
> The only way to target gun crime is to target the actual pieces of shit committing the crimes and put them the fuck away for an extremely long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only way to target those pieces of shit is to register every weapon so their movements can be tracked. The registered owner is responsible for that gun. It can't change hands without transferring ownership.
> 
> As it is now. There is nothing to stop the free and undocumented movement of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  There is no need for anyone to know if or what guns I own.  if I sell any gun (which I never plan on and have never done btw) I will follow all laws and only sell to a person who is legally eligible to buy a gun because that's what law abiding people do.
> 
> I am not and will never be responsible for what criminals do.
> 
> You get those pieces of shit off the streets with long mandatory sentences with no parole for any crime committed while in possession of a firearm to be served consecutively along with sentences for additional crimes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I applaud your ethical ownership but certainly you can see how that is a huge problem when guns are able to be moved so freely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem as I see it is we do not enforce the gun laws we already have with the necessary severity.
> 
> Guns are not the problem PEOPLE are the problem.  Keep the violent people off the streets with mandatory long sentences with no parole and watch both the crime and murder rates plummet
Click to expand...

We already lock up more people than any other country.


----------



## Brain357

koshergrl said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are armed in countries with lots of guns.  Cops aren't shot weekly anywhere else.
> 
> Our jails are full because lefties won't let us keep criminals in jail?  That makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does. You throw criminals out on the streets to propagate and create more criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are full of ranchers, jay walkers, and junkies.
> 
> The murderers and baby killers, rapists and robbers all get out to commit crime, after crime, after crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't waste time proving that which has already been proven and which everybody (who is sane) already knows is true.
> 
> If you want to start a thread on it, though, I might participate. Just enough to make you look like the moron you are.
Click to expand...


I'll assume your claim is false then.


----------



## otto105

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably a white NRA member working on a castle doctrine case.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His brother didn't think he was nuts.  It sounds like the guy had a complete personality change in a very short time.  (His brother lives in Florida, so obviously he didn't see him on a daily basis.)
> The police had no history with the guy, except a citation from years prior.  If they knew him, it wasn't things for which he had been arrested.
> And I heard a female companion of his jumped on the stage and screamed "You are all going to die."  But it wasn't his girlfriend--police say she was out of the country at the time.  So was that a rumor that isn't true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We live in a country of 330 million people.  Many are crazy.  Many are assholes.  Many have a hair up their ass for political reasons.    Too many angry, mentally ill, encouraged people who are willing to kill and die.Too many religious fanatics, fundamentalists, wannabe revolutionaries, and political malcontents.
> 
> Shit happens.
> 
> Something made this asshole do a terrible thing.  Just like something made other assholes do terrible things.  Like that Black Lives Matter Negro that shot up the church last week or that Democrat shithead that shot up the Congressmen.
Click to expand...


Yup, shit happens.

Nothing to see here folks, just an old white guy who pinched a loaf.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> And McVeigh choice was a truck built into a bomb... McVeigh killed more but let ban guns and did you know fully automatic weapons are hard as hell to obtain?
> 
> Bet you did not know That!
> 
> So if he bought it legally then there is a permit by the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT and records and if obtained illegally it will still be traced!
> 
> Notice fully automatic is what they are claiming, so know the fucking difference and know that is not common like semi-automatic firearms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is dead. Whether his weapon was legal or illegal makes no difference at this point. It was very effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does make a difference if it was legally obtain or not, well to the law abiding citizen it does.
> 
> Funny to you it matter not because if it were obtained illegally then it kill a your wish for more gun control because criminals do not obey the fucking law!
> 
> Now if it were obtained legally then the seller need to show documentation that the buyer was legal to buy a fully automatic weapon!
> 
> I bet you still have no damn clue how hard it is to obtain one!
> 
> Also if modified that has to be known because then it bring into question who taught him?
> 
> Finally, the one question that has been ask is how did he get those firearms in the Hotel?
> 
> Of course you do not care because you want firearms banned!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It only matters insofar as an investigation may lead to some illegal weapon modifiers.
> The reality is that if  weapons like ak or ar weren't available, they couldn't  be modified in this way.
> 
> I don't in any way wish to ban all weapons. The type used in this and many other cases have no purpose in the civilian world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reality is that if weapons like ak or ar weren't available, they couldn't be modified in this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,
> 
> they would be made, and sold, on the black market.
> 
> After Orlando, the Homemade AR-15 Industry Surges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which means of course that simply possessing them would be illegal.
Click to expand...


Do you think the people making them/using them would care?

Seriously....


----------



## Brain357

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it should be my call.  Your stance like so many millions of others is entirely selfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not selfish at all since my guns pose absolutely no threat to the public Because I pose absolutely no threat to the public.
> 
> There is no reason for my ownership of firearms to be restricted because some piece of shit uses a gun to kill someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're not a threat to the public.  However, in order to restrict firearms from being in the hands of someone who is a threat (and I'm not just talking mass murder, but DV killings, gang killings, etc.) the rights of all need reasonable restriction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have reasonable restriction.
> 
> Convicted felons can't buy guns, the adjudicated mentally ill can't buy guns.
> 
> People with no criminal record need not be restricted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So people like the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't restrict a person's right before he has committed a crime.
Click to expand...


Should we just let North Korea and Iran have all the weapons they want then?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

frigidweirdo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again?
> 
> Who wants to bet it's a man?
Click to expand...

The odds were as good as everyone realising you're a massive pussy.


----------



## otto105

Flash said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> 
> 
> The Newsweek article mentions false claims by ISIS, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now we don't know the motivation of the shooter.
> 
> We don't know if he was simply nuts or had a specific agenda.
> 
> Both ANTIFA and ISIS have taken credit for the shooting.  Either one could be correct or both could be false.
> 
> We will see where it goes.
Click to expand...



What alt-right wrong are you repeating?


----------



## RealDave

westwall said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange only the US has mass shootings regularly.  Our police are shot and killed weekly.  We have more accidental death than most countries have gun deaths...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only an ignorant moonbat would post such bilge. Shootings take place all over the world. The U.S. is a large country, so there are more, but less fatalities when adjusted by population than some other countries.  I'll also note that there are government around the world that kill far more of their OWN CITIZENS every year than the total killed by fire arms in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 152363
> 
> 
> If You Look at This Chart of Top 10 Nations in the World for Mass Shootings - One Thing Jumps Out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are rare everywhere else.  And ours keep getting worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Ours are staying the same, but they are getting worse everywhere else because they already have the anti gun laws you want, they just can't seem to enforce them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange this is the worst one ever.  You call that staying the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst shooting, but not the worst mass murder.  That bit of history belongs to a little shit who burned 80+ people to death in New York with a gallon of gasoline.  Want to outlaw that too?  That's the problem you have, you want to ban everything but the only people who follow bans are the legal people.  The criminals laugh at you dipshits and say "thanks for making our crimes easier!"
Click to expand...


Great thinking.  We can't ban gasoline so we can do shit about anything.

Gasoline has a purpose as a fuel to  run our cars.

Trucks have a purpose other than running people down & carrying bombs.  They transport goods.

Knives have other purposes that stab people, They are used to cut our food & other stuff.

Semiautomatic rifles & those that are "wink wink" semiautomatic because of the ease to alter them to become automatic have no other purpose outside of the military & perhaps law enforcement.

When you make these illegal, then some won't try to get them, some will be caught trying to get them, and will be caught in transit & arrested prior to pulling te trigger.


----------



## Dalia

There are saying on the media they he broke one window but we see two broken Windows






58 people are dead and more than 515 are injured after a mass shooting in Las Vegas


----------



## Skull Pilot

Flash said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUO
> 
> 
> Because we tend to lock up a lot of nonviolent offenders.
> 
> I've repeated this to you many times.  We need to employ alternate sentencing for nonviolent crimes and reserve prison space for violent offenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo, what kind of "alternate sentence" would you give a crack dealer?  How about somebody making and distributing cocaine?
> 
> If somebody embezzled you and your family out of your life savings what kind of alternate sentence would you give him?
Click to expand...

Personally i think possession of all drugs should be legalized.

There are plenty of sentencing options.  I really don't care to change the discussion in this thread


----------



## otto105

Flash said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> Within his first two months as president, Donald Trump repealed without public display an Obama administration gun regulation that prevented certain individuals with mental health conditions from buying firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes him just as guilty in your mind as the Democrats, doesn't it?
> 
> By the way, what he repealed was preventing the VA from withholding treatment to veterans that had firearms and that is a good thing.
> 
> That asshole Obama;s administration put out a position paper that said that  veterans and firearm owners are potential terrorist.  How stupid was that?
> 
> Did you hear what that dumbass Crooked Hillary kunt said today?
> 
> 
> *The crowd fled at the sound of gunshots.
> 
> Imagine the deaths if the shooter had a silencer, which the NRA wants to make easier to get.
> 
> Hillary Clinton (@HillaryClinton) October 2, 2017
> *
> The dumbass doesn't understand that the silencer would have not only cut down on the velocity of the bullets but the smoke (gas)  inside the room instead of being directed outward and would have probably immediately set off the fire alarms.
Click to expand...


Cut the velocity, but not the number and silence would have allowed more shots.

Given that he planned the attack, he would planned for using silencers if he had them too.


Next stupid argument in 3, 2,1.....


----------



## Skull Pilot

bodecea said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you can't answer the question then.
> 
> The only way to target gun crime is to target the actual pieces of shit committing the crimes and put them the fuck away for an extremely long time.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to target those pieces of shit is to register every weapon so their movements can be tracked. The registered owner is responsible for that gun. It can't change hands without transferring ownership.
> 
> As it is now. There is nothing to stop the free and undocumented movement of guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  There is no need for anyone to know if or what guns I own.  if I sell any gun (which I never plan on and have never done btw) I will follow all laws and only sell to a person who is legally eligible to buy a gun because that's what law abiding people do.
> 
> I am not and will never be responsible for what criminals do.
> 
> You get those pieces of shit off the streets with long mandatory sentences with no parole for any crime committed while in possession of a firearm to be served consecutively along with sentences for additional crimes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I applaud your ethical ownership but certainly you can see how that is a huge problem when guns are able to be moved so freely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem as I see it is we do not enforce the gun laws we already have with the necessary severity.
> 
> Guns are not the problem PEOPLE are the problem.  Keep the violent people off the streets with mandatory long sentences with no parole and watch both the crime and murder rates plummet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already lock up more people than any other country.
Click to expand...


My god how many times do I have to repeat myself to you people?

We tend to lock up a lot of NONVIOLENT offenders.

We need to employ alternate sentencing for NONVIOLENT offenders and reserve prison space for VIOLENT offenders


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Skull Pilot said:


> Personally i think possession of all drugs should be legalized.



Yeah, that would make us all a lot safer......


----------



## Skull Pilot

Brain357 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> 
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. My cousin has a class III license and a Tommy Gun. (Thompson full-auto submachine gun). Absolutely he has the right to own that. He stormed Normandy on D-Day, he cannot find a crated M1 Garand, which is the weapon he used on that campaign, there's some kind of regulation preventing that. That's not right. Did the shooter obtain the weapons used legally? Is the 64 year-old man even the real shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That gives him a right to a weapon for mass killing?  I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it does. Although he has one, he has never "mass-killed" a damn thing except fish he caught. GFY Commie scum.
> 
> The fish were Bass and very tasty, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy didn't kill anyone till he did
Click to expand...

And you haven't raped anyone until you do

maybe we should do something about all you future rapists out there right?


----------



## Skull Pilot

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally i think possession of all drugs should be legalized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that would make us all a lot safer......
Click to expand...


It actually would.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not selfish at all since my guns pose absolutely no threat to the public Because I pose absolutely no threat to the public.
> 
> There is no reason for my ownership of firearms to be restricted because some piece of shit uses a gun to kill someone.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you're not a threat to the public.  However, in order to restrict firearms from being in the hands of someone who is a threat (and I'm not just talking mass murder, but DV killings, gang killings, etc.) the rights of all need reasonable restriction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have reasonable restriction.
> 
> Convicted felons can't buy guns, the adjudicated mentally ill can't buy guns.
> 
> People with no criminal record need not be restricted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So people like the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't restrict a person's right before he has committed a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should we just let North Korea and Iran have all the weapons they want then?
Click to expand...


They already have all the weapons they want


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Skull Pilot said:


> It actually would.



Can you please explain (in another thread)...I'd love to hear that explanation


----------



## OldLady

Moonglow said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino*
> 
> *Damn those Muslims!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 'Mornin, Moon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Howdy, how's life beating you down today?
Click to expand...

Well, it's not bad for being in a gun thread.


----------



## Moonglow

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino*
> 
> *Damn those Muslims!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 'Mornin, Moon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Howdy, how's life beating you down today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it's not bad for being in a gun thread.
Click to expand...

Yeah, as long as they don't point it at you...


----------



## Skull Pilot

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It actually would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please explain (in another thread)...I'd love to hear that explanation
Click to expand...


Maybe if I feel like it

but here you go

Drug Legalization, Criminalization, and Harm Reduction


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Fortunately, Hillary is getting her behind slammed for her stupid premature comments on gun control.

The witch can't get ANYTHING right.

Luvin it!


----------



## otto105

Flash said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> Within his first two months as president, Donald Trump repealed without public display an Obama administration gun regulation that prevented certain individuals with mental health conditions from buying firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that makes him just as guilty in your mind as the Democrats, doesn't it?
> 
> By the way, what he repealed was preventing the VA from withholding treatment to veterans that had firearms and that is a good thing.
> 
> That asshole Obama;s administration put out a position paper that said that  veterans and firearm owners are potential terrorist.  How stupid was that?
> 
> Did you hear what that dumbass Crooked Hillary kunt said today?
> 
> 
> *The crowd fled at the sound of gunshots.
> 
> Imagine the deaths if the shooter had a silencer, which the NRA wants to make easier to get.
> 
> Hillary Clinton (@HillaryClinton) October 2, 2017
> *
> The dumbass doesn't understand that the silencer would have not only cut down on the velocity of the bullets but the smoke (gas)  inside the room instead of being directed outward and would have probably immediately set off the fire alarms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like she had her agenda-pushing all ready to go. Coincidence? Hmmm..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crooked Hillary really is a dumb bitch.  The reports from the crowd is that they thought the automatic fire as part of the show and didn't react.
> 
> Besides, a silencer in a high power rifle doesn't eliminate the sound.  It directs the noise downrange instead of by the firearm.  The baffling will decrease the sound a little bit but would also have a significant effect on the velocity of the bullet.  If he had used a silencer then more people would have survived.
> 
> Also, the stupid kunt doesn't know that a silencer would jam up a full auto weapon pretty damn quick.
> 
> The dumb kunt needs to keep her filthy mouth shut about things she knows nothing about..
Click to expand...



The white trash so sayeth...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Skull Pilot said:


> Maybe if I feel like it



But more likely, maybe because it wouldn't


----------



## Brain357

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you're not a threat to the public.  However, in order to restrict firearms from being in the hands of someone who is a threat (and I'm not just talking mass murder, but DV killings, gang killings, etc.) the rights of all need reasonable restriction.
> 
> 
> 
> We already have reasonable restriction.
> 
> Convicted felons can't buy guns, the adjudicated mentally ill can't buy guns.
> 
> People with no criminal record need not be restricted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So people like the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't restrict a person's right before he has committed a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should we just let North Korea and Iran have all the weapons they want then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They already have all the weapons they want
Click to expand...


So we shouldn't do anything then right?


----------



## BuckToothMoron

JoeB131 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
Click to expand...


Why, what did they do? Maybe you’d support suing the manufacturer of the truck used in killing the 84 people in France. Liberal (lack of) logic never ceases to amaze me.

Mohamed Lahouaiej Bouhlel named as truck driver


----------



## Skull Pilot

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if I feel like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But more likely, maybe because it wouldn't
Click to expand...

Drug Legalization, Criminalization, and Harm Reduction

tell me did alcohol prohibition reduce or increase crime?

why do you think the prohibition on drugs doesn't increase crime just like the prohibition on alcohol did?


----------



## MarkDuffy

Flash said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUO
> 
> 
> Because we tend to lock up a lot of nonviolent offenders.
> 
> I've repeated this to you many times.  We need to employ alternate sentencing for nonviolent crimes and reserve prison space for violent offenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo, what kind of "alternate sentence" would you give a crack dealer?  How about somebody making and distributing cocaine?
> 
> If somebody embezzled you and your family out of your life savings what kind of alternate sentence would you give him?
Click to expand...


_If somebody embezzled you and your family out of your life savings what kind of alternate sentence would you give him?_

You cons would make him president


----------



## Skull Pilot

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We already have reasonable restriction.
> 
> Convicted felons can't buy guns, the adjudicated mentally ill can't buy guns.
> 
> People with no criminal record need not be restricted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So people like the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't restrict a person's right before he has committed a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should we just let North Korea and Iran have all the weapons they want then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They already have all the weapons they want
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we shouldn't do anything then right?
Click to expand...


I already told you what we should do you just don't listen


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

For all this hysteria about Gun Control from the Left after last night (which I agree was horrible)....

I heard on the radio coming home a while ago that there have been only 3 guns used in US massacres since 1937....

*ONLY 3 !!*

If that's true....you gun nuts are sicker than it might seem at first...and definitely more gullible


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Hutch Starskey said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
Click to expand...


Hey Hutch, why don’t you explain to the families of the 84 killed in France all the safety features of the truck that killed their loved ones....brain dead.


----------



## Skull Pilot

BasicHumanUnit said:


> For all this hysteria about Gun Control from the Left after last night (which I agree was horrible)....
> 
> I heard on the radio coming home a while ago that there have been only 3 guns used in US massacres since 1937....
> 
> *ONLY 3 !!*
> 
> If that's true....you gun nuts are sicker than it might seem at first...and definitely more gullible


are you sure they didn't specify fully automatic guns???


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A modern semi auto with high capacity mags is a mass killer.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. My cousin has a class III license and a Tommy Gun. (Thompson full-auto submachine gun). Absolutely he has the right to own that. He stormed Normandy on D-Day, he cannot find a crated M1 Garand, which is the weapon he used on that campaign, there's some kind of regulation preventing that. That's not right. Did the shooter obtain the weapons used legally? Is the 64 year-old man even the real shooter?
Click to expand...

When he was storming Normandy, he surely did have the right to operate that gun.  IMO, as a civilian he does not have the right to own it.
Besides, he's gotta be 80's or 90; should he be using that damned thing?
I know how my 90 year old neighbor used to drive and it was absolutely terrifying.


----------



## Skull Pilot

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> 
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. My cousin has a class III license and a Tommy Gun. (Thompson full-auto submachine gun). Absolutely he has the right to own that. He stormed Normandy on D-Day, he cannot find a crated M1 Garand, which is the weapon he used on that campaign, there's some kind of regulation preventing that. That's not right. Did the shooter obtain the weapons used legally? Is the 64 year-old man even the real shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he was storming Normandy, he surely did have the right to operate that gun.  IMO, as a civilian he does not have the right to own it.
> Besides, he's gotta be 80's or 90; should he be using that damned thing?
> I know how my 90 year old neighbor used to drive and it was absolutely terrifying.
Click to expand...


well you know what I say about opinions......


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Skull Pilot said:


> Drug Legalization, Criminalization, and Harm Reduction
> tell me did alcohol prohibition reduce or increase crime?
> why do you think the prohibition on drugs doesn't increase crime just like the prohibition on alcohol did?



I don't know skull......seems to me you'd just have millions more drugged up morons behind the wheel etc.

All these "studies" seem to omit one very important thing....human nature.

If (and it's impossible), but IF....these people could all use their drugs responsibly (lol) and in ways that wouldn't cause anyone else harm (lol LOL)...then maybe

But we can count on everyone being responsible in America, can't we?


----------



## Flash

otto105 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t matter if the guy was a Republican or a Democrat. What he was was crazy and 50 of more people are dead regardless of which political party he may have belonged to. What needs to be done is something to try and prevent nut cases like him from getting their hands on military grade weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you post an article that doesn't prove your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Democrats opposed an improvement in the mental health accountability to the NICS system  so don't blame the NRA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your article stated the Democratic lawmakers opposed a bill that would have doing nothing and supported a bill with teeth in it.
> 
> Your answer to that is what?
Click to expand...



You have to remember that Democrats lie.  When those bastards tell you that a bill "will do nothing" then they are lying.

Surely you are not one on of these stupid delusional Moon Bats that think Democrats are honest, are you?  I bet you voted for Crooked Hillary, didn't you?


----------



## Marion Morrison

koshergrl said:


> CBS fires vice president who said Vegas victims didn't deserve sympathy because country music fans 'often are Republican'



 This is the news now?


Where's Walter Cronkite and Paul Harvey?


----------



## Skull Pilot

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drug Legalization, Criminalization, and Harm Reduction
> tell me did alcohol prohibition reduce or increase crime?
> why do you think the prohibition on drugs doesn't increase crime just like the prohibition on alcohol did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know skull......seems to me you'd just have millions more drugged up morons behind the wheel etc.
> 
> All these "studies" seem to omit one very important thing....human nature.
> 
> If (and it's impossible), but IF....these people could all use their drugs responsibly (lol) and in ways that wouldn't cause anyone else harm (lol LOL)...then maybe
> 
> But we can count on everyone being responsible in American can't we?
Click to expand...


No more than we already have.

The so called war on drugs has not reduced the rate of use or the availability of drugs.  it is an utter failure.


----------



## OldLady

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judy?  LOL.  But Hutch is literate.  That's foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Paddock could be a pink pussy hat wearing anti Trump asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nahh, Pink hat-wearer's nose is too wide. Facial structure is same, nose is too wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ol' Flash is full of shit today.  Never did give me a link on his claim that ANTIFA was taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> I posted the message from the Melbourne ANTIFA.  You didn't pay attention.  We know the asshole lived in Florida so that establishes some degree of credibility.  I don't know if it is true or the reports from ISIS are true.  We will find out soon.  If he is a Left Wing asshole like that hateful Negro that shot up the church last week or the anti Trump piece of shit that shot up the Congressmen then expect it to be covered up by the Liberal media.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152378
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing that guy was as ANTIFA as I am the Queen of Sheba.  Isn't Melbourne in Australia?  What in hell has Florida got to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy lived in Melbourne Florida.  His brother lives in Orlando not too far away.  Australia is not the only country in the world with a city named Melbourne.
> 
> I don't know if he was ANTIFA or not.  However, shooting people is the kind of hate we would expect to see from those Left Wing assholes and somebody in the place where the shooter lived says that he was ANTIFA.
> 
> Sometimes these early reports are accurate and sometimes they are not.  We will see.  We do know that ANTIFA is a terrorist organization so I wouldn't put anything beyond them.
Click to expand...

I have never heard of an ANTIFA person shooting anyone in this country in protest.  Also, YOU have deemed ANTIFA a terrorist organization, but I don't believe the authorities have.  Not that I approve of their tactics, but let's stay accurate here.


----------



## OldLady

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. My cousin has a class III license and a Tommy Gun. (Thompson full-auto submachine gun). Absolutely he has the right to own that. He stormed Normandy on D-Day, he cannot find a crated M1 Garand, which is the weapon he used on that campaign, there's some kind of regulation preventing that. That's not right. Did the shooter obtain the weapons used legally? Is the 64 year-old man even the real shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he was storming Normandy, he surely did have the right to operate that gun.  IMO, as a civilian he does not have the right to own it.
> Besides, he's gotta be 80's or 90; should he be using that damned thing?
> I know how my 90 year old neighbor used to drive and it was absolutely terrifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well you know what I say about opinions......
Click to expand...

I wasn't talking to you.
And my opinion is as good as yours.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked I didn't have to have my fingerprints on file with the state cops in order to get my drivers license as I had to for my carry permit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but you don't need to have your fingerprints on file with the authorities either.  You do for a CCW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As it should be. Are you suggesting background checks for car registration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is you don't have a right to drive a car on public property where you do have the right to own firearms
> 
> there is a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.
Click to expand...

there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.

What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced


----------



## MarkDuffy

Dalia said:


> There are saying on the media they he broke one window but we see two broken Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58 people are dead and more than 515 are injured after a mass shooting in Las Vegas


The two windows thing is very interesting and allows lots of conspiracy theories.


----------



## Brain357

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but you don't need to have your fingerprints on file with the authorities either.  You do for a CCW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As it should be. Are you suggesting background checks for car registration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is you don't have a right to drive a car on public property where you do have the right to own firearms
> 
> there is a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
Click to expand...


Which ones would have helped with this event?


----------



## OldLady

BasicHumanUnit said:


> For all this hysteria about Gun Control from the Left after last night (which I agree was horrible)....
> 
> I heard on the radio coming home a while ago that there have been only 3 guns used in US massacres since 1937....
> 
> *ONLY 3 !!*
> 
> If that's true....you gun nuts are sicker than it might seem at first...and definitely more gullible


Three types.  So what three types are they?


----------



## Coyote

Gracie said:


> Wait until they catch the creeps doing this. Nobody knows yet what the motive is or who is doing it.


Its weird...they still hsve no known motive. The guy seems to be a complete cipher.


----------



## Dalia

MarkDuffy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are saying on the media they he broke one window but we see two broken Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58 people are dead and more than 515 are injured after a mass shooting in Las Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> The two windows thing is very interesting and allows lots of conspiracy theories.
Click to expand...

I agree, there are a lot of window in a room at the hotel but now we could count 15 Windows it is a lot.


----------



## Coyote

Theowl32 said:


> Well, considering how all reports of it that it isn't a white person, CNN producers are going to make the narrative about gun control.
> 
> Count on it.
> 
> Also, count on it being blamed on Trump/white people/republicans.


...from the person busy pre-blaming muslims.


----------



## Faun

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nahh, Pink hat-wearer's nose is too wide. Facial structure is same, nose is too wide.
> 
> 
> 
> Ol' Flash is full of shit today.  Never did give me a link on his claim that ANTIFA was taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> I posted the message from the Melbourne ANTIFA.  You didn't pay attention.  We know the asshole lived in Florida so that establishes some degree of credibility.  I don't know if it is true or the reports from ISIS are true.  We will find out soon.  If he is a Left Wing asshole like that hateful Negro that shot up the church last week or the anti Trump piece of shit that shot up the Congressmen then expect it to be covered up by the Liberal media.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152378
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing that guy was as ANTIFA as I am the Queen of Sheba.  Isn't Melbourne in Australia?  What in hell has Florida got to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy lived in Melbourne Florida.  His brother lives in Orlando not too far away.  Australia is not the only country in the world with a city named Melbourne.
> 
> I don't know if he was ANTIFA or not.  However, shooting people is the kind of hate we would expect to see from those Left Wing assholes and somebody in the place where the shooter lived says that he was ANTIFA.
> 
> Sometimes these early reports are accurate and sometimes they are not.  We will see.  We do know that ANTIFA is a terrorist organization so I wouldn't put anything beyond them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of an ANTIFA person shooting anyone in this country in protest.  Also, YOU have deemed ANTIFA a terrorist organization, but I don't believe the authorities have.  Not that I approve of their tactics, but let's stay accurate here.
Click to expand...

There is no staying accurate with that one. He lives in his own demented bubble where his delusions are real to him. Like his idiocy about expecting the shooter to be Antifa when Antifa hasn’t shot anyone.


----------



## otto105

Flash said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUO
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting and blowing things up is a conservative christian thing to do. Just ask Oklahoma City or Atlanta during the Olympics....or some anti-abortion fanatic....or some alt-right nazxi goon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be the one that burst your fantasy bubble but lately it has been the Muslims that have been blowing things up.
> 
> Of course that despicable Negro shot up the church last week and before that anti Trump asshole shot up a bunch of Congressmen.
Click to expand...


Sure, if you forget your good buddy Dylann Roof.


----------



## otto105

Flash said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like laws keeping gun out of mentally unstable people? Laws which the NRA opposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back a year or two ago the Republicans introduced a bill to greatly improve the reporting of the mentally ill and to incorporate that data into the NICS system but the Democrats voted it down with Cloture.
> 
> So that pretty well means that the Democrats are against keeping guns out of mentally unstable people, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Senate rejects gun control background check measures
> 
> *Senate rejects gun control background check measures*
> 
> But Democrats resoundingly rejected the GOP background check measure, arguing it would do little to make sure potential criminals or terrorists couldn’t buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you post an article that doesn't prove your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that Democrats opposed an improvement in the mental health accountability to the NICS system  so don't blame the NRA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your article stated the Democratic lawmakers opposed a bill that would have doing nothing and supported a bill with teeth in it.
> 
> Your answer to that is what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have to remember that Democrats lie.  When those bastards tell you that a bill "will do nothing" then they are lying.
> 
> Surely you are not one on of these stupid delusional Moon Bats that think Democrats are honest, are you?  I bet you voted for Crooked Hillary, didn't you?
Click to expand...



I don't think that YOU'RE honest and you seem to represent the alt-right on board.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nahh, Pink hat-wearer's nose is too wide. Facial structure is same, nose is too wide.
> 
> 
> 
> Ol' Flash is full of shit today.  Never did give me a link on his claim that ANTIFA was taking responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> I posted the message from the Melbourne ANTIFA.  You didn't pay attention.  We know the asshole lived in Florida so that establishes some degree of credibility.  I don't know if it is true or the reports from ISIS are true.  We will find out soon.  If he is a Left Wing asshole like that hateful Negro that shot up the church last week or the anti Trump piece of shit that shot up the Congressmen then expect it to be covered up by the Liberal media.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152378
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing that guy was as ANTIFA as I am the Queen of Sheba.  Isn't Melbourne in Australia?  What in hell has Florida got to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy lived in Melbourne Florida.  His brother lives in Orlando not too far away.  Australia is not the only country in the world with a city named Melbourne.
> 
> I don't know if he was ANTIFA or not.  However, shooting people is the kind of hate we would expect to see from those Left Wing assholes and somebody in the place where the shooter lived says that he was ANTIFA.
> 
> Sometimes these early reports are accurate and sometimes they are not.  We will see.  We do know that ANTIFA is a terrorist organization so I wouldn't put anything beyond them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of an ANTIFA person shooting anyone in this country in protest.  Also, YOU have deemed ANTIFA a terrorist organization, but I don't believe the authorities have.  Not that I approve of their tactics, but let's stay accurate here.
Click to expand...


The FBI has.

FBI, DHS Officially Classify Antifa Activities As "Domestic Terrorist Violence"


----------



## MarkDuffy

Dalia said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are saying on the media they he broke one window but we see two broken Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58 people are dead and more than 515 are injured after a mass shooting in Las Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> The two windows thing is very interesting and allows lots of conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, there are a lot of window in a room at the hotel but now we could count 15 Windows it is a lot.
Click to expand...


It does not take long for the smoke from a fired round to fill a room, especially a small one without any ventilation.

A fire alarm from gun smoke led police to the Las Vegas shooter's room, retired officer says

This link sez small room, not a huge suite that would be required for them to be one room.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but you don't need to have your fingerprints on file with the authorities either.  You do for a CCW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. Are you suggesting background checks for car registration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is you don't have a right to drive a car on public property where you do have the right to own firearms
> 
> there is a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which ones would have helped with this event?
Click to expand...


Why don't you go thru those thousands of rules, regulations, and laws, and tell me?


----------



## Dr Grump

Billy_Kinetta said:


> It's near-guaranteed that this goober has a note in a police blotter somewhere, and fell through the cracks as they all seem to do in our current system.



Turns out, no.


----------



## Brain357

Keeter was among the thousands. On Monday morning, he tweeted a message: “I’ve been a proponent of the 2nd amendment my entire life,” he wrote. “Until the events of last night. I cannot express how wrong I was.”

He went on to describe that members of his crew were licensed to carry weapons and had “legal firearms on the bus. They were useless.”

“We need gun control RIGHT. NOW.” He wrote that his “biggest regret is that I stubbornly didn’t realize it until my brothers on the road and myself were threatened by it.”

Country guitarist who survived Vegas shooting has political transformation, calls for gun control


----------



## Brain357

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. Are you suggesting background checks for car registration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is you don't have a right to drive a car on public property where you do have the right to own firearms
> 
> there is a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which ones would have helped with this event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you go thru those thousands of rules, regulations, and laws, and tell me?
Click to expand...


Not aware of any.  

The bill Clinton gun control would have most likely helped.


----------



## Dr Grump

mudwhistle said:


> McVeigh was a leftist.



Yeah, like Stalin was a conservative.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is you don't have a right to drive a car on public property where you do have the right to own firearms
> 
> there is a difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which ones would have helped with this event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you go thru those thousands of rules, regulations, and laws, and tell me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not aware of any.
> 
> The bill Clinton gun control would have most likely helped.
Click to expand...


Not even slightly.


The only way you're going to get what you want, is as door to door search and seizure of ALL firearms.

and I don't see that ever happening


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ol' Flash is full of shit today.  Never did give me a link on his claim that ANTIFA was taking responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> I posted the message from the Melbourne ANTIFA.  You didn't pay attention.  We know the asshole lived in Florida so that establishes some degree of credibility.  I don't know if it is true or the reports from ISIS are true.  We will find out soon.  If he is a Left Wing asshole like that hateful Negro that shot up the church last week or the anti Trump piece of shit that shot up the Congressmen then expect it to be covered up by the Liberal media.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152378
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing that guy was as ANTIFA as I am the Queen of Sheba.  Isn't Melbourne in Australia?  What in hell has Florida got to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy lived in Melbourne Florida.  His brother lives in Orlando not too far away.  Australia is not the only country in the world with a city named Melbourne.
> 
> I don't know if he was ANTIFA or not.  However, shooting people is the kind of hate we would expect to see from those Left Wing assholes and somebody in the place where the shooter lived says that he was ANTIFA.
> 
> Sometimes these early reports are accurate and sometimes they are not.  We will see.  We do know that ANTIFA is a terrorist organization so I wouldn't put anything beyond them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of an ANTIFA person shooting anyone in this country in protest.  Also, YOU have deemed ANTIFA a terrorist organization, but I don't believe the authorities have.  Not that I approve of their tactics, but let's stay accurate here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI has.
> 
> FBI, DHS Officially Classify Antifa Activities As "Domestic Terrorist Violence"
Click to expand...

Has the SPLC begun tracking them?  Are they listed with them?


----------



## Dr Grump

Rustic said:


> [
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people



Which is why there should be licencing and background checks.


----------



## MarkDuffy

As the sun rose over Las Vegas, two broken windows could be seen from the 32nd floor of the hotel, curtains billowing out of them. Law enforcement officials believe Paddock had connecting rooms or a suite and ran between both windows, firing out of both, either to get a different vantage point or to avoid return-fire.

58 people killed, more than 500 hurt in Las Vegas Strip shooting

Wait what? They don't know if it was a big suite or two rooms?

Hello?


----------



## OldLady

Brain357 said:


> Keeter was among the thousands. On Monday morning, he tweeted a message: “I’ve been a proponent of the 2nd amendment my entire life,” he wrote. “Until the events of last night. I cannot express how wrong I was.”
> 
> He went on to describe that members of his crew were licensed to carry weapons and had “legal firearms on the bus. They were useless.”
> 
> “We need gun control RIGHT. NOW.” He wrote that his “biggest regret is that I stubbornly didn’t realize it until my brothers on the road and myself were threatened by it.”
> 
> Country guitarist who survived Vegas shooting has political transformation, calls for gun control


It makes a difference when you are the one being shot at.  Unarmed civilians also have a right to be safe.


----------



## OldLady

MarkDuffy said:


> As the sun rose over Las Vegas, two broken windows could be seen from the 32nd floor of the hotel, curtains billowing out of them. Law enforcement officials believe Paddock had connecting rooms or a suite and ran between both windows, firing out of both, either to get a different vantage point or to avoid return-fire.
> 
> 58 people killed, more than 500 hurt in Las Vegas Strip shooting
> 
> Wait what? They don't know if it was a big suite or two rooms?
> 
> Hello?


The explosion when SWAT went in may have messed up the place?


----------



## flacaltenn

Eloy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed there is.  And, amazingly enough there isn't a legal machinegun trade in France and yet the terrorists who killed all of those poor Parisians had no trouble obtaining them.  Hmm.  It seems that gun laws don't prevent bad people from getting them.  How is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most gun owners are not members of the nra.  Furthermore the nra doesn't exist in France.  So, yet again, how did the Paris attackers get their illegal machineguns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  it is a lobby for the gun owners of the USA.  Go peddle your bullshit elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop your vulgarity if you want to avoid being reported.
> The NRA used to be for gun owners but they changed their rules and now accept large donations from gun manufacturers. They also pay for promoting politicians who are willing to be in their pocket. That makes them a gun lobby group for the manufacturers.
Click to expand...


They have over 3.5Mill members. The vast majority of their funds come from these subscriptions. So it's 3.5 average Americans versus HOW MANY "gun manufacturers"?   It's a CITIZEN lobbying group. The gun manufacturers have their OWN more reliable lobbies.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> I posted the message from the Melbourne ANTIFA.  You didn't pay attention.  We know the asshole lived in Florida so that establishes some degree of credibility.  I don't know if it is true or the reports from ISIS are true.  We will find out soon.  If he is a Left Wing asshole like that hateful Negro that shot up the church last week or the anti Trump piece of shit that shot up the Congressmen then expect it to be covered up by the Liberal media.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152378
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that guy was as ANTIFA as I am the Queen of Sheba.  Isn't Melbourne in Australia?  What in hell has Florida got to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy lived in Melbourne Florida.  His brother lives in Orlando not too far away.  Australia is not the only country in the world with a city named Melbourne.
> 
> I don't know if he was ANTIFA or not.  However, shooting people is the kind of hate we would expect to see from those Left Wing assholes and somebody in the place where the shooter lived says that he was ANTIFA.
> 
> Sometimes these early reports are accurate and sometimes they are not.  We will see.  We do know that ANTIFA is a terrorist organization so I wouldn't put anything beyond them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of an ANTIFA person shooting anyone in this country in protest.  Also, YOU have deemed ANTIFA a terrorist organization, but I don't believe the authorities have.  Not that I approve of their tactics, but let's stay accurate here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI has.
> 
> FBI, DHS Officially Classify Antifa Activities As "Domestic Terrorist Violence"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the SPLC begun tracking them?  Are they listed with them?
Click to expand...


Are you saying you value the SPLC over the FBI? 

That's not a wise choice.

SPLC is bullshit.


----------



## otto105

MarkDuffy said:


> As the sun rose over Las Vegas, two broken windows could be seen from the 32nd floor of the hotel, curtains billowing out of them. Law enforcement officials believe Paddock had connecting rooms or a suite and ran between both windows, firing out of both, either to get a different vantage point or to avoid return-fire.
> 
> 58 people killed, more than 500 hurt in Las Vegas Strip shooting
> 
> Wait what? They don't know if it was a big suite or two rooms?
> 
> Hello?



Hello, it means the hotel is not releasing information yet and the law enforcement is not ready to release details.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> 
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. My cousin has a class III license and a Tommy Gun. (Thompson full-auto submachine gun). Absolutely he has the right to own that. He stormed Normandy on D-Day, he cannot find a crated M1 Garand, which is the weapon he used on that campaign, there's some kind of regulation preventing that. That's not right. Did the shooter obtain the weapons used legally? Is the 64 year-old man even the real shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he was storming Normandy, he surely did have the right to operate that gun.  IMO, as a civilian he does not have the right to own it.
> Besides, he's gotta be 80's or 90; should he be using that damned thing?
> I know how my 90 year old neighbor used to drive and it was absolutely terrifying.
Click to expand...


If anything like my Serbian neighbor you stay off the sidewalk and pray to whatever you believe in!


----------



## Flash

otto105 said:


> [QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that YOU'RE honest and you seem to represent the alt-right on board.



You are obviously an uneducated low information Moon Bat but I will educate you and tell you what happen.

The filthy ass Democrats tried to pass an universal background check bill.  How dumb was that?  The last thing we need is allowing the government to determine who can eligible for a right defined in the Constitution. 

It didn't pass.  The Republicans (god bless them) stopped it from going through.

The Democrats, being butt hurt, didn't like it that they weren't able to infringe upon the right to keep and bear arms.

The Republicans introduced an alternative bill that would greatly strengthen the ability of the  government to identify mentally disturbed people and enter that info into an expanded NCIS system.  That was a good thing.

However, the filthy ass Democrats didn't want the Republicans to pass a common sense bill.  They stopped the bill iusing cloture and that was despicable.

Before you post any more of your uneducated partisan bullshit you need to at least read the bill that the filthy ass Democrats prevented from passing.  What is in that bill that is so bad? 


https://www.grassley.senate.gov/sit...d/Summary-of-Grassley-Cruz-Gun-Substitute.pdf


----------



## Hugo Furst

flacaltenn said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have the NRA to make sure they get and keep their guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most gun owners are not members of the nra.  Furthermore the nra doesn't exist in France.  So, yet again, how did the Paris attackers get their illegal machineguns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA is a lobby group for the gun manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.  it is a lobby for the gun owners of the USA.  Go peddle your bullshit elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop your vulgarity if you want to avoid being reported.
> The NRA used to be for gun owners but they changed their rules and now accept large donations from gun manufacturers. They also pay for promoting politicians who are willing to be in their pocket. That makes them a gun lobby group for the manufacturers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have over 3.5Mill members. The vast majority of their funds come from these subscriptions. So it's 3.5 average Americans versus HOW MANY "gun manufacturers"?   It's a CITIZEN lobbying group. The gun manufacturers have their OWN more reliable lobbies.
Click to expand...




flacaltenn said:


> The gun manufacturers have their OWN more reliable lobbies.



Yup...

they buy congressmen


----------



## Manonthestreet

Based on the Early Reports, the Las Vegas Shooting Is Very, Very Strange


----------



## Rustic

Dr Grump said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why there should be licencing and background checks.
Click to expand...

Na, enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that guy was as ANTIFA as I am the Queen of Sheba.  Isn't Melbourne in Australia?  What in hell has Florida got to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy lived in Melbourne Florida.  His brother lives in Orlando not too far away.  Australia is not the only country in the world with a city named Melbourne.
> 
> I don't know if he was ANTIFA or not.  However, shooting people is the kind of hate we would expect to see from those Left Wing assholes and somebody in the place where the shooter lived says that he was ANTIFA.
> 
> Sometimes these early reports are accurate and sometimes they are not.  We will see.  We do know that ANTIFA is a terrorist organization so I wouldn't put anything beyond them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of an ANTIFA person shooting anyone in this country in protest.  Also, YOU have deemed ANTIFA a terrorist organization, but I don't believe the authorities have.  Not that I approve of their tactics, but let's stay accurate here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI has.
> 
> FBI, DHS Officially Classify Antifa Activities As "Domestic Terrorist Violence"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the SPLC begun tracking them?  Are they listed with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying you value the SPLC over the FBI?
> 
> That's not a wise choice.
> 
> SPLC is bullshit.
Click to expand...

No, I'm asking if they are tracking them the way they do the other hate groups/terrorist organizations.  Fair is fair.


----------



## Brain357

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.
> 
> 
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which ones would have helped with this event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you go thru those thousands of rules, regulations, and laws, and tell me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not aware of any.
> 
> The bill Clinton gun control would have most likely helped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even slightly.
> 
> 
> The only way you're going to get what you want, is as door to door search and seizure of ALL firearms.
> 
> and I don't see that ever happening
Click to expand...


I'm certain magazine limits would have slowed him.


----------



## Flash

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> I posted the message from the Melbourne ANTIFA.  You didn't pay attention.  We know the asshole lived in Florida so that establishes some degree of credibility.  I don't know if it is true or the reports from ISIS are true.  We will find out soon.  If he is a Left Wing asshole like that hateful Negro that shot up the church last week or the anti Trump piece of shit that shot up the Congressmen then expect it to be covered up by the Liberal media.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152378
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that guy was as ANTIFA as I am the Queen of Sheba.  Isn't Melbourne in Australia?  What in hell has Florida got to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy lived in Melbourne Florida.  His brother lives in Orlando not too far away.  Australia is not the only country in the world with a city named Melbourne.
> 
> I don't know if he was ANTIFA or not.  However, shooting people is the kind of hate we would expect to see from those Left Wing assholes and somebody in the place where the shooter lived says that he was ANTIFA.
> 
> Sometimes these early reports are accurate and sometimes they are not.  We will see.  We do know that ANTIFA is a terrorist organization so I wouldn't put anything beyond them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of an ANTIFA person shooting anyone in this country in protest.  Also, YOU have deemed ANTIFA a terrorist organization, but I don't believe the authorities have.  Not that I approve of their tactics, but let's stay accurate here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI has.
> 
> FBI, DHS Officially Classify Antifa Activities As "Domestic Terrorist Violence"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has the SPLC begun tracking them?  Are they listed with them?
Click to expand...



Who gives a shit what those SPLC commies think?  The US government has determined ANTIFA to be a terrorist organization.  That means they are on the real shit list.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Coyote said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until they catch the creeps doing this. Nobody knows yet what the motive is or who is doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Its weird...they still hsve no known motive. The guy seems to be a complete cipher.
Click to expand...


This is the strange part.

The female might be the actual key to all this.

Depending where she is from and from the looks of her she could be Filipino and if so what region?

Could explain ISIS comment earlier...


----------



## OldLady

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. My cousin has a class III license and a Tommy Gun. (Thompson full-auto submachine gun). Absolutely he has the right to own that. He stormed Normandy on D-Day, he cannot find a crated M1 Garand, which is the weapon he used on that campaign, there's some kind of regulation preventing that. That's not right. Did the shooter obtain the weapons used legally? Is the 64 year-old man even the real shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he was storming Normandy, he surely did have the right to operate that gun.  IMO, as a civilian he does not have the right to own it.
> Besides, he's gotta be 80's or 90; should he be using that damned thing?
> I know how my 90 year old neighbor used to drive and it was absolutely terrifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anything like my Serbian neighbor you stay off the sidewalk and pray to whatever you believe in!
Click to expand...

Every single day, wrong way down the one way street, and kids did jump back from the street, believe me.  He was blind as a bat.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones would have helped with this event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you go thru those thousands of rules, regulations, and laws, and tell me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not aware of any.
> 
> The bill Clinton gun control would have most likely helped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even slightly.
> 
> 
> The only way you're going to get what you want, is as door to door search and seizure of ALL firearms.
> 
> and I don't see that ever happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm certain magazine limits would have slowed him.
Click to expand...


another item that can be made at home, with no one the wiser.


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering how all reports of it that it isn't a white person, CNN producers are going to make the narrative about gun control.
> 
> Count on it.
> 
> Also, count on it being blamed on Trump/white people/republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...from the person busy pre-blaming muslims.
Click to expand...

Why would anybody in their right mind blame MUSLIMS?

I wonder...

http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/isis-claims-responsibility-for-las-vegas-massacre/


----------



## Dalia

MarkDuffy said:


> As the sun rose over Las Vegas, two broken windows could be seen from the 32nd floor of the hotel, curtains billowing out of them. Law enforcement officials believe Paddock had connecting rooms or a suite and ran between both windows, firing out of both, either to get a different vantage point or to avoid return-fire.
> 
> 58 people killed, more than 500 hurt in Las Vegas Strip shooting
> 
> Wait what? They don't know if it was a big suite or two rooms?
> 
> Hello?


Yes, Strange ..

*It was not clear whether Paddock had specifically requested a room on a high floor that overlooked the concert venue or whether he had prevented housekeepers from entering his room in the days prior.*

As the sun rose over Las Vegas, *two broken windows could be seen from the 32nd floor of the hotel, curtains billowing out of them. Law enforcement officials believe Paddock had connecting rooms or a suite and ran between both windows, firing out of both, either to get a different vantage point or to avoid return-fire.*

And they still don't know the motivation.


----------



## Faun

Flash said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that YOU'RE honest and you seem to represent the alt-right on board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are obviously an uneducated low information Moon Bat but I will educate you and tell you what happen.
> 
> The filthy ass Democrats tried to pass an universal background check bill.  How dumb was that?  The last thing we need is allowing the government to determine who can eligible for a right defined in the Constitution.
> 
> It didn't pass.  The Republicans (god bless them) stopped it from going through.
> 
> The Democrats, being butt hurt, didn't like it that they weren't able to infringe upon the right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> The Republicans introduced an alternative bill that would greatly strengthen the ability of the  government to identify mentally disturbed people and enter that info into an expanded NCIS system.  That was a good thing.
> 
> However, the filthy ass Democrats didn't want the Republicans to pass a common sense bill.  They stopped the bill iusing cloture and that was despicable.
> 
> Before you post any more of your uneducated partisan bullshit you need to at least read the bill that the filthy ass Democrats prevented from passing.  What is in that bill that is so bad?
> 
> 
> https://www.grassley.senate.gov/sit...d/Summary-of-Grassley-Cruz-Gun-Substitute.pdf
Click to expand...

LOLOL

_*”Before you post any more of your uneducated partisan bullshit...”*_


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a rifle semi or not chase anyone down the street and kill anybody… Have you?
> 
> 
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. My cousin has a class III license and a Tommy Gun. (Thompson full-auto submachine gun). Absolutely he has the right to own that. He stormed Normandy on D-Day, he cannot find a crated M1 Garand, which is the weapon he used on that campaign, there's some kind of regulation preventing that. That's not right. Did the shooter obtain the weapons used legally? Is the 64 year-old man even the real shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he was storming Normandy, he surely did have the right to operate that gun.  IMO, as a civilian he does not have the right to own it.
> Besides, he's gotta be 80's or 90; should he be using that damned thing?
> I know how my 90 year old neighbor used to drive and it was absolutely terrifying.
Click to expand...


He absolutely does, that's where you're mistaken. Be glad this isn't the FZ or that would definitely get a STFU.

He could operate it then, he can operate it now.

Mostly all he operates is the 1942 pigeon-puller. We had to operate last family reunion.


----------



## OldLady

Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
NUTS.
If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.


----------



## Manonthestreet

They need to find the girl saying everyone was going to die


----------



## Flash

Marion Morrison said:


> [QUO
> 
> 
> Are you saying you value the SPLC over the FBI?
> 
> That's not a wise choice.
> 
> SPLC is bullshit.



Those commie shitheads at SPLC love to put right wing organizations on their list but always seem to look the other way at the despicable Left Wing and Muslim organizations.  That is why they have no credibility.


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> People with rifles kill innocent American people.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. My cousin has a class III license and a Tommy Gun. (Thompson full-auto submachine gun). Absolutely he has the right to own that. He stormed Normandy on D-Day, he cannot find a crated M1 Garand, which is the weapon he used on that campaign, there's some kind of regulation preventing that. That's not right. Did the shooter obtain the weapons used legally? Is the 64 year-old man even the real shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he was storming Normandy, he surely did have the right to operate that gun.  IMO, as a civilian he does not have the right to own it.
> Besides, he's gotta be 80's or 90; should he be using that damned thing?
> I know how my 90 year old neighbor used to drive and it was absolutely terrifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He absolutely does, that's where you're mistaken. Be glad this isn't the FZ or that would definitely get a STFU.
> 
> He could operate it then, he can operate it now.
> 
> Mostly all he operates is the 1942 pigeon-puller. We had to operate last family reunion.
Click to expand...

I know you love your cousin, Marion.  I didn't mean any disrespect to him.  I don't think ANYONE has a right to those weapons as a civilian.  I'm sure he's a peach.


----------



## OldLady

Flash said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUO
> 
> 
> Are you saying you value the SPLC over the FBI?
> 
> That's not a wise choice.
> 
> SPLC is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those commie shitheads at SPLC love to put right wing organizations on their list but always seem to look the other way at the despicable Left Wing and Muslim organizations.  That is why they have no credibility.
Click to expand...

Which is why I asked.  Good point, if Antifa isn't being watched.


----------



## Rustic

OldLady said:


> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.


...and no new frivolous gun laws will save a single soul...


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering how all reports of it that it isn't a white person, CNN producers are going to make the narrative about gun control.
> 
> Count on it.
> 
> Also, count on it being blamed on Trump/white people/republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...from the person busy pre-blaming muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anybody in their right mind blame MUSLIMS?
> 
> I wonder...
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/isis-claims-responsibility-for-las-vegas-massacre/
Click to expand...

Police hsve already discounted that.


----------



## OldLady

Manonthestreet said:


> They need to find the girl saying everyone was going to die


If that's true, I agree.  Very interesting, to be sure.  They also need to talk to the security that removed her.
She's not being sought as a person of interest, though, so I think maybe that very obvious "clue" has already been looked at.

God, this is beginning to take on all the attributes of a Grassy Knoll.  You know that?


----------



## Flash

OldLady said:


> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.




The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.  

The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?

Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.


----------



## Brain357

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones would have helped with this event?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you go thru those thousands of rules, regulations, and laws, and tell me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not aware of any.
> 
> The bill Clinton gun control would have most likely helped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even slightly.
> 
> 
> The only way you're going to get what you want, is as door to door search and seizure of ALL firearms.
> 
> and I don't see that ever happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm certain magazine limits would have slowed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another item that can be made at home, with no one the wiser.
Click to expand...


Sounds like a recipe for jamming.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

OldLady said:


> I know you love your cousin, Marion.  I didn't mean any disrespect to him.  I don't think ANYONE has a right to those weapons as a civilian.  I'm sure he's a peach.



I disagree.  I think ANYONE who is competent and properly vetted SHOULD have the right to those weapons.
The US Constitution agrees with me.

See how valuable opinions are?


----------



## OldLady

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.
> 
> The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?
> 
> Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.
Click to expand...




Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.
> 
> The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?
> 
> Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.
Click to expand...

This is a 64 page thread, so I have not read it all.  What "indications" do you have that he had a Left Wing political agenda?


----------



## waltky

Death toll now stands at 58...




*At Least 58 Dead, 515 Wounded in Las Vegas Mass Shooting*
_October 2, 2017 - A gunman on the 32nd floor of a Las Vegas Strip casino opened fire Sunday night on an outdoor music festival below, killing more than 58 people._


> At least 58 people were killed and at least 515 others injured after a gunman opened fire Sunday night at a country music festival opposite the Mandalay Bay hotel and resort on the Las Vegas Strip, authorities said.  Police released the updated death toll shortly after 3:30 a.m. after a horrific night of violence that turned a concert into a scene of carnage. While initial reports put the death toll at 20, authorities announced later in the morning that 58 were dead.  Police said the suspect, 64-year-old Stephen Paddock, a resident of Mesquite, Nev., was killed after a SWAT team burst into the hotel room from which he was firing at the crowd.  “Right now we believe it’s a solo act, a lone wolf attacker,” Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Sheriff Joe Lombardo said. “We are pretty confident there is no longer a threat.”
> 
> Authorities said the gunman appeared to have begun firing at 10:08 p.m. from the 32nd floor of the Mandalay Bay hotel toward the concert venue across the street.  Officers entered the room and engaged the suspect. “He is dead, currently,” Lombardo said, adding that authorities have no evidence of a motive. “We don’t know what his belief system was at this time.”  Police said they have succeeded in locating a woman, identified as Marilou Danley, who was believed to be traveling with Paddock and is listed as living at his address in Mesquite, about 80 miles northeast of Las Vegas. “We are confident we have located the female person of interest,” the department said on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriff Joe Lombardo holds a media briefing regarding a deadly mass shooting on the Las Vegas Strip.​
> Mesquite authorities there secured a search warrant for the suspect’s home and found several rifles in the suspect’s room, said Mesquite Police officer Quinn Averett, a spokesman for the department. About 10 Mesquite officers were at the home early Monday morning holding a perimeter, he said.  Two of the dead may include a pair of off-duty police officers who were attending the concert, Lombardo said.  “A tragic and heinous act of violence has shaken the Nevada family,” Gov. Brian Sandoval said on Twitter. “Our prayers are with the victims and all affected by this act of cowardice.”  Authorities established a command post and triage center, and shut down parts of the Strip in the hours after the shooting. Hotel guests blocked from returning to their hotels were shuttled to a center equipped with metal detectors.
> 
> Police initially investigated reports of a “suspicious device” down the street, outside the Luxor Hotel, but said later there appeared to be no explosive devices related to the incident, other than that used by the SWAT team breaching the room where the suspect was located.  Video posted on social media showed the open-air concert fully underway when bursts of automatic gunfire rang out in rapid succession. Dozens of concertgoers dropped to the ground, screaming, while others ran, some in pairs or in groups with their arms linked.  The shooting went on for about more than 30 seconds before the music stopped, and another burst was heard later.  “Get down, stay down,” one woman shouted. “Let’s go,” another voice said. Another wave of gunshots followed soon after.
> 
> MORE



See Also:

*Officers, Both On and Off Duty, Among Those Wounded, Killed in Vegas Massacre*
_October 2, 2017 - Multiple police officers, both on and off duty, were among those killed or injured after a gunman opened fire Sunday night at a country music festival opposite the Mandalay Bay Resort._


> One local off-duty officer died, while two others who were on duty were wounded by gunfire, said Clark County Sheriff Joe Lombardo. Of the two wounded, one is stable after surgery and the other sustained minor injuries, he said.  "It's a devastating time," Lombardo said.  Many off-duty police officers from Los Angeles, Orange County, Bakersfield and other agencies traveled to Vegas for the show.
> 
> One Orange County sheriff's deputy was severely wounded by gunshot wounds to the abdomen and thigh, according to the Assn. of Orange County Deputy Sheriffs. The wives of two deputies were also reported wounded in the attack. A Bakersfield officer was wounded in the gunfire and was taken to a hospital for treatment, said Bakersfield Police Lt. Jeff Burdick.  They were expected to survive.  "Our officers were actually attending the concert as civilians," said Burdick, adding that the agency has accounted for every officer known to be there. "Keeping our fingers crossed that that's good info."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police vehicles are seen near the site of shooting in Las Vegas​
> An off-duty LAPD officer was also wounded in the shooting -- struck in the leg, a department spokeswoman confirmed. The officer, who is assigned to the LAPD's Foothill Division, was listed in stable condition.The Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department also confirmed that off-duty personnel were at the festival, and that two were hit by gunfire. Both were transported to a local hospital, where one remains in critical condition and the other is listed in stable condition, authorities said.  None of the officers were identified.  Authorities said shooter fired from the 32nd floor of the Mandalay Bay. He was identified as 64-year-old Stephen Paddock, a resident of Mesquite, Nev. He was killed after a SWAT team burst into the hotel room from where he was firing at the crowd, authorities said.  The shooting claimed the lives of more than 50 people and left at least 200 others injured.
> 
> Officers, Both On and Off Duty, Among Those Wounded, Killed in Vegas Massacre



Related:

*Witnesses Recall Mass Shooting at Country Concert in Las Vegas *
_October 2, 2017 - Harrowing eyewitness accounts are emerging from the scene of a Las Vegas country music concert where a gunman opened fire from a high-rise tower above, killing at least 50 people and injuring more than 200 others._


> Sunday night’s Route 91 Harvest festival was well underway across Las Vegas Boulevard from the Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino when the shooting erupted, officials said. Concertgoers reported bursts of weapons fire from the hotel as country singer Jason Aldean performed.  The shooting went on for more 30 seconds before the music stopped, witnesses said, then another burst was heard later.  Seth Bayles of West Hollywood said Aldean had been performing for about 20 minutes when he heard shots.  “I thought it was like bottle rockets going off,” Bayles said. “Then we saw people dropping. We saw someone get hit and then we started running.”  Bayles said he was probably 50 feet from the stage when he heard the shots. “We saw people down all over the place.”  Bayles said Aldean was quickly pulled off stage and that soon after the band was brought off as well.
> 
> Two men near the Mandalay Bay said they heard a helicopter with a bullhorn yelling “Go! Go! Go!” as the incident unfolded. Others said they saw police and SWAT teams streaming into the casino.  Bernice Allard, who came to the concert with her husband, Frank Allard, said there was screaming when the shooting began. “Single shot. Single shot, then a lot of shots,” Frank Allard said.  Allard said he had come to see Eric Church, Sam Hunt and Aldean, who was into his fourth or fifth song when the shooting began. He said the crowd began to stampede and that he grabbed a nearby fence, stretched both arms wide and tried to shield his wife from the danger. Then they ran.  “We followed the crowd out,” Bernice Allard said.  Alarm spread up and down the Strip as news of the shootings spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crime scene investigators stand over a corpse covered with a sheet along Reno Ave, in the aftermath of the mass shooting leaving at least 58 dead and more than 500 injured, in Las Vegas, Nevada​
> Alfonzo Ewing said he had arrived shortly before midnight for an overnight shift as a cook at the White Castle at the Best Western Plus Casino Royale on the northern side of the strip, a little more than 2 miles from the Mandalay Bay.  “We heard reports of gunshots and customers rushed to jump the counter for safety. Everyone just took off running from the White Castle and the hotel,” said Ewing, 37. “Employees and customers went downstairs to hide in the break room. We’re here now, 15 of us, with customers. We’re safe but we don’t know what’s happening.”
> 
> Kevin Daly, 58, of Long Beach, said he had been playing pai gow at the MGM Grand Hotel, down the street from the concert venue, and had just left to see if he could play a Game of Thrones game near the entry when chaos erupted.  “All these people started running and screaming, and then that stopped for about a minute, and then more people started coming in the other way and ran through where I was,” he said. “There were so many people walking and running and people crying and people saying there’s an active shooter on the street, so I finally asked one of the waitresses what’s going on and she said the shooter is outside of the casino.”  Daly said the entire area was put on lockdown so he went upstairs to his room. “Out the windows, we can see Mandalay Bay, we can see all the police cars and all the lights and there are helicopters all over the place.”
> 
> Witnesses Recall Mass Shooting at Country Concert in Las Vegas


----------



## Brain357

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you love your cousin, Marion.  I didn't mean any disrespect to him.  I don't think ANYONE has a right to those weapons as a civilian.  I'm sure he's a peach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think ANYONE who is competent and properly vetted SHOULD have the right to those weapons.
> The US Constitution agrees with me.
> 
> See how valuable opinions are?
Click to expand...


Like the shooter.  You need to think again.


----------



## Theowl32

Only one thing is not fitting the narrative of the left and it is confusing them. It is also disappointing many of these losers in the media.

So far we have not seen any minority victim. White on white crime....is not what they REALLY WANT. 

This will do, but the white on white crime is a little confusing and disappointing to many of them.

Don't doubt it.


----------



## Brain357

Theowl32 said:


> Only one thing is not fitting the narrative of the left and it is confusing them. It is also disappointing many of these losers in the media.
> 
> So far we have not seen any minority victim. White on white crime....is not what they REALLY WANT.
> 
> This will do, but the white on white crime is a little confusing and disappointing to many of them.
> 
> Don't doubt it.



Probably lots of dead pro gun people.  Sad.  Few will learn from it.


----------



## OldLady

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you love your cousin, Marion.  I didn't mean any disrespect to him.  I don't think ANYONE has a right to those weapons as a civilian.  I'm sure he's a peach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think ANYONE who is competent and properly vetted SHOULD have the right to those weapons.
> The US Constitution agrees with me.
> 
> See how valuable opinions are?
Click to expand...

Mine is as valuable as any other, including the Supreme Court Justices whose opinions enshrined our current gun rights.  There is another school of thought there, as well.
I know my opinion and a dollar will get me a cup of coffee at McDonalds, but I have as much a right to it as some old lawyer in a robe.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

OldLady said:


> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.



She's Filipino and not Asian looking and I looked it up a moment ago.

Her name is Marilou Danley and is in the Phils right now and he used some of her stuff.

CNN is reporting on it...


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering how all reports of it that it isn't a white person, CNN producers are going to make the narrative about gun control.
> 
> Count on it.
> 
> Also, count on it being blamed on Trump/white people/republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...from the person busy pre-blaming muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anybody in their right mind blame MUSLIMS?
> 
> I wonder...
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/isis-claims-responsibility-for-las-vegas-massacre/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police hsve already discounted that.
Click to expand...

Are you that stupid? 
Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent. 

Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.


----------



## otto105

Flash said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that YOU'RE honest and you seem to represent the alt-right on board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are obviously an uneducated low information Moon Bat but I will educate you and tell you what happen.
> 
> The filthy ass Democrats tried to pass an universal background check bill.  How dumb was that?  The last thing we need is allowing the government to determine who can eligible for a right defined in the Constitution.
> 
> It didn't pass.  The Republicans (god bless them) stopped it from going through.
> 
> The Democrats, being butt hurt, didn't like it that they weren't able to infringe upon the right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> The Republicans introduced an alternative bill that would greatly strengthen the ability of the  government to identify mentally disturbed people and enter that info into an expanded NCIS system.  That was a good thing.
> 
> However, the filthy ass Democrats didn't want the Republicans to pass a common sense bill.  They stopped the bill iusing cloture and that was despicable.
> 
> Before you post any more of your uneducated partisan bullshit you need to at least read the bill that the filthy ass Democrats prevented from passing.  What is in that bill that is so bad?
> 
> 
> https://www.grassley.senate.gov/sit...d/Summary-of-Grassley-Cruz-Gun-Substitute.pdf
Click to expand...



You have neither provided information that you're not a liar or on the rights of individuals to possess guns defined in the Constitution.

First, why don't you establish when the right (as you call it) to free gun ownership was established in this country. Because you haven't stated which militia you're in or proved that that unit is well regulated.

You seem to be under the assumption that a recent supreme court ruling from the right has alway been the law of the land.


----------



## Brain357

OldLady said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you love your cousin, Marion.  I didn't mean any disrespect to him.  I don't think ANYONE has a right to those weapons as a civilian.  I'm sure he's a peach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think ANYONE who is competent and properly vetted SHOULD have the right to those weapons.
> The US Constitution agrees with me.
> 
> See how valuable opinions are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is as valuable as any other, including the Supreme Court Justices whose opinions enshrined our current gun rights.  There is another school of thought there, as well.
> I know my opinion and a dollar will get me a cup of coffee at McDonalds, but I have as much a right to it as some old lawyer in a robe.
Click to expand...


We see often why people shouldn't have mass killing weapons.


----------



## koshergrl

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's Filipino and not Asian looking and I looked it up a moment ago.
> 
> Her name is Marilou Danley and is in the Phils right now and he used some of her stuff.
> 
> CNN is reporting on it...
Click to expand...

Yup. Filipino. Home of both violent communists and violent muslims. 

What a shithole.


----------



## Hugo Furst

OldLady said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you love your cousin, Marion.  I didn't mean any disrespect to him.  I don't think ANYONE has a right to those weapons as a civilian.  I'm sure he's a peach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think ANYONE who is competent and properly vetted SHOULD have the right to those weapons.
> The US Constitution agrees with me.
> 
> See how valuable opinions are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is as valuable as any other, including the Supreme Court Justices whose opinions enshrined our current gun rights.  There is another school of thought there, as well.
> I know my opinion and a dollar will get me a cup of coffee at McDonalds, but I have as much a right to it as some old lawyer in a robe.
Click to expand...



You can get a cup of coffee at McDonalds for a dollar?


Kooooollllll

(just trying to lighten things up a bit)


----------



## koshergrl

Brain357 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you love your cousin, Marion.  I didn't mean any disrespect to him.  I don't think ANYONE has a right to those weapons as a civilian.  I'm sure he's a peach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think ANYONE who is competent and properly vetted SHOULD have the right to those weapons.
> The US Constitution agrees with me.
> 
> See how valuable opinions are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is as valuable as any other, including the Supreme Court Justices whose opinions enshrined our current gun rights.  There is another school of thought there, as well.
> I know my opinion and a dollar will get me a cup of coffee at McDonalds, but I have as much a right to it as some old lawyer in a robe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see often why people shouldn't have mass killing weapons.
Click to expand...

Which is why they're already illegal, you piece of shit. 

Commies need to just die.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that more people are killed by fists and feet than by all types of rifles combines, even the scary black ones?
> 
> More people are killed with knives than by all rifles combined
> 
> More people are killed with hammers and other blunt objects than by all rifles combined
> 
> Didn't know that did ya?
> 
> 
> 
> Try killing almost 60 people and injuring over 400 from a 32 floor window using your fists and feet.  Or a knife.  No American civilian needs automatic or semiautomatic rifles.  They couldn't effectively wage a war on our government with them, and they do nothing but allow killing machines to float through our society, to be grabbed up any time someone gets murder in his heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. My cousin has a class III license and a Tommy Gun. (Thompson full-auto submachine gun). Absolutely he has the right to own that. He stormed Normandy on D-Day, he cannot find a crated M1 Garand, which is the weapon he used on that campaign, there's some kind of regulation preventing that. That's not right. Did the shooter obtain the weapons used legally? Is the 64 year-old man even the real shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When he was storming Normandy, he surely did have the right to operate that gun.  IMO, as a civilian he does not have the right to own it.
> Besides, he's gotta be 80's or 90; should he be using that damned thing?
> I know how my 90 year old neighbor used to drive and it was absolutely terrifying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He absolutely does, that's where you're mistaken. Be glad this isn't the FZ or that would definitely get a STFU.
> 
> He could operate it then, he can operate it now.
> 
> Mostly all he operates is the 1942 pigeon-puller. We had to operate last family reunion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you love your cousin, Marion.  I didn't mean any disrespect to him.  I don't think ANYONE has a right to those weapons as a civilian.  I'm sure he's a peach.
Click to expand...


He's one of those that fought to make you free here today so you could be posting, I'll tell you that. And yes, he had to fight.


----------



## Dalia

In all this horror we also saw the goodness of the Texans ... they did not hesitate to go and rescue the wounded people and took them to the hospital.







Photos: Mass shooting at Las Vegas music festival
A man lays on top of a woman as others flee the festival grounds. The woman reportedly got up from the scene.

Las Vegas shooting: 58 killed, 515 hurt in massacre on the Strip  - CNN


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you love your cousin, Marion.  I didn't mean any disrespect to him.  I don't think ANYONE has a right to those weapons as a civilian.  I'm sure he's a peach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think ANYONE who is competent and properly vetted SHOULD have the right to those weapons.
> The US Constitution agrees with me.
> 
> See how valuable opinions are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is as valuable as any other, including the Supreme Court Justices whose opinions enshrined our current gun rights.  There is another school of thought there, as well.
> I know my opinion and a dollar will get me a cup of coffee at McDonalds, but I have as much a right to it as some old lawyer in a robe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see often why people shouldn't have mass killing weapons.
Click to expand...




Brain357 said:


> We see often why people shouldn't have mass killing weapons.



often?

what do you consider 'mass killing'?


----------



## Brain357

Funny repubs don't want muslim immigrants because of what they might do.  But it's a different story for guns.


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering how all reports of it that it isn't a white person, CNN producers are going to make the narrative about gun control.
> 
> Count on it.
> 
> Also, count on it being blamed on Trump/white people/republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...from the person busy pre-blaming muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anybody in their right mind blame MUSLIMS?
> 
> I wonder...
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/isis-claims-responsibility-for-las-vegas-massacre/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police hsve already discounted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that stupid?
> Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent.
> 
> Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.
Click to expand...

People were preblaming before ISIS said anything.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

koshergrl said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's Filipino and not Asian looking and I looked it up a moment ago.
> 
> Her name is Marilou Danley and is in the Phils right now and he used some of her stuff.
> 
> CNN is reporting on it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. Filipino. Home of both violent communists and violent muslims.
> 
> What a shithole.
Click to expand...


The country is majority Catholics and true it has radical Islamist within it southern region the central and nothern regions are calm and beautiful except Manila and Cebu.


----------



## Brain357

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you love your cousin, Marion.  I didn't mean any disrespect to him.  I don't think ANYONE has a right to those weapons as a civilian.  I'm sure he's a peach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think ANYONE who is competent and properly vetted SHOULD have the right to those weapons.
> The US Constitution agrees with me.
> 
> See how valuable opinions are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is as valuable as any other, including the Supreme Court Justices whose opinions enshrined our current gun rights.  There is another school of thought there, as well.
> I know my opinion and a dollar will get me a cup of coffee at McDonalds, but I have as much a right to it as some old lawyer in a robe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see often why people shouldn't have mass killing weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see often why people shouldn't have mass killing weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> often?
> 
> what do you consider 'mass killing'?
Click to expand...


Last week it was a church.  Just before that an NFL party.  It is very often.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Brain357 said:


> Funny repubs don't want muslim immigrants because of what they might do.  But it's a different story for guns.



Actually I have no issue with Muslims and as long as they abide by the law then let them live in peace.

That goes for everyone.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> Funny repubs don't want muslim immigrants because of what they might do.  But it's a different story for guns.



Should I check my gun safe, see if any of my guns snuck out and killed someone while I wasn't looking?


----------



## Brain357

koshergrl said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you love your cousin, Marion.  I didn't mean any disrespect to him.  I don't think ANYONE has a right to those weapons as a civilian.  I'm sure he's a peach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think ANYONE who is competent and properly vetted SHOULD have the right to those weapons.
> The US Constitution agrees with me.
> 
> See how valuable opinions are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is as valuable as any other, including the Supreme Court Justices whose opinions enshrined our current gun rights.  There is another school of thought there, as well.
> I know my opinion and a dollar will get me a cup of coffee at McDonalds, but I have as much a right to it as some old lawyer in a robe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see often why people shouldn't have mass killing weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why they're already illegal, you piece of shit.
> 
> Commies need to just die.
Click to expand...


No they are not actually.


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering how all reports of it that it isn't a white person, CNN producers are going to make the narrative about gun control.
> 
> Count on it.
> 
> Also, count on it being blamed on Trump/white people/republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...from the person busy pre-blaming muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anybody in their right mind blame MUSLIMS?
> 
> I wonder...
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/isis-claims-responsibility-for-las-vegas-massacre/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police hsve already discounted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that stupid?
> Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent.
> 
> Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were preblaming before ISIS said anything.
Click to expand...

And with good reason. 
Because they were just yapping about targeting vegas, and the minute vegas got shot up, they ran to take credit. 

Hmmm...I wonder why anybody would blame them when it happens?

Think. think. think. You can do it!


----------



## Brain357

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny repubs don't want muslim immigrants because of what they might do.  But it's a different story for guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I check my gun safe, see if any of my guns snuck out and killed someone while I wasn't looking?
Click to expand...


I guess you should let them in the country because they have not committed a crime.


----------



## koshergrl

And incidentally, nothing has been *ruled out*. You're pushing a false narrative (aka "lying") when you say that.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you love your cousin, Marion.  I didn't mean any disrespect to him.  I don't think ANYONE has a right to those weapons as a civilian.  I'm sure he's a peach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think ANYONE who is competent and properly vetted SHOULD have the right to those weapons.
> The US Constitution agrees with me.
> 
> See how valuable opinions are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is as valuable as any other, including the Supreme Court Justices whose opinions enshrined our current gun rights.  There is another school of thought there, as well.
> I know my opinion and a dollar will get me a cup of coffee at McDonalds, but I have as much a right to it as some old lawyer in a robe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see often why people shouldn't have mass killing weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see often why people shouldn't have mass killing weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> often?
> 
> what do you consider 'mass killing'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last week it was a church.  Just before that an NFL party.  It is very often.
Click to expand...



um hmmm

those were 'mass 'killings.

and they happen every day, twice on Sunday.

Seem to remember the massacre at the football party was an ex, with a handgun.

How many killed at the church?


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...from the person busy pre-blaming muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anybody in their right mind blame MUSLIMS?
> 
> I wonder...
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/isis-claims-responsibility-for-las-vegas-massacre/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police hsve already discounted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that stupid?
> Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent.
> 
> Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were preblaming before ISIS said anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with good reason.
> Because they were just yapping about targeting vegas, and the minute vegas got shot up, they ran to take credit.
> 
> Hmmm...I wonder why anybody would blame them when it happens?
> 
> Think. think. think. You can do it!
Click to expand...




koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...from the person busy pre-blaming muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anybody in their right mind blame MUSLIMS?
> 
> I wonder...
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/isis-claims-responsibility-for-las-vegas-massacre/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police hsve already discounted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that stupid?
> Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent.
> 
> Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were preblaming before ISIS said anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with good reason.
> Because they were just yapping about targeting vegas, and the minute vegas got shot up, they ran to take credit.
> 
> Hmmm...I wonder why anybody would blame them when it happens?
> 
> Think. think. think. You can do it!
Click to expand...


Here is a novel thought for you...how about waiting for the facts?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny repubs don't want muslim immigrants because of what they might do.  But it's a different story for guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I check my gun safe, see if any of my guns snuck out and killed someone while I wasn't looking?
Click to expand...


I checked on my skin looking one and it is safe in my pants, so your guns should be safe for now...

( Yeah yeah I wrote it and you know It! )


----------



## Theowl32

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...from the person busy pre-blaming muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anybody in their right mind blame MUSLIMS?
> 
> I wonder...
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/isis-claims-responsibility-for-las-vegas-massacre/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police hsve already discounted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that stupid?
> Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent.
> 
> Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were preblaming before ISIS said anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with good reason.
> Because they were just yapping about targeting vegas, and the minute vegas got shot up, they ran to take credit.
> 
> Hmmm...I wonder why anybody would blame them when it happens?
> 
> Think. think. think. You can do it!
Click to expand...

You asking her to think (any liberal) is like expecting pigs to fly. Just does not happen.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anybody in their right mind blame MUSLIMS?
> 
> I wonder...
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/isis-claims-responsibility-for-las-vegas-massacre/
> 
> 
> 
> Police hsve already discounted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that stupid?
> Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent.
> 
> Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were preblaming before ISIS said anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with good reason.
> Because they were just yapping about targeting vegas, and the minute vegas got shot up, they ran to take credit.
> 
> Hmmm...I wonder why anybody would blame them when it happens?
> 
> Think. think. think. You can do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anybody in their right mind blame MUSLIMS?
> 
> I wonder...
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/isis-claims-responsibility-for-las-vegas-massacre/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police hsve already discounted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that stupid?
> Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent.
> 
> Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were preblaming before ISIS said anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with good reason.
> Because they were just yapping about targeting vegas, and the minute vegas got shot up, they ran to take credit.
> 
> Hmmm...I wonder why anybody would blame them when it happens?
> 
> Think. think. think. You can do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a novel thought for you...how about waiting for the facts?
Click to expand...



The "c" should probably be a "v"
 I wholeheartedly agree. 

Something seems fishy with this, though.


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anybody in their right mind blame MUSLIMS?
> 
> I wonder...
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/isis-claims-responsibility-for-las-vegas-massacre/
> 
> 
> 
> Police hsve already discounted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that stupid?
> Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent.
> 
> Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were preblaming before ISIS said anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with good reason.
> Because they were just yapping about targeting vegas, and the minute vegas got shot up, they ran to take credit.
> 
> Hmmm...I wonder why anybody would blame them when it happens?
> 
> Think. think. think. You can do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anybody in their right mind blame MUSLIMS?
> 
> I wonder...
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/isis-claims-responsibility-for-las-vegas-massacre/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police hsve already discounted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that stupid?
> Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent.
> 
> Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were preblaming before ISIS said anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with good reason.
> Because they were just yapping about targeting vegas, and the minute vegas got shot up, they ran to take credit.
> 
> Hmmm...I wonder why anybody would blame them when it happens?
> 
> Think. think. think. You can do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a novel thought for you...how about waiting for the facts?
Click to expand...


The facts are that Isis has claimed responsibility, it looks like he was a lefty goon, and his girlfriend is an immigrant.

A lie would be "they've ruled out the Isis connection".

Malaysian terror trio went to Philippines in 2014 to set up ISIS-linked network
Marawi under siege: Battle against ISIS in the Philippines - CNN

Capice?

Your pathetic muslim dick sucking reflex is particularly hard to tolerate when they are bragging about killing Americans.


----------



## Brain357

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think ANYONE who is competent and properly vetted SHOULD have the right to those weapons.
> The US Constitution agrees with me.
> 
> See how valuable opinions are?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is as valuable as any other, including the Supreme Court Justices whose opinions enshrined our current gun rights.  There is another school of thought there, as well.
> I know my opinion and a dollar will get me a cup of coffee at McDonalds, but I have as much a right to it as some old lawyer in a robe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see often why people shouldn't have mass killing weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see often why people shouldn't have mass killing weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> often?
> 
> what do you consider 'mass killing'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last week it was a church.  Just before that an NFL party.  It is very often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> um hmmm
> 
> those were 'mass 'killings.
> 
> and they happen every day, twice on Sunday.
> 
> Seem to remember the massacre at the football party was an ex, with a handgun.
> 
> How many killed at the church?
Click to expand...

Mass shootings in the U.S.: Over 270 mass shootings have occurred in 2017


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny repubs don't want muslim immigrants because of what they might do.  But it's a different story for guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I check my gun safe, see if any of my guns snuck out and killed someone while I wasn't looking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you should let them in the country because they have not committed a crime.
Click to expand...


after they've been properly vetted, sure.

Why is it  you don't consider people coming in from countries immersed in terrorists activities need to be more carefully looked at?


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police hsve already discounted that.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that stupid?
> Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent.
> 
> Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were preblaming before ISIS said anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with good reason.
> Because they were just yapping about targeting vegas, and the minute vegas got shot up, they ran to take credit.
> 
> Hmmm...I wonder why anybody would blame them when it happens?
> 
> Think. think. think. You can do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police hsve already discounted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that stupid?
> Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent.
> 
> Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were preblaming before ISIS said anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with good reason.
> Because they were just yapping about targeting vegas, and the minute vegas got shot up, they ran to take credit.
> 
> Hmmm...I wonder why anybody would blame them when it happens?
> 
> Think. think. think. You can do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a novel thought for you...how about waiting for the facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "c" should probably be a "v"
> I wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> Something seems fishy with this, though.
Click to expand...

Ya, i just fixed it...not too happy with this phone.


----------



## Brain357

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny repubs don't want muslim immigrants because of what they might do.  But it's a different story for guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I check my gun safe, see if any of my guns snuck out and killed someone while I wasn't looking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you should let them in the country because they have not committed a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> after they've been properly vetted, sure.
> 
> Why is it  you don't consider people coming in from countries immersed in terrorists activities need to be more carefully looked at?
Click to expand...


Why are you worried about them?


----------



## Marion Morrison

I'm waiting for facts. At this point, anyone could have had 64-yr old man tied up in a corner, perpetrated the carnage, killed him, then blended into the crowd and escaped.

He may not have been who was pulling the trigger. It looks organized to me. Whoever was pulling that trigger, I'd like to know. It'd be better for me if I don't find out soon. I have everything I need, but I'd kill that sumbitch.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is as valuable as any other, including the Supreme Court Justices whose opinions enshrined our current gun rights.  There is another school of thought there, as well.
> I know my opinion and a dollar will get me a cup of coffee at McDonalds, but I have as much a right to it as some old lawyer in a robe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see often why people shouldn't have mass killing weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see often why people shouldn't have mass killing weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> often?
> 
> what do you consider 'mass killing'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last week it was a church.  Just before that an NFL party.  It is very often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> um hmmm
> 
> those were 'mass 'killings.
> 
> and they happen every day, twice on Sunday.
> 
> Seem to remember the massacre at the football party was an ex, with a handgun.
> 
> How many killed at the church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings in the U.S.: Over 270 mass shootings have occurred in 2017
Click to expand...


Mass killing is 3 people in the same crime?


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## koshergrl

"The Las Vegas attack was carried out by a soldier of the Islamic State and he carried it out in response to calls to target states of the coalition," the group's news agency Amaq said in reference to the U.S.-led coalition fighting the group in the Middle East.

"The Las Vegas attacker converted to Islam a few months ago," Amaq added. (Reporting by Ali Abdelaty; Writing by Arwa Gaballa; Editing by Ahmed Aboulenein)"

Islamic state claims Las Vegas shooting, says attacker recent convert to Islam


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police hsve already discounted that.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that stupid?
> Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent.
> 
> Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were preblaming before ISIS said anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with good reason.
> Because they were just yapping about targeting vegas, and the minute vegas got shot up, they ran to take credit.
> 
> Hmmm...I wonder why anybody would blame them when it happens?
> 
> Think. think. think. You can do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police hsve already discounted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that stupid?
> Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent.
> 
> Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were preblaming before ISIS said anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with good reason.
> Because they were just yapping about targeting vegas, and the minute vegas got shot up, they ran to take credit.
> 
> Hmmm...I wonder why anybody would blame them when it happens?
> 
> Think. think. think. You can do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a novel thought for you...how about waiting for the facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts are that Isis has claimed responsibility, it looks like he was a lefty goon, and his girlfriend is an immigrant.
> 
> A lie would be "they've ruled out the Isis connection".
> 
> Malaysian terror trio went to Philippines in 2014 to set up ISIS-linked network
> Marawi under siege: Battle against ISIS in the Philippines - CNN
> 
> Capice?
> 
> Your pathetic muslim dick sucking reflex is particularly hard to tolerate when they are bragging about killing Americans.
Click to expand...

See there you are preblaming.  There is no evidence to support his being muslim or his being a leftie.  Nor for that matter is there anything indicsting he is a rightie.  At the moment he is a complete cipher with ni discernable motive.  So you can keep playing to your pet hatreds but there is no evidence as of yet to suppoert them. Its all conjecture.


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police hsve already discounted that.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that stupid?
> Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent.
> 
> Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were preblaming before ISIS said anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with good reason.
> Because they were just yapping about targeting vegas, and the minute vegas got shot up, they ran to take credit.
> 
> Hmmm...I wonder why anybody would blame them when it happens?
> 
> Think. think. think. You can do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police hsve already discounted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that stupid?
> Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent.
> 
> Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were preblaming before ISIS said anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with good reason.
> Because they were just yapping about targeting vegas, and the minute vegas got shot up, they ran to take credit.
> 
> Hmmm...I wonder why anybody would blame them when it happens?
> 
> Think. think. think. You can do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a novel thought for you...how about waiting for the facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts are that Isis has claimed responsibility, it looks like he was a lefty goon, and his girlfriend is an immigrant.
> 
> A lie would be "they've ruled out the Isis connection".
> 
> Malaysian terror trio went to Philippines in 2014 to set up ISIS-linked network
> Marawi under siege: Battle against ISIS in the Philippines - CNN
> 
> Capice?
> 
> Your pathetic muslim dick sucking reflex is particularly hard to tolerate when they are bragging about killing Americans.
Click to expand...

And you believe ISIS.   You always believe ISIS>


----------



## bodecea

Marion Morrison said:


> I'm waiting for facts. At this point, anyone could have had 64-yr old man tied up in a corner, perpetrated the carnage, killed him, then blended into the crowd and escaped.
> 
> He may not have been who was pulling the trigger. It looks organized to me. Whoever was pulling that trigger, I'd like to know. It'd be better for me if I don't find out soon. I have everything I need, but I'd kill that sumbitch.


What do we call this group?  We already have Birthers and Truthers.........


----------



## Marion Morrison

bodecea said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for facts. At this point, anyone could have had 64-yr old man tied up in a corner, perpetrated the carnage, killed him, then blended into the crowd and escaped.
> 
> He may not have been who was pulling the trigger. It looks organized to me. Whoever was pulling that trigger, I'd like to know. It'd be better for me if I don't find out soon. I have everything I need, but I'd kill that sumbitch.
> 
> 
> 
> What do we call this group?  We already have Birthers and Truthers.........
Click to expand...


I suppose not diesel dyke Bodeys.  At least we know it wasn't you.


----------



## bodecea

Marion Morrison said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for facts. At this point, anyone could have had 64-yr old man tied up in a corner, perpetrated the carnage, killed him, then blended into the crowd and escaped.
> 
> He may not have been who was pulling the trigger. It looks organized to me. Whoever was pulling that trigger, I'd like to know. It'd be better for me if I don't find out soon. I have everything I need, but I'd kill that sumbitch.
> 
> 
> 
> What do we call this group?  We already have Birthers and Truthers.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose not diesel dyke Bodeys.
Click to expand...

No....doesn't fit.


----------



## Marion Morrison

bodecea said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for facts. At this point, anyone could have had 64-yr old man tied up in a corner, perpetrated the carnage, killed him, then blended into the crowd and escaped.
> 
> He may not have been who was pulling the trigger. It looks organized to me. Whoever was pulling that trigger, I'd like to know. It'd be better for me if I don't find out soon. I have everything I need, but I'd kill that sumbitch.
> 
> 
> 
> What do we call this group?  We already have Birthers and Truthers.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose not diesel dyke Bodeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No....doesn't fit.
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## Brain357

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see often why people shouldn't have mass killing weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see often why people shouldn't have mass killing weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> often?
> 
> what do you consider 'mass killing'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last week it was a church.  Just before that an NFL party.  It is very often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> um hmmm
> 
> those were 'mass 'killings.
> 
> and they happen every day, twice on Sunday.
> 
> Seem to remember the massacre at the football party was an ex, with a handgun.
> 
> How many killed at the church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings in the U.S.: Over 270 mass shootings have occurred in 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass killing is 3 people in the same crime?
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
Click to expand...

Death is funny for you?


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that stupid?
> Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent.
> 
> Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.
> 
> 
> 
> People were preblaming before ISIS said anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with good reason.
> Because they were just yapping about targeting vegas, and the minute vegas got shot up, they ran to take credit.
> 
> Hmmm...I wonder why anybody would blame them when it happens?
> 
> Think. think. think. You can do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that stupid?
> Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent.
> 
> Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were preblaming before ISIS said anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And with good reason.
> Because they were just yapping about targeting vegas, and the minute vegas got shot up, they ran to take credit.
> 
> Hmmm...I wonder why anybody would blame them when it happens?
> 
> Think. think. think. You can do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a novel thought for you...how about waiting for the facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts are that Isis has claimed responsibility, it looks like he was a lefty goon, and his girlfriend is an immigrant.
> 
> A lie would be "they've ruled out the Isis connection".
> 
> Malaysian terror trio went to Philippines in 2014 to set up ISIS-linked network
> Marawi under siege: Battle against ISIS in the Philippines - CNN
> 
> Capice?
> 
> Your pathetic muslim dick sucking reflex is particularly hard to tolerate when they are bragging about killing Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See there you are preblaming.  There is no evidence to support his being muslim or his being a leftie.  Nor for that matter is there anything indicsting he is a rightie.  At the moment he is a complete cipher with ni discernable motive.  So you can keep playing to your pet hatreds but there is no evidence as of yet to suppoert them. Its all conjecture.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you really are that stupid.

His filipino chick is in the Philippines now because they planned it together.

Who is Marilou Danley, girlfriend of suspected Las Vegas shooter Stephen Paddock?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

BuckToothMoron said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Hutch, why don’t you explain to the families of the 84 killed in France all the safety features of the truck that killed their loved ones....brain dead.
Click to expand...

Irrelevant to what happened last night.

A single man using multiple weapons killed nearly sixty people and injured over five hundred more thanks to the efficient killing power of sporting rifles ( not assault weapons).


----------



## Dalia

Coyote said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering how all reports of it that it isn't a white person, CNN producers are going to make the narrative about gun control.
> 
> Count on it.
> 
> Also, count on it being blamed on Trump/white people/republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...from the person busy pre-blaming muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anybody in their right mind blame MUSLIMS?
> 
> I wonder...
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/isis-claims-responsibility-for-las-vegas-massacre/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Police hsve already discounted that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that stupid?
> Whether or not they did it, the fact is they want people to think they did...and they are constantly advertising their intent.
> 
> Which sort of makes you look idiotic for taking people to task for "pre-blaming muslims". They aren't being PRE BLAMED...they like to CLAIM RESPONSIBILITY for mass killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People were preblaming before ISIS said anything.
Click to expand...

I did not do that this morning Coyote, I came to the forum it was early in France to do the Thread I did not yet know the extent of the event. I did not think of a terrorist attack, but if it would have been an attack by a Muslim I would have said, I say what happens, I make threads in the terrorism section and I make my contribution. I chose this forum because I find you nice and  give it back to me. here in France people speak against you, they talk about the USA but they know nothing I know now after a year  that I am here and I do not intend to leave.
Because in your suffering I may not be there, but I am wholeheartedly with you. and especially I love the Americans that's why I'm here first of all.


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see often why people shouldn't have mass killing weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see often why people shouldn't have mass killing weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> often?
> 
> what do you consider 'mass killing'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last week it was a church.  Just before that an NFL party.  It is very often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> um hmmm
> 
> those were 'mass 'killings.
> 
> and they happen every day, twice on Sunday.
> 
> Seem to remember the massacre at the football party was an ex, with a handgun.
> 
> How many killed at the church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings in the U.S.: Over 270 mass shootings have occurred in 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass killing is 3 people in the same crime?
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
Click to expand...

3 murdered is not enough for you cons?


----------



## Gracie

From what I read, the room had a balconey. Balconeys have doors.

Anyway...did they ever catch the bitch that said YOU ARE ALL GOING TO DIE?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but you don't need to have your fingerprints on file with the authorities either.  You do for a CCW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As it should be. Are you suggesting background checks for car registration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is you don't have a right to drive a car on public property where you do have the right to own firearms
> 
> there is a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
Click to expand...


How is that done?


----------



## Flash

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.
> 
> The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?
> 
> Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.
> 
> The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?
> 
> Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a 64 page thread, so I have not read it all.  What "indications" do you have that he had a Left Wing political agenda?
Click to expand...



I have already posted the indications on this thread.  ANTIFA from his home town claiming that he is one of theirs.  ISIS taking credit.  Pictures of what may be him at a pink pussy hat anti Trump rally.

I am not claiming they are true.   I am just saying they are indications.   We will find out more about him in the next few days.  We found out recently that his father was wanted by the FBI.  No telling what was going on in his mind.

Left wingers have a pretty good record of violence here lately so that is probably the motive.


----------



## koshergrl

Hutch Starskey said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Hutch, why don’t you explain to the families of the 84 killed in France all the safety features of the truck that killed their loved ones....brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant to what happened last night.
> 
> A single man using multiple weapons killed nearly sixty people and injured over five hundred more thanks to the efficient killing power of sporting rifles ( not assault weapons).
Click to expand...

And the weapon used was 100 percent illegal.

So


Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.
> 
> The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?
> 
> Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.
> 
> The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?
> 
> Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a 64 page thread, so I have not read it all.  What "indications" do you have that he had a Left Wing political agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have already posted the indications on this thread.  ANTIFA from his home town claiming that he is one of theirs.  ISIS taking credit.  Pictures of what may be him at a pink pussy hat anti Trump rally.
> 
> I am not claiming they are true.   I am just saying they are indications.   We will find out more about him in the next few days.  We found out recently that his father was wanted by the FBI.  No telling what was going on in his mind.
> 
> Left wingers have a pretty good record of violence here lately so that is probably the motive.
Click to expand...


Mentally ill dude taken advantage of by an immigrant Isis recruiter.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ol' Flash is full of shit today.  Never did give me a link on his claim that ANTIFA was taking responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> I posted the message from the Melbourne ANTIFA.  You didn't pay attention.  We know the asshole lived in Florida so that establishes some degree of credibility.  I don't know if it is true or the reports from ISIS are true.  We will find out soon.  If he is a Left Wing asshole like that hateful Negro that shot up the church last week or the anti Trump piece of shit that shot up the Congressmen then expect it to be covered up by the Liberal media.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152378
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing that guy was as ANTIFA as I am the Queen of Sheba.  Isn't Melbourne in Australia?  What in hell has Florida got to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy lived in Melbourne Florida.  His brother lives in Orlando not too far away.  Australia is not the only country in the world with a city named Melbourne.
> 
> I don't know if he was ANTIFA or not.  However, shooting people is the kind of hate we would expect to see from those Left Wing assholes and somebody in the place where the shooter lived says that he was ANTIFA.
> 
> Sometimes these early reports are accurate and sometimes they are not.  We will see.  We do know that ANTIFA is a terrorist organization so I wouldn't put anything beyond them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of an ANTIFA person shooting anyone in this country in protest.  Also, YOU have deemed ANTIFA a terrorist organization, but I don't believe the authorities have.  Not that I approve of their tactics, but let's stay accurate here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI has.
> 
> FBI, DHS Officially Classify Antifa Activities As "Domestic Terrorist Violence"
Click to expand...


Tyler Durden.  

Why do you believe a blog authored by a fictional character?


----------



## Gracie

OldLady said:


> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.


I think ISIS took credit but they are lying. I think this dude is Antifa. His kids said he was an armed robber in his younger years and had mental problems. Obviously, he still did have mental probs. So how did he get the gun? Oh. Wait. Criminals don't follow laws. They can get them any time they want. Sane people are not supposed to be able to protect themselves.


----------



## otto105

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.
> 
> The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?
> 
> Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.
> 
> The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?
> 
> Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a 64 page thread, so I have not read it all.  What "indications" do you have that he had a Left Wing political agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have already posted the indications on this thread.  ANTIFA from his home town claiming that he is one of theirs.  ISIS taking credit.  Pictures of what may be him at a pink pussy hat anti Trump rally.
> 
> I am not claiming they are true.   I am just saying they are indications.   We will find out more about him in the next few days.  We found out recently that his father was wanted by the FBI.  No telling what was going on in his mind.
> 
> Left wingers have a pretty good record of violence here lately so that is probably the motive.
Click to expand...



There only indicators of your blind ability to spread propaganda and misinformation.

Nothing more.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. Are you suggesting background checks for car registration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is you don't have a right to drive a car on public property where you do have the right to own firearms
> 
> there is a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which ones would have helped with this event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you go thru those thousands of rules, regulations, and laws, and tell me?
Click to expand...


So you have no idea but are sure they're not being enforced?
Brilliant.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hutch Starskey said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Hutch, why don’t you explain to the families of the 84 killed in France all the safety features of the truck that killed their loved ones....brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant to what happened last night.
> 
> A single man using multiple weapons killed nearly sixty people and injured over five hundred more thanks to the efficient killing power of sporting rifles ( not assault weapons).
Click to expand...


My, them numbers are growing, is that accurate?


----------



## OldLady

Hutch Starskey said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> I posted the message from the Melbourne ANTIFA.  You didn't pay attention.  We know the asshole lived in Florida so that establishes some degree of credibility.  I don't know if it is true or the reports from ISIS are true.  We will find out soon.  If he is a Left Wing asshole like that hateful Negro that shot up the church last week or the anti Trump piece of shit that shot up the Congressmen then expect it to be covered up by the Liberal media.
> 
> 
> View attachment 152378
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that guy was as ANTIFA as I am the Queen of Sheba.  Isn't Melbourne in Australia?  What in hell has Florida got to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy lived in Melbourne Florida.  His brother lives in Orlando not too far away.  Australia is not the only country in the world with a city named Melbourne.
> 
> I don't know if he was ANTIFA or not.  However, shooting people is the kind of hate we would expect to see from those Left Wing assholes and somebody in the place where the shooter lived says that he was ANTIFA.
> 
> Sometimes these early reports are accurate and sometimes they are not.  We will see.  We do know that ANTIFA is a terrorist organization so I wouldn't put anything beyond them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of an ANTIFA person shooting anyone in this country in protest.  Also, YOU have deemed ANTIFA a terrorist organization, but I don't believe the authorities have.  Not that I approve of their tactics, but let's stay accurate here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI has.
> 
> FBI, DHS Officially Classify Antifa Activities As "Domestic Terrorist Violence"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tyler Durden.
> 
> Why do you believe a blog authored by a fictional character?
Click to expand...

That's not true?


----------



## Aries

Gracie said:


> We are not the same USA we used to be. Large gatherings are perfect targets for folks such as Antifa and Terrorist Muslims.


So you see a terrorist attack committed by a white man and jump to talking about Muslims? 
What did I miss?


----------



## OldLady

Gracie said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> I think ISIS took credit but they are lying. I think this dude is Antifa. His kids said he was an armed robber in his younger years and had mental problems. Obviously, he still did have mental probs. So how did he get the gun? Oh. Wait. Criminals don't follow laws. They can get them any time they want. Sane people are not supposed to be able to protect themselves.
Click to expand...

I shudder to think where you get your "news."  Here's the real poop so far on Paddock.  No mental problems and it was his FATHER who was an armed robber.  Paddock was not a criminal.  A lawyer said he dressed "slovenly."  That's the worst anyone could say so far.  He's been doing a lot of significant gambling, though.  Read this:

Las Vegas shooter Stephen Paddock made recent large gambling transactions


----------



## MarkDuffy

Just posted youtube


Two windows conspiracy solved. This has GOT to cost a LOT


----------



## Flash

otto105 said:


> [QU
> 
> 
> 
> There only indicators of your blind ability to spread propaganda and misinformation.
> 
> Nothing more.



You think they it is misinformation simply because you are a Left Wing Moon Bat.  That is called denial.

Every time I posted something I indicated that is was a rumor.  I never said it was fact.

It is likely he is a deranged Left Wing asshole because the Liberals have a pretty good track record of violence here lately.

The filthy Left Wingers nowadays are shooting people in church, shooting Congressmen, killing police, rioting, looting, destroying historical monuments, shutting down free speech on campuses and generally  being assholes.  This guy would fit right in with either ISIS or ANTIFA.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny repubs don't want muslim immigrants because of what they might do.  But it's a different story for guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I check my gun safe, see if any of my guns snuck out and killed someone while I wasn't looking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you should let them in the country because they have not committed a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> after they've been properly vetted, sure.
> 
> Why is it  you don't consider people coming in from countries immersed in terrorists activities need to be more carefully looked at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you worried about them?
Click to expand...


Why are  you not?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Marion Morrison said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Hutch, why don’t you explain to the families of the 84 killed in France all the safety features of the truck that killed their loved ones....brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant to what happened last night.
> 
> A single man using multiple weapons killed nearly sixty people and injured over five hundred more thanks to the efficient killing power of sporting rifles ( not assault weapons).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My, them numbers are growing, is that accurate?
Click to expand...


Absolutely.


----------



## koshergrl

Stephen Paddock: What we know about the Las Vegas shooter - CNN

His hysterical whiny brother sounds like a hard left wing nutbag. 

The fact that he says his brother had absolutely nothing to do with white supremecists, religion, or anything pretty much establishes the shooter as a lefty. Lefties use the term "white supremecist" rather than "Republican".


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> often?
> 
> what do you consider 'mass killing'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week it was a church.  Just before that an NFL party.  It is very often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> um hmmm
> 
> those were 'mass 'killings.
> 
> and they happen every day, twice on Sunday.
> 
> Seem to remember the massacre at the football party was an ex, with a handgun.
> 
> How many killed at the church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings in the U.S.: Over 270 mass shootings have occurred in 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass killing is 3 people in the same crime?
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Death is funny for you?
Click to expand...

regarding 3 deaths as a 'mass murder' is.


----------



## skye

My heart goes to the loved ones of those killed in Vegas.

Such an unnecessary and cruel  carnage

(((May they all rest in peace.)))


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> often?
> 
> what do you consider 'mass killing'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week it was a church.  Just before that an NFL party.  It is very often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> um hmmm
> 
> those were 'mass 'killings.
> 
> and they happen every day, twice on Sunday.
> 
> Seem to remember the massacre at the football party was an ex, with a handgun.
> 
> How many killed at the church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings in the U.S.: Over 270 mass shootings have occurred in 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass killing is 3 people in the same crime?
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 murdered is not enough for you cons?
Click to expand...


it's not a 'mass' killing....

That's Friday night in the hood


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that guy was as ANTIFA as I am the Queen of Sheba.  Isn't Melbourne in Australia?  What in hell has Florida got to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy lived in Melbourne Florida.  His brother lives in Orlando not too far away.  Australia is not the only country in the world with a city named Melbourne.
> 
> I don't know if he was ANTIFA or not.  However, shooting people is the kind of hate we would expect to see from those Left Wing assholes and somebody in the place where the shooter lived says that he was ANTIFA.
> 
> Sometimes these early reports are accurate and sometimes they are not.  We will see.  We do know that ANTIFA is a terrorist organization so I wouldn't put anything beyond them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of an ANTIFA person shooting anyone in this country in protest.  Also, YOU have deemed ANTIFA a terrorist organization, but I don't believe the authorities have.  Not that I approve of their tactics, but let's stay accurate here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI has.
> 
> FBI, DHS Officially Classify Antifa Activities As "Domestic Terrorist Violence"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tyler Durden.
> 
> Why do you believe a blog authored by a fictional character?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not true?
Click to expand...




Hutch Starskey said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Hutch, why don’t you explain to the families of the 84 killed in France all the safety features of the truck that killed their loved ones....brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant to what happened last night.
> 
> A single man using multiple weapons killed nearly sixty people and injured over five hundred more thanks to the efficient killing power of sporting rifles ( not assault weapons).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My, them numbers are growing, is that accurate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
Click to expand...

 Proof-?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but you don't need to have your fingerprints on file with the authorities either.  You do for a CCW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. Are you suggesting background checks for car registration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is you don't have a right to drive a car on public property where you do have the right to own firearms
> 
> there is a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that done?
Click to expand...



in court.

and I dont' mean plea bargaining, or a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Dalia

MarkDuffy said:


> Just posted youtube
> 
> 
> Two windows conspiracy solved. This has GOT to cost a LOT


Yes, we have 15 windows in all. accountant was his job. he had to prepare his attack beforehand. it was premeditated he would have saved money or someone helped him financially?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OldLady said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that guy was as ANTIFA as I am the Queen of Sheba.  Isn't Melbourne in Australia?  What in hell has Florida got to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy lived in Melbourne Florida.  His brother lives in Orlando not too far away.  Australia is not the only country in the world with a city named Melbourne.
> 
> I don't know if he was ANTIFA or not.  However, shooting people is the kind of hate we would expect to see from those Left Wing assholes and somebody in the place where the shooter lived says that he was ANTIFA.
> 
> Sometimes these early reports are accurate and sometimes they are not.  We will see.  We do know that ANTIFA is a terrorist organization so I wouldn't put anything beyond them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of an ANTIFA person shooting anyone in this country in protest.  Also, YOU have deemed ANTIFA a terrorist organization, but I don't believe the authorities have.  Not that I approve of their tactics, but let's stay accurate here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI has.
> 
> FBI, DHS Officially Classify Antifa Activities As "Domestic Terrorist Violence"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tyler Durden.
> 
> Why do you believe a blog authored by a fictional character?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not true?
Click to expand...


Most likely not. Notice there isn't a single link to any corroborating source. To check, simply google it and see if any other source is reporting it.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is you don't have a right to drive a car on public property where you do have the right to own firearms
> 
> there is a difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which ones would have helped with this event?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you go thru those thousands of rules, regulations, and laws, and tell me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have no idea but are sure they're not being enforced?
> Brilliant.
Click to expand...



Compared to you...

yes


----------



## OldLady

MarkDuffy said:


> Just posted youtube
> 
> 
> Two windows conspiracy solved. This has GOT to cost a LOT


He was spending over $10,000 a day at the casino.


----------



## Brain357

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> often?
> 
> what do you consider 'mass killing'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week it was a church.  Just before that an NFL party.  It is very often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> um hmmm
> 
> those were 'mass 'killings.
> 
> and they happen every day, twice on Sunday.
> 
> Seem to remember the massacre at the football party was an ex, with a handgun.
> 
> How many killed at the church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings in the U.S.: Over 270 mass shootings have occurred in 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass killing is 3 people in the same crime?
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 murdered is not enough for you cons?
Click to expand...


Sad we have so much gun violence 3 is not taken seriously.  He's probably pro life.


----------



## MarkDuffy

koshergrl said:


> Stephen Paddock: What we know about the Las Vegas shooter - CNN
> 
> His hysterical whiny brother sounds like a hard left wing nutbag.
> 
> The fact that he says his brother had absolutely nothing to do with white supremecists, religion, or anything pretty much establishes the shooter as a lefty. Lefties use the term "white supremecist" rather than "Republican".


And this took long time planning. No spur of the moment thingie.

No understanding yet. It does not make sense.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Looking like he's a demoquack...

*Uncle Sam's Misguided Children*
26 mins · 
The Mandalay Bay shooter, Stephen Craig Paddock, 64.. a white liberal Democrat, is anyone really shocked? hated President Trump and spoke openly about his political views. They are as follows...

Political Views per his Facebook page:
-Proud to Be A Democrat
-The Rachel Maddow Show
-Thank You Obama
-Anti-Trump Army
-Progressive Day, 
Organizing for Action (Soros)
-Not My President
-Fight Trump
-Boycott All Things Trump
-Impeach Trump

I am sharing, because the media won't.

We don't need gun control! We need democrats control.


----------



## Gracie

Aries said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not the same USA we used to be. Large gatherings are perfect targets for folks such as Antifa and Terrorist Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> So you see a terrorist attack committed by a white man and jump to talking about Muslims?
> What did I miss?
Click to expand...

You missed a lot, I guess. When it first started and I was hearing machine gun shots and people running from a festival being shot at, of course I would jump to if it walks like a muslim, quacks like a muslim, kills many like a muslim...of course it must be a muslim.
Thats what they do. And now they have help with white idiot Antifas recruiting within the usa, and quite openly.
But, you can keep your head buried in the sand if you like.


----------



## Brain357

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last week it was a church.  Just before that an NFL party.  It is very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um hmmm
> 
> those were 'mass 'killings.
> 
> and they happen every day, twice on Sunday.
> 
> Seem to remember the massacre at the football party was an ex, with a handgun.
> 
> How many killed at the church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings in the U.S.: Over 270 mass shootings have occurred in 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass killing is 3 people in the same crime?
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Death is funny for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> regarding 3 deaths as a 'mass murder' is.
Click to expand...


Sounds like a lot of murder to me.  What is your number?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. Are you suggesting background checks for car registration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is you don't have a right to drive a car on public property where you do have the right to own firearms
> 
> there is a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in court.
> 
> and I dont' mean plea bargaining, or a slap on the wrist.
Click to expand...


What regulations?


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy lived in Melbourne Florida.  His brother lives in Orlando not too far away.  Australia is not the only country in the world with a city named Melbourne.
> 
> I don't know if he was ANTIFA or not.  However, shooting people is the kind of hate we would expect to see from those Left Wing assholes and somebody in the place where the shooter lived says that he was ANTIFA.
> 
> Sometimes these early reports are accurate and sometimes they are not.  We will see.  We do know that ANTIFA is a terrorist organization so I wouldn't put anything beyond them.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of an ANTIFA person shooting anyone in this country in protest.  Also, YOU have deemed ANTIFA a terrorist organization, but I don't believe the authorities have.  Not that I approve of their tactics, but let's stay accurate here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI has.
> 
> FBI, DHS Officially Classify Antifa Activities As "Domestic Terrorist Violence"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tyler Durden.
> 
> Why do you believe a blog authored by a fictional character?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Hutch, why don’t you explain to the families of the 84 killed in France all the safety features of the truck that killed their loved ones....brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant to what happened last night.
> 
> A single man using multiple weapons killed nearly sixty people and injured over five hundred more thanks to the efficient killing power of sporting rifles ( not assault weapons).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My, them numbers are growing, is that accurate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof-?
Click to expand...

58/515 as of 2 p.m., last update I see on Google.
Vegas shooting death toll rises to 58, no apparent connection to international terror


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last week it was a church.  Just before that an NFL party.  It is very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um hmmm
> 
> those were 'mass 'killings.
> 
> and they happen every day, twice on Sunday.
> 
> Seem to remember the massacre at the football party was an ex, with a handgun.
> 
> How many killed at the church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings in the U.S.: Over 270 mass shootings have occurred in 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass killing is 3 people in the same crime?
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 murdered is not enough for you cons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad we have so much gun violence 3 is not taken seriously.  He's probably pro life.
Click to expand...


sad you consider 3 killings 'mass'.

according to Mother Jones...

A Guide to Mass Shootings in America – Mother Jones

there have been 91 mass killings...

in the last 3 decades.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of an ANTIFA person shooting anyone in this country in protest.  Also, YOU have deemed ANTIFA a terrorist organization, but I don't believe the authorities have.  Not that I approve of their tactics, but let's stay accurate here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI has.
> 
> FBI, DHS Officially Classify Antifa Activities As "Domestic Terrorist Violence"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tyler Durden.
> 
> Why do you believe a blog authored by a fictional character?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hutch, why don’t you explain to the families of the 84 killed in France all the safety features of the truck that killed their loved ones....brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant to what happened last night.
> 
> A single man using multiple weapons killed nearly sixty people and injured over five hundred more thanks to the efficient killing power of sporting rifles ( not assault weapons).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My, them numbers are growing, is that accurate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof-?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 58/515 as of 2 p.m., last update I see on Google.
> Vegas shooting death toll rises to 58, no apparent connection to international terror
Click to expand...


Somehow I wish I could refute that.

"No apparent" mmk.


----------



## MarkDuffy

OldLady said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just posted youtube
> 
> 
> Two windows conspiracy solved. This has GOT to cost a LOT
> 
> 
> 
> He was spending over $10,000 a day at the casino.
Click to expand...

Perhaps they need to check with his doctor for a you are about to die diagnosis.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy lived in Melbourne Florida.  His brother lives in Orlando not too far away.  Australia is not the only country in the world with a city named Melbourne.
> 
> I don't know if he was ANTIFA or not.  However, shooting people is the kind of hate we would expect to see from those Left Wing assholes and somebody in the place where the shooter lived says that he was ANTIFA.
> 
> Sometimes these early reports are accurate and sometimes they are not.  We will see.  We do know that ANTIFA is a terrorist organization so I wouldn't put anything beyond them.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of an ANTIFA person shooting anyone in this country in protest.  Also, YOU have deemed ANTIFA a terrorist organization, but I don't believe the authorities have.  Not that I approve of their tactics, but let's stay accurate here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI has.
> 
> FBI, DHS Officially Classify Antifa Activities As "Domestic Terrorist Violence"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tyler Durden.
> 
> Why do you believe a blog authored by a fictional character?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Hutch, why don’t you explain to the families of the 84 killed in France all the safety features of the truck that killed their loved ones....brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant to what happened last night.
> 
> A single man using multiple weapons killed nearly sixty people and injured over five hundred more thanks to the efficient killing power of sporting rifles ( not assault weapons).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My, them numbers are growing, is that accurate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof-?
Click to expand...


58 killed
515 injured

Turn on your freaking tv.


----------



## Brain357

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> um hmmm
> 
> those were 'mass 'killings.
> 
> and they happen every day, twice on Sunday.
> 
> Seem to remember the massacre at the football party was an ex, with a handgun.
> 
> How many killed at the church?
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings in the U.S.: Over 270 mass shootings have occurred in 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass killing is 3 people in the same crime?
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 murdered is not enough for you cons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad we have so much gun violence 3 is not taken seriously.  He's probably pro life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sad you consider 3 killings 'mass'.
> 
> according to Mother Jones...
> 
> A Guide to Mass Shootings in America – Mother Jones
> 
> there have been 91 mass killings...
> 
> in the last 3 decades.
Click to expand...


Sad that I value life enough that 3 seems like a tragedy?

Ok compare 91 to any other country.  We are the worst.  And they are getting worse.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last week it was a church.  Just before that an NFL party.  It is very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um hmmm
> 
> those were 'mass 'killings.
> 
> and they happen every day, twice on Sunday.
> 
> Seem to remember the massacre at the football party was an ex, with a handgun.
> 
> How many killed at the church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings in the U.S.: Over 270 mass shootings have occurred in 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass killing is 3 people in the same crime?
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 murdered is not enough for you cons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad we have so much gun violence 3 is not taken seriously.  He's probably pro life.
Click to expand...



Yes, because the innocent have don't no harm..

I'm also pro death penalty.

cancer must be treated harshly, not with kid gloves.

But, that has nothing to do with mass killings


----------



## Gracie

OldLady said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> I think ISIS took credit but they are lying. I think this dude is Antifa. His kids said he was an armed robber in his younger years and had mental problems. Obviously, he still did have mental probs. So how did he get the gun? Oh. Wait. Criminals don't follow laws. They can get them any time they want. Sane people are not supposed to be able to protect themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shudder to think where you get your "news."  Here's the real poop so far on Paddock.  No mental problems and it was his FATHER who was an armed robber.  Paddock was not a criminal.  A lawyer said he dressed "slovenly."  That's the worst anyone could say so far.  He's been doing a lot of significant gambling, though.  Read this:
> 
> Las Vegas shooter Stephen Paddock made recent large gambling transactions
Click to expand...

Well, I was reading it before getting coffee down my face, and reading about Tom Petty all at the same time, so pardon me for confusing the grandfather nutjob to the father nutjob.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> um hmmm
> 
> those were 'mass 'killings.
> 
> and they happen every day, twice on Sunday.
> 
> Seem to remember the massacre at the football party was an ex, with a handgun.
> 
> How many killed at the church?
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings in the U.S.: Over 270 mass shootings have occurred in 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass killing is 3 people in the same crime?
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Death is funny for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> regarding 3 deaths as a 'mass murder' is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lot of murder to me.  What is your number?
Click to expand...


More than 3...

that's about the number killed in a car accident, Friday night in the hood


----------



## Brain357

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> um hmmm
> 
> those were 'mass 'killings.
> 
> and they happen every day, twice on Sunday.
> 
> Seem to remember the massacre at the football party was an ex, with a handgun.
> 
> How many killed at the church?
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings in the U.S.: Over 270 mass shootings have occurred in 2017
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass killing is 3 people in the same crime?
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 murdered is not enough for you cons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad we have so much gun violence 3 is not taken seriously.  He's probably pro life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because the innocent have don't no harm..
> 
> I'm also pro death penalty.
> 
> cancer must be treated harshly, not with kid gloves.
> 
> But, that has nothing to do with mass killings
Click to expand...


Pro life but 3 dead means nothing.  Now that is funny.


----------



## Flash

SassyIrishLass said:


> Looking like he's a demoquack...
> 
> *Uncle Sam's Misguided Children*
> 26 mins ·
> The Mandalay Bay shooter, Stephen Craig Paddock, 64.. a white liberal Democrat, is anyone really shocked? hated President Trump and spoke openly about his political views. They are as follows...
> 
> Political Views per his Facebook page:
> -Proud to Be A Democrat
> -The Rachel Maddow Show
> -Thank You Obama
> -Anti-Trump Army
> -Progressive Day,
> Organizing for Action (Soros)
> -Not My President
> -Fight Trump
> -Boycott All Things Trump
> -Impeach Trump
> 
> I am sharing, because the media won't.
> 
> We don't need gun control! We need democrats control.




Did he have a Facebook account?  The media reported he didn't.  It is the same person?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings in the U.S.: Over 270 mass shootings have occurred in 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass killing is 3 people in the same crime?
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 murdered is not enough for you cons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad we have so much gun violence 3 is not taken seriously.  He's probably pro life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sad you consider 3 killings 'mass'.
> 
> according to Mother Jones...
> 
> A Guide to Mass Shootings in America – Mother Jones
> 
> there have been 91 mass killings...
> 
> in the last 3 decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad that I value life enough that 3 seems like a tragedy?
> 
> Ok compare 91 to any other country.  We are the worst.  And they are getting worse.
Click to expand...


this is not another country.

3 IS a tragedy...

it is NOT a mass killing.


----------



## Brain357

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings in the U.S.: Over 270 mass shootings have occurred in 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass killing is 3 people in the same crime?
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Death is funny for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> regarding 3 deaths as a 'mass murder' is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lot of murder to me.  What is your number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More than 3...
> 
> that's about the number killed in a car accident, Friday night in the hood
Click to expand...


Well we have plenty of those.  More than anywhere in the world.  Even our police die weekly.  Hundreds in accidents alone.  And you are all for that.  But you are pro life...


----------



## Aries

Gracie said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not the same USA we used to be. Large gatherings are perfect targets for folks such as Antifa and Terrorist Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> So you see a terrorist attack committed by a white man and jump to talking about Muslims?
> What did I miss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed a lot, I guess. When it first started and I was hearing machine gun shots and people running from a festival being shot at, of course I would jump to if it walks like a muslim, quacks like a muslim, kills many like a muslim...of course it must be a muslim.
> Thats what they do. And now they have help with white idiot Antifas recruiting within the usa, and quite openly.
> But, you can keep your head buried in the sand if you like.
Click to expand...

A mass shooting with an automatic weapon quacks like a whitey....


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings in the U.S.: Over 270 mass shootings have occurred in 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass killing is 3 people in the same crime?
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 murdered is not enough for you cons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad we have so much gun violence 3 is not taken seriously.  He's probably pro life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because the innocent have don't no harm..
> 
> I'm also pro death penalty.
> 
> cancer must be treated harshly, not with kid gloves.
> 
> But, that has nothing to do with mass killings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pro life but 3 dead means nothing.  Now that is funny.
Click to expand...


where did I say it meant nothing, post a link.

I said, over and over again, it is not a MASS killing


----------



## Gracie

I find it really strange that a witness described a "hispanic woman" that was "small and short" bullying people in front of her near the stage, then screaming YOU ALL WILL DIE TONIGHT, then removed by security, and this person is no longer of interest to the police and the roommate of the shooter is supposedly in the Philippines visiting family. 

How is this for guesswork:

She plotted this with this nutbar, then bailed back home to escape the fallout.
Or...she was still in the states but had 45 minutes to get to Arizona to catch a flight to her family at home.

Which begs the question..WHO WAS THE WOMAN that threatened everyone would die? And how did she know?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass killing is 3 people in the same crime?
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> 
> 
> Death is funny for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> regarding 3 deaths as a 'mass murder' is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lot of murder to me.  What is your number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More than 3...
> 
> that's about the number killed in a car accident, Friday night in the hood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we have plenty of those.  More than anywhere in the world.  Even our police die weekly.  Hundreds in accidents alone.  And you are all for that.  But you are pro life...
Click to expand...


putting words in my mouth...

says it all about your ability to debate


----------



## Brain357

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass killing is 3 people in the same crime?
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> 
> 
> 3 murdered is not enough for you cons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad we have so much gun violence 3 is not taken seriously.  He's probably pro life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because the innocent have don't no harm..
> 
> I'm also pro death penalty.
> 
> cancer must be treated harshly, not with kid gloves.
> 
> But, that has nothing to do with mass killings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pro life but 3 dead means nothing.  Now that is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I say it meant nothing, post a link.
> 
> I said, over and over again, it is not a MASS killing
Click to expand...


You laughed, follow the quotes.


----------



## Gracie

Aries said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not the same USA we used to be. Large gatherings are perfect targets for folks such as Antifa and Terrorist Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> So you see a terrorist attack committed by a white man and jump to talking about Muslims?
> What did I miss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed a lot, I guess. When it first started and I was hearing machine gun shots and people running from a festival being shot at, of course I would jump to if it walks like a muslim, quacks like a muslim, kills many like a muslim...of course it must be a muslim.
> Thats what they do. And now they have help with white idiot Antifas recruiting within the usa, and quite openly.
> But, you can keep your head buried in the sand if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A mass shooting with an automatic weapon quacks like a whitey....
Click to expand...

And you quack like a blackie. Off to ignore you go. I've had my fill of Angry Black People.


----------



## velvtacheeze

It's a good thing that we ban Muslims from certain countries.  Pffffttt.  Lotta good that did.   Face it, gun control on angry white men would save more lives than any muslim ban.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings in the U.S.: Over 270 mass shootings have occurred in 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass killing is 3 people in the same crime?
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 murdered is not enough for you cons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sad we have so much gun violence 3 is not taken seriously.  He's probably pro life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because the innocent have don't no harm..
> 
> I'm also pro death penalty.
> 
> cancer must be treated harshly, not with kid gloves.
> 
> But, that has nothing to do with mass killings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pro life but 3 dead means nothing.  Now that is funny.
Click to expand...


your take on it?

yes


----------



## Brain357

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death is funny for you?
> 
> 
> 
> regarding 3 deaths as a 'mass murder' is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lot of murder to me.  What is your number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More than 3...
> 
> that's about the number killed in a car accident, Friday night in the hood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we have plenty of those.  More than anywhere in the world.  Even our police die weekly.  Hundreds in accidents alone.  And you are all for that.  But you are pro life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> putting words in my mouth...
> 
> says it all about your ability to debate
Click to expand...


So you want to end this madness with some gun control?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Brain357 said:


> Funny repubs don't want muslim immigrants because of what they might do.  But it's a different story for guns.



One crazy American.....ALL crazy radical Muzzies


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Flash said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking like he's a demoquack...
> 
> *Uncle Sam's Misguided Children*
> 26 mins ·
> The Mandalay Bay shooter, Stephen Craig Paddock, 64.. a white liberal Democrat, is anyone really shocked? hated President Trump and spoke openly about his political views. They are as follows...
> 
> Political Views per his Facebook page:
> -Proud to Be A Democrat
> -The Rachel Maddow Show
> -Thank You Obama
> -Anti-Trump Army
> -Progressive Day,
> Organizing for Action (Soros)
> -Not My President
> -Fight Trump
> -Boycott All Things Trump
> -Impeach Trump
> 
> I am sharing, because the media won't.
> 
> We don't need gun control! We need democrats control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he have a Facebook account?  The media reported he didn't.  It is the same person?
Click to expand...


I'm reading Facebook pulled the account, IDK if it's true or not. I saw the link and posted it, take it for what it's worth but I'm betting he was a quack


----------



## Aries

Gracie said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not the same USA we used to be. Large gatherings are perfect targets for folks such as Antifa and Terrorist Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> So you see a terrorist attack committed by a white man and jump to talking about Muslims?
> What did I miss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed a lot, I guess. When it first started and I was hearing machine gun shots and people running from a festival being shot at, of course I would jump to if it walks like a muslim, quacks like a muslim, kills many like a muslim...of course it must be a muslim.
> Thats what they do. And now they have help with white idiot Antifas recruiting within the usa, and quite openly.
> But, you can keep your head buried in the sand if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A mass shooting with an automatic weapon quacks like a whitey....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you quack like a blackie. Off to ignore you go. I've had my fill of Angry Black People.
Click to expand...

I'm white but okay


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 murdered is not enough for you cons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad we have so much gun violence 3 is not taken seriously.  He's probably pro life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because the innocent have don't no harm..
> 
> I'm also pro death penalty.
> 
> cancer must be treated harshly, not with kid gloves.
> 
> But, that has nothing to do with mass killings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pro life but 3 dead means nothing.  Now that is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I say it meant nothing, post a link.
> 
> I said, over and over again, it is not a MASS killing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You laughed, follow the quotes.
Click to expand...


I'm still laugihing


----------



## Hutch Starskey

SassyIrishLass said:


> Looking like he's a demoquack...
> 
> *Uncle Sam's Misguided Children*
> 26 mins ·
> The Mandalay Bay shooter, Stephen Craig Paddock, 64.. a white liberal Democrat, is anyone really shocked? hated President Trump and spoke openly about his political views. They are as follows...
> 
> Political Views per his Facebook page:
> -Proud to Be A Democrat
> -The Rachel Maddow Show
> -Thank You Obama
> -Anti-Trump Army
> -Progressive Day,
> Organizing for Action (Soros)
> -Not My President
> -Fight Trump
> -Boycott All Things Trump
> -Impeach Trump
> 
> I am sharing, because the media won't.
> 
> We don't need gun control! We need democrats control.



There's nothing in your link but a login page.
How about another link.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Don't believe everything gun control snobs tell ya......

In 2013, the FBI changed its definition, moving away from “mass shootings” toward identifying an “active shooter” as “an individual actively engaged in killing or attempting to kill people in a confined and populated area.” This change means the agency now includes incidents in which fewer than four people die, but in which several are injured, like this 2014 shooting in New Orleans.

This change in definition impacted directly the number of cases included in studies and affected the comparability of studies conducted before and after 2013.


----------



## Brain357

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad we have so much gun violence 3 is not taken seriously.  He's probably pro life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because the innocent have don't no harm..
> 
> I'm also pro death penalty.
> 
> cancer must be treated harshly, not with kid gloves.
> 
> But, that has nothing to do with mass killings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pro life but 3 dead means nothing.  Now that is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I say it meant nothing, post a link.
> 
> I said, over and over again, it is not a MASS killing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You laughed, follow the quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still laugihing
Click to expand...


Death is funny for you.  Not so pro life.


----------



## Brain357

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Don't believe everything gun control snobs tell ya......
> 
> In 2013, the FBI changed its definition, moving away from “mass shootings” toward identifying an “active shooter” as “an individual actively engaged in killing or attempting to kill people in a confined and populated area.” This change means the agency now includes incidents in which fewer than four people die, but in which several are injured, like this 2014 shooting in New Orleans.
> 
> This change in definition impacted directly the number of cases included in studies and affected the comparability of studies conducted before and after 2013.



See the dead and injured in this one shooting.


----------



## koshergrl

velvtacheeze said:


> It's a good thing that we ban Muslims from certain countries.  Pffffttt.  Lotta good that did.   Face it, gun control on angry white men would save more lives than any muslim ban.


We just need to add the Philippines to the list.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of an ANTIFA person shooting anyone in this country in protest.  Also, YOU have deemed ANTIFA a terrorist organization, but I don't believe the authorities have.  Not that I approve of their tactics, but let's stay accurate here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI has.
> 
> FBI, DHS Officially Classify Antifa Activities As "Domestic Terrorist Violence"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tyler Durden.
> 
> Why do you believe a blog authored by a fictional character?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hutch, why don’t you explain to the families of the 84 killed in France all the safety features of the truck that killed their loved ones....brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant to what happened last night.
> 
> A single man using multiple weapons killed nearly sixty people and injured over five hundred more thanks to the efficient killing power of sporting rifles ( not assault weapons).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My, them numbers are growing, is that accurate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof-?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 58/515 as of 2 p.m., last update I see on Google.
> Vegas shooting death toll rises to 58, no apparent connection to international terror
Click to expand...


He could have done the same thing.


----------



## Aries

Hutch Starskey said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking like he's a demoquack...
> 
> *Uncle Sam's Misguided Children*
> 26 mins ·
> The Mandalay Bay shooter, Stephen Craig Paddock, 64.. a white liberal Democrat, is anyone really shocked? hated President Trump and spoke openly about his political views. They are as follows...
> 
> Political Views per his Facebook page:
> -Proud to Be A Democrat
> -The Rachel Maddow Show
> -Thank You Obama
> -Anti-Trump Army
> -Progressive Day,
> Organizing for Action (Soros)
> -Not My President
> -Fight Trump
> -Boycott All Things Trump
> -Impeach Trump
> 
> I am sharing, because the media won't.
> 
> We don't need gun control! We need democrats control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing in your link but a login page.
> How about another link.
Click to expand...

Trying to extract valid information out of sassy is a losing battle


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because the innocent have don't no harm..
> 
> I'm also pro death penalty.
> 
> cancer must be treated harshly, not with kid gloves.
> 
> But, that has nothing to do with mass killings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro life but 3 dead means nothing.  Now that is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where did I say it meant nothing, post a link.
> 
> I said, over and over again, it is not a MASS killing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You laughed, follow the quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still laugihing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Death is funny for you.  Not so pro life.
Click to expand...




Brain357 said:


> Death is funny for you.


YOur claim, not mine


----------



## SassyIrishLass

velvtacheeze said:


> It's a good thing that we ban Muslims from certain countries.  Pffffttt.  Lotta good that did.   Face it, gun control on angry white men would save more lives than any muslim ban.



Would it work with angry black men also? Oh wait they tried, Chicago....and it's a farce


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI has.
> 
> FBI, DHS Officially Classify Antifa Activities As "Domestic Terrorist Violence"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler Durden.
> 
> Why do you believe a blog authored by a fictional character?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant to what happened last night.
> 
> A single man using multiple weapons killed nearly sixty people and injured over five hundred more thanks to the efficient killing power of sporting rifles ( not assault weapons).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My, them numbers are growing, is that accurate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof-?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 58/515 as of 2 p.m., last update I see on Google.
> Vegas shooting death toll rises to 58, no apparent connection to international terror
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somehow I wish I could refute that.
> 
> "No apparent" mmk.
Click to expand...

Somehow I wish I could refute the 58/515.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Marion Morrison

Aries said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking like he's a demoquack...
> 
> *Uncle Sam's Misguided Children*
> 26 mins ·
> The Mandalay Bay shooter, Stephen Craig Paddock, 64.. a white liberal Democrat, is anyone really shocked? hated President Trump and spoke openly about his political views. They are as follows...
> 
> Political Views per his Facebook page:
> -Proud to Be A Democrat
> -The Rachel Maddow Show
> -Thank You Obama
> -Anti-Trump Army
> -Progressive Day,
> Organizing for Action (Soros)
> -Not My President
> -Fight Trump
> -Boycott All Things Trump
> -Impeach Trump
> 
> I am sharing, because the media won't.
> 
> We don't need gun control! We need democrats control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing in your link but a login page.
> How about another link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to extract valid information out of sassy is a losing battle
Click to expand...

She's 1000% more valid than you.

You are bullshit.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Gracie said:


> I find it really strange that a witness described a "hispanic woman" that was "small and short" bullying people in front of her near the stage, then screaming YOU ALL WILL DIE TONIGHT, then removed by security, and this person is no longer of interest to the police and the roommate of the shooter is supposedly in the Philippines visiting family.
> 
> How is this for guesswork:
> 
> She plotted this with this nutbar, then bailed back home to escape the fallout.
> Or...she was still in the states but had 45 minutes to get to Arizona to catch a flight to her family at home.
> 
> Which begs the question..WHO WAS THE WOMAN that threatened everyone would die? And how did she know?





Gracie said:


> How is this for guesswork:



You were duped by fake news.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Aries said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking like he's a demoquack...
> 
> *Uncle Sam's Misguided Children*
> 26 mins ·
> The Mandalay Bay shooter, Stephen Craig Paddock, 64.. a white liberal Democrat, is anyone really shocked? hated President Trump and spoke openly about his political views. They are as follows...
> 
> Political Views per his Facebook page:
> -Proud to Be A Democrat
> -The Rachel Maddow Show
> -Thank You Obama
> -Anti-Trump Army
> -Progressive Day,
> Organizing for Action (Soros)
> -Not My President
> -Fight Trump
> -Boycott All Things Trump
> -Impeach Trump
> 
> I am sharing, because the media won't.
> 
> We don't need gun control! We need democrats control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing in your link but a login page.
> How about another link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to extract valid information out of sassy is a losing battle
Click to expand...


Get lost, ass hat. All you ever do is spew the same BS you hear on MSNBC, you're a nuthin


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Flash said:


> View attachment 152426



That's a random post and not a page.
Jesus you guys are so easily fooled.


----------



## OldLady

Hutch Starskey said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI has.
> 
> FBI, DHS Officially Classify Antifa Activities As "Domestic Terrorist Violence"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyler Durden.
> 
> Why do you believe a blog authored by a fictional character?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant to what happened last night.
> 
> A single man using multiple weapons killed nearly sixty people and injured over five hundred more thanks to the efficient killing power of sporting rifles ( not assault weapons).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My, them numbers are growing, is that accurate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof-?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 58/515 as of 2 p.m., last update I see on Google.
> Vegas shooting death toll rises to 58, no apparent connection to international terror
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He could have done the same thing.
Click to expand...

I don't mind waiting on Marion.  He helps me out sometimes.


----------



## Gracie

Hutch Starskey said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it really strange that a witness described a "hispanic woman" that was "small and short" bullying people in front of her near the stage, then screaming YOU ALL WILL DIE TONIGHT, then removed by security, and this person is no longer of interest to the police and the roommate of the shooter is supposedly in the Philippines visiting family.
> 
> How is this for guesswork:
> 
> She plotted this with this nutbar, then bailed back home to escape the fallout.
> Or...she was still in the states but had 45 minutes to get to Arizona to catch a flight to her family at home.
> 
> Which begs the question..WHO WAS THE WOMAN that threatened everyone would die? And how did she know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is this for guesswork:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were duped by fake news.
Click to expand...

No. I was not. But go ahead and join the others with their heads buried in the sand.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking like he's a demoquack...
> 
> *Uncle Sam's Misguided Children*
> 26 mins ·
> The Mandalay Bay shooter, Stephen Craig Paddock, 64.. a white liberal Democrat, is anyone really shocked? hated President Trump and spoke openly about his political views. They are as follows...
> 
> Political Views per his Facebook page:
> -Proud to Be A Democrat
> -The Rachel Maddow Show
> -Thank You Obama
> -Anti-Trump Army
> -Progressive Day,
> Organizing for Action (Soros)
> -Not My President
> -Fight Trump
> -Boycott All Things Trump
> -Impeach Trump
> 
> I am sharing, because the media won't.
> 
> We don't need gun control! We need democrats control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing in your link but a login page.
> How about another link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to extract valid information out of sassy is a losing battle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 1000% more valid than you.
> 
> You are bullshit.
Click to expand...


Post up the Facebook page she claimed.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Hutch Starskey said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a random post and not a page.
> Jesus you guys are so easily fooled.
Click to expand...


10 bucks says if he was a demoquack you'll go suddenly missing...gawd we can only hope. You bring nothing


----------



## Marion Morrison

Aries said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not the same USA we used to be. Large gatherings are perfect targets for folks such as Antifa and Terrorist Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> So you see a terrorist attack committed by a white man and jump to talking about Muslims?
> What did I miss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed a lot, I guess. When it first started and I was hearing machine gun shots and people running from a festival being shot at, of course I would jump to if it walks like a muslim, quacks like a muslim, kills many like a muslim...of course it must be a muslim.
> Thats what they do. And now they have help with white idiot Antifas recruiting within the usa, and quite openly.
> But, you can keep your head buried in the sand if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A mass shooting with an automatic weapon quacks like a whitey....
Click to expand...


Do 'splain how "whiteys" quack, pls.

You sound like a mud shark.

AFAIK ducks quack, People don't.


----------



## OldLady

Flash said:


> View attachment 152426


Where did that come from?  Since when is that kind of information public and that is certainly not a photo ID.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Hutch Starskey said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking like he's a demoquack...
> 
> *Uncle Sam's Misguided Children*
> 26 mins ·
> The Mandalay Bay shooter, Stephen Craig Paddock, 64.. a white liberal Democrat, is anyone really shocked? hated President Trump and spoke openly about his political views. They are as follows...
> 
> Political Views per his Facebook page:
> -Proud to Be A Democrat
> -The Rachel Maddow Show
> -Thank You Obama
> -Anti-Trump Army
> -Progressive Day,
> Organizing for Action (Soros)
> -Not My President
> -Fight Trump
> -Boycott All Things Trump
> -Impeach Trump
> 
> I am sharing, because the media won't.
> 
> We don't need gun control! We need democrats control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing in your link but a login page.
> How about another link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to extract valid information out of sassy is a losing battle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 1000% more valid than you.
> 
> You are bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post up the Facebook page she claimed.
Click to expand...


It's reported FB pulled it, do try and keep up, you slow witted tard


----------



## SassyIrishLass

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152426
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?  Since when is that kind of information public and that is certainly not a photo ID.
Click to expand...


In Florida voter registration is public record 

Voter Information as a Public Record - Division of Elections - Florida Department of State


----------



## Dalia

Heather Melton, left, says her husband Sonny, right, saved her life as gunfire rang out at the Route 91 Harvest Festival on Sunday. He was shot in the back and died, while Heather survived.






Denise Salmon Burditus, 50, was among the 58 people murdered at the Route 91 Harvest Festival in Las Vegas on Sunday. She is seen with husband Tony Burditus at the festival in a photo posted to Facebook around 9.30pm PDT - minutes before the gunman opened fire" 

More of The victims , link  *graphic content.
*
Las Vegas shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino hotel | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Marion Morrison

Aries said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not the same USA we used to be. Large gatherings are perfect targets for folks such as Antifa and Terrorist Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> So you see a terrorist attack committed by a white man and jump to talking about Muslims?
> What did I miss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed a lot, I guess. When it first started and I was hearing machine gun shots and people running from a festival being shot at, of course I would jump to if it walks like a muslim, quacks like a muslim, kills many like a muslim...of course it must be a muslim.
> Thats what they do. And now they have help with white idiot Antifas recruiting within the usa, and quite openly.
> But, you can keep your head buried in the sand if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A mass shooting with an automatic weapon quacks like a whitey....
Click to expand...


Do elaborate on how "whiteys" quack, pls.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Flash said:


> View attachment 152426


Paddock was not a registered voter, as either a Democrat or a Republican, in Clark County or elsewhere in Nevada, where his permanent residence was located. He was also not a registered voter in Florida, despite some social media claims he was a registered Democrat there.

Stephen Paddock’s Political Views: Las Vegas Shooter had ‘No Political Affiliation’

flush's tweet has a squiggle address. You should know it was a lie


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Gracie said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it really strange that a witness described a "hispanic woman" that was "small and short" bullying people in front of her near the stage, then screaming YOU ALL WILL DIE TONIGHT, then removed by security, and this person is no longer of interest to the police and the roommate of the shooter is supposedly in the Philippines visiting family.
> 
> How is this for guesswork:
> 
> She plotted this with this nutbar, then bailed back home to escape the fallout.
> Or...she was still in the states but had 45 minutes to get to Arizona to catch a flight to her family at home.
> 
> Which begs the question..WHO WAS THE WOMAN that threatened everyone would die? And how did she know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is this for guesswork:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were duped by fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I was not. But go ahead and join the others with their heads buried in the sand.
Click to expand...


Post up a valid report of the woman who was bullying the crowd.

"No longer of interest by the police"  means it was checked out and found to be nonsense.


----------



## MarkDuffy

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152426
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?  Since when is that kind of information public and that is certainly not a photo ID.
Click to expand...

Of course no link from flush either


----------



## Hutch Starskey

SassyIrishLass said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a random post and not a page.
> Jesus you guys are so easily fooled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10 bucks says if he was a demoquack you'll go suddenly missing...gawd we can only hope. You bring nothing
Click to expand...


So you're admitting your facebook post was bullshit? You really have no idea?


----------



## OldLady

MarkDuffy said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152426
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock was not a registered voter, as either a Democrat or a Republican, in Clark County or elsewhere in Nevada, where his permanent residence was located. He was also not a registered voter in Florida, despite some social media claims he was a registered Democrat there.
> 
> Stephen Paddock’s Political Views: Las Vegas Shooter had ‘No Political Affiliation’
> 
> flush's tweet has a squiggle address. You should know it was a lie
Click to expand...

Man, this thread is a land mine of misinformation today.  Who knows what to believe anymore.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

SassyIrishLass said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking like he's a demoquack...
> 
> *Uncle Sam's Misguided Children*
> 26 mins ·
> The Mandalay Bay shooter, Stephen Craig Paddock, 64.. a white liberal Democrat, is anyone really shocked? hated President Trump and spoke openly about his political views. They are as follows...
> 
> Political Views per his Facebook page:
> -Proud to Be A Democrat
> -The Rachel Maddow Show
> -Thank You Obama
> -Anti-Trump Army
> -Progressive Day,
> Organizing for Action (Soros)
> -Not My President
> -Fight Trump
> -Boycott All Things Trump
> -Impeach Trump
> 
> I am sharing, because the media won't.
> 
> We don't need gun control! We need democrats control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing in your link but a login page.
> How about another link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to extract valid information out of sassy is a losing battle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's 1000% more valid than you.
> 
> You are bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post up the Facebook page she claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's reported FB pulled it, do try and keep up, you slow witted tard
Click to expand...


It's reported that you're a fraud.


----------



## mudwhistle

OldLady said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152426
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock was not a registered voter, as either a Democrat or a Republican, in Clark County or elsewhere in Nevada, where his permanent residence was located. He was also not a registered voter in Florida, despite some social media claims he was a registered Democrat there.
> 
> Stephen Paddock’s Political Views: Las Vegas Shooter had ‘No Political Affiliation’
> 
> flush's tweet has a squiggle address. You should know it was a lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, this thread is a land mine of misinformation today.  Who knows what to believe anymore.
Click to expand...

Yeah....the only thing we do know is Hillary and Obama never had any scandals ...ever..they were scandal-free.


----------



## Gracie

Hutch Starskey said:


> Post up a valid report of the woman who was bullying the crowd.


Eye witness to it is no valid?
If so, I already did. Search.


----------



## OldLady

Dalia said:


> Heather Melton, left, says her husband Sonny, right, saved her life as gunfire rang out at the Route 91 Harvest Festival on Sunday. He was shot in the back and died, while Heather survived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denise Salmon Burditus, 50, was among the 58 people murdered at the Route 91 Harvest Festival in Las Vegas on Sunday. She is seen with husband Tony Burditus at the festival in a photo posted to Facebook around 9.30pm PDT - minutes before the gunman opened fire"
> 
> More of The victims , link  *graphic content.
> *
> Las Vegas shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino hotel | Daily Mail Online


Everyone is too busy blaming the opposition or their favorite group to hate, like Muslims or Antifa--it's a perfect political opportunity.  No one is giving a thought to all the blood on the ground.  Thanks, Dalia.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152426
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that come from?  Since when is that kind of information public and that is certainly not a photo ID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Florida voter registration is public record
> 
> Voter Information as a Public Record - Division of Elections - Florida Department of State
Click to expand...


This is a Facebook post by some random poster, fool. It's not Paddock's page.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Gracie said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post up a valid report of the woman who was bullying the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> Eye witness to it is no valid?
> If so, I already did. Search.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hutch Starskey said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read he had 10 rifles, not hand guns, rifles. Lawyers will be going after some of that $1 billion of that bottom line. Excuse me while I buy some leap puts on MGM Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Hutch, why don’t you explain to the families of the 84 killed in France all the safety features of the truck that killed their loved ones....brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant to what happened last night.
> 
> A single man using multiple weapons killed nearly sixty people and injured over five hundred more thanks to the efficient killing power of sporting rifles ( not assault weapons).
Click to expand...


How do you know it was a single man? Were you there?

Sporting rifles? Not Assault weapons?

Son! Now you've planted yourself in derpyderp territory.

You're dismissed for being derp. Sorry.

Sub 100 iq and trying to troll does not work.


----------



## Tilly

Gracie said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post up a valid report of the woman who was bullying the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> Eye witness to it is no valid?
> If so, I already did. Search.
Click to expand...

I read about that too. The 21 yr old - who was celebrating her birthday - was also interviewed on camera.


----------



## velvtacheeze

SassyIrishLass said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing that we ban Muslims from certain countries.  Pffffttt.  Lotta good that did.   Face it, gun control on angry white men would save more lives than any muslim ban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it work with angry black men also? Oh wait they tried, Chicago....and it's a farce
Click to expand...



It's the neighboring jurisdiction.s lax gun laws that are the problem for Chicago.    Nice try though.


----------



## MarkDuffy

18 more firearms, explosives, tons of ammunition at his home ~ sheriff live update


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OldLady said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152426
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock was not a registered voter, as either a Democrat or a Republican, in Clark County or elsewhere in Nevada, where his permanent residence was located. He was also not a registered voter in Florida, despite some social media claims he was a registered Democrat there.
> 
> Stephen Paddock’s Political Views: Las Vegas Shooter had ‘No Political Affiliation’
> 
> flush's tweet has a squiggle address. You should know it was a lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, this thread is a land mine of misinformation today.  Who knows what to believe anymore.
Click to expand...


You have to consider the sources.


----------



## Aries

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not the same USA we used to be. Large gatherings are perfect targets for folks such as Antifa and Terrorist Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> So you see a terrorist attack committed by a white man and jump to talking about Muslims?
> What did I miss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed a lot, I guess. When it first started and I was hearing machine gun shots and people running from a festival being shot at, of course I would jump to if it walks like a muslim, quacks like a muslim, kills many like a muslim...of course it must be a muslim.
> Thats what they do. And now they have help with white idiot Antifas recruiting within the usa, and quite openly.
> But, you can keep your head buried in the sand if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A mass shooting with an automatic weapon quacks like a whitey....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do 'splain how "whiteys" quack, pls.
> 
> You sound like a mud shark.
> 
> AFAIK ducks quack, People don't.
Click to expand...

I shouldn't have to explain. Anyone with a brain, access to Google, or is over the age of 10, knows mass shootings with automatic weapons isn't an Islamic MO... it's a "lone wolf" white man.

Also the racial slurs are silly, I'm white.


----------



## L.K.Eder

MarkDuffy said:


> 18 more firearms, explosives, tons of ammunition at his home ~ sheriff live update


hey, he needed those guns. to hunt.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Marion Morrison said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad we can't sue the gun industry as easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Hutch, why don’t you explain to the families of the 84 killed in France all the safety features of the truck that killed their loved ones....brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant to what happened last night.
> 
> A single man using multiple weapons killed nearly sixty people and injured over five hundred more thanks to the efficient killing power of sporting rifles ( not assault weapons).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know it was a single man? Were you there?
> 
> Sporting rifles? Not Assault weapons?
> 
> Son! Now you've planted yourself in derpyderp territory.
> 
> You're dismissed for being derp. Sorry.
> 
> Sub 100 iq and trying to troll does not work.
Click to expand...




Marion Morrison said:


> How do you know it was a single man? Were you there?



Because that is what we know at this point. 
Your speculation is just useless nonsense. 

I would call them assault weapons considering the result.


----------



## MarkDuffy

ABC News (@ABC) | Twitter


----------



## Tilly

Gracie said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post up a valid report of the woman who was bullying the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> Eye witness to it is no valid?
> If so, I already did. Search.
Click to expand...



*Las Vegas shooting: Woman told crowd 'you're all going to f***ing die' before attack started*
The mystery woman was allegedly 'acting crazy' and telling people 'you're all going to f***ing die', 45 minutes before the shooting started


....Ms Hendricks, who had been in Vegas to celebrate her 21st birthday, told Mail Online: “There was a lady who came running up behind us in the concert and she started to play with people's hair, acting crazy, and she told us that we're all going to f***ing die.

“She said they're all around us and we were going to die.”

Ms Hendricks said the woman had claimed her boyfriend could not breathe in order to push her way through the crowd to the front row.

She said: “It seemed she was telling us to either warn us, or she was part of it and she was telling us because she knew we were going to die.  It was so scary.

“It felt like she had knowledge of what was about to happen.”

Ms Hendricks returned to the Mandalay hotel about 15 minutes before the shooting, and witnessed the subsequent carnage from her hotel room. 

“It makes me feel uncomfortable,” said Ms Hendricks.  “I thought it [the woman’s warning] had a correlation [to the shooting].”

She described the woman who gave the warning as “Hispanic, probably about 5ft 5, [with] brown hair”, and said the woman’s boyfriend was also Hispanic....

Woman told crowd 'you're all going to f***ing die' 45 minutes before Las Vegas attack started


----------



## L.K.Eder

i demand an apology from white gun owners. why are they silent?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Aries said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not the same USA we used to be. Large gatherings are perfect targets for folks such as Antifa and Terrorist Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> So you see a terrorist attack committed by a white man and jump to talking about Muslims?
> What did I miss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed a lot, I guess. When it first started and I was hearing machine gun shots and people running from a festival being shot at, of course I would jump to if it walks like a muslim, quacks like a muslim, kills many like a muslim...of course it must be a muslim.
> Thats what they do. And now they have help with white idiot Antifas recruiting within the usa, and quite openly.
> But, you can keep your head buried in the sand if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A mass shooting with an automatic weapon quacks like a whitey....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do 'splain how "whiteys" quack, pls.
> 
> You sound like a mud shark.
> 
> AFAIK ducks quack, People don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shouldn't have to explain. Anyone with a brain, access to Google, or is over the age of 10, knows mass shootings with automatic weapons isn't an Islamic MO... it's a "lone wolf" white man.
> 
> Also the racial slurs are silly, I'm white.
Click to expand...


Only white girls are mud sharks, gf. 

You still have failed to explain how "whiteys" quack. Please do so now.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Tilly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post up a valid report of the woman who was bullying the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> Eye witness to it is no valid?
> If so, I already did. Search.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Las Vegas shooting: Woman told crowd 'you're all going to f***ing die' before attack started*
> The mystery woman was allegedly 'acting crazy' and telling people 'you're all going to f***ing die', 45 minutes before the shooting started
> 
> 
> ....Ms Hendricks, who had been in Vegas to celebrate her 21st birthday, told Mail Online: “There was a lady who came running up behind us in the concert and she started to play with people's hair, acting crazy, and she told us that we're all going to f***ing die.
> 
> “She said they're all around us and we were going to die.”
> 
> Ms Hendricks said the woman had claimed her boyfriend could not breathe in order to push her way through the crowd to the front row.
> 
> She said: “It seemed she was telling us to either warn us, or she was part of it and she was telling us because she knew we were going to die.  It was so scary.
> 
> “It felt like she had knowledge of what was about to happen.”
> 
> Ms Hendricks returned to the Mandalay hotel about 15 minutes before the shooting, and witnessed the subsequent carnage from her hotel room.
> 
> “It makes me feel uncomfortable,” said Ms Hendricks.  “I thought it [the woman’s warning] had a correlation [to the shooting].”
> 
> She described the woman who gave the warning as “Hispanic, probably about 5ft 5, [with] brown hair”, and said the woman’s boyfriend was also Hispanic....
> 
> Woman told crowd 'you're all going to f***ing die' 45 minutes before Las Vegas attack started
Click to expand...

cheep booze in Vegas


----------



## Marion Morrison

L.K.Eder said:


> i demand an apology from white gun owners. why are they silent?





Because you can go lick n1gga nuts, leftist faggot. Demand in one hand and poo in the other. Post back which one fills up first.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you see a terrorist attack committed by a white man and jump to talking about Muslims?
> What did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> You missed a lot, I guess. When it first started and I was hearing machine gun shots and people running from a festival being shot at, of course I would jump to if it walks like a muslim, quacks like a muslim, kills many like a muslim...of course it must be a muslim.
> Thats what they do. And now they have help with white idiot Antifas recruiting within the usa, and quite openly.
> But, you can keep your head buried in the sand if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A mass shooting with an automatic weapon quacks like a whitey....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do 'splain how "whiteys" quack, pls.
> 
> You sound like a mud shark.
> 
> AFAIK ducks quack, People don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shouldn't have to explain. Anyone with a brain, access to Google, or is over the age of 10, knows mass shootings with automatic weapons isn't an Islamic MO... it's a "lone wolf" white man.
> 
> Also the racial slurs are silly, I'm white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only white girls are mud sharks, gf.
> 
> You still have failed to explain how "whiteys" quack. Please do so now.
Click to expand...

^


----------



## L.K.Eder

Marion Morrison said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i demand an apology from white gun owners. why are they silent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you can go lick n1gga nuts, leftist faggot.
Click to expand...

Isn't it a bit early to be this tossfaced, hero?


----------



## Marion Morrison

L.K.Eder said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i demand an apology from white gun owners. why are they silent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you can go lick n1gga nuts, leftist faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a bit early to be this tossfaced, hero?
Click to expand...


Not if you're me, I do what I want.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Marion Morrison said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i demand an apology from white gun owners. why are they silent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you can go lick n1gga nuts, leftist faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a bit early to be this tossfaced, hero?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you're me, I do what I want.
Click to expand...

hey, just like stephen paddock.


----------



## Marion Morrison

L.K.Eder said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i demand an apology from white gun owners. why are they silent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you can go lick n1gga nuts, leftist faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it a bit early to be this tossfaced, hero?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you're me, I do what I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey, just like stephen paddock.
Click to expand...


The things I want don't involve hurting innocent people.


----------



## jillian

Dr Grump said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can just round up and deport/imprison terrorist types: ANTIFA, BLM, ISIS ect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorables...
Click to expand...


Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?


----------



## Gracie

+115

Witness Breanna Hendricks, who is in Vegas celebrating her 21st birthday, told DailyMail.com that a woman had told the crowd 'You're all going to f***ing die today' 45 minutes before the shooting. It's not known if the two are connected



Read more: Las Vegas shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino hotel | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Gracie

One witness at the concert told DailyMail.com that a woman had entered the crowd with a male companion and screamed 'They're all around... You're all going to f***ing die today' just 45 minutes before the gunfire broke out.

The woman was described as being Hispanic and in her 50s; she and the man were escorted out of the venue by security. 

Witness Breanna Hendricks, who was in Vegas celebrating her 21st birthday, said: 'There was a lady who came running up behind us in the concert and she started to play with people's hair acting crazy and she told us that we're all going to f***ing die.

'She said they're all around us and we were going to die,' continued Hendricks, whose mom Shawn Hendricks also witnessed the startling altercation.

'She was Hispanic, probably about 5ft 5, brown hair. It felt like she had knowledge of what was about to happen, her and her boyfriend who was also Hispanic.

'The woman was saying her boyfriend couldn't breathe so they could get through the crowd. 

'It seemed she was telling us to either warn us or she was part of it and she was telling us because she knew we were going to die, it was so scary.'

It's not clear whether what she witnessed is related to the shooting or not.



Read more: Las Vegas shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino hotel | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Marion Morrison

jillian said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can just round up and deport/imprison terrorist types: ANTIFA, BLM, ISIS ect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorables...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?
Click to expand...


Dear derpy jillian, this guy was not right wing.

If you can post something to the contrary, I'm all eyes, gf.

I know this may blow your mind, but he may have been set up while there were other multiple shooters and he's the fall guy. 

True story at this point.


----------



## Gracie

Hutch Starskey said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152426
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock was not a registered voter, as either a Democrat or a Republican, in Clark County or elsewhere in Nevada, where his permanent residence was located. He was also not a registered voter in Florida, despite some social media claims he was a registered Democrat there.
> 
> Stephen Paddock’s Political Views: Las Vegas Shooter had ‘No Political Affiliation’
> 
> flush's tweet has a squiggle address. You should know it was a lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, this thread is a land mine of misinformation today.  Who knows what to believe anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to consider the sources.
Click to expand...

Oh yes. Do consider the sources of people who were there. Why, they all must be lying, right?


----------



## Aries

Marion Morrison said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you see a terrorist attack committed by a white man and jump to talking about Muslims?
> What did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> You missed a lot, I guess. When it first started and I was hearing machine gun shots and people running from a festival being shot at, of course I would jump to if it walks like a muslim, quacks like a muslim, kills many like a muslim...of course it must be a muslim.
> Thats what they do. And now they have help with white idiot Antifas recruiting within the usa, and quite openly.
> But, you can keep your head buried in the sand if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A mass shooting with an automatic weapon quacks like a whitey....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do 'splain how "whiteys" quack, pls.
> 
> You sound like a mud shark.
> 
> AFAIK ducks quack, People don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shouldn't have to explain. Anyone with a brain, access to Google, or is over the age of 10, knows mass shootings with automatic weapons isn't an Islamic MO... it's a "lone wolf" white man.
> 
> Also the racial slurs are silly, I'm white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only white girls are mud sharks, gf.
> 
> You still have failed to explain how "whiteys" quack. Please do so now.
Click to expand...

Sorry I don't speak racist, define your terms. 

You missed it, I'll repeat myself this once:
"I shouldn't have to explain. Anyone with a brain, access to Google, or is over the age of 10, knows mass shootings with automatic weapons isn't an Islamic MO... it's a "lone wolf" white man."


----------



## theHawk

jillian said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can just round up and deport/imprison terrorist types: ANTIFA, BLM, ISIS ect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorables...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?
Click to expand...


Since when is the shooter a "rightwingnut wacko"?  As far as I have heard, he has no political affiliations and is non-religious.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Geaux4it said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't regulated?  Silly wabbit!
> 
> Gun laws in the United States by state - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regulated as well as cars, dope.  I swear you're all functionally illiterate. Either that or you're not native speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I checked I didn't have to have my fingerprints on file with the state cops in order to get my drivers license as I had to for my carry permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you don't need a title or registration for that weapon either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should not make comments about firearms. Your ignorance degrades the conversation
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


indeed


----------



## Dr Grump

Rustic said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Pray and spray is not accuracy... firearms do not kill people people kill people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why there should be licencing and background checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, enforce current laws... New frivolous ones will not save a single soul
Click to expand...


You'll never know....


----------



## Dalia

jillian said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can just round up and deport/imprison terrorist types: ANTIFA, BLM, ISIS ect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorables...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?
Click to expand...

We defend our rights as you leftists defend terrorist Muslims it can not be otherwise.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Aries said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aries said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed a lot, I guess. When it first started and I was hearing machine gun shots and people running from a festival being shot at, of course I would jump to if it walks like a muslim, quacks like a muslim, kills many like a muslim...of course it must be a muslim.
> Thats what they do. And now they have help with white idiot Antifas recruiting within the usa, and quite openly.
> But, you can keep your head buried in the sand if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> A mass shooting with an automatic weapon quacks like a whitey....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do 'splain how "whiteys" quack, pls.
> 
> You sound like a mud shark.
> 
> AFAIK ducks quack, People don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shouldn't have to explain. Anyone with a brain, access to Google, or is over the age of 10, knows mass shootings with automatic weapons isn't an Islamic MO... it's a "lone wolf" white man.
> 
> Also the racial slurs are silly, I'm white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only white girls are mud sharks, gf.
> 
> You still have failed to explain how "whiteys" quack. Please do so now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I don't speak racist, define your terms.
> 
> You missed it, I'll repeat myself this once:
> "I shouldn't have to explain. Anyone with a brain, access to Google, or is over the age of 10, knows mass shootings with automatic weapons isn't an Islamic MO... it's a "lone wolf" white man."
Click to expand...


My terms are: oh fuck it, you're not worth any time whatsoever. I don't say that about many.

Fuck off, you're worthless.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Marion Morrison said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i demand an apology from white gun owners. why are they silent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you can go lick n1gga nuts, leftist faggot. Demand in one hand and poo in the other. Post back which one fills up first.
Click to expand...

Obviously, cheap booze is not only available in Vegas


----------



## Marion Morrison

MarkDuffy said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i demand an apology from white gun owners. why are they silent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you can go lick n1gga nuts, leftist faggot. Demand in one hand and poo in the other. Post back which one fills up first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, cheap booze is not only available in Vegas
Click to expand...

Well duh!


----------



## koshergrl

Look at the commies lie in this thread. 

Nauseating pieces of filth.


----------



## Hugo Furst

jillian said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can just round up and deport/imprison terrorist types: ANTIFA, BLM, ISIS ect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorables...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?
Click to expand...




jillian said:


> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?



link, or just pulling something out of your ass?


----------



## koshergrl

I'm buying myself a weapon this week and I'm keeping it in my car.

So that if anybody ever walks into the school where my granddaughter attends and starts shooting it up, I can go get her.


----------



## koshergrl

WillHaftawaite said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can just round up and deport/imprison terrorist types: ANTIFA, BLM, ISIS ect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorables...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link, or just pulling something out of your ass?
Click to expand...

She's a lying snatch. He's a lefty. His brother's a lefty, too.


----------



## depotoo

Press conference just now:  59 deceased, 527 injured.  Mesquite house 18 weapons found, explosives and numerous electronic devices.  Swat is hitting another home now.


----------



## koshergrl

depotoo said:


> Press conferencenow:  59 deceased, 527 injured.  Mesquite house 18 weapons found, explosives and numerous electronic devices.  Swat is hitting another home now.


Imagine that.


----------



## Marion Morrison

WillHaftawaite said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can just round up and deport/imprison terrorist types: ANTIFA, BLM, ISIS ect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorables...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link, or just pulling something out of your ass?
Click to expand...


Does jillian do that?

Idk, I read everything she types as "derp-dederp,dederp". Might as well. 

Even JoeB131 surprised me with being right a few days ago. jillian? Never.


----------



## Old Yeller

Pussy hats don't grow on trees


----------



## waltky

Another death added to the toll...




*59 dead, hundreds hurt at Vegas concert in deadliest mass shooting in U.S.*
_Oct. 2, 2017 - "My warmest condolences and sympathies to the victims and families of the terrible Las Vegas shooting. God bless you!" President Donald Trump tweeted Monday._


> Fifty-nine people were killed and hundreds were injured late Sunday at an outdoor country music festival on the Las Vegas Strip -- in what is now the deadliest shooting attack in modern U.S. history.  The gunfire began around 10 p.m. on the south end of Las Vegas Boulevard during the Route 91 country music festival. Authorities said the shooter fired from the 32nd floor of the Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino into a lot diagonally across the street.  Automatic gunfire was captured on cellphone recordings of the concert, followed by panicked show-goers running for cover. Witnesses said the shooting lasted for 5 to 10 minutes.  Las Vegas police said 527 people were injured. The city's two trauma centers, University Medical Center and Sunrise Hospital Medical Center, were treating victims.
> 
> The attack is the deadliest mass shooting in U.S. modern history, surpassing the 49 killed by a gunman last year at the Pulse nightclub in Orlando, Fla.  Police identified the suspected shooter as Stephen Paddock, 64, a resident of Mesquite, 82 miles northwest of Las Vegas. He died from a self-inflicted gunshot wound, police confirmed Monday.  "Right now we believe it's a sole actor, a lone wolf type actor," Clark County Sheriff Joseph Lombardo said at a news briefing.  Lombardo said the shooter fired onto the 15-acre lot where about 22,000 had gathered to watch the final night of the festival. Police recovered 10 rifles from the room, and another 18 firearms, explosives and ammunition at his Mesquite, Nev., home.  NBC reported the suspected gunman made several large gambling transactions worth tens of thousands of dollars in recent weeks, according to law enforcement officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the shooting victims were taken to University Medical Center for treatment.​
> A U.S. official told CBS News there were no early signs of any ties to radical Islamic groups or signs of radicalization. The Islamic State said in two statements released by its pseudo-news agency Amaq, citing anonymous sources, that the gunman converted to Islam several months ago and the attack "in response to calls to target states of the coalition" battling the Islamic State.  Lombardo said police have located an Asian woman, Marilou Danley, who lived with the suspect since 2003, according to records obtained by the Reno Gazette-Journal. Police originally said she was with the suspect in Las Vegas but later said she is out of the country.  One off-duty police officer was among the dead. Also, two officers were being treated for injuries --- one officer was in critical condition and the other had minor injuries.  "It was was a horror show," concertgoer Ivetta Saldana told the Review-Journal. "People were standing around, then they hit the floor."
> 
> She said was attending the concert with a friend and hid in a sewer.  "We met someone at the gas station, a nurse, she was at the concert and she treated someone who was shot in the face, someone who was shot in the chest and someone who was shot in the liver," a man identified as Todd told CNN.  Country singer Jason Aldean was rushed off the stage as shots were fired.  "Tonight has been beyond horrific," Aldean wrote on Instagram. "I still don't know what to say but wanted to let everyone know that me and my crew are safe ... It hurts my heart that this would happen to anyone who was just coming out to enjoy what should have been a fun night."  Las Vegas police were seeking footage or photographs of the events at the Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino.  The Bakersfield Police Department in California said several off-duty officers attended the concert. One was injured, according to KGET-TV. A number of off-duty police officers were at the show.
> 
> Roads around the area, including Interstate 15, were closed. At midnight, more than 25 flights were diverted from nearby McCarran International Airport, according to airport spokeswoman Christine Crews. People ran onto an airport runway while fleeing the shooting.  Nevada Gov. Brian Sandoval called it a "tragic and heinous act," adding that prayers "are with the victims and all affected by this act of cowardice.  Las Vegas Mayor Carolyn Goodman posted on Twitter: "Pray for Las Vegas. Thank you to all our first responders out there now."  Mandalay Bay, which opened in 1999, includes a 43-story tower, 3,309 hotel rooms, a convention center and a 12,000-seat events center. MGM Resorts International owns Mandalay Bay and several casino/hotels in Las Vegas.  Mandalay Bay, the MGM and the Tropicana were on lockdown until 8 a.m., at which point guests were allowed back into their rooms. Access to the 32nd floor of the Mandalay Bay was still restricted.
> 
> 59 dead, hundreds hurt at Vegas concert in deadliest mass shooting in U.S.



See  also:

*Vegas gunman's brother: 'Completely dumbfounded' it happened*
_ Oct. 2, 2017  -- The brother of Stephen Paddock, the suspected gunman in the shooting deaths of at least 58 people at a Las Vegas concert, said Monday he was "completely dumbfounded" it happened._


> Paddock, 64, of nearby Mesquite, Nev., fired shots at concertgoers from a hotel room in the Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino on Sunday night, police said. He was found in his hotel room, dead of a self-inflicted gunshot wound.  "There is no reason we can imagine why Stephen would do something like this," his brother Eric Paddock, 55, of Orlando, Fla., said. "All we can do is send our condolences to the people who died. Just no reason, no warning."  He said "it's like an asteroid just fell on top of our family."  Paddock lived in a retirement community in Mesquite with his girlfriend Marylou Danley. Although he was known to local police, he had no conflicts with law enforcement, the Desert Valley Times reported Monday.  The older Paddock bought a home in Mesquite -- 80 miles from Las Vegas -- for $369,000 in January 2015, according to court records obtained by the Las Vegas Review-Journal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brother of the man identified by police as the gunman in a Las Vegas shooting Sunday said he is unaware of the motivation for the incident. Eric Paddock of Orlando gave a statement Monday to local police regarding his brother Stephen who shot himself to death as police entered his Las Vegas hotel room.​
> In the shooter's 32nd-floor hotel room, 10 guns were found.  "He might have had a gun or two, but he didn't have a huge stock of guns," Eric Paddock said.  The two brothers last talked a few weeks ago after Hurricane Irma struck Florida, he said.  Their father, Benjamin Hoskins Paddock, was on the FBI's Top 10 Most Wanted list for bank robberies. He was bumped from the most-wanted list in 1977 because he longer longer fit the "Top 10" criteria, according to the agency's website.  The suspect's father, who was diagnosed as psychopathic, was convicted of bank robberies in Phoenix and San Francisco in the 1960s.  Another brother, Bruce Paddock, said Stephen wasn't like his father.  "He never got into fights. He never did anything violent. He's kinda laidback, never in a hurry," another brother, Bruce Paddock, of Calfornia, told NBC News. "I don't know how he could stoop to this low point, hurting someone else ... He killed a bunch of people and then killed himself so he didn't have to face whatever it was."
> 
> In September 2012, Stephen Paddock filed a negligence lawsuit in Clark County District Court against The Cosmopolitan of Las Vegas over a fall at the Strip resort. The lawsuit was dismissed in October 2014 after both sides agreed to drop it. The Cosmopolitan is on the strip like Mandalay Bay but they are not owned by the same company.  NBC news reported Paddock gambled more than $10,000 per day -- sometimes greater than $20,000 and $30,000 -- at Las Vegas casinos, according to an NBC News source. Casinos are required by the Treasury and IRS to file when "each transaction in currency involving cash-in and cash-out of more than $10,000 in a gaming day."  Bruce Paddock, who said he hadn't spoken to his brother in 10 years, said Stephen owned and managed apartment buildings with his mother, who lives in Florida.  Federal Aviation Authority records show that Paddock became a certified private pilot on Nov. 17, 2003.
> 
> Vegas gunman's brother: 'Completely dumbfounded' it happened


----------



## Gracie

waltky said:


> Vegas gunman's brother: 'Completely dumbfounded'


Yeah. Right.


----------



## depotoo

16 were found in the hotel, anywhere from a caliber 308 to 223.

Continuing investigation of the woman, she is in Tokyo.

Ammonium nitrate found in one car.  Tanarite found in the home.  
Guns were converted?


----------



## Marion Morrison

depotoo said:


> 16 were found in the hotel, anywhere from a caliber 308 to 223.



Seriously, he was there since last Thursday, right?

How did all that get up in there without housekeeping or hotel security noticing something?
A: He had accomplices. This was no random event.

Stephen Paddock may have even been a total patsy.


----------



## depotoo

Some weapons were acquired in Az.


----------



## depotoo

Supposedly they had been in and out and never saw anything in the room suspicious.





Marion Morrison said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16 were found in the hotel, anywhere from a caliber 308 to 223.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, he was there since last Thursday, right?
> 
> How did all that get up in there without housekeeping or hotel security noticing something?
> 
> A He had accomplices.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Still evaluating whether he may have been employed in a federal agency.


----------



## Marion Morrison

depotoo said:


> Supposedly they had been in and out and never saw anything in the room suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16 were found in the hotel, anywhere from a caliber 308 to 223.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, he was there since last Thursday, right?
> 
> How did all that get up in there without housekeeping or hotel security noticing something?
> 
> A He had accomplices.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If there were 5-6 accomplices, it all could be brought in after 10AM in 1 day.


----------



## 8236

ZzzZ we zzz need more ZzzZ guns in the hands of the ZZzzzZzz good guys ZZZ.


----------



## Dalia

depotoo said:


> Supposedly they had been in and out and never saw anything in the room suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16 were found in the hotel, anywhere from a caliber 308 to 223.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, he was there since last Thursday, right?
> 
> How did all that get up in there without housekeeping or hotel security noticing something?
> 
> A He had accomplices.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

it feels " comme le pot de vin" the bribe as they say in French.


----------



## depotoo

Multiple weapons were used.


----------



## longknife

westwall said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a legal market for firearms trade in the USA because of the law there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And thank God we haven't given up our rights to defend ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fifty-eight Americans and 515 injured were not protected by the murderer in Las Vegas last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many armed concert goers could take out a sniper that far away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a bunch of prior military there who would have had the ability to at least keep the asshole ducking.  That would have allowed many to escape unharmed.  How did your gun free zone help the victims?
Click to expand...

From what I've seen, there are few hand guns that would be able to accurately return fire from the concert venue.


----------



## beagle9

Unbelievable..... Will be following the investigation big time.... It will be highly interesting to see where this goes. The age of the individual has me baffled somewhat. Normally the age is what usually between 25 to 40 years old ?  64 ?? Unbelievable. Will be highly interesting to see who exactly this cat was. Our thoughts and prayers go out to the survivor's, their loved ones, and the fallen. I hope they leave no stone unturned, and if anyone else is involved at all, then they need to be investigated to see who their tied to as well.


----------



## MarkDuffy

beagle9 said:


> Unbelievable..... Will be following the investigation big time.... It will be highly interesting to see where this goes. The age of the individual has me baffled somewhat. Normally the age is what usually between 25 to 40 years old ?  64 ?? Unbelievable. Will be highly interesting to see who exactly this cat was. Our thoughts and prayers go out to the survivor's, their loved ones, and the fallen. I hope they leave no stone unturned, and if anyone else is involved at all, then they need to be investigated to see who their tied to as well.


Someone took turning 65 really really hard


----------



## longknife

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. That would be the gun manufacturers of America, but I don't see that happening.  Or are you talking about the trickle of guns that were used to try to catch gun runners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're blaming GM because someone uses a  car they manufactured, to plow into and kill others?
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be snarky and say, "Let's start in USMB", but the fact is, those places were cruel and didn't do much to help the people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So could I have been.   Nice that you followed my lead and refrained.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not seeing how any of these prevents a crazy person like the guy today from going on a mass shooting. It seems like you are trying to point to everything else in the room to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you apparently have already decided that this guy has no criminal record or terrorist affiliations.   Why not wait and see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Sheriff did a press briefing this a.m. saying he had no criminal record.  FBI had no terrorist affiliations on their list.  What are we supposed to wait and see about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing how he got so many weapons into a hotel room without housekeeping or hotel security noticing.
> 
> Glad I'm not the head of security there, that's one hot seat right about now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure these type of rifles wouldn't fit in a suitcase or under a coat or in a golf bag, for instance?  I'm just asking, since I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Broken down they would, I doubt more than 2 would fit into a big suitcase. Housekeeping usually comes in the AM every day.
Click to expand...


When there is a Do Not Disturb sign?


----------



## MarkDuffy

Waterboard the woman. She knows.


----------



## Leo123

> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced



Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.


----------



## depotoo

They said housekeeping had been in the room.





longknife said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're blaming GM because someone uses a  car they manufactured, to plow into and kill others?
> 
> So could I have been.   Nice that you followed my lead and refrained.
> 
> And you apparently have already decided that this guy has no criminal record or terrorist affiliations.   Why not wait and see?
> 
> 
> 
> The Sheriff did a press briefing this a.m. saying he had no criminal record.  FBI had no terrorist affiliations on their list.  What are we supposed to wait and see about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing how he got so many weapons into a hotel room without housekeeping or hotel security noticing.
> 
> Glad I'm not the head of security there, that's one hot seat right about now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure these type of rifles wouldn't fit in a suitcase or under a coat or in a golf bag, for instance?  I'm just asking, since I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Broken down they would, I doubt more than 2 would fit into a big suitcase. Housekeeping usually comes in the AM every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When there is a Do Not Disturb sign?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Leo123 said:


> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.
Click to expand...


if you have the money, and get thru the red tape, you too can own one.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Marion Morrison said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16 were found in the hotel, anywhere from a caliber 308 to 223.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, he was there since last Thursday, right?
> 
> How did all that get up in there without housekeeping or hotel security noticing something?
> A: He had accomplices. This was no random event.
> 
> Stephen Paddock may have even been a total patsy.
Click to expand...

housekeeping does not have a right to snoop through your stuff


----------



## Leo123

WillHaftawaite said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you have the money, and get thru the red tape, you too can own one.
Click to expand...


That's kinda my point....What good does regulation do?  Seems the only person with a fully auto weapon was the perp.


----------



## boedicca

MarkDuffy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable..... Will be following the investigation big time.... It will be highly interesting to see where this goes. The age of the individual has me baffled somewhat. Normally the age is what usually between 25 to 40 years old ?  64 ?? Unbelievable. Will be highly interesting to see who exactly this cat was. Our thoughts and prayers go out to the survivor's, their loved ones, and the fallen. I hope they leave no stone unturned, and if anyone else is involved at all, then they need to be investigated to see who their tied to as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone took turning 65 really really hard
Click to expand...



How pathetic that you think this passes for wit.


----------



## Marion Morrison

longknife said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  And thank God we haven't given up our rights to defend ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Fifty-eight Americans and 515 injured were not protected by the murderer in Las Vegas last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they weren't.  The Clark County sheriff is virulently anti gun so the concert was in a "gun free" zone.  So, yet again, the victims were placed into a shooting bowl and prevented the means to defend themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many armed concert goers could take out a sniper that far away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a bunch of prior military there who would have had the ability to at least keep the asshole ducking.  That would have allowed many to escape unharmed.  How did your gun free zone help the victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I've seen, there are few hand guns that would be able to accurately return fire from the concert venue.
Click to expand...


Seriously, the guy was in enfilade fire position. Time to find cover and flank or something.


----------



## depotoo

Someone I know that served 3 tours on the ground, and heard the shots said 2 weapons were going at once, a 30 and 100 drum.  Said it is impossible to fire both those at the same time.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Marion Morrison said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16 were found in the hotel, anywhere from a caliber 308 to 223.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, he was there since last Thursday, right?
> 
> How did all that get up in there without housekeeping or hotel security noticing something?
> A: He had accomplices. This was no random event.
> 
> Stephen Paddock may have even been a total patsy.
Click to expand...

maybe he had several suitcases or duffelbags. hotel employees might even have carried those into his room. what is housekeeping supposed to do? guy has guns. this is merka. he did not look arabic. so , all good.


----------



## beagle9

Leo123 said:


> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.
Click to expand...

. Yes, the weapon was modified to go full auto it appears... Could hear it during the rapid shots being fired in succession like that. Wonder what type of weapon he was using that was full auto like that ? Hmmm.  Sounded like a Huey flying over head.


----------



## L.K.Eder

multiple shots were fired.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Leo123 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you have the money, and get thru the red tape, you too can own one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's kinda my point....What good does regulation do?  Seems the only person with a fully auto weapon was the perp.
Click to expand...



i'm sure we'll find out in a day or so how he acquired it.

Considering his background, I'm not betting on legally


----------



## MarkDuffy

Authorities seized at least one full-automatic rifle and as many as 19 other firearms from the room, The Wall Street Journal reported, citing an unnamed law enforcement official. The cache included AR-15-style and AK-47-style rifles and a large amount of ammunition. Sources also told The New York Times that at least 20 firearms were discovered in the hotel room.

Paddock is reported to have smashed hotel windows prior to the shooting with a hammer-like device. A law enforcement official said two rifles with scopes on tripodswere found positioned in front of the broken windows.

Eric Paddock, Stephen Paddock’s brother, told reporters that the suspect was a multimillionaire who invested in real estate and previously worked in accounting. Eric Paddock said his brother was retired and described him as “just a guy” who frequented Las Vegas hotels, gambled and attended shows. 

Here's What We Know About Stephen Paddock, The Las Vegas Shooting Suspect | HuffPost


----------



## Marion Morrison

L.K.Eder said:


> multiple shots were fired.



You get the "duh" award!

What kind of weapon was it?

I say AR with bumpfire stock or m249. Or m60


----------



## Marion Morrison

MarkDuffy said:


> Authorities seized at least one full-automatic rifle and as many as 19 other firearms from the room, The Wall Street Journal reported, citing an unnamed law enforcement official. The cache included AR-15-style and AK-47-style rifles and a large amount of ammunition. Sources also told The New York Times that at least 20 firearms were discovered in the hotel room.
> 
> Paddock is reported to have smashed hotel windows prior to the shooting with a hammer-like device. A law enforcement official said two rifles with scopes on tripodswere found positioned in front of the broken windows.
> 
> Eric Paddock, Stephen Paddock’s brother, told reporters that the suspect was a multimillionaire who invested in real estate and previously worked in accounting. Eric Paddock said his brother was retired and described him as “just a guy” who frequented Las Vegas hotels, gambled and attended shows.
> 
> Here's What We Know About Stephen Paddock, The Las Vegas Shooting Suspect | HuffPost



20 now? Really? One man hauled 20 rifles into a hotel room by himself?

I have my doubts.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Marion Morrison said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> multiple shots were fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get the "duh" award!
> 
> What kind of weapon was it?
> 
> I say AR with bumpfire stock or m249. Or m60
Click to expand...

i listened to the auto, and say, being an usmb expert, that is was full audio with a kermanshah accent.


----------



## beagle9

The act was studied and planned big time. He chose the location for position, high ground, and being in that position to cover his back. Unbelievable. His brother gave a clue when describing his brother's character in which tells me that there are others involved. According to his brother's shocked attitude, and this concerning the shooters character, it tells me that he (the shooter) had help, and possibly training.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Marion Morrison said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities seized at least one full-automatic rifle and as many as 19 other firearms from the room, The Wall Street Journal reported, citing an unnamed law enforcement official. The cache included AR-15-style and AK-47-style rifles and a large amount of ammunition. Sources also told The New York Times that at least 20 firearms were discovered in the hotel room.
> 
> Paddock is reported to have smashed hotel windows prior to the shooting with a hammer-like device. A law enforcement official said two rifles with scopes on tripodswere found positioned in front of the broken windows.
> 
> Eric Paddock, Stephen Paddock’s brother, told reporters that the suspect was a multimillionaire who invested in real estate and previously worked in accounting. Eric Paddock said his brother was retired and described him as “just a guy” who frequented Las Vegas hotels, gambled and attended shows.
> 
> Here's What We Know About Stephen Paddock, The Las Vegas Shooting Suspect | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 now? really? One man hauled 20 rifles into a hotel room by himself?
> 
> I have my doubts.
Click to expand...

hotels are known to employ people to help senior white guys with their luggage.


----------



## Marion Morrison

L.K.Eder said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> multiple shots were fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get the "duh" award!
> 
> What kind of weapon was it?
> 
> I say AR with bumpfire stock or m249. Or m60
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i listened to the auto, and say, being an usmb expert, that is was full audio with a kermanshah accent.
Click to expand...


Too soon, GFY you USMB Richard Simmons.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Marion Morrison said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities seized at least one full-automatic rifle and as many as 19 other firearms from the room, The Wall Street Journal reported, citing an unnamed law enforcement official. The cache included AR-15-style and AK-47-style rifles and a large amount of ammunition. Sources also told The New York Times that at least 20 firearms were discovered in the hotel room.
> 
> Paddock is reported to have smashed hotel windows prior to the shooting with a hammer-like device. A law enforcement official said two rifles with scopes on tripodswere found positioned in front of the broken windows.
> 
> Eric Paddock, Stephen Paddock’s brother, told reporters that the suspect was a multimillionaire who invested in real estate and previously worked in accounting. Eric Paddock said his brother was retired and described him as “just a guy” who frequented Las Vegas hotels, gambled and attended shows.
> 
> Here's What We Know About Stephen Paddock, The Las Vegas Shooting Suspect | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 now? Really? One man hauled 20 rifles into a hotel room by himself?
> 
> I have my doubts.
Click to expand...

He was a multimillionaire. He carried nothing


----------



## Old Yeller

Marion Morrison said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities seized at least one full-automatic rifle and as many as 19 other firearms from the room, The Wall Street Journal reported, citing an unnamed law enforcement official. The cache included AR-15-style and AK-47-style rifles and a large amount of ammunition. Sources also told The New York Times that at least 20 firearms were discovered in the hotel room.
> 
> Paddock is reported to have smashed hotel windows prior to the shooting with a hammer-like device. A law enforcement official said two rifles with scopes on tripodswere found positioned in front of the broken windows.
> 
> Eric Paddock, Stephen Paddock’s brother, told reporters that the suspect was a multimillionaire who invested in real estate and previously worked in accounting. Eric Paddock said his brother was retired and described him as “just a guy” who frequented Las Vegas hotels, gambled and attended shows.
> 
> Here's What We Know About Stephen Paddock, The Las Vegas Shooting Suspect | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 now? Really? One man hauled 20 rifles into a hotel room by himself?
> 
> I have my doubts.
Click to expand...



How much does 10,000 rounds of ammo weigh?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Marion Morrison said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> multiple shots were fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get the "duh" award!
> 
> What kind of weapon was it?
> 
> I say AR with bumpfire stock or m249. Or m60
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i listened to the auto, and say, being an usmb expert, that is was full audio with a kermanshah accent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too soon, GFY you USMB Richard Simmons.
Click to expand...

to soon for what, snowflake. have another pbr, hero.


----------



## Marion Morrison

MarkDuffy said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities seized at least one full-automatic rifle and as many as 19 other firearms from the room, The Wall Street Journal reported, citing an unnamed law enforcement official. The cache included AR-15-style and AK-47-style rifles and a large amount of ammunition. Sources also told The New York Times that at least 20 firearms were discovered in the hotel room.
> 
> Paddock is reported to have smashed hotel windows prior to the shooting with a hammer-like device. A law enforcement official said two rifles with scopes on tripodswere found positioned in front of the broken windows.
> 
> Eric Paddock, Stephen Paddock’s brother, told reporters that the suspect was a multimillionaire who invested in real estate and previously worked in accounting. Eric Paddock said his brother was retired and described him as “just a guy” who frequented Las Vegas hotels, gambled and attended shows.
> 
> Here's What We Know About Stephen Paddock, The Las Vegas Shooting Suspect | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 now? Really? One man hauled 20 rifles into a hotel room by himself?
> 
> I have my doubts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a multimillionaire. He carried nothing
Click to expand...


Apparently he carried a grudge against-people.

IF he was the actual shooter.


----------



## MarkDuffy

MSNBC live ~ He arrived at hotel with TEN  suitcases


----------



## Marion Morrison

Old Yeller said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities seized at least one full-automatic rifle and as many as 19 other firearms from the room, The Wall Street Journal reported, citing an unnamed law enforcement official. The cache included AR-15-style and AK-47-style rifles and a large amount of ammunition. Sources also told The New York Times that at least 20 firearms were discovered in the hotel room.
> 
> Paddock is reported to have smashed hotel windows prior to the shooting with a hammer-like device. A law enforcement official said two rifles with scopes on tripodswere found positioned in front of the broken windows.
> 
> Eric Paddock, Stephen Paddock’s brother, told reporters that the suspect was a multimillionaire who invested in real estate and previously worked in accounting. Eric Paddock said his brother was retired and described him as “just a guy” who frequented Las Vegas hotels, gambled and attended shows.
> 
> Here's What We Know About Stephen Paddock, The Las Vegas Shooting Suspect | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 now? Really? One man hauled 20 rifles into a hotel room by himself?
> 
> I have my doubts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How much does 10,000 rounds of ammo weigh?
Click to expand...

200-400 lbs.


----------



## beagle9

Anyone here making fun about this tragedy, are truly showing who the real Hillary Clinton suggested deplorables were and still are.


----------



## OnePercenter

Marion Morrison said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities seized at least one full-automatic rifle and as many as 19 other firearms from the room, The Wall Street Journal reported, citing an unnamed law enforcement official. The cache included AR-15-style and AK-47-style rifles and a large amount of ammunition. Sources also told The New York Times that at least 20 firearms were discovered in the hotel room.
> 
> Paddock is reported to have smashed hotel windows prior to the shooting with a hammer-like device. A law enforcement official said two rifles with scopes on tripodswere found positioned in front of the broken windows.
> 
> Eric Paddock, Stephen Paddock’s brother, told reporters that the suspect was a multimillionaire who invested in real estate and previously worked in accounting. Eric Paddock said his brother was retired and described him as “just a guy” who frequented Las Vegas hotels, gambled and attended shows.
> 
> Here's What We Know About Stephen Paddock, The Las Vegas Shooting Suspect | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 now? Really? One man hauled 20 rifles into a hotel room by himself?
> 
> I have my doubts.
Click to expand...


Over four days?


----------



## Marion Morrison

MarkDuffy said:


> MSNBC live ~ He arrived at hotel with TEN  suitcases




No link?


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> The act was studied and planned big time. He chose the location for position, high ground, and being in that position to cover his back. Unbelievable. His brother gave a clue when describing his brother's character in which tells me that there are others involved. According to his brother's shocked attitude, and this concerning the shooters character, it tells me that he (the shooter) had help, and possibly training.







The assholes father was a sociopath, and that trait runs in families.  Seems he was a bank robber who was once on the ten most wanted list.


----------



## westwall

Old Yeller said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities seized at least one full-automatic rifle and as many as 19 other firearms from the room, The Wall Street Journal reported, citing an unnamed law enforcement official. The cache included AR-15-style and AK-47-style rifles and a large amount of ammunition. Sources also told The New York Times that at least 20 firearms were discovered in the hotel room.
> 
> Paddock is reported to have smashed hotel windows prior to the shooting with a hammer-like device. A law enforcement official said two rifles with scopes on tripodswere found positioned in front of the broken windows.
> 
> Eric Paddock, Stephen Paddock’s brother, told reporters that the suspect was a multimillionaire who invested in real estate and previously worked in accounting. Eric Paddock said his brother was retired and described him as “just a guy” who frequented Las Vegas hotels, gambled and attended shows.
> 
> Here's What We Know About Stephen Paddock, The Las Vegas Shooting Suspect | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 now? Really? One man hauled 20 rifles into a hotel room by himself?
> 
> I have my doubts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How much does 10,000 rounds of ammo weigh?
Click to expand...





Quite a lot.


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities seized at least one full-automatic rifle and as many as 19 other firearms from the room, The Wall Street Journal reported, citing an unnamed law enforcement official. The cache included AR-15-style and AK-47-style rifles and a large amount of ammunition. Sources also told The New York Times that at least 20 firearms were discovered in the hotel room.
> 
> Paddock is reported to have smashed hotel windows prior to the shooting with a hammer-like device. A law enforcement official said two rifles with scopes on tripodswere found positioned in front of the broken windows.
> 
> Eric Paddock, Stephen Paddock’s brother, told reporters that the suspect was a multimillionaire who invested in real estate and previously worked in accounting. Eric Paddock said his brother was retired and described him as “just a guy” who frequented Las Vegas hotels, gambled and attended shows.
> 
> Here's What We Know About Stephen Paddock, The Las Vegas Shooting Suspect | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 now? Really? One man hauled 20 rifles into a hotel room by himself?
> 
> I have my doubts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How much does 10,000 rounds of ammo weigh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2-400 lbs.
Click to expand...

. Interesting indeed. Said he had the room for three days ????? Wonder who visited ????. Time to get the videos from the hotel cams, the street cams etc. Anyone going or coming should be sought after in the investigation, and then cleared one by one by one.


----------



## Marion Morrison

L.K.Eder said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> multiple shots were fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get the "duh" award!
> 
> What kind of weapon was it?
> 
> I say AR with bumpfire stock or m249. Or m60
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i listened to the auto, and say, being an usmb expert, that is was full audio with a kermanshah accent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too soon, GFY you USMB Richard Simmons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to soon for what, snowflake. have another pbr, hero.
Click to expand...


Go suck tranny dick, k?


----------



## MarkDuffy

Marion Morrison said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC live ~ He arrived at hotel with TEN  suitcases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No link?
Click to expand...

How's this one

_[sheriff] Lombardo said the weapons found in Paddock's room had been carried up concealed in more than 10 suitcases. _

Las Vegas gunman who killed 58, wounded 500 had North Texas ties | Crime | Dallas News


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The act was studied and planned big time. He chose the location for position, high ground, and being in that position to cover his back. Unbelievable. His brother gave a clue when describing his brother's character in which tells me that there are others involved. According to his brother's shocked attitude, and this concerning the shooters character, it tells me that he (the shooter) had help, and possibly training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The assholes father was a sociopath, and that trait runs in families.  Seems he was a bank robber who was once on the ten most wanted list.
Click to expand...

. Lester Holt said he was clean ? .... Ohh you were referring to his dad ?


----------



## paperview

depotoo said:


> Still evaluating whether he may have been employed in a federal agency.


Doesn't appear so.

But he does share something in common  with Trump:  He  was a multi-millionaire real estate investor.


----------



## OnePercenter

MarkDuffy said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities seized at least one full-automatic rifle and as many as 19 other firearms from the room, The Wall Street Journal reported, citing an unnamed law enforcement official. The cache included AR-15-style and AK-47-style rifles and a large amount of ammunition. Sources also told The New York Times that at least 20 firearms were discovered in the hotel room.
> 
> Paddock is reported to have smashed hotel windows prior to the shooting with a hammer-like device. A law enforcement official said two rifles with scopes on tripodswere found positioned in front of the broken windows.
> 
> Eric Paddock, Stephen Paddock’s brother, told reporters that the suspect was a multimillionaire who invested in real estate and previously worked in accounting. Eric Paddock said his brother was retired and described him as “just a guy” who frequented Las Vegas hotels, gambled and attended shows.
> 
> Here's What We Know About Stephen Paddock, The Las Vegas Shooting Suspect | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 now? Really? One man hauled 20 rifles into a hotel room by himself?
> 
> I have my doubts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a multimillionaire. He carried nothing
Click to expand...


As a multimillionaire I can attest that I usually wheel my own luggage.


----------



## numan

'
What I find interesting is that he was 64 years of age.

I have long been puzzled why more mass shooters and terrorists aren't elderly. Logically, people with one foot in the grave and little to look forward to in life should be more willing to sacrifice themselves for some cause.

Do the elderly appreciate life more than the young, despite all the drawbacks of age and near death?

Perhaps being "older and wiser", they understand that it is unlikely that mass murder will produce a positive result.

However, both here and in daily life, I see little evidence that wisdom is much in evidence in the lives of most of the elderly.
.


----------



## beagle9

Hmmm, they say he was a millionaire ?? Just gambled and nothing else much ??  This cats total profile will interesting to learn indeed. The age part may suggest he was heavily on the net, and that might be where the indoctrination started.


----------



## beagle9

paperview said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still evaluating whether he may have been employed in a federal agency.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't appear so.
> 
> But he does share something in common  with Trump:  He  was a multi-millionaire real estate investor.
Click to expand...

. Leave Trump out of it.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Gracie said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152426
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock was not a registered voter, as either a Democrat or a Republican, in Clark County or elsewhere in Nevada, where his permanent residence was located. He was also not a registered voter in Florida, despite some social media claims he was a registered Democrat there.
> 
> Stephen Paddock’s Political Views: Las Vegas Shooter had ‘No Political Affiliation’
> 
> flush's tweet has a squiggle address. You should know it was a lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, this thread is a land mine of misinformation today.  Who knows what to believe anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to consider the sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes. Do consider the sources of people who were there. Why, they all must be lying, right?
Click to expand...


Even though you completely took my quote out of context, I'll  play.



Gracie said:


> Why, they all must be lying, right?



Just you.



Gracie said:


> It's not clear whether what she witnessed is related to the shooting.


----------



## Gracie

Hutch Starskey said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152426
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock was not a registered voter, as either a Democrat or a Republican, in Clark County or elsewhere in Nevada, where his permanent residence was located. He was also not a registered voter in Florida, despite some social media claims he was a registered Democrat there.
> 
> Stephen Paddock’s Political Views: Las Vegas Shooter had ‘No Political Affiliation’
> 
> flush's tweet has a squiggle address. You should know it was a lie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, this thread is a land mine of misinformation today.  Who knows what to believe anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to consider the sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes. Do consider the sources of people who were there. Why, they all must be lying, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, they all must be lying, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just you.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not clear whether what she witnessed is related to the shooting or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How am I lying? Oh, never mind. I'll just slap your ignorant ass on iggie. Problem solved.


----------



## paperview

beagle9 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still evaluating whether he may have been employed in a federal agency.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't appear so.
> 
> But he does share something in common  with Trump:  He  was a multi-millionaire real estate investor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Leave Trump out of it.
Click to expand...

Bite me.


----------



## pismoe

well for sure we do know that 'young and wise' don't go together Numan .


----------



## numan

'
I expect that a New Frontier in terrorism has been opened: firing into crowds from high-rise tower windows.

Paddock supposedly shattered the thick window with some sort of sledge hammer.

Perhaps we must begin to put sensors in or by windows that will alert authorities if a window has been shattered.
.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Marion Morrison said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16 were found in the hotel, anywhere from a caliber 308 to 223.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, he was there since last Thursday, right?
> 
> How did all that get up in there without housekeeping or hotel security noticing something?
> A: He had accomplices. This was no random event.
> 
> Stephen Paddock may have even been a total patsy.
Click to expand...


He was reported to have had ten pieces of luggage.


----------



## Old Yeller

Hutch Starskey said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16 were found in the hotel, anywhere from a caliber 308 to 223.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, he was there since last Thursday, right?
> 
> How did all that get up in there without housekeeping or hotel security noticing something?
> A: He had accomplices. This was no random event.
> 
> Stephen Paddock may have even been a total patsy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was reported to have had ten pieces of luggage.
Click to expand...



After the last 10 years of MSM and the recent election,  anything "reported" is suspect.











*dislaimer:  I stole that array from a closed shooter thread.*

*EDIT: I am going to add.......making me ILL to witness the constant stream of GOVT officials coming to screen saying "what a great job we did".  huh?  60 dead....527 wounded on your watch?  from your buildings with Cameras everywhere?  I would hate to see your "screw up".*


----------



## Gracie

*LVMPD*‏Verified account @LVMPD 13h13 hours ago
We have located the vehicles in question, and we are confident we have located the female person of interest.


----------



## beagle9

Sounds like a millionaire that got lost in life (done it all or got bored), so next he started searching maybe ??  His character and possibly failures he began to experience could have led him into some dark places it appears.  This cat chose a cause it seems, then he found a group for that cause (to feed off of - or - for them to feed off of him), and next he used his money for the new found cause in his life that was full of nothing but empty (could I be right in speculation of maybe) ? Now what was the cause and who are his accomplices ?


----------



## MarkDuffy

OnePercenter said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities seized at least one full-automatic rifle and as many as 19 other firearms from the room, The Wall Street Journal reported, citing an unnamed law enforcement official. The cache included AR-15-style and AK-47-style rifles and a large amount of ammunition. Sources also told The New York Times that at least 20 firearms were discovered in the hotel room.
> 
> Paddock is reported to have smashed hotel windows prior to the shooting with a hammer-like device. A law enforcement official said two rifles with scopes on tripodswere found positioned in front of the broken windows.
> 
> Eric Paddock, Stephen Paddock’s brother, told reporters that the suspect was a multimillionaire who invested in real estate and previously worked in accounting. Eric Paddock said his brother was retired and described him as “just a guy” who frequented Las Vegas hotels, gambled and attended shows.
> 
> Here's What We Know About Stephen Paddock, The Las Vegas Shooting Suspect | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 now? Really? One man hauled 20 rifles into a hotel room by himself?
> 
> I have my doubts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a multimillionaire. He carried nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a multimillionaire I can attest that I usually wheel my own luggage.
Click to expand...

with a very heavy arsenal in them?

Note the operative word ~ wheel


----------



## Gracie

So...there were TWO shooters, perhaps?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Obviously Paddock had a motive, but what was it?
 1) angry Sanders supporter
 2) angry Hillary supporter
 3) violent Antifa fanatic
 4) ISIS stooge
 5) hated country music
 6) disgruntled gambler
 7) he watched too much Colbert, Fallon, Kimmel, Meyers, CNN, MSNBC, Trevor Noah.....


----------



## MarkDuffy

A man arrives with over 10 suitcases and no woman should set off immediate alarm bells


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Hutch Starskey said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF that were allowed, I assure you the Auto Industry and hammer industry and knife industry would be next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Hutch, why don’t you explain to the families of the 84 killed in France all the safety features of the truck that killed their loved ones....brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant to what happened last night.
> 
> A single man using multiple weapons killed nearly sixty people and injured over five hundred more thanks to the efficient killing power of sporting rifles ( not assault weapons).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know it was a single man? Were you there?
> 
> Sporting rifles? Not Assault weapons?
> 
> Son! Now you've planted yourself in derpyderp territory.
> 
> You're dismissed for being derp. Sorry.
> 
> Sub 100 iq and trying to troll does not work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it was a single man? Were you there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that is what we know at this point.
> Your speculation is just useless nonsense.
> 
> I would call them assault weapons considering the result.
Click to expand...


So the truck in France must have been an assault van based on your daffynition.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Gracie said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock was not a registered voter, as either a Democrat or a Republican, in Clark County or elsewhere in Nevada, where his permanent residence was located. He was also not a registered voter in Florida, despite some social media claims he was a registered Democrat there.
> 
> Stephen Paddock’s Political Views: Las Vegas Shooter had ‘No Political Affiliation’
> 
> flush's tweet has a squiggle address. You should know it was a lie
> 
> 
> 
> Man, this thread is a land mine of misinformation today.  Who knows what to believe anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to consider the sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes. Do consider the sources of people who were there. Why, they all must be lying, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, they all must be lying, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just you.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not clear whether what she witnessed is related to the shooting or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I lying? Oh, never mind. I'll just slap your ignorant ass on iggie. Problem solved.
Click to expand...


There ya go.


----------



## OnePercenter

MarkDuffy said:


> A man arrives with over 10 suitcases and no woman should set off immediate alarm bells



He was at Mandalay Bay since the 28th, so I seriously doubt he brought them to his room all at once.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

BuckToothMoron said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stupid argument. Cars are replete with safety features, many mandated by law. Roads have rules for safety and are patrolled by police. If guns were regulated as well there would be fewer problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hutch, why don’t you explain to the families of the 84 killed in France all the safety features of the truck that killed their loved ones....brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Irrelevant to what happened last night.
> 
> A single man using multiple weapons killed nearly sixty people and injured over five hundred more thanks to the efficient killing power of sporting rifles ( not assault weapons).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know it was a single man? Were you there?
> 
> Sporting rifles? Not Assault weapons?
> 
> Son! Now you've planted yourself in derpyderp territory.
> 
> You're dismissed for being derp. Sorry.
> 
> Sub 100 iq and trying to troll does not work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it was a single man? Were you there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because that is what we know at this point.
> Your speculation is just useless nonsense.
> 
> I would call them assault weapons considering the result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the truck in France must have been an assault van based on your daffynition.
Click to expand...


Or just a fucking truck, moron.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Old Yeller said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16 were found in the hotel, anywhere from a caliber 308 to 223.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, he was there since last Thursday, right?
> 
> How did all that get up in there without housekeeping or hotel security noticing something?
> A: He had accomplices. This was no random event.
> 
> Stephen Paddock may have even been a total patsy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was reported to have had ten pieces of luggage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> After the last 10 years of MSM and the recent election,  anything "reported" is suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *dislaimer:  I stole that array from a closed shooter thread.*
> 
> *EDIT: I am going to add.......making me ILL to witness the constant stream of GOVT officials coming to screen saying "what a great job we did".  huh?  60 dead....527 wounded on your watch?  from your buildings with Cameras everywhere?  I would hate to see your "screw up".*
Click to expand...


Except when the info comes from the police presser.


----------



## MarkDuffy

The autopsy might help. We have cases of brain tumors showing up


----------



## Gracie

I think he had a female helper.


----------



## MarkDuffy

beagle9 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still evaluating whether he may have been employed in a federal agency.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't appear so.
> 
> But he does share something in common  with Trump:  He  was a multi-millionaire real estate investor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Leave Trump out of it.
Click to expand...

Worried?

You should be


----------



## Gracie

I was waiting for the WOOP D'ERE IT IS moment of when this would be blamed on Trump.


----------



## MarkDuffy

OnePercenter said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A man arrives with over 10 suitcases and no woman should set off immediate alarm bells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was at Mandalay Bay since the 28th, so I seriously doubt he brought them to his room all at once.
Click to expand...

I just posted the link


----------



## OnePercenter

MarkDuffy said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authorities seized at least one full-automatic rifle and as many as 19 other firearms from the room, The Wall Street Journal reported, citing an unnamed law enforcement official. The cache included AR-15-style and AK-47-style rifles and a large amount of ammunition. Sources also told The New York Times that at least 20 firearms were discovered in the hotel room.
> 
> Paddock is reported to have smashed hotel windows prior to the shooting with a hammer-like device. A law enforcement official said two rifles with scopes on tripodswere found positioned in front of the broken windows.
> 
> Eric Paddock, Stephen Paddock’s brother, told reporters that the suspect was a multimillionaire who invested in real estate and previously worked in accounting. Eric Paddock said his brother was retired and described him as “just a guy” who frequented Las Vegas hotels, gambled and attended shows.
> 
> Here's What We Know About Stephen Paddock, The Las Vegas Shooting Suspect | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 now? Really? One man hauled 20 rifles into a hotel room by himself?
> 
> I have my doubts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a multimillionaire. He carried nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a multimillionaire I can attest that I usually wheel my own luggage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with a very heavy arsenal in them?
> 
> Note the operative word ~ wheel
Click to expand...


He had 10 bags over four days.


----------



## depotoo

She is in Tokyo, and one car had ammonium nitrate found in it.





Gracie said:


> *LVMPD*‏Verified account @LVMPD 13h13 hours ago
> We have located the vehicles in question, and we are confident we have located the female person of interest.


----------



## rightwinger

Dalia said:


> There are saying on the media they he broke one window but we see two broken Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58 people are dead and more than 515 are injured after a mass shooting in Las Vegas


He had a suite

He was firing from both windows


----------



## rightwinger

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Fortunately, Hillary is getting her behind slammed for her stupid premature comments on gun control.
> 
> The witch can't get ANYTHING right.
> 
> Luvin it!



Automatic weapons are bad

We found that out last night


----------



## depotoo

That suite goes to the first column, according to their floor plans.





rightwinger said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are saying on the media they he broke one window but we see two broken Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58 people are dead and more than 515 are injured after a mass shooting in Las Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> He had a suite
> 
> He was firing from both windows
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

She may be in tokyo, but I still think he had a female helper that has not been caught yet that was in that room with him. And his gf in japan knew about it and helped the planning.

Just my opinion, mind you.


----------



## numan

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Obviously Paddock had a motive, but what was it?
> 1) angry Sanders supporter
> 2) angry Hillary supporter
> 3) violent Antifa fanatic
> 4) ISIS stooge
> 5) hated country music
> 6) disgruntled gambler


I must admit, one of the first things I thought of was that he hated country music --- but then, so do I.
.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Gracie said:


> She may be in tokyo, but I still think he had a female helper that has not been caught yet that was in that room with him. And his gf in japan knew about it and helped the planning.
> 
> Just my opinion, mind you.


Why a woman? If the conspiracy is two shooters for the two tripods in two windows, I would think another man.

The woman shot the man and escaped?


----------



## depotoo

Sounds feasible.  Guns, explosives, multiple electronic devices.





Gracie said:


> She may be in tokyo, but I still think he had a female helper that has not been caught yet that was in that room with him. And his gf in japan knew about it and helped the planning.
> 
> Just my opinion, mind you.


----------



## depotoo

Conspiracy you say?   In the latest press conference it was stated multiple weapons were used.





MarkDuffy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She may be in tokyo, but I still think he had a female helper that has not been caught yet that was in that room with him. And his gf in japan knew about it and helped the planning.
> 
> Just my opinion, mind you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why a woman? If the conspiracy is two shooters for the two tripods in two windows, I would think another man.
> 
> The woman shot the man and escaped?
Click to expand...


----------



## waltky

Granny says, "Dat's right - now dem football players really got sumpin' to kneel about...





*Trump Calls Vegas Shooting 'Act of Pure Evil'; US Flags to Fly at Half-Staff*
_October 02, 2017 | WHITE HOUSE — President Donald Trump ordered flags to fly at half-staff Monday as the nation recoiled in horror at the worst mass shooting by a lone gunman in recent U.S. history._


> “We are joined together in sadness, shock and grief,” Trump said in a nationally televised address less than 12 hours after the shooting began. “It was an act of pure evil.”  He said he would travel to Las Vegas Wednesday to honor the victims and meet with survivors, one day after he is to visit hurricane victims in Puerto Rico.  “In moments of tragedy and horror, America comes together as one. And it always has,” Trump told the nation. “We call upon the bonds that unite us, our faith, our family and our shared values. We call upon the bonds of citizenship, the ties of community and the comfort of our common humanity.  “Our unity cannot be shattered by evil, our bonds cannot be broken by violence and though we feel such great anger at the senseless murder of our fellow citizens, it is our love that defines us today and always will forever,” the president said.
> 
> Standing in front of a portrait of George Washington, Trump offered words of sympathy to the families of the victims.  “In times such as these I know we are searching for some kind of meaning in the chaos, some kind of light in the darkness. The answers do not come easy. But we can take solace knowing that even the darkest space can be brightened by a single light and even the most terrible despair can be illuminated by a single ray of hope.”  Trump did not mention guns in his five-minute address, but the Las Vegas tragedy once again brought the issue of gun control back to center stage in the national debate.  Former Member of Congress Gabby Giffords. who was gravely wounded by a gun-wielding attacker in Arizona six years ago, spoke to reporters along with her husband, former astronaut Mark Kelly, pleading for bipartisan action on stricter gun laws. “The nation is counting on you,” Giffords said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas Shooting​
> Kelly called the Las Vegas attack an act of domestic terrorism. “Weapons of war in the hands of a determined killer with a tactical advantage — this was an ambush if there ever was one,” he said.  Kelly, who along with Giffords founded a gun control advocacy group called Americans for Responsible Solutions, said America must make a choice.  House minority leader Nancy Pelosi sent a letter to Speaker Paul Ryan Monday urging formation of a Select Committee on Gun Violence to develop “common sense legislation.”  Saying there had been 273 mass shootings in the United States this year, one for every day of the year so far, Pelosi called on her colleague to approve a bipartisan bill now before the House that would strengthen background checks aimed at keeping guns out of “the wrong hands.”  Former Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton posted two tweets Monday, calling for a ban on gun silencers, and mentioning the National Rifle Association.  “Imagine the deaths if the shooter had a silencer, which the NRA wants to make easier to get,” she wrote. “Our grief isn't enough. We can and must put politics aside, stand up to the NRA, and work together to try to stop this from happening again.”
> 
> White House Press Secretary Sarah Sanders parried questions about gun control at Monday's briefing, saying it was premature to inject politics less than 24 hours after the Las Vegas tragedy.  “I think before we start trying to talk about the preventions of what took place last night, we need to know more facts, and right now we're simply not at that point,” Sanders said.  “It's very easy for Mrs. Clinton to criticize and to come out, but I think we need to remember the only person with blood on their hands is that of the shooter, and this isn't a time for us to go after individuals or organizations. I think that we can have those policy conversations, but today is not that day,” she told reporters, cutting short the briefing to attend a moment of silence on the White House lawn for the victims.  Expressions of condolences poured into the White House from around the world. Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe expressed shock and outrage. “We cannot tolerate such indiscriminate and massive shooting incident for any reason and I resolutely condemn it,” Abe wrote.  “Las Vegas has long been celebrated by people from around the globe, including many Canadians,” Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau wrote: “We grieve with this city and the United States. Such acts only strengthen our resolve to stand together, united.”
> 
> *Obama offers condolences*



See also:

*Who Was the Las Vegas Shooter ?*
_October 02, 2017 - Las Vegas police have identified Stephen Paddock, 64, from Mesquite, Nevada, as the gunman in the deadliest mass shooting in modern U.S. history._


> Authorities believe Paddock shot into a crowd of 22,000 people attending an outdoor concert, killing 58 and wounded hundreds more before before he killed himself in a hotel room that overlooked the area.  At least 10 guns were found in the room on the 32nd floor of the Mandalay Bay Resort, police said. He had checked into the hotel room on Thursday, according to authorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Paddock, brother of Las Vegas gunman Stephen Paddock, speaks to members of the media near his home, in Orlando, Fla.​
> Motive
> 
> A motive for the deadly attack is not known. Police said Paddock did not have a criminal history; the FBI added that he had no connection to any international terrorist group. Islamic State claimed responsibility for the attack, but did not provide any evidence for the claim.  "We know nothing. If you told me an asteroid fell it would mean the same to me. There is absolutely no sense, no reason he did this," his brother Eric Paddock told the Washington Post. "He is just a guy who played video poker, and took cruises, and ate burritos at Taco Bell. There is no political affiliation that we know of. There is no religious affiliation that we know of."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police stand at the scene of a shooting along the Las Vegas Strip​
> What neighbors say
> 
> Neighbors in Nevada described the retired Paddock, who lived in a town about 130 kilometers from Las Vegas, as a prickly personality and avid gambler who lived with his girlfriend, Marilou Danley.  Authorities initially said they were searching for Danley as a person of interest in the investigation. They later said she had been located and was in police custody, but they do not believe she was involved in the shooting.
> 
> Who Was the Las Vegas Shooter ?


----------



## MarkDuffy

depotoo said:


> Conspiracy you say?   In the latest press conference it was stated multiple weapons were used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She may be in tokyo, but I still think he had a female helper that has not been caught yet that was in that room with him. And his gf in japan knew about it and helped the planning.
> 
> Just my opinion, mind you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why a woman? If the conspiracy is two shooters for the two tripods in two windows, I would think another man.
> 
> The woman shot the man and escaped?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Multiple weapons does not necessarily mean at the same time. He fired a lot of rounds. The guns get hot.


----------



## OnePercenter

Gracie said:


> She may be in tokyo, but I still think he had a female helper that has not been caught yet that was in that room with him. And his gf in japan knew about it and helped the planning.
> 
> Just my opinion, mind you.



I thought she was in the Philippines.  Why would he need a female helper?


----------



## Old Yeller

Unless it was all "staged" .... we only know what "they" let trickle out.  Not much.
The Maiden-Marion (and I) are suspicious.   Calling Dale Smith


edit: this is all too clean?  shoot a bunch of TrumpAholics in the back from 400 yards with houses full of other weapons?  No one knows anything?  Maybe some truth will come out some day?


----------



## MarkDuffy

OnePercenter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She may be in tokyo, but I still think he had a female helper that has not been caught yet that was in that room with him. And his gf in japan knew about it and helped the planning.
> 
> Just my opinion, mind you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was in the Philippines.  Why would he need a female helper?
Click to expand...

Now in Tokyo supposedly. She gets around.

I'll bet she knows. They have only eliminated her as possibly being at the scene. I doubt they are done with her.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Gracie said:


> I think he had a female helper.


yeah, that Indonesian muslim you "heard" about.


----------



## paperview

Sources say Paddock was a guest at the hotel and used the employee ID card of a woman who sources referred to as his wife. *That woman, Marilou Danley, lived with Paddock and sources say her ID was used by him to go in and out of restricted doors at the Mandalay Bay hotel. Danley is an employee of the hotel*.

I-Team: Vegas Shooter Used Employee ID, Spent Thousands Gambling Over Last Few Days


----------



## MarkDuffy

Investigators say a female companion of the shooter is considered a person of interest.

Marilou Danley, 62, reportedly lived with Stephen Paddock at a home in Mesquite, Nevada.

Danley is currently out of the country.

The sheriff did not release further details about Danley, but said they will try to speak with her when she is back in the United States.

Police: Companion of shooter still person of interest


----------



## koshergrl

MarkDuffy said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She may be in tokyo, but I still think he had a female helper that has not been caught yet that was in that room with him. And his gf in japan knew about it and helped the planning.
> 
> Just my opinion, mind you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was in the Philippines.  Why would he need a female helper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now in Tokyo supposedly. She gets around.
> 
> I'll bet she knows. They have only eliminated her as possibly being at the scene. I doubt they are done with her.
Click to expand...

Don't believe anything the feds tell you in cases like this. 

Or at any other time, as far as that goes.


----------



## koshergrl

Yeah she's never coming back to the US. Her work here is done.


----------



## Freewill

Old Yeller said:


> Unless it was all "staged" .... we only know what "they" let trickle out.  Not much.
> The Maiden-Marion (and I) are suspicious.   Calling Dale Smith


I find it interesting that they knew so much about the man so fast.  Maybe it is just the internet age.

Reading this guys bio it seems as if he was quite the waste of a person, and expendable person. (EDIT: it was his father I had read earlier about, this guy seemed normal, that is even more troublesome.)

Maybe he is a false flag.

Get a room 32 floors up.  Above cameras.  Above where it will be hard to find him.  Spray the crowd, shoot the guy and leave him in the room.

Or maybe he was radicalize by ISIS and he is a lone wolf. 

Whatever we can't be scared, we must be determined.


----------



## MarkDuffy

but then

“Detectives have made contact with her and do not believe she is involved with the shooting on the strip,” CNN reported the Police Department as saying. “She is no longer being sought out as a person of interest.”

Who is Marilou Danley and why was she a person of interest in the Las Vegas shooting?

From just a phone call?


----------



## Billo_Really

I bet the dude was alt-right.


----------



## L.K.Eder

that foreign woman bewitched the white senior citizen.


----------



## Coyote

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.
> 
> The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?
> 
> Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.
> 
> The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?
> 
> Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a 64 page thread, so I have not read it all.  What "indications" do you have that he had a Left Wing political agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have already posted the indications on this thread.  ANTIFA from his home town claiming that he is one of theirs.  ISIS taking credit.  Pictures of what may be him at a pink pussy hat anti Trump rally.
> 
> I am not claiming they are true.   I am just saying they are indications.   We will find out more about him in the next few days.  We found out recently that his father was wanted by the FBI.  No telling what was going on in his mind.
> 
> Left wingers have a pretty good record of violence here lately so that is probably the motive.
Click to expand...

ANTIFA is way overrated by you guys.  You are trying to make them into Al Queda.  They disrupt stuff and cause mayhem and destroy property but as of now they don't go around shooting people.


----------



## beagle9

numan said:


> '
> I expect that a New Frontier in terrorism has been opened: firing into crowds from high-rise tower windows.
> 
> Paddock supposedly shattered the thick window with some sort of sledge hammer.
> 
> Perhaps we must begin to put sensors in or by windows that will alert authorities if a window has been shattered.
> .


. Texas A&M years ago.. Clock tower wasn't it ?


----------



## MarkDuffy

paperview said:


> Sources say Paddock was a guest at the hotel and used the employee ID card of a woman who sources referred to as his wife. *That woman, Marilou Danley, lived with Paddock and sources say her ID was used by him to go in and out of restricted doors at the Mandalay Bay hotel. Danley is an employee of the hotel*.
> 
> I-Team: Vegas Shooter Used Employee ID, Spent Thousands Gambling Over Last Few Days


Hmmmm

Ms. Danley worked as hostess at the Atlantis Casino in Reno, Nev. from 2010 to 2013, according to her LinkedIn Account. On Monday, the casino confirmed Ms. Danley’s employment and said that she left the company several years ago.

Her LinkedIn account said that she worked as a “high limit hostess,” attending to members of a loyalty club called Club Paradise who spent large quantities of money and received discounted hotel rooms, meals and other amenities, according to the casino’s website.

Stephen Paddock, Las Vegas Suspect, Was a Gambler Who Drew Little Attention

Looks like she really gets around


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.
> 
> The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?
> 
> Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.
> 
> The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?
> 
> Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a 64 page thread, so I have not read it all.  What "indications" do you have that he had a Left Wing political agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have already posted the indications on this thread.  ANTIFA from his home town claiming that he is one of theirs.  ISIS taking credit.  Pictures of what may be him at a pink pussy hat anti Trump rally.
> 
> I am not claiming they are true.   I am just saying they are indications.   We will find out more about him in the next few days.  We found out recently that his father was wanted by the FBI.  No telling what was going on in his mind.
> 
> Left wingers have a pretty good record of violence here lately so that is probably the motive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANTIFA is way overrated by you guys.  You are trying to make them into Al Queda.  They disrupt stuff and cause mayhem and destroy property but as of now they don't go around shooting people.
Click to expand...


Antifa Leader Yvette Falarca Arrested for Battery at 'Patriot Prayer' in Berkeley - Breitbart


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.
> 
> The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?
> 
> Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.
> 
> The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?
> 
> Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a 64 page thread, so I have not read it all.  What "indications" do you have that he had a Left Wing political agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have already posted the indications on this thread.  ANTIFA from his home town claiming that he is one of theirs.  ISIS taking credit.  Pictures of what may be him at a pink pussy hat anti Trump rally.
> 
> I am not claiming they are true.   I am just saying they are indications.   We will find out more about him in the next few days.  We found out recently that his father was wanted by the FBI.  No telling what was going on in his mind.
> 
> Left wingers have a pretty good record of violence here lately so that is probably the motive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANTIFA is way overrated by you guys.  You are trying to make them into Al Queda.  They disrupt stuff and cause mayhem and destroy property but as of now they don't go around shooting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Antifa Leader Yvette Falarca Arrested for Battery at 'Patriot Prayer' in Berkeley - Breitbart
Click to expand...

As I said.


----------



## beagle9

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Obviously Paddock had a motive, but what was it?
> 1) angry Sanders supporter
> 2) angry Hillary supporter
> 3) violent Antifa fanatic
> 4) ISIS stooge
> 5) hated country music
> 6) disgruntled gambler
> 7) he watched too much Colbert, Fallon, Kimmel, Meyers, CNN, MSNBC, Trevor Noah.....


. Any number of these things or maybe multiple things could have been his problem..  I guess the process of elimination of any of these character groups from the suspect list has since started.


----------



## Coyote

This makes his intentions much more ominous...

A key bomb ingredient has been found in the Las Vegas killer's car
Officials have found ammonium nitrate, a high-nitrogen fertiliser often used in homemade bombs, in the car of the Las Vegas mass shooter.

Clark County Sheriff Joseph Lombardo told reporters the chemical compound was found in Stephen Paddock's car after he opened fire on concert-goers in Las Vegas, killing at least 59 and injuring more than 500.

Officers found more than 16 guns in Paddock's hotel room, Mr Lombardo said. Authorities also found 18 guns, a stash of a commercially available explosive called tannerite, and several thousand rounds of ammunition at the gunman's home in Mesquite, Nevada.


----------



## beagle9

Coyote said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.
> 
> The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?
> 
> Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.
> 
> The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?
> 
> Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a 64 page thread, so I have not read it all.  What "indications" do you have that he had a Left Wing political agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have already posted the indications on this thread.  ANTIFA from his home town claiming that he is one of theirs.  ISIS taking credit.  Pictures of what may be him at a pink pussy hat anti Trump rally.
> 
> I am not claiming they are true.   I am just saying they are indications.   We will find out more about him in the next few days.  We found out recently that his father was wanted by the FBI.  No telling what was going on in his mind.
> 
> Left wingers have a pretty good record of violence here lately so that is probably the motive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANTIFA is way overrated by you guys.  You are trying to make them into Al Queda.  They disrupt stuff and cause mayhem and destroy property but as of now they don't go around shooting people.
Click to expand...

 A little pre-mature guessing on your part that he wasn't affiliated with ANTIFA etc. wouldn't you say ??


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> This makes his intentions much more ominous...
> 
> A key bomb ingredient has been found in the Las Vegas killer's car
> Officials have found ammonium nitrate, a high-nitrogen fertiliser often used in homemade bombs, in the car of the Las Vegas mass shooter.
> 
> Clark County Sheriff Joseph Lombardo told reporters the chemical compound was found in Stephen Paddock's car after he opened fire on concert-goers in Las Vegas, killing at least 59 and injuring more than 500.
> 
> Officers found more than 16 guns in Paddock's hotel room, Mr Lombardo said. Authorities also found 18 guns, a stash of a commercially available explosive called tannerite, and several thousand rounds of ammunition at the gunman's home in Mesquite, Nevada.


His intention was to kill a bunch of white, rural identifying, Christian Americans.


----------



## Lewdog

It's been reported he lost a shit ton of money at the same hotel he did the shooting from.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lewdog said:


> It's been reported he lost a shit ton of money at the same hotel he did the shooting from.


 A link would be nice.


----------



## Coyote

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.
> 
> The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?
> 
> Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing this as a Muslim story is just plain nuts right now, folks.  Nuts.
> 64 year old retired American white guy who liked gambling in Vegas and eating burritos.  Had a woman "roommate" who wasn't living with him at the time.  Because she's Asian looking, she's got to be BAD.
> NUTS.
> If it's true, it will be interesting, but we ain't there yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The guy was crazy.  Just as crazy as that Negro that did the shooting in the church last week or that Moon Bat anti Trump asshole that.shot up the Congressmen or the BLM Negroes that kill police.
> 
> The only question is was the shooting politically motivated or was it simply bat shit craziness?
> 
> Nothing in fact yet but there have been indications today that he had a Left Wing political agenda.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a 64 page thread, so I have not read it all.  What "indications" do you have that he had a Left Wing political agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have already posted the indications on this thread.  ANTIFA from his home town claiming that he is one of theirs.  ISIS taking credit.  Pictures of what may be him at a pink pussy hat anti Trump rally.
> 
> I am not claiming they are true.   I am just saying they are indications.   We will find out more about him in the next few days.  We found out recently that his father was wanted by the FBI.  No telling what was going on in his mind.
> 
> Left wingers have a pretty good record of violence here lately so that is probably the motive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANTIFA is way overrated by you guys.  You are trying to make them into Al Queda.  They disrupt stuff and cause mayhem and destroy property but as of now they don't go around shooting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little pre-mature guessing on your part that he wasn't affiliated with ANTIFA etc. wouldn't you say ??
Click to expand...


No evidence showing any connection to organized groups per police.  Who is being premature in making claims? Also really doesn't seem to fit the ANTIFA label...they aren't exactly reclusive and quiet.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Coyote said:


> This makes his intentions much more ominous...
> 
> A key bomb ingredient has been found in the Las Vegas killer's car
> Officials have found ammonium nitrate, a high-nitrogen fertiliser often used in homemade bombs, in the car of the Las Vegas mass shooter.
> 
> Clark County Sheriff Joseph Lombardo told reporters the chemical compound was found in Stephen Paddock's car after he opened fire on concert-goers in Las Vegas, killing at least 59 and injuring more than 500.
> 
> Officers found more than 16 guns in Paddock's hotel room, Mr Lombardo said. Authorities also found 18 guns, a stash of a commercially available explosive called tannerite, and several thousand rounds of ammunition at the gunman's home in Mesquite, Nevada.


Yeah, the explosives reported today really messes up what little narrative we have.


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This makes his intentions much more ominous...
> 
> A key bomb ingredient has been found in the Las Vegas killer's car
> Officials have found ammonium nitrate, a high-nitrogen fertiliser often used in homemade bombs, in the car of the Las Vegas mass shooter.
> 
> Clark County Sheriff Joseph Lombardo told reporters the chemical compound was found in Stephen Paddock's car after he opened fire on concert-goers in Las Vegas, killing at least 59 and injuring more than 500.
> 
> Officers found more than 16 guns in Paddock's hotel room, Mr Lombardo said. Authorities also found 18 guns, a stash of a commercially available explosive called tannerite, and several thousand rounds of ammunition at the gunman's home in Mesquite, Nevada.
> 
> 
> 
> His intention was to kill a bunch of white, rural identifying, Christian Americans.
Click to expand...

According to who? They don't happen to have a motive yet do they?


----------



## MarkDuffy

There's like TOO MUCH evidence against a guy with zero motive.


----------



## Lewdog

Marion Morrison said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been reported he lost a shit ton of money at the same hotel he did the shooting from.
> 
> 
> 
> A link would be nice.
Click to expand...



It was something I heard on the news on the radio on the way home from class.  If you look at many of the sites that have background information on him, you see that lots of people say he had told them he was a professional gambler.  His brother even talked on camera about how he would play high stakes video poker to get comps in Vegas, and that he sent him a picture of winning $40,000 on a poker machine.


----------



## beagle9

MarkDuffy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still evaluating whether he may have been employed in a federal agency.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't appear so.
> 
> But he does share something in common  with Trump:  He  was a multi-millionaire real estate investor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Leave Trump out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Worried?
> 
> You should be
Click to expand...

. Care to elaborate a bit ?


----------



## Gracie

MarkDuffy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She may be in tokyo, but I still think he had a female helper that has not been caught yet that was in that room with him. And his gf in japan knew about it and helped the planning.
> 
> Just my opinion, mind you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why a woman? If the conspiracy is two shooters for the two tripods in two windows, I would think another man.
> 
> The woman shot the man and escaped?
Click to expand...

Because she was seen and heard 45 minutes prior to the first shots fired telling people they were going to die that night. I think it takes longer than 45 minutes to get to japan. So, who was the other short, brown woman yelling this just before the murder spree began?


----------



## pismoe

numan said:


> '
> I expect that a New Frontier in terrorism has been opened: firing into crowds from high-rise tower windows.
> 
> Paddock supposedly shattered the thick window with some sort of sledge hammer.
> 
> Perhaps we must begin to put sensors in or by windows that will alert authorities if a window has been shattered.
> .


--------------------  just a point of info but the first incident like this [similar] was in Texas probabli in the early 60s '  ABOUT , long time ago but i remember it on the old 'zenith' --------------   'charles whitman ???


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lewdog said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been reported he lost a shit ton of money at the same hotel he did the shooting from.
> 
> 
> 
> A link would be nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was something I heard on the news on the radio on the way home from class.  If you look at many of the sites that have background information on him, you see that lots of people say he had told them he was a professional gambler.  His brother even talked on camera about how he would play high stakes video poker to get comps in Vegas, and that he sent him a picture of winning $40,000 on a poker machine.
Click to expand...


^None of that supports what you said.

Do you need 'splained to you how this works?


----------



## longknife

Leo123 said:


> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.
Click to expand...


There are actually kits available (difficult) to convert semi to full automatic.


----------



## beagle9

Gracie said:


> I was waiting for the WOOP D'ERE IT IS moment of when this would be blamed on Trump.


. Sick people these Trump haters are.


----------



## longknife

depotoo said:


> Someone I know that served 3 tours on the ground, and heard the shots said 2 weapons were going at once, a 30 and 100 drum.  Said it is impossible to fire both those at the same time.



Not particularly difficult. Depends upon the type of the weapon.


----------



## paperview

beagle9 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for the WOOP D'ERE IT IS moment of when this would be blamed on Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> . Sick people these Trump haters are.
Click to expand...

No one blamed it on Trump, whackado.


----------



## Lewdog

Marion Morrison said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been reported he lost a shit ton of money at the same hotel he did the shooting from.
> 
> 
> 
> A link would be nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was something I heard on the news on the radio on the way home from class.  If you look at many of the sites that have background information on him, you see that lots of people say he had told them he was a professional gambler.  His brother even talked on camera about how he would play high stakes video poker to get comps in Vegas, and that he sent him a picture of winning $40,000 on a poker machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^None of that supports what you said.
> 
> Do you need 'splained to you how this works?
Click to expand...



Telling people you are a professional gambler, and telling your brother you play high stakes poker just for comps, doesn't support the report?  

Do you understand how dumb it is for a person to tell someone they do high stakes gambling for comps?  

"Hey I'm going to bet shit tons of money so I can get a free $10 buffet and a couple hundred dollar a night hotel room!"

If he told people that, it shows he lacked rational thinking skills, and that if the reports on the radio are true, he would a hard time coping with that.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lewdog said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been reported he lost a shit ton of money at the same hotel he did the shooting from.
> 
> 
> 
> A link would be nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was something I heard on the news on the radio on the way home from class.  If you look at many of the sites that have background information on him, you see that lots of people say he had told them he was a professional gambler.  His brother even talked on camera about how he would play high stakes video poker to get comps in Vegas, and that he sent him a picture of winning $40,000 on a poker machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^None of that supports what you said.
> 
> Do you need 'splained to you how this works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Telling people you are a professional gambler, and telling your brother you play high stakes poker just for comps, doesn't support the report?
> 
> Do you understand how dumb it is for a person to tell someone they do high stakes gambling for comps?
> 
> "Hey I'm going to bet shit tons of money so I can get a free $10 buffet and a couple hundred dollar a night hotel room!"
> 
> If he told people that, it shows he lacked rational thinking skills, and that if the reports on the radio are true, he would a hard time coping with that.
Click to expand...


Still 100% rhetoric from you thus far. Not particularly convincing.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Gracie said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She may be in tokyo, but I still think he had a female helper that has not been caught yet that was in that room with him. And his gf in japan knew about it and helped the planning.
> 
> Just my opinion, mind you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why a woman? If the conspiracy is two shooters for the two tripods in two windows, I would think another man.
> 
> The woman shot the man and escaped?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because she was seen and heard 45 minutes prior to the first shots fired telling people they were going to die that night. I think it takes longer than 45 minutes to get to japan. So, who was the other short, brown woman yelling this just before the murder spree began?
Click to expand...

Oh that woman. From the descriptions I have seen she was a drunk or drugged out space case who probably tells people that EVERY day. Totally worthless as a conspirator. She probably could not even tie her shoes.


----------



## Lewdog

Marion Morrison said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been reported he lost a shit ton of money at the same hotel he did the shooting from.
> 
> 
> 
> A link would be nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was something I heard on the news on the radio on the way home from class.  If you look at many of the sites that have background information on him, you see that lots of people say he had told them he was a professional gambler.  His brother even talked on camera about how he would play high stakes video poker to get comps in Vegas, and that he sent him a picture of winning $40,000 on a poker machine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^None of that supports what you said.
> 
> Do you need 'splained to you how this works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Telling people you are a professional gambler, and telling your brother you play high stakes poker just for comps, doesn't support the report?
> 
> Do you understand how dumb it is for a person to tell someone they do high stakes gambling for comps?
> 
> "Hey I'm going to bet shit tons of money so I can get a free $10 buffet and a couple hundred dollar a night hotel room!"
> 
> If he told people that, it shows he lacked rational thinking skills, and that if the reports on the radio are true, he would a hard time coping with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still 100% rhetoric from you thus far. Not particularly convincing.
Click to expand...



Good thing I'm not here to impress you then huh?  

I was simply sharing information that was shared on the news over the radio.  Maybe you should do some research and find that gambling was a serious part of the guy's life.

"And Paddock did well financially, first as an accountant or auditor (at one point for Lockheed Martin), then buying, selling and managing properties, and finally, in retirement, as a “professional gambler” (his term) who, according to a Washington Post report, would take frequent trips to Las Vegas with Danley to play high-stakes poker."

"“My brother is not like you and me,” Eric Paddock told the Post. “He sends me a text that says he won $250,000 at the casino.”"

https://www.yahoo.com/news/portrait-mass-killer-details-dont-add-231217887.html


----------



## Flash

Coyote said:


> [QUOT
> 
> No evidence showing any connection to organized groups per police.  Who is being premature in making claims? Also really doesn't seem to fit the ANTIFA label...they aren't exactly reclusive and quiet.



Funny.  The sonofabitch killed a bunch of people.  That pretty well fits the ANTIFA model, doesn't it?


----------



## Old Yeller

*Over 1 hour from windows breaking to Police blowing door to find him dead.  Good thing they have a lot of cameras.....anyone coming and going before 10PM or after last shots fired?*

*TIMELINE OF TERROR IN VEGAS: *
Country music star Jason Aldean was performing on stage at the Route 91 Harvest Music Festival when lone gunman Stephen Paddock, 64, opened fire on the 22,000 people gathered.

About 10pm: Paddock smashes out two windows on the 32nd floor with a hammer-like implement and opens fire with his arsenal of at least 19 weapons - including fully automatic weapons.

10.08pm: First phone call to police that shots had been fired at the festival outside the Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino on the Las Vegas Strip.

10.38pm: Police in Las Vegas say that they are 'investigating reports of an active shooter' near to the Mandalay Bay.

11.08pm: Las Vegas police confirm they have shut down a portion of The Strip

11.20pm: SWAT teams storm the 32nd floor room that Stephen Paddock was firing from. They gained entry using flashbangs designed to stun the shooter. Officers entered the room and found he had taken his own life. Seventy-two minutes elapsed from the first 911 call to Paddock being found dead.

11.20pm: Hundreds of people began being transported to hospitals in Las Vegas

11.32pm: McCarran International Airport announced it was diverting flights destined for the city.

11.34pm: Interstate 15 in and out of Las Vegas was shut down for a time.

11.56pm: Hospitals in Las Vegas said that at least two people were dead and 24 were injured of which 12 were critical.

12.01am: Almost two hours after the first emergency call police confirmed that one suspect was 'down'.

1.06am: The Southern California police department say that one of their officers is among the injured.

1.34am: At this point the death toll dramatic rises to 20 people injured and 100 injured.

1.54am: Police in Las Vegas says that two of their officers who were off-duty were among the dead.

2.13am: Investigators say that they are looking for the 'roommate' of the shooter - Marilou Danley and describe her as a person of interest.

3.30am: Las Vegas Sheriff Joseph Lombardo announces that the death toll is now at least 50 dead and 200 injured - making this the deadliest shooting in US history

6.30am: Investigators say they have located Marilou Danley and say that she is overseas and is not longer a person of interest.

9.30am: Sheriff provides another update and says that the death toll is now in excess of 58 and that 515 people are injured.



Read more: Moment police blew door off Las Vegas shooter's hotel room | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## longknife

No link. Just personal opinion.

One does not just gather sophisticated electronic equipment, a couple of weapon stands, and automatic weapons along with a thousand or so rounds of ammo overnight or as a whim.

This was a long-term, thought out operation established by a military mind. Everything we've learned about this piece of scum does not provide one bit of direction for him being capable of doing this on his own. Who taught him or guided him in this? Who laid out the tactics? Who helped him find a fire base and fire zone?

I think some very dark things will be uncovered. I just wonder if the authorities will release it. Or cover it up like they have in the past.


----------



## Lewdog

Old Yeller said:


> *Over 1 hour from windows breaking to Police blowing door to find him dead.  Good thing they have a lot of cameras.....anyone coming and going before 10PM or after last shots fired?*
> 
> *TIMELINE OF TERROR IN VEGAS: *
> Country music star Jason Aldean was performing on stage at the Route 91 Harvest Music Festival when lone gunman Stephen Paddock, 64, opened fire on the 22,000 people gathered.
> 
> About 10pm: Paddock smashes out two windows on the 32nd floor with a hammer-like implement and opens fire with his arsenal of at least 19 weapons - including fully automatic weapons.
> 
> 10.08pm: First phone call to police that shots had been fired at the festival outside the Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino on the Las Vegas Strip.
> 
> 10.38pm: Police in Las Vegas say that they are 'investigating reports of an active shooter' near to the Mandalay Bay.
> 
> 11.08pm: Las Vegas police confirm they have shut down a portion of The Strip
> 
> 11.20pm: SWAT teams storm the 32nd floor room that Stephen Paddock was firing from. They gained entry using flashbangs designed to stun the shooter. Officers entered the room and found he had taken his own life. Seventy-two minutes elapsed from the first 911 call to Paddock being found dead.
> 
> 11.20pm: Hundreds of people began being transported to hospitals in Las Vegas
> 
> 11.32pm: McCarran International Airport announced it was diverting flights destined for the city.
> 
> 11.34pm: Interstate 15 in and out of Las Vegas was shut down for a time.
> 
> 11.56pm: Hospitals in Las Vegas said that at least two people were dead and 24 were injured of which 12 were critical.
> 
> 12.01am: Almost two hours after the first emergency call police confirmed that one suspect was 'down'.
> 
> 1.06am: The Southern California police department say that one of their officers is among the injured.
> 
> 1.34am: At this point the death toll dramatic rises to 20 people injured and 100 injured.
> 
> 1.54am: Police in Las Vegas says that two of their officers who were off-duty were among the dead.
> 
> 2.13am: Investigators say that they are looking for the 'roommate' of the shooter - Marilou Danley and describe her as a person of interest.
> 
> 3.30am: Las Vegas Sheriff Joseph Lombardo announces that the death toll is now at least 50 dead and 200 injured - making this the deadliest shooting in US history
> 
> 6.30am: Investigators say they have located Marilou Danley and say that she is overseas and is not longer a person of interest.
> 
> 9.30am: Sheriff provides another update and says that the death toll is now in excess of 58 and that 515 people are injured.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Moment police blew door off Las Vegas shooter's hotel room | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook




Oddly, CNN reported two different things about how he died.  They reported several times that he shot himself as they were making a dynamic entry into his room.  Then a guy came on and said that when they did their dynamic entry he rushed the door, shot one of the officers, and then was killed by the SWAT team.

So... who knows at this point which it is.


----------



## Lewdog

longknife said:


> No link. Just personal opinion.
> 
> One does not just gather sophisticated electronic equipment, a couple of weapon stands, and automatic weapons along with a thousand or so rounds of ammo overnight or as a whim.
> 
> This was a long-term, thought out operation established by a military mind. Everything we've learned about this piece of scum does not provide one bit of direction for him being capable of doing this on his own. Who taught him or guided him in this? Who laid out the tactics? Who helped him find a fire base and fire zone?
> 
> I think some very dark things will be uncovered. I just wonder if the authorities will release it. Or cover it up like they have in the past.




Yep, a friend on Facebook was blaming this on Trump for easing the laws on Mentally ill people getting approved to buy guns.  

I told him I blame the FBI more for not having this guy on their radar from stockpiling so many guns, ammunitions, and buying large amounts of ammonium nitrate and the other explosive compound he had.


----------



## Coyote

Flash said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOT
> 
> No evidence showing any connection to organized groups per police.  Who is being premature in making claims? Also really doesn't seem to fit the ANTIFA label...they aren't exactly reclusive and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  The sonofabitch killed a bunch of people.  That pretty well fits the ANTIFA model, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

So....help me out here...when did they last kill a bunch of people?


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOT
> 
> No evidence showing any connection to organized groups per police.  Who is being premature in making claims? Also really doesn't seem to fit the ANTIFA label...they aren't exactly reclusive and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  The sonofabitch killed a bunch of people.  That pretty well fits the ANTIFA model, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So....help me out here...when did they last kill a bunch of people?
Click to expand...

See Planned Parenthood for details...


----------



## MarkDuffy

Flash said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOT
> 
> No evidence showing any connection to organized groups per police.  Who is being premature in making claims? Also really doesn't seem to fit the ANTIFA label...they aren't exactly reclusive and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  The sonofabitch killed a bunch of people.  That pretty well fits the ANTIFA model, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

That would make him a white supremacist like you


----------



## Coyote

Still no motive but more details on an unconventional life...

Stephen Paddock, Las Vegas Suspect, Was a Gambler Who Drew Little Attention


Vastator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOT
> 
> No evidence showing any connection to organized groups per police.  Who is being premature in making claims? Also really doesn't seem to fit the ANTIFA label...they aren't exactly reclusive and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  The sonofabitch killed a bunch of people.  That pretty well fits the ANTIFA model, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So....help me out here...when did they last kill a bunch of people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See Planned Parenthood for details...
Click to expand...


You sure are confused.


----------



## OnePercenter

Lewdog said:


> It's been reported he lost a shit ton of money at the same hotel he did the shooting from.



"shit ton" is subjective. It also gets you MAJOR COMPS.


----------



## OnePercenter

MarkDuffy said:


> There's like TOO MUCH evidence against a guy with zero motive.



Look at his family pedigree. He had one fucked-up Father.


----------



## depotoo

He stated from having served 3 tours in Iraq on the ground, that the type weapons he heard in video could not be handled simultaneously.





longknife said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone I know that served 3 tours on the ground, and heard the shots said 2 weapons were going at once, a 30 and 100 drum.  Said it is impossible to fire both those at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not particularly difficult. Depends upon the type of the weapon.
Click to expand...


----------



## MarkDuffy




----------



## Lewdog

OnePercenter said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been reported he lost a shit ton of money at the same hotel he did the shooting from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "shit ton" is subjective. It also gets you MAJOR COMPS.
Click to expand...



A reasonable person doesn't play high stakes to get comps.  They pay for it and move on.  I used to get big comps from a casino I used to gamble at... and it certainly was a perk, but not something you should play to get.

I talked to some of the pit bosses and you'd be amazed at what your average bet over an hour has to be to get things like hotel rooms comped to you.  Smart people eventually learn the tricks of the trade and only bump their bet when they see the pit boss coming around to update your player card.  This shooter couldn't do that however, as his brother talked about how he played electronic poker where you insert your player's card in it, and it keeps a more detailed history of his bets.


----------



## MarkDuffy

OnePercenter said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's like TOO MUCH evidence against a guy with zero motive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at his family pedigree. He had one fucked-up Father.
Click to expand...

Is that what we use now?


----------



## Lewdog

MarkDuffy said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's like TOO MUCH evidence against a guy with zero motive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at his family pedigree. He had one fucked-up Father.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what we use now?
Click to expand...


Some experts believe that some types of mental illness may be genetic, though he hadn't showed any signs and had to go through testing to maintain his pilot's license.


----------



## Old Yeller

Is there a massive "paperwork trail" with every Gun purchase by serial number?  Ammo purchases in bulk?  Scopes? Stands?  If this is real,  this guy would have many transactions?


----------



## Tilly

MarkDuffy said:


> Investigators say a female companion of the shooter is considered a person of interest.
> 
> Marilou Danley, 62, reportedly lived with Stephen Paddock at a home in Mesquite, Nevada.
> 
> Danley is currently out of the country.
> 
> The sheriff did not release further details about Danley, but said they will try to speak with her when she is back in the United States.
> 
> Police: Companion of shooter still person of interest





MarkDuffy said:


> but said they will try to speak with her when she is back in the United States.


That's so very good of them.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Killer was a one percenter ?*



 The Associated Press *✔* @AP 
BREAKING: Brother says Las Vegas shooter was multi-millionaire real estate investor.

 4:27 PM - Oct 2, 2017 

 860 860 Replies 
 6,020 6,020 Retweets 
 5,731


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Flash said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOT
> 
> No evidence showing any connection to organized groups per police.  Who is being premature in making claims? Also really doesn't seem to fit the ANTIFA label...they aren't exactly reclusive and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  The sonofabitch killed a bunch of people.  That pretty well fits the ANTIFA model, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

The Tim McVeigh model comes to mind


----------



## Tuatara

Flash said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOT
> 
> No evidence showing any connection to organized groups per police.  Who is being premature in making claims? Also really doesn't seem to fit the ANTIFA label...they aren't exactly reclusive and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  The sonofabitch killed a bunch of people.  That pretty well fits the ANTIFA model, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

Name one ANTIFA member who has killed a lot of people... or even just one.

Get a grip.


----------



## Leo123

Old Yeller said:


> Is there a massive "paperwork trail" with every Gun purchase by serial number?  Ammo purchases in bulk?  Scopes? Stands?  If this is real,  this guy would have many transactions?



Here in CA...I bought a gun from a pawn shop.  I had to fill out a form (submitted to DOJ)  with my ID, etc.  I had to wait a week or so....(30 days max in CA) before picking it up.  That gun is now registered to me.  Anyway, that's how it works if one does it legally in CA.


----------



## Leo123

longknife said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are actually kits available (difficult) to convert semi to full automatic.
Click to expand...


And doing that is ILLEGAL.  No amount of legislation will stop CRIMINALS from owning guns and fully auto guns.  The ONLY people prohibited from having machine guns are law abiding citizens.  It's ILLEGAL and what he did was obviously ILLEGAL.  What do we do now?  Make ILLEGAL ILLEGAL?  Fuck gun grabbers.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino







^^^^ Rot in Hell POS.

The situation as it seems to have happened:


----------



## Circe

MarkDuffy said:


> Because she was seen and heard 45 minutes prior to the first shots fired telling people they were going to die that night. I think it takes longer than 45 minutes to get to japan. So, who was the other short, brown woman yelling this just before the murder spree began?



Oh that woman. From the descriptions I have seen she was a drunk or drugged out space case who probably tells people that EVERY day. Totally worthless as a conspirator. She probably could not even tie her shoes.[/QUOTE]


No...........data sez she was psychic. That's how she is widely being labeled, the psychic. It would be easy to confirm her existence since people around her called security and she was escorted out by more than one officer. They may well not have her name, however. Creepy story. I think it's a mistake to run around vigorously not believing in things you see or hear.


----------



## Circe

People on the Wall Street Journal comments are saying that maybe terrorists captured this guy's room, you know, got in by a fake message, shot him, and set up their guns. If the police know they killed him as he was shooting at them, that can't be it.

The problem is Paddock's unremarkable life. He accomplished a lot and lived conventionally, was able to jump thru all the hoops for a pilots license, gun owner, etc. I'm thinking senility. I know, he was only 65, but it can strike early and people who are senile can be very uneven --- present a conventional appearance while hoarding or plotting or not able to do a number of things they used to do. Paranoia.


----------



## Lewdog

Circe said:


> People on the Wall Street Journal comments are saying that maybe terrorists captured this guy's room, you know, got in by a fake message, shot him, and set up their guns. If the police know they killed him as he was shooting at them, that can't be it.
> 
> The problem is Paddock's unremarkable life. He accomplished a lot and lived conventionally, was able to jump thru all the hoops for a pilots license, gun owner, etc. I'm thinking senility. I know, he was only 65, but it can strike early and people who are senile can be very uneven --- present a conventional appearance while hoarding or plotting or not able to do a number of things they used to do. Paranoia.




The police said his home was very neat and tidy.


----------



## MarkDuffy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Killer was a one percenter ?*
> 
> 
> 
> The Associated Press *✔* @AP
> BREAKING: Brother says Las Vegas shooter was multi-millionaire real estate investor.
> 
> 4:27 PM - Oct 2, 2017
> 
> 860 860 Replies
> 6,020 6,020 Retweets
> 5,731


Yeah and a gambler, real estate tycoon, multimillionaire and crazy in his old age

The cons got grumpy when we brought up trump. I wonder why? The only thing missing is the Russian connection.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Lewdog said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> People on the Wall Street Journal comments are saying that maybe terrorists captured this guy's room, you know, got in by a fake message, shot him, and set up their guns. If the police know they killed him as he was shooting at them, that can't be it.
> 
> The problem is Paddock's unremarkable life. He accomplished a lot and lived conventionally, was able to jump thru all the hoops for a pilots license, gun owner, etc. I'm thinking senility. I know, he was only 65, but it can strike early and people who are senile can be very uneven --- present a conventional appearance while hoarding or plotting or not able to do a number of things they used to do. Paranoia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police said his home was very neat and tidy.
Click to expand...

trump!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Circe said:


> People on the Wall Street Journal comments are saying that maybe terrorists captured this guy's room, you know, got in by a fake message, shot him, and set up their guns. If the police know they killed him as he was shooting at them, that can't be it.
> 
> The problem is Paddock's unremarkable life. He accomplished a lot and lived conventionally, was able to jump thru all the hoops for a pilots license, gun owner, etc. I'm thinking senility. I know, he was only 65, but it can strike early and people who are senile can be very uneven --- present a conventional appearance while hoarding or plotting or not able to do a number of things they used to do. Paranoia.



*"I'm thinking senility."*

Senility doesn't usually manifest itself in this type of action, that being mass murdering and shooting 500 people with a fully automatic weapon. People with Dementia and the combination of confusion, anger and paranoia can often become very aggressive and sometimes violent but in a very disjointed way.

This Stephen Paddock obviously pre-planned this horrendous and evil action, it was pre-meditated, a person who is either senile or especially has Dementia because of their illness cannot pre-plan such an action as this, their mind and thought process just cannot be that coherent.

This happening seems more to have been that Stephen Paddock had a grudge against what he thought the victims were ie. Country Music/Republican/Conservative/Whatever and/or a personal private disaster and he decided to take it out on a group of people as an act of personal revenge.


----------



## ChrisL

My condolences and sympathies to the family and friends of the victims.    Very sad.  I saw an interview with his brother today, and he was just trying to wrap his head around this whole thing.  I heard that the father of this man was a bank robber and the police had once stated he was "psychotic."  I wonder how much these types of things have to do with genetics, when someone just seems to freak out or snap and do something totally nuts like this.


----------



## jillian

koshergrl said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can just round up and deport/imprison terrorist types: ANTIFA, BLM, ISIS ect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorables...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link, or just pulling something out of your ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a lying snatch. He's a lefty. His brother's a lefty, too.
Click to expand...


snatch? you lowlife insane twit?

we don't know what he is besides a bomb making gun nut... that makes him not a lefty.

freak of nature


----------



## jillian

WillHaftawaite said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can just round up and deport/imprison terrorist types: ANTIFA, BLM, ISIS ect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorables...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link, or just pulling something out of your ass?
Click to expand...


you're so funny... let me know when you get on the lunatic rightwingnuts saying the gun nut is a lefty.

gee.... how likely is that one?


----------



## Hugo Furst

jillian said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can just round up and deport/imprison terrorist types: ANTIFA, BLM, ISIS ect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorables...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link, or just pulling something out of your ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a lying snatch. He's a lefty. His brother's a lefty, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> snatch? you lowlife insane twit?
> 
> we don't know what he is besides a bomb making gun nut... that makes him not a lefty.
> 
> freak of nature
Click to expand...




jillian said:


> we don't know what he is besides a bomb making gun nut...



He made bombs too?

and how does that make him not a lefty?

Maybe he was friends with Ted Kaczynski?


----------



## Crackerjack

jillian said:


> snatch? you lowlife insane twit?
> 
> we don't know what he is besides a bomb making gun nut... that makes him not a lefty.
> 
> freak of nature


Glad to see you haven't changed.


----------



## Hugo Furst

jillian said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can just round up and deport/imprison terrorist types: ANTIFA, BLM, ISIS ect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorables...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link, or just pulling something out of your ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're so funny... let me know when you get on the lunatic rightwingnuts saying the gun nut is a lefty.
> 
> gee.... how likely is that one?
Click to expand...


you made the claim, little girl, can't you back it up?

I, personally, am waiting for proof.

something posters on this board don't care about.


----------



## ChrisL

Maybe he had a brain tumor or something.  I've read about a mass shooter having a brain tumor and the autopsy showing brain damage from it.


----------



## Leo123

MarkDuffy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Killer was a one percenter ?*
> 
> 
> 
> The Associated Press *✔* @AP
> BREAKING: Brother says Las Vegas shooter was multi-millionaire real estate investor.
> 
> 4:27 PM - Oct 2, 2017
> 
> 860 860 Replies
> 6,020 6,020 Retweets
> 5,731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and a gambler, real estate tycoon, multimillionaire and crazy in his old age
> 
> The cons got grumpy when we brought up trump. I wonder why? The only thing missing is the Russian connection.
Click to expand...


Screw you.


----------



## Leo123

ChrisL said:


> My condolences and sympathies to the family and friends of the victims.    Very sad.  I saw an interview with his brother today, and he was just trying to wrap his head around this whole thing.  I heard that the father of this man was a bank robber and the police had once stated he was "psychotic."  I wonder how much these types of things have to do with genetics, when someone just seems to freak out or snap and do something totally nuts like this.



This is more than a snap...it appears he was planning it for a long time.  I'd be looking at his girl friend for more info on him.  She is supposedly in Japan right now.   Also, his brother never mentioned their psychotic father...I find that curious also, in light of the opiate epidemic we have today, I have read a lot about it and it is possible for an opiate addict to disassociate from human feelings.   Lots of questions here....Not many answers....so far.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ChrisL said:


> Maybe he had a brain tumor or something.  I've read about a mass shooter having a brain tumor and the autopsy showing brain damage from it.


The Texas Bell Tower shooter Charles Whitman
*Experts still disagree on role of Tower shooter's brain tumor |*


----------



## ChrisL

Leo123 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My condolences and sympathies to the family and friends of the victims.    Very sad.  I saw an interview with his brother today, and he was just trying to wrap his head around this whole thing.  I heard that the father of this man was a bank robber and the police had once stated he was "psychotic."  I wonder how much these types of things have to do with genetics, when someone just seems to freak out or snap and do something totally nuts like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more than a snap...it appears he was planning it for a long time.  I'd be looking at his girl friend for more info on him.  She is supposedly in Japan right now.   Also, his brother never mentioned their psychotic father...I find that curious also, in light of the opiate epidemic we have today, I have read a lot about it and it is possible for an opiate addict to disassociate from human feelings.   Lots of questions here....Not many answers....so far.
Click to expand...


Well, here is a little more info about his father.  

http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/vegas-gunmans-psychopath-dad-landed-on-fbis-most-wanted-list/







The father of Las Vegas madman Stephen Paddock was a “psychopath” himself — a bank robber who escaped federal prison in the late 1960s and landed on the FBI’s most-wanted list, according to reports.

Paddock’s dad was serial felon Benjamin Hoskins Paddock, according to the Daily Mail and a tweet from NBC.

Benjamin Paddock had been locked up in 1960 for robbing an Arizona bank, escaped in 1968 and spent nearly three years on the run before the FBI caught up to him in Las Vegas in 1971, at which point he tried to run down an agent with his car, according to archival editions of the Tuscon Daily Citizen.

“Since he has utilized firearms in previous crimes, has employed violence in attempting to evade arrest and has been diagnosed as being psychopathic, [Benjamin] Paddock should be considered extremely dangerous,” Palmer M. Baken Jr., agent in charge of the Phoenix FBI office, said at the time, according to the Citizen.

His son killed at least 50 people and injured 400 Sunday night in the worst mass shooting in US history.


----------



## Leo123

ChrisL said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My condolences and sympathies to the family and friends of the victims.    Very sad.  I saw an interview with his brother today, and he was just trying to wrap his head around this whole thing.  I heard that the father of this man was a bank robber and the police had once stated he was "psychotic."  I wonder how much these types of things have to do with genetics, when someone just seems to freak out or snap and do something totally nuts like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more than a snap...it appears he was planning it for a long time.  I'd be looking at his girl friend for more info on him.  She is supposedly in Japan right now.   Also, his brother never mentioned their psychotic father...I find that curious also, in light of the opiate epidemic we have today, I have read a lot about it and it is possible for an opiate addict to disassociate from human feelings.   Lots of questions here....Not many answers....so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, here is a little more info about his father.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/vegas-gunmans-psychopath-dad-landed-on-fbis-most-wanted-list/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The father of Las Vegas madman Stephen Paddock was a “psychopath” himself — a bank robber who escaped federal prison in the late 1960s and landed on the FBI’s most-wanted list, according to reports.
> 
> Paddock’s dad was serial felon Benjamin Hoskins Paddock, according to the Daily Mail and a tweet from NBC.
> 
> Benjamin Paddock had been locked up in 1960 for robbing an Arizona bank, escaped in 1968 and spent nearly three years on the run before the FBI caught up to him in Las Vegas in 1971, at which point he tried to run down an agent with his car, according to archival editions of the Tuscon Daily Citizen.
> 
> “Since he has utilized firearms in previous crimes, has employed violence in attempting to evade arrest and has been diagnosed as being psychopathic, [Benjamin] Paddock should be considered extremely dangerous,” Palmer M. Baken Jr., agent in charge of the Phoenix FBI office, said at the time, according to the Citizen.
> 
> His son killed at least 50 people and injured 400 Sunday night in the worst mass shooting in US history.
Click to expand...


I would think that if the perp were affected by his father's insanity, it would have occurred much earlier in his life, not when he was turning 65.  After all, the perp was a solid citizen with several homes and was (he's room temperature now) and a millionaire.  By all accounts a very successful individual.


----------



## Dale Smith

Old Yeller said:


> Unless it was all "staged" .... we only know what "they" let trickle out.  Not much.
> The Maiden-Marion (and I) are suspicious.   Calling Dale Smith
> 
> 
> edit: this is all too clean?  shoot a bunch of TrumpAholics in the back from 400 yards with houses full of other weapons?  No one knows anything?  Maybe some truth will come out some day?




It reeks of an Operation Gladio type of event. There are too many conflicting accounts like there were multiple shooters and there is clear video of rifle flashes on the 10th floor from three different rooms. They turned on the lights while this was going on making the concert-goers more vulnerable THEN you have exits that were blocked and inaccessible to them to escape.

THEN we are told that this 64 year old man lugged nearly 20 rifles up to the 32nd floor of a posh Vegas Hotel and no one noticed? This is the epitome of the Hegelian Dialectic.....create a crisis, wait for the emotional outcry and then propose a solution to the very problem you caused that fits your agenda. Not even 24 hours after this event, I got an e-mail from Moveon.org asking me to sign a petition banning semi-automatic weapons while begging for a donation.......such bullshit.


----------



## ChrisL

Leo123 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My condolences and sympathies to the family and friends of the victims.    Very sad.  I saw an interview with his brother today, and he was just trying to wrap his head around this whole thing.  I heard that the father of this man was a bank robber and the police had once stated he was "psychotic."  I wonder how much these types of things have to do with genetics, when someone just seems to freak out or snap and do something totally nuts like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more than a snap...it appears he was planning it for a long time.  I'd be looking at his girl friend for more info on him.  She is supposedly in Japan right now.   Also, his brother never mentioned their psychotic father...I find that curious also, in light of the opiate epidemic we have today, I have read a lot about it and it is possible for an opiate addict to disassociate from human feelings.   Lots of questions here....Not many answers....so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, here is a little more info about his father.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/vegas-gunmans-psychopath-dad-landed-on-fbis-most-wanted-list/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The father of Las Vegas madman Stephen Paddock was a “psychopath” himself — a bank robber who escaped federal prison in the late 1960s and landed on the FBI’s most-wanted list, according to reports.
> 
> Paddock’s dad was serial felon Benjamin Hoskins Paddock, according to the Daily Mail and a tweet from NBC.
> 
> Benjamin Paddock had been locked up in 1960 for robbing an Arizona bank, escaped in 1968 and spent nearly three years on the run before the FBI caught up to him in Las Vegas in 1971, at which point he tried to run down an agent with his car, according to archival editions of the Tuscon Daily Citizen.
> 
> “Since he has utilized firearms in previous crimes, has employed violence in attempting to evade arrest and has been diagnosed as being psychopathic, [Benjamin] Paddock should be considered extremely dangerous,” Palmer M. Baken Jr., agent in charge of the Phoenix FBI office, said at the time, according to the Citizen.
> 
> His son killed at least 50 people and injured 400 Sunday night in the worst mass shooting in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think that if the perp were affected by his father's insanity, it would have occurred much earlier in his life, not when he was turning 65.  After all, the perp was a solid citizen with several homes and was (he's room tempera millionaire.  By all accounts a very successful individual.
Click to expand...


You would think but that is the thing with mental illness, it is very unpredictable.


----------



## ChrisL

Leo123 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My condolences and sympathies to the family and friends of the victims.    Very sad.  I saw an interview with his brother today, and he was just trying to wrap his head around this whole thing.  I heard that the father of this man was a bank robber and the police had once stated he was "psychotic."  I wonder how much these types of things have to do with genetics, when someone just seems to freak out or snap and do something totally nuts like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more than a snap...it appears he was planning it for a long time.  I'd be looking at his girl friend for more info on him.  She is supposedly in Japan right now.   Also, his brother never mentioned their psychotic father...I find that curious also, in light of the opiate epidemic we have today, I have read a lot about it and it is possible for an opiate addict to disassociate from human feelings.   Lots of questions here....Not many answers....so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, here is a little more info about his father.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/10/02/vegas-gunmans-psychopath-dad-landed-on-fbis-most-wanted-list/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The father of Las Vegas madman Stephen Paddock was a “psychopath” himself — a bank robber who escaped federal prison in the late 1960s and landed on the FBI’s most-wanted list, according to reports.
> 
> Paddock’s dad was serial felon Benjamin Hoskins Paddock, according to the Daily Mail and a tweet from NBC.
> 
> Benjamin Paddock had been locked up in 1960 for robbing an Arizona bank, escaped in 1968 and spent nearly three years on the run before the FBI caught up to him in Las Vegas in 1971, at which point he tried to run down an agent with his car, according to archival editions of the Tuscon Daily Citizen.
> 
> “Since he has utilized firearms in previous crimes, has employed violence in attempting to evade arrest and has been diagnosed as being psychopathic, [Benjamin] Paddock should be considered extremely dangerous,” Palmer M. Baken Jr., agent in charge of the Phoenix FBI office, said at the time, according to the Citizen.
> 
> His son killed at least 50 people and injured 400 Sunday night in the worst mass shooting in US history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think that if the perp were affected by his father's insanity, it would have occurred much earlier in his life, not when he was turning 65.  After all, the perp was a solid citizen with several homes and was (he's room tempera millionaire.  By all accounts a very successful individual.
Click to expand...


Psychopaths are generally very charming and live functional lives on the outside.  It's on the inside where there is turmoil.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Hutch Starskey said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have been a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is that sarcasm lost on you? You must be a retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sarcasm now only because you jumped the gun and were wrong.
Click to expand...

It's sarcasm now and was sarcasm then because I said it _couldn't_ be a Muslim.


----------



## ChrisL

His brother had stated that there was no history of mental illness, but that doesn't necessarily mean his brother wasn't suffering from some kind of mental illness and the signs were missed by him and others.  That happens quite often.  People will say, "I am so shocked.  I had no idea."  "He seemed like such a nice guy, a good father, a member of the PTA."  Etc.  Is there something inside all of us that could just "snap" one day if the pressures of life become too much to bear?  I don't know, I've beared a whole lot of things and I've never wanted to kill innocent people or really anyone for that matter.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it was all "staged" .... we only know what "they" let trickle out.  Not much.
> The Maiden-Marion (and I) are suspicious.   Calling Dale Smith
> 
> 
> edit: this is all too clean?  shoot a bunch of TrumpAholics in the back from 400 yards with houses full of other weapons?  No one knows anything?  Maybe some truth will come out some day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reeks of an Operation Gladio type of event. There are too many conflicting accounts like there were multiple shooters and there is clear video of rifle flashes on the 10th floor from three different rooms. They turned on the lights while this was going on making the concert-goers more vulnerable THEN you have exits that were blocked and inaccessible to them to escape.
> 
> THEN we are told that this 64 year old man lugged nearly 20 rifles up to the 32nd floor of a posh Vegas Hotel and no one noticed? This is the epitome of the Hegelian Dialectic.....create a crisis, wait for the emotional outcry and then propose a solution to the very problem you caused that fits your agenda. Not even 24 hours after this event, I got an e-mail from Moveon.org asking me to sign a petition banning semi-automatic weapons while begging for a donation.......such bullshit.
Click to expand...

Another hoax, eh, delusional dale?


----------



## OklaSusie

Dale Smith said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it was all "staged" .... we only know what "they" let trickle out.  Not much.
> The Maiden-Marion (and I) are suspicious.   Calling Dale Smith
> 
> 
> edit: this is all too clean?  shoot a bunch of TrumpAholics in the back from 400 yards with houses full of other weapons?  No one knows anything?  Maybe some truth will come out some day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reeks of an Operation Gladio type of event. There are too many conflicting accounts like there were multiple shooters and there is clear video of rifle flashes on the 10th floor from three different rooms. They turned on the lights while this was going on making the concert-goers more vulnerable THEN you have exits that were blocked and inaccessible to them to escape.
> 
> THEN we are told that this 64 year old man lugged nearly 20 rifles up to the 32nd floor of a posh Vegas Hotel and no one noticed? This is the epitome of the Hegelian Dialectic.....create a crisis, wait for the emotional outcry and then propose a solution to the very problem you caused that fits your agenda. Not even 24 hours after this event, I got an e-mail from Moveon.org asking me to sign a petition banning semi-automatic weapons while begging for a donation.......such bullshit.
Click to expand...

You are one sick schizophrenic who needs to get mental health assistance as soon as possible.  

And, do you liars ever make up your minds?  Some tinfoilers are saying 4th floor; you say the 10th.

The bullshit is from you.  

Seriously, dude, check yourself into a mental health facility.  You are one sick person.


----------



## Old Yeller

All we know is shots came out of a Hotel window starting at 10PM or so.  The Cops blew the door open more than 1 hour later and find a dead gambler, initially labeled a "suicide".  Note: audio before they blow the door has no gunshot sounds.

I reserve the right to wonder.........WTH?


----------



## Leo123

> You would think but that is the thing with mental illness, it is very unpredictable.



I think when one has a psychotic father, mental illness in the kids may be indicated.   Our framework for human interaction is largely formed by our family life.  How one treats others, what is acceptable and what is not, etc. is all we really know.  A child could accept psychosis as normal....not knowing or experiencing normal family life.   I haven't heard if he has kids or not but that would be interesting to know considering his advanced age.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it was all "staged" .... we only know what "they" let trickle out.  Not much.
> The Maiden-Marion (and I) are suspicious.   Calling Dale Smith
> 
> 
> edit: this is all too clean?  shoot a bunch of TrumpAholics in the back from 400 yards with houses full of other weapons?  No one knows anything?  Maybe some truth will come out some day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reeks of an Operation Gladio type of event. There are too many conflicting accounts like there were multiple shooters and there is clear video of rifle flashes on the 10th floor from three different rooms. They turned on the lights while this was going on making the concert-goers more vulnerable THEN you have exits that were blocked and inaccessible to them to escape.
> 
> THEN we are told that this 64 year old man lugged nearly 20 rifles up to the 32nd floor of a posh Vegas Hotel and no one noticed? This is the epitome of the Hegelian Dialectic.....create a crisis, wait for the emotional outcry and then propose a solution to the very problem you caused that fits your agenda. Not even 24 hours after this event, I got an e-mail from Moveon.org asking me to sign a petition banning semi-automatic weapons while begging for a donation.......such bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another hoax, eh, delusional dale?
Click to expand...


Not a hoax, fawn..........I simply doubt the official narrative including the story that the alleged shooter had Antifa literature in his hotel room. People did die and from what I have ascertained? They were left like sitting ducks when the lights were turned on. Do YOU buy the official story "lock, stock and barrel" with the attitude of "Move along folks...nothing to see here"?


----------



## Dale Smith

OklaSusie said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it was all "staged" .... we only know what "they" let trickle out.  Not much.
> The Maiden-Marion (and I) are suspicious.   Calling Dale Smith
> 
> 
> edit: this is all too clean?  shoot a bunch of TrumpAholics in the back from 400 yards with houses full of other weapons?  No one knows anything?  Maybe some truth will come out some day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reeks of an Operation Gladio type of event. There are too many conflicting accounts like there were multiple shooters and there is clear video of rifle flashes on the 10th floor from three different rooms. They turned on the lights while this was going on making the concert-goers more vulnerable THEN you have exits that were blocked and inaccessible to them to escape.
> 
> THEN we are told that this 64 year old man lugged nearly 20 rifles up to the 32nd floor of a posh Vegas Hotel and no one noticed? This is the epitome of the Hegelian Dialectic.....create a crisis, wait for the emotional outcry and then propose a solution to the very problem you caused that fits your agenda. Not even 24 hours after this event, I got an e-mail from Moveon.org asking me to sign a petition banning semi-automatic weapons while begging for a donation.......such bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one sick schizophrenic who needs to get mental health assistance as soon as possible.
> 
> And, do you liars ever make up your minds?  Some tinfoilers are saying 4th floor; you say the 10th.
> 
> The bullshit is from you.
> 
> Seriously, dude, check yourself into a mental health facility.  You are one sick person.
Click to expand...


I am simply making a guess on what floors they were on based on visual evidence...what I do know is that the flashes from the guns wasn't coming from the 32nd floor. Debate me on content and seek honest discussion instead of making flaming comments. I am more than willing to have an honest dialogue...what about you?


----------



## Dale Smith

Old Yeller said:


> All we know is shots came out of a Hotel window starting at 10PM or so.  The Cops blew the door open more than 1 hour later and find a dead gambler, initially labeled a "suicide".  Note: audio before they blow the door has no gunshot sounds.
> 
> I reserve the right to wonder.........WTH?



You see what the deal is? We are not suppose to ever question anything and simply accept the official narrative as God given truth....you know, like the Gulf of Tonkin incident that has been declassified and now know that it never happened 50 years after the fact....tooo bad for the 60,000 soldiers that died.....tis only a mistake.


----------



## DarkFury

Dale Smith said:


> OklaSusie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it was all "staged" .... we only know what "they" let trickle out.  Not much.
> The Maiden-Marion (and I) are suspicious.   Calling Dale Smith
> 
> 
> edit: this is all too clean?  shoot a bunch of TrumpAholics in the back from 400 yards with houses full of other weapons?  No one knows anything?  Maybe some truth will come out some day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reeks of an Operation Gladio type of event. There are too many conflicting accounts like there were multiple shooters and there is clear video of rifle flashes on the 10th floor from three different rooms. They turned on the lights while this was going on making the concert-goers more vulnerable THEN you have exits that were blocked and inaccessible to them to escape.
> 
> THEN we are told that this 64 year old man lugged nearly 20 rifles up to the 32nd floor of a posh Vegas Hotel and no one noticed? This is the epitome of the Hegelian Dialectic.....create a crisis, wait for the emotional outcry and then propose a solution to the very problem you caused that fits your agenda. Not even 24 hours after this event, I got an e-mail from Moveon.org asking me to sign a petition banning semi-automatic weapons while begging for a donation.......such bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one sick schizophrenic who needs to get mental health assistance as soon as possible.
> 
> And, do you liars ever make up your minds?  Some tinfoilers are saying 4th floor; you say the 10th.
> 
> The bullshit is from you.
> 
> Seriously, dude, check yourself into a mental health facility.  You are one sick person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am simply making a guess on what floors they were on based on visual evidence...what I do know is that the flashes from the guns wasn't coming from the 32nd floor. Debate me on content and seek honest discussion instead of making flaming comments. I am more than willing to have an honest dialogue...what about you?
Click to expand...

*Here is a few of the story parts that are bothering me.
1. He picked a snipers paradise. 4000 people crowded into an area not much over 2 acres. Great shooting Lane with a fantastic shooting alley.  That would suggest trained.
2. No military background as using multiple calibers is a non trained mistake.  But someone taught him because he knew the shooting lanes.*


----------



## Dale Smith

DarkFury said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OklaSusie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it was all "staged" .... we only know what "they" let trickle out.  Not much.
> The Maiden-Marion (and I) are suspicious.   Calling Dale Smith
> 
> 
> edit: this is all too clean?  shoot a bunch of TrumpAholics in the back from 400 yards with houses full of other weapons?  No one knows anything?  Maybe some truth will come out some day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reeks of an Operation Gladio type of event. There are too many conflicting accounts like there were multiple shooters and there is clear video of rifle flashes on the 10th floor from three different rooms. They turned on the lights while this was going on making the concert-goers more vulnerable THEN you have exits that were blocked and inaccessible to them to escape.
> 
> THEN we are told that this 64 year old man lugged nearly 20 rifles up to the 32nd floor of a posh Vegas Hotel and no one noticed? This is the epitome of the Hegelian Dialectic.....create a crisis, wait for the emotional outcry and then propose a solution to the very problem you caused that fits your agenda. Not even 24 hours after this event, I got an e-mail from Moveon.org asking me to sign a petition banning semi-automatic weapons while begging for a donation.......such bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one sick schizophrenic who needs to get mental health assistance as soon as possible.
> 
> And, do you liars ever make up your minds?  Some tinfoilers are saying 4th floor; you say the 10th.
> 
> The bullshit is from you.
> 
> Seriously, dude, check yourself into a mental health facility.  You are one sick person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am simply making a guess on what floors they were on based on visual evidence...what I do know is that the flashes from the guns wasn't coming from the 32nd floor. Debate me on content and seek honest discussion instead of making flaming comments. I am more than willing to have an honest dialogue...what about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Here is a few of the story parts that are bothering me.
> 1. He picked a snipers paradise. 4000 people crowded into an area not much over 2 acres. Great shooting Lane with a fantastic shooting alley.  That would suggest trained.
> 2. No military background as using multiple calibers is a non trained mistake.  But someone taught him because he knew the shooting lanes.*
Click to expand...



What pisses me off is that some people absolutely soil themselves with indignant outrage if you DARE question the official narrative even if there are enough holes in the official story to drive a tank through. The sheeple want those of us with critical thinking skills to STFU and never question.........fuck that shit.


----------



## Dale Smith

Fast forward to the 4minute and 50 second mark....


----------



## DarkFury

Dale Smith said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OklaSusie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it was all "staged" .... we only know what "they" let trickle out.  Not much.
> The Maiden-Marion (and I) are suspicious.   Calling Dale Smith
> 
> 
> edit: this is all too clean?  shoot a bunch of TrumpAholics in the back from 400 yards with houses full of other weapons?  No one knows anything?  Maybe some truth will come out some day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reeks of an Operation Gladio type of event. There are too many conflicting accounts like there were multiple shooters and there is clear video of rifle flashes on the 10th floor from three different rooms. They turned on the lights while this was going on making the concert-goers more vulnerable THEN you have exits that were blocked and inaccessible to them to escape.
> 
> THEN we are told that this 64 year old man lugged nearly 20 rifles up to the 32nd floor of a posh Vegas Hotel and no one noticed? This is the epitome of the Hegelian Dialectic.....create a crisis, wait for the emotional outcry and then propose a solution to the very problem you caused that fits your agenda. Not even 24 hours after this event, I got an e-mail from Moveon.org asking me to sign a petition banning semi-automatic weapons while begging for a donation.......such bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one sick schizophrenic who needs to get mental health assistance as soon as possible.
> 
> And, do you liars ever make up your minds?  Some tinfoilers are saying 4th floor; you say the 10th.
> 
> The bullshit is from you.
> 
> Seriously, dude, check yourself into a mental health facility.  You are one sick person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am simply making a guess on what floors they were on based on visual evidence...what I do know is that the flashes from the guns wasn't coming from the 32nd floor. Debate me on content and seek honest discussion instead of making flaming comments. I am more than willing to have an honest dialogue...what about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Here is a few of the story parts that are bothering me.
> 1. He picked a snipers paradise. 4000 people crowded into an area not much over 2 acres. Great shooting Lane with a fantastic shooting alley.  That would suggest trained.
> 2. No military background as using multiple calibers is a non trained mistake.  But someone taught him because he knew the shooting lanes.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What pisses me off is that some people absolutely soil themselves with indignant outrage if you DARE question the official narrative even if there are enough holes in the official story to drive a tank through. The sheeple want those of us with critical thinking skills to STFU and never question.........fuck that shit.
Click to expand...

*The sheeppe need to understand this was no tree stand deer hunter although it might have been a hobby. Another thing we KNOW is some of those rifles had been altered. Who taught him to grind the shear pin to make those rifles full auto? I want to see his shop his garage and his tool box. Someone HAD to have the skills.if you can't show me a solid toolbox and a Dremil I'm out.certain specific skills were needed in setting up the shot and others for setting up the equipment. 

What did he learn from who folks?*


----------



## Marion Morrison

No new info? This is looking like a setup to me.

A coordinated team effort setup.


----------



## DarkFury

Marion Morrison said:


> No new info? This is looking like a setup to me.
> 
> A coordinated team effort setup.


*You ever do any basic gun smithing? Install new springs on a semi? Ever re-grind a rotating assembly?
That's some pretty precise work. Got any calipers in his tool box? How about grinding wheels? *


----------



## Marion Morrison

DarkFury said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> No new info? This is looking like a setup to me.
> 
> A coordinated team effort setup.
> 
> 
> 
> *You ever do any basic gun smithing? Install new springs on a semi? Ever re-grind a rotating assembly?
> That's some pretty precise work. Got any calipers in his tool box? How about grinding wheels? *
Click to expand...


Me? No. I know they better not use this to try to restrict guns any more than they already are.


----------



## gipper

Dale Smith said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OklaSusie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it was all "staged" .... we only know what "they" let trickle out.  Not much.
> The Maiden-Marion (and I) are suspicious.   Calling Dale Smith
> 
> 
> edit: this is all too clean?  shoot a bunch of TrumpAholics in the back from 400 yards with houses full of other weapons?  No one knows anything?  Maybe some truth will come out some day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reeks of an Operation Gladio type of event. There are too many conflicting accounts like there were multiple shooters and there is clear video of rifle flashes on the 10th floor from three different rooms. They turned on the lights while this was going on making the concert-goers more vulnerable THEN you have exits that were blocked and inaccessible to them to escape.
> 
> THEN we are told that this 64 year old man lugged nearly 20 rifles up to the 32nd floor of a posh Vegas Hotel and no one noticed? This is the epitome of the Hegelian Dialectic.....create a crisis, wait for the emotional outcry and then propose a solution to the very problem you caused that fits your agenda. Not even 24 hours after this event, I got an e-mail from Moveon.org asking me to sign a petition banning semi-automatic weapons while begging for a donation.......such bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one sick schizophrenic who needs to get mental health assistance as soon as possible.
> 
> And, do you liars ever make up your minds?  Some tinfoilers are saying 4th floor; you say the 10th.
> 
> The bullshit is from you.
> 
> Seriously, dude, check yourself into a mental health facility.  You are one sick person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am simply making a guess on what floors they were on based on visual evidence...what I do know is that the flashes from the guns wasn't coming from the 32nd floor. Debate me on content and seek honest discussion instead of making flaming comments. I am more than willing to have an honest dialogue...what about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Here is a few of the story parts that are bothering me.
> 1. He picked a snipers paradise. 4000 people crowded into an area not much over 2 acres. Great shooting Lane with a fantastic shooting alley.  That would suggest trained.
> 2. No military background as using multiple calibers is a non trained mistake.  But someone taught him because he knew the shooting lanes.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What pisses me off is that some people absolutely soil themselves with indignant outrage if you DARE question the official narrative even if there are enough holes in the official story to drive a tank through. The sheeple want those of us with critical thinking skills to STFU and never question.........fuck that shit.
Click to expand...

Clearly the central government has been lying to us for decades, on all sorts of things.  Is it so hard to believe they would lie about this incident?  Yet so many Americans can't accept anyone who questions the official story.  

We know the central government would love to confiscate guns from law abiding citizens.  So, they have a vested interest in making that happen...and we know they are capable of doing the most heinous actions to accomplish their goal, based on their historical actions.

Hell...just a few years ago they bought guns and gave them to the drug cartels, in a covert effort to impose more gun control.  Funny...I don't recall an independent counsel investing that nefarious act or even anyone being charged, let alone fired.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Brain357 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you love your cousin, Marion.  I didn't mean any disrespect to him.  I don't think ANYONE has a right to those weapons as a civilian.  I'm sure he's a peach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  I think ANYONE who is competent and properly vetted SHOULD have the right to those weapons.
> The US Constitution agrees with me.
> 
> See how valuable opinions are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is as valuable as any other, including the Supreme Court Justices whose opinions enshrined our current gun rights.  There is another school of thought there, as well.
> I know my opinion and a dollar will get me a cup of coffee at McDonalds, but I have as much a right to it as some old lawyer in a robe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see often why people shouldn't have mass killing weapons.
Click to expand...

My Truck with a plow on the front is a "mass killing weapon" if I want it to be


----------



## Skull Pilot

Brain357 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only one thing is not fitting the narrative of the left and it is confusing them. It is also disappointing many of these losers in the media.
> 
> So far we have not seen any minority victim. White on white crime....is not what they REALLY WANT.
> 
> This will do, but the white on white crime is a little confusing and disappointing to many of them.
> 
> Don't doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably lots of dead pro gun people.  Sad.  Few will learn from it.
Click to expand...

Maybe we know that a gun is not responsible for this but rather the person pulling the trigger


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, but you don't need to have your fingerprints on file with the authorities either.  You do for a CCW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. Are you suggesting background checks for car registration?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is you don't have a right to drive a car on public property where you do have the right to own firearms
> 
> there is a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that done?
Click to expand...


How do you think?

Or are more regulations that won't be enforced the answer?

The answer is to remove people who commit crimes with guns from society for a long time.

Possession of an illegal gun:  20 years no parole
Commit any crime while in possession of any firearm : 25 years no parole
Shoot anyone during the commission of a crime:  30 years no parole
Kill anyone other than in self defense :  Life no parole


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, Hillary is getting her behind slammed for her stupid premature comments on gun control.
> 
> The witch can't get ANYTHING right.
> 
> Luvin it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are bad
> 
> We found that out last night
Click to expand...

And are already highly restricted


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, Hillary is getting her behind slammed for her stupid premature comments on gun control.
> 
> The witch can't get ANYTHING right.
> 
> Luvin it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are bad
> 
> We found that out last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And are already highly restricted
Click to expand...


Evidently not

Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range

Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

gipper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OklaSusie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> It reeks of an Operation Gladio type of event. There are too many conflicting accounts like there were multiple shooters and there is clear video of rifle flashes on the 10th floor from three different rooms. They turned on the lights while this was going on making the concert-goers more vulnerable THEN you have exits that were blocked and inaccessible to them to escape.
> 
> THEN we are told that this 64 year old man lugged nearly 20 rifles up to the 32nd floor of a posh Vegas Hotel and no one noticed? This is the epitome of the Hegelian Dialectic.....create a crisis, wait for the emotional outcry and then propose a solution to the very problem you caused that fits your agenda. Not even 24 hours after this event, I got an e-mail from Moveon.org asking me to sign a petition banning semi-automatic weapons while begging for a donation.......such bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> You are one sick schizophrenic who needs to get mental health assistance as soon as possible.
> 
> And, do you liars ever make up your minds?  Some tinfoilers are saying 4th floor; you say the 10th.
> 
> The bullshit is from you.
> 
> Seriously, dude, check yourself into a mental health facility.  You are one sick person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am simply making a guess on what floors they were on based on visual evidence...what I do know is that the flashes from the guns wasn't coming from the 32nd floor. Debate me on content and seek honest discussion instead of making flaming comments. I am more than willing to have an honest dialogue...what about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Here is a few of the story parts that are bothering me.
> 1. He picked a snipers paradise. 4000 people crowded into an area not much over 2 acres. Great shooting Lane with a fantastic shooting alley.  That would suggest trained.
> 2. No military background as using multiple calibers is a non trained mistake.  But someone taught him because he knew the shooting lanes.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What pisses me off is that some people absolutely soil themselves with indignant outrage if you DARE question the official narrative even if there are enough holes in the official story to drive a tank through. The sheeple want those of us with critical thinking skills to STFU and never question.........fuck that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly the central government has been lying to us for decades, on all sorts of things.  Is it so hard to believe they would lie about this incident?  Yet so many Americans can't accept anyone who questions the official story.
> 
> We know the central government would love to confiscate guns from law abiding citizens.  So, they have a vested interest in making that happen...and we know they are capable of doing the most heinous actions to accomplish their goal, based on their historical actions.
> 
> Hell...just a few years ago they bought guns and gave them to the drug cartels, in a covert effort to impose more gun control.  Funny...I don't recall an independent counsel investing that nefarious act or even anyone being charged, let alone fired.
Click to expand...

How 4chan and a pro-Trump outlet pushed a hoax about the Las Vegas shooting

..........................
Washington Post: “Russian operatives set up an array of misleading Web sites and social media pages* to identify American voters susceptible to propaganda*,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*then used a powerful Facebook tool to repeatedly send them messages designed to influence their political behavior, say people familiar with the investigation into foreign meddling in the U.S. election.*


----------



## rightwinger

So...who is to blame for the tragedy?

Of course a crazed gunman is to blame

But the blame also goes to our gutless Congress. A Congress that tragedy after tragedy has held meaningless "moments of silence" for the victims and then does nothing about it. A Congress that has had bills in front of it for decades to ban assault rifles, high capacity magazines and devices to increase the firing rate of semiautomatic rifles.

But no, our Congress dutifully complies to the NRAs demands. No restrictions on high capacity weapons, no background checks, no measures to keep guns out of the hands of crazies


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, Hillary is getting her behind slammed for her stupid premature comments on gun control.
> 
> The witch can't get ANYTHING right.
> 
> Luvin it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are bad
> 
> We found that out last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
> The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range
> 
> Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?
Click to expand...


Supposedly?

Let me know when you know the facts.

The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it was all "staged" .... we only know what "they" let trickle out.  Not much.
> The Maiden-Marion (and I) are suspicious.   Calling Dale Smith
> 
> 
> edit: this is all too clean?  shoot a bunch of TrumpAholics in the back from 400 yards with houses full of other weapons?  No one knows anything?  Maybe some truth will come out some day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reeks of an Operation Gladio type of event. There are too many conflicting accounts like there were multiple shooters and there is clear video of rifle flashes on the 10th floor from three different rooms. They turned on the lights while this was going on making the concert-goers more vulnerable THEN you have exits that were blocked and inaccessible to them to escape.
> 
> THEN we are told that this 64 year old man lugged nearly 20 rifles up to the 32nd floor of a posh Vegas Hotel and no one noticed? This is the epitome of the Hegelian Dialectic.....create a crisis, wait for the emotional outcry and then propose a solution to the very problem you caused that fits your agenda. Not even 24 hours after this event, I got an e-mail from Moveon.org asking me to sign a petition banning semi-automatic weapons while begging for a donation.......such bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another hoax, eh, delusional dale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a hoax, fawn..........I simply doubt the official narrative including the story that the alleged shooter had Antifa literature in his hotel room. People did die and from what I have ascertained? They were left like sitting ducks when the lights were turned on. Do YOU buy the official story "lock, stock and barrel" with the attitude of "Move along folks...nothing to see here"?
Click to expand...

There is no official story yet, dumbfuck.


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> So...who is to blame for the tragedy?
> 
> Of course a crazed gunman is to blame
> 
> But the blame also goes to our gutless Congress. A Congress that tragedy after tragedy has held meaningless "moments of silence" for the victims and then does nothing about it. A Congress that has had bills in front of it for decades to ban assault rifles, high capacity magazines and devices to increase the firing rate of semiautomatic rifles.
> 
> But no, our Congress dutifully complies to the NRAs demands. No restrictions on high capacity weapons, no background checks, no measures to keep guns out of the hands of crazies



We do not enforce the laws we have maybe we should try that first


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...who is to blame for the tragedy?
> 
> Of course a crazed gunman is to blame
> 
> But the blame also goes to our gutless Congress. A Congress that tragedy after tragedy has held meaningless "moments of silence" for the victims and then does nothing about it. A Congress that has had bills in front of it for decades to ban assault rifles, high capacity magazines and devices to increase the firing rate of semiautomatic rifles.
> 
> But no, our Congress dutifully complies to the NRAs demands. No restrictions on high capacity weapons, no background checks, no measures to keep guns out of the hands of crazies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do not enforce the laws we have maybe we should try that first
Click to expand...

Hell we don't enforce  the laws that prevents people coming into this country illegally.  Why should some liberal nutjob follow the law when it comes to killing young kids with guns?  Why should we even have laws, if the liberals wont follow them.


----------



## gipper

TyroneSlothrop said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OklaSusie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one sick schizophrenic who needs to get mental health assistance as soon as possible.
> 
> And, do you liars ever make up your minds?  Some tinfoilers are saying 4th floor; you say the 10th.
> 
> The bullshit is from you.
> 
> Seriously, dude, check yourself into a mental health facility.  You are one sick person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am simply making a guess on what floors they were on based on visual evidence...what I do know is that the flashes from the guns wasn't coming from the 32nd floor. Debate me on content and seek honest discussion instead of making flaming comments. I am more than willing to have an honest dialogue...what about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Here is a few of the story parts that are bothering me.
> 1. He picked a snipers paradise. 4000 people crowded into an area not much over 2 acres. Great shooting Lane with a fantastic shooting alley.  That would suggest trained.
> 2. No military background as using multiple calibers is a non trained mistake.  But someone taught him because he knew the shooting lanes.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What pisses me off is that some people absolutely soil themselves with indignant outrage if you DARE question the official narrative even if there are enough holes in the official story to drive a tank through. The sheeple want those of us with critical thinking skills to STFU and never question.........fuck that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly the central government has been lying to us for decades, on all sorts of things.  Is it so hard to believe they would lie about this incident?  Yet so many Americans can't accept anyone who questions the official story.
> 
> We know the central government would love to confiscate guns from law abiding citizens.  So, they have a vested interest in making that happen...and we know they are capable of doing the most heinous actions to accomplish their goal, based on their historical actions.
> 
> Hell...just a few years ago they bought guns and gave them to the drug cartels, in a covert effort to impose more gun control.  Funny...I don't recall an independent counsel investing that nefarious act or even anyone being charged, let alone fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How 4chan and a pro-Trump outlet pushed a hoax about the Las Vegas shooting
> 
> ..........................
> Washington Post: “Russian operatives set up an array of misleading Web sites and social media pages* to identify American voters susceptible to propaganda*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *then used a powerful Facebook tool to repeatedly send them messages designed to influence their political behavior, say people familiar with the investigation into foreign meddling in the U.S. election.*
Click to expand...

The MSM, where you get your news, does this every day, but you are blind to it.


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, Hillary is getting her behind slammed for her stupid premature comments on gun control.
> 
> The witch can't get ANYTHING right.
> 
> Luvin it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are bad
> 
> We found that out last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
> The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range
> 
> Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
Click to expand...


Evidently not





I can buy it on the internet right now


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, Hillary is getting her behind slammed for her stupid premature comments on gun control.
> 
> The witch can't get ANYTHING right.
> 
> Luvin it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are bad
> 
> We found that out last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
> The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range
> 
> Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> View attachment 152513
> 
> I can buy it on the internet right now
Click to expand...


That is an external device not a modification to the firing mechanism


----------



## Marion Morrison

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, Hillary is getting her behind slammed for her stupid premature comments on gun control.
> 
> The witch can't get ANYTHING right.
> 
> Luvin it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are bad
> 
> We found that out last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
> The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range
> 
> Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> View attachment 152513
> 
> I can buy it on the internet right now
Click to expand...


They haven't said what types of weapons he used yet. Stop your drooling.


----------



## Faun

Marion Morrison said:


> I think they're leftists!
> 
> Geary is a fan of the The Rachel Maddow Show and liked several pages on Facebook including Thank You Obama, Anti-Trump Army, Progressive Day, Organizing for Action, Not My President, Proud to Be A Democrat, Fight Trump, Boycott All Things Trump, and Impeach Trump.[6]
> 
> *Las Vegas Shooting*
> Geary allegedly was with Marilou who was named a suspect in the Mandalay Bay Resort Shooting October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Geary Danley


How does it feel to be a moron who falls for fake news?



That story came from fake news outlet, thegatewaypundit, who has since deleted the page and made no retraction.

Here’s what the page looks like now...

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...maddow-moveon-org-associated-anti-trump-army/

Here’s what fake news looks like...

Las Vegas Shooter Reportedly a Democrat Who Liked Rachel Maddow, MoveOn.org and Associated with Anti-Trump Army


----------



## Marion Morrison

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're leftists!
> 
> Geary is a fan of the The Rachel Maddow Show and liked several pages on Facebook including Thank You Obama, Anti-Trump Army, Progressive Day, Organizing for Action, Not My President, Proud to Be A Democrat, Fight Trump, Boycott All Things Trump, and Impeach Trump.[6]
> 
> *Las Vegas Shooting*
> Geary allegedly was with Marilou who was named a suspect in the Mandalay Bay Resort Shooting October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Geary Danley
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be a moron who falls for fake news?
> 
> 
> 
> That story came from fake news outlet, thegatewaypundit, who has since deleted the page and made no retraction.
> 
> Here’s what the page looks like now...
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...maddow-moveon-org-associated-anti-trump-army/
> 
> Here’s what fake news looks like...
> 
> Las Vegas Shooter Reportedly a Democrat Who Liked Rachel Maddow, MoveOn.org and Associated with Anti-Trump Army
Click to expand...


She did marry that guy. It looks like a citizenship marriage to me.


----------



## OldLady

Gracie said:


> One witness at the concert told DailyMail.com that a woman had entered the crowd with a male companion and screamed 'They're all around... You're all going to f***ing die today' just 45 minutes before the gunfire broke out.
> 
> The woman was described as being Hispanic and in her 50s; she and the man were escorted out of the venue by security.
> 
> Witness Breanna Hendricks, who was in Vegas celebrating her 21st birthday, said: 'There was a lady who came running up behind us in the concert and she started to play with people's hair acting crazy and she told us that we're all going to f***ing die.
> 
> 'She said they're all around us and we were going to die,' continued Hendricks, whose mom Shawn Hendricks also witnessed the startling altercation.
> 
> 'She was Hispanic, probably about 5ft 5, brown hair. It felt like she had knowledge of what was about to happen, her and her boyfriend who was also Hispanic.
> 
> 'The woman was saying her boyfriend couldn't breathe so they could get through the crowd.
> 
> 'It seemed she was telling us to either warn us or she was part of it and she was telling us because she knew we were going to die, it was so scary.'
> 
> It's not clear whether what she witnessed is related to the shooting or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Las Vegas shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino hotel | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


Sounds like she was tripping.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're leftists!
> 
> Geary is a fan of the The Rachel Maddow Show and liked several pages on Facebook including Thank You Obama, Anti-Trump Army, Progressive Day, Organizing for Action, Not My President, Proud to Be A Democrat, Fight Trump, Boycott All Things Trump, and Impeach Trump.[6]
> 
> *Las Vegas Shooting*
> Geary allegedly was with Marilou who was named a suspect in the Mandalay Bay Resort Shooting October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Geary Danley
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be a moron who falls for fake news?
> 
> 
> 
> That story came from fake news outlet, thegatewaypundit, who has since deleted the page and made no retraction.
> 
> Here’s what the page looks like now...
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...maddow-moveon-org-associated-anti-trump-army/
> 
> Here’s what fake news looks like...
> 
> Las Vegas Shooter Reportedly a Democrat Who Liked Rachel Maddow, MoveOn.org and Associated with Anti-Trump Army
Click to expand...




> How does it feel to be a moron who falls for fake news?


 yes , please tell US faun.


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16 were found in the hotel, anywhere from a caliber 308 to 223.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, he was there since last Thursday, right?
> 
> How did all that get up in there without housekeeping or hotel security noticing something?
> A: He had accomplices. This was no random event.
> 
> Stephen Paddock may have even been a total patsy.
Click to expand...

They've reviewed all the hotel footage by now and if there were others involved in bringing those ten large suitcases full of guns to his room, they would not be calling this a lone wolf incident.  Now, I'm no millionaire gambler, but ten large suitcases for one guy?  I suppose housekeeping sees a lot of stuff wierder than that, though.


----------



## OldLady

Leo123 said:


> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.
Click to expand...

Modified with a bump stock


----------



## Faun

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're leftists!
> 
> Geary is a fan of the The Rachel Maddow Show and liked several pages on Facebook including Thank You Obama, Anti-Trump Army, Progressive Day, Organizing for Action, Not My President, Proud to Be A Democrat, Fight Trump, Boycott All Things Trump, and Impeach Trump.[6]
> 
> *Las Vegas Shooting*
> Geary allegedly was with Marilou who was named a suspect in the Mandalay Bay Resort Shooting October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Geary Danley
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be a moron who falls for fake news?
> 
> 
> 
> That story came from fake news outlet, thegatewaypundit, who has since deleted the page and made no retraction.
> 
> Here’s what the page looks like now...
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...maddow-moveon-org-associated-anti-trump-army/
> 
> Here’s what fake news looks like...
> 
> Las Vegas Shooter Reportedly a Democrat Who Liked Rachel Maddow, MoveOn.org and Associated with Anti-Trump Army
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She did marry that guy. It looks like a citizenship marriage to me.
Click to expand...

He wasn’t the shooter, ya dumbfuck. Paddock was.

 That’s why fake news outlet, thegatewaypundit, deleted that story. And because they have no credibility whatsoever, they didn’t even offer a retraction, which is what real news does when they make a mistake. But, sadly for thegatewaypundit, nothing disappears entirely from the Internet, and the way back archive recorded their bullshit story.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Modified with a bump stock
Click to expand...


There's nothing that states officially that he used a bump-fire stock.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're leftists!
> 
> Geary is a fan of the The Rachel Maddow Show and liked several pages on Facebook including Thank You Obama, Anti-Trump Army, Progressive Day, Organizing for Action, Not My President, Proud to Be A Democrat, Fight Trump, Boycott All Things Trump, and Impeach Trump.[6]
> 
> *Las Vegas Shooting*
> Geary allegedly was with Marilou who was named a suspect in the Mandalay Bay Resort Shooting October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Geary Danley
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be a moron who falls for fake news?
> 
> 
> 
> That story came from fake news outlet, thegatewaypundit, who has since deleted the page and made no retraction.
> 
> Here’s what the page looks like now...
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...maddow-moveon-org-associated-anti-trump-army/
> 
> Here’s what fake news looks like...
> 
> Las Vegas Shooter Reportedly a Democrat Who Liked Rachel Maddow, MoveOn.org and Associated with Anti-Trump Army
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She did marry that guy. It looks like a citizenship marriage to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn’t the shooter, ya dumbfuck. Paddock was.
> 
> That’s why fake news outlet, thegatewaypundit, deleted that story. And because they have no credibility whatsoever, they didn’t even offer a retraction, which is what real news does when they make a mistake. But, sadly for thegatewaypundit, nothing disappears entirely from the Internet, and the way back archive recorded their bullshit story.
Click to expand...


Did I assert he was the shooter?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*  Alex Jones: Las Vegas massacre “has the hallmarks of being scripted by deep state Democrats and their Islamic allies”  *


----------



## OldLady

WillHaftawaite said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you have the money, and get thru the red tape, you too can own one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's kinda my point....What good does regulation do?  Seems the only person with a fully auto weapon was the perp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sure we'll find out in a day or so how he acquired it.
> 
> Considering his background, I'm not betting on legally
Click to expand...

Bump stocks are legal.


----------



## OldLady

MarkDuffy said:


> MSNBC live ~ He arrived at hotel with TEN  suitcases


My guess is he brought them in a few at a time.


----------



## OldLady

beagle9 said:


> Hmmm, they say he was a millionaire ?? Just gambled and nothing else much ??  This cats total profile will interesting to learn indeed. The age part may suggest he was heavily on the net, and that might be where the indoctrination started.


That possibility has crossed my mind as well.


----------



## OldLady

numan said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Paddock had a motive, but what was it?
> 1) angry Sanders supporter
> 2) angry Hillary supporter
> 3) violent Antifa fanatic
> 4) ISIS stooge
> 5) hated country music
> 6) disgruntled gambler
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit, one of the first things I thought of was that he hated country music --- but then, so do I.
> .
Click to expand...

I don't know how true it is, but I heard on one station that he was actually attending the festival, that he was a country music fan.


----------



## rightwinger

Marion Morrison said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are bad
> 
> We found that out last night
> 
> 
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
> The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range
> 
> Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> View attachment 152513
> 
> I can buy it on the internet right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They haven't said what types of weapons he used yet. Stop your drooling.
Click to expand...


Legally obtainable weapons that can be modified to shoot at 400-800 rpm
We heard the rate of fire and saw the death and destruction it brought

Why do private citizens need that level of firepower?


----------



## OldLady

paperview said:


> Sources say Paddock was a guest at the hotel and used the employee ID card of a woman who sources referred to as his wife. *That woman, Marilou Danley, lived with Paddock and sources say her ID was used by him to go in and out of restricted doors at the Mandalay Bay hotel. Danley is an employee of the hotel*.
> 
> I-Team: Vegas Shooter Used Employee ID, Spent Thousands Gambling Over Last Few Days


Ah hah!  Now we're getting somewhere.  What are the chances she'll be staying in Tokyo for some time?


----------



## OldLady

MarkDuffy said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sources say Paddock was a guest at the hotel and used the employee ID card of a woman who sources referred to as his wife. *That woman, Marilou Danley, lived with Paddock and sources say her ID was used by him to go in and out of restricted doors at the Mandalay Bay hotel. Danley is an employee of the hotel*.
> 
> I-Team: Vegas Shooter Used Employee ID, Spent Thousands Gambling Over Last Few Days
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm
> 
> Ms. Danley worked as hostess at the Atlantis Casino in Reno, Nev. from 2010 to 2013, according to her LinkedIn Account. On Monday, the casino confirmed Ms. Danley’s employment and said that she left the company several years ago.
> 
> Her LinkedIn account said that she worked as a “high limit hostess,” attending to members of a loyalty club called Club Paradise who spent large quantities of money and received discounted hotel rooms, meals and other amenities, according to the casino’s website.
> 
> Stephen Paddock, Las Vegas Suspect, Was a Gambler Who Drew Little Attention
> 
> Looks like she really gets around
Click to expand...

So was she a former Atlantis employee or a current Mandalay Bay employee?


----------



## OldLady

MarkDuffy said:


> There's like TOO MUCH evidence against a guy with zero motive.


Okay.  The fertilizer in his car might have been to fertilize something.  What other uses does tannerite have?


----------



## TNHarley

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
> The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range
> 
> Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> View attachment 152513
> 
> I can buy it on the internet right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They haven't said what types of weapons he used yet. Stop your drooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legally obtainable weapons that can be modified to shoot at 400-800 rpm
> We heard the rate of fire and saw the death and destruction it brought
> 
> Why do private citizens need that level of firepower?
Click to expand...

Why wouldnt they?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *  Alex Jones: Las Vegas massacre “has the hallmarks of being scripted by deep state Democrats and their Islamic allies”  *


all those figures still don't come close to the 300,000 deaths of children at the planned parenthood facilities.  Why aren't you as caring for the innocent, who don't ever get a chance at life?


----------



## Faun

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're leftists!
> 
> Geary is a fan of the The Rachel Maddow Show and liked several pages on Facebook including Thank You Obama, Anti-Trump Army, Progressive Day, Organizing for Action, Not My President, Proud to Be A Democrat, Fight Trump, Boycott All Things Trump, and Impeach Trump.[6]
> 
> *Las Vegas Shooting*
> Geary allegedly was with Marilou who was named a suspect in the Mandalay Bay Resort Shooting October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Geary Danley
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be a moron who falls for fake news?
> 
> 
> 
> That story came from fake news outlet, thegatewaypundit, who has since deleted the page and made no retraction.
> 
> Here’s what the page looks like now...
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...maddow-moveon-org-associated-anti-trump-army/
> 
> Here’s what fake news looks like...
> 
> Las Vegas Shooter Reportedly a Democrat Who Liked Rachel Maddow, MoveOn.org and Associated with Anti-Trump Army
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She did marry that guy. It looks like a citizenship marriage to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn’t the shooter, ya dumbfuck. Paddock was.
> 
> That’s why fake news outlet, thegatewaypundit, deleted that story. And because they have no credibility whatsoever, they didn’t even offer a retraction, which is what real news does when they make a mistake. But, sadly for thegatewaypundit, nothing disappears entirely from the Internet, and the way back archive recorded their bullshit story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I assert he was the shooter?
Click to expand...

you don’t know what you post, do ya, rightard? You tried to tie him into this to blame the left by connecting him to Marilou Danley, who was also not part of this.


Marion Morrison said:


> I think they're leftists!
> 
> Geary is a fan of the The Rachel Maddow Show and liked several pages on Facebook including Thank You Obama, Anti-Trump Army, Progressive Day, Organizing for Action, Not My President, Proud to Be A Democrat, Fight Trump, Boycott All Things Trump, and Impeach Trump.[6]
> 
> *Las Vegas Shooting*
> Geary allegedly was with Marilou who was named a suspect in the Mandalay Bay Resort Shooting October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Geary Danley


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

andaronjim said:


> all those figures still don't come close to the 300,000 deaths of children at the planned parenthood facilities.  Why aren't you as caring for the innocent, who don't ever get a chance at life?




That is called "Changing the Subject in Mid stream"....by the way nice fake quote you are sporting there for George Carlin...hoax


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

andaronjim said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *  Alex Jones: Las Vegas massacre “has the hallmarks of being scripted by deep state Democrats and their Islamic allies”  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all those figures still don't come close to the 300,000 deaths of children at the planned parenthood facilities.  Why aren't you as caring for the innocent, who don't ever get a chance at life?
Click to expand...

Didn't appreciate that Tyrone, how I can point out your hypocritical ways?  It is all about the agenda to get rid of guns, not stop the slaughter of innocents, which all you libfucks condone....


----------



## bodecea

andaronjim said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *  Alex Jones: Las Vegas massacre “has the hallmarks of being scripted by deep state Democrats and their Islamic allies”  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all those figures still don't come close to the 300,000 deaths of children at the planned parenthood facilities.  Why aren't you as caring for the innocent, who don't ever get a chance at life?
Click to expand...

Damn it all those women being FORCED to go to Planned Parenthood facilities.


----------



## OldLady

longknife said:


> No link. Just personal opinion.
> 
> One does not just gather sophisticated electronic equipment, a couple of weapon stands, and automatic weapons along with a thousand or so rounds of ammo overnight or as a whim.
> 
> This was a long-term, thought out operation established by a military mind. Everything we've learned about this piece of scum does not provide one bit of direction for him being capable of doing this on his own. Who taught him or guided him in this? Who laid out the tactics? Who helped him find a fire base and fire zone?
> 
> I think some very dark things will be uncovered. I just wonder if the authorities will release it. Or cover it up like they have in the past.


_This was a long-term, thought out operation established by a military mind. _
I don't know how military it was, but it was definitely thought out for awhile.  He was visiting local gun shops and purchasing guns one at a time, explaining that he was a now retired hobbyist expanding on his collection.  Apparently, all of his guns were purchased legally and there were no red flags.
It is whatever was behind this operation that matters, not background checks.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

TyroneSlothrop said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> all those figures still don't come close to the 300,000 deaths of children at the planned parenthood facilities.  Why aren't you as caring for the innocent, who don't ever get a chance at life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is called "Changing the Subject in Mid stream"....by the way nice fake quote you are sporting there for George Carlin...hoax
Click to expand...

No TSlop, it all comes down to this quote.



> One death is a tragedy; one million is a statistic. Joseph Stalin
> Read more at: Joseph Stalin Quotes


  without guns in the hands of the US citizens, then you Socialists like the Las Vegas shooter can go around killing anyone not agreeing with your ideologue.  It infuriates your kind into shooting innocents at a CW gathering.


----------



## toobfreak

Dalia said:


> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino




It never happened, but it's OK, if it did, it was only a Country Music concert and we all know they are all Trump supporters, so, it was OK.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

bodecea said:


> Damn it all those women being FORCED to go to Planned Parenthood facilities.


at gun points also sometimes by their GOP "donor"

*Pro-Life' Congressman Who Urged Abortions for Ex-Wife and Mistress ...*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're leftists!
> 
> Geary is a fan of the The Rachel Maddow Show and liked several pages on Facebook including Thank You Obama, Anti-Trump Army, Progressive Day, Organizing for Action, Not My President, Proud to Be A Democrat, Fight Trump, Boycott All Things Trump, and Impeach Trump.[6]
> 
> *Las Vegas Shooting*
> Geary allegedly was with Marilou who was named a suspect in the Mandalay Bay Resort Shooting October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Geary Danley
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be a moron who falls for fake news?
> 
> 
> 
> That story came from fake news outlet, thegatewaypundit, who has since deleted the page and made no retraction.
> 
> Here’s what the page looks like now...
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...maddow-moveon-org-associated-anti-trump-army/
> 
> Here’s what fake news looks like...
> 
> Las Vegas Shooter Reportedly a Democrat Who Liked Rachel Maddow, MoveOn.org and Associated with Anti-Trump Army
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She did marry that guy. It looks like a citizenship marriage to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn’t the shooter, ya dumbfuck. Paddock was.
> 
> That’s why fake news outlet, thegatewaypundit, deleted that story. And because they have no credibility whatsoever, they didn’t even offer a retraction, which is what real news does when they make a mistake. But, sadly for thegatewaypundit, nothing disappears entirely from the Internet, and the way back archive recorded their bullshit story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I assert he was the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don’t know what you post, do ya, rightard? You tried to tie him into this to blame the left by connecting him to Marilou Danley, who was also not part of this.
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're leftists!
> 
> Geary is a fan of the The Rachel Maddow Show and liked several pages on Facebook including Thank You Obama, Anti-Trump Army, Progressive Day, Organizing for Action, Not My President, Proud to Be A Democrat, Fight Trump, Boycott All Things Trump, and Impeach Trump.[6]
> 
> *Las Vegas Shooting*
> Geary allegedly was with Marilou who was named a suspect in the Mandalay Bay Resort Shooting October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Geary Danley
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


"I think" is not an asserting something as fact.


----------



## toobfreak

andaronjim said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> all those figures still don't come close to the 300,000 deaths of children at the planned parenthood facilities.  Why aren't you as caring for the innocent, who don't ever get a chance at life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is called "Changing the Subject in Mid stream"....by the way nice fake quote you are sporting there for George Carlin...hoax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No TSlop, it all comes down to this quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One death is a tragedy; one million is a statistic. Joseph Stalin
> Read more at: Joseph Stalin Quotes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> without guns in the hands of the US citizens, then you Socialists like the Las Vegas shooter can go around killing anyone not agreeing with your ideologue.  It infuriates your kind into shooting innocents at a CW gathering.
Click to expand...



It infuriates liberals when they can talk back much less fight back!


----------



## OldLady

OnePercenter said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's like TOO MUCH evidence against a guy with zero motive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at his family pedigree. He had one fucked-up Father.
Click to expand...

*Conclusions*
_These results indicate that different psychopathic traits as measured by the MPQ show distinct genetically based relations with broad dimensions of DSM psychopathology.
Psychopathic personality traits: heritability and genetic overlap with internalizing and externalizing psychopathology_

It just seems questionable to me that those traits NEVER surfaced before.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sources say Paddock was a guest at the hotel and used the employee ID card of a woman who sources referred to as his wife. *That woman, Marilou Danley, lived with Paddock and sources say her ID was used by him to go in and out of restricted doors at the Mandalay Bay hotel. Danley is an employee of the hotel*.
> 
> I-Team: Vegas Shooter Used Employee ID, Spent Thousands Gambling Over Last Few Days
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm
> 
> Ms. Danley worked as hostess at the Atlantis Casino in Reno, Nev. from 2010 to 2013, according to her LinkedIn Account. On Monday, the casino confirmed Ms. Danley’s employment and said that she left the company several years ago.
> 
> Her LinkedIn account said that she worked as a “high limit hostess,” attending to members of a loyalty club called Club Paradise who spent large quantities of money and received discounted hotel rooms, meals and other amenities, according to the casino’s website.
> 
> Stephen Paddock, Las Vegas Suspect, Was a Gambler Who Drew Little Attention
> 
> Looks like she really gets around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was she a former Atlantis employee or a current Mandalay Bay employee?
Click to expand...


Hi priced hooker?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

andaronjim said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> all those figures still don't come close to the 300,000 deaths of children at the planned parenthood facilities.  Why aren't you as caring for the innocent, who don't ever get a chance at life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is called "Changing the Subject in Mid stream"....by the way nice fake quote you are sporting there for George Carlin...hoax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No TSlop, it all comes down to this quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One death is a tragedy; one million is a statistic. Joseph Stalin
> Read more at: Joseph Stalin Quotes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> without guns in the hands of the US citizens, then you Socialists like the Las Vegas shooter can go around killing anyone not agreeing with your ideologue.  It infuriates your kind into shooting innocents at a CW gathering.
Click to expand...

That is truly deep stuff ....... here is a quote
_"Every ambitious would-be empire clarions it abroad that she is conquering the world to bring it peace, security and freedom, and is sacrificing her sons only for the most noble and humanitarian purposes. That is a lie, and it is an ancient lie, yet generations still rise and believe it! ...  


If America ever does seek Empire, and most nations do, then planned reforms in our domestic life will be abandoned, States Rights will be abolished -- in order to impose a centralized government upon us for the purpose of internal repudiation of freedom, and adventures abroad.  


 The American Dream will then die -- on battlefields all over the world -- and a nation conceived in liberty will destroy liberty for Americans and impose tyranny on subject nations." - 

 *George S. Boutwell  - (1818-1905)* American statesman, Secretary of the Treasury under President Ulysses S. Grant, Governor of Massachusetts, Senator and Representative from Massachusetts  



_


----------



## OldLady

Leo123 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are actually kits available (difficult) to convert semi to full automatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And doing that is ILLEGAL.  No amount of legislation will stop CRIMINALS from owning guns and fully auto guns.  The ONLY people prohibited from having machine guns are law abiding citizens.  It's ILLEGAL and what he did was obviously ILLEGAL.  What do we do now?  Make ILLEGAL ILLEGAL?  Fuck gun grabbers.
Click to expand...

Bump stocks are legal.


----------



## OldLady

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sources say Paddock was a guest at the hotel and used the employee ID card of a woman who sources referred to as his wife. *That woman, Marilou Danley, lived with Paddock and sources say her ID was used by him to go in and out of restricted doors at the Mandalay Bay hotel. Danley is an employee of the hotel*.
> 
> I-Team: Vegas Shooter Used Employee ID, Spent Thousands Gambling Over Last Few Days
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm
> 
> Ms. Danley worked as hostess at the Atlantis Casino in Reno, Nev. from 2010 to 2013, according to her LinkedIn Account. On Monday, the casino confirmed Ms. Danley’s employment and said that she left the company several years ago.
> 
> Her LinkedIn account said that she worked as a “high limit hostess,” attending to members of a loyalty club called Club Paradise who spent large quantities of money and received discounted hotel rooms, meals and other amenities, according to the casino’s website.
> 
> Stephen Paddock, Las Vegas Suspect, Was a Gambler Who Drew Little Attention
> 
> Looks like she really gets around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was she a former Atlantis employee or a current Mandalay Bay employee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi priced hooker?
Click to expand...

Focus, Marion.


----------



## Marion Morrison

TyroneSlothrop said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> all those figures still don't come close to the 300,000 deaths of children at the planned parenthood facilities.  Why aren't you as caring for the innocent, who don't ever get a chance at life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is called "Changing the Subject in Mid stream"....by the way nice fake quote you are sporting there for George Carlin...hoax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No TSlop, it all comes down to this quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One death is a tragedy; one million is a statistic. Joseph Stalin
> Read more at: Joseph Stalin Quotes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> without guns in the hands of the US citizens, then you Socialists like the Las Vegas shooter can go around killing anyone not agreeing with your ideologue.  It infuriates your kind into shooting innocents at a CW gathering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is truly deep stuff ....... here is a quote
> _"Every ambitious would-be empire clarions it abroad that she is conquering the world to bring it peace, security and freedom, and is sacrificing her sons only for the most noble and humanitarian purposes. That is a lie, and it is an ancient lie, yet generations still rise and believe it! ...
> 
> 
> If America ever does seek Empire, and most nations do, then planned reforms in our domestic life will be abandoned, States Rights will be abolished -- in order to impose a centralized government upon us for the purpose of internal repudiation of freedom, and adventures abroad.
> 
> 
> The American Dream will then die -- on battlefields all over the world -- and a nation conceived in liberty will destroy liberty for Americans and impose tyranny on subject nations." -
> 
> *George S. Boutwell  - (1818-1905)* American statesman, Secretary of the Treasury under President Ulysses S. Grant, Governor of Massachusetts, Senator and Representative from Massachusetts  _
Click to expand...



Tyrone, your schtick is not being well-received in this thread. Take a couple tokes and go to your corner.>


----------



## Faun

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be a moron who falls for fake news?
> 
> 
> 
> That story came from fake news outlet, thegatewaypundit, who has since deleted the page and made no retraction.
> 
> Here’s what the page looks like now...
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...maddow-moveon-org-associated-anti-trump-army/
> 
> Here’s what fake news looks like...
> 
> Las Vegas Shooter Reportedly a Democrat Who Liked Rachel Maddow, MoveOn.org and Associated with Anti-Trump Army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did marry that guy. It looks like a citizenship marriage to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn’t the shooter, ya dumbfuck. Paddock was.
> 
> That’s why fake news outlet, thegatewaypundit, deleted that story. And because they have no credibility whatsoever, they didn’t even offer a retraction, which is what real news does when they make a mistake. But, sadly for thegatewaypundit, nothing disappears entirely from the Internet, and the way back archive recorded their bullshit story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I assert he was the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don’t know what you post, do ya, rightard? You tried to tie him into this to blame the left by connecting him to Marilou Danley, who was also not part of this.
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're leftists!
> 
> Geary is a fan of the The Rachel Maddow Show and liked several pages on Facebook including Thank You Obama, Anti-Trump Army, Progressive Day, Organizing for Action, Not My President, Proud to Be A Democrat, Fight Trump, Boycott All Things Trump, and Impeach Trump.[6]
> 
> *Las Vegas Shooting*
> Geary allegedly was with Marilou who was named a suspect in the Mandalay Bay Resort Shooting October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Geary Danley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I think" is not an asserting something as fact.
Click to expand...

You don’t think. That’s your problem. You mindlessly regurgitate fake news.


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
> The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range
> 
> Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> View attachment 152513
> 
> I can buy it on the internet right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They haven't said what types of weapons he used yet. Stop your drooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legally obtainable weapons that can be modified to shoot at 400-800 rpm
> We heard the rate of fire and saw the death and destruction it brought
> 
> Why do private citizens need that level of firepower?
Click to expand...


Why do you need a car that can do 110 mph?


----------



## OldLady

Circe said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because she was seen and heard 45 minutes prior to the first shots fired telling people they were going to die that night. I think it takes longer than 45 minutes to get to japan. So, who was the other short, brown woman yelling this just before the murder spree began?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that woman. From the descriptions I have seen she was a drunk or drugged out space case who probably tells people that EVERY day. Totally worthless as a conspirator. She probably could not even tie her shoes.
Click to expand...



No...........data sez she was psychic. That's how she is widely being labeled, the psychic. It would be easy to confirm her existence since people around her called security and she was escorted out by more than one officer. They may well not have her name, however. Creepy story. I think it's a mistake to run around vigorously not believing in things you see or hear.[/QUOTE]
Psychics don't normally stand around playing with people's hair and such.  I vote drunk or stoned.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> She did marry that guy. It looks like a citizenship marriage to me.
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn’t the shooter, ya dumbfuck. Paddock was.
> 
> That’s why fake news outlet, thegatewaypundit, deleted that story. And because they have no credibility whatsoever, they didn’t even offer a retraction, which is what real news does when they make a mistake. But, sadly for thegatewaypundit, nothing disappears entirely from the Internet, and the way back archive recorded their bullshit story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I assert he was the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don’t know what you post, do ya, rightard? You tried to tie him into this to blame the left by connecting him to Marilou Danley, who was also not part of this.
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're leftists!
> 
> Geary is a fan of the The Rachel Maddow Show and liked several pages on Facebook including Thank You Obama, Anti-Trump Army, Progressive Day, Organizing for Action, Not My President, Proud to Be A Democrat, Fight Trump, Boycott All Things Trump, and Impeach Trump.[6]
> 
> *Las Vegas Shooting*
> Geary allegedly was with Marilou who was named a suspect in the Mandalay Bay Resort Shooting October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Geary Danley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I think" is not an asserting something as fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t think. That’s your problem. You mindlessly regurgitate fake news.
Click to expand...


I was searching for information. The GF in the scenario IS married to that guy, possibly for a citizenship.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

OldLady said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's like TOO MUCH evidence against a guy with zero motive.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  The fertilizer in his car might have been to fertilize something.  What other uses does tannerite have?
Click to expand...

*aha* it turns the Caucasian skin an Orange color simulating a tan  ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Marion Morrison said:


> I was searching for information. The GF in the scenario IS married to that guy, possibly for a citizenship.


*Like Melania  ?*


----------



## Faun

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn’t the shooter, ya dumbfuck. Paddock was.
> 
> That’s why fake news outlet, thegatewaypundit, deleted that story. And because they have no credibility whatsoever, they didn’t even offer a retraction, which is what real news does when they make a mistake. But, sadly for thegatewaypundit, nothing disappears entirely from the Internet, and the way back archive recorded their bullshit story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I assert he was the shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don’t know what you post, do ya, rightard? You tried to tie him into this to blame the left by connecting him to Marilou Danley, who was also not part of this.
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're leftists!
> 
> Geary is a fan of the The Rachel Maddow Show and liked several pages on Facebook including Thank You Obama, Anti-Trump Army, Progressive Day, Organizing for Action, Not My President, Proud to Be A Democrat, Fight Trump, Boycott All Things Trump, and Impeach Trump.[6]
> 
> *Las Vegas Shooting*
> Geary allegedly was with Marilou who was named a suspect in the Mandalay Bay Resort Shooting October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Geary Danley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I think" is not an asserting something as fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t think. That’s your problem. You mindlessly regurgitate fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was searching for information. The GF in the scenario IS married to that guy, possibly for a citizenship.
Click to expand...

No, she is not married to that guy. I don’t care if you even put “IS” in caps to accentuate that point, it’s still bullshit. They were married but divorced a couple of years ago. And Geary Danley has absolutely nothing to do with this shooting. Fake news outlets tried to pump out the bullshit story that leftists were behind this shooting and counted on abject imbeciles like you to spread their fake news.

Which you promptly and obediently did for them.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

koshergrl said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She may be in tokyo, but I still think he had a female helper that has not been caught yet that was in that room with him. And his gf in japan knew about it and helped the planning.
> 
> Just my opinion, mind you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was in the Philippines.  Why would he need a female helper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now in Tokyo supposedly. She gets around.
> 
> I'll bet she knows. They have only eliminated her as possibly being at the scene. I doubt they are done with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't believe anything the feds tell you in cases like this.
> 
> Or at any other time, as far as that goes.
Click to expand...


Yes, it's far better to float goofy conspiracy theories to explain the actions of this gun nut.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Freewill said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it was all "staged" .... we only know what "they" let trickle out.  Not much.
> The Maiden-Marion (and I) are suspicious.   Calling Dale Smith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that they knew so much about the man so fast.  Maybe it is just the internet age.
> 
> Reading this guys bio it seems as if he was quite the waste of a person, and expendable person. (EDIT: it was his father I had read earlier about, this guy seemed normal, that is even more troublesome.)
> 
> Maybe he is a false flag.
> 
> Get a room 32 floors up.  Above cameras.  Above where it will be hard to find him.  Spray the crowd, shoot the guy and leave him in the room.
> 
> Or maybe he was radicalize by ISIS and he is a lone wolf.
> 
> Whatever we can't be scared, we must be determined.
Click to expand...




Freewill said:


> I find it interesting that they knew so much about the man so fast. Maybe it is just the internet age.



Or they simply had his ID. He was checked into a suite with a credit card no doubt. Not to mention that he was known as somewhat of a high roller.



Freewill said:


> Maybe he is a false flag.





Freewill said:


> Or maybe he was radicalize by ISIS and he is a lone wolf.



Or maybe you're a moron looking to excuse a gun nut.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Flash said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOT
> 
> No evidence showing any connection to organized groups per police.  Who is being premature in making claims? Also really doesn't seem to fit the ANTIFA label...they aren't exactly reclusive and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  The sonofabitch killed a bunch of people.  That pretty well fits the ANTIFA model, doesn't it?
Click to expand...


More like the white, RW terrorist MO. The biggest threat to this country.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I assert he was the shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> you don’t know what you post, do ya, rightard? You tried to tie him into this to blame the left by connecting him to Marilou Danley, who was also not part of this.
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're leftists!
> 
> Geary is a fan of the The Rachel Maddow Show and liked several pages on Facebook including Thank You Obama, Anti-Trump Army, Progressive Day, Organizing for Action, Not My President, Proud to Be A Democrat, Fight Trump, Boycott All Things Trump, and Impeach Trump.[6]
> 
> *Las Vegas Shooting*
> Geary allegedly was with Marilou who was named a suspect in the Mandalay Bay Resort Shooting October 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Geary Danley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I think" is not an asserting something as fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t think. That’s your problem. You mindlessly regurgitate fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was searching for information. The GF in the scenario IS married to that guy, possibly for a citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, she is not married to that guy. I don’t care if you even put “IS” in caps to accentuate that point, it’s still bullshit. They were married but divorced a couple of years ago. And Geary Danley has absolutely nothing to do with this shooting. Fake news outlets tried to pump out the bullshit story that leftists were behind this shooting and counted on abject imbeciles like you to spread their fake news.
> 
> Which you promptly and obediently did for them.
Click to expand...


None of that info was available last night. Whether she was still married to him or not, is irrelevant, because clearly they were not involved together anymore. So what you're doing is trying to make a mountain out of a molehill.

I see today they have published the couple divorced in 2015.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Leo123 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are actually kits available (difficult) to convert semi to full automatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And doing that is ILLEGAL.  No amount of legislation will stop CRIMINALS from owning guns and fully auto guns.  The ONLY people prohibited from having machine guns are law abiding citizens.  It's ILLEGAL and what he did was obviously ILLEGAL.  What do we do now?  Make ILLEGAL ILLEGAL?  Fuck gun grabbers.
Click to expand...


Bump stock.
Slide Fire SSAR-15® MOD Stock : Cabela's

A very effective mod.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OklaSusie said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it was all "staged" .... we only know what "they" let trickle out.  Not much.
> The Maiden-Marion (and I) are suspicious.   Calling Dale Smith
> 
> 
> edit: this is all too clean?  shoot a bunch of TrumpAholics in the back from 400 yards with houses full of other weapons?  No one knows anything?  Maybe some truth will come out some day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reeks of an Operation Gladio type of event. There are too many conflicting accounts like there were multiple shooters and there is clear video of rifle flashes on the 10th floor from three different rooms. They turned on the lights while this was going on making the concert-goers more vulnerable THEN you have exits that were blocked and inaccessible to them to escape.
> 
> THEN we are told that this 64 year old man lugged nearly 20 rifles up to the 32nd floor of a posh Vegas Hotel and no one noticed? This is the epitome of the Hegelian Dialectic.....create a crisis, wait for the emotional outcry and then propose a solution to the very problem you caused that fits your agenda. Not even 24 hours after this event, I got an e-mail from Moveon.org asking me to sign a petition banning semi-automatic weapons while begging for a donation.......such bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one sick schizophrenic who needs to get mental health assistance as soon as possible.
> 
> And, do you liars ever make up your minds?  Some tinfoilers are saying 4th floor; you say the 10th.
> 
> The bullshit is from you.
> 
> Seriously, dude, check yourself into a mental health facility.  You are one sick person.
Click to expand...




OklaSusie said:


> Seriously, dude, check yourself into a mental health facility. You are one sick person.


No doubt with his own home arsenal.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it should be. Are you suggesting background checks for car registration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is you don't have a right to drive a car on public property where you do have the right to own firearms
> 
> there is a difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you think?
> 
> Or are more regulations that won't be enforced the answer?
> 
> The answer is to remove people who commit crimes with guns from society for a long time.
> 
> Possession of an illegal gun:  20 years no parole
> Commit any crime while in possession of any firearm : 25 years no parole
> Shoot anyone during the commission of a crime:  30 years no parole
> Kill anyone other than in self defense :  Life no parole
Click to expand...


What regulations are not enforced?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is you don't have a right to drive a car on public property where you do have the right to own firearms
> 
> there is a difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you think?
> 
> Or are more regulations that won't be enforced the answer?
> 
> The answer is to remove people who commit crimes with guns from society for a long time.
> 
> Possession of an illegal gun:  20 years no parole
> Commit any crime while in possession of any firearm : 25 years no parole
> Shoot anyone during the commission of a crime:  30 years no parole
> Kill anyone other than in self defense :  Life no parole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What regulations are not enforced?
Click to expand...


Every time a gun charge gets pleaded down or dropped from a list of charges that gun law is not being enforced


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, Hillary is getting her behind slammed for her stupid premature comments on gun control.
> 
> The witch can't get ANYTHING right.
> 
> Luvin it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are bad
> 
> We found that out last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And are already highly restricted
Click to expand...


Yet very simple and cheap to do. The bump stock makes a very efficient killing tool.


----------



## Faun

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don’t know what you post, do ya, rightard? You tried to tie him into this to blame the left by connecting him to Marilou Danley, who was also not part of this.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I think" is not an asserting something as fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t think. That’s your problem. You mindlessly regurgitate fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was searching for information. The GF in the scenario IS married to that guy, possibly for a citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, she is not married to that guy. I don’t care if you even put “IS” in caps to accentuate that point, it’s still bullshit. They were married but divorced a couple of years ago. And Geary Danley has absolutely nothing to do with this shooting. Fake news outlets tried to pump out the bullshit story that leftists were behind this shooting and counted on abject imbeciles like you to spread their fake news.
> 
> Which you promptly and obediently did for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that info was available last night. Whether she was still married to him or not, is irrelevant, because clearly they were not involved together anymore. So what you're doing is trying to make a mountain out of a molehill.
> 
> I see today they have published the couple divorced in 2015.
Click to expand...

So what if not all the info was out yet? That’s even more reason not to rush to judgment. You’re now blaming lack of facts for why you posted fake news.

Which is what I’m showing by demonstrating how morons like you resort to fake news because you like what you hear from them, regardless of their discredibility. You were sooo desperate for the shooter to be leftwing, that you wasted no time in taking the marching orders from rightwing fake news sources who reliably posted bullshit about tying the shooter to the left.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Mourning folks!

Any new news?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, Hillary is getting her behind slammed for her stupid premature comments on gun control.
> 
> The witch can't get ANYTHING right.
> 
> Luvin it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are bad
> 
> We found that out last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet very simple and cheap to do. The bump stock makes a very efficient killing tool.
Click to expand...


and a bump stock does not meet the definition of modification of the firing mechanism to full auto


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is there is room for more regulation without a loss of the right.
> 
> 
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you think?
> 
> Or are more regulations that won't be enforced the answer?
> 
> The answer is to remove people who commit crimes with guns from society for a long time.
> 
> Possession of an illegal gun:  20 years no parole
> Commit any crime while in possession of any firearm : 25 years no parole
> Shoot anyone during the commission of a crime:  30 years no parole
> Kill anyone other than in self defense :  Life no parole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What regulations are not enforced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time a gun charge gets pleaded down or dropped from a list of charges that gun law is not being enforced
Click to expand...


Do you have stats for that?


----------



## waltky

Would imagine it was a nightmare for PTSD sufferers...




*Army Veteran Among Heroes Who Saved Lives at Las Vegas Shooting*
_ 3 Oct 2017  — Rob Ledbetter's battlefield instincts kicked in quickly as bullets rained overhead._


> The 42-year-old U.S. Army veteran who served as a sniper in Iraq immediately began tending to the wounded, one of several heroes to emerge from the deadliest mass shooting in modern U.S. history. Amid the massacre in Las Vegas, which left 59 people dead and more than 500 injured, there were acts of compassion and countless heroics that officials say saved scores of lives.  There was a man one survivor knows only as Zach who herded people to a safe place. There was a registered nurse from Tennessee who died shielding his wife.  Like many people in the crowd of some 22,000 country music fans Sunday night, Ledbetter heard the pop-pop-popping noise and figured it was fireworks. Then he saw people dropping to the ground. When more booms echoed in the night air, he recognized the sound of automatic weapons fire.
> 
> The gunman, identified as Stephen Craig Paddock, a 64-year-old retired accountant from Mesquite, Nevada, created his own sniper's perch inside the 32nd floor room at the Mandalay Bay casino hotel, across from the concert grounds. He appeared to fire unhindered for more than 10 minutes, according to radio traffic, and then killed himself before officers stormed in and found 23 firearms.  "The echo, it sounded like it was coming from everywhere and you didn't know which way to run," said Ledbetter, who was at the concert with seven people including his brother, who was shot and injured, and his wife. They found cover in a VIP area of the concert. Once out of harm's way, he turned to injured strangers.  Thanks to a man who took the flannel shirt off his back, Ledbetter says he put a makeshift tourniquet on a wounded teenage girl, whose face was covered with blood.  "Some random guy, I said, 'I need your shirt,' "said Ledbetter, who is now a mortgage broker and a resident of Las Vegas. "He just gave me the flannel off his back."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> University of Nevada Las Vegas students Raymond Lloyd, right, and Karla Rodriguez take part in a vigil Monday, Oct. 2, 2017, in Las Vegas.​
> Ledbetter said he compressed someone else's shoulder wound, and he fashioned a bandage for a man whose leg was shot through by a bullet.  "There was a guy that looked like he had a through and through on his leg, that we just put a T-shirt around and just did a bandanna tie," said Ledbetter, who was outside University Medical Center on Monday, where his brother was being treated for a gunshot that went through his arm and into his chest. He is expected to survive.  Ledbetter and others grabbed the injured man, carried him out to Las Vegas Boulevard, put him in the back of a utility truck with five to 10 other people that was headed to the hospital.
> 
> Ledbetter said he would have helped more people but couldn't clear the barrage of gunfire.  "I'm saving people, or trying to do my best. But it got to the point, I saw people all over, laying where we used to be standing ... just laying there and nobody getting to them and I couldn't get out there. The shots just kept coming in and bouncing. I would have been in harm's way," he said.  He worries that those unfamiliar with battlefields will suffer what they have survived.  "Everybody there is going to have emotional problems. I know that. There was blood everywhere I went: Excalibur, Luxor, on the Strip, on the street," Ledbetter said. "All these people are going to have PTSD. I feel bad for all of them."
> 
> Another concertgoer, Anna Kupchyan, credits a man she knows only as Zach for saving her life and about nine others when he herded them into an outdoor trailer serving as a restroom.  Kupchyan, a 27-year-old law student from Los Angeles, said bullets were raining down on the crowd as she and a horde of others began running in search of a way out of the outdoor venue.  The man, Zach, opened a door and ordered people inside and then joined them and shut the door, Kupchyan said.  They stayed inside as the shooting continued, everyone paralyzed in fear, she said.  "Then security came and they shouted for us to get out, to run," she recalled. Outside the trailer, dead bodies were sprawled on the ground, including a man who had been shot in the head, she said.
> 
> MORE


----------



## Marion Morrison

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I think" is not an asserting something as fact.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t think. That’s your problem. You mindlessly regurgitate fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was searching for information. The GF in the scenario IS married to that guy, possibly for a citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, she is not married to that guy. I don’t care if you even put “IS” in caps to accentuate that point, it’s still bullshit. They were married but divorced a couple of years ago. And Geary Danley has absolutely nothing to do with this shooting. Fake news outlets tried to pump out the bullshit story that leftists were behind this shooting and counted on abject imbeciles like you to spread their fake news.
> 
> Which you promptly and obediently did for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that info was available last night. Whether she was still married to him or not, is irrelevant, because clearly they were not involved together anymore. So what you're doing is trying to make a mountain out of a molehill.
> 
> I see today they have published the couple divorced in 2015.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what if not all the info was out yet? *That’s even more reason not to rush to judgment. *You’re now blaming lack of facts for why you posted fake news.
> 
> Which is what I’m showing by demonstrating how morons like you resort to fake news because you like what you hear from them, regardless of their discredibility. You were sooo desperate for the shooter to be leftwing, that you wasted no time in taking the marching orders from rightwing fake news sources who reliably posted bullshit about tying the shooter to the left.
Click to expand...


I didn't. GFY.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you think?
> 
> Or are more regulations that won't be enforced the answer?
> 
> The answer is to remove people who commit crimes with guns from society for a long time.
> 
> Possession of an illegal gun:  20 years no parole
> Commit any crime while in possession of any firearm : 25 years no parole
> Shoot anyone during the commission of a crime:  30 years no parole
> Kill anyone other than in self defense :  Life no parole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What regulations are not enforced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time a gun charge gets pleaded down or dropped from a list of charges that gun law is not being enforced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have stats for that?
Click to expand...


There are no stats I am aware of that cover plea deals and I am not going to look into every trial in the country to compile them


----------



## Hugo Furst

OldLady said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you have the money, and get thru the red tape, you too can own one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's kinda my point....What good does regulation do?  Seems the only person with a fully auto weapon was the perp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sure we'll find out in a day or so how he acquired it.
> 
> Considering his background, I'm not betting on legally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bump stocks are legal.
Click to expand...


I know bump stocks are.

at the time, I was referring to fully automatic weapons


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, Hillary is getting her behind slammed for her stupid premature comments on gun control.
> 
> The witch can't get ANYTHING right.
> 
> Luvin it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are bad
> 
> We found that out last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
> The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range
> 
> Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
Click to expand...


The FACT is a legal mod is just as effective.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, Hillary is getting her behind slammed for her stupid premature comments on gun control.
> 
> The witch can't get ANYTHING right.
> 
> Luvin it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are bad
> 
> We found that out last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
> The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range
> 
> Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FACT is a legal mod is just as effective.
Click to expand...


not really.  It's still a slower rate of fire than a true automatic


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are bad
> 
> We found that out last night
> 
> 
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
> The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range
> 
> Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> View attachment 152513
> 
> I can buy it on the internet right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an external device not a modification to the firing mechanism
Click to expand...


Which of course is meaningless.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Vegas Shooter Had 'Bump Stocks' To Convert Rifles to Full-Auto

Jesus


----------



## Faun

MarkDuffy said:


> Mourning folks!
> 
> Any new news?


Mornin’, Duff. Don’t know that this is news, but thegatewaypundit got caught again pumping out fake news...

That story came from fake news outlet, thegatewaypundit, who has since deleted the page and made no retraction.

Here’s what their fake news looks like now... deleted...

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...maddow-moveon-org-associated-anti-trump-army/

Here’s what their fake news looked like before they deleted it...

Las Vegas Shooter Reportedly a Democrat Who Liked Rachel Maddow, MoveOn.org and Associated with Anti-Trump Army

And why does this matter, one might inquire...?

Because trump gave fakegatewaypundit a press pass to the White House. He doesn’t care that they pump out fake news regularly... all he cares about is that they say nice things about him; while trashing his political opponents with fake news.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
> The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range
> 
> Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> View attachment 152513
> 
> I can buy it on the internet right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an external device not a modification to the firing mechanism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of course is meaningless.
Click to expand...


No not meaningless it is accurate.

Words mean things.  If you do not rise to to meet the legal definition of illegality in any other area of the law, should it be considered meaningless and result in you being guilty of something anyway?


----------



## Skull Pilot

MarkDuffy said:


> Vegas Shooter Had 'Bump Stocks' To Convert Rifles to Full-Auto
> 
> Jesus


Bump stocks do not convert a rifle to full auto.
Bump stocks allow one to increase the rate of semiautomatic fire.

There is a difference


----------



## Faun

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Modified with a bump stock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing that states officially that he used a bump-fire stock.
Click to expand...

Now where are you getting your news from...?

Gunman had 'bump-stock' device that could speed fire


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, Hillary is getting her behind slammed for her stupid premature comments on gun control.
> 
> The witch can't get ANYTHING right.
> 
> Luvin it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are bad
> 
> We found that out last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet very simple and cheap to do. The bump stock makes a very efficient killing tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and a bump stock does not meet the definition of modification of the firing mechanism to full auto
Click to expand...


Who ever said the shooters weapons were full auto and not bump stock mods?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you think?
> 
> Or are more regulations that won't be enforced the answer?
> 
> The answer is to remove people who commit crimes with guns from society for a long time.
> 
> Possession of an illegal gun:  20 years no parole
> Commit any crime while in possession of any firearm : 25 years no parole
> Shoot anyone during the commission of a crime:  30 years no parole
> Kill anyone other than in self defense :  Life no parole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What regulations are not enforced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time a gun charge gets pleaded down or dropped from a list of charges that gun law is not being enforced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have stats for that?
Click to expand...



stats?

I doubt you can find stats on something like that.

However, you might want to look at the Dontray Mills case.

Dontray Mills

27 offenses plea bargained down to one.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, Hillary is getting her behind slammed for her stupid premature comments on gun control.
> 
> The witch can't get ANYTHING right.
> 
> Luvin it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are bad
> 
> We found that out last night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet very simple and cheap to do. The bump stock makes a very efficient killing tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and a bump stock does not meet the definition of modification of the firing mechanism to full auto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who ever said the shooters weapons were full auto and not bump stock mods?
Click to expand...


That was the assumption before the info on the bump stocks was printed


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think?
> 
> Or are more regulations that won't be enforced the answer?
> 
> The answer is to remove people who commit crimes with guns from society for a long time.
> 
> Possession of an illegal gun:  20 years no parole
> Commit any crime while in possession of any firearm : 25 years no parole
> Shoot anyone during the commission of a crime:  30 years no parole
> Kill anyone other than in self defense :  Life no parole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What regulations are not enforced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time a gun charge gets pleaded down or dropped from a list of charges that gun law is not being enforced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have stats for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no stats I am aware of that cover plea deals and I am not going to look into every trial in the country to compile them
Click to expand...


So what you're saying then is that you Know for a fact that gun regulations are not enforced but you have no ability to show how that is?


----------



## MarkDuffy

Skull Pilot said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vegas Shooter Had 'Bump Stocks' To Convert Rifles to Full-Auto
> 
> Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> Bump stocks do not convert a rifle to full auto.
> Bump stocks allow one to increase the rate of semiautomatic fire.
> 
> There is a difference
Click to expand...

Faster fire with much less precision trade off.

They should be illegal

They are nothing but WMD


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think?
> 
> Or are more regulations that won't be enforced the answer?
> 
> The answer is to remove people who commit crimes with guns from society for a long time.
> 
> Possession of an illegal gun:  20 years no parole
> Commit any crime while in possession of any firearm : 25 years no parole
> Shoot anyone during the commission of a crime:  30 years no parole
> Kill anyone other than in self defense :  Life no parole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What regulations are not enforced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time a gun charge gets pleaded down or dropped from a list of charges that gun law is not being enforced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have stats for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no stats I am aware of that cover plea deals and I am not going to look into every trial in the country to compile them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you're saying then is that you Know for a fact that gun regulations are not enforced but you have no ability to show how that is?
Click to expand...

In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are bad
> 
> We found that out last night
> 
> 
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
> The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range
> 
> Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FACT is a legal mod is just as effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really.  It's still a slower rate of fire than a true automatic
Click to expand...


But very effective as we have seen.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic weapons are bad
> 
> We found that out last night
> 
> 
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet very simple and cheap to do. The bump stock makes a very efficient killing tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and a bump stock does not meet the definition of modification of the firing mechanism to full auto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who ever said the shooters weapons were full auto and not bump stock mods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was the assumption before the info on the bump stocks was printed
Click to expand...


That was your assumption this morning, after that info was available.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
> The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range
> 
> Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FACT is a legal mod is just as effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really.  It's still a slower rate of fire than a true automatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But very effective as we have seen.
Click to expand...


and?

a person can without any external device shoot a semiauto at a rate of 400 - 500 rounds a minute if accuracy isn't a concern

the bump stock speeds that up a little bit


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet very simple and cheap to do. The bump stock makes a very efficient killing tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and a bump stock does not meet the definition of modification of the firing mechanism to full auto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who ever said the shooters weapons were full auto and not bump stock mods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was the assumption before the info on the bump stocks was printed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was your assumption this morning, after that info was available.
Click to expand...


not after someone linked to the news story it wasn't.

I specifically remember thanking Rightwinger for the link


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What regulations are not enforced?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time a gun charge gets pleaded down or dropped from a list of charges that gun law is not being enforced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have stats for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no stats I am aware of that cover plea deals and I am not going to look into every trial in the country to compile them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you're saying then is that you Know for a fact that gun regulations are not enforced but you have no ability to show how that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped
Click to expand...


You should read your links instead of going for sensational headlines.


"State prosecutors said they're not surprised by the rate, but said there is more to it than those raw numbers. They said that cases usually have multiple charges, and that in Superior Court where felony trials occur, they get some sort of conviction in 87 percent of cases involving a firearm.

Most of the time, 62 percent, the convictions are for gun offenses."


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And are already highly restricted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
> The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range
> 
> Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FACT is a legal mod is just as effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really.  It's still a slower rate of fire than a true automatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But very effective as we have seen.
Click to expand...


effective?

only when shooting into a crowd.

picking off individual targets?

no


----------



## MarkDuffy

*AR-15 Lovers Are Getting Fully Automatic Thrills with Barely Legal Gadgets*
*Bump fire devices let black rifles fire hundreds of rounds per minute. They've become hot accessories for the growing tactical weapons set.*

These Barely Legal Bump Fire Gadgets Can Make an AR-15 Fire Hundreds of Rounds Per Minute


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time a gun charge gets pleaded down or dropped from a list of charges that gun law is not being enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have stats for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no stats I am aware of that cover plea deals and I am not going to look into every trial in the country to compile them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you're saying then is that you Know for a fact that gun regulations are not enforced but you have no ability to show how that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should read your links instead of going for sensational headlines.
> 
> 
> "State prosecutors said they're not surprised by the rate, but said there is more to it than those raw numbers. They said that cases usually have multiple charges, and that in Superior Court where felony trials occur, they get some sort of conviction in 87 percent of cases involving a firearm.
> 
> Most of the time, 62 percent, the convictions are for gun offenses."
Click to expand...


And yet over 70% of gun charges are dropped.

That doesn't sound like enforcement to me.

if 70% of DUI cases were dropped would you say that was enforcing the laws?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
> The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range
> 
> Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FACT is a legal mod is just as effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really.  It's still a slower rate of fire than a true automatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But very effective as we have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> a person can without any external device shoot a semiauto at a rate of 400 - 500 rounds a minute if accuracy isn't a concern
> 
> the bump stock speeds that up a little bit
Click to expand...

Your stats on the bumpstock are meaningless
It is what we saw. A very fast rate of fire and a very efficient way for one man to kill and injure many, many people.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FACT is a legal mod is just as effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really.  It's still a slower rate of fire than a true automatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But very effective as we have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> a person can without any external device shoot a semiauto at a rate of 400 - 500 rounds a minute if accuracy isn't a concern
> 
> the bump stock speeds that up a little bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stats on the bumpstock are meaningless
> It is what we saw. A very fast rate of fire and a very efficient way for one man to kill and injure many, many people.
Click to expand...


and it does not meet the legal definition of a full auto modification

that was all I ever said


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet very simple and cheap to do. The bump stock makes a very efficient killing tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a bump stock does not meet the definition of modification of the firing mechanism to full auto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who ever said the shooters weapons were full auto and not bump stock mods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was the assumption before the info on the bump stocks was printed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was your assumption this morning, after that info was available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not after someone linked to the news story it wasn't.
> 
> I specifically remember thanking Rightwinger for the link
Click to expand...


You're still arguing about the bump stock.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FACT is a legal mod is just as effective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really.  It's still a slower rate of fire than a true automatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But very effective as we have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> a person can without any external device shoot a semiauto at a rate of 400 - 500 rounds a minute if accuracy isn't a concern
> 
> the bump stock speeds that up a little bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stats on the bumpstock are meaningless
> It is what we saw. A very fast rate of fire and a very efficient way for one man to kill and injure many, many people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and it does not meet the legal definition of a full auto modification
> 
> that was all I ever said
Click to expand...


Which is irrelevant.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a bump stock does not meet the definition of modification of the firing mechanism to full auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever said the shooters weapons were full auto and not bump stock mods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was the assumption before the info on the bump stocks was printed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was your assumption this morning, after that info was available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not after someone linked to the news story it wasn't.
> 
> I specifically remember thanking Rightwinger for the link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're still arguing about the bump stock.
Click to expand...


I am not arguing that it wasn't used am I ?

I am merely stating that by DEFINITION a bump stock does not rise to the level of breaking the law as it pertains to modifications of semiauto to full auto


----------



## Marion Morrison

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Modified with a bump stock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing that states officially that he used a bump-fire stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now where are you getting your news from...?
> 
> Gunman had 'bump-stock' device that could speed fire
Click to expand...


*Phake Noos! If you read down, you will see:*

*"They are investigating whether those stocks were used to modify weapons used in the massacre,"*

*He could have been using a .30 cal for all anybody knows at this point.*

*I tell you what, there'll be spent bullets, and shell casings to get prints off of. Also gun innards.*


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> not really.  It's still a slower rate of fire than a true automatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But very effective as we have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> a person can without any external device shoot a semiauto at a rate of 400 - 500 rounds a minute if accuracy isn't a concern
> 
> the bump stock speeds that up a little bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stats on the bumpstock are meaningless
> It is what we saw. A very fast rate of fire and a very efficient way for one man to kill and injure many, many people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and it does not meet the legal definition of a full auto modification
> 
> that was all I ever said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


ONly to you.

I personally think words and definitions are important


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
> The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range
> 
> Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FACT is a legal mod is just as effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really.  It's still a slower rate of fire than a true automatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But very effective as we have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> effective?
> 
> only when shooting into a crowd.
> 
> picking off individual targets?
> 
> no
Click to expand...


Probably why the shooter had scoped rifles on tripods.

The shooters carnage is not impressive enough for you?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> But very effective as we have seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> a person can without any external device shoot a semiauto at a rate of 400 - 500 rounds a minute if accuracy isn't a concern
> 
> the bump stock speeds that up a little bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your stats on the bumpstock are meaningless
> It is what we saw. A very fast rate of fire and a very efficient way for one man to kill and injure many, many people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and it does not meet the legal definition of a full auto modification
> 
> that was all I ever said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ONly to you.
> 
> I personally think words and definitions are important
Click to expand...


Especially when attempting to minimize the actions of this gun nut.


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> *AR-15 Lovers Are Getting Fully Automatic Thrills with Barely Legal Gadgets*
> *Bump fire devices let black rifles fire hundreds of rounds per minute. They've become hot accessories for the growing tactical weapons set.*
> 
> These Barely Legal Bump Fire Gadgets Can Make an AR-15 Fire Hundreds of Rounds Per Minute



Know what the difference between legal, and barely legal is?


oops, there doesn't seem to be one


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have stats for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no stats I am aware of that cover plea deals and I am not going to look into every trial in the country to compile them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you're saying then is that you Know for a fact that gun regulations are not enforced but you have no ability to show how that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should read your links instead of going for sensational headlines.
> 
> 
> "State prosecutors said they're not surprised by the rate, but said there is more to it than those raw numbers. They said that cases usually have multiple charges, and that in Superior Court where felony trials occur, they get some sort of conviction in 87 percent of cases involving a firearm.
> 
> Most of the time, 62 percent, the convictions are for gun offenses."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet over 70% of gun charges are dropped.
> 
> That doesn't sound like enforcement to me.
> 
> if 70% of DUI cases were dropped would you say that was enforcing the laws?
Click to expand...




Skull Pilot said:


> And yet over 70% of gun charges are dropped.



That's right, play dumb. You didn't even care to read or understand your own link.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time a gun charge gets pleaded down or dropped from a list of charges that gun law is not being enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have stats for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no stats I am aware of that cover plea deals and I am not going to look into every trial in the country to compile them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you're saying then is that you Know for a fact that gun regulations are not enforced but you have no ability to show how that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should read your links instead of going for sensational headlines.
> 
> 
> "State prosecutors said they're not surprised by the rate, but said there is more to it than those raw numbers. They said that cases usually have multiple charges, and that in Superior Court where felony trials occur, they get some sort of conviction in 87 percent of cases involving a firearm.
> 
> Most of the time, 62 percent, the convictions are for gun offenses."
Click to expand...

here's another one for you

Dropped gun charges spark call for legislation

An Indianapolis Star review (http://indy.st/Zs0UJg ) of every Marion County gun charge from 2009 to June of this year found that prosecutors dismissed 3,059 gun charges, half of which were felony counts. Possession of a firearm by a serious violent felon was dismissed in 41 percent of cases


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FACT is a legal mod is just as effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really.  It's still a slower rate of fire than a true automatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But very effective as we have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> effective?
> 
> only when shooting into a crowd.
> 
> picking off individual targets?
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably why the shooter had scoped rifles on tripods.
> 
> The shooters carnage is not impressive enough for you?
Click to expand...


impressive?

no

Depressive, yes.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> a person can without any external device shoot a semiauto at a rate of 400 - 500 rounds a minute if accuracy isn't a concern
> 
> the bump stock speeds that up a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> Your stats on the bumpstock are meaningless
> It is what we saw. A very fast rate of fire and a very efficient way for one man to kill and injure many, many people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and it does not meet the legal definition of a full auto modification
> 
> that was all I ever said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ONly to you.
> 
> I personally think words and definitions are important
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially when attempting to minimize the actions of this gun nut.
Click to expand...


I have never uttered a single word doing that


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *AR-15 Lovers Are Getting Fully Automatic Thrills with Barely Legal Gadgets*
> *Bump fire devices let black rifles fire hundreds of rounds per minute. They've become hot accessories for the growing tactical weapons set.*
> 
> These Barely Legal Bump Fire Gadgets Can Make an AR-15 Fire Hundreds of Rounds Per Minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what the difference between legal, and barely legal is?
> 
> 
> oops, there doesn't seem to be one
Click to expand...




WillHaftawaite said:


> oops, there doesn't seem to be one



It certainly doesn't matter at all given the carnage.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no stats I am aware of that cover plea deals and I am not going to look into every trial in the country to compile them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you're saying then is that you Know for a fact that gun regulations are not enforced but you have no ability to show how that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should read your links instead of going for sensational headlines.
> 
> 
> "State prosecutors said they're not surprised by the rate, but said there is more to it than those raw numbers. They said that cases usually have multiple charges, and that in Superior Court where felony trials occur, they get some sort of conviction in 87 percent of cases involving a firearm.
> 
> Most of the time, 62 percent, the convictions are for gun offenses."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet over 70% of gun charges are dropped.
> 
> That doesn't sound like enforcement to me.
> 
> if 70% of DUI cases were dropped would you say that was enforcing the laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet over 70% of gun charges are dropped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right, play dumb. You didn't even care to read or understand your own link.
Click to expand...


The conviction rate only applies to charges that were not dropped before trial you idiot.

So the 60% conviction rate is on the 30% of gun charges that were not dropped before trial


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have stats for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no stats I am aware of that cover plea deals and I am not going to look into every trial in the country to compile them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you're saying then is that you Know for a fact that gun regulations are not enforced but you have no ability to show how that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should read your links instead of going for sensational headlines.
> 
> 
> "State prosecutors said they're not surprised by the rate, but said there is more to it than those raw numbers. They said that cases usually have multiple charges, and that in Superior Court where felony trials occur, they get some sort of conviction in 87 percent of cases involving a firearm.
> 
> Most of the time, 62 percent, the convictions are for gun offenses."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here's another one for you
> 
> Dropped gun charges spark call for legislation
> 
> An Indianapolis Star review (http://indy.st/Zs0UJg ) of every Marion County gun charge from 2009 to June of this year found that prosecutors dismissed 3,059 gun charges, half of which were felony counts. Possession of a firearm by a serious violent felon was dismissed in 41 percent of cases
Click to expand...


You haven't resolved your last link.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
> The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range
> 
> Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FACT is a legal mod is just as effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really.  It's still a slower rate of fire than a true automatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But very effective as we have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> a person can without any external device shoot a semiauto at a rate of 400 - 500 rounds a minute if accuracy isn't a concern
> 
> the bump stock speeds that up a little bit
Click to expand...

Not according to google. 

I hear 3/sec max and only for short bursts.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what you're saying then is that you Know for a fact that gun regulations are not enforced but you have no ability to show how that is?
> 
> 
> 
> In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should read your links instead of going for sensational headlines.
> 
> 
> "State prosecutors said they're not surprised by the rate, but said there is more to it than those raw numbers. They said that cases usually have multiple charges, and that in Superior Court where felony trials occur, they get some sort of conviction in 87 percent of cases involving a firearm.
> 
> Most of the time, 62 percent, the convictions are for gun offenses."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet over 70% of gun charges are dropped.
> 
> That doesn't sound like enforcement to me.
> 
> if 70% of DUI cases were dropped would you say that was enforcing the laws?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet over 70% of gun charges are dropped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right, play dumb. You didn't even care to read or understand your own link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conviction rate only applies to charges that were not dropped before trial you idiot.
> 
> So the 60% conviction rate is on the 30% of gun charges that were not dropped before trial
Click to expand...


That's not what it says, dope.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no stats I am aware of that cover plea deals and I am not going to look into every trial in the country to compile them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you're saying then is that you Know for a fact that gun regulations are not enforced but you have no ability to show how that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should read your links instead of going for sensational headlines.
> 
> 
> "State prosecutors said they're not surprised by the rate, but said there is more to it than those raw numbers. They said that cases usually have multiple charges, and that in Superior Court where felony trials occur, they get some sort of conviction in 87 percent of cases involving a firearm.
> 
> Most of the time, 62 percent, the convictions are for gun offenses."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here's another one for you
> 
> Dropped gun charges spark call for legislation
> 
> An Indianapolis Star review (http://indy.st/Zs0UJg ) of every Marion County gun charge from 2009 to June of this year found that prosecutors dismissed 3,059 gun charges, half of which were felony counts. Possession of a firearm by a serious violent felon was dismissed in 41 percent of cases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't resolved your last link.
Click to expand...


I did you just haven't read the post yet


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *AR-15 Lovers Are Getting Fully Automatic Thrills with Barely Legal Gadgets*
> *Bump fire devices let black rifles fire hundreds of rounds per minute. They've become hot accessories for the growing tactical weapons set.*
> 
> These Barely Legal Bump Fire Gadgets Can Make an AR-15 Fire Hundreds of Rounds Per Minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what the difference between legal, and barely legal is?
> 
> 
> oops, there doesn't seem to be one
Click to expand...


_Know what the difference between legal, and barely legal is?_

Yes the difference is NRA gun lobby approval


----------



## hunarcy

rightwinger said:


> So...who is to blame for the tragedy?
> 
> Of course a crazed gunman is to blame
> 
> But the blame also goes to our gutless Congress. A Congress that tragedy after tragedy has held meaningless "moments of silence" for the victims and then does nothing about it. A Congress that has had bills in front of it for decades to ban assault rifles, high capacity magazines and devices to increase the firing rate of semiautomatic rifles.
> 
> But no, our Congress dutifully complies to the NRAs demands. No restrictions on high capacity weapons, no background checks, no measures to keep guns out of the hands of crazies



A Congress that recognizes that innocent people should not be punished or restricted when someone else commits a disgusting and reprehensible crime.


----------



## Skull Pilot

MarkDuffy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FACT is a legal mod is just as effective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really.  It's still a slower rate of fire than a true automatic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But very effective as we have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> a person can without any external device shoot a semiauto at a rate of 400 - 500 rounds a minute if accuracy isn't a concern
> 
> the bump stock speeds that up a little bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to google.
> 
> I hear 3/sec max and only for short bursts.
Click to expand...


Quora.

OK I guess it doesn't matter that I know for a fact I can empty 30 round magazine of .223 ammo in 4 seconds or so right?

so assuming a large enough magazine that's 450 per minute


----------



## hunarcy

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *AR-15 Lovers Are Getting Fully Automatic Thrills with Barely Legal Gadgets*
> *Bump fire devices let black rifles fire hundreds of rounds per minute. They've become hot accessories for the growing tactical weapons set.*
> 
> These Barely Legal Bump Fire Gadgets Can Make an AR-15 Fire Hundreds of Rounds Per Minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what the difference between legal, and barely legal is?
> 
> 
> oops, there doesn't seem to be one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Know what the difference between legal, and barely legal is?_
> 
> Yes the difference is NRA gun lobby approval
Click to expand...


No, there is no difference.  Both are legal.


----------



## Skull Pilot

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *AR-15 Lovers Are Getting Fully Automatic Thrills with Barely Legal Gadgets*
> *Bump fire devices let black rifles fire hundreds of rounds per minute. They've become hot accessories for the growing tactical weapons set.*
> 
> These Barely Legal Bump Fire Gadgets Can Make an AR-15 Fire Hundreds of Rounds Per Minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what the difference between legal, and barely legal is?
> 
> 
> oops, there doesn't seem to be one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Know what the difference between legal, and barely legal is?_
> 
> Yes the difference is NRA gun lobby approval
Click to expand...

 Yup I do

17 years 364 days 23 hours 59 minutes 59 seconds is ILLEGAL
18 years and one second old is barely legal


----------



## MarkDuffy

hunarcy said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *AR-15 Lovers Are Getting Fully Automatic Thrills with Barely Legal Gadgets*
> *Bump fire devices let black rifles fire hundreds of rounds per minute. They've become hot accessories for the growing tactical weapons set.*
> 
> These Barely Legal Bump Fire Gadgets Can Make an AR-15 Fire Hundreds of Rounds Per Minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what the difference between legal, and barely legal is?
> 
> 
> oops, there doesn't seem to be one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Know what the difference between legal, and barely legal is?_
> 
> Yes the difference is NRA gun lobby approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there is no difference.  Both are legal.
Click to expand...

And that is the problem. 

There is absolutely no reason WMD should be legal.

Rate of fire AND magazine size.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Legal machine guns are definitely NOT a solution.

How long does it take to remove 500 bullets from a deer?


----------



## hunarcy

MarkDuffy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *AR-15 Lovers Are Getting Fully Automatic Thrills with Barely Legal Gadgets*
> *Bump fire devices let black rifles fire hundreds of rounds per minute. They've become hot accessories for the growing tactical weapons set.*
> 
> These Barely Legal Bump Fire Gadgets Can Make an AR-15 Fire Hundreds of Rounds Per Minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what the difference between legal, and barely legal is?
> 
> 
> oops, there doesn't seem to be one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Know what the difference between legal, and barely legal is?_
> 
> Yes the difference is NRA gun lobby approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there is no difference.  Both are legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is the problem.
> 
> There is absolutely no reason WMD should be legal.
> 
> Rate of fire AND magazine size.
Click to expand...


That is your opinion and you are welcome to have it.  However,  you are not welcome to inflict your opinion on to me.


----------



## MarkDuffy

I totally understand the thrill of blasting the crap outta targets, but Jesus


----------



## Hutch Starskey

All the talk of rates of fire, accuracy and technical differentiation are irrelevant.

Paddock did what he did with what he had. He did it very effectively and efficiently.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Hutch Starskey said:


> All the talk of rates of fire, accuracy and technical differentiation are irrelevant.
> 
> Paddock did what he did with what he had. He did it very effectively and efficiently.


and the gunnuts want him to have even MORE firepower


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the talk of rates of fire, accuracy and technical differentiation are irrelevant.
> 
> Paddock did what he did with what he had. He did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> and the gunnuts want him to have even MORE firepower
Click to expand...


no

the 'gun nuts' want to take away the rights of others, some who only shoot at paper targets, to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## Skull Pilot

MarkDuffy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the talk of rates of fire, accuracy and technical differentiation are irrelevant.
> 
> Paddock did what he did with what he had. He did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> and the gunnuts want him to have even MORE firepower
Click to expand...

That would mean fully auto weapons and I have not ever heard anyone say that 

But a semiauto is a commonplace rifle and has been around for over 100 years.

There is no reason to regulate them more than they already are


----------



## hunarcy

MarkDuffy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the talk of rates of fire, accuracy and technical differentiation are irrelevant.
> 
> Paddock did what he did with what he had. He did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> and the gunnuts want him to have even MORE firepower
Click to expand...


The "gun nut" is the one that blames the weapon for the misdeed of the human.  If I use a hammer to break a window, was it the hammer's fault?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the talk of rates of fire, accuracy and technical differentiation are irrelevant.
> 
> Paddock did what he did with what he had. He did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> and the gunnuts want him to have even MORE firepower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no
> 
> the 'gun nuts' want to take away the rights of others, some who only shoot at paper targets, to prevent this from happening again.
Click to expand...


Paper targets and bump stocks?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the talk of rates of fire, accuracy and technical differentiation are irrelevant.
> 
> Paddock did what he did with what he had. He did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> and the gunnuts want him to have even MORE firepower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no
> 
> the 'gun nuts' want to take away the rights of others, some who only shoot at paper targets, to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paper targets and bump stocks?
Click to expand...

How common are bump stocks?

I have been shooting since I was 8 and have never seen one used anywhere.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the talk of rates of fire, accuracy and technical differentiation are irrelevant.
> 
> Paddock did what he did with what he had. He did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> and the gunnuts want him to have even MORE firepower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no
> 
> the 'gun nuts' want to take away the rights of others, some who only shoot at paper targets, to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paper targets and bump stocks?
Click to expand...


yes

you find that....odd?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the talk of rates of fire, accuracy and technical differentiation are irrelevant.
> 
> Paddock did what he did with what he had. He did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> and the gunnuts want him to have even MORE firepower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no
> 
> the 'gun nuts' want to take away the rights of others, some who only shoot at paper targets, to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paper targets and bump stocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How common are bump stocks?
> 
> I have been shooting since I was 8 and have never seen one used anywhere.
Click to expand...

 
Couldn't tell you. I can tell you they're  available online at Cabelas for under $300.

I can also tell you that they are very effective for mass murder.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the talk of rates of fire, accuracy and technical differentiation are irrelevant.
> 
> Paddock did what he did with what he had. He did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> and the gunnuts want him to have even MORE firepower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no
> 
> the 'gun nuts' want to take away the rights of others, some who only shoot at paper targets, to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paper targets and bump stocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How common are bump stocks?
> 
> I have been shooting since I was 8 and have never seen one used anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't tell you. I can tell you they're  available online at Cabelas for under $300.
> 
> I can also tell you that they are very effective for mass murder.
Click to expand...


So is a big truck with a snow plow.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the talk of rates of fire, accuracy and technical differentiation are irrelevant.
> 
> Paddock did what he did with what he had. He did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> and the gunnuts want him to have even MORE firepower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no
> 
> the 'gun nuts' want to take away the rights of others, some who only shoot at paper targets, to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paper targets and bump stocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> you find that....odd?
Click to expand...


After all of the talk of reduced accuracy, yes. You don't?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the gunnuts want him to have even MORE firepower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> the 'gun nuts' want to take away the rights of others, some who only shoot at paper targets, to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paper targets and bump stocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How common are bump stocks?
> 
> I have been shooting since I was 8 and have never seen one used anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't tell you. I can tell you they're  available online at Cabelas for under $300.
> 
> I can also tell you that they are very effective for mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is a big truck with a snow plow.
Click to expand...


Derp! 

Which of course has not a fucking thing to do with Paddock.


----------



## Vastator

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the talk of rates of fire, accuracy and technical differentiation are irrelevant.
> 
> Paddock did what he did with what he had. He did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> and the gunnuts want him to have even MORE firepower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no
> 
> the 'gun nuts' want to take away the rights of others, some who only shoot at paper targets, to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paper targets and bump stocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How common are bump stocks?
> 
> I have been shooting since I was 8 and have never seen one used anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't tell you. I can tell you they're  available online at Cabelas for under $300.
> 
> I can also tell you that they are very effective for mass murder.
Click to expand...

So you can cite an instance where one was used for mass murder?  Outstanding!  Post the link for us...


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> the 'gun nuts' want to take away the rights of others, some who only shoot at paper targets, to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper targets and bump stocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How common are bump stocks?
> 
> I have been shooting since I was 8 and have never seen one used anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't tell you. I can tell you they're  available online at Cabelas for under $300.
> 
> I can also tell you that they are very effective for mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is a big truck with a snow plow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp!
> 
> Which of course has not a fucking thing to do with Paddock.
Click to expand...


Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Vastator said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the gunnuts want him to have even MORE firepower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> the 'gun nuts' want to take away the rights of others, some who only shoot at paper targets, to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paper targets and bump stocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How common are bump stocks?
> 
> I have been shooting since I was 8 and have never seen one used anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't tell you. I can tell you they're  available online at Cabelas for under $300.
> 
> I can also tell you that they are very effective for mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can cite an instance where one was used for mass murder?  Outstanding!  Post the link for us...
Click to expand...


That's right, play dumb.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paper targets and bump stocks?
> 
> 
> 
> How common are bump stocks?
> 
> I have been shooting since I was 8 and have never seen one used anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't tell you. I can tell you they're  available online at Cabelas for under $300.
> 
> I can also tell you that they are very effective for mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is a big truck with a snow plow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp!
> 
> Which of course has not a fucking thing to do with Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
Click to expand...


In this case they are, dope.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the talk of rates of fire, accuracy and technical differentiation are irrelevant.
> 
> Paddock did what he did with what he had. He did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> and the gunnuts want him to have even MORE firepower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no
> 
> the 'gun nuts' want to take away the rights of others, some who only shoot at paper targets, to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paper targets and bump stocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> you find that....odd?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After all of the talk of reduced accuracy, yes. You don't?
Click to expand...



nope

For some. possibly many, it fulfills a dream of handling a fully automatic weapon they would normally never have a chance of handling.

Somewhat like people going to a racetrack, and driving a car that would never be allowed on the street.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How common are bump stocks?
> 
> I have been shooting since I was 8 and have never seen one used anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't tell you. I can tell you they're  available online at Cabelas for under $300.
> 
> I can also tell you that they are very effective for mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is a big truck with a snow plow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp!
> 
> Which of course has not a fucking thing to do with Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
Click to expand...


And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?


----------



## Vastator

Hutch Starskey said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> the 'gun nuts' want to take away the rights of others, some who only shoot at paper targets, to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper targets and bump stocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How common are bump stocks?
> 
> I have been shooting since I was 8 and have never seen one used anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't tell you. I can tell you they're  available online at Cabelas for under $300.
> 
> I can also tell you that they are very effective for mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can cite an instance where one was used for mass murder?  Outstanding!  Post the link for us...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right, play dumb.
Click to expand...

Humor us...  Link?


----------



## Old Yeller

Why does the "girlfriends" work badge still fuction to let this guy skulk the secret entrance-exits?  Does this girlfriend still work there?  If not.....hotel got issues.  More fake news trickled out perhaps?

She lived in the Mesquite home but knows nothing? She just happens to go to Japan the night of shooting? Nice. Who paid?


----------



## MarkDuffy

*NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.

NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> Supposedly the guy used an AR type weapon with a large capacity magazine and a bump stock
> The bump stock allows firing in the 400-700rpm range
> 
> Perfectly legal....the question is...Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> View attachment 152513
> 
> I can buy it on the internet right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They haven't said what types of weapons he used yet. Stop your drooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legally obtainable weapons that can be modified to shoot at 400-800 rpm
> We heard the rate of fire and saw the death and destruction it brought
> 
> Why do private citizens need that level of firepower?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you need a car that can do 110 mph?
Click to expand...


Good point......and when those cars are using that speed to intentionally kill innocent people, we need to investigate limiting speed


----------



## rightwinger

MarkDuffy said:


> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre



NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people

After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly?
> 
> Let me know when you know the facts.
> 
> The FACT is fully auto weapons are highly restricted
> The FACT is modifying a semiauto for full auto is already illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently not
> 
> View attachment 152513
> 
> I can buy it on the internet right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They haven't said what types of weapons he used yet. Stop your drooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legally obtainable weapons that can be modified to shoot at 400-800 rpm
> We heard the rate of fire and saw the death and destruction it brought
> 
> Why do private citizens need that level of firepower?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you need a car that can do 110 mph?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point......and when those cars are using that speed to intentionally kill innocent people, we need to investigate limiting speed
Click to expand...


So is it the intention of the person or the tool used that matters?
Cars have been used to kill so that was the intent of the driver using the car to kill was it not?


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the gunnuts want him to have even MORE firepower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> the 'gun nuts' want to take away the rights of others, some who only shoot at paper targets, to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paper targets and bump stocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> you find that....odd?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After all of the talk of reduced accuracy, yes. You don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> For some. possibly many, it fulfills a dream of handling a fully automatic weapon they would normally never have a chance of handling.
> 
> Somewhat like people going to a racetrack, and driving a car that would never be allowed on the street.
Click to expand...

Perhaps that's the solution.

I would be willing to allow gunnuts to drive a tank or fire a bazooka at a range if they lower their personal arsenal.


----------



## MarkDuffy




----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> and how only people kill people


arent' facts a bitch?


----------



## rightwinger

Hutch Starskey said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are actually kits available (difficult) to convert semi to full automatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And doing that is ILLEGAL.  No amount of legislation will stop CRIMINALS from owning guns and fully auto guns.  The ONLY people prohibited from having machine guns are law abiding citizens.  It's ILLEGAL and what he did was obviously ILLEGAL.  What do we do now?  Make ILLEGAL ILLEGAL?  Fuck gun grabbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bump stock.
> Slide Fire SSAR-15® MOD Stock : Cabela's
> 
> A very effective mod.
Click to expand...


Good value.......
and for only $279.99 you can kill a lot more people in one burst

Don't forget your high capacity magazine!


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are actually kits available (difficult) to convert semi to full automatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And doing that is ILLEGAL.  No amount of legislation will stop CRIMINALS from owning guns and fully auto guns.  The ONLY people prohibited from having machine guns are law abiding citizens.  It's ILLEGAL and what he did was obviously ILLEGAL.  What do we do now?  Make ILLEGAL ILLEGAL?  Fuck gun grabbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bump stock.
> Slide Fire SSAR-15® MOD Stock : Cabela's
> 
> A very effective mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good value.......
> and for only $279.99 you can kill a lot more people in one burst
> 
> Don't forget your high capacity magazine!
Click to expand...

they've been around for a while...

How many have died because of them?


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> and how only people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent' facts a bitch?
Click to expand...


Very true...words of wisdom

We need to ban people with guns....the guns can't do it themselves
Since we can't ban people......guns are the logical choice


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are actually kits available (difficult) to convert semi to full automatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And doing that is ILLEGAL.  No amount of legislation will stop CRIMINALS from owning guns and fully auto guns.  The ONLY people prohibited from having machine guns are law abiding citizens.  It's ILLEGAL and what he did was obviously ILLEGAL.  What do we do now?  Make ILLEGAL ILLEGAL?  Fuck gun grabbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bump stock.
> Slide Fire SSAR-15® MOD Stock : Cabela's
> 
> A very effective mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good value.......
> and for only $279.99 you can kill a lot more people in one burst
> 
> Don't forget your high capacity magazine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they've been around for a while...
> 
> How many have died because of them?
Click to expand...


Too many


----------



## MarkDuffy

rightwinger said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
Click to expand...

My fav is their it is time for mourning, we can talk about gun control later *that never happens*.


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are actually kits available (difficult) to convert semi to full automatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doing that is ILLEGAL.  No amount of legislation will stop CRIMINALS from owning guns and fully auto guns.  The ONLY people prohibited from having machine guns are law abiding citizens.  It's ILLEGAL and what he did was obviously ILLEGAL.  What do we do now?  Make ILLEGAL ILLEGAL?  Fuck gun grabbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bump stock.
> Slide Fire SSAR-15® MOD Stock : Cabela's
> 
> A very effective mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good value.......
> and for only $279.99 you can kill a lot more people in one burst
> 
> Don't forget your high capacity magazine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they've been around for a while...
> 
> How many have died because of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too many
Click to expand...


oh, I agree too many.

but that doesn't really answer my question, does it?


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> and how only people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent' facts a bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very true...words of wisdom
> 
> We need to ban people with guns....the guns can't do it themselves
> Since we can't ban people......guns are the logical choice
Click to expand...


prime example of liberal illogic


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> and how only people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent' facts a bitch?
Click to expand...

So citizens should be allowed to have ANY firepower they want, right?

We have plenty of laws on the books to prevent a nuclear-armed civilian from using it badly, right?


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My fav is their it is time for mourning, we can talk about gun control later *that never happens*.
Click to expand...




MarkDuffy said:


> *that never happens*.



because both sides want what's best for the country, but neither side will put it in a bill


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> and how only people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent' facts a bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So citizens should be allowed to have ANY firepower they want, right?
> 
> We have plenty of laws on the books to prevent a nuclear-armed civilian from using it badly, right?
Click to expand...




MarkDuffy said:


> So citizens should be allowed to have ANY firepower they want, right?


Where have I ever said that?

feel free to provide a link.

SOME citizens should NEVER be allowed to have a firearm, others have shown the responsibility to own tanks, bazookas, etc. 

It doesn't depend on the weapon, it depends on the person


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My fav is their it is time for mourning, we can talk about gun control later *that never happens*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *that never happens*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because both sides want what's best for the country, but neither side will put it in a bill
Click to expand...

The republican side shirley won't


----------



## Old Yeller

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> and how only people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent' facts a bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So citizens should be allowed to have ANY firepower they want, right?
> 
> We have plenty of laws on the books to prevent a nuclear-armed civilian from using it badly, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So citizens should be allowed to have ANY firepower they want, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have I ever said that?
> 
> feel free to provide a link.
> 
> SOME citizens should NEVER be allowed to have a firearm, others have shown the responsibility to own tanks, bazookas, etc.
> 
> It doesn't depend on the weapon, it depends on the person
Click to expand...




How about those who aqquire a bunch of weapons in their twenties,  then go crazy in their 60s? I never heard of that fact mentioned.  What did they do with all those guns When they reach 70 80 90 and start to order the casket?


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> and how only people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent' facts a bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So citizens should be allowed to have ANY firepower they want, right?
> 
> We have plenty of laws on the books to prevent a nuclear-armed civilian from using it badly, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So citizens should be allowed to have ANY firepower they want, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have I ever said that?
> 
> feel free to provide a link.
> 
> SOME citizens should NEVER be allowed to have a firearm, others have shown the responsibility to own tanks, bazookas, etc.
> 
> It doesn't depend on the weapon, it depends on the person
Click to expand...

Paddock would pass the tank & bazooka responsibility test. 

That's kinda the point.

Most mass murders by far are committed with perfectly legal arms.


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My fav is their it is time for mourning, we can talk about gun control later *that never happens*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *that never happens*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because both sides want what's best for the country, but neither side will put it in a bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The republican side shirley won't
Click to expand...


Neither will the Dimocrats.

They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .

(not to mention, they look scary)


----------



## Coyote

WillHaftawaite said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can just round up and deport/imprison terrorist types: ANTIFA, BLM, ISIS ect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorables...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how they won't call rightwingnut wackos like the Vega's shooter terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link, or just pulling something out of your ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're so funny... let me know when you get on the lunatic rightwingnuts saying the gun nut is a lefty.
> 
> gee.... how likely is that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you made the claim, little girl, can't you back it up?
> 
> I, personally, am waiting for proof.
> 
> something posters on this board don't care about.
Click to expand...

And i wonder if any has considered that maybe there is no left/right to it at all?


----------



## rightwinger

MarkDuffy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My fav is their it is time for mourning, we can talk about gun control later *that never happens*.
Click to expand...


Same as you are not allowed to talk about global warming after a hurricane

Let the story die down and people will forget about it until the next massacre


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My fav is their it is time for mourning, we can talk about gun control later *that never happens*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *that never happens*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because both sides want what's best for the country, but neither side will put it in a bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The republican side shirley won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither will the Dimocrats.
> 
> They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .
> 
> (not to mention, they look scary)
Click to expand...


If you misuse your toys....the whole class will suffer


----------



## MarkDuffy

Old Yeller said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> and how only people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent' facts a bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So citizens should be allowed to have ANY firepower they want, right?
> 
> We have plenty of laws on the books to prevent a nuclear-armed civilian from using it badly, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So citizens should be allowed to have ANY firepower they want, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have I ever said that?
> 
> feel free to provide a link.
> 
> SOME citizens should NEVER be allowed to have a firearm, others have shown the responsibility to own tanks, bazookas, etc.
> 
> It doesn't depend on the weapon, it depends on the person
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about those who aqquire a bunch of weapons in their twenties,  then go crazy in their 60s? I never heard of that fact mentioned.  What did they do with all those guns When they reach 70 80 90 and start to order the casket?
Click to expand...

Yes a huge problem. 

Also, as the gun collection goes up, there becomes a need to get rid of the older ones. Perhaps even sell the old to be able to afford the new. Then there is the keeping the arsenal safe from kids and others. 

Most of the gunnut posters even here talk about their huge arsenals.


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> 
> 
> My fav is their it is time for mourning, we can talk about gun control later *that never happens*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *that never happens*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because both sides want what's best for the country, but neither side will put it in a bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The republican side shirley won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither will the Dimocrats.
> 
> They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .
> 
> (not to mention, they look scary)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you misuse your toys....the whole class will suffer
Click to expand...


yup

that's the standard democrat answer isn't it.

One person screws up, screw everyone for it


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> and how only people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent' facts a bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So citizens should be allowed to have ANY firepower they want, right?
> 
> We have plenty of laws on the books to prevent a nuclear-armed civilian from using it badly, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So citizens should be allowed to have ANY firepower they want, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have I ever said that?
> 
> feel free to provide a link.
> 
> SOME citizens should NEVER be allowed to have a firearm, others have shown the responsibility to own tanks, bazookas, etc.
> 
> It doesn't depend on the weapon, it depends on the person
Click to expand...

You said it here

_arent' facts a bitch?_

and why I responded to it. You claimed the problem is the people not the gun. I agree!

We need to limit the fire rate and magazine size. I would also like to see a limit on the arsenal size. You can only own so many guns at one time and you can never sell them to anyone but the Police department.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the gunnuts want him to have even MORE firepower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> the 'gun nuts' want to take away the rights of others, some who only shoot at paper targets, to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paper targets and bump stocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> you find that....odd?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After all of the talk of reduced accuracy, yes. You don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> For some. possibly many, it fulfills a dream of handling a fully automatic weapon they would normally never have a chance of handling.
> 
> Somewhat like people going to a racetrack, and driving a car that would never be allowed on the street.
Click to expand...


I have no problem with people going to licensed ranges and firing as many full auto rounds as they wish. That already exists.
The don't need that capacity for themselves.


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My fav is their it is time for mourning, we can talk about gun control later *that never happens*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *that never happens*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because both sides want what's best for the country, but neither side will put it in a bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The republican side shirley won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither will the Dimocrats.
> 
> They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .
> 
> (not to mention, they look scary)
Click to expand...

That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help. It tried to address fire rate. The NRA used loopholes to continue the ever increasing fire rate.


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> and how only people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent' facts a bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So citizens should be allowed to have ANY firepower they want, right?
> 
> We have plenty of laws on the books to prevent a nuclear-armed civilian from using it badly, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So citizens should be allowed to have ANY firepower they want, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have I ever said that?
> 
> feel free to provide a link.
> 
> SOME citizens should NEVER be allowed to have a firearm, others have shown the responsibility to own tanks, bazookas, etc.
> 
> It doesn't depend on the weapon, it depends on the person
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said it here
> 
> _arent' facts a bitch?_
> 
> and why I responded to it. You claimed the problem is the people not the gun. I agree!
> 
> We need to limit the fire rate and magazine size. I would also like to see a limit on the arsenal size. You can only own so many guns at one time and you can never sell them to anyone but the Police department.
Click to expand...




MarkDuffy said:


> We need to limit the fire rate and magazine size.



why?



MarkDuffy said:


> I would also like to see a limit on the arsenal size



Why?



MarkDuffy said:


> You can only own so many guns at one time and you can never sell them to anyone but the Police department.



Why?


----------



## MarkDuffy

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> 
> 
> My fav is their it is time for mourning, we can talk about gun control later *that never happens*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *that never happens*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because both sides want what's best for the country, but neither side will put it in a bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The republican side shirley won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither will the Dimocrats.
> 
> They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .
> 
> (not to mention, they look scary)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you misuse your toys....the whole class will suffer
Click to expand...

Zing!

The US Military even uses this!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> the 'gun nuts' want to take away the rights of others, some who only shoot at paper targets, to prevent this from happening again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paper targets and bump stocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> you find that....odd?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After all of the talk of reduced accuracy, yes. You don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> For some. possibly many, it fulfills a dream of handling a fully automatic weapon they would normally never have a chance of handling.
> 
> Somewhat like people going to a racetrack, and driving a car that would never be allowed on the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with people going to licensed ranges and firing as many full auto rounds as they wish. That already exists.
> The don't need that capacity got themselves.
Click to expand...




Hutch Starskey said:


> The don't need that capacity got themselves.



huh?


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> 
> 
> My fav is their it is time for mourning, we can talk about gun control later *that never happens*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *that never happens*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because both sides want what's best for the country, but neither side will put it in a bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The republican side shirley won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither will the Dimocrats.
> 
> They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .
> 
> (not to mention, they look scary)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help. It tried to address fire rate. The NRA used loopholes to continue the ever increasing fire rate.
Click to expand...




MarkDuffy said:


> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help.



how did it help?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't tell you. I can tell you they're  available online at Cabelas for under $300.
> 
> I can also tell you that they are very effective for mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is a big truck with a snow plow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp!
> 
> Which of course has not a fucking thing to do with Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
Click to expand...


It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.

European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My fav is their it is time for mourning, we can talk about gun control later *that never happens*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *that never happens*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because both sides want what's best for the country, but neither side will put it in a bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The republican side shirley won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither will the Dimocrats.
> 
> They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .
> 
> (not to mention, they look scary)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help. It tried to address fire rate. The NRA used loopholes to continue the ever increasing fire rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how did it help?
Click to expand...

Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*

That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.

_— Robert Farley

Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_


----------



## Circe

rightwinger said:


> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up



People will forget it by Thursday, never mind a month.

Mass murder is normal life now.


----------



## Coyote

I think it is time to discuss reasonable gun control measures...


----------



## MarkDuffy

Circe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People will forget it by Thursday, never mind a month.
> 
> Mass murder is normal life now.
Click to expand...

Worse, the increase in mass murder makes the gunnuts want even bigger & faster arsenals.

Gun stocks up after Las Vegas shooting

Guns are good for business


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paper targets and bump stocks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> you find that....odd?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After all of the talk of reduced accuracy, yes. You don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> For some. possibly many, it fulfills a dream of handling a fully automatic weapon they would normally never have a chance of handling.
> 
> Somewhat like people going to a racetrack, and driving a car that would never be allowed on the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with people going to licensed ranges and firing as many full auto rounds as they wish. That already exists.
> The don't need that capacity got themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The don't need that capacity got themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> huh?
Click to expand...


Yeah, right. What other three letter word with o in the middle could that possibly be?


----------



## Circe

Coyote said:


> And i wonder if any has considered that maybe there is no left/right to it at all?




Sure there's a left/right to it. The right wants to fight back against the criminals, and for that we need guns.

The left wants only criminals to have guns, like in Britain. So they can take anything they want whenever they want it.


----------



## Circe

MarkDuffy said:


> Most of the gunnut posters even here talk about their huge arsenals.



Hey, ya gotta be able to arm the neighborhood when the riots start moving this way.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

rightwinger said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are more 'regulations' on firearms than any other piece of merchandise.
> 
> What is needed, is for those regulations to be enforced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and has anyone mentioned that those shots were from a fully automatic weapon?  I thought there were regulations prohibiting those except for law enforcement and the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are actually kits available (difficult) to convert semi to full automatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And doing that is ILLEGAL.  No amount of legislation will stop CRIMINALS from owning guns and fully auto guns.  The ONLY people prohibited from having machine guns are law abiding citizens.  It's ILLEGAL and what he did was obviously ILLEGAL.  What do we do now?  Make ILLEGAL ILLEGAL?  Fuck gun grabbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bump stock.
> Slide Fire SSAR-15® MOD Stock : Cabela's
> 
> A very effective mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good value.......
> and for only $279.99 you can kill a lot more people in one burst
> 
> Don't forget your high capacity magazine!
Click to expand...


I'm  sure there's  a bundle price.


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> because both sides want what's best for the country, but neither side will put it in a bill
> 
> 
> 
> The republican side shirley won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither will the Dimocrats.
> 
> They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .
> 
> (not to mention, they look scary)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help. It tried to address fire rate. The NRA used loopholes to continue the ever increasing fire rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how did it help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
Click to expand...

the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Old Yeller said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre*
> The gun rights group follows its familiar public relations playbook, staying quiet as Democrats blame it for another horrific mass shooting.
> 
> NRA goes dark after Vegas massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NRA always lays low and keeps quiet for a few days and then comes out with some condescending statement about the victims and how only people kill people
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> and how only people kill people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arent' facts a bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So citizens should be allowed to have ANY firepower they want, right?
> 
> We have plenty of laws on the books to prevent a nuclear-armed civilian from using it badly, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So citizens should be allowed to have ANY firepower they want, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have I ever said that?
> 
> feel free to provide a link.
> 
> SOME citizens should NEVER be allowed to have a firearm, others have shown the responsibility to own tanks, bazookas, etc.
> 
> It doesn't depend on the weapon, it depends on the person
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about those who aqquire a bunch of weapons in their twenties,  then go crazy in their 60s? I never heard of that fact mentioned.  What did they do with all those guns When they reach 70 80 90 and start to order the casket?
Click to expand...


They sell them privately to sketchy buyers of course.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> you find that....odd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all of the talk of reduced accuracy, yes. You don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> For some. possibly many, it fulfills a dream of handling a fully automatic weapon they would normally never have a chance of handling.
> 
> Somewhat like people going to a racetrack, and driving a car that would never be allowed on the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with people going to licensed ranges and firing as many full auto rounds as they wish. That already exists.
> The don't need that capacity got themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The don't need that capacity got themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right. What other three letter word with o in the middle could that possibly be?
Click to expand...


thousands

which is why I said 'huh'


----------



## MarkDuffy

Vegas shooter wired $100,000 to girlfriend's home country last week


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all of the talk of reduced accuracy, yes. You don't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> For some. possibly many, it fulfills a dream of handling a fully automatic weapon they would normally never have a chance of handling.
> 
> Somewhat like people going to a racetrack, and driving a car that would never be allowed on the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with people going to licensed ranges and firing as many full auto rounds as they wish. That already exists.
> The don't need that capacity got themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The don't need that capacity got themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right. What other three letter word with o in the middle could that possibly be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thousands
> 
> which is why I said 'huh'
Click to expand...


Functionally illiterate?

Three letter word.  For, maybe?


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republican side shirley won't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither will the Dimocrats.
> 
> They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .
> 
> (not to mention, they look scary)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help. It tried to address fire rate. The NRA used loopholes to continue the ever increasing fire rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how did it help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
Click to expand...

You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.

What is your solution?

_______________ no limit to fire rate?

_______________ no limit to arsenal size?

_______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?

______________ yes machine guns should be legal?

______________ the more guns the better?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

MarkDuffy said:


> Vegas shooter wired $100,000 to girlfriend's home country last week



Hopefully this guy left a manifesto or at least a letter explaining all of this.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> For some. possibly many, it fulfills a dream of handling a fully automatic weapon they would normally never have a chance of handling.
> 
> Somewhat like people going to a racetrack, and driving a car that would never be allowed on the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with people going to licensed ranges and firing as many full auto rounds as they wish. That already exists.
> The don't need that capacity got themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The don't need that capacity got themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right. What other three letter word with o in the middle could that possibly be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thousands
> 
> which is why I said 'huh'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Functionally illiterate?
> 
> Three letter word.  For, maybe?
Click to expand...


no, are you?

is 'for' the only 3 letter word with an 'o' in the middle?

But at least I can change my 'huh' for a laugh now that I can read the sentence.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is a big truck with a snow plow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp!
> 
> Which of course has not a fucking thing to do with Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
Click to expand...

*Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
*“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*

Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with people going to licensed ranges and firing as many full auto rounds as they wish. That already exists.
> The don't need that capacity got themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The don't need that capacity got themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, right. What other three letter word with o in the middle could that possibly be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thousands
> 
> which is why I said 'huh'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Functionally illiterate?
> 
> Three letter word.  For, maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, are you?
> 
> is 'for' the only 3 letter word with an 'o' in the middle?
> 
> But at least I can change my 'huh' for a laugh now that I can read the sentence.
Click to expand...


It's the one that makes sense. Are you really that incompetent that you can't work around a typo?

Sure, anything to avoid addressing the point.


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither will the Dimocrats.
> 
> They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .
> 
> (not to mention, they look scary)
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help. It tried to address fire rate. The NRA used loopholes to continue the ever increasing fire rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how did it help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
Click to expand...



_______X________ no limit to fire rate?

________X_______ no limit to arsenal size?

________X_______ no limit to magazine/drum size?

_____X_________ yes machine guns should be legal?
(they are, you should look it up)

_______X_______ the more guns the better?


Yes to all of your questions.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

MarkDuffy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derp!
> 
> Which of course has not a fucking thing to do with Paddock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
Click to expand...


It's simply madness.


----------



## Circe

MarkDuffy said:


> Vegas shooter wired $100,000 to girlfriend's home country last week



Yeah, I just read this. Not, note, to her, necessarily: to the Philippines generally, the Philippines being a known hotbed of the worst Islamic terrorism. I want to see that ISIS connection ruled out officially before I discount it. I think it's still live.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right. What other three letter word with o in the middle could that possibly be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thousands
> 
> which is why I said 'huh'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Functionally illiterate?
> 
> Three letter word.  For, maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, are you?
> 
> is 'for' the only 3 letter word with an 'o' in the middle?
> 
> But at least I can change my 'huh' for a laugh now that I can read the sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the one that makes sense. Are you really that incompetent that you can't work around a typo?
> 
> Sure, anything to avoid addressing the point.
Click to expand...

your statement:


Hutch Starskey said:


> The don't need that capacity for themselves



it is not a 'need', it is a desire.

Just like people that want a bigger house, a faster car, etc.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help. It tried to address fire rate. The NRA used loopholes to continue the ever increasing fire rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how did it help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _______X________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> ________X_______ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> ________X_______ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> _____X_________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> (they are, you should look it up)
> 
> _______X_______ the more guns the better?
> 
> 
> Yes to all of your questions.
Click to expand...


Nearly six hundred people. Let that sink in.


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My fav is their it is time for mourning, we can talk about gun control later *that never happens*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *that never happens*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because both sides want what's best for the country, but neither side will put it in a bill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The republican side shirley won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither will the Dimocrats.
> 
> They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .
> 
> (not to mention, they look scary)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you misuse your toys....the whole class will suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> that's the standard democrat answer isn't it.
> 
> One person screws up, screw everyone for it
Click to expand...


That's life
Abuse your privileges and those privileges get taken away

Killing 59 people is an abuse of privileges


----------



## Circe

[QUOTE="MarkDuffy, post: 18277666, member: 55459]
What is your solution?

_______________ no limit to fire rate?

_______________ no limit to arsenal size?

_______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?

______________ yes machine guns should be legal?

______________ the more guns the better?[/QUOTE]



I'd say no cannons or grenades. I'm not wild about the big magazines, nor about the silencers, which I think is simply a way to make more money by the gun manufacturers. I don't think machine guns should be legal, but it doesn't seem to matter if it's as easy to file down the stopper part as people are saying.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right. What other three letter word with o in the middle could that possibly be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thousands
> 
> which is why I said 'huh'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Functionally illiterate?
> 
> Three letter word.  For, maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, are you?
> 
> is 'for' the only 3 letter word with an 'o' in the middle?
> 
> But at least I can change my 'huh' for a laugh now that I can read the sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the one that makes sense. Are you really that incompetent that you can't work around a typo?
> 
> Sure, anything to avoid addressing the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your statement:
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The don't need that capacity for themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is not a 'need', it is a desire.
> 
> Just like people that want a bigger house, a faster car, etc.
Click to expand...


And they don't NEED a legal way to own it.

Stop being a dick.


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help. It tried to address fire rate. The NRA used loopholes to continue the ever increasing fire rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how did it help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _______X________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> ________X_______ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> ________X_______ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> _____X_________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> (they are, you should look it up)
> 
> _______X_______ the more guns the better?
> 
> 
> Yes to all of your questions.
Click to expand...

LOL "reply to post not found" or something. You were editing

Anyhoo, thought so. 

And this is the problem. You want the return of the lawless wild wild west & tommy guns in Chicago


----------



## Marion Morrison

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither will the Dimocrats.
> 
> They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .
> 
> (not to mention, they look scary)
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help. It tried to address fire rate. The NRA used loopholes to continue the ever increasing fire rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how did it help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
Click to expand...




ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!



MarkDuffy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derp!
> 
> Which of course has not a fucking thing to do with Paddock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.


----------



## rightwinger

Circe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a month all of Congress will forget about it...they have a recess coming up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People will forget it by Thursday, never mind a month.
> 
> Mass murder is normal life now.
Click to expand...


Lets be honest here

Our Republican led Congress could not even repeal Obamacare after ranting for eight years
No way are they going to do a thing about gun control


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> how did it help?
> 
> 
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _______X________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> ________X_______ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> ________X_______ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> _____X_________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> (they are, you should look it up)
> 
> _______X_______ the more guns the better?
> 
> 
> Yes to all of your questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nearly six hundred people. Let that sink in.
Click to expand...


one person out of hundreds of millions of people that own guns...

Let THAT sink in


----------



## MarkDuffy

Hutch Starskey said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's simply madness.
Click to expand...

Yes it is


----------



## rightwinger

Marion Morrison said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help. It tried to address fire rate. The NRA used loopholes to continue the ever increasing fire rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how did it help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody and let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
Click to expand...


If we take away your machine guns, Muslims are going to murder you in your sleep?


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> because both sides want what's best for the country, but neither side will put it in a bill
> 
> 
> 
> The republican side shirley won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither will the Dimocrats.
> 
> They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .
> 
> (not to mention, they look scary)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you misuse your toys....the whole class will suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> that's the standard democrat answer isn't it.
> 
> One person screws up, screw everyone for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's life
> Abuse your privileges and those privileges get taken away
> 
> Killing 59 people is an abuse of privileges
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> Killing 59 people is an abuse of privileges


I didn't shoot them.

Why do you want to abuse MY privileges?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Marion Morrison said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help. It tried to address fire rate. The NRA used loopholes to continue the ever increasing fire rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how did it help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
Click to expand...


Except it's white gun nuts doing all of the mass killing.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> thousands
> 
> which is why I said 'huh'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Functionally illiterate?
> 
> Three letter word.  For, maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, are you?
> 
> is 'for' the only 3 letter word with an 'o' in the middle?
> 
> But at least I can change my 'huh' for a laugh now that I can read the sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the one that makes sense. Are you really that incompetent that you can't work around a typo?
> 
> Sure, anything to avoid addressing the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your statement:
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The don't need that capacity for themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is not a 'need', it is a desire.
> 
> Just like people that want a bigger house, a faster car, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they don't NEED a legal way to own it.
> 
> Stop being a dick.
Click to expand...


pot calling kettle black?


----------



## MarkDuffy

> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="MarkDuffy, post: 18277666, member: 55459]
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say no cannons or grenades. I'm not wild about the big magazines, nor about the silencers, which I think is simply a way to make more money by the gun manufacturers. I don't think machine guns should be legal, but it doesn't seem to matter if it's as easy to file down the stopper part as people are saying.
Click to expand...


That was one of the biggest issues with the assault weapons ban. republicans forced the loopholes.

It needs to be about fire rate, not specific weapon design or name, cuz the gun manufacturers will get around such things.

Guns to gunnuts is like an addiction. They constantly need a bigger faster and better fix.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Functionally illiterate?
> 
> Three letter word.  For, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, are you?
> 
> is 'for' the only 3 letter word with an 'o' in the middle?
> 
> But at least I can change my 'huh' for a laugh now that I can read the sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the one that makes sense. Are you really that incompetent that you can't work around a typo?
> 
> Sure, anything to avoid addressing the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your statement:
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The don't need that capacity for themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is not a 'need', it is a desire.
> 
> Just like people that want a bigger house, a faster car, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they don't NEED a legal way to own it.
> 
> Stop being a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pot calling kettle black?
Click to expand...

No, calling you a dick.
No one needs a freaking bump stock mod.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hutch Starskey said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> how did it help?
> 
> 
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it's white gun nuts doing all of the mass killing.
Click to expand...


O? Since 1900?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, are you?
> 
> is 'for' the only 3 letter word with an 'o' in the middle?
> 
> But at least I can change my 'huh' for a laugh now that I can read the sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the one that makes sense. Are you really that incompetent that you can't work around a typo?
> 
> Sure, anything to avoid addressing the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your statement:
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The don't need that capacity for themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is not a 'need', it is a desire.
> 
> Just like people that want a bigger house, a faster car, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they don't NEED a legal way to own it.
> 
> Stop being a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pot calling kettle black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, calling you a dick.
> No one needs a freaking bump stock mod.
Click to expand...


Who are you to judge that? I'll tell you who: Some paid leftist shill-on-a-messageboard chump. That's who.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Marion Morrison said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> 
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it's white gun nuts doing all of the mass killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O? Since 1900?
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Marion Morrison said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the one that makes sense. Are you really that incompetent that you can't work around a typo?
> 
> Sure, anything to avoid addressing the point.
> 
> 
> 
> your statement:
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The don't need that capacity for themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is not a 'need', it is a desire.
> 
> Just like people that want a bigger house, a faster car, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they don't NEED a legal way to own it.
> 
> Stop being a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pot calling kettle black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, calling you a dick.
> No one needs a freaking bump stock mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you to judge that? I'll tell you who: Some paid leftist shill-on-a-messageboard chump. That's who.
Click to expand...

A reasonable person.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hutch Starskey said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> 
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it's white gun nuts doing all of the mass killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O? Since 1900?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
Click to expand...


It's not white gun nuts doing all the mass killing.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Marion Morrison said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help. It tried to address fire rate. The NRA used loopholes to continue the ever increasing fire rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how did it help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
Click to expand...

You mean trump didn't fix that already?


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> 
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _______X________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> ________X_______ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> ________X_______ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> _____X_________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> (they are, you should look it up)
> 
> _______X_______ the more guns the better?
> 
> 
> Yes to all of your questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nearly six hundred people. Let that sink in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one person out of hundreds of millions of people that own guns...
> 
> Let THAT sink in
Click to expand...

You just posted that you want it to happen much more


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, are you?
> 
> is 'for' the only 3 letter word with an 'o' in the middle?
> 
> But at least I can change my 'huh' for a laugh now that I can read the sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the one that makes sense. Are you really that incompetent that you can't work around a typo?
> 
> Sure, anything to avoid addressing the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your statement:
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The don't need that capacity for themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is not a 'need', it is a desire.
> 
> Just like people that want a bigger house, a faster car, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they don't NEED a legal way to own it.
> 
> Stop being a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pot calling kettle black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, calling you a dick.
> No one needs a freaking bump stock mod.
Click to expand...



'need' is not the issue.

No one 'needs' a car that goes 200 mph.
(Considering speed limits, no one needs a car that goes 100mph)

no one 'needs' a house with 50 rooms.

no one 'needs' any number of things


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republican side shirley won't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither will the Dimocrats.
> 
> They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .
> 
> (not to mention, they look scary)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you misuse your toys....the whole class will suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> that's the standard democrat answer isn't it.
> 
> One person screws up, screw everyone for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's life
> Abuse your privileges and those privileges get taken away
> 
> Killing 59 people is an abuse of privileges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing 59 people is an abuse of privileges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't shoot them.
> 
> Why do you want to abuse MY privileges?
Click to expand...

Welcome to the real world

Do you want to also stop TSA at customs? Get rid of traffic lights? Allow kids to drink and do drugs?


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> 
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _______X________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> ________X_______ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> ________X_______ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> _____X_________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> (they are, you should look it up)
> 
> _______X_______ the more guns the better?
> 
> 
> Yes to all of your questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nearly six hundred people. Let that sink in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one person out of hundreds of millions of people that own guns...
> 
> Let THAT sink in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just posted that you want it to happen much more
Click to expand...


link?

or are you twisting what I posted to suit your agenda again?


----------



## Marion Morrison

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither will the Dimocrats.
> 
> They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .
> 
> (not to mention, they look scary)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you misuse your toys....the whole class will suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> that's the standard democrat answer isn't it.
> 
> One person screws up, screw everyone for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's life
> Abuse your privileges and those privileges get taken away
> 
> Killing 59 people is an abuse of privileges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing 59 people is an abuse of privileges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't shoot them.
> 
> Why do you want to abuse MY privileges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the real world
> 
> Do you want to also stop TSA at customs? Get rid of traffic lights? Allow kids to drink and do drugs?
Click to expand...


Says the one who lives in the dark corners of the internet.


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither will the Dimocrats.
> 
> They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .
> 
> (not to mention, they look scary)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you misuse your toys....the whole class will suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> that's the standard democrat answer isn't it.
> 
> One person screws up, screw everyone for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's life
> Abuse your privileges and those privileges get taken away
> 
> Killing 59 people is an abuse of privileges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing 59 people is an abuse of privileges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't shoot them.
> 
> Why do you want to abuse MY privileges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the real world
> 
> Do you want to also stop TSA at customs? Get rid of traffic lights? Allow kids to drink and do drugs?
Click to expand...




MarkDuffy said:


> Do you want to also stop TSA at customs? Get rid of traffic lights? Allow kids to drink and do drugs?



what does that have to do with gun control?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Marion Morrison said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it's white gun nuts doing all of the mass killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O? Since 1900?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not white gun nuts doing all the mass killing.
Click to expand...


No wonder you all don't see a problem. You're all woefully underinformed.

White men have committed more mass shootings than any other group



Tell us some more about the need for a Muslim ban.


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______X________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> ________X_______ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> ________X_______ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> _____X_________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> (they are, you should look it up)
> 
> _______X_______ the more guns the better?
> 
> 
> Yes to all of your questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nearly six hundred people. Let that sink in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one person out of hundreds of millions of people that own guns...
> 
> Let THAT sink in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just posted that you want it to happen much more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> or are you twisting what I posted to suit your agenda again?
Click to expand...


Link? LOL, it is in the post sequence when you answered my questions with X's. You want no laws at all. Anything goes. There will be much more mass shootings if you get your way.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the one that makes sense. Are you really that incompetent that you can't work around a typo?
> 
> Sure, anything to avoid addressing the point.
> 
> 
> 
> your statement:
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The don't need that capacity for themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is not a 'need', it is a desire.
> 
> Just like people that want a bigger house, a faster car, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they don't NEED a legal way to own it.
> 
> Stop being a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pot calling kettle black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, calling you a dick.
> No one needs a freaking bump stock mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'need' is not the issue.
> 
> No one 'needs' a car that goes 200 mph.
> (Considering speed limits, no one needs a car that goes 100mph)
> 
> no one 'needs' a house with 50 rooms.
> 
> no one 'needs' any number of things
Click to expand...


When someone kills or injures 600 people with their house, then you'd  have somewhat of a point.

You gun nuts would do well to just take what you already have and stop pushing the limits.


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> _______X________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> ________X_______ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> ________X_______ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> _____X_________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> (they are, you should look it up)
> 
> _______X_______ the more guns the better?
> 
> 
> Yes to all of your questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly six hundred people. Let that sink in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one person out of hundreds of millions of people that own guns...
> 
> Let THAT sink in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just posted that you want it to happen much more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> or are you twisting what I posted to suit your agenda again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? LOL, it is in the post sequence when you answered my questions with X's. You want no laws at all. Anything goes. There will be much more mass shootings if you get your way.
Click to expand...



they give a course at local colleges, called logic 101.

take a class.

No where in that post did I state there  should be no laws.

Just not the restrictions you seem to want.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hutch Starskey said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's white gun nuts doing all of the mass killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O? Since 1900?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not white gun nuts doing all the mass killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No wonder you all don't see a problem. You're all woefully underinformed.
> 
> White men have committed more mass shootings than any other group
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us some more about the need for a Muslim ban.
Click to expand...


They never told you the difference between "some" and "all", huh?

In Spanish: Algunos y Todos.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> your statement:
> it is not a 'need', it is a desire.
> 
> Just like people that want a bigger house, a faster car, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't NEED a legal way to own it.
> 
> Stop being a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pot calling kettle black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, calling you a dick.
> No one needs a freaking bump stock mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'need' is not the issue.
> 
> No one 'needs' a car that goes 200 mph.
> (Considering speed limits, no one needs a car that goes 100mph)
> 
> no one 'needs' a house with 50 rooms.
> 
> no one 'needs' any number of things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone kills or injures 600 people with their house, then you'd  have somewhat of a point.
> 
> You gun nuts would do well to just take what you already have and stop pushing the limits.
Click to expand...


Why do you want to restrict the RIGHTS of a person, because some other person misused that right?


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you misuse your toys....the whole class will suffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> that's the standard democrat answer isn't it.
> 
> One person screws up, screw everyone for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's life
> Abuse your privileges and those privileges get taken away
> 
> Killing 59 people is an abuse of privileges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing 59 people is an abuse of privileges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't shoot them.
> 
> Why do you want to abuse MY privileges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the real world
> 
> Do you want to also stop TSA at customs? Get rid of traffic lights? Allow kids to drink and do drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to also stop TSA at customs? Get rid of traffic lights? Allow kids to drink and do drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what does that have to do with gun control?
Click to expand...

_Why do you want to abuse MY privileges?_

I used to think you cannot be this dumb, but obviously I need to stop giving you the benefit of the doubt.

Civilization unfortunately results in the loss of rights and privileges. Individualism & total freedom has to give a little for the good of the group. 

You can no longer throw your trash outside your house and cause disease for your neighbors.


----------



## rightwinger

MarkDuffy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derp!
> 
> Which of course has not a fucking thing to do with Paddock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
Click to expand...


Parents around the country will go to their Congressman and ask.....My child was murdered in Las Vegas, what will you do about it?

Republicans in Congress will reply....Well, I can give you my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Marion Morrison

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> that's the standard democrat answer isn't it.
> 
> One person screws up, screw everyone for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's life
> Abuse your privileges and those privileges get taken away
> 
> Killing 59 people is an abuse of privileges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing 59 people is an abuse of privileges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't shoot them.
> 
> Why do you want to abuse MY privileges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the real world
> 
> Do you want to also stop TSA at customs? Get rid of traffic lights? Allow kids to drink and do drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to also stop TSA at customs? Get rid of traffic lights? Allow kids to drink and do drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what does that have to do with gun control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Why do you want to abuse MY privileges?_
> 
> I used to think you cannot be this dumb, but obviously I need to stop giving you the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Civilization unfortunately results in the loss of rights and privileges. Individualism & total freedom has to give a little for the good of the group.
> 
> You can no longer throw your trash outside your house and cause disease for your neighbors.
Click to expand...


Abuse what privileges of yours?


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> that's the standard democrat answer isn't it.
> 
> One person screws up, screw everyone for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's life
> Abuse your privileges and those privileges get taken away
> 
> Killing 59 people is an abuse of privileges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing 59 people is an abuse of privileges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't shoot them.
> 
> Why do you want to abuse MY privileges?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the real world
> 
> Do you want to also stop TSA at customs? Get rid of traffic lights? Allow kids to drink and do drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to also stop TSA at customs? Get rid of traffic lights? Allow kids to drink and do drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what does that have to do with gun control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Why do you want to abuse MY privileges?_
> 
> I used to think you cannot be this dumb, but obviously I need to stop giving you the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Civilization unfortunately results in the loss of rights and privileges. Individualism & total freedom has to give a little for the good of the group.
> 
> You can no longer throw your trash outside your house and cause disease for your neighbors.
Click to expand...


You've proven you can be that dumb.

Your side seems to want to limit the second more than it already is.

as we saw in Charlottesville, you want to restrict the right to Free Speech.

are there any parts of the Bill of rights you don't want to restrict?


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it was all "staged" .... we only know what "they" let trickle out.  Not much.
> The Maiden-Marion (and I) are suspicious.   Calling Dale Smith
> 
> 
> edit: this is all too clean?  shoot a bunch of TrumpAholics in the back from 400 yards with houses full of other weapons?  No one knows anything?  Maybe some truth will come out some day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reeks of an Operation Gladio type of event. There are too many conflicting accounts like there were multiple shooters and there is clear video of rifle flashes on the 10th floor from three different rooms. They turned on the lights while this was going on making the concert-goers more vulnerable THEN you have exits that were blocked and inaccessible to them to escape.
> 
> THEN we are told that this 64 year old man lugged nearly 20 rifles up to the 32nd floor of a posh Vegas Hotel and no one noticed? This is the epitome of the Hegelian Dialectic.....create a crisis, wait for the emotional outcry and then propose a solution to the very problem you caused that fits your agenda. Not even 24 hours after this event, I got an e-mail from Moveon.org asking me to sign a petition banning semi-automatic weapons while begging for a donation.......such bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another hoax, eh, delusional dale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a hoax, fawn..........I simply doubt the official narrative including the story that the alleged shooter had Antifa literature in his hotel room. People did die and from what I have ascertained? They were left like sitting ducks when the lights were turned on. Do YOU buy the official story "lock, stock and barrel" with the attitude of "Move along folks...nothing to see here"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no official story yet, dumbfuck.
Click to expand...


They are saying it was a lone gunman and we know that is the bullshit. Police scanner chatter and eye-witnesses say so, "dumbfuck".


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Marion Morrison said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's white gun nuts doing all of the mass killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O? Since 1900?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not white gun nuts doing all the mass killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No wonder you all don't see a problem. You're all woefully underinformed.
> 
> White men have committed more mass shootings than any other group
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us some more about the need for a Muslim ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They never told you the difference between "some" and "all", huh?
> 
> In Spanish: Algunos y Todos.
Click to expand...


The vast majority. Better?
You  gun owning white folks are by far the biggest threat to my public safety.


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republican side shirley won't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither will the Dimocrats.
> 
> They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .
> 
> (not to mention, they look scary)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you misuse your toys....the whole class will suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> that's the standard democrat answer isn't it.
> 
> One person screws up, screw everyone for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's life
> Abuse your privileges and those privileges get taken away
> 
> Killing 59 people is an abuse of privileges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing 59 people is an abuse of privileges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't shoot them.
> 
> Why do you want to abuse MY privileges?
Click to expand...


Because that is the way things work in a civilized society

I can drive over 100mph hour safely, why should I have to slow down because others crash?
I can hold my liquor, why should I not be allowed to drink and drive?
I enjoy smoking, why should I have to stop just because others do not like it?


----------



## Dale Smith

Hutch Starskey said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> O? Since 1900?
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not white gun nuts doing all the mass killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No wonder you all don't see a problem. You're all woefully underinformed.
> 
> White men have committed more mass shootings than any other group
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us some more about the need for a Muslim ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They never told you the difference between "some" and "all", huh?
> 
> In Spanish: Algunos y Todos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority. Better?
> You  gun owning white folks are by far the biggest threat to my public safety.
Click to expand...


Hutch SEZ????? "Only my beloved gubermint should have guns!!!!'

That's a good little commie....... (snicker)


----------



## rightwinger

High capacity and high firing rate guns are a danger to society and need to be banned


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't NEED a legal way to own it.
> 
> Stop being a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pot calling kettle black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, calling you a dick.
> No one needs a freaking bump stock mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'need' is not the issue.
> 
> No one 'needs' a car that goes 200 mph.
> (Considering speed limits, no one needs a car that goes 100mph)
> 
> no one 'needs' a house with 50 rooms.
> 
> no one 'needs' any number of things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone kills or injures 600 people with their house, then you'd  have somewhat of a point.
> 
> You gun nuts would do well to just take what you already have and stop pushing the limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to restrict the RIGHTS of a person, because some other person misused that right?
Click to expand...

It's become a serious public safety concern. It's  time to lock this shit down.
Restriction is not removal. They're my rights as well. I'm just far more reasonable than you.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hutch Starskey said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> O? Since 1900?
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not white gun nuts doing all the mass killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No wonder you all don't see a problem. You're all woefully underinformed.
> 
> White men have committed more mass shootings than any other group
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us some more about the need for a Muslim ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They never told you the difference between "some" and "all", huh?
> 
> In Spanish: Algunos y Todos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority. Better?
> You  gun owning white folks are by far the biggest threat to my public safety.
Click to expand...


Funny, I would think that would be heart disease, prescription meds, and automobile accidents.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> pot calling kettle black?
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling you a dick.
> No one needs a freaking bump stock mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'need' is not the issue.
> 
> No one 'needs' a car that goes 200 mph.
> (Considering speed limits, no one needs a car that goes 100mph)
> 
> no one 'needs' a house with 50 rooms.
> 
> no one 'needs' any number of things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone kills or injures 600 people with their house, then you'd  have somewhat of a point.
> 
> You gun nuts would do well to just take what you already have and stop pushing the limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to restrict the RIGHTS of a person, because some other person misused that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's become a serious public safety concern. It's  time to lock this shit down.
> Restriction is not removal. They're my rights as well. I'm just far more reasonable than you.
Click to expand...


That's a good wittle meme parrot.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Dale Smith said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not white gun nuts doing all the mass killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No wonder you all don't see a problem. You're all woefully underinformed.
> 
> White men have committed more mass shootings than any other group
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us some more about the need for a Muslim ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They never told you the difference between "some" and "all", huh?
> 
> In Spanish: Algunos y Todos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority. Better?
> You  gun owning white folks are by far the biggest threat to my public safety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hutch SEZ????? "Only my beloved gubermint should have guns!!!!'
> 
> That's a good little commie....... (snicker)
Click to expand...


Go back to the conspiracy cave, dope.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> pot calling kettle black?
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling you a dick.
> No one needs a freaking bump stock mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'need' is not the issue.
> 
> No one 'needs' a car that goes 200 mph.
> (Considering speed limits, no one needs a car that goes 100mph)
> 
> no one 'needs' a house with 50 rooms.
> 
> no one 'needs' any number of things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone kills or injures 600 people with their house, then you'd  have somewhat of a point.
> 
> You gun nuts would do well to just take what you already have and stop pushing the limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to restrict the RIGHTS of a person, because some other person misused that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's become a serious public safety concern. It's  time to lock this shit down.
> Restriction is not removal. They're my rights as well. I'm just far more reasonable than you.
Click to expand...




Hutch Starskey said:


> They're my rights as well.



Then act like it, defend them.

Stop trying to take the rights away from the innocents.


----------



## koshergrl

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> pot calling kettle black?
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling you a dick.
> No one needs a freaking bump stock mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 'need' is not the issue.
> 
> No one 'needs' a car that goes 200 mph.
> (Considering speed limits, no one needs a car that goes 100mph)
> 
> no one 'needs' a house with 50 rooms.
> 
> no one 'needs' any number of things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone kills or injures 600 people with their house, then you'd  have somewhat of a point.
> 
> You gun nuts would do well to just take what you already have and stop pushing the limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to restrict the RIGHTS of a person, because some other person misused that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's become a serious public safety concern. It's  time to lock this shit down.
> Restriction is not removal. They're my rights as well. I'm just far more reasonable than you.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. You aren't more reasonable, and your reasonableness is irrelevant anyway. 

You don't get to restrict my access to weapons. Isn't going to happen. I'll make my fucking own, and I will use them on people who try to take them.


----------



## koshergrl

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling you a dick.
> No one needs a freaking bump stock mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'need' is not the issue.
> 
> No one 'needs' a car that goes 200 mph.
> (Considering speed limits, no one needs a car that goes 100mph)
> 
> no one 'needs' a house with 50 rooms.
> 
> no one 'needs' any number of things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone kills or injures 600 people with their house, then you'd  have somewhat of a point.
> 
> You gun nuts would do well to just take what you already have and stop pushing the limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to restrict the RIGHTS of a person, because some other person misused that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's become a serious public safety concern. It's  time to lock this shit down.
> Restriction is not removal. They're my rights as well. I'm just far more reasonable than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're my rights as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then act like it, defend them.
> 
> Stop trying to take the rights away from the innocents.
Click to expand...

This all ties in with the regressive belief that there are too many people in the world (particularly *unreasonable* people). They stupidly cast themselves as the *survivors* in their communist fantasies. But they aren't. No matter who comes out on top, everybody wants them gone and the first action taken by either side is to neutralize the useful idiots.


----------



## Leo123

> It's become a serious public safety concern. It's  time to lock this shit down.
> Restriction is not removal. They're my rights as well. I'm just far more reasonable than you.



You are not ever going to 'lock this shit down' by taking weapons away from law abiding citizens.  Automatic weapons are already illegal.  How did that work out?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Marion Morrison said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not white gun nuts doing all the mass killing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No wonder you all don't see a problem. You're all woefully underinformed.
> 
> White men have committed more mass shootings than any other group
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us some more about the need for a Muslim ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They never told you the difference between "some" and "all", huh?
> 
> In Spanish: Algunos y Todos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority. Better?
> You  gun owning white folks are by far the biggest threat to my public safety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, I would think that would be heart disease, prescription meds, and automobile accidents.
Click to expand...


Except the subject was mass shootings, dope.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling you a dick.
> No one needs a freaking bump stock mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'need' is not the issue.
> 
> No one 'needs' a car that goes 200 mph.
> (Considering speed limits, no one needs a car that goes 100mph)
> 
> no one 'needs' a house with 50 rooms.
> 
> no one 'needs' any number of things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone kills or injures 600 people with their house, then you'd  have somewhat of a point.
> 
> You gun nuts would do well to just take what you already have and stop pushing the limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to restrict the RIGHTS of a person, because some other person misused that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's become a serious public safety concern. It's  time to lock this shit down.
> Restriction is not removal. They're my rights as well. I'm just far more reasonable than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're my rights as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then act like it, defend them.
> 
> Stop trying to take the rights away from the innocents.
Click to expand...


Nothing is being taken away, dope.


----------



## MarkDuffy

rightwinger said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Parents around the country will go to their Congressman and ask.....My child was murdered in Las Vegas, what will you do about it?
> 
> Republicans in Congress will reply....Well, I can give you my thoughts and prayers
Click to expand...

and sell you a gun


----------



## Hutch Starskey

koshergrl said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling you a dick.
> No one needs a freaking bump stock mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'need' is not the issue.
> 
> No one 'needs' a car that goes 200 mph.
> (Considering speed limits, no one needs a car that goes 100mph)
> 
> no one 'needs' a house with 50 rooms.
> 
> no one 'needs' any number of things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone kills or injures 600 people with their house, then you'd  have somewhat of a point.
> 
> You gun nuts would do well to just take what you already have and stop pushing the limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to restrict the RIGHTS of a person, because some other person misused that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's become a serious public safety concern. It's  time to lock this shit down.
> Restriction is not removal. They're my rights as well. I'm just far more reasonable than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. You aren't more reasonable, and your reasonableness is irrelevant anyway.
> 
> You don't get to restrict my access to weapons. Isn't going to happen. I'll make my fucking own, and I will use them on people who try to take them.
Click to expand...


^Exactly why America is doomed.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

koshergrl said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'need' is not the issue.
> 
> No one 'needs' a car that goes 200 mph.
> (Considering speed limits, no one needs a car that goes 100mph)
> 
> no one 'needs' a house with 50 rooms.
> 
> no one 'needs' any number of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When someone kills or injures 600 people with their house, then you'd  have somewhat of a point.
> 
> You gun nuts would do well to just take what you already have and stop pushing the limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to restrict the RIGHTS of a person, because some other person misused that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's become a serious public safety concern. It's  time to lock this shit down.
> Restriction is not removal. They're my rights as well. I'm just far more reasonable than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're my rights as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then act like it, defend them.
> 
> Stop trying to take the rights away from the innocents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This all ties in with the regressive belief that there are too many people in the world (particularly *unreasonable* people). They stupidly cast themselves as the *survivors* in their communist fantasies. But they aren't. No matter who comes out on top, everybody wants them gone and the first action taken by either side is to neutralize the useful idiots.
Click to expand...


Retarded thinking like this why white morons like you do the majority of mass killings.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is a big truck with a snow plow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derp!
> 
> Which of course has not a fucking thing to do with Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
Click to expand...


Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target 
Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.

OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Coyote said:


> I think it is time to discuss reasonable gun control measures...


We already have plenty of reasonable gun control laws.

It's about time we started enforcing these laws with an iron fist


----------



## MarkDuffy

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derp!
> 
> Which of course has not a fucking thing to do with Paddock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
Click to expand...

Paddock made exactly the same claim


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> how did it help?
> 
> 
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _______X________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> ________X_______ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> ________X_______ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> _____X_________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> (they are, you should look it up)
> 
> _______X_______ the more guns the better?
> 
> 
> Yes to all of your questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nearly six hundred people. Let that sink in.
Click to expand...


Let's be honest here.
We don't know how many people were actually shot and how many were injured in the stampede


----------



## Skull Pilot

MarkDuffy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paddock made exactly the same claim
Click to expand...


And? That means what exactly?


----------



## MarkDuffy

Skull Pilot said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is time to discuss reasonable gun control measures...
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of reasonable gun control laws.
> 
> It's about time we started enforcing these laws with an iron fist
Click to expand...

Like cheney shooting his best friend in the face?

Why isn't he in jail?


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> because both sides want what's best for the country, but neither side will put it in a bill
> 
> 
> 
> The republican side shirley won't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither will the Dimocrats.
> 
> They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .
> 
> (not to mention, they look scary)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you misuse your toys....the whole class will suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> that's the standard democrat answer isn't it.
> 
> One person screws up, screw everyone for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's life
> Abuse your privileges and those privileges get taken away
> 
> Killing 59 people is an abuse of privileges
Click to expand...


I didn't abuse any privileges so why take anything away from me or from anyone else who didn't abuse theirs?


----------



## Skull Pilot

MarkDuffy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is time to discuss reasonable gun control measures...
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of reasonable gun control laws.
> 
> It's about time we started enforcing these laws with an iron fist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like cheney shooting his best friend in the face?
> 
> Why isn't he in jail?
Click to expand...


That wasn't a crime it was an accident
There's a difference you know.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Skull Pilot said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paddock made exactly the same claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? That means what exactly?
Click to expand...

The gun shops say that he was a fine man when they sold weapons to him


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> thousands
> 
> which is why I said 'huh'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Functionally illiterate?
> 
> Three letter word.  For, maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, are you?
> 
> is 'for' the only 3 letter word with an 'o' in the middle?
> 
> But at least I can change my 'huh' for a laugh now that I can read the sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the one that makes sense. Are you really that incompetent that you can't work around a typo?
> 
> Sure, anything to avoid addressing the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your statement:
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The don't need that capacity for themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is not a 'need', it is a desire.
> 
> Just like people that want a bigger house, a faster car, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they don't NEED a legal way to own it.
> 
> Stop being a dick.
Click to expand...

i can come up with a list a mile long of things you don't "need" but it's none of my business is it?


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it was all "staged" .... we only know what "they" let trickle out.  Not much.
> The Maiden-Marion (and I) are suspicious.   Calling Dale Smith
> 
> 
> edit: this is all too clean?  shoot a bunch of TrumpAholics in the back from 400 yards with houses full of other weapons?  No one knows anything?  Maybe some truth will come out some day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reeks of an Operation Gladio type of event. There are too many conflicting accounts like there were multiple shooters and there is clear video of rifle flashes on the 10th floor from three different rooms. They turned on the lights while this was going on making the concert-goers more vulnerable THEN you have exits that were blocked and inaccessible to them to escape.
> 
> THEN we are told that this 64 year old man lugged nearly 20 rifles up to the 32nd floor of a posh Vegas Hotel and no one noticed? This is the epitome of the Hegelian Dialectic.....create a crisis, wait for the emotional outcry and then propose a solution to the very problem you caused that fits your agenda. Not even 24 hours after this event, I got an e-mail from Moveon.org asking me to sign a petition banning semi-automatic weapons while begging for a donation.......such bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another hoax, eh, delusional dale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a hoax, fawn..........I simply doubt the official narrative including the story that the alleged shooter had Antifa literature in his hotel room. People did die and from what I have ascertained? They were left like sitting ducks when the lights were turned on. Do YOU buy the official story "lock, stock and barrel" with the attitude of "Move along folks...nothing to see here"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no official story yet, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are saying it was a lone gunman and we know that is the bullshit. Police scanner chatter and eye-witnesses say so, "dumbfuck".
Click to expand...

You poor dumbfucking conspiracy nut. 

They’re still working on figuring what happened. Whatever they say now might be accurate or might drastically change, depending upon the evidence they discover.

Again, putz.... there is no official story yet.

Dayam, you’re fucking crazy.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Skull Pilot said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is time to discuss reasonable gun control measures...
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of reasonable gun control laws.
> 
> It's about time we started enforcing these laws with an iron fist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like cheney shooting his best friend in the face?
> 
> Why isn't he in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't a crime it was an accident
> There's a difference you know.
Click to expand...

You said iron fist. cheney was drunk


----------



## Skull Pilot

MarkDuffy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paddock made exactly the same claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? That means what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gun shops say that he was a fine man when they sold weapons to him
Click to expand...


And? That means what exactly?

Oh let me guess it's the same old and flawed argument that everyone is a criminal until they aren't right?

Every gun owner is a mass murderer in waiting, right?

OK if that's the standard of law you want why stop there?

Every man is a rapist in waiting, let's do something about that.

Every parent is a child abuser in waiting let's do something about that.


----------



## Skull Pilot

MarkDuffy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is time to discuss reasonable gun control measures...
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of reasonable gun control laws.
> 
> It's about time we started enforcing these laws with an iron fist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like cheney shooting his best friend in the face?
> 
> Why isn't he in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't a crime it was an accident
> There's a difference you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said iron fist. cheney was drunk
Click to expand...


So?  It's illegal to be drunk and be the victim of an accidental shooting?


----------



## MarkDuffy

Skull Pilot said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is time to discuss reasonable gun control measures...
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of reasonable gun control laws.
> 
> It's about time we started enforcing these laws with an iron fist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like cheney shooting his best friend in the face?
> 
> Why isn't he in jail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't a crime it was an accident
> There's a difference you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said iron fist. cheney was drunk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  It's illegal to be drunk and be the victim of an accidental shooting?
Click to expand...

cheney was not the victim, he was the drunk shooter


----------



## MarkDuffy

So much for republicans and iron fist application of gun laws

LOL


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paddock made exactly the same claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? That means what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gun shops say that he was a fine man when they sold weapons to him
Click to expand...


They said the same about me last time I bought a firearm.

Does that mean I'm going to turn into a mass murderer?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> 
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _______X________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> ________X_______ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> ________X_______ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> _____X_________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> (they are, you should look it up)
> 
> _______X_______ the more guns the better?
> 
> 
> Yes to all of your questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nearly six hundred people. Let that sink in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here.
> We don't know how many people were actually shot and how many were injured in the stampede
Click to expand...


Like it fucking matters.


----------



## MarkDuffy

republicans wanted Teddy Kennedy in jail for an auto accident.

cheney? Nope


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> republicans wanted Teddy Kennedy in jail for an auto accident.
> 
> cheney? Nope


did Cheney leave the area where the accident happened?


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paddock made exactly the same claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? That means what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gun shops say that he was a fine man when they sold weapons to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said the same about me last time I bought a firearm.
> 
> Does that mean I'm going to turn into a mass murderer?
Click to expand...

There is a distinct possibility, yes.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derp!
> 
> Which of course has not a fucking thing to do with Paddock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
Click to expand...


Not all guns are created equal. That's  bullshit especially when you get into additional equipment and modifications.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is time to discuss reasonable gun control measures...
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of reasonable gun control laws.
> 
> It's about time we started enforcing these laws with an iron fist
Click to expand...


There's  nothing to enforce on Paddock


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Functionally illiterate?
> 
> Three letter word.  For, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, are you?
> 
> is 'for' the only 3 letter word with an 'o' in the middle?
> 
> But at least I can change my 'huh' for a laugh now that I can read the sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the one that makes sense. Are you really that incompetent that you can't work around a typo?
> 
> Sure, anything to avoid addressing the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your statement:
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The don't need that capacity for themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is not a 'need', it is a desire.
> 
> Just like people that want a bigger house, a faster car, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they don't NEED a legal way to own it.
> 
> Stop being a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can come up with a list a mile long of things you don't "need" but it's none of my business is it?
Click to expand...


This has been said a thousand times. It never ceases to be a dumb argument.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paddock made exactly the same claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? That means what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gun shops say that he was a fine man when they sold weapons to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said the same about me last time I bought a firearm.
> 
> Does that mean I'm going to turn into a mass murderer?
Click to expand...


That is yet to be determined. They're  all good guys with a gun until they arent.


----------



## Dalia

What was Paddock's motivation?
When we analyze the whole situation.
1- It was premeditated, the location facing the concert.
2- two broken windows to be fired at both places with several spare weapons in the room or a window broken but not used?




3 Staying at -A casino, a bankruptcy, a loss of money that would have led to the massacre?
Maybe He always rented the same room because the owner knew who was a big player, so he did not pay anything so he could play big at the casino.
4- Someone at the Country Music Concert was targeted there? a revenge?
5- He could not just have became a nutcase in a short time and do his carnage because it was premeditated .
6- He was in debt following the games, and he wanted to commit suicide and kill other people too?
7- Or one of the worst scenarios in a way is that he just wanted to be serial killer for no apparent reason ?
I hope that we will soon have answers for the victims, the wounded, the families because they wonder WHY?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock made exactly the same claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? That means what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gun shops say that he was a fine man when they sold weapons to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said the same about me last time I bought a firearm.
> 
> Does that mean I'm going to turn into a mass murderer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a distinct possibility, yes.
Click to expand...


Definitely in the demographic.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock made exactly the same claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? That means what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gun shops say that he was a fine man when they sold weapons to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said the same about me last time I bought a firearm.
> 
> Does that mean I'm going to turn into a mass murderer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is yet to be determined. They're  all good guys with a gun until they arent.
Click to expand...

I have seen more than my share of gunnuts and how they change. It starts with the Rambo mentality. then the cute phrases during "discussions" especially at parties. "You do remember I am a gun owner, right?"


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock made exactly the same claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? That means what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gun shops say that he was a fine man when they sold weapons to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said the same about me last time I bought a firearm.
> 
> Does that mean I'm going to turn into a mass murderer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is yet to be determined. They're  all good guys with a gun until they arent.
Click to expand...



agreed.

how do we separate the bad ones, and not abuse the good ones?


----------



## Coyote

Circe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And i wonder if any has considered that maybe there is no left/right to it at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there's a left/right to it. The right wants to fight back against the criminals, and for that we need guns.
> 
> The left wants only criminals to have guns, like in Britain. So they can take anything they want whenever they want it.
Click to expand...

How about sticking to reality?


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock made exactly the same claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? That means what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gun shops say that he was a fine man when they sold weapons to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said the same about me last time I bought a firearm.
> 
> Does that mean I'm going to turn into a mass murderer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is yet to be determined. They're  all good guys with a gun until they arent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> agreed.
> 
> how do we separate the bad ones, and not abuse the good ones?
Click to expand...

You start by realizing the problem of too much firepower and the simple fact that people change, sometimes quickly.


----------



## Rocko

Judging by his arsenal of weapons, I don't think he planned on getting recognized as soon as he did. He may not have accounted for the smoke alarms


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock made exactly the same claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? That means what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gun shops say that he was a fine man when they sold weapons to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said the same about me last time I bought a firearm.
> 
> Does that mean I'm going to turn into a mass murderer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is yet to be determined. They're  all good guys with a gun until they arent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> agreed.
> 
> how do we separate the bad ones, and not abuse the good ones?
Click to expand...


Firstly, you need to get off this "abuse" mentality. Are you really that upset if mods like bump stock and high cap mags go away? 

Secondly, gun owners are going to have to be part of the solution. The status quo is untenable. At some point the safety of your fellow citizens has to be more important than your toys.


I own several myself. All normal stuff. Nothing exotic. I just like to shoot. I have never cared for the nutty lifestyle people build around guns. For a lot of people its gone well beyond a simple hobby and morphed into a whole nutty philosophy that is almost a religion.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Rocko said:


> Judging by his arsenal of weapons, I don't think he planned on getting recognized as soon as he did. He may not have accounted for the smoke alarms


I don't think any of these clowns expect to get away with it


----------



## Rocko

MarkDuffy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by his arsenal of weapons, I don't think he planned on getting recognized as soon as he did. He may not have accounted for the smoke alarms
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think any of these clowns expect to get away with it
Click to expand...


Oh it's not that I believe he intended on getting away with it, I believe he thought he would have longer time to inflict damage


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help. It tried to address fire rate. The NRA used loopholes to continue the ever increasing fire rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how did it help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
Click to expand...

That is part of the problem...start talking about any sort of restrictions and you guys go on about disarming everyone.  Almost no one wants that just like almost no one wants heavy armaments in civilisn hands.

Why should machinr guns be legal? They hsve one purpose and one purpose only and that is to kill large numbrts of people very quickly.


----------



## Coyote

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither will the Dimocrats.
> 
> They want to ban 'assault' rifles again, like Clinton did, based on the actions of a dozen or so people that misused them, and ignore the millions of other owners that havent' .
> 
> (not to mention, they look scary)
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help. It tried to address fire rate. The NRA used loopholes to continue the ever increasing fire rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how did it help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
Click to expand...


_______________ no limit to fire rate?

No fully automatic

_______________ no limit to arsenal size
No limit but they should be registered.

_______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
Yes limits

______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
No

______________ the more guns the better
If you want...but they should be registered


----------



## Mac1958

Holy crap, I don't know if this has already been posted, but this video was shot by a cab driver who slowly comes to the realization that something has gone wrong.

At about 9:00, concert-goers start running to the cab, jump in, and tell her what's happening:


----------



## MarkDuffy

Coyote said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help. It tried to address fire rate. The NRA used loopholes to continue the ever increasing fire rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how did it help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> No fully automatic
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size
> No limit but they should be registered.
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> Yes limits
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> No
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better
> If you want...but they should be registered
Click to expand...

I'll put you down as not crazy


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> how did it help?
> 
> 
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> No fully automatic
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size
> No limit but they should be registered.
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> Yes limits
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> No
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better
> If you want...but they should be registered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll put you down as not crazy
Click to expand...

amusing

Dr Quackenbush diagnoses poster as not crazy


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? That means what exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> The gun shops say that he was a fine man when they sold weapons to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said the same about me last time I bought a firearm.
> 
> Does that mean I'm going to turn into a mass murderer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is yet to be determined. They're  all good guys with a gun until they arent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> agreed.
> 
> how do we separate the bad ones, and not abuse the good ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, you need to get off this "abuse" mentality. Are you really that upset if mods like bump stock and high cap mags go away?
> 
> Secondly, gun owners are going to have to be part of the solution. The status quo is untenable. At some point the safety of your fellow citizens has to be more important than your toys.
> 
> 
> I own several myself. All normal stuff. Nothing exotic. I just like to shoot. I have never cared for the nutty lifestyle people build around guns. For a lot of people its gone well beyond a simple hobby and morphed into a whole nutty philosophy that is almost a religion.
Click to expand...


Okay, what do you own? And answer within 2 minutes or you're Googling.


----------



## paperview

Mac1958 said:


> Holy crap, I don't know if this has already been posted, but this video was shot by a cab driver who slowly comes to the realization that something has gone wrong.
> 
> At about 9:00, concert-goers start running to the cab, jump in, and tell her what's happening:


Wow.

<wiping tears>


----------



## Correll

MarkDuffy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock made exactly the same claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? That means what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gun shops say that he was a fine man when they sold weapons to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said the same about me last time I bought a firearm.
> 
> Does that mean I'm going to turn into a mass murderer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is yet to be determined. They're  all good guys with a gun until they arent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen more than my share of gunnuts and how they change. It starts with the Rambo mentality. then the cute phrases during "discussions" especially at parties. "You do remember I am a gun owner, right?"
Click to expand...



Most of my peers are gun owners, as am I, and I have never heard anyone say anything like that at a party, or in a discussion.

Either your friends are assholes, (and I'm not saying they aren't) or you are lying.


----------



## Dalia

Coyote said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help. It tried to address fire rate. The NRA used loopholes to continue the ever increasing fire rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the best bill that could pass at the time and it did help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how did it help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> No fully automatic
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size
> No limit but they should be registered.
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> Yes limits
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> No
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better
> If you want...but they should be registered
Click to expand...

Here in France we can not carry weapons with us.
Attention  it is a double-sense carrying weapon too. at a French channel after the Vegas massacre we have a journalist on the chain  who made me jump out of my chair Why?
For she said: that Trump had said after the attacks of Bataclan that the people if they would have been armed they could have defended themselves. she said it shocked people in France that Trump had dared to say that.
What's stupid bitch, Trump is right she says that it as if it does not matter that people were massacred without being able to defend themselves.


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> 
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> No fully automatic
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size
> No limit but they should be registered.
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> Yes limits
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> No
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better
> If you want...but they should be registered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll put you down as not crazy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> amusing
> 
> Dr Quackenbush diagnoses poster as not crazy
Click to expand...

Guess what I diagnose you as?

Hint ~ I'm an evolutionary biologist, so guess which phylum?


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> 
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> No fully automatic
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size
> No limit but they should be registered.
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> Yes limits
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> No
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better
> If you want...but they should be registered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll put you down as not crazy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> amusing
> 
> Dr Quackenbush diagnoses poster as not crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess what I diagnose you as?
> 
> Hint ~ I'm an evolutionary biologist, so guess which phylum?
Click to expand...


if you had graduated, you would have diagnosed me as sane


----------



## MarkDuffy

Correll said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? That means what exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> The gun shops say that he was a fine man when they sold weapons to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said the same about me last time I bought a firearm.
> 
> Does that mean I'm going to turn into a mass murderer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is yet to be determined. They're  all good guys with a gun until they arent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen more than my share of gunnuts and how they change. It starts with the Rambo mentality. then the cute phrases during "discussions" especially at parties. "You do remember I am a gun owner, right?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my peers are gun owners, as am I, and I have never heard anyone say anything like that at a party, or in a discussion.
> 
> Either your friends are assholes, (and I'm not saying they aren't) or you are lying.
Click to expand...

Oh I didn't say friends, but I have a few stories of friends too.

Yes, the infamous "your friends" always perfect model citizens. 

uh huh


----------



## Marion Morrison

15 mins later, no reply from Hutch Starskey.

Probably googling guns and making things up.


----------



## MarkDuffy

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> No fully automatic
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size
> No limit but they should be registered.
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> Yes limits
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> No
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better
> If you want...but they should be registered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll put you down as not crazy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> amusing
> 
> Dr Quackenbush diagnoses poster as not crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess what I diagnose you as?
> 
> Hint ~ I'm an evolutionary biologist, so guess which phylum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you had graduated, you would have diagnosed me as sane
Click to expand...

If you had graduated, you would get the insult


----------



## Marion Morrison

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> No fully automatic
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size
> No limit but they should be registered.
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> Yes limits
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> No
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better
> If you want...but they should be registered
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put you down as not crazy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> amusing
> 
> Dr Quackenbush diagnoses poster as not crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess what I diagnose you as?
> 
> Hint ~ I'm an evolutionary biologist, so guess which phylum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you had graduated, you would have diagnosed me as sane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had graduated, you would get the insult
Click to expand...


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> No fully automatic
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size
> No limit but they should be registered.
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> Yes limits
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> No
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better
> If you want...but they should be registered
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put you down as not crazy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> amusing
> 
> Dr Quackenbush diagnoses poster as not crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess what I diagnose you as?
> 
> Hint ~ I'm an evolutionary biologist, so guess which phylum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you had graduated, you would have diagnosed me as sane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had graduated, you would get the insult
Click to expand...


Were it not for my health, and the distance involved, I'd have attended my 50th Reunion a month ago.


----------



## Coyote

Meanwhile....cough...back on topic...still no motive....


----------



## Dalia

Mac1958 said:


> Holy crap, I don't know if this has already been posted, but this video was shot by a cab driver who slowly comes to the realization that something has gone wrong.
> 
> At about 9:00, concert-goers start running to the cab, jump in, and tell her what's happening:


The witnesses, the wounded will be marked forever by the noise also of the bullets at the bataclan they shoot without stopping on the people at close range and the BRI ( police) came after 26 minutes.


----------



## Correll

MarkDuffy said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun shops say that he was a fine man when they sold weapons to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said the same about me last time I bought a firearm.
> 
> Does that mean I'm going to turn into a mass murderer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is yet to be determined. They're  all good guys with a gun until they arent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen more than my share of gunnuts and how they change. It starts with the Rambo mentality. then the cute phrases during "discussions" especially at parties. "You do remember I am a gun owner, right?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my peers are gun owners, as am I, and I have never heard anyone say anything like that at a party, or in a discussion.
> 
> Either your friends are assholes, (and I'm not saying they aren't) or you are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I didn't say friends, but I have a few stories of friends too.
> 
> Yes, the infamous "your friends" always perfect model citizens.
> 
> uh huh
Click to expand...



NOT snidely threatening people with guns at parties is hardly "model citizens".

That's the only claim I made for them. 


And it stands. If you run into that at parties, you need to hang out with a better class of people.


Hint: Avoid gang parties or Klan rallies.


----------



## MarkDuffy

*WAS STEPHEN PADDOCK NORMAL? MANY GUN OWNERS KEEP 17 FIREARMS ON AVERAGE*

Stephen Paddock was, indeed, a gun nut.

As the owner of 42 firearms, the Las Vegas madman was at the very far fringe of even the fringe of gun ownership in the country.

Most gun owners possess an average of three firearms, according to a comprehensive national survey co-led by Northeastern University and Harvard and released in September 2016. Meanwhile, 130 million guns—half the country's firearms—are owned by just 3 percent of Americans, or 7.7 million people. These "super-owners" own 17 guns, on average.

Was Stephen Paddock normal? Many gun owners keep 17 firearms on average


----------



## Correll

MarkDuffy said:


> *WAS STEPHEN PADDOCK NORMAL? MANY GUN OWNERS KEEP 17 FIREARMS ON AVERAGE*
> 
> Stephen Paddock was, indeed, a gun nut.
> 
> As the owner of 42 firearms, the Las Vegas madman was at the very far fringe of even the fringe of gun ownership in the country.
> 
> Most gun owners possess an average of three firearms, according to a comprehensive national survey co-led by Northeastern University and Harvard and released in September 2016. Meanwhile, 130 million guns—half the country's firearms—are owned by just 3 percent of Americans, or 7.7 million people. These "super-owners" own 17 guns, on average.
> 
> Was Stephen Paddock normal? Many gun owners keep 17 firearms on average




Probably had something to do with having more money than that vast majority of even serious collectors.


If I had millions of dollars I would have more guns.


ANd more houses. 


And more, really of all material goods.


----------



## Coyote

Its possible Paddock may have originally targetted another festival. But lost his nerve...

Stephen Paddock May Have Scouted ‘Life is Beautiful’ Concert: Report


----------



## MarkDuffy

Correll said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WAS STEPHEN PADDOCK NORMAL? MANY GUN OWNERS KEEP 17 FIREARMS ON AVERAGE*
> 
> Stephen Paddock was, indeed, a gun nut.
> 
> As the owner of 42 firearms, the Las Vegas madman was at the very far fringe of even the fringe of gun ownership in the country.
> 
> Most gun owners possess an average of three firearms, according to a comprehensive national survey co-led by Northeastern University and Harvard and released in September 2016. Meanwhile, 130 million guns—half the country's firearms—are owned by just 3 percent of Americans, or 7.7 million people. These "super-owners" own 17 guns, on average.
> 
> Was Stephen Paddock normal? Many gun owners keep 17 firearms on average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably had something to do with having more money than that vast majority of even serious collectors.
> 
> 
> If I had millions of dollars I would have more guns.
> 
> 
> ANd more houses.
> 
> 
> And more, really of all material goods.
Click to expand...

and you cannot really count Paddock in the numbers, cuz we would expect a mass murderer to stockpile somewhat recently.


----------



## Dalia

MarkDuffy said:


> *WAS STEPHEN PADDOCK NORMAL? MANY GUN OWNERS KEEP 17 FIREARMS ON AVERAGE*
> 
> Stephen Paddock was, indeed, a gun nut.
> 
> As the owner of 42 firearms, the Las Vegas madman was at the very far fringe of even the fringe of gun ownership in the country.
> 
> Most gun owners possess an average of three firearms, according to a comprehensive national survey co-led by Northeastern University and Harvard and released in September 2016. Meanwhile, 130 million guns—half the country's firearms—are owned by just 3 percent of Americans, or 7.7 million people. These "super-owners" own 17 guns, on average.
> 
> Was Stephen Paddock normal? Many gun owners keep 17 firearms on average


I find it strange that his brother was not aware of all his brother weapons?


----------



## Coyote

Dalia said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WAS STEPHEN PADDOCK NORMAL? MANY GUN OWNERS KEEP 17 FIREARMS ON AVERAGE*
> 
> Stephen Paddock was, indeed, a gun nut.
> 
> As the owner of 42 firearms, the Las Vegas madman was at the very far fringe of even the fringe of gun ownership in the country.
> 
> Most gun owners possess an average of three firearms, according to a comprehensive national survey co-led by Northeastern University and Harvard and released in September 2016. Meanwhile, 130 million guns—half the country's firearms—are owned by just 3 percent of Americans, or 7.7 million people. These "super-owners" own 17 guns, on average.
> 
> Was Stephen Paddock normal? Many gun owners keep 17 firearms on average
> 
> 
> 
> I find it strange that his brother was not aware of all his brother weapons?
Click to expand...

They did not seem particularly close.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Clark County deserves a gold star indeed. Their response was spectacular.


----------



## Correll

MarkDuffy said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WAS STEPHEN PADDOCK NORMAL? MANY GUN OWNERS KEEP 17 FIREARMS ON AVERAGE*
> 
> Stephen Paddock was, indeed, a gun nut.
> 
> As the owner of 42 firearms, the Las Vegas madman was at the very far fringe of even the fringe of gun ownership in the country.
> 
> Most gun owners possess an average of three firearms, according to a comprehensive national survey co-led by Northeastern University and Harvard and released in September 2016. Meanwhile, 130 million guns—half the country's firearms—are owned by just 3 percent of Americans, or 7.7 million people. These "super-owners" own 17 guns, on average.
> 
> Was Stephen Paddock normal? Many gun owners keep 17 firearms on average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably had something to do with having more money than that vast majority of even serious collectors.
> 
> 
> If I had millions of dollars I would have more guns.
> 
> 
> ANd more houses.
> 
> 
> And more, really of all material goods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you cannot really count Paddock in the numbers, cuz we would expect a mass murderer to stockpile somewhat recently.
Click to expand...



Depends on the type of mass murderer.



COuld have been a very recent decision, in which case you might see a spike in the last few days.


Or not.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Dalia said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WAS STEPHEN PADDOCK NORMAL? MANY GUN OWNERS KEEP 17 FIREARMS ON AVERAGE*
> 
> Stephen Paddock was, indeed, a gun nut.
> 
> As the owner of 42 firearms, the Las Vegas madman was at the very far fringe of even the fringe of gun ownership in the country.
> 
> Most gun owners possess an average of three firearms, according to a comprehensive national survey co-led by Northeastern University and Harvard and released in September 2016. Meanwhile, 130 million guns—half the country's firearms—are owned by just 3 percent of Americans, or 7.7 million people. These "super-owners" own 17 guns, on average.
> 
> Was Stephen Paddock normal? Many gun owners keep 17 firearms on average
> 
> 
> 
> I find it strange that his brother was not aware of all his brother weapons?
Click to expand...

Yeah, we can put him down as a liar. Easily. 

However, it's family, so...


----------



## Dalia

Coyote said:


> Its possible Paddock may have originally targetted another festival. But lost his nerve...
> 
> Stephen Paddock May Have Scouted ‘Life is Beautiful’ Concert: Report


So it was really too shoot in a crowd and maybe it was not the country concert that was aimed at.


Coyote said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WAS STEPHEN PADDOCK NORMAL? MANY GUN OWNERS KEEP 17 FIREARMS ON AVERAGE*
> 
> Stephen Paddock was, indeed, a gun nut.
> 
> As the owner of 42 firearms, the Las Vegas madman was at the very far fringe of even the fringe of gun ownership in the country.
> 
> Most gun owners possess an average of three firearms, according to a comprehensive national survey co-led by Northeastern University and Harvard and released in September 2016. Meanwhile, 130 million guns—half the country's firearms—are owned by just 3 percent of Americans, or 7.7 million people. These "super-owners" own 17 guns, on average.
> 
> Was Stephen Paddock normal? Many gun owners keep 17 firearms on average
> 
> 
> 
> I find it strange that his brother was not aware of all his brother weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did not seem particularly close.
Click to expand...

He said on CNN that his brother sent him a message, "How's mommy doing?"
He might not be very close, but maybe he does not want to be involved in all this?


----------



## Dalia

MarkDuffy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WAS STEPHEN PADDOCK NORMAL? MANY GUN OWNERS KEEP 17 FIREARMS ON AVERAGE*
> 
> Stephen Paddock was, indeed, a gun nut.
> 
> As the owner of 42 firearms, the Las Vegas madman was at the very far fringe of even the fringe of gun ownership in the country.
> 
> Most gun owners possess an average of three firearms, according to a comprehensive national survey co-led by Northeastern University and Harvard and released in September 2016. Meanwhile, 130 million guns—half the country's firearms—are owned by just 3 percent of Americans, or 7.7 million people. These "super-owners" own 17 guns, on average.
> 
> Was Stephen Paddock normal? Many gun owners keep 17 firearms on average
> 
> 
> 
> I find it strange that his brother was not aware of all his brother weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we can put him down as a liar. Easily.
> 
> However, it's family, so...
Click to expand...

He really answered questions from reporters, but he seemed nervous at times.
He will have to live with the fact that his brother is a serial killer that will stuck him to the skin all his life.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Las Vegas suspect set up cameras inside and outside hotel room

Very weird. He wanted to be on teevee?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is time to discuss reasonable gun control measures...
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of reasonable gun control laws.
> 
> It's about time we started enforcing these laws with an iron fist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's  nothing to enforce on Paddock
Click to expand...


And?

You do realize that only about 1% of all murders occur in mass shootings don't you?
Enforcing current gun laws will have an effect on the 99% of murders that remain


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, are you?
> 
> is 'for' the only 3 letter word with an 'o' in the middle?
> 
> But at least I can change my 'huh' for a laugh now that I can read the sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the one that makes sense. Are you really that incompetent that you can't work around a typo?
> 
> Sure, anything to avoid addressing the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your statement:
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The don't need that capacity for themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is not a 'need', it is a desire.
> 
> Just like people that want a bigger house, a faster car, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they don't NEED a legal way to own it.
> 
> Stop being a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can come up with a list a mile long of things you don't "need" but it's none of my business is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has been said a thousand times. It never ceases to be a dumb argument.
Click to expand...

No dumber than you telling other people what they need or don't need


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock made exactly the same claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? That means what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gun shops say that he was a fine man when they sold weapons to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said the same about me last time I bought a firearm.
> 
> Does that mean I'm going to turn into a mass murderer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is yet to be determined. They're  all good guys with a gun until they arent.
Click to expand...

The worst argument ever.

If you want to make all laws based on the fact that no one commits a crime until they do then let's do it across the board.

You're not a rapist until you are so let's do something about that now.
You're not a wife beater or a child abuser YET so we have to do something about you.


----------



## MarkDuffy

From my link

The girlfriend Marilou Danley is back to being a person of interest


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> From my link
> 
> The girlfriend Marilou Danley is back to being a person of interest


I've seen her picture...


(NOT interested)


----------



## paperview

MarkDuffy said:


> Las Vegas suspect set up cameras inside and outside hotel room
> 
> Very weird. He wanted to be on teevee?


??

Did you even read your own link??


----------



## MarkDuffy

I know, you are shocked. SHOCKED!

Not

*McConnell Dismisses Any Talk of Gun Control*
October 3, 2017 at 3:57 pm EDTBy Taegan Goddard94 Comments

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) “shut down all talk of legislative remedies to gun violence” after the Las Vegas massacre, mirroring the remarks by Speaker Paul Ryan,” Politico reports.

He declared this is simply not the time to be talking about legislation targeting firearms.

Said McConnell: “The investigation has not even been completed. I think it’s premature to be discussing legislative solutions, if there are any.”


----------



## MarkDuffy

paperview said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas suspect set up cameras inside and outside hotel room
> 
> Very weird. He wanted to be on teevee?
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> Did you even read your own link??
Click to expand...

Say what? The camera on the outside is weird enough "Here I am!"

but the camera on the inside?

THIS _--->>> "FBI took all digital and electronic evidence into custody," Lombardo added._

Did he video himself shooting? Do we have his suicide?


----------



## Dalia

MarkDuffy said:


> Las Vegas suspect set up cameras inside and outside hotel room
> 
> Very weird. He wanted to be on teevee?


This hotel has many gaps between the number of firearms and a camera that films its abominable act.


----------



## beagle9

MarkDuffy said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She may be in tokyo, but I still think he had a female helper that has not been caught yet that was in that room with him. And his gf in japan knew about it and helped the planning.
> 
> Just my opinion, mind you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why a woman? If the conspiracy is two shooters for the two tripods in two windows, I would think another man.
> 
> The woman shot the man and escaped?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because she was seen and heard 45 minutes prior to the first shots fired telling people they were going to die that night. I think it takes longer than 45 minutes to get to japan. So, who was the other short, brown woman yelling this just before the murder spree began?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that woman. From the descriptions I have seen she was a drunk or drugged out space case who probably tells people that EVERY day. Totally worthless as a conspirator. She probably could not even tie her shoes.
Click to expand...

. The problem for you is that she was right, and people did die.  Not so much a space case now was she ??


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derp!
> 
> Which of course has not a fucking thing to do with Paddock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
Click to expand...

You do not need to propel a projectile at a target at 500 rounds per minute


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not need to propel a projectile at a target at 500 rounds per minute
Click to expand...


It's not up to you to tell other people what they "need" is it?

I don't shoot like that because it's an impractical way to shoot a gun if you are concerned at all about accuracy.

But it doesn't matter if people can because the vast majority of people who own guns and who might use a bump stock will never ever turn their weapons on other people


----------



## beagle9

From now on the security at these events should consist of Marshall's in plain clothes mingling within the crowds, and they should have on their person in consealment of, a snap together sniper rifle that can be brought into action immediately. If this would have been the case, the snyper could have laid down suppression fire on that room, and therefore he or she could have drove the perp backwards, and kept him off balance until the SWAT team could have charged the room.  I say a snyper because the high-powered scope would instantly have allowed the situation to be assessed quickly, suppression fire applied, and communication between swat and security would have been directed.


----------



## Leo123

Just a thought...What if every person at the concert had a little laser pointer and the ones with adequate cover were able to direct their beams toward the shooter?  I have heard that these things can totally disorient pilots and it is illegal to do so.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Pictured: Las Vegas shooter dead on the floor of his room | Daily Mail Online







Stacked magazines. He was not done yet. Good Job Sheriff


----------



## rightwinger

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> how did it help?
> 
> 
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is part of the problem...start talking about any sort of restrictions and you guys go on about disarming everyone.  Almost no one wants that just like almost no one wants heavy armaments in civilisn hands.
> 
> Why should machinr guns be legal? They hsve one purpose and one purpose only and that is to kill large numbrts of people very quickly.
Click to expand...


The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific

The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lots of info here: Pictured: Las Vegas shooter dead on the floor of his room | Daily Mail Online


----------



## beagle9

Leo123 said:


> Just a thought...What if every person at the concert had a little laser pointer and the ones with adequate cover were able to direct their beams toward the shooter?  I have heard that these things can totally disorient pilots and it is illegal to do so.


. Not every person, but of course the Marshall's who are hired or appointed for security yes.


----------



## Pop23

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking only guns are good weapons for mass murder is a bit shallow no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not need to propel a projectile at a target at 500 rounds per minute
Click to expand...


You don't need to comment like a buffoon either. 

But you do anyway. 

If a target shooter wants to propel 500 rounds per minute, why the hell should you care?


----------



## Pop23

rightwinger said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> 
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is part of the problem...start talking about any sort of restrictions and you guys go on about disarming everyone.  Almost no one wants that just like almost no one wants heavy armaments in civilisn hands.
> 
> Why should machinr guns be legal? They hsve one purpose and one purpose only and that is to kill large numbrts of people very quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
Click to expand...


He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him


----------



## beagle9

rightwinger said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Koper concluded by saying that “a new ban on large capacity magazines and assault weapons would certainly not be a panacea for gun crime, but* it may help to prevent further spread of particularly dangerous weaponry and eventually bring small reductions in some of the most serious and costly gun crimes.”*
> 
> That kind of guarded language may not make for great sound bites for either side in the gun debate, but it more accurately reflects Koper’s findings and conclusion.
> 
> _— Robert Farley
> 
> Did the 1994 Assault Weapons Ban Work? - FactCheck.org_
> 
> 
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is part of the problem...start talking about any sort of restrictions and you guys go on about disarming everyone.  Almost no one wants that just like almost no one wants heavy armaments in civilisn hands.
> 
> Why should machinr guns be legal? They hsve one purpose and one purpose only and that is to kill large numbrts of people very quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
Click to expand...

. Who ever sold that evil bastard the conversion kits to make those weapons operate in that manor should be put out of business in this country forever. Anyone making kits to illegally make a weapon fully automatic like that, needs their doors broken down tonight, and everything they own in such a thing as that to be confiscated, and then they should be put out of business forever in this country...  Such equipment should be banned in this country forever. There is NO DAM NEED FOR ANY SUCH MODIFIED WEAPON(S) OF MASS DESTRUCTION AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE TO GET THEIR HANDS ON LIKE THAT. FED-EX, UPS AND OTHERS SHOULD BE NOTIFIED THAT IF THEY SEE ANYTHING COMING FROM COMPANIES THAT WANT TO SELL SUCH A KIT, AND THEN AFTERWARDS THEY WANT TO SHIP SUCH PRODUCTS TO CITIZENS, SHOULD REPORT THEM TO THE FEDS IMMEDIATELY... THESE SHIPPING COMPANIES SHOULD NOT ALLOW THEIR TRUCKS TO ACCEPT SUCH PRODUCTS TO BE SHIPPED OUT EVER. ENOUGH OF THIS HAVING LAWS, BUT THEN WE HAVE ALL THESE CRAZIES GETTING AROUND THE LAWS DUE TO COMPANIES PUTTING THEIR LOVE FOR MONEY OVER THE SAFETY OF THIS NATION AND IT'S PEOPLE. IT DISGUSTED ME THAT THIS CAT HAD A DAM KIT THAT HE PURCHASED IN WHICH ALLOWED HIM TO MODIFY A WEAPON, AND THEN DO THE KIND OF DAMAGE HE DID. NOT AGAINST GUNS, BUT MAKING KITS AVAILABLE TO TURN A WEAPON INTO A WEAPON OF MASS DESTRUCTION ??  HELL NO. The internet companies that sell products that are in the form of kits that can be shipped out to anyone without the proper vetting of these individuals, should be banned or stopped immediately.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pop23 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> 
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is part of the problem...start talking about any sort of restrictions and you guys go on about disarming everyone.  Almost no one wants that just like almost no one wants heavy armaments in civilisn hands.
> 
> Why should machinr guns be legal? They hsve one purpose and one purpose only and that is to kill large numbrts of people very quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him
Click to expand...


you forget...

it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> 
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is part of the problem...start talking about any sort of restrictions and you guys go on about disarming everyone.  Almost no one wants that just like almost no one wants heavy armaments in civilisn hands.
> 
> Why should machinr guns be legal? They hsve one purpose and one purpose only and that is to kill large numbrts of people very quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Who ever sold that evil bastard the conversion kits to make those weapons operate in that manor should be put out of business in this country forever. Anyone making kits to illegally make a weapon fully automatic like that, needs their doors broken down tonight, and everything they own in such a thing as that to be confiscated, and then they should be put out of business forever in this country...  Such equipment should be banned in this country forever. There is NO DAM NEED FOR ANY SUCH MODIFIED WEAPON(S) OF MASS DESTRUCTION AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE TO GET THEIR HANDS ON LIKE THAT. FED-EX, UPS AND OTHERS SHOULD BE NOTIFIED THAT IF THEY SEE ANYTHING COMING FROM COMPANIES THAT WANT TO SELL, AND THEN THEY WANT TO SHIP SUCH PRODUCTS TO CITIZENS, TO REPORT THEM TO THE FEDS IMMEDIATELY, AND NOT ALLOW THEIR TRUCKS TO ACCEPT SUCH PRODUCTS TO BE SHIPPED OUT EVER. ENOUGH OF THIS HAVING LAWS, BUT THEN WE HAVE ALL THESE CRAZIES GETTING AROUND THE LAWS DUE TO COMPANIES PUTTING THEIR LOVE FOR MONEY OVER THE SAFETY OF THIS NATION AND IT'S PEOPLE. IT DISGUSTED ME THAT THIS CAT HAD A DAM KIT THAT HE PURCHASED IN WHICH ALLOWED HIM TO DO THE KIND OF DAMAGE HE DID.
Click to expand...



^


----------



## Vastator

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> 
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is part of the problem...start talking about any sort of restrictions and you guys go on about disarming everyone.  Almost no one wants that just like almost no one wants heavy armaments in civilisn hands.
> 
> Why should machinr guns be legal? They hsve one purpose and one purpose only and that is to kill large numbrts of people very quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Who ever sold that evil bastard the conversion kits to make those weapons operate in that manor should be put out of business in this country forever. Anyone making kits to illegally make a weapon fully automatic like that, needs their doors broken down tonight, and everything they own in such a thing as that to be confiscated, and then they should be put out of business forever in this country...  Such equipment should be banned in this country forever. There is NO DAM NEED FOR ANY SUCH MODIFIED WEAPON(S) OF MASS DESTRUCTION AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE TO GET THEIR HANDS ON LIKE THAT. FED-EX, UPS AND OTHERS SHOULD BE NOTIFIED THAT IF THEY SEE ANYTHING COMING FROM COMPANIES THAT WANT TO SELL, AND THEN THEY WANT TO SHIP SUCH PRODUCTS TO CITIZENS, TO REPORT THEM TO THE FEDS IMMEDIATELY, AND NOT ALLOW THEIR TRUCKS TO ACCEPT SUCH PRODUCTS TO BE SHIPPED OUT EVER. ENOUGH OF THIS HAVING LAWS, BUT THEN WE HAVE ALL THESE CRAZIES GETTING AROUND THE LAWS DUE TO COMPANIES PUTTING THEIR LOVE FOR MONEY OVER THE SAFETY OF THIS NATION AND IT'S PEOPLE. IT DISGUSTED ME THAT THIS CAT HAD A DAM KIT THAT HE PURCHASED IN WHICH ALLOWED HIM TO DO THE KIND OF DAMAGE HE DID.
Click to expand...

It’s not illegal...


----------



## Leo123

> Who ever sold that evil bastard the conversion kits to make those weapons operate in that manor should be put out of business in this country forever. Anyone making kits to illegally make a weapon fully automatic like that, needs their doors broken down tonight, and everything they own in such a thing as that to be confiscated, and then they should be put out of business forever in this country...  Such equipment should be banned in this country forever. There is NO DAM NEED FOR ANY SUCH MODIFIED WEAPON(S) OF MASS DESTRUCTION AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE TO GET THEIR HANDS ON LIKE THAT. FED-EX, UPS AND OTHERS SHOULD BE NOTIFIED THAT IF THEY SEE ANYTHING COMING FROM COMPANIES THAT WANT TO SELL, AND THEN THEY WANT TO SHIP SUCH PRODUCTS TO CITIZENS, TO REPORT THEM TO THE FEDS IMMEDIATELY, AND NOT ALLOW THEIR TRUCKS TO ACCEPT SUCH PRODUCTS TO BE SHIPPED OUT EVER. ENOUGH OF THIS HAVING LAWS, BUT THEN WE HAVE ALL THESE CRAZIES GETTING AROUND THE LAWS DUE TO COMPANIES PUTTING THEIR LOVE FOR MONEY OVER THE SAFETY OF THIS NATION AND IT'S PEOPLE. IT DISGUSTED ME THAT THIS CAT HAD A DAM KIT THAT HE PURCHASED IN WHICH ALLOWED HIM TO DO THE KIND OF DAMAGE HE DID.



I heard that that the conversion kits are legal but, to use the gun with one (bump stock kit) installed is illegal.    I am guessing that these kits will be made illegal from what I am hearing.


----------



## MarkDuffy

republican solutions today

Get used to it

Republican Senator Has Worst Solution Ever to Mass Shootings

_“But I think people are going to have to take steps in their own lives to take precautions. To protect themselves. And in situations like that, you know, try to stay safe. As somebody said — get small.”_

*GET SMALL*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Leo123 said:


> Who ever sold that evil bastard the conversion kits to make those weapons operate in that manor should be put out of business in this country forever. Anyone making kits to illegally make a weapon fully automatic like that, needs their doors broken down tonight, and everything they own in such a thing as that to be confiscated, and then they should be put out of business forever in this country...  Such equipment should be banned in this country forever. There is NO DAM NEED FOR ANY SUCH MODIFIED WEAPON(S) OF MASS DESTRUCTION AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE TO GET THEIR HANDS ON LIKE THAT. FED-EX, UPS AND OTHERS SHOULD BE NOTIFIED THAT IF THEY SEE ANYTHING COMING FROM COMPANIES THAT WANT TO SELL, AND THEN THEY WANT TO SHIP SUCH PRODUCTS TO CITIZENS, TO REPORT THEM TO THE FEDS IMMEDIATELY, AND NOT ALLOW THEIR TRUCKS TO ACCEPT SUCH PRODUCTS TO BE SHIPPED OUT EVER. ENOUGH OF THIS HAVING LAWS, BUT THEN WE HAVE ALL THESE CRAZIES GETTING AROUND THE LAWS DUE TO COMPANIES PUTTING THEIR LOVE FOR MONEY OVER THE SAFETY OF THIS NATION AND IT'S PEOPLE. IT DISGUSTED ME THAT THIS CAT HAD A DAM KIT THAT HE PURCHASED IN WHICH ALLOWED HIM TO DO THE KIND OF DAMAGE HE DID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that that the conversion kits are legal but, to use the gun with one (bump stock kit) installed is illegal.    I am guessing that these kits will be made illegal from what I am hearing.
Click to expand...


And there goes another degree of freedom taken away. Le sigh.

I have no desire for one, looks like if I ever do, it will be expensive.


----------



## Marion Morrison

It wasn't cheap to set that whole scenario up.

$30K+ in guns alone, that's without scopes, ammo, extra mags.

Certain position in the building in an expensive suite.

I highly doubt the man acted alone.


----------



## Pop23

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is part of the problem...start talking about any sort of restrictions and you guys go on about disarming everyone.  Almost no one wants that just like almost no one wants heavy armaments in civilisn hands.
> 
> Why should machinr guns be legal? They hsve one purpose and one purpose only and that is to kill large numbrts of people very quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
Click to expand...


I think it's hate speech of the left that causes these kinds of actions. 

Maybe denying the left their 1st amendment rights will stop these shootings?


----------



## Pop23

MarkDuffy said:


> republican solutions today
> 
> Get used to it
> 
> Republican Senator Has Worst Solution Ever to Mass Shootings
> 
> _“But I think people are going to have to take steps in their own lives to take precautions. To protect themselves. And in situations like that, you know, try to stay safe. As somebody said — get small.”_
> 
> *GET SMALL*



In your case, don't take the advise. It's actually pretty good.


----------



## Vastator

Marion Morrison said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever sold that evil bastard the conversion kits to make those weapons operate in that manor should be put out of business in this country forever. Anyone making kits to illegally make a weapon fully automatic like that, needs their doors broken down tonight, and everything they own in such a thing as that to be confiscated, and then they should be put out of business forever in this country...  Such equipment should be banned in this country forever. There is NO DAM NEED FOR ANY SUCH MODIFIED WEAPON(S) OF MASS DESTRUCTION AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE TO GET THEIR HANDS ON LIKE THAT. FED-EX, UPS AND OTHERS SHOULD BE NOTIFIED THAT IF THEY SEE ANYTHING COMING FROM COMPANIES THAT WANT TO SELL, AND THEN THEY WANT TO SHIP SUCH PRODUCTS TO CITIZENS, TO REPORT THEM TO THE FEDS IMMEDIATELY, AND NOT ALLOW THEIR TRUCKS TO ACCEPT SUCH PRODUCTS TO BE SHIPPED OUT EVER. ENOUGH OF THIS HAVING LAWS, BUT THEN WE HAVE ALL THESE CRAZIES GETTING AROUND THE LAWS DUE TO COMPANIES PUTTING THEIR LOVE FOR MONEY OVER THE SAFETY OF THIS NATION AND IT'S PEOPLE. IT DISGUSTED ME THAT THIS CAT HAD A DAM KIT THAT HE PURCHASED IN WHICH ALLOWED HIM TO DO THE KIND OF DAMAGE HE DID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that that the conversion kits are legal but, to use the gun with one (bump stock kit) installed is illegal.    I am guessing that these kits will be made illegal from what I am hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there goes another degree of freedom taken away. Le sigh.
> 
> I have no desire for one, looks like if I ever do, it will be expensive.
Click to expand...

No worries it’s easy to do with merely practice and technique. Here...


----------



## Leo123

Marion Morrison said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever sold that evil bastard the conversion kits to make those weapons operate in that manor should be put out of business in this country forever. Anyone making kits to illegally make a weapon fully automatic like that, needs their doors broken down tonight, and everything they own in such a thing as that to be confiscated, and then they should be put out of business forever in this country...  Such equipment should be banned in this country forever. There is NO DAM NEED FOR ANY SUCH MODIFIED WEAPON(S) OF MASS DESTRUCTION AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE TO GET THEIR HANDS ON LIKE THAT. FED-EX, UPS AND OTHERS SHOULD BE NOTIFIED THAT IF THEY SEE ANYTHING COMING FROM COMPANIES THAT WANT TO SELL, AND THEN THEY WANT TO SHIP SUCH PRODUCTS TO CITIZENS, TO REPORT THEM TO THE FEDS IMMEDIATELY, AND NOT ALLOW THEIR TRUCKS TO ACCEPT SUCH PRODUCTS TO BE SHIPPED OUT EVER. ENOUGH OF THIS HAVING LAWS, BUT THEN WE HAVE ALL THESE CRAZIES GETTING AROUND THE LAWS DUE TO COMPANIES PUTTING THEIR LOVE FOR MONEY OVER THE SAFETY OF THIS NATION AND IT'S PEOPLE. IT DISGUSTED ME THAT THIS CAT HAD A DAM KIT THAT HE PURCHASED IN WHICH ALLOWED HIM TO DO THE KIND OF DAMAGE HE DID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that that the conversion kits are legal but, to use the gun with one (bump stock kit) installed is illegal.    I am guessing that these kits will be made illegal from what I am hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there goes another degree of freedom taken away. Le sigh.
> 
> I have no desire for one, looks like if I ever do, it will be expensive.
Click to expand...


Yeah....unfortunately.  I'm not sure that the guy couldn't have killed just as many with a semi-auto so, to me, the real problem is our society today where some seem to think that violence is acceptable for any disagreement.  Antifa comes to mind.  Once a society starts using violence to settle arguments it is going down the road of obliteration.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pop23 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is part of the problem...start talking about any sort of restrictions and you guys go on about disarming everyone.  Almost no one wants that just like almost no one wants heavy armaments in civilisn hands.
> 
> Why should machinr guns be legal? They hsve one purpose and one purpose only and that is to kill large numbrts of people very quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's hate speech of the left that causes these kinds of actions.
> 
> Maybe denying the left their 1st amendment rights will stop these shootings?
Click to expand...


No, just no.


----------



## Pop23

Marion Morrison said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is part of the problem...start talking about any sort of restrictions and you guys go on about disarming everyone.  Almost no one wants that just like almost no one wants heavy armaments in civilisn hands.
> 
> Why should machinr guns be legal? They hsve one purpose and one purpose only and that is to kill large numbrts of people very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's hate speech of the left that causes these kinds of actions.
> 
> Maybe denying the left their 1st amendment rights will stop these shootings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, just no.
Click to expand...


It is the logic of the left afterall.


----------



## Leo123

> No worries it’s easy to do with merely practice and technique. Here...




WOW...I had no idea....


----------



## Marion Morrison

Vastator said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever sold that evil bastard the conversion kits to make those weapons operate in that manor should be put out of business in this country forever. Anyone making kits to illegally make a weapon fully automatic like that, needs their doors broken down tonight, and everything they own in such a thing as that to be confiscated, and then they should be put out of business forever in this country...  Such equipment should be banned in this country forever. There is NO DAM NEED FOR ANY SUCH MODIFIED WEAPON(S) OF MASS DESTRUCTION AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE TO GET THEIR HANDS ON LIKE THAT. FED-EX, UPS AND OTHERS SHOULD BE NOTIFIED THAT IF THEY SEE ANYTHING COMING FROM COMPANIES THAT WANT TO SELL, AND THEN THEY WANT TO SHIP SUCH PRODUCTS TO CITIZENS, TO REPORT THEM TO THE FEDS IMMEDIATELY, AND NOT ALLOW THEIR TRUCKS TO ACCEPT SUCH PRODUCTS TO BE SHIPPED OUT EVER. ENOUGH OF THIS HAVING LAWS, BUT THEN WE HAVE ALL THESE CRAZIES GETTING AROUND THE LAWS DUE TO COMPANIES PUTTING THEIR LOVE FOR MONEY OVER THE SAFETY OF THIS NATION AND IT'S PEOPLE. IT DISGUSTED ME THAT THIS CAT HAD A DAM KIT THAT HE PURCHASED IN WHICH ALLOWED HIM TO DO THE KIND OF DAMAGE HE DID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that that the conversion kits are legal but, to use the gun with one (bump stock kit) installed is illegal.    I am guessing that these kits will be made illegal from what I am hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there goes another degree of freedom taken away. Le sigh.
> 
> I have no desire for one, looks like if I ever do, it will be expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries it’s easy to do with merely practice and technique. Here...
Click to expand...


That doesn't even look like fun to me.


----------



## beagle9

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is part of the problem...start talking about any sort of restrictions and you guys go on about disarming everyone.  Almost no one wants that just like almost no one wants heavy armaments in civilisn hands.
> 
> Why should machinr guns be legal? They hsve one purpose and one purpose only and that is to kill large numbrts of people very quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
Click to expand...

. It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is part of the problem...start talking about any sort of restrictions and you guys go on about disarming everyone.  Almost no one wants that just like almost no one wants heavy armaments in civilisn hands.
> 
> Why should machinr guns be legal? They hsve one purpose and one purpose only and that is to kill large numbrts of people very quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
Click to expand...


Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is part of the problem...start talking about any sort of restrictions and you guys go on about disarming everyone.  Almost no one wants that just like almost no one wants heavy armaments in civilisn hands.
> 
> Why should machinr guns be legal? They hsve one purpose and one purpose only and that is to kill large numbrts of people very quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Who ever sold that evil bastard the conversion kits to make those weapons operate in that manor should be put out of business in this country forever. Anyone making kits to illegally make a weapon fully automatic like that, needs their doors broken down tonight, and everything they own in such a thing as that to be confiscated, and then they should be put out of business forever in this country...  Such equipment should be banned in this country forever. There is NO DAM NEED FOR ANY SUCH MODIFIED WEAPON(S) OF MASS DESTRUCTION AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE TO GET THEIR HANDS ON LIKE THAT. FED-EX, UPS AND OTHERS SHOULD BE NOTIFIED THAT IF THEY SEE ANYTHING COMING FROM COMPANIES THAT WANT TO SELL, AND THEN THEY WANT TO SHIP SUCH PRODUCTS TO CITIZENS, TO REPORT THEM TO THE FEDS IMMEDIATELY, AND NOT ALLOW THEIR TRUCKS TO ACCEPT SUCH PRODUCTS TO BE SHIPPED OUT EVER. ENOUGH OF THIS HAVING LAWS, BUT THEN WE HAVE ALL THESE CRAZIES GETTING AROUND THE LAWS DUE TO COMPANIES PUTTING THEIR LOVE FOR MONEY OVER THE SAFETY OF THIS NATION AND IT'S PEOPLE. IT DISGUSTED ME THAT THIS CAT HAD A DAM KIT THAT HE PURCHASED IN WHICH ALLOWED HIM TO DO THE KIND OF DAMAGE HE DID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^
Click to expand...

 Where did you get that picture of me ?? LOL


----------



## Pop23

beagle9 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is part of the problem...start talking about any sort of restrictions and you guys go on about disarming everyone.  Almost no one wants that just like almost no one wants heavy armaments in civilisn hands.
> 
> Why should machinr guns be legal? They hsve one purpose and one purpose only and that is to kill large numbrts of people very quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
Click to expand...


But we need some Democrats. Not a lot, but a few. 

For examples of how men become nutless.


----------



## Vastator

Leo123 said:


> No worries it’s easy to do with merely practice and technique. Here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW...I had no idea....
Click to expand...

We’ve been doing it for years. The stocks are just gimmicky. A way to make money off of something you can do without them to begin with. Mostly marketed as a novelty, or for the tacticool fanboys who don’t want to spend the 20 minutes it takes to get the technique down. That’s why banning these stocks is pointless...


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is part of the problem...start talking about any sort of restrictions and you guys go on about disarming everyone.  Almost no one wants that just like almost no one wants heavy armaments in civilisn hands.
> 
> Why should machinr guns be legal? They hsve one purpose and one purpose only and that is to kill large numbrts of people very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
Click to expand...

. Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???


----------



## MarkDuffy

Pop23 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is part of the problem...start talking about any sort of restrictions and you guys go on about disarming everyone.  Almost no one wants that just like almost no one wants heavy armaments in civilisn hands.
> 
> Why should machinr guns be legal? They hsve one purpose and one purpose only and that is to kill large numbrts of people very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we need some Democrats. Not a lot, but a few.
> 
> For examples of how men become nutless.
Click to expand...

Real men don't need to buy our pistols at a store


----------



## beagle9

Pop23 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is part of the problem...start talking about any sort of restrictions and you guys go on about disarming everyone.  Almost no one wants that just like almost no one wants heavy armaments in civilisn hands.
> 
> Why should machinr guns be legal? They hsve one purpose and one purpose only and that is to kill large numbrts of people very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we need some Democrats. Not a lot, but a few.
> 
> For examples of how men become nutless.
Click to expand...

. You out of something rational to say now ?


----------



## Leo123

> We’ve been doing it for years. The stocks are just gimmicky. A way to make money off of something you can do without them to begin with. Mostly marketed as a novelty, or for the tacticool fanboys who don’t want to spend the 20 minutes it takes to get the technique down. That’s why banning these stocks is pointless...



Good point.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Pop23 said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> republican solutions today
> 
> Get used to it
> 
> Republican Senator Has Worst Solution Ever to Mass Shootings
> 
> _“But I think people are going to have to take steps in their own lives to take precautions. To protect themselves. And in situations like that, you know, try to stay safe. As somebody said — get small.”_
> 
> *GET SMALL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your case, don't take the advise. It's actually pretty good.
Click to expand...

You obviously have a lot of experience getting small


----------



## Hugo Furst

beagle9 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
Click to expand...


" You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"

Is it your business?

"then have the kits shipped to them undetected"

undetected?

again, is it your business?

"in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"

I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.

Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.


hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"


----------



## Marion Morrison

I wonder if Paddock had a class III license?


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
Click to expand...


I guarantee out of the 600 wounded, there was a lot of trample damage.


----------



## beagle9

Vastator said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever sold that evil bastard the conversion kits to make those weapons operate in that manor should be put out of business in this country forever. Anyone making kits to illegally make a weapon fully automatic like that, needs their doors broken down tonight, and everything they own in such a thing as that to be confiscated, and then they should be put out of business forever in this country...  Such equipment should be banned in this country forever. There is NO DAM NEED FOR ANY SUCH MODIFIED WEAPON(S) OF MASS DESTRUCTION AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE TO GET THEIR HANDS ON LIKE THAT. FED-EX, UPS AND OTHERS SHOULD BE NOTIFIED THAT IF THEY SEE ANYTHING COMING FROM COMPANIES THAT WANT TO SELL, AND THEN THEY WANT TO SHIP SUCH PRODUCTS TO CITIZENS, TO REPORT THEM TO THE FEDS IMMEDIATELY, AND NOT ALLOW THEIR TRUCKS TO ACCEPT SUCH PRODUCTS TO BE SHIPPED OUT EVER. ENOUGH OF THIS HAVING LAWS, BUT THEN WE HAVE ALL THESE CRAZIES GETTING AROUND THE LAWS DUE TO COMPANIES PUTTING THEIR LOVE FOR MONEY OVER THE SAFETY OF THIS NATION AND IT'S PEOPLE. IT DISGUSTED ME THAT THIS CAT HAD A DAM KIT THAT HE PURCHASED IN WHICH ALLOWED HIM TO DO THE KIND OF DAMAGE HE DID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that that the conversion kits are legal but, to use the gun with one (bump stock kit) installed is illegal.    I am guessing that these kits will be made illegal from what I am hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there goes another degree of freedom taken away. Le sigh.
> 
> I have no desire for one, looks like if I ever do, it will be expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries it’s easy to do with merely practice and technique. Here...
Click to expand...

. Ok, is the weapon an automatic weapon or a semi-automatic weapon ?  Is he showing us a technique that allows the weapon to perform like an automatic weapon or is the weapon an automatic weapon in which he is using a technique on to fire the automatic as a semi or automatic weapon ??


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
Click to expand...



Out of 325 million people, one man does a bad thing and you want to restrict the freedoms of everyone else for his crime? That pig isn't going to fly.


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guarantee out of the 600 wounded, there was a lot of trample damage.
Click to expand...

. Yes, I figured that as well.


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> I wonder if Paddock had a class III license?


. He was rich enough to have what ever he wanted, but sadly he was an evil bastard with money.


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever sold that evil bastard the conversion kits to make those weapons operate in that manor should be put out of business in this country forever. Anyone making kits to illegally make a weapon fully automatic like that, needs their doors broken down tonight, and everything they own in such a thing as that to be confiscated, and then they should be put out of business forever in this country...  Such equipment should be banned in this country forever. There is NO DAM NEED FOR ANY SUCH MODIFIED WEAPON(S) OF MASS DESTRUCTION AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE TO GET THEIR HANDS ON LIKE THAT. FED-EX, UPS AND OTHERS SHOULD BE NOTIFIED THAT IF THEY SEE ANYTHING COMING FROM COMPANIES THAT WANT TO SELL, AND THEN THEY WANT TO SHIP SUCH PRODUCTS TO CITIZENS, TO REPORT THEM TO THE FEDS IMMEDIATELY, AND NOT ALLOW THEIR TRUCKS TO ACCEPT SUCH PRODUCTS TO BE SHIPPED OUT EVER. ENOUGH OF THIS HAVING LAWS, BUT THEN WE HAVE ALL THESE CRAZIES GETTING AROUND THE LAWS DUE TO COMPANIES PUTTING THEIR LOVE FOR MONEY OVER THE SAFETY OF THIS NATION AND IT'S PEOPLE. IT DISGUSTED ME THAT THIS CAT HAD A DAM KIT THAT HE PURCHASED IN WHICH ALLOWED HIM TO DO THE KIND OF DAMAGE HE DID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that that the conversion kits are legal but, to use the gun with one (bump stock kit) installed is illegal.    I am guessing that these kits will be made illegal from what I am hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there goes another degree of freedom taken away. Le sigh.
> 
> I have no desire for one, looks like if I ever do, it will be expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries it’s easy to do with merely practice and technique. Here...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Ok, is the weapon an automatic weapon or a semi-automatic weapon ?  Is he showing us a technique that allows the weapon to perform like an automatic weapon or is the weapon an automatic weapon in which he is using a technique on to fire the automatic as a semi or automatic weapon ??
Click to expand...


Your ignorance of guns is noted.

It's a semi-automatic weapon he's using. 

The Las Vegas shooter had full-auto weapons as well as semi-auto with bump stocks. We'll know more when they show the cache.


----------



## Vastator

beagle9 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever sold that evil bastard the conversion kits to make those weapons operate in that manor should be put out of business in this country forever. Anyone making kits to illegally make a weapon fully automatic like that, needs their doors broken down tonight, and everything they own in such a thing as that to be confiscated, and then they should be put out of business forever in this country...  Such equipment should be banned in this country forever. There is NO DAM NEED FOR ANY SUCH MODIFIED WEAPON(S) OF MASS DESTRUCTION AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE TO GET THEIR HANDS ON LIKE THAT. FED-EX, UPS AND OTHERS SHOULD BE NOTIFIED THAT IF THEY SEE ANYTHING COMING FROM COMPANIES THAT WANT TO SELL, AND THEN THEY WANT TO SHIP SUCH PRODUCTS TO CITIZENS, TO REPORT THEM TO THE FEDS IMMEDIATELY, AND NOT ALLOW THEIR TRUCKS TO ACCEPT SUCH PRODUCTS TO BE SHIPPED OUT EVER. ENOUGH OF THIS HAVING LAWS, BUT THEN WE HAVE ALL THESE CRAZIES GETTING AROUND THE LAWS DUE TO COMPANIES PUTTING THEIR LOVE FOR MONEY OVER THE SAFETY OF THIS NATION AND IT'S PEOPLE. IT DISGUSTED ME THAT THIS CAT HAD A DAM KIT THAT HE PURCHASED IN WHICH ALLOWED HIM TO DO THE KIND OF DAMAGE HE DID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that that the conversion kits are legal but, to use the gun with one (bump stock kit) installed is illegal.    I am guessing that these kits will be made illegal from what I am hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there goes another degree of freedom taken away. Le sigh.
> 
> I have no desire for one, looks like if I ever do, it will be expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries it’s easy to do with merely practice and technique. Here...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Ok, is the weapon an automatic weapon or a semi-automatic weapon ?  Is he showing us a technique that allows the weapon to perform like an automatic weapon or is the weapon an automatic weapon in which he is using a technique on to fire the automatic as a semi or automatic weapon ??
Click to expand...

It’s a semi automatic. And no it’s not firing like an automatic. It’s still firing like a semi. Just with better rhythm. The forward tension trips the trigger after it bumps off your shoulder. Hence the term “bump fire”. This has been around since practically the beginning of semiauto rifles. This is ancient news. But gun ingnorant liberals are running around with their hair on fire, acting like this is something new. That’s how dumb, and reactionary they are. They want to ban something; and they don’t even know how it works or what it does...


----------



## Dr Grump

Marion Morrison said:


> [
> 
> 
> Out of 325 million people, one man does a bad thing and you want to restrict the freedoms of everyone else for his crime? That pig isn't going to fly.



Unfortunately is not only 'one man'. There have been plenty of 'one man' issues over the past 15-20 years in the US.


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of 325 million people, one man does a bad thing and you want to restrict the freedoms of everyone else for his crime? That pig isn't going to fly.
Click to expand...

. Not restrict common sense items, but weapons of mass destruction that can kill so many in a single event ? A review is needed badly of such things. This should include items that should only be allowed in the confines of a registered malitia. Military styled weaponry should have no presence in the hands of unregistered individuals. Anyone licensed to carry should be allowed their handguns, hunters their rifles and shotguns, malitia their military styled weapons that are kept under lock and key, and inventoried by the feds every 6 months. Registered hobbyist should be allowed under proper licensing and training to keep and demonstrate various weapons during sponsored events that are properly secured. Gun shows should be properly run, monitored and no sales without background checks, cool off periods etc.


----------



## beagle9

Vastator said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever sold that evil bastard the conversion kits to make those weapons operate in that manor should be put out of business in this country forever. Anyone making kits to illegally make a weapon fully automatic like that, needs their doors broken down tonight, and everything they own in such a thing as that to be confiscated, and then they should be put out of business forever in this country...  Such equipment should be banned in this country forever. There is NO DAM NEED FOR ANY SUCH MODIFIED WEAPON(S) OF MASS DESTRUCTION AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE TO GET THEIR HANDS ON LIKE THAT. FED-EX, UPS AND OTHERS SHOULD BE NOTIFIED THAT IF THEY SEE ANYTHING COMING FROM COMPANIES THAT WANT TO SELL, AND THEN THEY WANT TO SHIP SUCH PRODUCTS TO CITIZENS, TO REPORT THEM TO THE FEDS IMMEDIATELY, AND NOT ALLOW THEIR TRUCKS TO ACCEPT SUCH PRODUCTS TO BE SHIPPED OUT EVER. ENOUGH OF THIS HAVING LAWS, BUT THEN WE HAVE ALL THESE CRAZIES GETTING AROUND THE LAWS DUE TO COMPANIES PUTTING THEIR LOVE FOR MONEY OVER THE SAFETY OF THIS NATION AND IT'S PEOPLE. IT DISGUSTED ME THAT THIS CAT HAD A DAM KIT THAT HE PURCHASED IN WHICH ALLOWED HIM TO DO THE KIND OF DAMAGE HE DID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that that the conversion kits are legal but, to use the gun with one (bump stock kit) installed is illegal.    I am guessing that these kits will be made illegal from what I am hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there goes another degree of freedom taken away. Le sigh.
> 
> I have no desire for one, looks like if I ever do, it will be expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries it’s easy to do with merely practice and technique. Here...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Ok, is the weapon an automatic weapon or a semi-automatic weapon ?  Is he showing us a technique that allows the weapon to perform like an automatic weapon or is the weapon an automatic weapon in which he is using a technique on to fire the automatic as a semi or automatic weapon ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a semi automatic. And no it’s not firing like an automatic. It’s still firing like a semi. Just with better rhythm. The forward tension trips the trigger after it bumps off your shoulder. Hence the term “bump fire”. This has been around since practically the beginning of semiauto rifles. This is ancient news. But gun ingnorant liberals are running around with their hair on fire, acting like this is something new. That’s how dumb, and reactionary they are. They want to ban something; and they don’t even know how it works or what it does...
Click to expand...

. Does it help your argument to call citizens dumb or ignorant when they are just trying to understand how people get dead at the hands of their own citizens by the hundreds in one event ?  I think that no one should own or keep a weapon that is capable of that kind of carnage without being heavily vetted and registered with the government under specific licensing classifications. Ok, so I'll give you your bump, but now give me that dam banana clip that allows that gun to shoot so many times before reload.


----------



## Vastator

beagle9 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> 
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of 325 million people, one man does a bad thing and you want to restrict the freedoms of everyone else for his crime? That pig isn't going to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not restrict common sense items, but weapons of mass destruction that can kill so many in a single event ? A review is needed badly of such things. This should include items that should only be allowed in the confines of a registered malitia. Military styled weaponry should have no presence in the hands of unregistered individuals. Anyone licensed to carry should be allowed their handguns, hunters their rifles and shotguns, malitia their military styled weapons that are kept under lock and key, and inventoried by the feds every 6 months. Registered hobbyist should be allowed under proper licensing and training to keep and demonstrate various weapons during sponsored events that are properly secured. Gun shows should be properly run, monitored and no sales without background checks, cool off periods etc.
Click to expand...

Horse shit. That defies the very reason the 2A was written to begin with. It wasn’t about hunting or simple self defense. It was meant to give the citizenry equal footing with government forces such that they can throw them off once the consent to govern has been revoked. In short; it exists to fight the government. Everything else is secondary to that.


----------



## Vastator

beagle9 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that that the conversion kits are legal but, to use the gun with one (bump stock kit) installed is illegal.    I am guessing that these kits will be made illegal from what I am hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there goes another degree of freedom taken away. Le sigh.
> 
> I have no desire for one, looks like if I ever do, it will be expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries it’s easy to do with merely practice and technique. Here...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Ok, is the weapon an automatic weapon or a semi-automatic weapon ?  Is he showing us a technique that allows the weapon to perform like an automatic weapon or is the weapon an automatic weapon in which he is using a technique on to fire the automatic as a semi or automatic weapon ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a semi automatic. And no it’s not firing like an automatic. It’s still firing like a semi. Just with better rhythm. The forward tension trips the trigger after it bumps off your shoulder. Hence the term “bump fire”. This has been around since practically the beginning of semiauto rifles. This is ancient news. But gun ingnorant liberals are running around with their hair on fire, acting like this is something new. That’s how dumb, and reactionary they are. They want to ban something; and they don’t even know how it works or what it does...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Does it help your argument to call citizens dumb or ignorant when they are just trying to understand how people get dead at the hands of their own citizens by the hundreds in one event ?  I think that no one should own or keep a weapon that is capable of that kind of carnage without being heavily vetted and registered with the government under specific licensing classifications. Ok, so I'll give you your bump, but now give me that dam banana clip that allows that gun to shoot so many times before reload.
Click to expand...

I’ve had my bump long before these stocks came out. What part of “it’s a technique” don’t you get?


----------



## beagle9

WillHaftawaite said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
Click to expand...

. Can't stop the killing on the back end, then just gotta stop it on the front end. Simple. A review of products should be done just like that inventions show, except this would be conducted by a panel that would consist of 10 citizens, 4 government officials, 4 local law enforcement agent's, and 4 gun reps from the manufacturers.  There should be an up or down vote on each product reviewed, and then an impact study done using past events.


----------



## beagle9

Vastator said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of 325 million people, one man does a bad thing and you want to restrict the freedoms of everyone else for his crime? That pig isn't going to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not restrict common sense items, but weapons of mass destruction that can kill so many in a single event ? A review is needed badly of such things. This should include items that should only be allowed in the confines of a registered malitia. Military styled weaponry should have no presence in the hands of unregistered individuals. Anyone licensed to carry should be allowed their handguns, hunters their rifles and shotguns, malitia their military styled weapons that are kept under lock and key, and inventoried by the feds every 6 months. Registered hobbyist should be allowed under proper licensing and training to keep and demonstrate various weapons during sponsored events that are properly secured. Gun shows should be properly run, monitored and no sales without background checks, cool off periods etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse shit. That defies the very reason the 2A was written to begin with. It wasn’t about hunting or simple self defense. It was meant to give the citizenry equal footing with government forces such that they can throw them off once the consent to govern has been revoked. In short; it exists to fight the government. Everything else is secondary to that.
Click to expand...

. Ok so you are talking militia, and was the shooter a member of a militia ??


----------



## Vastator

beagle9 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> 
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of 325 million people, one man does a bad thing and you want to restrict the freedoms of everyone else for his crime? That pig isn't going to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not restrict common sense items, but weapons of mass destruction that can kill so many in a single event ? A review is needed badly of such things. This should include items that should only be allowed in the confines of a registered malitia. Military styled weaponry should have no presence in the hands of unregistered individuals. Anyone licensed to carry should be allowed their handguns, hunters their rifles and shotguns, malitia their military styled weapons that are kept under lock and key, and inventoried by the feds every 6 months. Registered hobbyist should be allowed under proper licensing and training to keep and demonstrate various weapons during sponsored events that are properly secured. Gun shows should be properly run, monitored and no sales without background checks, cool off periods etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse shit. That defies the very reason the 2A was written to begin with. It wasn’t about hunting or simple self defense. It was meant to give the citizenry equal footing with government forces such that they can throw them off once the consent to govern has been revoked. In short; it exists to fight the government. Everything else is secondary to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Ok so you are talking militia, and was the shooter a member of a militia ??
Click to expand...

We don’t know enough about him yet to answer that question...


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever sold that evil bastard the conversion kits to make those weapons operate in that manor should be put out of business in this country forever. Anyone making kits to illegally make a weapon fully automatic like that, needs their doors broken down tonight, and everything they own in such a thing as that to be confiscated, and then they should be put out of business forever in this country...  Such equipment should be banned in this country forever. There is NO DAM NEED FOR ANY SUCH MODIFIED WEAPON(S) OF MASS DESTRUCTION AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE TO GET THEIR HANDS ON LIKE THAT. FED-EX, UPS AND OTHERS SHOULD BE NOTIFIED THAT IF THEY SEE ANYTHING COMING FROM COMPANIES THAT WANT TO SELL, AND THEN THEY WANT TO SHIP SUCH PRODUCTS TO CITIZENS, TO REPORT THEM TO THE FEDS IMMEDIATELY, AND NOT ALLOW THEIR TRUCKS TO ACCEPT SUCH PRODUCTS TO BE SHIPPED OUT EVER. ENOUGH OF THIS HAVING LAWS, BUT THEN WE HAVE ALL THESE CRAZIES GETTING AROUND THE LAWS DUE TO COMPANIES PUTTING THEIR LOVE FOR MONEY OVER THE SAFETY OF THIS NATION AND IT'S PEOPLE. IT DISGUSTED ME THAT THIS CAT HAD A DAM KIT THAT HE PURCHASED IN WHICH ALLOWED HIM TO DO THE KIND OF DAMAGE HE DID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that that the conversion kits are legal but, to use the gun with one (bump stock kit) installed is illegal.    I am guessing that these kits will be made illegal from what I am hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there goes another degree of freedom taken away. Le sigh.
> 
> I have no desire for one, looks like if I ever do, it will be expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries it’s easy to do with merely practice and technique. Here...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Ok, is the weapon an automatic weapon or a semi-automatic weapon ?  Is he showing us a technique that allows the weapon to perform like an automatic weapon or is the weapon an automatic weapon in which he is using a technique on to fire the automatic as a semi or automatic weapon ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of guns is noted.
> 
> It's a semi-automatic weapon he's using.
> 
> The Las Vegas shooter had full-auto weapons as well as semi-auto with bump stocks. We'll know more when they show the cache.
Click to expand...

. I've owned weapons, and still have them, but I have never ventured into the weapons of mass destruction area in life. Guess I've never needed to or had a reason to. To each their own, but we need to get control over idiots ending up with such lethal weaponry that can mow down so many at one time. It can be done (fix these things better), but I have heard throughout time some of the most idiotic excuses to not get it done (trumping any democrats excuses when they get excuses running), than can be imaginable.  Sad really, because we always end up back here again and again.


----------



## beagle9

Vastator said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there goes another degree of freedom taken away. Le sigh.
> 
> I have no desire for one, looks like if I ever do, it will be expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries it’s easy to do with merely practice and technique. Here...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Ok, is the weapon an automatic weapon or a semi-automatic weapon ?  Is he showing us a technique that allows the weapon to perform like an automatic weapon or is the weapon an automatic weapon in which he is using a technique on to fire the automatic as a semi or automatic weapon ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a semi automatic. And no it’s not firing like an automatic. It’s still firing like a semi. Just with better rhythm. The forward tension trips the trigger after it bumps off your shoulder. Hence the term “bump fire”. This has been around since practically the beginning of semiauto rifles. This is ancient news. But gun ingnorant liberals are running around with their hair on fire, acting like this is something new. That’s how dumb, and reactionary they are. They want to ban something; and they don’t even know how it works or what it does...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Does it help your argument to call citizens dumb or ignorant when they are just trying to understand how people get dead at the hands of their own citizens by the hundreds in one event ?  I think that no one should own or keep a weapon that is capable of that kind of carnage without being heavily vetted and registered with the government under specific licensing classifications. Ok, so I'll give you your bump, but now give me that dam banana clip that allows that gun to shoot so many times before reload.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had my bump long before these stocks came out. What part of “it’s a technique” don’t you get?
Click to expand...

. Give up those banana clips unless you're a member of a militia or other to be recognized by law enforcement or government.


----------



## Vastator

beagle9 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that that the conversion kits are legal but, to use the gun with one (bump stock kit) installed is illegal.    I am guessing that these kits will be made illegal from what I am hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there goes another degree of freedom taken away. Le sigh.
> 
> I have no desire for one, looks like if I ever do, it will be expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries it’s easy to do with merely practice and technique. Here...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Ok, is the weapon an automatic weapon or a semi-automatic weapon ?  Is he showing us a technique that allows the weapon to perform like an automatic weapon or is the weapon an automatic weapon in which he is using a technique on to fire the automatic as a semi or automatic weapon ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of guns is noted.
> 
> It's a semi-automatic weapon he's using.
> 
> The Las Vegas shooter had full-auto weapons as well as semi-auto with bump stocks. We'll know more when they show the cache.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I've owned weapons, and still have them, but I have never ventured into the weapons of mass destruction area in life. Guess I've never needed to or had a reason to. To each their own, but we need to get control over idiots ending up with such lethal weponry that can mow down so many at one time. It can be done (fix these things better), but I have heard throughout time some of the most idiotic excuses to not get it done (trumping any democrats excuses when they get excuses running), than can be imaginable.  Sad really, because we always end up back here again and again.
Click to expand...

It could be much worse. Best not to forget history’s lessons, from those in the past who’ve allowed the governing body to disarm them...


----------



## Vastator

beagle9 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries it’s easy to do with merely practice and technique. Here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ok, is the weapon an automatic weapon or a semi-automatic weapon ?  Is he showing us a technique that allows the weapon to perform like an automatic weapon or is the weapon an automatic weapon in which he is using a technique on to fire the automatic as a semi or automatic weapon ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s a semi automatic. And no it’s not firing like an automatic. It’s still firing like a semi. Just with better rhythm. The forward tension trips the trigger after it bumps off your shoulder. Hence the term “bump fire”. This has been around since practically the beginning of semiauto rifles. This is ancient news. But gun ingnorant liberals are running around with their hair on fire, acting like this is something new. That’s how dumb, and reactionary they are. They want to ban something; and they don’t even know how it works or what it does...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Does it help your argument to call citizens dumb or ignorant when they are just trying to understand how people get dead at the hands of their own citizens by the hundreds in one event ?  I think that no one should own or keep a weapon that is capable of that kind of carnage without being heavily vetted and registered with the government under specific licensing classifications. Ok, so I'll give you your bump, but now give me that dam banana clip that allows that gun to shoot so many times before reload.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had my bump long before these stocks came out. What part of “it’s a technique” don’t you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Give up those banana clips unless you're a member of a militia or other to be recognized by law enforcement or government.
Click to expand...

You clearly don’t understand what the “militia” meant at the time of the writing of that revered document. It meant every able bodied man proficient in the use of his weapon. Free men. Not government agents.


----------



## beagle9

Vastator said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of 325 million people, one man does a bad thing and you want to restrict the freedoms of everyone else for his crime? That pig isn't going to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not restrict common sense items, but weapons of mass destruction that can kill so many in a single event ? A review is needed badly of such things. This should include items that should only be allowed in the confines of a registered malitia. Military styled weaponry should have no presence in the hands of unregistered individuals. Anyone licensed to carry should be allowed their handguns, hunters their rifles and shotguns, malitia their military styled weapons that are kept under lock and key, and inventoried by the feds every 6 months. Registered hobbyist should be allowed under proper licensing and training to keep and demonstrate various weapons during sponsored events that are properly secured. Gun shows should be properly run, monitored and no sales without background checks, cool off periods etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse shit. That defies the very reason the 2A was written to begin with. It wasn’t about hunting or simple self defense. It was meant to give the citizenry equal footing with government forces such that they can throw them off once the consent to govern has been revoked. In short; it exists to fight the government. Everything else is secondary to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Ok so you are talking militia, and was the shooter a member of a militia ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t know enough about him yet to answer that question...
Click to expand...

. Not expecting it to be answered, because he probably wasn't.. Just saying how does he have that kind of fire power without being required to be registered into a militia ??  The militia if detects mental illness should be able to strip him of his weapons, and report him to the government for evaluation or treatment options available.


----------



## beagle9

Vastator said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there goes another degree of freedom taken away. Le sigh.
> 
> I have no desire for one, looks like if I ever do, it will be expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries it’s easy to do with merely practice and technique. Here...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Ok, is the weapon an automatic weapon or a semi-automatic weapon ?  Is he showing us a technique that allows the weapon to perform like an automatic weapon or is the weapon an automatic weapon in which he is using a technique on to fire the automatic as a semi or automatic weapon ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of guns is noted.
> 
> It's a semi-automatic weapon he's using.
> 
> The Las Vegas shooter had full-auto weapons as well as semi-auto with bump stocks. We'll know more when they show the cache.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I've owned weapons, and still have them, but I have never ventured into the weapons of mass destruction area in life. Guess I've never needed to or had a reason to. To each their own, but we need to get control over idiots ending up with such lethal weponry that can mow down so many at one time. It can be done (fix these things better), but I have heard throughout time some of the most idiotic excuses to not get it done (trumping any democrats excuses when they get excuses running), than can be imaginable.  Sad really, because we always end up back here again and again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be much worse. Best not to forget history’s lessons, from those in the past who’ve allowed the governing body to disarm them...
Click to expand...

 Independent strong militia's should exist in every state imho for that reason. Off the grid crazies don't need to possess weapons of mass destruction. To risky as is being proven.


----------



## Vastator

beagle9 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of 325 million people, one man does a bad thing and you want to restrict the freedoms of everyone else for his crime? That pig isn't going to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> . Not restrict common sense items, but weapons of mass destruction that can kill so many in a single event ? A review is needed badly of such things. This should include items that should only be allowed in the confines of a registered malitia. Military styled weaponry should have no presence in the hands of unregistered individuals. Anyone licensed to carry should be allowed their handguns, hunters their rifles and shotguns, malitia their military styled weapons that are kept under lock and key, and inventoried by the feds every 6 months. Registered hobbyist should be allowed under proper licensing and training to keep and demonstrate various weapons during sponsored events that are properly secured. Gun shows should be properly run, monitored and no sales without background checks, cool off periods etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse shit. That defies the very reason the 2A was written to begin with. It wasn’t about hunting or simple self defense. It was meant to give the citizenry equal footing with government forces such that they can throw them off once the consent to govern has been revoked. In short; it exists to fight the government. Everything else is secondary to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Ok so you are talking militia, and was the shooter a member of a militia ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t know enough about him yet to answer that question...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not expecting it to be answered, because he probably wasn't.. Just saying how does he have that kind of fire power without being required to be registered into a militia ??  The militia if detects mental illness should be able to strip him of his weapons, and report him to the government for evaluation or treatment options available.
Click to expand...

Again... The militia is every able bodied free man. It’s probably best to find out everything we know about this guy before making any rash decisions. He has some rather suspicious foreign connections. If he did this as a result of radical Islam; there’s no reason to slap our people with oppressive, and ultimately self destructive laws; just because some non western religion hates our western culture. Take a breath. Relax. And wait for the facts to come in...


----------



## beagle9

Vastator said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Ok, is the weapon an automatic weapon or a semi-automatic weapon ?  Is he showing us a technique that allows the weapon to perform like an automatic weapon or is the weapon an automatic weapon in which he is using a technique on to fire the automatic as a semi or automatic weapon ??
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a semi automatic. And no it’s not firing like an automatic. It’s still firing like a semi. Just with better rhythm. The forward tension trips the trigger after it bumps off your shoulder. Hence the term “bump fire”. This has been around since practically the beginning of semiauto rifles. This is ancient news. But gun ingnorant liberals are running around with their hair on fire, acting like this is something new. That’s how dumb, and reactionary they are. They want to ban something; and they don’t even know how it works or what it does...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Does it help your argument to call citizens dumb or ignorant when they are just trying to understand how people get dead at the hands of their own citizens by the hundreds in one event ?  I think that no one should own or keep a weapon that is capable of that kind of carnage without being heavily vetted and registered with the government under specific licensing classifications. Ok, so I'll give you your bump, but now give me that dam banana clip that allows that gun to shoot so many times before reload.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had my bump long before these stocks came out. What part of “it’s a technique” don’t you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Give up those banana clips unless you're a member of a militia or other to be recognized by law enforcement or government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly don’t understand what the “militia” meant at the time of the writing of that revered document. It meant every able bodied man proficient in the use of his weapon. Free men. Not government agents.
Click to expand...

 Under the militia (i.e. being registered under a militia heading) correct ?


----------



## Vastator

beagle9 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries it’s easy to do with merely practice and technique. Here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ok, is the weapon an automatic weapon or a semi-automatic weapon ?  Is he showing us a technique that allows the weapon to perform like an automatic weapon or is the weapon an automatic weapon in which he is using a technique on to fire the automatic as a semi or automatic weapon ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of guns is noted.
> 
> It's a semi-automatic weapon he's using.
> 
> The Las Vegas shooter had full-auto weapons as well as semi-auto with bump stocks. We'll know more when they show the cache.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I've owned weapons, and still have them, but I have never ventured into the weapons of mass destruction area in life. Guess I've never needed to or had a reason to. To each their own, but we need to get control over idiots ending up with such lethal weponry that can mow down so many at one time. It can be done (fix these things better), but I have heard throughout time some of the most idiotic excuses to not get it done (trumping any democrats excuses when they get excuses running), than can be imaginable.  Sad really, because we always end up back here again and again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be much worse. Best not to forget history’s lessons, from those in the past who’ve allowed the governing body to disarm them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Independent strong militia's should exist in every state imho for that reason. Off the grid crazies don't need to possess weapons of mass destruction. To risky as is being proven.
Click to expand...

Freedom is risky. Nearly every animal in a zoo is safe. But it damn sure isn’t free...


----------



## Manonthestreet

Did Las Vegas killer plan to attack earlier festival? | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Vastator

beagle9 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a semi automatic. And no it’s not firing like an automatic. It’s still firing like a semi. Just with better rhythm. The forward tension trips the trigger after it bumps off your shoulder. Hence the term “bump fire”. This has been around since practically the beginning of semiauto rifles. This is ancient news. But gun ingnorant liberals are running around with their hair on fire, acting like this is something new. That’s how dumb, and reactionary they are. They want to ban something; and they don’t even know how it works or what it does...
> 
> 
> 
> . Does it help your argument to call citizens dumb or ignorant when they are just trying to understand how people get dead at the hands of their own citizens by the hundreds in one event ?  I think that no one should own or keep a weapon that is capable of that kind of carnage without being heavily vetted and registered with the government under specific licensing classifications. Ok, so I'll give you your bump, but now give me that dam banana clip that allows that gun to shoot so many times before reload.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had my bump long before these stocks came out. What part of “it’s a technique” don’t you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Give up those banana clips unless you're a member of a militia or other to be recognized by law enforcement or government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly don’t understand what the “militia” meant at the time of the writing of that revered document. It meant every able bodied man proficient in the use of his weapon. Free men. Not government agents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under the militia correct ?
Click to expand...

Research militia in the context of the day... hint it meant each man had his own gear, and was proficient in the use of his weapon; such that he could be called up at a moments notice. It’s not the “structured”, “overseen” entity you wish it were.


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case they are, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not need to propel a projectile at a target at 500 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not up to you to tell other people what they "need" is it?
> 
> I don't shoot like that because it's an impractical way to shoot a gun if you are concerned at all about accuracy.
> 
> But it doesn't matter if people can because the vast majority of people who own guns and who might use a bump stock will never ever turn their weapons on other people
Click to expand...

Yes it is

When I see 500 injured and 59 dead, I have a right to say

Enough is enough


----------



## beagle9

Vastator said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Does it help your argument to call citizens dumb or ignorant when they are just trying to understand how people get dead at the hands of their own citizens by the hundreds in one event ?  I think that no one should own or keep a weapon that is capable of that kind of carnage without being heavily vetted and registered with the government under specific licensing classifications. Ok, so I'll give you your bump, but now give me that dam banana clip that allows that gun to shoot so many times before reload.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve had my bump long before these stocks came out. What part of “it’s a technique” don’t you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Give up those banana clips unless you're a member of a militia or other to be recognized by law enforcement or government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly don’t understand what the “militia” meant at the time of the writing of that revered document. It meant every able bodied man proficient in the use of his weapon. Free men. Not government agents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under the militia correct ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Research militia in the context of the day... hint it meant each man had his own gear, and was proficient in the use of his weapon; such that he could be called up at a moments notice. It’s not the “structured”, “overseen” entity you wish it were.
Click to expand...

 Why the title if not a structured entity that would be the very one to call up at a moment's notice the men who undoubtedly are on a list no ?


----------



## Vastator

beagle9 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a semi automatic. And no it’s not firing like an automatic. It’s still firing like a semi. Just with better rhythm. The forward tension trips the trigger after it bumps off your shoulder. Hence the term “bump fire”. This has been around since practically the beginning of semiauto rifles. This is ancient news. But gun ingnorant liberals are running around with their hair on fire, acting like this is something new. That’s how dumb, and reactionary they are. They want to ban something; and they don’t even know how it works or what it does...
> 
> 
> 
> . Does it help your argument to call citizens dumb or ignorant when they are just trying to understand how people get dead at the hands of their own citizens by the hundreds in one event ?  I think that no one should own or keep a weapon that is capable of that kind of carnage without being heavily vetted and registered with the government under specific licensing classifications. Ok, so I'll give you your bump, but now give me that dam banana clip that allows that gun to shoot so many times before reload.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve had my bump long before these stocks came out. What part of “it’s a technique” don’t you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Give up those banana clips unless you're a member of a militia or other to be recognized by law enforcement or government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly don’t understand what the “militia” meant at the time of the writing of that revered document. It meant every able bodied man proficient in the use of his weapon. Free men. Not government agents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under the militia (i.e. being registered under a militia heading) correct ?
Click to expand...

No... registering is never mentioned. Nor should it ever be...


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
Click to expand...

Yes

It is our business

When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business


----------



## beagle9

Vastator said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Does it help your argument to call citizens dumb or ignorant when they are just trying to understand how people get dead at the hands of their own citizens by the hundreds in one event ?  I think that no one should own or keep a weapon that is capable of that kind of carnage without being heavily vetted and registered with the government under specific licensing classifications. Ok, so I'll give you your bump, but now give me that dam banana clip that allows that gun to shoot so many times before reload.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve had my bump long before these stocks came out. What part of “it’s a technique” don’t you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Give up those banana clips unless you're a member of a militia or other to be recognized by law enforcement or government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly don’t understand what the “militia” meant at the time of the writing of that revered document. It meant every able bodied man proficient in the use of his weapon. Free men. Not government agents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under the militia (i.e. being registered under a militia heading) correct ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... registering is never mentioned. Nor should it ever be...
Click to expand...

  How do you call these men up at a moment's notice ??


----------



## rightwinger

Vastator said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Does it help your argument to call citizens dumb or ignorant when they are just trying to understand how people get dead at the hands of their own citizens by the hundreds in one event ?  I think that no one should own or keep a weapon that is capable of that kind of carnage without being heavily vetted and registered with the government under specific licensing classifications. Ok, so I'll give you your bump, but now give me that dam banana clip that allows that gun to shoot so many times before reload.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve had my bump long before these stocks came out. What part of “it’s a technique” don’t you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Give up those banana clips unless you're a member of a militia or other to be recognized by law enforcement or government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly don’t understand what the “militia” meant at the time of the writing of that revered document. It meant every able bodied man proficient in the use of his weapon. Free men. Not government agents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under the militia (i.e. being registered under a militia heading) correct ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... registering is never mentioned. Nor should it ever be...
Click to expand...

Gun registration is essential for a militia


----------



## Vastator

beagle9 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve had my bump long before these stocks came out. What part of “it’s a technique” don’t you get?
> 
> 
> 
> . Give up those banana clips unless you're a member of a militia or other to be recognized by law enforcement or government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly don’t understand what the “militia” meant at the time of the writing of that revered document. It meant every able bodied man proficient in the use of his weapon. Free men. Not government agents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under the militia correct ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Research militia in the context of the day... hint it meant each man had his own gear, and was proficient in the use of his weapon; such that he could be called up at a moments notice. It’s not the “structured”, “overseen” entity you wish it were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the title if not a structured entity that would be the very one to call up at a moment's notice the men who undoubtedly are on a list no ?
Click to expand...

Because the founders were against a standing army. So the militias were locals who were mustered up as needed. Whether by the town crier, a news paper add or church bells. Each time the militia formed it might be composed of differing individuals depending on how quickly they were “drummed” up. Oh yeah I forgot to mention that they would parade through towns, with drummers, picking up willing free men as they went along. That’s where we get the phrase “drummed up”.


----------



## Vastator

beagle9 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve had my bump long before these stocks came out. What part of “it’s a technique” don’t you get?
> 
> 
> 
> . Give up those banana clips unless you're a member of a militia or other to be recognized by law enforcement or government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly don’t understand what the “militia” meant at the time of the writing of that revered document. It meant every able bodied man proficient in the use of his weapon. Free men. Not government agents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under the militia (i.e. being registered under a militia heading) correct ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... registering is never mentioned. Nor should it ever be...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you call these men up at a moment's notice ??
Click to expand...

Amber alert might be a modern solution...


----------



## Faun

MarkDuffy said:


> republican solutions today
> 
> Get used to it
> 
> Republican Senator Has Worst Solution Ever to Mass Shootings
> 
> _“But I think people are going to have to take steps in their own lives to take precautions. To protect themselves. And in situations like that, you know, try to stay safe. As somebody said — get small.”_
> 
> *GET SMALL*


No worries -- president trump will toss victims a roll of paper towels.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> It reeks of an Operation Gladio type of event. There are too many conflicting accounts like there were multiple shooters and there is clear video of rifle flashes on the 10th floor from three different rooms. They turned on the lights while this was going on making the concert-goers more vulnerable THEN you have exits that were blocked and inaccessible to them to escape.
> 
> THEN we are told that this 64 year old man lugged nearly 20 rifles up to the 32nd floor of a posh Vegas Hotel and no one noticed? This is the epitome of the Hegelian Dialectic.....create a crisis, wait for the emotional outcry and then propose a solution to the very problem you caused that fits your agenda. Not even 24 hours after this event, I got an e-mail from Moveon.org asking me to sign a petition banning semi-automatic weapons while begging for a donation.......such bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Another hoax, eh, delusional dale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a hoax, fawn..........I simply doubt the official narrative including the story that the alleged shooter had Antifa literature in his hotel room. People did die and from what I have ascertained? They were left like sitting ducks when the lights were turned on. Do YOU buy the official story "lock, stock and barrel" with the attitude of "Move along folks...nothing to see here"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no official story yet, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are saying it was a lone gunman and we know that is the bullshit. Police scanner chatter and eye-witnesses say so, "dumbfuck".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor dumbfucking conspiracy nut.
> 
> They’re still working on figuring what happened. Whatever they say now might be accurate or might drastically change, depending upon the evidence they discover.
> 
> Again, putz.... there is no official story yet.
> 
> Dayam, you’re fucking crazy.
Click to expand...



No, punkinpuss, the narrative has been settled upon..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio. Don't get pissed at me because you buy the bullshit and scarf it down like a starving dog.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another hoax, eh, delusional dale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a hoax, fawn..........I simply doubt the official narrative including the story that the alleged shooter had Antifa literature in his hotel room. People did die and from what I have ascertained? They were left like sitting ducks when the lights were turned on. Do YOU buy the official story "lock, stock and barrel" with the attitude of "Move along folks...nothing to see here"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no official story yet, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are saying it was a lone gunman and we know that is the bullshit. Police scanner chatter and eye-witnesses say so, "dumbfuck".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor dumbfucking conspiracy nut.
> 
> They’re still working on figuring what happened. Whatever they say now might be accurate or might drastically change, depending upon the evidence they discover.
> 
> Again, putz.... there is no official story yet.
> 
> Dayam, you’re fucking crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, punkinpuss, the narrative has been settled upon..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio. Don't get pissed at me because you buy the bullshit and scarf it down like a starving dog.
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another hoax, eh, delusional dale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a hoax, fawn..........I simply doubt the official narrative including the story that the alleged shooter had Antifa literature in his hotel room. People did die and from what I have ascertained? They were left like sitting ducks when the lights were turned on. Do YOU buy the official story "lock, stock and barrel" with the attitude of "Move along folks...nothing to see here"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no official story yet, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are saying it was a lone gunman and we know that is the bullshit. Police scanner chatter and eye-witnesses say so, "dumbfuck".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor dumbfucking conspiracy nut.
> 
> They’re still working on figuring what happened. Whatever they say now might be accurate or might drastically change, depending upon the evidence they discover.
> 
> Again, putz.... there is no official story yet.
> 
> Dayam, you’re fucking crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, punkinpuss, the narrative has been settled upon..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio. Don't get pissed at me because you buy the bullshit and scarf it down like a starving dog.
Click to expand...

Nut job is already on a new conspiracy


----------



## Faun

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a hoax, fawn..........I simply doubt the official narrative including the story that the alleged shooter had Antifa literature in his hotel room. People did die and from what I have ascertained? They were left like sitting ducks when the lights were turned on. Do YOU buy the official story "lock, stock and barrel" with the attitude of "Move along folks...nothing to see here"?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no official story yet, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are saying it was a lone gunman and we know that is the bullshit. Police scanner chatter and eye-witnesses say so, "dumbfuck".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor dumbfucking conspiracy nut.
> 
> They’re still working on figuring what happened. Whatever they say now might be accurate or might drastically change, depending upon the evidence they discover.
> 
> Again, putz.... there is no official story yet.
> 
> Dayam, you’re fucking crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, punkinpuss, the narrative has been settled upon..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio. Don't get pissed at me because you buy the bullshit and scarf it down like a starving dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job is already on a new conspiracy
Click to expand...

The beauty of being a conspiracy nut is ...... you get to make up anything you can imagine.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a hoax, fawn..........I simply doubt the official narrative including the story that the alleged shooter had Antifa literature in his hotel room. People did die and from what I have ascertained? They were left like sitting ducks when the lights were turned on. Do YOU buy the official story "lock, stock and barrel" with the attitude of "Move along folks...nothing to see here"?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no official story yet, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are saying it was a lone gunman and we know that is the bullshit. Police scanner chatter and eye-witnesses say so, "dumbfuck".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor dumbfucking conspiracy nut.
> 
> They’re still working on figuring what happened. Whatever they say now might be accurate or might drastically change, depending upon the evidence they discover.
> 
> Again, putz.... there is no official story yet.
> 
> Dayam, you’re fucking crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, punkinpuss, the narrative has been settled upon..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio. Don't get pissed at me because you buy the bullshit and scarf it down like a starving dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no official story yet, dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying it was a lone gunman and we know that is the bullshit. Police scanner chatter and eye-witnesses say so, "dumbfuck".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor dumbfucking conspiracy nut.
> 
> They’re still working on figuring what happened. Whatever they say now might be accurate or might drastically change, depending upon the evidence they discover.
> 
> Again, putz.... there is no official story yet.
> 
> Dayam, you’re fucking crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, punkinpuss, the narrative has been settled upon..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio. Don't get pissed at me because you buy the bullshit and scarf it down like a starving dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Awww, that really hurts my feelings, delusional dale.

Especially coming from someone who's batshit insane.


----------



## Dale Smith

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a hoax, fawn..........I simply doubt the official narrative including the story that the alleged shooter had Antifa literature in his hotel room. People did die and from what I have ascertained? They were left like sitting ducks when the lights were turned on. Do YOU buy the official story "lock, stock and barrel" with the attitude of "Move along folks...nothing to see here"?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no official story yet, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are saying it was a lone gunman and we know that is the bullshit. Police scanner chatter and eye-witnesses say so, "dumbfuck".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor dumbfucking conspiracy nut.
> 
> They’re still working on figuring what happened. Whatever they say now might be accurate or might drastically change, depending upon the evidence they discover.
> 
> Again, putz.... there is no official story yet.
> 
> Dayam, you’re fucking crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, punkinpuss, the narrative has been settled upon..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio. Don't get pissed at me because you buy the bullshit and scarf it down like a starving dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job is already on a new conspiracy
Click to expand...


Go fuck yourself, asswipe..........this is one genie that you can't put back in the bottle. You want to call those that were there on the scene "liars" that risked their lives?  Go right ahead. You want to ignore the cellphone videos that shows gun flashes in the the windows far below the 32nd floor? Knock yourself out.......you see? I don't believe the lamestream media and the load of shit they shovel like you do. I don't even believe that this patsy had Antifa literature in his room.


----------



## rightwinger

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no official story yet, dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying it was a lone gunman and we know that is the bullshit. Police scanner chatter and eye-witnesses say so, "dumbfuck".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor dumbfucking conspiracy nut.
> 
> They’re still working on figuring what happened. Whatever they say now might be accurate or might drastically change, depending upon the evidence they discover.
> 
> Again, putz.... there is no official story yet.
> 
> Dayam, you’re fucking crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, punkinpuss, the narrative has been settled upon..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio. Don't get pissed at me because you buy the bullshit and scarf it down like a starving dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job is already on a new conspiracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, asswipe..........this is one genie that you can't put back in the bottle. You want to call those that were there on the scene "liars" that risked their lives?  Go right ahead. You want to ignore the cellphone videos that shows gun flashes in the the windows far below the 32nd floor? Knock yourself out.......you see? I don't believe the lamestream media and the load of shit they shovel like you do. I don't even believe that this patsy had Antifa literature in his room.
Click to expand...

Nut job.....go AWAY

Nobody wants to hear your crazy theories


----------



## beagle9

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> 
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
Click to expand...




Vastator said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Give up those banana clips unless you're a member of a militia or other to be recognized by law enforcement or government.
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly don’t understand what the “militia” meant at the time of the writing of that revered document. It meant every able bodied man proficient in the use of his weapon. Free men. Not government agents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under the militia correct ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Research militia in the context of the day... hint it meant each man had his own gear, and was proficient in the use of his weapon; such that he could be called up at a moments notice. It’s not the “structured”, “overseen” entity you wish it were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the title if not a structured entity that would be the very one to call up at a moment's notice the men who undoubtedly are on a list no ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the founders were against a standing army. So the militias were locals who were mustered up as needed. Whether by the town crier, a news paper add or church bells. Each time the militia formed it might be composed of differing individuals depending on how quickly they were “drummed” up. Oh yeah I forgot to mention that they would parade through towns, with drummers, picking up willing free men as they went along. That’s where we get the phrase “drummed up”.
Click to expand...

. This is being applied to today's environment, standards and issues ??? Had to chuckle a little bit... Sorry.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no official story yet, dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying it was a lone gunman and we know that is the bullshit. Police scanner chatter and eye-witnesses say so, "dumbfuck".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor dumbfucking conspiracy nut.
> 
> They’re still working on figuring what happened. Whatever they say now might be accurate or might drastically change, depending upon the evidence they discover.
> 
> Again, putz.... there is no official story yet.
> 
> Dayam, you’re fucking crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, punkinpuss, the narrative has been settled upon..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio. Don't get pissed at me because you buy the bullshit and scarf it down like a starving dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job is already on a new conspiracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The beauty of being a conspiracy nut is ...... you get to make up anything you can imagine.
Click to expand...


Nah, that's the job of the lamestream media....spin, lie....repeat and rinse......


----------



## Vastator

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly don’t understand what the “militia” meant at the time of the writing of that revered document. It meant every able bodied man proficient in the use of his weapon. Free men. Not government agents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under the militia correct ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Research militia in the context of the day... hint it meant each man had his own gear, and was proficient in the use of his weapon; such that he could be called up at a moments notice. It’s not the “structured”, “overseen” entity you wish it were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the title if not a structured entity that would be the very one to call up at a moment's notice the men who undoubtedly are on a list no ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the founders were against a standing army. So the militias were locals who were mustered up as needed. Whether by the town crier, a news paper add or church bells. Each time the militia formed it might be composed of differing individuals depending on how quickly they were “drummed” up. Oh yeah I forgot to mention that they would parade through towns, with drummers, picking up willing free men as they went along. That’s where we get the phrase “drummed up”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . This is being applied to today's environment, standards and issues ??? Had to chuckle a little bit... Sorry.
Click to expand...

Yeah... as a nation we’ve strayed far from the path of the founders original intent...


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no official story yet, dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying it was a lone gunman and we know that is the bullshit. Police scanner chatter and eye-witnesses say so, "dumbfuck".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor dumbfucking conspiracy nut.
> 
> They’re still working on figuring what happened. Whatever they say now might be accurate or might drastically change, depending upon the evidence they discover.
> 
> Again, putz.... there is no official story yet.
> 
> Dayam, you’re fucking crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, punkinpuss, the narrative has been settled upon..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio. Don't get pissed at me because you buy the bullshit and scarf it down like a starving dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job is already on a new conspiracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, asswipe..........this is one genie that you can't put back in the bottle. You want to call those that were there on the scene "liars" that risked their lives?  Go right ahead. You want to ignore the cellphone videos that shows gun flashes in the the windows far below the 32nd floor? Knock yourself out.......you see? I don't believe the lamestream media and the load of shit they shovel like you do. I don't even believe that this patsy had Antifa literature in his room.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dale Smith

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are saying it was a lone gunman and we know that is the bullshit. Police scanner chatter and eye-witnesses say so, "dumbfuck".
> 
> 
> 
> You poor dumbfucking conspiracy nut.
> 
> They’re still working on figuring what happened. Whatever they say now might be accurate or might drastically change, depending upon the evidence they discover.
> 
> Again, putz.... there is no official story yet.
> 
> Dayam, you’re fucking crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, punkinpuss, the narrative has been settled upon..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio. Don't get pissed at me because you buy the bullshit and scarf it down like a starving dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job is already on a new conspiracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, asswipe..........this is one genie that you can't put back in the bottle. You want to call those that were there on the scene "liars" that risked their lives?  Go right ahead. You want to ignore the cellphone videos that shows gun flashes in the the windows far below the 32nd floor? Knock yourself out.......you see? I don't believe the lamestream media and the load of shit they shovel like you do. I don't even believe that this patsy had Antifa literature in his room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job.....go AWAY
> 
> Nobody wants to hear your crazy theories
Click to expand...



Wow! When were you made the spokeswoman of this forum.....when was the vote and why wasn't I notified????


(snicker)


----------



## rightwinger

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor dumbfucking conspiracy nut.
> 
> They’re still working on figuring what happened. Whatever they say now might be accurate or might drastically change, depending upon the evidence they discover.
> 
> Again, putz.... there is no official story yet.
> 
> Dayam, you’re fucking crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, punkinpuss, the narrative has been settled upon..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio. Don't get pissed at me because you buy the bullshit and scarf it down like a starving dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job is already on a new conspiracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, asswipe..........this is one genie that you can't put back in the bottle. You want to call those that were there on the scene "liars" that risked their lives?  Go right ahead. You want to ignore the cellphone videos that shows gun flashes in the the windows far below the 32nd floor? Knock yourself out.......you see? I don't believe the lamestream media and the load of shit they shovel like you do. I don't even believe that this patsy had Antifa literature in his room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job.....go AWAY
> 
> Nobody wants to hear your crazy theories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! When were you made the spokeswoman of this forum.....when was the vote and why wasn't I notified????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
Click to expand...


Nut job

You got pictures of two separate shooters firing from windows ......SHOW US

Otherwise.....go away

People died...it is time for crazy people to GO AWAY


----------



## beagle9

Vastator said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> 
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under the militia correct ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Research militia in the context of the day... hint it meant each man had his own gear, and was proficient in the use of his weapon; such that he could be called up at a moments notice. It’s not the “structured”, “overseen” entity you wish it were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the title if not a structured entity that would be the very one to call up at a moment's notice the men who undoubtedly are on a list no ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the founders were against a standing army. So the militias were locals who were mustered up as needed. Whether by the town crier, a news paper add or church bells. Each time the militia formed it might be composed of differing individuals depending on how quickly they were “drummed” up. Oh yeah I forgot to mention that they would parade through towns, with drummers, picking up willing free men as they went along. That’s where we get the phrase “drummed up”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . This is being applied to today's environment, standards and issues ??? Had to chuckle a little bit... Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... as a nation we’ve strayed far from the path of the founders original intent...
Click to expand...

. Strayed due to the concept being outdated maybe ? We have a standing army now, and many other things, but do we have a militia that represents the citizens against a tyrannical government if such a thing arises ?? We have the national guard, but they are loyal to the feds, and not to the citizens. I get your point that the militia exist, and it exist in a way that government doesn't know it's strength. I guess that's a good thing, but people using the old militia standard to amass weapons of mass destruction, and then to turn such weapons on the citizens is unexceptable. How does the standard or amendment get strengthened to keep the crazies from using it for bad instead of good ?? This should be the debate moving forward.  Not get rid of the second, but rather let's strengthen it up. No crazies allowed !


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor dumbfucking conspiracy nut.
> 
> They’re still working on figuring what happened. Whatever they say now might be accurate or might drastically change, depending upon the evidence they discover.
> 
> Again, putz.... there is no official story yet.
> 
> Dayam, you’re fucking crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, punkinpuss, the narrative has been settled upon..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio. Don't get pissed at me because you buy the bullshit and scarf it down like a starving dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job is already on a new conspiracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, asswipe..........this is one genie that you can't put back in the bottle. You want to call those that were there on the scene "liars" that risked their lives?  Go right ahead. You want to ignore the cellphone videos that shows gun flashes in the the windows far below the 32nd floor? Knock yourself out.......you see? I don't believe the lamestream media and the load of shit they shovel like you do. I don't even believe that this patsy had Antifa literature in his room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job.....go AWAY
> 
> Nobody wants to hear your crazy theories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! When were you made the spokeswoman of this forum.....when was the vote and why wasn't I notified????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
Click to expand...

Normally, you're the comedic relief around here. Due to the magnitude of this horrific event, your nuttiness is as tolerable as dog shit.


----------



## Vastator

beagle9 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Research militia in the context of the day... hint it meant each man had his own gear, and was proficient in the use of his weapon; such that he could be called up at a moments notice. It’s not the “structured”, “overseen” entity you wish it were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the title if not a structured entity that would be the very one to call up at a moment's notice the men who undoubtedly are on a list no ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the founders were against a standing army. So the militias were locals who were mustered up as needed. Whether by the town crier, a news paper add or church bells. Each time the militia formed it might be composed of differing individuals depending on how quickly they were “drummed” up. Oh yeah I forgot to mention that they would parade through towns, with drummers, picking up willing free men as they went along. That’s where we get the phrase “drummed up”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . This is being applied to today's environment, standards and issues ??? Had to chuckle a little bit... Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... as a nation we’ve strayed far from the path of the founders original intent...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Strayed due to the concept being outdated maybe ? We have a standing army now, and many other things, but do we have a militia that represents the citizens against a tyrannical government if such a thing arises ?? We have the national guard, but they are loyal to the feds, and not to the citizens. I get your point that the militia exist, and it exist in a way that government doesn't know it's strength. I guess that's a good thing, but people using the old militia standard to amass weapons of mass destruction, and then to turn such weapons on the citizens is unexceptable. How does the standard or amendment get strengthened to keep the crazies from using it for bad instead of good ?? This should be the debate moving forward.  Not get rid of the second, but rather let's strengthen it up. No crazies allowed !
Click to expand...

The "people" aren't doing that.  Select individuals are doing that.  This most recent one...  We don't even know his motive yet.  He may have converted to Islam,  and turned traitor,  striking a blow at "the West". Though many don't want to admit it; we're  in a culture war.  And losing freedoms here at home is a victory for our enemies abroad.


----------



## Old Yeller

2 per day shot and killed in CHI (over 4000 dead during Obamas' term).  Where was the outrage?   4000 shot per year in CHI and wounded.  Where is the outrage?

60K died from Heroin last year.....(OK  some of it labled "Opiates"?).  Where is the outrage?  settle down. settle down.


----------



## Dale Smith

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, punkinpuss, the narrative has been settled upon..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio. Don't get pissed at me because you buy the bullshit and scarf it down like a starving dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Nut job is already on a new conspiracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, asswipe..........this is one genie that you can't put back in the bottle. You want to call those that were there on the scene "liars" that risked their lives?  Go right ahead. You want to ignore the cellphone videos that shows gun flashes in the the windows far below the 32nd floor? Knock yourself out.......you see? I don't believe the lamestream media and the load of shit they shovel like you do. I don't even believe that this patsy had Antifa literature in his room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job.....go AWAY
> 
> Nobody wants to hear your crazy theories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! When were you made the spokeswoman of this forum.....when was the vote and why wasn't I notified????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nut job
> 
> You got pictures of two separate shooters firing from windows ......SHOW US
> 
> Otherwise.....go away
> 
> People died...it is time for crazy people to GO AWAY
Click to expand...


Yes, people did die and the deep state operatives were behind it......no doubt about that at all. Ever hear of Operation Gladio? How about the Smith-Mundt Act? I could write another few paragraphs about how Americans have been played for dupes and sucked into fighting wars for USA.INC and scared into giving up their God given liberties........it's pretty sickening to me to see what a collective group of idiots the educational system has produced.......dumbed down and incapable of critical thinking skills.


----------



## Leo123

> The "people" aren't doing that.  Select individuals are doing that.  This most recent one...  We don't even know his motive yet.  He may have converted to Islam,  and turned traitor,  striking a blow at "the West". Though many don't want to admit it; we're  in a culture war.  And losing freedoms here at home is a victory for our enemies abroad.



Hey, he could be a gun-grabber trying to make a point.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, punkinpuss, the narrative has been settled upon..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio. Don't get pissed at me because you buy the bullshit and scarf it down like a starving dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Nut job is already on a new conspiracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, asswipe..........this is one genie that you can't put back in the bottle. You want to call those that were there on the scene "liars" that risked their lives?  Go right ahead. You want to ignore the cellphone videos that shows gun flashes in the the windows far below the 32nd floor? Knock yourself out.......you see? I don't believe the lamestream media and the load of shit they shovel like you do. I don't even believe that this patsy had Antifa literature in his room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job.....go AWAY
> 
> Nobody wants to hear your crazy theories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! When were you made the spokeswoman of this forum.....when was the vote and why wasn't I notified????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normally, you're the comedic relief around here. Due to the magnitude of this horrific event, your nuttiness is as tolerable as dog shit.
Click to expand...


As I have said before, you are like one of those defiant little children with snot running down your nose that says "UH-uh?!!!" when the older kids tell you that there is no such thing as Santa Claus. You know very little and propose nothing which is why it's so fucking easy to punt your ass into the "coffin corner" of this forum.


----------



## Vastator

Leo123 said:


> The "people" aren't doing that.  Select individuals are doing that.  This most recent one...  We don't even know his motive yet.  He may have converted to Islam,  and turned traitor,  striking a blow at "the West". Though many don't want to admit it; we're  in a culture war.  And losing freedoms here at home is a victory for our enemies abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, he could be a gun-grabber trying to make a point.
Click to expand...

Ive considered that as well.  Take every gun,  and accessory the left hates...  And kill as many people with them as possible just to say "I told you so"...


----------



## rightwinger

Vastator said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the title if not a structured entity that would be the very one to call up at a moment's notice the men who undoubtedly are on a list no ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the founders were against a standing army. So the militias were locals who were mustered up as needed. Whether by the town crier, a news paper add or church bells. Each time the militia formed it might be composed of differing individuals depending on how quickly they were “drummed” up. Oh yeah I forgot to mention that they would parade through towns, with drummers, picking up willing free men as they went along. That’s where we get the phrase “drummed up”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . This is being applied to today's environment, standards and issues ??? Had to chuckle a little bit... Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... as a nation we’ve strayed far from the path of the founders original intent...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Strayed due to the concept being outdated maybe ? We have a standing army now, and many other things, but do we have a militia that represents the citizens against a tyrannical government if such a thing arises ?? We have the national guard, but they are loyal to the feds, and not to the citizens. I get your point that the militia exist, and it exist in a way that government doesn't know it's strength. I guess that's a good thing, but people using the old militia standard to amass weapons of mass destruction, and then to turn such weapons on the citizens is unexceptable. How does the standard or amendment get strengthened to keep the crazies from using it for bad instead of good ?? This should be the debate moving forward.  Not get rid of the second, but rather let's strengthen it up. No crazies allowed !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "people" aren't doing that.  Select individuals are doing that.  This most recent one...  We don't even know his motive yet.  He may have converted to Islam,  and turned traitor,  striking a blow at "the West". Though many don't want to admit it; we're  in a culture war.  And losing freedoms here at home is a victory for our enemies abroad.
Click to expand...

There is no evidence of him converting to Islam


----------



## Leo123

> Not restrict common sense items, but weapons of mass destruction that can kill so many in a single event ?



Fertilizer can cause mass destruction.  Fire can cause mass destruction.  Hey on 9/11 we learned that a passenger plane can cause mass destruction.  Yet none of those is severely restricted..  Automobiles probably kill more people every year than the worst mass murderer.  I think if they ban 'bump-stocks' the next will be all semi-auto weapons thereby effectively un-arming law abiding citizens.


----------



## Vastator

rightwinger said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the founders were against a standing army. So the militias were locals who were mustered up as needed. Whether by the town crier, a news paper add or church bells. Each time the militia formed it might be composed of differing individuals depending on how quickly they were “drummed” up. Oh yeah I forgot to mention that they would parade through towns, with drummers, picking up willing free men as they went along. That’s where we get the phrase “drummed up”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . This is being applied to today's environment, standards and issues ??? Had to chuckle a little bit... Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... as a nation we’ve strayed far from the path of the founders original intent...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Strayed due to the concept being outdated maybe ? We have a standing army now, and many other things, but do we have a militia that represents the citizens against a tyrannical government if such a thing arises ?? We have the national guard, but they are loyal to the feds, and not to the citizens. I get your point that the militia exist, and it exist in a way that government doesn't know it's strength. I guess that's a good thing, but people using the old militia standard to amass weapons of mass destruction, and then to turn such weapons on the citizens is unexceptable. How does the standard or amendment get strengthened to keep the crazies from using it for bad instead of good ?? This should be the debate moving forward.  Not get rid of the second, but rather let's strengthen it up. No crazies allowed !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "people" aren't doing that.  Select individuals are doing that.  This most recent one...  We don't even know his motive yet.  He may have converted to Islam,  and turned traitor,  striking a blow at "the West". Though many don't want to admit it; we're  in a culture war.  And losing freedoms here at home is a victory for our enemies abroad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no evidence of him converting to Islam
Click to expand...

Theres scant evidence being released at all up to this point... As such it's on the table.


----------



## DarkFury

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nut job is already on a new conspiracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, asswipe..........this is one genie that you can't put back in the bottle. You want to call those that were there on the scene "liars" that risked their lives?  Go right ahead. You want to ignore the cellphone videos that shows gun flashes in the the windows far below the 32nd floor? Knock yourself out.......you see? I don't believe the lamestream media and the load of shit they shovel like you do. I don't even believe that this patsy had Antifa literature in his room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job.....go AWAY
> 
> Nobody wants to hear your crazy theories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! When were you made the spokeswoman of this forum.....when was the vote and why wasn't I notified????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nut job
> 
> You got pictures of two separate shooters firing from windows ......SHOW US
> 
> Otherwise.....go away
> 
> People died...it is time for crazy people to GO AWAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, people did die and the deep state operatives were behind it......no doubt about that at all. Ever hear of Operation Gladio? How about the Smith-Mundt Act? I could write another few paragraphs about how Americans have been played for dupes and sucked into fighting wars for USA.INC and scared into giving up their God given liberties........it's pretty sickening to me to see what a collective group of idiots the educational system has produced.......dumbed down and incapable of critical thinking skills.
Click to expand...

*Seems we have new problem. You remember the other day when I was talking about skill sets and the killer had two strange ones together?
1 setting up the field of fire.
The machine skills needed to change a semi into a full auto. Well yet he had another skill? He could set up and wire remote cameras IN a damn hallway outside his room and NOT get picked up by Vegas cameras? You ever stayed at a Vegas hotel? They got cameras in the elevators. He set up his OWN cameras and nobody noticed?

I ain't buying that shit.*


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nut job is already on a new conspiracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, asswipe..........this is one genie that you can't put back in the bottle. You want to call those that were there on the scene "liars" that risked their lives?  Go right ahead. You want to ignore the cellphone videos that shows gun flashes in the the windows far below the 32nd floor? Knock yourself out.......you see? I don't believe the lamestream media and the load of shit they shovel like you do. I don't even believe that this patsy had Antifa literature in his room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job.....go AWAY
> 
> Nobody wants to hear your crazy theories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! When were you made the spokeswoman of this forum.....when was the vote and why wasn't I notified????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normally, you're the comedic relief around here. Due to the magnitude of this horrific event, your nuttiness is as tolerable as dog shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I have said before, you are like one of those defiant little children with snot running down your nose that says "UH-uh?!!!" when the older kids tell you that there is no such thing as Santa Claus. You know very little and propose nothing which is why it's so fucking easy to punt your ass into the "coffin corner" of this forum.
Click to expand...

You're not the "older kid," ya fruit-loop dingus... you're the asylum inmate.


----------



## Leo123

*Seems we have new problem. You remember the other day when I was talking about skill sets and the killer had two strange ones together?
1 setting up the field of fire.
The machine skills needed to change a semi into a full auto. Well yet he had another skill? He could set up and wire remote cameras IN a damn hallway outside his room and NOT get picked up by Vegas cameras? You ever stayed at a Vegas hotel? They got cameras in the elevators. He set up his OWN cameras and nobody noticed?

I ain't buying that shit.*[/QUOTE]

1.)  Did you see the video posted how a semi-auto gun can be fired like a full auto WITHOUT a bump-stock or ANY modifications? 

2).  The cameras in Vegas are mainly on the gambling floor to catch card-counters, cheaters and crooked dealers NOT to monitor guests private movements.  Remember the Vegas ad....."what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas"...The hotels have no desire to video their guests private lives.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Vastator said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of 325 million people, one man does a bad thing and you want to restrict the freedoms of everyone else for his crime? That pig isn't going to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not restrict common sense items, but weapons of mass destruction that can kill so many in a single event ? A review is needed badly of such things. This should include items that should only be allowed in the confines of a registered malitia. Military styled weaponry should have no presence in the hands of unregistered individuals. Anyone licensed to carry should be allowed their handguns, hunters their rifles and shotguns, malitia their military styled weapons that are kept under lock and key, and inventoried by the feds every 6 months. Registered hobbyist should be allowed under proper licensing and training to keep and demonstrate various weapons during sponsored events that are properly secured. Gun shows should be properly run, monitored and no sales without background checks, cool off periods etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse shit. That defies the very reason the 2A was written to begin with. It wasn’t about hunting or simple self defense. It was meant to give the citizenry equal footing with government forces such that they can throw them off once the consent to govern has been revoked. In short; it exists to fight the government. Everything else is secondary to that.
Click to expand...

That's a pretty dumb argument. If you are trying to overthrow the government, no law matters


----------



## Vastator

MarkDuffy said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> 
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of 325 million people, one man does a bad thing and you want to restrict the freedoms of everyone else for his crime? That pig isn't going to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not restrict common sense items, but weapons of mass destruction that can kill so many in a single event ? A review is needed badly of such things. This should include items that should only be allowed in the confines of a registered malitia. Military styled weaponry should have no presence in the hands of unregistered individuals. Anyone licensed to carry should be allowed their handguns, hunters their rifles and shotguns, malitia their military styled weapons that are kept under lock and key, and inventoried by the feds every 6 months. Registered hobbyist should be allowed under proper licensing and training to keep and demonstrate various weapons during sponsored events that are properly secured. Gun shows should be properly run, monitored and no sales without background checks, cool off periods etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse shit. That defies the very reason the 2A was written to begin with. It wasn’t about hunting or simple self defense. It was meant to give the citizenry equal footing with government forces such that they can throw them off once the consent to govern has been revoked. In short; it exists to fight the government. Everything else is secondary to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a pretty dumb argument. If you are trying to overthrow the government, no law matters
Click to expand...

Tell the the guys that drafted it...


----------



## rightwinger

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nut job is already on a new conspiracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, asswipe..........this is one genie that you can't put back in the bottle. You want to call those that were there on the scene "liars" that risked their lives?  Go right ahead. You want to ignore the cellphone videos that shows gun flashes in the the windows far below the 32nd floor? Knock yourself out.......you see? I don't believe the lamestream media and the load of shit they shovel like you do. I don't even believe that this patsy had Antifa literature in his room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job.....go AWAY
> 
> Nobody wants to hear your crazy theories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! When were you made the spokeswoman of this forum.....when was the vote and why wasn't I notified????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nut job
> 
> You got pictures of two separate shooters firing from windows ......SHOW US
> 
> Otherwise.....go away
> 
> People died...it is time for crazy people to GO AWAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, people did die and the deep state operatives were behind it......no doubt about that at all. Ever hear of Operation Gladio? How about the Smith-Mundt Act? I could write another few paragraphs about how Americans have been played for dupes and sucked into fighting wars for USA.INC and scared into giving up their God given liberties........it's pretty sickening to me to see what a collective group of idiots the educational system has produced.......dumbed down and incapable of critical thinking skills.
Click to expand...

Nut job

People died

Time for you to go AWAY


----------



## MarkDuffy

Vastator said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> 
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under the militia correct ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Research militia in the context of the day... hint it meant each man had his own gear, and was proficient in the use of his weapon; such that he could be called up at a moments notice. It’s not the “structured”, “overseen” entity you wish it were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the title if not a structured entity that would be the very one to call up at a moment's notice the men who undoubtedly are on a list no ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the founders were against a standing army. So the militias were locals who were mustered up as needed. Whether by the town crier, a news paper add or church bells. Each time the militia formed it might be composed of differing individuals depending on how quickly they were “drummed” up. Oh yeah I forgot to mention that they would parade through towns, with drummers, picking up willing free men as they went along. That’s where we get the phrase “drummed up”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . This is being applied to today's environment, standards and issues ??? Had to chuckle a little bit... Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... as a nation we’ve strayed far from the path of the founders original intent...
Click to expand...

Bring back slavery, only rich landowners can vote, women back in the kitchen, barefoot and pregnant


----------



## Vastator

MarkDuffy said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Research militia in the context of the day... hint it meant each man had his own gear, and was proficient in the use of his weapon; such that he could be called up at a moments notice. It’s not the “structured”, “overseen” entity you wish it were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the title if not a structured entity that would be the very one to call up at a moment's notice the men who undoubtedly are on a list no ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the founders were against a standing army. So the militias were locals who were mustered up as needed. Whether by the town crier, a news paper add or church bells. Each time the militia formed it might be composed of differing individuals depending on how quickly they were “drummed” up. Oh yeah I forgot to mention that they would parade through towns, with drummers, picking up willing free men as they went along. That’s where we get the phrase “drummed up”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . This is being applied to today's environment, standards and issues ??? Had to chuckle a little bit... Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... as a nation we’ve strayed far from the path of the founders original intent...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring back slavery, only rich landowners can vote, women back in the kitchen, barefoot and pregnant
Click to expand...

Well...  Now you know...


----------



## Pop23

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> 
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
Click to expand...


The dude that did it Is. I and my weapons are not. 

It's your hate filled speech that likely causes so much violence. And with that being the case it's time to change the 1st Amendment so that you don't influence more killings.


----------



## rightwinger

Pop23 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dude that did it Is. I and my weapons are not.
> 
> It's your hate filled speech that likely causes so much violence. And with that being the case it's time to change the 1st Amendment so that you don't influence more killings.
Click to expand...

You do not have unlimited access to the weapon of your choice
Heller explains that

If a weapon is too powerful ...it can be banned


----------



## Pop23

Dr Grump said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Out of 325 million people, one man does a bad thing and you want to restrict the freedoms of everyone else for his crime? That pig isn't going to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately is not only 'one man'. There have been plenty of 'one man' issues over the past 15-20 years in the US.
Click to expand...


And none of em would have been stopped by legislation


----------



## Pop23

rightwinger said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> 
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dude that did it Is. I and my weapons are not.
> 
> It's your hate filled speech that likely causes so much violence. And with that being the case it's time to change the 1st Amendment so that you don't influence more killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have unlimited access to the weapon of your choice
> Heller explains that
> 
> If a weapon is too powerful ...it can be banned
Click to expand...


And if your hate speech is too powerful, let's ban it as well.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Pop23 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dude that did it Is. I and my weapons are not.
> 
> It's your hate filled speech that likely causes so much violence. And with that being the case it's time to change the 1st Amendment so that you don't influence more killings.
Click to expand...

It's hard to give your opinion much credence when you voted for trump, the most beautiful peaceful & caring  president ever


----------



## Pop23

MarkDuffy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> 
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dude that did it Is. I and my weapons are not.
> 
> It's your hate filled speech that likely causes so much violence. And with that being the case it's time to change the 1st Amendment so that you don't influence more killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to give your opinion much credence when you voted for trump, the most beautiful peaceful & caring  president ever
Click to expand...


And with you on the wrong side of every issue? Kiss the White House goodby for decades!

This is fun!


----------



## MarkDuffy

> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Seems we have new problem. You remember the other day when I was talking about skill sets and the killer had two strange ones together?
> 1 setting up the field of fire.
> The machine skills needed to change a semi into a full auto. Well yet he had another skill? He could set up and wire remote cameras IN a damn hallway outside his room and NOT get picked up by Vegas cameras? You ever stayed at a Vegas hotel? They got cameras in the elevators. He set up his OWN cameras and nobody noticed?
> 
> I ain't buying that shit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.)  Did you see the video posted how a semi-auto gun can be fired like a full auto WITHOUT a bump-stock or ANY modifications?
> 
> 2).  The cameras in Vegas are mainly on the gambling floor to catch card-counters, cheaters and crooked dealers NOT to monitor guests private movements.  Remember the Vegas ad....."what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas"...The hotels have no desire to video their guests private lives.
Click to expand...


The Mandalay Bay is gonna come outta this stinking worse than ANY republican


----------



## rightwinger

Pop23 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dude that did it Is. I and my weapons are not.
> 
> It's your hate filled speech that likely causes so much violence. And with that being the case it's time to change the 1st Amendment so that you don't influence more killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have unlimited access to the weapon of your choice
> Heller explains that
> 
> If a weapon is too powerful ...it can be banned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if your hate speech is too powerful, let's ban it as well.
Click to expand...


Try to mow down a crowd with hate speech


----------



## Leo123

> The Mandalay Bay is gonna come outta this stinking worse than ANY republican



Why?  Do you think the Hotel is to blame?


----------



## MarkDuffy

Pop23 said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dude that did it Is. I and my weapons are not.
> 
> It's your hate filled speech that likely causes so much violence. And with that being the case it's time to change the 1st Amendment so that you don't influence more killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to give your opinion much credence when you voted for trump, the most beautiful peaceful & caring  president ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And with you on the wrong side of every issue? Kiss the White House goodby for decades!
Click to expand...


We made the very same claim with Obama. Lost Congress the very next election.



> This is fun!



Enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Leo123

> Try to mow down a crowd with hate speech



Hate speech (like anti-Trump hatred) tends to normalize more violent tendencies.  This is exactly why the 'N' word is all but banned today yet when hatred is directed toward a rich, successful person, all of the sudden, it's 'warranted' because that's what the masses are told to think. 

This mass murderer (in Vegas) had at least partial support from our society where at least half the population thinks hatred and depictions of murder (like the Kathy Griffen depiction of her holding up the bleeding, bloody head of President Trump), like a play showing our President murdered, like a loony congresswoman wanting to impeach him, and the MSM constantly showing their outright hatred of him, an actor portraying him in so-called comedic skits where he gets savaged weekly....on and on and on....Then we have antifa whose collective hatred of the U.S. has moved them to acts of violence.   You libbies are responsible for this Vegas event if you ask me.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Leo123 said:


> The Mandalay Bay is gonna come outta this stinking worse than ANY republican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you think the Hotel is to blame?
Click to expand...

Blame is a very strong word that I prefer to use for the terrorist. Let's say incompetent.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, asswipe..........this is one genie that you can't put back in the bottle. You want to call those that were there on the scene "liars" that risked their lives?  Go right ahead. You want to ignore the cellphone videos that shows gun flashes in the the windows far below the 32nd floor? Knock yourself out.......you see? I don't believe the lamestream media and the load of shit they shovel like you do. I don't even believe that this patsy had Antifa literature in his room.
> 
> 
> 
> Nut job.....go AWAY
> 
> Nobody wants to hear your crazy theories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! When were you made the spokeswoman of this forum.....when was the vote and why wasn't I notified????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normally, you're the comedic relief around here. Due to the magnitude of this horrific event, your nuttiness is as tolerable as dog shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I have said before, you are like one of those defiant little children with snot running down your nose that says "UH-uh?!!!" when the older kids tell you that there is no such thing as Santa Claus. You know very little and propose nothing which is why it's so fucking easy to punt your ass into the "coffin corner" of this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not the "older kid," ya fruit-loop dingus... you're the asylum inmate.
Click to expand...


I accept the waving of your "white flag" of surrender due to your lack of debating skills....yet again. Your cyber pelt goes along with all the other leftard failures........it certainly isn't prominently displayed..... since you have never posed a challenge.


(snicker)


----------



## rightwinger

Leo123 said:


> The Mandalay Bay is gonna come outta this stinking worse than ANY republican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you think the Hotel is to blame?
Click to expand...

Blame congress


----------



## MarkDuffy

Leo123 said:


> Try to mow down a crowd with hate speech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate speech (like anti-Trump hatred) tends to normalize more violent tendencies.  This is exactly why the 'N' word is all but banned today.  Funny it only works one way.
Click to expand...

Hating trump is required to be a Patriot. Even republicans do now.

It is kinda fun watching the republican civil war.

We Democrats will pick up the pieces and drain the swamp


----------



## Dale Smith

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, asswipe..........this is one genie that you can't put back in the bottle. You want to call those that were there on the scene "liars" that risked their lives?  Go right ahead. You want to ignore the cellphone videos that shows gun flashes in the the windows far below the 32nd floor? Knock yourself out.......you see? I don't believe the lamestream media and the load of shit they shovel like you do. I don't even believe that this patsy had Antifa literature in his room.
> 
> 
> 
> Nut job.....go AWAY
> 
> Nobody wants to hear your crazy theories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! When were you made the spokeswoman of this forum.....when was the vote and why wasn't I notified????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nut job
> 
> You got pictures of two separate shooters firing from windows ......SHOW US
> 
> Otherwise.....go away
> 
> People died...it is time for crazy people to GO AWAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, people did die and the deep state operatives were behind it......no doubt about that at all. Ever hear of Operation Gladio? How about the Smith-Mundt Act? I could write another few paragraphs about how Americans have been played for dupes and sucked into fighting wars for USA.INC and scared into giving up their God given liberties........it's pretty sickening to me to see what a collective group of idiots the educational system has produced.......dumbed down and incapable of critical thinking skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job
> 
> People died
> 
> Time for you to go AWAY
Click to expand...



Indeed, people die in false flag events all the time. The "Mac Daddy" of all false flags which was 9/11/01 led to the death of over one million Iraqis and due to the depleted uranium? Birth defects will further deplete the population for generations if mankind has that kind of time. Many soldiers that fought for this corporate entity (while believing that they were fighting for America and freedom) will also die horrific deaths because they were exposed to not only depleted uranium but vaccinations imposed upon them.

You want me to "go away"? Defeat me in a debate........we can let the masses decide and if they decide that you are the victor? I will leave this forum..........and if the masses decide that YOU lost? You vacate the premises.....deal????

.


----------



## waltky

The reason of why came to me while listening to tonight's episode of Charlie Rose.

He was a frustrated advocate of gun control...

... and what better way to prove his point...

... than to do what he did?


----------



## Dale Smith

MarkDuffy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> 
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dude that did it Is. I and my weapons are not.
> 
> It's your hate filled speech that likely causes so much violence. And with that being the case it's time to change the 1st Amendment so that you don't influence more killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to give your opinion much credence when you voted for trump, the most beautiful peaceful & caring  president ever
Click to expand...


Spare me , douchebag........because if you voted for the Hildebeast? You voted for the most vile and corrupt politician to ever run for office.......and that includes sacks of shit like the Bush crime family....so spare us all your indignant outrage about Trump. I don't participate in the elections of this banana republic but if ANYONE has the chance to defeat the money interests that have owned this country since the Federal Reserve Act of 1913? It's Donald Trump and thus far he gets a A+ from me and I am the most jaded poster there is when it comes to the political system.

Debate me, punkinpuss.......step up to the plate or STFU.


----------



## Leo123

> Hating trump is required to be a Patriot. Even republicans do now.
> 
> It is kinda fun watching the republican civil war.
> 
> We Democrats will pick up the pieces and drain the swamp



We who voted for Trump were/are not all Republican dufuses.  Some of US hate the Republicans as much as we hate the Democrats.  We voted for Trump for the very reason he was not a groomed politician.  We voted for true change.  Now...We are not all as stupid as you and do realize that once a person goes to Washington, they change quite a bit as the atmosphere of power and riches permeates their senses however, Trump has already experienced most of that but, Washington DC is the power-center of these United States so, some politics is bound to rub off on him.   Right now, he's the only option we have to get our country back on track.  We The People no longer control our own country because we let liberal-leftist-Communist government forces take over our very lives.


----------



## MarkDuffy

You all forget that trump barely crawled over the finish line in 2016. His mouth has made promises his ass cannot fill.

The American people can put up with embarrassment, but not failure


----------



## Leo123

MarkDuffy said:


> You all forget that trump barely crawled over the finish line in 2016. His mouth has made promises his ass cannot fill.
> 
> The American people can put up with embarrassment, but not failure



Trump won most of the precincts which means he won most of Geographic America.  In fact, if Hillary lost LA, it would have been a landslide for Trump.  We are a geographic country, we will not be ruled by New York and Los Angels.   They have been running the country for the past 8+ years and have been doing a shitty job.  The worst embarrassment and failure was Obama who spent 8 years apologizing for the U.S. as well as running up huge debts and fueling racial derision while totally fucking up our healthcare system with a bill no one even read.  Then there was rapist-Clinton and the peanut farmer before him.....Talk about embarassing....You libbies should be ashamed but then, you have no shame.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nut job.....go AWAY
> 
> Nobody wants to hear your crazy theories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! When were you made the spokeswoman of this forum.....when was the vote and why wasn't I notified????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normally, you're the comedic relief around here. Due to the magnitude of this horrific event, your nuttiness is as tolerable as dog shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I have said before, you are like one of those defiant little children with snot running down your nose that says "UH-uh?!!!" when the older kids tell you that there is no such thing as Santa Claus. You know very little and propose nothing which is why it's so fucking easy to punt your ass into the "coffin corner" of this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not the "older kid," ya fruit-loop dingus... you're the asylum inmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I accept the waving of your "white flag" of surrender due to your lack of debating skills....yet again. Your cyber pelt goes along with all the other leftard failures........it certainly isn't prominently displayed..... since you have never posed a challenge.
> 
> 
> (snicker)
Click to expand...

LOL

You’re hallucinating again, delusional dale.


----------



## Old Yeller

OK I have to ask.  Did this guy leave a note?  (assume it authentic for now).

The Country is tearing apart over this.  Why won't they tell us What is in the Note? Does it always have to take months and years?  Other events are laid out day 1 in the media.


----------



## Dale Smith

MarkDuffy said:


> You all forget that trump barely crawled over the finish line in 2016. His mouth has made promises his ass cannot fill.
> 
> The American people can put up with embarrassment, but not failure



Trump won overwhelmingly and when you take away the votes of illegals and all the other voter fraud perpetrated by the DNC revealed by Project Veritas? Trump kicked the ever loving shit out of the Hildebeast. Thus far? I have no complaints about Trump whatsoever. He has done as much as he can that is within the scope of his ability to do so while being stonewalled by the neocons and fabian socialists that make up the establishment of the District of compromised Criminals.

Failure? You must mean the 8 years of the Barrypuppet, the gay blade and his transgendered "wife".......the stench left by those two is probably one of the reasons that Trump prefers to spend so much time at Trump Tower and I don't blame him.


----------



## Faun

Leo123 said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all forget that trump barely crawled over the finish line in 2016. His mouth has made promises his ass cannot fill.
> 
> The American people can put up with embarrassment, but not failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won most of the precincts which means he won most of Geographic America.  In fact, if Hillary lost LA, it would have been a landslide for Trump.  We are a geographic country, we will not be ruled by New York and Los Angels.   They have been running the country for the past 8+ years and have been doing a shitty job.  The worst embarrassment and failure was Obama who spent 8 years apologizing for the U.S. as well as running up huge debts and fueling racial derision while totally fucking up our healthcare system with a bill no one even read.  Then there was rapist-Clinton and the peanut farmer before him.....Talk about embarassing....You libbies should be ashamed but then, you have no shame.
Click to expand...

You people are truly fucking nuts. 

This is your idea of a good president, is it...?


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! When were you made the spokeswoman of this forum.....when was the vote and why wasn't I notified????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, you're the comedic relief around here. Due to the magnitude of this horrific event, your nuttiness is as tolerable as dog shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I have said before, you are like one of those defiant little children with snot running down your nose that says "UH-uh?!!!" when the older kids tell you that there is no such thing as Santa Claus. You know very little and propose nothing which is why it's so fucking easy to punt your ass into the "coffin corner" of this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not the "older kid," ya fruit-loop dingus... you're the asylum inmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I accept the waving of your "white flag" of surrender due to your lack of debating skills....yet again. Your cyber pelt goes along with all the other leftard failures........it certainly isn't prominently displayed..... since you have never posed a challenge.
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You’re hallucinating again, delusional dale.
Click to expand...


You are my cyber bitch........I own you and I would trade you for a six pack and it wouldn't even have to be cold.

(snicker)


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all forget that trump barely crawled over the finish line in 2016. His mouth has made promises his ass cannot fill.
> 
> The American people can put up with embarrassment, but not failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won overwhelmingly and when you take away the votes of illegals and all the other voter fraud perpetrated by the DNC revealed by Project Veritas? Trump kicked the ever loving shit out of the Hildebeast. Thus far? I have no complaints about Trump whatsoever. He has done as much as he can that is within the scope of his ability to do so while being stonewalled by the neocons and fabian socialists that make up the establishment of the District of compromised Criminals.
> 
> Failure? You must mean the 8 years of the Barrypuppet, the gay blade and his transgendered "wife".......the stench left by those two is probably one of the reasons that Trump prefers to spend so much time at Trump Tower and I don't blame him.
Click to expand...

More hallucinations. 

Prove millions of illegals voted, delusional dale....


----------



## otto105

Dale Smith said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dude that did it Is. I and my weapons are not.
> 
> It's your hate filled speech that likely causes so much violence. And with that being the case it's time to change the 1st Amendment so that you don't influence more killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to give your opinion much credence when you voted for trump, the most beautiful peaceful & caring  president ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spare me , douchebag........because if you voted for the Hildebeast? You voted for the most vile and corrupt politician to ever run for office.......and that includes sacks of shit like the Bush crime family....so spare us all your indignant outrage about Trump. I don't participate in the elections of this banana republic but if ANYONE has the chance to defeat the money interests that have owned this country since the Federal Reserve Act of 1913? It's Donald Trump and thus far he gets a A+ from me and I am the most jaded poster there is when it comes to the political system.
> 
> Debate me, punkinpuss.......step up to the plate or STFU.
Click to expand...


Nope, you just proved that having one's head so far his ass doesn't make him born again.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, you're the comedic relief around here. Due to the magnitude of this horrific event, your nuttiness is as tolerable as dog shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said before, you are like one of those defiant little children with snot running down your nose that says "UH-uh?!!!" when the older kids tell you that there is no such thing as Santa Claus. You know very little and propose nothing which is why it's so fucking easy to punt your ass into the "coffin corner" of this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not the "older kid," ya fruit-loop dingus... you're the asylum inmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I accept the waving of your "white flag" of surrender due to your lack of debating skills....yet again. Your cyber pelt goes along with all the other leftard failures........it certainly isn't prominently displayed..... since you have never posed a challenge.
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You’re hallucinating again, delusional dale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are my cyber bitch........I own you and I would trade you for a six pack and it wouldn't even have to be cold.
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152643
Click to expand...

LOL

Telling yourself repeatedly that you’re a winner is a waste of time when you’re demented. Not that you’re capable of comprehending that, mind you.


----------



## Dr Grump

Pop23 said:


> And none of em would have been stopped by legislation



We'll never know.


----------



## Leo123

> You people are truly fucking nuts.
> 
> This is your idea of a good president, is it...?



Yes....What exactly did he do wrong?  Oh yeah, he should have given that paper towel role to a 'designated' government-appointed 'distributer' instead of making it fun....Lighten up, your hatred is like an anchor on your humanity.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all forget that trump barely crawled over the finish line in 2016. His mouth has made promises his ass cannot fill.
> 
> The American people can put up with embarrassment, but not failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won overwhelmingly and when you take away the votes of illegals and all the other voter fraud perpetrated by the DNC revealed by Project Veritas? Trump kicked the ever loving shit out of the Hildebeast. Thus far? I have no complaints about Trump whatsoever. He has done as much as he can that is within the scope of his ability to do so while being stonewalled by the neocons and fabian socialists that make up the establishment of the District of compromised Criminals.
> 
> Failure? You must mean the 8 years of the Barrypuppet, the gay blade and his transgendered "wife".......the stench left by those two is probably one of the reasons that Trump prefers to spend so much time at Trump Tower and I don't blame him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More hallucinations.
> 
> Prove millions of illegals voted, delusional dale....
Click to expand...



14 of the 20 states that the Hildebeast was able to win had no voter ID law....did you not see the videos of DNC operatives admitting the voter fraud that they were in charge of courtesy of Project Veritas?  306 Electoral college votes for Trump......232 for the Hildebeast..........that is an asskicking of monumental proportions...no?


----------



## Leo123

> 14 of the 20 states that the Hildebeast was able to win had no voter ID law....did you not see the videos of DNC operatives admitting the voter fraud that they were in charge of courtesy of Project Veritas?  306 Electoral college votes for Trump......232 for the Hildebeast..........that is an asskicking of monumental proportions...no?



We could be a bit off the subject here but, voter ID laws would virtually ensure Republican victories for decades to come.  No wonder the Democrats are dead set against them for it would spell an end to their leftist, liberal, communist rule.  You see....They (for whatever reason) have labeled conservatives as Fascists.   Communists and Facists have been at war with each other for multiple decades.  Now, it seems certain factions want the US to split philosophically, politically and culturally....I hope they don't prevail.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have said before, you are like one of those defiant little children with snot running down your nose that says "UH-uh?!!!" when the older kids tell you that there is no such thing as Santa Claus. You know very little and propose nothing which is why it's so fucking easy to punt your ass into the "coffin corner" of this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the "older kid," ya fruit-loop dingus... you're the asylum inmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I accept the waving of your "white flag" of surrender due to your lack of debating skills....yet again. Your cyber pelt goes along with all the other leftard failures........it certainly isn't prominently displayed..... since you have never posed a challenge.
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You’re hallucinating again, delusional dale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are my cyber bitch........I own you and I would trade you for a six pack and it wouldn't even have to be cold.
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Telling yourself repeatedly that you’re a winner is a waste of time when you’re demented. Not that you’re capable of comprehending that, mind you.
Click to expand...




You can't debate nor can you discuss any topic with any facts or data to back up any counter claim I make. I am your intellectual superior. You are "small time" and it galls you......I don't blame you for being pissed. If I was getting my ass constantly handed to me for all to see? I would be mad as well. You are the quintessential "Joe Palooka".......you rise off of the cyber canvas after being knocked on your ass and offer forth your cyber chin yet again....."Stay down, Luke! Stay down!!"..........do you know where that line originated from??????

(snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith

otto105 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dude that did it Is. I and my weapons are not.
> 
> It's your hate filled speech that likely causes so much violence. And with that being the case it's time to change the 1st Amendment so that you don't influence more killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to give your opinion much credence when you voted for trump, the most beautiful peaceful & caring  president ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spare me , douchebag........because if you voted for the Hildebeast? You voted for the most vile and corrupt politician to ever run for office.......and that includes sacks of shit like the Bush crime family....so spare us all your indignant outrage about Trump. I don't participate in the elections of this banana republic but if ANYONE has the chance to defeat the money interests that have owned this country since the Federal Reserve Act of 1913? It's Donald Trump and thus far he gets a A+ from me and I am the most jaded poster there is when it comes to the political system.
> 
> Debate me, punkinpuss.......step up to the plate or STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just proved that having one's head so far his ass doesn't make him born again.
Click to expand...



Wanna try that again...but in English this time?


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all forget that trump barely crawled over the finish line in 2016. His mouth has made promises his ass cannot fill.
> 
> The American people can put up with embarrassment, but not failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won overwhelmingly and when you take away the votes of illegals and all the other voter fraud perpetrated by the DNC revealed by Project Veritas? Trump kicked the ever loving shit out of the Hildebeast. Thus far? I have no complaints about Trump whatsoever. He has done as much as he can that is within the scope of his ability to do so while being stonewalled by the neocons and fabian socialists that make up the establishment of the District of compromised Criminals.
> 
> Failure? You must mean the 8 years of the Barrypuppet, the gay blade and his transgendered "wife".......the stench left by those two is probably one of the reasons that Trump prefers to spend so much time at Trump Tower and I don't blame him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More hallucinations.
> 
> Prove millions of illegals voted, delusional dale....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 14 of the 20 states that the Hildebeast was able to win had no voter ID law....did you not see the videos of DNC operatives admitting the voter fraud that they were in charge of courtesy of Project Veritas?  306 Electoral college votes for Trump......232 for the Hildebeast..........that is an asskicking of monumental proportions...no?
Click to expand...

Take your meds, dale. I don’t care how fucked in the head you are but none of that proves millions of illegals voted for Hillary.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the "older kid," ya fruit-loop dingus... you're the asylum inmate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I accept the waving of your "white flag" of surrender due to your lack of debating skills....yet again. Your cyber pelt goes along with all the other leftard failures........it certainly isn't prominently displayed..... since you have never posed a challenge.
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You’re hallucinating again, delusional dale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are my cyber bitch........I own you and I would trade you for a six pack and it wouldn't even have to be cold.
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Telling yourself repeatedly that you’re a winner is a waste of time when you’re demented. Not that you’re capable of comprehending that, mind you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't debate nor can you discuss any topic with any facts or data to back up any counter claim I make. I am your intellectual superior. You are "small time" and it galls you......I don't blame you for being pissed. If I was getting my ass constantly handed to me for all to see? I would be mad as well. You are the quintessential "Joe Palooka".......you rise off of the cyber canvas after being knocked on your ass and offer forth your cyber chin yet again....."Stay down, Luke! Stay down!!"..........do you know where that line originated from??????
> 
> (snicker)
Click to expand...

Aww, you poor, deranged thing. You can claim anything because nothing you claim is grounded in reality and you prove nothing you claim. You just say things as though they’re fact with no proof to back them up — like your claim that millions of illegals voted for Hillary. Sure, you said it. Sure, you claimed you were right. But not an ounce of proof to demonstrate you’re not the craziest nut on this forum.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all forget that trump barely crawled over the finish line in 2016. His mouth has made promises his ass cannot fill.
> 
> The American people can put up with embarrassment, but not failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won overwhelmingly and when you take away the votes of illegals and all the other voter fraud perpetrated by the DNC revealed by Project Veritas? Trump kicked the ever loving shit out of the Hildebeast. Thus far? I have no complaints about Trump whatsoever. He has done as much as he can that is within the scope of his ability to do so while being stonewalled by the neocons and fabian socialists that make up the establishment of the District of compromised Criminals.
> 
> Failure? You must mean the 8 years of the Barrypuppet, the gay blade and his transgendered "wife".......the stench left by those two is probably one of the reasons that Trump prefers to spend so much time at Trump Tower and I don't blame him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More hallucinations.
> 
> Prove millions of illegals voted, delusional dale....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 14 of the 20 states that the Hildebeast was able to win had no voter ID law....did you not see the videos of DNC operatives admitting the voter fraud that they were in charge of courtesy of Project Veritas?  306 Electoral college votes for Trump......232 for the Hildebeast..........that is an asskicking of monumental proportions...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your meds, dale. I don’t care how fucked in the head you are but none of that proves millions of illegals voted for Hillary.
Click to expand...


She got her ass kicked royally and you still struggle with it and I totally enjoy your angst. Your platform is such a fucking loser that not even the lamestream media and all the other commies could carry that klunt over the finish line. You and your fellow commie filth wallow in defeat and your whine is music to my ears............keep spewing the angst. (snicker)

Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I accept the waving of your "white flag" of surrender due to your lack of debating skills....yet again. Your cyber pelt goes along with all the other leftard failures........it certainly isn't prominently displayed..... since you have never posed a challenge.
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You’re hallucinating again, delusional dale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are my cyber bitch........I own you and I would trade you for a six pack and it wouldn't even have to be cold.
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152643
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Telling yourself repeatedly that you’re a winner is a waste of time when you’re demented. Not that you’re capable of comprehending that, mind you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't debate nor can you discuss any topic with any facts or data to back up any counter claim I make. I am your intellectual superior. You are "small time" and it galls you......I don't blame you for being pissed. If I was getting my ass constantly handed to me for all to see? I would be mad as well. You are the quintessential "Joe Palooka".......you rise off of the cyber canvas after being knocked on your ass and offer forth your cyber chin yet again....."Stay down, Luke! Stay down!!"..........do you know where that line originated from??????
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, you poor, deranged thing. You can claim anything because nothing you claim is grounded in reality and you prove nothing you claim. You just say things as though they’re fact with no proof to back them up — like your claim that millions of illegals voted for Hillary. Sure, you said it. Sure, you claimed you were right. But not an ounce of proof to demonstrate you’re not the craziest nut on this forum.
Click to expand...


President Trump......get use to saying that over and over........the next seven and a half years stretch out before you like twenty miles of bad road, "goat-boy"..........


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all forget that trump barely crawled over the finish line in 2016. His mouth has made promises his ass cannot fill.
> 
> The American people can put up with embarrassment, but not failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won overwhelmingly and when you take away the votes of illegals and all the other voter fraud perpetrated by the DNC revealed by Project Veritas? Trump kicked the ever loving shit out of the Hildebeast. Thus far? I have no complaints about Trump whatsoever. He has done as much as he can that is within the scope of his ability to do so while being stonewalled by the neocons and fabian socialists that make up the establishment of the District of compromised Criminals.
> 
> Failure? You must mean the 8 years of the Barrypuppet, the gay blade and his transgendered "wife".......the stench left by those two is probably one of the reasons that Trump prefers to spend so much time at Trump Tower and I don't blame him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More hallucinations.
> 
> Prove millions of illegals voted, delusional dale....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 14 of the 20 states that the Hildebeast was able to win had no voter ID law....did you not see the videos of DNC operatives admitting the voter fraud that they were in charge of courtesy of Project Veritas?  306 Electoral college votes for Trump......232 for the Hildebeast..........that is an asskicking of monumental proportions...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your meds, dale. I don’t care how fucked in the head you are but none of that proves millions of illegals voted for Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She got her ass kicked royally and you still struggle with it and I totally enjoy your angst. Your platform is such a fucking loser that not even the lamestream media and all the other commies could carry that klunt over the finish line. You and your fellow commie filth wallow in defeat and your whine is music to my ears............keep spewing the angst. (snicker)
> 
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
Click to expand...

Delusional dale — ^^^ that ^^^ is still not evidence of millions of illegals voting for her.

How many times are ya gonna demonstrate how crazy you are for the forum?


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won overwhelmingly and when you take away the votes of illegals and all the other voter fraud perpetrated by the DNC revealed by Project Veritas? Trump kicked the ever loving shit out of the Hildebeast. Thus far? I have no complaints about Trump whatsoever. He has done as much as he can that is within the scope of his ability to do so while being stonewalled by the neocons and fabian socialists that make up the establishment of the District of compromised Criminals.
> 
> Failure? You must mean the 8 years of the Barrypuppet, the gay blade and his transgendered "wife".......the stench left by those two is probably one of the reasons that Trump prefers to spend so much time at Trump Tower and I don't blame him.
> 
> 
> 
> More hallucinations.
> 
> Prove millions of illegals voted, delusional dale....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 14 of the 20 states that the Hildebeast was able to win had no voter ID law....did you not see the videos of DNC operatives admitting the voter fraud that they were in charge of courtesy of Project Veritas?  306 Electoral college votes for Trump......232 for the Hildebeast..........that is an asskicking of monumental proportions...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your meds, dale. I don’t care how fucked in the head you are but none of that proves millions of illegals voted for Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She got her ass kicked royally and you still struggle with it and I totally enjoy your angst. Your platform is such a fucking loser that not even the lamestream media and all the other commies could carry that klunt over the finish line. You and your fellow commie filth wallow in defeat and your whine is music to my ears............keep spewing the angst. (snicker)
> 
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Delusional dale — ^^^ that ^^^ is still not evidence of millions of illegals voting for her.
> 
> How many times are ya gonna demonstrate how crazy you are for the forum?
Click to expand...



Wetbacks on the west coast voted for the klunt in massive numbers....unfortunately for the leftard clown posse? They haven't infiltrated enough states without voter ID laws to affect the electoral college.......sucks to be you. 

"Dale Smith takes the snap and punts goatboy into the coffin corner! Fifty yards on the fly and leaves the leftard team to take their next snap from the two yard line!!! The crowd roars!!!!"

(snicker)


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> More hallucinations.
> 
> Prove millions of illegals voted, delusional dale....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 of the 20 states that the Hildebeast was able to win had no voter ID law....did you not see the videos of DNC operatives admitting the voter fraud that they were in charge of courtesy of Project Veritas?  306 Electoral college votes for Trump......232 for the Hildebeast..........that is an asskicking of monumental proportions...no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take your meds, dale. I don’t care how fucked in the head you are but none of that proves millions of illegals voted for Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She got her ass kicked royally and you still struggle with it and I totally enjoy your angst. Your platform is such a fucking loser that not even the lamestream media and all the other commies could carry that klunt over the finish line. You and your fellow commie filth wallow in defeat and your whine is music to my ears............keep spewing the angst. (snicker)
> 
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Delusional dale — ^^^ that ^^^ is still not evidence of millions of illegals voting for her.
> 
> How many times are ya gonna demonstrate how crazy you are for the forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wetbacks on the west coast voted for the klunt in massive numbers....unfortunately for the leftard clown posse? They haven't infiltrated enough states without voter ID laws to affect the electoral college.......sucks to be you.
> 
> "Dale Smith takes the snap and punts goatboy into the coffin corner! Fifty yards on the fly and leaves the leftard team to take their next snap from the two yard line!!! The crowd roars!!!!"
> 
> (snicker)
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Now you’re hearing roaring crowds in your head? Exactly how crazy are you? Too bad you can’t prove your delusions are real.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14 of the 20 states that the Hildebeast was able to win had no voter ID law....did you not see the videos of DNC operatives admitting the voter fraud that they were in charge of courtesy of Project Veritas?  306 Electoral college votes for Trump......232 for the Hildebeast..........that is an asskicking of monumental proportions...no?
> 
> 
> 
> Take your meds, dale. I don’t care how fucked in the head you are but none of that proves millions of illegals voted for Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She got her ass kicked royally and you still struggle with it and I totally enjoy your angst. Your platform is such a fucking loser that not even the lamestream media and all the other commies could carry that klunt over the finish line. You and your fellow commie filth wallow in defeat and your whine is music to my ears............keep spewing the angst. (snicker)
> 
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Delusional dale — ^^^ that ^^^ is still not evidence of millions of illegals voting for her.
> 
> How many times are ya gonna demonstrate how crazy you are for the forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wetbacks on the west coast voted for the klunt in massive numbers....unfortunately for the leftard clown posse? They haven't infiltrated enough states without voter ID laws to affect the electoral college.......sucks to be you.
> 
> "Dale Smith takes the snap and punts goatboy into the coffin corner! Fifty yards on the fly and leaves the leftard team to take their next snap from the two yard line!!! The crowd roars!!!!"
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Now you’re hearing roaring crowds in your head? Exactly how crazy are you? Too bad you can’t prove your delusions are real.
Click to expand...


I "punt" you whenever you cross my path......and what do you have for rebuttal? Absolutely nothing, "goat boy".


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take your meds, dale. I don’t care how fucked in the head you are but none of that proves millions of illegals voted for Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got her ass kicked royally and you still struggle with it and I totally enjoy your angst. Your platform is such a fucking loser that not even the lamestream media and all the other commies could carry that klunt over the finish line. You and your fellow commie filth wallow in defeat and your whine is music to my ears............keep spewing the angst. (snicker)
> 
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Delusional dale — ^^^ that ^^^ is still not evidence of millions of illegals voting for her.
> 
> How many times are ya gonna demonstrate how crazy you are for the forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wetbacks on the west coast voted for the klunt in massive numbers....unfortunately for the leftard clown posse? They haven't infiltrated enough states without voter ID laws to affect the electoral college.......sucks to be you.
> 
> "Dale Smith takes the snap and punts goatboy into the coffin corner! Fifty yards on the fly and leaves the leftard team to take their next snap from the two yard line!!! The crowd roars!!!!"
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Now you’re hearing roaring crowds in your head? Exactly how crazy are you? Too bad you can’t prove your delusions are real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I "punt" you whenever you cross my path......and what do you have for rebuttal? Absolutely nothing, "goat boy".
Click to expand...

Moron... you post nonsense and idiotically claim it’s proof. 

Like your ridiculous claim that millions of illegals voted for a Hillary. Your evidence is based on unscientific polling from the last decade and zero evidence of the 2016 election. Of course, to fruits and nuts like you, that qualifies as sufficient proof; when in fact, it only proves how crazy you are. Oh, and you poor deranged thing, that poll was debunked long ago...

Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting

_A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...

_*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​


----------



## NoNukes

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can be sure it's not a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Against the odds.
Click to expand...

In other words, you made a quick, false assumption, but you refuse to admit it.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> She got her ass kicked royally and you still struggle with it and I totally enjoy your angst. Your platform is such a fucking loser that not even the lamestream media and all the other commies could carry that klunt over the finish line. You and your fellow commie filth wallow in defeat and your whine is music to my ears............keep spewing the angst. (snicker)
> 
> Trump Vindicated? Study Shows Up To  5.7 Million Illegals Voted In  Presidential Election.
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional dale — ^^^ that ^^^ is still not evidence of millions of illegals voting for her.
> 
> How many times are ya gonna demonstrate how crazy you are for the forum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wetbacks on the west coast voted for the klunt in massive numbers....unfortunately for the leftard clown posse? They haven't infiltrated enough states without voter ID laws to affect the electoral college.......sucks to be you.
> 
> "Dale Smith takes the snap and punts goatboy into the coffin corner! Fifty yards on the fly and leaves the leftard team to take their next snap from the two yard line!!! The crowd roars!!!!"
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Now you’re hearing roaring crowds in your head? Exactly how crazy are you? Too bad you can’t prove your delusions are real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I "punt" you whenever you cross my path......and what do you have for rebuttal? Absolutely nothing, "goat boy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... you post nonsense and idiotically claim it’s proof.
> 
> Like your ridiculous claim that millions of illegals voted for a Hillary. Your evidence is based on unscientific polling from the last decade and zero evidence of the 2016 election. Of course, to fruits and nuts like you, that qualifies as sufficient proof; when in fact, it only proves how crazy you are. Oh, and you poor deranged thing, that poll was debunked long ago...
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
Click to expand...



No, my stats stand up to scrutiny regardless of leftard slanted sites and for one very blatant reason....leftards do not want voter ID laws at all and they don't care if the dead vote as long as it is for the fabian socialist leftard clown posse. You can't win this argument. Illegals voted overwhelmingly for the Hildebeast on the west coast that is infested with them and had no voter ID laws......wetbacks voting "here and yonder" waving their La Raza flags in Califlakia........and numb fucks like you declare that the Hildebeast was cheated by the ROOOSKIES!!!

I doubt that you will ever grasp the fact that you and your ilk are an unmitigated joke.......pussy hat wearing, transgender embracing queers that couldn't change a flat tire with an instruction manual......because that task should fall to da gubermint!


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional dale — ^^^ that ^^^ is still not evidence of millions of illegals voting for her.
> 
> How many times are ya gonna demonstrate how crazy you are for the forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wetbacks on the west coast voted for the klunt in massive numbers....unfortunately for the leftard clown posse? They haven't infiltrated enough states without voter ID laws to affect the electoral college.......sucks to be you.
> 
> "Dale Smith takes the snap and punts goatboy into the coffin corner! Fifty yards on the fly and leaves the leftard team to take their next snap from the two yard line!!! The crowd roars!!!!"
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Now you’re hearing roaring crowds in your head? Exactly how crazy are you? Too bad you can’t prove your delusions are real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I "punt" you whenever you cross my path......and what do you have for rebuttal? Absolutely nothing, "goat boy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... you post nonsense and idiotically claim it’s proof.
> 
> Like your ridiculous claim that millions of illegals voted for a Hillary. Your evidence is based on unscientific polling from the last decade and zero evidence of the 2016 election. Of course, to fruits and nuts like you, that qualifies as sufficient proof; when in fact, it only proves how crazy you are. Oh, and you poor deranged thing, that poll was debunked long ago...
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, my stats stand up to scrutiny regardless of leftard slanted sites and for one very blatant reason....leftards do not want voter ID laws at all and they don't care if the dead vote as long as it is for the fabian socialist leftard clown posse. You can't win this argument. Illegals voted overwhelmingly for the Hildebeast on the west coast that is infested with them and had no voter ID laws......wetbacks voting "here and yonder" waving their La Raza flags in Califlakia........and numb fucks like you declare that the Hildebeast was cheated by the ROOOSKIES!!!
> 
> I doubt that you will ever grasp the fact that you and your ilk are an unmitigated joke.......pussy hat wearing, transgender embracing queers that couldn't change a flat tire with an instruction manual......because that task should fall to da gubermint!
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Your stats are bullshit. Saying they stand up to scrutiny because you want to believe is like everything else you post — bullshit you promote and swallow like a cheap whore.

Moron, in this case you’re actually claiming an online unscientific poll taken many years ago in which respondents were caught lying is evidence that nearly 6 million illegals voted for Hillary. 



That’s just evidence of his crazy you are. According to you, 6 million illegals voted and only 2 got caught.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wetbacks on the west coast voted for the klunt in massive numbers....unfortunately for the leftard clown posse? They haven't infiltrated enough states without voter ID laws to affect the electoral college.......sucks to be you.
> 
> "Dale Smith takes the snap and punts goatboy into the coffin corner! Fifty yards on the fly and leaves the leftard team to take their next snap from the two yard line!!! The crowd roars!!!!"
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Now you’re hearing roaring crowds in your head? Exactly how crazy are you? Too bad you can’t prove your delusions are real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I "punt" you whenever you cross my path......and what do you have for rebuttal? Absolutely nothing, "goat boy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... you post nonsense and idiotically claim it’s proof.
> 
> Like your ridiculous claim that millions of illegals voted for a Hillary. Your evidence is based on unscientific polling from the last decade and zero evidence of the 2016 election. Of course, to fruits and nuts like you, that qualifies as sufficient proof; when in fact, it only proves how crazy you are. Oh, and you poor deranged thing, that poll was debunked long ago...
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, my stats stand up to scrutiny regardless of leftard slanted sites and for one very blatant reason....leftards do not want voter ID laws at all and they don't care if the dead vote as long as it is for the fabian socialist leftard clown posse. You can't win this argument. Illegals voted overwhelmingly for the Hildebeast on the west coast that is infested with them and had no voter ID laws......wetbacks voting "here and yonder" waving their La Raza flags in Califlakia........and numb fucks like you declare that the Hildebeast was cheated by the ROOOSKIES!!!
> 
> I doubt that you will ever grasp the fact that you and your ilk are an unmitigated joke.......pussy hat wearing, transgender embracing queers that couldn't change a flat tire with an instruction manual......because that task should fall to da gubermint!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your stats are bullshit. Saying they stand up to scrutiny because you want to believe is like everything else you post — bullshit you promote and swallow like a cheap whore.
> 
> Moron, in this case you’re actually claiming an online unscientific poll taken many years ago in which respondents were caught lying is evidence that nearly 6 million illegals voted for Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s just evidence of his crazy you are. According to you, 6 million illegals voted and only 2 got caught.
Click to expand...


Being that Trump won an overwhelmingly number of states and the vast majority won by the Hildebeast that your leftard cohorts was a "shoo-in" had the most wetbacks with no voter ID laws? What other conclusion can one draw, goat boy?  Vote early, vote often is the credo of the commie leftists......and you LOST "bigly".........(snicker)


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

NoNukes said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can be sure it's not a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Against the odds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you made a quick, false assumption, but you refuse to admit it.
Click to expand...

I'm not refusing to admit anything. I made a cynical comment rooted in the empirical. You don't like it because it doesn't fit your left wing fantasy world.
_Your_ problem.


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Now you’re hearing roaring crowds in your head? Exactly how crazy are you? Too bad you can’t prove your delusions are real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I "punt" you whenever you cross my path......and what do you have for rebuttal? Absolutely nothing, "goat boy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... you post nonsense and idiotically claim it’s proof.
> 
> Like your ridiculous claim that millions of illegals voted for a Hillary. Your evidence is based on unscientific polling from the last decade and zero evidence of the 2016 election. Of course, to fruits and nuts like you, that qualifies as sufficient proof; when in fact, it only proves how crazy you are. Oh, and you poor deranged thing, that poll was debunked long ago...
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, my stats stand up to scrutiny regardless of leftard slanted sites and for one very blatant reason....leftards do not want voter ID laws at all and they don't care if the dead vote as long as it is for the fabian socialist leftard clown posse. You can't win this argument. Illegals voted overwhelmingly for the Hildebeast on the west coast that is infested with them and had no voter ID laws......wetbacks voting "here and yonder" waving their La Raza flags in Califlakia........and numb fucks like you declare that the Hildebeast was cheated by the ROOOSKIES!!!
> 
> I doubt that you will ever grasp the fact that you and your ilk are an unmitigated joke.......pussy hat wearing, transgender embracing queers that couldn't change a flat tire with an instruction manual......because that task should fall to da gubermint!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your stats are bullshit. Saying they stand up to scrutiny because you want to believe is like everything else you post — bullshit you promote and swallow like a cheap whore.
> 
> Moron, in this case you’re actually claiming an online unscientific poll taken many years ago in which respondents were caught lying is evidence that nearly 6 million illegals voted for Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s just evidence of his crazy you are. According to you, 6 million illegals voted and only 2 got caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being that Trump won an overwhelmingly number of states and the vast majority won by the Hildebeast that your leftard cohorts was a "shoo-in" had the most wetbacks with no voter ID laws? What other conclusion can one draw, goat boy?  Vote early, vote often is the credo of the commie leftists......and you LOST "bigly".........(snicker)
Click to expand...

LOLOL

And right there is the death knell for poor, delusional dale...

_*”What other conclusion can one draw, goat boy?”*_

You poor thing ... you take the results of flawed data and then “draw conclusions” you want to reach from them.  And then pretend like there is no other conclusion one can reach. That’s what makes you crazy, which is what I’ve been saying all along. And now here you come and prove it.



Oh, and check this out....

Four states conducted their own investigations and reviewed their ballots looking for fraud; accounting for about 1/5th of the total vote count in the 2016 election. They found a grand total of 324 illegal votes were cast, some of which _may_ have been due to illegal aliens voting. The occurance of voter fraud ranged from .00003 to .000005. Out of 29 million votes, they found just 324 [possible] cases.

Just the Facts on Fraud

So in closing...

While you keep telling yourself you’re the wiener and how you “punted” me, you’re the one admitting “you draw conclusions” (with your defective brain) based on unscientific online polling from years ago where respondents were caught lying about their citizenship status; while I’m pointing out how demented you are and using actual state reviews of actual ballots that were actually cast in the 2016 election.

G’head, delusional dale... this is where you say how you know more than me and that you bitch-slapped me again. C’mon, this is fun.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I "punt" you whenever you cross my path......and what do you have for rebuttal? Absolutely nothing, "goat boy".
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... you post nonsense and idiotically claim it’s proof.
> 
> Like your ridiculous claim that millions of illegals voted for a Hillary. Your evidence is based on unscientific polling from the last decade and zero evidence of the 2016 election. Of course, to fruits and nuts like you, that qualifies as sufficient proof; when in fact, it only proves how crazy you are. Oh, and you poor deranged thing, that poll was debunked long ago...
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, my stats stand up to scrutiny regardless of leftard slanted sites and for one very blatant reason....leftards do not want voter ID laws at all and they don't care if the dead vote as long as it is for the fabian socialist leftard clown posse. You can't win this argument. Illegals voted overwhelmingly for the Hildebeast on the west coast that is infested with them and had no voter ID laws......wetbacks voting "here and yonder" waving their La Raza flags in Califlakia........and numb fucks like you declare that the Hildebeast was cheated by the ROOOSKIES!!!
> 
> I doubt that you will ever grasp the fact that you and your ilk are an unmitigated joke.......pussy hat wearing, transgender embracing queers that couldn't change a flat tire with an instruction manual......because that task should fall to da gubermint!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your stats are bullshit. Saying they stand up to scrutiny because you want to believe is like everything else you post — bullshit you promote and swallow like a cheap whore.
> 
> Moron, in this case you’re actually claiming an online unscientific poll taken many years ago in which respondents were caught lying is evidence that nearly 6 million illegals voted for Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s just evidence of his crazy you are. According to you, 6 million illegals voted and only 2 got caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being that Trump won an overwhelmingly number of states and the vast majority won by the Hildebeast that your leftard cohorts was a "shoo-in" had the most wetbacks with no voter ID laws? What other conclusion can one draw, goat boy?  Vote early, vote often is the credo of the commie leftists......and you LOST "bigly".........(snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And right there is the death knell for poor, delusional dale...
> 
> _*”What other conclusion can one draw, goat boy?”*_
> 
> You poor thing ... you take the results of flawed data and then “draw conclusions” you want to reach from them. That’s what makes you crazy, which is what I’ve been saying all along. And now here you come and prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and check this out....
> 
> Four states conducted their own investigations and reviewed their ballots looking for fraud; accounting for about 1/5th of the total vote count in the 2016 election. They found a grand total of 324 illegal votes were cast, some of which _may_ have been due to illegal aliens voting. The occurance of voter fraud ranged from .00003 to .000005. Out of 29 million votes, they found just 324 [possible] cases.
> 
> Just the Facts on Fraud
> 
> So in closing...
> 
> While you keep telling yourself you’re the wiener and how you “punted” me, you’re the one admitting “you draw conclusions” (with your defective brain) based on unscientific online polling from years ago where respondents were caught lying about their citizenship status; while I’m pointing out how demented you are and using actual state reviews of actual ballots that were actually cast in the 2016 election.
> 
> G’head, delusional dale... this is where you say how you know more than me and that you bitch-slapped me again. C’mon, this is fun.
Click to expand...



 Keep offering forth your chin, goat boy........here comes that uppercut that knocks you on your ass yet again.......and not even your leftard transgendered corner crowd can put enough smelling salts under your swollen nose to allow you to answer the bell, goat boy......the butt ugly "faun" has been destroyed........sucks to be you.
(snicker)


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... you post nonsense and idiotically claim it’s proof.
> 
> Like your ridiculous claim that millions of illegals voted for a Hillary. Your evidence is based on unscientific polling from the last decade and zero evidence of the 2016 election. Of course, to fruits and nuts like you, that qualifies as sufficient proof; when in fact, it only proves how crazy you are. Oh, and you poor deranged thing, that poll was debunked long ago...
> 
> Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting
> 
> _A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._​Furthermore, it was determined that respondents were wrong at best, or lied at worst, when claiming their immigration status...
> 
> _*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that nearly one-fifth of CCES panelists who *said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES*. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, *it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys*._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, my stats stand up to scrutiny regardless of leftard slanted sites and for one very blatant reason....leftards do not want voter ID laws at all and they don't care if the dead vote as long as it is for the fabian socialist leftard clown posse. You can't win this argument. Illegals voted overwhelmingly for the Hildebeast on the west coast that is infested with them and had no voter ID laws......wetbacks voting "here and yonder" waving their La Raza flags in Califlakia........and numb fucks like you declare that the Hildebeast was cheated by the ROOOSKIES!!!
> 
> I doubt that you will ever grasp the fact that you and your ilk are an unmitigated joke.......pussy hat wearing, transgender embracing queers that couldn't change a flat tire with an instruction manual......because that task should fall to da gubermint!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your stats are bullshit. Saying they stand up to scrutiny because you want to believe is like everything else you post — bullshit you promote and swallow like a cheap whore.
> 
> Moron, in this case you’re actually claiming an online unscientific poll taken many years ago in which respondents were caught lying is evidence that nearly 6 million illegals voted for Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s just evidence of his crazy you are. According to you, 6 million illegals voted and only 2 got caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being that Trump won an overwhelmingly number of states and the vast majority won by the Hildebeast that your leftard cohorts was a "shoo-in" had the most wetbacks with no voter ID laws? What other conclusion can one draw, goat boy?  Vote early, vote often is the credo of the commie leftists......and you LOST "bigly".........(snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And right there is the death knell for poor, delusional dale...
> 
> _*”What other conclusion can one draw, goat boy?”*_
> 
> You poor thing ... you take the results of flawed data and then “draw conclusions” you want to reach from them. That’s what makes you crazy, which is what I’ve been saying all along. And now here you come and prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and check this out....
> 
> Four states conducted their own investigations and reviewed their ballots looking for fraud; accounting for about 1/5th of the total vote count in the 2016 election. They found a grand total of 324 illegal votes were cast, some of which _may_ have been due to illegal aliens voting. The occurance of voter fraud ranged from .00003 to .000005. Out of 29 million votes, they found just 324 [possible] cases.
> 
> Just the Facts on Fraud
> 
> So in closing...
> 
> While you keep telling yourself you’re the wiener and how you “punted” me, you’re the one admitting “you draw conclusions” (with your defective brain) based on unscientific online polling from years ago where respondents were caught lying about their citizenship status; while I’m pointing out how demented you are and using actual state reviews of actual ballots that were actually cast in the 2016 election.
> 
> G’head, delusional dale... this is where you say how you know more than me and that you bitch-slapped me again. C’mon, this is fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep offering forth your chin, goat boy........here comes that uppercut that knocks you on your ass yet again.......and not even your leftard transgendered corner crowd can put enough smelling salts under your swollen nose to allow you to answer the bell, goat boy......the butt ugly "faun" has been destroyed........sucks to be you.
> (snicker)
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOL

I’m posting state investigations of actual ballots from the election in question and you’re actually crazy enough to claim unscientific online polling from years ago, where respondents were caught lying about their citizenship status, refutes that.

You’re a riot, delusional dale. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, my stats stand up to scrutiny regardless of leftard slanted sites and for one very blatant reason....leftards do not want voter ID laws at all and they don't care if the dead vote as long as it is for the fabian socialist leftard clown posse. You can't win this argument. Illegals voted overwhelmingly for the Hildebeast on the west coast that is infested with them and had no voter ID laws......wetbacks voting "here and yonder" waving their La Raza flags in Califlakia........and numb fucks like you declare that the Hildebeast was cheated by the ROOOSKIES!!!
> 
> I doubt that you will ever grasp the fact that you and your ilk are an unmitigated joke.......pussy hat wearing, transgender embracing queers that couldn't change a flat tire with an instruction manual......because that task should fall to da gubermint!
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your stats are bullshit. Saying they stand up to scrutiny because you want to believe is like everything else you post — bullshit you promote and swallow like a cheap whore.
> 
> Moron, in this case you’re actually claiming an online unscientific poll taken many years ago in which respondents were caught lying is evidence that nearly 6 million illegals voted for Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s just evidence of his crazy you are. According to you, 6 million illegals voted and only 2 got caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being that Trump won an overwhelmingly number of states and the vast majority won by the Hildebeast that your leftard cohorts was a "shoo-in" had the most wetbacks with no voter ID laws? What other conclusion can one draw, goat boy?  Vote early, vote often is the credo of the commie leftists......and you LOST "bigly".........(snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And right there is the death knell for poor, delusional dale...
> 
> _*”What other conclusion can one draw, goat boy?”*_
> 
> You poor thing ... you take the results of flawed data and then “draw conclusions” you want to reach from them. That’s what makes you crazy, which is what I’ve been saying all along. And now here you come and prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and check this out....
> 
> Four states conducted their own investigations and reviewed their ballots looking for fraud; accounting for about 1/5th of the total vote count in the 2016 election. They found a grand total of 324 illegal votes were cast, some of which _may_ have been due to illegal aliens voting. The occurance of voter fraud ranged from .00003 to .000005. Out of 29 million votes, they found just 324 [possible] cases.
> 
> Just the Facts on Fraud
> 
> So in closing...
> 
> While you keep telling yourself you’re the wiener and how you “punted” me, you’re the one admitting “you draw conclusions” (with your defective brain) based on unscientific online polling from years ago where respondents were caught lying about their citizenship status; while I’m pointing out how demented you are and using actual state reviews of actual ballots that were actually cast in the 2016 election.
> 
> G’head, delusional dale... this is where you say how you know more than me and that you bitch-slapped me again. C’mon, this is fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep offering forth your chin, goat boy........here comes that uppercut that knocks you on your ass yet again.......and not even your leftard transgendered corner crowd can put enough smelling salts under your swollen nose to allow you to answer the bell, goat boy......the butt ugly "faun" has been destroyed........sucks to be you.
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> I’m posting state investigations of actual ballots from the election in question and you’re actually crazy enough to claim unscientific online polling from years ago, where respondents were caught lying about their citizenship status, refutes that.
> 
> You’re a riot, delusional dale. Keep up the good work.
Click to expand...




You betcha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, my stats stand up to scrutiny regardless of leftard slanted sites and for one very blatant reason....leftards do not want voter ID laws at all and they don't care if the dead vote as long as it is for the fabian socialist leftard clown posse. You can't win this argument. Illegals voted overwhelmingly for the Hildebeast on the west coast that is infested with them and had no voter ID laws......wetbacks voting "here and yonder" waving their La Raza flags in Califlakia........and numb fucks like you declare that the Hildebeast was cheated by the ROOOSKIES!!!
> 
> I doubt that you will ever grasp the fact that you and your ilk are an unmitigated joke.......pussy hat wearing, transgender embracing queers that couldn't change a flat tire with an instruction manual......because that task should fall to da gubermint!
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Your stats are bullshit. Saying they stand up to scrutiny because you want to believe is like everything else you post — bullshit you promote and swallow like a cheap whore.
> 
> Moron, in this case you’re actually claiming an online unscientific poll taken many years ago in which respondents were caught lying is evidence that nearly 6 million illegals voted for Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s just evidence of his crazy you are. According to you, 6 million illegals voted and only 2 got caught.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being that Trump won an overwhelmingly number of states and the vast majority won by the Hildebeast that your leftard cohorts was a "shoo-in" had the most wetbacks with no voter ID laws? What other conclusion can one draw, goat boy?  Vote early, vote often is the credo of the commie leftists......and you LOST "bigly".........(snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> And right there is the death knell for poor, delusional dale...
> 
> _*”What other conclusion can one draw, goat boy?”*_
> 
> You poor thing ... you take the results of flawed data and then “draw conclusions” you want to reach from them. That’s what makes you crazy, which is what I’ve been saying all along. And now here you come and prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and check this out....
> 
> Four states conducted their own investigations and reviewed their ballots looking for fraud; accounting for about 1/5th of the total vote count in the 2016 election. They found a grand total of 324 illegal votes were cast, some of which _may_ have been due to illegal aliens voting. The occurance of voter fraud ranged from .00003 to .000005. Out of 29 million votes, they found just 324 [possible] cases.
> 
> Just the Facts on Fraud
> 
> So in closing...
> 
> While you keep telling yourself you’re the wiener and how you “punted” me, you’re the one admitting “you draw conclusions” (with your defective brain) based on unscientific online polling from years ago where respondents were caught lying about their citizenship status; while I’m pointing out how demented you are and using actual state reviews of actual ballots that were actually cast in the 2016 election.
> 
> G’head, delusional dale... this is where you say how you know more than me and that you bitch-slapped me again. C’mon, this is fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep offering forth your chin, goat boy........here comes that uppercut that knocks you on your ass yet again.......and not even your leftard transgendered corner crowd can put enough smelling salts under your swollen nose to allow you to answer the bell, goat boy......the butt ugly "faun" has been destroyed........sucks to be you.
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> I’m posting state investigations of actual ballots from the election in question and you’re actually crazy enough to claim unscientific online polling from years ago, where respondents were caught lying about their citizenship status, refutes that.
> 
> You’re a riot, delusional dale. Keep up the good work.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalia

Bonjour, Let's not forget the victims.

Heroic Spouses, Beloved Teachers, Devoted Parents: Remembering the Victims of the Las Vegas Massacre


----------



## Gracie

Faun said:


> LOLOLOLOL


Do you really laughoutloudlaughoutloudlaughoutloudlaughoutloud?


----------



## Marion Morrison

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, punkinpuss, the narrative has been settled upon..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio. Don't get pissed at me because you buy the bullshit and scarf it down like a starving dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Nut job is already on a new conspiracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, asswipe..........this is one genie that you can't put back in the bottle. You want to call those that were there on the scene "liars" that risked their lives?  Go right ahead. You want to ignore the cellphone videos that shows gun flashes in the the windows far below the 32nd floor? Knock yourself out.......you see? I don't believe the lamestream media and the load of shit they shovel like you do. I don't even believe that this patsy had Antifa literature in his room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job.....go AWAY
> 
> Nobody wants to hear your crazy theories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! When were you made the spokeswoman of this forum.....when was the vote and why wasn't I notified????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nut job
> 
> You got pictures of two separate shooters firing from windows ......SHOW US
> 
> Otherwise.....go away
> 
> People died...it is time for crazy people to GO AWAY
Click to expand...



When ya leavin'?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Dr Grump said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Out of 325 million people, one man does a bad thing and you want to restrict the freedoms of everyone else for his crime? That pig isn't going to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately is not only 'one man'. There have been plenty of 'one man' issues over the past 15-20 years in the US.
Click to expand...

So change the number from 1 to 50 and compare it the the 325 plus million left and the numbers still don't work

You don't hold hundreds of millions of people responsible for what a few people do.

And FYI 1% of all murders occur in mass shooting events, 70 -80% of the remaining 99% are gang related and confined to just a handful of high crime urban shit holes


----------



## Dalia

Manonthestreet said:


> Did Las Vegas killer plan to attack earlier festival? | Daily Mail Online


Thank you for link Manonthestreet.

Here we have the

*TIMELINE OF TERROR IN VEGAS: *

Country music star Jason Aldean was performing on stage at the Route 91 Harvest Music Festival when lone gunman Stephen Paddock, 64, opened fire on the 22,000 people gathered.

About *10pm*: Paddock smashes out two windows on the 32nd floor with a hammer-like implement and opens fire with his arsenal of at least 19 weapons - including fully automatic weapons.

*10.08pm*: First phone call to police that shots had been fired at the festival outside the Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino on the Las Vegas Strip.

*10:25pm:* Radio transmissions indicate Paddock may have stopped firing into the crowd at this moment.

*10:28pm:* Police officers gathered at the Mandalay Bay report _*that Paddock has shot at a security guard.*_

*10.38pm:* Police in Las Vegas say that they are 'investigating reports of an active shooter' near to the Mandalay Bay.

*11.08pm:* Las Vegas police confirm they have shut down a portion of The Strip

*11.20pm:* SWAT teams storm the 32nd floor room that Stephen Paddock was firing from. They gained entry using flashbangs designed to stun the shooter. *Paddock fired through the door as SWAT teams were trying to breach the room.* By the time they entered the room, he had shot himself dead. Seventy-two minutes elapsed from the first 911 call to Paddock being found dead.

Around 10.02pm he started to shot at people and  he was dead at 11.20pm , From CNN police say that the shooting it last 9 to 11 minutes.
Let's say from 10.02 pm to 11.20 pm there is a space of time missing for 1.08 minutes ???
It is said that it would have started shooting around 10.02pm and would have stopped at 10.25pm.
_10:28pm*:*_ Police officers gathered at the Mandalay Bay report _that Paddock has shot at a security guard._
10.38pm: Police in Las Vegas say that they are 'investigating reports of an active shooter' near the Mandalay Bay.
That's a lot more 9 to 11 minutes.

Shooting in Las Vegas lasted 9 to 11 minutes, police say - CNN



------------------------------------------------------------

11.20pm: Hundreds of people began being transported to hospitals in Las Vegas

11.32pm: McCarran International Airport announced it was diverting flights destined for the city.

11.34pm: Interstate 15 in and out of Las Vegas was shut down for a time.

11.56pm: Hospitals in Las Vegas said that at least two people were dead and 24 were injured of which 12 were critical.

12.01am: Almost two hours after the first emergency call police confirmed that one suspect was 'down'.

1.06am: The Southern California police department say that one of their officers is among the injured.

1.34am: At this point the death toll dramatic rises to 20 people injured and 100 injured.

1.54am: Police in Las Vegas says that two of their officers who were off-duty were among the dead.

2.13am: Investigators say that they are looking for the 'roommate' of the shooter - Marilou Danley and describe her as a person of interest.

3.30am: Las Vegas Sheriff Joseph Lombardo announces that the death toll is now at least 50 dead and 200 injured - making this the deadliest shooting in US history

6.30am: Investigators say they have located Marilou Danley and say that she is overseas and is not longer a person of interest.

9.30am: Sheriff provides another update and says that the death toll is now in excess of 59 - including the shooter - and that 527 people are injured.


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not need to propel a projectile at a target at 500 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not up to you to tell other people what they "need" is it?
> 
> I don't shoot like that because it's an impractical way to shoot a gun if you are concerned at all about accuracy.
> 
> But it doesn't matter if people can because the vast majority of people who own guns and who might use a bump stock will never ever turn their weapons on other people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is
> 
> When I see 500 injured and 59 dead, I have a right to say
> 
> Enough is enough
Click to expand...


you can say whatever you want you just can't force other people to listen or comply. 

The fact is that the vast overwhelming majority of legal gun owners will never turn a weapon on another person and need no advice from the likes of you on the choices they make.


----------



## gipper

The


rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, punkinpuss, the narrative has been settled upon..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio. Don't get pissed at me because you buy the bullshit and scarf it down like a starving dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Nut job is already on a new conspiracy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself, asswipe..........this is one genie that you can't put back in the bottle. You want to call those that were there on the scene "liars" that risked their lives?  Go right ahead. You want to ignore the cellphone videos that shows gun flashes in the the windows far below the 32nd floor? Knock yourself out.......you see? I don't believe the lamestream media and the load of shit they shovel like you do. I don't even believe that this patsy had Antifa literature in his room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job.....go AWAY
> 
> Nobody wants to hear your crazy theories
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! When were you made the spokeswoman of this forum.....when was the vote and why wasn't I notified????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nut job
> 
> You got pictures of two separate shooters firing from windows ......SHOW US
> 
> Otherwise.....go away
> 
> People died...it is time for crazy people to GO AWAY
Click to expand...


Stephen Paddock was likely a LWNJ like you.  You know?  Like James Hodgkinson.  Remember him?  Yeah...thought so.


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> 
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
Click to expand...


More than 60% of those deaths are suicide and that's just another choice people make and it's another one of those things that is none of your business


----------



## Marion Morrison

MarkDuffy said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> 
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of 325 million people, one man does a bad thing and you want to restrict the freedoms of everyone else for his crime? That pig isn't going to fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not restrict common sense items, but weapons of mass destruction that can kill so many in a single event ? A review is needed badly of such things. This should include items that should only be allowed in the confines of a registered malitia. Military styled weaponry should have no presence in the hands of unregistered individuals. Anyone licensed to carry should be allowed their handguns, hunters their rifles and shotguns, malitia their military styled weapons that are kept under lock and key, and inventoried by the feds every 6 months. Registered hobbyist should be allowed under proper licensing and training to keep and demonstrate various weapons during sponsored events that are properly secured. Gun shows should be properly run, monitored and no sales without background checks, cool off periods etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse shit. That defies the very reason the 2A was written to begin with. It wasn’t about hunting or simple self defense. It was meant to give the citizenry equal footing with government forces such that they can throw them off once the consent to govern has been revoked. In short; it exists to fight the government. Everything else is secondary to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a pretty dumb argument. If you are trying to overthrow the government, no law matters
Click to expand...



No, it's not. It's the basis and at the heart of living in the USA. Less government because people are supposed to self-govern. Also, they're supposed to be armed well enough to overthrow a corrupt government.


----------



## Geaux4it

Pictures from the room where you can see Paddock's legs are telling

He was wearing black ISIS pajama looking things they wear

-Geaux


----------



## Marion Morrison

Geaux4it said:


> Pictures from the room where you can see Paddock's legs are telling
> 
> He was wearing black ISIS pajama looking things they wear
> 
> -Geaux


 Pictures would help to emphasize that.


----------



## Geaux4it

Marion Morrison said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures from the room where you can see Paddock's legs are telling
> 
> He was wearing black ISIS pajama looking things they wear
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures would help to emphasize that.
Click to expand...


They are out there. And you can see a note on the table with pen on top

-Geaux


----------



## Marion Morrison

Geaux4it said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures from the room where you can see Paddock's legs are telling
> 
> He was wearing black ISIS pajama looking things they wear
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures would help to emphasize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are out there. And you can see a note on the table with pen on top
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Why hoard them for yourself? Pretend I'm from Mizzuruh, and show me.


----------



## Geaux4it

Marion Morrison said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures from the room where you can see Paddock's legs are telling
> 
> He was wearing black ISIS pajama looking things they wear
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures would help to emphasize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are out there. And you can see a note on the table with pen on top
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why hoard them for yourself? Pretend I'm from Mizzuruh, and show me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Geaux4it

WARNING- Graphic Suicide Photo of dead shooter emerge

-Geaux

Vegas Shooter Filmed Himself During Slaughter, May Have Left A Note; Suicide Photo Emerges


----------



## Marion Morrison

Las Vegas Police audio: A few minutes in they say multiple shooters and floors.


----------



## rightwinger

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nut job.....go AWAY
> 
> Nobody wants to hear your crazy theories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! When were you made the spokeswoman of this forum.....when was the vote and why wasn't I notified????
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nut job
> 
> You got pictures of two separate shooters firing from windows ......SHOW US
> 
> Otherwise.....go away
> 
> People died...it is time for crazy people to GO AWAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, people did die and the deep state operatives were behind it......no doubt about that at all. Ever hear of Operation Gladio? How about the Smith-Mundt Act? I could write another few paragraphs about how Americans have been played for dupes and sucked into fighting wars for USA.INC and scared into giving up their God given liberties........it's pretty sickening to me to see what a collective group of idiots the educational system has produced.......dumbed down and incapable of critical thinking skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nut job
> 
> People died
> 
> Time for you to go AWAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, people die in false flag events all the time. The "Mac Daddy" of all false flags which was 9/11/01 led to the death of over one million Iraqis and due to the depleted uranium? Birth defects will further deplete the population for generations if mankind has that kind of time. Many soldiers that fought for this corporate entity (while believing that they were fighting for America and freedom) will also die horrific deaths because they were exposed to not only depleted uranium but vaccinations imposed upon them.
> 
> You want me to "go away"? Defeat me in a debate........we can let the masses decide and if they decide that you are the victor? I will leave this forum..........and if the masses decide that YOU lost? You vacate the premises.....deal????
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Dale

You are certifiably nuts
I do not debate crazy people. They bring you down to their level and then beat you with experience


----------



## Dalia

Las Vegas Shooter Stephen Paddock Falling in a Casino - CCTV Footage from 2011

Video has emerged of the Las Vegas mass shooter tripping and falling at a Sin City casino in 2011. The fall set off a $100,000 lawsuit that left the shooter in debt until the day of the attack.

Security footage caught Stephen Paddock, the man named by police as the shooter, falling to the ground while walking through Las Vegas’s Cosmopolitan Hotel in 2011. The frequent gambler claimed he slipped on a puddle of liquid, and attempted to sue the hotel for his medical bills and pain and suffering, according to NBC News.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Geaux4it said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures from the room where you can see Paddock's legs are telling
> 
> He was wearing black ISIS pajama looking things they wear
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures would help to emphasize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are out there. And you can see a note on the table with pen on top
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why hoard them for yourself? Pretend I'm from Mizzuruh, and show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

what is this green thing? isn't green one of the colors of islam? and the other color is black, like the object next to the green one. curious.


----------



## jon_berzerk

*Sheriff: Las Vegas Shooter Paddock May Have Been ‘RADICALIZED’*



Sheriff: Las Vegas Shooter Paddock May Have Been ‘RADICALIZED’


----------



## jon_berzerk

L.K.Eder said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures from the room where you can see Paddock's legs are telling
> 
> He was wearing black ISIS pajama looking things they wear
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures would help to emphasize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are out there. And you can see a note on the table with pen on top
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why hoard them for yourself? Pretend I'm from Mizzuruh, and show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is this green thing? isn't green one of the colors of islam? and the other color is black, like the object next to the green one. curious.
Click to expand...


it is a note he left behind either a pen or a vape and green masking tape


----------



## L.K.Eder

jon_berzerk said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures would help to emphasize that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are out there. And you can see a note on the table with pen on top
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why hoard them for yourself? Pretend I'm from Mizzuruh, and show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is this green thing? isn't green one of the colors of islam? and the other color is black, like the object next to the green one. curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is a note he left behind either a pen or a vape and green masking tape
Click to expand...

is this arabic writing on the note? i think so. now it all makes sense.


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not need to propel a projectile at a target at 500 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not up to you to tell other people what they "need" is it?
> 
> I don't shoot like that because it's an impractical way to shoot a gun if you are concerned at all about accuracy.
> 
> But it doesn't matter if people can because the vast majority of people who own guns and who might use a bump stock will never ever turn their weapons on other people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is
> 
> When I see 500 injured and 59 dead, I have a right to say
> 
> Enough is enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can say whatever you want you just can't force other people to listen or comply.
> 
> The fact is that the vast overwhelming majority of legal gun owners will never turn a weapon on another person and need no advice from the likes of you on the choices they make.
Click to expand...

We the people get to decide our gun laws

If a weapon is found to be a threat to the social order it can be banned

Slaughtering people with a high rate of fire affects the social order


----------



## jon_berzerk

L.K.Eder said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are out there. And you can see a note on the table with pen on top
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why hoard them for yourself? Pretend I'm from Mizzuruh, and show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is this green thing? isn't green one of the colors of islam? and the other color is black, like the object next to the green one. curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is a note he left behind either a pen or a vape and green masking tape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is this arabic writing on the note? i think so. now it all makes sense.
Click to expand...


i cant tell the police know by now but have not said other then the want to figure out more 

on what "radicalized" him


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
> 
> 
> 
> You do not need to propel a projectile at a target at 500 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not up to you to tell other people what they "need" is it?
> 
> I don't shoot like that because it's an impractical way to shoot a gun if you are concerned at all about accuracy.
> 
> But it doesn't matter if people can because the vast majority of people who own guns and who might use a bump stock will never ever turn their weapons on other people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is
> 
> When I see 500 injured and 59 dead, I have a right to say
> 
> Enough is enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can say whatever you want you just can't force other people to listen or comply.
> 
> The fact is that the vast overwhelming majority of legal gun owners will never turn a weapon on another person and need no advice from the likes of you on the choices they make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people get to decide our gun laws
> 
> If a weapon is found to be a threat to the social order it can be banned
> 
> Slaughtering people with a high rate of fire affects the social order
Click to expand...


Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
Hardly any social order disruption at all.

Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.

If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.

What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Marion Morrison said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun shops say that he was a fine man when they sold weapons to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said the same about me last time I bought a firearm.
> 
> Does that mean I'm going to turn into a mass murderer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is yet to be determined. They're  all good guys with a gun until they arent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> agreed.
> 
> how do we separate the bad ones, and not abuse the good ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, you need to get off this "abuse" mentality. Are you really that upset if mods like bump stock and high cap mags go away?
> 
> Secondly, gun owners are going to have to be part of the solution. The status quo is untenable. At some point the safety of your fellow citizens has to be more important than your toys.
> 
> 
> I own several myself. All normal stuff. Nothing exotic. I just like to shoot. I have never cared for the nutty lifestyle people build around guns. For a lot of people its gone well beyond a simple hobby and morphed into a whole nutty philosophy that is almost a religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, what do you own? And answer within 2 minutes or you're Googling.
Click to expand...


Nunya.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

MarkDuffy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> 
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> No fully automatic
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size
> No limit but they should be registered.
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> Yes limits
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> No
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better
> If you want...but they should be registered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll put you down as not crazy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> amusing
> 
> Dr Quackenbush diagnoses poster as not crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess what I diagnose you as?
> 
> Hint ~ I'm an evolutionary biologist, so guess which phylum?
Click to expand...


Douches gigantis?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Marion Morrison said:


> 15 mins later, no reply from Hutch Starskey.
> 
> Probably googling guns and making things up.



Or probably not online, dope.


----------



## Circe

MarkDuffy said:


> *WAS STEPHEN PADDOCK NORMAL? MANY GUN OWNERS KEEP 17 FIREARMS ON AVERAGE*
> 
> Stephen Paddock was, indeed, a gun nut.
> 
> As the owner of 42 firearms, the Las Vegas madman was at the very far fringe of even the fringe of gun ownership in the country.
> 
> Most gun owners possess an average of three firearms, according to a comprehensive national survey co-led by Northeastern University and Harvard and released in September 2016. Meanwhile, 130 million guns—half the country's firearms—are owned by just 3 percent of Americans, or 7.7 million people. These "super-owners" own 17 guns, on average.
> 
> Was Stephen Paddock normal? Many gun owners keep 17 firearms on average



Yes, this is a good point, and I know that something has changed. When I was a child, a man had one or two guns: a handgun from WWII and maybe a 22 for shooting pests, such as raccoons and possums. Or a shotgun, same. But now men who own guns often do own a whole lot. Why the change? I think it's a safe way of expressing white anger at the black crime and rioting problem, which has been going on for 50 years, after all. And an attempt to defend against those potential crimes and rioting. After all, black commit huge numbers of murders and robberies and prostitution and drug trading ---- but not in white neighborhoods. But what if they could? For example, if we were all disarmed? The crime rate by blacks against whites would soar: we're the ones with the stuff to rob, after all.

I think that's part of the reason for the wildly over-arming going on. Another is the constant fear that somebody like Obama or Hillary will succeed in disarming us. This is why every time there is a mass murder like Sunday night the purchases go up and the gun stock prices go up, as happened again this week. People are afraid the government, which is the enemy as long as it's run by leftists, will disarm us and leave us unprotected against the huge black crime spree going on.

MarkDuffy is right to bring up the overarming going on: it's a big change and it shows a deeply unhappy and insecure populace. It goes right along with the prepping for catastrophe which is a WHOLE lot more popular than a lot of leftists realize, I suspect. I think this country is way too divided now to hold together.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hutch Starskey said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15 mins later, no reply from Hutch Starskey.
> 
> Probably googling guns and making things up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or probably not online, dope.
Click to expand...


Ok faggot: Name the guns you have right now. Before 9: 28 EST


----------



## Skull Pilot

Circe said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WAS STEPHEN PADDOCK NORMAL? MANY GUN OWNERS KEEP 17 FIREARMS ON AVERAGE*
> 
> Stephen Paddock was, indeed, a gun nut.
> 
> As the owner of 42 firearms, the Las Vegas madman was at the very far fringe of even the fringe of gun ownership in the country.
> 
> Most gun owners possess an average of three firearms, according to a comprehensive national survey co-led by Northeastern University and Harvard and released in September 2016. Meanwhile, 130 million guns—half the country's firearms—are owned by just 3 percent of Americans, or 7.7 million people. These "super-owners" own 17 guns, on average.
> 
> Was Stephen Paddock normal? Many gun owners keep 17 firearms on average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is a good point, and I know that something has changed. When I was a child, a man had one or two guns: a handgun from WWII and maybe a 22 for shooting pests, such as raccoons and possums. Or a shotgun, same. But now men who own guns often do own a whole lot. Why the change? I think it's a safe way of expressing white anger at the black crime and rioting problem, which has been going on for 50 years, after all. And an attempt to defend against those potential crimes and rioting. After all, black commit huge numbers of murders and robberies and prostitution and drug trading ---- but not in white neighborhoods. But what if they could? For example, if we were all disarmed? The crime rate by blacks against whites would soar: we're the ones with the stuff to rob, after all.
> 
> I think that's part of the reason for the wildly over-arming going on. Another is the constant fear that somebody like Obama or Hillary will succeed in disarming us. This is why every time there is a mass murder like Sunday night the purchases go up and the gun stock prices go up, as happened again this week. People are afraid the government, which is the enemy as long as it's run by leftists, will disarm us and leave us unprotected against the huge black crime spree going on.
> 
> MarkDuffy is right to bring up the overarming going on: it's a big change and it shows a deeply unhappy and insecure populace. It goes right along with the prepping for catastrophe which is a WHOLE lot more popular than a lot of leftists realize, I suspect. I think this country is way too divided now to hold together.
Click to expand...


It more likely has something to do with the fact that guns are more affordable you know.

A gun is a tool that's all it is.  Shit I have 3 different circular saws, a couple different chainsaws, countless sockets and ratchets.

Guns are really no different


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> No fully automatic
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size
> No limit but they should be registered.
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> Yes limits
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> No
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better
> If you want...but they should be registered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll put you down as not crazy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> amusing
> 
> Dr Quackenbush diagnoses poster as not crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess what I diagnose you as?
> 
> Hint ~ I'm an evolutionary biologist, so guess which phylum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Douches gigantis?
Click to expand...


Nope, never been a democrat


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is time to discuss reasonable gun control measures...
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of reasonable gun control laws.
> 
> It's about time we started enforcing these laws with an iron fist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's  nothing to enforce on Paddock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> You do realize that only about 1% of all murders occur in mass shootings don't you?
> Enforcing current gun laws will have an effect on the 99% of murders that remain
Click to expand...


Pfft, only 1%. Why bother at all?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is time to discuss reasonable gun control measures...
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of reasonable gun control laws.
> 
> It's about time we started enforcing these laws with an iron fist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's  nothing to enforce on Paddock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> You do realize that only about 1% of all murders occur in mass shootings don't you?
> Enforcing current gun laws will have an effect on the 99% of murders that remain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pfft, only 1%. Why bother at all?
Click to expand...


I just wonder why you don't give a shit about the other 99%


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is time to discuss reasonable gun control measures...
> 
> 
> 
> We already have plenty of reasonable gun control laws.
> 
> It's about time we started enforcing these laws with an iron fist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's  nothing to enforce on Paddock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> You do realize that only about 1% of all murders occur in mass shootings don't you?
> Enforcing current gun laws will have an effect on the 99% of murders that remain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pfft, only 1%. Why bother at all?
Click to expand...


9:29, FAIL.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the one that makes sense. Are you really that incompetent that you can't work around a typo?
> 
> Sure, anything to avoid addressing the point.
> 
> 
> 
> your statement:
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The don't need that capacity for themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is not a 'need', it is a desire.
> 
> Just like people that want a bigger house, a faster car, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they don't NEED a legal way to own it.
> 
> Stop being a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can come up with a list a mile long of things you don't "need" but it's none of my business is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has been said a thousand times. It never ceases to be a dumb argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumber than you telling other people what they need or don't need
Click to expand...

Make a case for it.
There is no need for a bump stock. It's either a dangerous toy or a murder weapon. Either way it doesn't need to exist.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> your statement:
> it is not a 'need', it is a desire.
> 
> Just like people that want a bigger house, a faster car, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't NEED a legal way to own it.
> 
> Stop being a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can come up with a list a mile long of things you don't "need" but it's none of my business is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has been said a thousand times. It never ceases to be a dumb argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumber than you telling other people what they need or don't need
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make a case for it.
> There is no need for a bump stock. It's either a dangerous toy or a murder weapon. Either way it doesn't need to exist.
Click to expand...


I don't have to. Just like you don't have to make a case for cars being able to go 120 MPH.
 It's nothing I have ever used but IDGAF if other people do.
FYI did you know that with a little practice you can bump fire a rifle without that little doodad?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they don't NEED a legal way to own it.
> 
> Stop being a dick.
> 
> 
> 
> i can come up with a list a mile long of things you don't "need" but it's none of my business is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has been said a thousand times. It never ceases to be a dumb argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumber than you telling other people what they need or don't need
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make a case for it.
> There is no need for a bump stock. It's either a dangerous toy or a murder weapon. Either way it doesn't need to exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to. Just like you don't have to make a case for cars being able to go 120 MPH.
> It's nothing I have ever used but IDGAF if other people do.
> FYI did you know that with a little practice you can bump fire a rifle without that little doodad?
Click to expand...


But, but.....cars, trucks, planes!
None of which is a gun.

Stupid argument and apparently the only one you have.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can come up with a list a mile long of things you don't "need" but it's none of my business is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been said a thousand times. It never ceases to be a dumb argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumber than you telling other people what they need or don't need
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make a case for it.
> There is no need for a bump stock. It's either a dangerous toy or a murder weapon. Either way it doesn't need to exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to. Just like you don't have to make a case for cars being able to go 120 MPH.
> It's nothing I have ever used but IDGAF if other people do.
> FYI did you know that with a little practice you can bump fire a rifle without that little doodad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but.....cars, trucks, planes!
> None of which is a gun.
> 
> Stupid argument and apparently the only one you have.
Click to expand...


So what?

They are all merely tools that people use.  
A gun is a tool
A car is a tool
A hammer is a tool
A plane is a tool

Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.


----------



## Pop23

MarkDuffy said:


> You all forget that trump barely crawled over the finish line in 2016. His mouth has made promises his ass cannot fill.
> 
> The American people can put up with embarrassment, but not failure



More hate speech to inflame the weak minded to plot and kill the perceived enemy. 

Shame on you. 

Your speech should be limited. Nobody needs to hear it. Amend the first amendment so this guy is silenced and fewer people will likely die.


----------



## Circe

MarkDuffy said:


> republican solutions today
> 
> Get used to it
> 
> Republican Senator Has Worst Solution Ever to Mass Shootings
> 
> _“But I think people are going to have to take steps in their own lives to take precautions. To protect themselves. And in situations like that, you know, try to stay safe. As somebody said — get small.”_
> 
> *GET SMALL*



I agree: we'll have to "get small" if that means not going to target-rich crowded events. Stay out of large groups: sporting events, churches, malls, crowded restaurants, concerts certainly, crowded tourist zones. Airports. We've already started. It's too bad, but it's the times.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been said a thousand times. It never ceases to be a dumb argument.
> 
> 
> 
> No dumber than you telling other people what they need or don't need
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make a case for it.
> There is no need for a bump stock. It's either a dangerous toy or a murder weapon. Either way it doesn't need to exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to. Just like you don't have to make a case for cars being able to go 120 MPH.
> It's nothing I have ever used but IDGAF if other people do.
> FYI did you know that with a little practice you can bump fire a rifle without that little doodad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but.....cars, trucks, planes!
> None of which is a gun.
> 
> Stupid argument and apparently the only one you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
Click to expand...

so is anthrax.


----------



## Pop23

rightwinger said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dude that did it Is. I and my weapons are not.
> 
> It's your hate filled speech that likely causes so much violence. And with that being the case it's time to change the 1st Amendment so that you don't influence more killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have unlimited access to the weapon of your choice
> Heller explains that
> 
> If a weapon is too powerful ...it can be banned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if your hate speech is too powerful, let's ban it as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try to mow down a crowd with hate speech
Click to expand...


You embolden those that do. It is shameful.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

beagle9 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> the effect of the 'assault weapon ban' was minimal, because 'assault weapons' were rarely used in crimes, even murders.
> 
> 
> 
> You have offered nothing to the discussion, just poking at our posts.
> 
> What is your solution?
> 
> _______________ no limit to fire rate?
> 
> _______________ no limit to arsenal size?
> 
> _______________ no limit to magazine/drum size?
> 
> ______________ yes machine guns should be legal?
> 
> ______________ the more guns the better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding! ding! We have a winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws*
> *“Most people would look at this and assume that people in America would be so shocked by this attack that they would want to take some action,” she said.*
> 
> Theresa May Sums Up A Sobering Reality About U.S. Gun Laws | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, let's be like the UK and disarm everybody, then let Muslims in unrestricted so they can murder us with swords, bombs, and illegal guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is part of the problem...start talking about any sort of restrictions and you guys go on about disarming everyone.  Almost no one wants that just like almost no one wants heavy armaments in civilisn hands.
> 
> Why should machinr guns be legal? They hsve one purpose and one purpose only and that is to kill large numbrts of people very quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rapid fire coming from those windows was horrific
> 
> The amount of bullets he was able to rain down on people has no place in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Who ever sold that evil bastard the conversion kits to make those weapons operate in that manor should be put out of business in this country forever. Anyone making kits to illegally make a weapon fully automatic like that, needs their doors broken down tonight, and everything they own in such a thing as that to be confiscated, and then they should be put out of business forever in this country...  Such equipment should be banned in this country forever. There is NO DAM NEED FOR ANY SUCH MODIFIED WEAPON(S) OF MASS DESTRUCTION AVAILABLE FOR ANYONE TO GET THEIR HANDS ON LIKE THAT. FED-EX, UPS AND OTHERS SHOULD BE NOTIFIED THAT IF THEY SEE ANYTHING COMING FROM COMPANIES THAT WANT TO SELL SUCH A KIT, AND THEN AFTERWARDS THEY WANT TO SHIP SUCH PRODUCTS TO CITIZENS, SHOULD REPORT THEM TO THE FEDS IMMEDIATELY... THESE SHIPPING COMPANIES SHOULD NOT ALLOW THEIR TRUCKS TO ACCEPT SUCH PRODUCTS TO BE SHIPPED OUT EVER. ENOUGH OF THIS HAVING LAWS, BUT THEN WE HAVE ALL THESE CRAZIES GETTING AROUND THE LAWS DUE TO COMPANIES PUTTING THEIR LOVE FOR MONEY OVER THE SAFETY OF THIS NATION AND IT'S PEOPLE. IT DISGUSTED ME THAT THIS CAT HAD A DAM KIT THAT HE PURCHASED IN WHICH ALLOWED HIM TO MODIFY A WEAPON, AND THEN DO THE KIND OF DAMAGE HE DID. NOT AGAINST GUNS, BUT MAKING KITS AVAILABLE TO TURN A WEAPON INTO A WEAPON OF MASS DESTRUCTION ??  HELL NO. The internet companies that sell products that are in the form of kits that can be shipped out to anyone without the proper vetting of these individuals, should be banned or stopped immediately.
Click to expand...


A reasonable response.


----------



## Pop23

rightwinger said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandalay Bay is gonna come outta this stinking worse than ANY republican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you think the Hotel is to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame congress
Click to expand...


Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter. 

Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not need to propel a projectile at a target at 500 rounds per minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not up to you to tell other people what they "need" is it?
> 
> I don't shoot like that because it's an impractical way to shoot a gun if you are concerned at all about accuracy.
> 
> But it doesn't matter if people can because the vast majority of people who own guns and who might use a bump stock will never ever turn their weapons on other people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is
> 
> When I see 500 injured and 59 dead, I have a right to say
> 
> Enough is enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can say whatever you want you just can't force other people to listen or comply.
> 
> The fact is that the vast overwhelming majority of legal gun owners will never turn a weapon on another person and need no advice from the likes of you on the choices they make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people get to decide our gun laws
> 
> If a weapon is found to be a threat to the social order it can be banned
> 
> Slaughtering people with a high rate of fire affects the social order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
Click to expand...


We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle

We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute


----------



## Pop23

The Oklahoma City bomber modified a vehicle to kills many more than the Vegas ass. 

Yet we see no calls to eliminate trucks?

Interesting.


----------



## Pop23

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not up to you to tell other people what they "need" is it?
> 
> I don't shoot like that because it's an impractical way to shoot a gun if you are concerned at all about accuracy.
> 
> But it doesn't matter if people can because the vast majority of people who own guns and who might use a bump stock will never ever turn their weapons on other people
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is
> 
> When I see 500 injured and 59 dead, I have a right to say
> 
> Enough is enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can say whatever you want you just can't force other people to listen or comply.
> 
> The fact is that the vast overwhelming majority of legal gun owners will never turn a weapon on another person and need no advice from the likes of you on the choices they make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people get to decide our gun laws
> 
> If a weapon is found to be a threat to the social order it can be banned
> 
> Slaughtering people with a high rate of fire affects the social order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
Click to expand...


Or a truck that can be modified to blow up hundreds?  

Hypocrites


----------



## rightwinger

Pop23 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandalay Bay is gonna come outta this stinking worse than ANY republican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you think the Hotel is to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
Click to expand...


The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute

Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre

They share the blame


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not up to you to tell other people what they "need" is it?
> 
> I don't shoot like that because it's an impractical way to shoot a gun if you are concerned at all about accuracy.
> 
> But it doesn't matter if people can because the vast majority of people who own guns and who might use a bump stock will never ever turn their weapons on other people
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is
> 
> When I see 500 injured and 59 dead, I have a right to say
> 
> Enough is enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can say whatever you want you just can't force other people to listen or comply.
> 
> The fact is that the vast overwhelming majority of legal gun owners will never turn a weapon on another person and need no advice from the likes of you on the choices they make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people get to decide our gun laws
> 
> If a weapon is found to be a threat to the social order it can be banned
> 
> Slaughtering people with a high rate of fire affects the social order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
Click to expand...


I'd like to see the modified magazine that holds 600 rounds


----------



## Pop23

rightwinger said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandalay Bay is gonna come outta this stinking worse than ANY republican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you think the Hotel is to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
Click to expand...


The OKC bomber was allowed to rent a truck that could be modified to blow up hundreds. 

Hypocrite.


----------



## rightwinger

Pop23 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is
> 
> When I see 500 injured and 59 dead, I have a right to say
> 
> Enough is enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can say whatever you want you just can't force other people to listen or comply.
> 
> The fact is that the vast overwhelming majority of legal gun owners will never turn a weapon on another person and need no advice from the likes of you on the choices they make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people get to decide our gun laws
> 
> If a weapon is found to be a threat to the social order it can be banned
> 
> Slaughtering people with a high rate of fire affects the social order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or a truck that can be modified to blow up hundreds?
> 
> Hypocrites
Click to expand...


Purchasing explosives is tightly controlled
Purchasing an assault rifle and the kit to modify it for high rates of fire is not


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had no place in society. For some reason you seem to want to make excuses for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you forget...
> 
> it's not the shooters fault, it's the guns fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's the shooters fault yes, but our greedy ace business people who want to become the most sleezy human beings alive, and this by selling (for the love of money), our citizens safety out to anyone with a dam dollar in their pocket is the lowest of the low in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of 325 million people, one man does a bad thing and you want to restrict the freedoms of everyone else for his crime? That pig isn't going to fly.
Click to expand...


It's only happened once?

Who knew?


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not up to you to tell other people what they "need" is it?
> 
> I don't shoot like that because it's an impractical way to shoot a gun if you are concerned at all about accuracy.
> 
> But it doesn't matter if people can because the vast majority of people who own guns and who might use a bump stock will never ever turn their weapons on other people
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is
> 
> When I see 500 injured and 59 dead, I have a right to say
> 
> Enough is enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you can say whatever you want you just can't force other people to listen or comply.
> 
> The fact is that the vast overwhelming majority of legal gun owners will never turn a weapon on another person and need no advice from the likes of you on the choices they make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people get to decide our gun laws
> 
> If a weapon is found to be a threat to the social order it can be banned
> 
> Slaughtering people with a high rate of fire affects the social order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
Click to expand...


Which is why there are such rigid restrictions on automatic weapons.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Pop23 said:


> The Oklahoma City bomber modified a vehicle to kills many more than the Vegas ass.
> 
> Yet we see no calls to eliminate trucks?
> 
> Interesting.


wow. deep.


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is
> 
> When I see 500 injured and 59 dead, I have a right to say
> 
> Enough is enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can say whatever you want you just can't force other people to listen or comply.
> 
> The fact is that the vast overwhelming majority of legal gun owners will never turn a weapon on another person and need no advice from the likes of you on the choices they make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people get to decide our gun laws
> 
> If a weapon is found to be a threat to the social order it can be banned
> 
> Slaughtering people with a high rate of fire affects the social order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the modified magazine that holds 600 rounds
Click to expand...


Who claimed there are?
Do you understand what rate of fire means?





How many rounds are in this magazine?
How many six year olds or concert goers can you kill with it?


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can say whatever you want you just can't force other people to listen or comply.
> 
> The fact is that the vast overwhelming majority of legal gun owners will never turn a weapon on another person and need no advice from the likes of you on the choices they make.
> 
> 
> 
> We the people get to decide our gun laws
> 
> If a weapon is found to be a threat to the social order it can be banned
> 
> Slaughtering people with a high rate of fire affects the social order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or a truck that can be modified to blow up hundreds?
> 
> Hypocrites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Purchasing explosives is tightly controlled
> Purchasing an assault rifle and the kit to modify it for high rates of fire is not
Click to expand...


Who needs explosives?  A heavy duty snow plow on a big ass pick up truck is a modification that could easily mow down 100 people in a crowd


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can say whatever you want you just can't force other people to listen or comply.
> 
> The fact is that the vast overwhelming majority of legal gun owners will never turn a weapon on another person and need no advice from the likes of you on the choices they make.
> 
> 
> 
> We the people get to decide our gun laws
> 
> If a weapon is found to be a threat to the social order it can be banned
> 
> Slaughtering people with a high rate of fire affects the social order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or a truck that can be modified to blow up hundreds?
> 
> Hypocrites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Purchasing explosives is tightly controlled
> Purchasing an assault rifle and the kit to modify it for high rates of fire is not
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> Purchasing explosives is tightly controlled


Where did he get the explosives, (dynamite, C4, etc), he used to blow up the building?


----------



## Pop23

L.K.Eder said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oklahoma City bomber modified a vehicle to kills many more than the Vegas ass.
> 
> Yet we see no calls to eliminate trucks?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> wow. deep.
Click to expand...


Wow, idiot.


----------



## Circe

Dale Smith said:


> ..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio.



That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Pop23 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oklahoma City bomber modified a vehicle to kills many more than the Vegas ass.
> 
> Yet we see no calls to eliminate trucks?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> wow. deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, idiot.
Click to expand...

be proud of your deep thought. no one ever has presented your line of "reasoning".


----------



## Pop23

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We the people get to decide our gun laws
> 
> If a weapon is found to be a threat to the social order it can be banned
> 
> Slaughtering people with a high rate of fire affects the social order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or a truck that can be modified to blow up hundreds?
> 
> Hypocrites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Purchasing explosives is tightly controlled
> Purchasing an assault rifle and the kit to modify it for high rates of fire is not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purchasing explosives is tightly controlled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did he get the explosives, (dynamite, C4, etc), he used to blow up the building?
Click to expand...


Funny, ain't it. 

I can buy a pressure cooker at Walmart. 

And congress does nothing!


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can say whatever you want you just can't force other people to listen or comply.
> 
> The fact is that the vast overwhelming majority of legal gun owners will never turn a weapon on another person and need no advice from the likes of you on the choices they make.
> 
> 
> 
> We the people get to decide our gun laws
> 
> If a weapon is found to be a threat to the social order it can be banned
> 
> Slaughtering people with a high rate of fire affects the social order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the modified magazine that holds 600 rounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who claimed there are?
> Do you understand what rate of fire means?
> 
> View attachment 152662
> 
> How many rounds are in this magazine?
> How many six year olds or concert goers can you kill with it?
Click to expand...

You tell me?  You must have counted them right?


----------



## MarkDuffy

Mourning folks!

So we know now that Paddock sent the girlfriend away to the PI so she would not have blood on her hands. She definitely knows stuff.


----------



## Pop23

L.K.Eder said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oklahoma City bomber modified a vehicle to kills many more than the Vegas ass.
> 
> Yet we see no calls to eliminate trucks?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> wow. deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> be proud of your deep thought. no one ever has presented your line of "reasoning".
Click to expand...


No? Really? So shut up and learn.


----------



## Circe

MarkDuffy said:


> Bring back slavery, only rich landowners can vote, women back in the kitchen, barefoot and pregnant



I like the second item ---- democracy for a long time was founded on stakeholders (makers not takers) being the only ones with the vote. I think there should be a property or at least income requirement to vote; even the French Revolution had that. The current fad for letting more and more takers -- illegals, felons, welfare dependents, retarded, etc. vote for Dems has become a big problem. If people don't contribute positively to society they should not have the vote, IMO.


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can say whatever you want you just can't force other people to listen or comply.
> 
> The fact is that the vast overwhelming majority of legal gun owners will never turn a weapon on another person and need no advice from the likes of you on the choices they make.
> 
> 
> 
> We the people get to decide our gun laws
> 
> If a weapon is found to be a threat to the social order it can be banned
> 
> Slaughtering people with a high rate of fire affects the social order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the modified magazine that holds 600 rounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who claimed there are?
> Do you understand what rate of fire means?
Click to expand...



probably better than you.

My Glock holds 15 rounds.

If I pull the trigger fast enough, the rate can be 600 rounds per minute.

But they don't make a magazine large enough to hold 600 rounds, so your 'rate of fire' claim is ridiculous.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Vastator said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! So it's the capitalist oppressors' fault!
> 
> 
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Under the militia correct ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Research militia in the context of the day... hint it meant each man had his own gear, and was proficient in the use of his weapon; such that he could be called up at a moments notice. It’s not the “structured”, “overseen” entity you wish it were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the title if not a structured entity that would be the very one to call up at a moment's notice the men who undoubtedly are on a list no ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the founders were against a standing army. So the militias were locals who were mustered up as needed. Whether by the town crier, a news paper add or church bells. Each time the militia formed it might be composed of differing individuals depending on how quickly they were “drummed” up. Oh yeah I forgot to mention that they would parade through towns, with drummers, picking up willing free men as they went along. That’s where we get the phrase “drummed up”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . This is being applied to today's environment, standards and issues ??? Had to chuckle a little bit... Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... as a nation we’ve strayed far from the path of the founders original intent...
Click to expand...


You're right. I'm sure the founders never intended for the 2nd amd. to be co-opted by such lunatics and profiteers.

You people have turned it into a cult. It's  a religion for you.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Circe said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
Click to expand...

Two windows facing different directions and the taxi driver was right underneath, so one was closer facing taxi and the other window was not.  Also weapon changes at the different windows. 

I watched the taxi video also. It was interesting, but...


----------



## Circe

waltky said:


> The reason of why came to me while listening to tonight's episode of Charlie Rose.
> 
> He was a frustrated advocate of gun control...
> 
> ... and what better way to prove his point...
> 
> ... than to do what he did?



It's barely possible. I don't think people are usually that complicated, or events. I'd like to see that ruled out, however.


----------



## Circe

MarkDuffy said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
> 
> 
> 
> Two windows facing different directions and the taxi driver was right underneath, so one was closer facing taxi and the other window was not.  Also weapon changes at the different windows.
> 
> I watched the taxi video also. It was interesting, but...
Click to expand...


Yeah, good point. The further/closer thing could be that. Still leaves the mystery of the 10th or 11th floor thing up in the air.


----------



## Lewdog

Apparently Paddock's girlfriend has arrived in LA.

Marilou Danley: Stephen Paddock's girlfriend pictured arriving at LA airport in wheelchair


----------



## Circe

Dale Smith said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all forget that trump barely crawled over the finish line in 2016. His mouth has made promises his ass cannot fill.
> 
> Trump won overwhelmingly and when you take away the votes of illegals [cut]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove millions of illegals voted, delusional dale....
Click to expand...



California went 4 1/2 million votes for Hillary over Trump. Therefore California was wholly responsible for the popular vote plurality of 3 million. And it's obvious gazumpteen illegals (California is majority Hispanics, most illegals now) voted: I'd sure like to see illegal voting cleaned up. Or California secede off and go back to Mexico, as the people seem to want.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Old Yeller said:


> OK I have to ask.  Did this guy leave a note?  (assume it authentic for now).
> 
> The Country is tearing apart over this.  Why won't they tell us What is in the Note? Does it always have to take months and years?  Other events are laid out day 1 in the media.



Tearing apart?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been said a thousand times. It never ceases to be a dumb argument.
> 
> 
> 
> No dumber than you telling other people what they need or don't need
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make a case for it.
> There is no need for a bump stock. It's either a dangerous toy or a murder weapon. Either way it doesn't need to exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to. Just like you don't have to make a case for cars being able to go 120 MPH.
> It's nothing I have ever used but IDGAF if other people do.
> FYI did you know that with a little practice you can bump fire a rifle without that little doodad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but.....cars, trucks, planes!
> None of which is a gun.
> 
> Stupid argument and apparently the only one you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
Click to expand...

Again? Really?
None of those tools were used by Paddock.


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We the people get to decide our gun laws
> 
> If a weapon is found to be a threat to the social order it can be banned
> 
> Slaughtering people with a high rate of fire affects the social order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the modified magazine that holds 600 rounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who claimed there are?
> Do you understand what rate of fire means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> probably better than you.
> 
> My Glock holds 15 rounds.
> 
> If I pull the trigger fast enough, the rate can be 600 rounds per minute.
> 
> But they don't make a magazine large enough to hold 600 rounds, so your 'rate of fire' claim is ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?

Rate of fire reflects how quickly rounds can leave a barrel
You can drive 60 mph without actually driving 60 miles


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is
> 
> When I see 500 injured and 59 dead, I have a right to say
> 
> Enough is enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can say whatever you want you just can't force other people to listen or comply.
> 
> The fact is that the vast overwhelming majority of legal gun owners will never turn a weapon on another person and need no advice from the likes of you on the choices they make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the people get to decide our gun laws
> 
> If a weapon is found to be a threat to the social order it can be banned
> 
> Slaughtering people with a high rate of fire affects the social order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why there are such rigid restrictions on automatic weapons.
Click to expand...


There are none for cheap mods that emulate the illegal weapon.


----------



## Lewdog

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the modified magazine that holds 600 rounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who claimed there are?
> Do you understand what rate of fire means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> probably better than you.
> 
> My Glock holds 15 rounds.
> 
> If I pull the trigger fast enough, the rate can be 600 rounds per minute.
> 
> But they don't make a magazine large enough to hold 600 rounds, so your 'rate of fire' claim is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Rate of fire reflects how quickly rounds can leave a barrel
> You can drive 60 mph without actually driving 60 miles
Click to expand...



Shit I've been doing it wrong all these years.  I determine how fast I drive by how far I have to go.  2 miles to the store?  I drive 2 miles an hour.  Man do other drivers get pissed!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Circe said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
Click to expand...


They're called echos.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Hutch Starskey said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Why don't you address the points made ??  You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected, and then have the kits shipped to them undetected in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600 ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Research militia in the context of the day... hint it meant each man had his own gear, and was proficient in the use of his weapon; such that he could be called up at a moments notice. It’s not the “structured”, “overseen” entity you wish it were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the title if not a structured entity that would be the very one to call up at a moment's notice the men who undoubtedly are on a list no ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the founders were against a standing army. So the militias were locals who were mustered up as needed. Whether by the town crier, a news paper add or church bells. Each time the militia formed it might be composed of differing individuals depending on how quickly they were “drummed” up. Oh yeah I forgot to mention that they would parade through towns, with drummers, picking up willing free men as they went along. That’s where we get the phrase “drummed up”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . This is being applied to today's environment, standards and issues ??? Had to chuckle a little bit... Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... as a nation we’ve strayed far from the path of the founders original intent...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. I'm sure the founders never intended for the 2nd amd. to be co-opted by such lunatics and profiteers.
> 
> You people have turned it into a cult. It's  a religion for you.
Click to expand...

Indeed. The gunnuts have turned the word militia into a single-man army arsenal. Our FFers could never imagine what today's technology would be like.


----------



## Pop23

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No dumber than you telling other people what they need or don't need
> 
> 
> 
> Make a case for it.
> There is no need for a bump stock. It's either a dangerous toy or a murder weapon. Either way it doesn't need to exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to. Just like you don't have to make a case for cars being able to go 120 MPH.
> It's nothing I have ever used but IDGAF if other people do.
> FYI did you know that with a little practice you can bump fire a rifle without that little doodad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but.....cars, trucks, planes!
> None of which is a gun.
> 
> Stupid argument and apparently the only one you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? Really?
> None of those tools were used by Paddock.
Click to expand...


But all have been used to kill multiple innocents. Yet all are legal. 

We need congress to ban them as all can be modified.


----------



## bodecea

MarkDuffy said:


> Mourning folks!
> 
> So we know now that Paddock sent the girlfriend away to the PI so she would not have blood on her hands. She definitely knows stuff.


Tokyo is in the PI?   And she's back today....big police presence at LAX when she came in.


----------



## Pop23

MarkDuffy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> " You think anyone should be able to amass that kind of fire power undetected,"
> 
> Is it your business?
> 
> "then have the kits shipped to them undetected"
> 
> undetected?
> 
> again, is it your business?
> 
> "in order to kill almost 60 Americans, and wound almost 600"
> 
> I've ordered quite a bit from Cabelas, and other companies.
> 
> Don't remember anywhere on the order form what my intentions were in the use of the product.
> 
> 
> hmm, if such a question were on the form, I wonder how many would state, "I want this product, so I can kill people in cold blood"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> It is our business
> 
> When 30,000 lose their lives because of firearms....it is our business
> When some monster has free access to a weapon that fires 500 rounds a minute and uses it to kill 59 and injure 500....it is our business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the title if not a structured entity that would be the very one to call up at a moment's notice the men who undoubtedly are on a list no ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the founders were against a standing army. So the militias were locals who were mustered up as needed. Whether by the town crier, a news paper add or church bells. Each time the militia formed it might be composed of differing individuals depending on how quickly they were “drummed” up. Oh yeah I forgot to mention that they would parade through towns, with drummers, picking up willing free men as they went along. That’s where we get the phrase “drummed up”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . This is being applied to today's environment, standards and issues ??? Had to chuckle a little bit... Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... as a nation we’ve strayed far from the path of the founders original intent...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. I'm sure the founders never intended for the 2nd amd. to be co-opted by such lunatics and profiteers.
> 
> You people have turned it into a cult. It's  a religion for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. The gunnuts have turned the word militia into a single-man army arsenal. Our FFers could never imagine what today's technology would be like.
Click to expand...


Indeed. If the citizens needed to rise up against an unjust government. The citizens would simply ask that government for weapons. Right?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Circe said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
> 
> 
> 
> Two windows facing different directions and the taxi driver was right underneath, so one was closer facing taxi and the other window was not.  Also weapon changes at the different windows.
> 
> I watched the taxi video also. It was interesting, but...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, good point. The further/closer thing could be that. Still leaves the mystery of the 10th or 11th floor thing up in the air.
Click to expand...


Not really. Are there broken windows on those floors?


----------



## Likkmee

I have proof it was the Jooz !Q Look at the reciept ! 
Receipt Shows Paddock Had Another Guest in His Room Before Shooting


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the modified magazine that holds 600 rounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who claimed there are?
> Do you understand what rate of fire means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> probably better than you.
> 
> My Glock holds 15 rounds.
> 
> If I pull the trigger fast enough, the rate can be 600 rounds per minute.
> 
> But they don't make a magazine large enough to hold 600 rounds, so your 'rate of fire' claim is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Rate of fire reflects how quickly rounds can leave a barrel
> You can drive 60 mph without actually driving 60 miles
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?


why do  you have so many problems with reality.

in order to have a 600 round of fire rate, you have to be able to put 600 rounds thru the gun.

If you had one of these...







it would be possible.

but they don't make magazines that hold 600 rounds, to my knowledge


----------



## MarkDuffy

bodecea said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mourning folks!
> 
> So we know now that Paddock sent the girlfriend away to the PI so she would not have blood on her hands. She definitely knows stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Tokyo is in the PI?   And she's back today....big police presence at LAX when she came in.
Click to expand...


Supposidly, she went to the PI, then Tokyo, then back to PI and now back to the US


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Pop23 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make a case for it.
> There is no need for a bump stock. It's either a dangerous toy or a murder weapon. Either way it doesn't need to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to. Just like you don't have to make a case for cars being able to go 120 MPH.
> It's nothing I have ever used but IDGAF if other people do.
> FYI did you know that with a little practice you can bump fire a rifle without that little doodad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but.....cars, trucks, planes!
> None of which is a gun.
> 
> Stupid argument and apparently the only one you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? Really?
> None of those tools were used by Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But all have been used to kill multiple innocents. Yet all are legal.
> 
> We need congress to ban them as all can be modified.
Click to expand...


There is no equivalent. All of those tools are made for other purposes. The kind of weaponry Paddock used is designed for one purpose. To kill. He did that and did it very effectively and efficiently.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the modified magazine that holds 600 rounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who claimed there are?
> Do you understand what rate of fire means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> probably better than you.
> 
> My Glock holds 15 rounds.
> 
> If I pull the trigger fast enough, the rate can be 600 rounds per minute.
> 
> But they don't make a magazine large enough to hold 600 rounds, so your 'rate of fire' claim is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Rate of fire reflects how quickly rounds can leave a barrel
> You can drive 60 mph without actually driving 60 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do  you have so many problems with reality.
> 
> in order to have a 600 round of fire rate, you have to be able to put 600 rounds thru the gun.
> 
> If you had one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be possible.
> 
> but they don't make magazines that hold 600 rounds, to my knowledge
Click to expand...


That's just dumb, dude.


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the modified magazine that holds 600 rounds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who claimed there are?
> Do you understand what rate of fire means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> probably better than you.
> 
> My Glock holds 15 rounds.
> 
> If I pull the trigger fast enough, the rate can be 600 rounds per minute.
> 
> But they don't make a magazine large enough to hold 600 rounds, so your 'rate of fire' claim is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Rate of fire reflects how quickly rounds can leave a barrel
> You can drive 60 mph without actually driving 60 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do  you have so many problems with reality.
> 
> in order to have a 600 round of fire rate, you have to be able to put 600 rounds thru the gun.
> 
> If you had one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be possible.
> 
> but they don't make magazines that hold 600 rounds, to my knowledge
Click to expand...


_in order to have a 600 round of fire rate, you have to be able to put 600 rounds thru the gun.
_
Another conservative demonstrating he is clueless when it comes to math
If I drive at 60 mph do I have to travel 60 miles ?

Officer...I was not driving at 100 mph because I haven't driven 100 miles yet. You have to wait until I cover 100 miles before you arrest me


----------



## Circe

Likkmee said:


> Receipt Shows Paddock Had Another Guest in His Room Before Shooting




I like the suggestion on this link that the guest could have been "the psychic," the woman who went around the concert saying everyone was going to die just before the shooting started.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Circe said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Receipt Shows Paddock Had Another Guest in His Room Before Shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the suggestion on this link that the guest could have been "the psychic," the woman who went around the concert saying everyone was going to die just before the shooting started.
Click to expand...

Infowars link?

LOL


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the modified magazine that holds 600 rounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who claimed there are?
> Do you understand what rate of fire means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> probably better than you.
> 
> My Glock holds 15 rounds.
> 
> If I pull the trigger fast enough, the rate can be 600 rounds per minute.
> 
> But they don't make a magazine large enough to hold 600 rounds, so your 'rate of fire' claim is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Rate of fire reflects how quickly rounds can leave a barrel
> You can drive 60 mph without actually driving 60 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do  you have so many problems with reality.
> 
> in order to have a 600 round of fire rate, you have to be able to put 600 rounds thru the gun.
> 
> If you had one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be possible.
> 
> but they don't make magazines that hold 600 rounds, to my knowledge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just dumb, dude.
Click to expand...


How so?

as I pointed out earlier, if I put my 15 rd magazine, and continuously pull the trigger as fast as possible, what is my rate of fire?

y'all are claiming a 600 rd rate of fire.

what are you using to supply those 600 rds?

Magazine?

100 rd magazine would have to be changed 6 times to be able to achieve that rate.


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the modified magazine that holds 600 rounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who claimed there are?
> Do you understand what rate of fire means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> probably better than you.
> 
> My Glock holds 15 rounds.
> 
> If I pull the trigger fast enough, the rate can be 600 rounds per minute.
> 
> But they don't make a magazine large enough to hold 600 rounds, so your 'rate of fire' claim is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Rate of fire reflects how quickly rounds can leave a barrel
> You can drive 60 mph without actually driving 60 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do  you have so many problems with reality.
> 
> in order to have a 600 round of fire rate, you have to be able to put 600 rounds thru the gun.
> 
> If you had one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be possible.
> 
> but they don't make magazines that hold 600 rounds, to my knowledge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _in order to have a 600 round of fire rate, you have to be able to put 600 rounds thru the gun.
> _
> Another conservative demonstrating he is clueless when it comes to math
> If I drive at 60 mph do I have to travel 60 miles ?
> 
> Officer...I was not driving at 100 mph because I haven't driven 100 miles yet. You have to wait until I cover 100 miles before you arrest me
Click to expand...


Good moron...

that's what I've been saying.

Now, show me the 600 rd magazine


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another hoax, eh, delusional dale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a hoax, fawn..........I simply doubt the official narrative including the story that the alleged shooter had Antifa literature in his hotel room. People did die and from what I have ascertained? They were left like sitting ducks when the lights were turned on. Do YOU buy the official story "lock, stock and barrel" with the attitude of "Move along folks...nothing to see here"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no official story yet, dumbfuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are saying it was a lone gunman and we know that is the bullshit. Police scanner chatter and eye-witnesses say so, "dumbfuck".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor dumbfucking conspiracy nut.
> 
> They’re still working on figuring what happened. Whatever they say now might be accurate or might drastically change, depending upon the evidence they discover.
> 
> Again, putz.... there is no official story yet.
> 
> Dayam, you’re fucking crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, punkinpuss, the narrative has been settled upon..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio. Don't get pissed at me because you buy the bullshit and scarf it down like a starving dog.
Click to expand...

Lemme guess, delusional dale ... these other shooters used magic bullets that don't break glass, amirite?

How Stephen Paddock Broke His Mandalay Bay Hotel Room Windows


----------



## Faun

Circe said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all forget that trump barely crawled over the finish line in 2016. His mouth has made promises his ass cannot fill.
> 
> Trump won overwhelmingly and when you take away the votes of illegals [cut]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove millions of illegals voted, delusional dale....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> California went 4 1/2 million votes for Hillary over Trump. Therefore California was wholly responsible for the popular vote plurality of 3 million. And it's obvious gazumpteen illegals (California is majority Hispanics, most illegals now) voted: I'd sure like to see illegal voting cleaned up. Or California secede off and go back to Mexico, as the people seem to want.
Click to expand...

So what if California went heavily for Hillary?


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who claimed there are?
> Do you understand what rate of fire means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably better than you.
> 
> My Glock holds 15 rounds.
> 
> If I pull the trigger fast enough, the rate can be 600 rounds per minute.
> 
> But they don't make a magazine large enough to hold 600 rounds, so your 'rate of fire' claim is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Rate of fire reflects how quickly rounds can leave a barrel
> You can drive 60 mph without actually driving 60 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do  you have so many problems with reality.
> 
> in order to have a 600 round of fire rate, you have to be able to put 600 rounds thru the gun.
> 
> If you had one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be possible.
> 
> but they don't make magazines that hold 600 rounds, to my knowledge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just dumb, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> as I pointed out earlier, if I put my 15 rd magazine, and continuously pull the trigger as fast as possible, what is my rate of fire?
> 
> y'all are claiming a 600 rd rate of fire.
> 
> what are you using to supply those 600 rds?
> 
> Magazine?
> 
> 100 rd magazine would have to be changed 6 times to be able to achieve that rate.
Click to expand...


Now you are getting the point...
We need to ban BOTH high capacity magazines and kits that modify assault rifles for high rates of fire

If I have a bump stock firing at 600 rpm and I have a 10 round magazine....I fire a one second burst
If I have a 100 round magazine.....I fire a ten second burst

Much more lethality in that ten second burst


----------



## MarkDuffy

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the modified magazine that holds 600 rounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who claimed there are?
> Do you understand what rate of fire means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> probably better than you.
> 
> My Glock holds 15 rounds.
> 
> If I pull the trigger fast enough, the rate can be 600 rounds per minute.
> 
> But they don't make a magazine large enough to hold 600 rounds, so your 'rate of fire' claim is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Rate of fire reflects how quickly rounds can leave a barrel
> You can drive 60 mph without actually driving 60 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do  you have so many problems with reality.
> 
> in order to have a 600 round of fire rate, you have to be able to put 600 rounds thru the gun.
> 
> If you had one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be possible.
> 
> but they don't make magazines that hold 600 rounds, to my knowledge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _in order to have a 600 round of fire rate, you have to be able to put 600 rounds thru the gun.
> _
> Another conservative demonstrating he is clueless when it comes to math
> If I drive at 60 mph do I have to travel 60 miles ?
> 
> Officer...I was not driving at 100 mph because I haven't driven 100 miles yet. You have to wait until I cover 100 miles before you arrest me
Click to expand...

He lost that argument like five posts ago

Still laughing


----------



## Circe

Faun said:


> So what if California went heavily for Hillary?



So all the carrying-on about Trump losing the popular vote is bogus: it's just a huge California plurality for Hillary racked up by millions of illegal voters. I want them all deported and the illegal voting cleaned up. This country is being taken over by an invasion of foreigners, like Europe.


----------



## Faun

Circe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what if California went heavily for Hillary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all the carrying-on about Trump losing the popular vote is bogus: it's just a huge California plurality for Hillary racked up by millions of illegal voters. I want them all deported and the illegal voting cleaned up. This country is being taken over by an invasion of foreigners, like Europe.
Click to expand...

It’s not bogus, you moron. She won by 3 million votes. Doesn’t matter where the people live, it’s the number of votes she got.


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably better than you.
> 
> My Glock holds 15 rounds.
> 
> If I pull the trigger fast enough, the rate can be 600 rounds per minute.
> 
> But they don't make a magazine large enough to hold 600 rounds, so your 'rate of fire' claim is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Rate of fire reflects how quickly rounds can leave a barrel
> You can drive 60 mph without actually driving 60 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do  you have so many problems with reality.
> 
> in order to have a 600 round of fire rate, you have to be able to put 600 rounds thru the gun.
> 
> If you had one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be possible.
> 
> but they don't make magazines that hold 600 rounds, to my knowledge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just dumb, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> as I pointed out earlier, if I put my 15 rd magazine, and continuously pull the trigger as fast as possible, what is my rate of fire?
> 
> y'all are claiming a 600 rd rate of fire.
> 
> what are you using to supply those 600 rds?
> 
> Magazine?
> 
> 100 rd magazine would have to be changed 6 times to be able to achieve that rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are getting the point...
> We need to ban BOTH high capacity magazines and kits that modify assault rifles for high rates of fire
> 
> If I have a bump stock firing at 600 rpm and I have a 10 round magazine....I fire a one second burst
> If I have a 100 round magazine.....I fire a ten second burst
> 
> Much more lethality in that ten second burst
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> If I have a 100 round magazine.....I fire a ten second burst



 if you fire a firearm, unless modified to be air or water cooled, that fast, you wont' be able to hold onto it due to the heat of the barrel.


----------



## Pop23

Hutch Starskey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to. Just like you don't have to make a case for cars being able to go 120 MPH.
> It's nothing I have ever used but IDGAF if other people do.
> FYI did you know that with a little practice you can bump fire a rifle without that little doodad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, but.....cars, trucks, planes!
> None of which is a gun.
> 
> Stupid argument and apparently the only one you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? Really?
> None of those tools were used by Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But all have been used to kill multiple innocents. Yet all are legal.
> 
> We need congress to ban them as all can be modified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no equivalent. All of those tools are made for other purposes. The kind of weaponry Paddock used is designed for one purpose. To kill. He did that and did it very effectively and efficiently.
Click to expand...


They are tools no less their purpose can be for sporting or self preservation. They are regulated to a far greater extent than the other tools and the other tools are easy to modify to inflict mass casualties. 

Your argument? They aren't guns?

You realize that shooting events are part of the Olympic Games? Right? Are the medal winners shooting for the purpose of inflicting death?


----------



## Pop23

Faun said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what if California went heavily for Hillary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all the carrying-on about Trump losing the popular vote is bogus: it's just a huge California plurality for Hillary racked up by millions of illegal voters. I want them all deported and the illegal voting cleaned up. This country is being taken over by an invasion of foreigners, like Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not bogus, you’re moron. She won by 3 million votes. Doesn’t matter where the people live, it’s the number of votes she got.
Click to expand...


My favorite was dipshit Pelosi being shouted down by hispanics when explaining her stand on DACA. The crowd started chanting "this is what Democracy looks like"

There is no better example of why we don't have a democracy. Mob rule is a very ugly thing.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who claimed there are?
> Do you understand what rate of fire means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably better than you.
> 
> My Glock holds 15 rounds.
> 
> If I pull the trigger fast enough, the rate can be 600 rounds per minute.
> 
> But they don't make a magazine large enough to hold 600 rounds, so your 'rate of fire' claim is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Rate of fire reflects how quickly rounds can leave a barrel
> You can drive 60 mph without actually driving 60 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do  you have so many problems with reality.
> 
> in order to have a 600 round of fire rate, you have to be able to put 600 rounds thru the gun.
> 
> If you had one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be possible.
> 
> but they don't make magazines that hold 600 rounds, to my knowledge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just dumb, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> as I pointed out earlier, if I put my 15 rd magazine, and continuously pull the trigger as fast as possible, what is my rate of fire?
> 
> y'all are claiming a 600 rd rate of fire.
> 
> what are you using to supply those 600 rds?
> 
> Magazine?
> 
> 100 rd magazine would have to be changed 6 times to be able to achieve that rate.
Click to expand...

Dang, dude. 
No. The amount of rounds fired is irrelevant. It's the rate that they are fired. 

Let's say I install a bump stock and want to measure the new rate of fire. I load a thirty round magazine and it takes four seconds to empty it. 

4×15=60 that is the time.
30×15=450 that is the rate per minute from only thirty rounds.


----------



## Dalia

LAS VEGAS SHOOTING: TIMELINE
* 72 minutes from 'shots fired' to 'suspect down' *


22:08

Police on the ground report 'shots fired'


22:14 Officer on 31st floor says shots coming from 'one floor above'


22:20 'It's been a while since we heard any shots,' one officer says


22:27 *Officer reports that a hotel security guard has been 'shot on 32nd floor'*


23:20 Swat teams enter gunman's room. They find 'one suspect down'

Las Vegas Metropolitan Police recordings / broadcastify.com.

*Stephen Paddock*

From 1976 to 1985 worked as a postman, an Internal Revenue Service agent and an auditor for the Defense Contract Audit Agency
Worked for the predecessor company of Lockheed Martin in the 80s
Maintained relations with his younger brother Eric but estranged from older brothers Bruce and Patrick
Grew up in Sun Valley, California, and attended California State University in Northridge
He was married twice and had no children
*Sources: US media reports*.

Gunman a high-roller and 'psychopath'


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Pop23 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, but.....cars, trucks, planes!
> None of which is a gun.
> 
> Stupid argument and apparently the only one you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? Really?
> None of those tools were used by Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But all have been used to kill multiple innocents. Yet all are legal.
> 
> We need congress to ban them as all can be modified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no equivalent. All of those tools are made for other purposes. The kind of weaponry Paddock used is designed for one purpose. To kill. He did that and did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are tools no less their purpose can be for sporting or self preservation. They are regulated to a far greater extent than the other tools and the other tools are easy to modify to inflict mass casualties.
> 
> Your argument? They aren't guns?
> 
> You realize that shooting events are part of the Olympic Games? Right? Are the medal winners shooting for the purpose of inflicting death?
Click to expand...


None of that rambling has a damn thing to do with this case.


----------



## Pop23

Hutch Starskey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
> 
> 
> 
> Again? Really?
> None of those tools were used by Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But all have been used to kill multiple innocents. Yet all are legal.
> 
> We need congress to ban them as all can be modified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no equivalent. All of those tools are made for other purposes. The kind of weaponry Paddock used is designed for one purpose. To kill. He did that and did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are tools no less their purpose can be for sporting or self preservation. They are regulated to a far greater extent than the other tools and the other tools are easy to modify to inflict mass casualties.
> 
> Your argument? They aren't guns?
> 
> You realize that shooting events are part of the Olympic Games? Right? Are the medal winners shooting for the purpose of inflicting death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that rambling has a damn thing to do with this case.
Click to expand...


Really? And neither is any discussion on controlling the amount or type of weaponry law abiding citizens may own. 

But you forgot that right? When your argument fails, point elsewhere!


SQUIRREL!


----------



## Pop23

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably better than you.
> 
> My Glock holds 15 rounds.
> 
> If I pull the trigger fast enough, the rate can be 600 rounds per minute.
> 
> But they don't make a magazine large enough to hold 600 rounds, so your 'rate of fire' claim is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Rate of fire reflects how quickly rounds can leave a barrel
> You can drive 60 mph without actually driving 60 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do  you have so many problems with reality.
> 
> in order to have a 600 round of fire rate, you have to be able to put 600 rounds thru the gun.
> 
> If you had one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be possible.
> 
> but they don't make magazines that hold 600 rounds, to my knowledge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just dumb, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> as I pointed out earlier, if I put my 15 rd magazine, and continuously pull the trigger as fast as possible, what is my rate of fire?
> 
> y'all are claiming a 600 rd rate of fire.
> 
> what are you using to supply those 600 rds?
> 
> Magazine?
> 
> 100 rd magazine would have to be changed 6 times to be able to achieve that rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dang, dude.
> No. The amount of rounds fired is irrelevant. It's the rate that they are fired.
> 
> Let's say I install a bump stock and want to measure the new rate of fire. I load a thirty round magazine and it takes four seconds to empty it.
> 
> 4×15=60 that is the time.
> 30×15=450 that is the rate per minute from only thirty rounds.
Click to expand...


The heat of the barrel has a bit to do with it though.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Pop23 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again? Really?
> None of those tools were used by Paddock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But all have been used to kill multiple innocents. Yet all are legal.
> 
> We need congress to ban them as all can be modified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no equivalent. All of those tools are made for other purposes. The kind of weaponry Paddock used is designed for one purpose. To kill. He did that and did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are tools no less their purpose can be for sporting or self preservation. They are regulated to a far greater extent than the other tools and the other tools are easy to modify to inflict mass casualties.
> 
> Your argument? They aren't guns?
> 
> You realize that shooting events are part of the Olympic Games? Right? Are the medal winners shooting for the purpose of inflicting death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that rambling has a damn thing to do with this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And neither is any discussion on controlling the amount or type of weaponry law abiding citizens may own.
> 
> But you forgot that right? When your argument fails, point elsewhere!
> 
> 
> SQUIRREL!
Click to expand...


Paddock was a law abiding citizen as well.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Pop23 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Rate of fire reflects how quickly rounds can leave a barrel
> You can drive 60 mph without actually driving 60 miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do  you have so many problems with reality.
> 
> in order to have a 600 round of fire rate, you have to be able to put 600 rounds thru the gun.
> 
> If you had one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be possible.
> 
> but they don't make magazines that hold 600 rounds, to my knowledge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just dumb, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> as I pointed out earlier, if I put my 15 rd magazine, and continuously pull the trigger as fast as possible, what is my rate of fire?
> 
> y'all are claiming a 600 rd rate of fire.
> 
> what are you using to supply those 600 rds?
> 
> Magazine?
> 
> 100 rd magazine would have to be changed 6 times to be able to achieve that rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dang, dude.
> No. The amount of rounds fired is irrelevant. It's the rate that they are fired.
> 
> Let's say I install a bump stock and want to measure the new rate of fire. I load a thirty round magazine and it takes four seconds to empty it.
> 
> 4×15=60 that is the time.
> 30×15=450 that is the rate per minute from only thirty rounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The heat of the barrel has a bit to do with it though.
Click to expand...


That's no doubt why Paddock had several lined up and ready to go so they wouldn't  overheat.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We the people get to decide our gun laws
> 
> If a weapon is found to be a threat to the social order it can be banned
> 
> Slaughtering people with a high rate of fire affects the social order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or a truck that can be modified to blow up hundreds?
> 
> Hypocrites
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Purchasing explosives is tightly controlled
> Purchasing an assault rifle and the kit to modify it for high rates of fire is not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who needs explosives?  A heavy duty snow plow on a big ass pick up truck is a modification that could easily mow down 100 people in a crowd
Click to expand...


A-sshhhh. Don't give the idiots any ideas.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No dumber than you telling other people what they need or don't need
> 
> 
> 
> Make a case for it.
> There is no need for a bump stock. It's either a dangerous toy or a murder weapon. Either way it doesn't need to exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to. Just like you don't have to make a case for cars being able to go 120 MPH.
> It's nothing I have ever used but IDGAF if other people do.
> FYI did you know that with a little practice you can bump fire a rifle without that little doodad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but.....cars, trucks, planes!
> None of which is a gun.
> 
> Stupid argument and apparently the only one you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? Really?
> None of those tools were used by Paddock.
Click to expand...


So what?

If you can't understand the meaning of a post just say so


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can say whatever you want you just can't force other people to listen or comply.
> 
> The fact is that the vast overwhelming majority of legal gun owners will never turn a weapon on another person and need no advice from the likes of you on the choices they make.
> 
> 
> 
> We the people get to decide our gun laws
> 
> If a weapon is found to be a threat to the social order it can be banned
> 
> Slaughtering people with a high rate of fire affects the social order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why there are such rigid restrictions on automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are none for cheap mods that emulate the illegal weapon.
Click to expand...


SO?  

You do know that with a little practice you can learn to bump fire a rifle and not have to use one of those doodads don't you?


----------



## Marion Morrison

L.K.Eder said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oklahoma City bomber modified a vehicle to kills many more than the Vegas ass.
> 
> Yet we see no calls to eliminate trucks?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> wow. deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> be proud of your deep thought. no one ever has presented your line of "reasoning".
Click to expand...




Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No dumber than you telling other people what they need or don't need
> 
> 
> 
> Make a case for it.
> There is no need for a bump stock. It's either a dangerous toy or a murder weapon. Either way it doesn't need to exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to. Just like you don't have to make a case for cars being able to go 120 MPH.
> It's nothing I have ever used but IDGAF if other people do.
> FYI did you know that with a little practice you can bump fire a rifle without that little doodad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but.....cars, trucks, planes!
> None of which is a gun.
> 
> Stupid argument and apparently the only one you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? Really?
> None of those tools were used by Paddock.
Click to expand...




Hutch Starskey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But all have been used to kill multiple innocents. Yet all are legal.
> 
> We need congress to ban them as all can be modified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no equivalent. All of those tools are made for other purposes. The kind of weaponry Paddock used is designed for one purpose. To kill. He did that and did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are tools no less their purpose can be for sporting or self preservation. They are regulated to a far greater extent than the other tools and the other tools are easy to modify to inflict mass casualties.
> 
> Your argument? They aren't guns?
> 
> You realize that shooting events are part of the Olympic Games? Right? Are the medal winners shooting for the purpose of inflicting death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that rambling has a damn thing to do with this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And neither is any discussion on controlling the amount or type of weaponry law abiding citizens may own.
> 
> But you forgot that right? When your argument fails, point elsewhere!
> 
> 
> SQUIRREL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paddock was a law abiding citizen as well.
Click to expand...




Hutch Starskey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do  you have so many problems with reality.
> 
> in order to have a 600 round of fire rate, you have to be able to put 600 rounds thru the gun.
> 
> If you had one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be possible.
> 
> but they don't make magazines that hold 600 rounds, to my knowledge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just dumb, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> as I pointed out earlier, if I put my 15 rd magazine, and continuously pull the trigger as fast as possible, what is my rate of fire?
> 
> y'all are claiming a 600 rd rate of fire.
> 
> what are you using to supply those 600 rds?
> 
> Magazine?
> 
> 100 rd magazine would have to be changed 6 times to be able to achieve that rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dang, dude.
> No. The amount of rounds fired is irrelevant. It's the rate that they are fired.
> 
> Let's say I install a bump stock and want to measure the new rate of fire. I load a thirty round magazine and it takes four seconds to empty it.
> 
> 4×15=60 that is the time.
> 30×15=450 that is the rate per minute from only thirty rounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The heat of the barrel has a bit to do with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's no doubt why Paddock had several lined up and ready to go so they wouldn't  overheat.
Click to expand...


All these posts and you claim to own 5 guns, but can't say what they are within a couple minutes? I call you a liar. You own zero guns, guy.

LIES!

I own a Mauser, a .303, .06, .22, and 9mm.

Why you can't say? Because you don't own any guns. You were lying to establish credibility.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to. Just like you don't have to make a case for cars being able to go 120 MPH.
> It's nothing I have ever used but IDGAF if other people do.
> FYI did you know that with a little practice you can bump fire a rifle without that little doodad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, but.....cars, trucks, planes!
> None of which is a gun.
> 
> Stupid argument and apparently the only one you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? Really?
> None of those tools were used by Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But all have been used to kill multiple innocents. Yet all are legal.
> 
> We need congress to ban them as all can be modified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no equivalent. All of those tools are made for other purposes. The kind of weaponry Paddock used is designed for one purpose. To kill. He did that and did it very effectively and efficiently.
Click to expand...


A gun is designed to propel a projectile that is all it is designed to do.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But all have been used to kill multiple innocents. Yet all are legal.
> 
> We need congress to ban them as all can be modified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no equivalent. All of those tools are made for other purposes. The kind of weaponry Paddock used is designed for one purpose. To kill. He did that and did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are tools no less their purpose can be for sporting or self preservation. They are regulated to a far greater extent than the other tools and the other tools are easy to modify to inflict mass casualties.
> 
> Your argument? They aren't guns?
> 
> You realize that shooting events are part of the Olympic Games? Right? Are the medal winners shooting for the purpose of inflicting death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that rambling has a damn thing to do with this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And neither is any discussion on controlling the amount or type of weaponry law abiding citizens may own.
> 
> But you forgot that right? When your argument fails, point elsewhere!
> 
> 
> SQUIRREL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paddock was a law abiding citizen as well.
Click to expand...


No the minute he shot someone for no reason he was a criminal.


----------



## Circe

Faun said:


> It’s not bogus, you’re moron. She won by 3 million votes. Doesn’t matter where the people live, it’s the number of votes she got.



It must matter some, Faun, right? Or we'd be saying "President Hillary."

But we aren't saying that. The big plurality in California was run up by illegals and doesn't matter, fortunately. We need to clean up this illegal voting in all states, however, or soon it will matter.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make a case for it.
> There is no need for a bump stock. It's either a dangerous toy or a murder weapon. Either way it doesn't need to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to. Just like you don't have to make a case for cars being able to go 120 MPH.
> It's nothing I have ever used but IDGAF if other people do.
> FYI did you know that with a little practice you can bump fire a rifle without that little doodad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but.....cars, trucks, planes!
> None of which is a gun.
> 
> Stupid argument and apparently the only one you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? Really?
> None of those tools were used by Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> If you can't understand the meaning of a post just say so
Click to expand...


I understand the meaning just fine. It's  just irrelevant.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We the people get to decide our gun laws
> 
> If a weapon is found to be a threat to the social order it can be banned
> 
> Slaughtering people with a high rate of fire affects the social order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why there are such rigid restrictions on automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are none for cheap mods that emulate the illegal weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO?
> 
> You do know that with a little practice you can learn to bump fire a rifle and not have to use one of those doodads don't you?
Click to expand...

So?

Full auto is illegal for a reason. A device that allows for a rate of fire that is similar should be as well. It certainly violates the intent of of the law banning full auto.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to. Just like you don't have to make a case for cars being able to go 120 MPH.
> It's nothing I have ever used but IDGAF if other people do.
> FYI did you know that with a little practice you can bump fire a rifle without that little doodad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, but.....cars, trucks, planes!
> None of which is a gun.
> 
> Stupid argument and apparently the only one you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? Really?
> None of those tools were used by Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> If you can't understand the meaning of a post just say so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand the meaning just fine. It's  just irrelevant.
Click to expand...


Obviously you don't because you can't understand that a gun is nothing but a tool.


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Rate of fire reflects how quickly rounds can leave a barrel
> You can drive 60 mph without actually driving 60 miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives struggle so much with math?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do  you have so many problems with reality.
> 
> in order to have a 600 round of fire rate, you have to be able to put 600 rounds thru the gun.
> 
> If you had one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be possible.
> 
> but they don't make magazines that hold 600 rounds, to my knowledge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just dumb, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> as I pointed out earlier, if I put my 15 rd magazine, and continuously pull the trigger as fast as possible, what is my rate of fire?
> 
> y'all are claiming a 600 rd rate of fire.
> 
> what are you using to supply those 600 rds?
> 
> Magazine?
> 
> 100 rd magazine would have to be changed 6 times to be able to achieve that rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are getting the point...
> We need to ban BOTH high capacity magazines and kits that modify assault rifles for high rates of fire
> 
> If I have a bump stock firing at 600 rpm and I have a 10 round magazine....I fire a one second burst
> If I have a 100 round magazine.....I fire a ten second burst
> 
> Much more lethality in that ten second burst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I have a 100 round magazine.....I fire a ten second burst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you fire a firearm, unless modified to be air or water cooled, that fast, you wont' be able to hold onto it due to the heat of the barrel.
Click to expand...


Good thing our shooter had 12 rifles isn't it?

Makes it easier to massacre the innocent


----------



## Faun

Circe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not bogus, you’re moron. She won by 3 million votes. Doesn’t matter where the people live, it’s the number of votes she got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must matter some, Faun, right? Or we'd be saying "President Hillary."
> 
> But we aren't saying that. The big plurality in California was run up by illegals and doesn't matter, fortunately. We need to clean up this illegal voting in all states, however, or soon it will matter.
Click to expand...

No, it doesn’t matter in terms of the popular vote. And if you _think_ there were large numbers of illegals voting ... prove it, don’t just say it. Hopefully, you’ll do better than delusional dale who made that ridiculous claim based on unscientific online polling.


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, but.....cars, trucks, planes!
> None of which is a gun.
> 
> Stupid argument and apparently the only one you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? Really?
> None of those tools were used by Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> If you can't understand the meaning of a post just say so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand the meaning just fine. It's  just irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't because you can't understand that a gun is nothing but a tool.
Click to expand...


Doesn't mean you get to select any tool you like when you are planning to massacre a large group of people


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why there are such rigid restrictions on automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are none for cheap mods that emulate the illegal weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO?
> 
> You do know that with a little practice you can learn to bump fire a rifle and not have to use one of those doodads don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Full auto is illegal for a reason. A device that allows for a rate of fire that is similar should be as well. It certainly violates the intent of of the law banning full auto.
Click to expand...

It's not illegal.  it is highly restricted.

And what if you don't need a device to bump fire a semiauto rifle?

You don't need one you know.


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
> 
> 
> 
> Again? Really?
> None of those tools were used by Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> If you can't understand the meaning of a post just say so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand the meaning just fine. It's  just irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't because you can't understand that a gun is nothing but a tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a tool
Click to expand...


Pot kettle.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 1% of all murders are committed during a mass shooting
> Hardly any social order disruption at all.
> 
> Meanwhile the other 99% of murders and violent crime committed with guns is ignored as our current gun laws are not enforced and we refuse to actually address the cause of the violence.
> 
> If rifles disrupt the so called social order of things then what about fists and feet?  After all more people are killed by other people using their hands and feet every year than by all rifles combined.
> 
> What about knives?  If rifles disrupt the so called social order knives surely must as well because more people are killed with knives every year than by either fists and feet or all rifles combined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why there are such rigid restrictions on automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are none for cheap mods that emulate the illegal weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO?
> 
> You do know that with a little practice you can learn to bump fire a rifle and not have to use one of those doodads don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Full auto is illegal for a reason. A device that allows for a rate of fire that is similar should be as well. It certainly violates the intent of of the law banning full auto.
Click to expand...


Full auto is not illegal. If you have no criminal record and some money, you too can get a class 3 license.


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
> 
> 
> 
> Again? Really?
> None of those tools were used by Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> If you can't understand the meaning of a post just say so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand the meaning just fine. It's  just irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't because you can't understand that a gun is nothing but a tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a tool
Click to expand...

says the screwdriver to the saw...


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do  you have so many problems with reality.
> 
> in order to have a 600 round of fire rate, you have to be able to put 600 rounds thru the gun.
> 
> If you had one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be possible.
> 
> but they don't make magazines that hold 600 rounds, to my knowledge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just dumb, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> as I pointed out earlier, if I put my 15 rd magazine, and continuously pull the trigger as fast as possible, what is my rate of fire?
> 
> y'all are claiming a 600 rd rate of fire.
> 
> what are you using to supply those 600 rds?
> 
> Magazine?
> 
> 100 rd magazine would have to be changed 6 times to be able to achieve that rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are getting the point...
> We need to ban BOTH high capacity magazines and kits that modify assault rifles for high rates of fire
> 
> If I have a bump stock firing at 600 rpm and I have a 10 round magazine....I fire a one second burst
> If I have a 100 round magazine.....I fire a ten second burst
> 
> Much more lethality in that ten second burst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I have a 100 round magazine.....I fire a ten second burst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you fire a firearm, unless modified to be air or water cooled, that fast, you wont' be able to hold onto it due to the heat of the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good thing our shooter had 12 rifles isn't it?
> 
> Makes it easier to massacre the innocent
Click to expand...


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Marion Morrison said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oklahoma City bomber modified a vehicle to kills many more than the Vegas ass.
> 
> Yet we see no calls to eliminate trucks?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> wow. deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> be proud of your deep thought. no one ever has presented your line of "reasoning".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make a case for it.
> There is no need for a bump stock. It's either a dangerous toy or a murder weapon. Either way it doesn't need to exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to. Just like you don't have to make a case for cars being able to go 120 MPH.
> It's nothing I have ever used but IDGAF if other people do.
> FYI did you know that with a little practice you can bump fire a rifle without that little doodad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but.....cars, trucks, planes!
> None of which is a gun.
> 
> Stupid argument and apparently the only one you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? Really?
> None of those tools were used by Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no equivalent. All of those tools are made for other purposes. The kind of weaponry Paddock used is designed for one purpose. To kill. He did that and did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are tools no less their purpose can be for sporting or self preservation. They are regulated to a far greater extent than the other tools and the other tools are easy to modify to inflict mass casualties.
> 
> Your argument? They aren't guns?
> 
> You realize that shooting events are part of the Olympic Games? Right? Are the medal winners shooting for the purpose of inflicting death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that rambling has a damn thing to do with this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And neither is any discussion on controlling the amount or type of weaponry law abiding citizens may own.
> 
> But you forgot that right? When your argument fails, point elsewhere!
> 
> 
> SQUIRREL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paddock was a law abiding citizen as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just dumb, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> as I pointed out earlier, if I put my 15 rd magazine, and continuously pull the trigger as fast as possible, what is my rate of fire?
> 
> y'all are claiming a 600 rd rate of fire.
> 
> what are you using to supply those 600 rds?
> 
> Magazine?
> 
> 100 rd magazine would have to be changed 6 times to be able to achieve that rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dang, dude.
> No. The amount of rounds fired is irrelevant. It's the rate that they are fired.
> 
> Let's say I install a bump stock and want to measure the new rate of fire. I load a thirty round magazine and it takes four seconds to empty it.
> 
> 4×15=60 that is the time.
> 30×15=450 that is the rate per minute from only thirty rounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The heat of the barrel has a bit to do with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's no doubt why Paddock had several lined up and ready to go so they wouldn't  overheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All these posts and you claim to own 5 guns, but can't say what they are within a couple minutes? I call you a liar. You own zero guns, guy.
> 
> LIES!
> 
> I own a Mauser, a .303, .06, .22, and 9mm.
> 
> Why you can't say? Because you don't own any guns. You were lying to establish credibility.
Click to expand...


I never said I owned 5 of anything and I was not even online when you posted that, dope.

It's none of your fucking business what I own.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can justify someone owning a handgun for personal protection. We can justify someone owning a hunting rifle with a scope or a target rifle
> 
> We cannot justify someone owning an assault rifle modified to shoot 600 rounds per minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why there are such rigid restrictions on automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are none for cheap mods that emulate the illegal weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO?
> 
> You do know that with a little practice you can learn to bump fire a rifle and not have to use one of those doodads don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Full auto is illegal for a reason. A device that allows for a rate of fire that is similar should be as well. It certainly violates the intent of of the law banning full auto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not illegal.  it is highly restricted.
> 
> And what if you don't need a device to bump fire a semiauto rifle?
> 
> You don't need one you know.
Click to expand...


Shhh, then he wants to ban the class 3 rifle.

Shiet, I can fire my Mauser just about as fast as Chuck Conners can with his lever-action.

Doesn't mean I think semi-auto should be outlawed.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skull Pilot said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no equivalent. All of those tools are made for other purposes. The kind of weaponry Paddock used is designed for one purpose. To kill. He did that and did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are tools no less their purpose can be for sporting or self preservation. They are regulated to a far greater extent than the other tools and the other tools are easy to modify to inflict mass casualties.
> 
> Your argument? They aren't guns?
> 
> You realize that shooting events are part of the Olympic Games? Right? Are the medal winners shooting for the purpose of inflicting death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that rambling has a damn thing to do with this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And neither is any discussion on controlling the amount or type of weaponry law abiding citizens may own.
> 
> But you forgot that right? When your argument fails, point elsewhere!
> 
> 
> SQUIRREL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paddock was a law abiding citizen as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the minute he shot someone for no reason he was a criminal.
Click to expand...


That's  the point, dope.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Hutch Starskey said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oklahoma City bomber modified a vehicle to kills many more than the Vegas ass.
> 
> Yet we see no calls to eliminate trucks?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> wow. deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> be proud of your deep thought. no one ever has presented your line of "reasoning".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to. Just like you don't have to make a case for cars being able to go 120 MPH.
> It's nothing I have ever used but IDGAF if other people do.
> FYI did you know that with a little practice you can bump fire a rifle without that little doodad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but.....cars, trucks, planes!
> None of which is a gun.
> 
> Stupid argument and apparently the only one you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? Really?
> None of those tools were used by Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are tools no less their purpose can be for sporting or self preservation. They are regulated to a far greater extent than the other tools and the other tools are easy to modify to inflict mass casualties.
> 
> Your argument? They aren't guns?
> 
> You realize that shooting events are part of the Olympic Games? Right? Are the medal winners shooting for the purpose of inflicting death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that rambling has a damn thing to do with this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And neither is any discussion on controlling the amount or type of weaponry law abiding citizens may own.
> 
> But you forgot that right? When your argument fails, point elsewhere!
> 
> 
> SQUIRREL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paddock was a law abiding citizen as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> as I pointed out earlier, if I put my 15 rd magazine, and continuously pull the trigger as fast as possible, what is my rate of fire?
> 
> y'all are claiming a 600 rd rate of fire.
> 
> what are you using to supply those 600 rds?
> 
> Magazine?
> 
> 100 rd magazine would have to be changed 6 times to be able to achieve that rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dang, dude.
> No. The amount of rounds fired is irrelevant. It's the rate that they are fired.
> 
> Let's say I install a bump stock and want to measure the new rate of fire. I load a thirty round magazine and it takes four seconds to empty it.
> 
> 4×15=60 that is the time.
> 30×15=450 that is the rate per minute from only thirty rounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The heat of the barrel has a bit to do with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's no doubt why Paddock had several lined up and ready to go so they wouldn't  overheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All these posts and you claim to own 5 guns, but can't say what they are within a couple minutes? I call you a liar. You own zero guns, guy.
> 
> LIES!
> 
> I own a Mauser, a .303, .06, .22, and 9mm.
> 
> Why you can't say? Because you don't own any guns. You were lying to establish credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said I owned 5 of anything and I was not even online when you posted that, dope.
> 
> It's none of your fucking business what I own.
Click to expand...

but he demanded an answer!!!!!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Hutch Starskey said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are tools no less their purpose can be for sporting or self preservation. They are regulated to a far greater extent than the other tools and the other tools are easy to modify to inflict mass casualties.
> 
> Your argument? They aren't guns?
> 
> You realize that shooting events are part of the Olympic Games? Right? Are the medal winners shooting for the purpose of inflicting death?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that rambling has a damn thing to do with this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And neither is any discussion on controlling the amount or type of weaponry law abiding citizens may own.
> 
> But you forgot that right? When your argument fails, point elsewhere!
> 
> 
> SQUIRREL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paddock was a law abiding citizen as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the minute he shot someone for no reason he was a criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's  the point, dope.
Click to expand...

No the point is you trying to use that same old flawed argument that every gun owner is some sort of mass murderer in waiting and it's only a matter of time until he goes off the rails and kills a bunch of people.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hutch Starskey said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? That means what exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> The gun shops say that he was a fine man when they sold weapons to him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said the same about me last time I bought a firearm.
> 
> Does that mean I'm going to turn into a mass murderer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is yet to be determined. They're  all good guys with a gun until they arent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> agreed.
> 
> how do we separate the bad ones, and not abuse the good ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, you need to get off this "abuse" mentality. Are you really that upset if mods like bump stock and high cap mags go away?
> 
> Secondly, gun owners are going to have to be part of the solution. The status quo is untenable. At some point the safety of your fellow citizens has to be more important than your toys.
> 
> 
> I own several myself. All normal stuff. Nothing exotic. I just like to shoot. I have never cared for the nutty lifestyle people build around guns. For a lot of people its gone well beyond a simple hobby and morphed into a whole nutty philosophy that is almost a religion.
Click to expand...




Hutch Starskey said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Oklahoma City bomber modified a vehicle to kills many more than the Vegas ass.
> 
> Yet we see no calls to eliminate trucks?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> wow. deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> be proud of your deep thought. no one ever has presented your line of "reasoning".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to. Just like you don't have to make a case for cars being able to go 120 MPH.
> It's nothing I have ever used but IDGAF if other people do.
> FYI did you know that with a little practice you can bump fire a rifle without that little doodad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but.....cars, trucks, planes!
> None of which is a gun.
> 
> Stupid argument and apparently the only one you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? Really?
> None of those tools were used by Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are tools no less their purpose can be for sporting or self preservation. They are regulated to a far greater extent than the other tools and the other tools are easy to modify to inflict mass casualties.
> 
> Your argument? They aren't guns?
> 
> You realize that shooting events are part of the Olympic Games? Right? Are the medal winners shooting for the purpose of inflicting death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that rambling has a damn thing to do with this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And neither is any discussion on controlling the amount or type of weaponry law abiding citizens may own.
> 
> But you forgot that right? When your argument fails, point elsewhere!
> 
> 
> SQUIRREL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paddock was a law abiding citizen as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> as I pointed out earlier, if I put my 15 rd magazine, and continuously pull the trigger as fast as possible, what is my rate of fire?
> 
> y'all are claiming a 600 rd rate of fire.
> 
> what are you using to supply those 600 rds?
> 
> Magazine?
> 
> 100 rd magazine would have to be changed 6 times to be able to achieve that rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dang, dude.
> No. The amount of rounds fired is irrelevant. It's the rate that they are fired.
> 
> Let's say I install a bump stock and want to measure the new rate of fire. I load a thirty round magazine and it takes four seconds to empty it.
> 
> 4×15=60 that is the time.
> 30×15=450 that is the rate per minute from only thirty rounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The heat of the barrel has a bit to do with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's no doubt why Paddock had several lined up and ready to go so they wouldn't  overheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All these posts and you claim to own 5 guns, but can't say what they are within a couple minutes? I call you a liar. You own zero guns, guy.
> 
> LIES!
> 
> I own a Mauser, a .303, .06, .22, and 9mm.
> 
> Why you can't say? Because you don't own any guns. You were lying to establish credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said I owned 5 of anything and I was not even online when you posted that, dope.
> 
> It's none of your fucking business what I own.
Click to expand...


*"I own several myself. All normal stuff. Nothing exotic. I just like to shoot. I have never cared for the nutty lifestyle people build around guns. For a lot of people its gone well beyond a simple hobby and morphed into a whole nutty philosophy that is almost a religion."*

You don't own any guns. You lied to establish credibility. So far, it's looking pretty bad for you right now.

Name them, if you own them. Right now. Within 2 minutes, or you googled some dream guns.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Marion Morrison said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun shops say that he was a fine man when they sold weapons to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said the same about me last time I bought a firearm.
> 
> Does that mean I'm going to turn into a mass murderer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is yet to be determined. They're  all good guys with a gun until they arent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> agreed.
> 
> how do we separate the bad ones, and not abuse the good ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, you need to get off this "abuse" mentality. Are you really that upset if mods like bump stock and high cap mags go away?
> 
> Secondly, gun owners are going to have to be part of the solution. The status quo is untenable. At some point the safety of your fellow citizens has to be more important than your toys.
> 
> 
> I own several myself. All normal stuff. Nothing exotic. I just like to shoot. I have never cared for the nutty lifestyle people build around guns. For a lot of people its gone well beyond a simple hobby and morphed into a whole nutty philosophy that is almost a religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow. deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> be proud of your deep thought. no one ever has presented your line of "reasoning".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, but.....cars, trucks, planes!
> None of which is a gun.
> 
> Stupid argument and apparently the only one you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> They are all merely tools that people use.
> A gun is a tool
> A car is a tool
> A hammer is a tool
> A plane is a tool
> 
> Some more complex than others but they are all just things people use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again? Really?
> None of those tools were used by Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that rambling has a damn thing to do with this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And neither is any discussion on controlling the amount or type of weaponry law abiding citizens may own.
> 
> But you forgot that right? When your argument fails, point elsewhere!
> 
> 
> SQUIRREL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paddock was a law abiding citizen as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, dude.
> No. The amount of rounds fired is irrelevant. It's the rate that they are fired.
> 
> Let's say I install a bump stock and want to measure the new rate of fire. I load a thirty round magazine and it takes four seconds to empty it.
> 
> 4×15=60 that is the time.
> 30×15=450 that is the rate per minute from only thirty rounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The heat of the barrel has a bit to do with it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's no doubt why Paddock had several lined up and ready to go so they wouldn't  overheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All these posts and you claim to own 5 guns, but can't say what they are within a couple minutes? I call you a liar. You own zero guns, guy.
> 
> LIES!
> 
> I own a Mauser, a .303, .06, .22, and 9mm.
> 
> Why you can't say? Because you don't own any guns. You were lying to establish credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said I owned 5 of anything and I was not even online when you posted that, dope.
> 
> It's none of your fucking business what I own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I own several myself. All normal stuff. Nothing exotic. I just like to shoot. I have never cared for the nutty lifestyle people build around guns. For a lot of people its gone well beyond a simple hobby and morphed into a whole nutty philosophy that is almost a religion."*
> 
> You don't own any guns. You lied to establish credibility. So far, it's looking pretty bad for you right now.
> 
> Name them, if you own them. Right now. Within 2 minutes, or you googled some dream guns.
Click to expand...


7 minutes later and you can't name the guns you own off the top of your head?

You're full of shit, Hutch Starskey. You're a liar. It's a known typical leftist shill tactic to lie to establish credibility.

You were all kinds of posting it up before I called you on that. 'sup?

14 minutes ago


----------



## Marion Morrison

And hours later, no response. Hmm. 

Prior, the guy's chatting it up to the max. Gets called on bullshit=crickets.

According to me, his credibility is shot.


----------



## Dalia

Circe said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
Click to expand...

Hello,  it is Strobe lights no other shooter


----------



## MarkDuffy

Ok, you gun pros, time to do your stuff.

Looking at the broken windows, it looks like they were broken out at the bottoms, the left one a bit higher. I don't see furnature and I doubt the cops would move stuff. This tells me prone or sitting which means getting up and down all the time. Only two weapons had gun rests on them. If he used furnature for support, I can see it happening.

The guy was old and the death shots don't appear to make him look strong. 

I don't know how a bump stock really works, but the few videos I have seen are in the standing position which doesn't really fit with the broken windows. That would make it required he was strong if standing?

Can you explain how he fired so many shots?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dalia said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,  it is Strobe lights no other shooter
Click to expand...


Proof? That damn sure looks like muzzle flashes and not strobes to me.

Muzzle flashes go out in a 5-6 point star pattern. That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Marion Morrison

MarkDuffy said:


> Ok, you gun pros, time to do your stuff.
> 
> Looking at the broken windows, it looks like they were broken out at the bottoms, the left one a bit higher. I don't see furnature and I doubt the cops would move stuff. This tells me prone or sitting which means getting up and down all the time. Only two weapons had gun rests on them. If he used furnature for support, I can see it happening.
> 
> The guy was old and the death shots don't appear to make him look strong.
> 
> I don't know how a bump stock really works, but the few videos I have seen are in the standing position which doesn't really fit with the broken windows. That would make it required he was strong if standing?
> 
> Can you explain how he fired so many shots?



Yes! There were 2-3 other people, and he was a patsy. 64-year old out-of-shape man lays down almost constant fire for 72 minutes? Running in between 2 windows? Pfft.. I ain't the one to believe that there. I call bullshit.

This whole thing is too convenient, if one was a gun-grabber. Congress will be taking recess, though.


----------



## Dalia

Marion Morrison said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,  it is Strobe lights no other shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof? That damn sure looks like muzzle flashes and not strobes to me.
> 
> Muzzle flashes go out in a 5-6 point star pattern. That's what it looks like to me.
Click to expand...

From the 4th Floor Shooting Spot is Really a Strobe Light


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dalia said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,  it is Strobe lights no other shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof? That damn sure looks like muzzle flashes and not strobes to me.
> 
> Muzzle flashes go out in a 5-6 point star pattern. That's what it looks like to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the 4th Floor Shooting Spot is Really a Strobe Light
Click to expand...


That's wholly unconvincing. Sorry.


----------



## Dalia

Marion Morrison said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,  it is Strobe lights no other shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof? That damn sure looks like muzzle flashes and not strobes to me.
> 
> Muzzle flashes go out in a 5-6 point star pattern. That's what it looks like to me.
Click to expand...

Marion Morrison, I would add there are no other broken Windows like at the 32th floor


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dalia said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,  it is Strobe lights no other shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof? That damn sure looks like muzzle flashes and not strobes to me.
> 
> Muzzle flashes go out in a 5-6 point star pattern. That's what it looks like to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marion Morrison, I would add there are no other broken Windows like at the 32th floor
Click to expand...


I would add there's things like harnesses and swingstages, brasscatchers, and those windows are held in by silicone.

Things are wayyy too neat supporting the leftist agenda.

Furthermore, ain't no 64-year-old man gonna be physically capable of laying down that kind of sustained fire with that accuracy within 4 months of owning the guns that he used.

Bullshit. There were weapons experts involved. Look at the choice of the suite he rented.


----------



## Dalia

Marion Morrison said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,  it is Strobe lights no other shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof? That damn sure looks like muzzle flashes and not strobes to me.
> 
> Muzzle flashes go out in a 5-6 point star pattern. That's what it looks like to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marion Morrison, I would add there are no other broken Windows like at the 32th floor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would add there's things like harnesses and swingstages, brasscatchers, and those windows are held in by silicone.
> 
> Things are wayyy too neat supporting the leftist agenda.
> 
> Furthermore, ain't no 64-year-old man gonna be physically capable of laying down that kind of sustained fire with that accuracy within 4 months of owning the guns that he used.
> 
> Bullshit. There were weapons experts involved. Look at the choice of the suite he rented.
Click to expand...

I find like you and many others that a man of this age 64 who goes and comes between two more or less distant window to shoot without  almost any ceasing demands a force and the photos that we have seen seems a little tattered.
It would be necessary to find other videos that shows what happens on the 4 floors and also 11 floors.
I do not confirm anything, I do not know more than you. and we still do not know much at this moment.


----------



## rightwinger

Dalia said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,  it is Strobe lights no other shooter
Click to expand...


Light passes through windows
Bullets smash them

There were no other broken windows other than the two Paddock smashed


----------



## Dalia

Why my thread is been transfert to the current events ?


----------



## rightwinger

Marion Morrison said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,  it is Strobe lights no other shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof? That damn sure looks like muzzle flashes and not strobes to me.
> 
> Muzzle flashes go out in a 5-6 point star pattern. That's what it looks like to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marion Morrison, I would add there are no other broken Windows like at the 32th floor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would add there's things like harnesses and swingstages, brasscatchers, and those windows are held in by silicone.
> 
> Things are wayyy too neat supporting the leftist agenda.
> 
> Furthermore, ain't no 64-year-old man gonna be physically capable of laying down that kind of sustained fire with that accuracy within 4 months of owning the guns that he used.
> 
> Bullshit. There were weapons experts involved. Look at the choice of the suite he rented.
Click to expand...


From that vantage point....how could he miss?
The guns were on tripods, all he had to do was pull the trigger


----------



## rightwinger

Dalia said:


> Why my thread is been transfert to the current events ?



I guess it is no longer "Breaking News"


----------



## Faun

Marion Morrison said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,  it is Strobe lights no other shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof? That damn sure looks like muzzle flashes and not strobes to me.
> 
> Muzzle flashes go out in a 5-6 point star pattern. That's what it looks like to me.
Click to expand...

Great, let me know when you find the broken windows.


----------



## Pop23

Hutch Starskey said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But all have been used to kill multiple innocents. Yet all are legal.
> 
> We need congress to ban them as all can be modified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no equivalent. All of those tools are made for other purposes. The kind of weaponry Paddock used is designed for one purpose. To kill. He did that and did it very effectively and efficiently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are tools no less their purpose can be for sporting or self preservation. They are regulated to a far greater extent than the other tools and the other tools are easy to modify to inflict mass casualties.
> 
> Your argument? They aren't guns?
> 
> You realize that shooting events are part of the Olympic Games? Right? Are the medal winners shooting for the purpose of inflicting death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that rambling has a damn thing to do with this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And neither is any discussion on controlling the amount or type of weaponry law abiding citizens may own.
> 
> But you forgot that right? When your argument fails, point elsewhere!
> 
> 
> SQUIRREL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paddock was a law abiding citizen as well.
Click to expand...


SQUIRREL!

Plotting to kill is illegal idiot.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,  it is Strobe lights no other shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof? That damn sure looks like muzzle flashes and not strobes to me.
> 
> Muzzle flashes go out in a 5-6 point star pattern. That's what it looks like to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, let me know when you find the broken windows.
Click to expand...

 Who says I have to?

A dude in a harness or on a swingstage could have been doing that.

Also could have been in the room, taken out window with solvent/ soldering gun + suction cups. Set up. Shot with brasscatcher, put back glass, and ex-fil'ed.

And you'll say "oh, that's a long reach". But you know what? I saw it, and now assholes are trying to restrict American citizen's rights.

Don't deny it's possible. I may like Turnip greens, but I didn't just fall off the Turnip truck.

Fuck that.

Personally, I think there was a shooter on the roof, with a .30 cal or M249 mounted with a brass catcher.

The ballistics of the shots that were fired won't lie.


----------



## Faun

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,  it is Strobe lights no other shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof? That damn sure looks like muzzle flashes and not strobes to me.
> 
> Muzzle flashes go out in a 5-6 point star pattern. That's what it looks like to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, let me know when you find the broken windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says I have to?
> 
> A dude in a harness or on a swingstage could have been doing that.
> 
> Also could have been in the room, taken out window with solvent/ soldering gun + suction cups. Set up. Shot with brasscatcher, put back glass, and ex-fil'ed.
> 
> And you'll say "oh, that's a long reach". But you know what? I saw it, and now assholes are trying to restrict American citizen's rights.
> 
> Don't deny it's possible. I may like Turnip greens, but I didn't just fall off the Turnip truck.
> 
> Fuck that.
> 
> Personally, I think there was a shooter on the roof.
Click to expand...

I don’t deny your clinically insane.


----------



## rightwinger

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,  it is Strobe lights no other shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof? That damn sure looks like muzzle flashes and not strobes to me.
> 
> Muzzle flashes go out in a 5-6 point star pattern. That's what it looks like to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, let me know when you find the broken windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says I have to?
> 
> A dude in a harness or on a swingstage could have been doing that.
> 
> Also could have been in the room, taken out window with solvent/ soldering gun + suction cups. Set up. Shot with brasscatcher, put back glass, and ex-fil'ed.
> 
> And you'll say "oh, that's a long reach". But you know what? I saw it, and now assholes are trying to restrict American citizen's rights.
> 
> Don't deny it's possible. I may like Turnip greens, but I didn't just fall off the Turnip truck.
> 
> Fuck that.
> 
> Personally, I think there was a shooter on the roof.
Click to expand...


Could have been a balloon or some guy dressed up like a window


----------



## Marion Morrison

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,  it is Strobe lights no other shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof? That damn sure looks like muzzle flashes and not strobes to me.
> 
> Muzzle flashes go out in a 5-6 point star pattern. That's what it looks like to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, let me know when you find the broken windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says I have to?
> 
> A dude in a harness or on a swingstage could have been doing that.
> 
> Also could have been in the room, taken out window with solvent/ soldering gun + suction cups. Set up. Shot with brasscatcher, put back glass, and ex-fil'ed.
> 
> And you'll say "oh, that's a long reach". But you know what? I saw it, and now assholes are trying to restrict American citizen's rights.
> 
> Don't deny it's possible. I may like Turnip greens, but I didn't just fall off the Turnip truck.
> 
> Fuck that.
> 
> Personally, I think there was a shooter on the roof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t deny your clinically insane.
Click to expand...


I don't deny your English teacher and the school system failed you.


----------



## Dalia

rightwinger said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why my thread is been transfert to the current events ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it is no longer "Breaking News"
Click to expand...

I guess so and the one who did it should come and say it is not a Breaking News anymore.


----------



## Dalia

rightwinger said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandalay Bay is gonna come outta this stinking worse than ANY republican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you think the Hotel is to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
Click to expand...

A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but there were multiple shooters and this has been confirmed by the Las Vegas police scanner audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That taxi driver with the long, long recording of shots going on for a long time was informative. No question but that shots sounded louder and softer, and she herself said they were coming from different areas, and then said it sounded like the tenth or so floor of the Mandalay. Lots of people said that, including a police officer calling it in first: middle of the Mandalay (32nd floor is way up). My husband sent me a video showing flashes coming from the 11th floor; maybe it was a hoax, but I'd like to see more on all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello,  it is Strobe lights no other shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof? That damn sure looks like muzzle flashes and not strobes to me.
> 
> Muzzle flashes go out in a 5-6 point star pattern. That's what it looks like to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, let me know when you find the broken windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says I have to?
> 
> A dude in a harness or on a swingstage could have been doing that.
> 
> Also could have been in the room, taken out window with solvent/ soldering gun + suction cups. Set up. Shot with brasscatcher, put back glass, and ex-fil'ed.
> 
> And you'll say "oh, that's a long reach". But you know what? I saw it, and now assholes are trying to restrict American citizen's rights.
> 
> Don't deny it's possible. I may like Turnip greens, but I didn't just fall off the Turnip truck.
> 
> Fuck that.
> 
> Personally, I think there was a shooter on the roof, with a .30 cal or M249 mounted with a brass catcher.
> 
> The ballistics of the shots that were fired won't lie.
Click to expand...

Whew doggies, dem's some mighty fine drugs


----------



## MarkDuffy

Dalia said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandalay Bay is gonna come outta this stinking worse than ANY republican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you think the Hotel is to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
Click to expand...

Methinks it has something to do with expansion reaching the west coast & running outta wilderness, running outta shootable indians, no more gold in California & especially losing the Civil War


----------



## MarkDuffy

Uh oh, girlfriend now has an attorney


----------



## Geaux4it

2.3k post. er +1

Join the NRA

Thanks
Geaux


----------



## Dalia

MarkDuffy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you think the Hotel is to blame?
> 
> 
> 
> Blame congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Methinks it has something to do with expansion reaching the west coast & running outta wilderness, running outta shootable indians, no more gold in California & especially losing the Civil War
Click to expand...

We have history in France of War.. Napoleon 1, two world war, French révolutioin but we can't be armed like you American.
I ask why people like Stephen Paddock could have so many weapon ?


----------



## rightwinger

Dalia said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandalay Bay is gonna come outta this stinking worse than ANY republican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you think the Hotel is to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
Click to expand...


Because this is America and we love our guns

We eat, sleep and dream about guns

We have delusions of shooting it out with bad guys, defending the country against invaders, fighting the evil government. We were raised on cowboys and Indians and everything can be settled with a gun

We love our guns more than our children and believe they "keep us safe". We are willing to put up with 30,000 gun deaths a year, we ignore presidential assassinations and the slaughter of six year olds.....it is a small price to pay for out second amendment rights


----------



## IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT

OK, everyone, please play nice, the self-appointed "board credibility monitor" seems to be quite agitated....not to mention delusional.


----------



## OldLady

Old Yeller said:


> Why does the "girlfriends" work badge still fuction to let this guy skulk the secret entrance-exits?  Does this girlfriend still work there?  If not.....hotel got issues.  More fake news trickled out perhaps?
> 
> She lived in the Mesquite home but knows nothing? She just happens to go to Japan the night of shooting? Nice. Who paid?


According to the article I read, she never worked at Mandalay Bay.  She worked somewhere else a few years ago, which is how she met Paddock.  There is still conflicting info out there.


----------



## Dalia

rightwinger said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you think the Hotel is to blame?
> 
> 
> 
> Blame congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because this is America and we love our guns
> 
> We eat, sleep and dream about guns
> 
> We have delusions of shooting it out with bad guys, defending the country against invaders, fighting the evil government. We were raised on cowboys and Indians and everything can be settled with a gun
> 
> We love our guns more than our children and believe they "keep us safe". We are willing to put up with 30,000 gun deaths a year, we ignore presidential assassinations and the slaughter of six year olds.....it is a small price to pay for out second amendment rights
Click to expand...

I do not judge your way, your culture. you possess weapons I ask only a simple question to understand.
Here we have no right to defend ourselves and you have the right (armé jusqu'aux dents ) to be up to the tooth.


----------



## Pop23

Dalia said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandalay Bay is gonna come outta this stinking worse than ANY republican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you think the Hotel is to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
Click to expand...


The second amendment was concocted to keep the government in check. You don't do that with sling shots.


----------



## Pop23

OldLady said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the "girlfriends" work badge still fuction to let this guy skulk the secret entrance-exits?  Does this girlfriend still work there?  If not.....hotel got issues.  More fake news trickled out perhaps?
> 
> She lived in the Mesquite home but knows nothing? She just happens to go to Japan the night of shooting? Nice. Who paid?
> 
> 
> 
> According to the article I read, she never worked at Mandalay Bay.  She worked somewhere else a few years ago, which is how she met Paddock.  There is still conflicting info out there.
Click to expand...


He also was well known to berate her in public. He justified it by saying he was paying for her life. Also, it appears he was providing her an apartment in a building he owned.


----------



## Dalia

Pop23 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you think the Hotel is to blame?
> 
> 
> 
> Blame congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The second amendment was concocted to keep the government in check. You don't do that with sling shots.
Click to expand...

I believe that in-store weapons sales are controlled but summarily.
But internet sales are possible to purchase. I make purchases by Ebay. and there are arms sales on the Ebay site.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Dalia said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blame congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Methinks it has something to do with expansion reaching the west coast & running outta wilderness, running outta shootable indians, no more gold in California & especially losing the Civil War
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have history in France of War.. Napoleon 1, two world war, French révolutioin but we can't be armed like you American.
> I ask why people like Stephen Paddock could have so many weapon ?
Click to expand...

We have never technically lost a war, especially on our own soil. That is probably the biggest reason.


----------



## waltky

What was he thinking???...




*Bump-Stock Device Received ATF Green Light During Obama Administration*
_October 4, 2017 | On June 7, 2010 -- about a year and a half into the Barack Obama administration -- the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives issued an opinion letter, giving the go-ahead to an after-market accessory that allows the user to “bump fire” a semi-automatic rifle._


> A company called Slide Fire had earlier sent its patented replacement shoulder stock to ATF’s Firearms Technology Branch, asking for an evaluation of the device.  The ATF, in reply, wrote: “Your letter advises that the stock (referenced in this reply as a ‘bump stock’) is intended to assist persons whose hands have limited mobility to ‘bump fire’ an AR-15 type rifle.”  The device replaces the factory stock and grip. The replacement stock moves back and forth with the gun's recoil, allowing it to fire rapidly and continuously as the trigger repeatedly is bumped into the shooter’s finger. A switch allows the user to select semi-automatic fire (one shot for each trigger pull) or the more rapid “bump fire.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo, taken from a video posted on the Slide Fire website, shows the after-market bump stock device, which uses the gun's recoil to cause rapid discharge of bullets.​
> According to the ATF’s June 2010 letter: “The stock has no automatically functioning mechanical parts or springs and performs no automatic mechanical function when installed. In order to use the device, the shooter must apply constant forward pressure with the non-shooting hands and constant rearward pressure with the shooting hand. Accordingly, we find that the ‘bump stock’ is a firearm part and is not regulated as a firearm under the Gun Control Act or the National Firearms Act.”  Slide Fire has posted a copy of the approval letter on its website.
> 
> The company also notes, “By definition, our current rifle stocks are not adjustable stocks or trigger manipulation devices.”  An ATF agent told CBS News that the Las Vegas shooter had equipped 12 of the rifles found in his hotel room with bump stocks.  Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.) said on Tuesday that she intends to introduce legislation to close what she calls the “automatic weapon loophole,” and some Republicans have indicated they may be open to the idea of banning after-market devices that allow semi-automatic weapons to simulate automatic fire.
> 
> Bump-Stock Device Received ATF Green Light During Obama Administration



See also:

*12 Rifles in Gunman's Hotel Room Had Bump Stocks; 33 Guns Purchased in Past Year*
_October 4, 2017  - The 64-year-old man who opened fire on Las Vegas concert-goers Sunday night installed bump stocks on 12 of the semi-automatic rifles found in his hotel room, an ATF agent told "CBS This Morning."_


> Bump stocks are among the devices, legal at the moment, that allow a semi-automatic weapon to fire continuously, but weapons equipped with bump stocks do  not fall into the machine gun category.  "A semi-automatic weapon with a bump-fire stock on it is not an illegal  machine gun," Jill Snyder, a special agent in charge at the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, told CBS's Norah O'Donnell.
> 
> On Tuesday afternoon, Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Sheriff Joseph Lombardo told reporters that the gunman had modified his weapoBump-Stock Device Received ATF Green Light During Obama Administration
> By Susan Jones | October 4, 2017 | ns to make them fire faster.  "ATF is participating in that evaluation," he told a news conference. "I can't give you an answer on whether any of them are automatic or not, but we are aware of a device called a bump stock and that enables an individual to speed up the discharge of ammunition.  I don't want to give you any more details than that, but in partnership with the FBI, the ATF, they are sending those weapons back East to the FBI crime lab for further evaluation," Lombardo said.
> 
> ATF Special Agent Snyder was more forthcoming with information about the gunman's firearms:   "From October 2016 to September 28, 2017, he purchased 33 firearms, majority of them rifles," Snyder told CBS.  "We wouldn't get notified of the purchases of the rifles, we would only get notified if there was a multiple sale, which would be two or more handguns in an individual purchase," she added.  Snyder also told CBS that the gunman used magazines holding 60 to 100 rounds each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Sheriff Joseph Lombardo holds a news conference on Tuesday afternoon, Oct. 3, 2017.​
> Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.) on Tuesday said she plans to introduce legislation to "close the automatic weapon loophole."  The senator issued a statement noting that the sale and manufacture of automatic weapons have been illegal since 1986, and automatic weapons produced before 1986 are regulated and tracked by the ATF:  “Despite this, individuals are able to purchase bump fire stocks for less than $200 and easily convert a semi-automatic weapon into a firearm that can shoot between 400 and 800 rounds per minute and inflict absolute carnage," Feinstein wrote. "The Las Vegas shooter appears to have modified at least one of his weapons in this way.  “A ban on bump fire stocks was included in my 2013 assault weapons bill, and I’m looking at how best to proceed with legislation to finally close this loophole. This is the least we should do in the wake of the deadliest mass shooting in U.S. history. It should be our highest priority.”  In other news, the gunman's 62-year-old girlfriend has returned to the United States, arriving in Los Angeles overnight from the Philippines. Lombardo on Tuesday called her a "person of interest" in the case, and the FBI is believed to be interviewing her now.
> 
> 12 Rifles in Gunman's Hotel Room Had Bump Stocks; 33 Guns Purchased in Past Year



Related:

*‘There Is a False, Bizarre Kind of Courage That Comes With Attaching Yourself’ to…Very Powerful Weapons’*
_October 3, 2017 | Sen. Chris Murphy (D-Conn.) is pressing for new gun control laws._


> Murphy told MSNBC's "Morning Joe" it’s not just the “specific damage” such rifles can do. It’s also the “false” courage that military-style weapons give to troubled people:  “In Newtown, we ask ourselves whether Adam Lanza would have ever walked into that school if he didn’t have tactical weaponry. There is a false, bizarre kind of courage that comes with attaching yourself to these kind of very powerful weapons.   “And there is a question as to whether these shooters would ever take up position if all they had was a pistol instead of a dangerous military style weapon.”
> 
> Authorities said they found 23 weapons, apparently purchased legally, inside the Mandalay Bay hotel room where a 64-year-old man with no apparent motive or malady opened fire on a crowd of concert-goers, killing 59. Another 527 were injured, officials said.  Murphy blamed the Las Vegas carnage “on the evil inside this one individual,” but also on U.S. laws “that allowed him to get his hands on weapons that are illegal in almost every other civilized country.”  “Maybe he still would have taken a pistol and shot through the window, killed perhaps dozens below, but it would have been difficult without the semi-automatic weapon and the modifications that are still legal to this day in this country,” Murphy said.  “So I think we’ve got to talk about change immediately, and the fact of the matter is, while everybody is focused on Las Vegas, mass shootings represent one percent of the gun casualties in this country. Every single day people are being killed by guns, and we need to talk about what’s happening in Baltimore, Chicago and Hartford on a daily basis.”
> 
> Murphy called for universal background checks, saying that change alone “probably would have stopped many of the other murders around the country on Sunday, before the shooting started in Las Vegas.”  He said a background check bill is most likely to pass Congress, “because it enjoys widespread approval.”
> 
> Sen. Murphy: ‘There Is a False, Bizarre Kind of Courage That Comes With Attaching Yourself’ to…Very Powerful Weapons’


----------



## Dalia

MarkDuffy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Methinks it has something to do with expansion reaching the west coast & running outta wilderness, running outta shootable indians, no more gold in California & especially losing the Civil War
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have history in France of War.. Napoleon 1, two world war, French révolutioin but we can't be armed like you American.
> I ask why people like Stephen Paddock could have so many weapon ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have never technically lost a war, especially on our own soil. That is probably the biggest reason.
Click to expand...

Yes, the biggest threat you had on your soil was on September 11, 2001 but it had military cuts before and when  September 11  happen you only had two F-15s  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of available to get down the threatening planes.
Your Army is Powerful, a few years ago I saw a show that said your Army is 5 times more powerful than the others. but there were still cuts under Obama.


----------



## Dalia

waltky said:


> What was he thinking???...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bump-Stock Device Received ATF Green Light During Obama Administration*
> _October 4, 2017 | On June 7, 2010 -- about a year and a half into the Barack Obama administration -- the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives issued an opinion letter, giving the go-ahead to an after-market accessory that allows the user to “bump fire” a semi-automatic rifle._
> 
> 
> 
> A company called Slide Fire had earlier sent its patented replacement shoulder stock to ATF’s Firearms Technology Branch, asking for an evaluation of the device.  The ATF, in reply, wrote: “Your letter advises that the stock (referenced in this reply as a ‘bump stock’) is intended to assist persons whose hands have limited mobility to ‘bump fire’ an AR-15 type rifle.”  The device replaces the factory stock and grip. The replacement stock moves back and forth with the gun's recoil, allowing it to fire rapidly and continuously as the trigger repeatedly is bumped into the shooter’s finger. A switch allows the user to select semi-automatic fire (one shot for each trigger pull) or the more rapid “bump fire.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo, taken from a video posted on the Slide Fire website, shows the after-market bump stock device, which uses the gun's recoil to cause rapid discharge of bullets.​
> According to the ATF’s June 2010 letter: “The stock has no automatically functioning mechanical parts or springs and performs no automatic mechanical function when installed. In order to use the device, the shooter must apply constant forward pressure with the non-shooting hands and constant rearward pressure with the shooting hand. Accordingly, we find that the ‘bump stock’ is a firearm part and is not regulated as a firearm under the Gun Control Act or the National Firearms Act.”  Slide Fire has posted a copy of the approval letter on its website.
> 
> The company also notes, “By definition, our current rifle stocks are not adjustable stocks or trigger manipulation devices.”  An ATF agent told CBS News that the Las Vegas shooter had equipped 12 of the rifles found in his hotel room with bump stocks.  Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.) said on Tuesday that she intends to introduce legislation to close what she calls the “automatic weapon loophole,” and some Republicans have indicated they may be open to the idea of banning after-market devices that allow semi-automatic weapons to simulate automatic fire.
> 
> Bump-Stock Device Received ATF Green Light During Obama Administration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See also:
> 
> *12 Rifles in Gunman's Hotel Room Had Bump Stocks; 33 Guns Purchased in Past Year*
> _October 4, 2017  - The 64-year-old man who opened fire on Las Vegas concert-goers Sunday night installed bump stocks on 12 of the semi-automatic rifles found in his hotel room, an ATF agent told "CBS This Morning."_
> 
> 
> 
> Bump stocks are among the devices, legal at the moment, that allow a semi-automatic weapon to fire continuously, but weapons equipped with bump stocks do  not fall into the machine gun category.  "A semi-automatic weapon with a bump-fire stock on it is not an illegal  machine gun," Jill Snyder, a special agent in charge at the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, told CBS's Norah O'Donnell.
> 
> On Tuesday afternoon, Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Sheriff Joseph Lombardo told reporters that the gunman had modified his weapoBump-Stock Device Received ATF Green Light During Obama Administration
> By Susan Jones | October 4, 2017 | ns to make them fire faster.  "ATF is participating in that evaluation," he told a news conference. "I can't give you an answer on whether any of them are automatic or not, but we are aware of a device called a bump stock and that enables an individual to speed up the discharge of ammunition.  I don't want to give you any more details than that, but in partnership with the FBI, the ATF, they are sending those weapons back East to the FBI crime lab for further evaluation," Lombardo said.
> 
> ATF Special Agent Snyder was more forthcoming with information about the gunman's firearms:   "From October 2016 to September 28, 2017, he purchased 33 firearms, majority of them rifles," Snyder told CBS.  "We wouldn't get notified of the purchases of the rifles, we would only get notified if there was a multiple sale, which would be two or more handguns in an individual purchase," she added.  Snyder also told CBS that the gunman used magazines holding 60 to 100 rounds each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Sheriff Joseph Lombardo holds a news conference on Tuesday afternoon, Oct. 3, 2017.​
> Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.) on Tuesday said she plans to introduce legislation to "close the automatic weapon loophole."  The senator issued a statement noting that the sale and manufacture of automatic weapons have been illegal since 1986, and automatic weapons produced before 1986 are regulated and tracked by the ATF:  “Despite this, individuals are able to purchase bump fire stocks for less than $200 and easily convert a semi-automatic weapon into a firearm that can shoot between 400 and 800 rounds per minute and inflict absolute carnage," Feinstein wrote. "The Las Vegas shooter appears to have modified at least one of his weapons in this way.  “A ban on bump fire stocks was included in my 2013 assault weapons bill, and I’m looking at how best to proceed with legislation to finally close this loophole. This is the least we should do in the wake of the deadliest mass shooting in U.S. history. It should be our highest priority.”  In other news, the gunman's 62-year-old girlfriend has returned to the United States, arriving in Los Angeles overnight from the Philippines. Lombardo on Tuesday called her a "person of interest" in the case, and the FBI is believed to be interviewing her now.
> 
> 12 Rifles in Gunman's Hotel Room Had Bump Stocks; 33 Guns Purchased in Past Year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Related:
> 
> *‘There Is a False, Bizarre Kind of Courage That Comes With Attaching Yourself’ to…Very Powerful Weapons’*
> _October 3, 2017 | Sen. Chris Murphy (D-Conn.) is pressing for new gun control laws._
> 
> 
> 
> Murphy told MSNBC's "Morning Joe" it’s not just the “specific damage” such rifles can do. It’s also the “false” courage that military-style weapons give to troubled people:  “In Newtown, we ask ourselves whether Adam Lanza would have ever walked into that school if he didn’t have tactical weaponry. There is a false, bizarre kind of courage that comes with attaching yourself to these kind of very powerful weapons.   “And there is a question as to whether these shooters would ever take up position if all they had was a pistol instead of a dangerous military style weapon.”
> 
> Authorities said they found 23 weapons, apparently purchased legally, inside the Mandalay Bay hotel room where a 64-year-old man with no apparent motive or malady opened fire on a crowd of concert-goers, killing 59. Another 527 were injured, officials said.  Murphy blamed the Las Vegas carnage “on the evil inside this one individual,” but also on U.S. laws “that allowed him to get his hands on weapons that are illegal in almost every other civilized country.”  “Maybe he still would have taken a pistol and shot through the window, killed perhaps dozens below, but it would have been difficult without the semi-automatic weapon and the modifications that are still legal to this day in this country,” Murphy said.  “So I think we’ve got to talk about change immediately, and the fact of the matter is, while everybody is focused on Las Vegas, mass shootings represent one percent of the gun casualties in this country. Every single day people are being killed by guns, and we need to talk about what’s happening in Baltimore, Chicago and Hartford on a daily basis.”
> 
> Murphy called for universal background checks, saying that change alone “probably would have stopped many of the other murders around the country on Sunday, before the shooting started in Las Vegas.”  He said a background check bill is most likely to pass Congress, “because it enjoys widespread approval.”
> 
> Sen. Murphy: ‘There Is a False, Bizarre Kind of Courage That Comes With Attaching Yourself’ to…Very Powerful Weapons’
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hello, if i undestand well he could use this because of Obama that the lefties way i saw them this morning crying on CNN .
Stop, Stop, Stop no more of that.
_
"A semi-automatic weapon with a bump-fire stock on it is not an illegal  machine gun," Jill Snyder, a special agent in charge at the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, told CBS's Norah O'Donnell._

_On Tuesday afternoon, Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Sheriff Joseph Lombardo told reporters that the gunman had modified his weapons to make them fire faster._


----------



## Faun

Pop23 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you think the Hotel is to blame?
> 
> 
> 
> Blame congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The second amendment was concocted to keep the government in check. You don't do that with sling shots.
Click to expand...

Oh? So Hodgkinson was just adhering to the Constitution then when he shot Scalise?


----------



## longknife

And don't forget this guy is an Obozo supporter who took part in the protests wearing a pink vagina hat.


----------



## longknife

*Questions About Paddock’s Expertise*



_At National Review, David French observes that despite suspected shooter Stephen Paddock possibly using an illegal fully-automatic weapon, reportedly having an arsenal of more than ten rifles, and holing up in a rented corner room with a setup sophisticated enough to have cameras to alert him to approaching police, his relatives claim Paddock had none of the firearms interest, expertise, or military background one would expect to find in someone who went to Paddock’s lengths to prepare this attack: _

These are questions I’ve previously posed. How the hell did he know what a Kill Box is and be able to move positions to remain in it?

More @ There's Something VERY Strange About The Las Vegas Shootings


----------



## longknife

*Local, state politicians jockey for face time in wake of Strip massacre* @ Local, state politicians jockey for face time in wake of Strip massacre

It’s disgusting. They have absolutely no information to add and are simply trying to show their constituents just how “concerned” they are. Did they help survivors? They, in truth, haven’t done one damn think to alleviate the situation.


----------



## xyz

Dalia said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
> 
> 
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Methinks it has something to do with expansion reaching the west coast & running outta wilderness, running outta shootable indians, no more gold in California & especially losing the Civil War
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have history in France of War.. Napoleon 1, two world war, French révolutioin but we can't be armed like you American.
> I ask why people like Stephen Paddock could have so many weapon ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have never technically lost a war, especially on our own soil. That is probably the biggest reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the biggest threat you had on your soil was on September 11, 2001 but it had military cuts before and when  September 11  happen you only had two F-15s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of available to get down the threatening planes.
> Your Army is Powerful, a few years ago I saw a show that said your Army is 5 times more powerful than the others. but there were still cuts under Obama.
Click to expand...

I don't think they only had two fighters available, that's just what they decided to launch. Plus Obama wasn't president in 2001.


----------



## Dalia

longknife said:


> And don't forget this guy is an Obozo supporter who took part in the protests wearing a pink vagina hat.


Yes, it sure look like a other crazy Anti Trump.


----------



## Dalia

xyz said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks it has something to do with expansion reaching the west coast & running outta wilderness, running outta shootable indians, no more gold in California & especially losing the Civil War
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have history in France of War.. Napoleon 1, two world war, French révolutioin but we can't be armed like you American.
> I ask why people like Stephen Paddock could have so many weapon ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have never technically lost a war, especially on our own soil. That is probably the biggest reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the biggest threat you had on your soil was on September 11, 2001 but it had military cuts before and when  September 11  happen you only had two F-15s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of available to get down the threatening planes.
> Your Army is Powerful, a few years ago I saw a show that said your Army is 5 times more powerful than the others. but there were still cuts under Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think they only had two fighters available, that's just what they decided to launch. Plus Obama wasn't president in 2001.
Click to expand...

No, only two that was available around New York and Obama made some cut when he was elect in 2008.


----------



## rightwinger

Pop23 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you think the Hotel is to blame?
> 
> 
> 
> Blame congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The second amendment was concocted to keep the government in check. You don't do that with sling shots.
Click to expand...

No
The first amendment was to keep government in check
It makes the second amendment unnecessary


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blame congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The second amendment was concocted to keep the government in check. You don't do that with sling shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> The first amendment was to keep government in check
> It makes the second amendment unnecessary
Click to expand...

The second makes the first possible.

When the government tries to take away your rights as history shows all governments do you'll be glad to have the second amendment.
Or maybe you just need to live where there are no protected rights at all then you never have to worry about people owning guns or saying something that upsets you.


----------



## Dalia

longknife said:


> *Questions About Paddock’s Expertise*
> 
> 
> 
> _At National Review, David French observes that despite suspected shooter Stephen Paddock possibly using an illegal fully-automatic weapon, reportedly having an arsenal of more than ten rifles, and holing up in a rented corner room with a setup sophisticated enough to have cameras to alert him to approaching police, his relatives claim Paddock had none of the firearms interest, expertise, or military background one would expect to find in someone who went to Paddock’s lengths to prepare this attack: _
> 
> These are questions I’ve previously posed. How the hell did he know what a Kill Box is and be able to move positions to remain in it?
> 
> More @ There's Something VERY Strange About The Las Vegas Shootings


Why does it take so long to know the motivation? it is either he was radicalized or he was an Antifa. all this assholes are protected when *Charlottesville*  arrived we got his name and the motivation right away.


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The second amendment was concocted to keep the government in check. You don't do that with sling shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> The first amendment was to keep government in check
> It makes the second amendment unnecessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The second makes the first possible.
> 
> When the government tries to take away your rights as history shows all governments do you'll be glad to have the second amendment.
> Or maybe you just need to live where there are no protected rights at all then you never have to worry about people owning guns or saying something that upsets you.
Click to expand...

We have never needed a second amendment to keep government in check
If you tried to use your personal firearm against government forces they would anihilate you


----------



## Old Yeller

Dalia said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Questions About Paddock’s Expertise*
> 
> 
> 
> _At National Review, David French observes that despite suspected shooter Stephen Paddock possibly using an illegal fully-automatic weapon, reportedly having an arsenal of more than ten rifles, and holing up in a rented corner room with a setup sophisticated enough to have cameras to alert him to approaching police, his relatives claim Paddock had none of the firearms interest, expertise, or military background one would expect to find in someone who went to Paddock’s lengths to prepare this attack: _
> 
> These are questions I’ve previously posed. How the hell did he know what a Kill Box is and be able to move positions to remain in it?
> 
> More @ There's Something VERY Strange About The Las Vegas Shootings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it take so long to know motivation? it is either he was radicalized or he was an Antifa. all this assholes are protected when *Charlottesville*  arrived we got his name and the motivation right away.
Click to expand...





Dalia said:


> Why does it take so long to know motivation? it is either he was radicalized or he was an Antifa. all this assholes are protected when *Charlottesville* arrived we got his name and the motivation right away.




Good question:  It must be really BAD news and think they are trying to let things cool down to prepare the population for this information.  ISLAMIC ANTIFA KKK RW BLM LEFTIST RW.....  un-likely just a Crazy person?


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
> 
> 
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The second amendment was concocted to keep the government in check. You don't do that with sling shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> The first amendment was to keep government in check
> It makes the second amendment unnecessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The second makes the first possible.
> 
> When the government tries to take away your rights as history shows all governments do you'll be glad to have the second amendment.
> Or maybe you just need to live where there are no protected rights at all then you never have to worry about people owning guns or saying something that upsets you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have never needed a second amendment to keep government in check
> If you tried to use your personal firearm against government forces they would anihilate you
Click to expand...


You know there are countless examples in history of smaller forces winning out over larger ones.  And we have only been around for 200 years or so.  Not a very long track record and the way the government is growing and becoming more and more intrusive sooner or later people will get tired of it.

But hey like I said maybe you need to move to a place where you have no protected rights it seems you'll be happier in a place like that.


----------



## Dalia

Old Yeller said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Questions About Paddock’s Expertise*
> 
> 
> 
> _At National Review, David French observes that despite suspected shooter Stephen Paddock possibly using an illegal fully-automatic weapon, reportedly having an arsenal of more than ten rifles, and holing up in a rented corner room with a setup sophisticated enough to have cameras to alert him to approaching police, his relatives claim Paddock had none of the firearms interest, expertise, or military background one would expect to find in someone who went to Paddock’s lengths to prepare this attack: _
> 
> These are questions I’ve previously posed. How the hell did he know what a Kill Box is and be able to move positions to remain in it?
> 
> More @ There's Something VERY Strange About The Las Vegas Shootings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it take so long to know motivation? it is either he was radicalized or he was an Antifa. all this assholes are protected when *Charlottesville*  arrived we got his name and the motivation right away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it take so long to know motivation? it is either he was radicalized or he was an Antifa. all this assholes are protected when *Charlottesville* arrived we got his name and the motivation right away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good question:  It must be really BAD news and think they are trying to let things cool down to prepare the population for this information.  ISLAMIC ANTIFA KKK RW BLM LEFTIST RW.....  un-likely just a Crazy person?
Click to expand...

It's true, CNN does not talk about it anymore if it would have been like  *Charlottesville* the breaking News would have been to infinity.
Fuck, Tell us why  ? in addition he is white you should be happy. it is not a Muslim those you protected or a black too.
We are waiting  that you tell us the Truth.


----------



## Old Yeller

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second amendment was concocted to keep the government in check. You don't do that with sling shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> The first amendment was to keep government in check
> It makes the second amendment unnecessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The second makes the first possible.
> 
> When the government tries to take away your rights as history shows all governments do you'll be glad to have the second amendment.
> Or maybe you just need to live where there are no protected rights at all then you never have to worry about people owning guns or saying something that upsets you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have never needed a second amendment to keep government in check
> If you tried to use your personal firearm against government forces they would anihilate you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know there are countless examples in history of smaller forces winning out over larger ones.  And we have only been around for 200 years or so.  Not a very long track record and the way the government is growing and becoming more and more intrusive sooner or later people will get tired of it.
> 
> But hey like I said maybe you need to move to a place where you have no protected rights it seems you'll be happier in a place like that.
Click to expand...



We may also need you ARMED to fight against the crazy population half when they start riots or revolution type stuff? Thanks for your service all you decent gun owners.  Take them out when they try to impose their will on the rest of us.


----------



## paperview

longknife said:


> *Questions About Paddock’s Expertise*
> 
> 
> 
> _At National Review, David French observes that despite suspected shooter Stephen Paddock possibly using an illegal fully-automatic weapon, reportedly having an arsenal of more than ten rifles, and holing up in a rented corner room with a setup sophisticated enough to have cameras to alert him to approaching police, his relatives claim Paddock had none of the firearms interest, expertise, or military background one would expect to find in someone who went to Paddock’s lengths to prepare this attack: _
> 
> These are questions I’ve previously posed. How the hell did he know what a Kill Box is and be able to move positions to remain in it?
> 
> More @ There's Something VERY Strange About The Las Vegas Shootings


Wow.   You really are crazy as all fuck.


----------



## paperview

Dalia said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget this guy is an Obozo supporter who took part in the protests wearing a pink vagina hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it sure look like a other crazy Anti Trump.
Click to expand...

 

Some of you folks belong in a freakin loony bin.  I swear.


----------



## Dalia

paperview said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Questions About Paddock’s Expertise*
> 
> 
> 
> _At National Review, David French observes that despite suspected shooter Stephen Paddock possibly using an illegal fully-automatic weapon, reportedly having an arsenal of more than ten rifles, and holing up in a rented corner room with a setup sophisticated enough to have cameras to alert him to approaching police, his relatives claim Paddock had none of the firearms interest, expertise, or military background one would expect to find in someone who went to Paddock’s lengths to prepare this attack: _
> 
> These are questions I’ve previously posed. How the hell did he know what a Kill Box is and be able to move positions to remain in it?
> 
> More @ There's Something VERY Strange About The Las Vegas Shootings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.   You really are crazy as all fuck.
Click to expand...

 


paperview said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget this guy is an Obozo supporter who took part in the protests wearing a pink vagina hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it sure look like a other crazy Anti Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you folks belong in a freakin loony bin.  I swear.
Click to expand...


Here come the no good lefties...


----------



## james bond

paperview said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Questions About Paddock’s Expertise*
> 
> 
> 
> _At National Review, David French observes that despite suspected shooter Stephen Paddock possibly using an illegal fully-automatic weapon, reportedly having an arsenal of more than ten rifles, and holing up in a rented corner room with a setup sophisticated enough to have cameras to alert him to approaching police, his relatives claim Paddock had none of the firearms interest, expertise, or military background one would expect to find in someone who went to Paddock’s lengths to prepare this attack: _
> 
> These are questions I’ve previously posed. How the hell did he know what a Kill Box is and be able to move positions to remain in it?
> 
> More @ There's Something VERY Strange About The Las Vegas Shootings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.   You really are crazy as all fuck.
Click to expand...


>>Wow.   You really are crazy as all fuck.<<

At least, it's a motive.  He was an anti-Trump loonie.  Better than we don't know I'm reading in all the news.

If true, then it would be hidden until this thing blew over.


----------



## Faun

Dalia said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Questions About Paddock’s Expertise*
> 
> 
> 
> _At National Review, David French observes that despite suspected shooter Stephen Paddock possibly using an illegal fully-automatic weapon, reportedly having an arsenal of more than ten rifles, and holing up in a rented corner room with a setup sophisticated enough to have cameras to alert him to approaching police, his relatives claim Paddock had none of the firearms interest, expertise, or military background one would expect to find in someone who went to Paddock’s lengths to prepare this attack: _
> 
> These are questions I’ve previously posed. How the hell did he know what a Kill Box is and be able to move positions to remain in it?
> 
> More @ There's Something VERY Strange About The Las Vegas Shootings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it take so long to know the motivation? it is either he was radicalized or he was an Antifa. all this assholes are protected when *Charlottesville*  arrived we got his name and the motivation right away.
Click to expand...

It helped to catch that asshole alive.


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second amendment was concocted to keep the government in check. You don't do that with sling shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> The first amendment was to keep government in check
> It makes the second amendment unnecessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The second makes the first possible.
> 
> When the government tries to take away your rights as history shows all governments do you'll be glad to have the second amendment.
> Or maybe you just need to live where there are no protected rights at all then you never have to worry about people owning guns or saying something that upsets you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have never needed a second amendment to keep government in check
> If you tried to use your personal firearm against government forces they would anihilate you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know there are countless examples in history of smaller forces winning out over larger ones.  And we have only been around for 200 years or so.  Not a very long track record and the way the government is growing and becoming more and more intrusive sooner or later people will get tired of it.
> 
> But hey like I said maybe you need to move to a place where you have no protected rights it seems you'll be happier in a place like that.
Click to expand...

We have the most powerful military in the history of mankind
A bunch of untrained rednecks with shotguns are not a fighting force


----------



## james bond

Didn't the perp shoot at conservatives?  Even one lefty nutjobber was fired from her job for not sympathizing.


----------



## james bond

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The second amendment was concocted to keep the government in check. You don't do that with sling shots.
> 
> 
> 
> No
> The first amendment was to keep government in check
> It makes the second amendment unnecessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The second makes the first possible.
> 
> When the government tries to take away your rights as history shows all governments do you'll be glad to have the second amendment.
> Or maybe you just need to live where there are no protected rights at all then you never have to worry about people owning guns or saying something that upsets you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have never needed a second amendment to keep government in check
> If you tried to use your personal firearm against government forces they would anihilate you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know there are countless examples in history of smaller forces winning out over larger ones.  And we have only been around for 200 years or so.  Not a very long track record and the way the government is growing and becoming more and more intrusive sooner or later people will get tired of it.
> 
> But hey like I said maybe you need to move to a place where you have no protected rights it seems you'll be happier in a place like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the most powerful military in the history of mankind
> A bunch of untrained rednecks with shotguns are not a fighting force
Click to expand...


What are you babbling about?

Here's the scoop...

"*Oct 1917-Oct 2017 Celebrating an Evil Anniversary in Las Vegas? *

How many Americans innocently going about their daily lives know the significance of Oct 1917, or that today's Communists are celebrating it's Centennial?
October 1917 marks when Lenin's "Bolsheviks" attacked the government, took-over the Winter Palace, and installed the first Communist government in Russia.
While the human misery of this "revolution" lasted from 1917-1991, there are many misguided individuals to this day that would like nothing better than to repeat this horrible experience and inflict it upon even more of humanity.

The *Antifa* assholes are violent Leftists, whose philosophy is Marxist, with broad $upport and organization that need to be taken seriously.
- They are NOT your friends, and they want a violent revolution to destroy "capitalism" and install "Communism." [read: Leftist Morons]
I have just been informed by an "anonymous source" who is well-known to me (see what I did there NYT?)  that the FBI collected *Antifa* documents/literature from the room of the Las Vegas shooter.

- You will not be hearing this from the Leftist MSM, or the Leftist Politicians [read: Democrats]...it does not serve their agenda.

Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## MarkDuffy

There is so much rightwing garbage being thrown at this story, you can imagine what Hillary went through in 2016 and these clowns don't have the russians helping them.


----------



## beagle9

Leo123 said:


> Not restrict common sense items, but weapons of mass destruction that can kill so many in a single event ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fertilizer can cause mass destruction.  Fire can cause mass destruction.  Hey on 9/11 we learned that a passenger plane can cause mass destruction.  Yet none of those is severely restricted..  Automobiles probably kill more people every year than the worst mass murderer.  I think if they ban 'bump-stocks' the next will be all semi-auto weapons thereby effectively un-arming law abiding citizens.
Click to expand...

 Great points, and great debate everybody....  Hmm, then it comes down to dealing with criminals more severely then or at least the ones who don't kill themselves.  This ridiculous PC culture that created an environment of confusion when it comes to dealing with criminals and their crimes needs to get rolled back big time.  I mean we have a culture of people that feel sorry for criminals who committed disgusting crimes, and this they do when the perp is getting a lethal injection that might make the perp feel a little discomfort for their acts of evil ??????   Good grief.


----------



## Circe

Dalia said:


> Why my thread is been transfert to the current events ?




Sounds Russian.  Too much Russian input in our forums and Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## Circe

MarkDuffy said:


> Uh oh, girlfriend now has an attorney



Lord, she better have an attorney. Quick.


----------



## Circe

rightwinger said:


> Because this is America and we love our guns
> 
> We eat, sleep and dream about guns
> 
> We have delusions of shooting it out with bad guys, defending the country against invaders, fighting the evil government. We were raised on cowboys and Indians and everything can be settled with a gun
> 
> We love our guns more than our children and believe they "keep us safe". We are willing to put up with 30,000 gun deaths a year, we ignore presidential assassinations and the slaughter of six year olds.....it is a small price to pay for out second amendment rights



That's it.

What he said. And proud of it!


----------



## Circe

OldLady said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the "girlfriends" work badge still fuction to let this guy skulk the secret entrance-exits?  Does this girlfriend still work there?  If not.....hotel got issues.  More fake news trickled out perhaps?
> 
> She lived in the Mesquite home but knows nothing? She just happens to go to Japan the night of shooting? Nice. Who paid?
> 
> 
> 
> According to the article I read, she never worked at Mandalay Bay.  She worked somewhere else a few years ago, which is how she met Paddock.  There is still conflicting info out there.
Click to expand...


What I want to know is, why did she come back in a wheelchair?  Pity party?


----------



## Circe

Pop23 said:


> [it appears he was providing her an apartment in a building he owned.



Migod, that Paddock was just a Daddy Warbucks, wasn't he?

I give up --- this is just one of those things that happen. There's no use trying to make any sense of it; it's like Adam Lanza.


----------



## paperview

james bond said:


> ....
> Draw your own conclusions.
> ...


We can conclude you're an idiot who likes to use 10 year old photoshops of unrelated events in foreign countries.


----------



## Old Yeller

Circe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does the "girlfriends" work badge still fuction to let this guy skulk the secret entrance-exits?  Does this girlfriend still work there?  If not.....hotel got issues.  More fake news trickled out perhaps?
> 
> She lived in the Mesquite home but knows nothing? She just happens to go to Japan the night of shooting? Nice. Who paid?
> 
> 
> 
> According to the article I read, she never worked at Mandalay Bay.  She worked somewhere else a few years ago, which is how she met Paddock.  There is still conflicting info out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I want to know is, why did she come back in a wheelchair?  Pity party?
Click to expand...




Circe said:


> What I want to know is, why did she come back in a wheelchair? Pity party?



I thought maybe the FBI wanted to shield her or hide her or hurry it up?  Was she cuffed underneath? 

It is a long brutal flight from Asia and she had one stop on the way over there, maybe reverse trip also?  It can be 30 hours or more door to door.  It can take 4 hours to get into the Airport in the Philippines.....(disclaimer I was never at Manila, but told about it).  18 hours in the air.  Layovers,  re-boarding......customs.  It is a horrible event.  Jet lag is much worse coming this way.  They got her at her weakest point.  She is old too.

Why would she come back?   And she was had just arrived back into USA recently (25th?) and took off again?


edit: they say she was "sent away"  huh?  I always take a ticket and go overseas when someone says jump.  ugh.......the trip is painful.  She had just come back?  No freakin' way!


----------



## Pop23

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The second amendment was concocted to keep the government in check. You don't do that with sling shots.
> 
> 
> 
> No
> The first amendment was to keep government in check
> It makes the second amendment unnecessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The second makes the first possible.
> 
> When the government tries to take away your rights as history shows all governments do you'll be glad to have the second amendment.
> Or maybe you just need to live where there are no protected rights at all then you never have to worry about people owning guns or saying something that upsets you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have never needed a second amendment to keep government in check
> If you tried to use your personal firearm against government forces they would anihilate you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know there are countless examples in history of smaller forces winning out over larger ones.  And we have only been around for 200 years or so.  Not a very long track record and the way the government is growing and becoming more and more intrusive sooner or later people will get tired of it.
> 
> But hey like I said maybe you need to move to a place where you have no protected rights it seems you'll be happier in a place like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the most powerful military in the history of mankind
> A bunch of untrained rednecks with shotguns are not a fighting force
Click to expand...


Many of those Rednecks are trained military. And in the case of the overthrow of an unjust government, what makes you think current military would fight its own people. 

You are indeed a moron


----------



## Pop23

Faun said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blame congress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The second amendment was concocted to keep the government in check. You don't do that with sling shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? So Hodgkinson was just adhering to the Constitution then when he shot Scalise?
Click to expand...


How so?


----------



## Faun

Pop23 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The second amendment was concocted to keep the government in check. You don't do that with sling shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? So Hodgkinson was just adhering to the Constitution then when he shot Scalise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...

I was asking you. You said the guns are to "keep the government in check." Is that what he was doing?


----------



## Dalia

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Questions About Paddock’s Expertise*
> 
> 
> 
> _At National Review, David French observes that despite suspected shooter Stephen Paddock possibly using an illegal fully-automatic weapon, reportedly having an arsenal of more than ten rifles, and holing up in a rented corner room with a setup sophisticated enough to have cameras to alert him to approaching police, his relatives claim Paddock had none of the firearms interest, expertise, or military background one would expect to find in someone who went to Paddock’s lengths to prepare this attack: _
> 
> These are questions I’ve previously posed. How the hell did he know what a Kill Box is and be able to move positions to remain in it?
> 
> More @ There's Something VERY Strange About The Las Vegas Shootings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it take so long to know the motivation? it is either he was radicalized or he was an Antifa. all this assholes are protected when *Charlottesville*  arrived we got his name and the motivation right away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It helped to catch that asshole alive.
Click to expand...

True....at least he will talk and we will know the motivation. now it feel we will never know.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dalia said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandalay Bay is gonna come outta this stinking worse than ANY republican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you think the Hotel is to blame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
Click to expand...


A Colt:






For cowboy-era guns, I'd pick a Remington.

I've had a "semi-auto" .22 Marlin model 60 since I was 11. Guns don't kill people, people kill people.

By the way, there's no way to convince me some 64 year old man that liked Taco Bell, gambling, and cruises, had 23 guns all dialed in @ 330 yards within 4 months of having them.

Bullshit!


----------



## Vastator

Marion Morrison said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Do you think the Hotel is to blame?
> 
> 
> 
> Blame congress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rightwinger blames everyone but the shooter.
> 
> Interesting. Seems if you inflame his hatred you must point your finger at others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shooter was allowed to legally purchase a weapon capable of mowing down concert goers at 600 rounds per minute
> 
> Congress has done nothing in response to massacre after massacre
> 
> They share the blame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A question for you Americans ... why be in possession of "war" weapon ?
> A weapon has been made to defend itself like one sees in the good movies of cowboys.a colt, a rifle. but not more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Colt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For cowboy-era guns, I'd pick a Remington.
> 
> I've had a "semi-auto" .22 Marlin model 60 since I was 11. Guns don't kill people, people kill people.
> 
> By the way, there's no way to convince me some 64 year old man that liked Taco Bell, gambling, and cruises, had 23 guns all dialed in @ 330 yards within 4 months of having them.
> 
> Bullshit!
Click to expand...

Fast and Furious part 2 ISIS in America Edition.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Why is all this not front and center anymore? It got found out he was a leftist?


----------



## L.K.Eder

obama, hillary and the deep state are keeping a tight lid on this. they misunderestimated the swarm intelligence of internet sleuthes gathering on usmb and 4chan.


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The second amendment was concocted to keep the government in check. You don't do that with sling shots.
> 
> 
> 
> No
> The first amendment was to keep government in check
> It makes the second amendment unnecessary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The second makes the first possible.
> 
> When the government tries to take away your rights as history shows all governments do you'll be glad to have the second amendment.
> Or maybe you just need to live where there are no protected rights at all then you never have to worry about people owning guns or saying something that upsets you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have never needed a second amendment to keep government in check
> If you tried to use your personal firearm against government forces they would anihilate you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know there are countless examples in history of smaller forces winning out over larger ones.  And we have only been around for 200 years or so.  Not a very long track record and the way the government is growing and becoming more and more intrusive sooner or later people will get tired of it.
> 
> But hey like I said maybe you need to move to a place where you have no protected rights it seems you'll be happier in a place like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the most powerful military in the history of mankind
> A bunch of untrained rednecks with shotguns are not a fighting force
Click to expand...


You know if a couple million people decided to use guerrilla tactics our military would be tested.

And in all honesty all a small force has to do is make it too expensive and painful for the powers that be to continue the fight.


----------



## NoNukes

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can be sure it's not a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Against the odds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you made a quick, false assumption, but you refuse to admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not refusing to admit anything. I made a cynical comment rooted in the empirical. You don't like it because it doesn't fit your left wing fantasy world.
> _Your_ problem.
Click to expand...

Say what you want, it does not change the truth that you cannot admit to being wrong.


----------



## depotoo

Investigators are trying to identify a mystery woman seen with Stephen Paddock in the days before the Las Vegas massacre, several law enforcement officials told NBC News. 

They don't know if she has any connection to the attack, but they would like to speak with her as they build a timeline of Paddock's last days, the officials said.
Who is the mystery woman who was seen with Stephen Paddock?


----------



## rightwinger

Pop23 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No
> The first amendment was to keep government in check
> It makes the second amendment unnecessary
> 
> 
> 
> The second makes the first possible.
> 
> When the government tries to take away your rights as history shows all governments do you'll be glad to have the second amendment.
> Or maybe you just need to live where there are no protected rights at all then you never have to worry about people owning guns or saying something that upsets you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have never needed a second amendment to keep government in check
> If you tried to use your personal firearm against government forces they would anihilate you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know there are countless examples in history of smaller forces winning out over larger ones.  And we have only been around for 200 years or so.  Not a very long track record and the way the government is growing and becoming more and more intrusive sooner or later people will get tired of it.
> 
> But hey like I said maybe you need to move to a place where you have no protected rights it seems you'll be happier in a place like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the most powerful military in the history of mankind
> A bunch of untrained rednecks with shotguns are not a fighting force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of those Rednecks are trained military. And in the case of the overthrow of an unjust government, what makes you think current military would fight its own people.
> 
> You are indeed a moron
Click to expand...


If indeed they are trained military, they understand the futility of going up against a highly trained fighting unit with body armor, night vision, communications, a command structure, unbroken logistics, air power and armored vehicles

The current military will fight the armed rednecks the first time one of them kills one of their buddies


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The second makes the first possible.
> 
> When the government tries to take away your rights as history shows all governments do you'll be glad to have the second amendment.
> Or maybe you just need to live where there are no protected rights at all then you never have to worry about people owning guns or saying something that upsets you.
> 
> 
> 
> We have never needed a second amendment to keep government in check
> If you tried to use your personal firearm against government forces they would anihilate you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know there are countless examples in history of smaller forces winning out over larger ones.  And we have only been around for 200 years or so.  Not a very long track record and the way the government is growing and becoming more and more intrusive sooner or later people will get tired of it.
> 
> But hey like I said maybe you need to move to a place where you have no protected rights it seems you'll be happier in a place like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the most powerful military in the history of mankind
> A bunch of untrained rednecks with shotguns are not a fighting force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of those Rednecks are trained military. And in the case of the overthrow of an unjust government, what makes you think current military would fight its own people.
> 
> You are indeed a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If indeed they are trained military, they understand the futility of going up against a highly trained fighting unit with body armor, night vision, communications, a command structure, unbroken logistics, air power and armored vehicles
> 
> The current military will fight the armed rednecks the first time one of them kills one of their buddies
Click to expand...


Yeah a smaller force can never harry a larger one to the point they leave the field.  It's never been done before.


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have never needed a second amendment to keep government in check
> If you tried to use your personal firearm against government forces they would anihilate you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know there are countless examples in history of smaller forces winning out over larger ones.  And we have only been around for 200 years or so.  Not a very long track record and the way the government is growing and becoming more and more intrusive sooner or later people will get tired of it.
> 
> But hey like I said maybe you need to move to a place where you have no protected rights it seems you'll be happier in a place like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the most powerful military in the history of mankind
> A bunch of untrained rednecks with shotguns are not a fighting force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of those Rednecks are trained military. And in the case of the overthrow of an unjust government, what makes you think current military would fight its own people.
> 
> You are indeed a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If indeed they are trained military, they understand the futility of going up against a highly trained fighting unit with body armor, night vision, communications, a command structure, unbroken logistics, air power and armored vehicles
> 
> The current military will fight the armed rednecks the first time one of them kills one of their buddies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah a smaller force can never harry a larger one to the point they leave the field.  It's never been done before.
Click to expand...


Yea...gun nuts can take their guns and pick off soldiers one by one
Snipers are usually killed

But unlike an occupying army that can pack up and go home, an army that lives here has no place to go

Sniper fire and commando tactics were used against the British. It caused them to change their tactics. What caused the British to go home was the Continental Army and the French Navy

American redneck gun nuts do not have that


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know there are countless examples in history of smaller forces winning out over larger ones.  And we have only been around for 200 years or so.  Not a very long track record and the way the government is growing and becoming more and more intrusive sooner or later people will get tired of it.
> 
> But hey like I said maybe you need to move to a place where you have no protected rights it seems you'll be happier in a place like that.
> 
> 
> 
> We have the most powerful military in the history of mankind
> A bunch of untrained rednecks with shotguns are not a fighting force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of those Rednecks are trained military. And in the case of the overthrow of an unjust government, what makes you think current military would fight its own people.
> 
> You are indeed a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If indeed they are trained military, they understand the futility of going up against a highly trained fighting unit with body armor, night vision, communications, a command structure, unbroken logistics, air power and armored vehicles
> 
> The current military will fight the armed rednecks the first time one of them kills one of their buddies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah a smaller force can never harry a larger one to the point they leave the field.  It's never been done before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea...gun nuts can take their guns and pick off soldiers one by one
> Snipers are usually killed
> 
> But unlike an occupying army that can pack up and go home, an army that lives here has no place to go
> 
> Sniper fire and commando tactics were used against the British. It caused them to change their tactics. What caused the British to go home was the Continental Army and the French Navy
> 
> American redneck gun nuts do not have that
Click to expand...


MEh whatever. 

I have a hard time believing that if enough Americans did rebel that the Army wouldn't be reluctant to engage

It's never going to happen at least not in my lifetime so I really don't give a fuck.

But while I am here I will always be for law abiding citizens having the right to own firearms


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have the most powerful military in the history of mankind
> A bunch of untrained rednecks with shotguns are not a fighting force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of those Rednecks are trained military. And in the case of the overthrow of an unjust government, what makes you think current military would fight its own people.
> 
> You are indeed a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If indeed they are trained military, they understand the futility of going up against a highly trained fighting unit with body armor, night vision, communications, a command structure, unbroken logistics, air power and armored vehicles
> 
> The current military will fight the armed rednecks the first time one of them kills one of their buddies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah a smaller force can never harry a larger one to the point they leave the field.  It's never been done before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea...gun nuts can take their guns and pick off soldiers one by one
> Snipers are usually killed
> 
> But unlike an occupying army that can pack up and go home, an army that lives here has no place to go
> 
> Sniper fire and commando tactics were used against the British. It caused them to change their tactics. What caused the British to go home was the Continental Army and the French Navy
> 
> American redneck gun nuts do not have that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MEh whatever.
> 
> I have a hard time believing that if enough Americans did rebel that the Army wouldn't be reluctant to engage
> 
> It's never going to happen at least not in my lifetime so I really don't give a fuck.
> 
> But while I am here I will always be for law abiding citizens having the right to own firearms
Click to expand...


It is all fantasy anyway. Americans are too fat and lazy to rebel
Rebellion takes commitment. The willingness to sacrifice everything for a cause
Americans are unwilling to give up their smartphones and video games


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of those Rednecks are trained military. And in the case of the overthrow of an unjust government, what makes you think current military would fight its own people.
> 
> You are indeed a moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If indeed they are trained military, they understand the futility of going up against a highly trained fighting unit with body armor, night vision, communications, a command structure, unbroken logistics, air power and armored vehicles
> 
> The current military will fight the armed rednecks the first time one of them kills one of their buddies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah a smaller force can never harry a larger one to the point they leave the field.  It's never been done before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea...gun nuts can take their guns and pick off soldiers one by one
> Snipers are usually killed
> 
> But unlike an occupying army that can pack up and go home, an army that lives here has no place to go
> 
> Sniper fire and commando tactics were used against the British. It caused them to change their tactics. What caused the British to go home was the Continental Army and the French Navy
> 
> American redneck gun nuts do not have that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MEh whatever.
> 
> I have a hard time believing that if enough Americans did rebel that the Army wouldn't be reluctant to engage
> 
> It's never going to happen at least not in my lifetime so I really don't give a fuck.
> 
> But while I am here I will always be for law abiding citizens having the right to own firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is all fantasy anyway. Americans are too fat and lazy to rebel
> Rebellion takes commitment. The willingness to sacrifice everything for a cause
> Americans are unwilling to give up their smartphones and video games
Click to expand...


So I guess all the whining about obesity will stop at least from the left who also wants gun bans


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If indeed they are trained military, they understand the futility of going up against a highly trained fighting unit with body armor, night vision, communications, a command structure, unbroken logistics, air power and armored vehicles
> 
> The current military will fight the armed rednecks the first time one of them kills one of their buddies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a smaller force can never harry a larger one to the point they leave the field.  It's never been done before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea...gun nuts can take their guns and pick off soldiers one by one
> Snipers are usually killed
> 
> But unlike an occupying army that can pack up and go home, an army that lives here has no place to go
> 
> Sniper fire and commando tactics were used against the British. It caused them to change their tactics. What caused the British to go home was the Continental Army and the French Navy
> 
> American redneck gun nuts do not have that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MEh whatever.
> 
> I have a hard time believing that if enough Americans did rebel that the Army wouldn't be reluctant to engage
> 
> It's never going to happen at least not in my lifetime so I really don't give a fuck.
> 
> But while I am here I will always be for law abiding citizens having the right to own firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is all fantasy anyway. Americans are too fat and lazy to rebel
> Rebellion takes commitment. The willingness to sacrifice everything for a cause
> Americans are unwilling to give up their smartphones and video games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess all the whining about obesity will stop at least from the left who also wants gun bans
Click to expand...


Shut up and eat your cheeseburger


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah a smaller force can never harry a larger one to the point they leave the field.  It's never been done before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...gun nuts can take their guns and pick off soldiers one by one
> Snipers are usually killed
> 
> But unlike an occupying army that can pack up and go home, an army that lives here has no place to go
> 
> Sniper fire and commando tactics were used against the British. It caused them to change their tactics. What caused the British to go home was the Continental Army and the French Navy
> 
> American redneck gun nuts do not have that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MEh whatever.
> 
> I have a hard time believing that if enough Americans did rebel that the Army wouldn't be reluctant to engage
> 
> It's never going to happen at least not in my lifetime so I really don't give a fuck.
> 
> But while I am here I will always be for law abiding citizens having the right to own firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is all fantasy anyway. Americans are too fat and lazy to rebel
> Rebellion takes commitment. The willingness to sacrifice everything for a cause
> Americans are unwilling to give up their smartphones and video games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess all the whining about obesity will stop at least from the left who also wants gun bans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up and eat your cheeseburger
Click to expand...


All you gun banners should love this place.  Shit man the governemnt should buy it out and set one up in every town


----------



## MarkDuffy

I'm gonna be really pissed if trump comes out against bump stocks and his polls go through the roof


----------



## g5000

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can be sure it's not a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, it got all the way to the 4th post before this started.  You guys are slipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a problem with logic and reason?
Click to expand...

I have no problem at all with logic and reason.  In fact, the majority of my posts on this forum are spent calling out you retards who have none.

Out of all the mass shootings in America, you are OBLIVIOUS that only a tiny fraction of one percent were done by Muslims, you stupid, stupid, stupid fucking c*nt.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

NoNukes said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can be sure it's not a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Against the odds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you made a quick, false assumption, but you refuse to admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not refusing to admit anything. I made a cynical comment rooted in the empirical. You don't like it because it doesn't fit your left wing fantasy world.
> _Your_ problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say what you want, it does not change the truth that you cannot admit to being wrong.
Click to expand...

There is no right or wrong in speculation. 
I suppose your be just as incensed if a black church was shot up by a white guy and the guess was that it was a white supremacist.
Don't be a phony.


----------



## Dalia

depotoo said:


> Investigators are trying to identify a mystery woman seen with Stephen Paddock in the days before the Las Vegas massacre, several law enforcement officials told NBC News.
> 
> They don't know if she has any connection to the attack, but they would like to speak with her as they build a timeline of Paddock's last days, the officials said.
> Who is the mystery woman who was seen with Stephen Paddock?


Hello depotoo, Perhaps it is this woman who shouts at the concert : you're all going to die?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigators are trying to identify a mystery woman seen with Stephen Paddock in the days before the Las Vegas massacre, several law enforcement officials told NBC News.
> 
> They don't know if she has any connection to the attack, but they would like to speak with her as they build a timeline of Paddock's last days, the officials said.
> Who is the mystery woman who was seen with Stephen Paddock?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello depotoo, Perhaps it is this woman who shouts at the concert : you're all going to die?
Click to expand...


No that woman is his girlfriend and she was in the Philippines at the time of the massacre. So this other woman is a mystery woman they have not apprehended.


----------



## Dalia

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigators are trying to identify a mystery woman seen with Stephen Paddock in the days before the Las Vegas massacre, several law enforcement officials told NBC News.
> 
> They don't know if she has any connection to the attack, but they would like to speak with her as they build a timeline of Paddock's last days, the officials said.
> Who is the mystery woman who was seen with Stephen Paddock?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello depotoo, Perhaps it is this woman who shouts at the concert : you're all going to die?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that woman is his girlfriend and she was in the Philippines at the time of the massacre. So this other woman is a mystery woman they have not apprehended.
Click to expand...

Hello Lucy Hamilton, I mean that the woman who shouts at the concert you're all going to die?t is perhaps the mysterious woman who was seen with Paddock a day before?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigators are trying to identify a mystery woman seen with Stephen Paddock in the days before the Las Vegas massacre, several law enforcement officials told NBC News.
> 
> They don't know if she has any connection to the attack, but they would like to speak with her as they build a timeline of Paddock's last days, the officials said.
> Who is the mystery woman who was seen with Stephen Paddock?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello depotoo, Perhaps it is this woman who shouts at the concert : you're all going to die?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that woman is his girlfriend and she was in the Philippines at the time of the massacre. So this other woman is a mystery woman they have not apprehended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Lucy Hamilton, I mean that the woman who shouts at the concert is perhaps the mysterious woman who was seen with Paddock a day before?
Click to expand...


The woman a day before could be yes.


----------



## Dalia

Marion Morrison said:


> Why is all this not front and center anymore? It got found out he was a leftist?


Hello Marion Morrison I have a strange feeling that they want the story to die with time. This is not normal the biggest shooting in the united states and we have no more information. it stinks all that.


----------



## westwall

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of those Rednecks are trained military. And in the case of the overthrow of an unjust government, what makes you think current military would fight its own people.
> 
> You are indeed a moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If indeed they are trained military, they understand the futility of going up against a highly trained fighting unit with body armor, night vision, communications, a command structure, unbroken logistics, air power and armored vehicles
> 
> The current military will fight the armed rednecks the first time one of them kills one of their buddies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah a smaller force can never harry a larger one to the point they leave the field.  It's never been done before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea...gun nuts can take their guns and pick off soldiers one by one
> Snipers are usually killed
> 
> But unlike an occupying army that can pack up and go home, an army that lives here has no place to go
> 
> Sniper fire and commando tactics were used against the British. It caused them to change their tactics. What caused the British to go home was the Continental Army and the French Navy
> 
> American redneck gun nuts do not have that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MEh whatever.
> 
> I have a hard time believing that if enough Americans did rebel that the Army wouldn't be reluctant to engage
> 
> It's never going to happen at least not in my lifetime so I really don't give a fuck.
> 
> But while I am here I will always be for law abiding citizens having the right to own firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is all fantasy anyway. Americans are too fat and lazy to rebel
> Rebellion takes commitment. The willingness to sacrifice everything for a cause
> Americans are unwilling to give up their smartphones and video games
Click to expand...







Three percent of the population were engaged in the original Revolution.  Never forget that fact.


----------



## Dalia

Okay, it took 70 minutes to intervene and find Paddock who had committed suicide. he did not have police officers working for the hotel to go and smash his mouth of this bastard?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is all this not front and center anymore? It got found out he was a leftist?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Marion Morrison I have a strange feeling that they want the story to die with time. This is not normal the biggest shooting in the united states and we have no more information. it stinks all that.
Click to expand...


It is strange such minimal information about the situation, this includes no information about any motive, a person just doesn't suddenly accumulate 30 plus guns, go to a hotel, smash windows and then open fire on 20,000 people. There was a motive and/or agenda and it's not what the MSM are telling which is that he just had lost the plot.


----------



## Faun

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is all this not front and center anymore? It got found out he was a leftist?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Marion Morrison I have a strange feeling that they want the story to die with time. This is not normal the biggest shooting in the united states and we have no more information. it stinks all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is strange such minimal information about the situation, this includes no information about any motive, a person just doesn't suddenly accumulate 30 plus guns, go to a hotel, smash windows and then open fire on 20,000 people. There was a motive and/or agenda and it's not what the MSM are telling which is that he just had lost the plot.
Click to expand...

There are local and state police investigating, along with the FBI. Are you claiming they’re all in on this conspiracy?


----------



## Dalia

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is all this not front and center anymore? It got found out he was a leftist?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Marion Morrison I have a strange feeling that they want the story to die with time. This is not normal the biggest shooting in the united states and we have no more information. it stinks all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is strange such minimal information about the situation, this includes no information about any motive, a person just doesn't suddenly accumulate 30 plus guns, go to a hotel, smash windows and then open fire on 20,000 people. There was a motive and/or agenda and it's not what the MSM are telling which is that he just had lost the plot.
Click to expand...

In the past unfortunately we have witnessed many attacks, shooting in the world and were informed of what happened, but this one, Nothing.
Here in France, I only have CNN for the information of USA, in French they talked about what happened and then nothing any more suddenly and CNN talks a little about what happened and mixing the story of the election that Trump won with the Russians


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Faun said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is all this not front and center anymore? It got found out he was a leftist?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Marion Morrison I have a strange feeling that they want the story to die with time. This is not normal the biggest shooting in the united states and we have no more information. it stinks all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is strange such minimal information about the situation, this includes no information about any motive, a person just doesn't suddenly accumulate 30 plus guns, go to a hotel, smash windows and then open fire on 20,000 people. There was a motive and/or agenda and it's not what the MSM are telling which is that he just had lost the plot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are local and state police investigating, along with the FBI. Are you claiming they’re all in on this conspiracy?
Click to expand...


*"Are you claiming they’re all in on this conspiracy?*

Mass murderers always have a motive. Someone doesn't just wake up one day and decide to go and shoot at 20,000 people for no reason. He also had extensively planned this operation, so it wasn't he just lost the plot.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is all this not front and center anymore? It got found out he was a leftist?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Marion Morrison I have a strange feeling that they want the story to die with time. This is not normal the biggest shooting in the united states and we have no more information. it stinks all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is strange such minimal information about the situation, this includes no information about any motive, a person just doesn't suddenly accumulate 30 plus guns, go to a hotel, smash windows and then open fire on 20,000 people. There was a motive and/or agenda and it's not what the MSM are telling which is that he just had lost the plot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the past unfortunately we have witnessed many attacks, shooting in the world and were informed of what happened, but this one, Nothing.
> Here in France, I only have CNN for the information of USA, in French they talked about what happened and then nothing any more suddenly and CNN talks a little about what happened and mixing the story of the election that Trump won with the Russians
Click to expand...


Yes that's what I mean.


----------



## Dalia

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is all this not front and center anymore? It got found out he was a leftist?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Marion Morrison I have a strange feeling that they want the story to die with time. This is not normal the biggest shooting in the united states and we have no more information. it stinks all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is strange such minimal information about the situation, this includes no information about any motive, a person just doesn't suddenly accumulate 30 plus guns, go to a hotel, smash windows and then open fire on 20,000 people. There was a motive and/or agenda and it's not what the MSM are telling which is that he just had lost the plot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the past unfortunately we have witnessed many attacks, shooting in the world and were informed of what happened, but this one, Nothing.
> Here in France, I only have CNN for the information of USA, in French they talked about what happened and then nothing any more suddenly and CNN talks a little about what happened and mixing the story of the election that Trump won with the Russians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes that's what I mean.
Click to expand...

What exactly do they hide from us? Normally we have more information after several days.


----------



## Old Yeller

Dalia said:


> Okay, it took 70 minutes to intervene and find Paddock who had committed suicide. he did not have police officers working for the hotel to go and smash his mouth of this bastard?




1 hotel security guard did approach the room. And supposedly shots were fired down the hallway Hitting this first on scene security guard Who then backed off After that the real police showed up Brought to you by lazy man Google Android talking typing.  I had to go back and edit it So that you might understand post.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> Okay, it took 70 minutes to intervene and find Paddock who had committed suicide. he did not have police officers working for the hotel to go and smash his mouth of this bastard?



That is another strange happening why did it take them 70 minutes to respond, in that type of situation you would think it would have been a rapid response, but it was the opposite.


----------



## Dalia

Old Yeller said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, it took 70 minutes to intervene and find Paddock who had committed suicide. he did not have police officers working for the hotel to go and smash his mouth of this bastard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 hotel security guard dead approach the room And supposedly shots were fired down the hallway Hitting the security guard Who then backed off After that the real police showed up Brought to you by lazy man Google Android talking typing
Click to expand...

Hello Old Yeller, Only a security guard to contain a crazy killer. I think the neighbor of Paddock an Australian had phone to say it was some shooting the room next door. they knew about it.


----------



## Dalia

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, it took 70 minutes to intervene and find Paddock who had committed suicide. he did not have police officers working for the hotel to go and smash his mouth of this bastard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is another strange happening why did it take them 70 minutes to respond, in that type of situation you would think it would have been a rapid response, but it was the opposite.
Click to expand...

Yes, at first the people did not know here the shooting came from. he started to shoot around 10.02pm they find him around 11.23pm. the security gard was kill around 10.23pm + I think the neighbor of Paddock an Australian had phone to say it was some shooting the room next door from the beginning.


----------



## Old Yeller

Yes the phone call came in the room nearby-below. Today I heard valet parking also heard the glass falling down from broken window and then shooting. They also alerted security who went up to the room. Security was shot and and hit in leg? The regular police showed up later There's a timeline picture out there.. Supposedly they hovered in the hallway because there was no more shooting going on. Eventually they blasted the door went in and said the guy was dead That's the story that leaked out.I'm on a tablet using voice talk or I would attempt to link the timeline for you to see. Get one of these leftist post it.  If I use this talking type and I have to do 300 hand edits it's it's really not worth it.  Supposedly even left a note (I read that here) no confirmation  by police.  Yes, they are not giving out details.  Why?


----------



## Old Yeller

The main damage was done long before any help arrived. They seem to take a long time to break into the room with a Madman shooting out but supposedly They were worried about booby trap and they heard no more shooting?

Why is it so hush-hush and they tell us little I don't know maybe they're on the trail of accomplis?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dalia said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, it took 70 minutes to intervene and find Paddock who had committed suicide. he did not have police officers working for the hotel to go and smash his mouth of this bastard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is another strange happening why did it take them 70 minutes to respond, in that type of situation you would think it would have been a rapid response, but it was the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, at first the people did not know here the shooting came from. he started to shoot around 10.02pm they find him around 11.23pm. the security gard was kill around 10.23pm + I think the neighbor of Paddock an Australian had phone to say it was some shooting the room next door from the beginning.
Click to expand...












- Snip -





So the police were on the scene within 12 minutes of the first shots being fired....it took the SWAT team 75 minutes to arrive, why did it take the SWAT team such a long time to arrive on the scene when it was obviously in need of an ultra rapid response?








Why did it take police so long to breach Las Vegas gunman's room? Here's a new timeline


----------



## Dalia

Old Yeller said:


> The main damage was done long before any help arrived. They seem to take a long time to break into the room with a Madman shooting out but supposedly They were worried about booby trap and they heard no more shooting?
> 
> Why is it so hush-hush and they tell us little I don't know maybe they're on the trail of accomplis?


It was not possible to intervene as the GIGN in France the best intervention group in the world. the SWAT team could not have made a hole in the wall of the hotel and throw a bomb to put him to sleep?

GIGN below.




Link of the picture.
Combien gagne un gign par mois


----------



## Dalia

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, it took 70 minutes to intervene and find Paddock who had committed suicide. he did not have police officers working for the hotel to go and smash his mouth of this bastard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is another strange happening why did it take them 70 minutes to respond, in that type of situation you would think it would have been a rapid response, but it was the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, at first the people did not know here the shooting came from. he started to shoot around 10.02pm they find him around 11.23pm. the security gard was kill around 10.23pm + I think the neighbor of Paddock an Australian had phone to say it was some shooting the room next door from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 152862
> View attachment 152863
> View attachment 152864
> 
> - Snip -
> 
> View attachment 152865
> 
> So the police were on the scene within 12 minutes of the first shots being fired....it took the SWAT team 75 minutes to arrive, why did it take the SWAT team such a long time to arrive on the scene when it was obviously in need of an ultra rapid response?
> 
> View attachment 152866
> View attachment 152867
> 
> Why did it take police so long to breach Las Vegas gunman's room? Here's a new timeline
Click to expand...

12 minutes before getting there for the first policemen. did they take the elevator?
Many people think it was too long intervention. for the attack to the bataclan it was long also 26 minutes before the BRI (police) intervenes Inside the bataclan

*There was a reason for the delay, Lombardo said. Officers actually reached Paddock's hotel room door on the 32nd floor within 12 minutes of the first shots being fired, "which is phenomenal," the sheriff said.*

*The shots had stopped 10 minutes after they started, according to the new timeline, which factors in information recorded on police officers' body cameras and closed-circuit television footage from the concert venue.*

*The shooting apparently halted when Paddock detected the security guard's approach at his hotel room door and turned to shoot the guard, Lombardo said.*

*The first police officers arrived about two minutes after that, the new account suggests. When they saw what had happened, they evacuated nearby rooms and waited for backup from a SWAT team to enter the room. That ended up happening 75 minutes after the first shots were fired.*


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Dalia

WheelieAddict said:


> The police response was excellent. Posts from RussiaHamilton should be ignored.


Lucy Hamilton is right because you seem to be unaware that the time they took to intervene people was shot down at the concert


----------



## WheelieAddict

Dalia said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police response was excellent. Posts from RussiaHamilton should be ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton is right because you seem to be unaware that the time they took to intervene people was shot down at the concert
Click to expand...

The gunman shot for ten minutes then stopped and focused on the police presence at his door. Please stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## WheelieAddict

basquebromance said:


>


Being a good president. I applaud Trump for this.


----------



## Dalia

WheelieAddict said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police response was excellent. Posts from RussiaHamilton should be ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton is right because you seem to be unaware that the time they took to intervene people was shot down at the concert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gunman shot for ten minutes then stopped and focused on the police presence at his door. Please stop spreading misinformation.
Click to expand...

He shot more then ten minutes...he was going for one window to the other window starting at 10.02 pm with not a lot of pause between the two window.


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...gun nuts can take their guns and pick off soldiers one by one
> Snipers are usually killed
> 
> But unlike an occupying army that can pack up and go home, an army that lives here has no place to go
> 
> Sniper fire and commando tactics were used against the British. It caused them to change their tactics. What caused the British to go home was the Continental Army and the French Navy
> 
> American redneck gun nuts do not have that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEh whatever.
> 
> I have a hard time believing that if enough Americans did rebel that the Army wouldn't be reluctant to engage
> 
> It's never going to happen at least not in my lifetime so I really don't give a fuck.
> 
> But while I am here I will always be for law abiding citizens having the right to own firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is all fantasy anyway. Americans are too fat and lazy to rebel
> Rebellion takes commitment. The willingness to sacrifice everything for a cause
> Americans are unwilling to give up their smartphones and video games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess all the whining about obesity will stop at least from the left who also wants gun bans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up and eat your cheeseburger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you gun banners should love this place.  Shit man the governemnt should buy it out and set one up in every town
Click to expand...


Guns are subject to state and federal laws
So is food


----------



## rightwinger

WheelieAddict said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a good president. I applaud Trump for this.
Click to expand...

Actually, Trump was acting Presidential. He did a good job
Unlike his disaster in Puerto Rico the day before


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> MEh whatever.
> 
> I have a hard time believing that if enough Americans did rebel that the Army wouldn't be reluctant to engage
> 
> It's never going to happen at least not in my lifetime so I really don't give a fuck.
> 
> But while I am here I will always be for law abiding citizens having the right to own firearms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all fantasy anyway. Americans are too fat and lazy to rebel
> Rebellion takes commitment. The willingness to sacrifice everything for a cause
> Americans are unwilling to give up their smartphones and video games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess all the whining about obesity will stop at least from the left who also wants gun bans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up and eat your cheeseburger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you gun banners should love this place.  Shit man the governemnt should buy it out and set one up in every town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns are subject to state and federal laws
> So is food
Click to expand...


So do you want to ban cheeseburgers too?  or do you merely want to limit how many cheeseburgers a person can eat in a week?


----------



## basquebromance

rightwinger said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a good president. I applaud Trump for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Trump was acting Presidential. He did a good job
> Unlike his disaster in Puerto Rico the day before
Click to expand...


you have it backwards. he was funny in Puerto Rico. he wasn't in Vegas, because he couldn't be because it's a serious matter.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Dalia said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police response was excellent. Posts from RussiaHamilton should be ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton is right because you seem to be unaware that the time they took to intervene people was shot down at the concert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The gunman shot for ten minutes then stopped and focused on the police presence at his door. Please stop spreading misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He shot more then ten minutes...he was going for one window to the other window starting at 10.02 pm with not a lot of pause between the two window.
Click to expand...

The massive shooting stopped after ten minutes. The first to approach his door was a security guard who was shot in the leg. Then police secured the location, taking time to secure all floors of this big casino/hotel to eliminate the threat of other shooters/terrorism. 

The shooter was pinned down, and after a swat team methodically made their way to his room, that the shooter was ACTIVELY SHOOTING AT ANYONE WHO APPROACHED.

The police did a fantastic job in a chaotic situation. STOP SPREADING DISINFORMATION comrade.


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have never needed a second amendment to keep government in check
> If you tried to use your personal firearm against government forces they would anihilate you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know there are countless examples in history of smaller forces winning out over larger ones.  And we have only been around for 200 years or so.  Not a very long track record and the way the government is growing and becoming more and more intrusive sooner or later people will get tired of it.
> 
> But hey like I said maybe you need to move to a place where you have no protected rights it seems you'll be happier in a place like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the most powerful military in the history of mankind
> A bunch of untrained rednecks with shotguns are not a fighting force
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of those Rednecks are trained military. And in the case of the overthrow of an unjust government, what makes you think current military would fight its own people.
> 
> You are indeed a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If indeed they are trained military, they understand the futility of going up against a highly trained fighting unit with body armor, night vision, communications, a command structure, unbroken logistics, air power and armored vehicles
> 
> The current military will fight the armed rednecks the first time one of them kills one of their buddies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah a smaller force can never harry a larger one to the point they leave the field.  It's never been done before.
Click to expand...

. Might look like the beginning of the movie Terminator, but yeah any military can be harassed by the strong will of groups who might feel they are under some sort of oppressive, and/or dead end situation. Not sure what the outcomes would be in such things, but more or less harassment would probably be the only result in modern times. Hollywood loves to make believe... LOL.


----------



## beagle9

Dalia said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigators are trying to identify a mystery woman seen with Stephen Paddock in the days before the Las Vegas massacre, several law enforcement officials told NBC News.
> 
> They don't know if she has any connection to the attack, but they would like to speak with her as they build a timeline of Paddock's last days, the officials said.
> Who is the mystery woman who was seen with Stephen Paddock?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello depotoo, Perhaps it is this woman who shouts at the concert : you're all going to die?
Click to expand...

. Does that guy look like the guy who could operate a bump stock in the manor for which it was operated ?  I mean look at this guy, and then put him behind that weapon unleashing hell on those concert goers like that.  Listen to the sounds of that weapon being fired in that fashion, and then put this guy as the shooter.  Doesn't add up does it ?  This cat looks to old to fire that weapon in a trained rapid pace like that. There was an escape plan ???? Did anyone else get out who may have been in that room with him ??  Was Paddock killed by someone in the room, and then they escaped ?  I know it's just conspiracy theory, but oh well.  In a Hollywood script, what if he was bribed by some really bad people to do all that he did in order to save what or who, then they killed him (framed him), and left him there dead to take the blame ? His brother kind of made this plausible by being suprised about his brother being involved in such a thing. Hmmm.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

It just baffles me that anyone was able to purchase that type of firepower ???


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is all fantasy anyway. Americans are too fat and lazy to rebel
> Rebellion takes commitment. The willingness to sacrifice everything for a cause
> Americans are unwilling to give up their smartphones and video games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess all the whining about obesity will stop at least from the left who also wants gun bans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up and eat your cheeseburger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you gun banners should love this place.  Shit man the governemnt should buy it out and set one up in every town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns are subject to state and federal laws
> So is food
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do you want to ban cheeseburgers too?  or do you merely want to limit how many cheeseburgers a person can eat in a week?
Click to expand...

I really don't know.....But I will gladly pay you Tuesday for a Cheesburger today


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


>



Trump surprised me yesterday 

There are times when he does not have to act like a total asshole


----------



## Ace Nova

beagle9 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigators are trying to identify a mystery woman seen with Stephen Paddock in the days before the Las Vegas massacre, several law enforcement officials told NBC News.
> 
> They don't know if she has any connection to the attack, but they would like to speak with her as they build a timeline of Paddock's last days, the officials said.
> Who is the mystery woman who was seen with Stephen Paddock?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello depotoo, Perhaps it is this woman who shouts at the concert : you're all going to die?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Does that guy look like the guy who could operate a bump stock in the manor for which it was operated ?  I mean look at this guy, and then put him behind that weapon unleashing hell on those concert goers like that.  Listen to the sounds of that weapon being fired in that fashion, and then put this guy as the shooter.  Doesn't add up does it ?  This cat looks to old to fire that weapon in a trained rapid pace like that. There was an escape plan ???? Did anyone else get out who may have been in that room with him ??  Was Paddock killed by someone in the room, and then they escaped ?  I know it's just conspiracy theory, but oh well.  In a Hollywood script, what if he was bribed by some really bad people to do all that he did in order to save what or who, then they killed him (framed him), and left him there dead to take the blame ? His brother kind of made this plausible by being suprised about his brother being involved in such a thing. Hmmm.
Click to expand...


As far as him being able to use a bump stock, the guy was..6'4"..easily 250 lbs....and you don't all of a sudden get "weak" at 64 years-old.....so of course he could easily handle those guns....if a guy his size couldn't handle them, I don't know who could.

Also, if you do a youtube search of "bump fire"....you'll come across a woman who is at the most 110 pounds handling a bump stock on an AR-15 with ease.


----------



## longknife

rightwinger said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a good president. I applaud Trump for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Trump was acting Presidential. He did a good job
> Unlike his disaster in Puerto Rico the day before
Click to expand...


In spite of the politicians of PR doing their best to screw things up, President Trump's visit was excellent and presidential. Hopefully, locals will wake up and take measures to replace the local politicians who have turned their island into a third world hell hole.


----------



## longknife

basquebromance said:


> It just baffles me that anyone was able to purchase that type of firepower ???



He had lots of money. And, there are always gun shows here in Nevada, Arizona, Utah, and other nearby states.


----------



## longknife

I was, for a brief time, an armorer in the Army and know a bit about firearms. As such, I find myself, a strict Constitutionalist, of a mind to agree with legislation against any technology that allows a semi-automatic weapon to be converted to automatic. There is no need for it in the civilian population.


----------



## beagle9

basquebromance said:


> It just baffles me that anyone was able to purchase that type of firepower ???


. Was it done over time as not to alert anyone about the purchases ??  Seems that when registering weapons under one name, that an alert may have been prompted.


----------



## beagle9

Ace Nova said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigators are trying to identify a mystery woman seen with Stephen Paddock in the days before the Las Vegas massacre, several law enforcement officials told NBC News.
> 
> They don't know if she has any connection to the attack, but they would like to speak with her as they build a timeline of Paddock's last days, the officials said.
> Who is the mystery woman who was seen with Stephen Paddock?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello depotoo, Perhaps it is this woman who shouts at the concert : you're all going to die?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Does that guy look like the guy who could operate a bump stock in the manor for which it was operated ?  I mean look at this guy, and then put him behind that weapon unleashing hell on those concert goers like that.  Listen to the sounds of that weapon being fired in that fashion, and then put this guy as the shooter.  Doesn't add up does it ?  This cat looks to old to fire that weapon in a trained rapid pace like that. There was an escape plan ???? Did anyone else get out who may have been in that room with him ??  Was Paddock killed by someone in the room, and then they escaped ?  I know it's just conspiracy theory, but oh well.  In a Hollywood script, what if he was bribed by some really bad people to do all that he did in order to save what or who, then they killed him (framed him), and left him there dead to take the blame ? His brother kind of made this plausible by being suprised about his brother being involved in such a thing. Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as him being able to use a bump stock, the guy was..6'4"..easily 250 lbs....and you don't all of a sudden get "weak" at 64 years-old.....so of course he could easily handle those guns....if a guy his size couldn't handle them, I don't know who could.
> 
> Also, if you do a youtube search of "bump fire"....you'll come across a woman who is at the most 110 pounds handling a bump stock on an AR-15 with ease.
Click to expand...

. So what do you think about such a thing (the bump stock) being banned, and then if found in the possession of anyone afterwards (even a homemade bump stock), then a huge fine with jail time to be the result ??  At least it would drive such a thing out of circulation. People would wisper, but none would want to make it known if they had such a thing. That would be a good thing, because as the generations go by, they won't know about such a thing so easily anymore.


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigators are trying to identify a mystery woman seen with Stephen Paddock in the days before the Las Vegas massacre, several law enforcement officials told NBC News.
> 
> They don't know if she has any connection to the attack, but they would like to speak with her as they build a timeline of Paddock's last days, the officials said.
> Who is the mystery woman who was seen with Stephen Paddock?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello depotoo, Perhaps it is this woman who shouts at the concert : you're all going to die?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Does that guy look like the guy who could operate a bump stock in the manor for which it was operated ?  I mean look at this guy, and then put him behind that weapon unleashing hell on those concert goers like that.  Listen to the sounds of that weapon being fired in that fashion, and then put this guy as the shooter.  Doesn't add up does it ?  This cat looks to old to fire that weapon in a trained rapid pace like that. There was an escape plan ???? Did anyone else get out who may have been in that room with him ??  Was Paddock killed by someone in the room, and then they escaped ?  I know it's just conspiracy theory, but oh well.  In a Hollywood script, what if he was bribed by some really bad people to do all that he did in order to save what or who, then they killed him (framed him), and left him there dead to take the blame ? His brother kind of made this plausible by being suprised about his brother being involved in such a thing. Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as him being able to use a bump stock, the guy was..6'4"..easily 250 lbs....and you don't all of a sudden get "weak" at 64 years-old.....so of course he could easily handle those guns....if a guy his size couldn't handle them, I don't know who could.
> 
> Also, if you do a youtube search of "bump fire"....you'll come across a woman who is at the most 110 pounds handling a bump stock on an AR-15 with ease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So what do you think about such a thing (the bump stock) being banned, and then if found in the possession of anyone afterwards (even a homemade bump stock), then a huge fine with jail time to be the result ??
Click to expand...


I think it falls under _ex post facto_ and will not happen like that.


----------



## Vastator

beagle9 said:


> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigators are trying to identify a mystery woman seen with Stephen Paddock in the days before the Las Vegas massacre, several law enforcement officials told NBC News.
> 
> They don't know if she has any connection to the attack, but they would like to speak with her as they build a timeline of Paddock's last days, the officials said.
> Who is the mystery woman who was seen with Stephen Paddock?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello depotoo, Perhaps it is this woman who shouts at the concert : you're all going to die?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Does that guy look like the guy who could operate a bump stock in the manor for which it was operated ?  I mean look at this guy, and then put him behind that weapon unleashing hell on those concert goers like that.  Listen to the sounds of that weapon being fired in that fashion, and then put this guy as the shooter.  Doesn't add up does it ?  This cat looks to old to fire that weapon in a trained rapid pace like that. There was an escape plan ???? Did anyone else get out who may have been in that room with him ??  Was Paddock killed by someone in the room, and then they escaped ?  I know it's just conspiracy theory, but oh well.  In a Hollywood script, what if he was bribed by some really bad people to do all that he did in order to save what or who, then they killed him (framed him), and left him there dead to take the blame ? His brother kind of made this plausible by being suprised about his brother being involved in such a thing. Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as him being able to use a bump stock, the guy was..6'4"..easily 250 lbs....and you don't all of a sudden get "weak" at 64 years-old.....so of course he could easily handle those guns....if a guy his size couldn't handle them, I don't know who could.
> 
> Also, if you do a youtube search of "bump fire"....you'll come across a woman who is at the most 110 pounds handling a bump stock on an AR-15 with ease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So what do you think about such a thing (the bump stock) being banned, and then if found in the possession of anyone afterwards (even a homemade bump stock), then a huge fine with jail time to be the result ??
Click to expand...

At the very minimum; the government should have to pay the owners full market value for turning it in...


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigators are trying to identify a mystery woman seen with Stephen Paddock in the days before the Las Vegas massacre, several law enforcement officials told NBC News.
> 
> They don't know if she has any connection to the attack, but they would like to speak with her as they build a timeline of Paddock's last days, the officials said.
> Who is the mystery woman who was seen with Stephen Paddock?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello depotoo, Perhaps it is this woman who shouts at the concert : you're all going to die?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Does that guy look like the guy who could operate a bump stock in the manor for which it was operated ?  I mean look at this guy, and then put him behind that weapon unleashing hell on those concert goers like that.  Listen to the sounds of that weapon being fired in that fashion, and then put this guy as the shooter.  Doesn't add up does it ?  This cat looks to old to fire that weapon in a trained rapid pace like that. There was an escape plan ???? Did anyone else get out who may have been in that room with him ??  Was Paddock killed by someone in the room, and then they escaped ?  I know it's just conspiracy theory, but oh well.  In a Hollywood script, what if he was bribed by some really bad people to do all that he did in order to save what or who, then they killed him (framed him), and left him there dead to take the blame ? His brother kind of made this plausible by being suprised about his brother being involved in such a thing. Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as him being able to use a bump stock, the guy was..6'4"..easily 250 lbs....and you don't all of a sudden get "weak" at 64 years-old.....so of course he could easily handle those guns....if a guy his size couldn't handle them, I don't know who could.
> 
> Also, if you do a youtube search of "bump fire"....you'll come across a woman who is at the most 110 pounds handling a bump stock on an AR-15 with ease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So what do you think about such a thing (the bump stock) being banned, and then if found in the possession of anyone afterwards (even a homemade bump stock), then a huge fine with jail time to be the result ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it falls under _ex post facto_ and will not happen like that.
Click to expand...

. There needs to be a constructive fear put back into people about owning or obtaining things that would be illegal. Example, if you had say a Tompson sub machine gun from the 30's or 40's, would you brandish it, brag about it or keep it hidden in a collection where only your closest confidants would know about it ??  The fact that it is illegal would make you keep it in your personal collection in which very few eyes could see it. You would be afraid to bring it out due to it being illegal. This usually keeps things exclusive, and out of circulation, so making the bump stock illegal or any such automatic weapon illegal is the best bet to these issues.


----------



## Old Yeller

I had "heard" he accumulated Guns over ~20 yrs.  Ramping up his Gun buys........OCT 2016.  car bomb rigged also?  Crazy sttuff.  note? Not public info yet.


----------



## beagle9

Old Yeller said:


> I had "heard" he accumulated Guns over ~20 yrs.  Ramping up his Gun buys........OCT 2016.  car bomb rigged also?  Crazy sttuff.  note? Not public info yet.


. Kinda makes his brother a liar doesn't it ?  I mean acting all surprised about his brother and such.. hmmm.


----------



## depotoo

From CNN or abc, forget which.  I changed the tone to highlight dark objects...


----------



## depotoo

And the original.


----------



## paperview

depotoo said:


> View attachment 152903
> From CNN or abc, forget which.  I changed the tone to highlight dark objects...


And?


----------



## depotoo

You tell me.





paperview said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152903
> From CNN or abc, forget which.  I changed the tone to highlight dark objects...
> 
> 
> 
> And?
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello depotoo, Perhaps it is this woman who shouts at the concert : you're all going to die?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Does that guy look like the guy who could operate a bump stock in the manor for which it was operated ?  I mean look at this guy, and then put him behind that weapon unleashing hell on those concert goers like that.  Listen to the sounds of that weapon being fired in that fashion, and then put this guy as the shooter.  Doesn't add up does it ?  This cat looks to old to fire that weapon in a trained rapid pace like that. There was an escape plan ???? Did anyone else get out who may have been in that room with him ??  Was Paddock killed by someone in the room, and then they escaped ?  I know it's just conspiracy theory, but oh well.  In a Hollywood script, what if he was bribed by some really bad people to do all that he did in order to save what or who, then they killed him (framed him), and left him there dead to take the blame ? His brother kind of made this plausible by being suprised about his brother being involved in such a thing. Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as him being able to use a bump stock, the guy was..6'4"..easily 250 lbs....and you don't all of a sudden get "weak" at 64 years-old.....so of course he could easily handle those guns....if a guy his size couldn't handle them, I don't know who could.
> 
> Also, if you do a youtube search of "bump fire"....you'll come across a woman who is at the most 110 pounds handling a bump stock on an AR-15 with ease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So what do you think about such a thing (the bump stock) being banned, and then if found in the possession of anyone afterwards (even a homemade bump stock), then a huge fine with jail time to be the result ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it falls under _ex post facto_ and will not happen like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . There needs to be a constructive fear put back into people about owning or obtaining things that would be illegal. Example, if you had say a Tompson sub machine gun from the 30's or 40's, would you brandish it, brag about it or keep it hidden in a collection where only your closest confidants would know about it ??  The fact that it is illegal would make you keep it in your personal collection in which very few eyes could see it. You would be afraid to bring it out due to it being illegal. This usually keeps things exclusive, and out of circulation, so making the bump stock illegal or any such automatic weapon illegal is the best bet to these issues.
Click to expand...


Tommy guns aren't illegal if you have the right license.


----------



## paperview

depotoo said:


> You tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152903
> From CNN or abc, forget which.  I changed the tone to highlight dark objects...
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

??


I'm supposed to tell you what your point is?


----------



## Marion Morrison

I don't like it, but I don't really care about bump-fire stocks too much.

Next thing you know, they'll push for banning semi-auto.


----------



## Ace Nova

beagle9 said:


> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investigators are trying to identify a mystery woman seen with Stephen Paddock in the days before the Las Vegas massacre, several law enforcement officials told NBC News.
> 
> They don't know if she has any connection to the attack, but they would like to speak with her as they build a timeline of Paddock's last days, the officials said.
> Who is the mystery woman who was seen with Stephen Paddock?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello depotoo, Perhaps it is this woman who shouts at the concert : you're all going to die?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Does that guy look like the guy who could operate a bump stock in the manor for which it was operated ?  I mean look at this guy, and then put him behind that weapon unleashing hell on those concert goers like that.  Listen to the sounds of that weapon being fired in that fashion, and then put this guy as the shooter.  Doesn't add up does it ?  This cat looks to old to fire that weapon in a trained rapid pace like that. There was an escape plan ???? Did anyone else get out who may have been in that room with him ??  Was Paddock killed by someone in the room, and then they escaped ?  I know it's just conspiracy theory, but oh well.  In a Hollywood script, what if he was bribed by some really bad people to do all that he did in order to save what or who, then they killed him (framed him), and left him there dead to take the blame ? His brother kind of made this plausible by being suprised about his brother being involved in such a thing. Hmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as him being able to use a bump stock, the guy was..6'4"..easily 250 lbs....and you don't all of a sudden get "weak" at 64 years-old.....so of course he could easily handle those guns....if a guy his size couldn't handle them, I don't know who could.
> 
> Also, if you do a youtube search of "bump fire"....you'll come across a woman who is at the most 110 pounds handling a bump stock on an AR-15 with ease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So what do you think about such a thing (the bump stock) being banned, and then if found in the possession of anyone afterwards (even a homemade bump stock), then a huge fine with jail time to be the result ??  At least it would drive such a thing out of circulation. People would wisper, but none would want to make it known if they had such a thing. That would be a good thing, because as the generations go by, they won't know about such a thing so easily anymore.
Click to expand...


After this tragedy, I'm sure they will be banned or highly regulated.  Even the NRA is asking the ATF to review the legality of them....so it looks like there won't be any resistance to regulating them from even the NRA.


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> I don't like it, but I don't really care about bump-fire stocks too much.
> 
> Next thing you know, they'll push for banning semi-auto.


. Hope not.. Just ban any fully automatic to anyone not licensed to have one.


----------



## JoeMoma

Okay, I'm up late watching the news.  There are reports that the shooter was with another woman ( not his "girlfriend") while he was high stakes gambling the days before the mass shooting.  My theory is the woman is probably an escort/hooker.  Perhaps I'm being captain obvious.


----------



## Aletheia4u

Dalia said:


> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino


 They also has said that he was making plans to shoot up a music fest that is filled up with Liberals and college students as well. But probably had chickened out. But his girlfriend probably had threatened to leave him if he doesn't kill some Americans around the 9/11 attack anniversary. 


Police: Vegas Shooter Stephen Paddock Booked Room In Chicago In August During Lollapalooza Music Fest


----------



## Aletheia4u




----------



## beagle9

Aletheia4u said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> They also has said that he was making plans to shoot up a music fest that is filled up with Liberals and college students as well. But probably had chickened out. But his girlfriend probably had threatened to leave him if he doesn't kill some Americans around the 9/11 attack anniversary.
> 
> 
> Police: Vegas Shooter Stephen Paddock Booked Room In Chicago In August During Lollapalooza Music Fest
Click to expand...

. The claim is that the hotels or elevations at those locations weren't suitable or as suitable for the job.


----------



## Dalia

Hello, we still don't know* WHY* those 58 beautiful peoples were kill ? no further information about the motivation of Stephen Paddock.






Fifty-five of the 58 victims have been identified by loved ones and friends. Some of those shot sacrificed their lives for their loved-ones. Many were mothers and fathers. Others were first responders, medical workers and security guards" 

Hundreds gather to mourn 58 victims of Las Vegas massacre | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Marion Morrison

Kinda conspiracy-theory-ish, but..

Russia Identifies Las Vegas Shooter As CIA Arms Pilot As Israel Probes Stolen Weapons Flight To Nevada


----------



## Dalia

Marion Morrison said:


> Kinda conspiracy-theory-ish, but..
> 
> Russia Identifies Las Vegas Shooter As CIA Arms Pilot As Israel Probes Stolen Weapons Flight To Nevada



Marion Morrison, it must be considered because it is the great silence which makes this mass shooting even more suspect 

*Russia Identifies Las Vegas Shooter As CIA Arms Pilot As Israel Probes Stolen Weapons Flight To Nevada
*
A stunning new Foreign Intelligence Service (SVR) report circulating in the Kremlin today states that based on documented evidence developed with the aid of both Pakistan’s Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) and Israel’s Institute for Intelligence and Special Operations (MOSSAD), the identity of the person named 
responsible for the “Pyramid Sacrifice” ritualistic massacre in Las Vegas, named *Stephen Paddock, has established his being an arms smuggling pilot employed by the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA*)—with further evidence being developed that the weapons and ammunition used in this massacre were likely stolen from an Israeli arms depot sometime during the past fortnight.  [Note: Some words and/or phrases appearing in quotes in this report are English language approximations of Russian words/phrases having no exact counterpart.

Australian* Brian Hodge*, who was staying in the room next to Stephen Paddock on the 32nd floor of the Mandalay, and* who stated* that there were *multiple people dead and multiple shooters inside the hotel*.

*Las Vegas police reports saying that Stephen Paddock may have been radicalized.*
Confidential medical records being released stating that Stephen Paddock was issued a prescription this past 21 June by Henderson, Nevada, physician Dr. Steven Winkler for 50 10-milligram diazepam (valium) tablets that are warned could cause psychotic behavior.
Other reports stating that Stephen Paddock transferred $100,000 to the Philippines where his associate Marilou Danley was staying.
*Marilou Danley reported to have 2 Social Security numbers and 2 husbands she was/is married to at the same time.
Hotel receipts showing Stephen Paddock ordered room service for two people just prior to his opening fire.*
Stephen Paddock equipping his weapons with a “bump stock” that’s designed to achieve rapid fire results on semi-automatic rifles.


----------



## Dalia

Aletheia4u said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> They also has said that he was making plans to shoot up a music fest that is filled up with Liberals and college students as well. But probably had chickened out. But his girlfriend probably had threatened to leave him if he doesn't kill some Americans around the 9/11 attack anniversary.
> 
> 
> Police: Vegas Shooter Stephen Paddock Booked Room In Chicago In August During Lollapalooza Music Fest
Click to expand...

Someone give the hotel some information .

_A police source told WBBM-TV, CBS2 Chicago that the Blackstone reservation tip was sent anonymously to investigators. The FBI referred all inquiries to the Las Vegas Police Department, which is leading the investigation of the Las Vegas massacre.

According to TMZ, Paddock specifically requested rooms overlooking Grant Park, but never showed. A hotel spokeswoman told CBS2 Chicago that Paddock never stayed at the hotel in August during the festival. The Blackstone is cooperating with authorities, she said._


----------



## Dalia

beagle9 said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> They also has said that he was making plans to shoot up a music fest that is filled up with Liberals and college students as well. But probably had chickened out. But his girlfriend probably had threatened to leave him if he doesn't kill some Americans around the 9/11 attack anniversary.
> 
> 
> Police: Vegas Shooter Stephen Paddock Booked Room In Chicago In August During Lollapalooza Music Fest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The claim is that the hotels or elevations at those locations weren't suitable or as suitable for the job.
Click to expand...


Yes, he would have tested other hotels to hit there is chosen this one perhaps because of the angles of shots? and he might want to do even more damage by shooting at fuel oil tanks near the concert site where he killed 58 people and wounded more than 500 on Sunday night.
McCarran International Airport spokesman Chris Jones told the Las Vegas Review-Journal on Thursday. That night, Paddock used his room on the 32nd floor of the Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino to overlook the unsuspecting crowd at the 91 Harvest country music festival.

As investigators wade through the aftermath of the worst mass shooting in modern U.S. history, they are now looking into the potential danger of fuel tanks, which sit 1,100 feet from the concert site.
"Clark County Commissioner Chris Giunchigliani told the Review-Journal." This is something that I think we're going to do.
Two rifle rounds struck the large fuel tank, just east of Mandalay Bay, the McCarran airport told the paper.
"One round penetrated Tank 202, which was partially filled with jet fuel," the airport statement said. "A second round was found inside the shell, and did not penetrate. This tank was subsequently evaluated by experts who found no evidence of smoke nor fire. "
The tank was being drained on Thursday and will be inspected and repaired, according to the Review-Journal.
Other aspects of the shooting were also still being investigated on Thursday, as a result of the massacre, and examined whether festivals in Las Vegas and Chicago.

Las Vegas Shooter Stephen Paddock Fired at Airport Fuel Tanks During Attack


----------



## MarkDuffy

Paddock's girlfriend says shooter would lie in bed moaning, screaming

Hmmmmm


----------



## Dalia

MarkDuffy said:


> Paddock's girlfriend says shooter would lie in bed moaning, screaming
> 
> Hmmmmm


She know a lot more that she is saying maybe she could had prevent the massacre from happening ?


----------



## beagle9

MarkDuffy said:


> Paddock's girlfriend says shooter would lie in bed moaning, screaming
> 
> Hmmmmm


. Sounds like he was fighting demons that had captured his soul in which then transferred to his mind. He may have developed the mindset of a serial killer over time or he had it the whole time.


----------



## beagle9

Dalia said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock's girlfriend says shooter would lie in bed moaning, screaming
> 
> Hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> She knows a lot more than she is saying, maybe she could had prevented the massacre from happening ?
Click to expand...

. Very doubtful if she wasn't involved with him on the planning etc.. If were involved, she still probably couldn't stop a mad man if became hell bent on doing such a thing.


----------



## Dalia

beagle9 said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock's girlfriend says shooter would lie in bed moaning, screaming
> 
> Hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> . Sounds like he was fighting demons that had captured his soul in which then transferred to his mind. He may have developed the mindset of a serial killer over time or he had it the whole time.
Click to expand...

The question is also the premeditation, the manner, the complete organization of his crime, I have the difficulty to believe that he was alone in planning this massacre.

What do you think ? he acted alone? and This woman who shut you are all going to die ?


----------



## beagle9

Dalia said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock's girlfriend says shooter would lie in bed moaning, screaming
> 
> Hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> . Sounds like he was fighting demons that had captured his soul in which then transferred to his mind. He may have developed the mindset of a serial killer over time or he had it the whole time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is also the premeditation, the manner, the complete organization of his crime, I have the difficulty to believe that he was alone in planning this massacre.
> 
> What do you think ? he acted alone? and This woman who shut you are all going to die ?
Click to expand...

. Looking at him, it just don't appear that he could operate those weapons in the way in which they were being operated, but I could be wrong. The audio sounds like a younger trained gunman using the weapons at the speeds in which we heard them being used at. I even wondered if they (anyone who might have been involved) had him as an on looker before killing him so he would take the fall afterwards, and thus causing the trail to go cold in that frame up ??  Wonder if anyone else therefore somehow got away just before the cops broke that door down finding him dead ??  Wonder what the autopsy will show on exact cause of death ?


----------



## WEATHER53

Wierd at this point no motive and girl says nothing
Something's not right


----------



## Dalia

beagle9 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock's girlfriend says shooter would lie in bed moaning, screaming
> 
> Hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> . Sounds like he was fighting demons that had captured his soul in which then transferred to his mind. He may have developed the mindset of a serial killer over time or he had it the whole time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is also the premeditation, the manner, the complete organization of his crime, I have the difficulty to believe that he was alone in planning this massacre.
> 
> What do you think ? he acted alone? and This woman who shut you are all going to die ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Looking at him, it just don't appear that he could operate those weapons in the way in which they were being operated, but I could be wrong. The audio sounds like a younger trained gunman using the weapons at the speeds in which we heard them being used at. I even wondered if they (anyone who might have been involved) had him as an on looker before killing him so he would take the fall afterwards, and thus causing the trail to go cold in that frame up ??  Wonder if anyone else therefore somehow got away just before the cops broke that door down finding him dead ??  Wonder what the autopsy will show on exact cause of death ?
Click to expand...


I agree a younger man could have done such a massacre on the photo I show down he does not seem in top shape one would think that age sometimes does not change a man can keep his strength and form but not Paddock at least it does not seem to have it on the picture







Here a new picture of Paddock .


----------



## beagle9

The Sherrif said on Fox I was recently watching, and for whom gave the update on the case, said that he (Paddock) was in the room by himself. He said there was no way anyone else could have been in the room with him... Hmmm.


----------



## beagle9

Dalia said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock's girlfriend says shooter would lie in bed moaning, screaming
> 
> Hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> . Sounds like he was fighting demons that had captured his soul in which then transferred to his mind. He may have developed the mindset of a serial killer over time or he had it the whole time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is also the premeditation, the manner, the complete organization of his crime, I have the difficulty to believe that he was alone in planning this massacre.
> 
> What do you think ? he acted alone? and This woman who shut you are all going to die ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Looking at him, it just don't appear that he could operate those weapons in the way in which they were being operated, but I could be wrong. The audio sounds like a younger trained gunman using the weapons at the speeds in which we heard them being used at. I even wondered if they (anyone who might have been involved) had him as an on looker before killing him so he would take the fall afterwards, and thus causing the trail to go cold in that frame up ??  Wonder if anyone else therefore somehow got away just before the cops broke that door down finding him dead ??  Wonder what the autopsy will show on exact cause of death ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree a younger man could have done such a massacre on the photo I show down he does not seem in top shape one would think that age sometimes does not change a man can keep his strength and form but not Paddock at least it does not seem to have it on the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here a new picture of Paddock .
Click to expand...

. He's even older looking than that in other photos.


----------



## beagle9

I guess the bump stock made it easy for him, but it's still hard to swallow that he alone pulled this off by himself.


----------



## Dalia

beagle9 said:


> The Sherrif said on Fox I was recently watching, and for whom gave the update on the case, said that he (Paddock) was in the room by himself. He said there was no way anyone else could have been in the room with him... Hmmm.




Perhaps he had taken drugs that gave him the energy to do such a massacre? for me this massacre is unreal and strange, but it is not for the families of the victims, they are aware that their loved ones are gone forever and for the the wounded people that is why we all need to know why.


----------



## beagle9

Dalia said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sherrif said on Fox I was recently watching, and for whom gave the update on the case, said that he (Paddock) was in the room by himself. He said there was no way anyone else could have been in the room with him... Hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he had taken drugs that gave him the energy to do such a massacre? for me this massacre is unreal and strange, but it is not for the families of the victims, they are aware that their loved ones are gone forever and for the the wounded people that is why we all need to know why.
Click to expand...

. Not just that alone, but the shockwaves this stuff causes throughout our society is some serious stuff. People get afraid to go out to public events, and they begin to stay home like hermits. Not Good. We must ensure that the citizens are safe, and we can make it safe for them.


----------



## beagle9

The only answer is to place trained U.S. Marshall's in plain clothes at these events.  They will be equipped with high powered break down snyper rifles with high powered scopes. If someone pulls something again, then the Marshall's would go instantly into action in order to take out the threat or lay down suppression fire on the target until help gets to the location.


----------



## Dalia

beagle9 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sherrif said on Fox I was recently watching, and for whom gave the update on the case, said that he (Paddock) was in the room by himself. He said there was no way anyone else could have been in the room with him... Hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he had taken drugs that gave him the energy to do such a massacre? for me this massacre is unreal and strange, but it is not for the families of the victims, they are aware that their loved ones are gone forever and for the the wounded people that is why we all need to know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not just that alone, but the shockwaves this stuff causes throughout our society is some serious stuff. People get afraid to go out to public events, and they begin to stay home like hermits. Not Good. We must ensure that the citizens are safe, and we can make it safe for them.
Click to expand...

So true, how can we live in such an unsafe world , here in France we have to be careful not to be stabbed when leaving a store, but there this massacre in las vegas was of unimaginable magnitude, shooting from a building in the open air, what is after we are going to live? and we still do not know Nothing.


----------



## beagle9

Hopefully we can move on with improvement, but another aspect to this is us getting far tougher on crime here. If this guy would have made it, then after conviction he should have had to listen to the hangman's gallows be built right outside his cell (good for the carpentry and lumber economy), and then at sunrise the locals are invited out to view him being hanged to death by his neck.  It's time that we begin to teach our young the consequences of one's actions again. Time to place a constructive fear back into society again, but in this very fear comes our freedoms where trust is once again restored.


----------



## longknife

*Vegas killer led 'secret life' that made him lots of money*



This is a very lengthy piece with all sorts of claims and innuendos. Everything you can possibly think of. Also, not a word about his “girlfriend: who seems to be oblivious about all of this. I wonder....

“_You look at the weapon obtaining. The different amounts of Tannerite. Do you think this was all accomplished on his own? Face value?” Lombardo asked. “You gotta make the assumption he had to have some help at some point. Maybe he’s a super guy that was working all this out on his own, but it would be hard for me to believe that.”_

Much more @ Vegas killer led ‘secret life’ that made him lots of money


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

"White men have committed more mass shootings than any other group."
—  Newsweek on Monday, October 2nd, 2017 in an article


----------



## james bond

MarkDuffy said:


> There is so much rightwing garbage being thrown at this story, you can imagine what Hillary went through in 2016 and these clowns don't have the russians helping them.



Hillary needs a silencer.









* Ballistics vs, BS and Loud Quacking....................from Rico *

It's difficult to "think" between the *loud quacking* coming from politicians busily trying to push their agendas on the back of the Las Vegas 'incident'...although in Hillary's case it's more like shit through a goose...[I won't use the word 'tragedy' here because it is seeming more like an orchestrated 'false flag' which requires a very different word.] and the incompetent MSM which buries us in *BS* minutia while somehow avoiding the "who, what, when, where, why, and how" as much as possible.
- Both sets of drooling Leftists offer as much substance as wind through a duck. Perhaps that is the point.
It's not like the corruption trial of Menendez (D) is worth covering, or any other serious events.
Let's talk *ballistics*, something simple yet completely avoided.
1. Do the rounds that killed and wounded people match the weapons found in the shooter's room?
2. Are there rounds that do NOT match, meaning there was more than one shooter?
Lost in the shuffle was the 'news' of the WYNN having started 'screening' customers like the TSA does at airports within 24hrs of the shooting.
- Expect this to become the norm for all las Vegas casinos. For 'safety' don'tcha know?
There is a virtuous circle that attaches to such events which is purposely 'ignored' by the MSM and Politicians. I call it stealing freedom for profit.
- Use an incident like Las Vegas
- Increase security measures [somebody 'profits']
= Less freedom


----------



## Dalia

Bonjour,

Las Vegas Killer Stephen Paddock Took Multiple Trips to the Middle East and Europe.

Paddock took at least 20 cruises all over the globe that included port stops in the Middle East and Europe. Some of the nations where the cruises docked were the United Arab Emirates, Jordan, Italy, Spain, and Greece.

Las Vegas Killer Stephen Paddock Took Multiple Trips to the Middle East and Europe


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

I just wish that Stephen Paddock had been mad at the Telemarketers


----------



## beagle9

Dalia said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Las Vegas Killer Stephen Paddock Took Multiple Trips to the Middle East and Europe.
> 
> Paddock took at least 20 cruises all over the globe that included port stops in the Middle East and Europe. Some of the nations where the cruises docked were the United Arab Emirates, Jordan, Italy, Spain, and Greece.
> 
> Las Vegas Killer Stephen Paddock Took Multiple Trips to the Middle East and Europe


 Just because he was a wealthy man, doesn't mean he couldn't be indoctrinated, manipulated by his close relations or contacts, bribed or possibly hired due to going bankrupt for money by some very bad people.


----------



## Circe

I wish he'd gone after email spammers! And all the phishers trying to get my bank passwords.

I wish he'd gone after those stores that try to get me to tell them my phone number, birthdate, zip code, address at the checkout so I have to switch to Amazon for everything. And all of the cashiers who nag me about filling out a long, long form for a loyalty card so they can sell all my data forever.

I wish he'd gone after those guys who 1) blink their turn signals while I'm not looking at them and pulling into a parking slot, and 2) think that blinking their turn signal gives them dibs on the parking place, as if. I wish he'd gone after all the men who honk 3/45 of a second after the light turns green ---- except that would depopulate my county of males, come to think of it.

This Paddock guy was a waste. He could have targeted really yucky people, but nooooooooo, he had to go after a country music festival.


----------



## Circe

The Wall Street Journal today 10/7 says that the FBI is putting up billboards asking the public to help figure out the motivation for Paddock's shooting spree.

I lost interest immediately. Because all these guys, they don't have a good reason, a sane reason, so what does it really matter? Unless it's Islamic terrorism or some such, of course: that we do need to know.

If they've got some nutso personal reason, it simply doesn't matter. They're deranged: it doesn't matter what they think. The point is that we have to each take care of ourselves: stay OUT of crowds, keep our guns close, never trust leftists or much of the government. The police can't help us, the state cannot keep us safe. We have to do that for ourselves, or die.

Peggy Noonan has a good op-ed today saying just that.


----------



## Lewdog

Well now we know what the note on the night stand was.

The Latest: Official: Note in room aided shooting precision


----------



## Ame®icano

Entire shooting from different angles.


----------



## beagle9

Ame®icano said:


> Entire shooting from different angles.


. Makes a person think that it's time to straighten this dam nation out.  Enough is enough of the bullcrap already.


----------



## Marion Morrison

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can't see why using the argument that a particular thing is good for mass murder to support regulation is simplistic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not simplistic. Your argument is. These are guns. Guns designed to kill.
> Measures have been taken to mitigate the possibility of attacks in every other way. Cockpit doors are fortified and TSA screens passengers. Cities around the world are working to better protect large gatherings of pedestrians from vehicles. The glaring difference is of course that America has done nothing to address these attacks. Not one thing. In fact, people like you actively fight against it. So when you use arguments like, " ya but...trucks", it is not only simplistic but dumb.
> 
> European Cities Add Barriers to Thwart Vehicle Attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guns are designed to propel a projectile at a target
> Anything else that happens is the shooter's responsibility.
> 
> OK so how do you stop these type of attacks without trampling on the rights of people who own guns or want to own guns who will never commit such a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not need to propel a projectile at a target at 500 rounds per minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not up to you to tell other people what they "need" is it?
> 
> I don't shoot like that because it's an impractical way to shoot a gun if you are concerned at all about accuracy.
> 
> But it doesn't matter if people can because the vast majority of people who own guns and who might use a bump stock will never ever turn their weapons on other people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is
> 
> *When I see 500 injured and 59 dead, I have a right to say
> 
> Enough is enough*
Click to expand...


Of course you have the right to say it, that's what the first amendment is for.

What you don't have is the right or balls to make it happen.


----------



## ChrisL

Ame®icano said:


> Entire shooting from different angles.



Very confusing and chaotic.


----------



## ChrisL

I still can't believe that people can be so horrible and do such terrible things.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> I still can't believe that people can be so horrible and do such terrible things.



I find it very hard to believe an older white guy with all the money and Pinay women he would want would give that up to mass-murder people.

Why?


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe that people can be so horrible and do such terrible things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very hard to believe an older white guy with all the money and Pinay women he would want would give that up to mass-murder people.
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


Because neither of things provide true happiness, stability or mental clarity.


----------



## beagle9

ChrisL said:


> I still can't believe that people can be so horrible and do such terrible things.


. Believe it.. sad but true.


----------



## beagle9

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe that people can be so horrible and do such terrible things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very hard to believe an older white guy with all the money and Pinay women he would want would give that up to mass-murder people.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because neither of things provide true happiness, stability or mental clarity.
Click to expand...

. There comes a point in ones life, and depending on the mental scars developed, then anything is possible.


----------



## depotoo

I wonder about the security guard.


----------



## beagle9

depotoo said:


> I wonder about the security guard.


. About what his prognosis is since the shooting ? Wonder how his testimony might conflict with others once he is questioned.


----------



## depotoo

Yeah, wonder about his testimony.
Something doesn't ring right.


beagle9 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder about the security guard.
> 
> 
> 
> . About what his prognosis is since the shooting ? Wonder how his testimony might conflict with others once he is questioned.
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnPrewett




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Faun

basquebromance said:


>


Got any proof?


----------



## MarkDuffy

WTF? How could they get this wrong?


----------



## MarkDuffy




----------



## MarkDuffy

Police: Las Vegas gunman fired at security guard before mass shooting  - CNN


----------



## Ace Nova

This is starting to sound like a botched investigation.  Details like this, coming out a week after it happened, really doesn't make the people responsible for this investigation look good....and will open up a can of worms for conspiracy theorists.


----------



## MarkDuffy

*Nightstand note*
A note containing handwritten numbers for wind, trajectory and distance was discovered by Paddock's body inside the Mandalay Bay room.

Law enforcement officials briefed on the investigation confirmed to ABC News Sunday that the note found on Paddock's hexagon-shaped nightstand contained such numerical figures.

The details of the note were first reported by CBS’ “60 Minutes.”

The latest on Las Vegas mass shooting


----------



## MarkDuffy

Jesus Campos, who was injured in the leg during the shooting, *investigated "sounds of drilling"* coming from the 32nd-floor room of the Mandalay Bay resort where killer Stephen Paddock was staying, authorities said at a late-afternoon press briefing.

Paddock, who had an arsenal of rifles and ammunition in his room, *was drilling holes inside the room in preparation for his well-planned attack, which included not only firing bullets at the concert-goers below, but also the planting of at* least 50 pounds of explosives in his car.

Moments later, Campos was shot in the leg by Paddock, an injury he would survive. The time of the shooting was 9:59 p.m. Las Vegas time — about six minutes before Paddock began spraying bullets into the crowd. He killed 58 and injured nearly 500 before fatally shooting himself as police closed in.


"He (Campos) was injured prior to the mass volume shooting," said Sheriff Joe Lombardo of the Las Vegas Metropolitan Police.

Paddock is believed to have been drilling holes either *to install surveillance cameras, or to simply have openings to fire bullets through*, Lombardo said.

Vegas mass killer shot a security guard minutes before carnage began

This is crazy. He shot out of broken windows. The cameras were on a cart and in the peephole.

They don't know what he was drilling? There was never a report of finding a drill.


----------



## basquebromance

"Las Vegas sheriff says Mandalay Bay security guard was shot 6 minutes before first shots were fired at crowd"

The latest on Las Vegas mass shooting


----------



## Marion Morrison

What about the bullets fired? Spent shell casings can have fingerprints on them.


----------



## Vastator

There are some problems with the existing narrative. In the photo that purports to show the killer dead by suicide; there are empty cases on TOP of his pool of blood. Clean with no blood on them... What’s more the photo shows no blood on top of any spent brass. That’s a problem for the version the government is pushing...


----------



## Old Yeller

In the beginning of all of this I wanted to post how the Police and Hotel would do all they could to project Iron Clad Safety for Las Vegas overall.  The Police know who pays the checks and it is the Tourism industry.  No way do they want to be forced to assign blame on Mandalay Hotel.....one of their cash cows.

Now we see even the information is "clouded"?  huh?  how could you mess up something this severe?


----------



## MarkDuffy

Old Yeller said:


> In the beginning of all of this I wanted to post how the Police and Hotel would do all they could to project Iron Clad Safety for Las Vegas overall.  The Police know who pays the checks and it is the Tourism industry.  No way do they want to be forced to assign blame on Mandalay Hotel.....one of their cash cows.
> 
> Now we see even the information is "clouded"?  huh?  how could you mess up something this severe?


Ya think?

The first time I questioned the sheriff was his "shooter planned on escape". Yeah right. His name is on the room. 

Today he looks like the keystone cops.


----------



## Old Yeller

^^^^Police officers who started searching the hotel after the shooting began didn’t know a hotel security guard had been shot “until they met him in the hallway after exiting the elevator,” Lombardo said. He didn’t say whether Campos notified casino security after he was shot.

After Campos was shot, a maintenance worker appeared on the 32nd floor and “Campos prevented him from receiving any injuries,” Lombardo said.


huh?  Police did not know Security Guard had been shot on the 32nd floor?  The guard did not "call it downstairs", a guard w/o radio?  No one heard anything?  What kind of Gun did he fire 200 rounds "down the hallway".  There were other guests?  None of them called the front desk.  This seems a bit weird.  MAINT worker "not call it in"? How do you spell _BUMBLING? this investigation_?


----------



## Old Yeller

Vastator said:


> There are some problems with the existing narrative. In the photo that purports to show the killer dead by suicide; there are empty cases on TOP of his pool of blood. Clean with no blood on them... What’s more the photo shows no blood on top of any spent brass. That’s a problem for the version the government is pushing...




Somebody pointed that out day 2 or so.  But I thought the picture resolution was so poor that you could see whatever you wanted to see?


----------



## Ame®icano

Alleged shooter...

*graphic image removed*


----------



## Ace Nova

Vastator said:


> There are some problems with the existing narrative. In the photo that purports to show the killer dead by suicide; there are empty cases on TOP of his pool of blood. Clean with no blood on them... What’s more the photo shows no blood on top of any spent brass. That’s a problem for the version the government is pushing...



Why would there be blood on top of the spent casings?  He was most likely standing up when he shot himself, then fell to the .floor..then the blood would have eased out of his head, going underneath the spent casings while he was on the floor.


----------



## Ace Nova

Old Yeller said:


> ^^^^Police officers who started searching the hotel after the shooting began didn’t know a hotel security guard had been shot “until they met him in the hallway after exiting the elevator,” Lombardo said. He didn’t say whether Campos notified casino security after he was shot.
> 
> After Campos was shot, a maintenance worker appeared on the 32nd floor and “Campos prevented him from receiving any injuries,” Lombardo said.
> 
> 
> huh?  Police did not know Security Guard had been shot on the 32nd floor?  The guard did not "call it downstairs", a guard w/o radio?  No one heard anything?  What kind of Gun did he fire 200 rounds "down the hallway".  There were other guests?  None of them called the front desk.  This seems a bit weird.  MAINT worker "not call it in"? How do you spell _BUMBLING? this investigation_?



Something certainly doesn't sound right.


----------



## onefour1

Here is some interesting evidence:


----------



## JohnPrewett

Ace Nova said:


> This is starting to sound like a botched investigation.  Details like this, coming out a week after it happened, really doesn't make the people responsible for this investigation look good....and will open up a can of worms* for conspiracy theorists*    .



This is starting to sound like a botched investigation.  Details like this, coming out a week after it happened, really doesn't make the people responsible for this investigation look good....and will open up a can of worms *for TRUTH SEEKERS*


----------



## Faun

onefour1 said:


> Here is some interesting evidence:


Very compelling argument and the guy seems to know what he’s talking about. It’s a shame though that he didn’t demonstrate the two different gaps of .559s and .374s but instead expects viewers to simply accept his word. And his word lost credibility when he pimped out thegatewaypundit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.


----------



## impuretrash

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.



How can you be so sure?


----------



## Vastator

Ace Nova said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some problems with the existing narrative. In the photo that purports to show the killer dead by suicide; there are empty cases on TOP of his pool of blood. Clean with no blood on them... What’s more the photo shows no blood on top of any spent brass. That’s a problem for the version the government is pushing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be blood on top of the spent casings?  He was most likely standing up when he shot himself, then fell to the .floor..then the blood would have eased out of his head, going underneath the spent casings while he was on the floor.
Click to expand...

You have to look at the picture. While blood could ooze around the casing. And even soak under it it can’t force itself under it lifting it up onto the thicker gooeyer stuff.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ace Nova said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some problems with the existing narrative. In the photo that purports to show the killer dead by suicide; there are empty cases on TOP of his pool of blood. Clean with no blood on them... What’s more the photo shows no blood on top of any spent brass. That’s a problem for the version the government is pushing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be blood on top of the spent casings?  He was most likely standing up when he shot himself, then fell to the .floor..then the blood would have eased out of his head, going underneath the spent casings while he was on the floor.
Click to expand...

how dare you. we have bona fide blood spatter analysts here on usmb, and all kinds of other experts as well.


----------



## JohnPrewett

impuretrash said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be so sure?
Click to expand...


He's not. He's just  a brain-dead shill.


----------



## Skull Pilot

ChrisL said:


> I still can't believe that people can be so horrible and do such terrible things.



You have to accept the fact that humans are the most dangerous and violent animal to have ever walked on this planet.

It is as irrefutable as gravity.


----------



## JohnPrewett

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe that people can be so horrible and do such terrible things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to accept the fact that humans are the most dangerous and violent animal to have ever walked on this planet.
> 
> It is as irrefutable as gravity.
Click to expand...


Humans can go either way.   Become very evil ... or become very good.  

Unlike animals,  which are locked into being whatever they are born to be. 

Like benign sheep ... or predatory wolf.


----------



## Skull Pilot

JohnPrewett said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe that people can be so horrible and do such terrible things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to accept the fact that humans are the most dangerous and violent animal to have ever walked on this planet.
> 
> It is as irrefutable as gravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Humans can go either way.   Become very evil ... or become very good.
> 
> Unlike animals,  which are locked into being whatever they are born to be.
> 
> Like benign sheep ... or predatory wolf.
Click to expand...


There is doubt about that. 
Sociopaths are born not raised.

Even if all behavior is a choice then it is even more disturbing that so many humans choose to be violent predators.


----------



## ChrisL

There must be certain types, certain environments, or a "perfect storm" of circumstances so to speak, that makes someone flip their lid like this.  Some of these people were probably neglected as children, unloved or felt unloved, abused in one way or another, and they feel a sense of "hatred" and perhaps envy of others that share their environment, so one day they either just can't take anymore and flip out, or they purposefully design their end so that they finally get the "attention and recognition" that they feel they deserve.  People will remember their names and what they did.  They have made their "mark" on the world.


----------



## beagle9

ChrisL said:


> There must be certain types, certain environments, or a "perfect storm" of circumstances so to speak, that makes someone flip their lid like this.  Some of these people were probably neglected as children, unloved or felt unloved, abused in one way or another, and they feel a sense of "hatred" and perhaps envy of others that share their environment, so one day they either just can't take anymore and flip out, or they purposefully design their end so that they finally get the "attention and recognition" that they feel they deserve.  People will remember their names and what they did.  They have made their "mark" on the world.


. With the guy's intelligence, records of achievements, abilities, I think t is more along the lines of indoctrination than with childhood experiences, but I could be wrong. His brother should be able to clarify either or to be found in his character. The fact that he chose to live a life in the shady world of gambling makes him highly vulnerable to bribery, being blackmailed, and sorts of things like that.  He could have been someone politically motivated to attempt to drive the final nail into the second amendment by his actions.  Sort of like Dillon Ruth attempted to get a civil war between the whites and blacks going with his heinus attack on those church goers in Charleston SC.


----------



## Ame®icano

After all I've seen so far, I'm not convinced that Paddock is a shooter.

Something is missing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> After all I've seen so far, I'm not convinced that Paddock is a shooter.
> 
> Something is missing.


Well, nobody has mentioned the Illuminati or new world order, so clearly all of the journalists are in on it, too.

*cuckoo*
.
.
.
.
.
*cuckoo*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There must be certain types, certain environments, or a "perfect storm" of circumstances so to speak, that makes someone flip their lid like this.  Some of these people were probably neglected as children, unloved or felt unloved, abused in one way or another, and they feel a sense of "hatred" and perhaps envy of others that share their environment, so one day they either just can't take anymore and flip out, or they purposefully design their end so that they finally get the "attention and recognition" that they feel they deserve.  People will remember their names and what they did.  They have made their "mark" on the world.
> 
> 
> 
> . With the guy's intelligence, records of achievements, abilities, I think t is more along the lines of indoctrination than with childhood experiences, but I could be wrong. His brother should be able to clarify either or to be found in his character. The fact that he chose to live a life in the shady world of gambling makes him highly vulnerable to bribery, being blackmailed, and sorts of things like that.  He could have been someone politically motivated to attempt to drive the final nail into the second amendment by his actions.  Sort of like Dillon Ruth attempted to get a civil war between the whites and blacks going with his heinus attack on those church goers in Charleston SC.
Click to expand...

Or he was just very mentally ill.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There must be certain types, certain environments, or a "perfect storm" of circumstances so to speak, that makes someone flip their lid like this.  Some of these people were probably neglected as children, unloved or felt unloved, abused in one way or another, and they feel a sense of "hatred" and perhaps envy of others that share their environment, so one day they either just can't take anymore and flip out, or they purposefully design their end so that they finally get the "attention and recognition" that they feel they deserve.  People will remember their names and what they did.  They have made their "mark" on the world.
> 
> 
> 
> . With the guy's intelligence, records of achievements, abilities, I think t is more along the lines of indoctrination than with childhood experiences, but I could be wrong. His brother should be able to clarify either or to be found in his character. The fact that he chose to live a life in the shady world of gambling makes him highly vulnerable to bribery, being blackmailed, and sorts of things like that.  He could have been someone politically motivated to attempt to drive the final nail into the second amendment by his actions.  Sort of like Dillon Ruth attempted to get a civil war between the whites and blacks going with his heinus attack on those church goers in Charleston SC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or he was just very mentally ill.
Click to expand...

. If he was that mental, then there would be evidence to the fact prior to the event. There should be many who could attest to such an unstable person he may have been. The investigation should leave no stone unturned. It's out there as to why this happened.  His politics might be a factor to be involved, and if that's found out it will be just another piece of the puzzle to be added.


----------



## beagle9

The girlfriend is a key to his character analysis if they find she is innocent in the situation. She should really be helpful about his character, and his mental state of mind leading up to the event.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There must be certain types, certain environments, or a "perfect storm" of circumstances so to speak, that makes someone flip their lid like this.  Some of these people were probably neglected as children, unloved or felt unloved, abused in one way or another, and they feel a sense of "hatred" and perhaps envy of others that share their environment, so one day they either just can't take anymore and flip out, or they purposefully design their end so that they finally get the "attention and recognition" that they feel they deserve.  People will remember their names and what they did.  They have made their "mark" on the world.
> 
> 
> 
> . With the guy's intelligence, records of achievements, abilities, I think t is more along the lines of indoctrination than with childhood experiences, but I could be wrong. His brother should be able to clarify either or to be found in his character. The fact that he chose to live a life in the shady world of gambling makes him highly vulnerable to bribery, being blackmailed, and sorts of things like that.  He could have been someone politically motivated to attempt to drive the final nail into the second amendment by his actions.  Sort of like Dillon Ruth attempted to get a civil war between the whites and blacks going with his heinus attack on those church goers in Charleston SC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or he was just very mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If he was that mental, then there would be evidence to the fact prior to the event. There should be many who could attest to such an unstable person he may have been. The investigation should leave no stone unturned. It's out there as to why this happened.  His politics might be a factor to be involved, and if that's found out it will be just another piece of the puzzle to be added.
Click to expand...

" If he was that mental, then there would be evidence to the fact prior to the event. "


hmm, no, not necessarily.  Mentally ill people can be quite good at hiding their disturbing urges from others.  For example, many serial killers have had neighbors, roomates, and even immediate, live-in family say they had not a clue what was going on.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There must be certain types, certain environments, or a "perfect storm" of circumstances so to speak, that makes someone flip their lid like this.  Some of these people were probably neglected as children, unloved or felt unloved, abused in one way or another, and they feel a sense of "hatred" and perhaps envy of others that share their environment, so one day they either just can't take anymore and flip out, or they purposefully design their end so that they finally get the "attention and recognition" that they feel they deserve.  People will remember their names and what they did.  They have made their "mark" on the world.
> 
> 
> 
> . With the guy's intelligence, records of achievements, abilities, I think t is more along the lines of indoctrination than with childhood experiences, but I could be wrong. His brother should be able to clarify either or to be found in his character. The fact that he chose to live a life in the shady world of gambling makes him highly vulnerable to bribery, being blackmailed, and sorts of things like that.  He could have been someone politically motivated to attempt to drive the final nail into the second amendment by his actions.  Sort of like Dillon Ruth attempted to get a civil war between the whites and blacks going with his heinus attack on those church goers in Charleston SC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or he was just very mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If he was that mental, then there would be evidence to the fact prior to the event. There should be many who could attest to such an unstable person he may have been. The investigation should leave no stone unturned. It's out there as to why this happened.  His politics might be a factor to be involved, and if that's found out it will be just another piece of the puzzle to be added.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> " If he was that mental, then there would be evidence to the fact prior to the event. "
> 
> 
> hmm, no, not necessarily.  Mentally ill people can be quite good at hiding their disturbing urges from others.  For example, many serial killers have had neighbors, roomates, and even immediate, live-in family say they had not a clue what was going on.
Click to expand...

 Family usually is lying.... Have to break them down over time before the embarrassing truth comes out. No one would want to give info after the fact against a friend or family member in this generational way of thinking.  There may be still some out there who would choose right over family, but not many these days.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There must be certain types, certain environments, or a "perfect storm" of circumstances so to speak, that makes someone flip their lid like this.  Some of these people were probably neglected as children, unloved or felt unloved, abused in one way or another, and they feel a sense of "hatred" and perhaps envy of others that share their environment, so one day they either just can't take anymore and flip out, or they purposefully design their end so that they finally get the "attention and recognition" that they feel they deserve.  People will remember their names and what they did.  They have made their "mark" on the world.
> 
> 
> 
> . With the guy's intelligence, records of achievements, abilities, I think t is more along the lines of indoctrination than with childhood experiences, but I could be wrong. His brother should be able to clarify either or to be found in his character. The fact that he chose to live a life in the shady world of gambling makes him highly vulnerable to bribery, being blackmailed, and sorts of things like that.  He could have been someone politically motivated to attempt to drive the final nail into the second amendment by his actions.  Sort of like Dillon Ruth attempted to get a civil war between the whites and blacks going with his heinus attack on those church goers in Charleston SC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or he was just very mentally ill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If he was that mental, then there would be evidence to the fact prior to the event. There should be many who could attest to such an unstable person he may have been. The investigation should leave no stone unturned. It's out there as to why this happened.  His politics might be a factor to be involved, and if that's found out it will be just another piece of the puzzle to be added.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> " If he was that mental, then there would be evidence to the fact prior to the event. "
> 
> 
> hmm, no, not necessarily.  Mentally ill people can be quite good at hiding their disturbing urges from others.  For example, many serial killers have had neighbors, roomates, and even immediate, live-in family say they had not a clue what was going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Family usually is lying.... Have to break them down over time before the embarrassing truth comes out. No one would want to give info after the fact against a friend or family member in this generational way of thinking.  There may be still some out there who would choose right over family, but not many these days.
Click to expand...

Lying, or a bit delusional and can't see it sometimes, too. 

are your windows treated with one-way paint, so nobody can see in?  Paddock's were.  How many guns did you buy over the last couple of years?  Was it more or less than 30?  There are already things popping up that show he was not a well-adjusted man.


----------



## JohnPrewett

Skull Pilot said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe that people can be so horrible and do such terrible things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to accept the fact that humans are the most dangerous and violent animal to have ever walked on this planet.
> 
> It is as irrefutable as gravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Humans can go either way.   Become very evil ... or become very good.
> 
> Unlike animals,  which are locked into being whatever they are born to be.
> 
> Like benign sheep ... or predatory wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is doubt about that.    Sociopaths are born not raised.
> 
> Even if all behavior is a choice then it is even more disturbing that so many humans choose to be violent predators.
> 
> * Sociopaths are born not raised.*
Click to expand...


Nope.

And I'm sorry you were raised in midst of so many violent predators. 

Among the people I've interacted with all my life (I'm pushing 70), I've never known anyone I'd label a "violent predator".    If you were right,  then the % of "violent predators" would be same no matter if you were born into family of Quakers  - Buddhist .... or you were born into some culture that honors those who are "violent predators".


----------



## Skull Pilot

JohnPrewett said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe that people can be so horrible and do such terrible things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to accept the fact that humans are the most dangerous and violent animal to have ever walked on this planet.
> 
> It is as irrefutable as gravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Humans can go either way.   Become very evil ... or become very good.
> 
> Unlike animals,  which are locked into being whatever they are born to be.
> 
> Like benign sheep ... or predatory wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is doubt about that.    Sociopaths are born not raised.
> 
> Even if all behavior is a choice then it is even more disturbing that so many humans choose to be violent predators.
> 
> * Sociopaths are born not raised.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> And I'm sorry you were raised in midst of so many violent predators.
> 
> Among the people I've interacted with all my life (I'm pushing 70), I've never known anyone I'd label a "violent predator".    If you were right,  then the % of "violent predators" would be same no matter if you were born into family of Quakers  - Buddhist .... or you were born into some culture that honors those who are "violent predators".
Click to expand...


You're 70 and still naive.


----------



## JohnPrewett

Skull Pilot said:


> You're 70 and still naive.


You're a kid and still ignorant.


----------



## longknife

*The FBI “Hinky” on the Mandalay Bay Massacre?*

I’ve seen 5 or 6 similar reports to this but there seems to be questions about the head of the FBI field office in Las Vegas based upon his ties to fired director Comey. As if he’s not telling us everything there is to know about the shooter and the investigation.

I read the piece and it doesn’t seem like a whole lot. Perhaps someone else can see it better than me.

Full story @ Public should be asking FBI Las Vegas Division Director Aaron Rouse WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## longknife

*Media Begging Us For Conspiracy Theories on Las Vegas*

You can see it in every report. They’re demanding something beside the mundane story of a rich whacko offing a bunch of people because his meds weren’t working right.

_The most likely explanation is that the reporters and investigators are incompetent nitwits. But the changing facts from law enforcement and preposterous lies from the press aren’t doing a lot to tamp down alternative theories of the crime._

Full demented theories @ Media Begging Us For Conspiracy Theories on Las Vegas | Human Events

dozens of these

*Unanswered questions regarding the Las Vegas Strip massacre* @ Unanswered questions regarding the Las Vegas Strip massacre


----------



## Dalia

After the shooting began, a group of officers formed an ad-hoc SWAT team to storm the gunman's room. For the first time, they describe to Bill Whitaker what they saw and heard
The gunman at the Mandalay Bay hotel in Las Vegas who shot into a crowd of thousands did it from a room on the 32nd floor. He may have killed many more if not for a security guard who arrived on the floor within 12 minutes of the onset of the attack.  Soon, a small group of Las Vegas police arrived. They organized themselves into an ad-hoc SWAT team and began storming room 135.
Las Vegas officers describe storming shooter Stephen Paddock's hotel room


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

longknife said:


> *Media Begging Us For Conspiracy Theories on Las Vegas*
> 
> You can see it in every report. They’re demanding something beside the mundane story of a rich whacko offing a bunch of people because his meds weren’t working right.
> 
> _The most likely explanation is that the reporters and investigators are incompetent nitwits. But the changing facts from law enforcement and preposterous lies from the press aren’t doing a lot to tamp down alternative theories of the crime._
> 
> Full demented theories @ Media Begging Us For Conspiracy Theories on Las Vegas | Human Events
> 
> dozens of these
> 
> *Unanswered questions regarding the Las Vegas Strip massacre* @ Unanswered questions regarding the Las Vegas Strip massacre


Haha...
And this is where the conspiracy nutters step up and give us answers to all the unanswered questions....


----------



## Dalia

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.


I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.

1- The age of Paddock
2- the two broken Windows
3- The Room look from the 80's


  compare too




4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground

I cut the picture to show just the neck









Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.


----------



## paperview

Buncha nutters.


----------



## beagle9

paperview said:


> Buncha nutters.


Who ?


----------



## beagle9

Dalia said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
Click to expand...

. The tattoo was interesting... Wonder if Paddock was out to create a huge distraction in the political world ??  What's it all tied to I wonder ?  Garantee that this guy had political motives involved in this, but what would his motivations be in regards to politics ? Wonder what his political affiliations were ?  There were a number of issues going on with this guy, and his politics was (I bet) definitely a part of it.


----------



## EverCurious

Eh I'm leaning toward he was either radicalized or he just snapped... It does happen from time to time that people just lose their fucking minds - and this does seem to be the year of "breaking dams" if its not anger, its resentment, it's political, it's sexual stars, its terrorism... etc.  It's like a full moon year (hmm solar eclipse aftermath maybe?)


----------



## Marion Morrison

EverCurious said:


> Eh I'm leaning toward he was either radicalized or he just snapped... It does happen from time to time that people just lose their fucking minds - and this does seem to be the year of "breaking dams" if its not anger, its resentment, it's political, it's sexual stars, its terrorism... etc.  It's like a full moon year (hmm solar eclipse aftermath maybe?)



sexual stars? Wat is that?


----------



## EverCurious

Marion Morrison said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh I'm leaning toward he was either radicalized or he just snapped... It does happen from time to time that people just lose their fucking minds - and this does seem to be the year of "breaking dams" if its not anger, its resentment, it's political, it's sexual stars, its terrorism... etc.  It's like a full moon year (hmm solar eclipse aftermath maybe?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sexual stars? Wat is that?
Click to expand...


Ah just a short hand thought; the past years bullshit about "treatment of women" hypocrisy... and hysteria, from the left (all the while there's fucking Hollywood... Same shit, different political alignment.)


----------



## Coyote

There is no evidence of political ideology or radicalization.  I think something occurred in his psychopathic brain and he did this in retaliation.


----------



## beagle9

Coyote said:


> There is no evidence of political ideology or radicalization.  I think something occurred in his psychopathic brain and he did this in retaliation.


. In retaliation to what ? Whatever it was, he was trying to be smart about it, and this he did in order to maximize his efforts. The girlfriend and the brother are key to getting inside this cats head, and then living there for a while in order to walk it back step by step (otherwise) to try and put this puzzle together somehow.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> There is no evidence of political ideology or radicalization.  I think something occurred in his psychopathic brain and he did this in retaliation.



How do you know he was a psychopath? Was he ever diagnosed?

Did the security guard see the shooter's face when he got shot?

Were the trajectory notes in Paddock's handwriting?


----------



## Dalia

beagle9 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The tattoo was interesting... Wonder if Paddock was out to create a huge distraction in the political world ??  What's it all tied to I wonder ?  Garantee that this guy had political motives involved in this, but what would his motivations be in regards to politics ? Wonder what his political affiliations were ?  There were a number of issues going on with this guy, and his politics was (I bet) definitely a part of it.
Click to expand...




beagle9 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The tattoo was interesting... Wonder if Paddock was out to create a huge distraction in the political world ??  What's it all tied to I wonder ?  Garantee that this guy had political motives involved in this, but what would his motivations be in regards to politics ? Wonder what his political affiliations were ?  There were a number of issues going on with this guy, and his politics was (I bet) definitely a part of it.
Click to expand...

There are careful so we don't know the true, if it would have been a bunch of leftists who would have been massacred we would still be talking about it in the medias demanding that justice be done
+ Just as I would have some respond the why and how that my thread that had the Breaking News mention in the same section became a normal thread to end up forgetting as for the shooting.
That all leftists are bad faith, I can not see them.
I will write to an administrator,  for him to know my dissatisfaction with his discriminatory procedures.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Oh, the conspiracy theories abound. I do agree that things are being obscured.

I'm not saying to believe everything, but here's a couple of plausible things, that woman dying is highly suspect:







Las Vegas Shooting: Video Shows 'Security Guard' Gunman Shoot Into Crowd

Las Vegas massacre survivor dies abruptly after posting her detailed eyewitness account of multiple shooters on Facebook


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> Oh, the conspiracy theories abound. I do agree that things are being obscured.
> 
> I'm not saying to believe everything, but here's a couple of plausible things, that woman dying is highly suspect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas Shooting: Video Shows 'Security Guard' Gunman Shoot Into Crowd
> 
> Las Vegas massacre survivor dies abruptly after posting her detailed eyewitness account of multiple shooters on Facebook


. In that video I can hear the life of that bumpstock ending abruptly. Talk about the straw that broke the camel's back.. If not banned completely, then it needs to be extremely regulated out of the reach of just anyone purchasing such a thing. Anyone owning any kind of weapons that can cause mass casualties and death should be extremely vetted, kept up with, made sure their collections are inspected for safe keeping, not bragged about, locked up tight, and used only at private gun ranges, or on private property where the public is not invited. 2nd amendment is safe as it should be, but what happened in Vegas is totally unexceptable. The practice of safe gun ownership comes with transparency between law enforcement and citizen. We as good citizens should be able to own great gun collections, but we should be willing to go through the vetting process that our collections would call for. I mean what is it between the gun culture and the nation's laws concerning guns now or forever ? Is it that citizens want to keep their collections secret (off the grid) because they fear government becoming or going rogue in the future ??  The military right now (as has been allowed by the votes and Goodwill of the citizens), if it were to be directed at shutting down a rise up of the citizens against it, then it would win quickly.  People know this, so what other reasoning do people have in keeping their collections secretive from the prying eyes of the law ??  One very good reason is that if one group of citizens were to ban together in a rise up against another group of citizens, then the good group let's say, could defend itself against the bad group for whom decided to rise up against the good group.  It's no different than defending your home or property against Intruders where as (if we're many before the law could arrive), then you and your family could defend yourselves until help arrived. There is no gauging a situation like that by government, otherwise as to what type of collection or weapons would be needed by the citizen in order to defend themselves against a large group wanting to do harm or to steal one's rations in a global emergency that may place people into such situations. If multiple EMP's were to detonate over an area in a war situation, and people survived until the aftermath came (aftermath being total chaos and calamity), where as people would be forming groups to search for resources, then you would need a way to defend your stockpiles against those groups. The second these days I'm hoping is not so much about fighting our government, but more so about preserving our country by way of preserving our private property, resources, and ourselves if government fails. If government fails by a catostrophic event, and group's form to finish each other off over resources, then your rights to defend yourselves will come into play big time.


----------



## Coyote

beagle9 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of political ideology or radicalization.  I think something occurred in his psychopathic brain and he did this in retaliation.
> 
> 
> 
> . In retaliation to what ? Whatever it was, he was trying to be smart about it, and this he did in order to maximize his efforts. The girlfriend and the brother are key to getting inside this cats head, and then living there for a while in order to walk it back step by step (otherwise) to try and put this puzzle together somehow.
Click to expand...

Retaliation for something he perceived as a wrong.  It could be anything.


----------



## Ace Nova

beagle9 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The tattoo was interesting... Wonder if Paddock was out to create a huge distraction in the political world ??  What's it all tied to I wonder ?  Garantee that this guy had political motives involved in this, but what would his motivations be in regards to politics ? Wonder what his political affiliations were ?  There were a number of issues going on with this guy, and his politics was (I bet) definitely a part of it.
Click to expand...

 If it was politically motivated he would have left some sort of note or manifesto, you would think....or else what's the point?


----------



## MindWars

Dalia said:


> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino









*(INTELLIHUB) — A woman by the name of Kymberley Suchomel, 28, who attended the Oct. 1 Route 91 Harvest Music Festival, passed away Monday at her Apple Valley home just days after she had survived the deadliest mass shooting in modern U.S. history unscathed, according to multiple mainstream media reports.*


Las Vegas Survivor Abruptly Dies Days After Posting Eyewitness Account of Second Shooter


----------



## beagle9

Ace Nova said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The tattoo was interesting... Wonder if Paddock was out to create a huge distraction in the political world ??  What's it all tied to I wonder ?  Garantee that this guy had political motives involved in this, but what would his motivations be in regards to politics ? Wonder what his political affiliations were ?  There were a number of issues going on with this guy, and his politics was (I bet) definitely a part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was politically motivated he would have left some sort of note or manifesto, you would think....or else what's the point?
Click to expand...

. Not always, and that is why by studying this cats life through his friends, family, and associates one might begin to piece the puzzle together finally.  Might not have been politically motivated by itself alone, but his political phylosophies may have been an added part of the act on top of all the other issues he may have had in life.


----------



## Ace Nova

beagle9 said:


> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The tattoo was interesting... Wonder if Paddock was out to create a huge distraction in the political world ??  What's it all tied to I wonder ?  Garantee that this guy had political motives involved in this, but what would his motivations be in regards to politics ? Wonder what his political affiliations were ?  There were a number of issues going on with this guy, and his politics was (I bet) definitely a part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was politically motivated he would have left some sort of note or manifesto, you would think....or else what's the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not always, and that is why by studying this cats life through his friends, family, and associates one might begin to piece the puzzle together finally.  Might not have been politically motivated by itself alone, but his political phylosophies may have been an added part of the act on top of all the other issues he may have had in life.
Click to expand...


He never registered to vote in neither Florida or Nevada....meaning he never voted.  Doesn't sound like someone who is "political".


----------



## irosie91

Ace Nova said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The tattoo was interesting... Wonder if Paddock was out to create a huge distraction in the political world ??  What's it all tied to I wonder ?  Garantee that this guy had political motives involved in this, but what would his motivations be in regards to politics ? Wonder what his political affiliations were ?  There were a number of issues going on with this guy, and his politics was (I bet) definitely a part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was politically motivated he would have left some sort of note or manifesto, you would think....or else what's the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not always, and that is why by studying this cats life through his friends, family, and associates one might begin to piece the puzzle together finally.  Might not have been politically motivated by itself alone, but his political phylosophies may have been an added part of the act on top of all the other issues he may have had in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never registered to vote in neither Florida or Nevada....meaning he never voted.  Doesn't sound like someone who is "political".
Click to expand...


could be someone who is ANGRY


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

irosie91 said:


> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> . The tattoo was interesting... Wonder if Paddock was out to create a huge distraction in the political world ??  What's it all tied to I wonder ?  Garantee that this guy had political motives involved in this, but what would his motivations be in regards to politics ? Wonder what his political affiliations were ?  There were a number of issues going on with this guy, and his politics was (I bet) definitely a part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was politically motivated he would have left some sort of note or manifesto, you would think....or else what's the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not always, and that is why by studying this cats life through his friends, family, and associates one might begin to piece the puzzle together finally.  Might not have been politically motivated by itself alone, but his political phylosophies may have been an added part of the act on top of all the other issues he may have had in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never registered to vote in neither Florida or Nevada....meaning he never voted.  Doesn't sound like someone who is "political".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> could be someone who is ANGRY
Click to expand...

Or,  just psychopathic and delusional.  He also may have had advanced, untreated schizophrenia.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Hotel security guard is incognito


----------



## irosie91

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . The tattoo was interesting... Wonder if Paddock was out to create a huge distraction in the political world ??  What's it all tied to I wonder ?  Garantee that this guy had political motives involved in this, but what would his motivations be in regards to politics ? Wonder what his political affiliations were ?  There were a number of issues going on with this guy, and his politics was (I bet) definitely a part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was politically motivated he would have left some sort of note or manifesto, you would think....or else what's the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not always, and that is why by studying this cats life through his friends, family, and associates one might begin to piece the puzzle together finally.  Might not have been politically motivated by itself alone, but his political phylosophies may have been an added part of the act on top of all the other issues he may have had in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never registered to vote in neither Florida or Nevada....meaning he never voted.  Doesn't sound like someone who is "political".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> could be someone who is ANGRY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or,  just psychopathic and delusional.  He also may have had advanced, untreated schizophrenia.
Click to expand...


what is "advanced schizophrenia"?   -----there is an entity known in psychiatry as   "burnt out schiz."


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

irosie91 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was politically motivated he would have left some sort of note or manifesto, you would think....or else what's the point?
> 
> 
> 
> . Not always, and that is why by studying this cats life through his friends, family, and associates one might begin to piece the puzzle together finally.  Might not have been politically motivated by itself alone, but his political phylosophies may have been an added part of the act on top of all the other issues he may have had in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never registered to vote in neither Florida or Nevada....meaning he never voted.  Doesn't sound like someone who is "political".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> could be someone who is ANGRY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or,  just psychopathic and delusional.  He also may have had advanced, untreated schizophrenia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is "advanced schizophrenia"?   -----there is an entity known in psychiatry as   "burnt out schiz."
Click to expand...

Schizophrenia in the later stages.


----------



## beagle9

Ace Nova said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The tattoo was interesting... Wonder if Paddock was out to create a huge distraction in the political world ??  What's it all tied to I wonder ?  Garantee that this guy had political motives involved in this, but what would his motivations be in regards to politics ? Wonder what his political affiliations were ?  There were a number of issues going on with this guy, and his politics was (I bet) definitely a part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was politically motivated he would have left some sort of note or manifesto, you would think....or else what's the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not always, and that is why by studying this cats life through his friends, family, and associates one might begin to piece the puzzle together finally.  Might not have been politically motivated by itself alone, but his political phylosophies may have been an added part of the act on top of all the other issues he may have had in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never registered to vote in neither Florida or Nevada....meaning he never voted.  Doesn't sound like someone who is "political".
Click to expand...

 And you think a person has to vote to be political or politically motivated ???? A person that doesn't vote, and is brought into the world of politics against his will, can be the worst kind of person. Usually the person is angry as hell because politics has changed his life dramatically, and especially so when it comes to the winds of change that is caused by policies that are born out of a politically charged environment.


----------



## beagle9

irosie91 said:


> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> . The tattoo was interesting... Wonder if Paddock was out to create a huge distraction in the political world ??  What's it all tied to I wonder ?  Garantee that this guy had political motives involved in this, but what would his motivations be in regards to politics ? Wonder what his political affiliations were ?  There were a number of issues going on with this guy, and his politics was (I bet) definitely a part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was politically motivated he would have left some sort of note or manifesto, you would think....or else what's the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not always, and that is why by studying this cats life through his friends, family, and associates one might begin to piece the puzzle together finally.  Might not have been politically motivated by itself alone, but his political phylosophies may have been an added part of the act on top of all the other issues he may have had in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never registered to vote in neither Florida or Nevada....meaning he never voted.  Doesn't sound like someone who is "political".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> could be someone who is ANGRY
Click to expand...

. About what ?  Now that is the ten million dollar question.


----------



## irosie91

beagle9 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . The tattoo was interesting... Wonder if Paddock was out to create a huge distraction in the political world ??  What's it all tied to I wonder ?  Garantee that this guy had political motives involved in this, but what would his motivations be in regards to politics ? Wonder what his political affiliations were ?  There were a number of issues going on with this guy, and his politics was (I bet) definitely a part of it.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was politically motivated he would have left some sort of note or manifesto, you would think....or else what's the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not always, and that is why by studying this cats life through his friends, family, and associates one might begin to piece the puzzle together finally.  Might not have been politically motivated by itself alone, but his political phylosophies may have been an added part of the act on top of all the other issues he may have had in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never registered to vote in neither Florida or Nevada....meaning he never voted.  Doesn't sound like someone who is "political".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> could be someone who is ANGRY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . About what ?  Now that is the ten million dollar question.
Click to expand...


I am not sure that HIS problem was ----the LARGER SOCIETY--------just a feminine intuition-----he may have
harbored more PERSONAL grudges with which he could not
"deal"


----------



## beagle9

irosie91 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was politically motivated he would have left some sort of note or manifesto, you would think....or else what's the point?
> 
> 
> 
> . Not always, and that is why by studying this cats life through his friends, family, and associates one might begin to piece the puzzle together finally.  Might not have been politically motivated by itself alone, but his political phylosophies may have been an added part of the act on top of all the other issues he may have had in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never registered to vote in neither Florida or Nevada....meaning he never voted.  Doesn't sound like someone who is "political".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> could be someone who is ANGRY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . About what ?  Now that is the ten million dollar question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure that HIS problem was ----the LARGER SOCIETY--------just a feminine intuition-----he may have
> harbored more PERSONAL grudges with which he could not
> "deal"
Click to expand...

. The plan speaks more to domestic terrorism born out of what ?? It begs a huge explanation.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Not always, and that is why by studying this cats life through his friends, family, and associates one might begin to piece the puzzle together finally.  Might not have been politically motivated by itself alone, but his political phylosophies may have been an added part of the act on top of all the other issues he may have had in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He never registered to vote in neither Florida or Nevada....meaning he never voted.  Doesn't sound like someone who is "political".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> could be someone who is ANGRY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . About what ?  Now that is the ten million dollar question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure that HIS problem was ----the LARGER SOCIETY--------just a feminine intuition-----he may have
> harbored more PERSONAL grudges with which he could not
> "deal"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The plan speaks more to domestic terrorism born out of what ?? It begs a huge explanation.
Click to expand...

You may have to come to terms with the idea that trying to ascribe some sort of sense or consistent logic to the actions of a delusional psychopath might just be a waste of time. We may very well never get a satisfactory explanation for his actions, because it could be that the diseased brain holding these answers is spread across a hotel room floor.


----------



## Faun

Dalia said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
Click to expand...

ummm... who says that is a tattoo on his neck??


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> He never registered to vote in neither Florida or Nevada....meaning he never voted.  Doesn't sound like someone who is "political".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could be someone who is ANGRY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . About what ?  Now that is the ten million dollar question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure that HIS problem was ----the LARGER SOCIETY--------just a feminine intuition-----he may have
> harbored more PERSONAL grudges with which he could not
> "deal"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The plan speaks more to domestic terrorism born out of what ?? It begs a huge explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may have to come to terms with the idea that trying to ascribe some sort of sense or consistent logic to the actions of a delusional psychopath might just be a waste of time. We may very well never get a satisfactory explanation for his actions, because it could be that the diseased brain holding these answers is spread across a hotel room floor.
Click to expand...

. Yep, but others new that brain.. It will just take time to get to know them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm... who says that is a tattoo on his neck??
Click to expand...

The same people who see the Illuminati in every puddle.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> could be someone who is ANGRY
> 
> 
> 
> . About what ?  Now that is the ten million dollar question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure that HIS problem was ----the LARGER SOCIETY--------just a feminine intuition-----he may have
> harbored more PERSONAL grudges with which he could not
> "deal"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The plan speaks more to domestic terrorism born out of what ?? It begs a huge explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may have to come to terms with the idea that trying to ascribe some sort of sense or consistent logic to the actions of a delusional psychopath might just be a waste of time. We may very well never get a satisfactory explanation for his actions, because it could be that the diseased brain holding these answers is spread across a hotel room floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yep, but others new that brain.. It will just take time to get to know them.
Click to expand...

But even they might never be able to offer good insight into this. Maybe someday we will understand, but we should also be prepared for the contingency that we never do understand.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm... who says that is a tattoo on his neck??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same people who see the Illuminati in every puddle.
Click to expand...

. Commenting before the answer ?


----------



## WEATHER53

Is there any picture of him as deceased?
A motiveless mass murderer who is just out of his head is a no sale


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm... who says that is a tattoo on his neck??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same people who see the Illuminati in every puddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Commenting before the answer ?
Click to expand...

No, commenting WITH the answer.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WEATHER53 said:


> Is there any picture of him as deceased?
> A motiveless mass murderer who is just out of his head is a no sale


For you, maybe.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## beagle9

WheelieAddict said:


>


.  Ok, this profiler is trying to establish or wash away various assumptions on motive, yet he has no motive to draw on as of yet himself.  Ok he says that Paddock was a gun collector or gun nut, and that those in the gun market new him well ?  That makes his brother seem clueless when he said Paddock was not the man anyone would imagine to do such a thing, and that he was just a guy living in the little town he lived in, and there was really nothing special about him. He's talking about Paddock being angry about comps now.. So let me get this straight, he's so angry that he plans a 9-11 attack in the country over comps ??  This guy's starting to get lost in the weeds. Listening to him talk about Paddocks brother makes me think that Paddock liked throwing his weight and influence around in a disrespectful manor (his brother was just someone Steven Paddock could just show how powerful he was too). Someone got into Paddocks head though, and they used his personality to get this job done I think.  Now who is that someone ?  Isis might have got into this guy's head, but how ??


----------



## Ace Nova

beagle9 said:


> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> . The tattoo was interesting... Wonder if Paddock was out to create a huge distraction in the political world ??  What's it all tied to I wonder ?  Garantee that this guy had political motives involved in this, but what would his motivations be in regards to politics ? Wonder what his political affiliations were ?  There were a number of issues going on with this guy, and his politics was (I bet) definitely a part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was politically motivated he would have left some sort of note or manifesto, you would think....or else what's the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not always, and that is why by studying this cats life through his friends, family, and associates one might begin to piece the puzzle together finally.  Might not have been politically motivated by itself alone, but his political phylosophies may have been an added part of the act on top of all the other issues he may have had in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never registered to vote in neither Florida or Nevada....meaning he never voted.  Doesn't sound like someone who is "political".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you think a person has to vote to be political or politically motivated ???? A person that doesn't vote, and is brought into the world of politics against his will, can be the worst kind of person. Usually the person is angry as hell because politics has changed his life dramatically, and especially so when it comes to the winds of change that is caused by policies that are born out of a politically charged environment.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I guess that's possible.  I hope we find out some sort of motive or people will be wondering for years to come.


----------



## WheelieAddict

beagle9 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Ok, this profiler is trying to establish or wash away various assumptions on motive, yet he has no motive to draw on as of yet himself.  Ok he says that Paddock was a gun collector or gun nut, and that those in the gun market new him well ?  That makes his brother seem clueless when he said Paddock was not the man anyone would imagine to do such a thing, and that he was just a guy living in the little town he lived in, and there was really nothing special about him. He's talking about Paddock being angry about comps now.. So let me get this straight, he's so angry that he plans a 9-11 attack in the country over comps ??  This guy's starting to get lost in the weeds. Listening to him talk about Paddocks brother makes me think that Paddock liked throwing his weight and influence around in a disrespectful manor (his brother was just someone Steven Paddock could just show how powerful he was too). Someone got into Paddocks head though, and they used his personality to get this job done I think.  Now who is that someone ?  Isis might have got into this guy's head, but how ??
Click to expand...

I didn't post the vid as a definite motive/ explanation, just think it is informative. I tend to agree though with the overarching theme that this was about control of others for Paddock.


----------



## Dalia

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm... who says that is a tattoo on his neck??
Click to expand...

No, i said : the number 13 *don't appear* on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground.


----------



## Dalia

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm... who says that is a tattoo on his neck??
Click to expand...

No, i said : the number 13 *don't appear* on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground.


----------



## Dalia

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm... who says that is a tattoo on his neck??
Click to expand...

No, i said : the number 13 *don't appear* on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground.


----------



## Dalia

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm... who says that is a tattoo on his neck??
Click to expand...

No, i said : the number 13 *don't appear* on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground.


----------



## August West

WEATHER53 said:


> Is there any picture of him as deceased?
> A motiveless mass murderer who is just out of his head is a no sale


Good point. Like Sirhan Sirhan.


----------



## Faun

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm... who says that is a tattoo on his neck??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, i said : the number 13 *don't appear* on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground.
Click to expand...

You don't know what you post, do ya?

You posted, _Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?_


----------



## Dalia

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm... who says that is a tattoo on his neck??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, i said : the number 13 *don't appear* on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what you post, do ya?
> 
> You posted, _Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?_
Click to expand...

Hello Faun, read my post completely!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.

1- The age of Paddock
2- the two broken Windows
3- The Room look from the 80's





 compare too





* 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground

I cut the picture to show just the neck*











Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
6- When *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.


----------



## Faun

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.  No, there was no second shooter.  No, Stephen Paddock was not part of larger conspiracy.  Yes, he merely barricaded himself in a room and shot people.  No, he wasn't targeting Trump supporters at a country concert.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm... who says that is a tattoo on his neck??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, i said : the number 13 *don't appear* on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what you post, do ya?
> 
> You posted, _Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Faun, read my post completely!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compare too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
Click to expand...

Why  do you refuse to address what I’m posting? You raise concern over the disappearance of a tattoo.....

Let’s see your proof that was a tattoo......


----------



## skookerasbil

lol.......the Reality Manufacturing Company doesn't even try hard anymore.

I'm still laughing that people still buy the "hundreds and hundreds of rounds" tale......and that YouTube evidence of a second shooter are "echos". I get it though..........most people are desperate to remain all comfy in the matrix.


----------



## MindWars

Vegas Coverup Video Goes Viral!


----------



## Faun

MindWars said:


> Vegas Coverup Video Goes Viral!


Infowars??


----------



## Dalia

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> View attachment 154163  compare too
> 
> View attachment 154164
> 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154165
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When  *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> ummm... who says that is a tattoo on his neck??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, i said : the number 13 *don't appear* on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what you post, do ya?
> 
> You posted, _Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Faun, read my post completely!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compare too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  do you refuse to address what I’m posting? You raise concern over the disappearance of a tattoo.....
> 
> Let’s see your proof that was a tattoo......
Click to expand...

Did you look at the picture of him " Paddock" dead on the ground ?


----------



## Faun

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ummm... who says that is a tattoo on his neck??
> 
> 
> 
> No, i said : the number 13 *don't appear* on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know what you post, do ya?
> 
> You posted, _Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Faun, read my post completely!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compare too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  do you refuse to address what I’m posting? You raise concern over the disappearance of a tattoo.....
> 
> Let’s see your proof that was a tattoo......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you look at the picture of him " Paddock" dead on the ground ?
Click to expand...

Yeah, there’s nothing on his neck.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, i said : the number 13 *don't appear* on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what you post, do ya?
> 
> You posted, _Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Faun, read my post completely!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compare too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  do you refuse to address what I’m posting? You raise concern over the disappearance of a tattoo.....
> 
> Let’s see your proof that was a tattoo......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you look at the picture of him " Paddock" dead on the ground ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, there’s nothing on his neck.
Click to expand...

. So what needs to be established is that the #13 isn't or wasn't a tat right ??  If it was a tat, then where did it go ??  The body being shown (if that is Paddock lying there), doesn't have that #13 on the neck.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what you post, do ya?
> 
> You posted, _Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?_
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Faun, read my post completely!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compare too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  do you refuse to address what I’m posting? You raise concern over the disappearance of a tattoo.....
> 
> Let’s see your proof that was a tattoo......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you look at the picture of him " Paddock" dead on the ground ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, there’s nothing on his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So what needs to be established is that the #13 isn't or wasn't a tat right ??  If it was a tat, then where did it go ??  The body being shown (if that is Paddock lying there), doesn't have that #13 on the neck.
Click to expand...

There are plenty of other photos of him floating around now and none of them show a tattoo on his neck.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Faun, read my post completely!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compare too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> Why  do you refuse to address what I’m posting? You raise concern over the disappearance of a tattoo.....
> 
> Let’s see your proof that was a tattoo......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you look at the picture of him " Paddock" dead on the ground ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, there’s nothing on his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So what needs to be established is that the #13 isn't or wasn't a tat right ??  If it was a tat, then where did it go ??  The body being shown (if that is Paddock lying there), doesn't have that #13 on the neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of other photos of him floating around now and none of them show a tattoo on his neck.
Click to expand...

. The #13 may have been photoshopped eh ? If so it is amazing the thinking behind those who want to create conspiracies in order to force people to look left when they should be looking right where the obvious might be. Just distractions is all it ends up being, but very sad when trying to get to a truth about something as tragic as that event.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why  do you refuse to address what I’m posting? You raise concern over the disappearance of a tattoo.....
> 
> Let’s see your proof that was a tattoo......
> 
> 
> 
> Did you look at the picture of him " Paddock" dead on the ground ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, there’s nothing on his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So what needs to be established is that the #13 isn't or wasn't a tat right ??  If it was a tat, then where did it go ??  The body being shown (if that is Paddock lying there), doesn't have that #13 on the neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of other photos of him floating around now and none of them show a tattoo on his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The #13 may have been photoshopped eh ? If so it is amazing the thinking behind those who want to create conspiracies in order to force people to look left when they should be looking right where the obvious might be. Just distractions is all it ends up being, but very sad when trying to get to a truth about something as tragic as that event.
Click to expand...

Or it may not be a tattoo.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you look at the picture of him " Paddock" dead on the ground ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there’s nothing on his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So what needs to be established is that the #13 isn't or wasn't a tat right ??  If it was a tat, then where did it go ??  The body being shown (if that is Paddock lying there), doesn't have that #13 on the neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of other photos of him floating around now and none of them show a tattoo on his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The #13 may have been photoshopped eh ? If so it is amazing the thinking behind those who want to create conspiracies in order to force people to look left when they should be looking right where the obvious might be. Just distractions is all it ends up being, but very sad when trying to get to a truth about something as tragic as that event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it may not be a tattoo.
Click to expand...

. If it exist or existed, then why, what is it or what was it ? I guess no one will know if can't confirm it by photo's.


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the conspiracy theories abound. I do agree that things are being obscured.
> 
> I'm not saying to believe everything, but here's a couple of plausible things, that woman dying is highly suspect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas Shooting: Video Shows 'Security Guard' Gunman Shoot Into Crowd
> 
> Las Vegas massacre survivor dies abruptly after posting her detailed eyewitness account of multiple shooters on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In that video I can hear the life of that bumpstock ending abruptly. Talk about the straw that broke the camel's back.. If not banned completely, then it needs to be extremely regulated out of the reach of just anyone purchasing such a thing. Anyone owning any kind of weapons that can cause mass casualties and death should be extremely vetted, kept up with, made sure their collections are inspected for safe keeping, not bragged about, locked up tight, and used only at private gun ranges, or on private property where the public is not invited. 2nd amendment is safe as it should be, but what happened in Vegas is totally unexceptable. The practice of safe gun ownership comes with transparency between law enforcement and citizen. We as good citizens should be able to own great gun collections, but we should be willing to go through the vetting process that our collections would call for. I mean what is it between the gun culture and the nation's laws concerning guns now or forever ? Is it that citizens want to keep their collections secret (off the grid) because they fear government becoming or going rogue in the future ??  The military right now (as has been allowed by the votes and Goodwill of the citizens), if it were to be directed at shutting down a rise up of the citizens against it, then it would win quickly.  People know this, so what other reasoning do people have in keeping their collections secretive from the prying eyes of the law ??  One very good reason is that if one group of citizens were to ban together in a rise up against another group of citizens, then the good group let's say, could defend itself against the bad group for whom decided to rise up against the good group.  It's no different than defending your home or property against Intruders where as (if we're many before the law could arrive), then you and your family could defend yourselves until help arrived. There is no gauging a situation like that by government, otherwise as to what type of collection or weapons would be needed by the citizen in order to defend themselves against a large group wanting to do harm or to steal one's rations in a global emergency that may place people into such situations. If multiple EMP's were to detonate over an area in a war situation, and people survived until the aftermath came (aftermath being total chaos and calamity), where as people would be forming groups to search for resources, then you would need a way to defend your stockpiles against those groups. The second these days I'm hoping is not so much about fighting our government, but more so about preserving our country by way of preserving our private property, resources, and ourselves if government fails. If government fails by a catostrophic event, and group's form to finish each other off over resources, then your rights to defend yourselves will come into play big time.
Click to expand...


TL; DR 

Paragraphs, dude. Paragraphs.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there’s nothing on his neck.
> 
> 
> 
> . So what needs to be established is that the #13 isn't or wasn't a tat right ??  If it was a tat, then where did it go ??  The body being shown (if that is Paddock lying there), doesn't have that #13 on the neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are plenty of other photos of him floating around now and none of them show a tattoo on his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The #13 may have been photoshopped eh ? If so it is amazing the thinking behind those who want to create conspiracies in order to force people to look left when they should be looking right where the obvious might be. Just distractions is all it ends up being, but very sad when trying to get to a truth about something as tragic as that event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or it may not be a tattoo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If it exist or existed, then why, what is it or what was it ? I guess no one will know if can't confirm it by photo's.
Click to expand...

Well it appears to not be a tattoo given it doesn’t appear in any other photo.


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the conspiracy theories abound. I do agree that things are being obscured.
> 
> I'm not saying to believe everything, but here's a couple of plausible things, that woman dying is highly suspect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas Shooting: Video Shows 'Security Guard' Gunman Shoot Into Crowd
> 
> Las Vegas massacre survivor dies abruptly after posting her detailed eyewitness account of multiple shooters on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In that video I can hear the life of that bumpstock ending abruptly. Talk about the straw that broke the camel's back.. If not banned completely, then it needs to be extremely regulated out of the reach of just anyone purchasing such a thing. Anyone owning any kind of weapons that can cause mass casualties and death should be extremely vetted, kept up with, made sure their collections are inspected for safe keeping, not bragged about, locked up tight, and used only at private gun ranges, or on private property where the public is not invited. 2nd amendment is safe as it should be, but what happened in Vegas is totally unexceptable. The practice of safe gun ownership comes with transparency between law enforcement and citizen. We as good citizens should be able to own great gun collections, but we should be willing to go through the vetting process that our collections would call for. I mean what is it between the gun culture and the nation's laws concerning guns now or forever ? Is it that citizens want to keep their collections secret (off the grid) because they fear government becoming or going rogue in the future ??  The military right now (as has been allowed by the votes and Goodwill of the citizens), if it were to be directed at shutting down a rise up of the citizens against it, then it would win quickly.  People know this, so what other reasoning do people have in keeping their collections secretive from the prying eyes of the law ??  One very good reason is that if one group of citizens were to ban together in a rise up against another group of citizens, then the good group let's say, could defend itself against the bad group for whom decided to rise up against the good group.  It's no different than defending your home or property against Intruders where as (if we're many before the law could arrive), then you and your family could defend yourselves until help arrived. There is no gauging a situation like that by government, otherwise as to what type of collection or weapons would be needed by the citizen in order to defend themselves against a large group wanting to do harm or to steal one's rations in a global emergency that may place people into such situations. If multiple EMP's were to detonate over an area in a war situation, and people survived until the aftermath came (aftermath being total chaos and calamity), where as people would be forming groups to search for resources, then you would need a way to defend your stockpiles against those groups. The second these days I'm hoping is not so much about fighting our government, but more so about preserving our country by way of preserving our private property, resources, and ourselves if government fails. If government fails by a catostrophic event, and group's form to finish each other off over resources, then your rights to defend yourselves will come into play big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TL; DR
> 
> Paragraphs, dude. Paragraphs.
Click to expand...

. The duck, duck program won't let me do that... So it's either give up the adds for longer post in result of or go back with dealing with the aggravating adds in order to properly do paragraphs. Not going back to those adds. LOL.


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the conspiracy theories abound. I do agree that things are being obscured.
> 
> I'm not saying to believe everything, but here's a couple of plausible things, that woman dying is highly suspect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas Shooting: Video Shows 'Security Guard' Gunman Shoot Into Crowd
> 
> Las Vegas massacre survivor dies abruptly after posting her detailed eyewitness account of multiple shooters on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In that video I can hear the life of that bumpstock ending abruptly. Talk about the straw that broke the camel's back.. If not banned completely, then it needs to be extremely regulated out of the reach of just anyone purchasing such a thing. Anyone owning any kind of weapons that can cause mass casualties and death should be extremely vetted, kept up with, made sure their collections are inspected for safe keeping, not bragged about, locked up tight, and used only at private gun ranges, or on private property where the public is not invited. 2nd amendment is safe as it should be, but what happened in Vegas is totally unexceptable. The practice of safe gun ownership comes with transparency between law enforcement and citizen. We as good citizens should be able to own great gun collections, but we should be willing to go through the vetting process that our collections would call for. I mean what is it between the gun culture and the nation's laws concerning guns now or forever ? Is it that citizens want to keep their collections secret (off the grid) because they fear government becoming or going rogue in the future ??  The military right now (as has been allowed by the votes and Goodwill of the citizens), if it were to be directed at shutting down a rise up of the citizens against it, then it would win quickly.  People know this, so what other reasoning do people have in keeping their collections secretive from the prying eyes of the law ??  One very good reason is that if one group of citizens were to ban together in a rise up against another group of citizens, then the good group let's say, could defend itself against the bad group for whom decided to rise up against the good group.  It's no different than defending your home or property against Intruders where as (if we're many before the law could arrive), then you and your family could defend yourselves until help arrived. There is no gauging a situation like that by government, otherwise as to what type of collection or weapons would be needed by the citizen in order to defend themselves against a large group wanting to do harm or to steal one's rations in a global emergency that may place people into such situations. If multiple EMP's were to detonate over an area in a war situation, and people survived until the aftermath came (aftermath being total chaos and calamity), where as people would be forming groups to search for resources, then you would need a way to defend your stockpiles against those groups. The second these days I'm hoping is not so much about fighting our government, but more so about preserving our country by way of preserving our private property, resources, and ourselves if government fails. If government fails by a catostrophic event, and group's form to finish each other off over resources, then your rights to defend yourselves will come into play big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TL; DR
> 
> Paragraphs, dude. Paragraphs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The duck, duck program won't let me do that... So it's either give up the adds for longer post in result of or go back with dealing with the aggravating adds in order to properly do paragraphs. Not going back to those adds. LOL.
Click to expand...



Never heard of Adblock Plus? USMB kinda changes the format of whatever you type, anyways.


----------



## EverCurious

^ Second Adblock plus as great.  Also been using Brave browser for [only] this site for a while now and I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the conspiracy theories abound. I do agree that things are being obscured.
> 
> I'm not saying to believe everything, but here's a couple of plausible things, that woman dying is highly suspect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas Shooting: Video Shows 'Security Guard' Gunman Shoot Into Crowd
> 
> Las Vegas massacre survivor dies abruptly after posting her detailed eyewitness account of multiple shooters on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In that video I can hear the life of that bumpstock ending abruptly. Talk about the straw that broke the camel's back.. If not banned completely, then it needs to be extremely regulated out of the reach of just anyone purchasing such a thing. Anyone owning any kind of weapons that can cause mass casualties and death should be extremely vetted, kept up with, made sure their collections are inspected for safe keeping, not bragged about, locked up tight, and used only at private gun ranges, or on private property where the public is not invited. 2nd amendment is safe as it should be, but what happened in Vegas is totally unexceptable. The practice of safe gun ownership comes with transparency between law enforcement and citizen. We as good citizens should be able to own great gun collections, but we should be willing to go through the vetting process that our collections would call for. I mean what is it between the gun culture and the nation's laws concerning guns now or forever ? Is it that citizens want to keep their collections secret (off the grid) because they fear government becoming or going rogue in the future ??  The military right now (as has been allowed by the votes and Goodwill of the citizens), if it were to be directed at shutting down a rise up of the citizens against it, then it would win quickly.  People know this, so what other reasoning do people have in keeping their collections secretive from the prying eyes of the law ??  One very good reason is that if one group of citizens were to ban together in a rise up against another group of citizens, then the good group let's say, could defend itself against the bad group for whom decided to rise up against the good group.  It's no different than defending your home or property against Intruders where as (if we're many before the law could arrive), then you and your family could defend yourselves until help arrived. There is no gauging a situation like that by government, otherwise as to what type of collection or weapons would be needed by the citizen in order to defend themselves against a large group wanting to do harm or to steal one's rations in a global emergency that may place people into such situations. If multiple EMP's were to detonate over an area in a war situation, and people survived until the aftermath came (aftermath being total chaos and calamity), where as people would be forming groups to search for resources, then you would need a way to defend your stockpiles against those groups. The second these days I'm hoping is not so much about fighting our government, but more so about preserving our country by way of preserving our private property, resources, and ourselves if government fails. If government fails by a catostrophic event, and group's form to finish each other off over resources, then your rights to defend yourselves will come into play big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TL; DR
> 
> Paragraphs, dude. Paragraphs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The duck, duck program won't let me do that... So it's either give up the adds for longer post in result of or go back with dealing with the aggravating adds in order to properly do paragraphs. Not going back to those adds. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of Adblock Plus? USMB kinda changes the format of whatever you type, anyways.
Click to expand...

. Nope. I have ad block, but it isn't working. Not sure if it is plus or what.. Will check it out thanks.


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the conspiracy theories abound. I do agree that things are being obscured.
> 
> I'm not saying to believe everything, but here's a couple of plausible things, that woman dying is highly suspect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas Shooting: Video Shows 'Security Guard' Gunman Shoot Into Crowd
> 
> Las Vegas massacre survivor dies abruptly after posting her detailed eyewitness account of multiple shooters on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In that video I can hear the life of that bumpstock ending abruptly. Talk about the straw that broke the camel's back.. If not banned completely, then it needs to be extremely regulated out of the reach of just anyone purchasing such a thing. Anyone owning any kind of weapons that can cause mass casualties and death should be extremely vetted, kept up with, made sure their collections are inspected for safe keeping, not bragged about, locked up tight, and used only at private gun ranges, or on private property where the public is not invited. 2nd amendment is safe as it should be, but what happened in Vegas is totally unexceptable. The practice of safe gun ownership comes with transparency between law enforcement and citizen. We as good citizens should be able to own great gun collections, but we should be willing to go through the vetting process that our collections would call for. I mean what is it between the gun culture and the nation's laws concerning guns now or forever ? Is it that citizens want to keep their collections secret (off the grid) because they fear government becoming or going rogue in the future ??  The military right now (as has been allowed by the votes and Goodwill of the citizens), if it were to be directed at shutting down a rise up of the citizens against it, then it would win quickly.  People know this, so what other reasoning do people have in keeping their collections secretive from the prying eyes of the law ??  One very good reason is that if one group of citizens were to ban together in a rise up against another group of citizens, then the good group let's say, could defend itself against the bad group for whom decided to rise up against the good group.  It's no different than defending your home or property against Intruders where as (if we're many before the law could arrive), then you and your family could defend yourselves until help arrived. There is no gauging a situation like that by government, otherwise as to what type of collection or weapons would be needed by the citizen in order to defend themselves against a large group wanting to do harm or to steal one's rations in a global emergency that may place people into such situations. If multiple EMP's were to detonate over an area in a war situation, and people survived until the aftermath came (aftermath being total chaos and calamity), where as people would be forming groups to search for resources, then you would need a way to defend your stockpiles against those groups. The second these days I'm hoping is not so much about fighting our government, but more so about preserving our country by way of preserving our private property, resources, and ourselves if government fails. If government fails by a catostrophic event, and group's form to finish each other off over resources, then your rights to defend yourselves will come into play big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TL; DR
> 
> Paragraphs, dude. Paragraphs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The duck, duck program won't let me do that... So it's either give up the adds for longer post in result of or go back with dealing with the aggravating adds in order to properly do paragraphs. Not going back to those adds. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of Adblock Plus? USMB kinda changes the format of whatever you type, anyways.
Click to expand...

. Wait, that's what I'm using is AdBlock plus.  When try to space bar it throws everything out of whack, and I can't get it to straighten back out. So it's either short post and nothing long or just hope that the long post can be interpreted or comprehended right.


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the conspiracy theories abound. I do agree that things are being obscured.
> 
> I'm not saying to believe everything, but here's a couple of plausible things, that woman dying is highly suspect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas Shooting: Video Shows 'Security Guard' Gunman Shoot Into Crowd
> 
> Las Vegas massacre survivor dies abruptly after posting her detailed eyewitness account of multiple shooters on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In that video I can hear the life of that bumpstock ending abruptly. Talk about the straw that broke the camel's back.. If not banned completely, then it needs to be extremely regulated out of the reach of just anyone purchasing such a thing. Anyone owning any kind of weapons that can cause mass casualties and death should be extremely vetted, kept up with, made sure their collections are inspected for safe keeping, not bragged about, locked up tight, and used only at private gun ranges, or on private property where the public is not invited. 2nd amendment is safe as it should be, but what happened in Vegas is totally unexceptable. The practice of safe gun ownership comes with transparency between law enforcement and citizen. We as good citizens should be able to own great gun collections, but we should be willing to go through the vetting process that our collections would call for. I mean what is it between the gun culture and the nation's laws concerning guns now or forever ? Is it that citizens want to keep their collections secret (off the grid) because they fear government becoming or going rogue in the future ??  The military right now (as has been allowed by the votes and Goodwill of the citizens), if it were to be directed at shutting down a rise up of the citizens against it, then it would win quickly.  People know this, so what other reasoning do people have in keeping their collections secretive from the prying eyes of the law ??  One very good reason is that if one group of citizens were to ban together in a rise up against another group of citizens, then the good group let's say, could defend itself against the bad group for whom decided to rise up against the good group.  It's no different than defending your home or property against Intruders where as (if we're many before the law could arrive), then you and your family could defend yourselves until help arrived. There is no gauging a situation like that by government, otherwise as to what type of collection or weapons would be needed by the citizen in order to defend themselves against a large group wanting to do harm or to steal one's rations in a global emergency that may place people into such situations. If multiple EMP's were to detonate over an area in a war situation, and people survived until the aftermath came (aftermath being total chaos and calamity), where as people would be forming groups to search for resources, then you would need a way to defend your stockpiles against those groups. The second these days I'm hoping is not so much about fighting our government, but more so about preserving our country by way of preserving our private property, resources, and ourselves if government fails. If government fails by a catostrophic event, and group's form to finish each other off over resources, then your rights to defend yourselves will come into play big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TL; DR
> 
> Paragraphs, dude. Paragraphs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The duck, duck program won't let me do that... So it's either give up the adds for longer post in result of or go back with dealing with the aggravating adds in order to properly do paragraphs. Not going back to those adds. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of Adblock Plus? USMB kinda changes the format of whatever you type, anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Wait, that's what I'm using is AdBlock plus.  When try to space bar it throws everything out of whack, and I can't get it to straighten back out. So it's either short post and nothing long or just hope that the long post can be interpreted or comprehended right.
Click to expand...


There's a couple other things you could try, ghostery and noscript. Then ya find yourself having to allow every little thing.

Clearing cookies, private browsing, etc. I just use AdBlock Plus and keep cookies cleared.


----------



## EverCurious

beagle9 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the conspiracy theories abound. I do agree that things are being obscured.
> 
> I'm not saying to believe everything, but here's a couple of plausible things, that woman dying is highly suspect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas Shooting: Video Shows 'Security Guard' Gunman Shoot Into Crowd
> 
> Las Vegas massacre survivor dies abruptly after posting her detailed eyewitness account of multiple shooters on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In that video I can hear the life of that bumpstock ending abruptly. Talk about the straw that broke the camel's back.. If not banned completely, then it needs to be extremely regulated out of the reach of just anyone purchasing such a thing. Anyone owning any kind of weapons that can cause mass casualties and death should be extremely vetted, kept up with, made sure their collections are inspected for safe keeping, not bragged about, locked up tight, and used only at private gun ranges, or on private property where the public is not invited. 2nd amendment is safe as it should be, but what happened in Vegas is totally unexceptable. The practice of safe gun ownership comes with transparency between law enforcement and citizen. We as good citizens should be able to own great gun collections, but we should be willing to go through the vetting process that our collections would call for. I mean what is it between the gun culture and the nation's laws concerning guns now or forever ? Is it that citizens want to keep their collections secret (off the grid) because they fear government becoming or going rogue in the future ??  The military right now (as has been allowed by the votes and Goodwill of the citizens), if it were to be directed at shutting down a rise up of the citizens against it, then it would win quickly.  People know this, so what other reasoning do people have in keeping their collections secretive from the prying eyes of the law ??  One very good reason is that if one group of citizens were to ban together in a rise up against another group of citizens, then the good group let's say, could defend itself against the bad group for whom decided to rise up against the good group.  It's no different than defending your home or property against Intruders where as (if we're many before the law could arrive), then you and your family could defend yourselves until help arrived. There is no gauging a situation like that by government, otherwise as to what type of collection or weapons would be needed by the citizen in order to defend themselves against a large group wanting to do harm or to steal one's rations in a global emergency that may place people into such situations. If multiple EMP's were to detonate over an area in a war situation, and people survived until the aftermath came (aftermath being total chaos and calamity), where as people would be forming groups to search for resources, then you would need a way to defend your stockpiles against those groups. The second these days I'm hoping is not so much about fighting our government, but more so about preserving our country by way of preserving our private property, resources, and ourselves if government fails. If government fails by a catostrophic event, and group's form to finish each other off over resources, then your rights to defend yourselves will come into play big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TL; DR
> 
> Paragraphs, dude. Paragraphs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The duck, duck program won't let me do that... So it's either give up the adds for longer post in result of or go back with dealing with the aggravating adds in order to properly do paragraphs. Not going back to those adds. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of Adblock Plus? USMB kinda changes the format of whatever you type, anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Wait, that's what I'm using is AdBlock plus.  When try to space bar it throws everything out of whack, and I can't get it to straighten back out. So it's either short post and nothing long or just hope that the long post can be interpreted or comprehended right.
Click to expand...


That's actually why I switched to Brave.  The reply box got hosed in Firefox when running AdBlock - and if I recall right even with AdBlock turned off for the site.  Either way Brave is good, though it takes quite a bit longer to load up, it runs just as fast as Firefox and it runs this site perfectly.

Ah wait, I take that perfectly back - it won't go to the original post when you use the arrow on top of the quote box.  Very minor issue to me heh


----------



## Ame®icano

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all I've seen so far, I'm not convinced that Paddock is a shooter.
> 
> Something is missing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, nobody has mentioned the Illuminati or new world order, so clearly all of the journalists are in on it, too.
> 
> *cuckoo*
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> *cuckoo*
Click to expand...


Still not convinced, maybe because there are many unanswered questions.

Like, why FBI wipes out phones of the witnesses before they return them?
Or, why some of the witnesses just died?

Or, why there were several Army trucks just across the street from the shooting? 


Skip to 10 min mark and watch from there.


----------



## beagle9

Ame®icano said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all I've seen so far, I'm not convinced that Paddock is a shooter.
> 
> Something is missing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, nobody has mentioned the Illuminati or new world order, so clearly all of the journalists are in on it, too.
> 
> *cuckoo*
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> *cuckoo*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not convinced, maybe because there are many unanswered questions.
> 
> Like, why FBI wipes out phones of the witnesses before they return them?
> Or, why some of the witnesses just died?
> 
> Or, why there were several Army trucks just across the street from the shooting?
> 
> 
> Skip to 10 min mark and watch from there.
Click to expand...

. Tried to see if there were muzzle flashes coming from the floor where the room was, but couldn't see any.. Did he have some sort of muzzle flash restricter's that hid the muzzle flashes in order to stay hidden longer from the crowd below ?


----------



## Ame®icano

I find it interesting that Las Vegas shooting disappeared from the news cycle quicker than Charlottesville.

Second, arguing about how and why "Stephen Paddock" could have done what the government claimed happened in Las Vegas is logically fallacious, because so far the government has not shown physical evidence to prove their description of what happened is real.

Thus any energy expended on the "Paddock" cover story (other than to observe how the chances of it being true are somewhere between slim and fat) is energy being spent to "support the government" - because it is assuming the truth of the government's claim.

That's why I am not convinced, rather skeptical and I think that "Paddock" is an intentional misdirection, which is why the government is happy to support and engage in speculation about "Paddock", but goes into full attack mode when the basic truth of the cover story is challenged.


----------



## beagle9

Ame®icano said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all I've seen so far, I'm not convinced that Paddock is a shooter.
> 
> Something is missing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, nobody has mentioned the Illuminati or new world order, so clearly all of the journalists are in on it, too.
> 
> *cuckoo*
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> *cuckoo*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not convinced, maybe because there are many unanswered questions.
> 
> Like, why FBI wipes out phones of the witnesses before they return them?
> Or, why some of the witnesses just died?
> 
> Or, why there were several Army trucks just across the street from the shooting?
> 
> 
> Skip to 10 min mark and watch from there.
Click to expand...

. Is that section of Mandalay (in the video picture), behind the big screen where Paddock was ?  That's the one I was focused  on when looking for the muzzle flashes.


----------



## beagle9

The weapon lying there on the floor with scope, tri-pod, and other ominus aspects to it, just amazes me that a madman ended up with such a weapon that was modified even more so, and that he was able to kill and injure so many with such a weapon he somehow aquirred.  Some stricter steps concerning the vetting of gun buyers should be implemented in order to make sure a Steven Paddock type doesn't easily do such a thing to innocent American's again.  Not sure what those steps are, but we can do better than this. Why gun advocates don't see this as something they would want to have a part in, and to help create a better system or set up just baffles the mind.  I mean even I restrict the open invitation to my children to just be able to put their hands on a non loaded weapon in my home or a loaded one.  Do people realize that some adults are just like children, and they need to be educated, vetted, and even denide the purchasing of a weapon that could either hurt them or hurt others if they are the wrong individuals to own or have in their possession a firearm ??  Over and over again we talk about this, and see this in these forums, but then we go silent even in the wake of such tragic events like that of Vegas or other atrocious acts that takes place ? Kicking the can down the road invites more death and destruction at the hands of bad people who had the same rights as the good citizens to get a gun. The trouble is figuring out how to surgically get the guns out of the bad guy's hands always, and to keep them out of the bad guy's hands always, yet preserving the second amendment, and not messing with the good guys guns in the process.


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> The weapon lying there on the floor with scope, tri-pod, and other ominus aspects to it, just amazes me that a madman ended up with such a weapon that was modified even more so, and that he was able to kill and injure so many with such a weapon he somehow aquirred.  Some stricter steps concerning the vetting of gun buyers should be implemented in order to make sure a Steven Paddock type doesn't easily do such a thing to innocent American's again.  Not sure what those steps are, but we can do better than this. Why gun advocates don't see this as something they would want to be a part in, and to help create a better system or set up just baffles the mind.  I mean even I restrict the open invitation to my children to just be able to put their hands on a non loaded weapon in my home or a loaded one.  Do people realize that some adults are just like children, and they need to be educated, vetted, and even denide the purchasing of a weapon that could either hurt them or hurt others if they are the wrong individuals to own or have in their possession a firearm ??  Over and over again we talk about this, and see this in these forums, but then we go silent even in the wake of such tragic events like that of Vegas or other atrocious acts that takes place ? Kicking the can down the road invites more death and destruction at the hands of bad people who had the same rights as the good citizens to get a gun. The trouble is figuring out how to surgically get the guns out of the bad guy's hands always, and to keep them out of the bad guy's hands always, yet preserving the second amendment, and not messing with the good guys guns in the process.



The pat answer here is if some people commit a horrific crime with a rifle then we must not let anyone have a rifle.
 There is no way to leave people unfettered if you hold all people responsible for the acts of one person.

The best way to keep guns out of the hands of violent criminals is to keep violent criminals off the streets.  That alone will reduce both our murder and crime rates.

But we will never be able to prevent every heinous act because we cannot predict the future.


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weapon lying there on the floor with scope, tri-pod, and other ominus aspects to it, just amazes me that a madman ended up with such a weapon that was modified even more so, and that he was able to kill and injure so many with such a weapon he somehow aquirred.  Some stricter steps concerning the vetting of gun buyers should be implemented in order to make sure a Steven Paddock type doesn't easily do such a thing to innocent American's again.  Not sure what those steps are, but we can do better than this. Why gun advocates don't see this as something they would want to be a part in, and to help create a better system or set up just baffles the mind.  I mean even I restrict the open invitation to my children to just be able to put their hands on a non loaded weapon in my home or a loaded one.  Do people realize that some adults are just like children, and they need to be educated, vetted, and even denide the purchasing of a weapon that could either hurt them or hurt others if they are the wrong individuals to own or have in their possession a firearm ??  Over and over again we talk about this, and see this in these forums, but then we go silent even in the wake of such tragic events like that of Vegas or other atrocious acts that takes place ? Kicking the can down the road invites more death and destruction at the hands of bad people who had the same rights as the good citizens to get a gun. The trouble is figuring out how to surgically get the guns out of the bad guy's hands always, and to keep them out of the bad guy's hands always, yet preserving the second amendment, and not messing with the good guys guns in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pat answer here is if some people commit a horrific crime with a rifle then we must not let anyone have a rifle.
> There is no way to leave people unfettered if you hold all people responsible for the acts of one person.
> 
> The best way to keep guns out of the hands of violent criminals is to keep violent criminals off the streets.  That alone will reduce both our murder and crime rates.
> 
> But we will never be able to prevent every heinous act because we cannot predict the future.
Click to expand...

. Yes, the enforcement to get the bad guy's off the streets, and out of the communities is key to alot of this, and the looking at stricter licensing for more lethal weapons ownership could also be key. We just need to get our common sense back, and deal with those who are destroying our abilities to use good common sense in anything we do.  I agree that we shouldn't punish the good citizens for the acts of a few, but we must restrict the ability of someone to do the damage that was done in Vegas or upon the streets of Chicago etc. If we are going to call ourselves a civilized society, then we must do things that promote a civilized society, and take actions to keep our people safe.


----------



## MindWars

Dalia said:


> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino











Must See Footage: Muzzle Flashes Seen Coming From Helicopter During Las Vegas Massacre


----------



## Marion Morrison

MindWars said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154929
> 
> 
> Must See Footage: Muzzle Flashes Seen Coming From Helicopter During Las Vegas Massacre
Click to expand...


Helicopters have a flashing strobe on them. That's not very convincing to me.


----------



## MindWars




----------



## MindWars

Marion Morrison said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154929
> 
> 
> Must See Footage: Muzzle Flashes Seen Coming From Helicopter During Las Vegas Massacre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Helicopters have a flashing strobe on them. That's not very convincing to me.
Click to expand...





Dalia said:


> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino




=====================================================

Vegas Survivor Who Died Suddenly Planned Group To Disprove MSM


----------



## Marion Morrison

MindWars said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154929
> 
> 
> Must See Footage: Muzzle Flashes Seen Coming From Helicopter During Las Vegas Massacre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Helicopters have a flashing strobe on them. That's not very convincing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> =====================================================
> 
> Vegas Survivor Who Died Suddenly Planned Group To Disprove MSM
> 
> View attachment 154938
> 
> View attachment 154940
Click to expand...


Now THAT is highly suspect!


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weapon lying there on the floor with scope, tri-pod, and other ominus aspects to it, just amazes me that a madman ended up with such a weapon that was modified even more so, and that he was able to kill and injure so many with such a weapon he somehow aquirred.  Some stricter steps concerning the vetting of gun buyers should be implemented in order to make sure a Steven Paddock type doesn't easily do such a thing to innocent American's again.  Not sure what those steps are, but we can do better than this. Why gun advocates don't see this as something they would want to be a part in, and to help create a better system or set up just baffles the mind.  I mean even I restrict the open invitation to my children to just be able to put their hands on a non loaded weapon in my home or a loaded one.  Do people realize that some adults are just like children, and they need to be educated, vetted, and even denide the purchasing of a weapon that could either hurt them or hurt others if they are the wrong individuals to own or have in their possession a firearm ??  Over and over again we talk about this, and see this in these forums, but then we go silent even in the wake of such tragic events like that of Vegas or other atrocious acts that takes place ? Kicking the can down the road invites more death and destruction at the hands of bad people who had the same rights as the good citizens to get a gun. The trouble is figuring out how to surgically get the guns out of the bad guy's hands always, and to keep them out of the bad guy's hands always, yet preserving the second amendment, and not messing with the good guys guns in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pat answer here is if some people commit a horrific crime with a rifle then we must not let anyone have a rifle.
> There is no way to leave people unfettered if you hold all people responsible for the acts of one person.
> 
> The best way to keep guns out of the hands of violent criminals is to keep violent criminals off the streets.  That alone will reduce both our murder and crime rates.
> 
> But we will never be able to prevent every heinous act because we cannot predict the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yes, the enforcement to get the bad guy's off the streets, and out of the communities is key to alot of this, and the looking at stricter licensing for more lethal weapons ownership could also be key. We just need to get our common sense back, and deal with those who are destroying our abilities to use good common sense in anything we do.  I agree that we shouldn't punish the good citizens for the acts of a few, but we must restrict the ability of someone to do the damage that was done in Vegas or upon the streets of Chicago etc. If we are going to call ourselves a civilized society, then we must do things that promote a civilized society, and take actions to keep our people safe.
Click to expand...


More lethal?

A semiautomatic rifle is no more lethal than any other rifle.

And you will never restrict the ability of people to commit mass murder.


----------



## Faun

MindWars said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154929
> 
> 
> Must See Footage: Muzzle Flashes Seen Coming From Helicopter During Las Vegas Massacre
Click to expand...

Hey, there were more flashes on the ambulance that drove by. You should investigate, looks like another shooter!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Faun said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154929
> 
> 
> Must See Footage: Muzzle Flashes Seen Coming From Helicopter During Las Vegas Massacre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, there were more flashes on the ambulance that drove by. You should investigate, looks like another shooter!
Click to expand...


What about the tops of school buses?


----------



## Faun

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154929
> 
> 
> Must See Footage: Muzzle Flashes Seen Coming From Helicopter During Las Vegas Massacre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, there were more flashes on the ambulance that drove by. You should investigate, looks like another shooter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the tops of school buses?
Click to expand...

There are shooters everywhere!

Just ask MindWars, she’ll tell ya.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weapon lying there on the floor with scope, tri-pod, and other ominus aspects to it, just amazes me that a madman ended up with such a weapon that was modified even more so, and that he was able to kill and injure so many with such a weapon he somehow aquirred.  Some stricter steps concerning the vetting of gun buyers should be implemented in order to make sure a Steven Paddock type doesn't easily do such a thing to innocent American's again.  Not sure what those steps are, but we can do better than this. Why gun advocates don't see this as something they would want to be a part in, and to help create a better system or set up just baffles the mind.  I mean even I restrict the open invitation to my children to just be able to put their hands on a non loaded weapon in my home or a loaded one.  Do people realize that some adults are just like children, and they need to be educated, vetted, and even denide the purchasing of a weapon that could either hurt them or hurt others if they are the wrong individuals to own or have in their possession a firearm ??  Over and over again we talk about this, and see this in these forums, but then we go silent even in the wake of such tragic events like that of Vegas or other atrocious acts that takes place ? Kicking the can down the road invites more death and destruction at the hands of bad people who had the same rights as the good citizens to get a gun. The trouble is figuring out how to surgically get the guns out of the bad guy's hands always, and to keep them out of the bad guy's hands always, yet preserving the second amendment, and not messing with the good guys guns in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pat answer here is if some people commit a horrific crime with a rifle then we must not let anyone have a rifle.
> There is no way to leave people unfettered if you hold all people responsible for the acts of one person.
> 
> The best way to keep guns out of the hands of violent criminals is to keep violent criminals off the streets.  That alone will reduce both our murder and crime rates.
> 
> But we will never be able to prevent every heinous act because we cannot predict the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yes, the enforcement to get the bad guy's off the streets, and out of the communities is key to alot of this, and the looking at stricter licensing for more lethal weapons ownership could also be key. We just need to get our common sense back, and deal with those who are destroying our abilities to use good common sense in anything we do.  I agree that we shouldn't punish the good citizens for the acts of a few, but we must restrict the ability of someone to do the damage that was done in Vegas or upon the streets of Chicago etc. If we are going to call ourselves a civilized society, then we must do things that promote a civilized society, and take actions to keep our people safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More lethal?
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is no more lethal than any other rifle.
> 
> And you will never restrict the ability of people to commit mass murder.
Click to expand...



and in some  cases a semi is less lethal then other rifles


----------



## MindWars

Just posting it here since it involves the same topic as more new information comes out.  

*DEVELOPING: FBI investigating threat made to Choctaw Casino*


A threat made toward concertgoers at Choctaw Casino and Resort last week is now under investigation by the FBI. The threat was posted to Dwight Yoakam’s Facebook page on October 11, saying in part “You think the shooting in Las Vegas by Stephen Paddock was senseless and horrific? Your concert in Durant is next.” Paddock killed 58 people at a concert in Las Vegas earlier this month, and Choctaw police said

DEVELOPING: FBI investigating threat made to Choctaw Casino


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weapon lying there on the floor with scope, tri-pod, and other ominus aspects to it, just amazes me that a madman ended up with such a weapon that was modified even more so, and that he was able to kill and injure so many with such a weapon he somehow aquirred.  Some stricter steps concerning the vetting of gun buyers should be implemented in order to make sure a Steven Paddock type doesn't easily do such a thing to innocent American's again.  Not sure what those steps are, but we can do better than this. Why gun advocates don't see this as something they would want to be a part in, and to help create a better system or set up just baffles the mind.  I mean even I restrict the open invitation to my children to just be able to put their hands on a non loaded weapon in my home or a loaded one.  Do people realize that some adults are just like children, and they need to be educated, vetted, and even denide the purchasing of a weapon that could either hurt them or hurt others if they are the wrong individuals to own or have in their possession a firearm ??  Over and over again we talk about this, and see this in these forums, but then we go silent even in the wake of such tragic events like that of Vegas or other atrocious acts that takes place ? Kicking the can down the road invites more death and destruction at the hands of bad people who had the same rights as the good citizens to get a gun. The trouble is figuring out how to surgically get the guns out of the bad guy's hands always, and to keep them out of the bad guy's hands always, yet preserving the second amendment, and not messing with the good guys guns in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pat answer here is if some people commit a horrific crime with a rifle then we must not let anyone have a rifle.
> There is no way to leave people unfettered if you hold all people responsible for the acts of one person.
> 
> The best way to keep guns out of the hands of violent criminals is to keep violent criminals off the streets.  That alone will reduce both our murder and crime rates.
> 
> But we will never be able to prevent every heinous act because we cannot predict the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yes, the enforcement to get the bad guy's off the streets, and out of the communities is key to alot of this, and the looking at stricter licensing for more lethal weapons ownership could also be key. We just need to get our common sense back, and deal with those who are destroying our abilities to use good common sense in anything we do.  I agree that we shouldn't punish the good citizens for the acts of a few, but we must restrict the ability of someone to do the damage that was done in Vegas or upon the streets of Chicago etc. If we are going to call ourselves a civilized society, then we must do things that promote a civilized society, and take actions to keep our people safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More lethal?
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is no more lethal than any other rifle.
> 
> And you will never restrict the ability of people to commit mass murder.
Click to expand...

. You actually said that some rifles are no more lethal than other rifles ?? Kidding me right ?  Semi-automatic rifles are more lethal than single shot bolt action rifles wouldn't you agree ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weapon lying there on the floor with scope, tri-pod, and other ominus aspects to it, just amazes me that a madman ended up with such a weapon that was modified even more so, and that he was able to kill and injure so many with such a weapon he somehow aquirred.  Some stricter steps concerning the vetting of gun buyers should be implemented in order to make sure a Steven Paddock type doesn't easily do such a thing to innocent American's again.  Not sure what those steps are, but we can do better than this. Why gun advocates don't see this as something they would want to be a part in, and to help create a better system or set up just baffles the mind.  I mean even I restrict the open invitation to my children to just be able to put their hands on a non loaded weapon in my home or a loaded one.  Do people realize that some adults are just like children, and they need to be educated, vetted, and even denide the purchasing of a weapon that could either hurt them or hurt others if they are the wrong individuals to own or have in their possession a firearm ??  Over and over again we talk about this, and see this in these forums, but then we go silent even in the wake of such tragic events like that of Vegas or other atrocious acts that takes place ? Kicking the can down the road invites more death and destruction at the hands of bad people who had the same rights as the good citizens to get a gun. The trouble is figuring out how to surgically get the guns out of the bad guy's hands always, and to keep them out of the bad guy's hands always, yet preserving the second amendment, and not messing with the good guys guns in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pat answer here is if some people commit a horrific crime with a rifle then we must not let anyone have a rifle.
> There is no way to leave people unfettered if you hold all people responsible for the acts of one person.
> 
> The best way to keep guns out of the hands of violent criminals is to keep violent criminals off the streets.  That alone will reduce both our murder and crime rates.
> 
> But we will never be able to prevent every heinous act because we cannot predict the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yes, the enforcement to get the bad guy's off the streets, and out of the communities is key to alot of this, and the looking at stricter licensing for more lethal weapons ownership could also be key. We just need to get our common sense back, and deal with those who are destroying our abilities to use good common sense in anything we do.  I agree that we shouldn't punish the good citizens for the acts of a few, but we must restrict the ability of someone to do the damage that was done in Vegas or upon the streets of Chicago etc. If we are going to call ourselves a civilized society, then we must do things that promote a civilized society, and take actions to keep our people safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More lethal?
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is no more lethal than any other rifle.
> 
> And you will never restrict the ability of people to commit mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You actually said that some rifles are no more lethal than other rifles ?? Kidding me right ?  Semi-automatic rifles are more lethal than single shot bolt action rifles wouldn't you agree ?
Click to expand...

I wonder why he didn't just use a bolt action .22, and instead used modified, "automatic" weapons?  That silly guy... he didn't get the memo...


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weapon lying there on the floor with scope, tri-pod, and other ominus aspects to it, just amazes me that a madman ended up with such a weapon that was modified even more so, and that he was able to kill and injure so many with such a weapon he somehow aquirred.  Some stricter steps concerning the vetting of gun buyers should be implemented in order to make sure a Steven Paddock type doesn't easily do such a thing to innocent American's again.  Not sure what those steps are, but we can do better than this. Why gun advocates don't see this as something they would want to be a part in, and to help create a better system or set up just baffles the mind.  I mean even I restrict the open invitation to my children to just be able to put their hands on a non loaded weapon in my home or a loaded one.  Do people realize that some adults are just like children, and they need to be educated, vetted, and even denide the purchasing of a weapon that could either hurt them or hurt others if they are the wrong individuals to own or have in their possession a firearm ??  Over and over again we talk about this, and see this in these forums, but then we go silent even in the wake of such tragic events like that of Vegas or other atrocious acts that takes place ? Kicking the can down the road invites more death and destruction at the hands of bad people who had the same rights as the good citizens to get a gun. The trouble is figuring out how to surgically get the guns out of the bad guy's hands always, and to keep them out of the bad guy's hands always, yet preserving the second amendment, and not messing with the good guys guns in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pat answer here is if some people commit a horrific crime with a rifle then we must not let anyone have a rifle.
> There is no way to leave people unfettered if you hold all people responsible for the acts of one person.
> 
> The best way to keep guns out of the hands of violent criminals is to keep violent criminals off the streets.  That alone will reduce both our murder and crime rates.
> 
> But we will never be able to prevent every heinous act because we cannot predict the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yes, the enforcement to get the bad guy's off the streets, and out of the communities is key to alot of this, and the looking at stricter licensing for more lethal weapons ownership could also be key. We just need to get our common sense back, and deal with those who are destroying our abilities to use good common sense in anything we do.  I agree that we shouldn't punish the good citizens for the acts of a few, but we must restrict the ability of someone to do the damage that was done in Vegas or upon the streets of Chicago etc. If we are going to call ourselves a civilized society, then we must do things that promote a civilized society, and take actions to keep our people safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More lethal?
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is no more lethal than any other rifle.
> 
> And you will never restrict the ability of people to commit mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You actually said that some rifles are no more lethal than other rifles ?? Kidding me right ?  Semi-automatic rifles are more lethal than single shot bolt action rifles wouldn't you agree ?
Click to expand...


Ask JFK

He got pretty dead after being shot with a bolt action


----------



## Faun

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weapon lying there on the floor with scope, tri-pod, and other ominus aspects to it, just amazes me that a madman ended up with such a weapon that was modified even more so, and that he was able to kill and injure so many with such a weapon he somehow aquirred.  Some stricter steps concerning the vetting of gun buyers should be implemented in order to make sure a Steven Paddock type doesn't easily do such a thing to innocent American's again.  Not sure what those steps are, but we can do better than this. Why gun advocates don't see this as something they would want to be a part in, and to help create a better system or set up just baffles the mind.  I mean even I restrict the open invitation to my children to just be able to put their hands on a non loaded weapon in my home or a loaded one.  Do people realize that some adults are just like children, and they need to be educated, vetted, and even denide the purchasing of a weapon that could either hurt them or hurt others if they are the wrong individuals to own or have in their possession a firearm ??  Over and over again we talk about this, and see this in these forums, but then we go silent even in the wake of such tragic events like that of Vegas or other atrocious acts that takes place ? Kicking the can down the road invites more death and destruction at the hands of bad people who had the same rights as the good citizens to get a gun. The trouble is figuring out how to surgically get the guns out of the bad guy's hands always, and to keep them out of the bad guy's hands always, yet preserving the second amendment, and not messing with the good guys guns in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pat answer here is if some people commit a horrific crime with a rifle then we must not let anyone have a rifle.
> There is no way to leave people unfettered if you hold all people responsible for the acts of one person.
> 
> The best way to keep guns out of the hands of violent criminals is to keep violent criminals off the streets.  That alone will reduce both our murder and crime rates.
> 
> But we will never be able to prevent every heinous act because we cannot predict the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yes, the enforcement to get the bad guy's off the streets, and out of the communities is key to alot of this, and the looking at stricter licensing for more lethal weapons ownership could also be key. We just need to get our common sense back, and deal with those who are destroying our abilities to use good common sense in anything we do.  I agree that we shouldn't punish the good citizens for the acts of a few, but we must restrict the ability of someone to do the damage that was done in Vegas or upon the streets of Chicago etc. If we are going to call ourselves a civilized society, then we must do things that promote a civilized society, and take actions to keep our people safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More lethal?
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is no more lethal than any other rifle.
> 
> And you will never restrict the ability of people to commit mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You actually said that some rifles are no more lethal than other rifles ?? Kidding me right ?  Semi-automatic rifles are more lethal than single shot bolt action rifles wouldn't you agree ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask JFK
> 
> He got pretty dead after being shot with a bolt action
Click to expand...

Oswald got off 3 rounds, shot 2 people and killed 1... Paddock? Thousands of rounds, shot more than 500 and killed 58.

Yeah, you really are as stupid as you appear.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pat answer here is if some people commit a horrific crime with a rifle then we must not let anyone have a rifle.
> There is no way to leave people unfettered if you hold all people responsible for the acts of one person.
> 
> The best way to keep guns out of the hands of violent criminals is to keep violent criminals off the streets.  That alone will reduce both our murder and crime rates.
> 
> But we will never be able to prevent every heinous act because we cannot predict the future.
> 
> 
> 
> . Yes, the enforcement to get the bad guy's off the streets, and out of the communities is key to alot of this, and the looking at stricter licensing for more lethal weapons ownership could also be key. We just need to get our common sense back, and deal with those who are destroying our abilities to use good common sense in anything we do.  I agree that we shouldn't punish the good citizens for the acts of a few, but we must restrict the ability of someone to do the damage that was done in Vegas or upon the streets of Chicago etc. If we are going to call ourselves a civilized society, then we must do things that promote a civilized society, and take actions to keep our people safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More lethal?
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is no more lethal than any other rifle.
> 
> And you will never restrict the ability of people to commit mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You actually said that some rifles are no more lethal than other rifles ?? Kidding me right ?  Semi-automatic rifles are more lethal than single shot bolt action rifles wouldn't you agree ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask JFK
> 
> He got pretty dead after being shot with a bolt action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oswald got off 3 rounds, shot 2 people and killed 1... Paddock? Thousands of rounds, shot more than 500 and killed 58.
> 
> Yeah, you really are as stupid as you appear.
Click to expand...


A guy with  truck killed more than 80 people in France so I guess trucks are more lethal than rifles.

More people are killed with knives every year than by rifles of all kinds so I guess knives are more lethal than rifles

More people are killed with fists and feet every year than are killed with rifles of any kind so I guess fists and feet are more lethal than rifles

It's YOU who doesn't seem to understand that it's not the weapons it's the PEOPLE who use them that are the most lethal tings on the planet


----------



## Faun

Skull Pilot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Yes, the enforcement to get the bad guy's off the streets, and out of the communities is key to alot of this, and the looking at stricter licensing for more lethal weapons ownership could also be key. We just need to get our common sense back, and deal with those who are destroying our abilities to use good common sense in anything we do.  I agree that we shouldn't punish the good citizens for the acts of a few, but we must restrict the ability of someone to do the damage that was done in Vegas or upon the streets of Chicago etc. If we are going to call ourselves a civilized society, then we must do things that promote a civilized society, and take actions to keep our people safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More lethal?
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is no more lethal than any other rifle.
> 
> And you will never restrict the ability of people to commit mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You actually said that some rifles are no more lethal than other rifles ?? Kidding me right ?  Semi-automatic rifles are more lethal than single shot bolt action rifles wouldn't you agree ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask JFK
> 
> He got pretty dead after being shot with a bolt action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oswald got off 3 rounds, shot 2 people and killed 1... Paddock? Thousands of rounds, shot more than 500 and killed 58.
> 
> Yeah, you really are as stupid as you appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A guy with  truck killed more than 80 people in France so I guess trucks are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> More people are killed with knives every year than by rifles of all kinds so I guess knives are more lethal than rifles
> 
> More people are killed with fists and feet every year than are killed with rifles of any kind so I guess fists and feet are more lethal than rifles
> 
> It's YOU who doesn't seem to understand that it's not the weapons it's the PEOPLE who use them that are the most lethal tings on the planet
Click to expand...

^^^ a moron who realized his argument failed.

Moron, it took only one post for you to abandon your idiocy of how lethal Oswald was compared to someone armed with semi automatic weapons.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> More lethal?
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is no more lethal than any other rifle.
> 
> And you will never restrict the ability of people to commit mass murder.
> 
> 
> 
> . You actually said that some rifles are no more lethal than other rifles ?? Kidding me right ?  Semi-automatic rifles are more lethal than single shot bolt action rifles wouldn't you agree ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask JFK
> 
> He got pretty dead after being shot with a bolt action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oswald got off 3 rounds, shot 2 people and killed 1... Paddock? Thousands of rounds, shot more than 500 and killed 58.
> 
> Yeah, you really are as stupid as you appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A guy with  truck killed more than 80 people in France so I guess trucks are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> More people are killed with knives every year than by rifles of all kinds so I guess knives are more lethal than rifles
> 
> More people are killed with fists and feet every year than are killed with rifles of any kind so I guess fists and feet are more lethal than rifles
> 
> It's YOU who doesn't seem to understand that it's not the weapons it's the PEOPLE who use them that are the most lethal tings on the planet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a moron who realized his argument failed.
> 
> Moron, it took only one post for you to abandon your idiocy of how lethal Oswald was compared to someone armed with semi automatic weapons.
Click to expand...

Those who say everyone else fails need to look in the mirror

a semiautomatic is no more lethal than the person shooting it.  

But for idiots like you who believe guns kill no rational argument will ever suffice


----------



## Faun

Skull Pilot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . You actually said that some rifles are no more lethal than other rifles ?? Kidding me right ?  Semi-automatic rifles are more lethal than single shot bolt action rifles wouldn't you agree ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask JFK
> 
> He got pretty dead after being shot with a bolt action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oswald got off 3 rounds, shot 2 people and killed 1... Paddock? Thousands of rounds, shot more than 500 and killed 58.
> 
> Yeah, you really are as stupid as you appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A guy with  truck killed more than 80 people in France so I guess trucks are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> More people are killed with knives every year than by rifles of all kinds so I guess knives are more lethal than rifles
> 
> More people are killed with fists and feet every year than are killed with rifles of any kind so I guess fists and feet are more lethal than rifles
> 
> It's YOU who doesn't seem to understand that it's not the weapons it's the PEOPLE who use them that are the most lethal tings on the planet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a moron who realized his argument failed.
> 
> Moron, it took only one post for you to abandon your idiocy of how lethal Oswald was compared to someone armed with semi automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who say everyone else fails need to look in the mirror
> 
> a semiautomatic is no more lethal than the person shooting it.
> 
> But for idiots like you who believe guns kill no rational argument will ever suffice
Click to expand...

You’re completely brain dead. Of course all weapons require a person to be lethal. That doesn’t make a knife more lethal than a semi automatic weapon.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask JFK
> 
> He got pretty dead after being shot with a bolt action
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald got off 3 rounds, shot 2 people and killed 1... Paddock? Thousands of rounds, shot more than 500 and killed 58.
> 
> Yeah, you really are as stupid as you appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A guy with  truck killed more than 80 people in France so I guess trucks are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> More people are killed with knives every year than by rifles of all kinds so I guess knives are more lethal than rifles
> 
> More people are killed with fists and feet every year than are killed with rifles of any kind so I guess fists and feet are more lethal than rifles
> 
> It's YOU who doesn't seem to understand that it's not the weapons it's the PEOPLE who use them that are the most lethal tings on the planet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a moron who realized his argument failed.
> 
> Moron, it took only one post for you to abandon your idiocy of how lethal Oswald was compared to someone armed with semi automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who say everyone else fails need to look in the mirror
> 
> a semiautomatic is no more lethal than the person shooting it.
> 
> But for idiots like you who believe guns kill no rational argument will ever suffice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re completely brain dead. Of course all weapons require a person to be lethal. That doesn’t make a knife more lethal than a semi automatic weapon.
Click to expand...


Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weapon lying there on the floor with scope, tri-pod, and other ominus aspects to it, just amazes me that a madman ended up with such a weapon that was modified even more so, and that he was able to kill and injure so many with such a weapon he somehow aquirred.  Some stricter steps concerning the vetting of gun buyers should be implemented in order to make sure a Steven Paddock type doesn't easily do such a thing to innocent American's again.  Not sure what those steps are, but we can do better than this. Why gun advocates don't see this as something they would want to be a part in, and to help create a better system or set up just baffles the mind.  I mean even I restrict the open invitation to my children to just be able to put their hands on a non loaded weapon in my home or a loaded one.  Do people realize that some adults are just like children, and they need to be educated, vetted, and even denide the purchasing of a weapon that could either hurt them or hurt others if they are the wrong individuals to own or have in their possession a firearm ??  Over and over again we talk about this, and see this in these forums, but then we go silent even in the wake of such tragic events like that of Vegas or other atrocious acts that takes place ? Kicking the can down the road invites more death and destruction at the hands of bad people who had the same rights as the good citizens to get a gun. The trouble is figuring out how to surgically get the guns out of the bad guy's hands always, and to keep them out of the bad guy's hands always, yet preserving the second amendment, and not messing with the good guys guns in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pat answer here is if some people commit a horrific crime with a rifle then we must not let anyone have a rifle.
> There is no way to leave people unfettered if you hold all people responsible for the acts of one person.
> 
> The best way to keep guns out of the hands of violent criminals is to keep violent criminals off the streets.  That alone will reduce both our murder and crime rates.
> 
> But we will never be able to prevent every heinous act because we cannot predict the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yes, the enforcement to get the bad guy's off the streets, and out of the communities is key to alot of this, and the looking at stricter licensing for more lethal weapons ownership could also be key. We just need to get our common sense back, and deal with those who are destroying our abilities to use good common sense in anything we do.  I agree that we shouldn't punish the good citizens for the acts of a few, but we must restrict the ability of someone to do the damage that was done in Vegas or upon the streets of Chicago etc. If we are going to call ourselves a civilized society, then we must do things that promote a civilized society, and take actions to keep our people safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More lethal?
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is no more lethal than any other rifle.
> 
> And you will never restrict the ability of people to commit mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You actually said that some rifles are no more lethal than other rifles ?? Kidding me right ?  Semi-automatic rifles are more lethal than single shot bolt action rifles wouldn't you agree ?
Click to expand...


Not @ 2-400 yards they aren't.

Tell ya what, I'll give you a (Some 30.06 semi-auto) thing and I'll use mine and we'll duel @ 400 yards, k?


----------



## Faun

Skull Pilot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald got off 3 rounds, shot 2 people and killed 1... Paddock? Thousands of rounds, shot more than 500 and killed 58.
> 
> Yeah, you really are as stupid as you appear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy with  truck killed more than 80 people in France so I guess trucks are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> More people are killed with knives every year than by rifles of all kinds so I guess knives are more lethal than rifles
> 
> More people are killed with fists and feet every year than are killed with rifles of any kind so I guess fists and feet are more lethal than rifles
> 
> It's YOU who doesn't seem to understand that it's not the weapons it's the PEOPLE who use them that are the most lethal tings on the planet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a moron who realized his argument failed.
> 
> Moron, it took only one post for you to abandon your idiocy of how lethal Oswald was compared to someone armed with semi automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who say everyone else fails need to look in the mirror
> 
> a semiautomatic is no more lethal than the person shooting it.
> 
> But for idiots like you who believe guns kill no rational argument will ever suffice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re completely brain dead. Of course all weapons require a person to be lethal. That doesn’t make a knife more lethal than a semi automatic weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.
Click to expand...

Spits the moron not factoring in how many killers used a knife versus a semi automatic weapon.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy with  truck killed more than 80 people in France so I guess trucks are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> More people are killed with knives every year than by rifles of all kinds so I guess knives are more lethal than rifles
> 
> More people are killed with fists and feet every year than are killed with rifles of any kind so I guess fists and feet are more lethal than rifles
> 
> It's YOU who doesn't seem to understand that it's not the weapons it's the PEOPLE who use them that are the most lethal tings on the planet
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ a moron who realized his argument failed.
> 
> Moron, it took only one post for you to abandon your idiocy of how lethal Oswald was compared to someone armed with semi automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who say everyone else fails need to look in the mirror
> 
> a semiautomatic is no more lethal than the person shooting it.
> 
> But for idiots like you who believe guns kill no rational argument will ever suffice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re completely brain dead. Of course all weapons require a person to be lethal. That doesn’t make a knife more lethal than a semi automatic weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the moron not factoring in how many killers used a knife versus a semi automatic weapon.
Click to expand...


Since more people are killed by knives every year than rifles obviously more killers kill with knives than rifles.


----------



## Ame®icano

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask JFK
> 
> He got pretty dead after being shot with a bolt action
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald got off 3 rounds, shot 2 people and killed 1... Paddock? Thousands of rounds, shot more than 500 and killed 58.
> 
> Yeah, you really are as stupid as you appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A guy with  truck killed more than 80 people in France so I guess trucks are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> More people are killed with knives every year than by rifles of all kinds so I guess knives are more lethal than rifles
> 
> More people are killed with fists and feet every year than are killed with rifles of any kind so I guess fists and feet are more lethal than rifles
> 
> It's YOU who doesn't seem to understand that it's not the weapons it's the PEOPLE who use them that are the most lethal tings on the planet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a moron who realized his argument failed.
> 
> Moron, it took only one post for you to abandon your idiocy of how lethal Oswald was compared to someone armed with semi automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who say everyone else fails need to look in the mirror
> 
> a semiautomatic is no more lethal than the person shooting it.
> 
> But for idiots like you who believe guns kill no rational argument will ever suffice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re completely brain dead. Of course all weapons require a person to be lethal. That doesn’t make a knife more lethal than a semi automatic weapon.
Click to expand...


It does, in right hands.


----------



## Dalia

Isis had already threatened the Las Vegas strip in the past.


----------



## Dalia

Mandalay Bay upkeep worker says he warned hotel of shooter before Las Vegas massacre.

Breaking911 on Twitter


----------



## Dalia

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, i said : the number 13 *don't appear* on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what you post, do ya?
> 
> You posted, _Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Faun, read my post completely!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compare too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  do you refuse to address what I’m posting? You raise concern over the disappearance of a tattoo.....
> 
> Let’s see your proof that was a tattoo......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you look at the picture of him " Paddock" dead on the ground ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, there’s nothing on his neck.
Click to expand...

+ look very close at some détails.









+








What do you see that is wrong ?


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weapon lying there on the floor with scope, tri-pod, and other ominus aspects to it, just amazes me that a madman ended up with such a weapon that was modified even more so, and that he was able to kill and injure so many with such a weapon he somehow aquirred.  Some stricter steps concerning the vetting of gun buyers should be implemented in order to make sure a Steven Paddock type doesn't easily do such a thing to innocent American's again.  Not sure what those steps are, but we can do better than this. Why gun advocates don't see this as something they would want to be a part in, and to help create a better system or set up just baffles the mind.  I mean even I restrict the open invitation to my children to just be able to put their hands on a non loaded weapon in my home or a loaded one.  Do people realize that some adults are just like children, and they need to be educated, vetted, and even denide the purchasing of a weapon that could either hurt them or hurt others if they are the wrong individuals to own or have in their possession a firearm ??  Over and over again we talk about this, and see this in these forums, but then we go silent even in the wake of such tragic events like that of Vegas or other atrocious acts that takes place ? Kicking the can down the road invites more death and destruction at the hands of bad people who had the same rights as the good citizens to get a gun. The trouble is figuring out how to surgically get the guns out of the bad guy's hands always, and to keep them out of the bad guy's hands always, yet preserving the second amendment, and not messing with the good guys guns in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pat answer here is if some people commit a horrific crime with a rifle then we must not let anyone have a rifle.
> There is no way to leave people unfettered if you hold all people responsible for the acts of one person.
> 
> The best way to keep guns out of the hands of violent criminals is to keep violent criminals off the streets.  That alone will reduce both our murder and crime rates.
> 
> But we will never be able to prevent every heinous act because we cannot predict the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yes, the enforcement to get the bad guy's off the streets, and out of the communities is key to alot of this, and the looking at stricter licensing for more lethal weapons ownership could also be key. We just need to get our common sense back, and deal with those who are destroying our abilities to use good common sense in anything we do.  I agree that we shouldn't punish the good citizens for the acts of a few, but we must restrict the ability of someone to do the damage that was done in Vegas or upon the streets of Chicago etc. If we are going to call ourselves a civilized society, then we must do things that promote a civilized society, and take actions to keep our people safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More lethal?
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is no more lethal than any other rifle.
> 
> And you will never restrict the ability of people to commit mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You actually said that some rifles are no more lethal than other rifles ?? Kidding me right ?  Semi-automatic rifles are more lethal than single shot bolt action rifles wouldn't you agree ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask JFK
> 
> He got pretty dead after being shot with a bolt action
Click to expand...

. Do you think that the word lethal has only one narrow meaning when talking about weapons ?? The degree of lethality varies between weapons. It also is found in the size of ammo used, and depending on whether one uses hollow points, wad cutters, armor piercing etc. It also depends on whether one is semi-automatic, automatic, the gauge or the size of the barrel, the millimeter, and on and on and on it goes.  When choosing a weapon, the lethality of the weapon comes into play big time in accordance with the task at hand.


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald got off 3 rounds, shot 2 people and killed 1... Paddock? Thousands of rounds, shot more than 500 and killed 58.
> 
> Yeah, you really are as stupid as you appear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy with  truck killed more than 80 people in France so I guess trucks are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> More people are killed with knives every year than by rifles of all kinds so I guess knives are more lethal than rifles
> 
> More people are killed with fists and feet every year than are killed with rifles of any kind so I guess fists and feet are more lethal than rifles
> 
> It's YOU who doesn't seem to understand that it's not the weapons it's the PEOPLE who use them that are the most lethal tings on the planet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ a moron who realized his argument failed.
> 
> Moron, it took only one post for you to abandon your idiocy of how lethal Oswald was compared to someone armed with semi automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who say everyone else fails need to look in the mirror
> 
> a semiautomatic is no more lethal than the person shooting it.
> 
> But for idiots like you who believe guns kill no rational argument will ever suffice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re completely brain dead. Of course all weapons require a person to be lethal. That doesn’t make a knife more lethal than a semi automatic weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.
Click to expand...

. If talking in terms of lethality being or meaning the number of people killed in one instant by a perp, then guns trump knives in the lethality of the weapon used everytime. You don't bring a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## Ace Nova




----------



## beagle9

Was the 13 (if a tat) his lucky number as a gambler ??


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pat answer here is if some people commit a horrific crime with a rifle then we must not let anyone have a rifle.
> There is no way to leave people unfettered if you hold all people responsible for the acts of one person.
> 
> The best way to keep guns out of the hands of violent criminals is to keep violent criminals off the streets.  That alone will reduce both our murder and crime rates.
> 
> But we will never be able to prevent every heinous act because we cannot predict the future.
> 
> 
> 
> . Yes, the enforcement to get the bad guy's off the streets, and out of the communities is key to alot of this, and the looking at stricter licensing for more lethal weapons ownership could also be key. We just need to get our common sense back, and deal with those who are destroying our abilities to use good common sense in anything we do.  I agree that we shouldn't punish the good citizens for the acts of a few, but we must restrict the ability of someone to do the damage that was done in Vegas or upon the streets of Chicago etc. If we are going to call ourselves a civilized society, then we must do things that promote a civilized society, and take actions to keep our people safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More lethal?
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle is no more lethal than any other rifle.
> 
> And you will never restrict the ability of people to commit mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You actually said that some rifles are no more lethal than other rifles ?? Kidding me right ?  Semi-automatic rifles are more lethal than single shot bolt action rifles wouldn't you agree ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask JFK
> 
> He got pretty dead after being shot with a bolt action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do you think that the word lethal has only one narrow meaning when talking about weapons ?? The degree of lethality varies between weapons. It also is found in the size of ammo used, and depending on whether one uses hollow points, wad cutters, armor piercing etc. It also depends on whether one is semi-automatic, automatic, the gauge or the size of the barrel, the millimeter, and on and on and on it goes.  When choosing a weapon, the lethality of the weapon comes into play big time in accordance with the task at hand.
Click to expand...


If you want to compare weapons used for killing knives are obviously chosen more than rifles (something like 6 times more) so in the USA knives are certainly more lethal than rifles.

Rifles may be potentially more lethal but their use in the real world as far as murders tells us a different story doesn't it?


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy with  truck killed more than 80 people in France so I guess trucks are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> More people are killed with knives every year than by rifles of all kinds so I guess knives are more lethal than rifles
> 
> More people are killed with fists and feet every year than are killed with rifles of any kind so I guess fists and feet are more lethal than rifles
> 
> It's YOU who doesn't seem to understand that it's not the weapons it's the PEOPLE who use them that are the most lethal tings on the planet
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ a moron who realized his argument failed.
> 
> Moron, it took only one post for you to abandon your idiocy of how lethal Oswald was compared to someone armed with semi automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who say everyone else fails need to look in the mirror
> 
> a semiautomatic is no more lethal than the person shooting it.
> 
> But for idiots like you who believe guns kill no rational argument will ever suffice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re completely brain dead. Of course all weapons require a person to be lethal. That doesn’t make a knife more lethal than a semi automatic weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If talking in terms of lethality being or meaning the number of people killed in one instant by a perp, then guns trump knives in the lethality of the weapon used everytime. You don't bring a knife to a gun fight.
Click to expand...


The fact remains that more people are killed with knives annually than with rifles
More people are killed with nothing but fists and feet annually than with rifles

So this fixation with rifles is missing the point entirely.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dalia said:


> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino



have you seen this thread Dalia?

Eye Witness At Las Vegas Shooting States “There Were 7 Confirmed Shooters”

 this thread confirms my immediate suspecions i had that day to be true,that there were multiple shooters.Its the JFK assassination all over again.


----------



## Dalia

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you seen this thread Dalia?
> 
> Eye Witness At Las Vegas Shooting States “There Were 7 Confirmed Shooters”
> 
> this thread confirms my immediate suspecions i had that day to be true,that there were multiple shooters.Its the JFK assassination all over again.
Click to expand...

Hello LA RAM FAN...yes i saw it, not really clear this shooting , i find it very Strange for a lot a reason and i am not the only one.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dalia said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you seen this thread Dalia?
> 
> Eye Witness At Las Vegas Shooting States “There Were 7 Confirmed Shooters”
> 
> this thread confirms my immediate suspecions i had that day to be true,that there were multiple shooters.Its the JFK assassination all over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello LA RAM FAN...yes i saw it, not really clear this shooting , i find it very Strange for a lot a reason and i am not the only one.
Click to expand...


this vegas event just proves how naive people are that the JFK assanation just because it happend over 50 years ago is not every bit as important now as it was back then. Because as I have all along,history has a way of repeating itself.If the government is not held accountable for their actions and able to roam free all the time as they are,then what happened back then is every bit as relevent now.If the government wont own up to its corruption from over 50 years ago, then there is no hope of reform and these false flag events will contiune thoughout the world because they are always started by the CIA and mossad of Israel.


----------



## Dalia

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you seen this thread Dalia?
> 
> Eye Witness At Las Vegas Shooting States “There Were 7 Confirmed Shooters”
> 
> this thread confirms my immediate suspecions i had that day to be true,that there were multiple shooters.Its the JFK assassination all over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello LA RAM FAN...yes i saw it, not really clear this shooting , i find it very Strange for a lot a reason and i am not the only one.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this vegas event just proves how naive people are that the JFK assanation just because it happend over 50 years ago is not every bit as important now as it was back then. Because as I have all along,history has a way of repeating itself.If the government is not held accountable for their actions and able to roam free all the time as they are,then what happened back then is every bit as relevent now.If the government wont own up to its corruption from over 50 years ago, then there is no hope of reform and these false flag events will contiune thoughout the world because they are always started by the CIA and mossad of Israel.
Click to expand...

Pretty strange how fast they stop talking about it. just for that it look suspicious.
JFK we will never know for sure like for this shooting what a lack of respect for the memory of the victims and their families.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what you post, do ya?
> 
> You posted, _Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?_
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Faun, read my post completely!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compare too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  do you refuse to address what I’m posting? You raise concern over the disappearance of a tattoo.....
> 
> Let’s see your proof that was a tattoo......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you look at the picture of him " Paddock" dead on the ground ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, there’s nothing on his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> + look very close at some détails.
> 
> View attachment 155095
> 
> View attachment 155096
> 
> +
> View attachment 155097
> 
> View attachment 155098
> 
> What do you see that is wrong ?
Click to expand...

Nothing at all, except for a bunch of paranoid weirdos imagining a tattoo on his neck.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you seen this thread Dalia?
> 
> Eye Witness At Las Vegas Shooting States “There Were 7 Confirmed Shooters”
> 
> this thread confirms my immediate suspecions i had that day to be true,that there were multiple shooters.Its the JFK assassination all over again.
Click to expand...

That doesn't confirm your stupid, insane nonsense.


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ a moron who realized his argument failed.
> 
> Moron, it took only one post for you to abandon your idiocy of how lethal Oswald was compared to someone armed with semi automatic weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Those who say everyone else fails need to look in the mirror
> 
> a semiautomatic is no more lethal than the person shooting it.
> 
> But for idiots like you who believe guns kill no rational argument will ever suffice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re completely brain dead. Of course all weapons require a person to be lethal. That doesn’t make a knife more lethal than a semi automatic weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If talking in terms of lethality being or meaning the number of people killed in one instant by a perp, then guns trump knives in the lethality of the weapon used everytime. You don't bring a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact remains that more people are killed with knives annually than with rifles
> More people are killed with nothing but fists and feet annually than with rifles
> 
> So this fixation with rifles is missing the point entirely.
Click to expand...

. Stats are not the truth in what is trying to be revealed in this situation... No where has there ever been recorded in the history of this country where a single individual killed 58 people, and injured 500 in one event with knives. The use of knives here is a fail in comparison of. We have laws regarding speeding, and yes thousands disobey these laws daily, but if we didn't have speeding laws could you imagine the chaos that would insue ? The majority obey the speed laws, so there is enough who obey the laws in order to get a healthy balance in the streets that makes the system work. If we had laws outlawing bump stocks, it doesn't mean there would be no more bump stocks in private collections.  It only means that you had best not get caught brandishing it out into the public square or bragging about it to your buddies until they talk about it around the wrong people, and they come to steal your collection.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who say everyone else fails need to look in the mirror
> 
> a semiautomatic is no more lethal than the person shooting it.
> 
> But for idiots like you who believe guns kill no rational argument will ever suffice
> 
> 
> 
> You’re completely brain dead. Of course all weapons require a person to be lethal. That doesn’t make a knife more lethal than a semi automatic weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If talking in terms of lethality being or meaning the number of people killed in one instant by a perp, then guns trump knives in the lethality of the weapon used everytime. You don't bring a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact remains that more people are killed with knives annually than with rifles
> More people are killed with nothing but fists and feet annually than with rifles
> 
> So this fixation with rifles is missing the point entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Stats are not the truth in what is trying to be revealed in this situation... No where has there ever been recorded in the history of this country where a single individual killed 58 people, and injured 500 in one event with knives. The use of knives here is a fail in comparison of. We have laws regarding speeding, and yes thousands disobey these laws daily, but if we didn't have speeding laws could you imagine the chaos that would insue ? The majority obey the speed laws, so there is enough who obey the laws in order to get a healthy balance in the streets that makes the system work. If we had laws outlawing bump stocks, it doesn't mean there would be no more bump stocks in private collections.  It only means that you had best not get caught brandishing it out into the public square or bragging about it to your buddies until they talk about it around the wrong people, and they come to steal your collection.
Click to expand...


\






That is true.  However, the single biggest mass murder was committed by an asshole with a gallon of gasoline at a New York club.  The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws.  France has all of the gun laws you want and more, and still assholes were able to shoot 130 poor people to death.  Gun laws don't work.  Anybody with a brain can figure that one out.

*Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in the Bronx in 1990*
Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in 1990


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re completely brain dead. Of course all weapons require a person to be lethal. That doesn’t make a knife more lethal than a semi automatic weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If talking in terms of lethality being or meaning the number of people killed in one instant by a perp, then guns trump knives in the lethality of the weapon used everytime. You don't bring a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact remains that more people are killed with knives annually than with rifles
> More people are killed with nothing but fists and feet annually than with rifles
> 
> So this fixation with rifles is missing the point entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Stats are not the truth in what is trying to be revealed in this situation... No where has there ever been recorded in the history of this country where a single individual killed 58 people, and injured 500 in one event with knives. The use of knives here is a fail in comparison of. We have laws regarding speeding, and yes thousands disobey these laws daily, but if we didn't have speeding laws could you imagine the chaos that would insue ? The majority obey the speed laws, so there is enough who obey the laws in order to get a healthy balance in the streets that makes the system work. If we had laws outlawing bump stocks, it doesn't mean there would be no more bump stocks in private collections.  It only means that you had best not get caught brandishing it out into the public square or bragging about it to your buddies until they talk about it around the wrong people, and they come to steal your collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  However, the single biggest mass murder was committed by an asshole with a gallon of gasoline at a New York club.  The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws.  France has all of the gun laws you want and more, and still assholes were able to shoot 130 poor people to death.  Gun laws don't work.  Anybody with a brain can figure that one out.
> 
> *Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in the Bronx in 1990*
> Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in 1990
Click to expand...

"The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws."


Haha, you heard it here, folks: Murder laws are pointless. Laws against high explosives? Pointless. Laws telling you to drive on the street and NOT through stores or over people? Pointless.

Of course, in "non gun-nut reality", these laws do both disincentivize people and punish them. Also, laws that make things harder to acheive or get do, in fact, decrease the instances of both.


----------



## westwall

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> . If talking in terms of lethality being or meaning the number of people killed in one instant by a perp, then guns trump knives in the lethality of the weapon used everytime. You don't bring a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact remains that more people are killed with knives annually than with rifles
> More people are killed with nothing but fists and feet annually than with rifles
> 
> So this fixation with rifles is missing the point entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Stats are not the truth in what is trying to be revealed in this situation... No where has there ever been recorded in the history of this country where a single individual killed 58 people, and injured 500 in one event with knives. The use of knives here is a fail in comparison of. We have laws regarding speeding, and yes thousands disobey these laws daily, but if we didn't have speeding laws could you imagine the chaos that would insue ? The majority obey the speed laws, so there is enough who obey the laws in order to get a healthy balance in the streets that makes the system work. If we had laws outlawing bump stocks, it doesn't mean there would be no more bump stocks in private collections.  It only means that you had best not get caught brandishing it out into the public square or bragging about it to your buddies until they talk about it around the wrong people, and they come to steal your collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  However, the single biggest mass murder was committed by an asshole with a gallon of gasoline at a New York club.  The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws.  France has all of the gun laws you want and more, and still assholes were able to shoot 130 poor people to death.  Gun laws don't work.  Anybody with a brain can figure that one out.
> 
> *Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in the Bronx in 1990*
> Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in 1990
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws."
> 
> 
> Haha, you heard it here, folks: Murder laws are pointless. Now, everyone go try to wash off the stupid.
Click to expand...









Not pointless.  But they don't prevent murder.  They just provide a means for punishment when the asshat is finally (if ever) caught.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

westwall said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If talking in terms of lethality being or meaning the number of people killed in one instant by a perp, then guns trump knives in the lethality of the weapon used everytime. You don't bring a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains that more people are killed with knives annually than with rifles
> More people are killed with nothing but fists and feet annually than with rifles
> 
> So this fixation with rifles is missing the point entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Stats are not the truth in what is trying to be revealed in this situation... No where has there ever been recorded in the history of this country where a single individual killed 58 people, and injured 500 in one event with knives. The use of knives here is a fail in comparison of. We have laws regarding speeding, and yes thousands disobey these laws daily, but if we didn't have speeding laws could you imagine the chaos that would insue ? The majority obey the speed laws, so there is enough who obey the laws in order to get a healthy balance in the streets that makes the system work. If we had laws outlawing bump stocks, it doesn't mean there would be no more bump stocks in private collections.  It only means that you had best not get caught brandishing it out into the public square or bragging about it to your buddies until they talk about it around the wrong people, and they come to steal your collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  However, the single biggest mass murder was committed by an asshole with a gallon of gasoline at a New York club.  The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws.  France has all of the gun laws you want and more, and still assholes were able to shoot 130 poor people to death.  Gun laws don't work.  Anybody with a brain can figure that one out.
> 
> *Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in the Bronx in 1990*
> Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in 1990
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws."
> 
> 
> Haha, you heard it here, folks: Murder laws are pointless. Now, everyone go try to wash off the stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pointless.  But they don't prevent murder.  They just provide a means for punishment when the asshat is finally (if ever) caught.
Click to expand...

Of course they prevent murders. What an absurd thing to say. Dude, take a break...you have chosen an untenable position, and it is making you say bizarre things.


----------



## westwall

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains that more people are killed with knives annually than with rifles
> More people are killed with nothing but fists and feet annually than with rifles
> 
> So this fixation with rifles is missing the point entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> . Stats are not the truth in what is trying to be revealed in this situation... No where has there ever been recorded in the history of this country where a single individual killed 58 people, and injured 500 in one event with knives. The use of knives here is a fail in comparison of. We have laws regarding speeding, and yes thousands disobey these laws daily, but if we didn't have speeding laws could you imagine the chaos that would insue ? The majority obey the speed laws, so there is enough who obey the laws in order to get a healthy balance in the streets that makes the system work. If we had laws outlawing bump stocks, it doesn't mean there would be no more bump stocks in private collections.  It only means that you had best not get caught brandishing it out into the public square or bragging about it to your buddies until they talk about it around the wrong people, and they come to steal your collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  However, the single biggest mass murder was committed by an asshole with a gallon of gasoline at a New York club.  The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws.  France has all of the gun laws you want and more, and still assholes were able to shoot 130 poor people to death.  Gun laws don't work.  Anybody with a brain can figure that one out.
> 
> *Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in the Bronx in 1990*
> Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in 1990
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws."
> 
> 
> Haha, you heard it here, folks: Murder laws are pointless. Now, everyone go try to wash off the stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pointless.  But they don't prevent murder.  They just provide a means for punishment when the asshat is finally (if ever) caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they prevent murders. What an absurd thing to say. Dude, take a break...you have chosen an untenable position, and it is making you say bizarre things.
Click to expand...






Really?  I can't think of a single murder that has been prevented because they are against the law.  Do provide a link for a case where the law prevented a murder.  I am truly interested.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

westwall said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Stats are not the truth in what is trying to be revealed in this situation... No where has there ever been recorded in the history of this country where a single individual killed 58 people, and injured 500 in one event with knives. The use of knives here is a fail in comparison of. We have laws regarding speeding, and yes thousands disobey these laws daily, but if we didn't have speeding laws could you imagine the chaos that would insue ? The majority obey the speed laws, so there is enough who obey the laws in order to get a healthy balance in the streets that makes the system work. If we had laws outlawing bump stocks, it doesn't mean there would be no more bump stocks in private collections.  It only means that you had best not get caught brandishing it out into the public square or bragging about it to your buddies until they talk about it around the wrong people, and they come to steal your collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  However, the single biggest mass murder was committed by an asshole with a gallon of gasoline at a New York club.  The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws.  France has all of the gun laws you want and more, and still assholes were able to shoot 130 poor people to death.  Gun laws don't work.  Anybody with a brain can figure that one out.
> 
> *Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in the Bronx in 1990*
> Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in 1990
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws."
> 
> 
> Haha, you heard it here, folks: Murder laws are pointless. Now, everyone go try to wash off the stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pointless.  But they don't prevent murder.  They just provide a means for punishment when the asshat is finally (if ever) caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they prevent murders. What an absurd thing to say. Dude, take a break...you have chosen an untenable position, and it is making you say bizarre things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I can't think of a single murder that has been prevented because they are against the law.  Do provide a link for a case where the law prevented a murder.  I am truly interested.
Click to expand...

If you cant think of any, that's due to lack of effort  on your part. No doubt someone who wanted to commit murder chose not to do so out of self-interest (their freedom), and also someone who was undecided no doubt would have committed murder, if not for the deterrent against it.


----------



## westwall

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  However, the single biggest mass murder was committed by an asshole with a gallon of gasoline at a New York club.  The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws.  France has all of the gun laws you want and more, and still assholes were able to shoot 130 poor people to death.  Gun laws don't work.  Anybody with a brain can figure that one out.
> 
> *Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in the Bronx in 1990*
> Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in 1990
> 
> 
> 
> "The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws."
> 
> 
> Haha, you heard it here, folks: Murder laws are pointless. Now, everyone go try to wash off the stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pointless.  But they don't prevent murder.  They just provide a means for punishment when the asshat is finally (if ever) caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they prevent murders. What an absurd thing to say. Dude, take a break...you have chosen an untenable position, and it is making you say bizarre things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I can't think of a single murder that has been prevented because they are against the law.  Do provide a link for a case where the law prevented a murder.  I am truly interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you cant think of any, that's due to lack of effort  on your part. No doubt someone who wanted to commit murder chose not to do so out of self-interest (their freedom), and also someone who was undecided no doubt would have committed murder, if not for the deterrent against it.
Click to expand...





Hey,* YOU *made the claim.  So back it up.  That's how argumentation works.


----------



## August West

If a law isn`t 100% effective then having that law is pointless is what WW is saying. Good grief!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

westwall said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws."
> 
> 
> Haha, you heard it here, folks: Murder laws are pointless. Now, everyone go try to wash off the stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pointless.  But they don't prevent murder.  They just provide a means for punishment when the asshat is finally (if ever) caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they prevent murders. What an absurd thing to say. Dude, take a break...you have chosen an untenable position, and it is making you say bizarre things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I can't think of a single murder that has been prevented because they are against the law.  Do provide a link for a case where the law prevented a murder.  I am truly interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you cant think of any, that's due to lack of effort  on your part. No doubt someone who wanted to commit murder chose not to do so out of self-interest (their freedom), and also someone who was undecided no doubt would have committed murder, if not for the deterrent against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,* YOU *made the claim.  So back it up.  That's how argumentation works.
Click to expand...

I just backed it up with reason. Feel free to embarrass yourself by saying everything I said is false.


----------



## westwall

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not pointless.  But they don't prevent murder.  They just provide a means for punishment when the asshat is finally (if ever) caught.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they prevent murders. What an absurd thing to say. Dude, take a break...you have chosen an untenable position, and it is making you say bizarre things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I can't think of a single murder that has been prevented because they are against the law.  Do provide a link for a case where the law prevented a murder.  I am truly interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you cant think of any, that's due to lack of effort  on your part. No doubt someone who wanted to commit murder chose not to do so out of self-interest (their freedom), and also someone who was undecided no doubt would have committed murder, if not for the deterrent against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,* YOU *made the claim.  So back it up.  That's how argumentation works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just backed it up with reason. Feel free to embarrass yourself by saying everything I said is false.
Click to expand...









You did nothing of the sort.  You made a blanket statement that is not supported by fact.  Try again.


----------



## westwall

August West said:


> If a law isn`t 100% effective then having that law is pointless is what WW is saying. Good grief!







I am asking you to provide evidence of a single crime being prevented due to a law being written.  I'll wait.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

westwall said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they prevent murders. What an absurd thing to say. Dude, take a break...you have chosen an untenable position, and it is making you say bizarre things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I can't think of a single murder that has been prevented because they are against the law.  Do provide a link for a case where the law prevented a murder.  I am truly interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you cant think of any, that's due to lack of effort  on your part. No doubt someone who wanted to commit murder chose not to do so out of self-interest (their freedom), and also someone who was undecided no doubt would have committed murder, if not for the deterrent against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,* YOU *made the claim.  So back it up.  That's how argumentation works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just backed it up with reason. Feel free to embarrass yourself by saying everything I said is false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did nothing of the sort.  You made a blanket statement that is not supported by fact.  Try again.
Click to expand...

 I made several statements, actually, arranged as an argument. And I invite you to embarrass yourself by attempting to counter it with your own argument.

Which you will not do, because you have chosen an absurd, untenable position you can no further defend without embarrassing yourself. And you know it.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re completely brain dead. Of course all weapons require a person to be lethal. That doesn’t make a knife more lethal than a semi automatic weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If talking in terms of lethality being or meaning the number of people killed in one instant by a perp, then guns trump knives in the lethality of the weapon used everytime. You don't bring a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact remains that more people are killed with knives annually than with rifles
> More people are killed with nothing but fists and feet annually than with rifles
> 
> So this fixation with rifles is missing the point entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Stats are not the truth in what is trying to be revealed in this situation... No where has there ever been recorded in the history of this country where a single individual killed 58 people, and injured 500 in one event with knives. The use of knives here is a fail in comparison of. We have laws regarding speeding, and yes thousands disobey these laws daily, but if we didn't have speeding laws could you imagine the chaos that would insue ? The majority obey the speed laws, so there is enough who obey the laws in order to get a healthy balance in the streets that makes the system work. If we had laws outlawing bump stocks, it doesn't mean there would be no more bump stocks in private collections.  It only means that you had best not get caught brandishing it out into the public square or bragging about it to your buddies until they talk about it around the wrong people, and they come to steal your collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  However, the single biggest mass murder was committed by an asshole with a gallon of gasoline at a New York club.  The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws.  France has all of the gun laws you want and more, and still assholes were able to shoot 130 poor people to death.  Gun laws don't work.  Anybody with a brain can figure that one out.
> 
> *Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in the Bronx in 1990*
> Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in 1990
Click to expand...

. Under your interpretation of laws, then none should work because they are stupid. Listen, laws and rules are created when something goes very wrong in society, and innocent people are killed. The idea that we should kick the can down the road until a thousand more or worse gets it again imho is what is stupid. Can you imagine what this country would be like if we had no rules, punishments or laws that curb the outlaws from doing as they please in a supposed lawless society ?   Was the wild wild west just a leftist lie that was written in order to use propaganda as a way to create laws and justice in order to tame the west or was the wild, wild west real at all ???  Was those who used Tommy guns in the 30 & 40's a figment of our imaginations or was it real and/or just created leftis lies to subdue the public at large in that time period ????  Anything that turns a semi-automatic weapon into a weapon where that many innocent human beings can be slaughtered in a single event, and by just one man is unexceptable in a modern day society or any civilized society. Special licensing, and intense vetting should be done on anyone allowed to have automatic weapons in our civilian population. I just hope we become more responsible for our wants and needs in society. Now hey, I'm for guns and gun ownership in this country (pro-second), but what happened in Vegas was just unexceptable, and I applaud the NRA for recognizing this. It's just the bump stock I'm angry about, nothing more. Giving up the bump stock as a gesture of Goodwill in the situation would be honorable I think.  Hey if I'm wrong then so be it. Now I'm not for the left using the situation to go farther than it should go, so I understand the resistance in that respect. I don't blame anyone for being leary of the motivations of the left in this country.  If it weren't for the left, I think we would see greater common sense prevail on these issues. Why don't the left give up something in it all ?? They (the left) always want the gun culture to capitulate without meeting them halfway.  This is why the resistance to the left continues in this country. Sad, but can't blame the resistance for resisting.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Stats are not the truth in what is trying to be revealed in this situation... No where has there ever been recorded in the history of this country where a single individual killed 58 people, and injured 500 in one event with knives. The use of knives here is a fail in comparison of. We have laws regarding speeding, and yes thousands disobey these laws daily, but if we didn't have speeding laws could you imagine the chaos that would insue ? The majority obey the speed laws, so there is enough who obey the laws in order to get a healthy balance in the streets that makes the system work. If we had laws outlawing bump stocks, it doesn't mean there would be no more bump stocks in private collections.  It only means that you had best not get caught brandishing it out into the public square or bragging about it to your buddies until they talk about it around the wrong people, and they come to steal your collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  However, the single biggest mass murder was committed by an asshole with a gallon of gasoline at a New York club.  The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws.  France has all of the gun laws you want and more, and still assholes were able to shoot 130 poor people to death.  Gun laws don't work.  Anybody with a brain can figure that one out.
> 
> *Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in the Bronx in 1990*
> Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in 1990
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws."
> 
> 
> Haha, you heard it here, folks: Murder laws are pointless. Now, everyone go try to wash off the stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pointless.  But they don't prevent murder.  They just provide a means for punishment when the asshat is finally (if ever) caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they prevent murders. What an absurd thing to say. Dude, take a break...you have chosen an untenable position, and it is making you say bizarre things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I can't think of a single murder that has been prevented because they are against the law.  Do provide a link for a case where the law prevented a murder.  I am truly interested.
Click to expand...

. No law prevents all murder, all speeding or anything in the like, but if caught then we can say during the trial that you knew the law, and yet you decided to break it, and now the punishment under the law will be this.  This is supposed to act as a deterrent against others who may consider doing the same, but because they know about the law, and what happened to the law breaker, then it hopefully will cause the new potential law breaker to not go down the same path.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  However, the single biggest mass murder was committed by an asshole with a gallon of gasoline at a New York club.  The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws.  France has all of the gun laws you want and more, and still assholes were able to shoot 130 poor people to death.  Gun laws don't work.  Anybody with a brain can figure that one out.
> 
> *Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in the Bronx in 1990*
> Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in 1990
> 
> 
> 
> "The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws."
> 
> 
> Haha, you heard it here, folks: Murder laws are pointless. Now, everyone go try to wash off the stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pointless.  But they don't prevent murder.  They just provide a means for punishment when the asshat is finally (if ever) caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they prevent murders. What an absurd thing to say. Dude, take a break...you have chosen an untenable position, and it is making you say bizarre things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I can't think of a single murder that has been prevented because they are against the law.  Do provide a link for a case where the law prevented a murder.  I am truly interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No law prevents murder, speeding or anything, but if caught then we can say during the trial that you knew the law, and yet you decided to break it, and now the punishment under the law will be this.  This is supposed to act as a deterrent against others who may consider doing the same, but because they know about the law, and what happened to the law breaker, then it hopefully will cause the new potential law breaker to not go down the same path.
Click to expand...

You mean, no law prevents ALL murder and ALL speeding.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If talking in terms of lethality being or meaning the number of people killed in one instant by a perp, then guns trump knives in the lethality of the weapon used everytime. You don't bring a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains that more people are killed with knives annually than with rifles
> More people are killed with nothing but fists and feet annually than with rifles
> 
> So this fixation with rifles is missing the point entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Stats are not the truth in what is trying to be revealed in this situation... No where has there ever been recorded in the history of this country where a single individual killed 58 people, and injured 500 in one event with knives. The use of knives here is a fail in comparison of. We have laws regarding speeding, and yes thousands disobey these laws daily, but if we didn't have speeding laws could you imagine the chaos that would insue ? The majority obey the speed laws, so there is enough who obey the laws in order to get a healthy balance in the streets that makes the system work. If we had laws outlawing bump stocks, it doesn't mean there would be no more bump stocks in private collections.  It only means that you had best not get caught brandishing it out into the public square or bragging about it to your buddies until they talk about it around the wrong people, and they come to steal your collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  However, the single biggest mass murder was committed by an asshole with a gallon of gasoline at a New York club.  The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws.  France has all of the gun laws you want and more, and still assholes were able to shoot 130 poor people to death.  Gun laws don't work.  Anybody with a brain can figure that one out.
> 
> *Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in the Bronx in 1990*
> Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in 1990
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws."
> 
> 
> Haha, you heard it here, folks: Murder laws are pointless. Now, everyone go try to wash off the stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pointless.  But they don't prevent murder.  They just provide a means for punishment when the asshat is finally (if ever) caught.
Click to expand...

. The prevention comes after the punishment that fits the crime is then given, wherefore the punishment then acts as a deterrent in the minds of the young hopefully causing them to take pause, and then say hmmm, "I better not try that, because that feller got hammered when he done that ".


----------



## ChrisL

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> . If talking in terms of lethality being or meaning the number of people killed in one instant by a perp, then guns trump knives in the lethality of the weapon used everytime. You don't bring a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact remains that more people are killed with knives annually than with rifles
> More people are killed with nothing but fists and feet annually than with rifles
> 
> So this fixation with rifles is missing the point entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Stats are not the truth in what is trying to be revealed in this situation... No where has there ever been recorded in the history of this country where a single individual killed 58 people, and injured 500 in one event with knives. The use of knives here is a fail in comparison of. We have laws regarding speeding, and yes thousands disobey these laws daily, but if we didn't have speeding laws could you imagine the chaos that would insue ? The majority obey the speed laws, so there is enough who obey the laws in order to get a healthy balance in the streets that makes the system work. If we had laws outlawing bump stocks, it doesn't mean there would be no more bump stocks in private collections.  It only means that you had best not get caught brandishing it out into the public square or bragging about it to your buddies until they talk about it around the wrong people, and they come to steal your collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  However, the single biggest mass murder was committed by an asshole with a gallon of gasoline at a New York club.  The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws.  France has all of the gun laws you want and more, and still assholes were able to shoot 130 poor people to death.  Gun laws don't work.  Anybody with a brain can figure that one out.
> 
> *Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in the Bronx in 1990*
> Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in 1990
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Under your interpretation of laws, then none should work because they are stupid. Listen, laws and rules are created when something goes very wrong in society, and innocent people are killed. The idea that we should kick the can down the road until a thousand more or worse gets it again imho is what is stupid. Can you imagine what this country would be like if we had no rules, punishments or laws that curb the outlaws from doing as they please in a supposed lawless society ?   Was the wild wild west just a leftist lie that was written in order to use propaganda as a way to create laws and justice in order to tame the west or was the wild, wild west real at all ???  Was those who used Tommy guns in the 30 & 40's a figment of our imaginations or was it real and/or just created leftis lies to subdue the public at large in that time period ????  Anything that turns a semi-automatic weapon into a weapon where that many innocent human beings can be slaughtered in a single event, and by just one man is unexceptable in a modern day society or any civilized society. Special licensing, and intense vetting should be done on anyone allowed to have automatic weapons in our civilian population. I just hope we become more responsible for our wants and needs in society. Now hey, I'm for guns and gun ownership in this country (pro-second), but what happened in Vegas was just unexceptable, and I applaud the NRA for recognizing this. It's just the bump stock I'm angry about, nothing more. Giving up the bump stock as a gesture of Goodwill in the situation would be honorable I think.  Hey if I'm wrong then so be it. Now I'm not for the left using the situation to go farther than it should go, so I understand the resistance in that respect. I don't blame anyone for being leary of the motivations of the left in this country.  If it weren't for the left, I think we would see greater common sense prevail on these issues. Why don't the left give up something in it all ?? They (the left) always want the gun culture to capitulate without meeting them halfway.  This is why the resistance to the left continues in this country. Sad, but can't blame the resistance for resisting.
Click to expand...


You are trusting the leftists to stop at that?  Really?  They don't know the meaning of "good will.  They will only take advantage of a weakness that they see.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  However, the single biggest mass murder was committed by an asshole with a gallon of gasoline at a New York club.  The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws.  France has all of the gun laws you want and more, and still assholes were able to shoot 130 poor people to death.  Gun laws don't work.  Anybody with a brain can figure that one out.
> 
> *Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in the Bronx in 1990*
> Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in 1990
> 
> 
> 
> "The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws."
> 
> 
> Haha, you heard it here, folks: Murder laws are pointless. Now, everyone go try to wash off the stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pointless.  But they don't prevent murder.  They just provide a means for punishment when the asshat is finally (if ever) caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they prevent murders. What an absurd thing to say. Dude, take a break...you have chosen an untenable position, and it is making you say bizarre things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I can't think of a single murder that has been prevented because they are against the law.  Do provide a link for a case where the law prevented a murder.  I am truly interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No law prevents all murder, all speeding or anything in the like, but if caught then we can say during the trial that you knew the law, and yet you decided to break it, and now the punishment under the law will be this.  This is supposed to act as a deterrent against others who may consider doing the same, but because they know about the law, and what happened to the law breaker, then it hopefully will cause the new potential law breaker to not go down the same path.
Click to expand...








Ummm.  Had you bothered to read my response that is what I stated.  Laws don't prevent crime.  They merely codify the punishment for doing the crime.  You people want to punish tens of millions of people for the criminal misdeeds of a few thousand people.  Sounds kind of dumb.  You all claiming to want life to be "fair" and all.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  However, the single biggest mass murder was committed by an asshole with a gallon of gasoline at a New York club.  The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws.  France has all of the gun laws you want and more, and still assholes were able to shoot 130 poor people to death.  Gun laws don't work.  Anybody with a brain can figure that one out.
> 
> *Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in the Bronx in 1990*
> Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in 1990
> 
> 
> 
> "The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws."
> 
> 
> Haha, you heard it here, folks: Murder laws are pointless. Now, everyone go try to wash off the stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pointless.  But they don't prevent murder.  They just provide a means for punishment when the asshat is finally (if ever) caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they prevent murders. What an absurd thing to say. Dude, take a break...you have chosen an untenable position, and it is making you say bizarre things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I can't think of a single murder that has been prevented because they are against the law.  Do provide a link for a case where the law prevented a murder.  I am truly interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No law prevents all murder, all speeding or anything in the like, but if caught then we can say during the trial that you knew the law, and yet you decided to break it, and now the punishment under the law will be this.  This is supposed to act as a deterrent against others who may consider doing the same, but because they know about the law, and what happened to the law breaker, then it hopefully will cause the new potential law breaker to not go down the same path.
Click to expand...






I am asking you to show me a SINGLE murder that was prevented because there was a law against it.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Ame®icano

Two shooters?


----------



## Ame®icano

Eyewitness saying multiple shooters.

*Las Vegas shooting: Queensland eyewitness to Mandalay attack*


----------



## Ame®icano

*LAS VEGAS SHOOTING SURVIVOR KYMBERLEY SUCHOMEL, WHO CLAIMED MULTIPLE SHOOTERS INVOLVED, DIES UNEXPECTEDLY*



> “Bullets were coming from every direction. Behind us, in front of us, to the side of us. But I know, I just know, that there was someone chasing us. The entire time I felt this way. The farther we got from the venue, the closer the gunfire got. I kept looking back expecting to see the gunmen- and I say MEN because there was more than one person. There was more than one gun firing. 100% more than one.
> As we were running, we kept changing direction, because it felt like no matter what direction we took, we were being followed.”


----------



## Ame®icano

Police scanner recordings have police saying multiple shooters


Check these times.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


>


Ooooooooor....maybe he's mistaken.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ame®icano said:


> Police scanner recordings have police saying multiple shooters
> 
> 
> Check these times.


Oooooooooorr....maybe people just heard echoes.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws."
> 
> 
> Haha, you heard it here, folks: Murder laws are pointless. Now, everyone go try to wash off the stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pointless.  But they don't prevent murder.  They just provide a means for punishment when the asshat is finally (if ever) caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they prevent murders. What an absurd thing to say. Dude, take a break...you have chosen an untenable position, and it is making you say bizarre things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I can't think of a single murder that has been prevented because they are against the law.  Do provide a link for a case where the law prevented a murder.  I am truly interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No law prevents all murder, all speeding or anything in the like, but if caught then we can say during the trial that you knew the law, and yet you decided to break it, and now the punishment under the law will be this.  This is supposed to act as a deterrent against others who may consider doing the same, but because they know about the law, and what happened to the law breaker, then it hopefully will cause the new potential law breaker to not go down the same path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.  Had you bothered to read my response that is what I stated.  Laws don't prevent crime.  They merely codify the punishment for doing the crime.  You people want to punish tens of millions of people for the criminal misdeeds of a few thousand people.  Sounds kind of dumb.  You all claiming to want life to be "fair" and all.
Click to expand...

. Not tens of millions West... Just make bumpstocks unavailable to just any Jane, Tom, Dick or Harry that comes along wanting a bumpstock in order to make his or her AR-15 an automatic weapon.


----------



## Faun

Skull Pilot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ a moron who realized his argument failed.
> 
> Moron, it took only one post for you to abandon your idiocy of how lethal Oswald was compared to someone armed with semi automatic weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Those who say everyone else fails need to look in the mirror
> 
> a semiautomatic is no more lethal than the person shooting it.
> 
> But for idiots like you who believe guns kill no rational argument will ever suffice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re completely brain dead. Of course all weapons require a person to be lethal. That doesn’t make a knife more lethal than a semi automatic weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the moron not factoring in how many killers used a knife versus a semi automatic weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since more people are killed by knives every year than rifles obviously more killers kill with knives than rifles.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

So?

I guess to the brain-dead, that makes a knife more lethal than a semi-automatic rifle.


----------



## August West

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws."
> 
> 
> Haha, you heard it here, folks: Murder laws are pointless. Now, everyone go try to wash off the stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pointless.  But they don't prevent murder.  They just provide a means for punishment when the asshat is finally (if ever) caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they prevent murders. What an absurd thing to say. Dude, take a break...you have chosen an untenable position, and it is making you say bizarre things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I can't think of a single murder that has been prevented because they are against the law.  Do provide a link for a case where the law prevented a murder.  I am truly interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No law prevents all murder, all speeding or anything in the like, but if caught then we can say during the trial that you knew the law, and yet you decided to break it, and now the punishment under the law will be this.  This is supposed to act as a deterrent against others who may consider doing the same, but because they know about the law, and what happened to the law breaker, then it hopefully will cause the new potential law breaker to not go down the same path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.  Had you bothered to read my response that is what I stated.  Laws don't prevent crime.  They merely codify the punishment for doing the crime.  You people want to punish tens of millions of people for the criminal misdeeds of a few thousand people.  Sounds kind of dumb.  You all claiming to want life to be "fair" and all.
Click to expand...

Not being able to own a machine gun is punishment?


----------



## beagle9

Ame®icano said:


> Police scanner recordings have police saying multiple shooters
> 
> 
> Check these times.


 Well in the initial or early on confusion there was the idea of multiple shooters of course, but it turned out not to be but one according to police. You had the echoes of the weapon, the firing rate of the weapon or weapons when using more than one by the shooter right ?  The woman some had claimed to be in the crowd saying "you're all going to die tonight", was interesting, but nothing more on that has developed. After 48 hours it just goes crazy. Who knows now, but hopefully time will give us the answers, and for the victims and families hopefully justice and closure.


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who say everyone else fails need to look in the mirror
> 
> a semiautomatic is no more lethal than the person shooting it.
> 
> But for idiots like you who believe guns kill no rational argument will ever suffice
> 
> 
> 
> You’re completely brain dead. Of course all weapons require a person to be lethal. That doesn’t make a knife more lethal than a semi automatic weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If talking in terms of lethality being or meaning the number of people killed in one instant by a perp, then guns trump knives in the lethality of the weapon used everytime. You don't bring a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact remains that more people are killed with knives annually than with rifles
> More people are killed with nothing but fists and feet annually than with rifles
> 
> So this fixation with rifles is missing the point entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Stats are not the truth in what is trying to be revealed in this situation... No where has there ever been recorded in the history of this country where a single individual killed 58 people, and injured 500 in one event with knives. The use of knives here is a fail in comparison of. We have laws regarding speeding, and yes thousands disobey these laws daily, but if we didn't have speeding laws could you imagine the chaos that would insue ? The majority obey the speed laws, so there is enough who obey the laws in order to get a healthy balance in the streets that makes the system work. If we had laws outlawing bump stocks, it doesn't mean there would be no more bump stocks in private collections.  It only means that you had best not get caught brandishing it out into the public square or bragging about it to your buddies until they talk about it around the wrong people, and they come to steal your collection.
Click to expand...


So it's not the number of people killed you care about only those that happen in the same event?

99% of all murders take place outside of mass shooting events.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains that more people are killed with knives annually than with rifles
> More people are killed with nothing but fists and feet annually than with rifles
> 
> So this fixation with rifles is missing the point entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> . Stats are not the truth in what is trying to be revealed in this situation... No where has there ever been recorded in the history of this country where a single individual killed 58 people, and injured 500 in one event with knives. The use of knives here is a fail in comparison of. We have laws regarding speeding, and yes thousands disobey these laws daily, but if we didn't have speeding laws could you imagine the chaos that would insue ? The majority obey the speed laws, so there is enough who obey the laws in order to get a healthy balance in the streets that makes the system work. If we had laws outlawing bump stocks, it doesn't mean there would be no more bump stocks in private collections.  It only means that you had best not get caught brandishing it out into the public square or bragging about it to your buddies until they talk about it around the wrong people, and they come to steal your collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  However, the single biggest mass murder was committed by an asshole with a gallon of gasoline at a New York club.  The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws.  France has all of the gun laws you want and more, and still assholes were able to shoot 130 poor people to death.  Gun laws don't work.  Anybody with a brain can figure that one out.
> 
> *Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in the Bronx in 1990*
> Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in 1990
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws."
> 
> 
> Haha, you heard it here, folks: Murder laws are pointless. Now, everyone go try to wash off the stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pointless.  But they don't prevent murder.  They just provide a means for punishment when the asshat is finally (if ever) caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they prevent murders. What an absurd thing to say. Dude, take a break...you have chosen an untenable position, and it is making you say bizarre things.
Click to expand...

No law will stop anyone hell bent on murder.


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> . If talking in terms of lethality being or meaning the number of people killed in one instant by a perp, then guns trump knives in the lethality of the weapon used everytime. You don't bring a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact remains that more people are killed with knives annually than with rifles
> More people are killed with nothing but fists and feet annually than with rifles
> 
> So this fixation with rifles is missing the point entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Stats are not the truth in what is trying to be revealed in this situation... No where has there ever been recorded in the history of this country where a single individual killed 58 people, and injured 500 in one event with knives. The use of knives here is a fail in comparison of. We have laws regarding speeding, and yes thousands disobey these laws daily, but if we didn't have speeding laws could you imagine the chaos that would insue ? The majority obey the speed laws, so there is enough who obey the laws in order to get a healthy balance in the streets that makes the system work. If we had laws outlawing bump stocks, it doesn't mean there would be no more bump stocks in private collections.  It only means that you had best not get caught brandishing it out into the public square or bragging about it to your buddies until they talk about it around the wrong people, and they come to steal your collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  However, the single biggest mass murder was committed by an asshole with a gallon of gasoline at a New York club.  The point being that an asshole intent on murder is not going to be deterred by your stupid laws.  France has all of the gun laws you want and more, and still assholes were able to shoot 130 poor people to death.  Gun laws don't work.  Anybody with a brain can figure that one out.
> 
> *Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in the Bronx in 1990*
> Fire kills 87 people at the Happy Land Social Club in 1990
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Under your interpretation of laws, then none should work because they are stupid. Listen, laws and rules are created when something goes very wrong in society, and innocent people are killed. The idea that we should kick the can down the road until a thousand more or worse gets it again imho is what is stupid. Can you imagine what this country would be like if we had no rules, punishments or laws that curb the outlaws from doing as they please in a supposed lawless society ?   Was the wild wild west just a leftist lie that was written in order to use propaganda as a way to create laws and justice in order to tame the west or was the wild, wild west real at all ???  Was those who used Tommy guns in the 30 & 40's a figment of our imaginations or was it real and/or just created leftis lies to subdue the public at large in that time period ????  Anything that turns a semi-automatic weapon into a weapon where that many innocent human beings can be slaughtered in a single event, and by just one man is unexceptable in a modern day society or any civilized society. Special licensing, and intense vetting should be done on anyone allowed to have automatic weapons in our civilian population. I just hope we become more responsible for our wants and needs in society. Now hey, I'm for guns and gun ownership in this country (pro-second), but what happened in Vegas was just unexceptable, and I applaud the NRA for recognizing this. It's just the bump stock I'm angry about, nothing more. Giving up the bump stock as a gesture of Goodwill in the situation would be honorable I think.  Hey if I'm wrong then so be it. Now I'm not for the left using the situation to go farther than it should go, so I understand the resistance in that respect. I don't blame anyone for being leary of the motivations of the left in this country.  If it weren't for the left, I think we would see greater common sense prevail on these issues. Why don't the left give up something in it all ?? They (the left) always want the gun culture to capitulate without meeting them halfway.  This is why the resistance to the left continues in this country. Sad, but can't blame the resistance for resisting.
Click to expand...

Actually the wild west wasn't so wild at all

The Not So Wild, Wild West


----------



## Skull Pilot

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who say everyone else fails need to look in the mirror
> 
> a semiautomatic is no more lethal than the person shooting it.
> 
> But for idiots like you who believe guns kill no rational argument will ever suffice
> 
> 
> 
> You’re completely brain dead. Of course all weapons require a person to be lethal. That doesn’t make a knife more lethal than a semi automatic weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the moron not factoring in how many killers used a knife versus a semi automatic weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since more people are killed by knives every year than rifles obviously more killers kill with knives than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So?
> 
> I guess to the brain-dead, that makes a knife more lethal than a semi-automatic rifle.
Click to expand...

Which one kills more every year?


----------



## Faun

Skull Pilot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re completely brain dead. Of course all weapons require a person to be lethal. That doesn’t make a knife more lethal than a semi automatic weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spits the moron not factoring in how many killers used a knife versus a semi automatic weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since more people are killed by knives every year than rifles obviously more killers kill with knives than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So?
> 
> I guess to the brain-dead, that makes a knife more lethal than a semi-automatic rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one kills more every year?
Click to expand...

LOL

^^^ Strawman

Now you’re arguing which weapon is more popular, not which is more lethal.

In about a 10 minute span, Paddock killed 58 and wounded another 500 with rifles. Try finding someone wounding and killing that many with a knife and then you won’t sound so stark raving mad.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> Spits the moron not factoring in how many killers used a knife versus a semi automatic weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since more people are killed by knives every year than rifles obviously more killers kill with knives than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So?
> 
> I guess to the brain-dead, that makes a knife more lethal than a semi-automatic rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one kills more every year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ^^^ Strawman
> 
> Now you’re arguing which weapon is more popular, not which is more lethal.
> 
> In about a 10 minute span, Paddock killed 58 and wounded another 500 with rifles. Try finding someone wounding and killing that many with a knife and then you won’t sound so stark raving mad.
Click to expand...


No if you look at the DEATH TOLL knives are more lethal in the USA than are rifles of any kind.


----------



## Faun

Skull Pilot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spits the moron not factoring in how many killers used a knife versus a semi automatic weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since more people are killed by knives every year than rifles obviously more killers kill with knives than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So?
> 
> I guess to the brain-dead, that makes a knife more lethal than a semi-automatic rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one kills more every year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ^^^ Strawman
> 
> Now you’re arguing which weapon is more popular, not which is more lethal.
> 
> In about a 10 minute span, Paddock killed 58 and wounded another 500 with rifles. Try finding someone wounding and killing that many with a knife and then you won’t sound so stark raving mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if you look at the DEATH TOLL knives are more lethal in the USA than are rifles of any kind.
Click to expand...

LOL

The death toll from knives is higher than rifles because they’re more commonly unused than rifles, not because they’re more lethal.

Dayam, you’re stupid.

I also note, you failed to find anyone who killed and wounded close to 600 people with knives. Paddock did that in 10 minutes with rifles.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since more people are killed by knives every year than rifles obviously more killers kill with knives than rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So?
> 
> I guess to the brain-dead, that makes a knife more lethal than a semi-automatic rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which one kills more every year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ^^^ Strawman
> 
> Now you’re arguing which weapon is more popular, not which is more lethal.
> 
> In about a 10 minute span, Paddock killed 58 and wounded another 500 with rifles. Try finding someone wounding and killing that many with a knife and then you won’t sound so stark raving mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if you look at the DEATH TOLL knives are more lethal in the USA than are rifles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The death toll from knives is higher than rifles because they’re more commonly unused than rifles, not because they’re more lethal.
> 
> Dayam, you’re stupid.
> 
> I also note, you failed to find anyone who killed and wounded close to 600 people with knives. Paddock did that in 10 minutes with rifles.
Click to expand...


Like I said you only care about 1% of murder victims the fuck with the other 99%


----------



## Faun

Skull Pilot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> So?
> 
> I guess to the brain-dead, that makes a knife more lethal than a semi-automatic rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one kills more every year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> ^^^ Strawman
> 
> Now you’re arguing which weapon is more popular, not which is more lethal.
> 
> In about a 10 minute span, Paddock killed 58 and wounded another 500 with rifles. Try finding someone wounding and killing that many with a knife and then you won’t sound so stark raving mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if you look at the DEATH TOLL knives are more lethal in the USA than are rifles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The death toll from knives is higher than rifles because they’re more commonly unused than rifles, not because they’re more lethal.
> 
> Dayam, you’re stupid.
> 
> I also note, you failed to find anyone who killed and wounded close to 600 people with knives. Paddock did that in 10 minutes with rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said you only care about 1% of murder victims the fuck with the other 99%
Click to expand...



Try again when your acid trip wears off.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which one kills more every year?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> ^^^ Strawman
> 
> Now you’re arguing which weapon is more popular, not which is more lethal.
> 
> In about a 10 minute span, Paddock killed 58 and wounded another 500 with rifles. Try finding someone wounding and killing that many with a knife and then you won’t sound so stark raving mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No if you look at the DEATH TOLL knives are more lethal in the USA than are rifles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The death toll from knives is higher than rifles because they’re more commonly unused than rifles, not because they’re more lethal.
> 
> Dayam, you’re stupid.
> 
> I also note, you failed to find anyone who killed and wounded close to 600 people with knives. Paddock did that in 10 minutes with rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said you only care about 1% of murder victims the fuck with the other 99%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Try again when your acid trip wears off.
Click to expand...

Then why are your panties in a twist over murders committed with rifles only?

Rifles are use far less to kill than dozens of other weapons but you are pathologically fixated on them


----------



## Faun

Skull Pilot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> ^^^ Strawman
> 
> Now you’re arguing which weapon is more popular, not which is more lethal.
> 
> In about a 10 minute span, Paddock killed 58 and wounded another 500 with rifles. Try finding someone wounding and killing that many with a knife and then you won’t sound so stark raving mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No if you look at the DEATH TOLL knives are more lethal in the USA than are rifles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The death toll from knives is higher than rifles because they’re more commonly unused than rifles, not because they’re more lethal.
> 
> Dayam, you’re stupid.
> 
> I also note, you failed to find anyone who killed and wounded close to 600 people with knives. Paddock did that in 10 minutes with rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said you only care about 1% of murder victims the fuck with the other 99%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Try again when your acid trip wears off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are your panties in a twist over murders committed with rifles only?
> 
> Rifles are use far less to kill than dozens of other weapons but you are pathologically fixated on them
Click to expand...



Sorry, but I am not responsible for your dementia.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No if you look at the DEATH TOLL knives are more lethal in the USA than are rifles of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> The death toll from knives is higher than rifles because they’re more commonly unused than rifles, not because they’re more lethal.
> 
> Dayam, you’re stupid.
> 
> I also note, you failed to find anyone who killed and wounded close to 600 people with knives. Paddock did that in 10 minutes with rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said you only care about 1% of murder victims the fuck with the other 99%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Try again when your acid trip wears off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are your panties in a twist over murders committed with rifles only?
> 
> Rifles are use far less to kill than dozens of other weapons but you are pathologically fixated on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I am not responsible for your dementia.
Click to expand...

 
Projecting again I see.

You might want to start thinking less emotionally


----------



## Faun

Skull Pilot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> The death toll from knives is higher than rifles because they’re more commonly unused than rifles, not because they’re more lethal.
> 
> Dayam, you’re stupid.
> 
> I also note, you failed to find anyone who killed and wounded close to 600 people with knives. Paddock did that in 10 minutes with rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said you only care about 1% of murder victims the fuck with the other 99%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Try again when your acid trip wears off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are your panties in a twist over murders committed with rifles only?
> 
> Rifles are use far less to kill than dozens of other weapons but you are pathologically fixated on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I am not responsible for your dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Projecting again I see.
> 
> You might want to start thinking less emotionally
Click to expand...

Great, now you reduce yourself to pre-K, _I’m rubber, you’re glue,_ banter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Figures.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said you only care about 1% of murder victims the fuck with the other 99%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again when your acid trip wears off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are your panties in a twist over murders committed with rifles only?
> 
> Rifles are use far less to kill than dozens of other weapons but you are pathologically fixated on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I am not responsible for your dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Projecting again I see.
> 
> You might want to start thinking less emotionally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now you reduce yourself to pre-K, _I’m rubber, you’re glue,_ banter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures.
Click to expand...


That was you I used a perfectly valid psychological term.

Like I said you need to get a hold of your emotions and think rationally


----------



## Faun

Skull Pilot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again when your acid trip wears off.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are your panties in a twist over murders committed with rifles only?
> 
> Rifles are use far less to kill than dozens of other weapons but you are pathologically fixated on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I am not responsible for your dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Projecting again I see.
> 
> You might want to start thinking less emotionally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now you reduce yourself to pre-K, _I’m rubber, you’re glue,_ banter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was you I used a perfectly valid psychological term.
> 
> Like I said you need to get a hold of your emotions and think rationally
Click to expand...

Just for a laugh... post s link to the data supporting your claim of how popular you think knives are...


----------



## Skull Pilot

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are your panties in a twist over murders committed with rifles only?
> 
> Rifles are use far less to kill than dozens of other weapons but you are pathologically fixated on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I am not responsible for your dementia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Projecting again I see.
> 
> You might want to start thinking less emotionally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now you reduce yourself to pre-K, _I’m rubber, you’re glue,_ banter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was you I used a perfectly valid psychological term.
> 
> Like I said you need to get a hold of your emotions and think rationally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for a laugh... post s link to the data supporting your claim of how popular you think knives are...
Click to expand...


I don't have to.

Look up the FBI stats and you will see plain as day that knives are used to kill many times more than rifles.


----------



## Faun

Skull Pilot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I am not responsible for your dementia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting again I see.
> 
> You might want to start thinking less emotionally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now you reduce yourself to pre-K, _I’m rubber, you’re glue,_ banter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was you I used a perfectly valid psychological term.
> 
> Like I said you need to get a hold of your emotions and think rationally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for a laugh... post s link to the data supporting your claim of how popular you think knives are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to.
> 
> Look up the FBI stats and you will see plain as day that knives are used to kill many times more than rifles.
Click to expand...

LOL

Thanks for confirming what I already knew. You’re basing your numbers on incomplete data.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting again I see.
> 
> You might want to start thinking less emotionally
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now you reduce yourself to pre-K, _I’m rubber, you’re glue,_ banter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was you I used a perfectly valid psychological term.
> 
> Like I said you need to get a hold of your emotions and think rationally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for a laugh... post s link to the data supporting your claim of how popular you think knives are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to.
> 
> Look up the FBI stats and you will see plain as day that knives are used to kill many times more than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already knew. You’re basing your numbers on incomplete data.
Click to expand...


And yet you have not posted any 
"complete" data have yiou?


----------



## Dalia

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Faun, read my post completely!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I will not be so sure, we still don't have any motivation coming up ! a lot of Strange stuff are going on with this shooting.
> 
> 1- The age of Paddock
> 2- the two broken Windows
> 3- The Room look from the 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> compare too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * 4- the number 13 don't appear on the neck of " Paddock" on the ground
> 
> I cut the picture to show just the neck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Paddock Had '13' Tattoo On Neck, Photo Apparently Shows: Will Number Shed Light On #LasVegas Shooting?
> 5- Nobody call to say that he is shoot at the security gard ? and after starting at 10.00pm nobody is still not calling ?come on !
> Despite the advance warnings, police did not show up on the 32nd floor until 10:17 p.m., two minutes after Paddock had, for reasons unknown, ended his 10-minute shooting spree, according to the _Los Angeles Times_ report. With the six-minute time lag between Paddock’s attack on Campos and when he started shooting out the hotel windows, police apparently took at least 18 minutes to get to Paddock’s floor after calls were placed reporting a gunman there.
> 6- When *Charlottesville* happen the media talk about it for weeks after this shooting it last three days not a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> Why  do you refuse to address what I’m posting? You raise concern over the disappearance of a tattoo.....
> 
> Let’s see your proof that was a tattoo......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you look at the picture of him " Paddock" dead on the ground ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, there’s nothing on his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> + look very close at some détails.
> 
> View attachment 155095
> 
> View attachment 155096
> 
> +
> View attachment 155097
> 
> View attachment 155098
> 
> What do you see that is wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing at all, except for a bunch of paranoid weirdos imagining a tattoo on his neck.
Click to expand...

That is your opinion look at the dimensions of his wrist is not the same size and also his neck does not have the bead of old age I speak of "Paddock" lying on the ground

Here a new member who bring more information at the forum

munkle

Witnesses: Exits at Las Vegas Concert Were Blocked Prior to Shooting, Creating Kill Zone
Fourth Las Vegas Witness Unequivocally Described Shooters From Within Venue (Deceased)


----------



## westwall

August West said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not pointless.  But they don't prevent murder.  They just provide a means for punishment when the asshat is finally (if ever) caught.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they prevent murders. What an absurd thing to say. Dude, take a break...you have chosen an untenable position, and it is making you say bizarre things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I can't think of a single murder that has been prevented because they are against the law.  Do provide a link for a case where the law prevented a murder.  I am truly interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No law prevents all murder, all speeding or anything in the like, but if caught then we can say during the trial that you knew the law, and yet you decided to break it, and now the punishment under the law will be this.  This is supposed to act as a deterrent against others who may consider doing the same, but because they know about the law, and what happened to the law breaker, then it hopefully will cause the new potential law breaker to not go down the same path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.  Had you bothered to read my response that is what I stated.  Laws don't prevent crime.  They merely codify the punishment for doing the crime.  You people want to punish tens of millions of people for the criminal misdeeds of a few thousand people.  Sounds kind of dumb.  You all claiming to want life to be "fair" and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not being able to own a machine gun is punishment?
Click to expand...







Yes.  I own several and if you take them away for no cause that is indeed punishment.  Punishment of a financial nature as they are fantastic investments, punishment of a loss of freedom to pursue happiness as I enjoy shooting them, and punishment of a lack of due process as you are punishing ME for the criminal misdeeds of a few who will ignore your stupid law ANYWAY.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not pointless.  But they don't prevent murder.  They just provide a means for punishment when the asshat is finally (if ever) caught.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they prevent murders. What an absurd thing to say. Dude, take a break...you have chosen an untenable position, and it is making you say bizarre things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I can't think of a single murder that has been prevented because they are against the law.  Do provide a link for a case where the law prevented a murder.  I am truly interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No law prevents all murder, all speeding or anything in the like, but if caught then we can say during the trial that you knew the law, and yet you decided to break it, and now the punishment under the law will be this.  This is supposed to act as a deterrent against others who may consider doing the same, but because they know about the law, and what happened to the law breaker, then it hopefully will cause the new potential law breaker to not go down the same path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.  Had you bothered to read my response that is what I stated.  Laws don't prevent crime.  They merely codify the punishment for doing the crime.  You people want to punish tens of millions of people for the criminal misdeeds of a few thousand people.  Sounds kind of dumb.  You all claiming to want life to be "fair" and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not tens of millions West... Just make bumpstocks unavailable to just any Jane, Tom, Dick or Harry that comes along wanting a bumpstock in order to make his or her AR-15 an automatic weapon.
Click to expand...









Yes, there are tens of millions of gun owners who will be affected by any gun law that is promulgated.  And, the criminals will ignore the law anyway.  So the only people harmed are those who are legal anyway.


----------



## Marion Morrison

The security guard has resurfaced:

Hotel guard describes getting shot before Las Vegas massacre

Apparently he was on "Ellen". I think it's kind of hard to link Ellen video.


----------



## Faun

Skull Pilot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now you reduce yourself to pre-K, _I’m rubber, you’re glue,_ banter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was you I used a perfectly valid psychological term.
> 
> Like I said you need to get a hold of your emotions and think rationally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for a laugh... post s link to the data supporting your claim of how popular you think knives are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to.
> 
> Look up the FBI stats and you will see plain as day that knives are used to kill many times more than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already knew. You’re basing your numbers on incomplete data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you have not posted any
> "complete" data have yiou?
Click to expand...

Not sure what that has to do with you making claims based on what you now confess is incomplete data ... but there you are.


----------



## Faun

Dalia said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why  do you refuse to address what I’m posting? You raise concern over the disappearance of a tattoo.....
> 
> Let’s see your proof that was a tattoo......
> 
> 
> 
> Did you look at the picture of him " Paddock" dead on the ground ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, there’s nothing on his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> + look very close at some détails.
> 
> View attachment 155095
> 
> View attachment 155096
> 
> +
> View attachment 155097
> 
> View attachment 155098
> 
> What do you see that is wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing at all, except for a bunch of paranoid weirdos imagining a tattoo on his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your opinion look at the dimensions of his wrist is not the same size and also his neck does not have the bead of old age I speak of "Paddock" lying on the ground
> 
> Here a new member who bring more information at the forum
> 
> munkle
> 
> Witnesses: Exits at Las Vegas Concert Were Blocked Prior to Shooting, Creating Kill Zone
> Fourth Las Vegas Witness Unequivocally Described Shooters From Within Venue (Deceased)
Click to expand...

You’re the one claiming it’s a tattoo on his neck, even though there is no other photograph of him adorned with such a tattoo. Don’t you think it’s up to you to prove your claims rather than challenging others to find flaws with your observations?


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re completely brain dead. Of course all weapons require a person to be lethal. That doesn’t make a knife more lethal than a semi automatic weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If talking in terms of lethality being or meaning the number of people killed in one instant by a perp, then guns trump knives in the lethality of the weapon used everytime. You don't bring a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact remains that more people are killed with knives annually than with rifles
> More people are killed with nothing but fists and feet annually than with rifles
> 
> So this fixation with rifles is missing the point entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Stats are not the truth in what is trying to be revealed in this situation... No where has there ever been recorded in the history of this country where a single individual killed 58 people, and injured 500 in one event with knives. The use of knives here is a fail in comparison of. We have laws regarding speeding, and yes thousands disobey these laws daily, but if we didn't have speeding laws could you imagine the chaos that would insue ? The majority obey the speed laws, so there is enough who obey the laws in order to get a healthy balance in the streets that makes the system work. If we had laws outlawing bump stocks, it doesn't mean there would be no more bump stocks in private collections.  It only means that you had best not get caught brandishing it out into the public square or bragging about it to your buddies until they talk about it around the wrong people, and they come to steal your collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's not the number of people killed you care about only those that happen in the same event?
> 
> 99% of all murders take place outside of mass shooting events.
Click to expand...

. How long did it take you to come up with such bullcrap as this ?? Good grief...


----------



## Skull Pilot

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was you I used a perfectly valid psychological term.
> 
> Like I said you need to get a hold of your emotions and think rationally
> 
> 
> 
> Just for a laugh... post s link to the data supporting your claim of how popular you think knives are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to.
> 
> Look up the FBI stats and you will see plain as day that knives are used to kill many times more than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Thanks for confirming what I already knew. You’re basing your numbers on incomplete data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you have not posted any
> "complete" data have yiou?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what that has to do with you making claims based on what you now confess is incomplete data ... but there you are.
Click to expand...

I never said it was incomplete data you moron that was you or the voices in your little pointy head.

The FBI is the premier law enforcement agency in the country their stats are good enough for me.


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since knives are used to kill more people every year than are rifles anyone with a brain in their head would come to the conclusion that knives are more lethal than rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> . If talking in terms of lethality being or meaning the number of people killed in one instant by a perp, then guns trump knives in the lethality of the weapon used everytime. You don't bring a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact remains that more people are killed with knives annually than with rifles
> More people are killed with nothing but fists and feet annually than with rifles
> 
> So this fixation with rifles is missing the point entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Stats are not the truth in what is trying to be revealed in this situation... No where has there ever been recorded in the history of this country where a single individual killed 58 people, and injured 500 in one event with knives. The use of knives here is a fail in comparison of. We have laws regarding speeding, and yes thousands disobey these laws daily, but if we didn't have speeding laws could you imagine the chaos that would insue ? The majority obey the speed laws, so there is enough who obey the laws in order to get a healthy balance in the streets that makes the system work. If we had laws outlawing bump stocks, it doesn't mean there would be no more bump stocks in private collections.  It only means that you had best not get caught brandishing it out into the public square or bragging about it to your buddies until they talk about it around the wrong people, and they come to steal your collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's not the number of people killed you care about only those that happen in the same event?
> 
> 99% of all murders take place outside of mass shooting events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . How long did it take you to come up with such bullcrap as this ?? Good grief...
Click to expand...


All you idiots are prattling on about how dangerous rifles are but you don't even seem to get the fact that less than 2% of ALL murders are committed with rifles.

IOW rifles are the least of our problems when it comes to murder


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you look at the picture of him " Paddock" dead on the ground ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there’s nothing on his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> + look very close at some détails.
> 
> View attachment 155095
> 
> View attachment 155096
> 
> +
> View attachment 155097
> 
> View attachment 155098
> 
> What do you see that is wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing at all, except for a bunch of paranoid weirdos imagining a tattoo on his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your opinion look at the dimensions of his wrist is not the same size and also his neck does not have the bead of old age I speak of "Paddock" lying on the ground
> 
> Here a new member who bring more information at the forum
> 
> munkle
> 
> Witnesses: Exits at Las Vegas Concert Were Blocked Prior to Shooting, Creating Kill Zone
> Fourth Las Vegas Witness Unequivocally Described Shooters From Within Venue (Deceased)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the one claiming it’s a tattoo on his neck, even though there is no other photograph of him adorned with such a tattoo. Don’t you think it’s up to you to prove your claims rather than challenging others to find flaws with your observations?
Click to expand...

. In the picture I saw a #13 on the neck, now where that came from or what it is who knows. Yes, it has to be proven somehow.


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If talking in terms of lethality being or meaning the number of people killed in one instant by a perp, then guns trump knives in the lethality of the weapon used everytime. You don't bring a knife to a gun fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains that more people are killed with knives annually than with rifles
> More people are killed with nothing but fists and feet annually than with rifles
> 
> So this fixation with rifles is missing the point entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Stats are not the truth in what is trying to be revealed in this situation... No where has there ever been recorded in the history of this country where a single individual killed 58 people, and injured 500 in one event with knives. The use of knives here is a fail in comparison of. We have laws regarding speeding, and yes thousands disobey these laws daily, but if we didn't have speeding laws could you imagine the chaos that would insue ? The majority obey the speed laws, so there is enough who obey the laws in order to get a healthy balance in the streets that makes the system work. If we had laws outlawing bump stocks, it doesn't mean there would be no more bump stocks in private collections.  It only means that you had best not get caught brandishing it out into the public square or bragging about it to your buddies until they talk about it around the wrong people, and they come to steal your collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's not the number of people killed you care about only those that happen in the same event?
> 
> 99% of all murders take place outside of mass shooting events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . How long did it take you to come up with such bullcrap as this ?? Good grief...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you idiots are prattling on about how dangerous rifles are but you don't even seem to get the fact that less than 2% of ALL murders are committed with rifles.
> 
> IOW rifles are the least of our problems when it comes to murder
Click to expand...

. No one is going on about rifles, but rather just discussing the case, and thinking about what could be a full solution in order to stop such an event from being so deadly the next time, and this all due everything involved. Your bias is showing, but it just causes the can to continue to be kicked on down the road until it happens again.


----------



## Dalia

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you look at the picture of him " Paddock" dead on the ground ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there’s nothing on his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> + look very close at some détails.
> 
> View attachment 155095
> 
> View attachment 155096
> 
> +
> View attachment 155097
> 
> View attachment 155098
> 
> What do you see that is wrong ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing at all, except for a bunch of paranoid weirdos imagining a tattoo on his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your opinion look at the dimensions of his wrist is not the same size and also his neck does not have the bead of old age I speak of "Paddock" lying on the ground
> 
> Here a new member who bring more information at the forum
> 
> munkle
> 
> Witnesses: Exits at Las Vegas Concert Were Blocked Prior to Shooting, Creating Kill Zone
> Fourth Las Vegas Witness Unequivocally Described Shooters From Within Venue (Deceased)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re the one claiming it’s a tattoo on his neck, even though there is no other photograph of him adorned with such a tattoo. Don’t you think it’s up to you to prove your claims rather than challenging others to find flaws with your observations?
Click to expand...

The police confirme that he did have a tattoo you just need to read the link i give.
My post was about those détails 

* look at the dimensions of his wrist is not the same size and also his neck does not have the bead of old age I speak of "Paddock" lying on the ground*


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I am not responsible for your dementia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting again I see.
> 
> You might want to start thinking less emotionally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now you reduce yourself to pre-K, _I’m rubber, you’re glue,_ banter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was you I used a perfectly valid psychological term.
> 
> Like I said you need to get a hold of your emotions and think rationally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for a laugh... post s link to the data supporting your claim of how popular you think knives are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to.
> 
> Look up the FBI stats and you will see plain as day that knives are used to kill many times more than rifles.
Click to expand...

. How many at one event though ??  The knives lose.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they prevent murders. What an absurd thing to say. Dude, take a break...you have chosen an untenable position, and it is making you say bizarre things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I can't think of a single murder that has been prevented because they are against the law.  Do provide a link for a case where the law prevented a murder.  I am truly interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No law prevents all murder, all speeding or anything in the like, but if caught then we can say during the trial that you knew the law, and yet you decided to break it, and now the punishment under the law will be this.  This is supposed to act as a deterrent against others who may consider doing the same, but because they know about the law, and what happened to the law breaker, then it hopefully will cause the new potential law breaker to not go down the same path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.  Had you bothered to read my response that is what I stated.  Laws don't prevent crime.  They merely codify the punishment for doing the crime.  You people want to punish tens of millions of people for the criminal misdeeds of a few thousand people.  Sounds kind of dumb.  You all claiming to want life to be "fair" and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not tens of millions West... Just make bumpstocks unavailable to just any Jane, Tom, Dick or Harry that comes along wanting a bumpstock in order to make his or her AR-15 an automatic weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are tens of millions of gun owners who will be affected by any gun law that is promulgated.  And, the criminals will ignore the law anyway.  So the only people harmed are those who are legal anyway.
Click to expand...

. It's ashame your faith in your country, and in it's ability to do the right thing without hurting the good people has now been destroyed.  Does it make you an obstructionist ?? Are we to just sweep what this guy was able to accomplish under a rug now ??


----------



## Dalia

In this video at 3.35 minutes you will see more explanation about the fact that it is maybe not Paddock dead on the ground.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting again I see.
> 
> You might want to start thinking less emotionally
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now you reduce yourself to pre-K, _I’m rubber, you’re glue,_ banter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was you I used a perfectly valid psychological term.
> 
> Like I said you need to get a hold of your emotions and think rationally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for a laugh... post s link to the data supporting your claim of how popular you think knives are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to.
> 
> Look up the FBI stats and you will see plain as day that knives are used to kill many times more than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . How many at one event though ??  The knives lose.
Click to expand...

Of course they do. Sane people know that.


----------



## Ame®icano

According to authorities, Paddock checks into Mandalay Bay on 9/25. Parks his car full of weapons, ammo and explosives in the garage.

Hangs out in his room for 5 days planning the attack. Gambles a little in the casino. Not with anyone this time or the 199 other times he’s seen on camera in Vegas.

Complains to the hotel about a room below him being too loud. 

On the night of Oct 1 an open door on the 32nd floor triggers an alarm. Jesus Campos is sent to investigate. He can’t access 32nd floor because the door to the stairwell is bolted shut. When he eventually gets to the 32nd floor hears "drilling" coming from Paddock’s room. As the door to the stairway closes, Paddock is suddenly triggered and opens fire down the hallway. Campos is hit in the leg.

Schuck arrives just before 200 rounds are being fired out of Paddock’s room down the hall. The wound to Campos is the only round out of 200 that hits anyone. Both Schuck and Campos radio about a shooter but neither mention Campos has been shot. Paddock begins to unload round after round on the concert.

At some point during the shooting Paddock broke a second window and fired rounds at the fuel tanks. After 10 minutes of shooting, he suddenly stops despite having thousands of more rounds of ammo in the room and a car full of explosives.

The LVMPD arrives on the 32nd floor as Paddock ends his shooting spree. 1 hour and 3 minutes after officers arrive on the 32nd floor, Paddock’s room is breached where he is found dead. Lone wolf shooter who snapped then killed himself. Am I missing anything?


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains that more people are killed with knives annually than with rifles
> More people are killed with nothing but fists and feet annually than with rifles
> 
> So this fixation with rifles is missing the point entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> . Stats are not the truth in what is trying to be revealed in this situation... No where has there ever been recorded in the history of this country where a single individual killed 58 people, and injured 500 in one event with knives. The use of knives here is a fail in comparison of. We have laws regarding speeding, and yes thousands disobey these laws daily, but if we didn't have speeding laws could you imagine the chaos that would insue ? The majority obey the speed laws, so there is enough who obey the laws in order to get a healthy balance in the streets that makes the system work. If we had laws outlawing bump stocks, it doesn't mean there would be no more bump stocks in private collections.  It only means that you had best not get caught brandishing it out into the public square or bragging about it to your buddies until they talk about it around the wrong people, and they come to steal your collection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's not the number of people killed you care about only those that happen in the same event?
> 
> 99% of all murders take place outside of mass shooting events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . How long did it take you to come up with such bullcrap as this ?? Good grief...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you idiots are prattling on about how dangerous rifles are but you don't even seem to get the fact that less than 2% of ALL murders are committed with rifles.
> 
> IOW rifles are the least of our problems when it comes to murder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No one is going on about rifles, but rather just discussing the case, and thinking about what could be a full solution in order to stop such an event from being so deadly the next time, and this all due everything involved. Your bias is showing, but it just causes the can to continue to be kicked on down the road until it happens again.
Click to expand...


Then you obviously haven't read the thread completely


----------



## Skull Pilot

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now you reduce yourself to pre-K, _I’m rubber, you’re glue,_ banter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was you I used a perfectly valid psychological term.
> 
> Like I said you need to get a hold of your emotions and think rationally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for a laugh... post s link to the data supporting your claim of how popular you think knives are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to.
> 
> Look up the FBI stats and you will see plain as day that knives are used to kill many times more than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . How many at one event though ??  The knives lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they do. Sane people know that.
Click to expand...

And here we go with the tunnel vision

It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%


----------



## August West

westwall said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they prevent murders. What an absurd thing to say. Dude, take a break...you have chosen an untenable position, and it is making you say bizarre things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I can't think of a single murder that has been prevented because they are against the law.  Do provide a link for a case where the law prevented a murder.  I am truly interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No law prevents all murder, all speeding or anything in the like, but if caught then we can say during the trial that you knew the law, and yet you decided to break it, and now the punishment under the law will be this.  This is supposed to act as a deterrent against others who may consider doing the same, but because they know about the law, and what happened to the law breaker, then it hopefully will cause the new potential law breaker to not go down the same path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.  Had you bothered to read my response that is what I stated.  Laws don't prevent crime.  They merely codify the punishment for doing the crime.  You people want to punish tens of millions of people for the criminal misdeeds of a few thousand people.  Sounds kind of dumb.  You all claiming to want life to be "fair" and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not being able to own a machine gun is punishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I own several and if you take them away for no cause that is indeed punishment.  Punishment of a financial nature as they are fantastic investments, punishment of a loss of freedom to pursue happiness as I enjoy shooting them, and punishment of a lack of due process as you are punishing ME for the criminal misdeeds of a few who will ignore your stupid law ANYWAY.
Click to expand...

No one has threatened to take any guns from anyone and believing that they`re coming for your precious is a sign of paranoia. Paranoia is a recognized symptom of mental disease. Should you really be playing with guns?


----------



## Faun

Skull Pilot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was you I used a perfectly valid psychological term.
> 
> Like I said you need to get a hold of your emotions and think rationally
> 
> 
> 
> Just for a laugh... post s link to the data supporting your claim of how popular you think knives are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to.
> 
> Look up the FBI stats and you will see plain as day that knives are used to kill many times more than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . How many at one event though ??  The knives lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they do. Sane people know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we go with the tunnel vision
> 
> It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%
Click to expand...

As always, you don’t even know what the argument is. I’m not saying guns should be taken away. I own one and don’t want it taken. The Second Amendment offers me that right. The argument is there are some firearms that should be restricted from the public. Like automatic military grade rifles already are. As well as semiautomatic rifles which can be operationally modified to simulate automatic weapons.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for a laugh... post s link to the data supporting your claim of how popular you think knives are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to.
> 
> Look up the FBI stats and you will see plain as day that knives are used to kill many times more than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . How many at one event though ??  The knives lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they do. Sane people know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we go with the tunnel vision
> 
> It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, you don’t even know what the argument is. I’m not saying guns should be taken away. I own one and don’t want it taken. The Second Amendment offers me that right. The argument is there are some firearms that should be restricted from the public. Like automatic military grade rifles already are. As well as semiautomatic rifles which can be operationally modified to simulate automatic weapons.
Click to expand...


There is no reason to ban semiautomatic rifles.  None whatsoever.

less than 2% of all murders are committed by rifles of any kind.


----------



## Faun

Skull Pilot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to.
> 
> Look up the FBI stats and you will see plain as day that knives are used to kill many times more than rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> . How many at one event though ??  The knives lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they do. Sane people know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we go with the tunnel vision
> 
> It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, you don’t even know what the argument is. I’m not saying guns should be taken away. I own one and don’t want it taken. The Second Amendment offers me that right. The argument is there are some firearms that should be restricted from the public. Like automatic military grade rifles already are. As well as semiautomatic rifles which can be operationally modified to simulate automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to ban semiautomatic rifles.  None whatsoever.
> 
> less than 2% of all murders are committed by rifles of any kind.
Click to expand...

Your argument, it’s a small minority so let’s do nothing, doesn’t hold water. There are many weapons the general public are banned from owning. Weapons that can fire off hundreds of rounds per minute serve no use beyond our military.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . How many at one event though ??  The knives lose.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they do. Sane people know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we go with the tunnel vision
> 
> It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, you don’t even know what the argument is. I’m not saying guns should be taken away. I own one and don’t want it taken. The Second Amendment offers me that right. The argument is there are some firearms that should be restricted from the public. Like automatic military grade rifles already are. As well as semiautomatic rifles which can be operationally modified to simulate automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to ban semiautomatic rifles.  None whatsoever.
> 
> less than 2% of all murders are committed by rifles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument, it’s a small minority so let’s do nothing, doesn’t hold water. There are many weapons the general public are banned from owning. Weapons that can fire off hundreds of rounds per minute serve no use beyond our military.
Click to expand...


Paddock had class III weapons. In other words, weapons he used are already restricted.


----------



## Faun

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they do. Sane people know that.
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go with the tunnel vision
> 
> It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, you don’t even know what the argument is. I’m not saying guns should be taken away. I own one and don’t want it taken. The Second Amendment offers me that right. The argument is there are some firearms that should be restricted from the public. Like automatic military grade rifles already are. As well as semiautomatic rifles which can be operationally modified to simulate automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to ban semiautomatic rifles.  None whatsoever.
> 
> less than 2% of all murders are committed by rifles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument, it’s a small minority so let’s do nothing, doesn’t hold water. There are many weapons the general public are banned from owning. Weapons that can fire off hundreds of rounds per minute serve no use beyond our military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paddock had class III weapons. In other words, weapons he used are already restricted.
Click to expand...

He purchased all of his weapons legally.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . How many at one event though ??  The knives lose.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they do. Sane people know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we go with the tunnel vision
> 
> It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, you don’t even know what the argument is. I’m not saying guns should be taken away. I own one and don’t want it taken. The Second Amendment offers me that right. The argument is there are some firearms that should be restricted from the public. Like automatic military grade rifles already are. As well as semiautomatic rifles which can be operationally modified to simulate automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to ban semiautomatic rifles.  None whatsoever.
> 
> less than 2% of all murders are committed by rifles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument, it’s a small minority so let’s do nothing, doesn’t hold water. There are many weapons the general public are banned from owning. Weapons that can fire off hundreds of rounds per minute serve no use beyond our military.
Click to expand...


Of course it holds water.

You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.

This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.


----------



## MindWars

Explosive Compilation: Las Vegas Survivors Speak Out, Multiple Shooters In Multiple Locations


----------



## westwall

August West said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I can't think of a single murder that has been prevented because they are against the law.  Do provide a link for a case where the law prevented a murder.  I am truly interested.
> 
> 
> 
> . No law prevents all murder, all speeding or anything in the like, but if caught then we can say during the trial that you knew the law, and yet you decided to break it, and now the punishment under the law will be this.  This is supposed to act as a deterrent against others who may consider doing the same, but because they know about the law, and what happened to the law breaker, then it hopefully will cause the new potential law breaker to not go down the same path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.  Had you bothered to read my response that is what I stated.  Laws don't prevent crime.  They merely codify the punishment for doing the crime.  You people want to punish tens of millions of people for the criminal misdeeds of a few thousand people.  Sounds kind of dumb.  You all claiming to want life to be "fair" and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not being able to own a machine gun is punishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I own several and if you take them away for no cause that is indeed punishment.  Punishment of a financial nature as they are fantastic investments, punishment of a loss of freedom to pursue happiness as I enjoy shooting them, and punishment of a lack of due process as you are punishing ME for the criminal misdeeds of a few who will ignore your stupid law ANYWAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has threatened to take any guns from anyone and believing that they`re coming for your precious is a sign of paranoia. Paranoia is a recognized symptom of mental disease. Should you really be playing with guns?
Click to expand...







Yes, they have.  Your continued denial is ridiculous given the verifiable evidence that is out there in video, and written form.  The ultimate goal of any authoritarian government, which ALL progressive governments are, is the disarming of the citizenry, and the complete concentration of power in the hands of the government.  That is proven through centuries of history.  As is the fact that once a weapons ban begins, it never ends.  First one type is taken away, then another, then another until finally only the rich, and the powerful have weapons.  We have THOUSANDS of years of history showing this to be true.

Your last little jibe merely shows that you have no facts to back you up, merely insults and lies.


----------



## westwall

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for a laugh... post s link to the data supporting your claim of how popular you think knives are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to.
> 
> Look up the FBI stats and you will see plain as day that knives are used to kill many times more than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . How many at one event though ??  The knives lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they do. Sane people know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we go with the tunnel vision
> 
> It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, you don’t even know what the argument is. I’m not saying guns should be taken away. I own one and don’t want it taken. The Second Amendment offers me that right. The argument is there are some firearms that should be restricted from the public. Like automatic military grade rifles already are. As well as semiautomatic rifles which can be operationally modified to simulate automatic weapons.
Click to expand...







Your claim is already refuted by the SCOTUS ruling in US v Miller from 1934 that held that the ONLY weapons that are protected by the 2nd Amendment are those of a military nature.  You are flat assed wrong.


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was you I used a perfectly valid psychological term.
> 
> Like I said you need to get a hold of your emotions and think rationally
> 
> 
> 
> Just for a laugh... post s link to the data supporting your claim of how popular you think knives are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to.
> 
> Look up the FBI stats and you will see plain as day that knives are used to kill many times more than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . How many at one event though ??  The knives lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they do. Sane people know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we go with the tunnel vision
> 
> It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%
Click to expand...

. What part of this don't you understand that when these things happen in such a tragic situation, that they are highly unique in nature ?  This is why it forces the hand to look deeper into the entire event, and this is in order to make sure that such an event doesn't become a routine type event used by a population that has become so fractured, that it is almost impossible to know when or where the next event will occur.  The only thing we can do is limit the damage by taking out some of the tools that made the horrific event so deadly. The bumpstock needs to go because it allowed the rate of fire to be so great that 58 souls lost their lives & 500 more we're maimed and injured in a 10 minute time span. That is unexceptable by any sane people's standards.  Using time stats based upon crime in the country is a distraction that is used to cloud the issue.


----------



## beagle9

August West said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I can't think of a single murder that has been prevented because they are against the law.  Do provide a link for a case where the law prevented a murder.  I am truly interested.
> 
> 
> 
> . No law prevents all murder, all speeding or anything in the like, but if caught then we can say during the trial that you knew the law, and yet you decided to break it, and now the punishment under the law will be this.  This is supposed to act as a deterrent against others who may consider doing the same, but because they know about the law, and what happened to the law breaker, then it hopefully will cause the new potential law breaker to not go down the same path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm.  Had you bothered to read my response that is what I stated.  Laws don't prevent crime.  They merely codify the punishment for doing the crime.  You people want to punish tens of millions of people for the criminal misdeeds of a few thousand people.  Sounds kind of dumb.  You all claiming to want life to be "fair" and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not being able to own a machine gun is punishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I own several and if you take them away for no cause that is indeed punishment.  Punishment of a financial nature as they are fantastic investments, punishment of a loss of freedom to pursue happiness as I enjoy shooting them, and punishment of a lack of due process as you are punishing ME for the criminal misdeeds of a few who will ignore your stupid law ANYWAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one has threatened to take any guns from anyone and believing that they`re coming for your precious is a sign of paranoia. Paranoia is a recognized symptom of mental disease. Should you really be playing with guns?
Click to expand...

. Just as you used the mental card, well don't you think that the card is attempted to be used now as a way to remove guns from people ?  Taking guns or wanting to take guns away by schemes or technicalities is unexceptable, and it should be resisted always.  Now banning a bump stock is more than likely exceptable in the eyes of many, but that's it.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to.
> 
> Look up the FBI stats and you will see plain as day that knives are used to kill many times more than rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> . How many at one event though ??  The knives lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they do. Sane people know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we go with the tunnel vision
> 
> It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, you don’t even know what the argument is. I’m not saying guns should be taken away. I own one and don’t want it taken. The Second Amendment offers me that right. The argument is there are some firearms that should be restricted from the public. Like automatic military grade rifles already are. As well as semiautomatic rifles which can be operationally modified to simulate automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim is already refuted by the SCOTUS ruling in US v Miller from 1934 that held that the ONLY weapons that are protected by the 2nd Amendment are those of a military nature.  You are flat assed wrong.
Click to expand...

 Huh ? Never mind... Don't elaborate please.


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they do. Sane people know that.
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go with the tunnel vision
> 
> It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As always, you don’t even know what the argument is. I’m not saying guns should be taken away. I own one and don’t want it taken. The Second Amendment offers me that right. The argument is there are some firearms that should be restricted from the public. Like automatic military grade rifles already are. As well as semiautomatic rifles which can be operationally modified to simulate automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to ban semiautomatic rifles.  None whatsoever.
> 
> less than 2% of all murders are committed by rifles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument, it’s a small minority so let’s do nothing, doesn’t hold water. There are many weapons the general public are banned from owning. Weapons that can fire off hundreds of rounds per minute serve no use beyond our military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it holds water.
> 
> You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.
> 
> This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.
Click to expand...

. So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for a laugh... post s link to the data supporting your claim of how popular you think knives are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to.
> 
> Look up the FBI stats and you will see plain as day that knives are used to kill many times more than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . How many at one event though ??  The knives lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they do. Sane people know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we go with the tunnel vision
> 
> It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . What part of this don't you understand that when these things happen in such a tragic situation, that they are highly unique in nature ?  This is why it forces the hand to look deeper into the entire event, and this is in order to make sure that such an event doesn't become a routine type event used by a population that has become so fractured, that it is almost impossible to know when or where the next event will occur.  The only thing we can do is limit the damage by taking out some of the tools that made the horrific event so deadly. The bumpstock needs to go because it allowed the rate of fire to be so great that 58 souls lost their lives & 500 more we're maimed and injured in a 10 minute time span. That is unexceptable by any sane people's standards.  Using time stats based upon crime in the country is a distraction that is used to cloud the issue.
Click to expand...







The bump stock saved lives.  His accuracy was diminished because of that stock.  Paris has proven beyond doubt that you can't prevent anything from happening.  Your laughable assertion that by banning the bump stock this would somehow have prevented this asshole from getting one is absurd.  He planned this for months.  I have talked at length with one of the lead FBI agents and he states that the asshole was researching the attack for at least half a year based on his google searches.  Based on what law enforcement knows it would have been better to ban google than any of the other tools he used.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go with the tunnel vision
> 
> It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%
> 
> 
> 
> As always, you don’t even know what the argument is. I’m not saying guns should be taken away. I own one and don’t want it taken. The Second Amendment offers me that right. The argument is there are some firearms that should be restricted from the public. Like automatic military grade rifles already are. As well as semiautomatic rifles which can be operationally modified to simulate automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to ban semiautomatic rifles.  None whatsoever.
> 
> less than 2% of all murders are committed by rifles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument, it’s a small minority so let’s do nothing, doesn’t hold water. There are many weapons the general public are banned from owning. Weapons that can fire off hundreds of rounds per minute serve no use beyond our military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it holds water.
> 
> You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.
> 
> This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
Click to expand...






The same number were mown down in Paris where every wet dream gun control law you want is already on the books.  Evil people, intent on doing evil, and with the means to do so, are going to do it.  You might as well make a law that says millionaires can't have guns for all the efficacy your laws would have.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to.
> 
> Look up the FBI stats and you will see plain as day that knives are used to kill many times more than rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> . How many at one event though ??  The knives lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they do. Sane people know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we go with the tunnel vision
> 
> It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . What part of this don't you understand that when these things happen in such a tragic situation, that they are highly unique in nature ?  This is why it forces the hand to look deeper into the entire event, and this is in order to make sure that such an event doesn't become a routine type event used by a population that has become so fractured, that it is almost impossible to know when or where the next event will occur.  The only thing we can do is limit the damage by taking out some of the tools that made the horrific event so deadly. The bumpstock needs to go because it allowed the rate of fire to be so great that 58 souls lost their lives & 500 more we're maimed and injured in a 10 minute time span. That is unexceptable by any sane people's standards.  Using time stats based upon crime in the country is a distraction that is used to cloud the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bump stock saved lives.  His accuracy was diminished because of that stock.  Paris has proven beyond doubt that you can't prevent anything from happening.  Your laughable assertion that by banning the bump stock this would somehow have prevented this asshole from getting one is absurd.  He planned this for months.  I have talked at length with one of the lead FBI agents and he states that the asshole was researching the attack for at least half a year based on his google searches.  Based on what law enforcement knows it would have been better to ban google than any of the other tools he used.
Click to expand...

. Listen now, you ain't talking to an idiot here, so please don't give me this bullcrap about the bumpstock saving lives. When you have thousands of people cornered in a corral with no where to run, do you think that Paddock gave a crap about accuracy ????  He knew what he was doing in his choosing of the weapons he used, and his choosing was as accurate as any one could have imagined.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always, you don’t even know what the argument is. I’m not saying guns should be taken away. I own one and don’t want it taken. The Second Amendment offers me that right. The argument is there are some firearms that should be restricted from the public. Like automatic military grade rifles already are. As well as semiautomatic rifles which can be operationally modified to simulate automatic weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to ban semiautomatic rifles.  None whatsoever.
> 
> less than 2% of all murders are committed by rifles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument, it’s a small minority so let’s do nothing, doesn’t hold water. There are many weapons the general public are banned from owning. Weapons that can fire off hundreds of rounds per minute serve no use beyond our military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it holds water.
> 
> You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.
> 
> This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same number were mown down in Paris where every wet dream gun control law you want is already on the books.  Evil people, intent on doing evil, and with the means to do so, are going to do it.  You might as well make a law that says millionaires can't have guns for all the efficacy your laws would have.
Click to expand...

. Not everyone obeys the laws your right, but at least the laws show that the majority weren't negligent in the situation, and this is because they had the laws in place at the least, and now that they (the laws) have been broken, then here comes the consequences. It is the very foundation of our justice system, and our ability to say we have a civilized society.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to ban semiautomatic rifles.  None whatsoever.
> 
> less than 2% of all murders are committed by rifles of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument, it’s a small minority so let’s do nothing, doesn’t hold water. There are many weapons the general public are banned from owning. Weapons that can fire off hundreds of rounds per minute serve no use beyond our military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it holds water.
> 
> You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.
> 
> This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same number were mown down in Paris where every wet dream gun control law you want is already on the books.  Evil people, intent on doing evil, and with the means to do so, are going to do it.  You might as well make a law that says millionaires can't have guns for all the efficacy your laws would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not everyone obeys the laws your right, but at least the laws show that the majority weren't negligent in the situation, and this is because they had the laws in place at the least, and now that they (the laws) have been broken, then here comes the consequences. It is the very foundation of our justice system, and our ability to say we have a civilized society.
Click to expand...







The sort of people, who do these crimes ignore the laws you so desperately want to enact.  That is a simple fact.  The reason why we can make the claim to have a civilized society is because we have good sanitation.  As anyone who has been involved in rioting as I was when LA erupted after the King trials, the veneer of civilization is very, very thin.  The only reason why we are not a third world hell hole is because of guns.  

The fear of guns in the hands of the civilian population has been shown over and over and over again to be the reason why we haven't been invaded, and why the crime rate isn't astronomical.  Take a look at every city where the general population has been disarmed, the violence is through the roof.  Chicago is merely the most violent example, but every other city like it, is suffering in similar fashion.

The reality is gun control laws only serve to make the violent criminals more effective because they have less to fear.  We know that 8% of the criminal population commits 80% of the violent crime, and it is that group that is consistently released back out into society to continue their depredations.

You want to really have an impact on violent crime?  Lock those violent scum up, and throw away the key.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . How many at one event though ??  The knives lose.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they do. Sane people know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we go with the tunnel vision
> 
> It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . What part of this don't you understand that when these things happen in such a tragic situation, that they are highly unique in nature ?  This is why it forces the hand to look deeper into the entire event, and this is in order to make sure that such an event doesn't become a routine type event used by a population that has become so fractured, that it is almost impossible to know when or where the next event will occur.  The only thing we can do is limit the damage by taking out some of the tools that made the horrific event so deadly. The bumpstock needs to go because it allowed the rate of fire to be so great that 58 souls lost their lives & 500 more we're maimed and injured in a 10 minute time span. That is unexceptable by any sane people's standards.  Using time stats based upon crime in the country is a distraction that is used to cloud the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bump stock saved lives.  His accuracy was diminished because of that stock.  Paris has proven beyond doubt that you can't prevent anything from happening.  Your laughable assertion that by banning the bump stock this would somehow have prevented this asshole from getting one is absurd.  He planned this for months.  I have talked at length with one of the lead FBI agents and he states that the asshole was researching the attack for at least half a year based on his google searches.  Based on what law enforcement knows it would have been better to ban google than any of the other tools he used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Listen now, you ain't talking to an idiot here, so please don't give me this bullcrap about the bumpstock saving lives. When you have thousands of people cornered in a corral with no where to run, do you think that Paddock gave a crap about accuracy ????  He knew what he was doing in his choosing of the weapons he used, and his choosing was as accurate as any one could have imagined.
Click to expand...








Yes, the bump stock saved lives.  After his initial burst of fire when everyone was packed in like sardines, his hit rate plummeted.  Had he not been using the bump stock he would have hit far more people.  Further the bump stock caused his weapon to jam at least twice that we know of, and the usage of the bump stock wears the shooter out very quickly, there was a long pause as he was resting, that is all thanks to the bump stock.  

I am not claiming you're an idiot, but you don't know how bump stocks work, their reliability issues, and the loss of accuracy when guns are fired full auto.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they do. Sane people know that.
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go with the tunnel vision
> 
> It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . What part of this don't you understand that when these things happen in such a tragic situation, that they are highly unique in nature ?  This is why it forces the hand to look deeper into the entire event, and this is in order to make sure that such an event doesn't become a routine type event used by a population that has become so fractured, that it is almost impossible to know when or where the next event will occur.  The only thing we can do is limit the damage by taking out some of the tools that made the horrific event so deadly. The bumpstock needs to go because it allowed the rate of fire to be so great that 58 souls lost their lives & 500 more we're maimed and injured in a 10 minute time span. That is unexceptable by any sane people's standards.  Using time stats based upon crime in the country is a distraction that is used to cloud the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bump stock saved lives.  His accuracy was diminished because of that stock.  Paris has proven beyond doubt that you can't prevent anything from happening.  Your laughable assertion that by banning the bump stock this would somehow have prevented this asshole from getting one is absurd.  He planned this for months.  I have talked at length with one of the lead FBI agents and he states that the asshole was researching the attack for at least half a year based on his google searches.  Based on what law enforcement knows it would have been better to ban google than any of the other tools he used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Listen now, you ain't talking to an idiot here, so please don't give me this bullcrap about the bumpstock saving lives. When you have thousands of people cornered in a corral with no where to run, do you think that Paddock gave a crap about accuracy ????  He knew what he was doing in his choosing of the weapons he used, and his choosing was as accurate as any one could have imagined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the bump stock saved lives.  After his initial burst of fire when everyone was packed in like sardines, his hit rate plummeted.  Had he not been using the bump stock he would have hit far more people.  Further the bump stock caused his weapon to jam at least twice that we know of, and the usage of the bump stock wears the shooter out very quickly, there was a long pause as he was resting, that is all thanks to the bump stock.
> 
> I am not claiming you're an idiot, but you don't know how bump stocks work, their reliability issues, and the loss of accuracy when guns are fired full auto.
Click to expand...

. A machine gun wasn't created for accuracy, but instead was created for the spraying of bullet's in a wide swath, and in a super fast action in order to hit and mame as many as possible. The gatlin gun is the same. Do you think it right to allow gatlin guns to be sold legally at gun shows to anyone who passes a sketchy background check ??  You know in respect to the people who were slaughtered on that day, I think outlawing the bumpstock would have been a righteous gesture in regards to what took place on that day, and how exactly it was enabled to do the most damage on that day. To ignore it is to kick the can down the road, and this is what has been the case in this event after knowing what is known about the case now.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go with the tunnel vision
> 
> It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%
> 
> 
> 
> . What part of this don't you understand that when these things happen in such a tragic situation, that they are highly unique in nature ?  This is why it forces the hand to look deeper into the entire event, and this is in order to make sure that such an event doesn't become a routine type event used by a population that has become so fractured, that it is almost impossible to know when or where the next event will occur.  The only thing we can do is limit the damage by taking out some of the tools that made the horrific event so deadly. The bumpstock needs to go because it allowed the rate of fire to be so great that 58 souls lost their lives & 500 more we're maimed and injured in a 10 minute time span. That is unexceptable by any sane people's standards.  Using time stats based upon crime in the country is a distraction that is used to cloud the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bump stock saved lives.  His accuracy was diminished because of that stock.  Paris has proven beyond doubt that you can't prevent anything from happening.  Your laughable assertion that by banning the bump stock this would somehow have prevented this asshole from getting one is absurd.  He planned this for months.  I have talked at length with one of the lead FBI agents and he states that the asshole was researching the attack for at least half a year based on his google searches.  Based on what law enforcement knows it would have been better to ban google than any of the other tools he used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Listen now, you ain't talking to an idiot here, so please don't give me this bullcrap about the bumpstock saving lives. When you have thousands of people cornered in a corral with no where to run, do you think that Paddock gave a crap about accuracy ????  He knew what he was doing in his choosing of the weapons he used, and his choosing was as accurate as any one could have imagined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the bump stock saved lives.  After his initial burst of fire when everyone was packed in like sardines, his hit rate plummeted.  Had he not been using the bump stock he would have hit far more people.  Further the bump stock caused his weapon to jam at least twice that we know of, and the usage of the bump stock wears the shooter out very quickly, there was a long pause as he was resting, that is all thanks to the bump stock.
> 
> I am not claiming you're an idiot, but you don't know how bump stocks work, their reliability issues, and the loss of accuracy when guns are fired full auto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . A machine gun wasn't created for accuracy, but instead was created for the spraying of bullet's in a wide swath, and in a super fast action in order to hit and mame as many as possible. The gatlin gun is the same. Do you think it right to allow gatlin guns to be sold legally at gun shows to anyone who passes a sketchy background check ??  You know in respect to the people who were slaughtered on that day, I think outlawing the bumpstock would have been a righteous gesture in regards to what took place on that day, and how exactly it was enabled to do the most damage on that day. To ignore it is to kick the can down the road, and this is what has been the case in this event after knowing what is known about the case now.
Click to expand...







Man you really don't know anything do you?  Have you ever read a treatise on infantry combat?  Clearly you have not.  A machinegun is designed to lay down fire, to keep the enemies head down, so that your infantry can maneuver to the enemy's flank and attack from the side.  How about you read some actual tactical manuals before you make a complete fool of yourself again.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument, it’s a small minority so let’s do nothing, doesn’t hold water. There are many weapons the general public are banned from owning. Weapons that can fire off hundreds of rounds per minute serve no use beyond our military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it holds water.
> 
> You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.
> 
> This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same number were mown down in Paris where every wet dream gun control law you want is already on the books.  Evil people, intent on doing evil, and with the means to do so, are going to do it.  You might as well make a law that says millionaires can't have guns for all the efficacy your laws would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not everyone obeys the laws your right, but at least the laws show that the majority weren't negligent in the situation, and this is because they had the laws in place at the least, and now that they (the laws) have been broken, then here comes the consequences. It is the very foundation of our justice system, and our ability to say we have a civilized society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sort of people, who do these crimes ignore the laws you so desperately want to enact.  That is a simple fact.  The reason why we can make the claim to have a civilized society is because we have good sanitation.  As anyone who has been involved in rioting as I was when LA erupted after the King trials, the veneer of civilization is very, very thin.  The only reason why we are not a third world hell hole is because of guns.
> 
> The fear of guns in the hands of the civilian population has been shown over and over and over again to be the reason why we haven't been invaded, and why the crime rate isn't astronomical.  Take a look at every city where the general population has been disarmed, the violence is through the roof.  Chicago is merely the most violent example, but every other city like it, is suffering in similar fashion.
> 
> The reality is gun control laws only serve to make the violent criminals more effective because they have less to fear.  We know that 8% of the criminal population commits 80% of the violent crime, and it is that group that is consistently released back out into society to continue their depredations.
> 
> You want to really have an impact on violent crime?  Lock those violent scum up, and throw away the key.
Click to expand...

. I've already covered the idea of locking the criminals up in a manor that is equal to their crimes. Until that is done, then what should we do ??


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . What part of this don't you understand that when these things happen in such a tragic situation, that they are highly unique in nature ?  This is why it forces the hand to look deeper into the entire event, and this is in order to make sure that such an event doesn't become a routine type event used by a population that has become so fractured, that it is almost impossible to know when or where the next event will occur.  The only thing we can do is limit the damage by taking out some of the tools that made the horrific event so deadly. The bumpstock needs to go because it allowed the rate of fire to be so great that 58 souls lost their lives & 500 more we're maimed and injured in a 10 minute time span. That is unexceptable by any sane people's standards.  Using time stats based upon crime in the country is a distraction that is used to cloud the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bump stock saved lives.  His accuracy was diminished because of that stock.  Paris has proven beyond doubt that you can't prevent anything from happening.  Your laughable assertion that by banning the bump stock this would somehow have prevented this asshole from getting one is absurd.  He planned this for months.  I have talked at length with one of the lead FBI agents and he states that the asshole was researching the attack for at least half a year based on his google searches.  Based on what law enforcement knows it would have been better to ban google than any of the other tools he used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Listen now, you ain't talking to an idiot here, so please don't give me this bullcrap about the bumpstock saving lives. When you have thousands of people cornered in a corral with no where to run, do you think that Paddock gave a crap about accuracy ????  He knew what he was doing in his choosing of the weapons he used, and his choosing was as accurate as any one could have imagined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the bump stock saved lives.  After his initial burst of fire when everyone was packed in like sardines, his hit rate plummeted.  Had he not been using the bump stock he would have hit far more people.  Further the bump stock caused his weapon to jam at least twice that we know of, and the usage of the bump stock wears the shooter out very quickly, there was a long pause as he was resting, that is all thanks to the bump stock.
> 
> I am not claiming you're an idiot, but you don't know how bump stocks work, their reliability issues, and the loss of accuracy when guns are fired full auto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . A machine gun wasn't created for accuracy, but instead was created for the spraying of bullet's in a wide swath, and in a super fast action in order to hit and mame as many as possible. The gatlin gun is the same. Do you think it right to allow gatlin guns to be sold legally at gun shows to anyone who passes a sketchy background check ??  You know in respect to the people who were slaughtered on that day, I think outlawing the bumpstock would have been a righteous gesture in regards to what took place on that day, and how exactly it was enabled to do the most damage on that day. To ignore it is to kick the can down the road, and this is what has been the case in this event after knowing what is known about the case now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't know anything do you?  Have you ever read a treatise on infantry combat?  Clearly you have not.  A machinegun is designed to lay down fire, to keep the enemies head down, so that your infantry can maneuver to the enemy's flank and attack from the side.  How about you read some actual tactical manuals before you make a complete fool of yourself again.
Click to expand...

. How does my definition in part there of not apply as well ?  It's the same thing, but thanks for not addressing the post with a response that leads to solutions, but of course you didn't.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . What part of this don't you understand that when these things happen in such a tragic situation, that they are highly unique in nature ?  This is why it forces the hand to look deeper into the entire event, and this is in order to make sure that such an event doesn't become a routine type event used by a population that has become so fractured, that it is almost impossible to know when or where the next event will occur.  The only thing we can do is limit the damage by taking out some of the tools that made the horrific event so deadly. The bumpstock needs to go because it allowed the rate of fire to be so great that 58 souls lost their lives & 500 more we're maimed and injured in a 10 minute time span. That is unexceptable by any sane people's standards.  Using time stats based upon crime in the country is a distraction that is used to cloud the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bump stock saved lives.  His accuracy was diminished because of that stock.  Paris has proven beyond doubt that you can't prevent anything from happening.  Your laughable assertion that by banning the bump stock this would somehow have prevented this asshole from getting one is absurd.  He planned this for months.  I have talked at length with one of the lead FBI agents and he states that the asshole was researching the attack for at least half a year based on his google searches.  Based on what law enforcement knows it would have been better to ban google than any of the other tools he used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Listen now, you ain't talking to an idiot here, so please don't give me this bullcrap about the bumpstock saving lives. When you have thousands of people cornered in a corral with no where to run, do you think that Paddock gave a crap about accuracy ????  He knew what he was doing in his choosing of the weapons he used, and his choosing was as accurate as any one could have imagined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the bump stock saved lives.  After his initial burst of fire when everyone was packed in like sardines, his hit rate plummeted.  Had he not been using the bump stock he would have hit far more people.  Further the bump stock caused his weapon to jam at least twice that we know of, and the usage of the bump stock wears the shooter out very quickly, there was a long pause as he was resting, that is all thanks to the bump stock.
> 
> I am not claiming you're an idiot, but you don't know how bump stocks work, their reliability issues, and the loss of accuracy when guns are fired full auto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . A machine gun wasn't created for accuracy, but instead was created for the spraying of bullet's in a wide swath, and in a super fast action in order to hit and mame as many as possible. The gatlin gun is the same. Do you think it right to allow gatlin guns to be sold legally at gun shows to anyone who passes a sketchy background check ??  You know in respect to the people who were slaughtered on that day, I think outlawing the bumpstock would have been a righteous gesture in regards to what took place on that day, and how exactly it was enabled to do the most damage on that day. To ignore it is to kick the can down the road, and this is what has been the case in this event after knowing what is known about the case now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't know anything do you?  Have you ever read a treatise on infantry combat?  Clearly you have not.  A machinegun is designed to lay down fire, to keep the enemies head down, so that your infantry can maneuver to the enemy's flank and attack from the side.  How about you read some actual tactical manuals before you make a complete fool of yourself again.
Click to expand...

  And what does this have to do with what Paddock done with the asault rifle fitted with a bumpstock to make it an automatic weapon able to lay down fire in a rate that caused the deaths of 58, and mamed 500 in ten minutes ??  Don't give me this crap about protecting ourselves from who ever when y'all sat back and let this country get as bad as it is now.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bump stock saved lives.  His accuracy was diminished because of that stock.  Paris has proven beyond doubt that you can't prevent anything from happening.  Your laughable assertion that by banning the bump stock this would somehow have prevented this asshole from getting one is absurd.  He planned this for months.  I have talked at length with one of the lead FBI agents and he states that the asshole was researching the attack for at least half a year based on his google searches.  Based on what law enforcement knows it would have been better to ban google than any of the other tools he used.
> 
> 
> 
> . Listen now, you ain't talking to an idiot here, so please don't give me this bullcrap about the bumpstock saving lives. When you have thousands of people cornered in a corral with no where to run, do you think that Paddock gave a crap about accuracy ????  He knew what he was doing in his choosing of the weapons he used, and his choosing was as accurate as any one could have imagined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the bump stock saved lives.  After his initial burst of fire when everyone was packed in like sardines, his hit rate plummeted.  Had he not been using the bump stock he would have hit far more people.  Further the bump stock caused his weapon to jam at least twice that we know of, and the usage of the bump stock wears the shooter out very quickly, there was a long pause as he was resting, that is all thanks to the bump stock.
> 
> I am not claiming you're an idiot, but you don't know how bump stocks work, their reliability issues, and the loss of accuracy when guns are fired full auto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . A machine gun wasn't created for accuracy, but instead was created for the spraying of bullet's in a wide swath, and in a super fast action in order to hit and mame as many as possible. The gatlin gun is the same. Do you think it right to allow gatlin guns to be sold legally at gun shows to anyone who passes a sketchy background check ??  You know in respect to the people who were slaughtered on that day, I think outlawing the bumpstock would have been a righteous gesture in regards to what took place on that day, and how exactly it was enabled to do the most damage on that day. To ignore it is to kick the can down the road, and this is what has been the case in this event after knowing what is known about the case now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't know anything do you?  Have you ever read a treatise on infantry combat?  Clearly you have not.  A machinegun is designed to lay down fire, to keep the enemies head down, so that your infantry can maneuver to the enemy's flank and attack from the side.  How about you read some actual tactical manuals before you make a complete fool of yourself again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does this have to do with what Paddock done with the asault rifle fitted with a bumpstock to make it an automatic weapon able to lay down fire in a rate that caused the deaths of 58, and mamed 500 in ten minutes ??  Don't give me this crap about protecting ourselves from who ever when y'all sat back and let this country get as bad as it is now.
Click to expand...







His initial burst of fire is where most of the damage was done.  After that his hit rate plummeted.  I suggest you go someplace that rents machineguns and try and hit something with them.  Even at short range you will have a tremendous amount of difficulty doing so.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . What part of this don't you understand that when these things happen in such a tragic situation, that they are highly unique in nature ?  This is why it forces the hand to look deeper into the entire event, and this is in order to make sure that such an event doesn't become a routine type event used by a population that has become so fractured, that it is almost impossible to know when or where the next event will occur.  The only thing we can do is limit the damage by taking out some of the tools that made the horrific event so deadly. The bumpstock needs to go because it allowed the rate of fire to be so great that 58 souls lost their lives & 500 more we're maimed and injured in a 10 minute time span. That is unexceptable by any sane people's standards.  Using time stats based upon crime in the country is a distraction that is used to cloud the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bump stock saved lives.  His accuracy was diminished because of that stock.  Paris has proven beyond doubt that you can't prevent anything from happening.  Your laughable assertion that by banning the bump stock this would somehow have prevented this asshole from getting one is absurd.  He planned this for months.  I have talked at length with one of the lead FBI agents and he states that the asshole was researching the attack for at least half a year based on his google searches.  Based on what law enforcement knows it would have been better to ban google than any of the other tools he used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Listen now, you ain't talking to an idiot here, so please don't give me this bullcrap about the bumpstock saving lives. When you have thousands of people cornered in a corral with no where to run, do you think that Paddock gave a crap about accuracy ????  He knew what he was doing in his choosing of the weapons he used, and his choosing was as accurate as any one could have imagined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the bump stock saved lives.  After his initial burst of fire when everyone was packed in like sardines, his hit rate plummeted.  Had he not been using the bump stock he would have hit far more people.  Further the bump stock caused his weapon to jam at least twice that we know of, and the usage of the bump stock wears the shooter out very quickly, there was a long pause as he was resting, that is all thanks to the bump stock.
> 
> I am not claiming you're an idiot, but you don't know how bump stocks work, their reliability issues, and the loss of accuracy when guns are fired full auto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . A machine gun wasn't created for accuracy, but instead was created for the spraying of bullet's in a wide swath, and in a super fast action in order to hit and mame as many as possible. The gatlin gun is the same. Do you think it right to allow gatlin guns to be sold legally at gun shows to anyone who passes a sketchy background check ??  You know in respect to the people who were slaughtered on that day, I think outlawing the bumpstock would have been a righteous gesture in regards to what took place on that day, and how exactly it was enabled to do the most damage on that day. To ignore it is to kick the can down the road, and this is what has been the case in this event after knowing what is known about the case now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't know anything do you?  Have you ever read a treatise on infantry combat?  Clearly you have not.  A machinegun is designed to lay down fire, to keep the enemies head down, so that your infantry can maneuver to the enemy's flank and attack from the side.  How about you read some actual tactical manuals before you make a complete fool of yourself again.
Click to expand...

. LOL... Did you say it was only created to keep the enemies head down, and not to hit them or kill them while keeping their heads down ???  Good grief...  Last I recall, machine guns killed, kept heads down, and the bullets hit anything and everything in it's path.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Listen now, you ain't talking to an idiot here, so please don't give me this bullcrap about the bumpstock saving lives. When you have thousands of people cornered in a corral with no where to run, do you think that Paddock gave a crap about accuracy ????  He knew what he was doing in his choosing of the weapons he used, and his choosing was as accurate as any one could have imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the bump stock saved lives.  After his initial burst of fire when everyone was packed in like sardines, his hit rate plummeted.  Had he not been using the bump stock he would have hit far more people.  Further the bump stock caused his weapon to jam at least twice that we know of, and the usage of the bump stock wears the shooter out very quickly, there was a long pause as he was resting, that is all thanks to the bump stock.
> 
> I am not claiming you're an idiot, but you don't know how bump stocks work, their reliability issues, and the loss of accuracy when guns are fired full auto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . A machine gun wasn't created for accuracy, but instead was created for the spraying of bullet's in a wide swath, and in a super fast action in order to hit and mame as many as possible. The gatlin gun is the same. Do you think it right to allow gatlin guns to be sold legally at gun shows to anyone who passes a sketchy background check ??  You know in respect to the people who were slaughtered on that day, I think outlawing the bumpstock would have been a righteous gesture in regards to what took place on that day, and how exactly it was enabled to do the most damage on that day. To ignore it is to kick the can down the road, and this is what has been the case in this event after knowing what is known about the case now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't know anything do you?  Have you ever read a treatise on infantry combat?  Clearly you have not.  A machinegun is designed to lay down fire, to keep the enemies head down, so that your infantry can maneuver to the enemy's flank and attack from the side.  How about you read some actual tactical manuals before you make a complete fool of yourself again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does this have to do with what Paddock done with the asault rifle fitted with a bumpstock to make it an automatic weapon able to lay down fire in a rate that caused the deaths of 58, and mamed 500 in ten minutes ??  Don't give me this crap about protecting ourselves from who ever when y'all sat back and let this country get as bad as it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His initial burst of fire is where most of the damage was done.  After that his hit rate plummeted.  I suggest you go someplace that rents machineguns and try and hit something with them.  Even at short range you will have a tremendous amount of difficulty doing so.
Click to expand...

. Why do you think different shot is loaded into shotgun shells, and why hunters choose certain shot to get their kill ?


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bump stock saved lives.  His accuracy was diminished because of that stock.  Paris has proven beyond doubt that you can't prevent anything from happening.  Your laughable assertion that by banning the bump stock this would somehow have prevented this asshole from getting one is absurd.  He planned this for months.  I have talked at length with one of the lead FBI agents and he states that the asshole was researching the attack for at least half a year based on his google searches.  Based on what law enforcement knows it would have been better to ban google than any of the other tools he used.
> 
> 
> 
> . Listen now, you ain't talking to an idiot here, so please don't give me this bullcrap about the bumpstock saving lives. When you have thousands of people cornered in a corral with no where to run, do you think that Paddock gave a crap about accuracy ????  He knew what he was doing in his choosing of the weapons he used, and his choosing was as accurate as any one could have imagined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the bump stock saved lives.  After his initial burst of fire when everyone was packed in like sardines, his hit rate plummeted.  Had he not been using the bump stock he would have hit far more people.  Further the bump stock caused his weapon to jam at least twice that we know of, and the usage of the bump stock wears the shooter out very quickly, there was a long pause as he was resting, that is all thanks to the bump stock.
> 
> I am not claiming you're an idiot, but you don't know how bump stocks work, their reliability issues, and the loss of accuracy when guns are fired full auto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . A machine gun wasn't created for accuracy, but instead was created for the spraying of bullet's in a wide swath, and in a super fast action in order to hit and mame as many as possible. The gatlin gun is the same. Do you think it right to allow gatlin guns to be sold legally at gun shows to anyone who passes a sketchy background check ??  You know in respect to the people who were slaughtered on that day, I think outlawing the bumpstock would have been a righteous gesture in regards to what took place on that day, and how exactly it was enabled to do the most damage on that day. To ignore it is to kick the can down the road, and this is what has been the case in this event after knowing what is known about the case now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't know anything do you?  Have you ever read a treatise on infantry combat?  Clearly you have not.  A machinegun is designed to lay down fire, to keep the enemies head down, so that your infantry can maneuver to the enemy's flank and attack from the side.  How about you read some actual tactical manuals before you make a complete fool of yourself again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . LOL... Did you say it was only created to keep the enemies head down, and not to hit them or kill them while keeping their heads down ???  Good grief...  Last I recall, machine guns killed, kept heads down, and the bullets hit anything and everything in it's path.
Click to expand...







Have you ever bothered to look at how many bullets are expended to get a hit?  Here's a bit of help for you....yes, people do get hit by machine gun fire.  But it is rare.

*GAO: U.S. Has Fired 250,000 Rounds For Every Insurgent Killed*

*US forced to import bullets from Israel as troops use 250,000 for every rebel killed*


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the bump stock saved lives.  After his initial burst of fire when everyone was packed in like sardines, his hit rate plummeted.  Had he not been using the bump stock he would have hit far more people.  Further the bump stock caused his weapon to jam at least twice that we know of, and the usage of the bump stock wears the shooter out very quickly, there was a long pause as he was resting, that is all thanks to the bump stock.
> 
> I am not claiming you're an idiot, but you don't know how bump stocks work, their reliability issues, and the loss of accuracy when guns are fired full auto.
> 
> 
> 
> . A machine gun wasn't created for accuracy, but instead was created for the spraying of bullet's in a wide swath, and in a super fast action in order to hit and mame as many as possible. The gatlin gun is the same. Do you think it right to allow gatlin guns to be sold legally at gun shows to anyone who passes a sketchy background check ??  You know in respect to the people who were slaughtered on that day, I think outlawing the bumpstock would have been a righteous gesture in regards to what took place on that day, and how exactly it was enabled to do the most damage on that day. To ignore it is to kick the can down the road, and this is what has been the case in this event after knowing what is known about the case now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't know anything do you?  Have you ever read a treatise on infantry combat?  Clearly you have not.  A machinegun is designed to lay down fire, to keep the enemies head down, so that your infantry can maneuver to the enemy's flank and attack from the side.  How about you read some actual tactical manuals before you make a complete fool of yourself again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does this have to do with what Paddock done with the asault rifle fitted with a bumpstock to make it an automatic weapon able to lay down fire in a rate that caused the deaths of 58, and mamed 500 in ten minutes ??  Don't give me this crap about protecting ourselves from who ever when y'all sat back and let this country get as bad as it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His initial burst of fire is where most of the damage was done.  After that his hit rate plummeted.  I suggest you go someplace that rents machineguns and try and hit something with them.  Even at short range you will have a tremendous amount of difficulty doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why do you think different shot is loaded into shotgun shells, and why hunters choose certain shot to get their kill ?
Click to expand...






You use buck shot for deer because birdshot is too short range and won't penetrate deep enough to hit the vitals of a deer.  I hate to break it to ya but I know more about firearms, ammunition, and internal and external ballistics than you ever will.


----------



## Lewdog

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Listen now, you ain't talking to an idiot here, so please don't give me this bullcrap about the bumpstock saving lives. When you have thousands of people cornered in a corral with no where to run, do you think that Paddock gave a crap about accuracy ????  He knew what he was doing in his choosing of the weapons he used, and his choosing was as accurate as any one could have imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the bump stock saved lives.  After his initial burst of fire when everyone was packed in like sardines, his hit rate plummeted.  Had he not been using the bump stock he would have hit far more people.  Further the bump stock caused his weapon to jam at least twice that we know of, and the usage of the bump stock wears the shooter out very quickly, there was a long pause as he was resting, that is all thanks to the bump stock.
> 
> I am not claiming you're an idiot, but you don't know how bump stocks work, their reliability issues, and the loss of accuracy when guns are fired full auto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . A machine gun wasn't created for accuracy, but instead was created for the spraying of bullet's in a wide swath, and in a super fast action in order to hit and mame as many as possible. The gatlin gun is the same. Do you think it right to allow gatlin guns to be sold legally at gun shows to anyone who passes a sketchy background check ??  You know in respect to the people who were slaughtered on that day, I think outlawing the bumpstock would have been a righteous gesture in regards to what took place on that day, and how exactly it was enabled to do the most damage on that day. To ignore it is to kick the can down the road, and this is what has been the case in this event after knowing what is known about the case now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't know anything do you?  Have you ever read a treatise on infantry combat?  Clearly you have not.  A machinegun is designed to lay down fire, to keep the enemies head down, so that your infantry can maneuver to the enemy's flank and attack from the side.  How about you read some actual tactical manuals before you make a complete fool of yourself again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . LOL... Did you say it was only created to keep the enemies head down, and not to hit them or kill them while keeping their heads down ???  Good grief...  Last I recall, machine guns killed, kept heads down, and the bullets hit anything and everything in it's path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever bothered to look at how many bullets are expended to get a hit?  Here's a bit of help for you....yes, people do get hit by machine gun fire.  But it is rare.
> 
> *GAO: U.S. Has Fired 250,000 Rounds For Every Insurgent Killed*
> 
> *US forced to import bullets from Israel as troops use 250,000 for every rebel killed*
Click to expand...



Yes, this is backed up the fact Stallone, Bruce Willis, Chuck Norris, and Arnold are still alive.  Machine guns have REALLY bad accuracy.


----------



## westwall

Lewdog said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the bump stock saved lives.  After his initial burst of fire when everyone was packed in like sardines, his hit rate plummeted.  Had he not been using the bump stock he would have hit far more people.  Further the bump stock caused his weapon to jam at least twice that we know of, and the usage of the bump stock wears the shooter out very quickly, there was a long pause as he was resting, that is all thanks to the bump stock.
> 
> I am not claiming you're an idiot, but you don't know how bump stocks work, their reliability issues, and the loss of accuracy when guns are fired full auto.
> 
> 
> 
> . A machine gun wasn't created for accuracy, but instead was created for the spraying of bullet's in a wide swath, and in a super fast action in order to hit and mame as many as possible. The gatlin gun is the same. Do you think it right to allow gatlin guns to be sold legally at gun shows to anyone who passes a sketchy background check ??  You know in respect to the people who were slaughtered on that day, I think outlawing the bumpstock would have been a righteous gesture in regards to what took place on that day, and how exactly it was enabled to do the most damage on that day. To ignore it is to kick the can down the road, and this is what has been the case in this event after knowing what is known about the case now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't know anything do you?  Have you ever read a treatise on infantry combat?  Clearly you have not.  A machinegun is designed to lay down fire, to keep the enemies head down, so that your infantry can maneuver to the enemy's flank and attack from the side.  How about you read some actual tactical manuals before you make a complete fool of yourself again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . LOL... Did you say it was only created to keep the enemies head down, and not to hit them or kill them while keeping their heads down ???  Good grief...  Last I recall, machine guns killed, kept heads down, and the bullets hit anything and everything in it's path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever bothered to look at how many bullets are expended to get a hit?  Here's a bit of help for you....yes, people do get hit by machine gun fire.  But it is rare.
> 
> *GAO: U.S. Has Fired 250,000 Rounds For Every Insurgent Killed*
> 
> *US forced to import bullets from Israel as troops use 250,000 for every rebel killed*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is backed up the fact Stallone, Bruce Willis, Chuck Norris, and Arnold are still alive.  Machine guns have REALLY bad accuracy.
Click to expand...







I suggest you read the GAO report silly boy.


----------



## Lewdog

westwall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . A machine gun wasn't created for accuracy, but instead was created for the spraying of bullet's in a wide swath, and in a super fast action in order to hit and mame as many as possible. The gatlin gun is the same. Do you think it right to allow gatlin guns to be sold legally at gun shows to anyone who passes a sketchy background check ??  You know in respect to the people who were slaughtered on that day, I think outlawing the bumpstock would have been a righteous gesture in regards to what took place on that day, and how exactly it was enabled to do the most damage on that day. To ignore it is to kick the can down the road, and this is what has been the case in this event after knowing what is known about the case now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't know anything do you?  Have you ever read a treatise on infantry combat?  Clearly you have not.  A machinegun is designed to lay down fire, to keep the enemies head down, so that your infantry can maneuver to the enemy's flank and attack from the side.  How about you read some actual tactical manuals before you make a complete fool of yourself again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . LOL... Did you say it was only created to keep the enemies head down, and not to hit them or kill them while keeping their heads down ???  Good grief...  Last I recall, machine guns killed, kept heads down, and the bullets hit anything and everything in it's path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever bothered to look at how many bullets are expended to get a hit?  Here's a bit of help for you....yes, people do get hit by machine gun fire.  But it is rare.
> 
> *GAO: U.S. Has Fired 250,000 Rounds For Every Insurgent Killed*
> 
> *US forced to import bullets from Israel as troops use 250,000 for every rebel killed*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is backed up the fact Stallone, Bruce Willis, Chuck Norris, and Arnold are still alive.  Machine guns have REALLY bad accuracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you read the GAO report silly boy.
Click to expand...



Calm down hoss.  I was only kidding, making fun of action hero movies.


----------



## beagle9

Lewdog said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't know anything do you?  Have you ever read a treatise on infantry combat?  Clearly you have not.  A machinegun is designed to lay down fire, to keep the enemies head down, so that your infantry can maneuver to the enemy's flank and attack from the side.  How about you read some actual tactical manuals before you make a complete fool of yourself again.
> 
> 
> 
> . LOL... Did you say it was only created to keep the enemies head down, and not to hit them or kill them while keeping their heads down ???  Good grief...  Last I recall, machine guns killed, kept heads down, and the bullets hit anything and everything in it's path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever bothered to look at how many bullets are expended to get a hit?  Here's a bit of help for you....yes, people do get hit by machine gun fire.  But it is rare.
> 
> *GAO: U.S. Has Fired 250,000 Rounds For Every Insurgent Killed*
> 
> *US forced to import bullets from Israel as troops use 250,000 for every rebel killed*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is backed up the fact Stallone, Bruce Willis, Chuck Norris, and Arnold are still alive.  Machine guns have REALLY bad accuracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you read the GAO report silly boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down hoss.  I was only kidding, making fun of action hero movies.
Click to expand...

. Could it be that action heroe movies are the fantasy he lives by or goes by ?  He actually stated that machine gun fire rarely hits anyone. Wow.  Could that be true ?? Anyone ?  I guess Omaha beach was a Hollywood movie when the Germans were mowing our troops down by the dozens using machine guns.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . LOL... Did you say it was only created to keep the enemies head down, and not to hit them or kill them while keeping their heads down ???  Good grief...  Last I recall, machine guns killed, kept heads down, and the bullets hit anything and everything in it's path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever bothered to look at how many bullets are expended to get a hit?  Here's a bit of help for you....yes, people do get hit by machine gun fire.  But it is rare.
> 
> *GAO: U.S. Has Fired 250,000 Rounds For Every Insurgent Killed*
> 
> *US forced to import bullets from Israel as troops use 250,000 for every rebel killed*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is backed up the fact Stallone, Bruce Willis, Chuck Norris, and Arnold are still alive.  Machine guns have REALLY bad accuracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you read the GAO report silly boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down hoss.  I was only kidding, making fun of action hero movies.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Could it be that action heroe movies are the fantasy he lives by or goes by ?  He actually stated that machine gun fire rarely hits anyone. Wow.  Could that be true ?? Anyone ?  I guess Omaha beach was a Hollywood movie when the Germans were mowing our troops down by the dozens using machine guns.
Click to expand...






Yes, the GAO report shows that to be true.  Are you truly that dense?  Feel free to find any ammunition expenditure report you care to, and you will find that tens of thousands of rounds are expended for a single wound.  This is not conjecture, this is well known, and this is from TRAINED SOLDIERS.  

Like I said, you have no clue and it is you who are getting your info from hollyweird.  No surprise there.  The reason why this asshole hit so many is because they were packed into a confined space like sardines.  It ain't rocket science.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

"The bump stock saved lives. His accuracy was diminished because of that stock."

This ^^ is definitely the dumbest thought of the thread.  All you nutjobs can go home now, because you're not going to top this one, no matter how hard you try.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . A machine gun wasn't created for accuracy, but instead was created for the spraying of bullet's in a wide swath, and in a super fast action in order to hit and mame as many as possible. The gatlin gun is the same. Do you think it right to allow gatlin guns to be sold legally at gun shows to anyone who passes a sketchy background check ??  You know in respect to the people who were slaughtered on that day, I think outlawing the bumpstock would have been a righteous gesture in regards to what took place on that day, and how exactly it was enabled to do the most damage on that day. To ignore it is to kick the can down the road, and this is what has been the case in this event after knowing what is known about the case now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't know anything do you?  Have you ever read a treatise on infantry combat?  Clearly you have not.  A machinegun is designed to lay down fire, to keep the enemies head down, so that your infantry can maneuver to the enemy's flank and attack from the side.  How about you read some actual tactical manuals before you make a complete fool of yourself again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does this have to do with what Paddock done with the asault rifle fitted with a bumpstock to make it an automatic weapon able to lay down fire in a rate that caused the deaths of 58, and mamed 500 in ten minutes ??  Don't give me this crap about protecting ourselves from who ever when y'all sat back and let this country get as bad as it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His initial burst of fire is where most of the damage was done.  After that his hit rate plummeted.  I suggest you go someplace that rents machineguns and try and hit something with them.  Even at short range you will have a tremendous amount of difficulty doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Why do you think different shot is loaded into shotgun shells, and why hunters choose certain shot to get their kill ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You use buck shot for deer because birdshot is too short range and won't penetrate deep enough to hit the vitals of a deer.  I hate to break it to ya but I know more about firearms, ammunition, and internal and external ballistics than you ever will.
Click to expand...

. Good grief... What did I just say ?  I said the shot is different, and the choices are made based upon those differences.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever bothered to look at how many bullets are expended to get a hit?  Here's a bit of help for you....yes, people do get hit by machine gun fire.  But it is rare.
> 
> *GAO: U.S. Has Fired 250,000 Rounds For Every Insurgent Killed*
> 
> *US forced to import bullets from Israel as troops use 250,000 for every rebel killed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is backed up the fact Stallone, Bruce Willis, Chuck Norris, and Arnold are still alive.  Machine guns have REALLY bad accuracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you read the GAO report silly boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down hoss.  I was only kidding, making fun of action hero movies.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Could it be that action heroe movies are the fantasy he lives by or goes by ?  He actually stated that machine gun fire rarely hits anyone. Wow.  Could that be true ?? Anyone ?  I guess Omaha beach was a Hollywood movie when the Germans were mowing our troops down by the dozens using machine guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the GAO report shows that to be true.  Are you truly that dense?  Feel free to find any ammunition expenditure report you care to, and you will find that tens of thousands of rounds are expended for a single wound.  This is not conjecture, this is well known, and this is from TRAINED SOLDIERS.
> 
> Like I said, you have no clue and it is you who are getting your info from hollyweird.  No surprise there.  The reason why this asshole hit so many is because they were packed into a confined space like sardines.  It ain't rocket science.
Click to expand...

. No it ain't rocket science, and that is why Paddock chose the venue he chose, and the weapons that best suited his plan for that venue. Yes unfortunately for those poor souls he was successful for the most part.


----------



## beagle9

Look I'm usually a rational minded person, but westwall is trying his best to make the irrational sound rational, but at the end of the day I'm still the rational one because he is getting lost in the weeds bad.


----------



## westwall

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "The bump stock saved lives. His accuracy was diminished because of that stock."
> 
> This ^^ is definitely the dumbest thought of the thread.  All you nutjobs can go home now, because you're not going to top this one, no matter how hard you try.








Guess what the lead FBI agent agrees with me.  It was him that told me that the asshat also had to stop due to fatigue.  I did not know that.  You silly people rely on movies and silly memes backed up by a total lack of knowledge about the subject at hand.  The only silly people are you who ignore real evidence to support your emotion driven agenda.


----------



## skye

Something is rotten.... not only  in the state of Denmark!

But in Las Vegas too.

Rotten to high heaven.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The bump stock saved lives. His accuracy was diminished because of that stock."
> 
> This ^^ is definitely the dumbest thought of the thread.  All you nutjobs can go home now, because you're not going to top this one, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what the lead FBI agent agrees with me.  It was him that told me that the asshat also had to stop due to fatigue.  I did not know that.  You silly people rely on movies and silly memes backed up by a total lack of knowledge about the subject at hand.  The only silly people are you who ignore real evidence to support your emotion driven agenda.
Click to expand...

. So what... So he had to stop due to fatigue, but that doesn't negate the damage he was doing until his old ace gave out. What if a younger stronger guy would have been the shooter ? The results could have been far greater damage. So in the hands of a killer was what ? Weapons that were efficient in killing 58 & wounding 500 in a matter of minutes is what. I mean it's getting downright ridiculous when the innocent in this country can't enjoy a concert, marathon, school day, night at the theater without crazy bastards with assault weapons mowing them down. How about let's stop the weirdo crazies then ?? What, the PC crowd won't let you ? So the dying will just continue ?? Pathetic.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

westwall said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The bump stock saved lives. His accuracy was diminished because of that stock."
> 
> This ^^ is definitely the dumbest thought of the thread.  All you nutjobs can go home now, because you're not going to top this one, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what the lead FBI agent agrees with me.  It was him that told me that the asshat also had to stop due to fatigue.  I did not know that.  You silly people rely on movies and silly memes backed up by a total lack of knowledge about the subject at hand.  The only silly people are you who ignore real evidence to support your emotion driven agenda.
Click to expand...

"Stopped after fatigue".... after firing off how many rounds into a crowd?  No, I doubt very much that any serious person ever said to you that the "bump stocks saved lives".  I think that's your contribution.  And it is moronic.  But, strangely, you are not a moron.  This happens because you choose to take untenable positions, and it forces you to say dumb things.


----------



## westwall

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The bump stock saved lives. His accuracy was diminished because of that stock."
> 
> This ^^ is definitely the dumbest thought of the thread.  All you nutjobs can go home now, because you're not going to top this one, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what the lead FBI agent agrees with me.  It was him that told me that the asshat also had to stop due to fatigue.  I did not know that.  You silly people rely on movies and silly memes backed up by a total lack of knowledge about the subject at hand.  The only silly people are you who ignore real evidence to support your emotion driven agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Stopped after fatigue".... after firing off how many rounds into a crowd?  No, I doubt very seriously any serious person ever said to you that the "bump stocks saved lives".  I think that's your contribution.  And it is moronic.  But, strangely, you are not a moron.  This happens because you choose to take untenable positions, and it forces you to say dumb things.
Click to expand...






I have no idea.  There was a break while he was recovering.  Time that were he using just a straight old self loader, and AIMING, he could have killed many more.  My position is not moronic.  It is based on fact.  It is based on the knowledge I have with machineguns (I actually own them and shoot them) and the decades of experience I have with firearms.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The bump stock saved lives. His accuracy was diminished because of that stock."
> 
> This ^^ is definitely the dumbest thought of the thread.  All you nutjobs can go home now, because you're not going to top this one, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what the lead FBI agent agrees with me.  It was him that told me that the asshat also had to stop due to fatigue.  I did not know that.  You silly people rely on movies and silly memes backed up by a total lack of knowledge about the subject at hand.  The only silly people are you who ignore real evidence to support your emotion driven agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So what... So he had to stop due to fatigue, but that doesn't negate the damage he was doing until his old ace gave out. What if a younger stronger guy would have been the shooter ? The results could have been far greater damage. So in the hands of a killer was what ? Weapons that were efficient in killing 58 & wounding 500 in a matter of minutes is what. I mean it's getting downright ridiculous when the innocent in this country can't enjoy a concert, marathon, school day, night at the theater without crazy bastards with assault weapons mowing them down. How about let's stop the weirdo crazies then ?? What, the PC crowd won't let you ? So the dying will just continue ?? Pathetic.
Click to expand...







His initial burst of fire was the most destructive.  This is well known.  After the people began running he didn't hit very many.  That too is known.  He was doing the typical spray and pray style of shooting which results in lots of noise, but very little damage.  It is a good thing he was not an experienced shooter.  Just like the asshole lefty who tried to murder the Congressman, he too believed that merely shooting lots of bullets equals mass casualties.  They are both wrong.  The sad fact was he made it absolutely certain that his first attack would be effective.  But that was due to the confined nature of his targets (it's real easy to shoot fish in a barrel) rather than his effectiveness with the guns.

I agree that it is sad that venues like this are an easy target.  How about coming up with something that will actually save lives?  Banning guns we KNOW, doesn't.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

westwall said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The bump stock saved lives. His accuracy was diminished because of that stock."
> 
> This ^^ is definitely the dumbest thought of the thread.  All you nutjobs can go home now, because you're not going to top this one, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what the lead FBI agent agrees with me.  It was him that told me that the asshat also had to stop due to fatigue.  I did not know that.  You silly people rely on movies and silly memes backed up by a total lack of knowledge about the subject at hand.  The only silly people are you who ignore real evidence to support your emotion driven agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Stopped after fatigue".... after firing off how many rounds into a crowd?  No, I doubt very seriously any serious person ever said to you that the "bump stocks saved lives".  I think that's your contribution.  And it is moronic.  But, strangely, you are not a moron.  This happens because you choose to take untenable positions, and it forces you to say dumb things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  There was a break while he was recovering.  Time that were he using just a straight old self loader, and AIMING, he could have killed many more.  My position is not moronic.  It is based on fact.  It is based on the knowledge I have with machineguns (I actually own them and shoot them) and the decades of experience I have with firearms.
Click to expand...

Ah, argument to authority. Okay.  You shot machine guns before.  Into crowds.  Then rifles.  Into crowds.  And you noticed the semi-automatic rifles allowed you to kill more, upon comparison. Okay.

I'm only half-joking.  Yes, i think it's moronic.  No, I do not think he would have killed or wounded more people with a semi-auto rifle.  I think that idea is absurd.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The bump stock saved lives. His accuracy was diminished because of that stock."
> 
> This ^^ is definitely the dumbest thought of the thread.  All you nutjobs can go home now, because you're not going to top this one, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what the lead FBI agent agrees with me.  It was him that told me that the asshat also had to stop due to fatigue.  I did not know that.  You silly people rely on movies and silly memes backed up by a total lack of knowledge about the subject at hand.  The only silly people are you who ignore real evidence to support your emotion driven agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Stopped after fatigue".... after firing off how many rounds into a crowd?  No, I doubt very seriously any serious person ever said to you that the "bump stocks saved lives".  I think that's your contribution.  And it is moronic.  But, strangely, you are not a moron.  This happens because you choose to take untenable positions, and it forces you to say dumb things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  There was a break while he was recovering.  Time that were he using just a straight old self loader, and AIMING, he could have killed many more.  My position is not moronic.  It is based on fact.  It is based on the knowledge I have with machineguns (I actually own them and shoot them) and the decades of experience I have with firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, argument to authority. Okay.  You shot machine guns before.  Into crowds.  Then rifles.  Into crowds.  And you noticed the semi-automatic rifles allowed you to kill more, upon comparison. Okay.
> 
> I'm only half-joking.  Yes, i think it's moronic.  No, I do not think he would have killed or wounded more people with a semi-auto rifle.  I think that idea is absurd.
Click to expand...

. I agree the idea is absurd in this case, because the target was the same (fish in a barrel), so each option would have drawn different results. The semi-automatic couldn't have done the amount of damage the bumpstocked assault rifle done in the hands of this killer. It is why the killer chose the weapons and methods he chose in the plan.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The bump stock saved lives. His accuracy was diminished because of that stock."
> 
> This ^^ is definitely the dumbest thought of the thread.  All you nutjobs can go home now, because you're not going to top this one, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what the lead FBI agent agrees with me.  It was him that told me that the asshat also had to stop due to fatigue.  I did not know that.  You silly people rely on movies and silly memes backed up by a total lack of knowledge about the subject at hand.  The only silly people are you who ignore real evidence to support your emotion driven agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So what... So he had to stop due to fatigue, but that doesn't negate the damage he was doing until his old ace gave out. What if a younger stronger guy would have been the shooter ? The results could have been far greater damage. So in the hands of a killer was what ? Weapons that were efficient in killing 58 & wounding 500 in a matter of minutes is what. I mean it's getting downright ridiculous when the innocent in this country can't enjoy a concert, marathon, school day, night at the theater without crazy bastards with assault weapons mowing them down. How about let's stop the weirdo crazies then ?? What, the PC crowd won't let you ? So the dying will just continue ?? Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His initial burst of fire was the most destructive.  This is well known.  After the people began running he didn't hit very many.  That too is known.  He was doing the typical spray and pray style of shooting which results in lots of noise, but very little damage.  It is a good thing he was not an experienced shooter.  Just like the asshole lefty who tried to murder the Congressman, he too believed that merely shooting lots of bullets equals mass casualties.  They are both wrong.  The sad fact was he made it absolutely certain that his first attack would be effective.  But that was due to the confined nature of his targets (it's real easy to shoot fish in a barrel) rather than his effectiveness with the guns.
> 
> I agree that it is sad that venues like this are an easy target.  How about coming up with something that will actually save lives?  Banning guns we KNOW, doesn't.
Click to expand...

. The only other option is to go through the criminal elements arsenal in society, and to strip that element of it's weapons, but good luck with that one in this dysfunctional screwed up country now.  The left wants the good citizens to go first, but do they have their fingers crossed behind their back ?  I think they do.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Breaking Update!



Explosive Compilation: Las Vegas Survivors Speak Out, Multiple Shooters In Multiple Locations


----------



## westwall

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The bump stock saved lives. His accuracy was diminished because of that stock."
> 
> This ^^ is definitely the dumbest thought of the thread.  All you nutjobs can go home now, because you're not going to top this one, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what the lead FBI agent agrees with me.  It was him that told me that the asshat also had to stop due to fatigue.  I did not know that.  You silly people rely on movies and silly memes backed up by a total lack of knowledge about the subject at hand.  The only silly people are you who ignore real evidence to support your emotion driven agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Stopped after fatigue".... after firing off how many rounds into a crowd?  No, I doubt very seriously any serious person ever said to you that the "bump stocks saved lives".  I think that's your contribution.  And it is moronic.  But, strangely, you are not a moron.  This happens because you choose to take untenable positions, and it forces you to say dumb things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  There was a break while he was recovering.  Time that were he using just a straight old self loader, and AIMING, he could have killed many more.  My position is not moronic.  It is based on fact.  It is based on the knowledge I have with machineguns (I actually own them and shoot them) and the decades of experience I have with firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, argument to authority. Okay.  You shot machine guns before.  Into crowds.  Then rifles.  Into crowds.  And you noticed the semi-automatic rifles allowed you to kill more, upon comparison. Okay.
> 
> I'm only half-joking.  Yes, i think it's moronic.  No, I do not think he would have killed or wounded more people with a semi-auto rifle.  I think that idea is absurd.
Click to expand...







What a moronic response.  No you doofus, I don't shoot into crowds.  I shoot paper targets.  However, you DON'T SHOOT ANYTHING at all.  So you have no clue what you are babbling about.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The bump stock saved lives. His accuracy was diminished because of that stock."
> 
> This ^^ is definitely the dumbest thought of the thread.  All you nutjobs can go home now, because you're not going to top this one, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what the lead FBI agent agrees with me.  It was him that told me that the asshat also had to stop due to fatigue.  I did not know that.  You silly people rely on movies and silly memes backed up by a total lack of knowledge about the subject at hand.  The only silly people are you who ignore real evidence to support your emotion driven agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Stopped after fatigue".... after firing off how many rounds into a crowd?  No, I doubt very seriously any serious person ever said to you that the "bump stocks saved lives".  I think that's your contribution.  And it is moronic.  But, strangely, you are not a moron.  This happens because you choose to take untenable positions, and it forces you to say dumb things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  There was a break while he was recovering.  Time that were he using just a straight old self loader, and AIMING, he could have killed many more.  My position is not moronic.  It is based on fact.  It is based on the knowledge I have with machineguns (I actually own them and shoot them) and the decades of experience I have with firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, argument to authority. Okay.  You shot machine guns before.  Into crowds.  Then rifles.  Into crowds.  And you noticed the semi-automatic rifles allowed you to kill more, upon comparison. Okay.
> 
> I'm only half-joking.  Yes, i think it's moronic.  No, I do not think he would have killed or wounded more people with a semi-auto rifle.  I think that idea is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I agree the idea is absurd in this case, because the target was the same (fish in a barrel), so each option would have drawn different results. The semi-automatic couldn't have done the amount of damage the bumpstocked assault rifle done in the hands of this killer. It is why the killer chose the weapons and methods he chose in the plan.
Click to expand...







Yes.  They could.  And they would have done even more.  Like I said, you have no idea what you are talking about.  A trained shooter, such as me, would have done far more damage than this asshole did.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The bump stock saved lives. His accuracy was diminished because of that stock."
> 
> This ^^ is definitely the dumbest thought of the thread.  All you nutjobs can go home now, because you're not going to top this one, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what the lead FBI agent agrees with me.  It was him that told me that the asshat also had to stop due to fatigue.  I did not know that.  You silly people rely on movies and silly memes backed up by a total lack of knowledge about the subject at hand.  The only silly people are you who ignore real evidence to support your emotion driven agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So what... So he had to stop due to fatigue, but that doesn't negate the damage he was doing until his old ace gave out. What if a younger stronger guy would have been the shooter ? The results could have been far greater damage. So in the hands of a killer was what ? Weapons that were efficient in killing 58 & wounding 500 in a matter of minutes is what. I mean it's getting downright ridiculous when the innocent in this country can't enjoy a concert, marathon, school day, night at the theater without crazy bastards with assault weapons mowing them down. How about let's stop the weirdo crazies then ?? What, the PC crowd won't let you ? So the dying will just continue ?? Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His initial burst of fire was the most destructive.  This is well known.  After the people began running he didn't hit very many.  That too is known.  He was doing the typical spray and pray style of shooting which results in lots of noise, but very little damage.  It is a good thing he was not an experienced shooter.  Just like the asshole lefty who tried to murder the Congressman, he too believed that merely shooting lots of bullets equals mass casualties.  They are both wrong.  The sad fact was he made it absolutely certain that his first attack would be effective.  But that was due to the confined nature of his targets (it's real easy to shoot fish in a barrel) rather than his effectiveness with the guns.
> 
> I agree that it is sad that venues like this are an easy target.  How about coming up with something that will actually save lives?  Banning guns we KNOW, doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The only other option is to go through the criminal elements arsenal in society, and to strip that element of it's weapons, but good luck with that one in this dysfunctional screwed up country now.  The left wants the good citizens to go first, but do they have their fingers crossed behind their back ?  I think they do.
Click to expand...







Jeez.  let's look at other country's that have tried that.  Hmm.  Mexico for instance.  It is illegal for anyone to have a military weapon of any sort.  In fact they will shoot you on sight if you have one.  Care to guess what the murder rate is in Mexico?

Are you really that incapable of thinking about a problem?  We already have country's that have all the laws you want and guess what they don't fucking work.  Try something different instead of the same tired old stupid responses that we already know don't work.


----------



## pwjohn

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> You can be sure it's not a Muslim.



Yup


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The bump stock saved lives. His accuracy was diminished because of that stock."
> 
> This ^^ is definitely the dumbest thought of the thread.  All you nutjobs can go home now, because you're not going to top this one, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what the lead FBI agent agrees with me.  It was him that told me that the asshat also had to stop due to fatigue.  I did not know that.  You silly people rely on movies and silly memes backed up by a total lack of knowledge about the subject at hand.  The only silly people are you who ignore real evidence to support your emotion driven agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So what... So he had to stop due to fatigue, but that doesn't negate the damage he was doing until his old ace gave out. What if a younger stronger guy would have been the shooter ? The results could have been far greater damage. So in the hands of a killer was what ? Weapons that were efficient in killing 58 & wounding 500 in a matter of minutes is what. I mean it's getting downright ridiculous when the innocent in this country can't enjoy a concert, marathon, school day, night at the theater without crazy bastards with assault weapons mowing them down. How about let's stop the weirdo crazies then ?? What, the PC crowd won't let you ? So the dying will just continue ?? Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His initial burst of fire was the most destructive.  This is well known.  After the people began running he didn't hit very many.  That too is known.  He was doing the typical spray and pray style of shooting which results in lots of noise, but very little damage.  It is a good thing he was not an experienced shooter.  Just like the asshole lefty who tried to murder the Congressman, he too believed that merely shooting lots of bullets equals mass casualties.  They are both wrong.  The sad fact was he made it absolutely certain that his first attack would be effective.  But that was due to the confined nature of his targets (it's real easy to shoot fish in a barrel) rather than his effectiveness with the guns.
> 
> I agree that it is sad that venues like this are an easy target.  How about coming up with something that will actually save lives?  Banning guns we KNOW, doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The only other option is to go through the criminal elements arsenal in society, and to strip that element of it's weapons, but good luck with that one in this dysfunctional screwed up country now.  The left wants the good citizens to go first, but do they have their fingers crossed behind their back ?  I think they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez.  let's look at other country's that have tried that.  Hmm.  Mexico for instance.  It is illegal for anyone to have a military weapon of any sort.  In fact they will shoot you on sight if you have one.  Care to guess what the murder rate is in Mexico?
> 
> Are you really that incapable of thinking about a problem?  We already have country's that have all the laws you want and guess what they don't fucking work.  Try something different instead of the same tired old stupid responses that we already know don't work.
Click to expand...

. What kind of government does those other countries have ????  I thought so......... So you are suspect of government, law enforcement, and our republic because the liberals are mixed into it so much now, (and their power is so strong now), that you and others who think like you feel that you must continue to have equalizers in case the crap hits the fan??? Now I can't blame you for feeling this way, becauseI I am the same, so what to do then ?  Are we to just let the nation continue to be attacked over and over again, while we sit there clinging to our guns and Bible as Barack Obama once said ??  Was Obama talking like we are a bunch of fools trying to hold on in a world that him and his ilk was attempting to change into a world unrecognizable by most in the country ??


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for a laugh... post s link to the data supporting your claim of how popular you think knives are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to.
> 
> Look up the FBI stats and you will see plain as day that knives are used to kill many times more than rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . How many at one event though ??  The knives lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they do. Sane people know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here we go with the tunnel vision
> 
> It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . What part of this don't you understand that when these things happen in such a tragic situation, that they are highly unique in nature ?  This is why it forces the hand to look deeper into the entire event, and this is in order to make sure that such an event doesn't become a routine type event used by a population that has become so fractured, that it is almost impossible to know when or where the next event will occur.  The only thing we can do is limit the damage by taking out some of the tools that made the horrific event so deadly. The bumpstock needs to go because it allowed the rate of fire to be so great that 58 souls lost their lives & 500 more we're maimed and injured in a 10 minute time span. That is unexceptable by any sane people's standards.  Using time stats based upon crime in the country is a distraction that is used to cloud the issue.
Click to expand...

1% of all murders take place in mass shootings so it really isn't that common


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go with the tunnel vision
> 
> It doesn't matter to you morons that 99% of all murders happen outside of mass shooting events you are fixated on the 1%
> 
> 
> 
> As always, you don’t even know what the argument is. I’m not saying guns should be taken away. I own one and don’t want it taken. The Second Amendment offers me that right. The argument is there are some firearms that should be restricted from the public. Like automatic military grade rifles already are. As well as semiautomatic rifles which can be operationally modified to simulate automatic weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no reason to ban semiautomatic rifles.  None whatsoever.
> 
> less than 2% of all murders are committed by rifles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument, it’s a small minority so let’s do nothing, doesn’t hold water. There are many weapons the general public are banned from owning. Weapons that can fire off hundreds of rounds per minute serve no use beyond our military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it holds water.
> 
> You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.
> 
> This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
Click to expand...


His weapons were not modified.
And the point you can't seem to grasp is that only the person who committed the crime is responsible for the crime.

99.995% of people who won semiautomatic rifles will never kill anyone but you don't give a shit about their rights you would rather let the actions of a few be the reason to deny the many of a protected right.

It doesn't matter to you that he could have done the same or worse with pipe bombs, or a big ass truck and a snow plow


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to ban semiautomatic rifles.  None whatsoever.
> 
> less than 2% of all murders are committed by rifles of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument, it’s a small minority so let’s do nothing, doesn’t hold water. There are many weapons the general public are banned from owning. Weapons that can fire off hundreds of rounds per minute serve no use beyond our military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it holds water.
> 
> You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.
> 
> This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same number were mown down in Paris where every wet dream gun control law you want is already on the books.  Evil people, intent on doing evil, and with the means to do so, are going to do it.  You might as well make a law that says millionaires can't have guns for all the efficacy your laws would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not everyone obeys the laws your right, but at least the laws show that the majority weren't negligent in the situation, and this is because they had the laws in place at the least, and now that they (the laws) have been broken, then here comes the consequences. It is the very foundation of our justice system, and our ability to say we have a civilized society.
Click to expand...




beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to ban semiautomatic rifles.  None whatsoever.
> 
> less than 2% of all murders are committed by rifles of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument, it’s a small minority so let’s do nothing, doesn’t hold water. There are many weapons the general public are banned from owning. Weapons that can fire off hundreds of rounds per minute serve no use beyond our military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it holds water.
> 
> You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.
> 
> This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same number were mown down in Paris where every wet dream gun control law you want is already on the books.  Evil people, intent on doing evil, and with the means to do so, are going to do it.  You might as well make a law that says millionaires can't have guns for all the efficacy your laws would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not everyone obeys the laws your right, but at least the laws show that the majority weren't negligent in the situation, and this is because they had the laws in place at the least, and now that they (the laws) have been broken, then here comes the consequences. It is the very foundation of our justice system, and our ability to say we have a civilized society.
Click to expand...

We already have laws against murder.


----------



## 2aguy

Here is a number for how many rifles are in the U.S.....and that is from 2009, and they still don't break the number down into semi-auto vs. bolt action...so just imagine...

And a whole 2 were used in Vegas...out of 110 million rifles........

http://engagedscholarship.csuohio.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1679&context=urban_facpub

Krouse’s 2009 estimate is the most recent estimate available. He estimated that 310 million firearms were available to civilians in 2009: 114 million handguns*, 110 million rifles,* and 86 million shotguns. Per capita gunstock had roughly doubled since 1968 (Krouse, pp. 7-8). Krouse’s estimates imply that the number of guns owned by Americans increased at an average rate of 4.1 percent a year from 1994 to 2009. This is at a time when the U.S. population increased by an average of 1.1 percent a year. America’s consumption of guns has grown substantially faster rate than its population.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what the lead FBI agent agrees with me.  It was him that told me that the asshat also had to stop due to fatigue.  I did not know that.  You silly people rely on movies and silly memes backed up by a total lack of knowledge about the subject at hand.  The only silly people are you who ignore real evidence to support your emotion driven agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> . So what... So he had to stop due to fatigue, but that doesn't negate the damage he was doing until his old ace gave out. What if a younger stronger guy would have been the shooter ? The results could have been far greater damage. So in the hands of a killer was what ? Weapons that were efficient in killing 58 & wounding 500 in a matter of minutes is what. I mean it's getting downright ridiculous when the innocent in this country can't enjoy a concert, marathon, school day, night at the theater without crazy bastards with assault weapons mowing them down. How about let's stop the weirdo crazies then ?? What, the PC crowd won't let you ? So the dying will just continue ?? Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His initial burst of fire was the most destructive.  This is well known.  After the people began running he didn't hit very many.  That too is known.  He was doing the typical spray and pray style of shooting which results in lots of noise, but very little damage.  It is a good thing he was not an experienced shooter.  Just like the asshole lefty who tried to murder the Congressman, he too believed that merely shooting lots of bullets equals mass casualties.  They are both wrong.  The sad fact was he made it absolutely certain that his first attack would be effective.  But that was due to the confined nature of his targets (it's real easy to shoot fish in a barrel) rather than his effectiveness with the guns.
> 
> I agree that it is sad that venues like this are an easy target.  How about coming up with something that will actually save lives?  Banning guns we KNOW, doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The only other option is to go through the criminal elements arsenal in society, and to strip that element of it's weapons, but good luck with that one in this dysfunctional screwed up country now.  The left wants the good citizens to go first, but do they have their fingers crossed behind their back ?  I think they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez.  let's look at other country's that have tried that.  Hmm.  Mexico for instance.  It is illegal for anyone to have a military weapon of any sort.  In fact they will shoot you on sight if you have one.  Care to guess what the murder rate is in Mexico?
> 
> Are you really that incapable of thinking about a problem?  We already have country's that have all the laws you want and guess what they don't fucking work.  Try something different instead of the same tired old stupid responses that we already know don't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . What kind of government does those other countries have ????  I thought so......... So you are suspect of government, law enforcement, and our republic because the liberals are mixed into it so much now, (and their power is so strong now), that you and others who think like you feel that you must continue to have equalizers in case the crap hits the fan??? Now I can't blame you for feeling this way, becauseI I am the same, so what to do then ?  Are we to just let the nation continue to be attacked over and over again, while we sit there clinging to our guns and Bible as Barack Obama once said ??  Was Obama talking like we are a bunch of fools trying to hold on in a world that him and his ilk was attempting to change into a world unrecognizable by most in the country ??
Click to expand...







Yes.  I am suspicious of any government that abuses the People as ours has done.  You seem to forget that in the early 20th century there were three great socialist experiments that went on and ALL of them resorted to concentration camps.  Germany famously murdered at least 3 million Jews with theirs, Stalin of course made hitler look like a piker by murdering at least 60 million of his own people, and roosevelt felt the need to deny the civil rights of tens of thousands of Japanese Americans and send then to camps in the desert where a few thousand of them died.

Let's add the Tuskeegee atrocities, and the intentional poisoning of the "Downwinders" and the biological attacks on San Francisco Bay and we already have a list of US government abuses that have led to the deaths and illness of more than ten thousand people.

We already have evidence of government abuse of power here.


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always, you don’t even know what the argument is. I’m not saying guns should be taken away. I own one and don’t want it taken. The Second Amendment offers me that right. The argument is there are some firearms that should be restricted from the public. Like automatic military grade rifles already are. As well as semiautomatic rifles which can be operationally modified to simulate automatic weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to ban semiautomatic rifles.  None whatsoever.
> 
> less than 2% of all murders are committed by rifles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument, it’s a small minority so let’s do nothing, doesn’t hold water. There are many weapons the general public are banned from owning. Weapons that can fire off hundreds of rounds per minute serve no use beyond our military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it holds water.
> 
> You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.
> 
> This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His weapons were not modified.
> And the point you can't seem to grasp is that only the person who committed the crime is responsible for the crime.
> 
> 99.995% of people who won semiautomatic rifles will never kill anyone but you don't give a shit about their rights you would rather let the actions of a few be the reason to deny the many of a protected right.
> 
> It doesn't matter to you that he could have done the same or worse with pipe bombs, or a big ass truck and a snow plow
Click to expand...

. Bottom line is you could care less about those people who lost their lives like that, just as long as you can keep your dam bumpstock, and no telling what else you think you need to battle the U.S. military one day. Good grief.


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always, you don’t even know what the argument is. I’m not saying guns should be taken away. I own one and don’t want it taken. The Second Amendment offers me that right. The argument is there are some firearms that should be restricted from the public. Like automatic military grade rifles already are. As well as semiautomatic rifles which can be operationally modified to simulate automatic weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to ban semiautomatic rifles.  None whatsoever.
> 
> less than 2% of all murders are committed by rifles of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument, it’s a small minority so let’s do nothing, doesn’t hold water. There are many weapons the general public are banned from owning. Weapons that can fire off hundreds of rounds per minute serve no use beyond our military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it holds water.
> 
> You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.
> 
> This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His weapons were not modified.
> And the point you can't seem to grasp is that only the person who committed the crime is responsible for the crime.
> 
> 99.995% of people who won semiautomatic rifles will never kill anyone but you don't give a shit about their rights you would rather let the actions of a few be the reason to deny the many of a protected right.
> 
> It doesn't matter to you that he could have done the same or worse with pipe bombs, or a big ass truck and a snow plow
Click to expand...

. Hard to get those items up stairs to a perch over looking thousands in order to slaughter as much as he could, so your comparisons in order to try and spin this are moot points at best. Do you think that there are never any precautions to be taken in order to stop such a thing from happening again ??


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . So what... So he had to stop due to fatigue, but that doesn't negate the damage he was doing until his old ace gave out. What if a younger stronger guy would have been the shooter ? The results could have been far greater damage. So in the hands of a killer was what ? Weapons that were efficient in killing 58 & wounding 500 in a matter of minutes is what. I mean it's getting downright ridiculous when the innocent in this country can't enjoy a concert, marathon, school day, night at the theater without crazy bastards with assault weapons mowing them down. How about let's stop the weirdo crazies then ?? What, the PC crowd won't let you ? So the dying will just continue ?? Pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His initial burst of fire was the most destructive.  This is well known.  After the people began running he didn't hit very many.  That too is known.  He was doing the typical spray and pray style of shooting which results in lots of noise, but very little damage.  It is a good thing he was not an experienced shooter.  Just like the asshole lefty who tried to murder the Congressman, he too believed that merely shooting lots of bullets equals mass casualties.  They are both wrong.  The sad fact was he made it absolutely certain that his first attack would be effective.  But that was due to the confined nature of his targets (it's real easy to shoot fish in a barrel) rather than his effectiveness with the guns.
> 
> I agree that it is sad that venues like this are an easy target.  How about coming up with something that will actually save lives?  Banning guns we KNOW, doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The only other option is to go through the criminal elements arsenal in society, and to strip that element of it's weapons, but good luck with that one in this dysfunctional screwed up country now.  The left wants the good citizens to go first, but do they have their fingers crossed behind their back ?  I think they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez.  let's look at other country's that have tried that.  Hmm.  Mexico for instance.  It is illegal for anyone to have a military weapon of any sort.  In fact they will shoot you on sight if you have one.  Care to guess what the murder rate is in Mexico?
> 
> Are you really that incapable of thinking about a problem?  We already have country's that have all the laws you want and guess what they don't fucking work.  Try something different instead of the same tired old stupid responses that we already know don't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . What kind of government does those other countries have ????  I thought so......... So you are suspect of government, law enforcement, and our republic because the liberals are mixed into it so much now, (and their power is so strong now), that you and others who think like you feel that you must continue to have equalizers in case the crap hits the fan??? Now I can't blame you for feeling this way, becauseI I am the same, so what to do then ?  Are we to just let the nation continue to be attacked over and over again, while we sit there clinging to our guns and Bible as Barack Obama once said ??  Was Obama talking like we are a bunch of fools trying to hold on in a world that him and his ilk was attempting to change into a world unrecognizable by most in the country ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I am suspicious of any government that abuses the People as ours has done.  You seem to forget that in the early 20th century there were three great socialist experiments that went on and ALL of them resorted to concentration camps.  Germany famously murdered at least 3 million Jews with theirs, Stalin of course made hitler look like a piker by murdering at least 60 million of his own people, and roosevelt felt the need to deny the civil rights of tens of thousands of Japanese Americans and send then to camps in the desert where a few thousand of them died.
> 
> Let's add the Tuskeegee atrocities, and the intentional poisoning of the "Downwinders" and the biological attacks on San Francisco Bay and we already have a list of US government abuses that have led to the deaths and illness of more than ten thousand people.
> 
> We already have evidence of government abuse of power here.
Click to expand...

. So no matter the Changing of the gaurd, the U.S. Government is never to be trusted right ???


----------



## 2aguy

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> His initial burst of fire was the most destructive.  This is well known.  After the people began running he didn't hit very many.  That too is known.  He was doing the typical spray and pray style of shooting which results in lots of noise, but very little damage.  It is a good thing he was not an experienced shooter.  Just like the asshole lefty who tried to murder the Congressman, he too believed that merely shooting lots of bullets equals mass casualties.  They are both wrong.  The sad fact was he made it absolutely certain that his first attack would be effective.  But that was due to the confined nature of his targets (it's real easy to shoot fish in a barrel) rather than his effectiveness with the guns.
> 
> I agree that it is sad that venues like this are an easy target.  How about coming up with something that will actually save lives?  Banning guns we KNOW, doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> . The only other option is to go through the criminal elements arsenal in society, and to strip that element of it's weapons, but good luck with that one in this dysfunctional screwed up country now.  The left wants the good citizens to go first, but do they have their fingers crossed behind their back ?  I think they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez.  let's look at other country's that have tried that.  Hmm.  Mexico for instance.  It is illegal for anyone to have a military weapon of any sort.  In fact they will shoot you on sight if you have one.  Care to guess what the murder rate is in Mexico?
> 
> Are you really that incapable of thinking about a problem?  We already have country's that have all the laws you want and guess what they don't fucking work.  Try something different instead of the same tired old stupid responses that we already know don't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . What kind of government does those other countries have ????  I thought so......... So you are suspect of government, law enforcement, and our republic because the liberals are mixed into it so much now, (and their power is so strong now), that you and others who think like you feel that you must continue to have equalizers in case the crap hits the fan??? Now I can't blame you for feeling this way, becauseI I am the same, so what to do then ?  Are we to just let the nation continue to be attacked over and over again, while we sit there clinging to our guns and Bible as Barack Obama once said ??  Was Obama talking like we are a bunch of fools trying to hold on in a world that him and his ilk was attempting to change into a world unrecognizable by most in the country ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I am suspicious of any government that abuses the People as ours has done.  You seem to forget that in the early 20th century there were three great socialist experiments that went on and ALL of them resorted to concentration camps.  Germany famously murdered at least 3 million Jews with theirs, Stalin of course made hitler look like a piker by murdering at least 60 million of his own people, and roosevelt felt the need to deny the civil rights of tens of thousands of Japanese Americans and send then to camps in the desert where a few thousand of them died.
> 
> Let's add the Tuskeegee atrocities, and the intentional poisoning of the "Downwinders" and the biological attacks on San Francisco Bay and we already have a list of US government abuses that have led to the deaths and illness of more than ten thousand people.
> 
> We already have evidence of government abuse of power here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So no matter the Changing of the gaurd, the U.S. Government is never to be trusted right ???
Click to expand...



The German people trusted their government in the 1920s...and happily surrendered their guns and registered the left overs......10 years later the nazis used the records to confiscate the rest.......so no....changing the guard does not increase the trust of any government....things can go from normal to death camps in about 20 years....


----------



## beagle9

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . The only other option is to go through the criminal elements arsenal in society, and to strip that element of it's weapons, but good luck with that one in this dysfunctional screwed up country now.  The left wants the good citizens to go first, but do they have their fingers crossed behind their back ?  I think they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez.  let's look at other country's that have tried that.  Hmm.  Mexico for instance.  It is illegal for anyone to have a military weapon of any sort.  In fact they will shoot you on sight if you have one.  Care to guess what the murder rate is in Mexico?
> 
> Are you really that incapable of thinking about a problem?  We already have country's that have all the laws you want and guess what they don't fucking work.  Try something different instead of the same tired old stupid responses that we already know don't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . What kind of government does those other countries have ????  I thought so......... So you are suspect of government, law enforcement, and our republic because the liberals are mixed into it so much now, (and their power is so strong now), that you and others who think like you feel that you must continue to have equalizers in case the crap hits the fan??? Now I can't blame you for feeling this way, becauseI I am the same, so what to do then ?  Are we to just let the nation continue to be attacked over and over again, while we sit there clinging to our guns and Bible as Barack Obama once said ??  Was Obama talking like we are a bunch of fools trying to hold on in a world that him and his ilk was attempting to change into a world unrecognizable by most in the country ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I am suspicious of any government that abuses the People as ours has done.  You seem to forget that in the early 20th century there were three great socialist experiments that went on and ALL of them resorted to concentration camps.  Germany famously murdered at least 3 million Jews with theirs, Stalin of course made hitler look like a piker by murdering at least 60 million of his own people, and roosevelt felt the need to deny the civil rights of tens of thousands of Japanese Americans and send then to camps in the desert where a few thousand of them died.
> 
> Let's add the Tuskeegee atrocities, and the intentional poisoning of the "Downwinders" and the biological attacks on San Francisco Bay and we already have a list of US government abuses that have led to the deaths and illness of more than ten thousand people.
> 
> We already have evidence of government abuse of power here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So no matter the Changing of the gaurd, the U.S. Government is never to be trusted right ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The German people trusted their government in the 1920s...and happily surrendered their guns and registered the left overs......10 years later the nazis used the records to confiscate the rest.......so no....changing the guard does not increase the trust of any government....things can go from normal to death camps in about 20 years....
Click to expand...

 Can we effectively battle the U.S. military and win ??  Germany fell with outside help, but your point is good about Germany if we (our government) were to go rogue here.


----------



## 2aguy

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez.  let's look at other country's that have tried that.  Hmm.  Mexico for instance.  It is illegal for anyone to have a military weapon of any sort.  In fact they will shoot you on sight if you have one.  Care to guess what the murder rate is in Mexico?
> 
> Are you really that incapable of thinking about a problem?  We already have country's that have all the laws you want and guess what they don't fucking work.  Try something different instead of the same tired old stupid responses that we already know don't work.
> 
> 
> 
> . What kind of government does those other countries have ????  I thought so......... So you are suspect of government, law enforcement, and our republic because the liberals are mixed into it so much now, (and their power is so strong now), that you and others who think like you feel that you must continue to have equalizers in case the crap hits the fan??? Now I can't blame you for feeling this way, becauseI I am the same, so what to do then ?  Are we to just let the nation continue to be attacked over and over again, while we sit there clinging to our guns and Bible as Barack Obama once said ??  Was Obama talking like we are a bunch of fools trying to hold on in a world that him and his ilk was attempting to change into a world unrecognizable by most in the country ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I am suspicious of any government that abuses the People as ours has done.  You seem to forget that in the early 20th century there were three great socialist experiments that went on and ALL of them resorted to concentration camps.  Germany famously murdered at least 3 million Jews with theirs, Stalin of course made hitler look like a piker by murdering at least 60 million of his own people, and roosevelt felt the need to deny the civil rights of tens of thousands of Japanese Americans and send then to camps in the desert where a few thousand of them died.
> 
> Let's add the Tuskeegee atrocities, and the intentional poisoning of the "Downwinders" and the biological attacks on San Francisco Bay and we already have a list of US government abuses that have led to the deaths and illness of more than ten thousand people.
> 
> We already have evidence of government abuse of power here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So no matter the Changing of the gaurd, the U.S. Government is never to be trusted right ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The German people trusted their government in the 1920s...and happily surrendered their guns and registered the left overs......10 years later the nazis used the records to confiscate the rest.......so no....changing the guard does not increase the trust of any government....things can go from normal to death camps in about 20 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we effectively battle the U.S. military and win ??  Germany fell with outside help, but your point is good.
Click to expand...


You can keep it from even being attempted if you keep the population armed.  The big problem comes when the extremists are trying to take control....they beat up and murder anyone who gets in their way....which is made easier when their opposition is unarmed and helpless......it is harder to silence the political opposition with  goons when the can be shot by normal people.


----------



## beagle9

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . What kind of government does those other countries have ????  I thought so......... So you are suspect of government, law enforcement, and our republic because the liberals are mixed into it so much now, (and their power is so strong now), that you and others who think like you feel that you must continue to have equalizers in case the crap hits the fan??? Now I can't blame you for feeling this way, becauseI I am the same, so what to do then ?  Are we to just let the nation continue to be attacked over and over again, while we sit there clinging to our guns and Bible as Barack Obama once said ??  Was Obama talking like we are a bunch of fools trying to hold on in a world that him and his ilk was attempting to change into a world unrecognizable by most in the country ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I am suspicious of any government that abuses the People as ours has done.  You seem to forget that in the early 20th century there were three great socialist experiments that went on and ALL of them resorted to concentration camps.  Germany famously murdered at least 3 million Jews with theirs, Stalin of course made hitler look like a piker by murdering at least 60 million of his own people, and roosevelt felt the need to deny the civil rights of tens of thousands of Japanese Americans and send then to camps in the desert where a few thousand of them died.
> 
> Let's add the Tuskeegee atrocities, and the intentional poisoning of the "Downwinders" and the biological attacks on San Francisco Bay and we already have a list of US government abuses that have led to the deaths and illness of more than ten thousand people.
> 
> We already have evidence of government abuse of power here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So no matter the Changing of the gaurd, the U.S. Government is never to be trusted right ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The German people trusted their government in the 1920s...and happily surrendered their guns and registered the left overs......10 years later the nazis used the records to confiscate the rest.......so no....changing the guard does not increase the trust of any government....things can go from normal to death camps in about 20 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we effectively battle the U.S. military and win ??  Germany fell with outside help, but your point is good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can keep it from even being attempted if you keep the population armed.  The big problem comes when the extremists are trying to take control....they beat up and murder anyone who gets in their way....which is made easier when their opposition is unarmed and helpless......it is harder to silence the political opposition with  goons when the can be shot by normal people.
Click to expand...

. So how do we keep Mandalay from happening again ???


----------



## Old Yeller

Las Vegas is "hoping" this goes away.  Early reports of using the Wife's employee ID to enter through non-public doors, elevators has gone silent of course.   Amazing what a few $100 bills can get a bellhop to do?  "Illegals"working Mandaly are being paid off......transferred as I type.  Records scrubbed. Security videos were not shown since the 25th?  Dont we have a right to know what to avoid?  

Who is setting all the CA fires also?  Not a peep...nothing.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez.  let's look at other country's that have tried that.  Hmm.  Mexico for instance.  It is illegal for anyone to have a military weapon of any sort.  In fact they will shoot you on sight if you have one.  Care to guess what the murder rate is in Mexico?
> 
> Are you really that incapable of thinking about a problem?  We already have country's that have all the laws you want and guess what they don't fucking work.  Try something different instead of the same tired old stupid responses that we already know don't work.
> 
> 
> 
> . What kind of government does those other countries have ????  I thought so......... So you are suspect of government, law enforcement, and our republic because the liberals are mixed into it so much now, (and their power is so strong now), that you and others who think like you feel that you must continue to have equalizers in case the crap hits the fan??? Now I can't blame you for feeling this way, becauseI I am the same, so what to do then ?  Are we to just let the nation continue to be attacked over and over again, while we sit there clinging to our guns and Bible as Barack Obama once said ??  Was Obama talking like we are a bunch of fools trying to hold on in a world that him and his ilk was attempting to change into a world unrecognizable by most in the country ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I am suspicious of any government that abuses the People as ours has done.  You seem to forget that in the early 20th century there were three great socialist experiments that went on and ALL of them resorted to concentration camps.  Germany famously murdered at least 3 million Jews with theirs, Stalin of course made hitler look like a piker by murdering at least 60 million of his own people, and roosevelt felt the need to deny the civil rights of tens of thousands of Japanese Americans and send then to camps in the desert where a few thousand of them died.
> 
> Let's add the Tuskeegee atrocities, and the intentional poisoning of the "Downwinders" and the biological attacks on San Francisco Bay and we already have a list of US government abuses that have led to the deaths and illness of more than ten thousand people.
> 
> We already have evidence of government abuse of power here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So no matter the Changing of the gaurd, the U.S. Government is never to be trusted right ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The German people trusted their government in the 1920s...and happily surrendered their guns and registered the left overs......10 years later the nazis used the records to confiscate the rest.......so no....changing the guard does not increase the trust of any government....things can go from normal to death camps in about 20 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we effectively battle the U.S. military and win ??  Germany fell with outside help, but your point is good about Germany if we (our government) were to go rogue here.
Click to expand...






Why don't you ask the taliban.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I am suspicious of any government that abuses the People as ours has done.  You seem to forget that in the early 20th century there were three great socialist experiments that went on and ALL of them resorted to concentration camps.  Germany famously murdered at least 3 million Jews with theirs, Stalin of course made hitler look like a piker by murdering at least 60 million of his own people, and roosevelt felt the need to deny the civil rights of tens of thousands of Japanese Americans and send then to camps in the desert where a few thousand of them died.
> 
> Let's add the Tuskeegee atrocities, and the intentional poisoning of the "Downwinders" and the biological attacks on San Francisco Bay and we already have a list of US government abuses that have led to the deaths and illness of more than ten thousand people.
> 
> We already have evidence of government abuse of power here.
> 
> 
> 
> . So no matter the Changing of the gaurd, the U.S. Government is never to be trusted right ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The German people trusted their government in the 1920s...and happily surrendered their guns and registered the left overs......10 years later the nazis used the records to confiscate the rest.......so no....changing the guard does not increase the trust of any government....things can go from normal to death camps in about 20 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we effectively battle the U.S. military and win ??  Germany fell with outside help, but your point is good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can keep it from even being attempted if you keep the population armed.  The big problem comes when the extremists are trying to take control....they beat up and murder anyone who gets in their way....which is made easier when their opposition is unarmed and helpless......it is harder to silence the political opposition with  goons when the can be shot by normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So how do we keep Mandalay from happening again ???
Click to expand...







You can't prevent it.  You can mitigate the results however.  Smoke grenades in the hands of the guards to toss at the first second that an attack begins will limit the casualties.  Sniper teams provided by either law enforcement or private executive security firms to engage an attack the moment it occurs would likewise limit casualties.  When i was in Barcelona for the Olympics there were sniper teams all over the place.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Old Yeller said:


> Las Vegas is "hoping" this goes away.  Early reports of using the Wife's employee ID to enter through non-public doors, elevators has gone silent of course.   Amazing what a few $100 bills can get a bellhop to do?  "Illegals"working Mandaly are being paid off......transferred as I type.  Records scrubbed. Security videos were not shown since the 25th?  Dont we have a right to know what to avoid?  Who Iis setting all the CA fires also?  Not a peep...nothing.



Because it's all in your head.  They have medication for that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

westwall said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The bump stock saved lives. His accuracy was diminished because of that stock."
> 
> This ^^ is definitely the dumbest thought of the thread.  All you nutjobs can go home now, because you're not going to top this one, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what the lead FBI agent agrees with me.  It was him that told me that the asshat also had to stop due to fatigue.  I did not know that.  You silly people rely on movies and silly memes backed up by a total lack of knowledge about the subject at hand.  The only silly people are you who ignore real evidence to support your emotion driven agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Stopped after fatigue".... after firing off how many rounds into a crowd?  No, I doubt very seriously any serious person ever said to you that the "bump stocks saved lives".  I think that's your contribution.  And it is moronic.  But, strangely, you are not a moron.  This happens because you choose to take untenable positions, and it forces you to say dumb things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  There was a break while he was recovering.  Time that were he using just a straight old self loader, and AIMING, he could have killed many more.  My position is not moronic.  It is based on fact.  It is based on the knowledge I have with machineguns (I actually own them and shoot them) and the decades of experience I have with firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, argument to authority. Okay.  You shot machine guns before.  Into crowds.  Then rifles.  Into crowds.  And you noticed the semi-automatic rifles allowed you to kill more, upon comparison. Okay.
> 
> I'm only half-joking.  Yes, i think it's moronic.  No, I do not think he would have killed or wounded more people with a semi-auto rifle.  I think that idea is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a moronic response.  No you doofus, I don't shoot into crowds.  I shoot paper targets.  However, you DON'T SHOOT ANYTHING at all.  So you have no clue what you are babbling about.
Click to expand...

Oh, you shoot paper targets?  Well, then, we all bow to your authority!  Shaman Westwall has spoken!  Bump stocks save lives!!!!


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to ban semiautomatic rifles.  None whatsoever.
> 
> less than 2% of all murders are committed by rifles of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument, it’s a small minority so let’s do nothing, doesn’t hold water. There are many weapons the general public are banned from owning. Weapons that can fire off hundreds of rounds per minute serve no use beyond our military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it holds water.
> 
> You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.
> 
> This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His weapons were not modified.
> And the point you can't seem to grasp is that only the person who committed the crime is responsible for the crime.
> 
> 99.995% of people who won semiautomatic rifles will never kill anyone but you don't give a shit about their rights you would rather let the actions of a few be the reason to deny the many of a protected right.
> 
> It doesn't matter to you that he could have done the same or worse with pipe bombs, or a big ass truck and a snow plow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Bottom line is you could care less about those people who lost their lives like that, just as long as you can keep your dam bumpstock, and no telling what else you think you need to battle the U.S. military one day. Good grief.
Click to expand...


Hey Fucknut, I don't have a bump stock, never will have a bump stock. And I have no desire to battle the government.  I happen to be a very responsible gun owner and have been since I was given my first BB gun at 8 years old.

It is beyond asinine to tell 99.995% of people who own firearms that they can't own  semiautomatic rifles because some other asshole killed some people with one.


----------



## westwall

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what the lead FBI agent agrees with me.  It was him that told me that the asshat also had to stop due to fatigue.  I did not know that.  You silly people rely on movies and silly memes backed up by a total lack of knowledge about the subject at hand.  The only silly people are you who ignore real evidence to support your emotion driven agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> "Stopped after fatigue".... after firing off how many rounds into a crowd?  No, I doubt very seriously any serious person ever said to you that the "bump stocks saved lives".  I think that's your contribution.  And it is moronic.  But, strangely, you are not a moron.  This happens because you choose to take untenable positions, and it forces you to say dumb things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  There was a break while he was recovering.  Time that were he using just a straight old self loader, and AIMING, he could have killed many more.  My position is not moronic.  It is based on fact.  It is based on the knowledge I have with machineguns (I actually own them and shoot them) and the decades of experience I have with firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, argument to authority. Okay.  You shot machine guns before.  Into crowds.  Then rifles.  Into crowds.  And you noticed the semi-automatic rifles allowed you to kill more, upon comparison. Okay.
> 
> I'm only half-joking.  Yes, i think it's moronic.  No, I do not think he would have killed or wounded more people with a semi-auto rifle.  I think that idea is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a moronic response.  No you doofus, I don't shoot into crowds.  I shoot paper targets.  However, you DON'T SHOOT ANYTHING at all.  So you have no clue what you are babbling about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you shoot paper targets?  Well, then, we all bow to your authority!  Shaman Westwall has spoken!  Bump stocks save lives!!!!
Click to expand...










Not my authority nimrod.  My experience.  Amazingly enough all of the best snipers in US history shot lots and lots and lots of paper targets before they ever shot another person.  Leave it to a simpleton, like you, to not understand that before you can fight, you must train.


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to ban semiautomatic rifles.  None whatsoever.
> 
> less than 2% of all murders are committed by rifles of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument, it’s a small minority so let’s do nothing, doesn’t hold water. There are many weapons the general public are banned from owning. Weapons that can fire off hundreds of rounds per minute serve no use beyond our military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it holds water.
> 
> You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.
> 
> This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His weapons were not modified.
> And the point you can't seem to grasp is that only the person who committed the crime is responsible for the crime.
> 
> 99.995% of people who won semiautomatic rifles will never kill anyone but you don't give a shit about their rights you would rather let the actions of a few be the reason to deny the many of a protected right.
> 
> It doesn't matter to you that he could have done the same or worse with pipe bombs, or a big ass truck and a snow plow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Hard to get those items up stairs to a perch over looking thousands in order to slaughter as much as he could, so your comparisons in order to try and spin this are moot points at best. Do you think that there are never any precautions to be taken in order to stop such a thing from happening again ??
Click to expand...


You don't drive a big ass truck with a snowplow into a hotel room you fucking moron.


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I am suspicious of any government that abuses the People as ours has done.  You seem to forget that in the early 20th century there were three great socialist experiments that went on and ALL of them resorted to concentration camps.  Germany famously murdered at least 3 million Jews with theirs, Stalin of course made hitler look like a piker by murdering at least 60 million of his own people, and roosevelt felt the need to deny the civil rights of tens of thousands of Japanese Americans and send then to camps in the desert where a few thousand of them died.
> 
> Let's add the Tuskeegee atrocities, and the intentional poisoning of the "Downwinders" and the biological attacks on San Francisco Bay and we already have a list of US government abuses that have led to the deaths and illness of more than ten thousand people.
> 
> We already have evidence of government abuse of power here.
> 
> 
> 
> . So no matter the Changing of the gaurd, the U.S. Government is never to be trusted right ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The German people trusted their government in the 1920s...and happily surrendered their guns and registered the left overs......10 years later the nazis used the records to confiscate the rest.......so no....changing the guard does not increase the trust of any government....things can go from normal to death camps in about 20 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we effectively battle the U.S. military and win ??  Germany fell with outside help, but your point is good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can keep it from even being attempted if you keep the population armed.  The big problem comes when the extremists are trying to take control....they beat up and murder anyone who gets in their way....which is made easier when their opposition is unarmed and helpless......it is harder to silence the political opposition with  goons when the can be shot by normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So how do we keep Mandalay from happening again ???
Click to expand...


We can't.

No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.

Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

westwall said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Stopped after fatigue".... after firing off how many rounds into a crowd?  No, I doubt very seriously any serious person ever said to you that the "bump stocks saved lives".  I think that's your contribution.  And it is moronic.  But, strangely, you are not a moron.  This happens because you choose to take untenable positions, and it forces you to say dumb things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  There was a break while he was recovering.  Time that were he using just a straight old self loader, and AIMING, he could have killed many more.  My position is not moronic.  It is based on fact.  It is based on the knowledge I have with machineguns (I actually own them and shoot them) and the decades of experience I have with firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, argument to authority. Okay.  You shot machine guns before.  Into crowds.  Then rifles.  Into crowds.  And you noticed the semi-automatic rifles allowed you to kill more, upon comparison. Okay.
> 
> I'm only half-joking.  Yes, i think it's moronic.  No, I do not think he would have killed or wounded more people with a semi-auto rifle.  I think that idea is absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a moronic response.  No you doofus, I don't shoot into crowds.  I shoot paper targets.  However, you DON'T SHOOT ANYTHING at all.  So you have no clue what you are babbling about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you shoot paper targets?  Well, then, we all bow to your authority!  Shaman Westwall has spoken!  Bump stocks save lives!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my authority nimrod.  My experience.  Amazingly enough all of the best snipers in US history shot lots and lots and lots of paper targets before they ever shot another person.  Leave it to a simpleton, like you, to not understand that before you can fight, you must train.
Click to expand...

Spot on!  I had no idea practice improved a person's skills!  Thank you, Westwall, for this valuable lesson.

But your idea was still stupid.  Bump stocks save lives, eh?  Fascinating... we should make them standard on ALL vehicles sold in the United States!

*cuckoo*
.
.
.
.
*cuckoo*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . So no matter the Changing of the gaurd, the U.S. Government is never to be trusted right ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The German people trusted their government in the 1920s...and happily surrendered their guns and registered the left overs......10 years later the nazis used the records to confiscate the rest.......so no....changing the guard does not increase the trust of any government....things can go from normal to death camps in about 20 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we effectively battle the U.S. military and win ??  Germany fell with outside help, but your point is good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can keep it from even being attempted if you keep the population armed.  The big problem comes when the extremists are trying to take control....they beat up and murder anyone who gets in their way....which is made easier when their opposition is unarmed and helpless......it is harder to silence the political opposition with  goons when the can be shot by normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So how do we keep Mandalay from happening again ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
Click to expand...

Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.


----------



## westwall

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The German people trusted their government in the 1920s...and happily surrendered their guns and registered the left overs......10 years later the nazis used the records to confiscate the rest.......so no....changing the guard does not increase the trust of any government....things can go from normal to death camps in about 20 years....
> 
> 
> 
> Can we effectively battle the U.S. military and win ??  Germany fell with outside help, but your point is good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can keep it from even being attempted if you keep the population armed.  The big problem comes when the extremists are trying to take control....they beat up and murder anyone who gets in their way....which is made easier when their opposition is unarmed and helpless......it is harder to silence the political opposition with  goons when the can be shot by normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So how do we keep Mandalay from happening again ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
Click to expand...







"Of course"  Then please provide evidence to support your claim.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . What kind of government does those other countries have ????  I thought so......... So you are suspect of government, law enforcement, and our republic because the liberals are mixed into it so much now, (and their power is so strong now), that you and others who think like you feel that you must continue to have equalizers in case the crap hits the fan??? Now I can't blame you for feeling this way, becauseI I am the same, so what to do then ?  Are we to just let the nation continue to be attacked over and over again, while we sit there clinging to our guns and Bible as Barack Obama once said ??  Was Obama talking like we are a bunch of fools trying to hold on in a world that him and his ilk was attempting to change into a world unrecognizable by most in the country ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I am suspicious of any government that abuses the People as ours has done.  You seem to forget that in the early 20th century there were three great socialist experiments that went on and ALL of them resorted to concentration camps.  Germany famously murdered at least 3 million Jews with theirs, Stalin of course made hitler look like a piker by murdering at least 60 million of his own people, and roosevelt felt the need to deny the civil rights of tens of thousands of Japanese Americans and send then to camps in the desert where a few thousand of them died.
> 
> Let's add the Tuskeegee atrocities, and the intentional poisoning of the "Downwinders" and the biological attacks on San Francisco Bay and we already have a list of US government abuses that have led to the deaths and illness of more than ten thousand people.
> 
> We already have evidence of government abuse of power here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So no matter the Changing of the gaurd, the U.S. Government is never to be trusted right ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The German people trusted their government in the 1920s...and happily surrendered their guns and registered the left overs......10 years later the nazis used the records to confiscate the rest.......so no....changing the guard does not increase the trust of any government....things can go from normal to death camps in about 20 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we effectively battle the U.S. military and win ??  Germany fell with outside help, but your point is good about Germany if we (our government) were to go rogue here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you ask the taliban.
Click to expand...

. Huh ??


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . So no matter the Changing of the gaurd, the U.S. Government is never to be trusted right ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The German people trusted their government in the 1920s...and happily surrendered their guns and registered the left overs......10 years later the nazis used the records to confiscate the rest.......so no....changing the guard does not increase the trust of any government....things can go from normal to death camps in about 20 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we effectively battle the U.S. military and win ??  Germany fell with outside help, but your point is good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can keep it from even being attempted if you keep the population armed.  The big problem comes when the extremists are trying to take control....they beat up and murder anyone who gets in their way....which is made easier when their opposition is unarmed and helpless......it is harder to silence the political opposition with  goons when the can be shot by normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So how do we keep Mandalay from happening again ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't prevent it.  You can mitigate the results however.  Smoke grenades in the hands of the guards to toss at the first second that an attack begins will limit the casualties.  Sniper teams provided by either law enforcement or private executive security firms to engage an attack the moment it occurs would likewise limit casualties.  When i was in Barcelona for the Olympics there were sniper teams all over the place.
Click to expand...

. Agree with snipers roaming the crowds from here on out.  Never again should people gather together like fish in a barrel if y'all don't want to be preventive instead of reactive.


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument, it’s a small minority so let’s do nothing, doesn’t hold water. There are many weapons the general public are banned from owning. Weapons that can fire off hundreds of rounds per minute serve no use beyond our military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it holds water.
> 
> You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.
> 
> This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His weapons were not modified.
> And the point you can't seem to grasp is that only the person who committed the crime is responsible for the crime.
> 
> 99.995% of people who won semiautomatic rifles will never kill anyone but you don't give a shit about their rights you would rather let the actions of a few be the reason to deny the many of a protected right.
> 
> It doesn't matter to you that he could have done the same or worse with pipe bombs, or a big ass truck and a snow plow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Bottom line is you could care less about those people who lost their lives like that, just as long as you can keep your dam bumpstock, and no telling what else you think you need to battle the U.S. military one day. Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Fucknut, I don't have a bump stock, never will have a bump stock. And I have no desire to battle the government.  I happen to be a very responsible gun owner and have been since I was given my first BB gun at 8 years old.
> 
> It is beyond asinine to tell 99.995% of people who own firearms that they can't own  semiautomatic rifles because some other asshole killed some people with one.
Click to expand...

. Who said anything about rifles idiot. Bumpstocks aren't rifles. Good grief.


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument, it’s a small minority so let’s do nothing, doesn’t hold water. There are many weapons the general public are banned from owning. Weapons that can fire off hundreds of rounds per minute serve no use beyond our military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it holds water.
> 
> You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.
> 
> This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His weapons were not modified.
> And the point you can't seem to grasp is that only the person who committed the crime is responsible for the crime.
> 
> 99.995% of people who won semiautomatic rifles will never kill anyone but you don't give a shit about their rights you would rather let the actions of a few be the reason to deny the many of a protected right.
> 
> It doesn't matter to you that he could have done the same or worse with pipe bombs, or a big ass truck and a snow plow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Hard to get those items up stairs to a perch over looking thousands in order to slaughter as much as he could, so your comparisons in order to try and spin this are moot points at best. Do you think that there are never any precautions to be taken in order to stop such a thing from happening again ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't drive a big ass truck with a snowplow into a hotel room you fucking moron.
Click to expand...

. No crap Sherlock, so why bring it up in the way that you did ?  We are talking about a weapon that was turned into an automatic weapon in order to mow down as many as one could in the situation. You don't want to address that for fear of a slippery slope, but I ask this are your fears justified ?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The German people trusted their government in the 1920s...and happily surrendered their guns and registered the left overs......10 years later the nazis used the records to confiscate the rest.......so no....changing the guard does not increase the trust of any government....things can go from normal to death camps in about 20 years....
> 
> 
> 
> Can we effectively battle the U.S. military and win ??  Germany fell with outside help, but your point is good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can keep it from even being attempted if you keep the population armed.  The big problem comes when the extremists are trying to take control....they beat up and murder anyone who gets in their way....which is made easier when their opposition is unarmed and helpless......it is harder to silence the political opposition with  goons when the can be shot by normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So how do we keep Mandalay from happening again ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
Click to expand...


The prohibited activity

You mean like the laws against murder?

FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it holds water.
> 
> You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.
> 
> This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.
> 
> 
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His weapons were not modified.
> And the point you can't seem to grasp is that only the person who committed the crime is responsible for the crime.
> 
> 99.995% of people who won semiautomatic rifles will never kill anyone but you don't give a shit about their rights you would rather let the actions of a few be the reason to deny the many of a protected right.
> 
> It doesn't matter to you that he could have done the same or worse with pipe bombs, or a big ass truck and a snow plow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Hard to get those items up stairs to a perch over looking thousands in order to slaughter as much as he could, so your comparisons in order to try and spin this are moot points at best. Do you think that there are never any precautions to be taken in order to stop such a thing from happening again ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't drive a big ass truck with a snowplow into a hotel room you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No crap Sherlock, so why bring it up in the way that you did ?  We are talking about a weapon that was turned into an automatic weapon in order to mow down as many as one could in the situation. You don't want to address that for fear of a slippery slope, but I ask this are your fears justified ?
Click to expand...


It wasn't "turned into an automatic weapon".  But since you don't know shit about rifles you wouldn't know that.


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it holds water.
> 
> You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.
> 
> This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.
> 
> 
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His weapons were not modified.
> And the point you can't seem to grasp is that only the person who committed the crime is responsible for the crime.
> 
> 99.995% of people who won semiautomatic rifles will never kill anyone but you don't give a shit about their rights you would rather let the actions of a few be the reason to deny the many of a protected right.
> 
> It doesn't matter to you that he could have done the same or worse with pipe bombs, or a big ass truck and a snow plow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Bottom line is you could care less about those people who lost their lives like that, just as long as you can keep your dam bumpstock, and no telling what else you think you need to battle the U.S. military one day. Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Fucknut, I don't have a bump stock, never will have a bump stock. And I have no desire to battle the government.  I happen to be a very responsible gun owner and have been since I was given my first BB gun at 8 years old.
> 
> It is beyond asinine to tell 99.995% of people who own firearms that they can't own  semiautomatic rifles because some other asshole killed some people with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Who said anything about rifles idiot. Bumpstocks aren't rifles. Good grief.
Click to expand...


The push here is to ban semiautomatic weapons and don't fucking deny it.


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we effectively battle the U.S. military and win ??  Germany fell with outside help, but your point is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep it from even being attempted if you keep the population armed.  The big problem comes when the extremists are trying to take control....they beat up and murder anyone who gets in their way....which is made easier when their opposition is unarmed and helpless......it is harder to silence the political opposition with  goons when the can be shot by normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So how do we keep Mandalay from happening again ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
Click to expand...

 Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep it from even being attempted if you keep the population armed.  The big problem comes when the extremists are trying to take control....they beat up and murder anyone who gets in their way....which is made easier when their opposition is unarmed and helpless......it is harder to silence the political opposition with  goons when the can be shot by normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> . So how do we keep Mandalay from happening again ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
Click to expand...


You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His weapons were not modified.
> And the point you can't seem to grasp is that only the person who committed the crime is responsible for the crime.
> 
> 99.995% of people who won semiautomatic rifles will never kill anyone but you don't give a shit about their rights you would rather let the actions of a few be the reason to deny the many of a protected right.
> 
> It doesn't matter to you that he could have done the same or worse with pipe bombs, or a big ass truck and a snow plow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Bottom line is you could care less about those people who lost their lives like that, just as long as you can keep your dam bumpstock, and no telling what else you think you need to battle the U.S. military one day. Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Fucknut, I don't have a bump stock, never will have a bump stock. And I have no desire to battle the government.  I happen to be a very responsible gun owner and have been since I was given my first BB gun at 8 years old.
> 
> It is beyond asinine to tell 99.995% of people who own firearms that they can't own  semiautomatic rifles because some other asshole killed some people with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Who said anything about rifles idiot. Bumpstocks aren't rifles. Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The push here is to ban semiautomatic weapons and don't fucking deny it.
Click to expand...

. Nope, just anything that makes that semi go auto.


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . So how do we keep Mandalay from happening again ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
Click to expand...

. Yeah, but I bet it isn't as efficient of a method, but do tell.


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> His weapons were not modified.
> And the point you can't seem to grasp is that only the person who committed the crime is responsible for the crime.
> 
> 99.995% of people who won semiautomatic rifles will never kill anyone but you don't give a shit about their rights you would rather let the actions of a few be the reason to deny the many of a protected right.
> 
> It doesn't matter to you that he could have done the same or worse with pipe bombs, or a big ass truck and a snow plow
> 
> 
> 
> . Bottom line is you could care less about those people who lost their lives like that, just as long as you can keep your dam bumpstock, and no telling what else you think you need to battle the U.S. military one day. Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Fucknut, I don't have a bump stock, never will have a bump stock. And I have no desire to battle the government.  I happen to be a very responsible gun owner and have been since I was given my first BB gun at 8 years old.
> 
> It is beyond asinine to tell 99.995% of people who own firearms that they can't own  semiautomatic rifles because some other asshole killed some people with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Who said anything about rifles idiot. Bumpstocks aren't rifles. Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The push here is to ban semiautomatic weapons and don't fucking deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Nope, just anything that makes that semi go auto.
Click to expand...


The only way to make a semi auto to "go auto" is to ILLEGALLY modify the firing mechanism  but you wouldn't know that would you?


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His weapons were not modified.
> And the point you can't seem to grasp is that only the person who committed the crime is responsible for the crime.
> 
> 99.995% of people who won semiautomatic rifles will never kill anyone but you don't give a shit about their rights you would rather let the actions of a few be the reason to deny the many of a protected right.
> 
> It doesn't matter to you that he could have done the same or worse with pipe bombs, or a big ass truck and a snow plow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Hard to get those items up stairs to a perch over looking thousands in order to slaughter as much as he could, so your comparisons in order to try and spin this are moot points at best. Do you think that there are never any precautions to be taken in order to stop such a thing from happening again ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't drive a big ass truck with a snowplow into a hotel room you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No crap Sherlock, so why bring it up in the way that you did ?  We are talking about a weapon that was turned into an automatic weapon in order to mow down as many as one could in the situation. You don't want to address that for fear of a slippery slope, but I ask this are your fears justified ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't "turned into an automatic weapon".  But since you don't know shit about rifles you wouldn't know that.
Click to expand...

. I guess millions were misled by what they heard, and what the results were eh ?


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yeah, but I bet it isn't as efficient of a method, but do tell.
Click to expand...


it's no different at all once you get the technique down but then again since you don't know shit about rifles you wouldn't know that


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> His weapons were not modified.
> And the point you can't seem to grasp is that only the person who committed the crime is responsible for the crime.
> 
> 99.995% of people who won semiautomatic rifles will never kill anyone but you don't give a shit about their rights you would rather let the actions of a few be the reason to deny the many of a protected right.
> 
> It doesn't matter to you that he could have done the same or worse with pipe bombs, or a big ass truck and a snow plow
> 
> 
> 
> . Hard to get those items up stairs to a perch over looking thousands in order to slaughter as much as he could, so your comparisons in order to try and spin this are moot points at best. Do you think that there are never any precautions to be taken in order to stop such a thing from happening again ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't drive a big ass truck with a snowplow into a hotel room you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No crap Sherlock, so why bring it up in the way that you did ?  We are talking about a weapon that was turned into an automatic weapon in order to mow down as many as one could in the situation. You don't want to address that for fear of a slippery slope, but I ask this are your fears justified ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't "turned into an automatic weapon".  But since you don't know shit about rifles you wouldn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I guess millions were misled by what they heard, and what the results were eh ?
Click to expand...


Those millions are all just as fucking ignorant as you are


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Bottom line is you could care less about those people who lost their lives like that, just as long as you can keep your dam bumpstock, and no telling what else you think you need to battle the U.S. military one day. Good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Fucknut, I don't have a bump stock, never will have a bump stock. And I have no desire to battle the government.  I happen to be a very responsible gun owner and have been since I was given my first BB gun at 8 years old.
> 
> It is beyond asinine to tell 99.995% of people who own firearms that they can't own  semiautomatic rifles because some other asshole killed some people with one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Who said anything about rifles idiot. Bumpstocks aren't rifles. Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The push here is to ban semiautomatic weapons and don't fucking deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Nope, just anything that makes that semi go auto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only way to make a semi auto to "go auto" is to ILLEGALLY modify the firing mechanism  but you wouldn't know that would you?
Click to expand...

. There was a way around that, it's called the bumpstock.


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Fucknut, I don't have a bump stock, never will have a bump stock. And I have no desire to battle the government.  I happen to be a very responsible gun owner and have been since I was given my first BB gun at 8 years old.
> 
> It is beyond asinine to tell 99.995% of people who own firearms that they can't own  semiautomatic rifles because some other asshole killed some people with one.
> 
> 
> 
> . Who said anything about rifles idiot. Bumpstocks aren't rifles. Good grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The push here is to ban semiautomatic weapons and don't fucking deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Nope, just anything that makes that semi go auto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only way to make a semi auto to "go auto" is to ILLEGALLY modify the firing mechanism  but you wouldn't know that would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . There was a way around that, it's called the bumpstock.
Click to expand...


Once again YOU DO NOT NEED A BUMP STOCK TO BUMP FIRE A SEMIAUTOMATIC RIFLE.


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Who said anything about rifles idiot. Bumpstocks aren't rifles. Good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The push here is to ban semiautomatic weapons and don't fucking deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Nope, just anything that makes that semi go auto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only way to make a semi auto to "go auto" is to ILLEGALLY modify the firing mechanism  but you wouldn't know that would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . There was a way around that, it's called the bumpstock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again YOU DO NOT NEED A BUMP STOCK TO BUMP FIRE A SEMIAUTOMATIC RIFLE.
Click to expand...

. So your saying keep our hands off Paddocks bumpstocks eh ?


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The push here is to ban semiautomatic weapons and don't fucking deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> . Nope, just anything that makes that semi go auto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only way to make a semi auto to "go auto" is to ILLEGALLY modify the firing mechanism  but you wouldn't know that would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . There was a way around that, it's called the bumpstock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again YOU DO NOT NEED A BUMP STOCK TO BUMP FIRE A SEMIAUTOMATIC RIFLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So your saying keep our hands off Paddocks bumpstocks eh ?
Click to expand...


It matters not if you ban bump stocks go ahead for all I fucking care because it won't stop one single person from bump firing a semiautomatic weapon but you're too fucking stupid to realize that.


----------



## Chuz Life

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep it from even being attempted if you keep the population armed.  The big problem comes when the extremists are trying to take control....they beat up and murder anyone who gets in their way....which is made easier when their opposition is unarmed and helpless......it is harder to silence the political opposition with  goons when the can be shot by normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> . So how do we keep Mandalay from happening again ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper *_with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
Click to expand...


Dafuq?

Please explain how banning bumpsticks will keep mass murdering criminals from getting one or making one!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Chuz Life said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . So how do we keep Mandalay from happening again ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper *_with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuq?
> 
> Please e,plain how banning bumpsticks will keep mass murderer criminals from getting one or making one!
Click to expand...


You don't need to have a bump stock to bump fire a semiautomatic rifle.

Don't be fooled here these idiots want to ban semiautomatic rifles


----------



## Chuz Life

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yeah, but I bet it isn't as efficient of a method, but do tell.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

Chuz Life said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . So how do we keep Mandalay from happening again ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper *_with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuq?
> 
> Please explain how banning bumpsticks will keep mass murdering criminals from getting one or making one!
Click to expand...

. It won't, but just like our vehicles are equipped with the capability to go 100 mph in a 35, but do we do it ?? Yes some do, but when caught there is a law to reference that says you will not drive your vehicle over 35 in a 35, and if you do here is the fine or punishment for it.  Paddock went the equivalent of 100 in a 35 with his actions, and the question is did the bumpstock enable him to do that ?? Now we haven't banned cars from going 100 in a 35, and this by placing devices on them that removes that ability from the driver, but if someone were to do such a thing, and they were to kill up a bunch of people, would that be what the citizens would be calling for next ?? Probably so, and the tech industry is poised to give it to them.  Look I don't want us to lose our freedoms no more than the rest of you, but if this nation doesn't get tough on the criminals, then we all end up suffering.  The bumpstock was sought to be placed on the sacrifice table in order to preserve the semi-automatic rifle in the situation I figured, and I agree that we just need to get this nation working to preserve our freedoms again, but the only way to do it is to stop the bleeding.


----------



## beagle9

Chuz Life said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yeah, but I bet it isn't as efficient of a method, but do tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

. Is what is shown here legal ??


----------



## Chuz Life

beagle9 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yeah, but I bet it isn't as efficient of a method, but do tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Is what is shown here legal ??
Click to expand...


100%

That's why your proposed ban on bumpstocks is such a fucking joke.


----------



## KissMy

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
Click to expand...

The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.


----------



## Chuz Life

Chuz Life said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . So how do we keep Mandalay from happening again ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper *_with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuq?
> 
> Please explain how banning *bumpstocks* will keep mass murdering criminals from getting one or making one!
Click to expand...


fucking auto correct. 

sigh.


----------



## Chuz Life

KissMy said:


> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.



Yeah, because no-one would ever figure out a way around Thaaat!


----------



## basquebromance

"Still waiting for answers on Vegas. No, we aren’t going to drop it." - Crazy Tomi Lahren


----------



## beagle9

Chuz Life said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yeah, but I bet it isn't as efficient of a method, but do tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Is what is shown here legal ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100%
> 
> That's why your proposed ban on bumpstocks is such a fucking joke.
Click to expand...

. Not a joke, but a good will gesture in a situation where virtually nothing gets done to prevent the next attack from being even more successful than the last. Kicking a can down the road is not a good thing, and on behalf of the fallen hopefully something is done to stop the next madman from doing it again. Making a weapon automatic in any way, shape or form should be illegal under the current ban on automatic weapons we have now.. It appears that people are getting by the current ban, and that is what the NRA wanted a review upon, and rightfully so.


----------



## beagle9

Chuz Life said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because no-one would ever figure out a way around Thaaat!
Click to expand...

. People can figure out anything, but they might be breaking a law when doing so.


----------



## beagle9

Hollywood against guns makes me think to myself "arm yourselves people", and do it fast. Hollywood is a joke, and they are behind 99.9% of this countries problems right now. It's sad the indoctrination Hollywood has used on their Actors and Actresses. The only thing this nation can do is to take the entertainment industry with a very small grain of salt.


----------



## Chuz Life

beagle9 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah, but I bet it isn't as efficient of a method, but do tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Is what is shown here legal ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100%
> 
> That's why your proposed ban on bumpstocks is such a fucking joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not a joke, but a good will gesture in a situation where virtually nothing gets done to prevent the next attack from being even more successful than the last. Kicking a can down the road is not a good thing, and on behalf of the fallen hopefully something is done to stop the next madman from doing it again. Making a weapon automatic in any way, shape or form should be illegal under the current ban on automatic weapons we have now.. It appears that people are getting by the current ban, and that is what the NRA wanted a review upon, and rightfully so.
Click to expand...



Last I checked, Mass fucking murder is already illegal too. . . .

So,. . . .


----------



## Chuz Life

beagle9 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because no-one would ever figure out a way around Thaaat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . People can figure out anything, but they might be breaking a law when doing so.
Click to expand...


So, you are fully aware that banning bumpstocks will not do ANYTHING to stop criminals from getting them or from making them. . . .  but banning them (and the other methods) from law abiding citizens will make you "FEEL" like you have accomplished something. 

Got it.


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper *_with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuq?
> 
> Please explain how banning bumpsticks will keep mass murdering criminals from getting one or making one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It won't, but just like our vehicles are equipped with the capability to go 100 mph in a 35, but do we do it ?? Yes some do, but when caught there is a law to reference that says you will not drive your vehicle over 35 in a 35, and if you do here is the fine or punishment for it.  Paddock went the equivalent of 100 in a 35 with his actions, and the question is did the bumpstock enable him to do that ?? Now we haven't banned cars from going 100 in a 35, and this by placing devices on them that removes that ability from the driver, but if someone were to do such a thing, and they were to kill up a bunch of people, would that be what the citizens would be calling for next ?? Probably so, and the tech industry is poised to give it to them.  Look I don't want us to lose our freedoms no more than the rest of you, but if this nation doesn't get tough on the criminals, then we all end up suffering.  The bumpstock was sought to be placed on the sacrifice table in order to preserve the semi-automatic rifle in the situation I figured, and I agree that we just need to get this nation working to preserve our freedoms again, but the only way to do it is to stop the bleeding.
Click to expand...


Very poor analogy.

The law doesn't stop the guy from doing 100 in a 35.  But when a guy does 100 in a 35 you don't say you want to make all cars incapable of doing 100 mph.

And you are fixated on the bump stock so much that you do not realize that banning them will not stop anyone from bump firing a semiautomatic rifle so then the next step will be to call for a ban of all semiautomatic rifles.


----------



## Skull Pilot

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
Click to expand...


There's already a way around that.


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah, but I bet it isn't as efficient of a method, but do tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Is what is shown here legal ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100%
> 
> That's why your proposed ban on bumpstocks is such a fucking joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not a joke, but a good will gesture in a situation where virtually nothing gets done to prevent the next attack from being even more successful than the last. Kicking a can down the road is not a good thing, and on behalf of the fallen hopefully something is done to stop the next madman from doing it again. Making a weapon automatic in any way, shape or form should be illegal under the current ban on automatic weapons we have now.. It appears that people are getting by the current ban, and that is what the NRA wanted a review upon, and rightfully so.
Click to expand...


You cannot prevent them.  People hell bent on carnage and murder will still commit heinous crimes.

Why don't you go after hotels and tell them all their windows have to be  bullet proofed?

And I don't know how many times I have to say this but a bump stock does not make a semiautomatic rife and automatic rifle.

Since I can bump fire a semiautomatic rifle with nothing but my 2 hands, no add on doodads at all I have not modified the rifle at all.  So what do you want to do about that?  Ban fingers and hands?


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it holds water.
> 
> You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.
> 
> This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.
> 
> 
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His weapons were not modified.
> And the point you can't seem to grasp is that only the person who committed the crime is responsible for the crime.
> 
> 99.995% of people who won semiautomatic rifles will never kill anyone but you don't give a shit about their rights you would rather let the actions of a few be the reason to deny the many of a protected right.
> 
> It doesn't matter to you that he could have done the same or worse with pipe bombs, or a big ass truck and a snow plow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Hard to get those items up stairs to a perch over looking thousands in order to slaughter as much as he could, so your comparisons in order to try and spin this are moot points at best. Do you think that there are never any precautions to be taken in order to stop such a thing from happening again ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't drive a big ass truck with a snowplow into a hotel room you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No crap Sherlock, so why bring it up in the way that you did ?  We are talking about a weapon that was turned into an automatic weapon in order to mow down as many as one could in the situation. You don't want to address that for fear of a slippery slope, but I ask this are your fears justified ?
Click to expand...


You keep arguing the bump stock thing. Paddock had a class III license and full-auto weapons as well. 


Yet this is you:


----------



## Marion Morrison

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
Click to expand...


I'm not convinced it was one man.


----------



## beagle9

Chuz Life said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because no-one would ever figure out a way around Thaaat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . People can figure out anything, but they might be breaking a law when doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are fully aware that banning bumpstocks will not do ANYTHING to stop criminals from getting them or from making them. . . .  but banning them (and the other methods) from law abiding citizens will make you "FEEL" like you have accomplished something.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...

. It ain't about me or what I think or what I want, but it's about doing the right thing as a nation when things like this happen or go wrong. We have obstructionist in everything these days, and the left has since created an environment in this nation where nothing gets done no matter how heinus the crime or situation is. So we will just sit back and wait till the next traggedy takes place, and then bury it along with every other issue that gets buried in this nation due to politics.  Y'all keep beating me up, but ignore the fact that the NRA called for a review of the bumpstock to see if it is a legal modification add to the weapon in which turned the weapon into an "automatic" weapon.


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because no-one would ever figure out a way around Thaaat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . People can figure out anything, but they might be breaking a law when doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are fully aware that banning bumpstocks will not do ANYTHING to stop criminals from getting them or from making them. . . .  but banning them (and the other methods) from law abiding citizens will make you "FEEL" like you have accomplished something.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It ain't about me or what I think or what I want, but it's about doing the right thing as a nation when things like this happen or go wrong. We have obstructionist in everything these days, and the left has since created an environment in this nation where nothing gets done no matter how heinus the crime or situation is. So we will just sit back and wait till the next traggedy takes place, and then bury it along with every other issue that gets buried in this nation due to politics.  Y'all keep beating me up, but ignore the fact that the NRA called for a review of the bumpstock to see if it is a legal modification add to the weapon in which turned the weapon into an "automatic" weapon.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper *_with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuq?
> 
> Please explain how banning bumpsticks will keep mass murdering criminals from getting one or making one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It won't, but just like our vehicles are equipped with the capability to go 100 mph in a 35, but do we do it ?? Yes some do, but when caught there is a law to reference that says you will not drive your vehicle over 35 in a 35, and if you do here is the fine or punishment for it.  Paddock went the equivalent of 100 in a 35 with his actions, and the question is did the bumpstock enable him to do that ?? Now we haven't banned cars from going 100 in a 35, and this by placing devices on them that removes that ability from the driver, but if someone were to do such a thing, and they were to kill up a bunch of people, would that be what the citizens would be calling for next ?? Probably so, and the tech industry is poised to give it to them.  Look I don't want us to lose our freedoms no more than the rest of you, but if this nation doesn't get tough on the criminals, then we all end up suffering.  The bumpstock was sought to be placed on the sacrifice table in order to preserve the semi-automatic rifle in the situation I figured, and I agree that we just need to get this nation working to preserve our freedoms again, but the only way to do it is to stop the bleeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very poor analogy.
> 
> The law doesn't stop the guy from doing 100 in a 35.  But when a guy does 100 in a 35 you don't say you want to make all cars incapable of doing 100 mph.
> 
> And you are fixated on the bump stock so much that you do not realize that banning them will not stop anyone from bump firing a semiautomatic rifle so then the next step will be to call for a ban of all semiautomatic rifles.
Click to expand...

. Wait what (the law doesn't stop the guy from doing 100 in a 35) ???  Well if it got moved to banning semi-automatic rifles that would be unexceptable. Any mod that turns a weapon into an automatic weapon is unexceptable imho.  It should fall under the automatic weapons ban that is in place now.


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced it was one man.
Click to expand...

. It's more than one shooter, it's more than one shooter.. Now whose hair is on fire ?? LOL


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> His initial burst of fire was the most destructive.  This is well known.  After the people began running he didn't hit very many.  That too is known.  He was doing the typical spray and pray style of shooting which results in lots of noise, but very little damage.  It is a good thing he was not an experienced shooter.  Just like the asshole lefty who tried to murder the Congressman, he too believed that merely shooting lots of bullets equals mass casualties.  They are both wrong.  The sad fact was he made it absolutely certain that his first attack would be effective.  But that was due to the confined nature of his targets (it's real easy to shoot fish in a barrel) rather than his effectiveness with the guns.
> 
> I agree that it is sad that venues like this are an easy target.  How about coming up with something that will actually save lives?  Banning guns we KNOW, doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> . The only other option is to go through the criminal elements arsenal in society, and to strip that element of it's weapons, but good luck with that one in this dysfunctional screwed up country now.  The left wants the good citizens to go first, but do they have their fingers crossed behind their back ?  I think they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez.  let's look at other country's that have tried that.  Hmm.  Mexico for instance.  It is illegal for anyone to have a military weapon of any sort.  In fact they will shoot you on sight if you have one.  Care to guess what the murder rate is in Mexico?
> 
> Are you really that incapable of thinking about a problem?  We already have country's that have all the laws you want and guess what they don't fucking work.  Try something different instead of the same tired old stupid responses that we already know don't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . What kind of government does those other countries have ????  I thought so......... So you are suspect of government, law enforcement, and our republic because the liberals are mixed into it so much now, (and their power is so strong now), that you and others who think like you feel that you must continue to have equalizers in case the crap hits the fan??? Now I can't blame you for feeling this way, becauseI I am the same, so what to do then ?  Are we to just let the nation continue to be attacked over and over again, while we sit there clinging to our guns and Bible as Barack Obama once said ??  Was Obama talking like we are a bunch of fools trying to hold on in a world that him and his ilk was attempting to change into a world unrecognizable by most in the country ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I am suspicious of any government that abuses the People as ours has done.  You seem to forget that in the early 20th century there were three great socialist experiments that went on and ALL of them resorted to concentration camps.  Germany famously murdered at least 3 million Jews with theirs, Stalin of course made hitler look like a piker by murdering at least 60 million of his own people, and roosevelt felt the need to deny the civil rights of tens of thousands of Japanese Americans and send then to camps in the desert where a few thousand of them died.
> 
> Let's add the Tuskeegee atrocities, and the intentional poisoning of the "Downwinders" and the biological attacks on San Francisco Bay and we already have a list of US government abuses that have led to the deaths and illness of more than ten thousand people.
> 
> We already have evidence of government abuse of power here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So no matter the Changing of the gaurd, the U.S. Government is never to be trusted right ???
Click to expand...









Based on well known history governments are NEVER to be trusted.  Government is made up of people.  People are the weakness.  The Founders understood this and made sure that the PEOPLE always had the means to get rid of a bad government.


----------



## Geaux4it

A shooting?

Come on people

Move along, nothing to see here

-Geaux


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His weapons were not modified.
> And the point you can't seem to grasp is that only the person who committed the crime is responsible for the crime.
> 
> 99.995% of people who won semiautomatic rifles will never kill anyone but you don't give a shit about their rights you would rather let the actions of a few be the reason to deny the many of a protected right.
> 
> It doesn't matter to you that he could have done the same or worse with pipe bombs, or a big ass truck and a snow plow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Hard to get those items up stairs to a perch over looking thousands in order to slaughter as much as he could, so your comparisons in order to try and spin this are moot points at best. Do you think that there are never any precautions to be taken in order to stop such a thing from happening again ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't drive a big ass truck with a snowplow into a hotel room you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No crap Sherlock, so why bring it up in the way that you did ?  We are talking about a weapon that was turned into an automatic weapon in order to mow down as many as one could in the situation. You don't want to address that for fear of a slippery slope, but I ask this are your fears justified ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep arguing the bump stock thing. Paddock had a class III license and full-auto weapons as well.
Click to expand...

. Paddock had a class 3 lisence as well ?? Makes his brother's original remarks pure lies when he said "my brother is just your average peaceful citizen" in so many words. After learning about Steven Paddock, he was anything but your average peaceful citizen living in a peaceful little town.


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced it was one man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's more than one shooter, it's more than one shooter.. Now whose hair is on fire ?? LOL
Click to expand...


I said I'm not convinced. I'm sure they're still running ballistics on the bullets and fingerprints on shell casings. Too early for the full picture as of yet. To me, it looks like a coordinated effort. For all you know, he could have been using a .30 cal.

I do know one thing: One or more of those firing bursts was not an AR, I've heard that often enough to know the sound.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . The only other option is to go through the criminal elements arsenal in society, and to strip that element of it's weapons, but good luck with that one in this dysfunctional screwed up country now.  The left wants the good citizens to go first, but do they have their fingers crossed behind their back ?  I think they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez.  let's look at other country's that have tried that.  Hmm.  Mexico for instance.  It is illegal for anyone to have a military weapon of any sort.  In fact they will shoot you on sight if you have one.  Care to guess what the murder rate is in Mexico?
> 
> Are you really that incapable of thinking about a problem?  We already have country's that have all the laws you want and guess what they don't fucking work.  Try something different instead of the same tired old stupid responses that we already know don't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . What kind of government does those other countries have ????  I thought so......... So you are suspect of government, law enforcement, and our republic because the liberals are mixed into it so much now, (and their power is so strong now), that you and others who think like you feel that you must continue to have equalizers in case the crap hits the fan??? Now I can't blame you for feeling this way, becauseI I am the same, so what to do then ?  Are we to just let the nation continue to be attacked over and over again, while we sit there clinging to our guns and Bible as Barack Obama once said ??  Was Obama talking like we are a bunch of fools trying to hold on in a world that him and his ilk was attempting to change into a world unrecognizable by most in the country ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I am suspicious of any government that abuses the People as ours has done.  You seem to forget that in the early 20th century there were three great socialist experiments that went on and ALL of them resorted to concentration camps.  Germany famously murdered at least 3 million Jews with theirs, Stalin of course made hitler look like a piker by murdering at least 60 million of his own people, and roosevelt felt the need to deny the civil rights of tens of thousands of Japanese Americans and send then to camps in the desert where a few thousand of them died.
> 
> Let's add the Tuskeegee atrocities, and the intentional poisoning of the "Downwinders" and the biological attacks on San Francisco Bay and we already have a list of US government abuses that have led to the deaths and illness of more than ten thousand people.
> 
> We already have evidence of government abuse of power here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So no matter the Changing of the gaurd, the U.S. Government is never to be trusted right ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on well known history governments are NEVER to be trusted.  Government is made up of people.  People are the weakness.  The Founders understood this and made sure that the PEOPLE always had the means to get rid of a bad government.
Click to expand...

. That worked so well at Ruby Ridge, Waco, the ranchers in Texas, and on and on right ?  Our voting apparatus is our only hope to control bad government, but with Hollyweird and the left-wing media controlling the judges, podiums, and government offices in this country, it has reached critical mass.  Our voting still works as proven with Trump, but many are skeptical even about how that happened, so they'll take the win no matter how ugly it was.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> His weapons were not modified.
> And the point you can't seem to grasp is that only the person who committed the crime is responsible for the crime.
> 
> 99.995% of people who won semiautomatic rifles will never kill anyone but you don't give a shit about their rights you would rather let the actions of a few be the reason to deny the many of a protected right.
> 
> It doesn't matter to you that he could have done the same or worse with pipe bombs, or a big ass truck and a snow plow
> 
> 
> 
> . Hard to get those items up stairs to a perch over looking thousands in order to slaughter as much as he could, so your comparisons in order to try and spin this are moot points at best. Do you think that there are never any precautions to be taken in order to stop such a thing from happening again ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't drive a big ass truck with a snowplow into a hotel room you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No crap Sherlock, so why bring it up in the way that you did ?  We are talking about a weapon that was turned into an automatic weapon in order to mow down as many as one could in the situation. You don't want to address that for fear of a slippery slope, but I ask this are your fears justified ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep arguing the bump stock thing. Paddock had a class III license and full-auto weapons as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Paddock had a class 3 lisence as well ?? Makes his brother's original remarks pure lies when he said "my brother is just your average peaceful citizen" in so many words. After learning about Steven Paddock, he was anything but your average peaceful citizen living in a peaceful little town.
Click to expand...






I don't believe he had an FFL of any sort.  He was a multi millionaire so nothing was beyond his means to obtain.  I was talking to the lead FBI agent about the case and they still claim to have no known motive.  What is clear is he was working on this crime for months.  He was the perfect perp.  He had access to most anyplace he wanted based on his high roller status, he had enough money to buy anything he needed, and he was a very good researcher.  He was also, obviously, a sociopath so no law would prevent him from doing as he pleased.


----------



## beagle9

Geaux4it said:


> A shooting?
> 
> Come on people
> 
> Move along, nothing to see here
> 
> -Geaux


. But, but, but 58 died, and 500 wounded in 10 minutes at the hands of one shooter.


----------



## Marion Morrison

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Hard to get those items up stairs to a perch over looking thousands in order to slaughter as much as he could, so your comparisons in order to try and spin this are moot points at best. Do you think that there are never any precautions to be taken in order to stop such a thing from happening again ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't drive a big ass truck with a snowplow into a hotel room you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No crap Sherlock, so why bring it up in the way that you did ?  We are talking about a weapon that was turned into an automatic weapon in order to mow down as many as one could in the situation. You don't want to address that for fear of a slippery slope, but I ask this are your fears justified ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep arguing the bump stock thing. Paddock had a class III license and full-auto weapons as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Paddock had a class 3 lisence as well ?? Makes his brother's original remarks pure lies when he said "my brother is just your average peaceful citizen" in so many words. After learning about Steven Paddock, he was anything but your average peaceful citizen living in a peaceful little town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe he had an FFL of any sort.  He was a multi millionaire so nothing was beyond his means to obtain.  I was talking to the lead FBI agent about the case and they still claim to have no known motive.  What is clear is he was working on this crime for months.  He was the perfect perp.  He had access to most anyplace he wanted based on his high roller status, he had enough money to buy anything he needed, and he was a very good researcher.  He was also, obviously, a sociopath so no law would prevent him from doing as he pleased.
Click to expand...


Thanks. I mean seriously, the guy had over $30k worth of guns in the room. No chamber-maids noticed? Hmm.

1 other thing. If he had researched so much, why didn't he have bull barrels?


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez.  let's look at other country's that have tried that.  Hmm.  Mexico for instance.  It is illegal for anyone to have a military weapon of any sort.  In fact they will shoot you on sight if you have one.  Care to guess what the murder rate is in Mexico?
> 
> Are you really that incapable of thinking about a problem?  We already have country's that have all the laws you want and guess what they don't fucking work.  Try something different instead of the same tired old stupid responses that we already know don't work.
> 
> 
> 
> . What kind of government does those other countries have ????  I thought so......... So you are suspect of government, law enforcement, and our republic because the liberals are mixed into it so much now, (and their power is so strong now), that you and others who think like you feel that you must continue to have equalizers in case the crap hits the fan??? Now I can't blame you for feeling this way, becauseI I am the same, so what to do then ?  Are we to just let the nation continue to be attacked over and over again, while we sit there clinging to our guns and Bible as Barack Obama once said ??  Was Obama talking like we are a bunch of fools trying to hold on in a world that him and his ilk was attempting to change into a world unrecognizable by most in the country ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I am suspicious of any government that abuses the People as ours has done.  You seem to forget that in the early 20th century there were three great socialist experiments that went on and ALL of them resorted to concentration camps.  Germany famously murdered at least 3 million Jews with theirs, Stalin of course made hitler look like a piker by murdering at least 60 million of his own people, and roosevelt felt the need to deny the civil rights of tens of thousands of Japanese Americans and send then to camps in the desert where a few thousand of them died.
> 
> Let's add the Tuskeegee atrocities, and the intentional poisoning of the "Downwinders" and the biological attacks on San Francisco Bay and we already have a list of US government abuses that have led to the deaths and illness of more than ten thousand people.
> 
> We already have evidence of government abuse of power here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So no matter the Changing of the gaurd, the U.S. Government is never to be trusted right ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on well known history governments are NEVER to be trusted.  Government is made up of people.  People are the weakness.  The Founders understood this and made sure that the PEOPLE always had the means to get rid of a bad government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . That worked so well at Ruby Ridge, Waco, the ranchers in Texas, and on and on right ?  Our voting apparatus is our only hope to control bad government, but with Hollyweird and the left-wing media controlling the judges, podiums, and government offices in this country, it has reached critical mass.  Our voting still works as proven with Trump, but many are skeptical even about how that happened, so they'll take the win no matter how ugly it was.
Click to expand...







The government was  very careful to only attack marginalised people in those cases.  They lied about the causes of the shootings and in the case of Ruby Ridge the government was found to have perjured itself on many occasions to develop the case against weaver (who IS a douchebag) and weaver received a nice settlement.  All you are showing is that the US government is really never to be trusted again.

Thanks.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shooting?
> 
> Come on people
> 
> Move along, nothing to see here
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> . But, but, but 58 died, and 500 wounded in 10 minutes at the hands of one shooter.
Click to expand...






And it could have been so much worse.  He had 50 pounds of explosives.  Just imagine what he could have done with that had he wanted to actually kill lots of people instead of demonizing guns.  The more I look at this nutjob the more I think his motive was to get more gun control laws.


----------



## westwall

Marion Morrison said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't drive a big ass truck with a snowplow into a hotel room you fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> . No crap Sherlock, so why bring it up in the way that you did ?  We are talking about a weapon that was turned into an automatic weapon in order to mow down as many as one could in the situation. You don't want to address that for fear of a slippery slope, but I ask this are your fears justified ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep arguing the bump stock thing. Paddock had a class III license and full-auto weapons as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Paddock had a class 3 lisence as well ?? Makes his brother's original remarks pure lies when he said "my brother is just your average peaceful citizen" in so many words. After learning about Steven Paddock, he was anything but your average peaceful citizen living in a peaceful little town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe he had an FFL of any sort.  He was a multi millionaire so nothing was beyond his means to obtain.  I was talking to the lead FBI agent about the case and they still claim to have no known motive.  What is clear is he was working on this crime for months.  He was the perfect perp.  He had access to most anyplace he wanted based on his high roller status, he had enough money to buy anything he needed, and he was a very good researcher.  He was also, obviously, a sociopath so no law would prevent him from doing as he pleased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. I mean seriously, the guy had over $30k worth of guns in the room. No chamber-maids noticed? Hmm.
> 
> 1 other thing. If he had researched so much, why didn't he have bull barrels?
Click to expand...








His age and basic lack of strength is why he didn't have bull barrels.  You don't need a bull barrel for what he did anyway.  Bull barrels are for sustained shooting.  He didn't need to worry about that because he would just change rifles.


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Yeah, but I bet it isn't as efficient of a method, but do tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Is what is shown here legal ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100%
> 
> That's why your proposed ban on bumpstocks is such a fucking joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Not a joke, but a good will gesture in a situation where virtually nothing gets done to prevent the next attack from being even more successful than the last. Kicking a can down the road is not a good thing, and on behalf of the fallen hopefully something is done to stop the next madman from doing it again. Making a weapon automatic in any way, shape or form should be illegal under the current ban on automatic weapons we have now.. It appears that people are getting by the current ban, and that is what the NRA wanted a review upon, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot prevent them.  People hell bent on carnage and murder will still commit heinous crimes.
> 
> Why don't you go after hotels and tell them all their windows have to be  bullet proofed?
> 
> And I don't know how many times I have to say this but a bump stock does not make a semiautomatic rife and automatic rifle.
> 
> Since I can bump fire a semiautomatic rifle with nothing but my 2 hands, no add on doodads at all I have not modified the rifle at all.  So what do you want to do about that?  Ban fingers and hands?
Click to expand...

. The windows were an interesting idea, but as you say with the other things here, that there would be a way around that just as well. Look I understand the want and need to remain armed to the teeth in this nation, but if the leftist continue to gain power, and to gain more idiotic policies right in front of your very eyes, and you have no power to stop them legislatively or to keep your representatives in power, then you are done here. The proof is already established, so how long will the ideology of some hang on against the onslaught ?? Everything this nation once believed or worked towards is failing now, and Trump was the last gasp of air for those who want morals and standards placed as the strength of this nation once again.  I mean I heard that there is now a group that wants Lincoln's statue removed because he had a slave once. Really ??


----------



## Marion Morrison

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shooting?
> 
> Come on people
> 
> Move along, nothing to see here
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> . But, but, but 58 died, and 500 wounded in 10 minutes at the hands of one shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it could have been so much worse.  He had 50 pounds of explosives.  Just imagine what he could have done with that had he wanted to actually kill lots of people instead of demonizing guns.  The more I look at this nutjob the more I think his motive was to get more gun control laws.
Click to expand...


"his" motive or someone's motive. That seems to be the perfect tragedy designed to get people to call for gun control. Too perfect,if you ask me.

Why were fire exits blocked?


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shooting?
> 
> Come on people
> 
> Move along, nothing to see here
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> . But, but, but 58 died, and 500 wounded in 10 minutes at the hands of one shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it could have been so much worse.  He had 50 pounds of explosives.  Just imagine what he could have done with that had he wanted to actually kill lots of people instead of demonizing guns.  The more I look at this nutjob the more I think his motive was to get more gun control laws.
Click to expand...

. The part that drags the bumpstock into it, was the use of it that made the shoot more effective for the shooter.  A review request as part of it of course is a fair request by the NRA.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . What kind of government does those other countries have ????  I thought so......... So you are suspect of government, law enforcement, and our republic because the liberals are mixed into it so much now, (and their power is so strong now), that you and others who think like you feel that you must continue to have equalizers in case the crap hits the fan??? Now I can't blame you for feeling this way, becauseI I am the same, so what to do then ?  Are we to just let the nation continue to be attacked over and over again, while we sit there clinging to our guns and Bible as Barack Obama once said ??  Was Obama talking like we are a bunch of fools trying to hold on in a world that him and his ilk was attempting to change into a world unrecognizable by most in the country ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I am suspicious of any government that abuses the People as ours has done.  You seem to forget that in the early 20th century there were three great socialist experiments that went on and ALL of them resorted to concentration camps.  Germany famously murdered at least 3 million Jews with theirs, Stalin of course made hitler look like a piker by murdering at least 60 million of his own people, and roosevelt felt the need to deny the civil rights of tens of thousands of Japanese Americans and send then to camps in the desert where a few thousand of them died.
> 
> Let's add the Tuskeegee atrocities, and the intentional poisoning of the "Downwinders" and the biological attacks on San Francisco Bay and we already have a list of US government abuses that have led to the deaths and illness of more than ten thousand people.
> 
> We already have evidence of government abuse of power here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So no matter the Changing of the gaurd, the U.S. Government is never to be trusted right ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on well known history governments are NEVER to be trusted.  Government is made up of people.  People are the weakness.  The Founders understood this and made sure that the PEOPLE always had the means to get rid of a bad government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . That worked so well at Ruby Ridge, Waco, the ranchers in Texas, and on and on right ?  Our voting apparatus is our only hope to control bad government, but with Hollyweird and the left-wing media controlling the judges, podiums, and government offices in this country, it has reached critical mass.  Our voting still works as proven with Trump, but many are skeptical even about how that happened, so they'll take the win no matter how ugly it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government was  very careful to only attack marginalised people in those cases.  They lied about the causes of the shootings and in the case of Ruby Ridge the government was found to have perjured itself on many occasions to develop the case against weaver (who IS a douchebag) and weaver received a nice settlement.  All you are showing is that the US government is really never to be trusted again.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

. No, I'm just showing that to vote the idiot's out of office is the only way out of the delema's. You can't fight the government and win.  If so we wouldn't be in the shape we are now in this country.  Tell your friends and family members to get out and vote dang it. Uhh the ones that haven't bit the apple yet I mean.


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shooting?
> 
> Come on people
> 
> Move along, nothing to see here
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> . But, but, but 58 died, and 500 wounded in 10 minutes at the hands of one shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it could have been so much worse.  He had 50 pounds of explosives.  Just imagine what he could have done with that had he wanted to actually kill lots of people instead of demonizing guns.  The more I look at this nutjob the more I think his motive was to get more gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "his" motive or someone's motive. That seems to be the perfect tragedy designed to get people to call for gun control. Too perfect,if you ask me.
> 
> Why were fire exits blocked?
Click to expand...

. At least people including the NRA had enough sense to call for a review of what allowed the weapon to go auto instead of calling for a ban on the guns used. But the fears turned it quickly into a gun ban attempt.


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shooting?
> 
> Come on people
> 
> Move along, nothing to see here
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> . But, but, but 58 died, and 500 wounded in 10 minutes at the hands of one shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it could have been so much worse.  He had 50 pounds of explosives.  Just imagine what he could have done with that had he wanted to actually kill lots of people instead of demonizing guns.  The more I look at this nutjob the more I think his motive was to get more gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "his" motive or someone's motive. That seems to be the perfect tragedy designed to get people to call for gun control. Too perfect,if you ask me.
> 
> Why were fire exits blocked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . At least people including the NRA had enough sense to call for a review of what allowed the weapon to go auto instead of calling for a ban on the guns used. But the fears turned it quickly into a gun ban attempt.
Click to expand...


You know damn well after the bump stocks, the prize is banning semi-autos.

Don't even try to deny it. Then all guns after that.


----------



## Geaux4it

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shooting?
> 
> Come on people
> 
> Move along, nothing to see here
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> . But, but, but 58 died, and 500 wounded in 10 minutes at the hands of one shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it could have been so much worse.  He had 50 pounds of explosives.  Just imagine what he could have done with that had he wanted to actually kill lots of people instead of demonizing guns.  The more I look at this nutjob the more I think his motive was to get more gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "his" motive or someone's motive. That seems to be the perfect tragedy designed to get people to call for gun control. Too perfect,if you ask me.
> 
> Why were fire exits blocked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . At least people including the NRA had enough sense to call for a review of what allowed the weapon to go auto instead of calling for a ban on the guns used. But the fears turned it quickly into a gun ban attempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know damn well after the bump stocks, the prize is banning semi-autos.
> 
> Don't even try to deny it. Then all guns after that.
Click to expand...


Yep, for the gun grabbers, its a marathon, not a sprint

Just like ACA is a dedicated ploy to bring single payer to America

The Dems think everyone is as stupid as they are

-Geaux


----------



## 2aguy

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it holds water.
> 
> You want to ban  a weapon because it's used in mass murder which is only 1% of all murder. It doesn't matter to you that 99.995% of people who own semiautomatic rifles will never even bump fire one never mind turn it on a crowd.
> 
> This must lusted after ban of yours will do absolutely nothing to lower the murder rate.
> 
> 
> 
> . So you could give a crap less about 600 people being mowed down in 10 minutes by a lone gunman all due to him legally purchasing the tools in which modified the weapons in order to do such a thing ?? Gotta keep that dam bumpstock legal eh ? To hell with the damage it caused eh ?? If it we're up to you, then seatbelts would have never been created and/or would have never gotten the chance to prove that lives can be saved by just clicking it in, and this after they were installed. If it we're up to you, then helmets would have never been created for motorcycle riders, and they wouldn't be there  to save lives as they do today. Many things were resisted until the results started rolling in, and creating the very stats in which you love to reference here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His weapons were not modified.
> And the point you can't seem to grasp is that only the person who committed the crime is responsible for the crime.
> 
> 99.995% of people who won semiautomatic rifles will never kill anyone but you don't give a shit about their rights you would rather let the actions of a few be the reason to deny the many of a protected right.
> 
> It doesn't matter to you that he could have done the same or worse with pipe bombs, or a big ass truck and a snow plow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Hard to get those items up stairs to a perch over looking thousands in order to slaughter as much as he could, so your comparisons in order to try and spin this are moot points at best. Do you think that there are never any precautions to be taken in order to stop such a thing from happening again ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't drive a big ass truck with a snowplow into a hotel room you fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No crap Sherlock, so why bring it up in the way that you did ?  We are talking about a weapon that was turned into an automatic weapon in order to mow down as many as one could in the situation. You don't want to address that for fear of a slippery slope, but I ask this are your fears justified ?
Click to expand...



Yes....have you seen the legislation the democrats want....it would essentially ban any repair of a semi auto rifle and some think it could lead to a ban on all semi auto rifles with the way it is worded....the democrats no longer want to vote on gun control...they lose too many seats.....their new strategy is to get an item they want banned in front of an anti gun judge...and let them ban it........that is what they want to do with this slimy worded bump stock ban...give anti gun judges the room to ban rifles that have no connection to bump stocks by defining them out of existence.


----------



## 2aguy

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
Click to expand...



No..they will simply bring more guns.....and then the good guy is punished and handicapped and didn't do anything to deserve it.   And the gun grabbers know that this wouldn't stop mass shooters...they want all guns......there have only been two incidents like this.....and that didn't mean that the gun grabbers didn't want to limit magazines before Orlando and vegas........

No more banning regular magazines, and no banning detachable magazines.  Law abiding people are the one who need them, since criminals can get them illegally or will simply bring more guns.


----------



## 2aguy

Skull Pilot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
Click to expand...



This is why gun banners suck.......they know that every law they create there will be a work around...so like a snake strangling the mouse, the make each new law tighter and tighter until they finally get the power to just ban guns......


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shooting?
> 
> Come on people
> 
> Move along, nothing to see here
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> . But, but, but 58 died, and 500 wounded in 10 minutes at the hands of one shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it could have been so much worse.  He had 50 pounds of explosives.  Just imagine what he could have done with that had he wanted to actually kill lots of people instead of demonizing guns.  The more I look at this nutjob the more I think his motive was to get more gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "his" motive or someone's motive. That seems to be the perfect tragedy designed to get people to call for gun control. Too perfect,if you ask me.
> 
> Why were fire exits blocked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . At least people including the NRA had enough sense to call for a review of what allowed the weapon to go auto instead of calling for a ban on the guns used. But the fears turned it quickly into a gun ban attempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know damn well after the bump stocks, the prize is banning semi-autos.
> 
> Don't even try to deny it. Then all guns after that.
Click to expand...

. Your confidence lay within your weapon then, and not within the power of your vote. What a sad state of affairs it all is today in this nation. People are killed as we sit back in the fox holes holding our heads down, but meanwhile the so called enemy keeps having it's way with the poor sacrificial lambs being thrown out to the wolves ??  The most powerful weapon in this nation is our vote, but that had been forgotten about by those who hide in the fox holes awaiting their salvation to come.


----------



## beagle9

Geaux4it said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . But, but, but 58 died, and 500 wounded in 10 minutes at the hands of one shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it could have been so much worse.  He had 50 pounds of explosives.  Just imagine what he could have done with that had he wanted to actually kill lots of people instead of demonizing guns.  The more I look at this nutjob the more I think his motive was to get more gun control laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "his" motive or someone's motive. That seems to be the perfect tragedy designed to get people to call for gun control. Too perfect,if you ask me.
> 
> Why were fire exits blocked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . At least people including the NRA had enough sense to call for a review of what allowed the weapon to go auto instead of calling for a ban on the guns used. But the fears turned it quickly into a gun ban attempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know damn well after the bump stocks, the prize is banning semi-autos.
> 
> Don't even try to deny it. Then all guns after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, for the gun grabbers, its a marathon, not a sprint
> 
> Just like ACA is a dedicated ploy to bring single payer to America
> 
> The Dems think everyone is as stupid as they are
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

. Well, you know what comes next right ? The repubs couldn't even repeal the ACA after bloviating for 8 years about it. There is action on it now, and hopefully it will all work out.


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it could have been so much worse.  He had 50 pounds of explosives.  Just imagine what he could have done with that had he wanted to actually kill lots of people instead of demonizing guns.  The more I look at this nutjob the more I think his motive was to get more gun control laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "his" motive or someone's motive. That seems to be the perfect tragedy designed to get people to call for gun control. Too perfect,if you ask me.
> 
> Why were fire exits blocked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . At least people including the NRA had enough sense to call for a review of what allowed the weapon to go auto instead of calling for a ban on the guns used. But the fears turned it quickly into a gun ban attempt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know damn well after the bump stocks, the prize is banning semi-autos.
> 
> Don't even try to deny it. Then all guns after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, for the gun grabbers, its a marathon, not a sprint
> 
> Just like ACA is a dedicated ploy to bring single payer to America
> 
> The Dems think everyone is as stupid as they are
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Well, you know what comes next right ? The repubs couldn't even repeal the ACA after bloviating for 8 years about it. There is action on it now, and hopefully it will all work out.
Click to expand...


I hope so. Giving insurance companies a license to fleece America because they're giving kickbacks to politicians is not a good idea.

 It should probably be illegal!


----------



## beagle9

2aguy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is why gun banners suck.......they know that every law they create there will be a work around...so like a snake strangling the mouse, the make each new law tighter and tighter until they finally get the power to just ban guns......
Click to expand...

. If guns are banned, you have no one to blame but yourselves. Look what you've allowed in this country already ??  Good grief..  I agree that the Demon-crats are as a snake squeezing the life out of everything, but you can't even stop the serpents because your foxhole has been to comfortable for you, and this while your buddies were getting over run in the other foxholes.


----------



## 2aguy

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is why gun banners suck.......they know that every law they create there will be a work around...so like a snake strangling the mouse, the make each new law tighter and tighter until they finally get the power to just ban guns......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If guns are banned, you have no one to blame but yourselves. Look what you've allowed in this country already ??  Good grief..  I agree that the Demon-crats are as a snake squeezing the life out of everything, but you can't even stop the serpents because your foxhole has been to comfortable for you, and this while your buddies were getting over run in the other foxholes.
Click to expand...



Again..have you seen the legislation on bump stocks they have put out?   It bans semi about rifles.........this sis why you are losing the fight...you think by giving them an inch they won't take everything.....each thing they take just creates the next start point.  They want magazines....but will let us keep 10 round magazines...until the next shooter uses 10 round magazines and then they will say that obviously....military pistols, you know, the ones that take magazines, have no place in civilian hands....we can simply use revolvers...until the next shooting with revolvers...and on and on....


----------



## beagle9

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is why gun banners suck.......they know that every law they create there will be a work around...so like a snake strangling the mouse, the make each new law tighter and tighter until they finally get the power to just ban guns......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If guns are banned, you have no one to blame but yourselves. Look what you've allowed in this country already ??  Good grief..  I agree that the Demon-crats are as a snake squeezing the life out of everything, but you can't even stop the serpents because your foxhole has been to comfortable for you, and this while your buddies were getting over run in the other foxholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again..have you seen the legislation on bump stocks they have put out?   It bans semi about rifles.........this sis why you are losing the fight...you think by giving them an inch they won't take everything.....each thing they take just creates the next start point.  They want magazines....but will let us keep 10 round magazines...until the next shooter uses 10 round magazines and then they will say that obviously....military pistols, you know, the ones that take magazines, have no place in civilian hands....we can simply use revolvers...until the next shooting with revolvers...and on and on....
Click to expand...

. And your response as a citizenry is what ????  Think about it, chew on it, and then move to get your friends, family members and anyone else to support candidates you can trust, support, and count on. People laugh at the term "community organizer" when it came to Obama, and they discarded all the achievements that have been made over time for the blacks in the American society, but when threatened in their own back yards with every other thing that got attached to it all, then they are left standing there scratching their heads ????   Best start learning from the ones that have been laughed at is my opinion.


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is why gun banners suck.......they know that every law they create there will be a work around...so like a snake strangling the mouse, the make each new law tighter and tighter until they finally get the power to just ban guns......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If guns are banned, you have no one to blame but yourselves. Look what you've allowed in this country already ??  Good grief..  I agree that the Demon-crats are as a snake squeezing the life out of everything, but you can't even stop the serpents because your foxhole has been to comfortable for you, and this while your buddies were getting over run in the other foxholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again..have you seen the legislation on bump stocks they have put out?   It bans semi about rifles.........this sis why you are losing the fight...you think by giving them an inch they won't take everything.....each thing they take just creates the next start point.  They want magazines....but will let us keep 10 round magazines...until the next shooter uses 10 round magazines and then they will say that obviously....military pistols, you know, the ones that take magazines, have no place in civilian hands....we can simply use revolvers...until the next shooting with revolvers...and on and on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . And your response as a citizenry is what ????  Think about it, chew on it, and then move to get your friends, family members and anyone else to support candidates you can trust, support, and count on. People laugh at the term "community organizer" when it came to Obama, and they discarded all the achievements that have been made over time for the blacks in the American society, but when threatened in their own back yards with every other thing that got attached to it all, then they are left standing there scratching their heads ????   Best start learning from the ones that have been laughed at is my opinion.
Click to expand...


My response would be to let people have whatever magazines they want. 

In b4 you come back with "mass destruction".


----------



## beagle9

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is why gun banners suck.......they know that every law they create there will be a work around...so like a snake strangling the mouse, the make each new law tighter and tighter until they finally get the power to just ban guns......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If guns are banned, you have no one to blame but yourselves. Look what you've allowed in this country already ??  Good grief..  I agree that the Demon-crats are as a snake squeezing the life out of everything, but you can't even stop the serpents because your foxhole has been to comfortable for you, and this while your buddies were getting over run in the other foxholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again..have you seen the legislation on bump stocks they have put out?   It bans semi about rifles.........this sis why you are losing the fight...you think by giving them an inch they won't take everything.....each thing they take just creates the next start point.  They want magazines....but will let us keep 10 round magazines...until the next shooter uses 10 round magazines and then they will say that obviously....military pistols, you know, the ones that take magazines, have no place in civilian hands....we can simply use revolvers...until the next shooting with revolvers...and on and on....
Click to expand...

. Who is responsible for the legislation ?? Got a link ?  Sounds interesting that it goes as far as semi-automatics in which I am not for.  I mean we have 12 gauge shotguns that are semi-automatic. Of course they only have 5 round capacity upon loading it or 6 if remove the plug. The slippery slope is a factor in it all, and that is because you have supported or ignored the wrong people gaining power over you in this country.


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why gun banners suck.......they know that every law they create there will be a work around...so like a snake strangling the mouse, the make each new law tighter and tighter until they finally get the power to just ban guns......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If guns are banned, you have no one to blame but yourselves. Look what you've allowed in this country already ??  Good grief..  I agree that the Demon-crats are as a snake squeezing the life out of everything, but you can't even stop the serpents because your foxhole has been to comfortable for you, and this while your buddies were getting over run in the other foxholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again..have you seen the legislation on bump stocks they have put out?   It bans semi about rifles.........this sis why you are losing the fight...you think by giving them an inch they won't take everything.....each thing they take just creates the next start point.  They want magazines....but will let us keep 10 round magazines...until the next shooter uses 10 round magazines and then they will say that obviously....military pistols, you know, the ones that take magazines, have no place in civilian hands....we can simply use revolvers...until the next shooting with revolvers...and on and on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . And your response as a citizenry is what ????  Think about it, chew on it, and then move to get your friends, family members and anyone else to support candidates you can trust, support, and count on. People laugh at the term "community organizer" when it came to Obama, and they discarded all the achievements that have been made over time for the blacks in the American society, but when threatened in their own back yards with every other thing that got attached to it all, then they are left standing there scratching their heads ????   Best start learning from the ones that have been laughed at is my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My response would be to let people have whatever magazines they want.
> 
> In b4 you come back with "mass destruction".
Click to expand...

. Place responsible in front of the word people please, and then tell me how to get there after all that has happened in the last 25 years now ?


----------



## 2aguy

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is why gun banners suck.......they know that every law they create there will be a work around...so like a snake strangling the mouse, the make each new law tighter and tighter until they finally get the power to just ban guns......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If guns are banned, you have no one to blame but yourselves. Look what you've allowed in this country already ??  Good grief..  I agree that the Demon-crats are as a snake squeezing the life out of everything, but you can't even stop the serpents because your foxhole has been to comfortable for you, and this while your buddies were getting over run in the other foxholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again..have you seen the legislation on bump stocks they have put out?   It bans semi about rifles.........this sis why you are losing the fight...you think by giving them an inch they won't take everything.....each thing they take just creates the next start point.  They want magazines....but will let us keep 10 round magazines...until the next shooter uses 10 round magazines and then they will say that obviously....military pistols, you know, the ones that take magazines, have no place in civilian hands....we can simply use revolvers...until the next shooting with revolvers...and on and on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Who is responsible for the legislation ?? Got a link ?  Sounds interesting that it goes as far as semi-automatics in which I am not for.  I mean we have 12 gauge shotguns that are semi-automatic. Of course they only have 5 round capacity upon loading it or 6 if remove the plug. The slippery slope is a factor in it all, and that is because you have supported or ignored the wrong people gaining power over you in this country.
Click to expand...



Here is just one look at the proposed legislation...created in the day after the shooting.....This sets up an anti gun judge to simply allow semi auto rifles to be banned...

Bipartisan Bump Stock Bill Would Actually Ban All Semi-Automatic Rifles

The legislation, which was drafted by Rep. Carlos Curbelo, a Florida Republican, never bans bump stocks by name. Instead, the proposal bans any person from possessing or making any part that could be used to increase the rate of fire in any semi-automatic rifle. The lead co-sponsor on the gun control bill is Rep. Seth Moulton, a Massachusetts Democrat and U.S. Marines veteran who completed four tours of duty in Iraq.


“It shall be unlawful for any person … to manufacture, possess, or transfer any part or combination of parts that is designed to increase the rate of fire of a semi-automatic rifle,” the bill states. At no point does the proposed legislation specify a base rate of fire against which any illegal increases would be judged, a potentially fatal flaw in the bill’s drafting. 

*As a result, the proposal arguably institutes a federal ban on any and all parts that would allow the gun to fire at all, since the mere ability to fire a semi-automatic weapon by definition increases its rate of fire from zero.*

The design of semi-automatic weapons uses the recoil of the weapon generated by the gas explosion in the chamber when a round is fired to automatically chamber a new round, and prepare the weapon to be fired again.

Because of this, any parts used in that process would likely be subject to the federal ban proposed in the Curbelo/Moulton bill, since they serve to increase the rate of fire of a semi-automatic weapon. 

*Gas tubes, gas blocks, buffer springs, magazines, charging handles, ejectors and extractors, and even triggers themselves could potentially be banned under the bipartisan bump stock ban language proposed by Curbelo and Moulton.*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Skull Pilot said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we effectively battle the U.S. military and win ??  Germany fell with outside help, but your point is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep it from even being attempted if you keep the population armed.  The big problem comes when the extremists are trying to take control....they beat up and murder anyone who gets in their way....which is made easier when their opposition is unarmed and helpless......it is harder to silence the political opposition with  goons when the can be shot by normal people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So how do we keep Mandalay from happening again ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
Click to expand...

Correct, just like laws against murder. Yes, having murder laws decreases the occurrence of murder. Duh.


----------



## beagle9

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why gun banners suck.......they know that every law they create there will be a work around...so like a snake strangling the mouse, the make each new law tighter and tighter until they finally get the power to just ban guns......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If guns are banned, you have no one to blame but yourselves. Look what you've allowed in this country already ??  Good grief..  I agree that the Demon-crats are as a snake squeezing the life out of everything, but you can't even stop the serpents because your foxhole has been to comfortable for you, and this while your buddies were getting over run in the other foxholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again..have you seen the legislation on bump stocks they have put out?   It bans semi about rifles.........this sis why you are losing the fight...you think by giving them an inch they won't take everything.....each thing they take just creates the next start point.  They want magazines....but will let us keep 10 round magazines...until the next shooter uses 10 round magazines and then they will say that obviously....military pistols, you know, the ones that take magazines, have no place in civilian hands....we can simply use revolvers...until the next shooting with revolvers...and on and on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Who is responsible for the legislation ?? Got a link ?  Sounds interesting that it goes as far as semi-automatics in which I am not for.  I mean we have 12 gauge shotguns that are semi-automatic. Of course they only have 5 round capacity upon loading it or 6 if remove the plug. The slippery slope is a factor in it all, and that is because you have supported or ignored the wrong people gaining power over you in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is just one look at the proposed legislation...created in the day after the shooting.....This sets up an anti gun judge to simply allow semi auto rifles to be banned...
> 
> Bipartisan Bump Stock Bill Would Actually Ban All Semi-Automatic Rifles
> 
> The legislation, which was drafted by Rep. Carlos Curbelo, a Florida Republican, never bans bump stocks by name. Instead, the proposal bans any person from possessing or making any part that could be used to increase the rate of fire in any semi-automatic rifle. The lead co-sponsor on the gun control bill is Rep. Seth Moulton, a Massachusetts Democrat and U.S. Marines veteran who completed four tours of duty in Iraq.
> 
> 
> “It shall be unlawful for any person … to manufacture, possess, or transfer any part or combination of parts that is designed to increase the rate of fire of a semi-automatic rifle,” the bill states. At no point does the proposed legislation specify a base rate of fire against which any illegal increases would be judged, a potentially fatal flaw in the bill’s drafting.
> 
> *As a result, the proposal arguably institutes a federal ban on any and all parts that would allow the gun to fire at all, since the mere ability to fire a semi-automatic weapon by definition increases its rate of fire from zero.*
> 
> The design of semi-automatic weapons uses the recoil of the weapon generated by the gas explosion in the chamber when a round is fired to automatically chamber a new round, and prepare the weapon to be fired again.
> 
> Because of this, any parts used in that process would likely be subject to the federal ban proposed in the Curbelo/Moulton bill, since they serve to increase the rate of fire of a semi-automatic weapon.
> 
> *Gas tubes, gas blocks, buffer springs, magazines, charging handles, ejectors and extractors, and even triggers themselves could potentially be banned under the bipartisan bump stock ban language proposed by Curbelo and Moulton.*
Click to expand...

. Easy... Mount the resistance to the bill in it's current form, and force the drafties back to the table to refine it. The rate of fire is already established in the semi-automatic, so it doesn't start from zero as suggested, and it is grandfathered in, so the legislation only meant to not increase it's current rate of fire to that of the automatic correct ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Chuz Life said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . So how do we keep Mandalay from happening again ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper *_with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuq?
> 
> Please explain how banning bumpsticks will keep mass murdering criminals from getting one or making one!
Click to expand...

Because fewer people will get them. Period. He used bump stocks, because full auto weapons are harder to get....because of laws. Come on people, this isn't rocket surgery.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper *_with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuq?
> 
> Please explain how banning bumpsticks will keep mass murdering criminals from getting one or making one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because fewer people will get them. Period. He used bump stocks, because full auto weapons are harder to get....because of laws. Come on people, this isn't rocket surgery.
Click to expand...

. If he could have easily, and legally gotten his hands upon the Al Capone Tommy guns that had the round clip full of 45 Cal. Bullets, can you imagine the carnage that would have caused ?  Him being rich really showed just how stupid he was, because I garantee you that his money could have purchased him far greater firepower than what he had, but thank goodness for his idiocy or lack of knowledge right ?


----------



## beagle9

Still need a motive badly.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper *_with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuq?
> 
> Please explain how banning bumpsticks will keep mass murdering criminals from getting one or making one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because fewer people will get them. Period. He used bump stocks, because full auto weapons are harder to get....because of laws. Come on people, this isn't rocket surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If he could have easily, and legally gotten his hands upon the Al Capone Tommy guns that had the round clip full of 45 Cal. Bullets, can you imagine the carnage that would have caused ?
Click to expand...

Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.

These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.

"Bump stocks save lives!"

^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> 
> 
> _*Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper *_with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuq?
> 
> Please explain how banning bumpsticks will keep mass murdering criminals from getting one or making one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It won't, but just like our vehicles are equipped with the capability to go 100 mph in a 35, but do we do it ?? Yes some do, but when caught there is a law to reference that says you will not drive your vehicle over 35 in a 35, and if you do here is the fine or punishment for it.  Paddock went the equivalent of 100 in a 35 with his actions, and the question is did the bumpstock enable him to do that ?? Now we haven't banned cars from going 100 in a 35, and this by placing devices on them that removes that ability from the driver, but if someone were to do such a thing, and they were to kill up a bunch of people, would that be what the citizens would be calling for next ?? Probably so, and the tech industry is poised to give it to them.  Look I don't want us to lose our freedoms no more than the rest of you, but if this nation doesn't get tough on the criminals, then we all end up suffering.  The bumpstock was sought to be placed on the sacrifice table in order to preserve the semi-automatic rifle in the situation I figured, and I agree that we just need to get this nation working to preserve our freedoms again, but the only way to do it is to stop the bleeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very poor analogy.
> 
> The law doesn't stop the guy from doing 100 in a 35.  But when a guy does 100 in a 35 you don't say you want to make all cars incapable of doing 100 mph.
> 
> And you are fixated on the bump stock so much that you do not realize that banning them will not stop anyone from bump firing a semiautomatic rifle so then the next step will be to call for a ban of all semiautomatic rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Wait what (the law doesn't stop the guy from doing 100 in a 35) ???  Well if it got moved to banning semi-automatic rifles that would be unexceptable. Any mod that turns a weapon into an automatic weapon is unexceptable imho.  It should fall under the automatic weapons ban that is in place now.
Click to expand...


A bump stock does not turn a semiautomatic rifle into an automatic rifle If you know anything about rifles you would know that


----------



## westwall

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep it from even being attempted if you keep the population armed.  The big problem comes when the extremists are trying to take control....they beat up and murder anyone who gets in their way....which is made easier when their opposition is unarmed and helpless......it is harder to silence the political opposition with  goons when the can be shot by normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> . So how do we keep Mandalay from happening again ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, just like laws against murder. Yes, having murder laws decreases the occurrence of murder. Duh.
Click to expand...







You keep saying that, yet provide no support for your claim.  Why is that?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper *_with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuq?
> 
> Please explain how banning bumpsticks will keep mass murdering criminals from getting one or making one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It won't, but just like our vehicles are equipped with the capability to go 100 mph in a 35, but do we do it ?? Yes some do, but when caught there is a law to reference that says you will not drive your vehicle over 35 in a 35, and if you do here is the fine or punishment for it.  Paddock went the equivalent of 100 in a 35 with his actions, and the question is did the bumpstock enable him to do that ?? Now we haven't banned cars from going 100 in a 35, and this by placing devices on them that removes that ability from the driver, but if someone were to do such a thing, and they were to kill up a bunch of people, would that be what the citizens would be calling for next ?? Probably so, and the tech industry is poised to give it to them.  Look I don't want us to lose our freedoms no more than the rest of you, but if this nation doesn't get tough on the criminals, then we all end up suffering.  The bumpstock was sought to be placed on the sacrifice table in order to preserve the semi-automatic rifle in the situation I figured, and I agree that we just need to get this nation working to preserve our freedoms again, but the only way to do it is to stop the bleeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very poor analogy.
> 
> The law doesn't stop the guy from doing 100 in a 35.  But when a guy does 100 in a 35 you don't say you want to make all cars incapable of doing 100 mph.
> 
> And you are fixated on the bump stock so much that you do not realize that banning them will not stop anyone from bump firing a semiautomatic rifle so then the next step will be to call for a ban of all semiautomatic rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Wait what (the law doesn't stop the guy from doing 100 in a 35) ???  Well if it got moved to banning semi-automatic rifles that would be unexceptable. Any mod that turns a weapon into an automatic weapon is unexceptable imho.  It should fall under the automatic weapons ban that is in place now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bump stock does not turn a semiautomatic rifle into an automatic rifle If you know anything about rifles you would know that
Click to expand...

Right, they just make it imitate one. Glad we got that all cleared up.


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is why gun banners suck.......they know that every law they create there will be a work around...so like a snake strangling the mouse, the make each new law tighter and tighter until they finally get the power to just ban guns......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If guns are banned, you have no one to blame but yourselves. Look what you've allowed in this country already ??  Good grief..  I agree that the Demon-crats are as a snake squeezing the life out of everything, but you can't even stop the serpents because your foxhole has been to comfortable for you, and this while your buddies were getting over run in the other foxholes.
Click to expand...

What the fuck do you mean what I've allowed?

It is not my fault that some psycho shot up a concert.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuq?
> 
> Please explain how banning bumpsticks will keep mass murdering criminals from getting one or making one!
> 
> 
> 
> . It won't, but just like our vehicles are equipped with the capability to go 100 mph in a 35, but do we do it ?? Yes some do, but when caught there is a law to reference that says you will not drive your vehicle over 35 in a 35, and if you do here is the fine or punishment for it.  Paddock went the equivalent of 100 in a 35 with his actions, and the question is did the bumpstock enable him to do that ?? Now we haven't banned cars from going 100 in a 35, and this by placing devices on them that removes that ability from the driver, but if someone were to do such a thing, and they were to kill up a bunch of people, would that be what the citizens would be calling for next ?? Probably so, and the tech industry is poised to give it to them.  Look I don't want us to lose our freedoms no more than the rest of you, but if this nation doesn't get tough on the criminals, then we all end up suffering.  The bumpstock was sought to be placed on the sacrifice table in order to preserve the semi-automatic rifle in the situation I figured, and I agree that we just need to get this nation working to preserve our freedoms again, but the only way to do it is to stop the bleeding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very poor analogy.
> 
> The law doesn't stop the guy from doing 100 in a 35.  But when a guy does 100 in a 35 you don't say you want to make all cars incapable of doing 100 mph.
> 
> And you are fixated on the bump stock so much that you do not realize that banning them will not stop anyone from bump firing a semiautomatic rifle so then the next step will be to call for a ban of all semiautomatic rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Wait what (the law doesn't stop the guy from doing 100 in a 35) ???  Well if it got moved to banning semi-automatic rifles that would be unexceptable. Any mod that turns a weapon into an automatic weapon is unexceptable imho.  It should fall under the automatic weapons ban that is in place now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bump stock does not turn a semiautomatic rifle into an automatic rifle If you know anything about rifles you would know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, they just make it imitate one. Glad we got that all cleared up.
Click to expand...


No it doesn't even imitate one but to know that you would actually have to learn about rifles and firing mechanisms and we all know you won't do that because you'd rather listen to what other people tell you than find out for yourself


----------



## Skull Pilot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep it from even being attempted if you keep the population armed.  The big problem comes when the extremists are trying to take control....they beat up and murder anyone who gets in their way....which is made easier when their opposition is unarmed and helpless......it is harder to silence the political opposition with  goons when the can be shot by normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> . So how do we keep Mandalay from happening again ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, just like laws against murder. Yes, having murder laws decreases the occurrence of murder. Duh.
Click to expand...


No they don't.


----------



## 2aguy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> 
> 
> _*Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper *_with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuq?
> 
> Please explain how banning bumpsticks will keep mass murdering criminals from getting one or making one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because fewer people will get them. Period. He used bump stocks, because full auto weapons are harder to get....because of laws. Come on people, this isn't rocket surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If he could have easily, and legally gotten his hands upon the Al Capone Tommy guns that had the round clip full of 45 Cal. Bullets, can you imagine the carnage that would have caused ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
Click to expand...



There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.

The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Skull Pilot said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . It won't, but just like our vehicles are equipped with the capability to go 100 mph in a 35, but do we do it ?? Yes some do, but when caught there is a law to reference that says you will not drive your vehicle over 35 in a 35, and if you do here is the fine or punishment for it.  Paddock went the equivalent of 100 in a 35 with his actions, and the question is did the bumpstock enable him to do that ?? Now we haven't banned cars from going 100 in a 35, and this by placing devices on them that removes that ability from the driver, but if someone were to do such a thing, and they were to kill up a bunch of people, would that be what the citizens would be calling for next ?? Probably so, and the tech industry is poised to give it to them.  Look I don't want us to lose our freedoms no more than the rest of you, but if this nation doesn't get tough on the criminals, then we all end up suffering.  The bumpstock was sought to be placed on the sacrifice table in order to preserve the semi-automatic rifle in the situation I figured, and I agree that we just need to get this nation working to preserve our freedoms again, but the only way to do it is to stop the bleeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very poor analogy.
> 
> The law doesn't stop the guy from doing 100 in a 35.  But when a guy does 100 in a 35 you don't say you want to make all cars incapable of doing 100 mph.
> 
> And you are fixated on the bump stock so much that you do not realize that banning them will not stop anyone from bump firing a semiautomatic rifle so then the next step will be to call for a ban of all semiautomatic rifles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Wait what (the law doesn't stop the guy from doing 100 in a 35) ???  Well if it got moved to banning semi-automatic rifles that would be unexceptable. Any mod that turns a weapon into an automatic weapon is unexceptable imho.  It should fall under the automatic weapons ban that is in place now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bump stock does not turn a semiautomatic rifle into an automatic rifle If you know anything about rifles you would know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, they just make it imitate one. Glad we got that all cleared up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't even imitate one but to know that you would actually have to learn about rifles and firing mechanisms and we all know you won't do that because you'd rather listen to what other people tell you than find out for yourself
Click to expand...



Of course, it does make it imitate one, via a more rapid fire rate. The things you are forcing yourself to say are embarrassing.

In fact, when the day of reckoning comes for the bump stock ban, I want to put you and Westwall on live TV on the floor of congress.

He can say, "Bump stocks save lives!", and you can say, "They dont even make rifles _imitate_ auto rifles!!!"

What reaction do you think you will get? Do you think people will marvel at your insight, and think, "Wow, how misguided we were to pursue this ban, thank goodness for these two smart fellas for waking us up!"

No, you will both be ridiculed, and rightfully so.


----------



## beagle9

Skull Pilot said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is why gun banners suck.......they know that every law they create there will be a work around...so like a snake strangling the mouse, the make each new law tighter and tighter until they finally get the power to just ban guns......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If guns are banned, you have no one to blame but yourselves. Look what you've allowed in this country already ??  Good grief..  I agree that the Demon-crats are as a snake squeezing the life out of everything, but you can't even stop the serpents because your foxhole has been to comfortable for you, and this while your buddies were getting over run in the other foxholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck do you mean what I've allowed?
> 
> It is not my fault that some psycho shot up a concert.
Click to expand...

. Do you vote ? If yes, then has your record of voting been satisfactory or a huge disappointment ?? If no, then get off the bench and get busy. The blacks know what working from the bottom up means, and it appears that the gun lovers better take lessons on that one these days.


----------



## 2aguy

beagle9 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is why gun banners suck.......they know that every law they create there will be a work around...so like a snake strangling the mouse, the make each new law tighter and tighter until they finally get the power to just ban guns......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If guns are banned, you have no one to blame but yourselves. Look what you've allowed in this country already ??  Good grief..  I agree that the Demon-crats are as a snake squeezing the life out of everything, but you can't even stop the serpents because your foxhole has been to comfortable for you, and this while your buddies were getting over run in the other foxholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck do you mean what I've allowed?
> 
> It is not my fault that some psycho shot up a concert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do you vote ? If yes, then has your record of voting been satisfactory or a huge disappointment ?? If no, then get off the bench and get busy. The blacks know what working from the bottom up means, and it appears that the gun lovers better take lessons on that one these days.
Click to expand...



The democrat gun grabbers have lost over 1,000 political seats at the local, state and federal level.....that is why they aren't working for gun control legislation........they are pushing law suits and rulings in courts.....that is where the fight is now.....and luckily we got Trump appointed...he is putting conservatives on the bench.......


----------



## Skull Pilot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very poor analogy.
> 
> The law doesn't stop the guy from doing 100 in a 35.  But when a guy does 100 in a 35 you don't say you want to make all cars incapable of doing 100 mph.
> 
> And you are fixated on the bump stock so much that you do not realize that banning them will not stop anyone from bump firing a semiautomatic rifle so then the next step will be to call for a ban of all semiautomatic rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> . Wait what (the law doesn't stop the guy from doing 100 in a 35) ???  Well if it got moved to banning semi-automatic rifles that would be unexceptable. Any mod that turns a weapon into an automatic weapon is unexceptable imho.  It should fall under the automatic weapons ban that is in place now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bump stock does not turn a semiautomatic rifle into an automatic rifle If you know anything about rifles you would know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, they just make it imitate one. Glad we got that all cleared up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't even imitate one but to know that you would actually have to learn about rifles and firing mechanisms and we all know you won't do that because you'd rather listen to what other people tell you than find out for yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it does make it imitate one, via a more rapid fire rate. The things you are forcing yourself to say are embarrassing.
> 
> In fact, when the day of reckoning comes for the bump stock ban, I want to put you and Westwall on live TV on the floor of congress.
> 
> He can say, "Bump stocks save lives!", and you can say, "They dont even make rifles _imitate_ auto rifles!!!"
> 
> What reaction do you think you will get? Do you think people will marvel at your insight, and think, "Wow, how misguided we were to pursue this ban, thank goodness for these two smart fellas for waking us up!"
> 
> No, you will both be ridiculed, and rightfully so.
Click to expand...


No it doesn't but like I said you would actually have to know how the firing mechanisms work to understand.


----------



## Chuz Life

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced it was one man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's more than one shooter, it's more than one shooter.. Now whose hair is on fire ?? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I'm not convinced. I'm sure they're still running ballistics on the bullets and fingerprints on shell casings. Too early for the full picture as of yet. To me, it looks like a coordinated effort. For all you know, he could have been using a .30 cal.
> 
> I do know one thing: One or more of those firing bursts was not an AR, I've heard that often enough to know the sound.
Click to expand...


The news has already reported that Pollack had multiple rifles with multiple calibers.


----------



## beagle9

2aguy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper *_with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuq?
> 
> Please explain how banning bumpsticks will keep mass murdering criminals from getting one or making one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because fewer people will get them. Period. He used bump stocks, because full auto weapons are harder to get....because of laws. Come on people, this isn't rocket surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If he could have easily, and legally gotten his hands upon the Al Capone Tommy guns that had the round clip full of 45 Cal. Bullets, can you imagine the carnage that would have caused ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
Click to expand...

. Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.


----------



## beagle9

Chuz Life said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced it was one man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's more than one shooter, it's more than one shooter.. Now whose hair is on fire ?? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I'm not convinced. I'm sure they're still running ballistics on the bullets and fingerprints on shell casings. Too early for the full picture as of yet. To me, it looks like a coordinated effort. For all you know, he could have been using a .30 cal.
> 
> I do know one thing: One or more of those firing bursts was not an AR, I've heard that often enough to know the sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The news has already reported that Pollack had multiple rifles with multiple calibers.
Click to expand...

  But which did he choose ?


----------



## Chuz Life

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can't.
> 
> No law will ever stop some asshole hell bent on murder.
> 
> Ban semiautomatic rifles and he'll wear  a bomb vest, or use a truck or one of many other ways to cause mass casualties.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid argument.  Of course laws reduce the occurrence of the prohibited activity. You know you have gone down the rabbit hole, when you're making this idiotic argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prohibited activity
> 
> You mean like the laws against murder?
> 
> FYI banning semiautomatic rifles won;t to shit to lower the murder rate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper *_with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuq?
> 
> Please explain how banning bumpsticks will keep mass murdering criminals from getting one or making one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because fewer people will get them. Period. He used bump stocks, because full auto weapons are harder to get....because of laws. Come on people, this isn't rocket surgery.
Click to expand...


You gonna ban fucking rubber bands too? Fucktard?


----------



## Chuz Life

beagle9 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced it was one man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . It's more than one shooter, it's more than one shooter.. Now whose hair is on fire ?? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I'm not convinced. I'm sure they're still running ballistics on the bullets and fingerprints on shell casings. Too early for the full picture as of yet. To me, it looks like a coordinated effort. For all you know, he could have been using a .30 cal.
> 
> I do know one thing: One or more of those firing bursts was not an AR, I've heard that often enough to know the sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The news has already reported that Pollack had multiple rifles with multiple calibers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But which did he choose ?
Click to expand...


Lol!

What the fuck are you smoking? What makes you think he only fired one gun or one caliber?


----------



## 2aguy

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuq?
> 
> Please explain how banning bumpsticks will keep mass murdering criminals from getting one or making one!
> 
> 
> 
> Because fewer people will get them. Period. He used bump stocks, because full auto weapons are harder to get....because of laws. Come on people, this isn't rocket surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If he could have easily, and legally gotten his hands upon the Al Capone Tommy guns that had the round clip full of 45 Cal. Bullets, can you imagine the carnage that would have caused ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
Click to expand...


He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.


The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....

The .223 is smaller.....

So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....

Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.

Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms


----------



## Chuz Life

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because fewer people will get them. Period. He used bump stocks, because full auto weapons are harder to get....because of laws. Come on people, this isn't rocket surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> . If he could have easily, and legally gotten his hands upon the Al Capone Tommy guns that had the round clip full of 45 Cal. Bullets, can you imagine the carnage that would have caused ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
Click to expand...


Where is the official source that says only two rifles were used?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Skull Pilot said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Wait what (the law doesn't stop the guy from doing 100 in a 35) ???  Well if it got moved to banning semi-automatic rifles that would be unexceptable. Any mod that turns a weapon into an automatic weapon is unexceptable imho.  It should fall under the automatic weapons ban that is in place now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bump stock does not turn a semiautomatic rifle into an automatic rifle If you know anything about rifles you would know that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, they just make it imitate one. Glad we got that all cleared up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't even imitate one but to know that you would actually have to learn about rifles and firing mechanisms and we all know you won't do that because you'd rather listen to what other people tell you than find out for yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it does make it imitate one, via a more rapid fire rate. The things you are forcing yourself to say are embarrassing.
> 
> In fact, when the day of reckoning comes for the bump stock ban, I want to put you and Westwall on live TV on the floor of congress.
> 
> He can say, "Bump stocks save lives!", and you can say, "They dont even make rifles _imitate_ auto rifles!!!"
> 
> What reaction do you think you will get? Do you think people will marvel at your insight, and think, "Wow, how misguided we were to pursue this ban, thank goodness for these two smart fellas for waking us up!"
> 
> No, you will both be ridiculed, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't but like I said you would actually have to know how the firing mechanisms work to understand.
Click to expand...

Of course it does, in that it achieves a higher rate of fire.  Which is why the shooter used it.  Listen to yourself....embarrassing....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because fewer people will get them. Period. He used bump stocks, because full auto weapons are harder to get....because of laws. Come on people, this isn't rocket surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> . If he could have easily, and legally gotten his hands upon the Al Capone Tommy guns that had the round clip full of 45 Cal. Bullets, can you imagine the carnage that would have caused ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
Click to expand...




2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because fewer people will get them. Period. He used bump stocks, because full auto weapons are harder to get....because of laws. Come on people, this isn't rocket surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> . If he could have easily, and legally gotten his hands upon the Al Capone Tommy guns that had the round clip full of 45 Cal. Bullets, can you imagine the carnage that would have caused ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
Click to expand...


Hey gun freak!  Why do you suppose Paddock used bump stocks instead of full automatic assault rifles?


----------



## westwall

Because he was infatuated by the noise.  He wasn't a trained shooter.  Thank the heavens he was merely a beginner asshole.  Had he been a real shooter the carnage would have been far greater.  But, real shooters don't do this sort of thing.  This is the realm of sociopaths and progressive loons.  You know, you people.


----------



## 2aguy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If he could have easily, and legally gotten his hands upon the Al Capone Tommy guns that had the round clip full of 45 Cal. Bullets, can you imagine the carnage that would have caused ?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If he could have easily, and legally gotten his hands upon the Al Capone Tommy guns that had the round clip full of 45 Cal. Bullets, can you imagine the carnage that would have caused ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey gun freak!  Why do you suppose Paddock used bump stocks instead of full automatic assault rifles?
Click to expand...



Ask him.  He apparently had the money to get them.   Why didn't he just use his plane filled with gasoline?


----------



## beagle9

Chuz Life said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced it was one man.
> 
> 
> 
> . It's more than one shooter, it's more than one shooter.. Now whose hair is on fire ?? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I'm not convinced. I'm sure they're still running ballistics on the bullets and fingerprints on shell casings. Too early for the full picture as of yet. To me, it looks like a coordinated effort. For all you know, he could have been using a .30 cal.
> 
> I do know one thing: One or more of those firing bursts was not an AR, I've heard that often enough to know the sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The news has already reported that Pollack had multiple rifles with multiple calibers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But which did he choose ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!
> 
> What the fuck are you smoking? What makes you think he only fired one gun or one caliber?
Click to expand...

. The same stuff you're smoking when attempting to tell us exactly what you figure he did.. lol


----------



## Chuz Life

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If he could have easily, and legally gotten his hands upon the Al Capone Tommy guns that had the round clip full of 45 Cal. Bullets, can you imagine the carnage that would have caused ?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If he could have easily, and legally gotten his hands upon the Al Capone Tommy guns that had the round clip full of 45 Cal. Bullets, can you imagine the carnage that would have caused ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey gun freak!  Why do you suppose Paddock *used* bump stocks instead of full automatic assault rifles?
Click to expand...


You know this?

How?


----------



## 2aguy

Chuz Life said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If he could have easily, and legally gotten his hands upon the Al Capone Tommy guns that had the round clip full of 45 Cal. Bullets, can you imagine the carnage that would have caused ?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the official source that says only two rifles were used?
Click to expand...



I thought it was two....


----------



## beagle9

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because fewer people will get them. Period. He used bump stocks, because full auto weapons are harder to get....because of laws. Come on people, this isn't rocket surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> . If he could have easily, and legally gotten his hands upon the Al Capone Tommy guns that had the round clip full of 45 Cal. Bullets, can you imagine the carnage that would have caused ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
Click to expand...

. Don't forget he injured 500.


----------



## Chuz Life

beagle9 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . It's more than one shooter, it's more than one shooter.. Now whose hair is on fire ?? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said I'm not convinced. I'm sure they're still running ballistics on the bullets and fingerprints on shell casings. Too early for the full picture as of yet. To me, it looks like a coordinated effort. For all you know, he could have been using a .30 cal.
> 
> I do know one thing: One or more of those firing bursts was not an AR, I've heard that often enough to know the sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The news has already reported that Pollack had multiple rifles with multiple calibers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But which did he choose ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!
> 
> What the fuck are you smoking? What makes you think he only fired one gun or one caliber?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The same stuff you're smoking when attempting to tell us exactly what you figure he did.. lol
Click to expand...


The different sized shell casings on the fucking floor of the crime scene (leaked photos) should have been your first clue that more than one caliber was used, dumbass.


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If he could have easily, and legally gotten his hands upon the Al Capone Tommy guns that had the round clip full of 45 Cal. Bullets, can you imagine the carnage that would have caused ?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Don't forget he injured 500.
Click to expand...


He did? Or people trampling other people when the exits were blocked did?

Sorry, I'm not buying that shit. Ever heard of the Led Zeppelin concert where people died?


----------



## Chuz Life

2aguy said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the official source that says only two rifles were used?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was two....
Click to expand...


You could be right, he might have only used two.  I haven't seen that reported though. There were guns all over the place at the scene.

I could hear at least two different calibers and different firing rates in the videos. Sounded like 7.62x39 and .223 though it could have been .308 in there too.


----------



## beagle9

Chuz Life said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I'm not convinced. I'm sure they're still running ballistics on the bullets and fingerprints on shell casings. Too early for the full picture as of yet. To me, it looks like a coordinated effort. For all you know, he could have been using a .30 cal.
> 
> I do know one thing: One or more of those firing bursts was not an AR, I've heard that often enough to know the sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The news has already reported that Pollack had multiple rifles with multiple calibers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But which did he choose ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!
> 
> What the fuck are you smoking? What makes you think he only fired one gun or one caliber?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The same stuff you're smoking when attempting to tell us exactly what you figure he did.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The different sized shell casings on the fucking floor of the crime scene (leaked photos) should have been your first clue that more than one caliber was used, dumbass.
Click to expand...

. So he used more than one gun, but do you know which one he used on the crowd verses the one he used on the hallway ??  No you don't do you ?? Location of weapons may give a clue as to their usage in the case, and then the type of chosen weapon for it's part within the task should be revealed also.


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Don't forget he injured 500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did? Or people trampling other people when the exits were blocked did?
> 
> Sorry, I'm not buying that shit. Ever heard of the Led Zeppelin concert where people died?
Click to expand...

. Ok, so where is that info as of yet ?? That should have been released already.  I thought the same thing also in the beginning.


----------



## 2aguy

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If he could have easily, and legally gotten his hands upon the Al Capone Tommy guns that had the round clip full of 45 Cal. Bullets, can you imagine the carnage that would have caused ?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Don't forget he injured 500.
Click to expand...



And had he been firing a larger round he would have injured a lot too....he was shooting into a crowd of 22,000 people...and also, a lot of those injuries came from people getting trampled and jumping fences.....

And the rental truck in Nice, France.....wounded 458.......


----------



## beagle9

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Don't forget he injured 500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And had he been firing a larger round he would have injured a lot too....he was shooting into a crowd of 22,000 people...and also, a lot of those injuries came from people getting trampled and jumping fences.....
> 
> And the rental truck in Nice, France.....wounded 458.......
Click to expand...

. Has an official report been issued on what you are saying concerning a trampling of people that could have led to deaths and/or heavy amounts of injuries due the trampling or stampede that had started in the chaos ??


----------



## 2aguy

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Don't forget he injured 500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And had he been firing a larger round he would have injured a lot too....he was shooting into a crowd of 22,000 people...and also, a lot of those injuries came from people getting trampled and jumping fences.....
> 
> And the rental truck in Nice, France.....wounded 458.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Has an official report been issued on what you are saying concerning a trampling of people that could have led to deaths and/or heavy amounts of injuries due the trampling or stampede that had started in the chaos ??
Click to expand...



I haven't seen anything yet...but heard reports the day after that some of the injuries were crowd related.


----------



## Chuz Life

beagle9 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> The news has already reported that Pollack had multiple rifles with multiple calibers.
> 
> 
> 
> But which did he choose ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!
> 
> What the fuck are you smoking? What makes you think he only fired one gun or one caliber?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The same stuff you're smoking when attempting to tell us exactly what you figure he did.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The different sized shell casings on the fucking floor of the crime scene (leaked photos) should have been your first clue that more than one caliber was used, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So he used more than one gun, but do you know which one he used on the crowd verses the one he used on the hallway ??  No you don't do you ?? Location of weapons may give a clue as to their usage in the case, and then the type of chosen weapon for it's part within the task should be revealed also.
Click to expand...


Listen to the audio in the videos dumbass. You can hear at least two different calibers and at least two different rates of fire.


----------



## beagle9

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Don't forget he injured 500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And had he been firing a larger round he would have injured a lot too....he was shooting into a crowd of 22,000 people...and also, a lot of those injuries came from people getting trampled and jumping fences.....
> 
> And the rental truck in Nice, France.....wounded 458.......
Click to expand...

. The rental truck issue will probably get strengthened big time in as far as the criteria for renting one now. Technology will probably take care of the rest as the new trucks roll out in the future.


----------



## beagle9

Chuz Life said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But which did he choose ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!
> 
> What the fuck are you smoking? What makes you think he only fired one gun or one caliber?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The same stuff you're smoking when attempting to tell us exactly what you figure he did.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The different sized shell casings on the fucking floor of the crime scene (leaked photos) should have been your first clue that more than one caliber was used, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So he used more than one gun, but do you know which one he used on the crowd verses the one he used on the hallway ??  No you don't do you ?? Location of weapons may give a clue as to their usage in the case, and then the type of chosen weapon for it's part within the task should be revealed also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen to the audio in the videos dumbass. You can hear at least two different calibers and at least two different rates of fire.
Click to expand...

. So you are a ballistics expert eh ? Does that training include the expertise you have on listening to a weapon in an echoe chamber, but still you can tell the caliber of that weapon ? A 22 would sound like a 38 at night in that echoe chamber, but do continue to impress us here.


----------



## 2aguy

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Don't forget he injured 500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And had he been firing a larger round he would have injured a lot too....he was shooting into a crowd of 22,000 people...and also, a lot of those injuries came from people getting trampled and jumping fences.....
> 
> And the rental truck in Nice, France.....wounded 458.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The rental truck issue will probably get strengthened big time in as far as the criteria for renting one now. Technology will probably take care of the rest as the new trucks roll out in the future.
Click to expand...



What criteria.....?  The guy needed a French drivers license and cash.  He didn't have any risk of prior discovery with a weapons cache, no need to smuggle guns in since fully automatic weapons are illegal in France, as are semi auto weapons...which didn't stop the terrorists at Charlie Hebdo, or in paris.....and in the two attacks 142 people were murdered......

Fully automatic weapons are something of a status symbol with French criminals too.....they get them easily as well.....


----------



## Chuz Life

beagle9 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!
> 
> What the fuck are you smoking? What makes you think he only fired one gun or one caliber?
> 
> 
> 
> . The same stuff you're smoking when attempting to tell us exactly what you figure he did.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The different sized shell casings on the fucking floor of the crime scene (leaked photos) should have been your first clue that more than one caliber was used, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So he used more than one gun, but do you know which one he used on the crowd verses the one he used on the hallway ??  No you don't do you ?? Location of weapons may give a clue as to their usage in the case, and then the type of chosen weapon for it's part within the task should be revealed also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen to the audio in the videos dumbass. You can hear at least two different calibers and at least two different rates of fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So you are a ballistics expert eh ? Does that training include the expertise you have on listening to a weapon in an echoe chamber, but still you can tell the caliber of that weapon ? A 22 would sound like a 38 at night in that echoe chamber, but do continue to impress us here.
Click to expand...



You're right, , , lol!

When fired in an echo chamber, a .22 sounds exactly like a .38 

What was I thinking?


----------



## beagle9

2aguy said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Don't forget he injured 500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And had he been firing a larger round he would have injured a lot too....he was shooting into a crowd of 22,000 people...and also, a lot of those injuries came from people getting trampled and jumping fences.....
> 
> And the rental truck in Nice, France.....wounded 458.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The rental truck issue will probably get strengthened big time in as far as the criteria for renting one now. Technology will probably take care of the rest as the new trucks roll out in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What criteria.....?  The guy needed a French drivers license and cash.  He didn't have any risk of prior discovery with a weapons cache, no need to smuggle guns in since fully automatic weapons are illegal in France, as are semi auto weapons...which didn't stop the terrorists at Charlie Hebdo, or in paris.....and in the two attacks 142 people were murdered......
> 
> Fully automatic weapons are something of a status symbol with French criminals too.....they get them easily as well.....
Click to expand...

. There's just nothing that can be done if anything happens in according to you and others here right ?  I mean this world is doomed as long as you can have your way, and to heck with the dead or wounded eh ?? So technology in the form of on board computers, and there sensors will be the new future technological battle fields for this stuff in order to stop the vehicles from being used as weapons then. We are almost there now.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
> 
> 
> 
> . Don't forget he injured 500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And had he been firing a larger round he would have injured a lot too....he was shooting into a crowd of 22,000 people...and also, a lot of those injuries came from people getting trampled and jumping fences.....
> 
> And the rental truck in Nice, France.....wounded 458.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The rental truck issue will probably get strengthened big time in as far as the criteria for renting one now. Technology will probably take care of the rest as the new trucks roll out in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What criteria.....?  The guy needed a French drivers license and cash.  He didn't have any risk of prior discovery with a weapons cache, no need to smuggle guns in since fully automatic weapons are illegal in France, as are semi auto weapons...which didn't stop the terrorists at Charlie Hebdo, or in paris.....and in the two attacks 142 people were murdered......
> 
> Fully automatic weapons are something of a status symbol with French criminals too.....they get them easily as well.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . There's just nothing that can be done if anything happens in according to you and others here right ?  I mean this world is doomed as long as you can have your way, and to heck with the dead or wounded eh ?? So technology in the form of on board computers, and there sensors will be the new future technological battle fields for this stuff in order to stop the vehicles from being used as weapons then. We are almost there now.
Click to expand...








My gosh but you sound like a whiney twat when you appeal to emotion like that.  We CARE about the killed and wounded.  We also realize that no law you wish to pass is going to prevent these atrocities.  We have evidence from all over the world that shows that evil people will be able to do evil things.  The only thing you can do is to limit the amount of damage they are able to do.  The best means of doing that is with a bullet between their eyes.

We KNOW that the laws you wish to pass will have ZERO effect.  So why push laws that you know will have no effect?  A good "first step" as you like to say?  A "first step" to what?  Total control over who can have them, that's what that "first step" is all about.  The billionaires pushing these laws all have one goal in common, disarming YOU, so that they can then treat you like they feel they should be allowed to, which is like a peasant.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Don't forget he injured 500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And had he been firing a larger round he would have injured a lot too....he was shooting into a crowd of 22,000 people...and also, a lot of those injuries came from people getting trampled and jumping fences.....
> 
> And the rental truck in Nice, France.....wounded 458.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The rental truck issue will probably get strengthened big time in as far as the criteria for renting one now. Technology will probably take care of the rest as the new trucks roll out in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What criteria.....?  The guy needed a French drivers license and cash.  He didn't have any risk of prior discovery with a weapons cache, no need to smuggle guns in since fully automatic weapons are illegal in France, as are semi auto weapons...which didn't stop the terrorists at Charlie Hebdo, or in paris.....and in the two attacks 142 people were murdered......
> 
> Fully automatic weapons are something of a status symbol with French criminals too.....they get them easily as well.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . There's just nothing that can be done if anything happens in according to you and others here right ?  I mean this world is doomed as long as you can have your way, and to heck with the dead or wounded eh ?? So technology in the form of on board computers, and there sensors will be the new future technological battle fields for this stuff in order to stop the vehicles from being used as weapons then. We are almost there now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gosh but you sound like a whiney twat when you appeal to emotion like that.  We CARE about the killed and wounded.  We also realize that no law you wish to pass is going to prevent these atrocities.  We have evidence from all over the world that shows that evil people will be able to do evil things.  The only thing you can do is to limit the amount of damage they are able to do.  The best means of doing that is with a bullet between their eyes.
> 
> We KNOW that the laws you wish to pass will have ZERO effect.  So why push laws that you know will have no effect?  A good "first step" as you like to say?  A "first step" to what?  Total control over who can have them, that's what that "first step" is all about.  The billionaires pushing these laws all have one goal in common, disarming YOU, so that they can then treat you like they feel they should be allowed to, which is like a peasant.
Click to expand...

. The only answer is to change government then, keep it changed, get tough on crime and/or the criminals, but even then we are met with those who will pick winners and losers in it all. I guess in a world gone bad there are no options or ideas available any longer, so yes everybody arm up then, because it's only getting worse and worse.


----------



## westwall

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And had he been firing a larger round he would have injured a lot too....he was shooting into a crowd of 22,000 people...and also, a lot of those injuries came from people getting trampled and jumping fences.....
> 
> And the rental truck in Nice, France.....wounded 458.......
> 
> 
> 
> . The rental truck issue will probably get strengthened big time in as far as the criteria for renting one now. Technology will probably take care of the rest as the new trucks roll out in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What criteria.....?  The guy needed a French drivers license and cash.  He didn't have any risk of prior discovery with a weapons cache, no need to smuggle guns in since fully automatic weapons are illegal in France, as are semi auto weapons...which didn't stop the terrorists at Charlie Hebdo, or in paris.....and in the two attacks 142 people were murdered......
> 
> Fully automatic weapons are something of a status symbol with French criminals too.....they get them easily as well.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . There's just nothing that can be done if anything happens in according to you and others here right ?  I mean this world is doomed as long as you can have your way, and to heck with the dead or wounded eh ?? So technology in the form of on board computers, and there sensors will be the new future technological battle fields for this stuff in order to stop the vehicles from being used as weapons then. We are almost there now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gosh but you sound like a whiney twat when you appeal to emotion like that.  We CARE about the killed and wounded.  We also realize that no law you wish to pass is going to prevent these atrocities.  We have evidence from all over the world that shows that evil people will be able to do evil things.  The only thing you can do is to limit the amount of damage they are able to do.  The best means of doing that is with a bullet between their eyes.
> 
> We KNOW that the laws you wish to pass will have ZERO effect.  So why push laws that you know will have no effect?  A good "first step" as you like to say?  A "first step" to what?  Total control over who can have them, that's what that "first step" is all about.  The billionaires pushing these laws all have one goal in common, disarming YOU, so that they can then treat you like they feel they should be allowed to, which is like a peasant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The only answer is to change government then, keep it changed, get tough on crime and/or the criminals, but even then we are met with those who will pick winners and losers in it all. I guess in a world gone bad there are no options or ideas available any longer, so yes everybody arm up then, because it's only getting worse and worse.
Click to expand...







I am not one of those who claim everyone should be armed.  Far from it.  But the government must NEVER be allowed the power to enact that sort of law.  I presented two ways that future attacks like this might be limited.  How about you brainstorming a few and if they have merit I will make sure they get to the people who can implement them.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bump stock does not turn a semiautomatic rifle into an automatic rifle If you know anything about rifles you would know that
> 
> 
> 
> Right, they just make it imitate one. Glad we got that all cleared up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't even imitate one but to know that you would actually have to learn about rifles and firing mechanisms and we all know you won't do that because you'd rather listen to what other people tell you than find out for yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it does make it imitate one, via a more rapid fire rate. The things you are forcing yourself to say are embarrassing.
> 
> In fact, when the day of reckoning comes for the bump stock ban, I want to put you and Westwall on live TV on the floor of congress.
> 
> He can say, "Bump stocks save lives!", and you can say, "They dont even make rifles _imitate_ auto rifles!!!"
> 
> What reaction do you think you will get? Do you think people will marvel at your insight, and think, "Wow, how misguided we were to pursue this ban, thank goodness for these two smart fellas for waking us up!"
> 
> No, you will both be ridiculed, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't but like I said you would actually have to know how the firing mechanisms work to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does, in that it achieves a higher rate of fire.  Which is why the shooter used it.  Listen to yourself....embarrassing....
Click to expand...


That bump firing achieves a higher rate of fire has nothing to do with the fact that it was not automatic.  But you don't want to actually know what the difference is


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If he could have easily, and legally gotten his hands upon the Al Capone Tommy guns that had the round clip full of 45 Cal. Bullets, can you imagine the carnage that would have caused ?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Don't forget he injured 500.
Click to expand...

We do not know if all of the injured suffered gunshot wounds


----------



## Skull Pilot

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah. It's kind of hard to heave any honest discussion about this, when you can't even get these guys to admit simple facts. A rational adult would admit that there may be some benefit to banning bump stocks. A rational person arguing against their banning would have to then argue that the associated costs (in freedom, whatever) are too high to justify the benefits.
> 
> These fuys know this, and they know thats not an easy argument to make. So they retreat to these goofy positions of insisting water is not wet. So , insteadof arguing the real issue, we're arguing whether or not water is wet.
> 
> "Bump stocks save lives!"
> 
> ^^ See? They take these untenable positions, and being too lazy or incapable to make good arguments, they are forced to say stupid shit. And we're forced to sift through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Don't forget he injured 500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did? Or people trampling other people when the exits were blocked did?
> 
> Sorry, I'm not buying that shit. Ever heard of the Led Zeppelin concert where people died?
Click to expand...

Shit people die at Walmart in the black Friday stampedes


----------



## Skull Pilot

beagle9 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are thousands of butt stock devices in private hands...one was used to commit a crime.   A rational person would punish the law breaker, not the people who didn't commit the crime.
> 
> The bump stock did save lives.......it send bullets over the crowd as he fired keeping those bullets from hitting people...had he simply fired semi auto, he would have had more hits on people, twit.  And the semi auto fire wouldn't have drawn the attention of the crowd as quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> . Do agree that the semi-automatic would have allowed the shooter a much longer shoot if had not been disrupted by the security gaurd. It would have been harder to figure out where the shots were coming from, and whether or not it would have been a gun until the crowd indicated that fact.  Still not sure whether or not the semi-automatic would have done the same amount of damage (in the time span) that the modified semi-automatic gone auto had done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He murdered 58 people...with 2 rifles.
> 
> 
> The Security Guard did not disrupt him.....he could have killed just as many people...killed.....with a bolt action rifle firing into a crowd of 22,000 people.  He could have used a lever action rifle....and simply used 10 of them...since he obviously had no problem brining 23 rifles into his room.....if he simply changed out rifles...13 rounds in the tube on this one....x10 is 130 rounds down range with precision fire....he had 23 rifles with him.......... now increase that to 23 rifles, lined up, ready to shoot, and the police not breaching for 72 minutes...and you see the problem.  23 X 13 = 299 rounds directly into the crowd....  .44-40......a bigger round...punching through the first victim hit....
> 
> The .223 is smaller.....
> 
> So I am telling you, the rifle didn't matter.....the bump fire sent rounds over the crowd, not into the crowd so it could have been much worse.  The bump fire would have been deadlier at ground level......and the next guy will probably do that next....
> 
> Keep in mind, the guy in Nice, France with a rental truck murdered 89 people.
> 
> Henry Original Silver Deluxe Engraved Edition | Henry Repeating Arms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Don't forget he injured 500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And had he been firing a larger round he would have injured a lot too....he was shooting into a crowd of 22,000 people...and also, a lot of those injuries came from people getting trampled and jumping fences.....
> 
> And the rental truck in Nice, France.....wounded 458.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The rental truck issue will probably get strengthened big time in as far as the criteria for renting one now. Technology will probably take care of the rest as the new trucks roll out in the future.
Click to expand...


One can always buy a truck you know


----------



## KissMy

Chuz Life said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because no-one would ever figure out a way around Thaaat!
Click to expand...

Not with legal off the shelf stuff that can't raise suspicions until they start killing. Most people don't have the skills to secretly build reliable weapons & reloading accessories by themselves.


----------



## KissMy

Skull Pilot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
Click to expand...

Those speed loaders can also be banned.


----------



## Skull Pilot

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those speed loaders can also be banned.
Click to expand...


And a ban does not mean they won't be used or made.

While we're at it let's just ban hands and fingers because in reality that's ass you need to bump fire a rifle


----------



## KissMy

Skull Pilot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those speed loaders can also be banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a ban does not mean they won't be used or made.
Click to expand...

Not with legal off the shelf stuff that can't raise suspicions until they start killing. Most people don't have the skills to secretly build reliable weapons & reloading accessories by themselves.


----------



## Marion Morrison

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those speed loaders can also be banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a ban does not mean they won't be used or made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with legal off the shelf stuff that can't raise suspicions until they start killing. Most people don't have the skills to secretly build reliable weapons & reloading accessories by themselves.
Click to expand...


ban ban ban.


----------



## Chuz Life

KissMy said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because no-one would ever figure out a way around Thaaat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with legal off the shelf stuff that can't raise suspicions until they start killing. Most people don't have the skills to secretly build reliable weapons & reloading accessories by themselves.
Click to expand...


Was the Vegas shooter a "most people?"

Tim McVeigh?


----------



## KissMy

100,000 people a year are shot in the USA. Very few are good guy's shooting criminals. Here is another entitled killer just waiting to get his hands on these legal easy products.


----------



## KissMy

Chuz Life said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because no-one would ever figure out a way around Thaaat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with legal off the shelf stuff that can't raise suspicions until they start killing. Most people don't have the skills to secretly build reliable weapons & reloading accessories by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was the Vegas shooter a "most people?"
> 
> Tim McVeigh?
Click to expand...

Neither could have secretly built something that could reliably & effectively fired over 1,500 bullets into a crowd in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Dalia

In this video at 2 minutes we hear two shooters.


----------



## Skull Pilot

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those speed loaders can also be banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And a ban does not mean they won't be used or made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with legal off the shelf stuff that can't raise suspicions until they start killing. Most people don't have the skills to secretly build reliable weapons & reloading accessories by themselves.
Click to expand...


Did you see how simple that speed loader was?

It ain't rocket science.

And you may be right very few people will ever use them just like very few people will ever use a bump stock but that doesn't stop you from wanting to ban them does it?

It's about time to stop beating around the bush here and for you control freaks to just be honest and admit that the real goal here is to ban semiautomatic rifles


----------



## Skull Pilot

KissMy said:


> 100,000 people a year are shot in the USA. Very few are good guy's shooting criminals. Here is another entitled killer just waiting to get his hands on these legal easy products.



You do realize that a gun can be used successfully in self defense and not be fired don't you?


----------



## Skull Pilot

KissMy said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because no-one would ever figure out a way around Thaaat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with legal off the shelf stuff that can't raise suspicions until they start killing. Most people don't have the skills to secretly build reliable weapons & reloading accessories by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was the Vegas shooter a "most people?"
> 
> Tim McVeigh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither could have secretly built something that could reliably & effectively fired over 1,500 bullets into a crowd in less than 10 minutes.
Click to expand...

You don't have to use a gadget to bump fire a rifle so yes he could have done it with just his 2 hands


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Dalia said:


> In this video at 2 minutes we hear two shooters.



That was an echo.


----------



## beagle9

Dalia said:


> In this video at 2 minutes we hear two shooters.


. The pauses in the firing of the weapon(s), is interesting indeed.  Now if he had changed direction in his attack with the weapon (s), then the sounds could easily change, and it could easily be confusing to the crowd as to what is happening, and where the attack is coming from.  The space between the windows appeared to be that of a significant distance, so during that transition it could have created the pauses between the firing. The changing of the windows may have caused the echoe to also move around.


----------



## westwall

KissMy said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because no-one would ever figure out a way around Thaaat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with legal off the shelf stuff that can't raise suspicions until they start killing. Most people don't have the skills to secretly build reliable weapons & reloading accessories by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was the Vegas shooter a "most people?"
> 
> Tim McVeigh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither could have secretly built something that could reliably & effectively fired over 1,500 bullets into a crowd in less than 10 minutes.
Click to expand...








Sure they could.  Especially this latest asshole.  He had the means to get anything he damn well wanted.  Your ban wouldn't have affected him one iota, just as your precious ban didn't help the 130 people who were shot to death in Paris.


----------



## Dalia

beagle9 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this video at 2 minutes we hear two shooters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The pauses in the firing of the weapon(s), is interesting indeed.  Now if he had changed direction in his attack with the weapon (s), then the sounds could easily change, and it could easily be confusing to the crowd as to what is happening, and where the attack is coming from.  The space between the windows appeared to be that of a significant distance, so during that transition it could have created the pauses between the firing. The changing of the windows may have caused the echoe to also move around.
Click to expand...


beagle9, When you listen carefully the shots are farther and after closer but *no long pause between the two.*
Maybe an echo but i am not certain at all like Admiral Rockwell Tory suggest ?


----------



## westwall

Dalia said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this video at 2 minutes we hear two shooters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The pauses in the firing of the weapon(s), is interesting indeed.  Now if he had changed direction in his attack with the weapon (s), then the sounds could easily change, and it could easily be confusing to the crowd as to what is happening, and where the attack is coming from.  The space between the windows appeared to be that of a significant distance, so during that transition it could have created the pauses between the firing. The changing of the windows may have caused the echoe to also move around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beagle9, When you listen carefully the shots are farther and after closer but *no long pause between the two.*
> Maybe an echo but i am not certain at all like Admiral Rockwell Tory suggest ?
Click to expand...





Everything I have heard on tape is an echo.  I AM an expert on firearm related matters, and I hear nothing that says there was more than one shooter.  The reason why different recordings sound different is due entirely to the local acoustics.


----------



## 2aguy

KissMy said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because no-one would ever figure out a way around Thaaat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with legal off the shelf stuff that can't raise suspicions until they start killing. Most people don't have the skills to secretly build reliable weapons & reloading accessories by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was the Vegas shooter a "most people?"
> 
> Tim McVeigh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither could have secretly built something that could reliably & effectively fired over 1,500 bullets into a crowd in less than 10 minutes.
Click to expand...



You don't have to build that gun....just about any gun you buy will do that and he had 23 of them in the room.....

All you nuts have is ban this, ban that, you can't have this, you can't have that, sure, we know nothing we just banned would stop the next guy or any of the criminals using guns .....but we still want to do it

And that makes sense to you guys....?   That is why we don't trust you, that is why we are going to fight for every single gun, bullet and magazine going forward....you have no end except to ban all guns, bullets and magazines...one item at a time....


----------



## beagle9

2aguy said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because no-one would ever figure out a way around Thaaat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with legal off the shelf stuff that can't raise suspicions until they start killing. Most people don't have the skills to secretly build reliable weapons & reloading accessories by themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was the Vegas shooter a "most people?"
> 
> Tim McVeigh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither could have secretly built something that could reliably & effectively fired over 1,500 bullets into a crowd in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to build that gun....just about any gun you buy will do that and he had 23 of them in the room.....
> 
> All you nuts have is ban this, ban that, you can't have this, you can't have that, sure, we know nothing we just banned would stop the next guy or any of the criminals using guns .....but we still want to do it
> 
> And that makes sense to you guys....?   That is why we don't trust you, that is why we are going to fight for every single gun, bullet and magazine going forward....you have no end except to ban all guns, bullets and magazines...one item at a time....
Click to expand...

. The problem is that as socieital norms change, and generational change happens, you and me are becoming minorities in our views and thinking. It is why Obama made the statement he used against us " They're just clinging to their guns, and their Bible's still". He figured along with the liberals who followed him, that the views of old will be swallowed up by the views of the new. You are right that what is thought by the knee jerk reaction today won't work, but we are just the clingers in our views right ? I think anything that turns a semi-automatic weapon into an automatic weapon will be under great review now, and don't be surprised if things such as the bumpstock are added to the automatic ban already in place. Hopefully that will be all that happens, and the actual attack on semi-automatic weapons won't result as a next step or consequence of what is going on today.


----------



## KissMy

Skull Pilot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
Click to expand...

The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.


----------



## Marion Morrison

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
Click to expand...


Yeah, let's ban murder! Owait..


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's ban murder! Owait..
Click to expand...

 Funny, but seriously as I look back on things in the past that I thought were infringements on my freedoms such as with the seat belt law for example, it is that I have been made a believer on that law now. Why ???  Because people for the most part were resisting the law until they just got used to it after it passed, and when they found through their own personal experiences that the seat belt saved lives, then their eyes were finally opened. I know that not the same exist in every law created does it render the same conclusions or outcomes, but the seat belt law was a good one. Heck there are many laws that don't even apply today, and they are stricken from the books... There will be more created in the future that will be deemed useless once understand that some laws are created out of knee jerk reactions in order to make some feel good, but in reality such laws only enhance or create something else that could be way worse.  We do have to becareful about these things, and official panels should be appointed to review the potential idea for a new law to be formed, and the review should last for at least one year after the events that took place in which spurred the ideas that were formed.


----------



## Skull Pilot

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
Click to expand...


He wasn't firing bursts he was firing one shot at a time.

You people really need to learn how semiautomatic rifles work


----------



## Faun

Skull Pilot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't firing bursts he was firing one shot at a time.
> 
> You people really need to learn how semiautomatic rifles work
Click to expand...

Imbecile...

Even you said his weapon simulated an automatic rifle.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't firing bursts he was firing one shot at a time.
> 
> You people really need to learn how semiautomatic rifles work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile...
> 
> Even you said his weapon simulated an automatic rifle.
Click to expand...


If you're going to tell me what I have said you should quote the post.


----------



## Ace Nova

Faun said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't firing bursts he was firing one shot at a time.
> 
> You people really need to learn how semiautomatic rifles work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile...
> 
> Even you said his weapon simulated an automatic rifle.
Click to expand...

 lol...even fully automatics fire one round at a time...what's that have to do with anything? 

It's the rate at which they were fired that counts and him having bump stocks made him fire at a rate that simulated the rate of some fully automatics.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ace Nova said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't firing bursts he was firing one shot at a time.
> 
> You people really need to learn how semiautomatic rifles work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile...
> 
> Even you said his weapon simulated an automatic rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol...even fully automatics fire one round at a time...what's that have to do with anything?
> 
> It's the rate at which they were fired that counts and him having bump stocks made him fire at a rate that simulated the rate of some fully automatics.
Click to expand...


Exactly how does that work again?


----------



## KissMy

He was shooting 9 rounds a second. He fired over 1500 rounds hitting 600 people. There is no legitimate reason for that in hunting, self defense or war. It's only useful for terror, mass killing & genocide, which we don't need in the USA!


----------



## westwall

KissMy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
Click to expand...







Yes.  He fired hundreds of rounds of ammunition that fortunately hit nothing but air.  That is the nature of rapid fire.  You don't hit anything important.


----------



## westwall

KissMy said:


> He was shooting 9 rounds a second. He fired over 1500 rounds hitting 600 people. There is no legitimate reason for that in hunting, self defense or war. It's only useful for terror, mass killing & genocide, which we don't need in the USA!








Not useful for war?  You've clearly never read a treatise on combat tactics.


----------



## KissMy

westwall said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was shooting 9 rounds a second. He fired over 1500 rounds hitting 600 people. There is no legitimate reason for that in hunting, self defense or war. It's only useful for terror, mass killing & genocide, which we don't need in the USA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not useful for war?  You've clearly never read a treatise on combat tactics.
Click to expand...


It only waste ammo, adds more weight, slows troops, eats up vital resources & increases supply line dependency.


----------



## westwall

KissMy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was shooting 9 rounds a second. He fired over 1500 rounds hitting 600 people. There is no legitimate reason for that in hunting, self defense or war. It's only useful for terror, mass killing & genocide, which we don't need in the USA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not useful for war?  You've clearly never read a treatise on combat tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only waste ammo, adds more weight, slows troops, eats up vital resources & increases supply line dependency.
Click to expand...






And *EVERY* essay on military tactics advocates the use of full auto covering fire to keep the enemy's heads down so that your troops can envelope them and capture them.  Until you have read  something that pertains to what the subject matter is I suggest you remain silent.  You merely show your ignorance.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Ace Nova said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't firing bursts he was firing one shot at a time.
> 
> You people really need to learn how semiautomatic rifles work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile...
> 
> Even you said his weapon simulated an automatic rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol...even fully automatics fire one round at a time...what's that have to do with anything?
> 
> It's the rate at which they were fired that counts and him having bump stocks made him fire at a rate that simulated the rate of some fully automatics.
Click to expand...


There is a difference between automatic fire and semiautomatic fire.

Bump stocks do not change semiautomatic fire into automatic fire.


----------



## Skull Pilot

KissMy said:


> He was shooting 9 rounds a second. He fired over 1500 rounds hitting 600 people. There is no legitimate reason for that in hunting, self defense or war. It's only useful for terror, mass killing & genocide, which we don't need in the USA!


We do not know if all 600 injuries were gunshot wounds.  I'm sure many of those injuries ere caused by falls, being trampled etc.


----------



## KissMy

westwall said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was shooting 9 rounds a second. He fired over 1500 rounds hitting 600 people. There is no legitimate reason for that in hunting, self defense or war. It's only useful for terror, mass killing & genocide, which we don't need in the USA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not useful for war?  You've clearly never read a treatise on combat tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only waste ammo, adds more weight, slows troops, eats up vital resources & increases supply line dependency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And *EVERY* essay on military tactics advocates the use of full auto covering fire to keep the enemy's heads down so that your troops can envelope them and capture them.  Until you have read  something that pertains to what the subject matter is I suggest you remain silent.  You merely show your ignorance.
Click to expand...


You're the one who is ignorant. When I hear some idiot laying down "cover fire" I know it's time to shoot exposed troops. Just because some ammo selling defense contractor wrote it in books shoved in-front of troops, does not mean it's true.


----------



## westwall

KissMy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was shooting 9 rounds a second. He fired over 1500 rounds hitting 600 people. There is no legitimate reason for that in hunting, self defense or war. It's only useful for terror, mass killing & genocide, which we don't need in the USA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not useful for war?  You've clearly never read a treatise on combat tactics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only waste ammo, adds more weight, slows troops, eats up vital resources & increases supply line dependency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And *EVERY* essay on military tactics advocates the use of full auto covering fire to keep the enemy's heads down so that your troops can envelope them and capture them.  Until you have read  something that pertains to what the subject matter is I suggest you remain silent.  You merely show your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who is ignorant. When I hear some idiot laying down "cover fire" I know it's time to shoot exposed troops. Just because some ammo selling defense contractor wrote it in books shoved in-front of troops, does not mean it's true.
Click to expand...








It has been a tactic since before there WERE defense contractors, dumb ass.


----------



## beagle9

westwall said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  He fired hundreds of rounds of ammunition that fortunately hit nothing but air.  That is the nature of rapid fire.  You don't hit anything important.
Click to expand...

. Did the case and the people shot disappear off the face of the Earth ??  How do we know who was shot & wounded, and who was trampled ???  Where did the case go ??.


----------



## Ace Nova

westwall said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning the bumpstock would give the poor souls at least a sporting chance against a sniper with a bumpstock that allowed him to lay down fire upon them at a rate that was unexceptable, and ended up killing them like shooting fish in a barrel.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  He fired hundreds of rounds of ammunition that fortunately hit nothing but air.  That is the nature of rapid fire.  You don't hit anything important.
Click to expand...


lol...maybe if you're shooting at a single target.

He fired into a crowd of 20,000 people piled together like sardines....he hit plenty of people.


----------



## ChrisL

Skull Pilot said:


> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't firing bursts he was firing one shot at a time.
> 
> You people really need to learn how semiautomatic rifles work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile...
> 
> Even you said his weapon simulated an automatic rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol...even fully automatics fire one round at a time...what's that have to do with anything?
> 
> It's the rate at which they were fired that counts and him having bump stocks made him fire at a rate that simulated the rate of some fully automatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between automatic fire and semiautomatic fire.
> 
> Bump stocks do not change semiautomatic fire into automatic fire.
Click to expand...


Well, that is the impression the media has been giving.  What exactly does it do then?


----------



## ChrisL

beagle9 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  He fired hundreds of rounds of ammunition that fortunately hit nothing but air.  That is the nature of rapid fire.  You don't hit anything important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Did the case and the people shot disappear off the face of the Earth ??  How do we know who was shot & wounded, and who was trampled ???  Where did the case go ??.
Click to expand...


You are right.  It's been pretty quiet.  No names of people who died, no updates about how the people who were injured are doing, nothing.


----------



## Faun

ChrisL said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  He fired hundreds of rounds of ammunition that fortunately hit nothing but air.  That is the nature of rapid fire.  You don't hit anything important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Did the case and the people shot disappear off the face of the Earth ??  How do we know who was shot & wounded, and who was trampled ???  Where did the case go ??.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right.  It's been pretty quiet.  No names of people who died, no updates about how the people who were injured are doing, nothing.
Click to expand...

What are you talking about?

These Are the Victims of the Las Vegas Shooting


----------



## ChrisL

Faun said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  He fired hundreds of rounds of ammunition that fortunately hit nothing but air.  That is the nature of rapid fire.  You don't hit anything important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Did the case and the people shot disappear off the face of the Earth ??  How do we know who was shot & wounded, and who was trampled ???  Where did the case go ??.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right.  It's been pretty quiet.  No names of people who died, no updates about how the people who were injured are doing, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> These Are the Victims of the Las Vegas Shooting
Click to expand...


I'm talking about on the news of course.  This is from Time and it's dated October 6.  It is now October 24.


----------



## Ace Nova

Skull Pilot said:


> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wasn't firing bursts he was firing one shot at a time.
> 
> You people really need to learn how semiautomatic rifles work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile...
> 
> Even you said his weapon simulated an automatic rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol...even fully automatics fire one round at a time...what's that have to do with anything?
> 
> It's the rate at which they were fired that counts and him having bump stocks made him fire at a rate that simulated the rate of some fully automatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between automatic fire and semiautomatic fire.
> 
> Bump stocks do not change semiautomatic fire into automatic fire.
Click to expand...


No they don't but they fire bullets at a similar rate as a fully automatic.


----------



## Faun

ChrisL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  He fired hundreds of rounds of ammunition that fortunately hit nothing but air.  That is the nature of rapid fire.  You don't hit anything important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Did the case and the people shot disappear off the face of the Earth ??  How do we know who was shot & wounded, and who was trampled ???  Where did the case go ??.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right.  It's been pretty quiet.  No names of people who died, no updates about how the people who were injured are doing, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> These Are the Victims of the Las Vegas Shooting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about on the news of course.  This is from Time and it's dated October 6.  It is now October 24.
Click to expand...

So what? Has anyone else died since October 6th?


----------



## ChrisL

Faun said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  He fired hundreds of rounds of ammunition that fortunately hit nothing but air.  That is the nature of rapid fire.  You don't hit anything important.
> 
> 
> 
> . Did the case and the people shot disappear off the face of the Earth ??  How do we know who was shot & wounded, and who was trampled ???  Where did the case go ??.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right.  It's been pretty quiet.  No names of people who died, no updates about how the people who were injured are doing, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> These Are the Victims of the Las Vegas Shooting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about on the news of course.  This is from Time and it's dated October 6.  It is now October 24.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? Has anyone else died since October 6th?
Click to expand...


I don't know because the news hasn't been talking about it at all.


----------



## Faun

ChrisL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Did the case and the people shot disappear off the face of the Earth ??  How do we know who was shot & wounded, and who was trampled ???  Where did the case go ??.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right.  It's been pretty quiet.  No names of people who died, no updates about how the people who were injured are doing, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> These Are the Victims of the Las Vegas Shooting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about on the news of course.  This is from Time and it's dated October 6.  It is now October 24.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? Has anyone else died since October 6th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know because the news hasn't been talking about it at all.
Click to expand...

Holyfuckingshit! 

No one has died since then. The number was 58 then and it's 58 now.


----------



## ChrisL

Faun said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right.  It's been pretty quiet.  No names of people who died, no updates about how the people who were injured are doing, nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> These Are the Victims of the Las Vegas Shooting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about on the news of course.  This is from Time and it's dated October 6.  It is now October 24.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? Has anyone else died since October 6th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know because the news hasn't been talking about it at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> No one has died since then. The number was 58 then and it's 58 now.
Click to expand...


What is your malfunction anyways?  Why are you so angry about me commenting that there has been nothing on the news!  Go get some therapy for your angry insane self.


----------



## Old Yeller

What is the Exit Velocity of the Rifle used?  What is the bullet Velocity at 400 yards out?  Does Gravity kick in?  Is that why he had "calculations" on the notepad?  I suppose the bullet is still traveling Fast Enough to penetrate skin and kill?   400 yards is a Par 4 golf hole. Interesting.

This is all so "clean"?  All this goes on and suspect is dead. How convenient.  1 hour and ten minutes later they go into the room.  No one knows anything?  Evidently a high-roller could run a meth lab in one of the rooms if they wanted?  55 Gal drums of acetone wheeled up the service elevator.  Sure go ahead.  Need a gas stove?  OK,  we will run a line to your room. Will a tank do?  

What time will you come to the tables tonight Mr. HandCock?


----------



## ChrisL

Neurotic crazy tard face.


----------



## ChrisL

Old Yeller said:


> What is the Exit Velocity of the Rifle used?  What is the bullet Velocity at 400 yards out?  Does Gravity kick in?  Is that why he had "calculations" on the notepad?
> 
> This is all so "clean"?  All this goes on and suspect is dead. How convenient.  1 hour and ten minutes later they go into the room.  No one knows anything?  Evidently a high-roller could run a meth lab in one of the rooms if they wanted?  55 Gal drums of acetone wheeled up the service elevator.  Sure go ahead.
> 
> What time will you come to the tables tonight Mr. HandCock?



No kidding.  It's strange that they haven't been talking about this case at all.  The last I heard they were saying that the authorities screwed up on the time line, and I haven't heard anything on MSM since then about it.


----------



## Faun

ChrisL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> These Are the Victims of the Las Vegas Shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about on the news of course.  This is from Time and it's dated October 6.  It is now October 24.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? Has anyone else died since October 6th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know because the news hasn't been talking about it at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> No one has died since then. The number was 58 then and it's 58 now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your malfunction anyways?  Why are you so angry about me commenting that there has been nothing on the news!  Go get some therapy for your angry insane self.
Click to expand...

Because you're a nut complaining about non-existent issues.


----------



## ChrisL

Faun said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about on the news of course.  This is from Time and it's dated October 6.  It is now October 24.
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Has anyone else died since October 6th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know because the news hasn't been talking about it at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> No one has died since then. The number was 58 then and it's 58 now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your malfunction anyways?  Why are you so angry about me commenting that there has been nothing on the news!  Go get some therapy for your angry insane self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're a nut complaining about non-existent issues.
Click to expand...


What the hell are you talking about?  I mentioned that they haven't mentioned it on the news.  YOU are the nut around here.  Get your facts straight, hack.


----------



## ChrisL

Faun said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about on the news of course.  This is from Time and it's dated October 6.  It is now October 24.
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Has anyone else died since October 6th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know because the news hasn't been talking about it at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> No one has died since then. The number was 58 then and it's 58 now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your malfunction anyways?  Why are you so angry about me commenting that there has been nothing on the news!  Go get some therapy for your angry insane self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're a nut complaining about non-existent issues.
Click to expand...


How about this?  Shut the fuck up and get lost and don't find your way back.


----------



## Faun

ChrisL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Has anyone else died since October 6th?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know because the news hasn't been talking about it at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> No one has died since then. The number was 58 then and it's 58 now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your malfunction anyways?  Why are you so angry about me commenting that there has been nothing on the news!  Go get some therapy for your angry insane self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're a nut complaining about non-existent issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?  I mentioned that they haven't mentioned it on the news.  YOU are the nut around here.  Get your facts straight, hack.
Click to expand...

And I gave you a link to what you idiotically claimed didn't exist.


----------



## Faun

ChrisL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Has anyone else died since October 6th?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know because the news hasn't been talking about it at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> No one has died since then. The number was 58 then and it's 58 now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your malfunction anyways?  Why are you so angry about me commenting that there has been nothing on the news!  Go get some therapy for your angry insane self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're a nut complaining about non-existent issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this?  Shut the fuck up and get lost and don't find your way back.
Click to expand...

Aww, poor, baby. Bless your heart.


----------



## ChrisL

Faun said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know because the news hasn't been talking about it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> No one has died since then. The number was 58 then and it's 58 now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your malfunction anyways?  Why are you so angry about me commenting that there has been nothing on the news!  Go get some therapy for your angry insane self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're a nut complaining about non-existent issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?  I mentioned that they haven't mentioned it on the news.  YOU are the nut around here.  Get your facts straight, hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I gave you a link to what you idiotically claimed didn't exist.
Click to expand...


From October 6.  It is the 24th of October.  Duh.


----------



## ChrisL

Faun said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know because the news hasn't been talking about it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> No one has died since then. The number was 58 then and it's 58 now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your malfunction anyways?  Why are you so angry about me commenting that there has been nothing on the news!  Go get some therapy for your angry insane self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're a nut complaining about non-existent issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this?  Shut the fuck up and get lost and don't find your way back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, poor, baby. Bless your heart.
Click to expand...


Loser.


----------



## Faun

ChrisL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> No one has died since then. The number was 58 then and it's 58 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your malfunction anyways?  Why are you so angry about me commenting that there has been nothing on the news!  Go get some therapy for your angry insane self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're a nut complaining about non-existent issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?  I mentioned that they haven't mentioned it on the news.  YOU are the nut around here.  Get your facts straight, hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I gave you a link to what you idiotically claimed didn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From October 6.  It is the 24th of October.  Duh.
Click to expand...

Dumbass ... No one has died since from that shooting.


----------



## Faun

ChrisL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> No one has died since then. The number was 58 then and it's 58 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your malfunction anyways?  Why are you so angry about me commenting that there has been nothing on the news!  Go get some therapy for your angry insane self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're a nut complaining about non-existent issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about this?  Shut the fuck up and get lost and don't find your way back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, poor, baby. Bless your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loser.
Click to expand...

LOL

Do you need an update from the JFK assassination to feel warm and comfy?


----------



## Skull Pilot

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't firing bursts he was firing one shot at a time.
> 
> You people really need to learn how semiautomatic rifles work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile...
> 
> Even you said his weapon simulated an automatic rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol...even fully automatics fire one round at a time...what's that have to do with anything?
> 
> It's the rate at which they were fired that counts and him having bump stocks made him fire at a rate that simulated the rate of some fully automatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between automatic fire and semiautomatic fire.
> 
> Bump stocks do not change semiautomatic fire into automatic fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is the impression the media has been giving.  What exactly does it do then?
Click to expand...


Automatic fire 1 trigger pull needed for multiple rounds to be fired
Semiautomatic fire 1 trigger pull needed for every round fired


----------



## Skull Pilot

Ace Nova said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't firing bursts he was firing one shot at a time.
> 
> You people really need to learn how semiautomatic rifles work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imbecile...
> 
> Even you said his weapon simulated an automatic rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol...even fully automatics fire one round at a time...what's that have to do with anything?
> 
> It's the rate at which they were fired that counts and him having bump stocks made him fire at a rate that simulated the rate of some fully automatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between automatic fire and semiautomatic fire.
> 
> Bump stocks do not change semiautomatic fire into automatic fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't but they fire bullets at a similar rate as a fully automatic.
Click to expand...

Not even close.


----------



## Ace Nova

Skull Pilot said:


> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't firing bursts he was firing one shot at a time.
> 
> You people really need to learn how semiautomatic rifles work
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile...
> 
> Even you said his weapon simulated an automatic rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol...even fully automatics fire one round at a time...what's that have to do with anything?
> 
> It's the rate at which they were fired that counts and him having bump stocks made him fire at a rate that simulated the rate of some fully automatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between automatic fire and semiautomatic fire.
> 
> Bump stocks do not change semiautomatic fire into automatic fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't but they fire bullets at a similar rate as a fully automatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close.
Click to expand...

 lol...you want to bet?  Not as fast as all fully automatics but bump stocks can simulate a rate of fire close to some fully automatics...about 50-75% the rate of fire as some fully automatics....which is still pretty damn fast....much faster than most could fire without one.

You're not the only one who knows guns around here and you talking in semantics is getting old. 

Most gun enthusiasts don't use or like bump stocks so not sure what your deal is with them.  Even the NRA pretty much said that they don't care what the government does with them and that they should be reviewed.


----------



## ChrisL

Faun said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your malfunction anyways?  Why are you so angry about me commenting that there has been nothing on the news!  Go get some therapy for your angry insane self.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're a nut complaining about non-existent issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?  I mentioned that they haven't mentioned it on the news.  YOU are the nut around here.  Get your facts straight, hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I gave you a link to what you idiotically claimed didn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From October 6.  It is the 24th of October.  Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass ... No one has died since from that shooting.
Click to expand...


And?  That doesn't mean I don't want to know more about this case, the shooter, the motive, etc.,etc., etc.  Now, go take your old man pills and take a nap or something.  You are nothing but oppositional and argumentative and speaking with you is a waste of time and very unenjoyable, so . . . .  fuck off loser.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Ace Nova said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile...
> 
> Even you said his weapon simulated an automatic rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> lol...even fully automatics fire one round at a time...what's that have to do with anything?
> 
> It's the rate at which they were fired that counts and him having bump stocks made him fire at a rate that simulated the rate of some fully automatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between automatic fire and semiautomatic fire.
> 
> Bump stocks do not change semiautomatic fire into automatic fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't but they fire bullets at a similar rate as a fully automatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol...you want to bet?  Not as fast as all fully automatics but bump stocks can simulate a rate of fire close to some fully automatics...about 50-75% the rate of fire as some fully automatics....which is still pretty damn fast....much faster than most could fire without one.
> 
> You're not the only one who knows guns around here and you talking in semantics is getting old.
> 
> Most gun enthusiasts don't use or like bump stocks so not sure what your deal is with them.  Even the NRA pretty much said that they don't care what the government does with them and that they should be reviewed.
Click to expand...


50-75% like I said not even close.

And that's not taking into account the fact that bump firing not only causes more jams but it raises hell with the firing mechanism.

I have said repeatedly in this thread that I don't and won't use a bump stock.  If I want to bump fire ( which I have done but don't any more because it's a waste of ammo and horribly inaccurate) I know that anyone can bump fire a semi auto without the stupid doodads


----------



## Faun

ChrisL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're a nut complaining about non-existent issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?  I mentioned that they haven't mentioned it on the news.  YOU are the nut around here.  Get your facts straight, hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I gave you a link to what you idiotically claimed didn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From October 6.  It is the 24th of October.  Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass ... No one has died since from that shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?  That doesn't mean I don't want to know more about this case, the shooter, the motive, etc.,etc., etc.  Now, go take your old man pills and take a nap or something.  You are nothing but oppositional and argumentative and speaking with you is a waste of time and very unenjoyable, so . . . .  fuck off loser.
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck, I post here for my entertainment, not yours. Has it occurred to you there is nothing new in the news lately because there have been no new developments released by investigators lately?


----------



## ChrisL

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't firing bursts he was firing one shot at a time.
> 
> You people really need to learn how semiautomatic rifles work
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile...
> 
> Even you said his weapon simulated an automatic rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol...even fully automatics fire one round at a time...what's that have to do with anything?
> 
> It's the rate at which they were fired that counts and him having bump stocks made him fire at a rate that simulated the rate of some fully automatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between automatic fire and semiautomatic fire.
> 
> Bump stocks do not change semiautomatic fire into automatic fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is the impression the media has been giving.  What exactly does it do then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatic fire 1 trigger pull needed for multiple rounds to be fired
> Semiautomatic fire 1 trigger pull needed for every round fired
Click to expand...


So how is it different if you use a bump stock?


----------



## ChrisL

Faun said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?  I mentioned that they haven't mentioned it on the news.  YOU are the nut around here.  Get your facts straight, hack.
> 
> 
> 
> And I gave you a link to what you idiotically claimed didn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From October 6.  It is the 24th of October.  Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass ... No one has died since from that shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?  That doesn't mean I don't want to know more about this case, the shooter, the motive, etc.,etc., etc.  Now, go take your old man pills and take a nap or something.  You are nothing but oppositional and argumentative and speaking with you is a waste of time and very unenjoyable, so . . . .  fuck off loser.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, I post here for my entertainment, not yours. Has it occurred to you there is nothing new in the news lately because there have been no new developments released by investigators lately?
Click to expand...


Yet again, fuck off.


----------



## Faun

ChrisL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I gave you a link to what you idiotically claimed didn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From October 6.  It is the 24th of October.  Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass ... No one has died since from that shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?  That doesn't mean I don't want to know more about this case, the shooter, the motive, etc.,etc., etc.  Now, go take your old man pills and take a nap or something.  You are nothing but oppositional and argumentative and speaking with you is a waste of time and very unenjoyable, so . . . .  fuck off loser.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, I post here for my entertainment, not yours. Has it occurred to you there is nothing new in the news lately because there have been no new developments released by investigators lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet again, fuck off.
Click to expand...

LOL

And again, no.


----------



## ChrisL

Faun said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> From October 6.  It is the 24th of October.  Duh.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass ... No one has died since from that shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?  That doesn't mean I don't want to know more about this case, the shooter, the motive, etc.,etc., etc.  Now, go take your old man pills and take a nap or something.  You are nothing but oppositional and argumentative and speaking with you is a waste of time and very unenjoyable, so . . . .  fuck off loser.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, I post here for my entertainment, not yours. Has it occurred to you there is nothing new in the news lately because there have been no new developments released by investigators lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet again, fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> And again, no.
Click to expand...


Well, I'm going to keep talking about the news and the investigators and wondering why they haven't been doing interviews, updating the public or released any new information about this case, and even though that apparently really bothers you, there is absolutely nothing you can do about it.  You are neutered.


----------



## Skull Pilot

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imbecile...
> 
> Even you said his weapon simulated an automatic rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> lol...even fully automatics fire one round at a time...what's that have to do with anything?
> 
> It's the rate at which they were fired that counts and him having bump stocks made him fire at a rate that simulated the rate of some fully automatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between automatic fire and semiautomatic fire.
> 
> Bump stocks do not change semiautomatic fire into automatic fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is the impression the media has been giving.  What exactly does it do then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatic fire 1 trigger pull needed for multiple rounds to be fired
> Semiautomatic fire 1 trigger pull needed for every round fired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how is it different if you use a bump stock?
Click to expand...


All bump firing does is use the natural recoil of the rifle to move the gun back and forth while the trigger finger remains stationary.  Yes it can result in faster fire than keeping the rifle stationary and moving the trigger finger but it still isn't anywhere near as fast as automatic fire.


----------



## ChrisL

Now, back to the topic and ignoring the putz.  I read there was a suicide note too.  Has anyone heard anything on the news about what was contained in this suicide note?


----------



## ChrisL

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol...even fully automatics fire one round at a time...what's that have to do with anything?
> 
> It's the rate at which they were fired that counts and him having bump stocks made him fire at a rate that simulated the rate of some fully automatics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between automatic fire and semiautomatic fire.
> 
> Bump stocks do not change semiautomatic fire into automatic fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is the impression the media has been giving.  What exactly does it do then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatic fire 1 trigger pull needed for multiple rounds to be fired
> Semiautomatic fire 1 trigger pull needed for every round fired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how is it different if you use a bump stock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All bump firing does is use the natural recoil of the rifle to move the gun back and forth while the trigger finger remains stationary.  Yes it can result in faster fire than keeping the rifle stationary and moving the trigger finger but it still isn't anywhere near as fast as automatic fire.
Click to expand...


Doesn't seem like it would be very accurate at all.


----------



## Faun

ChrisL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass ... No one has died since from that shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?  That doesn't mean I don't want to know more about this case, the shooter, the motive, etc.,etc., etc.  Now, go take your old man pills and take a nap or something.  You are nothing but oppositional and argumentative and speaking with you is a waste of time and very unenjoyable, so . . . .  fuck off loser.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck, I post here for my entertainment, not yours. Has it occurred to you there is nothing new in the news lately because there have been no new developments released by investigators lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet again, fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> And again, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to keep talking about the news and the investigators and wondering why they haven't been doing interviews, updating the public or released any new information about this case, and even though that apparently really bothers you, there is absolutely nothing you can do about it.  You are neutered.
Click to expand...

LOL

I’m not the one here crying like a bitch. I’m the one exposing what an idiot you are by posting links to stories you claim don’t exist.


----------



## Faun

ChrisL said:


> Now, back to the topic and ignoring the putz.  I read there was a suicide note too.  Has anyone heard anything on the news about what was contained in this suicide note?


Yes, you’re reading nonsense again. There was no suicide note. There was a paper found with some logistics jotted down.

Note in Las Vegas gunman's hotel room included details of bullet trajectory

Again, no new news. If you were really interested in this case, you should have already known this by now.


----------



## ChrisL

Faun said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?  That doesn't mean I don't want to know more about this case, the shooter, the motive, etc.,etc., etc.  Now, go take your old man pills and take a nap or something.  You are nothing but oppositional and argumentative and speaking with you is a waste of time and very unenjoyable, so . . . .  fuck off loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, I post here for my entertainment, not yours. Has it occurred to you there is nothing new in the news lately because there have been no new developments released by investigators lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet again, fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> And again, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to keep talking about the news and the investigators and wondering why they haven't been doing interviews, updating the public or released any new information about this case, and even though that apparently really bothers you, there is absolutely nothing you can do about it.  You are neutered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I’m not the one here crying like a bitch. I’m the one exposing what an idiot you are by posting links to stories you claim don’t exist.
Click to expand...


Sure you are.  You've been crying and whining to me since I brought up the subject.  Still don't know why, but whatever.  Continue on.  I will just ignore you.


----------



## ChrisL

Faun said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to the topic and ignoring the putz.  I read there was a suicide note too.  Has anyone heard anything on the news about what was contained in this suicide note?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you’re reading nonsense again. There was no suicide note. There was a paper found with some logistics jotted down.
> 
> Note in Las Vegas gunman's hotel room included details of bullet trajectory
> 
> Again, no new news. If you were really interested in this case, you should have already known this by now.
Click to expand...


Haven't heard anything about it on the news.


----------



## Faun

ChrisL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbfuck, I post here for my entertainment, not yours. Has it occurred to you there is nothing new in the news lately because there have been no new developments released by investigators lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again, fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> And again, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to keep talking about the news and the investigators and wondering why they haven't been doing interviews, updating the public or released any new information about this case, and even though that apparently really bothers you, there is absolutely nothing you can do about it.  You are neutered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> I’m not the one here crying like a bitch. I’m the one exposing what an idiot you are by posting links to stories you claim don’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you are.  You've been crying and whining to me since I brought up the subject.  Still don't know why, but whatever.  Continue on.  I will just ignore you.
Click to expand...

LOL

Your dementia is noted and discarded. Hell, you can’t even keep your word — you said you were going to ignore me. Why can’t you?


----------



## Faun

ChrisL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to the topic and ignoring the putz.  I read there was a suicide note too.  Has anyone heard anything on the news about what was contained in this suicide note?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you’re reading nonsense again. There was no suicide note. There was a paper found with some logistics jotted down.
> 
> Note in Las Vegas gunman's hotel room included details of bullet trajectory
> 
> Again, no new news. If you were really interested in this case, you should have already known this by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't heard anything about it on the news.
Click to expand...

That only means you’re not paying attention. That’s not the news’ fault.


----------



## ChrisL

Tell me when the troll has gone back under his dirty little bridge.


----------



## Skull Pilot

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between automatic fire and semiautomatic fire.
> 
> Bump stocks do not change semiautomatic fire into automatic fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is the impression the media has been giving.  What exactly does it do then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatic fire 1 trigger pull needed for multiple rounds to be fired
> Semiautomatic fire 1 trigger pull needed for every round fired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how is it different if you use a bump stock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All bump firing does is use the natural recoil of the rifle to move the gun back and forth while the trigger finger remains stationary.  Yes it can result in faster fire than keeping the rifle stationary and moving the trigger finger but it still isn't anywhere near as fast as automatic fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem like it would be very accurate at all.
Click to expand...

It's not but the Vegas psycho was firing into a huge crowd


----------



## Ace Nova

Las Vegas shooter's laptop missing its hard drive

*A laptop computer recovered from the Las Vegas hotel room where Stephen Paddock launched the deadliest mass shooting in U.S. history was missing its hard drive, depriving investigators of a potential key source of information on why he killed and maimed so many people, ABC News has learned.

Paddock is believed to have removed the hard drive before fatally shooting himself, and the missing device has not yet been recovered, sources told ABC News.

*


----------



## beagle9

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between automatic fire and semiautomatic fire.
> 
> Bump stocks do not change semiautomatic fire into automatic fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is the impression the media has been giving.  What exactly does it do then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Automatic fire 1 trigger pull needed for multiple rounds to be fired
> Semiautomatic fire 1 trigger pull needed for every round fired
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how is it different if you use a bump stock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All bump firing does is use the natural recoil of the rifle to move the gun back and forth while the trigger finger remains stationary.  Yes it can result in faster fire than keeping the rifle stationary and moving the trigger finger but it still isn't anywhere near as fast as automatic fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem like it would be very accurate at all.
Click to expand...

. Mattered not in that particular situation because the chosen venue fit the chosen application he used. Until we learn how many were actually trampled verses how many were shot, we have to be highly critical of the bumpstock mechanism used to increase the rate of fire in order to injure as many as he could during the attack.  It's either that he's a genius or a bumbling fool, so I ask everyone here which is it I wonder ??


----------



## beagle9

Tucker Carlson had a great segment last night on the case, where as he was asking alot of the same questions we are, and therefore putting the spotlight back on it. He was pointing out how weird the case is getting, especially with the situation about the person Jesus Campos who was supposedly shot in the leg by Paddock.


----------



## Dalia

Ace Nova said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can bump fire a semiautomatic without a bump stock but of course you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  He fired hundreds of rounds of ammunition that fortunately hit nothing but air.  That is the nature of rapid fire.  You don't hit anything important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...maybe if you're shooting at a single target.
> 
> He fired into a crowd of 20,000 people piled together like sardines....he hit plenty of people.
Click to expand...

That's right, 20,000 people at the concert which makes it even more suspicious that "Paddock" would have needed to shoot from two Windows.


----------



## Dalia

ChrisL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  He fired hundreds of rounds of ammunition that fortunately hit nothing but air.  That is the nature of rapid fire.  You don't hit anything important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Did the case and the people shot disappear off the face of the Earth ??  How do we know who was shot & wounded, and who was trampled ???  Where did the case go ??.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right.  It's been pretty quiet.  No names of people who died, no updates about how the people who were injured are doing, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> These Are the Victims of the Las Vegas Shooting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about on the news of course.  This is from Time and it's dated October 6.  It is now October 24.
Click to expand...


I agree with you ChrisL, this is the worst Mass shooting in the United States and after a few days they do not talk about it anymore. I thought it was only here in France that it did not interest the media. CNN talked about it for a few days and that's it. no follow-up, no other information on the victims, the wounded or the shooter "Paddock" NOTHING.
In France, 3 days after the Mass shooting the news was about Brigitte Macron and her blue skirt with a banner at the bottom of the tv that said: the brother of Paddock talk and then nothing.
The media is pretty screw up, i tell you.


----------



## Ace Nova

Jesus Campos left for Mexico days after Las Vegas shooting | Daily Mail Online

Jesus Campos, the security guard that was shot in the leg, left the country right after the shooting, then came back about a week later.


----------



## basquebromance

Las Vegas victims targeted by death threats after surviving massacre: ‘I hope someone truly shoots you’


----------



## beagle9

Was the group being targeted, a target based upon their supposed political views or supposed affiliation to what may have been considered as a Trump supporter(s) ???? Could Paddock have been hired by outsiders, and what exactly are the connections in it all ??  Who hired Steven Paddock ?  Was Paddock murdered after he committed the act that he committed ????


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dalia said:


> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that needs to be banned is quick reloading magazines. Just limit the guns to 15 rounds and reloading one cartridge at a time. That would eliminate the ability of one person to fire thousands of rounds into crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  He fired hundreds of rounds of ammunition that fortunately hit nothing but air.  That is the nature of rapid fire.  You don't hit anything important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...maybe if you're shooting at a single target.
> 
> He fired into a crowd of 20,000 people piled together like sardines....he hit plenty of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right, 20,000 people at the concert which makes it even more suspicious that "Paddock" would have needed to shoot from two Windows.
Click to expand...

He shot from two windows, because he didnt just shoot at the crowd. He also tried to blow up a fuel tank. These are facts known to anyone who reads the news.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  He fired hundreds of rounds of ammunition that fortunately hit nothing but air.  That is the nature of rapid fire.  You don't hit anything important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...maybe if you're shooting at a single target.
> 
> He fired into a crowd of 20,000 people piled together like sardines....he hit plenty of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right, 20,000 people at the concert which makes it even more suspicious that "Paddock" would have needed to shoot from two Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He shot from two windows, because he didnt just shoot at the crowd. He also tried to blow up a fuel tank. These are facts known to anyone who reads the news.
Click to expand...

. Yes, and the fact that he took it that far seems to suggest it was a hired hit that was meant to do maximum damage.  Who hired Paddock to do what he had done ??  Was he desperate for money due to some events that took place in his life, and who knew of his desperation ?  Was he betrayed after being hired, and then killed after the hit took place ??


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  He fired hundreds of rounds of ammunition that fortunately hit nothing but air.  That is the nature of rapid fire.  You don't hit anything important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...maybe if you're shooting at a single target.
> 
> He fired into a crowd of 20,000 people piled together like sardines....he hit plenty of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right, 20,000 people at the concert which makes it even more suspicious that "Paddock" would have needed to shoot from two Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He shot from two windows, because he didnt just shoot at the crowd. He also tried to blow up a fuel tank. These are facts known to anyone who reads the news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Yes, and the fact that he took it that far seems to suggest it was a hired hit that was meant to do maximum damage.  Who hired Paddock to do what he had done ??  Was he desperate for money due to some events that took place in his life, and who knew of his desperation ?  Was he betrayed after being hired, and then killed after the hit took place ??
Click to expand...


It doesnt suggest that to me at all, and I find that to be silly. Nobody hired him. He just went on a killing spree.


----------



## beagle9

What if Paddock was hired, betrayed, and then killed in order to be framed as the soul person involved as he was found laying on the floor alledgedly a victim of suicide ??  Who could have framed Paddock ??


----------



## beagle9

Think people..


----------



## beagle9

What, another set up in Niger ??  What is going on with all these "SET UP'S taking place against our soldiers and our citizens now ?? Another topic, but are these events connected in some weird way ?  Are their inward forces working with outside forces to hurt American's, and to hurt the American political system in this nation ?? Are people being targeted for their supposed political beliefs, active orders in the military or upon their affiliations and/or views ??


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

*crickets*


----------



## beagle9

Think people..


----------



## beagle9

Is there video from anywhere that can be super imposed in order to actually see the person in the window firing the weapon(s) ?


----------



## basquebromance

Trump needs to donate some cash!

Las Vegas shooting victims struggle to afford mounting medical costs


----------



## basquebromance

"BREAKING: Las Vegas shooter Paddock owned a "Ranch" in Las Vegas that worked with Philippines NGO's and CHILDREN. Ex-wife owns offshoot."

Mike Tokes on Twitter


----------



## beagle9

This Campos guy, umm I wouldn't let him out of my sight if I were the FBI. I would keep him as a person of high interest for further questioning in the case, and for quite sometime going foward in the investigation.... Him leaving the country right after such an horrific event took place, and it being one in which he was wounded in (to me) makes him appear high on the person of interest list imho..


----------



## basquebromance

this is real
Raw audio: Mandalay Bay security guard reports Las Vegas shooting


----------



## beagle9

basquebromance said:


> this is real
> Raw audio: Mandalay Bay security guard reports Las Vegas shooting


. Ok, so it places him at the scene close to Paddock, where he (Campos) was alledgedly making a call to police in order to report a shooting in progress ??  I can hear what appears to be gun fire in the background as he is speaking to the operator.  Now how did Paddock know he (Campos) was there again, otherwise in order to alledgedly open fire on him after his discovery of this Campos character ??  Now did Campos discover him (Paddock) by hearing a drill and/or drilling going on in that room or did he discover Paddock already shooting into the crowd below in which is what this call sounds like when listening to it ??   All I know is that this is a strange case, and you have two star witnesses who were together on the same floor, and at the scene (Paddock and Campos),  one wounded, and the other one unfortunately deceased at the scene by mysterious means.


----------



## basquebromance

Couple that survived the Vegas shooting dies in car crash.

 How many others will die to coverup?
Couple with Henderson ties die in crash after surviving Las Vegas shooting


----------



## beagle9

basquebromance said:


> Couple that survived the Vegas shooting dies in car crash.
> 
> How many others will die to coverup?
> Couple with Henderson ties die in crash after surviving Las Vegas shooting


Well, for as many people that were at that concert, it's probably nothing unusual really. Now if the group only consisted of "I know what you did last summer" numbers, then Houston we would have a problem.  Sorry to hear about the couple dying after all that.


----------



## beagle9

What if Paddock was tricked into a possible gun sale scam, and the alledged buyers wanted a few weapons set up in order to preview them, but the weapons sale was a sham intended on setting Paddock up,  so they killed Paddock, opened fire on the crowd below, and then escaped leaving him lying there dead on the floor as the only shooter ??  What if both windows had shooters in them ?  Might explain the heavy death toll, and the injury numbers if they weren't trampled to death. There may not have been a trampling, because no one knew where the gun fire was coming from, so they opted to just get down instead of run. Some moved out when they saw people shot around them, but that wasn't an entire crowd like you would see with cows or horses when spooked in a herd. Animals can speak to each other through body language and movement, yet humans are more independent and different than the animals...


----------



## skye

The stink of this Las Vegas shooting

goes to high heaven!

My God! the lies and the cover up......


----------



## Old Yeller

Note:  I remember in one pic posted I saw a 5lb? Small one-armed Sledge hammer laying on the floor.  That kind indicated pre-meditation and blows some conspiracy "out the window" no pun intended. They also said he was setup back far enough to hide the muzzle flashes.  How could that be known? How could he know? 


I don't know......and they ain't talking.  And why are "posters" so sensitive not to post the bloody Paddock pics?  If you don't want to look scroll past.  I want to see it all.  No censorship req'd.


----------



## ChrisL

I hate Twitter links though.


----------



## Ame®icano

In a nutshell: 
They survived mass shooting.
Just to crash into community gate in upscale neighborhood for no apparent reason.
Takes fire crews over an hour to put out vehicle fire.
*
Couple with Henderson ties die in crash after surviving Las Vegas shooting*


----------



## Manonthestreet

basquebromance said:


> Couple that survived the Vegas shooting dies in car crash.
> 
> How many others will die to coverup?
> Couple with Henderson ties die in crash after surviving Las Vegas shooting


Like to see some photos of said metal gate.


----------



## depotoo

Along with the empty laptop discovery.





beagle9 said:


> This Campos guy, umm I wouldn't let him out of my sight if I were the FBI. I would keep him as a person of high interest for further questioning in the case, and for quite sometime going foward in the investigation.... Him leaving the country right after such an horrific event took place, and it being one in which he was wounded in (to me) makes him appear high on the person of interest list imho..


----------



## Dalia

beagle9 said:


> Was the group being targeted, a target based upon their supposed political views or supposed affiliation to what may have been considered as a Trump supporter(s) ???? Could Paddock have been hired by outsiders, and what exactly are the connections in it all ??  Who hired Steven Paddock ?  Was Paddock murdered after he committed the act that he committed ????


These were the contries boys and gils who were targeted "Paddock" maybe one of those anti Trump crazies one? CNN will still talk about the mass shooting if it would have been Blacks or Muslims at the concert.
They are whites and they loved the country and Trump surely. their lives are worthless to compare to the NEWS as those NFL players kneels to protest the world is rotten today


----------



## Dalia

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's already a way around that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas shooter would not have fired so many shots with that contraption. He was firing 50 round burst. If laws don't work then eliminate all traffic & drug laws & building codes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  He fired hundreds of rounds of ammunition that fortunately hit nothing but air.  That is the nature of rapid fire.  You don't hit anything important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...maybe if you're shooting at a single target.
> 
> He fired into a crowd of 20,000 people piled together like sardines....he hit plenty of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right, 20,000 people at the concert which makes it even more suspicious that "Paddock" would have needed to shoot from two Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He shot from two windows, because he didnt just shoot at the crowd. He also tried to blow up a fuel tank. These are facts known to anyone who reads the news.
Click to expand...

I knew about the fact that he wan't to blow up a fuel tank. which news you are talking about ?


----------



## MindWars

Oh it's not to obvious all these witnesses are suddenly dying off.  The only ones dumb enough not to pick up on it is you guessed typical leftist sheep.

Husband, wife who survived Las Vegas shooting die in crash

LAS VEGAS — A husband and wife from California who survived the mass shooting at a Las Vegas country music festival died several weeks after the Oct. 1 massacre in an auto crash.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Very suspicious this happening just before Congress was about to vote on a pro-gun bill.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Here's a little something I noticed, ever heard of "Triangulation of fire"?


http://nebula.wsimg.com/9b02e690ffb...2BB905E3A29F5399A&disposition=0&alloworigin=1

Ooo! Also found this! Mike Tokes on Twitter


----------



## Dalia

Flight records indicate a covert helicopter rooftop EXFIL may have taken place just minutes after the massacre.
Official Radar Video From Night Of The Las Vegas Shooting


----------



## Dalia

MindWars said:


> Oh it's not to obvious all these witnesses are suddenly dying off.  The only ones dumb enough not to pick up on it is you guessed typical leftist sheep.
> 
> Husband, wife who survived Las Vegas shooting die in crash
> 
> LAS VEGAS — A husband and wife from California who survived the mass shooting at a Las Vegas country music festival died several weeks after the Oct. 1 massacre in an auto crash.



More Las Vegas Survivor's found dead and FBI wiped clean confiscated phones and laptops


----------



## depotoo

Mandalay Bay says four armed *officers* were on the 32nd floor as the *Las* *Vegas* …

*Las* *Vegas* police *officer* fired *shot* in Mandalay Bay suite after mass shooting


----------



## beagle9

depotoo said:


> Mandalay Bay says four armed *officers* were on the 32nd floor as the *Las* *Vegas* …
> 
> *Las* *Vegas* police *officer* fired *shot* in Mandalay Bay suite after mass shooting


. Could you summarize this for us.. What's your opinion of this in which you have posted?


----------



## Sundance508

I gave you guys the motive for the shooting right after it happened....I was able to do this primarily because I am very familiar with life in vegas....I dont think that many believed me......here is the proof...........Las Vegas shooting: Paddock's girlfriend may be hiding something, sheriff suggests


----------



## beagle9

Sundance508 said:


> I gave you guys the motive for the shooting right after it happened....I was able to do this primarily because I am very familiar with life in vegas....I dont think that many believed me......here is the proof...........Las Vegas shooting: Paddock's girlfriend may be hiding something, sheriff suggests


. So you think it's tied to terrorism through the girlfriend maybe ?  Was Paddock indoctrinated somehow ?


----------



## Marion Morrison

beagle9 said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you guys the motive for the shooting right after it happened....I was able to do this primarily because I am very familiar with life in vegas....I dont think that many believed me......here is the proof...........Las Vegas shooting: Paddock's girlfriend may be hiding something, sheriff suggests
> 
> 
> 
> . So you think it's tied to terrorism through the girlfriend maybe ?  Was Paddock indoctrinated somehow ?
Click to expand...


It's likely. Possibly through the penis.


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you guys the motive for the shooting right after it happened....I was able to do this primarily because I am very familiar with life in vegas....I dont think that many believed me......here is the proof...........Las Vegas shooting: Paddock's girlfriend may be hiding something, sheriff suggests
> 
> 
> 
> . So you think it's tied to terrorism through the girlfriend maybe ?  Was Paddock indoctrinated somehow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's likely. Possibly through the penis.
Click to expand...

. Meh, their age sort of suggest the opposite on that note. Probably tied to money if anything, but why would he kill himself is the huge mystery ?  Yes, I know the reality of what he had just done could have set in on him, and he might have killed himself on that note, but what led him to commit the act needs to be known eventually and hopefully it will be.


----------



## Sundance508

beagle9 said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you guys the motive for the shooting right after it happened....I was able to do this primarily because I am very familiar with life in vegas....I dont think that many believed me......here is the proof...........Las Vegas shooting: Paddock's girlfriend may be hiding something, sheriff suggests
> 
> 
> 
> . So you think it's tied to terrorism through the girlfriend maybe ?  Was Paddock indoctrinated somehow ?
Click to expand...


That has not been demonstrated....however it would be interesting to know if she is a muslim....lots of muslims in the philipines.  However....the sheriff of vegas has now revealed that Paddock was a loser....gambled away a significant amount of his original wealth...as the sheriff said...paddock realized the wolf was at the door.....aka he would have to change his lifestyle...could no longer afford to be a high roller...this was devastating for him....many gamblers in vegas comitt suicide when they lose enough to force them to change their life style.


----------



## Sundance508

beagle9 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you guys the motive for the shooting right after it happened....I was able to do this primarily because I am very familiar with life in vegas....I dont think that many believed me......here is the proof...........Las Vegas shooting: Paddock's girlfriend may be hiding something, sheriff suggests
> 
> 
> 
> . So you think it's tied to terrorism through the girlfriend maybe ?  Was Paddock indoctrinated somehow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's likely. Possibly through the penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Meh, their age sort of suggest the opposite on that note. Probably tied to money if anything, but why would he kill himself is the huge mystery ?  Yes, I know the reality of what he had just done could have set in on him, and he might have killed himself on that note, but what led him to commit the act needs to be known eventually and hopefully it will be.
Click to expand...


It has been presented...you must not be reading the posts presented in regards to why he probably became suicidal...the reason so many gamblers in vegas have killed themselves.....they lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle...they cannot adapt to that so they kill themselves.  The difference in the paddock case was that he decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.

Las Vegas Sheriff Lombardo.........
Sheriff Lombardo said that since September 2015, Paddock – a high-rolling gambler – had lost a significant amount of wealth.

“I think that might have a determining factor on what he determined to do,” Lombardo said.

The sheriff said 'Paddock was narcissistic, had some bouts of depression and was very status-driven, based on how he liked to be recognized in the casinos and by his family and friends, which was starting to decline.'

In other words he had reached the point where he would no longer be able to conceal his losses to the casinoes and could no longer afford to be a high roller aka....the wolf was at the door to quote the sheriff.

Las Vegas shooting: Paddock's girlfriend may be hiding something, sheriff suggests


----------



## beagle9

Sundance508 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you guys the motive for the shooting right after it happened....I was able to do this primarily because I am very familiar with life in vegas....I dont think that many believed me......here is the proof...........Las Vegas shooting: Paddock's girlfriend may be hiding something, sheriff suggests
> 
> 
> 
> . So you think it's tied to terrorism through the girlfriend maybe ?  Was Paddock indoctrinated somehow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has not been demonstrated....however it would be interesting to know if she is a muslim....lots of muslims in the philipines.  However....the sheriff of vegas has now revealed that Paddock was a loser....gambled away a significant amount of his original wealth...as the sheriff said...paddock realized the wolf was at the door.....aka he would have to change his lifestyle...could no longer afford to be a high roller...this was devastating for him....many gamblers in vegas comitt suicide when they lose enough to force them to change their life style.
Click to expand...

. Might have been looking for a pay off afterwards, but the act was so hurrendous that he couldn't deal with what he had done for the payoff maybe ?


----------



## beagle9

Sundance508 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you guys the motive for the shooting right after it happened....I was able to do this primarily because I am very familiar with life in vegas....I dont think that many believed me......here is the proof...........Las Vegas shooting: Paddock's girlfriend may be hiding something, sheriff suggests
> 
> 
> 
> . So you think it's tied to terrorism through the girlfriend maybe ?  Was Paddock indoctrinated somehow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's likely. Possibly through the penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Meh, their age sort of suggest the opposite on that note. Probably tied to money if anything, but why would he kill himself is the huge mystery ?  Yes, I know the reality of what he had just done could have set in on him, and he might have killed himself on that note, but what led him to commit the act needs to be known eventually and hopefully it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has been presented...you must not be reading the posts presented in regards to why he probably became suicidal...the reason so many gamblers in vegas have killed themselves.....they lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle...they cannot adapt to that so they kill themselves.  The difference in the paddock case was that he decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.
Click to expand...

. Could be just that and nothing more, but it seems that could be determined somehow.  His plan seems to have left athorities totally baffled, and that is interesting because it makes it appear that he was hiding alot more.


----------



## Sundance508

beagle9 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandalay Bay says four armed *officers* were on the 32nd floor as the *Las* *Vegas* …
> 
> *Las* *Vegas* police *officer* fired *shot* in Mandalay Bay suite after mass shooting
> 
> 
> 
> . Could you summarize this for us.. What's your opinion of this in which you have posted?
Click to expand...


Paddock was living a lie....his family and friends thought he was a 'successful gambler' even the media bought that narrative.  In reality aka in the real world there is no such thing as a successful gambler if you play against the casinoes in vegas....they hire expert mathmaticians to fix all the games in their favor...one cannot beat those odds ...especially in the long term....and paddock had been playing for years....he finally reached the point where he had gambled away so much money (and he did have a lot to gamble away)...that even though he had a huge ego and was narcisstic he had to admit he was a loser....but he could not accept responsibility for being so stupid to gamble away his wealth...he had to blame someone else....(very common with gamblers)so he blamed the casinoes...and after deciding to comitt suicide he decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes just before he killed himself.


----------



## depotoo

He still had money.  He wired over a hundred grand cash to the Philippines.  He owned numerous properties which he paid cash for, over $100,000 in weapons, two planes, and no telling how much more cash.





Sundance508 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you guys the motive for the shooting right after it happened....I was able to do this primarily because I am very familiar with life in vegas....I dont think that many believed me......here is the proof...........Las Vegas shooting: Paddock's girlfriend may be hiding something, sheriff suggests
> 
> 
> 
> . So you think it's tied to terrorism through the girlfriend maybe ?  Was Paddock indoctrinated somehow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's likely. Possibly through the penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Meh, their age sort of suggest the opposite on that note. Probably tied to money if anything, but why would he kill himself is the huge mystery ?  Yes, I know the reality of what he had just done could have set in on him, and he might have killed himself on that note, but what led him to commit the act needs to be known eventually and hopefully it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has been presented...you must not be reading the posts presented in regards to why he probably became suicidal...the reason so many gamblers in vegas have killed themselves.....they lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle...they cannot adapt to that so they kill themselves.  The difference in the paddock case was that he decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

Sundance508 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandalay Bay says four armed *officers* were on the 32nd floor as the *Las* *Vegas* …
> 
> *Las* *Vegas* police *officer* fired *shot* in Mandalay Bay suite after mass shooting
> 
> 
> 
> . Could you summarize this for us.. What's your opinion of this in which you have posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paddock was living a lie....his family and friends thought he was a 'successful gambler' even the media bought that narrative.  In reality aka in the real world there is no such thing as a successful gambler if you play against the casinoes in vegas....they hire expert mathmaticians to fix all the games in their favor...one cannot beat those odds ...especially in the long term....and paddock had been playing for years....he finally reached the point where he had gambled away so much money (and he did have a lot to gamble away)...that even though he had a huge ego and was narcisstic he had to admit he was a loser....but he could not accept responsibility for being so stupid to gamble away his wealth...he had to blame someone else....(very common with gamblers)so he blamed the casinoes...and after deciding to comitt suicide he decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes just before he killed himself.
Click to expand...

. The extensive plan seems to debunk the simplicity of a gambler finally losing in his high stakes lifestyle.  His losing as a gambler came with the territory, so his shock over losing in life shouldn't have drove him mad so much to the point of what had taken place. Hmm.


----------



## Sundance508

beagle9 said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you guys the motive for the shooting right after it happened....I was able to do this primarily because I am very familiar with life in vegas....I dont think that many believed me......here is the proof...........Las Vegas shooting: Paddock's girlfriend may be hiding something, sheriff suggests
> 
> 
> 
> . So you think it's tied to terrorism through the girlfriend maybe ?  Was Paddock indoctrinated somehow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's likely. Possibly through the penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Meh, their age sort of suggest the opposite on that note. Probably tied to money if anything, but why would he kill himself is the huge mystery ?  Yes, I know the reality of what he had just done could have set in on him, and he might have killed himself on that note, but what led him to commit the act needs to be known eventually and hopefully it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has been presented...you must not be reading the posts presented in regards to why he probably became suicidal...the reason so many gamblers in vegas have killed themselves.....they lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle...they cannot adapt to that so they kill themselves.  The difference in the paddock case was that he decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Could be just that and nothing more, but it seems that could be determined somehow.  His plan seems to have left athorities totally baffled, and that is interesting because it makes it appear that he was hiding alot more.
Click to expand...


First of all the Vegas authorities did not want to admit that his gambling losses drove him to suicide and to take revenge on vegas....it is rather amazing to finally see the Sheriff come out and say that his motive was very likely due to his gambling losses....he did not say it directly or plainly but it was clear enough...paddock was a loser....though he convinced those around him he was a successful gambler...which of course is a oxymoron...no such thing as a successful gambler when you are playing in the casinoes....You might win now and then or hit a lucky streak now and then but if you play long enough you will lose everything...a mathamatical certainty...and paddock played for years...case closed.  Nuff said.


----------



## depotoo

beagle9 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandalay Bay says four armed *officers* were on the 32nd floor as the *Las* *Vegas* …
> 
> *Las* *Vegas* police *officer* fired *shot* in Mandalay Bay suite after mass shooting
> 
> 
> 
> . Could you summarize this for us.. What's your opinion of this in which you have posted?
Click to expand...

Just how the story keeps changing.  Almost daily, it seems.
Have my own thoughts, but won’t voice them here.  I could be wrong, but...
 Will just state you should check out the southern Philippines, as well as missing hard drives, position of weapon, etc.


----------



## depotoo

No, he carried no debt. I think you are hearing what you want to believe.  It’s not that simple.  





Sundance508 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . So you think it's tied to terrorism through the girlfriend maybe ?  Was Paddock indoctrinated somehow ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's likely. Possibly through the penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Meh, their age sort of suggest the opposite on that note. Probably tied to money if anything, but why would he kill himself is the huge mystery ?  Yes, I know the reality of what he had just done could have set in on him, and he might have killed himself on that note, but what led him to commit the act needs to be known eventually and hopefully it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has been presented...you must not be reading the posts presented in regards to why he probably became suicidal...the reason so many gamblers in vegas have killed themselves.....they lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle...they cannot adapt to that so they kill themselves.  The difference in the paddock case was that he decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Could be just that and nothing more, but it seems that could be determined somehow.  His plan seems to have left athorities totally baffled, and that is interesting because it makes it appear that he was hiding alot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all the Vegas authorities did not want to admit that his gambling losses drove him to suicide and to take revenge on vegas....it is rather amazing to finally see the Sheriff come out and say that his motive was very likely due to his gambling losses....he did not say it directly or plainly but it was clear enough...paddock was a loser....though he convinced those around him he was a successful gambler...which of course is a oxymoron...no such thing as a successful gambler when you are playing in the casinoes....You might win now and then or hit a lucky streak now and then but if you play long enough you will lose everything...a mathamatical certainty...and paddock played for years...case closed.  Nuff said.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

Sundance508 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . So you think it's tied to terrorism through the girlfriend maybe ?  Was Paddock indoctrinated somehow ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's likely. Possibly through the penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Meh, their age sort of suggest the opposite on that note. Probably tied to money if anything, but why would he kill himself is the huge mystery ?  Yes, I know the reality of what he had just done could have set in on him, and he might have killed himself on that note, but what led him to commit the act needs to be known eventually and hopefully it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has been presented...you must not be reading the posts presented in regards to why he probably became suicidal...the reason so many gamblers in vegas have killed themselves.....they lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle...they cannot adapt to that so they kill themselves.  The difference in the paddock case was that he decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Could be just that and nothing more, but it seems that could be determined somehow.  His plan seems to have left athorities totally baffled, and that is interesting because it makes it appear that he was hiding alot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all the Vegas authorities did not want to admit that his gambling losses drove him to suicide and to take revenge on vegas....it is rather amazing to finally see the Sheriff come out and say that his motive was very likely due to his gambling losses....he did not say it directly or plainly but it was clear enough...paddock was a loser....though he convinced those around him he was a successful gambler...which of course is a oxymoron...no such thing as a successful gambler when you are playing in the casinoes....You might win now and then or hit a lucky streak now and then but if you play long enough you will lose everything...a mathamatical certainty...and paddock played for years...case closed.  Nuff said.
Click to expand...

. Him being a veteran loser/gambler defies all logic to the path he chose in the end.


----------



## depotoo

And the fact he had no debt, numerous assets, as well as cash.





beagle9 said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's likely. Possibly through the penis.
> 
> 
> 
> . Meh, their age sort of suggest the opposite on that note. Probably tied to money if anything, but why would he kill himself is the huge mystery ?  Yes, I know the reality of what he had just done could have set in on him, and he might have killed himself on that note, but what led him to commit the act needs to be known eventually and hopefully it will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has been presented...you must not be reading the posts presented in regards to why he probably became suicidal...the reason so many gamblers in vegas have killed themselves.....they lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle...they cannot adapt to that so they kill themselves.  The difference in the paddock case was that he decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Could be just that and nothing more, but it seems that could be determined somehow.  His plan seems to have left athorities totally baffled, and that is interesting because it makes it appear that he was hiding alot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all the Vegas authorities did not want to admit that his gambling losses drove him to suicide and to take revenge on vegas....it is rather amazing to finally see the Sheriff come out and say that his motive was very likely due to his gambling losses....he did not say it directly or plainly but it was clear enough...paddock was a loser....though he convinced those around him he was a successful gambler...which of course is a oxymoron...no such thing as a successful gambler when you are playing in the casinoes....You might win now and then or hit a lucky streak now and then but if you play long enough you will lose everything...a mathamatical certainty...and paddock played for years...case closed.  Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Him being a veteran loser/gambler defies all logic to the path he chose in the end.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sundance508

beagle9 said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandalay Bay says four armed *officers* were on the 32nd floor as the *Las* *Vegas* …
> 
> *Las* *Vegas* police *officer* fired *shot* in Mandalay Bay suite after mass shooting
> 
> 
> 
> . Could you summarize this for us.. What's your opinion of this in which you have posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paddock was living a lie....his family and friends thought he was a 'successful gambler' even the media bought that narrative.  In reality aka in the real world there is no such thing as a successful gambler if you play against the casinoes in vegas....they hire expert mathmaticians to fix all the games in their favor...one cannot beat those odds ...especially in the long term....and paddock had been playing for years....he finally reached the point where he had gambled away so much money (and he did have a lot to gamble away)...that even though he had a huge ego and was narcisstic he had to admit he was a loser....but he could not accept responsibility for being so stupid to gamble away his wealth...he had to blame someone else....(very common with gamblers)so he blamed the casinoes...and after deciding to comitt suicide he decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes just before he killed himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The extensive plan seems to debunk the simplicity of a gambler finally losing in his high stakes lifestyle.  His losing as a gambler came with the territory, so his shock over losing in life shouldn't have drove him mad so much to the point of what had taken place. Hmm.
Click to expand...


Gamblers have a disease aka an addiction...no matter how smart they are and paddock was very intelligent....they  believe they are so good at what they do and so smart that they can beat the system....a gamblers illusion.

Now there are other things that contributed to his problem....very likely mental issues since he was the son of a psychopath and mental illness is known to run in families....plus he was on medication...in fact he abused a medication known to cause violence...valium...he had a doctor on retainer that gave him all the valium he wanted.

Also he had a huge ego and was narcisstic...which would make it very difficult for him to admit even to himself that he was in truth and reality a loser...he could not accept that....he had to blame someone else(this is well known about gamblers...they always blame someone else for their losses)so he blamed las vegas and the casinoes....I well remember riding in a cab to the airport and having to listen to a gambler cussing las vegas all they way to the airport because he had lost 20 grand which was a lot of money to him since he was just a working guy.....Paddock origninally had millions and no doubt lost hundreds of thousands of dollars...very likely even most of his money...the sheriff only said he had lost a significant amount of his original fortune....and that the wolf was at the door ...read his words.  Anyhow it was enough to force paddock to realize his life would have to change...he could not accept that so he became suicidal and decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes.


----------



## depotoo

I would question how he acquired what he did.


----------



## beagle9

depotoo said:


> I would question how he acquired what he did.


. You mean the weapons ?


----------



## Ace Nova

depotoo said:


> And the fact he had no debt, numerous assets, as well as cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Meh, their age sort of suggest the opposite on that note. Probably tied to money if anything, but why would he kill himself is the huge mystery ?  Yes, I know the reality of what he had just done could have set in on him, and he might have killed himself on that note, but what led him to commit the act needs to be known eventually and hopefully it will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been presented...you must not be reading the posts presented in regards to why he probably became suicidal...the reason so many gamblers in vegas have killed themselves.....they lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle...they cannot adapt to that so they kill themselves.  The difference in the paddock case was that he decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Could be just that and nothing more, but it seems that could be determined somehow.  His plan seems to have left athorities totally baffled, and that is interesting because it makes it appear that he was hiding alot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all the Vegas authorities did not want to admit that his gambling losses drove him to suicide and to take revenge on vegas....it is rather amazing to finally see the Sheriff come out and say that his motive was very likely due to his gambling losses....he did not say it directly or plainly but it was clear enough...paddock was a loser....though he convinced those around him he was a successful gambler...which of course is a oxymoron...no such thing as a successful gambler when you are playing in the casinoes....You might win now and then or hit a lucky streak now and then but if you play long enough you will lose everything...a mathamatical certainty...and paddock played for years...case closed.  Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Him being a veteran loser/gambler defies all logic to the path he chose in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Just because he wasn't "dead broke" yet doesn't mean he wasn't "broke" by his standards.  This guy was a multi-millionare, living the high roller life (or at least in his mind he was).  So he may have been down to his last $500k or even a million or so...he knew he would no longer be able to live the life he was living.  He would have needed to quit gambling and live a modest/normal life style...which would have gone against the image he had for himself.


----------



## depotoo

You keep ignoring the facts in this case.  Plain and simply.
True, gamblers can be addicted and lose their shirts.
, and commit suicide.    Problem is he had no debt.  He was not the typical addicted gambler. He did not play cards.  He played slots. 

Don’t know why you refuse to understand he was not your typical  losing gambler.  He wasn’t.  He paid cash for his numerous properties, no mortgages, sent over a $100,000 cash to the Philippines, no liens on any properties, over $100 grand in weapons.  He was not poor.  Period.





Sundance508 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandalay Bay says four armed *officers* were on the 32nd floor as the *Las* *Vegas* …
> 
> *Las* *Vegas* police *officer* fired *shot* in Mandalay Bay suite after mass shooting
> 
> 
> 
> . Could you summarize this for us.. What's your opinion of this in which you have posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paddock was living a lie....his family and friends thought he was a 'successful gambler' even the media bought that narrative.  In reality aka in the real world there is no such thing as a successful gambler if you play against the casinoes in vegas....they hire expert mathmaticians to fix all the games in their favor...one cannot beat those odds ...especially in the long term....and paddock had been playing for years....he finally reached the point where he had gambled away so much money (and he did have a lot to gamble away)...that even though he had a huge ego and was narcisstic he had to admit he was a loser....but he could not accept responsibility for being so stupid to gamble away his wealth...he had to blame someone else....(very common with gamblers)so he blamed the casinoes...and after deciding to comitt suicide he decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes just before he killed himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The extensive plan seems to debunk the simplicity of a gambler finally losing in his high stakes lifestyle.  His losing as a gambler came with the territory, so his shock over losing in life shouldn't have drove him mad so much to the point of what had taken place. Hmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gamblers have a disease aka an addiction...no matter how smart they are and paddock was very intelligent....they  believe they are so good at what they do and so smart that they can beat the system....a gamblers illusion.
> 
> Now there are other things that contributed to his problem....very likely mental issues since he was the son of a psychopath and mental illness is known to run in families....plus he was on medication...in fact he abused a medication known to cause violence...valium...he had a doctor on retainer that gave him all the valium he wanted.
> 
> Also he had a huge ego and was narcisstic...which would make it very difficult for him to admit even to himself that he was in truth and reality a loser...he could not accept that....he had to blame someone else(this is well known about gamblers...they always blame someone else for their losses)so he blamed las vegas and the casinoes....I well remember riding in a cab to the airport and having to listen to a gambler cussing las vegas all they way to the airport because he had lost 20 grand which was a lot of money to him since he was just a working guy.....Paddock origninally had millions and no doubt lost hundreds of thousands of dollars...very likely even most of his money...the sheriff only said he had lost a significant amount of his original fortune....and that the wolf was at the door ...read his words.  Anyhow it was enough to force paddock to realize his life would have to change...he could not accept that so he became suicidal and decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rambunctious

THIS WHOLE THING STINKS TO HIGH HEAVEN...


----------



## depotoo

You are looking for the obvious, rather than the truth.





Ace Nova said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact he had no debt, numerous assets, as well as cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been presented...you must not be reading the posts presented in regards to why he probably became suicidal...the reason so many gamblers in vegas have killed themselves.....they lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle...they cannot adapt to that so they kill themselves.  The difference in the paddock case was that he decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.
> 
> 
> 
> . Could be just that and nothing more, but it seems that could be determined somehow.  His plan seems to have left athorities totally baffled, and that is interesting because it makes it appear that he was hiding alot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all the Vegas authorities did not want to admit that his gambling losses drove him to suicide and to take revenge on vegas....it is rather amazing to finally see the Sheriff come out and say that his motive was very likely due to his gambling losses....he did not say it directly or plainly but it was clear enough...paddock was a loser....though he convinced those around him he was a successful gambler...which of course is a oxymoron...no such thing as a successful gambler when you are playing in the casinoes....You might win now and then or hit a lucky streak now and then but if you play long enough you will lose everything...a mathamatical certainty...and paddock played for years...case closed.  Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Him being a veteran loser/gambler defies all logic to the path he chose in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he wasn't "dead broke" yet doesn't mean he wasn't "broke" by his standards.  This guy was a multi-millionare, living the high roller life (or at least in his mind he was).  So he may have been down to his last $500k or even a million or so...he knew he would no longer be able to live the life he was living.  He would have needed to quit gambling and live a modest/normal life style...which would have gone against the image he had for himself.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

His cash.   





beagle9 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would question how he acquired what he did.
> 
> 
> 
> . You mean the weapons ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ace Nova

depotoo said:


> You are looking for the obvious, rather than the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact he had no debt, numerous assets, as well as cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Could be just that and nothing more, but it seems that could be determined somehow.  His plan seems to have left athorities totally baffled, and that is interesting because it makes it appear that he was hiding alot more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all the Vegas authorities did not want to admit that his gambling losses drove him to suicide and to take revenge on vegas....it is rather amazing to finally see the Sheriff come out and say that his motive was very likely due to his gambling losses....he did not say it directly or plainly but it was clear enough...paddock was a loser....though he convinced those around him he was a successful gambler...which of course is a oxymoron...no such thing as a successful gambler when you are playing in the casinoes....You might win now and then or hit a lucky streak now and then but if you play long enough you will lose everything...a mathamatical certainty...and paddock played for years...case closed.  Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Him being a veteran loser/gambler defies all logic to the path he chose in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he wasn't "dead broke" yet doesn't mean he wasn't "broke" by his standards.  This guy was a multi-millionare, living the high roller life (or at least in his mind he was).  So he may have been down to his last $500k or even a million or so...he knew he would no longer be able to live the life he was living.  He would have needed to quit gambling and live a modest/normal life style...which would have gone against the image he had for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The truth isn't always some wild conspiracy.  As a matter of fact, 99% of the time it's not a conspiracy...it's just the plain, boring, truth.


----------



## Sundance508

Ace Nova said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact he had no debt, numerous assets, as well as cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been presented...you must not be reading the posts presented in regards to why he probably became suicidal...the reason so many gamblers in vegas have killed themselves.....they lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle...they cannot adapt to that so they kill themselves.  The difference in the paddock case was that he decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.
> 
> 
> 
> . Could be just that and nothing more, but it seems that could be determined somehow.  His plan seems to have left athorities totally baffled, and that is interesting because it makes it appear that he was hiding alot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all the Vegas authorities did not want to admit that his gambling losses drove him to suicide and to take revenge on vegas....it is rather amazing to finally see the Sheriff come out and say that his motive was very likely due to his gambling losses....he did not say it directly or plainly but it was clear enough...paddock was a loser....though he convinced those around him he was a successful gambler...which of course is a oxymoron...no such thing as a successful gambler when you are playing in the casinoes....You might win now and then or hit a lucky streak now and then but if you play long enough you will lose everything...a mathamatical certainty...and paddock played for years...case closed.  Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Him being a veteran loser/gambler defies all logic to the path he chose in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he wasn't "dead broke" yet doesn't mean he wasn't "broke" by his standards.  This guy was a multi-millionare, living the high roller life (or at least in his mind he was).  So he may have been down to his last $500k or even a million or so...he knew he would no longer be able to live the life he was living.  He would have needed to quit gambling and lived a modest/normal life style...which would have gone against the image he had for himself.
Click to expand...


Absolutely correct....it is well known in vegas that all it takes for some gamblers to kill themselves is to lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle(in some cases it is really not a lot of money..just depends on how much the gambler has)...that is something some cannot accept...it is so painful for them they decide to end it all by killing themselves.  The only thing different about Paddock he decided to exact revenge....probably because of his mental and drug problems and the fact he was a gun collector....with a lot of guns at his disposal....he decided to go out in a blaze of glory(so he would not be forgotten) also knowing it would cost las vegas and the casinoes a lot of money...thus he would get revenge.  Delusional? yes....insane? most likely.

There is a well known story often told in vegas....about a security guard summoned to talk to a gambler who was about to jump off a roof because of his gambling losses....the security guard axed the jumper how much money he had lost?  The gambler said ten thousand dollars.....the security guard said...if you are that stupid go ahead and jump.

I am sure there are some on this board who have been to vegas and lost money...a very painful thing for most...it is just no fun to lose money...but most do not lose enough to force themselves to change their lifestyles...though it is common enough....to the point that Las Vegas leads the nation in suicides...though they cover that up pretty good.


----------



## depotoo

Sundance, you and Ace believe in your fantasy all you want.   But realize it doesn’t mean it is the right one.



Sundance508 said:


> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact he had no debt, numerous assets, as well as cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Could be just that and nothing more, but it seems that could be determined somehow.  His plan seems to have left athorities totally baffled, and that is interesting because it makes it appear that he was hiding alot more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all the Vegas authorities did not want to admit that his gambling losses drove him to suicide and to take revenge on vegas....it is rather amazing to finally see the Sheriff come out and say that his motive was very likely due to his gambling losses....he did not say it directly or plainly but it was clear enough...paddock was a loser....though he convinced those around him he was a successful gambler...which of course is a oxymoron...no such thing as a successful gambler when you are playing in the casinoes....You might win now and then or hit a lucky streak now and then but if you play long enough you will lose everything...a mathamatical certainty...and paddock played for years...case closed.  Nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Him being a veteran loser/gambler defies all logic to the path he chose in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he wasn't "dead broke" yet doesn't mean he wasn't "broke" by his standards.  This guy was a multi-millionare, living the high roller life (or at least in his mind he was).  So he may have been down to his last $500k or even a million or so...he knew he would no longer be able to live the life he was living.  He would have needed to quit gambling and lived a modest/normal life style...which would have gone against the image he had for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely correct....it is well known in vegas that all it takes for some gamblers to kill themselves is to lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle(in some cases it is really not a lot of money..just depends on how much the gambler has)...that is something some cannot accept...it is so painful for them they decide to end it all by killing themselves.  The only thing different about Paddock he decided to exact revenge....probably because of his mental and drug problems and the fact he was a gun collector....with a lot of guns at his disposal....he decided to go out in a blaze of glory(so he would not be forgotten) also knowing it would cost las vegas and the casinoes a lot of money...thus he would get revenge.  Delusional? yes....insane? most likely.
> 
> There is a well known story often told in vegas....about a security guard summoned to talk to a gambler who was about to jump off a roof because of his gambling losses....the security guard axed the jumper how much money he had lost?  The gambler said ten thousand dollars.....the security guard said...if you are that stupid go ahead and jump.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sundance508

depotoo said:


> Sundance, you and Ace believe in your fantasy all you want.   But realize it doesn’t mean it is the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact he had no debt, numerous assets, as well as cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all the Vegas authorities did not want to admit that his gambling losses drove him to suicide and to take revenge on vegas....it is rather amazing to finally see the Sheriff come out and say that his motive was very likely due to his gambling losses....he did not say it directly or plainly but it was clear enough...paddock was a loser....though he convinced those around him he was a successful gambler...which of course is a oxymoron...no such thing as a successful gambler when you are playing in the casinoes....You might win now and then or hit a lucky streak now and then but if you play long enough you will lose everything...a mathamatical certainty...and paddock played for years...case closed.  Nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> . Him being a veteran loser/gambler defies all logic to the path he chose in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he wasn't "dead broke" yet doesn't mean he wasn't "broke" by his standards.  This guy was a multi-millionare, living the high roller life (or at least in his mind he was).  So he may have been down to his last $500k or even a million or so...he knew he would no longer be able to live the life he was living.  He would have needed to quit gambling and lived a modest/normal life style...which would have gone against the image he had for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely correct....it is well known in vegas that all it takes for some gamblers to kill themselves is to lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle(in some cases it is really not a lot of money..just depends on how much the gambler has)...that is something some cannot accept...it is so painful for them they decide to end it all by killing themselves.  The only thing different about Paddock he decided to exact revenge....probably because of his mental and drug problems and the fact he was a gun collector....with a lot of guns at his disposal....he decided to go out in a blaze of glory(so he would not be forgotten) also knowing it would cost las vegas and the casinoes a lot of money...thus he would get revenge.  Delusional? yes....insane? most likely.
> 
> There is a well known story often told in vegas....about a security guard summoned to talk to a gambler who was about to jump off a roof because of his gambling losses....the security guard axed the jumper how much money he had lost?  The gambler said ten thousand dollars.....the security guard said...if you are that stupid go ahead and jump.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Look pal...I lived in vegas for years....i know how gamblers think....couple that with what the sheriff just said....destroys your claim of it being a fantasy.


----------



## Ace Nova

depotoo said:


> Sundance, you and Ace believe in your fantasy all you want.   But realize it doesn’t mean it is the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact he had no debt, numerous assets, as well as cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all the Vegas authorities did not want to admit that his gambling losses drove him to suicide and to take revenge on vegas....it is rather amazing to finally see the Sheriff come out and say that his motive was very likely due to his gambling losses....he did not say it directly or plainly but it was clear enough...paddock was a loser....though he convinced those around him he was a successful gambler...which of course is a oxymoron...no such thing as a successful gambler when you are playing in the casinoes....You might win now and then or hit a lucky streak now and then but if you play long enough you will lose everything...a mathamatical certainty...and paddock played for years...case closed.  Nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> . Him being a veteran loser/gambler defies all logic to the path he chose in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he wasn't "dead broke" yet doesn't mean he wasn't "broke" by his standards.  This guy was a multi-millionare, living the high roller life (or at least in his mind he was).  So he may have been down to his last $500k or even a million or so...he knew he would no longer be able to live the life he was living.  He would have needed to quit gambling and lived a modest/normal life style...which would have gone against the image he had for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely correct....it is well known in vegas that all it takes for some gamblers to kill themselves is to lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle(in some cases it is really not a lot of money..just depends on how much the gambler has)...that is something some cannot accept...it is so painful for them they decide to end it all by killing themselves.  The only thing different about Paddock he decided to exact revenge....probably because of his mental and drug problems and the fact he was a gun collector....with a lot of guns at his disposal....he decided to go out in a blaze of glory(so he would not be forgotten) also knowing it would cost las vegas and the casinoes a lot of money...thus he would get revenge.  Delusional? yes....insane? most likely.
> 
> There is a well known story often told in vegas....about a security guard summoned to talk to a gambler who was about to jump off a roof because of his gambling losses....the security guard axed the jumper how much money he had lost?  The gambler said ten thousand dollars.....the security guard said...if you are that stupid go ahead and jump.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


There's very little information about this case...and it's possible, as time goes by, more information will come out and there may be more to it than just this.  But as of now, with what we have, this is as rational explanation as any.


----------



## depotoo

That’s the problem.  You are trying to equate him as being the typical gambler that you saw fall from glory.  He wasn’t.





Sundance508 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance, you and Ace believe in your fantasy all you want.   But realize it doesn’t mean it is the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact he had no debt, numerous assets, as well as cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Him being a veteran loser/gambler defies all logic to the path he chose in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he wasn't "dead broke" yet doesn't mean he wasn't "broke" by his standards.  This guy was a multi-millionare, living the high roller life (or at least in his mind he was).  So he may have been down to his last $500k or even a million or so...he knew he would no longer be able to live the life he was living.  He would have needed to quit gambling and lived a modest/normal life style...which would have gone against the image he had for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely correct....it is well known in vegas that all it takes for some gamblers to kill themselves is to lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle(in some cases it is really not a lot of money..just depends on how much the gambler has)...that is something some cannot accept...it is so painful for them they decide to end it all by killing themselves.  The only thing different about Paddock he decided to exact revenge....probably because of his mental and drug problems and the fact he was a gun collector....with a lot of guns at his disposal....he decided to go out in a blaze of glory(so he would not be forgotten) also knowing it would cost las vegas and the casinoes a lot of money...thus he would get revenge.  Delusional? yes....insane? most likely.
> 
> There is a well known story often told in vegas....about a security guard summoned to talk to a gambler who was about to jump off a roof because of his gambling losses....the security guard axed the jumper how much money he had lost?  The gambler said ten thousand dollars.....the security guard said...if you are that stupid go ahead and jump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look pal...I lived in vegas for years....i know how gamblers think....couple that with what the sheriff just said....destroys your claim of
Click to expand...


----------



## Sundance508

depotoo said:


> You keep ignoring the facts in this case.  Plain and simply.
> True, gamblers can be addicted and lose their shirts.
> , and commit suicide.    Problem is he had no debt.  He was not the typical addicted gambler. He did not play cards.  He played slots.
> 
> Don’t know why you refuse to understand he was not your typical  losing gambler.  He wasn’t.  He paid cash for his numerous properties, no mortgages, sent over a $100,000 cash to the Philippines, no lines on any properties, over $100 grand in weapons.  He was not poor.  Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mandalay Bay says four armed *officers* were on the 32nd floor as the *Las* *Vegas* …
> 
> *Las* *Vegas* police *officer* fired *shot* in Mandalay Bay suite after mass shooting
> 
> 
> 
> . Could you summarize this for us.. What's your opinion of this in which you have posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paddock was living a lie....his family and friends thought he was a 'successful gambler' even the media bought that narrative.  In reality aka in the real world there is no such thing as a successful gambler if you play against the casinoes in vegas....they hire expert mathmaticians to fix all the games in their favor...one cannot beat those odds ...especially in the long term....and paddock had been playing for years....he finally reached the point where he had gambled away so much money (and he did have a lot to gamble away)...that even though he had a huge ego and was narcisstic he had to admit he was a loser....but he could not accept responsibility for being so stupid to gamble away his wealth...he had to blame someone else....(very common with gamblers)so he blamed the casinoes...and after deciding to comitt suicide he decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes just before he killed himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The extensive plan seems to debunk the simplicity of a gambler finally losing in his high stakes lifestyle.  His losing as a gambler came with the territory, so his shock over losing in life shouldn't have drove him mad so much to the point of what had taken place. Hmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gamblers have a disease aka an addiction...no matter how smart they are and paddock was very intelligent....they  believe they are so good at what they do and so smart that they can beat the system....a gamblers illusion.
> 
> Now there are other things that contributed to his problem....very likely mental issues since he was the son of a psychopath and mental illness is known to run in families....plus he was on medication...in fact he abused a medication known to cause violence...valium...he had a doctor on retainer that gave him all the valium he wanted.
> 
> Also he had a huge ego and was narcisstic...which would make it very difficult for him to admit even to himself that he was in truth and reality a loser...he could not accept that....he had to blame someone else(this is well known about gamblers...they always blame someone else for their losses)so he blamed las vegas and the casinoes....I well remember riding in a cab to the airport and having to listen to a gambler cussing las vegas all they way to the airport because he had lost 20 grand which was a lot of money to him since he was just a working guy.....Paddock origninally had millions and no doubt lost hundreds of thousands of dollars...very likely even most of his money...the sheriff only said he had lost a significant amount of his original fortune....and that the wolf was at the door ...read his words.  Anyhow it was enough to force paddock to realize his life would have to change...he could not accept that so he became suicidal and decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



The authorities in vegas have yet to release a full financial accounting of paddock...exactly how much he had lost of his original fortune...how much he had left....but if you understand what the sheriff meant when he said...the wolf was at the door ...meaning  at paddocks door then you will see what I mean...go back over what the sheriff said..you might get the drift then.


----------



## depotoo

Rational?  Yes, if you ignore what you want to that is not rational within that equation. 





Ace Nova said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance, you and Ace believe in your fantasy all you want.   But realize it doesn’t mean it is the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact he had no debt, numerous assets, as well as cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Him being a veteran loser/gambler defies all logic to the path he chose in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he wasn't "dead broke" yet doesn't mean he wasn't "broke" by his standards.  This guy was a multi-millionare, living the high roller life (or at least in his mind he was).  So he may have been down to his last $500k or even a million or so...he knew he would no longer be able to live the life he was living.  He would have needed to quit gambling and lived a modest/normal life style...which would have gone against the image he had for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely correct....it is well known in vegas that all it takes for some gamblers to kill themselves is to lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle(in some cases it is really not a lot of money..just depends on how much the gambler has)...that is something some cannot accept...it is so painful for them they decide to end it all by killing themselves.  The only thing different about Paddock he decided to exact revenge....probably because of his mental and drug problems and the fact he was a gun collector....with a lot of guns at his disposal....he decided to go out in a blaze of glory(so he would not be forgotten) also knowing it would cost las vegas and the casinoes a lot of money...thus he would get revenge.  Delusional? yes....insane? most likely.
> 
> There is a well known story often told in vegas....about a security guard summoned to talk to a gambler who was about to jump off a roof because of his gambling losses....the security guard axed the jumper how much money he had lost?  The gambler said ten thousand dollars.....the security guard said...if you are that stupid go ahead and jump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's very little information about this case...and it's possible, as time goes by, more information will come out and it there may be more to it than just this.  But as of now, with what we have, this is as a rational explanation as any.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

I have listened to the same sheriff you have.  I do not come to the same conclusion you have.  As I said, you can believe as you wish.  It obviously makes you feel better.  Have at it.
I choose not to, and have just as much right to think as I suspect.  It is not a case wrapped up in a bow, as you will, as there are far too many things that sit outside the wrapping you have applied to it.





Sundance508 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep ignoring the facts in this case.  Plain and simply.
> True, gamblers can be addicted and lose their shirts.
> , and commit suicide.    Problem is he had no debt.  He was not the typical addicted gambler. He did not play cards.  He played slots.
> 
> Don’t know why you refuse to understand he was not your typical  losing gambler.  He wasn’t.  He paid cash for his numerous properties, no mortgages, sent over a $100,000 cash to the Philippines, no lines on any properties, over $100 grand in weapons.  He was not poor.  Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Could you summarize this for us.. What's your opinion of this in which you have posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock was living a lie....his family and friends thought he was a 'successful gambler' even the media bought that narrative.  In reality aka in the real world there is no such thing as a successful gambler if you play against the casinoes in vegas....they hire expert mathmaticians to fix all the games in their favor...one cannot beat those odds ...especially in the long term....and paddock had been playing for years....he finally reached the point where he had gambled away so much money (and he did have a lot to gamble away)...that even though he had a huge ego and was narcisstic he had to admit he was a loser....but he could not accept responsibility for being so stupid to gamble away his wealth...he had to blame someone else....(very common with gamblers)so he blamed the casinoes...and after deciding to comitt suicide he decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes just before he killed himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The extensive plan seems to debunk the simplicity of a gambler finally losing in his high stakes lifestyle.  His losing as a gambler came with the territory, so his shock over losing in life shouldn't have drove him mad so much to the point of what had taken place. Hmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gamblers have a disease aka an addiction...no matter how smart they are and paddock was very intelligent....they  believe they are so good at what they do and so smart that they can beat the system....a gamblers illusion.
> 
> Now there are other things that contributed to his problem....very likely mental issues since he was the son of a psychopath and mental illness is known to run in families....plus he was on medication...in fact he abused a medication known to cause violence...valium...he had a doctor on retainer that gave him all the valium he wanted.
> 
> Also he had a huge ego and was narcisstic...which would make it very difficult for him to admit even to himself that he was in truth and reality a loser...he could not accept that....he had to blame someone else(this is well known about gamblers...they always blame someone else for their losses)so he blamed las vegas and the casinoes....I well remember riding in a cab to the airport and having to listen to a gambler cussing las vegas all they way to the airport because he had lost 20 grand which was a lot of money to him since he was just a working guy.....Paddock origninally had millions and no doubt lost hundreds of thousands of dollars...very likely even most of his money...the sheriff only said he had lost a significant amount of his original fortune....and that the wolf was at the door ...read his words.  Anyhow it was enough to force paddock to realize his life would have to change...he could not accept that so he became suicidal and decided to exact revenge on vegas and the casinoes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The authorities in vegas have yet to release a full financial accounting of paddock...exactly how much he had lost of his original fortune...how much he had left....but if you understand what the sheriff meant when he said...the wolf was at the door ...meaning  at paddocks door then you will see what I mean...go back over what the sheriff said..you might get the drift then.
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

depotoo said:


> His cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would question how he acquired what he did.
> 
> 
> 
> . You mean the weapons ?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

. The better question is how did those poor souls at the end of his barrels come into play ? What drove an otherwise gambler (not a killer), to do what he did in the end ? Many theories, but none sticking to the wall.


----------



## Sundance508

depotoo said:


> Rational?  Yes, if you ignore what you want to that is not rational within that equation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance, you and Ace believe in your fantasy all you want.   But realize it doesn’t mean it is the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact he had no debt, numerous assets, as well as cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he wasn't "dead broke" yet doesn't mean he wasn't "broke" by his standards.  This guy was a multi-millionare, living the high roller life (or at least in his mind he was).  So he may have been down to his last $500k or even a million or so...he knew he would no longer be able to live the life he was living.  He would have needed to quit gambling and lived a modest/normal life style...which would have gone against the image he had for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely correct....it is well known in vegas that all it takes for some gamblers to kill themselves is to lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle(in some cases it is really not a lot of money..just depends on how much the gambler has)...that is something some cannot accept...it is so painful for them they decide to end it all by killing themselves.  The only thing different about Paddock he decided to exact revenge....probably because of his mental and drug problems and the fact he was a gun collector....with a lot of guns at his disposal....he decided to go out in a blaze of glory(so he would not be forgotten) also knowing it would cost las vegas and the casinoes a lot of money...thus he would get revenge.  Delusional? yes....insane? most likely.
> 
> There is a well known story often told in vegas....about a security guard summoned to talk to a gambler who was about to jump off a roof because of his gambling losses....the security guard axed the jumper how much money he had lost?  The gambler said ten thousand dollars.....the security guard said...if you are that stupid go ahead and jump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's very little information about this case...and it's possible, as time goes by, more information will come out and it there may be more to it than just this.  But as of now, with what we have, this is as a rational explanation as any.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I am sure the Sheriff will release more information gradually....it is amazing acutally for a sheriff in vegas to admit as much as he already has.  Vegas is very corrupt...as in the hotel casinoe owners own the politicians and the sheriff....so for him to come out and admit that paddocks gambling losses may have influenced him to do what he did is a huge leap for them....but he did it in subdued manner...and many will miss exactly what he meant...but there is a lot of heat being put on vegas and some of the conspiracy theories coming out are making vegas look even worse than the actual truth about paddocks gambling losses being the driving force aka his motive...so it is likely the big boys in vegas have decided to come clean and let the info about paddock come out gradually in hopes it will not stampede people into demanding the government step  in and do something about the gambling industry...ake enact laws that would cut into the big boys pockets.

One thing for absolutely certain is that the casinoes know exactly how much paddock was worth...how much he had lost gambling etc.  they have computer records on all that and they could bring it all up at the touch of a button and then release it to the authorities or the public for that matter...i am sure the authorities out there already have all the details....the fact it is not being released to the public means they are still engaged in a cover up....trying to protect the image of vegas as being an entertainment center..not a gambling operation.  They certainly do not want it known by the masses that they lead the nation in suicides or just how destructive gambling is to society...thus their cover up.


----------



## depotoo

I think those may be entwined.





beagle9 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> His cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would question how he acquired what he did.
> 
> 
> 
> . You mean the weapons ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The better question is how did those poor souls at the end of his barrels come into play ? What drove an otherwise gambler (not a killer), to do what he did in the end ? Many theories, but none sticking to the wall.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

And that, my friend, is the easy thing to speculate, but does not always envelope the truth.  The sheriff also speculated he had planned to escape.





Sundance508 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rational?  Yes, if you ignore what you want to that is not rational within that equation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance, you and Ace believe in your fantasy all you want.   But realize it doesn’t mean it is the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he wasn't "dead broke" yet doesn't mean he wasn't "broke" by his standards.  This guy was a multi-millionare, living the high roller life (or at least in his mind he was).  So he may have been down to his last $500k or even a million or so...he knew he would no longer be able to live the life he was living.  He would have needed to quit gambling and lived a modest/normal life style...which would have gone against the image he had for himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely correct....it is well known in vegas that all it takes for some gamblers to kill themselves is to lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle(in some cases it is really not a lot of money..just depends on how much the gambler has)...that is something some cannot accept...it is so painful for them they decide to end it all by killing themselves.  The only thing different about Paddock he decided to exact revenge....probably because of his mental and drug problems and the fact he was a gun collector....with a lot of guns at his disposal....he decided to go out in a blaze of glory(so he would not be forgotten) also knowing it would cost las vegas and the casinoes a lot of money...thus he would get revenge.  Delusional? yes....insane? most likely.
> 
> There is a well known story often told in vegas....about a security guard summoned to talk to a gambler who was about to jump off a roof because of his gambling losses....the security guard axed the jumper how much money he had lost?  The gambler said ten thousand dollars.....the security guard said...if you are that stupid go ahead and jump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's very little information about this case...and it's possible, as time goes by, more information will come out and it there may be more to it than just this.  But as of now, with what we have, this is as a rational explanation as any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure the Sheriff will release more information gradually....it is amazing acutally for a sheriff in vegas to admit as much as he already has.  Vegas is very corrupt...as in the hotel casinoe owners own the politicians and the sheriff....so for him to come out and admit that paddocks gambling losses may have influenced him to do what he did is a huge leap for them....but he did it in subdued manner...and many will miss exactly what he meant...but there is alot of heat being put on vegas and some of the conspiracy theories coming out are making vegas look even worse thant the actual truth about paddocks gambling losses being the driving force aka his motive...so it is likely the big boys in vegas have decided to come clean and let the info about paddock come out gradually in hopes it will not stampede people into demanding the government step  in and do something about the gambling industry...ake enact laws that would cut into the big boys pockets.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Las Vegas casino records suggest that Stephen Paddock could actually have won tens of thousands of dollars in the weeks before he fired hundreds of rifle shots from a 32nd story hotel window at a throng of country music fans below, a casino executive and a federal law enforcement official said Monday.

But he also could have suffered big losses during the same period. That’s one reason that the FBI was still stumped late Monday on what led him to sneak an arsenal of rifles and ammo into his Mandalay Bay hotel room and unleash a murderous barrage of gunfire Sunday night, killing at least 59 people and wounding 527 more before taking his own life.


Read more here: Vegas gunman described as ‘high-stakes’ gambler

Note how that speculation of loss is not backed up by the casino records, or it would have been stated as such.


----------



## beagle9

depotoo said:


> And that, my friend, is the easy thing to speculate, but does not always envelope the truth.  The sheriff also speculated he had planned to escape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rational?  Yes, if you ignore what you want to that is not rational within that equation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance, you and Ace believe in your fantasy all you want.   But realize it doesn’t mean it is the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely correct....it is well known in vegas that all it takes for some gamblers to kill themselves is to lose enough money to force them to change their lifestyle(in some cases it is really not a lot of money..just depends on how much the gambler has)...that is something some cannot accept...it is so painful for them they decide to end it all by killing themselves.  The only thing different about Paddock he decided to exact revenge....probably because of his mental and drug problems and the fact he was a gun collector....with a lot of guns at his disposal....he decided to go out in a blaze of glory(so he would not be forgotten) also knowing it would cost las vegas and the casinoes a lot of money...thus he would get revenge.  Delusional? yes....insane? most likely.
> 
> There is a well known story often told in vegas....about a security guard summoned to talk to a gambler who was about to jump off a roof because of his gambling losses....the security guard axed the jumper how much money he had lost?  The gambler said ten thousand dollars.....the security guard said...if you are that stupid go ahead and jump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's very little information about this case...and it's possible, as time goes by, more information will come out and it there may be more to it than just this.  But as of now, with what we have, this is as a rational explanation as any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure the Sheriff will release more information gradually....it is amazing acutally for a sheriff in vegas to admit as much as he already has.  Vegas is very corrupt...as in the hotel casinoe owners own the politicians and the sheriff....so for him to come out and admit that paddocks gambling losses may have influenced him to do what he did is a huge leap for them....but he did it in subdued manner...and many will miss exactly what he meant...but there is alot of heat being put on vegas and some of the conspiracy theories coming out are making vegas look even worse thant the actual truth about paddocks gambling losses being the driving force aka his motive...so it is likely the big boys in vegas have decided to come clean and let the info about paddock come out gradually in hopes it will not stampede people into demanding the government step  in and do something about the gambling industry...ake enact laws that would cut into the big boys pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

. If planned to escape, then it might explain a possible payday to have been involved.


----------



## Sundance508

depotoo said:


> Las Vegas casino records suggest that Stephen Paddock could actually have won tens of thousands of dollars in the weeks before he fired hundreds of rifle shots from a 32nd story hotel window at a throng of country music fans below, a casino executive and a federal law enforcement official said Monday.
> 
> But he also could have suffered big losses during the same period. That’s one reason that the FBI was still stumped late Monday on what led him to sneak an arsenal of rifles and ammo into his Mandalay Bay hotel room and unleash a murderous barrage of gunfire Sunday night, killing at least 59 people and wounding 527 more before taking his own life.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Vegas gunman described as ‘high-stakes’ gambler
> 
> Note how that speculation of loss is not backed up by the casino records, or it would have been stated as such.



The authorities in vegas are not being honest with the public....they know exactly how much Paddock gambled, where he gambled, what time he gambled, on which machines he gambled, how much he won, how much he lost, his credit rating, his net worth etc.etc.etc.  The casinoes keep very exact records of  all the finances of gamblers...especially high rollers...on their computers....they keep it forever....you can go to vegas and gamble for a little while and not come back for years....but when you do...they know everything about you...most especially your finances....so when they say stuff like he could have won or he could have lost....that is b.s.  aka misinformation...aka a cover up.

Anyone that knows anything about gambling in the casinoes do not even need to look at his gambling records....all they need to know that he was a loser is to know how long he gambled....as in he gambled for years....as in it is mathamatically impossible for anyone to gamble that long and not be a loser.


----------



## Sundance508

beagle9 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that, my friend, is the easy thing to speculate, but does not always envelope the truth.  The sheriff also speculated he had planned to escape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rational?  Yes, if you ignore what you want to that is not rational within that equation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance, you and Ace believe in your fantasy all you want.   But realize it doesn’t mean it is the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's very little information about this case...and it's possible, as time goes by, more information will come out and it there may be more to it than just this.  But as of now, with what we have, this is as a rational explanation as any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure the Sheriff will release more information gradually....it is amazing acutally for a sheriff in vegas to admit as much as he already has.  Vegas is very corrupt...as in the hotel casinoe owners own the politicians and the sheriff....so for him to come out and admit that paddocks gambling losses may have influenced him to do what he did is a huge leap for them....but he did it in subdued manner...and many will miss exactly what he meant...but there is alot of heat being put on vegas and some of the conspiracy theories coming out are making vegas look even worse thant the actual truth about paddocks gambling losses being the driving force aka his motive...so it is likely the big boys in vegas have decided to come clean and let the info about paddock come out gradually in hopes it will not stampede people into demanding the government step  in and do something about the gambling industry...ake enact laws that would cut into the big boys pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If planned to escape, then it might explain a possible payday to have been involved.
Click to expand...


More misinformation.....he had screwed his door to his room shut from the inside....he would not have screwed his door shut if he was planning to escape...unless he was going to jump out the window...which would not have been an escape...just a different manner of suicide.  That escape idea was floated very early...just probably some idle comment that some moronic journalist jumped on for a story before much info had come out.


----------



## depotoo

Glad you aren’t on the case or in law enforcement.  Believing in cookie cutters can end up harming innocents, and missing murders...

At least I pray you aren’t.  Nor would I want to find out you are in psychology, either.





Sundance508 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas casino records suggest that Stephen Paddock could actually have won tens of thousands of dollars in the weeks before he fired hundreds of rifle shots from a 32nd story hotel window at a throng of country music fans below, a casino executive and a federal law enforcement official said Monday.
> 
> But he also could have suffered big losses during the same period. That’s one reason that the FBI was still stumped late Monday on what led him to sneak an arsenal of rifles and ammo into his Mandalay Bay hotel room and unleash a murderous barrage of gunfire Sunday night, killing at least 59 people and wounding 527 more before taking his own life.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Vegas gunman described as ‘high-stakes’ gambler
> 
> Note how that speculation of loss is not backed up by the casino records, or it would have been stated as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The authorities in vegas are not being honest with the public....they know exactly how much Paddock gambled, where he gambled, what time he gambled, on which machines he gambled, how much he won, how much he lost, his credit rating, his net worth etc.etc.etc.  The casinoes keep very exact records of  all the finances of gamblers...especially high rollers...on their computers....they keep it forever....you can go to vegas and gamble for a little while and not come back for years....but when you do...they know everything about you...most especially your finances....so when they say stuff like he could have won or he could have lost....that is b.s.  aka misinformation...aka a cover up.
> 
> Anyone that knows anything about gambling in the casinoes do not even need to look at his gambling records....all they need to know that he was a loser is to know how long he gambled....as in he gambled for years....as in it is mathamatically impossible for anyone to gamble that long and not be a loser.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sundance508

depotoo said:


> Las Vegas casino records suggest that Stephen Paddock could actually have won tens of thousands of dollars in the weeks before he fired hundreds of rifle shots from a 32nd story hotel window at a throng of country music fans below, a casino executive and a federal law enforcement official said Monday.
> 
> But he also could have suffered big losses during the same period. That’s one reason that the FBI was still stumped late Monday on what led him to sneak an arsenal of rifles and ammo into his Mandalay Bay hotel room and unleash a murderous barrage of gunfire Sunday night, killing at least 59 people and wounding 527 more before taking his own life.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Vegas gunman described as ‘high-stakes’ gambler
> 
> Note how that speculation of loss is not backed up by the casino records, or it would have been stated as such.



Exactly.  I think the las vegas FBI is being manipulated by the big boys in vegas.


----------



## depotoo

No, he screwed the stairwell door shut.  You make a judgement without even getting the information correct.





Sundance508 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that, my friend, is the easy thing to speculate, but does not always envelope the truth.  The sheriff also speculated he had planned to escape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rational?  Yes, if you ignore what you want to that is not rational within that equation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Nova said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's very little information about this case...and it's possible, as time goes by, more information will come out and it there may be more to it than just this.  But as of now, with what we have, this is as a rational explanation as any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure the Sheriff will release more information gradually....it is amazing acutally for a sheriff in vegas to admit as much as he already has.  Vegas is very corrupt...as in the hotel casinoe owners own the politicians and the sheriff....so for him to come out and admit that paddocks gambling losses may have influenced him to do what he did is a huge leap for them....but he did it in subdued manner...and many will miss exactly what he meant...but there is alot of heat being put on vegas and some of the conspiracy theories coming out are making vegas look even worse thant the actual truth about paddocks gambling losses being the driving force aka his motive...so it is likely the big boys in vegas have decided to come clean and let the info about paddock come out gradually in hopes it will not stampede people into demanding the government step  in and do something about the gambling industry...ake enact laws that would cut into the big boys pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If planned to escape, then it might explain a possible payday to have been involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More misinformation.....he had screwed his door to his room shut from the inside....he would not have screwed his door shut if he was planning to escape...unless he was going to jump out the window...which would not have been an escape...just a different manner of suicide.  That escape idea was floated very early...just probably some idle comment that some moronic journalist jumped on for a story before much info had come out.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sundance508

He was on the 32nd fucking floor! Lol- Did he have one of those flying squirrel suits on or something? Gonna pull a Batman and glide over to the Luxor... where his rocketship was waiting inside the sphinx. (At this point it would not surprise me if that was the new "official" story rolled-out)


----------



## Rambunctious

Pulleys - Rope & Lifelines - Tower Climbing Gear | GME Supply | GME Supply


----------



## Sundance508

Even if the loser had been able to get out of the hotel....where would he have gone?  How long would he have been able to evade arrest?.....do not forget he had rented the room in his own name.  He was well known by casino officials...they had all his info picture etc.etc.etc.

Any intelligent person that wanted to escape after shooting up so many people would not have rented the room in his own name to begin with.

Why some want to persist with the 'escape plan delusion' is beyond comprehension.

There is do doubt the loser was suicidal....now conjecture over exactly whey he had become suicidal is pertinent....but I think obvious...at least if one knows much about gamblers.  Yet Las Vegas officials have waited a long time to pursue in their investigations what should have been obvious from the gitgo as in it is such a common thing in vegas aka.....a gambler becomes suicidal because of gambling away his money or some significant portion of it....a well known phenomenon in vegas....has happened countless times.  The only thing different about paddock was that he decided to get revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.  Nothing mysterious about it at all.


----------



## Sundance508

Sheriff Lombardo told KLAS-TV, Channel 8, that Paddock’s wealth fluctuated because of gambling, real estate transactions and “everything else that he chose to do.” Paddock lost a large amount of money after September 2015, the sheriff said.

Lombardo speculated that the financial losses might have contributed to Paddock’s decision to spray a country music festival with bullets, killing 58 people and injuring more than 500 others.

“I think that might have a determining factor on what he determined to do,” Lombardo said in the interview, which aired Wednesday night.

Later, Lombardo said, “If you look at the numbers that he did gamble, he was pretty prolific, but he was going in the wrong direction, so I don’t know if that had any effect on what he decided to do.”

Lombardo could not be reached Thursday by the Las Vegas Review-Journal.

The sheriff told Channel 8 that Paddock was concerned with his status in casinos and with friends and family.

“Obviously, that was starting to decline in a short period of time, and that may have a determining effect on why he decided to do what he did,” Lombardo said.'

The guy had a huge ego and was a narcissist......thus when confronted with the fact that he had become a loser....he became suicidal....many,many gamblers have gone down that road....why did it take the Sheriff so long to release that info?  It would have taken a casinoe about 5 mins. to come up with the info.

Las Vegas gunman Stephen Paddock lost money in 2 years preceding shooting


----------



## beagle9

Sundance508 said:


> Sheriff Lombardo told KLAS-TV, Channel 8, that Paddock’s wealth fluctuated because of gambling, real estate transactions and “everything else that he chose to do.” Paddock lost a large amount of money after September 2015, the sheriff said.
> 
> Lombardo speculated that the financial losses might have contributed to Paddock’s decision to spray a country music festival with bullets, killing 58 people and injuring more than 500 others.
> 
> “I think that might have a determining factor on what he determined to do,” Lombardo said in the interview, which aired Wednesday night.
> 
> Later, Lombardo said, “If you look at the numbers that he did gamble, he was pretty prolific, but he was going in the wrong direction, so I don’t know if that had any effect on what he decided to do.”
> 
> Lombardo could not be reached Thursday by the Las Vegas Review-Journal.
> 
> The sheriff told Channel 8 that Paddock was concerned with his status in casinos and with friends and family.
> 
> “Obviously, that was starting to decline in a short period of time, and that may have a determining effect on why he decided to do what he did,” Lombardo said.'
> 
> The guy had a huge ego and was a narcissist......thus when confronted with the fact that he had become a loser....he became suicidal....many,many gamblers have gone down that road....why did it take the Sheriff so long to release that info?  It would have taken a casinoe about 5 mins. to come up with the info.
> 
> Las Vegas gunman Stephen Paddock lost money in 2 years preceding shooting


. So basically he (like you are saying), figured that he would do what he did in hopes to destroy the Vegas strip in which destroyed him over time ??  Could be, but the bumpstock is still in the eyeball of the ATF who has been petitioned by the NRA to review the attachment.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Las Vegas Gunman Was a Trump Supporter, Happy With President Because Stock Market Was Doing Well*
Source: *Newsweek *

By Christal Hayes On 11/3/17 at 4:30 PM 
Las Vegas gunman Stephen Paddock was quite the fan of President Donald Trump before he killed 58 people and left another 500 injured—the worst mass shooting in recent U.S. history. 

Paddock, a millionaire who reportedly would gamble up to $1 million a night in casinos, was attracted to the president's politics because of the boost the stock market has enjoyed since Trump took office, Clark County Sheriff Joe Lombardo told KLAS, a local CBS affiliate in Las Vegas, during a two-hour interview. 

Paddock said "he was happy with Trump because the stock market was doing well," Lombardo said. 

Stocks have indeed risen nearly every month since Trump took office—something that has been achieved under no other U.S. president, Forbes reported. But the magazine also noted that the markets have actually seen better gains under five other presidents. 

Read more: *Las Vegas gunman was a Trump supporter and happy with him because the stock market was doing well*


----------



## Sundance508

beagle9 said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriff Lombardo told KLAS-TV, Channel 8, that Paddock’s wealth fluctuated because of gambling, real estate transactions and “everything else that he chose to do.” Paddock lost a large amount of money after September 2015, the sheriff said.
> 
> Lombardo speculated that the financial losses might have contributed to Paddock’s decision to spray a country music festival with bullets, killing 58 people and injuring more than 500 others.
> 
> “I think that might have a determining factor on what he determined to do,” Lombardo said in the interview, which aired Wednesday night.
> 
> Later, Lombardo said, “If you look at the numbers that he did gamble, he was pretty prolific, but he was going in the wrong direction, so I don’t know if that had any effect on what he decided to do.”
> 
> Lombardo could not be reached Thursday by the Las Vegas Review-Journal.
> 
> The sheriff told Channel 8 that Paddock was concerned with his status in casinos and with friends and family.
> 
> “Obviously, that was starting to decline in a short period of time, and that may have a determining effect on why he decided to do what he did,” Lombardo said.'
> 
> The guy had a huge ego and was a narcissist......thus when confronted with the fact that he had become a loser....he became suicidal....many,many gamblers have gone down that road....why did it take the Sheriff so long to release that info?  It would have taken a casinoe about 5 mins. to come up with the info.
> 
> Las Vegas gunman Stephen Paddock lost money in 2 years preceding shooting
> 
> 
> 
> . So basically he (like you are saying), figured that he would do what he did in hopes to destroy the Vegas strip in which destroyed him over time ??  Could be, but the bumpstock is still in the eyeball of the ATF who has been petitioned by the NRA to review the attachment.
Click to expand...


I claim his gambling losses were primarily responsible for him to become suicidal....which has happened so many times in Las Vegas...so common in Vegas that when the people that live there hear of someone comitting suicide they assume it was because of gambling losses...unless other info to the contrary is provided.  Yet the authorities there doing the investigation apparantly did not even consider that for a long while...or did they know from the gitgo and just refuse to release the info....the way vegas has managed this whole investigation needs to be investigated....it stinks of a cover up.


----------



## Sundance508

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Las Vegas Gunman Was a Trump Supporter, Happy With President Because Stock Market Was Doing Well*
> Source: *Newsweek *
> 
> By Christal Hayes On 11/3/17 at 4:30 PM
> Las Vegas gunman Stephen Paddock was quite the fan of President Donald Trump before he killed 58 people and left another 500 injured—the worst mass shooting in recent U.S. history.
> 
> Paddock, a millionaire who reportedly would gamble up to $1 million a night in casinos, was attracted to the president's politics because of the boost the stock market has enjoyed since Trump took office, Clark County Sheriff Joe Lombardo told KLAS, a local CBS affiliate in Las Vegas, during a two-hour interview.
> 
> Paddock said "he was happy with Trump because the stock market was doing well," Lombardo said.
> 
> Stocks have indeed risen nearly every month since Trump took office—something that has been achieved under no other U.S. president, Forbes reported. But the magazine also noted that the markets have actually seen better gains under five other presidents.
> 
> Read more: *Las Vegas gunman was a Trump supporter and happy with him because the stock market was doing well*



About half the country are Trump Supporters...which includes people from all walks of life and all categories of life ...good and bad.  So.....what is your point?


----------



## Dalia

Sundance508 said:


> Even if the loser had been able to get out of the hotel....where would he have gone?  How long would he have been able to evade arrest?.....do not forget he had rented the room in his own name.  He was well known by casino officials...they had all his info picture etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Any intelligent person that wanted to escape after shooting up so many people would not have rented the room in his own name to begin with.
> 
> Why some want to persist with the 'escape plan delusion' is beyond comprehension.
> 
> There is do doubt the loser was suicidal....now conjecture over exactly whey he had become suicidal is pertinent....but I think obvious...at least if one knows much about gamblers.  Yet Las Vegas officials have waited a long time to pursue in their investigations what should have been obvious from the gitgo as in it is such a common thing in vegas aka.....a gambler becomes suicidal because of gambling away his money or some significant portion of it....a well known phenomenon in vegas....has happened countless times.  The only thing different about paddock was that he decided to get revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.  Nothing mysterious about it at all.


If it was a kind of revenge as you say of a player in Las Vegas? he had prepared well and several people heard the shots from the start. the police did not react fast enough in my opinion. He was armed to the teeth, but he was alone in the room, too.


----------



## Dalia

Rambunctious said:


> THIS WHOLE THING STINKS TO HIGH HEAVEN...


So, So true....we will never know the motivation of Paddock.
On nous cache tout, on nous dit rien
We are hiding everything we are told nothing.
As we say in France


----------



## beagle9

Dalia said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the loser had been able to get out of the hotel....where would he have gone?  How long would he have been able to evade arrest?.....do not forget he had rented the room in his own name.  He was well known by casino officials...they had all his info picture etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Any intelligent person that wanted to escape after shooting up so many people would not have rented the room in his own name to begin with.
> 
> Why some want to persist with the 'escape plan delusion' is beyond comprehension.
> 
> There is do doubt the loser was suicidal....now conjecture over exactly whey he had become suicidal is pertinent....but I think obvious...at least if one knows much about gamblers.  Yet Las Vegas officials have waited a long time to pursue in their investigations what should have been obvious from the gitgo as in it is such a common thing in vegas aka.....a gambler becomes suicidal because of gambling away his money or some significant portion of it....a well known phenomenon in vegas....has happened countless times.  The only thing different about paddock was that he decided to get revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.  Nothing mysterious about it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a kind of revenge as you say of a player in Las Vegas? he had prepared well and several people heard the shots from the start. the police did not react fast enough in my opinion. He was armed to the teeth, but he was alone in the room, too.
Click to expand...

. Was he alone in the room ?? Who could have been in the room with him or who had the best access to be in that room with him in the time frames noted ?  What went wrong, and when did it go wrong with the plan ??  You would think that if a person had amassed that kind of firepower & ammo, that he would have intended to be their until a breech of the room disrupted his plan or he ran out of ammo where next he would have died in the firefight that would have come after that.  If there was no breech, then what or who stopped Paddock ??  Was it the encounter with Campos that took him off his plan maybe, and therefore caused him to end it for himself after that ? Was it a combination of sudden events (Campos & the soon to be swat team next he figured), otherwise that distracted him enough in order to stop him ? At what point did he feel as if it was over, and so he turned the weapon on himself ?  Was it when he shot the tank, and it didn't blow up, and then combined with having to deal with the possibility of a breech coming next ??


----------



## Sundance508

beagle9 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the loser had been able to get out of the hotel....where would he have gone?  How long would he have been able to evade arrest?.....do not forget he had rented the room in his own name.  He was well known by casino officials...they had all his info picture etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Any intelligent person that wanted to escape after shooting up so many people would not have rented the room in his own name to begin with.
> 
> Why some want to persist with the 'escape plan delusion' is beyond comprehension.
> 
> There is do doubt the loser was suicidal....now conjecture over exactly whey he had become suicidal is pertinent....but I think obvious...at least if one knows much about gamblers.  Yet Las Vegas officials have waited a long time to pursue in their investigations what should have been obvious from the gitgo as in it is such a common thing in vegas aka.....a gambler becomes suicidal because of gambling away his money or some significant portion of it....a well known phenomenon in vegas....has happened countless times.  The only thing different about paddock was that he decided to get revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.  Nothing mysterious about it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a kind of revenge as you say of a player in Las Vegas? he had prepared well and several people heard the shots from the start. the police did not react fast enough in my opinion. He was armed to the teeth, but he was alone in the room, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Was he alone in the room ?? Who could have been in the room with him or who had the best access to be in that room with him in the time frames noted ?  What went wrong, and when did it go wrong with the plan ??  You would think that if a person had amassed that kind of firepower & ammo, that he would have intended to be their until a breech of the room disrupted his plan or he ran out of ammo where next he would have died in the firefight that would have come after that.  If there was no breech, then what or who stopped Paddock ??  Was it the encounter with Campos that took him off his plan maybe, and therefore caused him to end it for himself after that ? Was it a combination of sudden events (Campos & the soon to be swat team next he figured), otherwise that distracted him enough in order to stop him ? At what point did he feel as if it was over, and so he turned the weapon on himself ?  Was it when he shot the tank, and it didn't blow up, and then combined with having to deal with the possibility of a breech coming next ??
Click to expand...


What he thought and did during the final moments of his life only he knows and he took all that to his grave.....he definitely could have killed a lot more people...it took the police about an hour to barge into his room.  He was probably delusional after he started shooting and maybe had been for awhile....the sheriff mentioned his depression and he was abusing valium and his g/f talked about his insane outbursts.  Actually there was not a whole lot of planning needed for him to do what he did....he just needed to get a room with a view of the festivities and  get his weapons and ammunition up there which was easy to do--as the sheriff said...he took them up at different times in bags and aroused no suspicion and with the apparant negligence of the mandalay bay security that was not hard to do.  He also did some things that did not really help him ....putting a camera out in the hall and barricading a door in the hallway...which in his crazed mind probably seemed like a good idea.  In a nutshell he was a madman who went suicidal and decided to take a lot of people with him to get revenge on vegas and the casinoes.  But those who like to dream up conspiracies....nothing will stop them.


----------



## Dalia

beagle9 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the loser had been able to get out of the hotel....where would he have gone?  How long would he have been able to evade arrest?.....do not forget he had rented the room in his own name.  He was well known by casino officials...they had all his info picture etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Any intelligent person that wanted to escape after shooting up so many people would not have rented the room in his own name to begin with.
> 
> Why some want to persist with the 'escape plan delusion' is beyond comprehension.
> 
> There is do doubt the loser was suicidal....now conjecture over exactly whey he had become suicidal is pertinent....but I think obvious...at least if one knows much about gamblers.  Yet Las Vegas officials have waited a long time to pursue in their investigations what should have been obvious from the gitgo as in it is such a common thing in vegas aka.....a gambler becomes suicidal because of gambling away his money or some significant portion of it....a well known phenomenon in vegas....has happened countless times.  The only thing different about paddock was that he decided to get revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.  Nothing mysterious about it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a kind of revenge as you say of a player in Las Vegas? he had prepared well and several people heard the shots from the start. the police did not react fast enough in my opinion. He was armed to the teeth, but he was alone in the room, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Was he alone in the room ?? Who could have been in the room with him or who had the best access to be in that room with him in the time frames noted ?  What went wrong, and when did it go wrong with the plan ??  You would think that if a person had amassed that kind of firepower & ammo, that he would have intended to be their until a breech of the room disrupted his plan or he ran out of ammo where next he would have died in the firefight that would have come after that.  If there was no breech, then what or who stopped Paddock ??  Was it the encounter with Campos that took him off his plan maybe, and therefore caused him to end it for himself after that ? Was it a combination of sudden events (Campos & the soon to be swat team next he figured), otherwise that distracted him enough in order to stop him ? At what point did he feel as if it was over, and so he turned the weapon on himself ?  Was it when he shot the tank, and it didn't blow up, and then combined with having to deal with the possibility of a breech coming next ??
Click to expand...

Yes, so many unanswered questions, right from the start of the  mass shooting CNN  was talking about gunshots from the scene and after  from the building. I think it becomes difficult to find himself among all this assumptions especially that we have no more informations, there is no follow-up to what happened.
Was he alone in the room? if it was him who was in the room too because the pictures that we were shown of the scene after the "suicide" it does not seem to be "Paddock" on the ground.
A lot of Mysteries that surround this mass shooting. I propose this video .


----------



## beagle9

Dalia said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the loser had been able to get out of the hotel....where would he have gone?  How long would he have been able to evade arrest?.....do not forget he had rented the room in his own name.  He was well known by casino officials...they had all his info picture etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Any intelligent person that wanted to escape after shooting up so many people would not have rented the room in his own name to begin with.
> 
> Why some want to persist with the 'escape plan delusion' is beyond comprehension.
> 
> There is do doubt the loser was suicidal....now conjecture over exactly whey he had become suicidal is pertinent....but I think obvious...at least if one knows much about gamblers.  Yet Las Vegas officials have waited a long time to pursue in their investigations what should have been obvious from the gitgo as in it is such a common thing in vegas aka.....a gambler becomes suicidal because of gambling away his money or some significant portion of it....a well known phenomenon in vegas....has happened countless times.  The only thing different about paddock was that he decided to get revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.  Nothing mysterious about it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a kind of revenge as you say of a player in Las Vegas? he had prepared well and several people heard the shots from the start. the police did not react fast enough in my opinion. He was armed to the teeth, but he was alone in the room, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Was he alone in the room ?? Who could have been in the room with him or who had the best access to be in that room with him in the time frames noted ?  What went wrong, and when did it go wrong with the plan ??  You would think that if a person had amassed that kind of firepower & ammo, that he would have intended to be their until a breech of the room disrupted his plan or he ran out of ammo where next he would have died in the firefight that would have come after that.  If there was no breech, then what or who stopped Paddock ??  Was it the encounter with Campos that took him off his plan maybe, and therefore caused him to end it for himself after that ? Was it a combination of sudden events (Campos & the soon to be swat team next he figured), otherwise that distracted him enough in order to stop him ? At what point did he feel as if it was over, and so he turned the weapon on himself ?  Was it when he shot the tank, and it didn't blow up, and then combined with having to deal with the possibility of a breech coming next ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, so many unanswered questions, right from the start of the  mass shooting CNN  was talking about gunshots from the scene and after  from the building. I think it becomes difficult to find himself among all this assumptions especially that we have no more informations, there is no follow-up to what happened.
> Was he alone in the room? if it was him who was in the room too because the pictures that we were shown of the scene after the "suicide" it does not seem to be "Paddock" on the ground.
> A lot of Mysteries that surround this mass shooting. I propose this video .
Click to expand...

. Hmm, did someone threaten Campos otherwise if he talked, and so he left the country to get advice from who maybe ? Could Campos had shot Paddock somehow ?


----------



## gipper

Sundance508 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas casino records suggest that Stephen Paddock could actually have won tens of thousands of dollars in the weeks before he fired hundreds of rifle shots from a 32nd story hotel window at a throng of country music fans below, a casino executive and a federal law enforcement official said Monday.
> 
> But he also could have suffered big losses during the same period. That’s one reason that the FBI was still stumped late Monday on what led him to sneak an arsenal of rifles and ammo into his Mandalay Bay hotel room and unleash a murderous barrage of gunfire Sunday night, killing at least 59 people and wounding 527 more before taking his own life.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Vegas gunman described as ‘high-stakes’ gambler
> 
> Note how that speculation of loss is not backed up by the casino records, or it would have been stated as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The authorities in vegas are not being honest with the public....they know exactly how much Paddock gambled, where he gambled, what time he gambled, on which machines he gambled, how much he won, how much he lost, his credit rating, his net worth etc.etc.etc.  The casinoes keep very exact records of  all the finances of gamblers...especially high rollers...on their computers....they keep it forever....you can go to vegas and gamble for a little while and not come back for years....but when you do...they know everything about you...most especially your finances....so when they say stuff like he could have won or he could have lost....that is b.s.  aka misinformation...aka a cover up.
> 
> Anyone that knows anything about gambling in the casinoes do not even need to look at his gambling records....all they need to know that he was a loser is to know how long he gambled....as in he gambled for years....as in it is mathamatically impossible for anyone to gamble that long and not be a loser.
Click to expand...

There is much the authorities know about Paddock, but have refused to disclose.  Now...why would they do this?

Minutes after the asshole in NYC ran people over, we knew a lot about him and we even saw video of him.  Why no video of Paddock coming and going in the casino?  Why is it that this terrible event is now not spoken of in the MSM?  
*
Why Has The Las Vegas Massacre Disappeared From The News Cycle?*
*Here are the facts:*
*The official timeline of the Vegas shooting has changed three times.* A week before the attack, *Paddock wired $100,000 to an account in the Philippines.* Paddock also *took cruises to ports in the Middle East.* *Paddock’s laptop was also missing its hard drive* when recovered in his hotel room.

Despite a month of being told otherwise, it’s now been revealed that police did discharge fire in Paddock’s hotel room upon entry… *but why, if Paddock had already killed himself before police breached the room?*

Jesus Campos is the security guard who first reportedly found Paddock as he started his killing spree, and was shot in the leg in the process.  However, he not only disappeared after scheduling several television interviews, but it’s now been revealed *Campos reportedly left the country just days after the Vegas shooting.*

*Why did authorities let Campos leave the country in the middle of an investigation? How did Campos travel unhindered with a gunshot wound in his leg?*
Not only that, but Campos was said to have been last heard from when he went to a walk-in health clinic… but a spokesperson for UMC Quick Care – the facility Campos supposedly went to – *said they had “heard nothing” about Campos visiting them.*

On top of all of that, Campos only re-emerged to do a fluff, softball interview on Ellen. *DeGeneres guides Campos along the interview, essentially framing and explaining the timeline of events so Campos didn’t have to.* At times, the interview even seems scripted. Don’t take my word for that, I implore you to watch and see if you agree:

Another note to add, *in just the span of a month, 4 survivors of the Vegas shooting have died.*Notably, both Kymberley Suchomel and Danny Contreras *both publicly claimed there were multiple gunmen the night of the mass shooting.* Dennis and Lorraine Carver *died after their Mercedes smashed into a metal gate and exploded into flames.* Per CNN:



The couple’s youngest daughter, 16-year-old Madison Carver, told the Las Vegas Review-Journal that she heard the crash from her bedroom. When she ran outside and down the street to find out what had happened, she recognized her family’s vehicle in flames.
By the time their daughter heard the crash (which only happened about a half mile from the Carver’s home) and ran down the road to see what had happened, the car was engulfed in flames… *Much like everything else pertaining to the Vegas shooting, the story just doesn’t make sense.*

Here we are, a month later – with exactly what we had immediately in the aftermath of the shooting: *nothing.* *No answers, no coverage, no questions… nothing.

Why Has The Las Vegas Massacre Disappeared From The News Cycle?*


----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas casino records suggest that Stephen Paddock could actually have won tens of thousands of dollars in the weeks before he fired hundreds of rifle shots from a 32nd story hotel window at a throng of country music fans below, a casino executive and a federal law enforcement official said Monday.
> 
> But he also could have suffered big losses during the same period. That’s one reason that the FBI was still stumped late Monday on what led him to sneak an arsenal of rifles and ammo into his Mandalay Bay hotel room and unleash a murderous barrage of gunfire Sunday night, killing at least 59 people and wounding 527 more before taking his own life.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Vegas gunman described as ‘high-stakes’ gambler
> 
> Note how that speculation of loss is not backed up by the casino records, or it would have been stated as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The authorities in vegas are not being honest with the public....they know exactly how much Paddock gambled, where he gambled, what time he gambled, on which machines he gambled, how much he won, how much he lost, his credit rating, his net worth etc.etc.etc.  The casinoes keep very exact records of  all the finances of gamblers...especially high rollers...on their computers....they keep it forever....you can go to vegas and gamble for a little while and not come back for years....but when you do...they know everything about you...most especially your finances....so when they say stuff like he could have won or he could have lost....that is b.s.  aka misinformation...aka a cover up.
> 
> Anyone that knows anything about gambling in the casinoes do not even need to look at his gambling records....all they need to know that he was a loser is to know how long he gambled....as in he gambled for years....as in it is mathamatically impossible for anyone to gamble that long and not be a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is much the authorities know about Paddock, but have refused to disclose.  Now...why would they do this?
> 
> Minutes after the asshole in NYC ran people over, we knew a lot about him and we even saw video of him.  Why no video of Paddock coming and going in the casino?  Why is it that this terrible event is now not spoken of in the MSM?
> *
> Why Has The Las Vegas Massacre Disappeared From The News Cycle?*
> *Here are the facts:*
> *The official timeline of the Vegas shooting has changed three times.* A week before the attack, *Paddock wired $100,000 to an account in the Philippines.* Paddock also *took cruises to ports in the Middle East.* *Paddock’s laptop was also missing its hard drive* when recovered in his hotel room.
> 
> Despite a month of being told otherwise, it’s now been revealed that police did discharge fire in Paddock’s hotel room upon entry… *but why, if Paddock had already killed himself before police breached the room?*
> 
> Jesus Campos is the security guard who first reportedly found Paddock as he started his killing spree, and was shot in the leg in the process.  However, he not only disappeared after scheduling several television interviews, but it’s now been revealed *Campos reportedly left the country just days after the Vegas shooting.*
> 
> *Why did authorities let Campos leave the country in the middle of an investigation? How did Campos travel unhindered with a gunshot wound in his leg?*
> Not only that, but Campos was said to have been last heard from when he went to a walk-in health clinic… but a spokesperson for UMC Quick Care – the facility Campos supposedly went to – *said they had “heard nothing” about Campos visiting them.*
> 
> On top of all of that, Campos only re-emerged to do a fluff, softball interview on Ellen. *DeGeneres guides Campos along the interview, essentially framing and explaining the timeline of events so Campos didn’t have to.* At times, the interview even seems scripted. Don’t take my word for that, I implore you to watch and see if you agree:
> 
> Another note to add, *in just the span of a month, 4 survivors of the Vegas shooting have died.*Notably, both Kymberley Suchomel and Danny Contreras *both publicly claimed there were multiple gunmen the night of the mass shooting.* Dennis and Lorraine Carver *died after their Mercedes smashed into a metal gate and exploded into flames.* Per CNN:
> 
> 
> 
> The couple’s youngest daughter, 16-year-old Madison Carver, told the Las Vegas Review-Journal that she heard the crash from her bedroom. When she ran outside and down the street to find out what had happened, she recognized her family’s vehicle in flames.
> By the time their daughter heard the crash (which only happened about a half mile from the Carver’s home) and ran down the road to see what had happened, the car was engulfed in flames… *Much like everything else pertaining to the Vegas shooting, the story just doesn’t make sense.*
> 
> Here we are, a month later – with exactly what we had immediately in the aftermath of the shooting: *nothing.* *No answers, no coverage, no questions… nothing.
> 
> Why Has The Las Vegas Massacre Disappeared From The News Cycle?*
Click to expand...

. If worthy information or not, this was a well organized and written post.


----------



## Geaux4it

Amazing how Americans just let this be brushed under the rug

-Geaux


----------



## Dalia

Geaux4it said:


> Amazing how Americans just let this be brushed under the rug
> 
> -Geaux


A other shooting in Las Vegas ! this one maybe won't be brushed under the rug ?


----------



## Dalia

gipper said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas casino records suggest that Stephen Paddock could actually have won tens of thousands of dollars in the weeks before he fired hundreds of rifle shots from a 32nd story hotel window at a throng of country music fans below, a casino executive and a federal law enforcement official said Monday.
> 
> But he also could have suffered big losses during the same period. That’s one reason that the FBI was still stumped late Monday on what led him to sneak an arsenal of rifles and ammo into his Mandalay Bay hotel room and unleash a murderous barrage of gunfire Sunday night, killing at least 59 people and wounding 527 more before taking his own life.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Vegas gunman described as ‘high-stakes’ gambler
> 
> Note how that speculation of loss is not backed up by the casino records, or it would have been stated as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The authorities in vegas are not being honest with the public....they know exactly how much Paddock gambled, where he gambled, what time he gambled, on which machines he gambled, how much he won, how much he lost, his credit rating, his net worth etc.etc.etc.  The casinoes keep very exact records of  all the finances of gamblers...especially high rollers...on their computers....they keep it forever....you can go to vegas and gamble for a little while and not come back for years....but when you do...they know everything about you...most especially your finances....so when they say stuff like he could have won or he could have lost....that is b.s.  aka misinformation...aka a cover up.
> 
> Anyone that knows anything about gambling in the casinoes do not even need to look at his gambling records....all they need to know that he was a loser is to know how long he gambled....as in he gambled for years....as in it is mathamatically impossible for anyone to gamble that long and not be a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is much the authorities know about Paddock, but have refused to disclose.  Now...why would they do this?
> 
> Minutes after the asshole in NYC ran people over, we knew a lot about him and we even saw video of him.  Why no video of Paddock coming and going in the casino?  Why is it that this terrible event is now not spoken of in the MSM?
> *
> Why Has The Las Vegas Massacre Disappeared From The News Cycle?*
> *Here are the facts:*
> *The official timeline of the Vegas shooting has changed three times.* A week before the attack, *Paddock wired $100,000 to an account in the Philippines.* Paddock also *took cruises to ports in the Middle East.* *Paddock’s laptop was also missing its hard drive* when recovered in his hotel room.
> 
> Despite a month of being told otherwise, it’s now been revealed that police did discharge fire in Paddock’s hotel room upon entry… *but why, if Paddock had already killed himself before police breached the room?*
> 
> Jesus Campos is the security guard who first reportedly found Paddock as he started his killing spree, and was shot in the leg in the process.  However, he not only disappeared after scheduling several television interviews, but it’s now been revealed *Campos reportedly left the country just days after the Vegas shooting.*
> 
> *Why did authorities let Campos leave the country in the middle of an investigation? How did Campos travel unhindered with a gunshot wound in his leg?*
> Not only that, but Campos was said to have been last heard from when he went to a walk-in health clinic… but a spokesperson for UMC Quick Care – the facility Campos supposedly went to – *said they had “heard nothing” about Campos visiting them.*
> 
> On top of all of that, Campos only re-emerged to do a fluff, softball interview on Ellen. *DeGeneres guides Campos along the interview, essentially framing and explaining the timeline of events so Campos didn’t have to.* At times, the interview even seems scripted. Don’t take my word for that, I implore you to watch and see if you agree:
> 
> Another note to add, *in just the span of a month, 4 survivors of the Vegas shooting have died.*Notably, both Kymberley Suchomel and Danny Contreras *both publicly claimed there were multiple gunmen the night of the mass shooting.* Dennis and Lorraine Carver *died after their Mercedes smashed into a metal gate and exploded into flames.* Per CNN:
> 
> 
> 
> The couple’s youngest daughter, 16-year-old Madison Carver, told the Las Vegas Review-Journal that she heard the crash from her bedroom. When she ran outside and down the street to find out what had happened, she recognized her family’s vehicle in flames.
> By the time their daughter heard the crash (which only happened about a half mile from the Carver’s home) and ran down the road to see what had happened, the car was engulfed in flames… *Much like everything else pertaining to the Vegas shooting, the story just doesn’t make sense.*
> 
> Here we are, a month later – with exactly what we had immediately in the aftermath of the shooting: *nothing.* *No answers, no coverage, no questions… nothing.
> 
> Why Has The Las Vegas Massacre Disappeared From The News Cycle?*
Click to expand...

*Why Has The Las Vegas Massacre Disappeared From The News Cycle?
Something to hide for sure...it can't be a other way


beagle9 said:





Dalia said:





beagle9 said:





Dalia said:





Sundance508 said:



			Even if the loser had been able to get out of the hotel....where would he have gone?  How long would he have been able to evade arrest?.....do not forget he had rented the room in his own name.  He was well known by casino officials...they had all his info picture etc.etc.etc.

Any intelligent person that wanted to escape after shooting up so many people would not have rented the room in his own name to begin with.

Why some want to persist with the 'escape plan delusion' is beyond comprehension.

There is do doubt the loser was suicidal....now conjecture over exactly whey he had become suicidal is pertinent....but I think obvious...at least if one knows much about gamblers.  Yet Las Vegas officials have waited a long time to pursue in their investigations what should have been obvious from the gitgo as in it is such a common thing in vegas aka.....a gambler becomes suicidal because of gambling away his money or some significant portion of it....a well known phenomenon in vegas....has happened countless times.  The only thing different about paddock was that he decided to get revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.  Nothing mysterious about it at all.
		
Click to expand...

If it was a kind of revenge as you say of a player in Las Vegas? he had prepared well and several people heard the shots from the start. the police did not react fast enough in my opinion. He was armed to the teeth, but he was alone in the room, too.
		
Click to expand...

. Was he alone in the room ?? Who could have been in the room with him or who had the best access to be in that room with him in the time frames noted ?  What went wrong, and when did it go wrong with the plan ??  You would think that if a person had amassed that kind of firepower & ammo, that he would have intended to be their until a breech of the room disrupted his plan or he ran out of ammo where next he would have died in the firefight that would have come after that.  If there was no breech, then what or who stopped Paddock ??  Was it the encounter with Campos that took him off his plan maybe, and therefore caused him to end it for himself after that ? Was it a combination of sudden events (Campos & the soon to be swat team next he figured), otherwise that distracted him enough in order to stop him ? At what point did he feel as if it was over, and so he turned the weapon on himself ?  Was it when he shot the tank, and it didn't blow up, and then combined with having to deal with the possibility of a breech coming next ??
		
Click to expand...

Yes, so many unanswered questions, right from the start of the  mass shooting CNN  was talking about gunshots from the scene and after  from the building. I think it becomes difficult to find himself among all this assumptions especially that we have no more informations, there is no follow-up to what happened.
Was he alone in the room? if it was him who was in the room too because the pictures that we were shown of the scene after the "suicide" it does not seem to be "Paddock" on the ground.
A lot of Mysteries that surround this mass shooting. I propose this video .



Click to expand...

. Hmm, did someone threaten Campos otherwise if he talked, and so he left the country to get advice from who maybe ? Could Campos had shot Paddock somehow ?
		
Click to expand...

Is possible, Why it took so long to get rid of " Paddock" ? if we compare the reaction of the police for example with the shooting of San Bernardino it took them 5 minutes to get there and we got a follow up on the shooting not like this one .

2015 San Bernardino attack - Wikipedia*


----------



## beagle9

Dalia said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas casino records suggest that Stephen Paddock could actually have won tens of thousands of dollars in the weeks before he fired hundreds of rifle shots from a 32nd story hotel window at a throng of country music fans below, a casino executive and a federal law enforcement official said Monday.
> 
> But he also could have suffered big losses during the same period. That’s one reason that the FBI was still stumped late Monday on what led him to sneak an arsenal of rifles and ammo into his Mandalay Bay hotel room and unleash a murderous barrage of gunfire Sunday night, killing at least 59 people and wounding 527 more before taking his own life.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Vegas gunman described as ‘high-stakes’ gambler
> 
> Note how that speculation of loss is not backed up by the casino records, or it would have been stated as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The authorities in vegas are not being honest with the public....they know exactly how much Paddock gambled, where he gambled, what time he gambled, on which machines he gambled, how much he won, how much he lost, his credit rating, his net worth etc.etc.etc.  The casinoes keep very exact records of  all the finances of gamblers...especially high rollers...on their computers....they keep it forever....you can go to vegas and gamble for a little while and not come back for years....but when you do...they know everything about you...most especially your finances....so when they say stuff like he could have won or he could have lost....that is b.s.  aka misinformation...aka a cover up.
> 
> Anyone that knows anything about gambling in the casinoes do not even need to look at his gambling records....all they need to know that he was a loser is to know how long he gambled....as in he gambled for years....as in it is mathamatically impossible for anyone to gamble that long and not be a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is much the authorities know about Paddock, but have refused to disclose.  Now...why would they do this?
> 
> Minutes after the asshole in NYC ran people over, we knew a lot about him and we even saw video of him.  Why no video of Paddock coming and going in the casino?  Why is it that this terrible event is now not spoken of in the MSM?
> *
> Why Has The Las Vegas Massacre Disappeared From The News Cycle?*
> *Here are the facts:*
> *The official timeline of the Vegas shooting has changed three times.* A week before the attack, *Paddock wired $100,000 to an account in the Philippines.* Paddock also *took cruises to ports in the Middle East.* *Paddock’s laptop was also missing its hard drive* when recovered in his hotel room.
> 
> Despite a month of being told otherwise, it’s now been revealed that police did discharge fire in Paddock’s hotel room upon entry… *but why, if Paddock had already killed himself before police breached the room?*
> 
> Jesus Campos is the security guard who first reportedly found Paddock as he started his killing spree, and was shot in the leg in the process.  However, he not only disappeared after scheduling several television interviews, but it’s now been revealed *Campos reportedly left the country just days after the Vegas shooting.*
> 
> *Why did authorities let Campos leave the country in the middle of an investigation? How did Campos travel unhindered with a gunshot wound in his leg?*
> Not only that, but Campos was said to have been last heard from when he went to a walk-in health clinic… but a spokesperson for UMC Quick Care – the facility Campos supposedly went to – *said they had “heard nothing” about Campos visiting them.*
> 
> On top of all of that, Campos only re-emerged to do a fluff, softball interview on Ellen. *DeGeneres guides Campos along the interview, essentially framing and explaining the timeline of events so Campos didn’t have to.* At times, the interview even seems scripted. Don’t take my word for that, I implore you to watch and see if you agree:
> 
> Another note to add, *in just the span of a month, 4 survivors of the Vegas shooting have died.*Notably, both Kymberley Suchomel and Danny Contreras *both publicly claimed there were multiple gunmen the night of the mass shooting.* Dennis and Lorraine Carver *died after their Mercedes smashed into a metal gate and exploded into flames.* Per CNN:
> 
> 
> 
> The couple’s youngest daughter, 16-year-old Madison Carver, told the Las Vegas Review-Journal that she heard the crash from her bedroom. When she ran outside and down the street to find out what had happened, she recognized her family’s vehicle in flames.
> By the time their daughter heard the crash (which only happened about a half mile from the Carver’s home) and ran down the road to see what had happened, the car was engulfed in flames… *Much like everything else pertaining to the Vegas shooting, the story just doesn’t make sense.*
> 
> Here we are, a month later – with exactly what we had immediately in the aftermath of the shooting: *nothing.* *No answers, no coverage, no questions… nothing.
> 
> Why Has The Las Vegas Massacre Disappeared From The News Cycle?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Why Has The Las Vegas Massacre Disappeared From The News Cycle?
> Something to hide for sure...it can't be a other way
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the loser had been able to get out of the hotel....where would he have gone?  How long would he have been able to evade arrest?.....do not forget he had rented the room in his own name.  He was well known by casino officials...they had all his info picture etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Any intelligent person that wanted to escape after shooting up so many people would not have rented the room in his own name to begin with.
> 
> Why some want to persist with the 'escape plan delusion' is beyond comprehension.
> 
> There is do doubt the loser was suicidal....now conjecture over exactly whey he had become suicidal is pertinent....but I think obvious...at least if one knows much about gamblers.  Yet Las Vegas officials have waited a long time to pursue in their investigations what should have been obvious from the gitgo as in it is such a common thing in vegas aka.....a gambler becomes suicidal because of gambling away his money or some significant portion of it....a well known phenomenon in vegas....has happened countless times.  The only thing different about paddock was that he decided to get revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.  Nothing mysterious about it at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was a kind of revenge as you say of a player in Las Vegas? he had prepared well and several people heard the shots from the start. the police did not react fast enough in my opinion. He was armed to the teeth, but he was alone in the room, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Was he alone in the room ?? Who could have been in the room with him or who had the best access to be in that room with him in the time frames noted ?  What went wrong, and when did it go wrong with the plan ??  You would think that if a person had amassed that kind of firepower & ammo, that he would have intended to be their until a breech of the room disrupted his plan or he ran out of ammo where next he would have died in the firefight that would have come after that.  If there was no breech, then what or who stopped Paddock ??  Was it the encounter with Campos that took him off his plan maybe, and therefore caused him to end it for himself after that ? Was it a combination of sudden events (Campos & the soon to be swat team next he figured), otherwise that distracted him enough in order to stop him ? At what point did he feel as if it was over, and so he turned the weapon on himself ?  Was it when he shot the tank, and it didn't blow up, and then combined with having to deal with the possibility of a breech coming next ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, so many unanswered questions, right from the start of the  mass shooting CNN  was talking about gunshots from the scene and after  from the building. I think it becomes difficult to find himself among all this assumptions especially that we have no more informations, there is no follow-up to what happened.
> Was he alone in the room? if it was him who was in the room too because the pictures that we were shown of the scene after the "suicide" it does not seem to be "Paddock" on the ground.
> A lot of Mysteries that surround this mass shooting. I propose this video .
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Hmm, did someone threaten Campos otherwise if he talked, and so he left the country to get advice from who maybe ? Could Campos had shot Paddock somehow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is possible, Why it took so long to get rid of " Paddock" ? if we compare the reaction of the police for example with the shooting of San Bernardino it took them 5 minutes to get there and we got a follow up on the shooting not like this one .
> 
> 2015 San Bernardino attack - Wikipedia*
Click to expand...

. Being on the 32 floor had to complicate things for sure.  I will give them that much slack.


----------



## Dalia

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Las Vegas Gunman Was a Trump Supporter, Happy With President Because Stock Market Was Doing Well*
> Source: *Newsweek *
> 
> By Christal Hayes On 11/3/17 at 4:30 PM
> Las Vegas gunman Stephen Paddock was quite the fan of President Donald Trump before he killed 58 people and left another 500 injured—the worst mass shooting in recent U.S. history.
> 
> Paddock, a millionaire who reportedly would gamble up to $1 million a night in casinos, was attracted to the president's politics because of the boost the stock market has enjoyed since Trump took office, Clark County Sheriff Joe Lombardo told KLAS, a local CBS affiliate in Las Vegas, during a two-hour interview.
> 
> Paddock said "he was happy with Trump because the stock market was doing well," Lombardo said.
> 
> Stocks have indeed risen nearly every month since Trump took office—something that has been achieved under no other U.S. president, Forbes reported. But the magazine also noted that the markets have actually seen better gains under five other presidents.
> 
> Read more: *Las Vegas gunman was a Trump supporter and happy with him because the stock market was doing well*




 


beagle9 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the loser had been able to get out of the hotel....where would he have gone?  How long would he have been able to evade arrest?.....do not forget he had rented the room in his own name.  He was well known by casino officials...they had all his info picture etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Any intelligent person that wanted to escape after shooting up so many people would not have rented the room in his own name to begin with.
> 
> Why some want to persist with the 'escape plan delusion' is beyond comprehension.
> 
> There is do doubt the loser was suicidal....now conjecture over exactly whey he had become suicidal is pertinent....but I think obvious...at least if one knows much about gamblers.  Yet Las Vegas officials have waited a long time to pursue in their investigations what should have been obvious from the gitgo as in it is such a common thing in vegas aka.....a gambler becomes suicidal because of gambling away his money or some significant portion of it....a well known phenomenon in vegas....has happened countless times.  The only thing different about paddock was that he decided to get revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.  Nothing mysterious about it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a kind of revenge as you say of a player in Las Vegas? he had prepared well and several people heard the shots from the start. the police did not react fast enough in my opinion. He was armed to the teeth, but he was alone in the room, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Was he alone in the room ?? Who could have been in the room with him or who had the best access to be in that room with him in the time frames noted ?  What went wrong, and when did it go wrong with the plan ??  You would think that if a person had amassed that kind of firepower & ammo, that he would have intended to be their until a breech of the room disrupted his plan or he ran out of ammo where next he would have died in the firefight that would have come after that.  If there was no breech, then what or who stopped Paddock ??  Was it the encounter with Campos that took him off his plan maybe, and therefore caused him to end it for himself after that ? Was it a combination of sudden events (Campos & the soon to be swat team next he figured), otherwise that distracted him enough in order to stop him ? At what point did he feel as if it was over, and so he turned the weapon on himself ?  Was it when he shot the tank, and it didn't blow up, and then combined with having to deal with the possibility of a breech coming next ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, so many unanswered questions, right from the start of the  mass shooting CNN  was talking about gunshots from the scene and after  from the building. I think it becomes difficult to find himself among all this assumptions especially that we have no more informations, there is no follow-up to what happened.
> Was he alone in the room? if it was him who was in the room too because the pictures that we were shown of the scene after the "suicide" it does not seem to be "Paddock" on the ground.
> A lot of Mysteries that surround this mass shooting. I propose this video .
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Hmm, did someone threaten Campos otherwise if he talked, and so he left the country to get advice from who maybe ? Could Campos had shot Paddock somehow ?
Click to expand...

*TIMELINE OF TERROR IN VEGAS: *

Country music star Jason Aldean was performing on stage at the Route 91 Harvest Music Festival when lone gunman Stephen Paddock, 64, opened fire on the 22,000 people gathered.

About 10pm: Paddock smashes out two windows on the 32nd floor with a hammer-like implement and opens fire with his arsenal of at least 19 weapons - including fully automatic weapons.

*10.08pm: First phone call to police that shots had been fired at the festival outside the Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino on the Las Vegas Strip.*

10.38pm: Police in Las Vegas say that they are 'investigating reports of an active shooter' near to the Mandalay Bay.

11.08pm: Las Vegas police confirm they have shut down a portion of The Strip

*11.20pm: SWAT teams storm the 32nd floor room that Stephen Paddock was firing from. They gained entry using flashbangs designed to stun the shooter. Officers entered the room and found he had taken his own life. Seventy-two minutes elapsed from the first 911 call to Paddock being found dead.*

11.20pm: Hundreds of people began being transported to hospitals in Las Vegas

11.32pm: McCarran International Airport announced it was diverting flights destined for the city.

11.34pm: Interstate 15 in and out of Las Vegas was shut down for a time.

11.56pm: Hospitals in Las Vegas said that at least two people were dead and 24 were injured of which 12 were critical.

12.01am: Almost two hours after the first emergency call police confirmed that one suspect was 'down'.

1.06am: The Southern California police department say that one of their officers is among the injured.

1.34am: At this point the death toll dramatic rises to 20 people injured and 100 injured.

1.54am: Police in Las Vegas says that two of their officers who were off-duty were among the dead.

2.13am: Investigators say that they are looking for the 'roommate' of the shooter - Marilou Danley and describe her as a person of interest.

3.30am: Las Vegas Sheriff Joseph Lombardo announces that the death toll is now at least 50 dead and 200 injured - making this the deadliest shooting in US history

6.30am: Investigators say they have located Marilou Danley and say that she is overseas and is not longer a person of interest.

9.30am: Sheriff provides another update and says that the death toll is now in excess of 59 and that 527 people are injured.

Las Vegas shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino hotel | Daily Mail Online


----------



## beagle9

Dalia said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Las Vegas Gunman Was a Trump Supporter, Happy With President Because Stock Market Was Doing Well*
> Source: *Newsweek *
> 
> By Christal Hayes On 11/3/17 at 4:30 PM
> Las Vegas gunman Stephen Paddock was quite the fan of President Donald Trump before he killed 58 people and left another 500 injured—the worst mass shooting in recent U.S. history.
> 
> Paddock, a millionaire who reportedly would gamble up to $1 million a night in casinos, was attracted to the president's politics because of the boost the stock market has enjoyed since Trump took office, Clark County Sheriff Joe Lombardo told KLAS, a local CBS affiliate in Las Vegas, during a two-hour interview.
> 
> Paddock said "he was happy with Trump because the stock market was doing well," Lombardo said.
> 
> Stocks have indeed risen nearly every month since Trump took office—something that has been achieved under no other U.S. president, Forbes reported. But the magazine also noted that the markets have actually seen better gains under five other presidents.
> 
> Read more: *Las Vegas gunman was a Trump supporter and happy with him because the stock market was doing well*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158953
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the loser had been able to get out of the hotel....where would he have gone?  How long would he have been able to evade arrest?.....do not forget he had rented the room in his own name.  He was well known by casino officials...they had all his info picture etc.etc.etc.
> 
> Any intelligent person that wanted to escape after shooting up so many people would not have rented the room in his own name to begin with.
> 
> Why some want to persist with the 'escape plan delusion' is beyond comprehension.
> 
> There is do doubt the loser was suicidal....now conjecture over exactly whey he had become suicidal is pertinent....but I think obvious...at least if one knows much about gamblers.  Yet Las Vegas officials have waited a long time to pursue in their investigations what should have been obvious from the gitgo as in it is such a common thing in vegas aka.....a gambler becomes suicidal because of gambling away his money or some significant portion of it....a well known phenomenon in vegas....has happened countless times.  The only thing different about paddock was that he decided to get revenge on vegas and the casinoes before he killed himself.  Nothing mysterious about it at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it was a kind of revenge as you say of a player in Las Vegas? he had prepared well and several people heard the shots from the start. the police did not react fast enough in my opinion. He was armed to the teeth, but he was alone in the room, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Was he alone in the room ?? Who could have been in the room with him or who had the best access to be in that room with him in the time frames noted ?  What went wrong, and when did it go wrong with the plan ??  You would think that if a person had amassed that kind of firepower & ammo, that he would have intended to be their until a breech of the room disrupted his plan or he ran out of ammo where next he would have died in the firefight that would have come after that.  If there was no breech, then what or who stopped Paddock ??  Was it the encounter with Campos that took him off his plan maybe, and therefore caused him to end it for himself after that ? Was it a combination of sudden events (Campos & the soon to be swat team next he figured), otherwise that distracted him enough in order to stop him ? At what point did he feel as if it was over, and so he turned the weapon on himself ?  Was it when he shot the tank, and it didn't blow up, and then combined with having to deal with the possibility of a breech coming next ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, so many unanswered questions, right from the start of the  mass shooting CNN  was talking about gunshots from the scene and after  from the building. I think it becomes difficult to find himself among all this assumptions especially that we have no more informations, there is no follow-up to what happened.
> Was he alone in the room? if it was him who was in the room too because the pictures that we were shown of the scene after the "suicide" it does not seem to be "Paddock" on the ground.
> A lot of Mysteries that surround this mass shooting. I propose this video .
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Hmm, did someone threaten Campos otherwise if he talked, and so he left the country to get advice from who maybe ? Could Campos had shot Paddock somehow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *TIMELINE OF TERROR IN VEGAS: *
> 
> Country music star Jason Aldean was performing on stage at the Route 91 Harvest Music Festival when lone gunman Stephen Paddock, 64, opened fire on the 22,000 people gathered.
> 
> About 10pm: Paddock smashes out two windows on the 32nd floor with a hammer-like implement and opens fire with his arsenal of at least 19 weapons - including fully automatic weapons.
> 
> *10.08pm: First phone call to police that shots had been fired at the festival outside the Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino on the Las Vegas Strip.*
> 
> 10.38pm: Police in Las Vegas say that they are 'investigating reports of an active shooter' near to the Mandalay Bay.
> 
> 11.08pm: Las Vegas police confirm they have shut down a portion of The Strip
> 
> *11.20pm: SWAT teams storm the 32nd floor room that Stephen Paddock was firing from. They gained entry using flashbangs designed to stun the shooter. Officers entered the room and found he had taken his own life. Seventy-two minutes elapsed from the first 911 call to Paddock being found dead.*
> 
> 11.20pm: Hundreds of people began being transported to hospitals in Las Vegas
> 
> 11.32pm: McCarran International Airport announced it was diverting flights destined for the city.
> 
> 11.34pm: Interstate 15 in and out of Las Vegas was shut down for a time.
> 
> 11.56pm: Hospitals in Las Vegas said that at least two people were dead and 24 were injured of which 12 were critical.
> 
> 12.01am: Almost two hours after the first emergency call police confirmed that one suspect was 'down'.
> 
> 1.06am: The Southern California police department say that one of their officers is among the injured.
> 
> 1.34am: At this point the death toll dramatic rises to 20 people injured and 100 injured.
> 
> 1.54am: Police in Las Vegas says that two of their officers who were off-duty were among the dead.
> 
> 2.13am: Investigators say that they are looking for the 'roommate' of the shooter - Marilou Danley and describe her as a person of interest.
> 
> 3.30am: Las Vegas Sheriff Joseph Lombardo announces that the death toll is now at least 50 dead and 200 injured - making this the deadliest shooting in US history
> 
> 6.30am: Investigators say they have located Marilou Danley and say that she is overseas and is not longer a person of interest.
> 
> 9.30am: Sheriff provides another update and says that the death toll is now in excess of 59 and that 527 people are injured.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino hotel | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...

. Wow, a registered Democrat eh ? Interesting.


----------



## Old Yeller

Vegas does not want the story out.  How they were systematically wiping this guy out gambling.  They will take it all anyway you bring it.  When done, they will put you out of the Casino.  Vegas knew his status better than him?

So this guy had a $250K $350K house to unload? Or two?  Big deal. That takes time, costs involved.  Where does he live when not compensated with a room?  At $50K-$100K per day habit?   He had a week left?   He knew it.  He was mad?  He snapped.    Could be.  The shame he faced, all his relatives and friends he lied to for years....they would say "I knew it", "I told ya so"


----------



## Dalia

beagle9 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Las Vegas Gunman Was a Trump Supporter, Happy With President Because Stock Market Was Doing Well*
> Source: *Newsweek *
> 
> By Christal Hayes On 11/3/17 at 4:30 PM
> Las Vegas gunman Stephen Paddock was quite the fan of President Donald Trump before he killed 58 people and left another 500 injured—the worst mass shooting in recent U.S. history.
> 
> Paddock, a millionaire who reportedly would gamble up to $1 million a night in casinos, was attracted to the president's politics because of the boost the stock market has enjoyed since Trump took office, Clark County Sheriff Joe Lombardo told KLAS, a local CBS affiliate in Las Vegas, during a two-hour interview.
> 
> Paddock said "he was happy with Trump because the stock market was doing well," Lombardo said.
> 
> Stocks have indeed risen nearly every month since Trump took office—something that has been achieved under no other U.S. president, Forbes reported. But the magazine also noted that the markets have actually seen better gains under five other presidents.
> 
> Read more: *Las Vegas gunman was a Trump supporter and happy with him because the stock market was doing well*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158953
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a kind of revenge as you say of a player in Las Vegas? he had prepared well and several people heard the shots from the start. the police did not react fast enough in my opinion. He was armed to the teeth, but he was alone in the room, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Was he alone in the room ?? Who could have been in the room with him or who had the best access to be in that room with him in the time frames noted ?  What went wrong, and when did it go wrong with the plan ??  You would think that if a person had amassed that kind of firepower & ammo, that he would have intended to be their until a breech of the room disrupted his plan or he ran out of ammo where next he would have died in the firefight that would have come after that.  If there was no breech, then what or who stopped Paddock ??  Was it the encounter with Campos that took him off his plan maybe, and therefore caused him to end it for himself after that ? Was it a combination of sudden events (Campos & the soon to be swat team next he figured), otherwise that distracted him enough in order to stop him ? At what point did he feel as if it was over, and so he turned the weapon on himself ?  Was it when he shot the tank, and it didn't blow up, and then combined with having to deal with the possibility of a breech coming next ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, so many unanswered questions, right from the start of the  mass shooting CNN  was talking about gunshots from the scene and after  from the building. I think it becomes difficult to find himself among all this assumptions especially that we have no more informations, there is no follow-up to what happened.
> Was he alone in the room? if it was him who was in the room too because the pictures that we were shown of the scene after the "suicide" it does not seem to be "Paddock" on the ground.
> A lot of Mysteries that surround this mass shooting. I propose this video .
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Hmm, did someone threaten Campos otherwise if he talked, and so he left the country to get advice from who maybe ? Could Campos had shot Paddock somehow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *TIMELINE OF TERROR IN VEGAS: *
> 
> Country music star Jason Aldean was performing on stage at the Route 91 Harvest Music Festival when lone gunman Stephen Paddock, 64, opened fire on the 22,000 people gathered.
> 
> About 10pm: Paddock smashes out two windows on the 32nd floor with a hammer-like implement and opens fire with his arsenal of at least 19 weapons - including fully automatic weapons.
> 
> *10.08pm: First phone call to police that shots had been fired at the festival outside the Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino on the Las Vegas Strip.*
> 
> 10.38pm: Police in Las Vegas say that they are 'investigating reports of an active shooter' near to the Mandalay Bay.
> 
> 11.08pm: Las Vegas police confirm they have shut down a portion of The Strip
> 
> *11.20pm: SWAT teams storm the 32nd floor room that Stephen Paddock was firing from. They gained entry using flashbangs designed to stun the shooter. Officers entered the room and found he had taken his own life. Seventy-two minutes elapsed from the first 911 call to Paddock being found dead.*
> 
> 11.20pm: Hundreds of people began being transported to hospitals in Las Vegas
> 
> 11.32pm: McCarran International Airport announced it was diverting flights destined for the city.
> 
> 11.34pm: Interstate 15 in and out of Las Vegas was shut down for a time.
> 
> 11.56pm: Hospitals in Las Vegas said that at least two people were dead and 24 were injured of which 12 were critical.
> 
> 12.01am: Almost two hours after the first emergency call police confirmed that one suspect was 'down'.
> 
> 1.06am: The Southern California police department say that one of their officers is among the injured.
> 
> 1.34am: At this point the death toll dramatic rises to 20 people injured and 100 injured.
> 
> 1.54am: Police in Las Vegas says that two of their officers who were off-duty were among the dead.
> 
> 2.13am: Investigators say that they are looking for the 'roommate' of the shooter - Marilou Danley and describe her as a person of interest.
> 
> 3.30am: Las Vegas Sheriff Joseph Lombardo announces that the death toll is now at least 50 dead and 200 injured - making this the deadliest shooting in US history
> 
> 6.30am: Investigators say they have located Marilou Danley and say that she is overseas and is not longer a person of interest.
> 
> 9.30am: Sheriff provides another update and says that the death toll is now in excess of 59 and that 527 people are injured.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino hotel | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Wow, a registered Democrat eh ? Interesting.
Click to expand...

On some vidéos we see him dress in pink at a Anti Trump march ! but some say it is fake or it is not him. maybe he did have a hate for Trump supporter ?


----------



## beagle9

Dalia said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Las Vegas Gunman Was a Trump Supporter, Happy With President Because Stock Market Was Doing Well*
> Source: *Newsweek *
> 
> By Christal Hayes On 11/3/17 at 4:30 PM
> Las Vegas gunman Stephen Paddock was quite the fan of President Donald Trump before he killed 58 people and left another 500 injured—the worst mass shooting in recent U.S. history.
> 
> Paddock, a millionaire who reportedly would gamble up to $1 million a night in casinos, was attracted to the president's politics because of the boost the stock market has enjoyed since Trump took office, Clark County Sheriff Joe Lombardo told KLAS, a local CBS affiliate in Las Vegas, during a two-hour interview.
> 
> Paddock said "he was happy with Trump because the stock market was doing well," Lombardo said.
> 
> Stocks have indeed risen nearly every month since Trump took office—something that has been achieved under no other U.S. president, Forbes reported. But the magazine also noted that the markets have actually seen better gains under five other presidents.
> 
> Read more: *Las Vegas gunman was a Trump supporter and happy with him because the stock market was doing well*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158953
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Was he alone in the room ?? Who could have been in the room with him or who had the best access to be in that room with him in the time frames noted ?  What went wrong, and when did it go wrong with the plan ??  You would think that if a person had amassed that kind of firepower & ammo, that he would have intended to be their until a breech of the room disrupted his plan or he ran out of ammo where next he would have died in the firefight that would have come after that.  If there was no breech, then what or who stopped Paddock ??  Was it the encounter with Campos that took him off his plan maybe, and therefore caused him to end it for himself after that ? Was it a combination of sudden events (Campos & the soon to be swat team next he figured), otherwise that distracted him enough in order to stop him ? At what point did he feel as if it was over, and so he turned the weapon on himself ?  Was it when he shot the tank, and it didn't blow up, and then combined with having to deal with the possibility of a breech coming next ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, so many unanswered questions, right from the start of the  mass shooting CNN  was talking about gunshots from the scene and after  from the building. I think it becomes difficult to find himself among all this assumptions especially that we have no more informations, there is no follow-up to what happened.
> Was he alone in the room? if it was him who was in the room too because the pictures that we were shown of the scene after the "suicide" it does not seem to be "Paddock" on the ground.
> A lot of Mysteries that surround this mass shooting. I propose this video .
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Hmm, did someone threaten Campos otherwise if he talked, and so he left the country to get advice from who maybe ? Could Campos had shot Paddock somehow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *TIMELINE OF TERROR IN VEGAS: *
> 
> Country music star Jason Aldean was performing on stage at the Route 91 Harvest Music Festival when lone gunman Stephen Paddock, 64, opened fire on the 22,000 people gathered.
> 
> About 10pm: Paddock smashes out two windows on the 32nd floor with a hammer-like implement and opens fire with his arsenal of at least 19 weapons - including fully automatic weapons.
> 
> *10.08pm: First phone call to police that shots had been fired at the festival outside the Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino on the Las Vegas Strip.*
> 
> 10.38pm: Police in Las Vegas say that they are 'investigating reports of an active shooter' near to the Mandalay Bay.
> 
> 11.08pm: Las Vegas police confirm they have shut down a portion of The Strip
> 
> *11.20pm: SWAT teams storm the 32nd floor room that Stephen Paddock was firing from. They gained entry using flashbangs designed to stun the shooter. Officers entered the room and found he had taken his own life. Seventy-two minutes elapsed from the first 911 call to Paddock being found dead.*
> 
> 11.20pm: Hundreds of people began being transported to hospitals in Las Vegas
> 
> 11.32pm: McCarran International Airport announced it was diverting flights destined for the city.
> 
> 11.34pm: Interstate 15 in and out of Las Vegas was shut down for a time.
> 
> 11.56pm: Hospitals in Las Vegas said that at least two people were dead and 24 were injured of which 12 were critical.
> 
> 12.01am: Almost two hours after the first emergency call police confirmed that one suspect was 'down'.
> 
> 1.06am: The Southern California police department say that one of their officers is among the injured.
> 
> 1.34am: At this point the death toll dramatic rises to 20 people injured and 100 injured.
> 
> 1.54am: Police in Las Vegas says that two of their officers who were off-duty were among the dead.
> 
> 2.13am: Investigators say that they are looking for the 'roommate' of the shooter - Marilou Danley and describe her as a person of interest.
> 
> 3.30am: Las Vegas Sheriff Joseph Lombardo announces that the death toll is now at least 50 dead and 200 injured - making this the deadliest shooting in US history
> 
> 6.30am: Investigators say they have located Marilou Danley and say that she is overseas and is not longer a person of interest.
> 
> 9.30am: Sheriff provides another update and says that the death toll is now in excess of 59 and that 527 people are injured.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino hotel | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Wow, a registered Democrat eh ? Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On some vidéos we see him dress in pink at a Anti Trump march ! but some say it is fake or it is not him. maybe he did have a hate for Trump supporter ?
Click to expand...

. If so they will try and keep it hush, hush.


----------



## Dalia

beagle9 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Las Vegas Gunman Was a Trump Supporter, Happy With President Because Stock Market Was Doing Well*
> Source: *Newsweek *
> 
> By Christal Hayes On 11/3/17 at 4:30 PM
> Las Vegas gunman Stephen Paddock was quite the fan of President Donald Trump before he killed 58 people and left another 500 injured—the worst mass shooting in recent U.S. history.
> 
> Paddock, a millionaire who reportedly would gamble up to $1 million a night in casinos, was attracted to the president's politics because of the boost the stock market has enjoyed since Trump took office, Clark County Sheriff Joe Lombardo told KLAS, a local CBS affiliate in Las Vegas, during a two-hour interview.
> 
> Paddock said "he was happy with Trump because the stock market was doing well," Lombardo said.
> 
> Stocks have indeed risen nearly every month since Trump took office—something that has been achieved under no other U.S. president, Forbes reported. But the magazine also noted that the markets have actually seen better gains under five other presidents.
> 
> Read more: *Las Vegas gunman was a Trump supporter and happy with him because the stock market was doing well*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158953
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, so many unanswered questions, right from the start of the  mass shooting CNN  was talking about gunshots from the scene and after  from the building. I think it becomes difficult to find himself among all this assumptions especially that we have no more informations, there is no follow-up to what happened.
> Was he alone in the room? if it was him who was in the room too because the pictures that we were shown of the scene after the "suicide" it does not seem to be "Paddock" on the ground.
> A lot of Mysteries that surround this mass shooting. I propose this video .
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Hmm, did someone threaten Campos otherwise if he talked, and so he left the country to get advice from who maybe ? Could Campos had shot Paddock somehow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *TIMELINE OF TERROR IN VEGAS: *
> 
> Country music star Jason Aldean was performing on stage at the Route 91 Harvest Music Festival when lone gunman Stephen Paddock, 64, opened fire on the 22,000 people gathered.
> 
> About 10pm: Paddock smashes out two windows on the 32nd floor with a hammer-like implement and opens fire with his arsenal of at least 19 weapons - including fully automatic weapons.
> 
> *10.08pm: First phone call to police that shots had been fired at the festival outside the Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino on the Las Vegas Strip.*
> 
> 10.38pm: Police in Las Vegas say that they are 'investigating reports of an active shooter' near to the Mandalay Bay.
> 
> 11.08pm: Las Vegas police confirm they have shut down a portion of The Strip
> 
> *11.20pm: SWAT teams storm the 32nd floor room that Stephen Paddock was firing from. They gained entry using flashbangs designed to stun the shooter. Officers entered the room and found he had taken his own life. Seventy-two minutes elapsed from the first 911 call to Paddock being found dead.*
> 
> 11.20pm: Hundreds of people began being transported to hospitals in Las Vegas
> 
> 11.32pm: McCarran International Airport announced it was diverting flights destined for the city.
> 
> 11.34pm: Interstate 15 in and out of Las Vegas was shut down for a time.
> 
> 11.56pm: Hospitals in Las Vegas said that at least two people were dead and 24 were injured of which 12 were critical.
> 
> 12.01am: Almost two hours after the first emergency call police confirmed that one suspect was 'down'.
> 
> 1.06am: The Southern California police department say that one of their officers is among the injured.
> 
> 1.34am: At this point the death toll dramatic rises to 20 people injured and 100 injured.
> 
> 1.54am: Police in Las Vegas says that two of their officers who were off-duty were among the dead.
> 
> 2.13am: Investigators say that they are looking for the 'roommate' of the shooter - Marilou Danley and describe her as a person of interest.
> 
> 3.30am: Las Vegas Sheriff Joseph Lombardo announces that the death toll is now at least 50 dead and 200 injured - making this the deadliest shooting in US history
> 
> 6.30am: Investigators say they have located Marilou Danley and say that she is overseas and is not longer a person of interest.
> 
> 9.30am: Sheriff provides another update and says that the death toll is now in excess of 59 and that 527 people are injured.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino hotel | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Wow, a registered Democrat eh ? Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On some vidéos we see him dress in pink at a Anti Trump march ! but some say it is fake or it is not him. maybe he did have a hate for Trump supporter ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If so they will try and keep it hush, hush.
Click to expand...

Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.


----------



## Sundance508

Dalia said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Las Vegas Gunman Was a Trump Supporter, Happy With President Because Stock Market Was Doing Well*
> Source: *Newsweek *
> 
> By Christal Hayes On 11/3/17 at 4:30 PM
> Las Vegas gunman Stephen Paddock was quite the fan of President Donald Trump before he killed 58 people and left another 500 injured—the worst mass shooting in recent U.S. history.
> 
> Paddock, a millionaire who reportedly would gamble up to $1 million a night in casinos, was attracted to the president's politics because of the boost the stock market has enjoyed since Trump took office, Clark County Sheriff Joe Lombardo told KLAS, a local CBS affiliate in Las Vegas, during a two-hour interview.
> 
> Paddock said "he was happy with Trump because the stock market was doing well," Lombardo said.
> 
> Stocks have indeed risen nearly every month since Trump took office—something that has been achieved under no other U.S. president, Forbes reported. But the magazine also noted that the markets have actually seen better gains under five other presidents.
> 
> Read more: *Las Vegas gunman was a Trump supporter and happy with him because the stock market was doing well*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158953
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Hmm, did someone threaten Campos otherwise if he talked, and so he left the country to get advice from who maybe ? Could Campos had shot Paddock somehow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *TIMELINE OF TERROR IN VEGAS: *
> 
> Country music star Jason Aldean was performing on stage at the Route 91 Harvest Music Festival when lone gunman Stephen Paddock, 64, opened fire on the 22,000 people gathered.
> 
> About 10pm: Paddock smashes out two windows on the 32nd floor with a hammer-like implement and opens fire with his arsenal of at least 19 weapons - including fully automatic weapons.
> 
> *10.08pm: First phone call to police that shots had been fired at the festival outside the Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino on the Las Vegas Strip.*
> 
> 10.38pm: Police in Las Vegas say that they are 'investigating reports of an active shooter' near to the Mandalay Bay.
> 
> 11.08pm: Las Vegas police confirm they have shut down a portion of The Strip
> 
> *11.20pm: SWAT teams storm the 32nd floor room that Stephen Paddock was firing from. They gained entry using flashbangs designed to stun the shooter. Officers entered the room and found he had taken his own life. Seventy-two minutes elapsed from the first 911 call to Paddock being found dead.*
> 
> 11.20pm: Hundreds of people began being transported to hospitals in Las Vegas
> 
> 11.32pm: McCarran International Airport announced it was diverting flights destined for the city.
> 
> 11.34pm: Interstate 15 in and out of Las Vegas was shut down for a time.
> 
> 11.56pm: Hospitals in Las Vegas said that at least two people were dead and 24 were injured of which 12 were critical.
> 
> 12.01am: Almost two hours after the first emergency call police confirmed that one suspect was 'down'.
> 
> 1.06am: The Southern California police department say that one of their officers is among the injured.
> 
> 1.34am: At this point the death toll dramatic rises to 20 people injured and 100 injured.
> 
> 1.54am: Police in Las Vegas says that two of their officers who were off-duty were among the dead.
> 
> 2.13am: Investigators say that they are looking for the 'roommate' of the shooter - Marilou Danley and describe her as a person of interest.
> 
> 3.30am: Las Vegas Sheriff Joseph Lombardo announces that the death toll is now at least 50 dead and 200 injured - making this the deadliest shooting in US history
> 
> 6.30am: Investigators say they have located Marilou Danley and say that she is overseas and is not longer a person of interest.
> 
> 9.30am: Sheriff provides another update and says that the death toll is now in excess of 59 and that 527 people are injured.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino hotel | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Wow, a registered Democrat eh ? Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On some vidéos we see him dress in pink at a Anti Trump march ! but some say it is fake or it is not him. maybe he did have a hate for Trump supporter ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If so they will try and keep it hush, hush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
Click to expand...


Not even to mention the fact about how the media lied about that incident ....what happened was the guy driving the car had been attacked by the mob...threatening his life...and he was just attempting to escape.  The msm reported that he had intentionally run over people....there is a video of what actually happened....and if the case ever goes to trial the driver will be acquitted...but I do not think it will ever go to trial with so much of the evidence in favor of the driver...no jury would convict him.


----------



## KissMy

Lots of internet fake news trolls on here. There are other people named Stephen Paddock with political affiliations. Fake pictures & look alikes don't prove anything accept you are a moron.

Steve Wynn & Paddock's Brother said Vegas Shooter Stephen Paddock & girlfriend were conservative. They did not drink. They loved country music, attended country music festivals & sang country music karaoke. Paddock's girlfriend sang lots of Patsy Kline. Sheriff Joe Lombardo says Stephen Paddock had no political affiliation and liked Donald Trump!


----------



## beagle9

Sundance508 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158953
> *TIMELINE OF TERROR IN VEGAS: *
> 
> Country music star Jason Aldean was performing on stage at the Route 91 Harvest Music Festival when lone gunman Stephen Paddock, 64, opened fire on the 22,000 people gathered.
> 
> About 10pm: Paddock smashes out two windows on the 32nd floor with a hammer-like implement and opens fire with his arsenal of at least 19 weapons - including fully automatic weapons.
> 
> *10.08pm: First phone call to police that shots had been fired at the festival outside the Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino on the Las Vegas Strip.*
> 
> 10.38pm: Police in Las Vegas say that they are 'investigating reports of an active shooter' near to the Mandalay Bay.
> 
> 11.08pm: Las Vegas police confirm they have shut down a portion of The Strip
> 
> *11.20pm: SWAT teams storm the 32nd floor room that Stephen Paddock was firing from. They gained entry using flashbangs designed to stun the shooter. Officers entered the room and found he had taken his own life. Seventy-two minutes elapsed from the first 911 call to Paddock being found dead.*
> 
> 11.20pm: Hundreds of people began being transported to hospitals in Las Vegas
> 
> 11.32pm: McCarran International Airport announced it was diverting flights destined for the city.
> 
> 11.34pm: Interstate 15 in and out of Las Vegas was shut down for a time.
> 
> 11.56pm: Hospitals in Las Vegas said that at least two people were dead and 24 were injured of which 12 were critical.
> 
> 12.01am: Almost two hours after the first emergency call police confirmed that one suspect was 'down'.
> 
> 1.06am: The Southern California police department say that one of their officers is among the injured.
> 
> 1.34am: At this point the death toll dramatic rises to 20 people injured and 100 injured.
> 
> 1.54am: Police in Las Vegas says that two of their officers who were off-duty were among the dead.
> 
> 2.13am: Investigators say that they are looking for the 'roommate' of the shooter - Marilou Danley and describe her as a person of interest.
> 
> 3.30am: Las Vegas Sheriff Joseph Lombardo announces that the death toll is now at least 50 dead and 200 injured - making this the deadliest shooting in US history
> 
> 6.30am: Investigators say they have located Marilou Danley and say that she is overseas and is not longer a person of interest.
> 
> 9.30am: Sheriff provides another update and says that the death toll is now in excess of 59 and that 527 people are injured.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino hotel | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> . Wow, a registered Democrat eh ? Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On some vidéos we see him dress in pink at a Anti Trump march ! but some say it is fake or it is not him. maybe he did have a hate for Trump supporter ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If so they will try and keep it hush, hush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even to mention the fact about how the media lied about that incident ....what happened was the guy driving the car had been attacked by the mob...threatening his life...and he was just attempting to escape.  The msm reported that he had intentionally run over people....there is a video of what actually happened....and if the case ever goes to trial the driver will be acquitted...but I do not think it will ever go to trial with so much of the evidence in favor of the driver...no jury would convict him.
Click to expand...

. Not a good video to prove your point (imho) because at the start of the video (the car is running down people going forward), and when the crowd responds in anger to that (he puts the car in reverse therefore running people over going backwards), I'm guessing in his attempt to escape ?


----------



## beagle9

KissMy said:


> Lots of internet fake news trolls on here. There are other people named Stephen Paddock with political affiliations. Fake pictures & look alikes don't prove anything accept you are a moron.
> 
> Steve Wynn & Paddock's Brother said Vegas Shooter Stephen Paddock & girlfriend were conservative. They did not drink. They loved country music, attended country music festivals & sang country music karaoke. Paddock's girlfriend sang lots of Patsy Kline. Sheriff Joe Lombardo says Stephen Paddock had no political affiliation and liked Donald Trump!


. Wow, now this does sound like fake news. However, If all these things in which you say are true, then tell us your theory as to what drove him mad, and what caused him to destroy the very things in which he loved so much ?   Oh, and while we're at it did anyone on the CMA awards speak of the fallen in Vegas last night ?? I know the Underwood devil and her short accompliss made fun of Trump, and also the dead country stars of the past were honored throughout the show, but were the fallen in Vegas mentioned ? Anyone ?  Me and the wife tried to watch when the grandkids would let us, but we could have missed some parts.


----------



## KissMy

Dalia said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If so they will try and keep it hush, hush.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
Click to expand...

The idea is to stop sensationalizing these mass shooters that easily inspire copy cats.


----------



## KissMy

beagle9 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of internet fake news trolls on here. There are other people named Stephen Paddock with political affiliations. Fake pictures & look alikes don't prove anything accept you are a moron.
> 
> Steve Wynn & Paddock's Brother said Vegas Shooter Stephen Paddock & girlfriend were conservative. They did not drink. They loved country music, attended country music festivals & sang country music karaoke. Paddock's girlfriend sang lots of Patsy Kline. Sheriff Joe Lombardo says Stephen Paddock had no political affiliation and liked Donald Trump!
> 
> 
> 
> . Wow, now this does sound like fake news. However, If all these things in which you say are true, then tell us your theory as to what drove him mad, and what caused him to destroy the very things in which he loved so much ?   Oh, and while we're at it did anyone on the CMA awards speak of the fallen in Vegas last night ?? I know the Underwood devil and her short accompliss made fun of Trump, and also the dead country stars of the past were honored throughout the show, but were the fallen in Vegas mentioned ? Anyone ?  Me and the wife tried to watch when the grandkids would let us, but we could have missed some parts.
Click to expand...

From personal experience, some suicidal people will take others out with them, I grew up country in rural Missouri. We had guns in school. In Jr. High I was in the bathroom pissing in urinal when a classmate put a gun to my head & said he was going to shoot me. Then he did same to others before he looked in the mirror, stuck it in his mouth & said he was going to commit suicide. We all ran out of there to principal office across the hall. The kid chickened out in the end.


----------



## Faun

Sundance508 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158953
> *TIMELINE OF TERROR IN VEGAS: *
> 
> Country music star Jason Aldean was performing on stage at the Route 91 Harvest Music Festival when lone gunman Stephen Paddock, 64, opened fire on the 22,000 people gathered.
> 
> About 10pm: Paddock smashes out two windows on the 32nd floor with a hammer-like implement and opens fire with his arsenal of at least 19 weapons - including fully automatic weapons.
> 
> *10.08pm: First phone call to police that shots had been fired at the festival outside the Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino on the Las Vegas Strip.*
> 
> 10.38pm: Police in Las Vegas say that they are 'investigating reports of an active shooter' near to the Mandalay Bay.
> 
> 11.08pm: Las Vegas police confirm they have shut down a portion of The Strip
> 
> *11.20pm: SWAT teams storm the 32nd floor room that Stephen Paddock was firing from. They gained entry using flashbangs designed to stun the shooter. Officers entered the room and found he had taken his own life. Seventy-two minutes elapsed from the first 911 call to Paddock being found dead.*
> 
> 11.20pm: Hundreds of people began being transported to hospitals in Las Vegas
> 
> 11.32pm: McCarran International Airport announced it was diverting flights destined for the city.
> 
> 11.34pm: Interstate 15 in and out of Las Vegas was shut down for a time.
> 
> 11.56pm: Hospitals in Las Vegas said that at least two people were dead and 24 were injured of which 12 were critical.
> 
> 12.01am: Almost two hours after the first emergency call police confirmed that one suspect was 'down'.
> 
> 1.06am: The Southern California police department say that one of their officers is among the injured.
> 
> 1.34am: At this point the death toll dramatic rises to 20 people injured and 100 injured.
> 
> 1.54am: Police in Las Vegas says that two of their officers who were off-duty were among the dead.
> 
> 2.13am: Investigators say that they are looking for the 'roommate' of the shooter - Marilou Danley and describe her as a person of interest.
> 
> 3.30am: Las Vegas Sheriff Joseph Lombardo announces that the death toll is now at least 50 dead and 200 injured - making this the deadliest shooting in US history
> 
> 6.30am: Investigators say they have located Marilou Danley and say that she is overseas and is not longer a person of interest.
> 
> 9.30am: Sheriff provides another update and says that the death toll is now in excess of 59 and that 527 people are injured.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino hotel | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> . Wow, a registered Democrat eh ? Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On some vidéos we see him dress in pink at a Anti Trump march ! but some say it is fake or it is not him. maybe he did have a hate for Trump supporter ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If so they will try and keep it hush, hush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even to mention the fact about how the media lied about that incident ....what happened was the guy driving the car had been attacked by the mob...threatening his life...and he was just attempting to escape.  The msm reported that he had intentionally run over people....there is a video of what actually happened....and if the case ever goes to trial the driver will be acquitted...but I do not think it will ever go to trial with so much of the evidence in favor of the driver...no jury would convict him.
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

You brain-dead cons are a riot. 

Now, driving *into* a crowd is trying to escape.


----------



## Sundance508

some of you must have been looking at the old video that did not show the beginning of the episode.....check out the latest video of what happened..........................


----------



## Sundance508

Faun said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Wow, a registered Democrat eh ? Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> On some vidéos we see him dress in pink at a Anti Trump march ! but some say it is fake or it is not him. maybe he did have a hate for Trump supporter ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If so they will try and keep it hush, hush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even to mention the fact about how the media lied about that incident ....what happened was the guy driving the car had been attacked by the mob...threatening his life...and he was just attempting to escape.  The msm reported that he had intentionally run over people....there is a video of what actually happened....and if the case ever goes to trial the driver will be acquitted...but I do not think it will ever go to trial with so much of the evidence in favor of the driver...no jury would convict him.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead cons are a riot.
> 
> Now, driving *into* a crowd is trying to escape.
Click to expand...


If the mob is beating on your car with clubs thus threatening your life you have no option but to run over the fools in order to escape...he survived, he did not get beaten up....thus he made the correct decision...any jury will be able to clearly see that.  Cased Closed the thugs blocking the street got what they deserved.


----------



## beagle9

Sundance508 said:


> some of you must have been looking at the old video that did not show the beginning of the episode.....check out the latest video of what happened..........................


  Now wait one minute here.. Is that video in *slow motion *when showing the car moving forward into the crowd ?


----------



## KissMy

beagle9 said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> some of you must have been looking at the old video that did not show the beginning of the episode.....check out the latest video of what happened..........................
> 
> 
> 
> Now wait one minute here.. Is that video in *slow motion *when showing the car moving forward into the crowd ?
Click to expand...

The driver should have backed out of the area. He was not trapped in there & plowing forward was not an avenue of escape. He only managed to escape by reversing from his attack. He plowed into the crowd on his own free will & I hope he hangs for it!


----------



## Faun

Sundance508 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> On some vidéos we see him dress in pink at a Anti Trump march ! but some say it is fake or it is not him. maybe he did have a hate for Trump supporter ?
> 
> 
> 
> . If so they will try and keep it hush, hush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even to mention the fact about how the media lied about that incident ....what happened was the guy driving the car had been attacked by the mob...threatening his life...and he was just attempting to escape.  The msm reported that he had intentionally run over people....there is a video of what actually happened....and if the case ever goes to trial the driver will be acquitted...but I do not think it will ever go to trial with so much of the evidence in favor of the driver...no jury would convict him.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead cons are a riot.
> 
> Now, driving *into* a crowd is trying to escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the mob is beating on your car with clubs thus threatening your life you have no option but to run over the fools in order to escape...he survived, he did not get beaten up....thus he made the correct decision...any jury will be able to clearly see that.  Cased Closed the thugs blocking the street got what they deserved.
Click to expand...

Dipshit... that’s what happened *after* he drove into the crowd. A woman died because he drove into that crowd. I hope he likes BBC because he’s going to be servicing some for 5 to 10 years.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If so they will try and keep it hush, hush.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even to mention the fact about how the media lied about that incident ....what happened was the guy driving the car had been attacked by the mob...threatening his life...and he was just attempting to escape.  The msm reported that he had intentionally run over people....there is a video of what actually happened....and if the case ever goes to trial the driver will be acquitted...but I do not think it will ever go to trial with so much of the evidence in favor of the driver...no jury would convict him.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead cons are a riot.
> 
> Now, driving *into* a crowd is trying to escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the mob is beating on your car with clubs thus threatening your life you have no option but to run over the fools in order to escape...he survived, he did not get beaten up....thus he made the correct decision...any jury will be able to clearly see that.  Cased Closed the thugs blocking the street got what they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dipshit... that’s what happened *after* he drove into the crowd. A woman died because he drove into that crowd. I hope he likes BBC because he’s going to be servicing some for 5 to 10 years.
Click to expand...

. 5 to 10 ?  What ever happened to life (20 years +) for intentionally taking a life ?


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even to mention the fact about how the media lied about that incident ....what happened was the guy driving the car had been attacked by the mob...threatening his life...and he was just attempting to escape.  The msm reported that he had intentionally run over people....there is a video of what actually happened....and if the case ever goes to trial the driver will be acquitted...but I do not think it will ever go to trial with so much of the evidence in favor of the driver...no jury would convict him.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead cons are a riot.
> 
> Now, driving *into* a crowd is trying to escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the mob is beating on your car with clubs thus threatening your life you have no option but to run over the fools in order to escape...he survived, he did not get beaten up....thus he made the correct decision...any jury will be able to clearly see that.  Cased Closed the thugs blocking the street got what they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dipshit... that’s what happened *after* he drove into the crowd. A woman died because he drove into that crowd. I hope he likes BBC because he’s going to be servicing some for 5 to 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . 5 to 10 ?  What ever happened to life (20 years +) for intentionally taking a life ?
Click to expand...

He was charged with 2nd degree murder. The penalty is less severe than that.


----------



## KissMy

Faun said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If so they will try and keep it hush, hush.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even to mention the fact about how the media lied about that incident ....what happened was the guy driving the car had been attacked by the mob...threatening his life...and he was just attempting to escape.  The msm reported that he had intentionally run over people....there is a video of what actually happened....and if the case ever goes to trial the driver will be acquitted...but I do not think it will ever go to trial with so much of the evidence in favor of the driver...no jury would convict him.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead cons are a riot.
> 
> Now, driving *into* a crowd is trying to escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the mob is beating on your car with clubs thus threatening your life you have no option but to run over the fools in order to escape...he survived, he did not get beaten up....thus he made the correct decision...any jury will be able to clearly see that.  Cased Closed the thugs blocking the street got what they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dipshit... that’s what happened *after* he drove into the crowd. A woman died because he drove into that crowd. I hope he likes BBC because he’s going to be servicing some for 5 to 10 years.
Click to expand...

Judge declared the loser indigent & assigned him a public defender. He will likely get max sentence. I wonder how the indigent loser could afford a trip to Germany to visit Nazi sites & could afford that car to kill people with if he was truly indigent?


----------



## Faun

KissMy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even to mention the fact about how the media lied about that incident ....what happened was the guy driving the car had been attacked by the mob...threatening his life...and he was just attempting to escape.  The msm reported that he had intentionally run over people....there is a video of what actually happened....and if the case ever goes to trial the driver will be acquitted...but I do not think it will ever go to trial with so much of the evidence in favor of the driver...no jury would convict him.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead cons are a riot.
> 
> Now, driving *into* a crowd is trying to escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the mob is beating on your car with clubs thus threatening your life you have no option but to run over the fools in order to escape...he survived, he did not get beaten up....thus he made the correct decision...any jury will be able to clearly see that.  Cased Closed the thugs blocking the street got what they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dipshit... that’s what happened *after* he drove into the crowd. A woman died because he drove into that crowd. I hope he likes BBC because he’s going to be servicing some for 5 to 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judge declared the loser indigent & assigned him a public defender. He will likely get max sentence. I wonder how the indigent loser could afford a trip to Germany to visit Nazi sites & could afford that car to kill people with if he was truly indigent?
Click to expand...

If he’s smart he’ll take a plea deal (if one is offered). He could possibly get his charge reduced to manslaughter and just serve a few years.


----------



## Dalia

Faun said:


> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If so they will try and keep it hush, hush.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even to mention the fact about how the media lied about that incident ....what happened was the guy driving the car had been attacked by the mob...threatening his life...and he was just attempting to escape.  The msm reported that he had intentionally run over people....there is a video of what actually happened....and if the case ever goes to trial the driver will be acquitted...but I do not think it will ever go to trial with so much of the evidence in favor of the driver...no jury would convict him.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead cons are a riot.
> 
> Now, driving *into* a crowd is trying to escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the mob is beating on your car with clubs thus threatening your life you have no option but to run over the fools in order to escape...he survived, he did not get beaten up....thus he made the correct decision...any jury will be able to clearly see that.  Cased Closed the thugs blocking the street got what they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dipshit... that’s what happened *after* he drove into the crowd.* A woman died b*ecause he drove into that crowd. I hope he likes BBC because he’s going to be servicing some for 5 to 10 years.
Click to expand...


You mean a Antifa and how many died after the two mass shooting ?


Sundance508 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158953
> *TIMELINE OF TERROR IN VEGAS: *
> 
> Country music star Jason Aldean was performing on stage at the Route 91 Harvest Music Festival when lone gunman Stephen Paddock, 64, opened fire on the 22,000 people gathered.
> 
> About 10pm: Paddock smashes out two windows on the 32nd floor with a hammer-like implement and opens fire with his arsenal of at least 19 weapons - including fully automatic weapons.
> 
> *10.08pm: First phone call to police that shots had been fired at the festival outside the Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino on the Las Vegas Strip.*
> 
> 10.38pm: Police in Las Vegas say that they are 'investigating reports of an active shooter' near to the Mandalay Bay.
> 
> 11.08pm: Las Vegas police confirm they have shut down a portion of The Strip
> 
> *11.20pm: SWAT teams storm the 32nd floor room that Stephen Paddock was firing from. They gained entry using flashbangs designed to stun the shooter. Officers entered the room and found he had taken his own life. Seventy-two minutes elapsed from the first 911 call to Paddock being found dead.*
> 
> 11.20pm: Hundreds of people began being transported to hospitals in Las Vegas
> 
> 11.32pm: McCarran International Airport announced it was diverting flights destined for the city.
> 
> 11.34pm: Interstate 15 in and out of Las Vegas was shut down for a time.
> 
> 11.56pm: Hospitals in Las Vegas said that at least two people were dead and 24 were injured of which 12 were critical.
> 
> 12.01am: Almost two hours after the first emergency call police confirmed that one suspect was 'down'.
> 
> 1.06am: The Southern California police department say that one of their officers is among the injured.
> 
> 1.34am: At this point the death toll dramatic rises to 20 people injured and 100 injured.
> 
> 1.54am: Police in Las Vegas says that two of their officers who were off-duty were among the dead.
> 
> 2.13am: Investigators say that they are looking for the 'roommate' of the shooter - Marilou Danley and describe her as a person of interest.
> 
> 3.30am: Las Vegas Sheriff Joseph Lombardo announces that the death toll is now at least 50 dead and 200 injured - making this the deadliest shooting in US history
> 
> 6.30am: Investigators say they have located Marilou Danley and say that she is overseas and is not longer a person of interest.
> 
> 9.30am: Sheriff provides another update and says that the death toll is now in excess of 59 and that 527 people are injured.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino hotel | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> . Wow, a registered Democrat eh ? Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On some vidéos we see him dress in pink at a Anti Trump march ! but some say it is fake or it is not him. maybe he did have a hate for Trump supporter ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If so they will try and keep it hush, hush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even to mention the fact about how the media lied about that incident ....what happened was the guy driving the car had been attacked by the mob...threatening his life...and he was just attempting to escape.  The msm reported that he had intentionally run over people....there is a video of what actually happened....and if the case ever goes to trial the driver will be acquitted...but I do not think it will ever go to trial with so much of the evidence in favor of the driver...no jury would convict him.
Click to expand...

.

  I agree a woman has died an surely an antifa and we talk about it for weeks on TV, it's a woman, one and for mass shooting in Las Vegas we have a massacre 59 dead and more than 500 wounded and Well, here we talk only for a few days, I find it grotesque.
Fuck this shit


----------



## Dalia

KissMy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If so they will try and keep it hush, hush.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idea is to stop sensationalizing these mass shooters that easily inspire copy cats.
Click to expand...

They make execption for Charlottesville and the car plow ?


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even to mention the fact about how the media lied about that incident ....what happened was the guy driving the car had been attacked by the mob...threatening his life...and he was just attempting to escape.  The msm reported that he had intentionally run over people....there is a video of what actually happened....and if the case ever goes to trial the driver will be acquitted...but I do not think it will ever go to trial with so much of the evidence in favor of the driver...no jury would convict him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead cons are a riot.
> 
> Now, driving *into* a crowd is trying to escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the mob is beating on your car with clubs thus threatening your life you have no option but to run over the fools in order to escape...he survived, he did not get beaten up....thus he made the correct decision...any jury will be able to clearly see that.  Cased Closed the thugs blocking the street got what they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dipshit... that’s what happened *after* he drove into the crowd. A woman died because he drove into that crowd. I hope he likes BBC because he’s going to be servicing some for 5 to 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . 5 to 10 ?  What ever happened to life (20 years +) for intentionally taking a life ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was charged with 2nd degree murder. The penalty is less severe than that.
Click to expand...

. Another idiot judge eh ?


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even to mention the fact about how the media lied about that incident ....what happened was the guy driving the car had been attacked by the mob...threatening his life...and he was just attempting to escape.  The msm reported that he had intentionally run over people....there is a video of what actually happened....and if the case ever goes to trial the driver will be acquitted...but I do not think it will ever go to trial with so much of the evidence in favor of the driver...no jury would convict him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead cons are a riot.
> 
> Now, driving *into* a crowd is trying to escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the mob is beating on your car with clubs thus threatening your life you have no option but to run over the fools in order to escape...he survived, he did not get beaten up....thus he made the correct decision...any jury will be able to clearly see that.  Cased Closed the thugs blocking the street got what they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dipshit... that’s what happened *after* he drove into the crowd. A woman died because he drove into that crowd. I hope he likes BBC because he’s going to be servicing some for 5 to 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judge declared the loser indigent & assigned him a public defender. He will likely get max sentence. I wonder how the indigent loser could afford a trip to Germany to visit Nazi sites & could afford that car to kill people with if he was truly indigent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he’s smart he’ll take a plea deal (if one is offered). He could possibly get his charge reduced to manslaughter and just serve a few years.
Click to expand...

. You working as his defense attorney now ?


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead cons are a riot.
> 
> Now, driving *into* a crowd is trying to escape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the mob is beating on your car with clubs thus threatening your life you have no option but to run over the fools in order to escape...he survived, he did not get beaten up....thus he made the correct decision...any jury will be able to clearly see that.  Cased Closed the thugs blocking the street got what they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dipshit... that’s what happened *after* he drove into the crowd. A woman died because he drove into that crowd. I hope he likes BBC because he’s going to be servicing some for 5 to 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judge declared the loser indigent & assigned him a public defender. He will likely get max sentence. I wonder how the indigent loser could afford a trip to Germany to visit Nazi sites & could afford that car to kill people with if he was truly indigent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he’s smart he’ll take a plea deal (if one is offered). He could possibly get his charge reduced to manslaughter and just serve a few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You working as his defense attorney now ?
Click to expand...

I wish.


----------



## Faun

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even to mention the fact about how the media lied about that incident ....what happened was the guy driving the car had been attacked by the mob...threatening his life...and he was just attempting to escape.  The msm reported that he had intentionally run over people....there is a video of what actually happened....and if the case ever goes to trial the driver will be acquitted...but I do not think it will ever go to trial with so much of the evidence in favor of the driver...no jury would convict him.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead cons are a riot.
> 
> Now, driving *into* a crowd is trying to escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the mob is beating on your car with clubs thus threatening your life you have no option but to run over the fools in order to escape...he survived, he did not get beaten up....thus he made the correct decision...any jury will be able to clearly see that.  Cased Closed the thugs blocking the street got what they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dipshit... that’s what happened *after* he drove into the crowd.* A woman died b*ecause he drove into that crowd. I hope he likes BBC because he’s going to be servicing some for 5 to 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a Antifa and how many died after the two mass shooting ?
Click to expand...

Who knows what you're talking about? Antifa had nothing to do with any of that.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even to mention the fact about how the media lied about that incident ....what happened was the guy driving the car had been attacked by the mob...threatening his life...and he was just attempting to escape.  The msm reported that he had intentionally run over people....there is a video of what actually happened....and if the case ever goes to trial the driver will be acquitted...but I do not think it will ever go to trial with so much of the evidence in favor of the driver...no jury would convict him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead cons are a riot.
> 
> Now, driving *into* a crowd is trying to escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the mob is beating on your car with clubs thus threatening your life you have no option but to run over the fools in order to escape...he survived, he did not get beaten up....thus he made the correct decision...any jury will be able to clearly see that.  Cased Closed the thugs blocking the street got what they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dipshit... that’s what happened *after* he drove into the crowd.* A woman died b*ecause he drove into that crowd. I hope he likes BBC because he’s going to be servicing some for 5 to 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a Antifa and how many died after the two mass shooting ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows what you're talking about? Antifa had nothing to do with any of that.
Click to expand...

. What is ANTIFA anyway ?


----------



## KissMy

Dalia said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If so they will try and keep it hush, hush.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idea is to stop sensationalizing these mass shooters that easily inspire copy cats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make execption for Charlottesville and the car plow ?
Click to expand...

You lie! I never saw or heard of the car plow except here on USMB, however every TV & Radio channel, News Paper, Internet service & Phone App blasted Vegas Shooting for Days. It was nearly impossible for anyone on planet earth to avoid the Vegas Shooting news!


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead cons are a riot.
> 
> Now, driving *into* a crowd is trying to escape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the mob is beating on your car with clubs thus threatening your life you have no option but to run over the fools in order to escape...he survived, he did not get beaten up....thus he made the correct decision...any jury will be able to clearly see that.  Cased Closed the thugs blocking the street got what they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dipshit... that’s what happened *after* he drove into the crowd.* A woman died b*ecause he drove into that crowd. I hope he likes BBC because he’s going to be servicing some for 5 to 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a Antifa and how many died after the two mass shooting ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows what you're talking about? Antifa had nothing to do with any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . What is ANTIFA anyway ?
Click to expand...

What is Antifa?  - CNN


----------



## Dalia

KissMy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If so they will try and keep it hush, hush.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idea is to stop sensationalizing these mass shooters that easily inspire copy cats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make execption for Charlottesville and the car plow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie! I never saw or heard of the car plow except here on USMB, however every TV & Radio channel, News Paper, Internet service & Phone App blasted Vegas Shooting for Days. It was nearly impossible for anyone on planet earth to avoid the Vegas Shooting news!
Click to expand...

CNN talk a lot more about Charlottesvilles then the Las Vegas Shooting


----------



## Faun

Dalia said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If so they will try and keep it hush, hush.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idea is to stop sensationalizing these mass shooters that easily inspire copy cats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make execption for Charlottesville and the car plow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie! I never saw or heard of the car plow except here on USMB, however every TV & Radio channel, News Paper, Internet service & Phone App blasted Vegas Shooting for Days. It was nearly impossible for anyone on planet earth to avoid the Vegas Shooting news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN talk a lot more about Charlottesvilles then the Las Vegas Shooting
Click to expand...

If you don't like CNN, don't watch it.


----------



## KissMy

Before shooting out of his room at the Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino, Stephen Paddock appeared to be having his own mental struggles, as he was prescribed an anti-anxiety drug in June, the Las Vegas Review-Journal reported.

The paper, citing records from the Nevada Prescription Monitoring Program, reported Paddock was prescribed 50, 10-milligram diazepam tablets by a physician on June 21. The brand name of the drug is Valium. The report said the drug could trigger aggressive behavior.

“If somebody has an underlying aggression problem and you sedate them with that drug, they can become aggressive,” Dr. Mel Pohl, chief medical officer of the Las Vegas Recovery Center, told the newspaper. “It can disinhibit an underlying emotional state...it is much like what happens when you give alcohol to some people...they become aggressive instead of going to sleep.”

Eric Paddock said his brother did show a confrontational side at times: He apparently hated cigarette smoke so much that he carried around a cigar and blew smoke in people’s faces when they lit up around him.

“The genetics load the gun, personality and psychology aim it, and experiences pull the trigger, typically,” Clemente said. He pointed out that Paddock’s father — a bank robber — was diagnosed a psychopath.

Clemente speculated that there was “some sort of major trigger in his life — a great loss, a breakup, or maybe he just found out he has a terminal disease.”

Now we know Stephen Paddock lost a significant portion of his wealth & the hotels were no longer treating him as the big whale gambler he felt he was. He likely decided to give Vegas a big FU!


----------



## KissMy

Dalia said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . If so they will try and keep it hush, hush.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idea is to stop sensationalizing these mass shooters that easily inspire copy cats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make execption for Charlottesville and the car plow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie! I never saw or heard of the car plow except here on USMB, however every TV & Radio channel, News Paper, Internet service & Phone App blasted Vegas Shooting for Days. It was nearly impossible for anyone on planet earth to avoid the Vegas Shooting news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN talk a lot more about Charlottesvilles then the Las Vegas Shooting
Click to expand...

So what? CNN has OCD, It's not the first time CNN flipped out about something stupid.

CNN's obsessive coverage of the vanished Malaysian Airlines Flight 370 went beyond threadbare. Daily Show, Stewart mocked the absurd lengths CNN went to in order to prolong its crash-related ratings bonanza — despite the lack of much actual news. CNN is like that guy at the beach with the metal detector, Stewart said: They keep on thinking they've hit the breaking-news jackpot, only to uncover a bit of metal trash.

And that's what CNN's coverage of MH370 had become: There's lots of trash in the sea; if all else fails, they can make the story about their own reporters covering the search; and speculating about the future is more fun that reporting on the present. Seriously, it's like CNN was bored with the actual news and "no longer wants to be pigeon-holed in the nonfiction section," Stewart said. Ouch. But thanks to CNN, we know that searching the ocean floor for an airplane can take a long, long time.

How much did Fox News obsess & still continue to obsess about Benghazi for 3 years now? Fox definitely holds the record for absurdity by a long shot, yet or some reason you decided to call out CNN. Very interesting. It's like someone is pulling your strings.


----------



## Dalia

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even to mention the fact about how the media lied about that incident ....what happened was the guy driving the car had been attacked by the mob...threatening his life...and he was just attempting to escape.  The msm reported that he had intentionally run over people....there is a video of what actually happened....and if the case ever goes to trial the driver will be acquitted...but I do not think it will ever go to trial with so much of the evidence in favor of the driver...no jury would convict him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead cons are a riot.
> 
> Now, driving *into* a crowd is trying to escape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the mob is beating on your car with clubs thus threatening your life you have no option but to run over the fools in order to escape...he survived, he did not get beaten up....thus he made the correct decision...any jury will be able to clearly see that.  Cased Closed the thugs blocking the street got what they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dipshit... that’s what happened *after* he drove into the crowd.* A woman died b*ecause he drove into that crowd. I hope he likes BBC because he’s going to be servicing some for 5 to 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a Antifa and how many died after the two mass shooting ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows what you're talking about? Antifa had nothing to do with any of that.
Click to expand...


Yes, Heather Heyer was with the people who were coming up against the white supremacists rallying







Heather Heyer On Facebook: 32-Year-Old Killed In Charlottesville By James Alex Fields Jr. Wrote About Outrage


----------



## Dalia

KissMy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, when it comes to  the story of the car plow into Charlottesville crowd the media have been talking about it for weeks remember. for the two last mass shooting almost none. the lives of leftists seem more important than those Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is to stop sensationalizing these mass shooters that easily inspire copy cats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They make execption for Charlottesville and the car plow ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie! I never saw or heard of the car plow except here on USMB, however every TV & Radio channel, News Paper, Internet service & Phone App blasted Vegas Shooting for Days. It was nearly impossible for anyone on planet earth to avoid the Vegas Shooting news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN talk a lot more about Charlottesvilles then the Las Vegas Shooting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? CNN has OCD, It's not the first time CNN flipped out about something stupid.
> 
> CNN's obsessive coverage of the vanished Malaysian Airlines Flight 370 went beyond threadbare. Daily Show, Stewart mocked the absurd lengths CNN went to in order to prolong its crash-related ratings bonanza — despite the lack of much actual news. CNN is like that guy at the beach with the metal detector, Stewart said: They keep on thinking they've hit the breaking-news jackpot, only to uncover a bit of metal trash.
> 
> And that's what CNN's coverage of MH370 had become: There's lots of trash in the sea; if all else fails, they can make the story about their own reporters covering the search; and speculating about the future is more fun that reporting on the present. Seriously, it's like CNN was bored with the actual news and "no longer wants to be pigeon-holed in the nonfiction section," Stewart said. Ouch. But thanks to CNN, we know that searching the ocean floor for an airplane can take a long, long time.
> 
> How much did Fox News obsess & still continue to obsess about Benghazi for 3 years now? Fox definitely holds the record for absurdity by a long shot, yet or some reason you decided to call out CNN. Very interesting. It's like someone is pulling your strings.
Click to expand...

I only have CNN as American channel in France and they have changed since the 1990's it became a leftist anti Trump chain so I made the difference between the fact that they did not have follow-up on the Las Vegas massacre that I find disgusting and that we do not have more details on the specific motivations of the shooter.
This is not what happened for other tragedies so is it the fact that downstairs at concerts it was not leftists?
Pretty much The same thing happened with the Texas Mass Shooting in the church.
I think that if there is another tragedy unfortunately, I do not wish it but if it is leftists who are killed like Heather Heyer  you will see that CNN will talk about it for much longer.
It does not seem to disturb many people what happened with the two mass shooting?
Well me it does.


----------



## Dalia

KissMy said:


> Before shooting out of his room at the Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino, Stephen Paddock appeared to be having his own mental struggles, as he was prescribed an anti-anxiety drug in June, the Las Vegas Review-Journal reported.
> 
> The paper, citing records from the Nevada Prescription Monitoring Program, reported Paddock was prescribed 50, 10-milligram diazepam tablets by a physician on June 21. The brand name of the drug is Valium. The report said the drug could trigger aggressive behavior.
> 
> “If somebody has an underlying aggression problem and you sedate them with that drug, they can become aggressive,” Dr. Mel Pohl, chief medical officer of the Las Vegas Recovery Center, told the newspaper. “It can disinhibit an underlying emotional state...it is much like what happens when you give alcohol to some people...they become aggressive instead of going to sleep.”
> 
> Eric Paddock said his brother did show a confrontational side at times: He apparently hated cigarette smoke so much that he carried around a cigar and blew smoke in people’s faces when they lit up around him.
> 
> “The genetics load the gun, personality and psychology aim it, and experiences pull the trigger, typically,” Clemente said. He pointed out that Paddock’s father — a bank robber — was diagnosed a psychopath.
> 
> Clemente speculated that there was “some sort of major trigger in his life — a great loss, a breakup, or maybe he just found out he has a terminal disease.”
> 
> Now we know Stephen Paddock lost a significant portion of his wealth & the hotels were no longer treating him as the big whale gambler he felt he was. He likely decided to give Vegas a big FU!


OK, but why shot the country boy's and girls? no one can answer that question, the country music bothered him in his room on the 32nd floor?


----------



## KissMy

Dalia said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before shooting out of his room at the Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino, Stephen Paddock appeared to be having his own mental struggles, as he was prescribed an anti-anxiety drug in June, the Las Vegas Review-Journal reported.
> 
> The paper, citing records from the Nevada Prescription Monitoring Program, reported Paddock was prescribed 50, 10-milligram diazepam tablets by a physician on June 21. The brand name of the drug is Valium. The report said the drug could trigger aggressive behavior.
> 
> “If somebody has an underlying aggression problem and you sedate them with that drug, they can become aggressive,” Dr. Mel Pohl, chief medical officer of the Las Vegas Recovery Center, told the newspaper. “It can disinhibit an underlying emotional state...it is much like what happens when you give alcohol to some people...they become aggressive instead of going to sleep.”
> 
> Eric Paddock said his brother did show a confrontational side at times: He apparently hated cigarette smoke so much that he carried around a cigar and blew smoke in people’s faces when they lit up around him.
> 
> “The genetics load the gun, personality and psychology aim it, and experiences pull the trigger, typically,” Clemente said. He pointed out that Paddock’s father — a bank robber — was diagnosed a psychopath.
> 
> Clemente speculated that there was “some sort of major trigger in his life — a great loss, a breakup, or maybe he just found out he has a terminal disease.”
> 
> Now we know Stephen Paddock lost a significant portion of his wealth & the hotels were no longer treating him as the big whale gambler he felt he was. He likely decided to give Vegas a big FU!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but why shot the country boy's and girls? no one can answer that question, the country music bothered him in his room on the 32nd floor?
Click to expand...


That has been answered. They were an easy target rich crowd in Vegas packed tightly together so he could hit many by spraying lots of bullets from a quarter mile away. Stephen Paddock was a drugged depressed stressed narcissist who felt he was not being treated as well by Vegas as the big whales were. He did it to screw Vegas casinos, not as a political statement about country music that he loved.

Texas church shooter was a crazy criminal who was pissed at his mother in-law.


----------



## KissMy

Neither the "Hero Vegas Police" nor the "Hero Texas NRA guy" save any lives as they & their political meme claim.

The police didn't arrive on the 32nd floor in view of Paddock's cameras until 2 minutes after he was done shooting the crowd. It took a lot of effort for the old man to push against recoiling rifle with one hand & pull bump-stock with the other while firing about 1,500 rounds. After 10 minutes the concert goers had scattered making it very difficult to hit them at that distance with the inaccurate bump-stock & tired old arms. Paddock knew he was done & killed himself before the police were "at the door."

The Texas church shooter had already shot every person in the church. Even some survivors had been shot 5 times, who knows how many times he shot some that died. He was done shooting, left the church & on his way to his truck by the time "Hero Texas NRA guy" caught up to him. He shot him & chased him until he suicided himself. The military completely dropped the ball on "keeping US safe" by not reporting that nut-job.


----------



## Dalia

KissMy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before shooting out of his room at the Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino, Stephen Paddock appeared to be having his own mental struggles, as he was prescribed an anti-anxiety drug in June, the Las Vegas Review-Journal reported.
> 
> The paper, citing records from the Nevada Prescription Monitoring Program, reported Paddock was prescribed 50, 10-milligram diazepam tablets by a physician on June 21. The brand name of the drug is Valium. The report said the drug could trigger aggressive behavior.
> 
> “If somebody has an underlying aggression problem and you sedate them with that drug, they can become aggressive,” Dr. Mel Pohl, chief medical officer of the Las Vegas Recovery Center, told the newspaper. “It can disinhibit an underlying emotional state...it is much like what happens when you give alcohol to some people...they become aggressive instead of going to sleep.”
> 
> Eric Paddock said his brother did show a confrontational side at times: He apparently hated cigarette smoke so much that he carried around a cigar and blew smoke in people’s faces when they lit up around him.
> 
> “The genetics load the gun, personality and psychology aim it, and experiences pull the trigger, typically,” Clemente said. He pointed out that Paddock’s father — a bank robber — was diagnosed a psychopath.
> 
> Clemente speculated that there was “some sort of major trigger in his life — a great loss, a breakup, or maybe he just found out he has a terminal disease.”
> 
> Now we know Stephen Paddock lost a significant portion of his wealth & the hotels were no longer treating him as the big whale gambler he felt he was. He likely decided to give Vegas a big FU!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but why shot the country boy's and girls? no one can answer that question, the country music bothered him in his room on the 32nd floor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has been answered. They were an easy target rich crowd in Vegas packed tightly together so he could hit many by spraying lots of bullets from a quarter mile away. Stephen Paddock was a drugged depressed stressed narcissist who felt he was not being treated as well by Vegas as the big whales were. He did it to screw Vegas casinos, not as a political statement about country music that he loved.
> 
> Texas church shooter was a crazy criminal who was pissed at his mother in-law.
Click to expand...

It's very simple as an explanation .... Paddock did not leave a suicide letter, nothing on his hard drive. it does not smell good this story, there is eel under rock..
Same thing for the Texan Church his mother in-law was not even in the Church so why shoot at all those people ?


----------



## Faun

Dalia said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead cons are a riot.
> 
> Now, driving *into* a crowd is trying to escape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the mob is beating on your car with clubs thus threatening your life you have no option but to run over the fools in order to escape...he survived, he did not get beaten up....thus he made the correct decision...any jury will be able to clearly see that.  Cased Closed the thugs blocking the street got what they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dipshit... that’s what happened *after* he drove into the crowd.* A woman died b*ecause he drove into that crowd. I hope he likes BBC because he’s going to be servicing some for 5 to 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a Antifa and how many died after the two mass shooting ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows what you're talking about? Antifa had nothing to do with any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Heather Heyer was with the people who were coming up against the white supremacists rallying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Heyer On Facebook: 32-Year-Old Killed In Charlottesville By James Alex Fields Jr. Wrote About Outrage
Click to expand...

Numbnuts, again... Heyer was not affiliated with Antifa.


----------



## Dalia

Faun said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the mob is beating on your car with clubs thus threatening your life you have no option but to run over the fools in order to escape...he survived, he did not get beaten up....thus he made the correct decision...any jury will be able to clearly see that.  Cased Closed the thugs blocking the street got what they deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit... that’s what happened *after* he drove into the crowd.* A woman died b*ecause he drove into that crowd. I hope he likes BBC because he’s going to be servicing some for 5 to 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a Antifa and how many died after the two mass shooting ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows what you're talking about? Antifa had nothing to do with any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Heather Heyer was with the people who were coming up against the white supremacists rallying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Heyer On Facebook: 32-Year-Old Killed In Charlottesville By James Alex Fields Jr. Wrote About Outrage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Numbnuts, again... Heyer was not affiliated with Antifa.
Click to expand...

Oui, Heyer, a paralegal at a Charlottesville law firm, was one of many counter-protesters at the rally and was not associated with an antifa group.
*But*....
“This girl goes out and marches with antifa and gets killed by one of these neo-Nazi people when she got hit by a car, but she was still marching with antifa,” Gilliam said on the show.

'Hannity' Sub On Heather Heyer: 'She Was Still Marching With Antifa' | HuffPost


----------



## Marion Morrison

The paddock thing is way too well-planned, funded, and organized to have been perpetrated by one man acting alone.


----------



## Dalia

Yes, and this mass shooting disturbs in the way that it happened there is like a feeling uneasy and following this silence of the medias and no clear motivation and if it is really Paddock the shooter too?


----------



## KissMy

Marion Morrison said:


> The paddock thing is way too well-planned, funded, and organized to have been perpetrated by one man acting alone.


Yeah. Trump failed to keep US safe!


----------



## Dalia

KissMy said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The paddock thing is way too well-planned, funded, and organized to have been perpetrated by one man acting alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Trump failed to keep US safe!
Click to expand...

How can you blame Trump? it does not have anything to do with it and we do not have the motivation, I would rather blame the hotel and the entourage someone should know what was going to happen not everyone is blind and deaf around him


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the mob is beating on your car with clubs thus threatening your life you have no option but to run over the fools in order to escape...he survived, he did not get beaten up....thus he made the correct decision...any jury will be able to clearly see that.  Cased Closed the thugs blocking the street got what they deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit... that’s what happened *after* he drove into the crowd.* A woman died b*ecause he drove into that crowd. I hope he likes BBC because he’s going to be servicing some for 5 to 10 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean a Antifa and how many died after the two mass shooting ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows what you're talking about? Antifa had nothing to do with any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . What is ANTIFA anyway ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Antifa?  - CNN
Click to expand...

 CNN is ANTIFA ?


----------



## depotoo

So, no, he wasn’t broke
Fate of Las Vegas shooter Stephen Paddock's millions to be decided in court


----------



## westwall

KissMy said:


> Neither the "Hero Vegas Police" nor the "Hero Texas NRA guy" save any lives as they & their political meme claim.
> 
> The police didn't arrive on the 32nd floor in view of Paddock's cameras until 2 minutes after he was done shooting the crowd. It took a lot of effort for the old man to push against recoiling rifle with one hand & pull bump-stock with the other while firing about 1,500 rounds. After 10 minutes the concert goers had scattered making it very difficult to hit them at that distance with the inaccurate bump-stock & tired old arms. Paddock knew he was done & killed himself before the police were "at the door."
> 
> The Texas church shooter had already shot every person in the church. Even some survivors had been shot 5 times, who knows how many times he shot some that died. He was done shooting, left the church & on his way to his truck by the time "Hero Texas NRA guy" caught up to him. He shot him & chased him until he suicided himself. The military completely dropped the ball on "keeping US safe" by not reporting that nut-job.











The guy in Texas most certainly did save parishoners.  One of the survivors told how the asshole was systematically going up and down the pews shooting people until the HERO showed up and chased the asshole away.  You are flat assed wrong.


----------



## 2aguy

KissMy said:


> Neither the "Hero Vegas Police" nor the "Hero Texas NRA guy" save any lives as they & their political meme claim.
> 
> The police didn't arrive on the 32nd floor in view of Paddock's cameras until 2 minutes after he was done shooting the crowd. It took a lot of effort for the old man to push against recoiling rifle with one hand & pull bump-stock with the other while firing about 1,500 rounds. After 10 minutes the concert goers had scattered making it very difficult to hit them at that distance with the inaccurate bump-stock & tired old arms. Paddock knew he was done & killed himself before the police were "at the door."
> 
> The Texas church shooter had already shot every person in the church. Even some survivors had been shot 5 times, who knows how many times he shot some that died. He was done shooting, left the church & on his way to his truck by the time "Hero Texas NRA guy" caught up to him. He shot him & chased him until he suicided himself. The military completely dropped the ball on "keeping US safe" by not reporting that nut-job.




You are wrong on Texas.......the NRA instructor with his personal AR-15 civilian rifle stopped the killing....he saved at least 26 lives and likely more if the shooter had driven off....since the police hadn't arrived and wouldn't arrive till he was long gone....


'Be quiet! It's him!' Survivors say shooter walked pew by pew looking for people to shoot - CNN

As the massacre continued, Ramirez made eye contact with Annabelle Pomeroy -- the 14-year-old daughter of the church's pastor. She was crying for help, Ramirez told KSAT.
Realizing Annabelle might get shot, Ramirez motioned with his finger for her to stay quiet. It didn't work. Annabelle was killed.

The gunman eventually made his way to the back pew, where Brown's mother was hiding, "and started shooting the lady next to her multiple times," Brown said.

Brown's mother was certain she would be next, "and her life was about to end."

*"Then somebody with a gun showed up at the front of the church (and) caught the shooter's attention," Brown said. "And he left, and that was the end of the ordeal."*


----------



## depotoo

As I stated he was not broke-

Fate of Las Vegas shooter Stephen Paddock's millions to be decided in court



Sundance508 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sundance508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheriff Lombardo told KLAS-TV, Channel 8, that Paddock’s wealth fluctuated because of gambling, real estate transactions and “everything else that he chose to do.” Paddock lost a large amount of money after September 2015, the sheriff said.
> 
> Lombardo speculated that the financial losses might have contributed to Paddock’s decision to spray a country music festival with bullets, killing 58 people and injuring more than 500 others.
> 
> “I think that might have a determining factor on what he determined to do,” Lombardo said in the interview, which aired Wednesday night.
> 
> Later, Lombardo said, “If you look at the numbers that he did gamble, he was pretty prolific, but he was going in the wrong direction, so I don’t know if that had any effect on what he decided to do.”
> 
> Lombardo could not be reached Thursday by the Las Vegas Review-Journal.
> 
> The sheriff told Channel 8 that Paddock was concerned with his status in casinos and with friends and family.
> 
> “Obviously, that was starting to decline in a short period of time, and that may have a determining effect on why he decided to do what he did,” Lombardo said.'
> 
> The guy had a huge ego and was a narcissist......thus when confronted with the fact that he had become a loser....he became suicidal....many,many gamblers have gone down that road....why did it take the Sheriff so long to release that info?  It would have taken a casinoe about 5 mins. to come up with the info.
> 
> Las Vegas gunman Stephen Paddock lost money in 2 years preceding shooting
> 
> 
> 
> . So basically he (like you are saying), figured that he would do what he did in hopes to destroy the Vegas strip in which destroyed him over time ??  Could be, but the bumpstock is still in the eyeball of the ATF who has been petitioned by the NRA to review the attachment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I claim his gambling losses were primarily responsible for him to become suicidal....which has happened so many times in Las Vegas...so common in Vegas that when the people that live there hear of someone comitting suicide they assume it was because of gambling losses...unless other info to the contrary is provided.  Yet the authorities there doing the investigation apparantly did not even consider that for a long while...or did they know from the gitgo and just refuse to release the info....the way vegas has managed this whole investigation needs to be investigated....it stinks of a cover up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

The Vegas thing stinks to high heaven. They overplayed their hand on that one.

Apparently the FEEB is neck-deep in complicity, they need razed and re-structured.

How safe did the FBI keep those people?

How did the FBI prevent 9/11/2001?

How did the FBI prevent the Boston bombing?


They didn't, they are not doing their jobs and should all be fired!

Meanwhile, they're worried about closing file-sharing sites, because Hollywood bribed them.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I wonder if a handwriting analysis has been done on the note that was found on the nightstand.


I say we need to get to the bottom of this thing and rout the people that perpetrated it.

It takes a sick mofo to do things like that to innocent people in order to try and advance a political agenda.

It is terrorism. It's terrorism, and aimed squarely at the 2nd amendment.


----------



## depotoo

LAS VEGAS (KSNV News3LV) — A court order about evidence connected to Stephen Paddock, on the 32nd floor of Mandalay Bay, suggests it’s possible Paddock had more than one room on that floor
Court order about Las Vegas shooting evidence suggests shooter may have had multiple rooms
Well, yeah, I mentioned that in the beginning.  According to the floor plans he had to have more than one, a suite and an additional room, where both broken windows were.  Unless they are suspecting he had even more...


----------



## Dalia

So much of a failure, it reminds me of November 13, 2015 and the terrorists came free to murdered and then after life goes on as if nothing had happened.
strange, this way of being in the world we live is since the two mandates of the other Obama.
I mean the lack of information and life go on.
It's a leftist way of doing things, I tell you


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> So much of a failure, it reminds me of November 13, 2015 and the terrorists came free to murdered and then after life goes on as if nothing had happened.
> strange, this way of being in the world we live is since the two mandates of the other Obama.
> I mean the lack of information and life go on.
> It's a leftist way of doing things, I tell you


I love your new avatar.  Is that really you?

Very pretty if it is.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> So much of a failure, it reminds me of November 13, 2015 and the terrorists came free to murdered and then after life goes on as if nothing had happened.
> strange, this way of being in the world we live is since the two mandates of the other Obama.
> I mean the lack of information and life go on.
> It's a leftist way of doing things, I tell you


The Earth has been filled with crime and murder since before Moses told the story of Abel and Cain.

Moses lived around 1450 B.C.E. about the same time as the Greek-Trojan War.  This was 1000 years before the first history book by Herodotus about the Greek-Persians wars.  He mentions the Trojan War in it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much of a failure, it reminds me of November 13, 2015 and the terrorists came free to murdered and then after life goes on as if nothing had happened.
> strange, this way of being in the world we live is since the two mandates of the other Obama.
> I mean the lack of information and life go on.
> It's a leftist way of doing things, I tell you
> 
> 
> 
> I love your new avatar.  Is that really you?
> 
> Very pretty if it is.
Click to expand...


Creep factor, it's waayyyy over 9000!!


----------



## yiostheoy

If you ever hear gunfire, first duck, then get behind a table or desk or a big hard rock or piece of metal like a car engine.

Then call the police on your cell phone and put the phone on speaker.

Then try to figure out where the shooting is coming from.

You will hear two "pop's".  The first pop is from the gunfire.

The second pop is from the bullet passing by you.

If the two pops are close together then the shooter is close to you.

If the two pops are far apart then the shooter is far away.

It is the same physics principle as thunder and lightning.

Keep your head down.

Let the police do their work.

If you have your own gun (like I do) be ready to draw it fast but don't bring it out unless a shooter comes at you with a gun.

Otherwise the police might shoot you.  They are trained to shoot anyone with a gun, whether it is a good guy or a bad guy.


----------



## yiostheoy

Marion Morrison said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much of a failure, it reminds me of November 13, 2015 and the terrorists came free to murdered and then after life goes on as if nothing had happened.
> strange, this way of being in the world we live is since the two mandates of the other Obama.
> I mean the lack of information and life go on.
> It's a leftist way of doing things, I tell you
> 
> 
> 
> I love your new avatar.  Is that really you?
> 
> Very pretty if it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Creep factor, it's waayyyy over 9000!!
Click to expand...

Marion Morrison did you get rid of your dildo yet?


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much of a failure, it reminds me of November 13, 2015 and the terrorists came free to murdered and then after life goes on as if nothing had happened.
> strange, this way of being in the world we live is since the two mandates of the other Obama.
> I mean the lack of information and life go on.
> It's a leftist way of doing things, I tell you
> 
> 
> 
> I love your new avatar.  Is that really you?
> 
> Very pretty if it is.
Click to expand...

Oui, merci c'est moi


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much of a failure, it reminds me of November 13, 2015 and the terrorists came free to murdered and then after life goes on as if nothing had happened.
> strange, this way of being in the world we live is since the two mandates of the other Obama.
> I mean the lack of information and life go on.
> It's a leftist way of doing things, I tell you
> 
> 
> 
> The Earth has been filled with crime and murder since before Moses told the story of Abel and Cain.
> 
> Moses lived around 1450 B.C.E. about the same time as the Greek-Trojan War.  This was 1000 years before the first history book by Herodotus about the Greek-Persians wars.  He mentions the Trojan War in it.
Click to expand...

Yes, but today with what happened in Las Vegas and all its poor people who have been killed and it is after that also disturbs the lack of information, people want to know what happened exactly and especially why? the motivation.people want to pay attention to themselves and their families


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much of a failure, it reminds me of November 13, 2015 and the terrorists came free to murdered and then after life goes on as if nothing had happened.
> strange, this way of being in the world we live is since the two mandates of the other Obama.
> I mean the lack of information and life go on.
> It's a leftist way of doing things, I tell you
> 
> 
> 
> I love your new avatar.  Is that really you?
> 
> Very pretty if it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Creep factor, it's waayyyy over 9000!!
Click to expand...


Dude is a total creep.  He's warming up the butter as we speak!


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> If you ever hear gunfire, first duck, then get behind a table or desk or a big hard rock or piece of metal like a car engine.
> 
> Then call the police on your cell phone and put the phone on speaker.
> 
> Then try to figure out where the shooting is coming from.
> 
> You will hear two "pop's".  The first pop is from the gunfire.
> 
> The second pop is from the bullet passing by you.
> 
> If the two pops are close together then the shooter is close to you.
> 
> If the two pops are far apart then the shooter is far away.
> 
> It is the same physics principle as thunder and lightning.
> 
> Keep your head down.
> 
> Let the police do their work.
> 
> If you have your own gun (like I do) be ready to draw it fast but don't bring it out unless a shooter comes at you with a gun.
> 
> Otherwise the police might shoot you.  They are trained to shoot anyone with a gun, whether it is a good guy or a bad guy.



What a douche.  Lol!


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much of a failure, it reminds me of November 13, 2015 and the terrorists came free to murdered and then after life goes on as if nothing had happened.
> strange, this way of being in the world we live is since the two mandates of the other Obama.
> I mean the lack of information and life go on.
> It's a leftist way of doing things, I tell you
> 
> 
> 
> I love your new avatar.  Is that really you?
> 
> Very pretty if it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Creep factor, it's waayyyy over 9000!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude is a total creep.  He's warming up the butter as we speak!
Click to expand...


I don't think I want to ask..


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much of a failure, it reminds me of November 13, 2015 and the terrorists came free to murdered and then after life goes on as if nothing had happened.
> strange, this way of being in the world we live is since the two mandates of the other Obama.
> I mean the lack of information and life go on.
> It's a leftist way of doing things, I tell you
> 
> 
> 
> I love your new avatar.  Is that really you?
> 
> Very pretty if it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Creep factor, it's waayyyy over 9000!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude is a total creep.  He's warming up the butter as we speak!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I want to ask..
Click to expand...


You don't.  He's a misfit, let's leave it at that.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Moar info, please!


----------



## depotoo

FBI investigators continue to speak with Paddock’s girlfriend, Marilou Danley. Their most recent conversation took place Monday, but “nothing substantial was obtained,” the sheriff said.

From Las Vegas review journal

There were also over 4000 rounds left in the room.


----------



## depotoo

Las Vegas massacre survivor killed in hit-and-run
FOX 10 News Phoenix-4 hours ago
So sad


----------



## Dalia

depotoo said:


> Las Vegas massacre survivor killed in hit-and-run
> FOX 10 News Phoenix-4 hours ago
> So sad


Yes it is sad, Another survivor who dies it's strange or it's wanted or fate strikes this poor people, it makes me think a little Final Destination.


----------



## Dalia

There’s something light-colored in window #2, but I don’t see any broken windows, do you?

In other words, the two windows on the 32nd floor do not appear shot-out on the night of October 1 right after the mass shooting, but they are broken on October 2 when the media took the picture of Mandalay Bay hotel in daylight.

Why’s that?




Air Force One departs Las Vegas past the broken windows on the Mandalay Bay hotel, where shooter Stephen Paddock conducted his mass shooting along the Las Vegas Strip on Oct. 4, 2017



Air Force One Flies By Mandalay Bay Resort's Broken Windows


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Dalia said:


> View attachment 169625
> 
> There’s something light-colored in window #2, but I don’t see any broken windows, do you?
> 
> In other words, the two windows on the 32nd floor do not appear shot-out on the night of October 1 right after the mass shooting, but they are broken on October 2 when the media took the picture of Mandalay Bay hotel in daylight.
> 
> Why’s that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Force One departs Las Vegas past the broken windows on the Mandalay Bay hotel, where shooter Stephen Paddock conducted his mass shooting along the Las Vegas Strip on Oct. 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Air Force One Flies By Mandalay Bay Resort's Broken Windows



They were not shot out, but busted out with a hand-held sledgehammer.  

How do you see a broken window at night unless it is lit from behind, which it isn't?

That light coloring in the window is probably the drapes showing where the window was busted out.


----------



## Dalia

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169625
> 
> There’s something light-colored in window #2, but I don’t see any broken windows, do you?
> 
> In other words, the two windows on the 32nd floor do not appear shot-out on the night of October 1 right after the mass shooting, but they are broken on October 2 when the media took the picture of Mandalay Bay hotel in daylight.
> 
> Why’s that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Force One departs Las Vegas past the broken windows on the Mandalay Bay hotel, where shooter Stephen Paddock conducted his mass shooting along the Las Vegas Strip on Oct. 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Air Force One Flies By Mandalay Bay Resort's Broken Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were not shot out, but busted out with a hand-held sledgehammer.
> 
> How do you see a broken window at night unless it is lit from behind, which it isn't?
> 
> That light coloring in the window is probably the drapes showing where the window was busted out.
Click to expand...

The second window is not broken after the shooting


----------



## depotoo

Dalia, it was shown to have been.  The angle of that photo makes it impossible to see.  There are 2 curves within the building from that first window to the second.




Dalia said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169625
> 
> There’s something light-colored in window #2, but I don’t see any broken windows, do you?
> 
> In other words, the two windows on the 32nd floor do not appear shot-out on the night of October 1 right after the mass shooting, but they are broken on October 2 when the media took the picture of Mandalay Bay hotel in daylight.
> 
> Why’s that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Force One departs Las Vegas past the broken windows on the Mandalay Bay hotel, where shooter Stephen Paddock conducted his mass shooting along the Las Vegas Strip on Oct. 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Air Force One Flies By Mandalay Bay Resort's Broken Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were not shot out, but busted out with a hand-held sledgehammer.
> 
> How do you see a broken window at night unless it is lit from behind, which it isn't?
> 
> That light coloring in the window is probably the drapes showing where the window was busted out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The second window is not broken after the shooting
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalia

depotoo said:


> View attachment 169644 Dalia, it was shown to have been.  The angle of that photo makes it impossible to see.  There are 2 curves within the building from that first window to the second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169625
> 
> There’s something light-colored in window #2, but I don’t see any broken windows, do you?
> 
> In other words, the two windows on the 32nd floor do not appear shot-out on the night of October 1 right after the mass shooting, but they are broken on October 2 when the media took the picture of Mandalay Bay hotel in daylight.
> 
> Why’s that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Force One departs Las Vegas past the broken windows on the Mandalay Bay hotel, where shooter Stephen Paddock conducted his mass shooting along the Las Vegas Strip on Oct. 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Air Force One Flies By Mandalay Bay Resort's Broken Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were not shot out, but busted out with a hand-held sledgehammer.
> 
> How do you see a broken window at night unless it is lit from behind, which it isn't?
> 
> That light coloring in the window is probably the drapes showing where the window was busted out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The second window is not broken after the shooting
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hello Depotoo, The evening of the live we saw a woman shouted that it came from high up there the shots we could see the Flash from the first window but we did not see anything from the second the angle contributes to not see well.


----------



## Lewdog

Dalia said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169644 Dalia, it was shown to have been.  The angle of that photo makes it impossible to see.  There are 2 curves within the building from that first window to the second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169625
> 
> There’s something light-colored in window #2, but I don’t see any broken windows, do you?
> 
> In other words, the two windows on the 32nd floor do not appear shot-out on the night of October 1 right after the mass shooting, but they are broken on October 2 when the media took the picture of Mandalay Bay hotel in daylight.
> 
> Why’s that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Force One departs Las Vegas past the broken windows on the Mandalay Bay hotel, where shooter Stephen Paddock conducted his mass shooting along the Las Vegas Strip on Oct. 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Air Force One Flies By Mandalay Bay Resort's Broken Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were not shot out, but busted out with a hand-held sledgehammer.
> 
> How do you see a broken window at night unless it is lit from behind, which it isn't?
> 
> That light coloring in the window is probably the drapes showing where the window was busted out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The second window is not broken after the shooting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Depotoo, The evening of the live we saw a woman shouted that it came from high up there the shots we could see the Flash from the first window but we did not see anything from the second the angle contributes to not see well.
Click to expand...



That's because there was only one shooter and he could only shoot out of one window at a time...


----------



## depotoo

If indeed it was one shooter, you would see a flash from only one window at a time.





Lewdog said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169644 Dalia, it was shown to have been.  The angle of that photo makes it impossible to see.  There are 2 curves within the building from that first window to the second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169625
> 
> There’s something light-colored in window #2, but I don’t see any broken windows, do you?
> 
> In other words, the two windows on the 32nd floor do not appear shot-out on the night of October 1 right after the mass shooting, but they are broken on October 2 when the media took the picture of Mandalay Bay hotel in daylight.
> 
> Why’s that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Force One departs Las Vegas past the broken windows on the Mandalay Bay hotel, where shooter Stephen Paddock conducted his mass shooting along the Las Vegas Strip on Oct. 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Air Force One Flies By Mandalay Bay Resort's Broken Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were not shot out, but busted out with a hand-held sledgehammer.
> 
> How do you see a broken window at night unless it is lit from behind, which it isn't?
> 
> That light coloring in the window is probably the drapes showing where the window was busted out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The second window is not broken after the shooting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Depotoo, The evening of the live we saw a woman shouted that it came from high up there the shots we could see the Flash from the first window but we did not see anything from the second the angle contributes to not see well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because there was only one shooter and he could only shoot out of one window at a time...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalia

i agree,  but the live that night when on night and i remember that i follow up the story in the early morning there were only one window broken and not two the second was broken after.


----------



## depotoo

I did, too, Dalia, being here, and it was broken.  I actually posted that it had to be 2 different rooms he was shooting from, due to pulling up their floor layout.  It was later acknowledged it was 2 rooms





Dalia said:


> i agree,  but the live that night when on night and i remember that i follow up the story in the early morning there were only one window broken and not two the second was broken after.


----------



## Lewdog

depotoo said:


> I did, too, Dalia, being here, and it was broken.  I actually posted that it had to be 2different rooms he was shooting from, due to pulling up their floor layout.  It was later acknowledged it was 2 rooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree,  but the live that night when on night and i remember that i follow up the story in the early morning there were only one window broken and not two the second was broken after.
Click to expand...


Two conjoined rooms to make one large suite.


----------



## Dalia

depotoo said:


> I did, too, Dalia, being here, and it was broken.  I actually posted that it had to be 2different rooms he was shooting from, due to pulling up their floor layout.  It was later acknowledged it was 2 rooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree,  but the live that night when on night and i remember that i follow up the story in the early morning there were only one window broken and not two the second was broken after.
Click to expand...

I believe you Depotoo, but it's strange as if in the early morning at dawn it would have had only one window broken and a second broken after.


----------



## depotoo

Note, the second room was north of this, using the top of this photo as being north (don’t know the actual orientation of the building)


 

How you can tell is by the floor plan showing the column by the thicker line, and broken window shown 2 past it..





Lewdog said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, too, Dalia, being here, and it was broken.  I actually posted that it had to be 2different rooms he was shooting from, due to pulling up their floor layout.  It was later acknowledged it was 2 rooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree,  but the live that night when on night and i remember that i follow up the story in the early morning there were only one window broken and not two the second was broken after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two conjoined rooms to make one large suite.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

It was shown broken at first light.  Don’t know where you saw anything that didn’t show that, unless a photo from straight on, which might not have shown it.

I personally still question if there was more than one shooter, due to some things that have come out-

Senior law enforcement officials told NBC News that they have made two discoveries in Paddock's 32nd-floor hotel room that they currently cannot explain.

The first is a cell phone charger that does not match any of the devices that belonged to the gunman.

The second is a hotel record showing that one of Paddock's key cards was used to access his room while his car was outside of the hotel's parking garage.

New evidence may suggest Las Vegas shooter Stephen Paddock was not alone in hotel room
The hard drive in his laptop was also missing.



Dalia said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, too, Dalia, being here, and it was broken.  I actually posted that it had to be 2different rooms he was shooting from, due to pulling up their floor layout.  It was later acknowledged it was 2 rooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree,  but the live that night when on night and i remember that i follow up the story in the early morning there were only one window broken and not two the second was broken after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you Depotoo, but it's strange as if in the early morning at dawn it would have had only one window broken and a second broken after.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalia

depotoo said:


> It was shown broken at first light.  Don’t know where you saw anything that didn’t show that, unless a photo from straight on, which might not have shown it.
> 
> I personally still question if there was more than one shooter, due to some things that have come out-
> 
> Senior law enforcement officials told NBC News that they have made two discoveries in Paddock's 32nd-floor hotel room that they currently cannot explain.
> 
> The first is a cell phone charger that does not match any of the devices that belonged to the gunman.
> 
> The second is a hotel record showing that one of Paddock's key cards was used to access his room while his car was outside of the hotel's parking garage.
> 
> New evidence may suggest Las Vegas shooter Stephen Paddock was not alone in hotel room
> The hard drive in his laptop was also missing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, too, Dalia, being here, and it was broken.  I actually posted that it had to be 2different rooms he was shooting from, due to pulling up their floor layout.  It was later acknowledged it was 2 rooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree,  but the live that night when on night and i remember that i follow up the story in the early morning there were only one window broken and not two the second was broken after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you Depotoo, but it's strange as if in the early morning at dawn it would have had only one window broken and a second broken after.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I remember having seen a single broken window in the early morning on a French channel and after the second broken window I have what is called the memory of the Photography  this sequence was not show again after.
That's information that you bring  Depotoo* is a cell phone that does not match any of the devices that belonged to the gunman.

The second is a hotel record showing that one of Paddock's key cards was used to access the parking garage.*

I too think he would have had several shooters or Paddock is not the shooter but someone else who is protected. there is something ladle in this story


----------



## depotoo

Some things just don’t add up.  I do think he was a gunman, though.





Dalia said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was shown broken at first light.  Don’t know where you saw anything that didn’t show that, unless a photo from straight on, which might not have shown it.
> 
> I personally still question if there was more than one shooter, due to some things that have come out-
> 
> Senior law enforcement officials told NBC News that they have made two discoveries in Paddock's 32nd-floor hotel room that they currently cannot explain.
> 
> The first is a cell phone charger that does not match any of the devices that belonged to the gunman.
> 
> The second is a hotel record showing that one of Paddock's key cards was used to access his room while his car was outside of the hotel's parking garage.
> 
> New evidence may suggest Las Vegas shooter Stephen Paddock was not alone in hotel room
> The hard drive in his laptop was also missing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, too, Dalia, being here, and it was broken.  I actually posted that it had to be 2different rooms he was shooting from, due to pulling up their floor layout.  It was later acknowledged it was 2 rooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree,  but the live that night when on night and i remember that i follow up the story in the early morning there were only one window broken and not two the second was broken after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you Depotoo, but it's strange as if in the early morning at dawn it would have had only one window broken and a second broken after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember having seen a single broken window in the early morning on a French channel and after the second broken window I have what is called the memory of the Photography  this sequence was not show again after.
> That's information that you bring  Depotoo* is a cell phone that does not match any of the devices that belonged to the gunman.
> 
> The second is a hotel record showing that one of Paddock's key cards was used to access the parking garage.*
> 
> I too think he would have had several shooters or Paddock is not the shooter but someone else who is protected. there is something ladle in this story
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalia

depotoo said:


> Some things just don’t add up.  I do think he was a gunman, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was shown broken at first light.  Don’t know where you saw anything that didn’t show that, unless a photo from straight on, which might not have shown it.
> 
> I personally still question if there was more than one shooter, due to some things that have come out-
> 
> Senior law enforcement officials told NBC News that they have made two discoveries in Paddock's 32nd-floor hotel room that they currently cannot explain.
> 
> The first is a cell phone charger that does not match any of the devices that belonged to the gunman.
> 
> The second is a hotel record showing that one of Paddock's key cards was used to access his room while his car was outside of the hotel's parking garage.
> 
> New evidence may suggest Las Vegas shooter Stephen Paddock was not alone in hotel room
> The hard drive in his laptop was also missing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, too, Dalia, being here, and it was broken.  I actually posted that it had to be 2different rooms he was shooting from, due to pulling up their floor layout.  It was later acknowledged it was 2 rooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree,  but the live that night when on night and i remember that i follow up the story in the early morning there were only one window broken and not two the second was broken after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you Depotoo, but it's strange as if in the early morning at dawn it would have had only one window broken and a second broken after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember having seen a single broken window in the early morning on a French channel and after the second broken window I have what is called the memory of the Photography  this sequence was not show again after.
> That's information that you bring  Depotoo* is a cell phone that does not match any of the devices that belonged to the gunman.
> 
> The second is a hotel record showing that one of Paddock's key cards was used to access the parking garage.*
> 
> I too think he would have had several shooters or Paddock is not the shooter but someone else who is protected. there is something ladle in this story
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The picture we saw of him on the ground did not really look like him and the picture of the room look like it was from the years 1980.


----------



## depotoo

Now, having been to Vegas, that is not unusual in many of the hotels..  lol
Now, I questioned his arm and gun position, myself.





Dalia said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some things just don’t add up.  I do think he was a gunman, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was shown broken at first light.  Don’t know where you saw anything that didn’t show that, unless a photo from straight on, which might not have shown it.
> 
> I personally still question if there was more than one shooter, due to some things that have come out-
> 
> Senior law enforcement officials told NBC News that they have made two discoveries in Paddock's 32nd-floor hotel room that they currently cannot explain.
> 
> The first is a cell phone charger that does not match any of the devices that belonged to the gunman.
> 
> The second is a hotel record showing that one of Paddock's key cards was used to access his room while his car was outside of the hotel's parking garage.
> 
> New evidence may suggest Las Vegas shooter Stephen Paddock was not alone in hotel room
> The hard drive in his laptop was also missing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, too, Dalia, being here, and it was broken.  I actually posted that it had to be 2different rooms he was shooting from, due to pulling up their floor layout.  It was later acknowledged it was 2 rooms
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you Depotoo, but it's strange as if in the early morning at dawn it would have had only one window broken and a second broken after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember having seen a single broken window in the early morning on a French channel and after the second broken window I have what is called the memory of the Photography  this sequence was not show again after.
> That's information that you bring  Depotoo* is a cell phone that does not match any of the devices that belonged to the gunman.
> 
> The second is a hotel record showing that one of Paddock's key cards was used to access the parking garage.*
> 
> I too think he would have had several shooters or Paddock is not the shooter but someone else who is protected. there is something ladle in this story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The picture we saw of him on the ground did not really look like him and the picture of the room look like it was from the years 1980.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalia

depotoo said:


> Now, having been to Vegas, that is not unusual in many of the hotels..  lol
> Now, I questioned his arm and gun position, myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some things just don’t add up.  I do think he was a gunman, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was shown broken at first light.  Don’t know where you saw anything that didn’t show that, unless a photo from straight on, which might not have shown it.
> 
> I personally still question if there was more than one shooter, due to some things that have come out-
> 
> Senior law enforcement officials told NBC News that they have made two discoveries in Paddock's 32nd-floor hotel room that they currently cannot explain.
> 
> The first is a cell phone charger that does not match any of the devices that belonged to the gunman.
> 
> The second is a hotel record showing that one of Paddock's key cards was used to access his room while his car was outside of the hotel's parking garage.
> 
> New evidence may suggest Las Vegas shooter Stephen Paddock was not alone in hotel room
> The hard drive in his laptop was also missing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you Depotoo, but it's strange as if in the early morning at dawn it would have had only one window broken and a second broken after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember having seen a single broken window in the early morning on a French channel and after the second broken window I have what is called the memory of the Photography  this sequence was not show again after.
> That's information that you bring  Depotoo* is a cell phone that does not match any of the devices that belonged to the gunman.
> 
> The second is a hotel record showing that one of Paddock's key cards was used to access the parking garage.*
> 
> I too think he would have had several shooters or Paddock is not the shooter but someone else who is protected. there is something ladle in this story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The picture we saw of him on the ground did not really look like him and the picture of the room look like it was from the years 1980.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The 1980s came back into fashion but it had a show where a person had rented the same room a few times before and the room was really different from Paddock.
And if it is him who shot from the two window with a distant at 64 years and he was not in great shape it is a hard to believe too


----------



## Marion Morrison

Yeah, a 64-year old rich guy that gambles and likes Taco Bell and women is gonna rain rounds @300+ yards away at some innocent concert goers and be hitting in the center and keeping up sustained fire and running in between two enfilade fire positions.

Bull. Fucking. Shit.


----------



## depotoo

Another warrant document, obtained Monday out of Mesquite, requested any and all of Paddock’s medical records specific to Mesa View Hospital in Mesquite. The warrant cited an anonymous tip that Paddock had self-admitted to the hospital for a psychiatric evaluation, but the search revealed no such records.


Many other police records — including additional warrant documents and 911 recordings — remain sealed by the court. The Review-Journal and several other media organizations are suing for their release.

A hearing on the case is scheduled for Jan. 16, about two months after the media organizations originally filed suit.

The case was to be heard Dec. 7, but it was rescheduled after Metropolitan Police Department lawyers filed a challenge that removed the case’s original judge, District Judge Jim Crockett, without reason. The case was then reassigned to District Judge Elissa Cadish, who on Tuesday decided to hear the case in January.

Contact Rachel Crosby at rcrosby@reviewjournal.com or 702-477-8301. Follow @rachelacrosby on Twitter.
Search warrant records offer insight into Las Vegas shooting investigation

I wonder why they removed the judge?


----------



## Dalia

Marion Morrison said:


> Yeah, a 64-year old rich guy that gambles and likes Taco Bell and women is gonna rain rounds @300+ yards away at some innocent concert goers and be hitting in the center and keeping up sustained fire and running in between two enfilade fire positions.
> 
> Bull. Fucking. Shit.


I agree the two windows were far apart and his brother said that he did not know that his brother was a gun lover he should have know he was is brother.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dalia said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a 64-year old rich guy that gambles and likes Taco Bell and women is gonna rain rounds @300+ yards away at some innocent concert goers and be hitting in the center and keeping up sustained fire and running in between two enfilade fire positions.
> 
> Bull. Fucking. Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the two windows were far apart and his brother said that he did not know that his brother was a gun lover he should have know he was is brother.
Click to expand...


Like he's going to have military/spook-level tactical knowledge of shooting. 

I call bullshit.

I know ,well ok, maybe I would, but I wouldn't try to take an animal @ 300+ yards.


Most hunters would not.


----------



## Dalia

Not a lot of things make sense in this story and the motivation Why did he shoot at country fans?


Difficult search for a motive in Las Vegas shooting


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dalia said:


> Not a lot of things make sense in this story and the motivation Why did he shoot at country fans?
> 
> 
> Difficult search for a motive in Las Vegas shooting


You're buying that? I"m not


----------



## JohnPrewett




----------



## Marion Morrison

^ Now I'm steppin' into the Twilight Zone

Seriously though, I have doubts that who they say pulled off that shooting did it.

Another thing: 72 minutes to find a shooter in a densely populated area? 

If shootings like that started happening around here, the guy would be put down within about 6 minutes, seriously.


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> Yeah, a 64-year old rich guy that gambles and likes Taco Bell and women is gonna rain rounds @300+ yards away at some innocent concert goers and be hitting in the center and keeping up sustained fire and running in between two enfilade fire positions.
> 
> Bull. Fucking. Shit.



What made you think a rich guy will not commit such heinous crime like that? There are rich people that committed crimes, rapes, suicide for no reasons except mental illness. 
Mental illness (rich or poor) does not discriminate.


----------



## charwin95

Dalia said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a 64-year old rich guy that gambles and likes Taco Bell and women is gonna rain rounds @300+ yards away at some innocent concert goers and be hitting in the center and keeping up sustained fire and running in between two enfilade fire positions.
> 
> Bull. Fucking. Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the two windows were far apart and his brother said that he did not know that his brother was a gun lover he should have know he was is brother.
Click to expand...


Just because they are brothers doesn’t mean he really knew his brother.

As I said I deal with active and retired military personnel regularly. I know lots of them personally and become close friends. 
1. After decades of marriage wife doesn’t even know that husband is a transgender.
2. After how many years husband doesn’t even know that wife is a slut.
3. Twin brothers living together doesn’t even know that one of them is screwing the mother and a sister. 
4. After how many decades wife doesn’t even know husband has kids overseas. 


Paddock brother doesn’t even live with him. You cannot use an excuse just because they are brothers doesn’t mean he knows everything about his brother. Or maybe he does just to protect himself.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a 64-year old rich guy that gambles and likes Taco Bell and women is gonna rain rounds @300+ yards away at some innocent concert goers and be hitting in the center and keeping up sustained fire and running in between two enfilade fire positions.
> 
> Bull. Fucking. Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the two windows were far apart and his brother said that he did not know that his brother was a gun lover he should have know he was is brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because they are brothers doesn’t mean he really knew his brother.
> 
> As I said I deal with active and retired military personnel regularly. I know lots of them personally and become close friends.
> 1. After decades of marriage wife doesn’t even know that husband is a transgender.
> 2. After how many years husband doesn’t even know that wife is a slut.
> 3. Twin brothers living together doesn’t even know that one of them is screwing the mother and a sister.
> 4. After how many decades wife doesn’t even know husband has kids overseas.
> 
> 
> Paddock brother doesn’t even live with him. You cannot use an excuse just because they are brothers doesn’t mean he knows everything about his brother. Or maybe he does just to protect himself.
Click to expand...


I was emphasizing the 64-year old part more. Plenty of money, plenty of women.


----------



## charwin95

Dalia said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a 64-year old rich guy that gambles and likes Taco Bell and women is gonna rain rounds @300+ yards away at some innocent concert goers and be hitting in the center and keeping up sustained fire and running in between two enfilade fire positions.
> 
> Bull. Fucking. Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the two windows were far apart and his brother said that he did not know that his brother was a gun lover he should have know he was is brother.
Click to expand...


I go to Las Vegas regularly average about 18 times a year. I stayed in Mandalay Bay many times especially during summer when I go with my family because of the fantastic aquarium and the mandalay beach. 
I was there stayed at cosmopolitan but left at 6pm before the shooting. My nephew a US marshal with his wife was at that concert away from the main group. 

On the side. I have a pictures on that day hours before the shooting but I have a problem posting pictures here since I have my IPhone X. It asked me to open an account again but I already have an account. I did had a lot of problems when I just had my IPhone X. Moderators solve most or all of my problems. Except posting pictures. 

This is the REALITY about that broken windows. I hope this will put an end of those broken windows. 
I know exactly where that windows how it’s logistically position to the concert. 

IN ORDER for the second shooter. One of them has to dangle himself with the help of a crane or a pole from the top of the building to outside of that window at least a minimum of 20 feet distance from that window In order to make a shot. 

My nephew saw exactly where that shooting came from and he was of the volunteered witnesses. 

Guarantee 100%  there is only one shooter.


----------



## Dalia

Marion Morrison said:


> ^ Now I'm steppin' into the Twilight Zone
> 
> Seriously though, I have doubts that who they say pulled off that shooting did it.
> 
> Another thing: 72 minutes to find a shooter in a densely populated area?
> 
> If shootings like that started happening around here, the guy would be put down within about 6 minutes, seriously.


I agree with you, and The motivation of "paddock" if it is him is also related to the weapons purchases that began in 2016 following the election of Trump as President and he was a leftie

 
who would have shot at countrie music fans


----------



## Dalia

charwin95 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a 64-year old rich guy that gambles and likes Taco Bell and women is gonna rain rounds @300+ yards away at some innocent concert goers and be hitting in the center and keeping up sustained fire and running in between two enfilade fire positions.
> 
> Bull. Fucking. Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the two windows were far apart and his brother said that he did not know that his brother was a gun lover he should have know he was is brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I go to Las Vegas regularly average about 18 times a year. I stayed in Mandalay Bay many times especially during summer when I go with my family because of the fantastic aquarium and the mandalay beach.
> I was there stayed at cosmopolitan but left at 6pm before the shooting. My nephew a US marshal with his wife was at that concert away from the main group.
> 
> On the side. I have a pictures on that day hours before the shooting but I have a problem posting pictures here since I have my IPhone X. It asked me to open an account again but I already have an account. I did had a lot of problems when I just had my IPhone X. Moderators solve most or all of my problems. Except posting pictures.
> 
> This is the REALITY about that broken windows. I hope this will put an end of those broken windows.
> I know exactly where that windows how it’s logistically position to the concert.
> 
> IN ORDER for the second shooter. One of them has to dangle himself with the help of a crane or a pole from the top of the building to outside of that window at least a minimum of 20 feet distance from that window In order to make a shot.
> 
> My nephew saw exactly where that shooting came from and he was of the volunteered witnesses.
> 
> Guarantee 100%  there is only one shooter.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your information , i glad that your nephew has not been hurt or worse.
Your nephew saw Paddock shooting from the two windows one after the other?
For your photos you can not transfer them to a pc?


----------



## depotoo

New release of some documents unsealed-


From a 32nd-floor Mandalay Bay suite, Stephen Paddock rained gunfire on concertgoers at the Route 91 Harvest festival minutes after 10 p.m. on Oct. 1.

Metropolitan Police Department investigators noticed that Marilou Danley, the gunman’s girlfriend, who was in the Philippines at the time, set her Facebook account to private at 12:30 a.m. on Oct. 2 and deleted the account by 2:46 a.m., according to an affidavit among more than 300 pages of documents handed over Friday by federal prosecutors after U.S. District Judge Jennifer Dorsey ordered them unsealed.

Authorities released the name of mass murderer Stephen Paddock about an hour after Danley deleted her account. By 5 a.m., she had been located and identified as “a person of interest” in the shooting.
Gunman’s girlfriend deleted Facebook account after Las Vegas shooting

Also-

While investigators obtained a DNA buccal swab sample from Danley,” one search warrant request stated, “she spontaneously stated that her fingerprints would likely be found on Paddock’s ammunition because she occasionally participated in loading magazines.”



And-
Among the revelations in the affidavits are discussions about mystery email exchanges that occurred two months prior to the attack, which investigators believed may have been related to shooting at the Las Vegas music festival in October, where 58 people were killed and hundreds of others were injured.

"Try an ar before u buy. We have huge selection. Located in the las vegas area," read one message sent to an account investigators believe was controlled by Paddock, the documents state.

Later that day another email read: "We have a wide variety of optics and ammunition to try."

A third read: "For a thrill try out bumpfire ar's with 100 round magazine."

Investigators at the time of the filing had been unable to determine if Paddock was sending emails between two accounts both belonging to himself, or was communicating with someone else.

Las Vegas shooting: Hundreds of pages of FBI documents related to the case unsealed


----------



## depotoo

More-

A homemade gas mask, body armour and three mobile phones were found in the Mandalay Bay hotel room

One of the warrants described how Mr Paddock “destroyed or tried to hide digital media devices.”

Investigators said he used anonymous communications devices, including a prepaid cellphone, to cover his tracks and employed a “level of sophistication which is commonly found in mass casualty events.”
Court evidence shows chilling details behind Las Vegas gunman's preparations


----------



## depotoo

More-
A document released Friday said more than 1,000 rounds of ammunition and 100 pounds (45.4 kilograms) of explosive material was found in the vehicle. 

Other searches were conducted at a house the gunman owned in Reno, where agents found a red SUV and a neighbor reported that Paddock kept a safe the size of a refrigerator in the garage. Agents said their initial search found "a large quantity of ammunition and multiple firearms" on the property. 

FBI agents returned to that house on Oct. 10 after local police determined someone had broken in days earlier. 

Unsealed FBI records show Las Vegas gunman had large gun stashes


----------



## depotoo

From above nbc link-

U.S. District Judge Jennifer Dorsey allowed the government to keep one affidavit sealed pending a hearing before a Nevada state court judge on Tuesday about whether Las Vegas police search warrant documents should also be made public.


----------



## depotoo

Lot’s of new little details I’ve posted above.





Dalia said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a 64-year old rich guy that gambles and likes Taco Bell and women is gonna rain rounds @300+ yards away at some innocent concert goers and be hitting in the center and keeping up sustained fire and running in between two enfilade fire positions.
> 
> Bull. Fucking. Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the two windows were far apart and his brother said that he did not know that his brother was a gun lover he should have know he was is brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I go to Las Vegas regularly average about 18 times a year. I stayed in Mandalay Bay many times especially during summer when I go with my family because of the fantastic aquarium and the mandalay beach.
> I was there stayed at cosmopolitan but left at 6pm before the shooting. My nephew a US marshal with his wife was at that concert away from the main group.
> 
> On the side. I have a pictures on that day hours before the shooting but I have a problem posting pictures here since I have my IPhone X. It asked me to open an account again but I already have an account. I did had a lot of problems when I just had my IPhone X. Moderators solve most or all of my problems. Except posting pictures.
> 
> This is the REALITY about that broken windows. I hope this will put an end of those broken windows.
> I know exactly where that windows how it’s logistically position to the concert.
> 
> IN ORDER for the second shooter. One of them has to dangle himself with the help of a crane or a pole from the top of the building to outside of that window at least a minimum of 20 feet distance from that window In order to make a shot.
> 
> My nephew saw exactly where that shooting came from and he was of the volunteered witnesses.
> 
> Guarantee 100%  there is only one shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your information , i glad that your nephew has not been hurt or worse.
> Your nephew saw Paddock shooting from the two windows one after the other?
> For your photos you can not transfer them to a pc?
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

How did they know?
What Vegas killer’s Aussie girlfriend told cops
SEALED documents have been released for the first time, which shed more light on what Las Vegas killer Stephen Paddock was up to before he carried out America’s deadliest mass shooting. 

FBI agents knew Paddock left behind big caches of guns, ammunition and explosives when they sought warrants to search his properties and online accounts, according to the court documents.


----------



## Dalia

Thanks depotoo for the information the question that still remains unanswered is the motivation.
the documents did not answer the key unanswered question: What motivated a 64-year-old high-stakes gambler to unleash gunfire from his room on the 32nd floor of the Mandalay Bay resort into an outdoor concert below?
I found a video that shows that it only had one broken window in the early morning


----------



## charwin95

Dalia said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a 64-year old rich guy that gambles and likes Taco Bell and women is gonna rain rounds @300+ yards away at some innocent concert goers and be hitting in the center and keeping up sustained fire and running in between two enfilade fire positions.
> 
> Bull. Fucking. Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the two windows were far apart and his brother said that he did not know that his brother was a gun lover he should have know he was is brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I go to Las Vegas regularly average about 18 times a year. I stayed in Mandalay Bay many times especially during summer when I go with my family because of the fantastic aquarium and the mandalay beach.
> I was there stayed at cosmopolitan but left at 6pm before the shooting. My nephew a US marshal with his wife was at that concert away from the main group.
> 
> On the side. I have a pictures on that day hours before the shooting but I have a problem posting pictures here since I have my IPhone X. It asked me to open an account again but I already have an account. I did had a lot of problems when I just had my IPhone X. Moderators solve most or all of my problems. Except posting pictures.
> 
> This is the REALITY about that broken windows. I hope this will put an end of those broken windows.
> I know exactly where that windows how it’s logistically position to the concert.
> 
> IN ORDER for the second shooter. One of them has to dangle himself with the help of a crane or a pole from the top of the building to outside of that window at least a minimum of 20 feet distance from that window In order to make a shot.
> 
> My nephew saw exactly where that shooting came from and he was of the volunteered witnesses.
> 
> Guarantee 100%  there is only one shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your information , i glad that your nephew has not been hurt or worse.
> Your nephew saw Paddock shooting from the two windows one after the other?
> For your photos you can not transfer them to a pc?
Click to expand...


I never said my nephew saw paddock shooting from 2 windows. 

The pictures I want to post is to show I was there at 6pm before the shooting.


----------



## Dalia

charwin95 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a 64-year old rich guy that gambles and likes Taco Bell and women is gonna rain rounds @300+ yards away at some innocent concert goers and be hitting in the center and keeping up sustained fire and running in between two enfilade fire positions.
> 
> Bull. Fucking. Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the two windows were far apart and his brother said that he did not know that his brother was a gun lover he should have know he was is brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I go to Las Vegas regularly average about 18 times a year. I stayed in Mandalay Bay many times especially during summer when I go with my family because of the fantastic aquarium and the mandalay beach.
> I was there stayed at cosmopolitan but left at 6pm before the shooting. My nephew a US marshal with his wife was at that concert away from the main group.
> 
> On the side. I have a pictures on that day hours before the shooting but I have a problem posting pictures here since I have my IPhone X. It asked me to open an account again but I already have an account. I did had a lot of problems when I just had my IPhone X. Moderators solve most or all of my problems. Except posting pictures.
> 
> This is the REALITY about that broken windows. I hope this will put an end of those broken windows.
> I know exactly where that windows how it’s logistically position to the concert.
> 
> IN ORDER for the second shooter. One of them has to dangle himself with the help of a crane or a pole from the top of the building to outside of that window at least a minimum of 20 feet distance from that window In order to make a shot.
> 
> My nephew saw exactly where that shooting came from and he was of the volunteered witnesses.
> 
> Guarantee 100%  there is only one shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your information , i glad that your nephew has not been hurt or worse.
> Your nephew saw Paddock shooting from the two windows one after the other?
> For your photos you can not transfer them to a pc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said my nephew saw paddock shooting from 2 windows.
> 
> The pictures I want to post is to show I was there at 6pm before the shooting.
Click to expand...

And i never said you did i ask the question if he saw him shoot from the two windows


----------



## Dalia

depotoo said:


> More-
> 
> A homemade gas mask, body armour and three mobile phones were found in the Mandalay Bay hotel room
> 
> One of the warrants described how Mr Paddock “destroyed or tried to hide digital media devices.”
> 
> Investigators said he used anonymous communications devices, including a prepaid cellphone, to cover his tracks and employed a “level of sophistication which is commonly found in mass casualty events.”
> Court evidence shows chilling details behind Las Vegas gunman's preparations


They found a gas mask and body armor he did not intend to die but to escape and perhaps used explosive material
Information from your post depotoo : A document released Friday said more than 1,000 rounds of ammunition and 100 pounds (45.4 kilograms) of explosive material was found in the vehicle.
Unsealed FBI records show Las Vegas gunman had large gun stashes


----------



## MindWars

Dalia said:


> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino




THIS JUST OUT TODAY :









Vegas Gunman’s Girlfriend Deleted Her Facebook Before Police Released Paddock’s Name


----------



## depotoo

‘Charges being investigated’ in Las Vegas shooting

Updated January 16, 2018 - 12:59 pm
Metropolitan Police Department lawyers said Tuesday that criminal charges related to the Oct. 1 massacre may be coming in the next 60 days.

“There are charges being investigated,” Metro attorney Nicholas Crosby said during a court hearing in Las Vegas.

The hearing was held to determine whether Metro search warrant records pertaining to the Las Vegas shooting investigation should be unsealed. Metro attorneys argued that the documents should remain sealed because they may be used to support charges related to the investigation. They did not say who may face charges or what the charges may be.





Dalia said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More-
> 
> A homemade gas mask, body armour and three mobile phones were found in the Mandalay Bay hotel room
> 
> One of the warrants described how Mr Paddock “destroyed or tried to hide digital media devices.”
> 
> Investigators said he used anonymous communications devices, including a prepaid cellphone, to cover his tracks and employed a “level of sophistication which is commonly found in mass casualty events.”
> Court evidence shows chilling details behind Las Vegas gunman's preparations
> 
> 
> 
> They found a gas mask and body armor he did not intend to die but to escape and perhaps used explosive material
> Information from your post depotoo : A document released Friday said more than 1,000 rounds of ammunition and 100 pounds (45.4 kilograms) of explosive material was found in the vehicle.
> Unsealed FBI records show Las Vegas gunman had large gun stashes
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

MindWars said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of an active shooter at the Mandalay Bay Casino on the city's famous strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas police are investigating reports of a shooting at Mandalay Bay Casino.  Photo: Twitter: ABC7 Eyewitness News
> Several artists performing at the Route 91 Harvest music festival have reported hearing gunshots.
> Police are heading to the scene last on Sunday night local time near Mandalay Bay Hotel and Casino.
> 
> There are reports of a country music festival, Route 90 Harvest, on Las Vegas Boulevard.
> 
> Mandalay Bay is located on the south end of the Vegas strip and across from McCarran International Airport.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of active shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS JUST OUT TODAY :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vegas Gunman’s Girlfriend Deleted Her Facebook Before Police Released Paddock’s Name
Click to expand...



Lotsa Muslim going on in the Philippines 
Was he radicalized?


----------



## Dalia

depotoo said:


> ‘Charges being investigated’ in Las Vegas shooting
> 
> Updated January 16, 2018 - 12:59 pm
> Metropolitan Police Department lawyers said Tuesday that criminal charges related to the Oct. 1 massacre may be coming in the next 60 days.
> 
> “There are charges being investigated,” Metro attorney Nicholas Crosby said during a court hearing in Las Vegas.
> 
> The hearing was held to determine whether Metro search warrant records pertaining to the Las Vegas shooting investigation should be unsealed. Metro attorneys argued that the documents should remain sealed because they may be used to support charges related to the investigation. They did not say who may face charges or what the charges may be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> More-
> 
> A homemade gas mask, body armour and three mobile phones were found in the Mandalay Bay hotel room
> 
> One of the warrants described how Mr Paddock “destroyed or tried to hide digital media devices.”
> 
> Investigators said he used anonymous communications devices, including a prepaid cellphone, to cover his tracks and employed a “level of sophistication which is commonly found in mass casualty events.”
> Court evidence shows chilling details behind Las Vegas gunman's preparations
> 
> 
> 
> They found a gas mask and body armor he did not intend to die but to escape and perhaps used explosive material
> Information from your post depotoo : A document released Friday said more than 1,000 rounds of ammunition and 100 pounds (45.4 kilograms) of explosive material was found in the vehicle.
> Unsealed FBI records show Las Vegas gunman had large gun stashes
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

.

He would not have been the only one to shoot maybe? or have others helped him? maybe one day we would know what happened.
I can not forget it's like if on September 11th, 2001 we did not know who was behind the attacks it's a bit similar


----------



## Marion Morrison

I find it very hard to believe a 64-year old guy with everything he needs perpetrated an attack like that. It really doesn't add up.


----------



## Dalia

I agree and Paddock seemed to have health problems all that make no since


----------



## depotoo

Las Vegas police report-
https://www.lvmpd.com/en-us/Documents/1_October_FIT_Report_01-18-2018_Footnoted.pdf
Seems he ate a lot of food for just himself, always ordering 2 entrees.
Also, child pornography found on one computer.
What happened to the vase and flowers he purchased?
Also sounds like the one single room had its connecting door bolted from inside between them when police arrived, how did he manage that?


----------



## charwin95

Dalia said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a 64-year old rich guy that gambles and likes Taco Bell and women is gonna rain rounds @300+ yards away at some innocent concert goers and be hitting in the center and keeping up sustained fire and running in between two enfilade fire positions.
> 
> Bull. Fucking. Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the two windows were far apart and his brother said that he did not know that his brother was a gun lover he should have know he was is brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I go to Las Vegas regularly average about 18 times a year. I stayed in Mandalay Bay many times especially during summer when I go with my family because of the fantastic aquarium and the mandalay beach.
> I was there stayed at cosmopolitan but left at 6pm before the shooting. My nephew a US marshal with his wife was at that concert away from the main group.
> 
> On the side. I have a pictures on that day hours before the shooting but I have a problem posting pictures here since I have my IPhone X. It asked me to open an account again but I already have an account. I did had a lot of problems when I just had my IPhone X. Moderators solve most or all of my problems. Except posting pictures.
> 
> This is the REALITY about that broken windows. I hope this will put an end of those broken windows.
> I know exactly where that windows how it’s logistically position to the concert.
> 
> IN ORDER for the second shooter. One of them has to dangle himself with the help of a crane or a pole from the top of the building to outside of that window at least a minimum of 20 feet distance from that window In order to make a shot.
> 
> My nephew saw exactly where that shooting came from and he was of the volunteered witnesses.
> 
> Guarantee 100%  there is only one shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your information , i glad that your nephew has not been hurt or worse.
> Your nephew saw Paddock shooting from the two windows one after the other?
> For your photos you can not transfer them to a pc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said my nephew saw paddock shooting from 2 windows.
> 
> The pictures I want to post is to show I was there at 6pm before the shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And i never said you did i ask the question if he saw him shoot from the two windows
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## MindWars

This just came out  old news that is new news...............but nobody listens when it's not their beloved little CNN.... 




*Rob Dew breaks down the recent Las Vegas shooting revelations including Stephen Paddock’s possible accomplice and potential ties to ISIS.*

LVMP Sheriff Lombardo announced Friday authorities were investigating an individual other than Stephen Paddock and Marilou Danley.

And on Thursday, Rep. Scott Perry (R-PA) claimed he had “credible information regarding potential terrorist infiltration” regarding the Las Vegas massacre.




Alex Jones Vindicated: Infowars Right In Vegas Shooter Terror Plan


----------



## Dalia

I agree with you they want us to just keep on going like Nothing happen.


----------



## Dalia

depotoo said:


> Las Vegas police report-
> https://www.lvmpd.com/en-us/Documents/1_October_FIT_Report_01-18-2018_Footnoted.pdf
> Seems he ate a lot of food for just himself, always ordering 2 entrees.
> Also, child pornography found on one computer.
> What happened to the vase and flowers he purchased?
> Also sounds like the one single room had its connecting door bolted from inside between them when police arrived, how did he manage that?


It took so long for the police to get there that if someone was with him it have plenty of time to leave the room


----------



## charwin95

So my biggest question to all these conspiracies is.......
Why in the world FBI will alter or deviate from the reality of investigation?
What’s the point? 

If Scott Perry has some information why not go to FBI? Instead he went to media.


----------



## depotoo

charwin95 said:


> So my biggest question to all these conspiracies is.......
> Why in the world FBI will alter or deviate from the reality of investigation?
> What’s the point?
> 
> If Scott Perry has some information why not go to FBI? Instead he went to media.


Isis did claim it, and there is isis within the Philippines.   We’re they involved?  Who knows at this point.  Or maybe he does know something more than we have been told.

ISIS Las Vegas claim viewed with skepticism


----------



## Marion Morrison

Some info (Okay, a lot of info) from a local LV news station:

Details in report describe Las Vegas shooting response — VIDEO


----------



## MindWars

E


charwin95 said:


> So my biggest question to all these conspiracies is.......
> Why in the world FBI will alter or deviate from the reality of investigation?
> What’s the point?
> 
> If Scott Perry has some information why not go to FBI? Instead he went to media.




If you could stop seeing your parental Gov. as the perfect parents to us, maybe you would realize your Governments ( shadow) ( deep state) . aren't as perfect as you think.  Maybe if you would stop thinking everything is a freaking conspiracy and research information following the connections to " everything" it begins to add up to " proof" .   Everything you think is a conspiracy ends up being the total opposite you just can't seem to figure that out. 

Because Obama hasn't told you it' so. 

You can't even ask yourself why it is the CIA coined the term " conspiracy".


----------



## Dalia

One may wonder why they refused the fact that Isis to claim the attack?
It's a motivation: terrorists kill Westerners because of their way of life.
All his people who died under the bullets of a madman "paddock"

Have not had the justice they deserve, I find it disgusting that the event to be on TV for only a few days and after nothing and minimize what happened ... life for some people are worthless.



 
We are now living in a shitty world without morality


----------



## charwin95

depotoo said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my biggest question to all these conspiracies is.......
> Why in the world FBI will alter or deviate from the reality of investigation?
> What’s the point?
> 
> If Scott Perry has some information why not go to FBI? Instead he went to media.
> 
> 
> 
> Isis did claim it, and there is isis within the Philippines.   We’re they involved?  Who knows at this point.  Or maybe he does know something more than we have been told.
> 
> ISIS Las Vegas claim viewed with skepticism
Click to expand...


ISIS claimed a lot of terrorism activities that doesn’t mean they really did it. 

ISIS in the Philippines are mostly dedicated at the southern part of Mindanao. That’s the reason why president Duterte declared martial law in that region. The number of ISIS is extremely very low but majority of those fighters are trying ( and limited ) to carved out the island for Muslim independence against the government since the 60s. 
To join ISIS or movement in the Philippines is not the same as traveling to Turkey, Jordan or Iraq then join the ISIS in Syria. Also ISIS in the ME has a very good income from oil. ISIS or anti government MNLF ( Moro National Liberation Front) or separatists are impoverished groups. But they do lots of kidnaping of dumb tourists that they travel close enough to the dangerous areas. 

That said. I seriously doubt that ISIS from the Philippines are involved in this travesty in Las Vegas. 


German hostage 'beheaded' by terror group Abu Sayyaf in the Philippines


----------



## charwin95

MindWars said:


> E
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my biggest question to all these conspiracies is.......
> Why in the world FBI will alter or deviate from the reality of investigation?
> What’s the point?
> 
> If Scott Perry has some information why not go to FBI? Instead he went to media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could stop seeing your parental Gov. as the perfect parents to us, maybe you would realize your Governments ( shadow) ( deep state) . aren't as perfect as you think.  Maybe if you would stop thinking everything is a freaking conspiracy and research information following the connections to " everything" it begins to add up to " proof" .   Everything you think is a conspiracy ends up being the total opposite you just can't seem to figure that out.
> 
> Because Obama hasn't told you it' so.
> 
> You can't even ask yourself why it is the CIA coined the term " conspiracy".
Click to expand...


I can assure you son I know far more than you and news reporters about terrorism, anti terrorism,  intelligence and military activities. 

I rely on facts and reality not from conspiracies or from Infowars like you.


----------



## Dalia

Here some informations nobody should not forget.

4 Las Vegas Shooting Key Witnesses Are Now Dead Or Missing! Major Cover-up? | Disclose.tv

Failed Attempt To Silence Key Las Vegas Massacre Media Figure?Analyst Narrowly Escapes Car Crash

Sixth Las Vegas Witness Unequivocally Described Shooters From Within Venue (Deceased)

Las Vegas massacre survivor dies abruptly after posting her detailed eyewitness account of multiple shooters on Facebook


----------



## Dalia

charwin95 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> E
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my biggest question to all these conspiracies is.......
> Why in the world FBI will alter or deviate from the reality of investigation?
> What’s the point?
> 
> If Scott Perry has some information why not go to FBI? Instead he went to media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could stop seeing your parental Gov. as the perfect parents to us, maybe you would realize your Governments ( shadow) ( deep state) . aren't as perfect as you think.  Maybe if you would stop thinking everything is a freaking conspiracy and research information following the connections to " everything" it begins to add up to " proof" .   Everything you think is a conspiracy ends up being the total opposite you just can't seem to figure that out.
> 
> Because Obama hasn't told you it' so.
> 
> You can't even ask yourself why it is the CIA coined the term " conspiracy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can assure you son I know far more than you and news reporters about terrorism, anti terrorism,  intelligence and military activities.
> 
> I rely on facts and reality not from conspiracies or from Infowars like you.
Click to expand...

You should admit that this story is suspicious ... What is the motivation for this crime?


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## charwin95

Dalia said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> E
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my biggest question to all these conspiracies is.......
> Why in the world FBI will alter or deviate from the reality of investigation?
> What’s the point?
> 
> If Scott Perry has some information why not go to FBI? Instead he went to media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could stop seeing your parental Gov. as the perfect parents to us, maybe you would realize your Governments ( shadow) ( deep state) . aren't as perfect as you think.  Maybe if you would stop thinking everything is a freaking conspiracy and research information following the connections to " everything" it begins to add up to " proof" .   Everything you think is a conspiracy ends up being the total opposite you just can't seem to figure that out.
> 
> Because Obama hasn't told you it' so.
> 
> You can't even ask yourself why it is the CIA coined the term " conspiracy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can assure you son I know far more than you and news reporters about terrorism, anti terrorism,  intelligence and military activities.
> 
> I rely on facts and reality not from conspiracies or from Infowars like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should admit that this story is suspicious ... What is the motivation for this crime?
Click to expand...


Paddock was just a crazy dude.


----------



## charwin95

Dalia said:


> Here some informations nobody should not forget.
> 
> 4 Las Vegas Shooting Key Witnesses Are Now Dead Or Missing! Major Cover-up? | Disclose.tv
> 
> Failed Attempt To Silence Key Las Vegas Massacre Media Figure?Analyst Narrowly Escapes Car Crash
> 
> Sixth Las Vegas Witness Unequivocally Described Shooters From Within Venue (Deceased)
> 
> Las Vegas massacre survivor dies abruptly after posting her detailed eyewitness account of multiple shooters on Facebook



Sorry Dalia. I do not believe any of these stories from Kimberly Suchomel. 

1. Those links did NOT even mentioned that Kimberly S. has epilepsy which she had just 3 focal seizure lately. Also have pituitary tumor. Maybe the stress of her experience during shooting was too much for her. 

2. Coming from an unknown news media thus bothers me. At the bottom one of these links even said...... Share this story. That cracks me up. 

3. I know 4 people that attended that concert my nephew (US Marshal) and his wife, my friend and his girlfriend. Two different groups and 2 different locations. When the shooting took place. Two of them just hit the ground while the other 2 just run to different directions. According to these 4 the sounds of the gun shots ONLY came from one location. They did NOT a hear gun shots in the concert area.  
If Kimberly was telling the truth. Of the thousands that attended the concert we should/could have heard more from other witnesses not just one person  Kimberly. 
Look at the attention she got after she posted it her Facebook. 

One of the 4 is an RN L & D ( labor and delivery) at Anaheim Global in Anaheim, Ca, also served in Afghanistan. But was not able to function for almost 2 months because of this traumatic experience.  
Just imagine a person like Kimberly S. that have a health problem. 

4. Why in the world a 2nd shooter even bother chasing Kimberly? Its just doesn’t make sense. Why not just keep shooting at people to inflict more damages? 

THERE IS ONLY ONE SHOOTER. 

5. Security guard Jesus Campos is not missing just doesn’t want to seen in public. I probably do the same thing for my safety and security.


----------



## charwin95

Pituitary Tumor. 

Pituitary macroadenomas (benign tumors larger than 1 cm) and carcinomas (cancers), whether functional or not, can be large enough to press on nearby nerves or parts of the brain. This can lead to symptoms such as:

Eye muscle weakness so the eyes don't move in the same direction at the same time
Blurred or double vision
Loss of peripheral vision
Sudden blindness
Headaches
Facial numbness or pain
Dizziness
Loss of consciousness (passing out)
Vision problems occur when the tumor “pinches” the nerves that run between the eyes and the brain. Sudden loss of vision, loss of consciousness, and even death can result from sudden bleeding into the tumor.


----------



## charwin95

charwin95 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here some informations nobody should not forget.
> 
> 4 Las Vegas Shooting Key Witnesses Are Now Dead Or Missing! Major Cover-up? | Disclose.tv
> 
> Failed Attempt To Silence Key Las Vegas Massacre Media Figure?Analyst Narrowly Escapes Car Crash
> 
> Sixth Las Vegas Witness Unequivocally Described Shooters From Within Venue (Deceased)
> 
> Las Vegas massacre survivor dies abruptly after posting her detailed eyewitness account of multiple shooters on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Dalia. I do not believe any of these stories from Kimberly Suchomel.
> 
> 1. Those links did NOT even mentioned that Kimberly S. has epilepsy which she had just 3 focal seizure lately. Also have pituitary tumor. Maybe the stress of her experience during shooting was too much for her.
> 
> 2. Coming from an unknown news media thus bothers me. At the bottom one of these links even said...... Share this story. That cracks me up.
> 
> 3. I know 4 people that attended that concert my nephew (US Marshal) and his wife, my friend and his girlfriend. Two different groups and 2 different locations. When the shooting took place. Two of them just hit the ground while the other 2 just run to different directions. According to these 4 the sounds of the gun shots ONLY came from one location. They did NOT a hear gun shots in the concert area.
> If Kimberly was telling the truth. Of the thousands that attended the concert we should/could have heard more from other witnesses not just one person  Kimberly.
> Look at the attention she got after she posted it her Facebook.
> 
> One of the 4 is an RN L & D ( labor and delivery) at Anaheim Global in Anaheim, Ca, also served in Afghanistan. But was not able to function for almost 2 months because of this traumatic experience.
> Just imagine a person like Kimberly S. that have a health problem.
> 
> 4. Why in the world a 2nd shooter even bother chasing Kimberly? Its just doesn’t make sense. Why not just keep shooting at people to inflict more damages?
> 
> THERE IS ONLY ONE SHOOTER.
> 
> 5. Security guard Jesus Campos is not missing just doesn’t want to seen in public. I probably do the same thing for my safety and security.
Click to expand...


6. Kimberly S. claimed she was running with other group of people. Why didn’t they came out supporting her story about the second shooter?


----------



## MindWars

UPDATED INFORMATION :






Clark County Coroner releases 58 autopsy reports, all names redacted, no ballistics, Stephen Paddock's autopsy kept secret


----------



## charwin95

Just imagine if one of these individuals are at the concert: 

Mindwars: I saw 3 Muslims with AK47 screaming ALI AKBAR ALI AKBAR. 

2aguy: I pulled my 2 guns but I cannot get a clear shot. Too many people. 

Dalesmith: I tracked the money trail. Barrypuppet supplied the money. 

Pismoe, Tank, Tnharley, Steve Mcgarreth, Bear, Flash:  (very nice racist people )  Wrong dude they were not muslims. They are illegal Mexicans. 

Then if you add Political Chic or Easy good lord.


----------



## Dalia

charwin95 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> E
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my biggest question to all these conspiracies is.......
> Why in the world FBI will alter or deviate from the reality of investigation?
> What’s the point?
> 
> If Scott Perry has some information why not go to FBI? Instead he went to media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could stop seeing your parental Gov. as the perfect parents to us, maybe you would realize your Governments ( shadow) ( deep state) . aren't as perfect as you think.  Maybe if you would stop thinking everything is a freaking conspiracy and research information following the connections to " everything" it begins to add up to " proof" .   Everything you think is a conspiracy ends up being the total opposite you just can't seem to figure that out.
> 
> Because Obama hasn't told you it' so.
> 
> You can't even ask yourself why it is the CIA coined the term " conspiracy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can assure you son I know far more than you and news reporters about terrorism, anti terrorism,  intelligence and military activities.
> 
> I rely on facts and reality not from conspiracies or from Infowars like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should admit that this story is suspicious ... What is the motivation for this crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paddock was just a crazy dude.
Click to expand...

It was not a moment when it became crazy just few moment everything was prepared in advance and what is even more crazy is the lack of motivation


----------



## Dalia

charwin95 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here some informations nobody should not forget.
> 
> 4 Las Vegas Shooting Key Witnesses Are Now Dead Or Missing! Major Cover-up? | Disclose.tv
> 
> Failed Attempt To Silence Key Las Vegas Massacre Media Figure?Analyst Narrowly Escapes Car Crash
> 
> Sixth Las Vegas Witness Unequivocally Described Shooters From Within Venue (Deceased)
> 
> Las Vegas massacre survivor dies abruptly after posting her detailed eyewitness account of multiple shooters on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Dalia. I do not believe any of these stories from Kimberly Suchomel.
> 
> 1. Those links did NOT even mentioned that Kimberly S. has epilepsy which she had just 3 focal seizure lately. Also have pituitary tumor. Maybe the stress of her experience during shooting was too much for her.
> 
> 2. Coming from an unknown news media thus bothers me. At the bottom one of these links even said...... Share this story. That cracks me up.
> 
> 3. I know 4 people that attended that concert my nephew (US Marshal) and his wife, my friend and his girlfriend. Two different groups and 2 different locations. When the shooting took place. Two of them just hit the ground while the other 2 just run to different directions. According to these 4 the sounds of the gun shots ONLY came from one location. They did NOT a hear gun shots in the concert area.
> If Kimberly was telling the truth. Of the thousands that attended the concert we should/could have heard more from other witnesses not just one person  Kimberly.
> Look at the attention she got after she posted it her Facebook.
> 
> One of the 4 is an RN L & D ( labor and delivery) at Anaheim Global in Anaheim, Ca, also served in Afghanistan. But was not able to function for almost 2 months because of this traumatic experience.
> Just imagine a person like Kimberly S. that have a health problem.
> 
> 4. Why in the world a 2nd shooter even bother chasing Kimberly? Its just doesn’t make sense. Why not just keep shooting at people to inflict more damages?
> 
> THERE IS ONLY ONE SHOOTER.
> 
> 5. Security guard Jesus Campos is not missing just doesn’t want to seen in public. I probably do the same thing for my safety and security.
Click to expand...

Other people died strangely after the massacre. and what about this girl who says you're all going to die before the concert?
And what is abnormal is that witnesses speak of several shooters in a attacks or a mass murder like this one the witnesses do not make fun of telling lies


----------



## charwin95

Dalia said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here some informations nobody should not forget.
> 
> 4 Las Vegas Shooting Key Witnesses Are Now Dead Or Missing! Major Cover-up? | Disclose.tv
> 
> Failed Attempt To Silence Key Las Vegas Massacre Media Figure?Analyst Narrowly Escapes Car Crash
> 
> Sixth Las Vegas Witness Unequivocally Described Shooters From Within Venue (Deceased)
> 
> Las Vegas massacre survivor dies abruptly after posting her detailed eyewitness account of multiple shooters on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Dalia. I do not believe any of these stories from Kimberly Suchomel.
> 
> 1. Those links did NOT even mentioned that Kimberly S. has epilepsy which she had just 3 focal seizure lately. Also have pituitary tumor. Maybe the stress of her experience during shooting was too much for her.
> 
> 2. Coming from an unknown news media thus bothers me. At the bottom one of these links even said...... Share this story. That cracks me up.
> 
> 3. I know 4 people that attended that concert my nephew (US Marshal) and his wife, my friend and his girlfriend. Two different groups and 2 different locations. When the shooting took place. Two of them just hit the ground while the other 2 just run to different directions. According to these 4 the sounds of the gun shots ONLY came from one location. They did NOT a hear gun shots in the concert area.
> If Kimberly was telling the truth. Of the thousands that attended the concert we should/could have heard more from other witnesses not just one person  Kimberly.
> Look at the attention she got after she posted it her Facebook.
> 
> One of the 4 is an RN L & D ( labor and delivery) at Anaheim Global in Anaheim, Ca, also served in Afghanistan. But was not able to function for almost 2 months because of this traumatic experience.
> Just imagine a person like Kimberly S. that have a health problem.
> 
> 4. Why in the world a 2nd shooter even bother chasing Kimberly? Its just doesn’t make sense. Why not just keep shooting at people to inflict more damages?
> 
> THERE IS ONLY ONE SHOOTER.
> 
> 5. Security guard Jesus Campos is not missing just doesn’t want to seen in public. I probably do the same thing for my safety and security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other people died strangely after the massacre. and what about this girl who says you're all going to die before the concert?
> And what is abnormal is that witnesses speak of several shooters in a attacks or a mass murder like this one the witnesses do not make fun of telling lies
Click to expand...



For the sake of you Dalia I took my time listening to that video.
It mentioned Infowars the number one spreader of fake news and conspiracies. I don’t trust and I don’t really pay attention to Infowars. I read some fake news before from Infowars and it was just a waste of my time. 

This woman making a claim the couple of Mexicans telling they were all going to die. People lie for few seconds of fame. Hate to say it’s fake. Why? what happened to the guard that escorted these Mexicans? It’s a very serious threat in a very large numbers of people around......... none carry a cell phone with camera? If it’s real how come no else come forward?

Several witnesses claimed several shooters? So far I only heard Kimberly S. And Kimberly was with the group but she was the only one making such claimed. 

It’s  very large crowd with 22,000+ + attendance ............... So definitely there are lots coincidence and other kinds of coincidence. 

Like this woman from Santa Rosa, Ca. Michella Flores. 

Woman flees Las Vegas shooting, loses home in wildfires

Flores, who works as a flight attendant, was in Las Vegas on October 1, watching Jason Aldean perform at the Route 91 Harvest Festival when a gunman, perched in a suite on the 32nd floor of the Mandalay Bay, opened fire on the crowd, killing 58 and wounding hundreds.
Days later, after returning home to Santa Rosa, California, she and her parents were forced to flee their home and escape the wildfires that have devastated Northern California. The rental house is gone, along with all her parents' belongings, Flores told CNN.


----------



## yiostheoy

No real news about the Vegas shooter lately at all.

He still defies all logic.

Old guy.

Rich.

2017 Las Vegas shooting - Wikipedia


----------



## Dalia

charwin95 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here some informations nobody should not forget.
> 
> 4 Las Vegas Shooting Key Witnesses Are Now Dead Or Missing! Major Cover-up? | Disclose.tv
> 
> Failed Attempt To Silence Key Las Vegas Massacre Media Figure?Analyst Narrowly Escapes Car Crash
> 
> Sixth Las Vegas Witness Unequivocally Described Shooters From Within Venue (Deceased)
> 
> Las Vegas massacre survivor dies abruptly after posting her detailed eyewitness account of multiple shooters on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Dalia. I do not believe any of these stories from Kimberly Suchomel.
> 
> 1. Those links did NOT even mentioned that Kimberly S. has epilepsy which she had just 3 focal seizure lately. Also have pituitary tumor. Maybe the stress of her experience during shooting was too much for her.
> 
> 2. Coming from an unknown news media thus bothers me. At the bottom one of these links even said...... Share this story. That cracks me up.
> 
> 3. I know 4 people that attended that concert my nephew (US Marshal) and his wife, my friend and his girlfriend. Two different groups and 2 different locations. When the shooting took place. Two of them just hit the ground while the other 2 just run to different directions. According to these 4 the sounds of the gun shots ONLY came from one location. They did NOT a hear gun shots in the concert area.
> If Kimberly was telling the truth. Of the thousands that attended the concert we should/could have heard more from other witnesses not just one person  Kimberly.
> Look at the attention she got after she posted it her Facebook.
> 
> One of the 4 is an RN L & D ( labor and delivery) at Anaheim Global in Anaheim, Ca, also served in Afghanistan. But was not able to function for almost 2 months because of this traumatic experience.
> Just imagine a person like Kimberly S. that have a health problem.
> 
> 4. Why in the world a 2nd shooter even bother chasing Kimberly? Its just doesn’t make sense. Why not just keep shooting at people to inflict more damages?
> 
> THERE IS ONLY ONE SHOOTER.
> 
> 5. Security guard Jesus Campos is not missing just doesn’t want to seen in public. I probably do the same thing for my safety and security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other people died strangely after the massacre. and what about this girl who says you're all going to die before the concert?
> And what is abnormal is that witnesses speak of several shooters in a attacks or a mass murder like this one the witnesses do not make fun of telling lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For the sake of you Dalia I took my time listening to that video.
> It mentioned Infowars the number one spreader of fake news and conspiracies. I don’t trust and I don’t really pay attention to Infowars. I read some fake news before from Infowars and it was just a waste of my time.
> 
> This woman making a claim the couple of Mexicans telling they were all going to die. People lie for few seconds of fame. Hate to say it’s fake. Why? what happened to the guard that escorted these Mexicans? It’s a very serious threat in a very large numbers of people around......... none carry a cell phone with camera? If it’s real how come no else come forward?
> 
> Several witnesses claimed several shooters? So far I only heard Kimberly S. And Kimberly was with the group but she was the only one making such claimed.
> 
> It’s  very large crowd with 22,000+ + attendance ............... So definitely there are lots coincidence and other kinds of coincidence.
> 
> Like this woman from Santa Rosa, Ca. Michella Flores.
> 
> Woman flees Las Vegas shooting, loses home in wildfires
> 
> Flores, who works as a flight attendant, was in Las Vegas on October 1, watching Jason Aldean perform at the Route 91 Harvest Festival when a gunman, perched in a suite on the 32nd floor of the Mandalay Bay, opened fire on the crowd, killing 58 and wounding hundreds.
> Days later, after returning home to Santa Rosa, California, she and her parents were forced to flee their home and escape the wildfires that have devastated Northern California. The rental house is gone, along with all her parents' belongings, Flores told CNN.
Click to expand...

CNN is the fake News, and this woman testified on what she had heard, not everyone who simply heard it.
Michella Flores was fortunate enough to survive but the fate to continue to fight on her like others who survived the massacre


----------



## charwin95

Dalia said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here some informations nobody should not forget.
> 
> 4 Las Vegas Shooting Key Witnesses Are Now Dead Or Missing! Major Cover-up? | Disclose.tv
> 
> Failed Attempt To Silence Key Las Vegas Massacre Media Figure?Analyst Narrowly Escapes Car Crash
> 
> Sixth Las Vegas Witness Unequivocally Described Shooters From Within Venue (Deceased)
> 
> Las Vegas massacre survivor dies abruptly after posting her detailed eyewitness account of multiple shooters on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Dalia. I do not believe any of these stories from Kimberly Suchomel.
> 
> 1. Those links did NOT even mentioned that Kimberly S. has epilepsy which she had just 3 focal seizure lately. Also have pituitary tumor. Maybe the stress of her experience during shooting was too much for her.
> 
> 2. Coming from an unknown news media thus bothers me. At the bottom one of these links even said...... Share this story. That cracks me up.
> 
> 3. I know 4 people that attended that concert my nephew (US Marshal) and his wife, my friend and his girlfriend. Two different groups and 2 different locations. When the shooting took place. Two of them just hit the ground while the other 2 just run to different directions. According to these 4 the sounds of the gun shots ONLY came from one location. They did NOT a hear gun shots in the concert area.
> If Kimberly was telling the truth. Of the thousands that attended the concert we should/could have heard more from other witnesses not just one person  Kimberly.
> Look at the attention she got after she posted it her Facebook.
> 
> One of the 4 is an RN L & D ( labor and delivery) at Anaheim Global in Anaheim, Ca, also served in Afghanistan. But was not able to function for almost 2 months because of this traumatic experience.
> Just imagine a person like Kimberly S. that have a health problem.
> 
> 4. Why in the world a 2nd shooter even bother chasing Kimberly? Its just doesn’t make sense. Why not just keep shooting at people to inflict more damages?
> 
> THERE IS ONLY ONE SHOOTER.
> 
> 5. Security guard Jesus Campos is not missing just doesn’t want to seen in public. I probably do the same thing for my safety and security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other people died strangely after the massacre. and what about this girl who says you're all going to die before the concert?
> And what is abnormal is that witnesses speak of several shooters in a attacks or a mass murder like this one the witnesses do not make fun of telling lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For the sake of you Dalia I took my time listening to that video.
> It mentioned Infowars the number one spreader of fake news and conspiracies. I don’t trust and I don’t really pay attention to Infowars. I read some fake news before from Infowars and it was just a waste of my time.
> 
> This woman making a claim the couple of Mexicans telling they were all going to die. People lie for few seconds of fame. Hate to say it’s fake. Why? what happened to the guard that escorted these Mexicans? It’s a very serious threat in a very large numbers of people around......... none carry a cell phone with camera? If it’s real how come no else come forward?
> 
> Several witnesses claimed several shooters? So far I only heard Kimberly S. And Kimberly was with the group but she was the only one making such claimed.
> 
> It’s  very large crowd with 22,000+ + attendance ............... So definitely there are lots coincidence and other kinds of coincidence.
> 
> Like this woman from Santa Rosa, Ca. Michella Flores.
> 
> Woman flees Las Vegas shooting, loses home in wildfires
> 
> Flores, who works as a flight attendant, was in Las Vegas on October 1, watching Jason Aldean perform at the Route 91 Harvest Festival when a gunman, perched in a suite on the 32nd floor of the Mandalay Bay, opened fire on the crowd, killing 58 and wounding hundreds.
> Days later, after returning home to Santa Rosa, California, she and her parents were forced to flee their home and escape the wildfires that have devastated Northern California. The rental house is gone, along with all her parents' belongings, Flores told CNN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN is the fake News, and this woman testified on what she had heard, not everyone who simply heard it.
> Michella Flores was fortunate enough to survive but the fate to continue to fight on her like others who survived the massacre
Click to expand...


How is that become a fake news? If you read her accounts nothing extra ordinary. All she said was she heard gun shots, she ran just like everyone else. Like my nephew and his wife, my friend and his girl friend accounts. 

Yet you believe Kimberly S. accounts where no one else saw what she was describing with thousands and thousands of attendees. She claimed she was being followed by another shooter on the ground. No one else claimed that fake story aside from her with thousands and thousands of attendees. 

Yet you believed this woman claimed we are going to die. When no one else corroborated her story.
Yet you believe Infowars know to post lie and conspiracy crap.


----------



## charwin95

I make my own decision who/what I think it’s a fake news or real. 

I do not listen to fake messiah telling me what is fake news. Just because he doesn’t like the news.


----------



## Dale Smith

charwin95 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here some informations nobody should not forget.
> 
> 4 Las Vegas Shooting Key Witnesses Are Now Dead Or Missing! Major Cover-up? | Disclose.tv
> 
> Failed Attempt To Silence Key Las Vegas Massacre Media Figure?Analyst Narrowly Escapes Car Crash
> 
> Sixth Las Vegas Witness Unequivocally Described Shooters From Within Venue (Deceased)
> 
> Las Vegas massacre survivor dies abruptly after posting her detailed eyewitness account of multiple shooters on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Dalia. I do not believe any of these stories from Kimberly Suchomel.
> 
> 1. Those links did NOT even mentioned that Kimberly S. has epilepsy which she had just 3 focal seizure lately. Also have pituitary tumor. Maybe the stress of her experience during shooting was too much for her.
> 
> 2. Coming from an unknown news media thus bothers me. At the bottom one of these links even said...... Share this story. That cracks me up.
> 
> 3. I know 4 people that attended that concert my nephew (US Marshal) and his wife, my friend and his girlfriend. Two different groups and 2 different locations. When the shooting took place. Two of them just hit the ground while the other 2 just run to different directions. According to these 4 the sounds of the gun shots ONLY came from one location. They did NOT a hear gun shots in the concert area.
> If Kimberly was telling the truth. Of the thousands that attended the concert we should/could have heard more from other witnesses not just one person  Kimberly.
> Look at the attention she got after she posted it her Facebook.
> 
> One of the 4 is an RN L & D ( labor and delivery) at Anaheim Global in Anaheim, Ca, also served in Afghanistan. But was not able to function for almost 2 months because of this traumatic experience.
> Just imagine a person like Kimberly S. that have a health problem.
> 
> 4. Why in the world a 2nd shooter even bother chasing Kimberly? Its just doesn’t make sense. Why not just keep shooting at people to inflict more damages?
> 
> THERE IS ONLY ONE SHOOTER.
> 
> 5. Security guard Jesus Campos is not missing just doesn’t want to seen in public. I probably do the same thing for my safety and security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other people died strangely after the massacre. and what about this girl who says you're all going to die before the concert?
> And what is abnormal is that witnesses speak of several shooters in a attacks or a mass murder like this one the witnesses do not make fun of telling lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For the sake of you Dalia I took my time listening to that video.
> It mentioned Infowars the number one spreader of fake news and conspiracies. I don’t trust and I don’t really pay attention to Infowars. I read some fake news before from Infowars and it was just a waste of my time.
> 
> This woman making a claim the couple of Mexicans telling they were all going to die. People lie for few seconds of fame. Hate to say it’s fake. Why? what happened to the guard that escorted these Mexicans? It’s a very serious threat in a very large numbers of people around......... none carry a cell phone with camera? If it’s real how come no else come forward?
> 
> Several witnesses claimed several shooters? So far I only heard Kimberly S. And Kimberly was with the group but she was the only one making such claimed.
> 
> It’s  very large crowd with 22,000+ + attendance ............... So definitely there are lots coincidence and other kinds of coincidence.
> 
> Like this woman from Santa Rosa, Ca. Michella Flores.
> 
> Woman flees Las Vegas shooting, loses home in wildfires
> 
> Flores, who works as a flight attendant, was in Las Vegas on October 1, watching Jason Aldean perform at the Route 91 Harvest Festival when a gunman, perched in a suite on the 32nd floor of the Mandalay Bay, opened fire on the crowd, killing 58 and wounding hundreds.
> Days later, after returning home to Santa Rosa, California, she and her parents were forced to flee their home and escape the wildfires that have devastated Northern California. The rental house is gone, along with all her parents' belongings, Flores told CNN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN is the fake News, and this woman testified on what she had heard, not everyone who simply heard it.
> Michella Flores was fortunate enough to survive but the fate to continue to fight on her like others who survived the massacre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that become a fake news? If you read her accounts nothing extra ordinary. All she said was she heard gun shots, she ran just like everyone else. Like my nephew and his wife, my friend and his girl friend accounts.
> 
> Yet you believe Kimberly S. accounts where no one else saw what she was describing with thousands and thousands of attendees. She claimed she was being followed by another shooter on the ground. No one else claimed that fake story aside from her with thousands and thousands of attendees.
> 
> Yet you believed this woman claimed we are going to die. When no one else corroborated her story.
> Yet you believe Infowars know to post lie and conspiracy crap.
Click to expand...



So, you believe that there was only one shooter, Charwin? Seriously????


----------



## charwin95

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Dalia. I do not believe any of these stories from Kimberly Suchomel.
> 
> 1. Those links did NOT even mentioned that Kimberly S. has epilepsy which she had just 3 focal seizure lately. Also have pituitary tumor. Maybe the stress of her experience during shooting was too much for her.
> 
> 2. Coming from an unknown news media thus bothers me. At the bottom one of these links even said...... Share this story. That cracks me up.
> 
> 3. I know 4 people that attended that concert my nephew (US Marshal) and his wife, my friend and his girlfriend. Two different groups and 2 different locations. When the shooting took place. Two of them just hit the ground while the other 2 just run to different directions. According to these 4 the sounds of the gun shots ONLY came from one location. They did NOT a hear gun shots in the concert area.
> If Kimberly was telling the truth. Of the thousands that attended the concert we should/could have heard more from other witnesses not just one person  Kimberly.
> Look at the attention she got after she posted it her Facebook.
> 
> One of the 4 is an RN L & D ( labor and delivery) at Anaheim Global in Anaheim, Ca, also served in Afghanistan. But was not able to function for almost 2 months because of this traumatic experience.
> Just imagine a person like Kimberly S. that have a health problem.
> 
> 4. Why in the world a 2nd shooter even bother chasing Kimberly? Its just doesn’t make sense. Why not just keep shooting at people to inflict more damages?
> 
> THERE IS ONLY ONE SHOOTER.
> 
> 5. Security guard Jesus Campos is not missing just doesn’t want to seen in public. I probably do the same thing for my safety and security.
> 
> 
> 
> Other people died strangely after the massacre. and what about this girl who says you're all going to die before the concert?
> And what is abnormal is that witnesses speak of several shooters in a attacks or a mass murder like this one the witnesses do not make fun of telling lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For the sake of you Dalia I took my time listening to that video.
> It mentioned Infowars the number one spreader of fake news and conspiracies. I don’t trust and I don’t really pay attention to Infowars. I read some fake news before from Infowars and it was just a waste of my time.
> 
> This woman making a claim the couple of Mexicans telling they were all going to die. People lie for few seconds of fame. Hate to say it’s fake. Why? what happened to the guard that escorted these Mexicans? It’s a very serious threat in a very large numbers of people around......... none carry a cell phone with camera? If it’s real how come no else come forward?
> 
> Several witnesses claimed several shooters? So far I only heard Kimberly S. And Kimberly was with the group but she was the only one making such claimed.
> 
> It’s  very large crowd with 22,000+ + attendance ............... So definitely there are lots coincidence and other kinds of coincidence.
> 
> Like this woman from Santa Rosa, Ca. Michella Flores.
> 
> Woman flees Las Vegas shooting, loses home in wildfires
> 
> Flores, who works as a flight attendant, was in Las Vegas on October 1, watching Jason Aldean perform at the Route 91 Harvest Festival when a gunman, perched in a suite on the 32nd floor of the Mandalay Bay, opened fire on the crowd, killing 58 and wounding hundreds.
> Days later, after returning home to Santa Rosa, California, she and her parents were forced to flee their home and escape the wildfires that have devastated Northern California. The rental house is gone, along with all her parents' belongings, Flores told CNN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN is the fake News, and this woman testified on what she had heard, not everyone who simply heard it.
> Michella Flores was fortunate enough to survive but the fate to continue to fight on her like others who survived the massacre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that become a fake news? If you read her accounts nothing extra ordinary. All she said was she heard gun shots, she ran just like everyone else. Like my nephew and his wife, my friend and his girl friend accounts.
> 
> Yet you believe Kimberly S. accounts where no one else saw what she was describing with thousands and thousands of attendees. She claimed she was being followed by another shooter on the ground. No one else claimed that fake story aside from her with thousands and thousands of attendees.
> 
> Yet you believed this woman claimed we are going to die. When no one else corroborated her story.
> Yet you believe Infowars know to post lie and conspiracy crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you believe that there was only one shooter, Charwin? Seriously????
Click to expand...


Seriously 100%. 
Unless you can prove there’s another shooter. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalia

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other people died strangely after the massacre. and what about this girl who says you're all going to die before the concert?
> And what is abnormal is that witnesses speak of several shooters in a attacks or a mass murder like this one the witnesses do not make fun of telling lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the sake of you Dalia I took my time listening to that video.
> It mentioned Infowars the number one spreader of fake news and conspiracies. I don’t trust and I don’t really pay attention to Infowars. I read some fake news before from Infowars and it was just a waste of my time.
> 
> This woman making a claim the couple of Mexicans telling they were all going to die. People lie for few seconds of fame. Hate to say it’s fake. Why? what happened to the guard that escorted these Mexicans? It’s a very serious threat in a very large numbers of people around......... none carry a cell phone with camera? If it’s real how come no else come forward?
> 
> Several witnesses claimed several shooters? So far I only heard Kimberly S. And Kimberly was with the group but she was the only one making such claimed.
> 
> It’s  very large crowd with 22,000+ + attendance ............... So definitely there are lots coincidence and other kinds of coincidence.
> 
> Like this woman from Santa Rosa, Ca. Michella Flores.
> 
> Woman flees Las Vegas shooting, loses home in wildfires
> 
> Flores, who works as a flight attendant, was in Las Vegas on October 1, watching Jason Aldean perform at the Route 91 Harvest Festival when a gunman, perched in a suite on the 32nd floor of the Mandalay Bay, opened fire on the crowd, killing 58 and wounding hundreds.
> Days later, after returning home to Santa Rosa, California, she and her parents were forced to flee their home and escape the wildfires that have devastated Northern California. The rental house is gone, along with all her parents' belongings, Flores told CNN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN is the fake News, and this woman testified on what she had heard, not everyone who simply heard it.
> Michella Flores was fortunate enough to survive but the fate to continue to fight on her like others who survived the massacre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that become a fake news? If you read her accounts nothing extra ordinary. All she said was she heard gun shots, she ran just like everyone else. Like my nephew and his wife, my friend and his girl friend accounts.
> 
> Yet you believe Kimberly S. accounts where no one else saw what she was describing with thousands and thousands of attendees. She claimed she was being followed by another shooter on the ground. No one else claimed that fake story aside from her with thousands and thousands of attendees.
> 
> Yet you believed this woman claimed we are going to die. When no one else corroborated her story.
> Yet you believe Infowars know to post lie and conspiracy crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you believe that there was only one shooter, Charwin? Seriously????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously 100%.
> Unless you can prove there’s another shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Prove to us it was " Paddock" dead on the ground in the hotel room and that it was only one shooter


----------



## charwin95

Dalia said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the sake of you Dalia I took my time listening to that video.
> It mentioned Infowars the number one spreader of fake news and conspiracies. I don’t trust and I don’t really pay attention to Infowars. I read some fake news before from Infowars and it was just a waste of my time.
> 
> This woman making a claim the couple of Mexicans telling they were all going to die. People lie for few seconds of fame. Hate to say it’s fake. Why? what happened to the guard that escorted these Mexicans? It’s a very serious threat in a very large numbers of people around......... none carry a cell phone with camera? If it’s real how come no else come forward?
> 
> Several witnesses claimed several shooters? So far I only heard Kimberly S. And Kimberly was with the group but she was the only one making such claimed.
> 
> It’s  very large crowd with 22,000+ + attendance ............... So definitely there are lots coincidence and other kinds of coincidence.
> 
> Like this woman from Santa Rosa, Ca. Michella Flores.
> 
> Woman flees Las Vegas shooting, loses home in wildfires
> 
> Flores, who works as a flight attendant, was in Las Vegas on October 1, watching Jason Aldean perform at the Route 91 Harvest Festival when a gunman, perched in a suite on the 32nd floor of the Mandalay Bay, opened fire on the crowd, killing 58 and wounding hundreds.
> Days later, after returning home to Santa Rosa, California, she and her parents were forced to flee their home and escape the wildfires that have devastated Northern California. The rental house is gone, along with all her parents' belongings, Flores told CNN.
> 
> 
> 
> CNN is the fake News, and this woman testified on what she had heard, not everyone who simply heard it.
> Michella Flores was fortunate enough to survive but the fate to continue to fight on her like others who survived the massacre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that become a fake news? If you read her accounts nothing extra ordinary. All she said was she heard gun shots, she ran just like everyone else. Like my nephew and his wife, my friend and his girl friend accounts.
> 
> Yet you believe Kimberly S. accounts where no one else saw what she was describing with thousands and thousands of attendees. She claimed she was being followed by another shooter on the ground. No one else claimed that fake story aside from her with thousands and thousands of attendees.
> 
> Yet you believed this woman claimed we are going to die. When no one else corroborated her story.
> Yet you believe Infowars know to post lie and conspiracy crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you believe that there was only one shooter, Charwin? Seriously????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously 100%.
> Unless you can prove there’s another shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove to us it was " Paddock" dead on the ground in the hotel room and that it was only one shooter
Click to expand...


Really? I mean really?

I don’t have to prove anything. Just read the real news not from conspiracy news. 
Paddock is the only shooter then shot him self inside his hotel room. That’s is from the FBI. 

Why don’t you prove that there’s another shooter?


----------



## Dalia

charwin95 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN is the fake News, and this woman testified on what she had heard, not everyone who simply heard it.
> Michella Flores was fortunate enough to survive but the fate to continue to fight on her like others who survived the massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that become a fake news? If you read her accounts nothing extra ordinary. All she said was she heard gun shots, she ran just like everyone else. Like my nephew and his wife, my friend and his girl friend accounts.
> 
> Yet you believe Kimberly S. accounts where no one else saw what she was describing with thousands and thousands of attendees. She claimed she was being followed by another shooter on the ground. No one else claimed that fake story aside from her with thousands and thousands of attendees.
> 
> Yet you believed this woman claimed we are going to die. When no one else corroborated her story.
> Yet you believe Infowars know to post lie and conspiracy crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you believe that there was only one shooter, Charwin? Seriously????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously 100%.
> Unless you can prove there’s another shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove to us it was " Paddock" dead on the ground in the hotel room and that it was only one shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean really?
> 
> I don’t have to prove anything. Just read the real news not from conspiracy news.
> Paddock is the only shooter then shot him self inside his hotel room. That’s is from the FBI.
> 
> Why don’t you prove that there’s another shooter?
Click to expand...

For this thread we are at 162 pages and from some of the pages we could see that the picture that show  "Paddock" dead in the hotel room Something don't add-up and there are more from the pages.


----------



## Dale Smith

charwin95 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN is the fake News, and this woman testified on what she had heard, not everyone who simply heard it.
> Michella Flores was fortunate enough to survive but the fate to continue to fight on her like others who survived the massacre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that become a fake news? If you read her accounts nothing extra ordinary. All she said was she heard gun shots, she ran just like everyone else. Like my nephew and his wife, my friend and his girl friend accounts.
> 
> Yet you believe Kimberly S. accounts where no one else saw what she was describing with thousands and thousands of attendees. She claimed she was being followed by another shooter on the ground. No one else claimed that fake story aside from her with thousands and thousands of attendees.
> 
> Yet you believed this woman claimed we are going to die. When no one else corroborated her story.
> Yet you believe Infowars know to post lie and conspiracy crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you believe that there was only one shooter, Charwin? Seriously????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously 100%.
> Unless you can prove there’s another shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove to us it was " Paddock" dead on the ground in the hotel room and that it was only one shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean really?
> 
> I don’t have to prove anything. Just read the real news not from conspiracy news.
> Paddock is the only shooter then shot him self inside his hotel room. That’s is from the FBI.
> 
> Why don’t you prove that there’s another shooter?
Click to expand...


The body of the alleged shooter wasn't that of Paddock unless the lamestream media fucked that up because the alleged shooter had the number "13" tattooed on his neck...the picture of the corpse of the alleged Paddock with the mutilated face due to a (snicker) "self inflicted, fatal wound to the face" showed no such tattoo...... hmmmmmm?


----------



## charwin95

Dalia said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that become a fake news? If you read her accounts nothing extra ordinary. All she said was she heard gun shots, she ran just like everyone else. Like my nephew and his wife, my friend and his girl friend accounts.
> 
> Yet you believe Kimberly S. accounts where no one else saw what she was describing with thousands and thousands of attendees. She claimed she was being followed by another shooter on the ground. No one else claimed that fake story aside from her with thousands and thousands of attendees.
> 
> Yet you believed this woman claimed we are going to die. When no one else corroborated her story.
> Yet you believe Infowars know to post lie and conspiracy crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you believe that there was only one shooter, Charwin? Seriously????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously 100%.
> Unless you can prove there’s another shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove to us it was " Paddock" dead on the ground in the hotel room and that it was only one shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean really?
> 
> I don’t have to prove anything. Just read the real news not from conspiracy news.
> Paddock is the only shooter then shot him self inside his hotel room. That’s is from the FBI.
> 
> Why don’t you prove that there’s another shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For this thread we are at 162 pages and from some of the pages we could see that the picture that show  "Paddock" dead in the hotel room Something don't add-up and there are more from the pages.
Click to expand...


The only one that keeps posting that didn’t add up is coming from conspiracies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charwin95

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that become a fake news? If you read her accounts nothing extra ordinary. All she said was she heard gun shots, she ran just like everyone else. Like my nephew and his wife, my friend and his girl friend accounts.
> 
> Yet you believe Kimberly S. accounts where no one else saw what she was describing with thousands and thousands of attendees. She claimed she was being followed by another shooter on the ground. No one else claimed that fake story aside from her with thousands and thousands of attendees.
> 
> Yet you believed this woman claimed we are going to die. When no one else corroborated her story.
> Yet you believe Infowars know to post lie and conspiracy crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you believe that there was only one shooter, Charwin? Seriously????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously 100%.
> Unless you can prove there’s another shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove to us it was " Paddock" dead on the ground in the hotel room and that it was only one shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean really?
> 
> I don’t have to prove anything. Just read the real news not from conspiracy news.
> Paddock is the only shooter then shot him self inside his hotel room. That’s is from the FBI.
> 
> Why don’t you prove that there’s another shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The body of the alleged shooter wasn't that of Paddock unless the lamestream media fucked that up because the alleged shooter had the number "13" tattooed on his neck...the picture of the corpse of the alleged Paddock with the mutilated face due to a (snicker) "self inflicted, fatal wound to the face" showed no such tattoo...... hmmmmmm?
Click to expand...


Please show me the pictures you are talking about.


----------



## Dale Smith

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you believe that there was only one shooter, Charwin? Seriously????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously 100%.
> Unless you can prove there’s another shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove to us it was " Paddock" dead on the ground in the hotel room and that it was only one shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean really?
> 
> I don’t have to prove anything. Just read the real news not from conspiracy news.
> Paddock is the only shooter then shot him self inside his hotel room. That’s is from the FBI.
> 
> Why don’t you prove that there’s another shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The body of the alleged shooter wasn't that of Paddock unless the lamestream media fucked that up because the alleged shooter had the number "13" tattooed on his neck...the picture of the corpse of the alleged Paddock with the mutilated face due to a (snicker) "self inflicted, fatal wound to the face" showed no such tattoo...... hmmmmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please show me the pictures you are talking about.
Click to expand...


----------



## charwin95

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously 100%.
> Unless you can prove there’s another shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Prove to us it was " Paddock" dead on the ground in the hotel room and that it was only one shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I mean really?
> 
> I don’t have to prove anything. Just read the real news not from conspiracy news.
> Paddock is the only shooter then shot him self inside his hotel room. That’s is from the FBI.
> 
> Why don’t you prove that there’s another shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The body of the alleged shooter wasn't that of Paddock unless the lamestream media fucked that up because the alleged shooter had the number "13" tattooed on his neck...the picture of the corpse of the alleged Paddock with the mutilated face due to a (snicker) "self inflicted, fatal wound to the face" showed no such tattoo...... hmmmmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please show me the pictures you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176029
Click to expand...


The picture on the left. How do you know that is paddock? Who supplied that picture? 

Picture on the right. Where is the tattoo?


----------



## Dale Smith

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove to us it was " Paddock" dead on the ground in the hotel room and that it was only one shooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I mean really?
> 
> I don’t have to prove anything. Just read the real news not from conspiracy news.
> Paddock is the only shooter then shot him self inside his hotel room. That’s is from the FBI.
> 
> Why don’t you prove that there’s another shooter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The body of the alleged shooter wasn't that of Paddock unless the lamestream media fucked that up because the alleged shooter had the number "13" tattooed on his neck...the picture of the corpse of the alleged Paddock with the mutilated face due to a (snicker) "self inflicted, fatal wound to the face" showed no such tattoo...... hmmmmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please show me the pictures you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176029
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The picture on the left. How do you know that is paddock?
> Picture on the right. Where is the tattoo?
Click to expand...


I see a tattoo....do you?


----------



## charwin95

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I mean really?
> 
> I don’t have to prove anything. Just read the real news not from conspiracy news.
> Paddock is the only shooter then shot him self inside his hotel room. That’s is from the FBI.
> 
> Why don’t you prove that there’s another shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The body of the alleged shooter wasn't that of Paddock unless the lamestream media fucked that up because the alleged shooter had the number "13" tattooed on his neck...the picture of the corpse of the alleged Paddock with the mutilated face due to a (snicker) "self inflicted, fatal wound to the face" showed no such tattoo...... hmmmmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please show me the pictures you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176029
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The picture on the left. How do you know that is paddock?
> Picture on the right. Where is the tattoo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see a tattoo....do you?
Click to expand...


That could be the way he postured when the picture was taken. No I don’t think that is tattoo. 

So what happened to the other picture? How do you know that is paddock? Who supplied that picture?


----------



## Dale Smith

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> The body of the alleged shooter wasn't that of Paddock unless the lamestream media fucked that up because the alleged shooter had the number "13" tattooed on his neck...the picture of the corpse of the alleged Paddock with the mutilated face due to a (snicker) "self inflicted, fatal wound to the face" showed no such tattoo...... hmmmmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me the pictures you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 176029
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The picture on the left. How do you know that is paddock?
> Picture on the right. Where is the tattoo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see a tattoo....do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That could be the way he postured when the picture was taken. No I don’t think that is tattoo.
> 
> So what happened to the other picture? How do you know that is paddock? Who supplied that picture?
Click to expand...



Shows the number "13" tattooed on his neck....this was a pic released by the lamestream "Operation Mockingbird" media but alas, they have so little respect for our ability to think? Well, they don't have to pay attention to little details....after all? They simply have to be able to pull the eyes over the majority of people.......those that can point out the "slight of hand" are disparaged, marginalized and demonized.


----------



## charwin95

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please show me the pictures you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176029
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The picture on the left. How do you know that is paddock?
> Picture on the right. Where is the tattoo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see a tattoo....do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That could be the way he postured when the picture was taken. No I don’t think that is tattoo.
> 
> So what happened to the other picture? How do you know that is paddock? Who supplied that picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shows the number "13" tattooed on his neck....this was a pic released by the lamestream "Operation Mockingbird" media but alas, they have so little respect for our ability to think? Well, they don't have to pay attention to little details....after all? They simply have to be able to pull the eyes over the majority of people.......those that can point out the "slight of hand" are disparaged, marginalized and demonized.
Click to expand...


I only based from reality. 

So what happened to the other picture? How do you know that is Paddock? Who supplied that picture?


----------



## Dale Smith

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture on the left. How do you know that is paddock?
> Picture on the right. Where is the tattoo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see a tattoo....do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That could be the way he postured when the picture was taken. No I don’t think that is tattoo.
> 
> So what happened to the other picture? How do you know that is paddock? Who supplied that picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shows the number "13" tattooed on his neck....this was a pic released by the lamestream "Operation Mockingbird" media but alas, they have so little respect for our ability to think? Well, they don't have to pay attention to little details....after all? They simply have to be able to pull the eyes over the majority of people.......those that can point out the "slight of hand" are disparaged, marginalized and demonized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only based from reality.
> 
> So what happened to the other picture? How do you know that is Paddock? Who supplied that picture?
Click to expand...


I thought you might find this interesting......


Clark County Coroner Releases Autopsy For 6′-1″ Body With Bad Teeth, Stephen Paddock Was 6′-4″ With Good Teeth


----------



## charwin95

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The picture on the left. How do you know that is paddock?
> Picture on the right. Where is the tattoo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a tattoo....do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That could be the way he postured when the picture was taken. No I don’t think that is tattoo.
> 
> So what happened to the other picture? How do you know that is paddock? Who supplied that picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shows the number "13" tattooed on his neck....this was a pic released by the lamestream "Operation Mockingbird" media but alas, they have so little respect for our ability to think? Well, they don't have to pay attention to little details....after all? They simply have to be able to pull the eyes over the majority of people.......those that can point out the "slight of hand" are disparaged, marginalized and demonized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only based from reality.
> 
> So what happened to the other picture? How do you know that is Paddock? Who supplied that picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you might find this interesting......
> 
> 
> Clark County Coroner Releases Autopsy For 6′-1″ Body With Bad Teeth, Stephen Paddock Was 6′-4″ With Good Teeth
Click to expand...


I have lots of problems with this kind of news coming from a conspiracist news media. 

https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/the-daily-sheeple/

So what happened to my question? How do you know know that is paddock with a gun shot? I’m still waiting.


----------



## Dale Smith

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see a tattoo....do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could be the way he postured when the picture was taken. No I don’t think that is tattoo.
> 
> So what happened to the other picture? How do you know that is paddock? Who supplied that picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shows the number "13" tattooed on his neck....this was a pic released by the lamestream "Operation Mockingbird" media but alas, they have so little respect for our ability to think? Well, they don't have to pay attention to little details....after all? They simply have to be able to pull the eyes over the majority of people.......those that can point out the "slight of hand" are disparaged, marginalized and demonized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only based from reality.
> 
> So what happened to the other picture? How do you know that is Paddock? Who supplied that picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you might find this interesting......
> 
> 
> Clark County Coroner Releases Autopsy For 6′-1″ Body With Bad Teeth, Stephen Paddock Was 6′-4″ With Good Teeth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have lots of problems with this kind of news coming from a conspiracist news media.
> 
> The Daily Sheeple - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> So what happened to my question? How do you know know that is paddock with a gun shot? I’m still waiting.
Click to expand...



But yet you have no problem with the lamestream media (owned by 6 conglomerates whose CEOs all have seats on the same think-tank groups) that has been busted numerous times for lying and spinning?
Since lamestream journalism has become a joke, private investigators and citizens have had to take up the slack and ask thye questions that no one else will ask.





https://steemit.com/news/@libertyra...phic-image-warning-can-you-find-the-number-13


Compare and contrast.......same color shirt as the leaked head shot of Paddock.

Pictured: Las Vegas shooter dead on the floor of his room | Daily Mail Online


----------



## charwin95

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That could be the way he postured when the picture was taken. No I don’t think that is tattoo.
> 
> So what happened to the other picture? How do you know that is paddock? Who supplied that picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows the number "13" tattooed on his neck....this was a pic released by the lamestream "Operation Mockingbird" media but alas, they have so little respect for our ability to think? Well, they don't have to pay attention to little details....after all? They simply have to be able to pull the eyes over the majority of people.......those that can point out the "slight of hand" are disparaged, marginalized and demonized.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only based from reality.
> 
> So what happened to the other picture? How do you know that is Paddock? Who supplied that picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you might find this interesting......
> 
> 
> Clark County Coroner Releases Autopsy For 6′-1″ Body With Bad Teeth, Stephen Paddock Was 6′-4″ With Good Teeth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have lots of problems with this kind of news coming from a conspiracist news media.
> 
> The Daily Sheeple - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> So what happened to my question? How do you know know that is paddock with a gun shot? I’m still waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But yet you have no problem with the lamestream media (owned by 6 conglomerates whose CEOs all have seats on the same think-tank groups) that has been busted numerous times for lying and spinning?
> Since lamestream journalism has become a joke, private investigators and citizens have had to take up the slack and ask thye questions that no one else will ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://steemit.com/news/@libertyra...phic-image-warning-can-you-find-the-number-13
> 
> 
> Compare and contrast.......same color shirt as the leaked head shot of Paddock.
> 
> Pictured: Las Vegas shooter dead on the floor of his room | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...


Let me repeat what I just said. I made my own decisions who/what is fake or not. I do not rely on that fake messiah to tell me what is fake. I based from facts and realities. 
I still rely/believe the authorities like FBI and the police to do a real thorough jobs. There are no good reason for the FBI bungled this investigation. 

From your video: 
1. Man driving the car. Campos did not disappear he just don’t want to be seen in public. Time line ...... Maybe the Chief of LVPD was inept but it’s not surprising for the authorities to messed up the time line. I’ve seen that in less traumatic scenarios. 
2. Women talking about pictures deleted from cellphones.
2.1. Those are cellphones that was  dropped by the attendees during the panic mode. So if those phones was dropped....... How can the owners  take pictures or videos when the owners lost their cellphones?
2.2. Or are you telling me that LVPD were able to unlock all those cell phones and deleted photos of videos? Nah! 


From your picture: 
1. Picture of paddock head & 13 tattoo. Really? If they have leak pictures don’t you think we could have seen more pictures? Lo & behold it’s concentrated on the neck just for the sake of conspiracies. But I’m impressed with the  photoshopped. An expert graphic arts can make that easily. 
Or it could be that his girlfriend asked him to removed that tattoo. Of all races majority of asians don’t like tattoos. 

2. Paddock picture ( Picture of Las Vegas shooter)  with white shirt. I don’t see any tattoo 13 on his neck. 



On the side. You quoted me about remittance on separate thread. As I said repeatedly I have business in China, Philippines & Mexico. I deal with this transactions regularly both currencies exchange and international banking. That is also the reason I speak mandarin, tagalog, spanish + 3 other languages. I’d like to end this remittance topic here.


----------



## Dale Smith

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shows the number "13" tattooed on his neck....this was a pic released by the lamestream "Operation Mockingbird" media but alas, they have so little respect for our ability to think? Well, they don't have to pay attention to little details....after all? They simply have to be able to pull the eyes over the majority of people.......those that can point out the "slight of hand" are disparaged, marginalized and demonized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only based from reality.
> 
> So what happened to the other picture? How do you know that is Paddock? Who supplied that picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you might find this interesting......
> 
> 
> Clark County Coroner Releases Autopsy For 6′-1″ Body With Bad Teeth, Stephen Paddock Was 6′-4″ With Good Teeth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have lots of problems with this kind of news coming from a conspiracist news media.
> 
> The Daily Sheeple - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> So what happened to my question? How do you know know that is paddock with a gun shot? I’m still waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But yet you have no problem with the lamestream media (owned by 6 conglomerates whose CEOs all have seats on the same think-tank groups) that has been busted numerous times for lying and spinning?
> Since lamestream journalism has become a joke, private investigators and citizens have had to take up the slack and ask thye questions that no one else will ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://steemit.com/news/@libertyra...phic-image-warning-can-you-find-the-number-13
> 
> 
> Compare and contrast.......same color shirt as the leaked head shot of Paddock.
> 
> Pictured: Las Vegas shooter dead on the floor of his room | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me repeat what I just said. I made my own decisions who/what is fake or not. I do not rely on that fake messiah to tell me what is fake. I based from facts and realities.
> I still rely/believe the authorities like FBI and the police to do a real thorough jobs. There are no good reason for the FBI bungled this investigation.
> 
> From your video:
> 1. Man driving the car. Campos did not disappear he just don’t want to be seen in public. Time line ...... Maybe the Chief of LVPD was inept but it’s not surprising for the authorities to messed up the time line. I’ve seen that in less traumatic scenarios.
> 2. Women talking about pictures deleted from cellphones.
> 2.1. Those are cellphones that was  dropped by the attendees during the panic mode. So if those phones was dropped....... How can the owners  take pictures or videos when the owners lost their cellphones?
> 2.2. Or are you telling me that LVPD were able to unlock all those cell phones and deleted photos of videos? Nah!
> 
> 
> From your picture:
> 1. Picture of paddock head & 13 tattoo. Really? If they have leak pictures don’t you think we could have seen more pictures? Lo & behold it’s concentrated on the neck just for the sake of conspiracies. But I’m impressed with the  photoshopped. An expert graphic arts can make that easily.
> Or it could be that his girlfriend asked him to removed that tattoo. Of all races majority of asians don’t like tattoos.
> 
> 2. Paddock picture with white shirt. I don’t see any tattoo 13 on his neck.
> 
> 
> 
> On the side. You quoted me about remittance on separate thread. As I said repeatedly I have business in China, Philippines & Mexico. I deal with this transactions regularly both currencies exchange and international banking. That is also the reason I speak mandarin, tagalog, spanish + 3 other languages. I’d like to end this remittance topic here.
Click to expand...


The picture of Paddock in the white shirt was taken when he was much younger...no? How many witnesses to the shooting have died under mysterious circumstances or coincidences? People that  gave over their phone claimed that their pictures and videos were deleted when they got them back. Are you claiming that they are lying? As far as your comment about remittances? You will have to refresh my memory........


----------



## charwin95

Dale Smith said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only based from reality.
> 
> So what happened to the other picture? How do you know that is Paddock? Who supplied that picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you might find this interesting......
> 
> 
> Clark County Coroner Releases Autopsy For 6′-1″ Body With Bad Teeth, Stephen Paddock Was 6′-4″ With Good Teeth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have lots of problems with this kind of news coming from a conspiracist news media.
> 
> The Daily Sheeple - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> So what happened to my question? How do you know know that is paddock with a gun shot? I’m still waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But yet you have no problem with the lamestream media (owned by 6 conglomerates whose CEOs all have seats on the same think-tank groups) that has been busted numerous times for lying and spinning?
> Since lamestream journalism has become a joke, private investigators and citizens have had to take up the slack and ask thye questions that no one else will ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://steemit.com/news/@libertyra...phic-image-warning-can-you-find-the-number-13
> 
> 
> Compare and contrast.......same color shirt as the leaked head shot of Paddock.
> 
> Pictured: Las Vegas shooter dead on the floor of his room | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me repeat what I just said. I made my own decisions who/what is fake or not. I do not rely on that fake messiah to tell me what is fake. I based from facts and realities.
> I still rely/believe the authorities like FBI and the police to do a real thorough jobs. There are no good reason for the FBI bungled this investigation.
> 
> From your video:
> 1. Man driving the car. Campos did not disappear he just don’t want to be seen in public. Time line ...... Maybe the Chief of LVPD was inept but it’s not surprising for the authorities to messed up the time line. I’ve seen that in less traumatic scenarios.
> 2. Women talking about pictures deleted from cellphones.
> 2.1. Those are cellphones that was  dropped by the attendees during the panic mode. So if those phones was dropped....... How can the owners  take pictures or videos when the owners lost their cellphones?
> 2.2. Or are you telling me that LVPD were able to unlock all those cell phones and deleted photos of videos? Nah!
> 
> 
> From your picture:
> 1. Picture of paddock head & 13 tattoo. Really? If they have leak pictures don’t you think we could have seen more pictures? Lo & behold it’s concentrated on the neck just for the sake of conspiracies. But I’m impressed with the  photoshopped. An expert graphic arts can make that easily.
> Or it could be that his girlfriend asked him to removed that tattoo. Of all races majority of asians don’t like tattoos.
> 
> 2. Paddock picture with white shirt. I don’t see any tattoo 13 on his neck.
> 
> 
> 
> On the side. You quoted me about remittance on separate thread. As I said repeatedly I have business in China, Philippines & Mexico. I deal with this transactions regularly both currencies exchange and international banking. That is also the reason I speak mandarin, tagalog, spanish + 3 other languages. I’d like to end this remittance topic here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The picture of Paddock in the white shirt was taken when he was much younger...no? How many witnesses to the shooting have died under mysterious circumstances or coincidences? People that  gave over their phone claimed that their pictures and videos were deleted when they got them back. Are you claiming that they are lying? As far as your comment about remittances? You will have to refresh my memory........
Click to expand...


Paddock pucture with white shirt looks like the same as the other pictures to me. Look at the hair. Actually with the color shirts looks younger.

As far as I know nobody gave up their phones to the police. Why in the world they will give up their phones when relatives and friends are trying to get a hold of them? 
Those are the phones that was  dropped when everyone was panicking. One of the 4 I knew lost her phone. She got it back still intact and nobody hacked it. 
Yes that woman is lying. 
Witnesses that died. From what was presented here I don’t see any credible witnesses and those  death are just coincidental.


----------



## Dale Smith

charwin95 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you might find this interesting......
> 
> 
> Clark County Coroner Releases Autopsy For 6′-1″ Body With Bad Teeth, Stephen Paddock Was 6′-4″ With Good Teeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots of problems with this kind of news coming from a conspiracist news media.
> 
> The Daily Sheeple - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> So what happened to my question? How do you know know that is paddock with a gun shot? I’m still waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But yet you have no problem with the lamestream media (owned by 6 conglomerates whose CEOs all have seats on the same think-tank groups) that has been busted numerous times for lying and spinning?
> Since lamestream journalism has become a joke, private investigators and citizens have had to take up the slack and ask thye questions that no one else will ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://steemit.com/news/@libertyra...phic-image-warning-can-you-find-the-number-13
> 
> 
> Compare and contrast.......same color shirt as the leaked head shot of Paddock.
> 
> Pictured: Las Vegas shooter dead on the floor of his room | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me repeat what I just said. I made my own decisions who/what is fake or not. I do not rely on that fake messiah to tell me what is fake. I based from facts and realities.
> I still rely/believe the authorities like FBI and the police to do a real thorough jobs. There are no good reason for the FBI bungled this investigation.
> 
> From your video:
> 1. Man driving the car. Campos did not disappear he just don’t want to be seen in public. Time line ...... Maybe the Chief of LVPD was inept but it’s not surprising for the authorities to messed up the time line. I’ve seen that in less traumatic scenarios.
> 2. Women talking about pictures deleted from cellphones.
> 2.1. Those are cellphones that was  dropped by the attendees during the panic mode. So if those phones was dropped....... How can the owners  take pictures or videos when the owners lost their cellphones?
> 2.2. Or are you telling me that LVPD were able to unlock all those cell phones and deleted photos of videos? Nah!
> 
> 
> From your picture:
> 1. Picture of paddock head & 13 tattoo. Really? If they have leak pictures don’t you think we could have seen more pictures? Lo & behold it’s concentrated on the neck just for the sake of conspiracies. But I’m impressed with the  photoshopped. An expert graphic arts can make that easily.
> Or it could be that his girlfriend asked him to removed that tattoo. Of all races majority of asians don’t like tattoos.
> 
> 2. Paddock picture with white shirt. I don’t see any tattoo 13 on his neck.
> 
> 
> 
> On the side. You quoted me about remittance on separate thread. As I said repeatedly I have business in China, Philippines & Mexico. I deal with this transactions regularly both currencies exchange and international banking. That is also the reason I speak mandarin, tagalog, spanish + 3 other languages. I’d like to end this remittance topic here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The picture of Paddock in the white shirt was taken when he was much younger...no? How many witnesses to the shooting have died under mysterious circumstances or coincidences? People that  gave over their phone claimed that their pictures and videos were deleted when they got them back. Are you claiming that they are lying? As far as your comment about remittances? You will have to refresh my memory........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paddock pucture with white shirt looks like the same as the other pictures to me. Look at the hair. Actually with the color shirts looks younger.
> 
> As far as I know nobody gave up their phones to the police. Why in the world they will give up their phones when relatives and friends are trying to get a hold of them?
> Those are the phones that was  dropped when everyone was panicking. One of the 4 I knew lost her phone. She got it back still intact and nobody hacked it.
> Yes that woman is lying.
> Witnesses that died. From what was presented here I don’t see any credible witnesses and those  death are just coincidental.
Click to expand...



I don't know what else to say....you see it one way, I see it another. 

But please allow me to say that you are a "stand -up" type regardless of how we view things and issues. I "thank" you for taking the time to watch that video. You weighed and considered what I believe to be credible evidence that there is more than meets the eye as it pertains to this case. You have a different opinion and I respect that because YOU took the time to look at this case from another viewpoint. Have a great rest of the night......


----------



## Dalia

I agree with Dale Smith we would not say it look like the same man, there is the tattoo and as the dead man on the ground looks younger we also see that the neck is leaner.

An interresting link

Friend of Vegas shooter: 'I want to solve this'


----------



## Marion Morrison

More new info:

Here Is The Absolute Mathematical Proof There Were Two Shooters At The Las Vegas Massacre – No Pics Of Paddock – Is It Wrong To Ask Questions? – InvestmentWatch


----------



## Dalia

Thank you Marion Morrison ,  from your link :

W_hen the audio from the Las Vegas shooting is analyzed, it reveals TWO shooters operating at the same time, not just one shooter. Shooter #1 is operating at 425 – 475 yards, which is consistent with the Mandalay Bay hotel, but shooter #2 is operating at approximately 250 – 270 yards.
_
And i bring this video at 2 minutes we hear two shooters.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Sad how not many question what really happened. The news has all but forgotten about it.


----------



## yiostheoy

So my own theory on the old wacko shooter in Vegas is that he wanted fame and notoriety, same as the kid who shot and killed John Lennon.

With a body count of 50 KIA's and 200 wounded he came close.

McVeigh still beats him.

So does Bin Laden.

But I guess 3rd place is not bad.


----------



## charwin95

Dalia said:


> Thank you Marion Morrison ,  from your link :
> 
> W_hen the audio from the Las Vegas shooting is analyzed, it reveals TWO shooters operating at the same time, not just one shooter. Shooter #1 is operating at 425 – 475 yards, which is consistent with the Mandalay Bay hotel, but shooter #2 is operating at approximately 250 – 270 yards.
> _
> And i bring this video at 2 minutes we hear two shooters.



Shooting was already analyzed by the FBI experts. There is only one shooter.

Tel me from your video that proves that there are 2 shooter operating at 425 - 475 yards and 250 - 275 yards?


----------



## Dalia

charwin95 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Marion Morrison ,  from your link :
> 
> W_hen the audio from the Las Vegas shooting is analyzed, it reveals TWO shooters operating at the same time, not just one shooter. Shooter #1 is operating at 425 – 475 yards, which is consistent with the Mandalay Bay hotel, but shooter #2 is operating at approximately 250 – 270 yards.
> _
> And i bring this video at 2 minutes we hear two shooters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting was already analyzed by the FBI experts. There is only one shooter.
> 
> Tel me from your video that proves that there are 2 shooter operating at 425 - 475 yards and 250 - 275 yards?
Click to expand...

Did you listen at the video at 2 minutes in ?


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> More new info:
> 
> Here Is The Absolute Mathematical Proof There Were Two Shooters At The Las Vegas Massacre – No Pics Of Paddock – Is It Wrong To Ask Questions? – InvestmentWatch



Just imagine if all studies like this are conducted and released this way. The whole world will turn upside down. Did anyone from a second party validated the accuracy, truthfulness, honesty or dishonesty of this study? I can assure you 100% ......... NOBODY. 

This dude went to a great length of creating this kind of video. How difficult is that to manipulate those gunshot sounds (GSS)? 
I can assure you 100% that MAJOR news media will not or do not have a problem uncovering any cover up. 

There are thousands of independent professional or amateur journalists or private investigators that are willing or already looked into this. But you have to make sure you provide/passed/challenge a proven facts. 

IF THERE ARE 2 SHOOTERS:
1. There are several published recorded videos from different individuals from different locations both inside and outside (even tourists) of that venue. Depending on the locations of these individuals some are loud or soft. That also depends on the situations during the panic mode. Or as to when they turned ON their cellphone to records. But the rhythm of the GSS are all 100% identical. 
Then we should hear 2 GSS going on from 2 different locations with 2  different timings of the GSS.  NONE of that. 

2. This dude suggested a drone because that is the closest he can muddled this carnage. If that is true then we should or could have heard that on the recorded video. Bullet casings should or could have scattered all over outside that venue. NONE of that.

3. He suggested front of Luxor (or whatever ) But Las Vegas strips both foot and locomotive traffic are very busy during normal weekend let alone with a huge concert going on that weekend. People could have seen it or recorded it. NONE of that.

4. Next time you go to the beach. Get a small rock then throw it to the sand. You can tell from the sand where that splatter or rocks came from (you)........ ALL the bullets that hits the concrete ground ONLY came from Paddock (mandalay bay) direction. There are NONE ......  ZERO coming from different or other directions. 

5. Taxi. How is that possible? How difficult is that to create? How far is the taxi from the venue? Is it 1 mile or next to a building? So tell me during the carnage someone recorded a moving taxi and having that conversation inside that taxi? 

6. Yards from the shooting 475? 275? Pitch of the GSS from a recorded cellphone? That doesn’t prove anything. There are lots people running around, there are lots of obstacles between the person (movement ) doing the recording and the bullets hitting the ground.........  That makes a big difference to obscure the GSS. But ALL the recorded GSS rhythm are identically 100% the same.

I can assure you 100% there is only one shooter and that is Paddock. 

Tell me where I’m wrong.......  Anyone?


----------



## charwin95

Dalia said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Marion Morrison ,  from your link :
> 
> W_hen the audio from the Las Vegas shooting is analyzed, it reveals TWO shooters operating at the same time, not just one shooter. Shooter #1 is operating at 425 – 475 yards, which is consistent with the Mandalay Bay hotel, but shooter #2 is operating at approximately 250 – 270 yards.
> _
> And i bring this video at 2 minutes we hear two shooters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting was already analyzed by the FBI experts. There is only one shooter.
> 
> Tel me from your video that proves that there are 2 shooter operating at 425 - 475 yards and 250 - 275 yards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you listen at the video at 2 minutes in ?
Click to expand...


Of course I did that is why I asked you a question. 
That video doesn’t prove 2 shooters or 425 or 275 yards shooter.


----------



## Dalia

charwin95 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Marion Morrison ,  from your link :
> 
> W_hen the audio from the Las Vegas shooting is analyzed, it reveals TWO shooters operating at the same time, not just one shooter. Shooter #1 is operating at 425 – 475 yards, which is consistent with the Mandalay Bay hotel, but shooter #2 is operating at approximately 250 – 270 yards.
> _
> And i bring this video at 2 minutes we hear two shooters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting was already analyzed by the FBI experts. There is only one shooter.
> 
> Tel me from your video that proves that there are 2 shooter operating at 425 - 475 yards and 250 - 275 yards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you listen at the video at 2 minutes in ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I did that is why I asked you a question.
> That video doesn’t prove 2 shooters or 425 or 275 yards shooter.
Click to expand...

It is not a echo it look like two différent shooter.

A other video


----------



## charwin95

Dalia said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Marion Morrison ,  from your link :
> 
> W_hen the audio from the Las Vegas shooting is analyzed, it reveals TWO shooters operating at the same time, not just one shooter. Shooter #1 is operating at 425 – 475 yards, which is consistent with the Mandalay Bay hotel, but shooter #2 is operating at approximately 250 – 270 yards.
> _
> And i bring this video at 2 minutes we hear two shooters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting was already analyzed by the FBI experts. There is only one shooter.
> 
> Tel me from your video that proves that there are 2 shooter operating at 425 - 475 yards and 250 - 275 yards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you listen at the video at 2 minutes in ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I did that is why I asked you a question.
> That video doesn’t prove 2 shooters or 425 or 275 yards shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not a echo it look like two différent shooter.
> 
> A other video
Click to expand...


The problem with that is........ 
1. Created by these conspiracies people without any check and balance. 
2. Any recorded noise scenario from GSS was taken during panic mode..... so those GSS sound can be interpreted as this and that but in reality as I said..... in my post #3262. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalia

charwin95 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Marion Morrison ,  from your link :
> 
> W_hen the audio from the Las Vegas shooting is analyzed, it reveals TWO shooters operating at the same time, not just one shooter. Shooter #1 is operating at 425 – 475 yards, which is consistent with the Mandalay Bay hotel, but shooter #2 is operating at approximately 250 – 270 yards.
> _
> And i bring this video at 2 minutes we hear two shooters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting was already analyzed by the FBI experts. There is only one shooter.
> 
> Tel me from your video that proves that there are 2 shooter operating at 425 - 475 yards and 250 - 275 yards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you listen at the video at 2 minutes in ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I did that is why I asked you a question.
> That video doesn’t prove 2 shooters or 425 or 275 yards shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not a echo it look like two différent shooter.
> 
> A other video
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with that is........
> 1. Created by these conspiracies people without any check and balance.
> 2. Any recorded noise scenario from GSS was taken during panic mode..... so those GSS sound can be interpreted as this and that but in reality as I said..... in my post #3262.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The best evidence would be a surveillance camera, there we can not go wrong the date and time is written.
What distresses me is the lack of interest in this story that is staying in the media a few days or a week. me that it marked me and moreover the story is not clear it is for that maybe it was put it quickly under the carpet


----------



## Dalia

The New York Times
How the Las Vegas gunman planned a massacre, in 7 days of video...

Link

How the Las Vegas Gunman Planned a Massacre, in 7 Days of Video


----------



## Manonthestreet

2100 pages of documents have been released due to press FOIA suit....and the revelations are just starting...
for beginners there were three women in the room with him when police entered.


----------



## Pop23

Manonthestreet said:


> 2100 pages of documents have been released due to press FOIA suit....and the revelations are just starting...
> for beginners there were three women in the room with him when police entered.



Got a link?


----------



## Manonthestreet

More evidence his girlfriend was at minimum ISIS groupie if not member and he may very well have converted


----------



## Manonthestreet

Shared Files - Acrobat.com


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Pop23 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2100 pages of documents have been released due to press FOIA suit....and the revelations are just starting...
> for beginners there were three women in the room with him when police entered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link?
Click to expand...


No, because it's bullshit.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2100 pages of documents have been released due to press FOIA suit....and the revelations are just starting...
> for beginners there were three women in the room with him when police entered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because it's bullshit.
Click to expand...

Las vegas shooting documents released - Bing


----------



## Manonthestreet

Las Vegas massacre documents detail chaotic scene, police response


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Where are the ISIS claims?  Where the other women in the room claims?  Funny how none your real news sources are pointing that out.  You'd think that would be pretty important, right?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Where are the ISIS claims?  Where the other women in the room claims?  Funny how none your real news sources are pointing that out.  You'd think that would be pretty important, right?


Fact msm hasn't reported on it yet  has nothing to do with the content does it


----------



## KissMy

Manonthestreet said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the ISIS claims?  Where the other women in the room claims?  Funny how none your real news sources are pointing that out.  You'd think that would be pretty important, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Fact msm hasn't reported on it yet  has nothing to do with the content does it
Click to expand...

Noting but officers speculating over rooms food receipt.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ISIS and Islam are pretty strong  in the Phillippines. It's not a huge stretch.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Marion Morrison said:


> ISIS and Islam are pretty strong  in the Phillippines. It's not a huge stretch.



Yeah, it is, but go with it if that floats your boat!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS and Islam are pretty strong  in the Phillippines. It's not a huge stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is, but go with it if that floats your boat!
Click to expand...


So are Methodists. I'm not going with anything, but sure would like to know what happened.

That's a lot of fire for an old, out-of-shape man to be laying down. Just about too much for one man to do, period.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Marion Morrison said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS and Islam are pretty strong  in the Phillippines. It's not a huge stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is, but go with it if that floats your boat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are Methodists. I'm not going with anything, but sure would like to know what happened.
> 
> That's a lot of fire for an old, out-of-shape man to be laying down. Just about too much for one man to do, period.
Click to expand...


Why do you think that?  How much does it take to pull a trigger?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS and Islam are pretty strong  in the Phillippines. It's not a huge stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is, but go with it if that floats your boat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are Methodists. I'm not going with anything, but sure would like to know what happened.
> 
> That's a lot of fire for an old, out-of-shape man to be laying down. Just about too much for one man to do, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think that?  How much does it take to pull a trigger?
Click to expand...


Have you ever kept up sustained fire? It's fatiguing. Add in running in between 2 firing points, and it's just about out of the scope of what his physical capabilities were.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Marion Morrison said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS and Islam are pretty strong  in the Phillippines. It's not a huge stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is, but go with it if that floats your boat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are Methodists. I'm not going with anything, but sure would like to know what happened.
> 
> That's a lot of fire for an old, out-of-shape man to be laying down. Just about too much for one man to do, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think that?  How much does it take to pull a trigger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever kept up sustained fire? It's fatiguing. Add in running in between 2 firing points, and it's just about out of the scope of what his physical capabilities were.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I have!  Done it all day and I am 57 years young, firing a fully automatic AK-47, from multiple points while carrying all my ammo and running in between buildings, not just around the same couple of rooms. Upstairs, downstairs, down hallways, on roofs, etc.

What is your point?

An AR-15  has such low recoil, it is not physically taxing. The hardest part would be holding the weapon.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS and Islam are pretty strong  in the Phillippines. It's not a huge stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is, but go with it if that floats your boat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are Methodists. I'm not going with anything, but sure would like to know what happened.
> 
> That's a lot of fire for an old, out-of-shape man to be laying down. Just about too much for one man to do, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think that?  How much does it take to pull a trigger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever kept up sustained fire? It's fatiguing. Add in running in between 2 firing points, and it's just about out of the scope of what his physical capabilities were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have!  Done it all day and I am 57 years young, firing a fully automatic AK-47, from multiple points while carrying all my ammo and running in between buildings, not just around the same couple of rooms. Upstairs, downstairs, down hallways, on roofs, etc.
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> An AR-15  has such low recoil, it is not physically taxing. The hardest part would be holding the weapon.
Click to expand...


He was over 60 and not in shape.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Marion Morrison said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is, but go with it if that floats your boat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are Methodists. I'm not going with anything, but sure would like to know what happened.
> 
> That's a lot of fire for an old, out-of-shape man to be laying down. Just about too much for one man to do, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think that?  How much does it take to pull a trigger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever kept up sustained fire? It's fatiguing. Add in running in between 2 firing points, and it's just about out of the scope of what his physical capabilities were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have!  Done it all day and I am 57 years young, firing a fully automatic AK-47, from multiple points while carrying all my ammo and running in between buildings, not just around the same couple of rooms. Upstairs, downstairs, down hallways, on roofs, etc.
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> An AR-15  has such low recoil, it is not physically taxing. The hardest part would be holding the weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was over 60 and not in shape.
Click to expand...


I am not in great shape either.  I make up for that with being a sneaky bastard.  What he did was easy.  I just guess you must be pretty decrepit and think everyone else is also.


----------



## westwall

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are Methodists. I'm not going with anything, but sure would like to know what happened.
> 
> That's a lot of fire for an old, out-of-shape man to be laying down. Just about too much for one man to do, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that?  How much does it take to pull a trigger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever kept up sustained fire? It's fatiguing. Add in running in between 2 firing points, and it's just about out of the scope of what his physical capabilities were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have!  Done it all day and I am 57 years young, firing a fully automatic AK-47, from multiple points while carrying all my ammo and running in between buildings, not just around the same couple of rooms. Upstairs, downstairs, down hallways, on roofs, etc.
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> An AR-15  has such low recoil, it is not physically taxing. The hardest part would be holding the weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was over 60 and not in shape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not in great shape either.  I make up for that with being a sneaky bastard.  What he did was easy.  I just guess you must be pretty decrepit and think everyone else is also.
Click to expand...





Bump stocks are physically very tiring.  I was talking to one of the fbi agents involved in the investigation and they agree that he had to stop and take a break because he was so fatigued.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are Methodists. I'm not going with anything, but sure would like to know what happened.
> 
> That's a lot of fire for an old, out-of-shape man to be laying down. Just about too much for one man to do, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that?  How much does it take to pull a trigger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever kept up sustained fire? It's fatiguing. Add in running in between 2 firing points, and it's just about out of the scope of what his physical capabilities were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have!  Done it all day and I am 57 years young, firing a fully automatic AK-47, from multiple points while carrying all my ammo and running in between buildings, not just around the same couple of rooms. Upstairs, downstairs, down hallways, on roofs, etc.
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> An AR-15  has such low recoil, it is not physically taxing. The hardest part would be holding the weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was over 60 and not in shape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not in great shape either.  I make up for that with being a sneaky bastard.  What he did was easy.  I just guess you must be pretty decrepit and think everyone else is also.
Click to expand...



No, but everything I shoot except .22 is much bigger than .223, so idk.

I do believe some .308 was fired as well, no?

Why haven't they reported on the caliber of the recovered bullets and the shell casings?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Marion Morrison said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that?  How much does it take to pull a trigger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever kept up sustained fire? It's fatiguing. Add in running in between 2 firing points, and it's just about out of the scope of what his physical capabilities were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have!  Done it all day and I am 57 years young, firing a fully automatic AK-47, from multiple points while carrying all my ammo and running in between buildings, not just around the same couple of rooms. Upstairs, downstairs, down hallways, on roofs, etc.
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> An AR-15  has such low recoil, it is not physically taxing. The hardest part would be holding the weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was over 60 and not in shape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not in great shape either.  I make up for that with being a sneaky bastard.  What he did was easy.  I just guess you must be pretty decrepit and think everyone else is also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, but everything I shoot except .22 is much bigger than .223, so idk.
> 
> I do believe some .308 was fired as well, no?
Click to expand...


So you are admitting you don't know what you are talking about?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Marion Morrison said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that?  How much does it take to pull a trigger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever kept up sustained fire? It's fatiguing. Add in running in between 2 firing points, and it's just about out of the scope of what his physical capabilities were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have!  Done it all day and I am 57 years young, firing a fully automatic AK-47, from multiple points while carrying all my ammo and running in between buildings, not just around the same couple of rooms. Upstairs, downstairs, down hallways, on roofs, etc.
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> An AR-15  has such low recoil, it is not physically taxing. The hardest part would be holding the weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was over 60 and not in shape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not in great shape either.  I make up for that with being a sneaky bastard.  What he did was easy.  I just guess you must be pretty decrepit and think everyone else is also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, but everything I shoot except .22 is much bigger than .223, so idk.
> 
> I do believe some .308 was fired as well, no?
> 
> Why haven't they reported on the caliber of the recovered bullets and the shell casings?
Click to expand...


I think they have and you just missed it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

westwall said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that?  How much does it take to pull a trigger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever kept up sustained fire? It's fatiguing. Add in running in between 2 firing points, and it's just about out of the scope of what his physical capabilities were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have!  Done it all day and I am 57 years young, firing a fully automatic AK-47, from multiple points while carrying all my ammo and running in between buildings, not just around the same couple of rooms. Upstairs, downstairs, down hallways, on roofs, etc.
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> An AR-15  has such low recoil, it is not physically taxing. The hardest part would be holding the weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was over 60 and not in shape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not in great shape either.  I make up for that with being a sneaky bastard.  What he did was easy.  I just guess you must be pretty decrepit and think everyone else is also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump stocks are physically very tiring.  I was talking to one of the fbi agents involved in the investigation and they agree that he had to stop and take a break because he was so fatigued.
Click to expand...


Try full auto.  It doesn't!  The agent was a pussy.


----------



## KissMy

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever kept up sustained fire? It's fatiguing. Add in running in between 2 firing points, and it's just about out of the scope of what his physical capabilities were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have!  Done it all day and I am 57 years young, firing a fully automatic AK-47, from multiple points while carrying all my ammo and running in between buildings, not just around the same couple of rooms. Upstairs, downstairs, down hallways, on roofs, etc.
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> An AR-15  has such low recoil, it is not physically taxing. The hardest part would be holding the weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was over 60 and not in shape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not in great shape either.  I make up for that with being a sneaky bastard.  What he did was easy.  I just guess you must be pretty decrepit and think everyone else is also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump stocks are physically very tiring.  I was talking to one of the fbi agents involved in the investigation and they agree that he had to stop and take a break because he was so fatigued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try full auto.  It doesn't!  The agent was a pussy.
Click to expand...


A bump stock takes much more exertion than full auto. With a bump stock all weight & recoil is absorbed by forward hand & arm while rear hand also pulls against it. On a full auto gun most of the pressure is on the shoulder.

The only physical work Paddock had done for years was press a button & eat.


----------



## westwall

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever kept up sustained fire? It's fatiguing. Add in running in between 2 firing points, and it's just about out of the scope of what his physical capabilities were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have!  Done it all day and I am 57 years young, firing a fully automatic AK-47, from multiple points while carrying all my ammo and running in between buildings, not just around the same couple of rooms. Upstairs, downstairs, down hallways, on roofs, etc.
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> An AR-15  has such low recoil, it is not physically taxing. The hardest part would be holding the weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was over 60 and not in shape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not in great shape either.  I make up for that with being a sneaky bastard.  What he did was easy.  I just guess you must be pretty decrepit and think everyone else is also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump stocks are physically very tiring.  I was talking to one of the fbi agents involved in the investigation and they agree that he had to stop and take a break because he was so fatigued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try full auto.  It doesn't!  The agent was a pussy.
Click to expand...






Full auto is vastly different from shooting with the aid of a bump stock.  I own several machineguns, and have fired a friends bump stock equipped AR once.  The bump stock is very tiring to use.  I can shoot all day with a regular select fire weapon with no problem.  But the bump stock wore my ass out in half an hour.  It is a completely different shooting experience.


----------



## hjmick

Can we close this thread? Perhaps continue the current discussion under a different title? Every time this one pops to the top of the charts I think, "Christ, not again..."


Just a thought...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

westwall said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have!  Done it all day and I am 57 years young, firing a fully automatic AK-47, from multiple points while carrying all my ammo and running in between buildings, not just around the same couple of rooms. Upstairs, downstairs, down hallways, on roofs, etc.
> 
> What is your point?
> 
> An AR-15  has such low recoil, it is not physically taxing. The hardest part would be holding the weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was over 60 and not in shape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not in great shape either.  I make up for that with being a sneaky bastard.  What he did was easy.  I just guess you must be pretty decrepit and think everyone else is also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump stocks are physically very tiring.  I was talking to one of the fbi agents involved in the investigation and they agree that he had to stop and take a break because he was so fatigued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try full auto.  It doesn't!  The agent was a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full auto is vastly different from shooting with the aid of a bump stock.  I own several machineguns, and have fired a friends bump stock equipped AR once.  The bump stock is very tiring to use.  I can shoot all day with a regular select fire weapon with no problem.  But the bump stock wore my ass out in half an hour.  It is a completely different shooting experience.
Click to expand...



He didn't shoot anywhere near a hour an half even if what you claim was true, which I doubt. 

The entire purpose of a bump stock is take the recoil and convert the energy back to pulling the trigger.  Theoretically, they are easier to shoot because you don't even feel what little recoil there is.


----------



## westwall

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was over 60 and not in shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not in great shape either.  I make up for that with being a sneaky bastard.  What he did was easy.  I just guess you must be pretty decrepit and think everyone else is also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump stocks are physically very tiring.  I was talking to one of the fbi agents involved in the investigation and they agree that he had to stop and take a break because he was so fatigued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try full auto.  It doesn't!  The agent was a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full auto is vastly different from shooting with the aid of a bump stock.  I own several machineguns, and have fired a friends bump stock equipped AR once.  The bump stock is very tiring to use.  I can shoot all day with a regular select fire weapon with no problem.  But the bump stock wore my ass out in half an hour.  It is a completely different shooting experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't shoot anywhere near a hour an half even if what you claim was true, which I doubt.
> 
> The entire purpose of a bump stock is take the recoil and convert the energy back to pulling the trigger.  Theoretically, they are easier to shoot because you don't even feel what little recoil there is.
Click to expand...






Completely wrong.  The concept is balance, you balance the weapon right at the point of sear break, that takes a ton of effort to do.  Effort means tired.


----------



## westwall

hjmick said:


> Can we close this thread? Perhaps continue the current discussion under a different title? Every time this one pops to the top of the charts I think, "Christ, not again..."
> 
> 
> Just a thought...








That's a good idea.  Start a new thread.  I just closed this one.


----------

